# Waiting for Visa 189/190 grants from GSM.Adelaide



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

This is latest list of people who are waiting for grant from GSM Adelaide. Lets track their progress here. 

ktoda	5-May
deepgill	25-Aug
ash36	26-Oct
ravian720	28-Oct
ravirami	11-Nov
rosslleee	12-Nov
vinvid	12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1	13-Nov
3sh	13-Nov
gaus	13-Nov
rabbahs	16-Nov
faizan93	18-Nov
andrey	18-Nov
saadloe	27-Nov
yasmeenaaa	25-Nov
bnkamal	30-Nov
indergreat	30-Nov
wolfskin	4-Dec
sandipgp	7-Dec
prasannakp84	14-Dec
rameezsh1	16-Dec
gd2015	22-Dec


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> This is latest list of people who are waiting for grant from GSM Adelaide. Lets track their progress here.
> 
> ktoda	5-May
> deepgill	25-Aug
> ...


Hi sandipgp..... Sorry mate i am 489 visa applicant. If you wish you can remove me from this list or update this thread' title. Thanks


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Hi sandipgp..... Sorry mate i am 489 visa applicant. If you wish you can remove me from this list or update this thread' title. Thanks


 I dont know how to update the thread title. But i think you can keep your name there. As the purpose was to track visa grants from Adelaide not specifically 189/190.


----------



## chhavi (Dec 6, 2012)

I am waiting for grant from GSM.Adelaide .. 
adding myself to the list 

ktoda	5-May
deepgill	25-Aug
ash36	26-Oct
ravian720	28-Oct
chhavi 10-Nov
ravirami	11-Nov
rosslleee	12-Nov
vinvid	12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1	13-Nov
3sh	13-Nov
gaus	13-Nov
rabbahs	16-Nov
faizan93	18-Nov
andrey	18-Nov
saadloe	27-Nov
yasmeenaaa	25-Nov
bnkamal	30-Nov
indergreat	30-Nov
wolfskin	4-Dec
sandipgp	7-Dec
prasannakp84	14-Dec
rameezsh1	16-Dec
gd2015	22-Dec


----------



## Rosslleee (Oct 10, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Hi sandipgp..... Sorry mate i am 489 visa applicant. If you wish you can remove me from this list or update this thread' title. Thanks


Dear Deepgill,

All 189,190 & 489 have the same CO and they fall under same priority group, so similar processing for all ............. chill and keep updating in this thread.

I think I am talking sense, isn't it sandipgp?


----------



## Rani74 (Mar 18, 2014)

I too am adding myself here as I too belong to the same boat


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

Dear All,
Please add me too.
Visa applied on Oct 7th 2015,
02 November 2015,1st CO requested Medicals and form 1221 and 80,
Medicals completed and uploaded in the December 8th 2015.
January 06th second CO requested more information.


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Rani74 said:


> I too am adding myself here as I too belong to the same boat


Hi Rani
How many points did you claim for work experience?


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

chhavi said:


> I am waiting for grant from GSM.Adelaide ..
> adding myself to the list
> 
> ktoda	5-May
> ...


Even though the list keeps getting longer, unfortunately I am the last one.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

That's a very good initiative Sandipgp... cool

Hmmm.. Waiting Stage guys, keep posting your updates here


----------



## Rani74 (Mar 18, 2014)

gd2015 said:


> Hi Rani
> How many points did you claim for work experience?


10 points


----------



## Rani74 (Mar 18, 2014)

sandipgp said:


> This is latest list of people who are waiting for grant from GSM Adelaide. Lets track their progress here.
> 
> ktoda	5-May
> deepgill	25-Aug
> ...



Added mine too.


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

Rani74 said:


> Added mine too.


Add me too frnds


----------



## wodz69 (Jul 16, 2014)

Also waiting - lodged 23-Oct


----------



## shashiamar (Jan 11, 2015)

ktoda	5-May
deepgill	25-Aug
ash36	26-Oct
ravian720	28-Oct
ravirami	11-Nov
rosslleee	12-Nov
vinvid	12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1	13-Nov
3sh	13-Nov
gaus	13-Nov
rabbahs	16-Nov
Rani74 17-Nov
faizan93	18-Nov
andrey	18-Nov
saadloe	27-Nov
yasmeenaaa	25-Nov
bnkamal	30-Nov
indergreat	30-Nov
wolfskin	4-Dec
sandipgp	7-Dec
prasannakp84	14-Dec
rameezsh1	16-Dec
shashiamar 21 Dec
gd2015	22-Dec


----------



## ssAus (Oct 21, 2015)

Hello, add me in please. 

Information provided & assessment in progress since 8.12.2015

Good Luck to All


----------



## Rajesh2581 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Hii..My status---*

Visa file lodged; 10 Sep 2015,
CO Allotted 23 Oct 2015(Assessment Commence email)
Grant:?
CO ADELAIDE


----------



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

Can anybody send me GSM Brisbane list? I am October2015 applicant awaiting grant.

__________________________________________________ 
Skilled - Subclass 189| Developer Programmer - 261312

14/02/2015 - ACS Submitted
19/02/2015 - ACS +ve Outcome
06/05/2015 - IELTS(L-6,R-7,W-605,S-6 Overall-6.5)
08/05/2015 - EOI Submitted for 190 NSW with 55 points
06/10/2015 - PTE (L-70,R-67,W-74,S-75 Overall-70)
06/10/2015 - EOI Submitted for 189 with 65 pts 
23/10/2015 - Invite
27/10/2015 - Visa Application submitted
12/11/2015 - CO contact GSM Brisbane. request for Form80
16/11/2015 - Spouse PCC & Form80 uploaded
___________________________________________________
Next Steps (Hope)
XX/12/2015 - Job verification:
XX/XX/2016 - Visa Grant |


----------



## atrain (Feb 2, 2015)

shashiamar said:


> ktoda	5-May
> deepgill	25-Aug
> atrain. 26-Aug 261313
> ash36	26-Oct
> ...


Atrain 26-Aug


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

helllllo adeliade mates 

anyone here got request from co to apply for form 815?


----------



## a73210 (Nov 26, 2013)

Adding Myself as well


ktoda 5-May
deepgill 25-Aug
atrain. 26-Aug 261313
ash36 26-Oct
ravian720 28-Oct
ravirami 11-Nov
rosslleee 12-Nov
vinvid 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1 13-Nov
3sh 13-Nov
gaus 13-Nov
rabbahs 16-Nov
Rani74 17-Nov
faizan93 18-Nov
andrey 18-Nov
saadloe 27-Nov
yasmeenaaa 25-Nov
bnkamal 30-Nov
indergreat 30-Nov
wolfskin 4-Dec
sandipgp 7-Dec
prasannakp84 14-Dec
rameezsh1 16-Dec
shashiamar 21 Dec
gd2015 22-Dec
a73210 17-Nov


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

ktoda 5-May
deepgill 25-Aug
atrain. 26-Aug 261313
ash36 26-Oct
ravian720 28-Oct
ravirami 11-Nov
rosslleee 12-Nov
vinvid 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1 13-Nov
3sh 13-Nov
gaus 13-Nov
rabbahs 16-Nov
Rani74 17-Nov
faizan93 18-Nov
andrey 18-Nov
saadloe 27-Nov
yasmeenaaa 25-Nov
bnkamal 30-Nov
indergreat 30-Nov
wolfskin 4-Dec
sandipgp 7-Dec
prasannakp84 14-Dec
rameezsh1 16-Dec
shashiamar 21 Dec
gd2015 22-Dec
a73210 17-Nov
Rabbahs 03 DEC


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

Rabbahs said:


> ktoda 5-May
> deepgill 25-Aug
> atrain. 26-Aug 261313
> ash36 26-Oct
> ...


Any grants today from Adelaide?


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

ash36 said:


> Any grants today from Adelaide?


I dont think so far anyone from this has got golden mail. I have already refreshed my mailbox 100 times 4 in the morning.


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> helllllo adeliade mates
> 
> anyone here got request from co to apply for form 815?


 I was only asked for medicals and medicals have been approved. When do we need to provide 815?


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

they asked me to provide it


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

ktoda 5-May
tt2 21-Aug
deepgill 25-Aug
atrain. 26-Aug 261313
ash36 26-Oct
ravian720 28-Oct
ravirami 11-Nov
rosslleee 12-Nov
vinvid 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1 13-Nov
3sh 13-Nov
gaus 13-Nov
rabbahs 16-Nov
Rani74 17-Nov
faizan93 18-Nov
andrey 18-Nov
saadloe 27-Nov
yasmeenaaa 25-Nov
bnkamal 30-Nov
indergreat 30-Nov
wolfskin 4-Dec
sandipgp 7-Dec
prasannakp84 14-Dec
rameezsh1 16-Dec
shashiamar 21 Dec
gd2015 22-Dec
a73210 17-Nov
Rabbahs 03 DEC

Me too hope we will all get good news soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

Faizaaan got his grant congratssss

Any one else?


----------



## Atis (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi guys,

I've added my case:

ktoda 5-May
tt2 21-Aug
deepgill 25-Aug
atrain. 26-Aug 261313
ash36 26-Oct
ravian720 28-Oct
ravirami 11-Nov
Atis 12-Nov
rosslleee 12-Nov
vinvid 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1 13-Nov
3sh 13-Nov
gaus 13-Nov
rabbahs 16-Nov
Rani74 17-Nov
faizan93 18-Nov
andrey 18-Nov
saadloe 27-Nov
yasmeenaaa 25-Nov
bnkamal 30-Nov
indergreat 30-Nov
wolfskin 4-Dec
sandipgp 7-Dec
prasannakp84 14-Dec
rameezsh1 16-Dec
shashiamar 21 Dec
gd2015 22-Dec
a73210 17-Nov
Rabbahs 03 DEC


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

Congratulations to Faizan for existing this Boat..



ktoda 5-May
tt2 21-Aug
deepgill 25-Aug
atrain. 26-Aug 261313
ash36 26-Oct
ravian720 28-Oct
ravirami 11-Nov
Atis 12-Nov
rosslleee 12-Nov
vinvid 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1 13-Nov
3sh 13-Nov
gaus 13-Nov
rabbahs 16-Nov
Rani74 17-Nov
*faizan93 18-Nov 7thJan.*
andrey 18-Nov
saadloe 27-Nov
yasmeenaaa 25-Nov
bnkamal 30-Nov
indergreat 30-Nov
wolfskin 4-Dec
sandipgp 7-Dec
prasannakp84 14-Dec
rameezsh1 16-Dec
shashiamar 21 Dec
gd2015 22-Dec
a73210 17-Nov
Rabbahs 03 DEC


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

This is a great way to track.. Adding my details as well:

ktoda 5-May
tt2 21-Aug
deepgill 25-Aug
atrain. 26-Aug 261313
ash36 26-Oct
ravian720 28-Oct
ravirami 11-Nov
Atis 12-Nov
rosslleee 12-Nov
vinvid 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1 13-Nov
3sh 13-Nov
gaus 13-Nov
rabbahs 16-Nov
Rani74 17-Nov
faizan93 18-Nov 7thJan.
andrey 18-Nov
saadloe 27-Nov
yasmeenaaa 25-Nov
bnkamal 30-Nov
indergreat 30-Nov
wolfskin 4-Dec
sandipgp 7-Dec
happie2012 - 10 Dec
prasannakp84 14-Dec
rameezsh1 16-Dec
shashiamar 21 Dec
gd2015 22-Dec
a73210 17-Nov
Rabbahs 03 DEC


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> Congratulations to Faizan for existing this Boat..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations.. Faizan.
Sandipgp you are doing good job mate. Appreciate


----------



## mrlubba (Jul 31, 2015)

Added my case

ktoda 5-May
tt2 21-Aug
deepgill 25-Aug
atrain. 26-Aug 261313
ash36 26-Oct
Mrlubba 27-oct
ravian720 28-Oct
ravirami 11-Nov
Atis 12-Nov
rosslleee 12-Nov
vinvid 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1 13-Nov
3sh 13-Nov
gaus 13-Nov
rabbahs 16-Nov
Rani74 17-Nov
faizan93 18-Nov 7thJan.
andrey 18-Nov
saadloe 27-Nov
yasmeenaaa 25-Nov
bnkamal 30-Nov
indergreat 30-Nov
wolfskin 4-Dec
sandipgp 7-Dec
prasannakp84 14-Dec
rameezsh1 16-Dec
shashiamar 21 Dec
gd2015 22-Dec
a73210 17-Nov
Rabbahs 03 DEC


----------



## wodz69 (Jul 16, 2014)

My case is also handled by GSM Adelaide. I have received a request to pay VAC2 today (previous CO contact: 11 Nov). I've paid already, hoping to get the grant soon


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

I think you are very close to grant.


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> I think you are very close to grant.


I wonder what logic they actually follow? they say they are trying to clear backlogs but then you see them taking up newer cases instead of old one's.


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

mrlubba said:


> Added my case
> 
> ktoda 5-May
> tt2 21-Aug
> ...


ktoda 5-May
Tusharbapu87 -12 may 
tt2 21-Aug
deepgill 25-Aug
atrain. 26-Aug 261313
ash36 26-Oct
Mrlubba 27-oct
ravian720 28-Oct
ravirami 11-Nov
Atis 12-Nov
rosslleee 12-Nov
vinvid 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1 13-Nov
3sh 13-Nov
gaus 13-Nov
rabbahs 16-Nov
Rani74 17-Nov
faizan93 18-Nov 7thJan.
andrey 18-Nov
saadloe 27-Nov
yasmeenaaa 25-Nov
bnkamal 30-Nov
indergreat 30-Nov
wolfskin 4-Dec
sandipgp 7-Dec
prasannakp84 14-Dec
rameezsh1 16-Dec
shashiamar 21 Dec
gd2015 22-Dec
a73210 17-Nov
Rabbahs 03 DEC[/QUOTE]


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

ash36 said:


> I wonder what logic they actually follow? they say they are trying to clear backlogs but then you see them taking up newer cases instead of old one's.


In the past , VAC2 payments used to be last step in grant. indicating that everything else is finalised , employment verification everything and now before granting VISA they just want you to make payment for english skill gap. Now i dont expect DIBP to ask for payment , if they are not sure that they will granting visa after payment to the candidate. Sometimes i have seen grant coming 2-3 days after VAC2 payment is made. again depends on luck and CO assigned.


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

ash36 said:


> I wonder what logic they actually follow? they say they are trying to clear backlogs but then you see them taking up newer cases instead of old one's.


Wish l could like your post 100 times. It surprises me to :juggle:


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

ash36 said:


> I wonder what logic they actually follow? they say they are trying to clear backlogs but then you see them taking up newer cases instead of old one's.


Yes, Absolutely agree with this..

Do not know what exactly they are doing??


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

Actually their system is strange and depressing so much 
Even in my case a lot of people took the grant just next day after signing form 815 and now it has been 3 weeks without any info

Ps if you signed form 815 you will get only 6 months from signing date to enter Australia so in my case I am going to worse points


----------



## harryom (Jan 7, 2016)

*I am new please help me subclass 190*

Hi Team,

I am new in this area. I have submitted for EOI in Oct 2015 for subclass 190 NSW. I got 60 points.

code : 263111
Anyone has received EOI with similar points

Please advise
Another question is am i suppose to receive notification email every time when invitation round finish saying currently this month EOI is going on ?

Please advise

Regards


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

harryom said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I am new in this area. I have submitted for EOI in Oct 2015 for subclass 190 NSW. I got 60 points.
> 
> ...


Hi, your 60 points include 5 State sponsored points?


----------



## harryom (Jan 7, 2016)

yes that's correct


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

Hello everyone, I would like to enquire on this topic. Do u guys apply for subclass 190 for Adelaide or some of you apply with other state like qlds. I applied for subclass 190 for QLDS. But was allocated to GSM adelaide processing team. Not sure what is happening currently. Already uploaded the requested docs dec last year. All I know I am anxious waiting for the golden email :joy::joy:


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

ToShac said:


> Hello everyone, I would like to enquire on this topic. Do u guys apply for subclass 190 for Adelaide or some of you apply with other state like qlds. I applied for subclass 190 for QLDS. But was allocated to GSM adelaide processing team. Not sure what is happening currently. Already uploaded the requested docs dec last year. All I know I am anxious waiting for the golden email :joy::joy:


 Here we are only referring to GSM centre Adelaide. The Visa application can be 189 or 190 sponsored by any state like NSW/VIC/NT/ACT. I think there are two GSM centres one in Brisbane and other in Adelaide. all the cases get assigned to either of them irrespective of which state has sponsored your application.


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

Oh so for that my application was assigned to GSM Adelaide. My subclass 190 was sponsored by Qlds


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

Any grants todayyyyy??????


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> Any grants todayyyyy??????


Unlike rest of this week, today seems like mostly uneventful with no happy news day.

Grant is in Friday mood..


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

Hhhhh I guess this is correct Sandip


----------



## saadloe (Aug 15, 2015)

Got my Grant today .... Thank You so much guys for your help during the Process.  Feeling Blessed


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

saadloe said:


> Got my Grant today .... Thank You so much guys for your help during the Process.  Feeling Blessed


Congratulations.. Saadloe.


----------



## saadloe (Aug 15, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> Unlike rest of this week, today seems like mostly uneventful with no happy news day.
> 
> Grant is in Friday mood..


Friday is Awesome dude  Got my grant today


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

Very happy remove one more name from waiting list. All the best saadloe . 

Lets hope that i will soon have privilege of removing all the names from this list.

ktoda 5-May
Tusharbapu87 -12 may 
tt2 21-Aug
deepgill 25-Aug
atrain. 26-Aug 261313
ash36 26-Oct
Mrlubba 27-oct
ravian720 28-Oct
ravirami 11-Nov
Atis 12-Nov
rosslleee 12-Nov
vinvid 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1 13-Nov
3sh 13-Nov
gaus 13-Nov
rabbahs 16-Nov
Rani74 17-Nov
*faizan93 18-Nov 7thJan.*
andrey 18-Nov
*saadloe 27-Nov 8 Jan*
yasmeenaaa 25-Nov
bnkamal 30-Nov
indergreat 30-Nov
wolfskin 4-Dec
sandipgp 7-Dec
prasannakp84 14-Dec
rameezsh1 16-Dec
shashiamar 21 Dec
gd2015 22-Dec
a73210 17-Nov
Rabbahs 03 DEC


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

saadloe said:


> Friday is Awesome dude  Got my grant today


Sometimes Friday is great for few people......


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

Congratulations :tada::tada::tada::tada:


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

saadloe said:


> Friday is Awesome dude  Got my grant today


Sometimes Friday is great for few people......lane:lane:


----------



## tariq5188 (Dec 13, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> Very happy remove one more name from waiting list. All the best saadloe . Lets hope that i will soon have privilege of removing all the names from this list. ktoda 5-May Tusharbapu87 -12 may tt2 21-Aug deepgill 25-Aug atrain. 26-Aug 261313 ash36 26-Oct Mrlubba 27-oct ravian720 28-Oct ravirami 11-Nov Atis 12-Nov rosslleee 12-Nov vinvid 12-Nov samhjibaschhu1 13-Nov 3sh 13-Nov gaus 13-Nov rabbahs 16-Nov Rani74 17-Nov faizan93 18-Nov 7thJan. andrey 18-Nov saadloe 27-Nov 8 Jan yasmeenaaa 25-Nov bnkamal 30-Nov indergreat 30-Nov wolfskin 4-Dec sandipgp 7-Dec prasannakp84 14-Dec rameezsh1 16-Dec shashiamar 21 Dec gd2015 22-Dec a73210 17-Nov Rabbahs 03 DEC



Please add me to the list 
Visa lodge 27 dec 2015 front loaded all documents medical done


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

tariq5188 said:


> Please add me to the list
> Visa lodge 27 dec 2015 front loaded all documents medical done


Sure tariq.. When was your CO contact? Date and was it adelaide GSM.


----------



## tariq5188 (Dec 13, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> Sure tariq.. When was your CO contact? Date and was it adelaide GSM.


CO have not contacted me yet.status shows application recieved.how to know case officer get assign


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

saadloe said:


> Got my Grant today .... Thank You so much guys for your help during the Process.  Feeling Blessed


Congratulations saadloe, what a way to start the weekend


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi Jeethen / Keeda & other folks

While filling form-80 for my spouse, unknowingly I gave for the question 12 incorrectly. My Answers are in Bold

Q11. Have you ever had any previous passports (including expired, lost, stolen )

No
*Yes *

Q12. What happened to this document

*Expired*
Lost/Stolen
Others

Actually, its not expired as her old passport validity is up to 2018. Due to Marriage, new passport came. Mistakenly I kept as Expired and sent where I should select "Others" option

Can anyone please help me here how can I correct this now


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

Ktoda you should fill form 1023 for the mistaken informations as I know


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

yasmeenaaa said:


> Ktoda you should fill form 1023 for the mistaken informations as I know


CO didn't requested me to upload Form 80 though I uploaded. Thinking uploading Form 1023 will add extra work to CO and delay the process...


----------



## usufspirit (May 19, 2015)

Hi 
With all love 
Application lodged on nov 8 for visa 189
Allocated on nov 28 gsm adelaide 
Last updated dec 2
Add me on list


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

Actually ktoda I uploaded both of them before they ask I uploaded everything and then they asked for form 815 :smirk:


----------



## mtabbaa83 (Jan 8, 2016)

*Please add me*

Deal All,

Pls add me to the list as well.

Personal: 33, Married, Syrian

IELTS: 16/4/2014 L:7.5 R7.5 W7.5 S6 O:7
Occupation: Industrial Engineer ANZCO 233511 (Main Applicant)
Visa Type: 189
EA: 7/7/2015
EA+: 13/9/2015
EOI: 14/9/2015
Points: 60
Invitation: 22/11/2015
Lodged Visa: 4/12/2015
CO Assigned: 15/12/2015
Medicals Submitted: 22/12/2015
PCC Submitted: 23/12/2015
Form 80/1221/1339 Submitted: 23/12/2015
Visa Grant: Pending


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

Added my case in if guys dont mind

ktoda 5-May
Tusharbapu87 -12 may
tt2 21-Aug
deepgill 25-Aug
atrain. 26-Aug 261313
ash36 26-Oct
Mrlubba 27-oct
ravian720 28-Oct
ravirami 11-Nov
Atis 12-Nov
rosslleee 12-Nov
vinvid 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1 13-Nov
3sh 13-Nov
gaus 13-Nov
rabbahs 16-Nov
Rani74 17-Nov
faizan93 18-Nov 7thJan.
andrey 18-Nov
ToShac 24-Nov
saadloe 27-Nov 8 Jan
yasmeenaaa 25-Nov
bnkamal 30-Nov
indergreat 30-Nov
wolfskin 4-Dec
sandipgp 7-Dec
prasannakp84 14-Dec
rameezsh1 16-Dec 
shashiamar 21 Dec 
gd2015 22-Dec 
a73210 17-Nov 
Rabbahs 03 DEC


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

Added my case in

ktoda 5-May
Tusharbapu87 -12 may
tt2 21-Aug
deepgill 25-Aug
atrain. 26-Aug 261313
ash36 26-Oct
Mrlubba 27-oct
ravian720 28-Oct
ravirami 11-Nov
Atis 12-Nov
rosslleee 12-Nov
vinvid 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1 13-Nov
3sh 13-Nov
gaus 13-Nov
rabbahs 16-Nov
Rani74 17-Nov
faizan93 18-Nov 7thJan.
andrey 18-Nov
ToShac 24-Nov
saadloe 27-Nov 8 Jan
yasmeenaaa 25-Nov
bnkamal 30-Nov
indergreat 30-Nov
wolfskin 4-Dec
sandipgp 7-Dec
naga_me87 9th Dec CO 1
prasannakp84 14-Dec
rameezsh1 16-Dec 
shashiamar 21 Dec 
gd2015 22-Dec 
a73210 17-Nov 
Rabbahs 03 DEC


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

lets wait the luck today for all of us


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

Any good news from anyone? Hope it is a good week start with.


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

ToShac said:


> Any good news from anyone? Hope it is a good week start with.


Lazy Monday  No grants reported so far.


----------



## a73210 (Nov 26, 2013)

Did with golden email today?


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

a73210 said:


> Did with golden email today?


Looks like very uneventful day today with no grants in any of the threads on this forum. what a spoiler start to week.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

So strange I didn't hear for even one grant today


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> So strange I didn't hear for even one grant today


I saw one grant on POMZINOZ forum. Oct applicant has received grant today morning. CO contact was sometime in NOV. Lets hope expatforum has some news too.


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

hmm... disappointing!


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

happie2012 said:


> hmm... disappointing!


Pray hard we all granted with the visa soon


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

Saw one 190 that applied in September 1st case officer care on the 19 of November and the 2nd case officer came on the 5th of December grant today.


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

tt2 said:


> Saw one 190 that applied in September 1st case officer care on the 19 of November and the 2nd case officer came on the 5th of December grant today.


Great. I saw one grant in POMSINOZ where CO contact was in 13th nov and grant today.


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

Added my case in:

ktoda 5-May
Tusharbapu87 -12 may
goodtimes - 05 Aug
tt2 21-Aug
deepgill 25-Aug
atrain. 26-Aug 261313
ash36 26-Oct
Mrlubba 27-oct
ravian720 28-Oct
ravirami 11-Nov
Atis 12-Nov
rosslleee 12-Nov
vinvid 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1 13-Nov
3sh 13-Nov
gaus 13-Nov
rabbahs 16-Nov
Rani74 17-Nov
faizan93 18-Nov 7thJan.
andrey 18-Nov
ToShac 24-Nov
saadloe 27-Nov 8 Jan
yasmeenaaa 25-Nov
bnkamal 30-Nov
indergreat 30-Nov
wolfskin 4-Dec
sandipgp 7-Dec
naga_me87 9th Dec CO 1
prasannakp84 14-Dec
rameezsh1 16-Dec 
shashiamar 21 Dec 
gd2015 22-Dec 
a73210 17-Nov 
Rabbahs 03 DEC


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

ToShac said:


> Pray hard we all granted with the visa soon


 doing tat daily, wenever I open EF and also while checking my mails!!
Looking at the post, last week Adelaide ofc was working faster and this week its Brisbane!
Hope that a lot of ppl in this thread get their visas this week.


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

Added my name last week in this list, but it went missing. So adding it again.

ktoda 5-May
Tusharbapu87 -12 may
goodtimes - 05 Aug
tt2 21-Aug
deepgill 25-Aug
atrain. 26-Aug 261313
ash36 26-Oct
Mrlubba 27-oct
ravian720 28-Oct
ravirami 11-Nov
Atis 12-Nov
rosslleee 12-Nov
vinvid 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1 13-Nov
3sh 13-Nov
gaus 13-Nov
rabbahs 16-Nov
Rani74 17-Nov
faizan93 18-Nov 7thJan.
andrey 18-Nov
ToShac 24-Nov
saadloe 27-Nov 8 Jan
yasmeenaaa 25-Nov
bnkamal 30-Nov
indergreat 30-Nov
wolfskin 4-Dec
sandipgp 7-Dec
naga_me87 9-Dec CO 1
*happie2012 10-Dec*
prasannakp84 14-Dec
rameezsh1 16-Dec 
shashiamar 21 Dec 
gd2015 22-Dec 
a73210 17-Nov 
Rabbahs 03 DEC


----------



## tariq5188 (Dec 13, 2015)

happie2012 said:


> Added my name last week in this list, but it went missing. So adding it again. ktoda 5-May Tusharbapu87 -12 may goodtimes - 05 Aug tt2 21-Aug deepgill 25-Aug atrain. 26-Aug 261313 ash36 26-Oct Mrlubba 27-oct ravian720 28-Oct ravirami 11-Nov Atis 12-Nov rosslleee 12-Nov vinvid 12-Nov samhjibaschhu1 13-Nov 3sh 13-Nov gaus 13-Nov rabbahs 16-Nov Rani74 17-Nov faizan93 18-Nov 7thJan. andrey 18-Nov ToShac 24-Nov saadloe 27-Nov 8 Jan yasmeenaaa 25-Nov bnkamal 30-Nov indergreat 30-Nov wolfskin 4-Dec sandipgp 7-Dec naga_me87 9-Dec CO 1 happie2012 10-Dec prasannakp84 14-Dec rameezsh1 16-Dec shashiamar 21 Dec gd2015 22-Dec a73210 17-Nov Rabbahs 03 DEC



Please add me to the list lodge visa on 27 december


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

By the way. How do i get to know which team was my case assigned to. As from the email i received from is a processing officer with the person's name. But it did not mention any team number. I mean like Team 6, etc.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Guys,
Seems the GSM team started working today clearing all backlogs. On Jan 4th 2016, we heard only with 2 grants and with 1 week of difference (ie Jan 11 2016) heard nearly 4 grants today which is good sign. I think GSM officers are on leave till 10th Jan 2016 and all GSM officers occupied with full hands of work starting today. Hope and Wish by next week (ie 18 Jan 2016), the count can increase to >= 8 grants  All the best folks


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

ToShac said:


> By the way. How do i get to know which team was my case assigned to. As from the email i received from is a processing officer with the person's name. But it did not mention any team number. I mean like Team 6, etc.


Basically, we don't know from which GSM team they are from until they mention in their signatures


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

Ktoda said:


> Guys,
> Seems the GSM team started working today clearing all backlogs. On Jan 4th 2016, we heard only with 2 grants and with 1 week of difference (ie Jan 11 2016) heard nearly 4 grants today which is good sign. I think GSM officers are on leave till 10th Jan 2016 and all GSM officers occupied with full hands of work starting today. Hope and Wish by next week (ie 18 Jan 2016), the count can increase to >= 8 grants  All the best folks


when i called them in 16th december they told me that my case already under assessing from co since 25/11
after this call by 2 hours i received email requesting form 815 and i sent it same day

from which date should i calculate?


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

Ktoda said:


> Basically, we don't know from which GSM team they are from until they mention in their signatures


Ohk alright thanks for the information. The signatures only mention the processing officer name.


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

Guy, Just got a call from my lazy (agent) that i have received the grant in the morning today.


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> when i called them in 16th december they told me that my case already under assessing from co since 25/11
> after this call by 2 hours i received email requesting form 815 and i sent it same day
> 
> from which date should i calculate?


Hope from 28 Nov and expect from 16th Dec.


----------



## SH1707 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hello all,

Fairly new to this, so please bear with a much repeated question. 

I lodged my application for 190 on 25 / 11 and received an email with CO allocation & request for additional documents on 14 / 12. Have submitted all requested documents today (11/01) except for Australian Police Certificate which was dispatched over a month ago according to AFP. So instead I uploaded the confirmation email from them. I wanted to know if anyone knows how long it takes after additional documents are provided and if my missing PCC from Australia would create an issue. I have already called AFP and they said that according to their records it has been dispatched so I am hopeful that it will come through soon.

Please advise!

Thanks!


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

ash36 said:


> Guy, Just got a call from my lazy (agent) that i have received the grant in the morning today.


congratulationssss ash 

the last contact from co was 2/11?


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> congratulationssss ash
> 
> the last contact from co was 2/11?


Co contacted just once on 26th oct...


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

ash36 said:


> Guy, Just got a call from my lazy (agent) that i have received the grant in the morning today.


Congratulations Ash36. Finally one more bites the dust... not literally nor figuratively...All the best..


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> Hope from 28 Nov and expect from 16th Dec.


in the last year all the people who requested to submitt form 815 were getting the grants after submitting with 2 days max to one month, i checked all the cases, because they are giving only 6 months for the IED, so my IED will be 16/6/2016, very limited

i dont know what will happen now


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

ktoda 5-May
Tusharbapu87 -12 may
goodtimes - 05 Aug
tt2 21-Aug
deepgill 25-Aug
atrain. 26-Aug 261313
ash36 26-Oct grant 11-1
Mrlubba 27-oct
ravian720 28-Oct
ravirami 11-Nov
Atis 12-Nov
rosslleee 12-Nov
vinvid 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1 13-Nov
3sh 13-Nov
gaus 13-Nov
rabbahs 16-Nov
Rani74 17-Nov
faizan93 18-Nov grant 7thJan.
andrey 18-Nov
ToShac 24-Nov
saadloe 27-Nov 8 Jan
yasmeenaaa 16-dec
bnkamal 30-Nov
indergreat 30-Nov
wolfskin 4-Dec
sandipgp 7-Dec
naga_me87 9-Dec CO 1
happie2012 10-Dec
prasannakp84 14-Dec
rameezsh1 16-Dec
shashiamar 21 Dec
gd2015 22-Dec
a73210 17-Nov
Rabbahs 03 DEC



updated list


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> in the last year all the people who requested to submitt form 815 were getting the grants after submitting with 2 days max to one month, i checked all the cases, because they are giving only 6 months for the IED, so my IED will be 16/6/2016, very limited
> 
> i dont know what will happen now


The fuzzy logic which GSM seems to have .. you are closer than you think..or you feel. Why dont you plan your travel etc.


----------



## Danzone (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi...have been a follower of this thread. Do update my name in the list as well.

CO assigned- 2nd Dec
PCC, Medical and Form 80 submitted - 22nd Dec
Employer Verification - 6th Jan
Grant - :fingerscrossed:


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> The fuzzy logic which GSM seems to have .. you are closer than you think..or you feel. Why dont you plan your travel etc.


i need to take the visa firs to feel safe


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

yasmeenaaa said:


> in the last year all the people who requested to submitt form 815 were getting the grants after submitting with 2 days max to one month, i checked all the cases, because they are giving only 6 months for the IED, so my IED will be 16/6/2016, very limited
> 
> i dont know what will happen now


Hey Yasmeena

IED with 6 months pretty long time in my perspective. If you see my case, it will be in FEB 2016 itself :decision::decision::decision:


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

sandipgp said:


> The fuzzy logic which GSM seems to have .. you are closer than you think..or you feel. Why dont you plan your travel etc.


That's good point Sandip.. but how do we plan or fix the dates without knowing the IED  
especially in my case if you observe, I really don't have any tentative date ranges also to fix the date for flight :| :| :| Atleast Yasmena got some time to plan the travel


----------



## mtabbaa83 (Jan 8, 2016)

can you pls add my name to the list

mtabbaa83

IELTS: 16/4/2014 L:7.5 R7.5 W7.5 S6 O:7
Occupation: Industrial Engineer ANZCO 233511 (Main Applicant)
Visa Type: 189
EA: 7/7/2015
EA+: 13/9/2015
EOI: 14/9/2015
Points: 60
Invitation: 22/11/2015
Lodged Visa: 4/12/2015
CO Assigned and Requested PCC/Medicals/Forms: 15/12/2015
Medicals Submitted: 22/12/2015
PCC Submitted: 23/12/2015
Form 80/1221/1339 Submitted: 23/12/2015
Visa Grant: Pending


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

Ktoda said:


> Hey Yasmeena
> 
> IED with 6 months pretty long time in my perspective. If you see my case, it will be in FEB 2016 itself :decision::decision::decision:


I had read somewhere the IED could be altered if you can give an acceptable reason to the GSM.
Experts can comment further.


----------



## mtabbaa83 (Jan 8, 2016)

yasmeenaaa said:


> congratulationssss ash
> 
> the last contact from co was 2/11?




Pls add my name to the list


IELTS: 16/4/2014 L:7.5 R7.5 W7.5 S6 O:7
Occupation: Industrial Engineer ANZCO 233511 (Main Applicant)
Visa Type: 189
EA: 7/7/2015
EA+: 13/9/2015
EOI: 14/9/2015
Points: 60
Invitation: 22/11/2015
Lodged Visa: 4/12/2015
CO Assigned and Requested PCC/Medicals/Forms: 15/12/2015
Medicals Submitted: 22/12/2015
PCC Submitted: 23/12/2015
Form 80/1221/1339 Submitted: 23/12/2015
Visa Grant: Pending


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

Ktoda said:


> That's good point Sandip.. but how do we plan or fix the dates without knowing the IED
> especially in my case if you observe, I really don't have any tentative date ranges also to fix the date for flight :| :| :| Atleast Yasmena got some time to plan the travel


 actually you are right, i guess they must check the critical cases first
or giving extension for the ied


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

ash36 said:


> Guy, Just got a call from my lazy (agent) that i have received the grant in the morning today.


Wow great, congratz ash36 what a great week to start with. All the best.


----------



## Sree_Balla (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi All,

Please add me too in the list....

Code - 261312 ( Developer Programmer)||
Visa Application submitted: 22-Oct-15||
CO Contact- 28/11/2015
CV&1221 resubmitted as requested
Waiting for Grant???


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi Everyone
Regarding the processing from GSM Adelaide and GSM Brisbane, is it really such an important question?
I have read elsewhere on the forum where some seniors have commented that this visa processing is not specific to Adelaide or Brisbane. There are members who had CO contact from Adelaide but visa grant from Brisbane and vice versa.
I think the applications go to a common pool and are randomly assigned to both these offices even after CO contact. So in my opinion we should not lay too much emphasis on which office is processing the application.


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> ktoda 5-May
> Tusharbapu87 -12 may
> goodtimes - 05 Aug
> tt2 21-Aug
> ...



Good: Hope few more entries will change colour today


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

Exactly... hope there some good news


----------



## dreamlife (Nov 5, 2015)

EOI Submitted with 80 points - 3rd Nov 15
Invite - 6 Nov 15
Application submitted - 9 Nov 15
Medicals - 9 Nov 15
PCC - 10 Nov 15
CO Assigned - 23 Nov 15
Grant - ??


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

Hurray...

After so many sleepless night and checking mailbox in every morning... Finally Got the grant mail today...

Thank you each and everyone in this expat forum, as this is the only platform where we can express our feelings.. Frustration.. Joy.. Everything..

Once agian thank you every body.. And all the best who are waiting for their grant.. 
It is just on the way.. Stay Positive..


----------



## a73210 (Nov 26, 2013)

ravirami said:


> Hurray...
> 
> After so many sleepless night and checking mailbox in every morning... Finally Got the grant mail today...
> 
> ...


Yaaay!! Congrats...


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

ravirami said:


> Hurray...
> 
> After so many sleepless night and checking mailbox in every morning... Finally Got the grant mail today...
> 
> ...


Congratulations and have great future down under. 

Please update immitracker.


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

ravirami said:


> Hurray...
> 
> After so many sleepless night and checking mailbox in every morning... Finally Got the grant mail today...


Congratulations mate. All the best for your next steps. Any conclusion about initial travel and location..?


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

Congrats! Best wishes for a great year!!


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

Updated List:

ktoda 5-May
Tusharbapu87 -12 may
goodtimes - 05 Aug
tt2 21-Aug
deepgill 25-Aug
atrain. 26-Aug 261313
ash36 26-Oct grant 11-1
Mrlubba 27-oct
ravian720 28-Oct
ravirami 11-Nov grant 12- Jan
Atis 12-Nov
rosslleee 12-Nov
vinvid 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1 13-Nov
3sh 13-Nov
gaus 13-Nov
rabbahs 16-Nov
Rani74 17-Nov
faizan93 18-Nov grant 7thJan.
andrey 18-Nov
ToShac 24-Nov
saadloe 27-Nov 8 Jan
yasmeenaaa 16-dec
bnkamal 30-Nov
indergreat 30-Nov
wolfskin 4-Dec
sandipgp 7-Dec
naga_me87 9-Dec CO 1
happie2012 10-Dec
prasannakp84 14-Dec
rameezsh1 16-Dec
shashiamar 21 Dec
gd2015 22-Dec
a73210 17-Nov
Rabbahs 03 DEC

Hope many in the list change to Green color..

Between, just one grant from Adelaide today?? How about others?
Ppl who got their grant pls update the list...


----------



## 3sh (Oct 11, 2015)

Hey guys,

There was a statement in the request provided by the CO....

Police clearance certificates
It is noted that you have claimed a qualification from the USA at the same time that you
studied a masters in India. If you have resided in/visited the USA for 12 months or more
consecutively in the last 10 years, you will be required to provide a United States (FBI
issued) police clearance certificate.

My total stay in USA is hardly 3 months. I did not provide the FBI PCC and clicked the information provided button. I sent an email giving my total stay time in USA. Also in Form 80, I have mentioned the same. 

My doubt now is.... did I do the right thing? Is this because my application delayed?

Pls clarify guys!!


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

As far as I know, if you had stayed for more than 12 months then you need to get the PCC. As you have replied to the CO stating that you have stayed only for 3 months, hope its fine.


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

Day over! only one grant today??


----------



## 3sh (Oct 11, 2015)

happie2012 said:


> As far as I know, if you had stayed for more than 12 months then you need to get the PCC. As you have replied to the CO stating that you have stayed only for 3 months, hope its fine.


Thought so... But, is this a trend where the CO who requested for FBI PCC will be looking at those application late :confused2: ???


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

3sh said:


> Thought so... But, is this a trend where the CO who requested for FBI PCC will be looking at those application late :confused2: ???


I don't think that is how it should work. Your CO may have joined back from holidays late or you may hear something this week as your CO contact was in 13 nov around. I would have actually gone ahead and applied for FBI clearance anyways. Asking for PCC/FBI clearance is CO discretion. I remember one case last year where CO asked AUS PCC for someone who stayed for a month.


----------



## 3sh (Oct 11, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> I don't think that is how it should work. Your CO may have joined back from holidays late or you may hear something this week as your CO contact was in 13 nov around. I would have actually gone ahead and applied for FBI clearance anyways. Asking for PCC/FBI clearance is CO discretion. I remember one case last year where CO asked AUS PCC for someone who stayed for a month.


As it was mentioned 12 months or more in that condition, I thought not to waste time by applying and giving them a document which might not be of much use since it was only 3 months from my side.

When I called DIBP, they said nothing is pending from my side. This gives a hope of light.


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

3sh said:


> As it was mentioned 12 months or more in that condition, I thought not to waste time by applying and giving them a document which might not be of much use since it was only 3 months from my side.
> 
> When I called DIBP, they said nothing is pending from my side. This gives a hope of light.


When did you call?


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

3sh said:


> As it was mentioned 12 months or more in that condition, I thought not to waste time by applying and giving them a document which might not be of much use since it was only 3 months from my side.
> 
> When I called DIBP, they said nothing is pending from my side. This gives a hope of light.


looking to the trend these days i guess you are soooooooo near to be granted


----------



## 3sh (Oct 11, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> When did you call?


Last Friday. 8-Jan-2016


----------



## 3sh (Oct 11, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> looking to the trend these days i guess you are soooooooo near to be granted


Fingers Crossed, yasmeenaaa. It will really help me to get some sleep at night :hail: :hail:


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

ravirami said:


> Hurray...
> 
> After so many sleepless night and checking mailbox in every morning... Finally Got the grant mail today...
> 
> ...


Congratulations Ravirami, indeed the sleepless nights and checkings of mailbox are over.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

OMG i thought i am the only one who have sleepless nights and checking the mailbox 100 times per day


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> OMG i thought i am the only one who have sleepless nights and checking the mailbox 100 times per day


No no - not only you, i now look like a zombie, red eyes, very pale and very skinny - cuz i am not properly sleeping and eating, waking up often during the night to check emails and during the day also my eyes are focused on the computer screen and i keep asking in a low voice "any e-mails, any e-mails". My colleagues fear i am turning into a zombie ))


It is a bit difficult to wait)))


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> No no - not only you, i now look like a zombie, red eyes, very pale and very skinny - cuz i am not properly sleeping and eating, waking up often during the night to check emails and during the day also my eyes are focused on the computer screen and i keep asking in a low voice "any e-mails, any e-mails". My colleagues fear i am turning into a zombie ))
> 
> 
> It is a bit difficult to wait)))


   hhhhhh, it is really hard but sounds funny 
i guess we are all in the same boat waiting is killing me really


----------



## Rani74 (Mar 18, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> No no - not only you, i now look like a zombie, red eyes, very pale and very skinny - cuz i am not properly sleeping and eating, waking up often during the night to check emails and during the day also my eyes are focused on the computer screen and i keep asking in a low voice "any e-mails, any e-mails". My colleagues fear i am turning into a zombie ))
> 
> 
> It is a bit difficult to wait)))


Many of us here in your shoes .


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

yasmeenaaa said:


> OMG i thought i am the only one who have sleepless nights and checking the mailbox 100 times per day


My spouse and me had also checking the mailbox 100 times per day and also had sleepless night, on top of that, I working shift so when I was on night shift, I cant even sleep  in the day. Like now.. in the same boat. :tea:


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

ravirami said:


> Hurray...
> 
> After so many sleepless night and checking mailbox in every morning... Finally Got the grant mail today...
> 
> ...


Down Under here he comes... Congratz and have a great future ahead. Happy to hear the good news.


----------



## dreamlife (Nov 5, 2015)

Please add me too in the PR waiting list

Invite - 6 Nov 15
Application submitted - 9 Nov 15
Medicals - 9 Nov 15
PCC - 10 Nov 15
CO Assigned - 23 Nov 15
Grant - ??[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rosslleee (Oct 10, 2015)

Rani74 said:


> Many of us here in your shoes .


Please guys, you all wear your own shoes .........


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> No no - not only you, i now look like a zombie, red eyes, very pale and very skinny - cuz i am not properly sleeping and eating, waking up often during the night to check emails and during the day also my eyes are focused on the computer screen and i keep asking in a low voice "any e-mails, any e-mails". My colleagues fear i am turning into a zombie ))
> 
> 
> It is a bit difficult to wait)))


:rofl::bounce: Andrey.. Same here, In Midnight I woke up and refreshes my mailbox to see any grant came in Inbox 

Nice Counter by Rossllee telling in Plain English "No No...please wear your own shoes" hahahaha

Atleast we got some smiles like this when we open this expat website


----------



## wodz69 (Jul 16, 2014)

Updated and sorted list:

ktoda 5-May
Tusharbapu87 -12 may
goodtimes - 05 Aug
tt2 21-Aug
deepgill 25-Aug
atrain. 26-Aug 261313
ash36 26-Oct grant 11-1
Mrlubba 27-oct
ravian720 28-Oct
ravirami 11-Nov grant 12- Jan
wodz69 11-Nov (VAC2: 7-Jan)
Atis 12-Nov
rosslleee 12-Nov
vinvid 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1 13-Nov
3sh 13-Nov
gaus 13-Nov
rabbahs 16-Nov
Rani74 17-Nov
a73210 17-Nov
faizan93 18-Nov grant 7thJan.
andrey 18-Nov
dreamlife 23-Nov
ToShac 24-Nov
saadloe 27-Nov 8 Jan
yasmeenaaa 16-dec
bnkamal 30-Nov
indergreat 30-Nov
wolfskin 4-Dec
sandipgp 7-Dec
naga_me87 9-Dec CO 1
happie2012 10-Dec
prasannakp84 14-Dec
rameezsh1 16-Dec
shashiamar 21 Dec
gd2015 22-Dec


----------



## faizan93 (Aug 2, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> No no - not only you, i now look like a zombie, red eyes, very pale and very skinny - cuz i am not properly sleeping and eating, waking up often during the night to check emails and during the day also my eyes are focused on the computer screen and i keep asking in a low voice "any e-mails, any e-mails". My colleagues fear i am turning into a zombie ))
> 
> 
> It is a bit difficult to wait)))


I really wish you get the grant soon bro, and so does everyone else


----------



## Sree_Balla (Oct 13, 2015)

ravirami said:


> Hurray...
> 
> After so many sleepless night and checking mailbox in every morning... Finally Got the grant mail today...
> 
> ...


Wow Congratulations!


----------



## a73210 (Nov 26, 2013)

GoodDay folks!!

Hope we have few more grants today.

All the Best!!


----------



## snimbalkar (Jan 13, 2016)

I too am in the same boat as all of you....bit longer than most of you, I guess.

I submitted the EOI on Aug 24
Invite - Sep 7th 2015
Payment - Sep 8th
GSM Allocated (query raised0- 26th Oct
Submitted Form 80 and Previous Employment Proof - 2nd Nov
Recd Call from India (DIPB) - around 4th Nov (Never heard anyone receiving calls :noidea
GSM query(2nd query) - 21st Dec
Submitted Current employment proof - 21st Dec.
Waiting for grant, hopefully without any further queries...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## zector (Oct 19, 2014)

Just got the grant this morning!
Thank you all! 
Couldn't have done it without you guys!

See my signature for my timeline.


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

zector said:


> Just got the grant this morning!
> Thank you all!
> Couldn't have done it without you guys!
> 
> See my signature for my timeline.


Congratulations zector


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

zector said:


> Just got the grant this morning!
> Thank you all!
> Couldn't have done it without you guys!
> 
> See my signature for my timeline.


One more down (under) from Adelaide Wait list.


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

zector said:


> Just got the grant this morning!
> Thank you all!
> Couldn't have done it without you guys!
> 
> See my signature for my timeline.


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## Karim9792 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hey guys, long time lurker and first time poster. I'm on the same situation as everyone so I thought I'd jump in. I updated the list. All the best to everyone. May the grants be with you. 

ktoda 5-May
Tusharbapu87 -12 may
goodtimes - 05 Aug
tt2 21-Aug
deepgill 25-Aug
atrain. 26-Aug 261313
Karim9792 11-Oct
ash36 26-Oct grant 11-1
Mrlubba 27-oct
ravian720 28-Oct
ravirami 11-Nov grant 12- Jan
wodz69 11-Nov (VAC2: 7-Jan)
Atis 12-Nov
rosslleee 12-Nov
vinvid 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1 13-Nov
3sh 13-Nov
gaus 13-Nov
rabbahs 16-Nov
Rani74 17-Nov
a73210 17-Nov
faizan93 18-Nov grant 7thJan.
andrey 18-Nov
dreamlife 23-Nov
ToShac 24-Nov
saadloe 27-Nov 8 Jan
yasmeenaaa 16-dec
bnkamal 30-Nov
indergreat 30-Nov
wolfskin 4-Dec
sandipgp 7-Dec
naga_me87 9-Dec CO 1
happie2012 10-Dec
prasannakp84 14-Dec
rameezsh1 16-Dec
shashiamar 21 Dec
gd2015 22-Dec

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Skilled Subclass - 189 | Electrical Engineer - ANZSCO 233311
Claiming 65 points, none for work experience.*

*EOI invite 65 points: *09/10/2015
*Visa application submitted with all documents uploaded:* 11/10/2015
*Health clearance provided: *16/10/2015 
*CO contact Requesting new PCC:* 4/11/2015
*New PCC provided:* 9/11/2015
*Grant:* ???


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

I was just going through the immigration tracker today and observed that there are people who have applied in Aug 2015, submitted all the docs and had CO contacts in Aug & are still waiting for the grants 

Seeing the trend, I feel that I should probably take a break and come back after a month to check the status. Seems like it is very unlikely to get the grants this month for the people who had CO contact in DEC 2015. There is lot of backlog to be cleared 

Signing off for few days


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Hi naga_me,
I am june applicant and still waiting.


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Hi naga_me,
> I am june applicant and still waiting.


Appreciate your patience. Hope your wait will be over soon


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

zector said:


> Just got the grant this morning!
> Thank you all!
> Couldn't have done it without you guys!
> 
> See my signature for my timeline.


Super News and congratulations Zector.

All the best for your next steps


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

Congrats Zector!! Best wishes for a great year!!

Anyone else who got the grant from Adelaide team?


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

Nice to hear that zector, enjoyy it


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> One more down (under) from Adelaide Wait list.


i guess they are moving

his last contact with co is 20/11


----------



## Yograj (Nov 8, 2015)

wodz69 said:


> My case is also handled by GSM Adelaide. I have received a request to pay VAC2 today (previous CO contact: 11 Nov). I've paid already, hoping to get the grant soon


Hi frd,

I would like to know how you made a payment of VAC2? Through immi Account or any other mode? Or if By credit card, so have you fill the credit card proforma?

Why I am asking is bcos I received an email to pay second VAC along with form Credit Card Proforma on 21st Dec 2015. I made a payment by Credit Card through my immiaccount on same day, So, now, should I have to fill the Credit Card Proforma ? and how can I confirm that they have received my payment or not?
Almost 20 days passed, as per this forum after pay the VAC2 grant will come within a week. Please suggest!!!


----------



## wodz69 (Jul 16, 2014)

Yograj said:


> Hi frd,
> 
> I would like to know how you made a payment of VAC2? Through immi Account or any other mode? Or if By credit card, so have you fill the credit card proforma?
> 
> ...


I've paid through postbillpay as suggested by someone on this forum as there are no card fees when paying this way. I suppose that if you pay via immiaccount then you don't need to fill the proforma (but not 100% sure about this). To confirm that the payment is received, go to "Manage payments" (a button on the main page after login) and check the status - it should say "Paid". If so, I would suggest to click on the Actions column on the right and Print Receipt and then email it to the CO (by replying to the "IMMI s64 Request for 2nd VAC" email) - this way you probably have a better chance of your CO noticing your payment.

By the way, I got my grant today - see here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-lodge-2015-gang-post9146394.html#post9146394 
forgot to mention in this thread


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello

Let me introduce myself, my name is gangesh
My processing team is too Adelaide 

Further evidence of employment asked by co and have uploaded it within 10 days
Can anyone let me know if salary is paid in cash what evidence we have to submit to co
I have uploaded salary increment letters and vouchers for last 10 years and job duties letter


----------



## hassanaftab90 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi All!
I am pleased to announce that I received my 190 Visa (NSW) yesterday.
I had applied on 12 Aug 2015 with 65 points. My visa office was GSM Adelaide. 
Good luck to you All.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hassanaftab90 said:


> Hi All! I am pleased to announce that I received my 190 Visa (NSW) yesterday. I had applied on 12 Aug 2015 with 65 points. My visa office was GSM Adelaide. Good luck to you All.


Congrats!)


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

hassanaftab90 said:


> Hi All!
> I am pleased to announce that I received my 190 Visa (NSW) yesterday.
> I had applied on 12 Aug 2015 with 65 points. My visa office was GSM Adelaide.
> Good luck to you All.


congratulations hasan

when did the co contacted you last time before the grant?


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

hassanaftab90 said:


> Hi All!
> I am pleased to announce that I received my 190 Visa (NSW) yesterday.
> I had applied on 12 Aug 2015 with 65 points. My visa office was GSM Adelaide.
> Good luck to you All.


Thanks mate. Congratz to you and best of luck


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello
> 
> Let me introduce myself, my name is gangesh
> My processing team is too Adelaide
> ...


Hi gangesh, i ever came across this issue regarding salary paid in case but cant remember where i read about this. But what i can remember, you can produce your bank statement of account if you did deposit your salary into your bank account and/or you can enquire your company's HR if they possible write a letter using the company's letterhead with stating that they did pay your salary by cash and include the amount. It good if they can also include years of service. Hope this helps.


----------



## hassanaftab90 (Apr 16, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> congratulations hasan
> 
> when did the co contacted you last time before the grant?


CO contacted me on 24 Sep for Form 80 and 1220. I uploaded the required documents on 10 Oct. I sent an email inquiry on 2 Dec 2015 after which the grant notification came.
I suggest every new visa applicant to front load all documents. Don't wait for CO to ask for it. Also, keep in contact with your CO after the the specified time has expired.


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

hassanaftab90 said:


> CO contacted me on 24 Sep for Form 80 and 1220. I uploaded the required documents on 10 Oct. I sent an email inquiry on 2 Dec 2015 after which the grant notification came.
> I suggest every new visa applicant to front load all documents. Don't wait for CO to ask for it. Also, keep in contact with your CO after the the specified time has expired.


Hi hassana, just to enquire with you. When you contacted you. What did you said in your email? I need some idea to ask my CO. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Yograj (Nov 8, 2015)

wodz69 said:


> I've paid through postbillpay as suggested by someone on this forum as there are no card fees when paying this way. I suppose that if you pay via immiaccount then you don't need to fill the proforma (but not 100% sure about this). To confirm that the payment is received, go to "Manage payments" (a button on the main page after login) and check the status - it should say "Paid". If so, I would suggest to click on the Actions column on the right and Print Receipt and then email it to the CO (by replying to the "IMMI s64 Request for 2nd VAC" email) - this way you probably have a better chance of your CO noticing your payment.
> 
> By the way, I got my grant today - see here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-lodge-2015-gang-post9146394.html#post9146394
> forgot to mention in this thread


Hi Frd,

Thanks for prompt reply, and congrats for your Grant.

I have done the same thing as you suggested. I sent a receipt by replying to the same mail. However, almost 22 days passed and I have not received any communication from their side. So a bit worried. 
Should I have to call them to confirm or acknowledge that they received payment or not? and for notifying them that I paid VAC2 please proceed further? 

May be bcos of long holiday they missed my email. So, Can I call them ? 

Thanks!!


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

hassanaftab90 said:


> Hi All!
> I am pleased to announce that I received my 190 Visa (NSW) yesterday.
> I had applied on 12 Aug 2015 with 65 points. My visa office was GSM Adelaide.
> Good luck to you All.


Congratulations. All the Best.

Looks like finally DIBP is looking at clearing july aug applicants.good for all.


----------



## rohitjaggi (Oct 8, 2015)

Add me in, i applied on 23rd November 2015 and first CO contact was 14th dec 2015 for Birth Certificate.

I am still waiting for the update.


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

hassanaftab90 said:


> Hi All!
> I am pleased to announce that I received my 190 Visa (NSW) yesterday.
> I had applied on 12 Aug 2015 with 65 points. My visa office was GSM Adelaide.
> Good luck to you All.


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## Optimistic_S (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi all,

Can I ask if all 190 applicants have to submit form 80 and 1221? My CO contacted on 30 Nov for Health Assessment but did not mention anything about other form. :|


-----------------

ANZSCO code = 272511
Subclass 190 NSW
EOI submitted= 21 Sept 2015
Invitation = 29 Oct 2015
PCC done = 3 Nov 2015
Visa Lodged = 11 Nov 2015
CO (Adelaide) contacted = 30 Nov 2015
Health Assessment submitted = 10 Dec 2015


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> This is latest list of people who are waiting for grant from GSM Adelaide. Lets track their progress here.
> ktoda	5-May
> deepgill	25-Aug
> harryb729 24 Oct
> ...


----------



## 3sh (Oct 11, 2015)

harryb729 said:


> sandipgp said:
> 
> 
> > This is latest list of people who are waiting for grant from GSM Adelaide. Lets track their progress here.
> ...


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hello Friends,

I have also add myself in the list....my timeline is as follows..

190 SS Adelaide Job Code = 312911, Maintenance Planner
Total point 60 including 05 points of SS 
Eoi submitted=25 July 2015 
Invitation got= 23 Sep 2015 
Visa Lodged = 24 Oct 2015 
Medical done = 13 Nov 2015
Co Contact/Assigned. = 30 Nov 2015 (req. PCC and form80) 
Pcc submitted for spouse & kid = 01 Dec 2015 
PCC for myself and Form 80 submitted = 17 Dec 2015 
Visa grant = Almight's blessings Required.


----------



## rohitjaggi (Oct 8, 2015)

include me to this list.


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

rohitjaggi said:


> include me to this list.


Just pick the previous posted list and add your name at appropriate location.


----------



## msr83 (Jun 5, 2015)

Updated included mine.

ktoda	5-May
deepgill	25-Aug
ash36	26-Oct
ravian720	28-Oct
chhavi 10-Nov
ravirami	11-Nov
rosslleee	12-Nov
vinvid	12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1	13-Nov
3sh	13-Nov
gaus	13-Nov
rabbahs	16-Nov
faizan93	18-Nov
andrey	18-Nov
saadloe	27-Nov
yasmeenaaa	25-Nov
bnkamal	30-Nov
indergreat	30-Nov
wolfskin	4-Dec
sandipgp	7-Dec
prasannakp84	14-Dec
rameezsh1	16-Dec
gd2015	22-Dec
msr 12-Jan


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

I guess, COs review all the old cases and request further information or give the grant if all the requested information is received/satisfied .

Today, Second CO mail me just 30 mins ago and notify me what I need to provide after my child is born. At the same time, she also asked to give the PCC or submit the evidence about PCC progress within 28 days.

I think it is good sign at least they do the necessary update of each application.

Best of luck to all.


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

ToShac said:


> Hi gangesh, i ever came across this issue regarding salary paid in case but cant remember where i read about this. But what i can remember, you can produce your bank statement of account if you did deposit your salary into your bank account and/or you can enquire your company's HR if they possible write a letter using the company's letterhead with stating that they did pay your salary by cash and include the amount. It good if they can also include years of service. Hope this helps.


Hello

Thanks for your turnaround
I have submitted salary increment letter for last 10 years and cash vouchers also job duties letter 
Will this suffice what you feel


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> I guess, COs review all the old cases and request further information or give the grant if all the requested information is received/satisfied .
> 
> Today, Second CO mail me just 30 mins ago and notify me what I need to provide after my child is born. At the same time, she also asked to give the PCC or submit the evidence about PCC progress within 28 days.
> 
> ...


Thanks For update Amar. Was it same CO from same GSM?


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Same GSM (Adelaide Team) but different CO with different position number.



sandipgp said:


> Thanks For update Amar. Was it same CO from same GSM?


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

mine is 16/12


ktoda 5-May
deepgill 25-Aug
ash36 26-Oct
ravian720 28-Oct
chhavi 10-Nov
ravirami 11-Nov
rosslleee 12-Nov
vinvid 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1 13-Nov
3sh 13-Nov
gaus 13-Nov
rabbahs 16-Nov
faizan93 18-Nov
andrey 18-Nov
saadloe 27-Nov
yasmeenaaa 16-Dec
bnkamal 30-Nov
indergreat 30-Nov
wolfskin 4-Dec
sandipgp 7-Dec
prasannakp84 14-Dec
rameezsh1 16-Dec
gd2015 22-Dec
msr 12-Jan


----------



## snimbalkar (Jan 13, 2016)

sandipgp said:


> Thanks For update Amar. Was it same CO from same GSM?


It would be the same GSM team. However what I understand is that there is a queue. A query is raised and once you reply, the application goes back in the queue. If you are lucky then it would be picked up earlier...however most of them are picked only on or after the 28th day (the max period for you to reply to the query).
I have raised a query (27th Oct), which should have been reverted in 7 days. However that has not been replied to till date.
However, there are some friends of mine who applied after me, picked by Brisbane and have been granted within 10days of query compliance.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

snimbalkar said:


> It would be the same GSM team. However what I understand is that there is a queue. A query is raised and once you reply, the application goes back in the queue. If you are lucky then it would be picked up earlier...however most of them are picked only on or after the 28th day (the max period for you to reply to the query). I have raised a query (27th Oct), which should have been reverted in 7 days. However that has not been replied to till date. However, there are some friends of mine who applied after me, picked by Brisbane and have been granted within 10days of query compliance.


Current conditions 28 days review cycle for most applicants is around 60 days.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

where are the grants today :/


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi All,

I am trying to find out if anyone else on this thread has the same case officer as I have. Please note, I have been assigned a GSM Visa Processing Officer from GSM Adelaide. 

It might not be OK to reveal the name of the Visa Processing Officer but I can tell you that her initials are *S-j.T.*. So, has anyone else been assigned the same officer? Her Position Number is XXXXX828.

Look forward to hearing from you. All the best.

Cheers,
GT


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello
> 
> Thanks for your turnaround
> I have submitted salary increment letter for last 10 years and cash vouchers also job duties letter
> Will this suffice what you feel


Ohk ya i believe ot enough evidence but to be in the save side u can add on the letter i suggest or you can upload your income tax. This also an evidence that you are employed.


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

ktoda	5-May
tt2 21-Aug
deepgill	25-Aug
ash36	26-Oct
ravian720	28-Oct
chhavi 10-Nov
ravirami	11-Nov
rosslleee	12-Nov
vinvid	12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1	13-Nov
3sh	13-Nov
gaus	13-Nov
rabbahs	16-Nov
faizan93	18-Nov
andrey	18-Nov
saadloe	27-Nov
yasmeenaaa	25-Nov
bnkamal	30-Nov
indergreat	30-Nov
wolfskin	4-Dec
sandipgp	7-Dec
prasannakp84	14-Dec
rameezsh1	16-Dec
gd2015	22-Dec
msr 12-Jan[/QUOTE]


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

CO allocated today for some document. This Agent I think not uploaded it.


----------



## ramio (Jan 6, 2016)

Hey guys, 

I am also awaiting on my grant. I am an onshore applicant on a postgraduate research visa. (subclass 574)

Occupation: Mechanical Engineering

EOI submitted=October 22,2015, 65 points (30 from age, 20 from superior English (PTE), and 15 from qualifications)

Invitation received= October 23, 2015

Visa Lodged = October 24, 2015 

Case officer assigned on the 10th of November, asking for additional documents (form 1221, CV and character declaration form)

Now, I am just awaiting on the grant as I know my case is a pretty straightforward one. I share your frustration as I am eagerly waiting. Does anyone know if there is any specific time of the day during which the grants are sent?

Good luck for all. I hope we get our grants very soon.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

No, not really any specific hours... 


Good luck!) 




ramio said:


> Hey guys, I am also awaiting on my grant. I am an onshore applicant on a postgraduate research visa. (subclass 574) Occupation: Mechanical Engineering EOI submitted=October 22,2015, 65 points (30 from age, 20 from superior English (PTE), and 15 from qualifications) Invitation received= October 23, 2015 Visa Lodged = October 24, 2015 Case officer assigned on the 10th of November, asking for additional documents (form 1221, CV and character declaration form) Now, I am just awaiting on the grant as I know my case is a pretty straightforward one. I share your frustration as I am eagerly waiting. Does anyone know if there is any specific time of the day during which the grants are sent? Good luck for all. I hope we get our grants very soon.


----------



## ramio (Jan 6, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> No, not really any specific hours...
> 
> 
> Good luck!)


Thank you. Do you happen to know how their system works?

And does anyone have their contact number?


----------



## a73210 (Nov 26, 2013)

Friday ... No Grants Reported?


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

Ok Guys, as far as I know only “*Adelaide and Brisbane*” will process GSM VISA’s 189/190. It’s already *4:30 PM in Adelaide* & *4 PM in Brisbane* so you cannot expect any more grants for today.

:closed_2: DIBP works 9 AM to 4 PM

It’s Friday :bounce: Just relax, enjoy your weekend and come back on Monday


----------



## TrueBlue43 (Jan 15, 2016)

ktoda	5-May
trueblue43 30-June
deepgill	25-Aug
ash36	26-Oct
ravian720	28-Oct
chhavi 10-Nov
ravirami	11-Nov
rosslleee	12-Nov
vinvid	12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1	13-Nov
3sh	13-Nov
gaus	13-Nov
rabbahs	16-Nov
faizan93	18-Nov
andrey	18-Nov
saadloe	27-Nov
yasmeenaaa	25-Nov
bnkamal	30-Nov
indergreat	30-Nov
wolfskin	4-Dec
sandipgp	7-Dec
prasannakp84	14-Dec
rameezsh1	16-Dec
gd2015	22-Dec
msr 12-Jan

Hey guys, my PCC from Saudi Arabia (worked there for 6 years) took an extra 3 months. Hence, please do not consider my timeline as a guide. Currently, my status is "Assessment in progress" since Dec 28th, 2015. I have the following two queries against which a response shall be appreciated. 

1. The health assessment states "Health clearance provided – no action required". Is it that the case can still be referred to MOC or i can assume the medical formalities have all been completed INCLUDING MOC assessment. If the case can still be referred to MOC, what is the approximate time for a response from MOC. 

2. What is the expected time Adelaide Office is taking for a 190 grant these days, once MOC assessment is cleared. 

Best of luck to everyone waiting for the much awaited grant email. Good to share this waiting ordeal with you all.


----------



## sifat.civil (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi guys..

Add me to the list please


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

My timeline keeps disappearing on the list, wonder why


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

TrueBlue43 said:


> ktoda	5-May
> trueblue43 30-June
> deepgill	25-Aug
> ash36	26-Oct
> ...


From the question I would assume that you had declared a previous condition for which you were expecting a referral. If that is the case and the clinic where you would have got medial done would have referred. The MOC functions are handled by BUPA now and incase it is referred the status changes to something like.. "ready for assessment.. bupa... ". Since your clearance has been provided I guess you should be fine.. but I read somewhere that CO reserve the right to refer again if they are not convinced. 

Others can shed more light...

Can't comment on timeline

God Bless! Wish you a speedy grant


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

ktoda 5-May
deepgill 25-Aug
tt2 8-Oct
ash36 26-Oct
ravian720 28-Oct
chhavi 10-Nov
ravirami 11-Nov
rosslleee 12-Nov
vinvid 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1 13-Nov
3sh 13-Nov
gaus 13-Nov
rabbahs 16-Nov
faizan93 18-Nov
andrey 18-Nov
saadloe 27-Nov
yasmeenaaa 16-Dec
bnkamal 30-Nov
indergreat 30-Nov
wolfskin 4-Dec
sandipgp 7-Dec
prasannakp84 14-Dec
rameezsh1 16-Dec
gd2015 22-Dec
msr 12-Jan


----------



## Yograj (Nov 8, 2015)

Please add my name.

190 NSW
1st CO contacted 2nd Dec 2015
2nd CO Contacted 21st Dec 2015

Thanks!!


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

any grants today guys


----------



## hassanaftab90 (Apr 16, 2015)

ToShac said:


> Hi hassana, just to enquire with you. When you contacted you. What did you said in your email? I need some idea to ask my CO. Thanks in advance.


The purpose is just to ping them. Ask something like when should you expect a reply or if any other documents are required etc


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

hassanaftab90 said:


> The purpose is just to ping them. Ask something like when should you expect a reply or if any other documents are required etc


Thanks for the information. Now just waiting for the right time to contact them.


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

ToShac said:


> Thanks for the information. Now just waiting for the right time to contact them.


Most of the people applied in Oct and CO contact in Nov are getting grants now. I feel you might get your grant in next couple of weeks.


----------



## GILLA (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi all,

Visa Lodged: 02 Sep 2015
CO contact and request: 21 Oct 2015
Submitted request: 05 Nov 2016
Until now waiting:juggle::juggle: 137 days waiting....

Go through by agent delayed me in each and every process by 1 month


----------



## GILLA (Jan 16, 2016)

Skill select- EA 
Visa - 189, 233512
Pts- 60
Visa lodged- 2 Sep 2015,
CO contact & Request - Form 80 & Singapore PCC- 21 Oct 2015
Request submitted 5 Nov 2015.
No employer verification....

137 days completed after visa lodging,,,,Still waiting.... Any suggestions?


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

naga_me87 said:


> Most of the people applied in Oct and CO contact in Nov are getting grants now. I feel you might get your grant in next couple of weeks.


Thanks for encouragement naga. Appreciate that.. hopefully what you said comes true


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

GILLA said:


> Your email ID for contact you bcz i am also in SG


Hi gilla, reply to your pm


----------



## Sai_Lakshmi (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi All,

Kindly include me in the list. CO not contacted still my status in Application received. Any idea when visa grant mail can be expected ?

__________________
ANZSCO code = 261313
Subclass 190 QLD
EOI submitted = 01 Nov 2015
Invitation = 09 Nov 2015
Visa Lodged = 10 Nov 2015
CO Allocated = 28 Nov 2015
Documents = All the document uploaded( Not included Form 80 ) 
Visa grant = ?????


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

Sai_Lakshmi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Kindly include me in the list. CO not contacted still my status in Application received. Any idea when visa grant mail can be expected ?
> 
> ...


Ho sai_lakshmi,

Welcome here, me too the same sponsored state as you. understand you are having chronic unease as me. Pray hard for the best. Hope it is a good week to start with.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

goodtimes said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am trying to find out if anyone else on this thread has the same case officer as I have. Please note, I have been assigned a GSM Visa Processing Officer from GSM Adelaide.
> 
> ...


Hi

Please note its not forum rule to reveal any kind of info pertaining to GSM COs and moderators will delete this post.
There's huge level of processing applications for 189 and that's why there's lot of delay for all the people who are waiting for Grant, CO assigning. Let's wait. If your case require some valid help or info. call the DIBP and explain your situation but the answer will be the same "Please wait"

Thank you


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

No grants Reported for today....is it another dark Monday..?


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> No grants Reported for today....is it another dark Monday..?


I guess it's definitely not a dark Monday. The West is still on bed so they would have checked their Emails yet 

You will start getting updates in couple of hours


----------



## Rosslleee (Oct 10, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> No grants Reported for today....is it another dark Monday..?



I don't know how the mind works on the Grant day. May be 1st few hours are lost in digesting the news (overcoming the excitement), then few more hours updating your closest friends and relatives and may be then you realize "ok, time to update forum". I am desperate to see what I would do on the "GRANT DAY". 

Best Wishes to all who r waiting for the GRANT.


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

Rosslleee said:


> I don't know how the mind works on the Grant day. May be 1st few hours are lost in digesting the news (overcoming the excitement), then few more hours updating your closest friends and relatives and may be then you realize "ok, time to update forum". I am desperate to see what I would do on the "GRANT DAY".
> 
> Best Wishes to all who r waiting for the GRANT.


If i imagine myself in that situation.. I would tell it first to my wife.. then directly on the forum to share the news. Here there are many people who will appreciate what it means to get a grant. So i would come to forum first  But that would be only true about ,me but i still hope people who are regulars on the forum come and let everyone know their good news..


----------



## ani01 (Nov 21, 2014)

I am also waiting for the grant. Uploaded medicals on 13/01/2016


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

None today also!!! How disappointing!!!!!


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

Another Disappointed day Today....


----------



## sifat.civil (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi guys...

Any grants today??

Sick of waiting though...


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

sandipgp said:


> If i imagine myself in that situation.. I would tell it first to my wife.. then directly on the forum to share the news. Here there are many people who will appreciate what it means to get a grant. So i would come to forum first  But that would be only true about ,me but i still hope people who are regulars on the forum come and let everyone know their good news..


True Sandip.. Even I would like to see myself what I will do after receiving the grant.. Hmmm May be first, will convey thanks to God and convey news to my family and updating the Forum / Immi Tracker  my frequency been reduced now a days in logging to this Forum and concentrating on other official works
I will try to be regular in this forum to help our other friends after getting grant as well.

Wishing all the very best to all buddies to get their grants with lightening speed


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

I am also thinking when this process will close and all the tension will relieve.
Do doubt, I will thanks to Ishwar for everything and shared the news with my family member. Then definitely share with forum members as only here I will get proper acknowledgement of my achievement. Apart from this forum members, no other will understand the hurdle we are going through. 

All the best to all. 



Ktoda said:


> True Sandip.. Even I would like to see myself what I will do after receiving the grant.. Hmmm May be first, will convey thanks to God and convey news to my family and updating the Forum / Immi Tracker  my frequency been reduced now a days in logging to this Forum and concentrating on other official works
> I will try to be regular in this forum to help our other friends after getting grant as well.
> 
> Wishing all the very best to all buddies to get their grants with lightening speed


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi guys how are u all

Where is the grantsssss:grinning::grinning::grinning::grinning:


----------



## telljax (Jan 18, 2016)

*Grant dates*

Hi Guys,

I wanted to know if there are nay particular dates or days on which grants are issued by Co's ?

I know in case of EOi it was the first Monday/Friday of every month (and sometimes the last )

In case of specific dates/days for grants, please let me know !!

thanks,

Jai


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

telljax said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I wanted to know if there are nay particular dates or days on which grants are issued by Co's ?
> 
> ...


I don't think there are any particular days of the week when grants are issued other than the fact that grants are issued only during Australia working hours. No point in looking for the grants when COs' are sleeping. 

As for invites, they usually go out on Friday's. Check the invitations tab on Skillselect website.


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

Ktoda said:


> Hi
> 
> Please note its not forum rule to reveal any kind of info pertaining to GSM COs and moderators will delete this post.
> There's huge level of processing applications for 189 and that's why there's lot of delay for all the people who are waiting for Grant, CO assigning. Let's wait. If your case require some valid help or info. call the DIBP and explain your situation but the answer will be the same "Please wait"
> ...


Sorry I was not aware of any such rule. Will take care in future. Thanks anyways and all the best!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Just a reminder NOT to post your email addresses or any other personal contact information on the forum - its an open forum and anyone can contact you,spammers, scammers etc.

Jo (moderator)


----------



## skk212tom (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi all,

I lodged my case in June last year and finally got grant on my 190 last Friday.

Good luck to everyone here.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Guys I'd like to know how DIBP conduct employment verification!! I've to resign from the job may be before lodging the visa. Since I am leaving this job with bitter experience with my employer, I'm quite sure they will not response to any verification regarding my job. In this case what shall I do or should I completely leave the idea of applying for a visa? Please suggest.....


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> Guys I'd like to know how DIBP conduct employment verification!! I've to resign from the job may be before lodging the visa. Since I am leaving this job with bitter experience with my employer, I'm quite sure they will not response to any verification regarding my job. In this case what shall I do or should I completely leave the idea of applying for a visa? Please suggest.....


Do you claim points for this work experience?


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

Dear Friends,

I am glad to tell you that by the grace of the Almighty, I have received the much awaited grant this morning. There were all sorts of negative feelings during this wait but all of that is gone. I have realised that one must stay positive no matter what. For all of you who are waiting for your grant, please stay positive, it will come after taking its time. Some of you are waiting for more than 3 months - to them - guys please continue to be patient, it's just around the corner, DIBP is taking time to verify certain things, no need to call them as calling won't help. Just hang on and stay positive.

A big thanks to Jeeten and Keeda, they provide invaluable support to this forum, really. Many thanks to the entire forum members, this is a great place to learn and exchange knowledge. Wish you all a very happy new year 2016!

Quick Timeline:
Invite Received - 3 August 2015
Visa Applied - 5 August 2015
CO Contact- 7 October 2015
Grant - 19 January 2016

Regards,
GT


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

goodtimes said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am glad to tell you that by the grace of the Almighty, I have received the much awaited grant this morning. There were all sorts of negative feelings during this wait but all of that is gone. I have realised that one must stay positive no matter what. For all of you who are waiting for your grant, please stay positive, it will come after taking its time. Some of you are waiting for more than 3 months - to them - guys please continue to be patient, it's just around the corner, DIBP is taking time to verify certain things, no need to call them as calling won't help. Just hang on and stay positive.
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

goodtimes said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am glad to tell you that by the grace of the Almighty, I have received the much awaited grant this morning. There were all sorts of negative feelings during this wait but all of that is gone. I have realised that one must stay positive no matter what. For all of you who are waiting for your grant, please stay positive, it will come after taking its time. Some of you are waiting for more than 3 months - to them - guys please continue to be patient, it's just around the corner, DIBP is taking time to verify certain things, no need to call them as calling won't help. Just hang on and stay positive.
> 
> ...



That's really a very good news in the morning when I opened the site. Congratulations friend and all the best for your next steps. So, its Party time from your end 

Got the grant from GSM Brisbane or Adelaide ? Plz Let me know your IED as well


----------



## sanmatta (Oct 12, 2015)

Add me to the WAITING list.


2613 Software and Applications Programmers
ACS +ve May 2015 
PTE (70+ Each) Apr 2015
EOI submitted (60 points - 189 visa) July 2015
NSW Nomination +ve - 12 Nov 2015
Invited - 12 Nov 2015
190 Visa Applied - 18 Nov 2015
All Documents Front Loaded by 24 Nov 2015
CO Contact: 10 December 2015 
Grant: xx 2016


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

skk212tom said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I lodged my case in June last year and finally got grant on my 190 last Friday.
> 
> Good luck to everyone here.



Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Congrats bro.


----------



## mrlubba (Jul 31, 2015)

goodtimes said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am glad to tell you that by the grace of the Almighty, I have received the much awaited grant this morning. There were all sorts of negative feelings during this wait but all of that is gone. I have realised that one must stay positive no matter what. For all of you who are waiting for your grant, please stay positive, it will come after taking its time. Some of you are waiting for more than 3 months - to them - guys please continue to be patient, it's just around the corner, DIBP is taking time to verify certain things, no need to call them as calling won't help. Just hang on and stay positive.
> 
> ...


Congrats.. Yeah being in the dark about what and how they are verifying is a bit nervewracking but your post gives me hope


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

goodtimes said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am glad to tell you that by the grace of the Almighty, I have received the much awaited grant this morning. There were all sorts of negative feelings during this wait but all of that is gone. I have realised that one must stay positive no matter what. For all of you who are waiting for your grant, please stay positive, it will come after taking its time. Some of you are waiting for more than 3 months - to them - guys please continue to be patient, it's just around the corner, DIBP is taking time to verify certain things, no need to call them as calling won't help. Just hang on and stay positive.
> 
> ...


Congratulations.. GoodTimess... Like your name.. goodtimes are coming...


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> Do you claim points for this work experience?


Yes


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

Ktoda said:


> That's really a very good news in the morning when I opened the site. Congratulations friend and all the best for your next steps. So, its Party time from your end
> 
> Got the grant from GSM Brisbane or Adelaide ? Plz Let me know your IED as well


GSM Adelaide. IED 02 April 2016 - I think because of my European PCC.


----------



## Rosslleee (Oct 10, 2015)

Such a loonnnnggggggg and tiring Wait ... what is going on? Are they giving us a "DIRECT 887", well then the wait is ok.


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

Rosslleee said:


> Such a loonnnnggggggg and tiring Wait ... what is going on? Are they giving us a "DIRECT 887", well then the wait is ok.


Me in the same boat as you. in chronic situation. looking over emails:boxing:


----------



## Sai_Lakshmi (Sep 6, 2015)

ToShac said:


> Me in the same boat as you. in chronic situation. looking over emails:boxing:


Hi ToShac, By any chance CO contacted you after you received mail from allocation mail ?

Regards,
Sai Lakshmi


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

Ktoda said:


> That's really a very good news in the morning when I opened the site. Congratulations friend and all the best for your next steps. So, its Party time from your end
> 
> Got the grant from GSM Brisbane or Adelaide ? Plz Let me know your IED as well



It is written in his timeline
GSM Adelaide
IED April,2016


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

ali_a_bayoumi said:


> It is written in his timeline
> GSM Adelaide
> IED April,2016


Hi,

Thanks, Actually I updated my signature after Ktoda mentioned about GSM and IED.

Cheers,
GT


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

Sai_Lakshmi said:


> Hi ToShac, By any chance CO contacted you after you received mail from allocation mail ?
> 
> Regards,
> Sai Lakshmi


Hi Sai_Lakshmi,

How is your day going? I did not receive anymore emails beside the allocation and request of further docs and pcc. This 21st will be 3 months going. So how about you? Any news yet? Or did you contact them?


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi all , am going to lodge 190visa application and all your help needed . What are the documents to be attached in the application ? I 'm applying with my spouse and kid .pls advice .Thanks in advance .


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

danielm said:


> Hi all , am going to lodge 190visa application and all your help needed . What are the documents to be attached in the application ? I 'm applying with my spouse and kid .pls advice .Thanks in advance .


Hi danielm,

Welcome and good luck for your application, may i know which sponsored state you had apply. Appreciate if you can update your timeline. Depending from where you are, if you able to get pcc in advance that will be great and get your medical done for you, your spouse and kid. So you can upload that before allocation of CO. On top of that while waiting for that you can upload IELTS/PTE, jobs evidences, passports, birth certs, marriage certs, form 80. If i miss anything hope someone can enlighten me.


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

danielm said:


> Hi all , am going to lodge 190visa application and all your help needed . What are the documents to be attached in the application ? I 'm applying with my spouse and kid .pls advice .Thanks in advance .


I miss out important things dont forget your skill assessment to upload


----------



## Yograj (Nov 8, 2015)

goodtimes said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am glad to tell you that by the grace of the Almighty, I have received the much awaited grant this morning. There were all sorts of negative feelings during this wait but all of that is gone. I have realised that one must stay positive no matter what. For all of you who are waiting for your grant, please stay positive, it will come after taking its time. Some of you are waiting for more than 3 months - to them - guys please continue to be patient, it's just around the corner, DIBP is taking time to verify certain things, no need to call them as calling won't help. Just hang on and stay positive.
> 
> ...



Congrats dear!!


----------



## ani01 (Nov 21, 2014)

Congratulations to each and everyone whoever received their grants!!
Your patience to receive your grants are much appreciated.

Not sure how cases are progressed. Looks like each and every case is processed differently. One of my friend lodged his application on 09/01/2016 and received his grant yesterday!! Thats unbelievable.

Hope others get it faster as many are waiting for so long now.

-----------------
190
ANZSCO: 262112
ACS +ve: 19th May 2014
PTE: 79 Overall - 16th Oct 2015
190 EOI: 60 Points Lodged - 18th Nov 2015
State Invite - 27th Nov 2015
EOI Points - (60+5) : 65
EOI Invite: 27th Nov 2015
VISA Lodged - 13th Dec 2015
PCC Uploaded - 8th Jan 2016
CO Request for Medicals - 12th Jan 2016
Medicals Uploaded - 13th Jan 2016
Grant - ??


----------



## vh_2016 (Jan 19, 2016)

*Visa Granted*

Hi there,

Just to let you guys know that I got my grant this morning. See below for my timeline. I got my visa in 12 days. I don't know whether this speedy grant is due to the fact that I applied for 476 visa 6 months ago. They might have reused all the checks from my previous visa application.

EOI: 25-10-2015 (60 points Electronic Engineer), No Employment Experience Claim.
Invited: 08-Jan-2016 
Visa Lodged: 08-Jan-2016 , Single Applicant, Onshore, Front-loaded everything Including form 80, 1221 and medical.
Visa Grant: 20-01-2016 ( Adelaide Team)



Hope this help for you guys and good luck !!!


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

Congrats!!


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf (Jun 1, 2015)

*489 and 190*

one of my friends was saying that if I got invited from Orana 489 regional then I will not get an invitation for 190 State sponsorship? 
I got 10 points for PTE after applying for Orana 489 external auditor. so I am hoping that I will get 190 state sponsorship as well, but to be safe side I am applying for 849 as well.


----------



## ani01 (Nov 21, 2014)

vh_2016 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just to let you guys know that I got my grant this morning. See below for my timeline. I got my visa in 12 days. I don't know whether this speedy grant is due to the fact that I applied for 476 visa 6 months ago. They might have reused all the checks from my previous visa application.
> 
> ...


Congrats!!


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

vh_2016 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just to let you guys know that I got my grant this morning. See below for my timeline. I got my visa in 12 days. I don't know whether this speedy grant is due to the fact that I applied for 476 visa 6 months ago. They might have reused all the checks from my previous visa application.
> 
> ...


Congratulations and all the best for your next steps.
Yes I think its record mate as few other friends are waiting for months . Did you claim points for your work experience as well?


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

vh_2016 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just to let you guys know that I got my grant this morning. See below for my timeline. I got my visa in 12 days. I don't know whether this speedy grant is due to the fact that I applied for 476 visa 6 months ago. They might have reused all the checks from my previous visa application.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! All the best for the future!


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi my friends

I want to ask u what is the last period Adelaide team processing right now ?


----------



## Atis (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I'm glad to share with you that we got our grants today (my wife, my 3 kids and I) 
The exhausting waiting period is over,now the real work begins 

Details are in my signature, but for those who are using the mobile app, the key dates:

02/10/2015 - Visa lodged
12/11/2015 - CO asked for form 80
17/11/2015 - Form 80 submitted
20/01/2016 - Grant :first:

I have claimed points for experience, but there was no employment check.
IED: 30/10/2016

Cheers,
Atis


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vh_2016 said:


> Hi there, Just to let you guys know that I got my grant this morning. See below for my timeline. I got my visa in 12 days. I don't know whether this speedy grant is due to the fact that I applied for 476 visa 6 months ago. They might have reused all the checks from my previous visa application. EOI: 25-10-2015 (60 points Electronic Engineer), No Employment Experience Claim. Invited: 08-Jan-2016 Visa Lodged: 08-Jan-2016 , Single Applicant, Onshore, Front-loaded everything Including form 80, 1221 and medical. Visa Grant: 20-01-2016 ( Adelaide Team) Hope this help for you guys and good luck !!!


Congrats! Please update your details.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> Hi my friends I want to ask u what is the last period Adelaide team processing right now ?


They are still mid/end of November...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Atis said:


> Hi Guys, I'm glad to share with you that we got our grants today (my wife, my 3 kids and I)  The exhausting waiting period is over,now the real work begins  Details are in my signature, but for those who are using the mobile app, the key dates: 02/10/2015 - Visa lodged 12/11/2015 - CO asked for form 80 17/11/2015 - Form 80 submitted 20/01/2016 - Grant :first: I have claimed points for experience, but there was no employment check. IED: 30/10/2016 Cheers, Atis


Congrats!))


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

Atis said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm glad to share with you that we got our grants today (my wife, my 3 kids and I)
> The exhausting waiting period is over,now the real work begins
> ...


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## Rani74 (Mar 18, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> They are still mid/end of November...


Hi Andy,

Are you referring to people who have had their CO contacts in mid NOV? 

Rani


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Rani74 said:


> Hi Andy, Are you referring to people who have had their CO contacts in mid NOV? Rani


Yes, from about 15th onwards...(most of grants i see at least)


----------



## Rosslleee (Oct 10, 2015)

Atis said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm glad to share with you that we got our grants today (my wife, my 3 kids and I)
> The exhausting waiting period is over,now the real work begins
> ...


Congrats Atis,

I have the same CO Contact date as yours ...... hope to hear the "Great News" soon. Have a blessed OZ life.


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

Atis said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm glad to share with you that we got our grants today (my wife, my 3 kids and I)
> The exhausting waiting period is over,now the real work begins
> ...


Congratulations Atis, long wait indeed now you can breath


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Guys today my agent received our complete disclosure certificate on his auzi address. He told me that it is the last demand by my CO. Please pray for me that i will get my grant soon as i am JUNE applicant .


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Guys today my agent received our complete disclosure certificate on his auzi address. He told me that it is the last demand by my CO. Please pray for me that i will get my grant soon as i am JUNE applicant .


Fingers and toes crossed deepgill soon you will celebrating


----------



## Kusams (Apr 3, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Guys today my agent received our complete disclosure certificate on his auzi address. He told me that it is the last demand by my CO. Please pray for me that i will get my grant soon as i am JUNE applicant .


Get ready for celebrations!!


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Congrats guys for your grant and all the best for future.

@Deepgill ...... Man .. hats off to your patience. Here it's only 42 days for me and I am running out of patience.


----------



## Rani74 (Mar 18, 2014)

deepgill said:


> Guys today my agent received our complete disclosure certificate on his auzi address. He told me that it is the last demand by my CO. Please pray for me that i will get my grant soon as i am JUNE applicant .


You will for sure. Just get ready to throw us a party


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

Guys I would like to share my happiness with your all. I just received my grant today. Thanks to everyone here for sharing information here and the support. Hope everyone could get their grant as soon as possible.


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

ToShac said:


> Guys I would like to share my happiness with your all. I just received my grant today. Thanks to everyone here for sharing information here and the support. Hope everyone could get their grant as soon as possible.


Wow wow. I am feeling as if i got the grant. Congratulations Brother... While you have left us alone on this path...We wish you all the best...


----------



## ssAus (Oct 21, 2015)

Congrats ToShac, good luck to the rest of us.

Looks like it's getting closer for December CO Contact & info providers.


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

ToShac said:


> Guys I would like to share my happiness with your all. I just received my grant today. Thanks to everyone here for sharing information here and the support. Hope everyone could get their grant as soon as possible.



Hearty Congratulations!!! Wish you all the best for the way ahead! Your timeline is similar to atleast 10 other active members including me.. Hope we get a chance to share the good news soon.:fingerscrossed: Keep us in your prayers


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

ToShac said:


> Guys I would like to share my happiness with your all. I just received my grant today. Thanks to everyone here for sharing information here and the support. Hope everyone could get their grant as soon as possible.


Congratulations ToShac enjoy


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

ToShac said:


> Guys I would like to share my happiness with your all. I just received my grant today. Thanks to everyone here for sharing information here and the support. Hope everyone could get their grant as soon as possible.


Congratulations ToShac,


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Congratulations Toshac

One thing would like to enquire further is what is the estimated revert time by dibp if they ask for further evidence of employment 

My 28 days completed today and still no further communication from my case officer


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> Congratulations Toshac
> 
> One thing would like to enquire further is what is the estimated revert time by dibp if they ask for further evidence of employment
> 
> My 28 days completed today and still no further communication from my case officer


Most of us are wiating for more than 6 weeks. Currently it is 8 weeks.


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> Most of us are wiating for more than 6 weeks. Currently it is 8 weeks.


Thanks for quick turnaround
So the 6-8 weeks time span starts once we upload the documents


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

ToShac said:


> Guys I would like to share my happiness with your all. I just received my grant today. Thanks to everyone here for sharing information here and the support. Hope everyone could get their grant as soon as possible.


Wow!! ToShac mate congratulations. Really good news.


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> Thanks for quick turnaround
> So the 6-8 weeks time span starts once we upload the documents


Ideally.. From CO contact.


----------



## srf_2015 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi All
Pls add me to the list.
Last CO contact 08 Sept 2015
I had deffered the medicals due to pregnancy and I am the primary applicant.
We uploaded the newborns passport and birth certificate on 11Jan 2016. I am waiting for the CO to create HAP ID for the new born after which both I and the new born have to under go the medicals...i am waiting since 9 days just for the HAP ID.


----------



## srf_2015 (Jun 9, 2015)

Also below are my details
Visa type Subclass 190 NSW
EOI submitted: 10Feb2015
Invite received: 19 May2015
Approval recieved: 20 June 2015


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I really hope everyone receive the golden email as soon as possible. I really appreciate that we all here are supporting and motivating each one another in this process. My spouse and me came long way to get this stage which way too long to explain every detail. Till one point of time my spouse had a breakdown and she is like giving up. Then one day I stumble upon this forum and I followed for quite sometime before I joined as a member. Actively read the topics and some motivational words from you guys that gave me so hope. I will actively in this forum to help and guide to those in need.


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

same here friend.....the wait is killing us both....at times we get so negative....that....its hard to explain....praying to almighty for early grant... i had lodged on 24 Oct 15 and CO contact on 30 Nov and uploaded all docs on 17 Dec 15...awaiting since than...:juggle::juggle:


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

Start searching for jobs, go on a vacation, spend time with friends and family... don't just wait... I know it is tough as I waited and quickly realized I must divert my attention to some other activities and just forget about the grant... DIBP is really facing challenges in verifying so many details of hundreds and thousands of applicants... please be patient and most important STAY POSITIVE... It will come for sure... Enjoy the time that you have now before the real struggle begins... Enjoy the present and stay positive for your future... Cheers!


----------



## Rosslleee (Oct 10, 2015)

goodtimes said:


> Start searching for jobs, go on a vacation, spend time with friends and family... don't just wait... I know it is tough as I waited and quickly realized I must divert my attention to some other activities and just forget about the grant... DIBP is really facing challenges in verifying so many details of hundreds and thousands of applicants... please be patient and most important STAY POSITIVE... It will come for sure... Enjoy the time that you have now before the real struggle begins... Enjoy the present and stay positive for your future... Cheers!


Thanks for the tips and the encouragement.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

goodtimes said:


> Start searching for jobs, go on a vacation, spend time with friends and family... don't just wait... I know it is tough as I waited and quickly realized I must divert my attention to some other activities and just forget about the grant... DIBP is really facing challenges in verifying so many details of hundreds and thousands of applicants... please be patient and most important STAY POSITIVE... It will come for sure... Enjoy the time that you have now before the real struggle begins... Enjoy the present and stay positive for your future... Cheers!


That's really true as in order to give grant they will check lot many things before giving it. Yes I diverted my attention now and trying to help other guys in EOI threads, IELTS threads, etc. Lastly, Thank you for all your +ve words.... "Goodtimes"


----------



## sumeetp (Jan 8, 2016)

Hello All,

I am planning to apply for Australia Immigration and while doing initial analysis I found that my Roles and Responsibilities matches with ANZSCO Code : 263212 and when I did some research I found that this falls under subclass 190 and only 2 states i.e. ACT and SA sponsor for this. On further analysis I found that ACT allows if you have close relative or job offer and SA has special requirement of Proficient or Proficient Plus level of marks in IELTS or PTE. Please advise whether I should start with my application or what should I do?


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi guys , I'm going to lodge my 190 visa application under NSW state sponsorship .I have some queries help me to advice on this .
1] When mention the job responsibilities in visa application and it has to be same as what in experience certificate . Is it fine ? 
2]DIBP got any reasons or authority to reduce our points ? Ex job description 
3]what are all need to prepare the documents when lodging application? 
4] I'm applying for my family too , so plz help on those queries .
Thanks in advance .


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

ToShac said:


> Hi danielm, Welcome and good luck for your application, may i know which sponsored state you had apply. Appreciate if you can update your timeline. Depending from where you are, if you able to get pcc in advance that will be great and get your medical done for you, your spouse and kid. So you can upload that before allocatiof CO. On top of that while waiting for that you can upload IELTS/PTE, jobs evidences, passports, birth certs, marriage certs, form 80. If i miss anything hope someone can enlighten me.


Hi , I 'm from India and working in Singapore and lodging application from here.I got my spouse Pcc and is it possible to get Pcc and medical before case officer ask ? Thanks 


Pcc a


----------



## Yograj (Nov 8, 2015)

ToShac said:


> Guys I would like to share my happiness with your all. I just received my grant today. Thanks to everyone here for sharing information here and the support. Hope everyone could get their grant as soon as possible.


Congrats!!


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

danielm said:


> Hi , I 'm from India and working in Singapore and lodging application from here.I got my spouse Pcc and is it possible to get Pcc and medical before case officer ask ? Thanks
> 
> 
> Pcc a


If you are in Singapore you can get you medical done now but you need to get you hap id from the immi account. For pcc you need to wait for CO allocation and the CO will send you an email asking you to do pcc from Singapore Police Force. Dont try you luck to do you pcc now in Singapore as they will ask you the email from DIBP.


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks for your reply .


----------



## Sai_Lakshmi (Sep 6, 2015)

ToShac said:


> Guys I would like to share my happiness with your all. I just received my grant today. Thanks to everyone here for sharing information here and the support. Hope everyone could get their grant as soon as possible.


Hi ToShac,

Congrats mate. One quick question. After CO allocation at any point of time he/she contacted you for any documents. Is that Form 80 is mandatory ? I uploaded all the document expect Form 80. Till now CO never contacted me for any clarification.

__________________
ANZSCO code = 261313
Subclass 190 QLD
EOI submitted = 01 Nov 2015
Invitation = 09 Nov 2015
Visa Lodged = 10 Nov 2015
CO Allocated = 28 Nov 2015
Documents = All the document uploaded( Not included Form 80 ) 
Visa grant = ?????


----------



## Rosslleee (Oct 10, 2015)

Dear Friends,

I kept hearing the words "golden email" and I was literally thinking that either the Grant letter or the fonts would be in Golden color. But dear friends, the Grant Letter is in simple Black & White but the happiness it brings is amazing. 

Just received my Grant Mail (Application Lodged: 6th Oct 2015, CO Contact: 12th Nov 2015, Grant: 21st Nov 2016).

God Bless you with your Grant.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Rosslleee said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I kept hearing the words "golden email" and I was literally thinking that either the Grant letter or the fonts would be in Golden color. But dear friends, the Grant Letter is in simple Black & White but the happiness it brings is amazing.
> 
> ...


Hey Rosslleee.. Congratulations.. Mate. Finally you won the race dear. Really happy! Enjoy your day with your family.


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

Rosslleee said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I kept hearing the words "golden email" and I was literally thinking that either the Grant letter or the fonts would be in Golden color. But dear friends, the Grant Letter is in simple Black & White but the happiness it brings is amazing.
> 
> ...


Congratulations. Again.. Once more down from our list.


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

Rosslleee said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I kept hearing the words "golden email" and I was literally thinking that either the Grant letter or the fonts would be in Golden color. But dear friends, the Grant Letter is in simple Black & White but the happiness it brings is amazing.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

Rosslleee said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I kept hearing the words "golden email" and I was literally thinking that either the Grant letter or the fonts would be in Golden color. But dear friends, the Grant Letter is in simple Black & White but the happiness it brings is amazing.
> 
> ...


Gongratz and yes it is a golden email hahahaha which brings you to golden opportunities. Welcome onboard


----------



## Yograj (Nov 8, 2015)

Rosslleee said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I kept hearing the words "golden email" and I was literally thinking that either the Grant letter or the fonts would be in Golden color. But dear friends, the Grant Letter is in simple Black & White but the happiness it brings is amazing.
> 
> ...


Congrats!!


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Sai_Lakshmi said:


> Hi ToShac,
> 
> Congrats mate. One quick question. After CO allocation at any point of time he/she contacted you for any documents. Is that Form 80 is mandatory ? I uploaded all the document expect Form 80. Till now CO never contacted me for any clarification.
> 
> ...



I would recommend you to upload Form 80 to avoid unnecessary delay for your grant.


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

Sai_Lakshmi said:


> Hi ToShac,
> 
> Congrats mate. One quick question. After CO allocation at any point of time he/she contacted you for any documents. Is that Form 80 is mandatory ? I uploaded all the document expect Form 80. Till now CO never contacted me for any clarification.
> 
> ...


Hi sai_lakshmi

The CO request me to upload the Form 80 when the CO contacted me. How about you? Didnt the CO requested from you?


----------



## acars (Oct 23, 2015)

ToShac said:


> Hi sai_lakshmi
> 
> The CO request me to upload the Form 80 when the CO contacted me. How about you? Didnt the CO requested from you?


Typically, Adelaide COs always request for Form 80, upfront, when case gets allocated


----------



## skamath (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi Friends :wave:

Joining late in the thread. Please add me to the tracking list as well.
Have applied for 189 Visa and awaiting grant. ray2:

CO (GSM Adelaide) Contacted for Medicals, PCC : 2nd Dec, 2015.
All Documents Uploaded : 9th Dec, 2015.

Wishing everyone patience in their wait ! :thumb:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

skamath said:


> Hi Friends :wave: Joining late in the thread. Please add me to the tracking list as well. Have applied for 189 Visa and awaiting grant. ray2: CO (GSM Adelaide) Contacted for Medicals, PCC : 2nd Dec, 2015. All Documents Uploaded : 9th Dec, 2015. Wishing everyone patience in their wait ! :thumb:



Well, you are getting close 1-3 weeks  good luck


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

My agent sent our auzi pcc to DIBP yesterday and he told me that was last requirement. Andreyx any idea when i can expect my grant.


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

Rosslleee said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I kept hearing the words "golden email" and I was literally thinking that either the Grant letter or the fonts would be in Golden color. But dear friends, the Grant Letter is in simple Black & White but the happiness it brings is amazing.
> 
> ...


A Heartly Congrats to You......You seems to be toooooo much happy and written grant date as 21 Nov 2016.....hahahahahaha......i also want to be this happy sooooooooonnnn....


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

deepgill said:


> My agent sent our auzi pcc to DIBP yesterday and he told me that was last requirement. Andreyx any idea when i can expect my grant.


Deep

As per the current timelines and estimation, I feel minimum 1 month

Because, CO told if I submit Baby passport, Birth certificate everything is fine by DEC 26th and will be finalized soon and waiting to hear something good from CO till now. Wish you good luck


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

The Information as copied from Facebook ....

AUSTRALIA SUMMARY OF INVITATIONS ISSUED BY ALL STATES UNDER SKILLED NOMINATION MIGRATION CATEGORIES SUBCLASS VISAS 132 188 190 AND 489 FROM JULY TO DECEMBER 2015
State Invitation Summary 2015-2016
Below are the number of invitation issued in differ state sponsor subclasses during 2015-2016 season. Please note that the total published here has some discrepancies with this list, may be due to some withdrawal of invitation by DIBP or some mathematical issue while publishing in DIBP website.
State Visa Subclass Total JUL/15 AUG/15 SEP/15 OCT/15 NOV/15 DEC/15
ACT Skilled – Nominated (subclass 190) visa 193 27 45 30 31 33 27
ACT Skilled – Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
ACT Business Innovation and Investment (subclass 188) visa 2 0 0 0 0 1 1
ACT Business Talent (Permanent) (subclass 132) visa 1 0 0 0 0 0 1
NSW Skilled – Nominated (subclass 190) visa 823 75 33 40 185 284 206
NSW Skilled – Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa 851 112 113 57 89 199 281
NSW Business Innovation and Investment (subclass 188) visa 110 8 15 24 27 24 12
NSW Business Talent (Permanent) (subclass 132) visa 10 2 3 1 0 2 2
NT Skilled – Nominated (subclass 190) visa 64 12 20 8 9 5 10
NT Skilled – Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa 115 20 24 17 17 13 24
NT Business Innovation and Investment (subclass 188) visa 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
NT Business Talent (Permanent) (subclass 132) visa 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
QLD Skilled – Nominated (subclass 190) visa 193 30 35 35 44 34 15
QLD Skilled – Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa 98 18 23 22 20 11 4
QLD Business Innovation and Investment (subclass 188) visa 69 12 7 16 8 14 12
QLD Business Talent (Permanent) (subclass 132) visa 7 0 2 0 1 1 3
SA Skilled – Nominated (subclass 190) visa 1397 225 392 301 224 168 87[/COLOR]
SA Skilled – Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa 299 32 62 75 75 32 23
SA Business Innovation and Investment (subclass 188) visa 40 7 10 3 2 8 10
SA Business Talent (Permanent) (subclass 132) visa 63 11 5 9 7 14 17
TAS Skilled – Nominated (subclass 190) visa 104 13 14 15 19 11 32
TAS Skilled – Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa 30 1 7 6 3 3 10
TAS Business Innovation and Investment (subclass 188) visa 3 1 0 1 1 0 0
TAS Business Talent (Permanent) (subclass 132) visa 3 0 1 1 1 0 0
VIC Skilled – Nominated (subclass 190) visa 975 175 153 147 174 180 146
VIC Skilled – Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa 2 0 0 0 0 2 0
VIC Business Innovation and Investment (subclass 188) visa 787 145 114 150 123 126 129
VIC Business Talent (Permanent) (subclass 132) visa 19 5 3 0 3 2 6
WA Skilled – Nominated (subclass 190) visa 179 12 26 21 45 36 39
WA Skilled – Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa 8 0 3 1 2 1 1
WA Business Innovation and Investment (subclass 188) visa 51 11 8 7 13 11 1
WA Business Talent (Permanent) (subclass 132) visa 36 9 7 8 5 2 5

It seems South Australia has isued the most number of invitations in 190 class....


----------



## ramio (Jan 6, 2016)

Shouldn't an onshore application be processed quicker than an offshore one? I got contacted by my case officer on the 10th of November, 2015 (I lodged on 24 October, 2015) asking for form 1221, CV and statutory declaration form, and haven't heard back since. So eager to get my grant already.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ramio said:


> Shouldn't an onshore application be processed quicker than an offshore one? I got contacted by my case officer on the 10th of November, 2015 (I lodged on 24 October, 2015) asking for form 1221, CV and statutory declaration form, and haven't heard back since. So eager to get my grant already.


 Usually its the case, but, i saw some on shore waiting quite a while... Good luck!


----------



## ramio (Jan 6, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Usually its the case, but, i saw some on shore waiting quite a while... Good luck!


Thanks man. It's frustrating as I have uploaded all the required documents and my case is pretty clear. I'm also on a research (subclass 574) visa, which should also make it relatively simple. Strange system


----------



## Sai_Lakshmi (Sep 6, 2015)

ToShac said:


> Hi sai_lakshmi
> 
> The CO request me to upload the Form 80 when the CO contacted me. How about you? Didnt the CO requested from you?


Hi ToShac, Till now CO never contacted me for any documents. I'm currently living in Brisbane and I uploaded all the document upfront( expect Form 80 ). When I called DIBP they gives standard reply that CO is currently assessing you case in case of any document required he/she will contact you, as of now all the are uploaded.

__________________
ANZSCO code = 261313
Subclass 190 QLD
EOI submitted = 01 Nov 2015
Invitation = 09 Nov 2015
Visa Lodged = 10 Nov 2015
CO Allocated = 28 Nov 2015
Documents = All the document uploaded( Not included Form 80 ) 
Visa grant = ?????


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

ramio said:


> Shouldn't an onshore application be processed quicker than an offshore one? I got contacted by my case officer on the 10th of November, 2015 (I lodged on 24 October, 2015) asking for form 1221, CV and statutory declaration form, and haven't heard back since. So eager to get my grant already.


May be DIBP thinks that we are already in the country and also with bridging VISA so they might feel that we can wait.

They are issuing VISA to offshore applicants quick so that they can pack their bags and land in Australia ASAP 


Anyways, as per my observation in couple of months being in this forum "I do not see any priority for Onshore applicants over Offshore"


----------



## ramio (Jan 6, 2016)

Good luck. Don't know why onshore applications are taking this long!!


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

ramio said:


> Good luck. Don't know why onshore applications are taking this long!!


It is not due to onshore or offshore. I understand DIBP will assessed every applications based on the evidence provided if it is satisfactory and also the SOL or CSOL for occupations.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello Sai Lakshmi,
I will suggest you to load form 80 in advance to avoid any further delay. If CO ask for it then it will take another couple of days to come back your application again and give the grants. 

However, if you are good to hold your patience then wait for CO next communication or Grant 

Best of luck, wish you will see the golden letter soon


Sai_Lakshmi said:


> Hi ToShac, Till now CO never contacted me for any documents. I'm currently living in Brisbane and I 75 175 153 147 174 180 146uploaded all the document upfront( expect Form 80 ). When I called DIBP they gives standard reply that CO is currently assessing you case in case of any document required he/she will contact you, as of now all the are uploaded.
> 
> __________________
> ANZSCO code = 261313
> ...


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

I am subscribing to this list also as I have been allocated a CO from GSM Adelaide team.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dedm said:


> I am subscribing to this list also as I have been allocated a CO from GSM Adelaide team.


When?


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> When?


Read my signature.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dedm said:


> Read my signature.


Mobile version of the forum has no signature mate


----------



## thala1984 (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi All,
Please include me in this list.

Lodge Visa - 10th Dec
CO Contact - 13th Jan
Additional Docs requested (PCC) & submitted on - 14th Jan
Waiting for Grant - XXXX


----------



## ani01 (Nov 21, 2014)

thala1984 said:


> Hi All,
> Please include me in this list.
> 
> Lodge Visa - 10th Dec
> ...


Hi,
We are in same boat. Not sure whats happening next.
Waiting is hard. Not sure on what priority are the applications being processed.

One of my friend lodged his 189 visa on 10th Jan and got his grant on 19th Jan.

__________________
190
ANZSCO: 262112
ACS +ve: 19th May 2014
PTE: 79 Overall - 16th Oct 2015
190 EOI: 60 Points Lodged - 18th Nov 2015
State Invite - 27th Nov 2015
EOI Points - (60+5) : 65
EOI Invite: 27th Nov 2015
VISA Lodged - 13th Dec 2015
PCC Uploaded - 8th Jan 2016 (All docs except medicals)
CO Request for Medicals - 12th Jan 2016
Medicals Uploaded - 13th Jan 2016
Grant - ??


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

Dear colleagues,
Good day
Yesterday, I have received an email from: *[email protected]*
They are requesting some information which I already submitted in my application and form 1221, which is:
*Please provide the below information for the travel document Number xxxxxxxxxx:
• Country of Issue, Date of Issue, Date of Expiry, Issuing Authority, Given name, Family name
Training, Conferences and Seminars:
• Please provide the list of all Training, Conferences and Seminars (with dates) attended in the last 2 years.
Academic or research Papers
• List all titles of any academic or research papers you have had published.*

My questions are:

1 – Is this contact means any progress in my application process
2 – Is this different from CO whom allocated more than three weeks before without any communication or requirement since that time (only received an email stating that a CO has been allocated to my application)
3- Should I upload all required information in a single PDF or make them in separate 3 pdf files, as they are mentioning in the mail “Please attach any documents as a single PDF format. Please email the documents as scanned attachments to [email protected]”
4- My visa application status is still (Application received) and not changed after this email, and there is no option to complete required documents, so now should I only reply to this email without uploading any documents to my immiaccount 

Thanking you in advance

Invited 23rd November, 2015
Visa application lodged 25th November, 2015
All documents including (Form 80, form 1221, PCCs me and spouse, Medicals of all family) front loaded 29th November, 2015
CO GSM Adelaide allocated 7th January, 2016 
Email from Skilled.support requiring additional information 22nd January, 2016


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

ali_a_bayoumi said:


> Dear colleagues,
> Good day
> Yesterday, I have received an email from: *[email protected]*
> They are requesting some information which I already submitted in my application and form 1221, which is:
> ...


The same thing happened with me when I got an email from [email protected] when they advised about adverse information received regarding my adult dependent which doesn't make him qualify under my application. I have since withdrawn his application by uploading the withdrawal form and also e-mailing to them. However, I am unsure if this will suffice?


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

ali_a_bayoumi said:


> Dear colleagues,
> Good day
> Yesterday, I have received an email from: *[email protected]*
> They are requesting some information which I already submitted in my application and form 1221, which is:
> ...


hi bayoumi,

Did you click on "information provided" after you upload your requested documents on the 1st contact with the CO. Did you upload on your immi account? i understand you received emails for mode of communication same as me and others.


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

QUOTE=ToShac;9241042]

Did you click on "information provided" after you upload your requested documents on the 1st contact with the CO. Did you upload on your immi account? i understand you received emails for mode of communication same as me and others.[/QUOTE]
That is what I am asking
I don't have information provided button 
I don't have first contact 
It was only CO allocation email and she didn't request any documents 
And this second contact is not from the same CO and still no information provided button on my immiaccount


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

ali_a_bayoumi said:


> QUOTE=ToShac;9241042]
> 
> Did you click on "information provided" after you upload your requested documents on the 1st contact with the CO. Did you upload on your immi account? i understand you received emails for mode of communication same as me and others.


That is what I am asking
I don't have information provided button 
I don't have first contact 
It was only CO allocation email and she didn't request any documents 
And this second contact is not from the same CO and still no information provided button on my immiaccount


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ali_a_bayoumi said:


> That is what I am asking I don't have information provided button I don't have first contact It was only CO allocation email and she didn't request any documents And this second contact is not from the same CO and still no information provided button on my immiaccount


Then do as requested. Provide details, upload docs and email them.

COs do change often.


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

ali_a_bayoumi said:


> That is what I am asking
> I don't have information provided button
> I don't have first contact
> It was only CO allocation email and she didn't request any documents
> And this second contact is not from the same CO and still no information provided button on my immiaccount


Surprising. Then you should just send the required docs to your CO. normally when the CO contactes the applicant means the application is on the process.


----------



## shashiamar (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi danielm,

I am from Singapore as you do. Don't wait for the CO to ask for PCC. You can actually attach the Acknowledgement letter for Visa applied along with NRIC, COC form ( downloadable from SPF webiste ) and can submit the form in Police cantonment complex - office level 2 which is just outside the Outram park MRT.You will get it in 2 week time max.

For Indian PCC get your original passport, Acknowledgement letter, 1 photo, NRIC copy submit the PCC application in BLS - level 2 in Verge Mall - Little India ( Fees $ 38 ).

Medical - Once you submit your application pay the VISA fees you should be able to generate your HAP ID. Fix an appointment with SATA in Bedok or Ang Mo Kio branch and get it done it much cheaper by $ 70 /pax compared with the one in Raffles place.

Do drop me a message in inbox for any further clarification. All the best.


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi, thanks for your reply .I have a doubts did the Singapore police office will get the application without case officer request ?There was many people mentioned in the thread without case officer can't get the pcc.And also what is ur status now ??


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

danielm said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply .I have a doubts did the Singapore police office will get the application without case officer request ?There was many people mentioned in the thread without case officer can't get the pcc.And also what is ur status now ??


Extract from SPF website
Documents Required

Each application will be processed only upon receipt of all required documents; failure to comply with the submission of required documents within 10 days on receipt of application will result in delays in processing or applications to be rejected. The required documents are:
a.Application form (and appeal form if applicable)
b.A photo copy of applicant's valid passport (biometric page only)
(Note: walk-in applicants are to bring the original documents for verification)
c.2 recent passport-sized photographs that are 3.5 cm by 4.5cm, borderless with a white background;
d.Photocopy of document from relevant consulate/immigration or government authority/educational institution to establish that the certificate is required by such authority. All documents are to be translated to English if written in other languages;
e.Fingerprint Impressions i.Walk-in applicants' fingerprint impressions will be taken at the COC;
ii.Applicants by post shall submit a set of their 10 fingerprint impressions* taken by a qualified fingerprint officer from a police establishment or an authorised office at their country of residence. 
* A set of 10 fingerprint impressions refers to impressions of right and left thumbs, and 4 fingers of the right and left hands.


----------



## vzdike (Nov 7, 2015)

Please add me to the list.
Lodge 28 November 2015
CO 21 December 2015


----------



## srf_2015 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi All..Could someone share PTE materials with me. My brother is planning to prepare for PTE academics...


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

srf_2015 said:


> Hi All..Could someone share PTE materials with me. My brother is planning to prepare for PTE academics...


PTE is quite simple to master. Do a practice test, once you've done them you will get a report identifying your score and weaknesses. You should then look at the score guide for PTE and work on the exercises which provide the highest marks for those areas.

That's how I went about it and I cleared it in my first attempt. However, if English is not your first language, you may need a bit of practice.


----------



## shashiamar (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi,

I got my papers for Sg COC & Indian PCC for me and my wife with the said documents only. I applied for both on the very next day of my Visa lodging. I got this idea of submitting the acknowledgement letter from the suggestion made in this forum, it worked very well for me in both the places. 

I strongly recommend to do this, as I dont want you to make the same mistake as i did. Upload everything before CO allocation and request. If you miss, you may want to wait for 3 months appx.

I got my invite on 23rd Nov; Visa Lodge 23rd Nov; CO contact 30 Nov ; Sub all docs on 23 Dec and currently waiting for the good news. Rgds


----------



## shashiamar (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi ToShac,

Not sure on the requirements published. But this idea of Acknowledgement letter was given by seniors in the forum and absolutely it went flawless in my case.

When there is a way to reduce the processing time, why not to give a try. Afterall a walkin in to door step office in Outram Park MRT.

By the way, congrats for your Visa Grant and best wishes for your bright future in Az.


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

shashiamar said:


> Hi ToShac,
> 
> Not sure on the requirements published. But this idea of Acknowledgement letter was given by seniors in the forum and absolutely it went flawless in my case.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the well wishes. Yup no matter when and how, it is the SPF COC requirement to produce Acknowledgement letter from DIBP. Even DIBP knows the SPF requirements. You will receive the acknowledgement letter from DIBP. You can give a try on that though.
My experienced when applying the PCC at SPF, I witness a guy also doing his Australian Visa, trying is luck applying the PCC but his application was rejected on the spot by the officer in charge. 

Good luck on your visa.


----------



## msr83 (Jun 5, 2015)

danielm said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply .I have a doubts did the Singapore police office will get the application without case officer request ?There was many people mentioned in the thread without case officer can't get the pcc.And also what is ur status now ??


Hi Daniel,
Submit your application as proof. they will accept it.


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hey guys! Anyone got luck today?


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

happie2012 said:


> Hey guys! Anyone got luck today?


it seems they are off today, at least till now


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

tomo is a holiday again.. so lets see on Wednesday..
waiting seems painful.. but cant help..


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

I cannot see even one grant today


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi All

I think we wont see any Grants Today or Tomorrow as all the staff encouraged by Govt. to take longer leave as tomorrow is Australia Day

Australia Day 2016: Company gives staff Monday off for four day weekend

From Wednesday, (ie 27th Jan 2016) we can expect some grants


----------



## Jaideepchanda1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Sharing my details in the list,

ktoda 5-May
tt2 21-Aug
deepgill 25-Aug
atrain. 26-Aug 261313
ash36 26-Oct
ravian720 28-Oct
ravirami 11-Nov
Atis 12-Nov
rosslleee 12-Nov
vinvid 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1 13-Nov
3sh 13-Nov
gaus 13-Nov
rabbahs 16-Nov
Rani74 17-Nov
faizan93 18-Nov 7thJan.
andrey 18-Nov
saadloe 27-Nov
yasmeenaaa 25-Nov
bnkamal 30-Nov
indergreat 30-Nov
wolfskin 4-Dec
sandipgp 7-Dec
happie2012 - 10 Dec
prasannakp84 14-Dec
rameezsh1 16-Dec
shashiamar 21 Dec
gd2015 22-Dec
a73210 17-Nov
Rabbahs 03 DEC
Jaideepchanda1 18th Dec


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

me too have CO from GSM Adelaide..

Visa Lodge - December 2 
CO contact- December 15th


----------



## Kamlesh1977 (Feb 6, 2015)

*Addition to this list*

I am also in same list
Kamlesh 22 Sep



sandipgp said:


> This is latest list of people who are waiting for grant from GSM Adelaide. Lets track their progress here.
> 
> ktoda	5-May
> deepgill	25-Aug
> ...


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

Add me please


----------



## Sparrow2015 (Oct 27, 2015)

Guys please add me as well -
Visa applied - 18th Nov


----------



## Romrio (Sep 7, 2014)

Is there any way of finding out which GSM team your application went to before the CO contacts you?


----------



## a73210 (Nov 26, 2013)

Any grants today?


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

a73210 said:


> Any grants today?


No grants and no hope..

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> No grants and no hope..
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


are thy taking the whole week off or what?


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

shrif said:


> are thy taking the whole week off or what?


We just dont know what thy are doing.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## a73210 (Nov 26, 2013)

Thats so sad......:confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Romrio said:


> Is there any way of finding out which GSM team your application went to before the CO contacts you?



No.

BTW what would you do even if you come to know that


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

No grants?!  Not even one??   :violin:


----------



## Romrio (Sep 7, 2014)

cozmopravesh said:


> No.
> 
> BTW what would you do even if you come to know that


Well at least you can get to know if your grant will come earlier or not!


----------



## adel-sh (Jan 19, 2016)

Just waiting


----------



## Amlan (Dec 3, 2015)

Please add me to the list.

189 Visa lodged 20 Dec, ANZCO 261313, 70 points. No CO contact yet.


----------



## srf_2015 (Jun 9, 2015)

I had defered my medicals due to pregnancy. On 11 Jan we uploaded the newborns passport copy n the birth certificate..but till now no response from the case officer...why are they taking so long to just add the new born to the application n create the HAP ID for the medicals...i am waiting since 16 days


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Romrio said:


> Is there any way of finding out which GSM team your application went to before the CO contacts you?


It should be in your CO signature in any of the correspondence.


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

harryb729 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have also add myself in the list....my timeline is as follows..
> 
> ...


Hi harry;
Please update your visa status ?


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

NONPRI said:


> Hi harry;
> Please update your visa status ?


No News Today even....Another Disappointment day today....


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

hope tomorrow will be more better


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

harryb729 said:


> No News Today even....Another Disappointment day today....


Hope for better :fingerscrossed:

How many members in this forum are for maintenance planner(312911)?

Request all to update their visa status..


----------



## naveedahmed1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

I would like to know

1) How many days one should wait to call DIBP to check the status
2) Where can I see the number to call to DIBP? any link? correspondence documents? or what?


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

srf_2015 said:


> I had defered my medicals due to pregnancy. On 11 Jan we uploaded the newborns passport copy n the birth certificate..but till now no response from the case officer...why are they taking so long to just add the new born to the application n create the HAP ID for the medicals...i am waiting since 16 days


Hi srf.. I have been waiting for an year from the date of visa lodge if you think 16 days is so long  

I am also in same situation as yours after uploading Baby Birth Certificate, Passport and afterwards you have to complete Baby medicals which you will get from CO after 1 month time by following the current trend of CO allocations


----------



## usufspirit (May 19, 2015)

alhmdullah for him, only, we shall thank 

i got my visa today 

as part of my loyality to your great help, and this forum of supporting me 

i thank everyone here, and i would like to make a not 

just add any paper that will prove your case, just anything. 

i did that and i got the visa one day later 

Gsm Adelaide They are not busy, they are waiting for you to add evidence 

thank you all 

1 Egyptian is in today 

All the love from the freaking great Egyptian Pharaohs 

have a good day everyone

Structural Engineer 2012
Ain shams University
3 yrs experience 
189 visa 65 points
Ielts 7.0 28 March 2015 
Skill Assessment 2 Sept 2015 
Invitation 06 Nov 2015
Lodged 08 Nov 2015
contacted 28 Nov 2015 
Granted 27 Jan 2016 

love you all, my indian bros, and everyone here 
Adious
Meet you all there amicos i amicas 
Hasta luego


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello friends
Any grants today

My co didn't contact since 40 days and the allocation time 30 days 
Why so late to make decisions on grant
Co sent an email on 21 dec asking about further evidence of employment and have uploaded the documents on 30 dec but so far no contact from co

Also checked with my manager about some verification call or email but no verification till now

What can be done


----------



## Jaideepchanda1 (Aug 11, 2015)

usufspirit said:


> alhmdullah for him, only, we shall thank
> 
> i got my visa today
> 
> ...


Congratulations usufspirit, but what do you mean by "update any document that will prove your case" what in case all the documents are already updated


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

usufspirit said:


> alhmdullah for him, only, we shall thank
> 
> i got my visa today
> 
> ...


Congratulations usufspirit


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

usufspirit said:


> alhmdullah for him, only, we shall thank
> 
> i got my visa today
> 
> ...


Congratulations and wish you good luck in AUZ land


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

usufspirit said:


> alhmdullah for him, only, we shall thank
> 
> i got my visa today
> 
> ...


Syukur alhamdulillah and congratz to you. All the best to you moving to down under


----------



## udeshi3002 (Nov 20, 2015)

Mine is doing by an agent. But I hv credentials of skill select to see the status. It was lodged yesterday and now in "lodged" status.

1. How many statuses are there to complete??

2. What is the normal procedure?


----------



## Yograj (Nov 8, 2015)

usufspirit said:


> alhmdullah for him, only, we shall thank
> 
> i got my visa today
> 
> ...



Congrats bro and wish you all the best for your Future!!


----------



## srf_2015 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi Ktoda,
I lodged my visa application on 20 June 2015. The last CO contact was on 8 Sept 2015 when they mentioned to provide the babys passport n birth certificate. 
We provided the same on 11 Jan but no news since then....whats your story...when did u upload the newborns details?


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi srf

I lodged my visa on Mar 2015 and the CO contacted on May 2015 and kept on hold until Nov 2015 where I uploaded baby passport, birth certificate and completed baby medicals on DEC 2015 itself. Last Contact from CO on Dec 2015 and no updates till then.. share your timelines as well


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

usufspirit said:


> alhmdullah for him, only, we shall thank
> 
> i got my visa today
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

udeshi3002 said:


> Mine is doing by an agent. But I hv credentials of skill select to see the status. It was lodged yesterday and now in "lodged" status.
> 
> 1. How many statuses are there to complete??
> 
> 2. What is the normal procedure?


Congratz you are at the next level. Either awaiting CO contact or direct visa or you can contact your agent if there any docs to produce.


----------



## srf_2015 (Jun 9, 2015)

Ktoda said:


> Hi srf
> 
> I lodged my visa on Mar 2015 and the CO contacted on May 2015 and kept on hold until Nov 2015 where I uploaded baby passport, birth certificate and completed baby medicals on DEC 2015 itself. Last Contact from CO on Dec 2015 and no updates till then.. share your timelines as well



Hi...Lodged the EOI ion 10 Feb 2015 as ICT Business/System Analyst.
Was invited for NSW state sponsor ship and w statesponsorship was approved on 20 June..Visa lodged in July 2015. CO contacted in August. Informed CO that i was pregnant and hence defered my medicals..Delivered in Dec 2015 and new borns documents uploaded on 11 Jan 2016...and waiting for HAP ID for new born to undergo medicals. This is my story till now.


----------



## Sparrow2015 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hoping for a grant today. Fingers crossed Bless us God with the golden email today


----------



## srf_2015 (Jun 9, 2015)

Has anyone recieved grants today?


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

Any Grants Today?


----------



## vsml (Jan 28, 2016)

Guys,
Can you reply? For all of you who are waiting for final grant (assuming no more documents left to submit), may I know what is the current status displaying for you guys in your IMMI account against your lodged application? For me its showing "Assessment in progress". Is it same for everyone?


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Yes Buddy

Its the same for me "Assessment in Progress" 
Status will be changed to "Finalized" when you get the grant letter in your Inbox


----------



## vsml (Jan 28, 2016)

Ktoda said:


> Yes Buddy
> 
> Its the same for me "Assessment in Progress"
> Status will be changed to "Finalized" when you get the grant letter in your Inbox


Thanks so much mate.


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Subscribing


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi guyssss I am traveling abroad that's why I am not active these days

Any news? At which date they are now ?


----------



## dreamlife (Nov 5, 2015)

For me application status is "Application Received" from 7th Nov 15 (from the time I submitted). 
am I done something wrong?


----------



## Kusams (Apr 3, 2015)

Guys,
Any golden mails today?
its already 2:30 PM AEST..left with only 2 hours...hope will get some grants


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

dreamlife said:


> For me application status is "Application Received" from 7th Nov 15 (from the time I submitted).
> am I done something wrong?


Have you click on the "information provided" after you upload the requested docs from your CO?


----------



## sifat.civil (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi guys.. no grants today??

Its more than 60 days now after CO allocation and 30 days after I completed all my requests.

I only have one tension about my employment verification, I have a little doubt with my HR manager.. cause I submitted experience letter signed by my supervisor and call was made to HR head.

My question is, if HR head replied with adverse information, does DIBP contact with applicant?? Does this 30+ days time period with no correspondence after employment verification concludes they are satisfied with the verification??

Please give me your opinion.. Thanks


----------



## dreamlife (Nov 5, 2015)

ToShac said:


> Have you click on the "information provided" after you upload the requested docs from your CO?


Actually CO didn't request any additional document. We uploaded all the documents which we think are required like medical, PCC, form 80, form 1221, experience certificates, passport, etc.


----------



## snimbalkar (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi Mate,

I checked with the references that I gave for my previous employment, but they did not get any call. I don't think that the CO would call and speak for the job references. I may be wrong. In my case, I got a call from the Aus High Commission to check on my previous employment. I am waiting since 21st Dec (when CO requested a 2nd time for docs) for decision on the application.


----------



## Sai_Lakshmi (Sep 6, 2015)

dreamlife said:


> For me application status is "Application Received" from 7th Nov 15 (from the time I submitted).
> am I done something wrong?


Hi Mate,

Me too with the same status from 10th November. You did PCC,Medical and uploaded all the document upfront ?. I did all before CO allocation. I called them several time and they say application is in process. Hope direct grant will be in another couple of weeks .

Regards,
Sai


----------



## srf_2015 (Jun 9, 2015)

Why are they taking so long....i am waiting for my baby be added to my application n for the HAP ID for medicals...its been 18 days....y do they take so long...i keep on checking my email every 5 min.....hmmm..


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Rani74 said:


> I too am adding myself here as I too belong to the same boat


I feel BOAT is not sufficient for us to carry so many ppl.. May be we need a Big SHIP to carry 
Am I right folks ??


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Ktoda said:


> I feel BOAT is not sufficient for us to carry so many ppl.. May be we need a Big SHIP to carry
> Am I right folks ??


Hahaha you are absolutely right Ktoda, but how long we will have to wait for this SHIP.....


----------



## gmt300 (Nov 20, 2015)

hi tt2, did you try to contact the DIPB office. It appears from your signature that you have applied in August. I applied in Sept. But understand from my agent that lot of grants are pending for sept still due to overload. did you try to contact DIPB, if yes what was the feedback.

gmt300


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

I have heard that dibp has it's own quota to grant subclass 190 visa for the year 
Is that a case that the quota had reached its cap value hence no further grants


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi guys,

Just completed my visa 190 information request. 
Now waiting for the grant


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> I have heard that dibp has it's own quota to grant subclass 190 visa for the year Is that a case that the quota had reached its cap value hence no further grants


I guess there is a quota for sc190 but iis related to states, each allows certain number of applicants.. They control it via nominations. 

However, sc189 is subject to some quota of visa grants, last year there were few applicants who had to wait till July to receive a grant.


----------



## gmt300 (Nov 20, 2015)

there is a quota depending on availability of occupations. however if you have been already issued an invitation then the quota does not affect you.


----------



## badinfluence (Jan 27, 2016)

Adding myself also..I found this very amazing..all the best to everyone. Visa applied Nov'15, Medicals done fr all Jan'16, further tests required.info updated. Crossing my fingers


----------



## OZxperts (Jan 25, 2016)

under which ANZSCO you applied under 489.
Thanks!


----------



## tanujkaushal (Dec 11, 2015)

What about the probability of EOI being accepted for ANZSCO 263212 for SA, any chances here under Subclass 190??


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

gmt300 said:


> hi tt2, did you try to contact the DIPB office. It appears from your signature that you have applied in August. I applied in Sept. But understand from my agent that lot of grants are pending for sept still due to overload. did you try to contact DIPB, if yes what was the feedback.
> 
> gmt300


I have contacted them several times, and was told to be patient.......the struggle is real.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

where are the old people , ktoda, ravian,ash....
did u get your grants and left me here


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

yasmeenaaa said:


> where are the old people , ktoda, ravian,ash....
> did u get your grants and left me here


Hello Yasmeena

I didn't go anywhere. I am here with you and other folks who are waiting for grants. I literally stopped hanging around in this for long hours instead trying to concentrate on other works  As I told if grant comes, it will be there in my Inbox. So trying to be patient


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

Ktoda said:


> Hello Yasmeena
> 
> I didn't go anywhere. I am here with you and other folks who are waiting for grants. I literally stopped hanging around in this for long hours instead trying to concentrate on other works  As I told if grant comes, it will be there in my Inbox. So trying to be patient


 ohhhh 
i travelled for 2 weeks and returned and nothing changed

do u know where are they now , what is the latest date of co contact they returned to them now


----------



## vzdike (Nov 7, 2015)

Well the so called "holiday" month is over in Australia, what are the changes of grants?


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi everyone

Got the golden email today 😃😃😃😃😃


----------



## Amlan (Dec 3, 2015)

rish_1986 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Got the golden email today 😃😃😃😃😃


At last someone got it! Congratulations!!  

Did you claim points for work experience?

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

vzdike said:


> Well the so called "holiday" month is over in Australia, what are the changes of grants?


Congratulations!!! All the best!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

rish_1986 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Got the golden email today 😃😃😃😃😃


Congratulations!!! All the best!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

rish_1986 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Got the golden email today 😃😃😃😃😃


Congratulations.


----------



## srf_2015 (Jun 9, 2015)

Congrats...All the best for your future...


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

rish_1986 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Got the golden email today 😃😃😃😃😃


Hi Rish

Congratulations in getting your wings. All the best


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Congratulations .


----------



## Sparrow2015 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hyd one quick question, when we say 90 days wait- does it include the non business days, as I applied on 18th of Nov and it has been 73 days, however if I exclude the non business days, then it's just 43 days.
I believe we all agree that the this last stage of waiting makes the applicant impatient and restless.
Moreover, I think it's time to gather myself all again and be strong during this period of wait.
Hoping for the golden email.
Cheers.


----------



## badinfluence (Jan 27, 2016)

I have been assigned CO in Nov'15, details are below.. any one else with the same CO.what's the feedback?
I applied for VISA on 15th Oct'15, 
Subclass 190 ANZSCO code- 149212.

Lyndal WIMALASEKERA
Position Number: 00000206
GSM Visa Processing Officer
GSM Adelaide


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

badinfluence said:


> I have been assigned CO in Nov'15, details are below.. any one else with the same CO.what's the feedback?
> I applied for VISA on 15th Oct'15,
> Subclass 190 ANZSCO code- 149212.
> 
> ...


Please edit your post and remove co information, it's against forum rules and also we should respect their privacy.

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> where are the old people , ktoda, ravian,ash....
> did u get your grants and left me here


The status for most of us hopefuls is still same awaiting.. I have given up hope of DIBP granting me VISA when i want it. they will give it when they want to. No pattern..No logic.


----------



## badinfluence (Jan 27, 2016)

Apologies..but how do I do that from a smart phone...I'm nt getting any option to edit or delete my post


----------



## badinfluence (Jan 27, 2016)

gaus said:


> badinfluence said:
> 
> 
> > I have been assigned CO in Nov'15, details are below.. any one else with the same CO.what's the feedback?
> ...


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi Sandip,
My timeline is also almost same as yours.. Hope we both get our grants the same day, sometime soon.. and yes, I have also stopped checking my mails now.


----------



## badinfluence (Jan 27, 2016)

ManishOZ said:


> under which ANZSCO you applied under 489.
> Thanks!


Hi applied under 149212 code..


----------



## bonjovi (Jan 18, 2016)

Adding my self too. I am awaiting for the grant too.

Visa loged 15 Oct 2015. 
Medical and PCC request 25th Nov
All submitted 4 Dec 
Grant? ????? Pending


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

Badinfluence you an actually change mobile setting on you phone to desktop setting then you can delete the post. It the forum rule not to post anybodies particulars like name.


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

rish_1986 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Got the golden email today 😃😃😃😃😃


Congratulations Rish


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

Congratulations Rish..

Please share your visa details & Timeline..


----------



## sudas (Nov 20, 2015)

*doc upload*

Hi All,

I have lodged our visa on 7th Jan 2016. CO allocated 19th Jan. CO asked for PCC and health assessment. Done everything... Medical assessment completed PCC uploaded. 
Now my query is do I need to click on the submit button again. Or uploading of required document will be sufficient? 

Thanks
Sudas


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sudas said:


> Hi All, I have lodged our visa on 7th Jan 2016. CO allocated 19th Jan. CO asked for PCC and health assessment. Done everything... Medical assessment completed PCC uploaded. Now my query is do I need to click on the submit button again. Or uploading of required document will be sufficient? Thanks Sudas


Did CI requested anything on the 19th? If he did, and you uploaded the required doc then press req. complete button.


----------



## sudas (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks a lot..I got you..Yes, she requested for medical and PCC. ..



andreyx108b said:


> Did CI requested anything on the 19th? If he did, and you uploaded the required doc then press req. complete button.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sudas said:


> Thanks a lot..I got you..Yes, she requested for medical and PCC. ..


Sorry for spelling errors, its all due to bloody iphone))


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

You have to click the "Information Provided" button


----------



## Surbhi (Aug 27, 2013)

Subscribing...

Visa lodged - 26-Oct-15

I've been waiting patiently as I was not hoping any news till Jan end. But now it's getting on my nerves. From past 2 weeks, First thing I do when I get up in the morning is to check my phone for mails. If the inbox says anything more than 3 items, (I have 3 applicants in my visa application- so there should be 3 mails for grant right?) I get excited and then disappointed on seeing some useless emails. I'm worried on my behavior, It's a really bad way to start your day  Anyone got a way around not being bugged by this waiting stuff?


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

Is there any visa grant for today (01-02-16) ???
:help::help:


----------



## naveedahmed1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

Surbhi said:


> Subscribing...
> 
> Visa lodged - 26-Oct-15
> 
> I've been waiting patiently as I was not hoping any news till Jan end. But now it's getting on my nerves. From past 2 weeks, First thing I do when I get up in the morning is to check my phone for mails. If the inbox says anything more than 3 items, (I have 3 applicants in my visa application- so there should be 3 mails for grant right?) I get excited and then disappointed on seeing some useless emails. I'm worried on my behavior, It's a really bad way to start your day  Anyone got a way around not being bugged by this waiting stuff?


I recomend that you call them, as its been now more than 90 days... They will tell you the status so you will be in a position to konw when to expect something....


----------



## sipoflifein (Oct 21, 2015)

Surbhi said:


> Subscribing...
> 
> Visa lodged - 26-Oct-15
> 
> I've been waiting patiently as I was not hoping any news till Jan end. But now it's getting on my nerves. From past 2 weeks, First thing I do when I get up in the morning is to check my phone for mails. If the inbox says anything more than 3 items, (I have 3 applicants in my visa application- so there should be 3 mails for grant right?) I get excited and then disappointed on seeing some useless emails. I'm worried on my behavior, It's a really bad way to start your day  Anyone got a way around not being bugged by this waiting stuff?


Hi,

I appreciate your patience, just to make comfortable, I lodged on 17th Oct, and other details check my signature.
One of my friend who lodged in Sept waiting for CO allocation still and there are so many of them like this.

Patience is the key, practically speaking we cannot do anything rather wait, but what we can do is indulge in some thing else and pray(max) for grant


----------



## New Aspirant (Jul 6, 2015)

ktoda	5-May
trueblue43 30-June
deepgill	25-Aug
New Aspirant 11-October
ash36	26-Oct
ravian720	28-Oct
chhavi 10-Nov
ravirami	11-Nov
rosslleee	12-Nov
vinvid	12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1	13-Nov
3sh	13-Nov
gaus	13-Nov
rabbahs	16-Nov
faizan93	18-Nov
andrey	18-Nov
saadloe	27-Nov
yasmeenaaa	25-Nov
bnkamal	30-Nov
indergreat	30-Nov
wolfskin	4-Dec
sandipgp	7-Dec
prasannakp84	14-Dec
rameezsh1	16-Dec
gd2015	22-Dec
msr 12-Jan

Me too added my name in that list.


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

Surbhi said:


> Subscribing...
> 
> Visa lodged - 26-Oct-15
> 
> I've been waiting patiently as I was not hoping any news till Jan end. But now it's getting on my nerves. From past 2 weeks, First thing I do when I get up in the morning is to check my phone for mails. If the inbox says anything more than 3 items, (I have 3 applicants in my visa application- so there should be 3 mails for grant right?) I get excited and then disappointed on seeing some useless emails. I'm worried on my behavior, It's a really bad way to start your day  Anyone got a way around not being bugged by this waiting stuff?


I do the same thing too each morning when l wake up, l know the feeling very well hope one of these days soon all this will be over.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Folks,

Whenever you open your mailbox at that time GRANT letters will not be there. 
It will come suddenly in your Inbox with lots of surprise and happiness


----------



## Sree_Balla (Oct 13, 2015)

naveedahmed1983 said:


> I recomend that you call them, as its been now more than 90 days... They will tell you the status so you will be in a position to konw when to expect something....


Hi All,

Today Morning i tried reaching DIBP, and lady speaker politely replied- please wait, as ur case would be under investigation. In case of any requirement Team would contact you. We shall be unable to check the progress of your application, we can only tell you whether the requested documents were received at our end or not. I had no other option except disconnecting the call.

Sree.


----------



## naveedahmed1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

Sree_Balla said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today Morning i tried reaching DIBP, and lady speaker politely replied- please wait, as ur case would be under investigation. In case of any requirement Team would contact you. We shall be unable to check the progress of your application, we can only tell you whether the requested documents were received at our end or not. I had no other option except disconnecting the call.
> 
> Sree.


Invesitgation.... woooh... what investigation....

what is your timeline BTW?


----------



## justdoitt (Sep 25, 2015)

I had uploaded all the relevant docs in Nov 2015 and there has no response from CO ever since. I wrote 3 emails and 2 phone calls but status still reamins the same IN PROGRESS for 3 months now.....it is clear that the application has not even been checked till now. ..


----------



## Sree_Balla (Oct 13, 2015)

naveedahmed1983 said:


> Invesitgation.... woooh... what investigation....
> 
> what is your timeline BTW?



No information given by the team, except to wait fo rthe mail.

Subclass - 190 | Developer Engineer - 261312
NSW INVITED - 07/09/2015
Visa App - 22/10/2015
CO Contact(GSM Adelaide)- 27/11/2015
CV Form 1221 submitted - 02/12/2015 
Grant - xx/xx/2016???


----------



## Vfzr (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi All,

I have been following this thread since it started. Please include me in the list as well. Here are the details:

Visa applied : 18th sep, 2015 (sub class 189)
First CO contact : 26th oct, 2015 (Asked for PCC)
Provided PCC : 20th Nov, 2015
Status : Assesment in progress

Awaiting grant since.


----------



## bonjovi (Jan 18, 2016)

What do they mean by Routine Processing?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bonjovi said:


> What do they mean by Routine Processing?


They mean they are processing the case.


----------



## bonjovi (Jan 18, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> They mean they are processing the case.


Thank you for the reply. 

Even after the PCC and medical? What is there to process ? 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bonjovi said:


> Thank you for the reply. Even after the PCC and medical? What is there to process ? Cheers


 I an not a CO - but i feel a lot of things need to be verified and checked and both of these docs are critical.


----------



## bonjovi (Jan 18, 2016)

Dear all. I got my grant today. Thank you everyone in this thread and all the best to all of you.


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

bonjovi said:


> Dear all. I got my grant today. Thank you everyone in this thread and all the best to all of you.


Congrats


Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## ginni (Nov 17, 2015)

bonjovi said:


> Dear all. I got my grant today. Thank you everyone in this thread and all the best to all of you.


Congratulations, Can you share your timelines plz?


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

bonjovi said:


> Dear all. I got my grant today. Thank you everyone in this thread and all the best to all of you.


Congratulations and all the best for your next steps


----------



## Rani74 (Mar 18, 2014)

Now I can be off the list. I got the golden email today. Thanks everyone of you . Its a great experience and want that you all too get the same very soon! Hurray!


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

Rani74 said:


> Now I can be off the list. I got the golden email today. Thanks everyone of you . Its a great experience and want that you all too get the same very soon! Hurray!


Congratulations. 

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

Rani74 said:


> Now I can be off the list. I got the golden email today. Thanks everyone of you . Its a great experience and want that you all too get the same very soon! Hurray!


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## jewelthief (May 1, 2015)

Add me in the list as well. I lodged visa on 26th May. Got natural justice in sep. Now dibp are trying to obtain my wife's mexican PCC. Last CO contact was 26th Nov asking me provide my wife's parents details and entry exit evidence from Mexico.


----------



## hassanhaayat (Aug 26, 2015)

New Aspirant said:


> ktoda	5-May
> trueblue43 30-June
> deepgill	25-Aug
> New Aspirant 11-October
> ...


----------



## mtabbaa83 (Jan 8, 2016)

*Adding My Name*

New Aspirant;9312434]
ktoda	5-May
trueblue43 30-June
deepgill	25-Aug
New Aspirant 11-October
ash36	26-Oct
ravian720	28-Oct
chhavi 10-Nov
ravirami	11-Nov
rosslleee	12-Nov
vinvid	12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1	13-Nov
3sh	13-Nov
gaus	13-Nov
rabbahs	16-Nov
faizan93	18-Nov
andrey	18-Nov
saadloe	27-Nov
yasmeenaaa	25-Nov
bnkamal	30-Nov
indergreat	30-Nov
wolfskin	4-Dec
sandipgp	7-Dec
prasannakp84	14-Dec
rameezsh1	16-Dec
gd2015	22-Dec
msr 12-Jan
Hassan Haayat 31st Aug
mtabbaa83 4-Dec


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Rani74 said:


> Now I can be off the list. I got the golden email today. Thanks everyone of you . Its a great experience and want that you all too get the same very soon! Hurray!


Congratulations and all the best Rani


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

bonjovi said:


> Dear all. I got my grant today. Thank you everyone in this thread and all the best to all of you.





Rani74 said:


> Now I can be off the list. I got the golden email today. Thanks everyone of you . Its a great experience and want that you all too get the same very soon! Hurray!


Congratz guys .... best of luck for future ....


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

ktoda 5-May     grant
trueblue43 30-June​deepgill 25-Aug​Hassan Haayat 31st Aug​perthling 2-Oct​New Aspirant 11-October​ash366 26-Oct​ Grant​ravian720 28-Oct​kenny 2-Nov​ Grant​vybhavkmadadi 4-Nov​davesh 9 Nov​ Grant​Chhavi 10-Nov​ Grant​ravirami 11-Nov​ Grant​Wodz69 11-Nov​ Grant​rosslleee 12-Nov​ Grant​vinvid 12-Nov​samhjibaschhu1 13-Nov​3sh 13-Nov​gaus 13-Nov​rabbahs 16-Nov​Arm_OZ 16-Nov​ Grant​rani74 17-Nov​ Grant​faizan93 18-Nov​ Grant​andrey 18-Nov​---- 19-Nov​ Grant​azh 23-Nov​ Grant​yasmeenaaa 25-Nov​raven 26-Nov​ Grant​saadloe 27-Nov​ Grant​sumit 27-Nov​ Grant​bnkamal 30-Nov​indergreat 30-Nov​wolfskin 4-Dec​mtabbaa83 4-Dec​sandipgp 7-Dec​prasannakp84 14-Dec​rameezsh1 16-Dec​gd2015 22-Dec​msr 12-Jan​
*This is how the list stands as of today ... in order along with the guys who have got their grants ... *

*Note:- Please guys those who wanna add their name to the list, just copy the list, add your name in the proper place and repost it ... *


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

ktoda -------------- 5-May 
trueblue43 ------- 30-June
deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
perthling ---------- 2-Oct
New Aspirant ----- 11-Oct
ash366 ------------ 26-Oct ----- Grant
ravian720	--------- 28-Oct
kenny -------------- 2-Nov ------ Grant
vybhavkmadadi --- 4-Nov
davesh ------------- 9 Nov ------ Grant
Chhavi ------------- 10-Nov ----- Grant
ravirami ----------- 11-Nov ----- Grant
Wodz69 ------------ 11-Nov ---- Grant
rosslleee ----------- 12-Nov ----- Grant
vinvid -------------- 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1---13-Nov
3sh -----------------13-Nov
gaus	--------------- 13-Nov
rabbahs ------------16-Nov
Arm_OZ -----------16-Nov ------ Grant
rani74 ------------ 17-Nov ------ Grant
faizan93 ---------- 18-Nov ------ Grant
andrey ------------ 18-Nov ------ Grant
---- ---------------- 19-Nov ------ Grant
azh ---------------- 23-Nov ------ Grant
yasmeenaaa ----- 25-Nov
raven ------------- 26-Nov ------- Grant
saadloe ----------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
sumit ------------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
bnkamal ---------- 30-Nov 
indergreat -------- 30-Nov 
wolfskin ---------- 4-Dec 
mtabbaa83 ------ 4-Dec 
sandipgp --------- 7-Dec 
prasannakp84 --- 14-Dec 
rameezsh1 ------- 16-Dec 
gd2015 ----------- 22-Dec 
msr ---------------- 12-Jan 

*This is how the list stands as of today ... in order along with the guys who have got their grants ... *

*Note:- Please guys those who wanna add their name to the list, just copy the list, add your name in the proper place and repost it ... *


----------



## rock2007 (May 28, 2014)

indergreat said:


> ktoda -------------- 5-May
> trueblue43 ------- 30-June
> deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
> Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
> ...


Added my name too. Looking at the list it seems Nov applicants got luckier than the October ones


----------



## Sree_Balla (Oct 13, 2015)

rock2007 said:


> Added my name too. Looking at the list it seems Nov applicants got luckier than the October ones


ktoda -------------- 5-May 
trueblue43 ------- 30-June
deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
perthling ---------- 2-Oct
New Aspirant ----- 11-Oct
sree_balla---------22 Oct'15 - CO Contact-27Nov'15
ash366 ------------ 26-Oct ----- Grant
ravian720	--------- 28-Oct
kenny -------------- 2-Nov ------ Grant
vybhavkmadadi --- 4-Nov
davesh ------------- 9 Nov ------ Grant
Chhavi ------------- 10-Nov ----- Grant
ravirami ----------- 11-Nov ----- Grant
Wodz69 ------------ 11-Nov ---- Grant
rosslleee ----------- 12-Nov ----- Grant
vinvid -------------- 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1---13-Nov
3sh -----------------13-Nov
gaus	--------------- 13-Nov
rabbahs ------------16-Nov
Arm_OZ -----------16-Nov ------ Grant
rani74 ------------ 17-Nov ------ Grant
faizan93 ---------- 18-Nov ------ Grant
andrey ------------ 18-Nov ------ Grant
---- ---------------- 19-Nov ------ Grant
azh ---------------- 23-Nov ------ Grant
yasmeenaaa ----- 25-Nov
raven ------------- 26-Nov ------- Grant
saadloe ----------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
sumit ------------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
bnkamal ---------- 30-Nov 
indergreat -------- 30-Nov 
wolfskin ---------- 4-Dec 
mtabbaa83 ------ 4-Dec 
sandipgp --------- 7-Dec 
prasannakp84 --- 14-Dec 
rameezsh1 ------- 16-Dec 
gd2015 ----------- 22-Dec 
msr ---------------- 12-Jan 

Added my name in the list too


----------



## mnshpdhyy31 (Apr 30, 2015)

count me in !
can't wait anymore.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

ktoda -------------- 5-May 
trueblue43 ------- 30-June
deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
perthling ---------- 2-Oct
New Aspirant ----- 11-Oct
sree_balla---------22 Oct'15 - CO Contact-27Nov'15
ash366 ------------ 26-Oct ----- Grant
ravian720	--------- 28-Oct
kenny -------------- 2-Nov ------ Grant
vybhavkmadadi --- 4-Nov
davesh ------------- 9 Nov ------ Grant
Chhavi ------------- 10-Nov ----- Grant
ravirami ----------- 11-Nov ----- Grant
Wodz69 ------------ 11-Nov ---- Grant
rosslleee ----------- 12-Nov ----- Grant
vinvid -------------- 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1---13-Nov
3sh -----------------13-Nov
gaus	--------------- 13-Nov
rabbahs ------------16-Nov
Arm_OZ -----------16-Nov ------ Grant
rani74 ------------ 17-Nov ------ Grant
faizan93 ---------- 18-Nov ------ Grant
andrey ------------ 18-Nov ------ Grant
---- ---------------- 19-Nov ------ Grant
azh ---------------- 23-Nov ------ Grant
yasmeenaaa ----- 25-Nov
raven ------------- 26-Nov ------- Grant
saadloe ----------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
sumit ------------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
bnkamal ---------- 30-Nov 
indergreat -------- 30-Nov 
wolfskin ---------- 4-Dec 
mtabbaa83 ------ 4-Dec 
sandipgp --------- 7-Dec 
cozmopravesh---- 9-Dec
prasannakp84 --- 14-Dec 
rameezsh1 ------- 16-Dec 
gd2015 ----------- 22-Dec 
msr ---------------- 12-Jan


----------



## mnshpdhyy31 (Apr 30, 2015)

ktoda -------------- 5-May 
trueblue43 ------- 30-June
deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
perthling ---------- 2-Oct
New Aspirant ----- 11-Oct
sree_balla---------22 Oct'15 - CO Contact-27Nov'15
ash366 ------------ 26-Oct ----- Grant
ravian720	--------- 28-Oct
kenny -------------- 2-Nov ------ Grant
vybhavkmadadi --- 4-Nov
davesh ------------- 9 Nov ------ Grant
Chhavi ------------- 10-Nov ----- Grant
ravirami ----------- 11-Nov ----- Grant
Wodz69 ------------ 11-Nov ---- Grant
rosslleee ----------- 12-Nov ----- Grant
vinvid -------------- 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1---13-Nov
3sh -----------------13-Nov
gaus	--------------- 13-Nov
rabbahs ------------16-Nov
Arm_OZ -----------16-Nov ------ Grant
rani74 ------------ 17-Nov ------ Grant
faizan93 ---------- 18-Nov ------ Grant
andrey ------------ 18-Nov ------ Grant
---- ---------------- 19-Nov ------ Grant
azh ---------------- 23-Nov ------ Grant
yasmeenaaa ----- 25-Nov
mnshpdhyy31------26th Nov
raven ------------- 26-Nov ------- Grant
saadloe ----------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
sumit ------------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
bnkamal ---------- 30-Nov 
indergreat -------- 30-Nov 
wolfskin ---------- 4-Dec 
mtabbaa83 ------ 4-Dec 
sandipgp --------- 7-Dec 
cozmopravesh---- 9-Dec
prasannakp84 --- 14-Dec 
rameezsh1 ------- 16-Dec 
gd2015 ----------- 22-Dec 
msr ---------------- 12-Jan


----------



## Danzone (Jan 11, 2016)

ktoda -------------- 5-May 
trueblue43 ------- 30-June
deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
perthling ---------- 2-Oct
New Aspirant ----- 11-Oct
sree_balla---------22 Oct'15 - CO Contact-27Nov'15
ash366 ------------ 26-Oct ----- Grant
ravian720	--------- 28-Oct
kenny -------------- 2-Nov ------ Grant
vybhavkmadadi --- 4- Nov
Danzone------------5 Nov
davesh ------------- 9 Nov ------ Grant
Chhavi ------------- 10-Nov ----- Grant
ravirami ----------- 11-Nov ----- Grant
Wodz69 ------------ 11-Nov ---- Grant
rosslleee ----------- 12-Nov ----- Grant
vinvid -------------- 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1---13-Nov
3sh -----------------13-Nov
gaus	--------------- 13-Nov
rabbahs ------------16-Nov
Arm_OZ -----------16-Nov ------ Grant
rani74 ------------ 17-Nov ------ Grant
faizan93 ---------- 18-Nov ------ Grant
andrey ------------ 18-Nov ------ Grant
---- ---------------- 19-Nov ------ Grant
azh ---------------- 23-Nov ------ Grant
yasmeenaaa ----- 25-Nov
mnshpdhyy31------26th Nov
raven ------------- 26-Nov ------- Grant
saadloe ----------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
sumit ------------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
bnkamal ---------- 30-Nov 
indergreat -------- 30-Nov 
wolfskin ---------- 4-Dec 
mtabbaa83 ------ 4-Dec 
sandipgp --------- 7-Dec 
cozmopravesh---- 9-Dec
prasannakp84 --- 14-Dec 
rameezsh1 ------- 16-Dec 
gd2015 ----------- 22-Dec 
msr ---------------- 12-Jan


----------



## Vfzr (Feb 2, 2016)

ktoda -------------- 5-May 
trueblue43 ------- 30-June
deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
perthling ---------- 2-Oct
New Aspirant ----- 11-Oct
sree_balla---------22 Oct'15 - CO Contact-27Nov'15
ash366 ------------ 26-Oct ----- Grant
ravian720	--------- 28-Oct
kenny -------------- 2-Nov ------ Grant
vybhavkmadadi --- 4-Nov
davesh ------------- 9 Nov ------ Grant
Chhavi ------------- 10-Nov ----- Grant
ravirami ----------- 11-Nov ----- Grant
Wodz69 ------------ 11-Nov ---- Grant
rosslleee ----------- 12-Nov ----- Grant
vinvid -------------- 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1---13-Nov
3sh -----------------13-Nov
gaus	--------------- 13-Nov
rabbahs ------------16-Nov
Arm_OZ -----------16-Nov ------ Grant
rani74 ------------ 17-Nov ------ Grant
faizan93 ---------- 18-Nov ------ Grant
andrey ------------ 18-Nov ------ Grant
---- ---------------- 19-Nov ------ Grant
vfzr---------------- 20-Nov
azh ---------------- 23-Nov ------ Grant
yasmeenaaa ----- 25-Nov
raven ------------- 26-Nov ------- Grant
saadloe ----------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
sumit ------------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
bnkamal ---------- 30-Nov 
indergreat -------- 30-Nov 
wolfskin ---------- 4-Dec 
mtabbaa83 ------ 4-Dec 
sandipgp --------- 7-Dec 
prasannakp84 --- 14-Dec 
rameezsh1 ------- 16-Dec 
gd2015 ----------- 22-Dec 
msr ---------------- 12-Jan 

Added my name in the list too


----------



## ztoth (Feb 2, 2016)

Sree_Balla said:


> ktoda -------------- 5-May
> trueblue43 ------- 30-June
> deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
> Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
> ...


----------



## jewelthief (May 1, 2015)

ktoda -------------- 5-May 
jewelthief---------- 26-May
trueblue43 ------- 30-June
deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
perthling ---------- 2-Oct
New Aspirant ----- 11-Oct
sree_balla---------22 Oct'15 - CO Contact-27Nov'15
ash366 ------------ 26-Oct ----- Grant
ravian720	--------- 28-Oct
kenny -------------- 2-Nov ------ Grant
vybhavkmadadi --- 4-Nov
davesh ------------- 9 Nov ------ Grant
Chhavi ------------- 10-Nov ----- Grant
ravirami ----------- 11-Nov ----- Grant
Wodz69 ------------ 11-Nov ---- Grant
rosslleee ----------- 12-Nov ----- Grant
vinvid -------------- 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1---13-Nov
3sh -----------------13-Nov
gaus	--------------- 13-Nov
rabbahs ------------16-Nov
Arm_OZ -----------16-Nov ------ Grant
rani74 ------------ 17-Nov ------ Grant
faizan93 ---------- 18-Nov ------ Grant
andrey ------------ 18-Nov ------ Grant
---- ---------------- 19-Nov ------ Grant
azh ---------------- 23-Nov ------ Grant
yasmeenaaa ----- 25-Nov
raven ------------- 26-Nov ------- Grant
saadloe ----------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
sumit ------------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
bnkamal ---------- 30-Nov 
indergreat -------- 30-Nov 
wolfskin ---------- 4-Dec 
mtabbaa83 ------ 4-Dec 
sandipgp --------- 7-Dec 
prasannakp84 --- 14-Dec 
rameezsh1 ------- 16-Dec 
gd2015 ----------- 22-Dec 
msr ---------------- 12-Jan 

Added myself in the list.


----------



## fernandezjairus (Jan 7, 2016)

ktoda -------------- 5-May 
trueblue43 ------- 30-June
deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
perthling ---------- 2-Oct
New Aspirant ----- 11-Oct
fernandezjairus------20 Oct - CO Contact 27 Nov'15
sree_balla---------22 Oct'15 - CO Contact-27Nov'15
ash366 ------------ 26-Oct ----- Grant
ravian720	--------- 28-Oct
kenny -------------- 2-Nov ------ Grant
vybhavkmadadi --- 4-Nov
davesh ------------- 9 Nov ------ Grant
Chhavi ------------- 10-Nov ----- Grant
ravirami ----------- 11-Nov ----- Grant
Wodz69 ------------ 11-Nov ---- Grant
rosslleee ----------- 12-Nov ----- Grant
vinvid -------------- 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1---13-Nov
3sh -----------------13-Nov
gaus	--------------- 13-Nov
rabbahs ------------16-Nov
Arm_OZ -----------16-Nov ------ Grant
rani74 ------------ 17-Nov ------ Grant
faizan93 ---------- 18-Nov ------ Grant
andrey ------------ 18-Nov ------ Grant
---- ---------------- 19-Nov ------ Grant
vfzr---------------- 20-Nov
azh ---------------- 23-Nov ------ Grant
yasmeenaaa ----- 25-Nov
raven ------------- 26-Nov ------- Grant
saadloe ----------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
sumit ------------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
bnkamal ---------- 30-Nov 
indergreat -------- 30-Nov 
wolfskin ---------- 4-Dec 
mtabbaa83 ------ 4-Dec 
sandipgp --------- 7-Dec 
prasannakp84 --- 14-Dec 
rameezsh1 ------- 16-Dec 
gd2015 ----------- 22-Dec 
msr ---------------- 12-Jan 

Added my name in the list too


----------



## srf_2015 (Jun 9, 2015)

Adding my name.

ktoda -------------- 5-May 
srf-20 June 2015
trueblue43 ------- 30-June deepgill ----------- 25-Aug Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug perthling ---------- 2-Oct New Aspirant ----- 11-Oct fernandezjairus------20 Oct - CO Contact 27 Nov'15 sree_balla---------22 Oct'15 - CO Contact-27Nov'15 ash366 ------------ 26-Oct ----- Grant ravian720	--------- 28-Oct kenny -------------- 2-Nov ------ Grant vybhavkmadadi --- 4-Nov davesh ------------- 9 Nov ------ Grant Chhavi ------------- 10-Nov ----- Grant ravirami ----------- 11-Nov ----- Grant Wodz69 ------------ 11-Nov ---- Grant rosslleee ----------- 12-Nov ----- Grant vinvid -------------- 12-Nov samhjibaschhu1---13-Nov 3sh -----------------13-Nov gaus	--------------- 13-Nov rabbahs ------------16-Nov Arm_OZ -----------16-Nov ------ Grant rani74 ------------ 17-Nov ------ Grant faizan93 ---------- 18-Nov ------ Grant andrey ------------ 18-Nov ------ Grant ---- ---------------- 19-Nov ------ Grant vfzr---------------- 20-Nov azh ---------------- 23-Nov ------ Grant yasmeenaaa ----- 25-Nov raven ------------- 26-Nov ------- Grant saadloe ----------- 27-Nov ------- Grant sumit ------------- 27-Nov ------- Grant bnkamal ---------- 30-Nov indergreat -------- 30-Nov wolfskin ---------- 4-Dec mtabbaa83 ------ 4-Dec sandipgp --------- 7-Dec prasannakp84 --- 14-Dec rameezsh1 ------- 16-Dec gd2015 ----------- 22-Dec msr ---------------- 12-Jan


----------



## srf_2015 (Jun 9, 2015)

ktoda -------------- 5-May
srf_2015-------20 June 2015
trueblue43 ------- 30-June
deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
perthling ---------- 2-Oct
New Aspirant ----- 11-Oct
fernandezjairus------20 Oct - CO Contact 27 Nov'15
sree_balla---------22 Oct'15 - CO Contact-27Nov'15
ash366 ------------ 26-Oct ----- Grant
ravian720	--------- 28-Oct
kenny -------------- 2-Nov ------ Grant
vybhavkmadadi --- 4-Nov
davesh ------------- 9 Nov ------ Grant
Chhavi ------------- 10-Nov ----- Grant
ravirami ----------- 11-Nov ----- Grant
Wodz69 ------------ 11-Nov ---- Grant
rosslleee ----------- 12-Nov ----- Grant
vinvid -------------- 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1---13-Nov
3sh -----------------13-Nov
gaus	--------------- 13-Nov
rabbahs ------------16-Nov
Arm_OZ -----------16-Nov ------ Grant
rani74 ------------ 17-Nov ------ Grant
faizan93 ---------- 18-Nov ------ Grant
andrey ------------ 18-Nov ------ Grant
---- ---------------- 19-Nov ------ Grant
vfzr---------------- 20-Nov
azh ---------------- 23-Nov ------ Grant
yasmeenaaa ----- 25-Nov
raven ------------- 26-Nov ------- Grant
saadloe ----------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
sumit ------------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
bnkamal ---------- 30-Nov 
indergreat -------- 30-Nov 
wolfskin ---------- 4-Dec 
mtabbaa83 ------ 4-Dec 
sandipgp --------- 7-Dec 
prasannakp84 --- 14-Dec 
rameezsh1 ------- 16-Dec 
gd2015 ----------- 22-Dec 
msr ---------------- 12-Jan 

I added my name too...


----------



## Mkanth (Feb 5, 2015)

*Bro, What else you have been asked in second time ?*



dawn1981 said:


> Dear All,
> Please add me too.
> Visa applied on Oct 7th 2015,
> 02 November 2015,1st CO requested Medicals and form 1221 and 80,
> ...


Bro, What else you have been asked in second time ? It seems you have provided all required docs. It feels strange, I don't know what basis CO decide on required docs.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

*Adding My name in the List*

05-May	:	ktoda 
30-Jun	:	trueblue43	
25-Aug	:	deepgill	
31-Aug	:	Hassan Haayat	
02-Oct	:	perthling	
11-Oct	:	New Aspirant	
22-Oct	:	sree_balla	CO Contact - 27Nov15
26-Oct	:	ash366	{Granted}
28-Oct	:	ravian720	
01-Nov	:	Ztoth	
02-Nov	:	kenny	{Granted}
04-Nov	:	vybhavkmadadi	
*07-Nov	:	arunkareer* 
09-Nov	:	davesh	{Granted}
10-Nov	:	Chhavi	{Granted}
11-Nov	:	ravirami	{Granted}
11-Nov	:	Wodz69	{Granted}
12-Nov	:	rosslleee	{Granted}
12-Nov	:	vinvid	
13-Nov	:	samhjibaschhu1	
13-Nov	:	3sh	
13-Nov	:	gaus	
16-Nov	:	rabbahs	
16-Nov	:	Arm_OZ	{Granted}
17-Nov	:	rani74	{Granted}
18-Nov	:	faizan93	{Granted}
18-Nov	:	andrey	{Granted}
19-Nov	:	---- {Granted}
23-Nov	:	azh {Granted}
25-Nov	:	yasmeenaaa 
26-Nov	:	raven	{Granted}
27-Nov	:	saadloe	{Granted}
27-Nov	:	sumit	{Granted}
30-Nov	:	bnkamal	
30-Nov	:	indergreat	
04-Dec	:	wolfskin	
04-Dec	:	mtabbaa83	
07-Dec	:	sandipgp	
14-Dec	:	prasannakp84	
16-Dec	:	rameezsh1	
22-Dec	:	gd2015	
12-Jan	:	msr


Added Me Name. And Just formatted a little, Hope all Info Ok?


----------



## Mkanth (Feb 5, 2015)

Please add my name too, in this following list.

ktoda -------------- 5-May
srf_2015-------20 June 2015
trueblue43 ------- 30-June
deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
perthling ---------- 2-Oct
New Aspirant ----- 11-Oct
fernandezjairus------20 Oct - CO Contact 27 Nov'15
sree_balla---------22 Oct'15 - CO Contact-27Nov'15
ash366 ------------ 26-Oct ----- Grant
ravian720	--------- 28-Oct
kenny -------------- 2-Nov ------ Grant
vybhavkmadadi --- 4-Nov
davesh ------------- 9 Nov ------ Grant
Chhavi ------------- 10-Nov ----- Grant
ravirami ----------- 11-Nov ----- Grant
Wodz69 ------------ 11-Nov ---- Grant
rosslleee ----------- 12-Nov ----- Grant
vinvid -------------- 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1---13-Nov
3sh -----------------13-Nov
gaus	--------------- 13-Nov
rabbahs ------------16-Nov
Arm_OZ -----------16-Nov ------ Grant
rani74 ------------ 17-Nov ------ Grant
faizan93 ---------- 18-Nov ------ Grant
andrey ------------ 18-Nov ------ Grant
---- ---------------- 19-Nov ------ Grant
vfzr---------------- 20-Nov
azh ---------------- 23-Nov ------ Grant
yasmeenaaa ----- 25-Nov
raven ------------- 26-Nov ------- Grant
saadloe ----------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
sumit ------------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
bnkamal ---------- 30-Nov 
indergreat -------- 30-Nov 
wolfskin ---------- 4-Dec 
mtabbaa83 ------ 4-Dec 
sandipgp --------- 7-Dec 
prasannakp84 --- 14-Dec 
rameezsh1 ------- 16-Dec 
gd2015 ----------- 22-Dec 
MKanth--------------11-Jan
msr ---------------- 12-Jan


----------



## jewelthief (May 1, 2015)

Guys! Please update to the last list:.


ktoda -------------- 5-May
*jewelthief-----------26-May*
srf_2015-------20 June 2015
trueblue43 ------- 30-June
deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
perthling ---------- 2-Oct
New Aspirant ----- 11-Oct
fernandezjairus------20 Oct - CO Contact 27 Nov'15
sree_balla---------22 Oct'15 - CO Contact-27Nov'15
ash366 ------------ 26-Oct ----- Grant
ravian720	--------- 28-Oct
kenny -------------- 2-Nov ------ Grant
vybhavkmadadi --- 4-Nov
davesh ------------- 9 Nov ------ Grant
Chhavi ------------- 10-Nov ----- Grant
ravirami ----------- 11-Nov ----- Grant
Wodz69 ------------ 11-Nov ---- Grant
rosslleee ----------- 12-Nov ----- Grant
vinvid -------------- 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1---13-Nov
3sh -----------------13-Nov
gaus	--------------- 13-Nov
rabbahs ------------16-Nov
Arm_OZ -----------16-Nov ------ Grant
rani74 ------------ 17-Nov ------ Grant
faizan93 ---------- 18-Nov ------ Grant
andrey ------------ 18-Nov ------ Grant
---- ---------------- 19-Nov ------ Grant
vfzr---------------- 20-Nov
azh ---------------- 23-Nov ------ Grant
yasmeenaaa ----- 25-Nov
raven ------------- 26-Nov ------- Grant
saadloe ----------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
sumit ------------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
bnkamal ---------- 30-Nov 
indergreat -------- 30-Nov 
wolfskin ---------- 4-Dec 
mtabbaa83 ------ 4-Dec 
sandipgp --------- 7-Dec 
prasannakp84 --- 14-Dec 
rameezsh1 ------- 16-Dec 
gd2015 ----------- 22-Dec 
MKanth--------------11-Jan
msr ---------------- 12-Jan


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

one thing guys, the dates I have mentioned are the *CO contact dates*, not the visa lodge date, so add your entries accordingly


----------



## Sparrow2015 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi All,

Please add me to the list as well.

Visa lodgement date - 18th Nov
Hoping for good amount of grant mails coming today.

Fingers crossed and prayers to God .


----------



## snimbalkar (Jan 13, 2016)

ktoda -------------- 5-May
jewelthief-----------26-May
srf_2015-------20 June 2015
trueblue43 ------- 30-June
deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
perthling ---------- 2-Oct
New Aspirant ----- 11-Oct
fernandezjairus------20 Oct - CO Contact 27 Nov'15
sree_balla---------22 Oct'15 - CO Contact-27Nov'15
ash366 ------------ 26-Oct ----- Grant
ravian720	--------- 28-Oct
kenny -------------- 2-Nov ------ Grant
vybhavkmadadi --- 4-Nov
davesh ------------- 9 Nov ------ Grant
Chhavi ------------- 10-Nov ----- Grant
ravirami ----------- 11-Nov ----- Grant
Wodz69 ------------ 11-Nov ---- Grant
rosslleee ----------- 12-Nov ----- Grant
vinvid -------------- 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1---13-Nov
3sh -----------------13-Nov
gaus	--------------- 13-Nov
rabbahs ------------16-Nov
Arm_OZ -----------16-Nov ------ Grant
rani74 ------------ 17-Nov ------ Grant
faizan93 ---------- 18-Nov ------ Grant
andrey ------------ 18-Nov ------ Grant
---- ---------------- 19-Nov ------ Grant
vfzr---------------- 20-Nov
azh ---------------- 23-Nov ------ Grant
yasmeenaaa ----- 25-Nov
raven ------------- 26-Nov ------- Grant
saadloe ----------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
sumit ------------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
bnkamal ---------- 30-Nov 
indergreat -------- 30-Nov 
wolfskin ---------- 4-Dec 
mtabbaa83 ------ 4-Dec 
sandipgp --------- 7-Dec 
prasannakp84 --- 14-Dec 
rameezsh1 ------- 16-Dec 
gd2015 ----------- 22-Dec 
MKanth--------------11-Jan
msr ---------------- 12-Jan
snimbalkar -------8Sep- CO 26Oct and 21Dec

Updated with my details


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

snimbalkar said:


> ktoda -------------- 5-May
> jewelthief-----------26-May
> srf_2015-------20 June 2015
> trueblue43 ------- 30-June
> ...


What did CO ask second time?


Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunnyy_619 (Jan 29, 2016)

*hi.adding myself too*



fernandezjairus said:


> ktoda -------------- 5-May
> trueblue43 ------- 30-June
> deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
> Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
> ...


----------



## srf_2015 (Jun 9, 2015)

Guys...does any know how to maintain an excel sheet...so that all the names could be added in it


----------



## Sparrow2015 (Oct 27, 2015)

Any grants reported so far today ?


----------



## snimbalkar (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi Sandip, 

First time they asked for Form 80 and Previous employment proofs...the second time they asked for current employment proof, inspite of providing the Employment reference letter on the company letter head from the HR.


----------



## Sparrow2015 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi Senior members,
I have some queries and it would be great get some answers for them.
1. We are on 457, in Australia (my spouse) being dependent. She completed her pcc in India and after her travel to Australia, we filed our 190 nsw on 18th November, with she being secondary applicant. When we get our grant, will she need to travel back and forth to onboard the visa? I know in my case I will be directly on boarded to 190. Will it be the same case for her.
2. I am planning to put down my separation papers with my current organisation, which implies that my 457 will be terminated and I will be on bridging visa category A( as much I read in dibp website). Do we need to separately apply for the bridging visa. Is dependent also eligible for bridging visa?
She is presently working and will want to continue working. Will it impact her working rights?
3. With me quitting my job, will it impact my 190 visa processing timelines in any way.

I look forward to replies.

Thanks


----------



## KrithiAussie (Jan 7, 2016)

*Adding my name to this list*



fernandezjairus said:


> ktoda -------------- 5-May
> trueblue43 ------- 30-June
> deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
> Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
> ...


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

indergreat said:


> one thing guys, the dates I have mentioned are the *CO contact dates*, not the visa lodge date, so add your entries accordingly


hi,
Pls also add my name to the list as per my signature.


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

Adding my name and CO contact date also in the list

ktoda -------------- 5-May 
trueblue43 ------- 30-June
deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
perthling ---------- 2-Oct
New Aspirant ----- 11-Oct
fernandezjairus------20 Oct - CO Contact 27 Nov'15
sree_balla---------22 Oct'15 - CO Contact-27Nov'15
ash366 ------------ 26-Oct ----- Grant
ravian720	--------- 28-Oct
kenny -------------- 2-Nov ------ Grant
vybhavkmadadi --- 4-Nov
davesh ------------- 9 Nov ------ Grant
Chhavi ------------- 10-Nov ----- Grant
ravirami ----------- 11-Nov ----- Grant
Wodz69 ------------ 11-Nov ---- Grant
rosslleee ----------- 12-Nov ----- Grant
vinvid -------------- 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1---13-Nov
3sh -----------------13-Nov
gaus	--------------- 13-Nov
rabbahs ------------16-Nov
Arm_OZ -----------16-Nov ------ Grant
rani74 ------------ 17-Nov ------ Grant
faizan93 ---------- 18-Nov ------ Grant
andrey ------------ 18-Nov ------ Grant
---- ---------------- 19-Nov ------ Grant
vfzr---------------- 20-Nov
azh ---------------- 23-Nov ------ Grant
yasmeenaaa ----- 25-Nov
raven ------------- 26-Nov ------- Grant
saadloe ----------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
sumit ------------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
bnkamal ---------- 30-Nov 
indergreat -------- 30-Nov 
wolfskin ---------- 4-Dec 
mtabbaa83 ------ 4-Dec 
sandipgp --------- 7-Dec 
sunnyy_619-------9-Dec
happie2012 -------10-Dec
prasannakp84 --- 14-Dec 
rameezsh1 ------- 16-Dec 
gd2015 ----------- 22-Dec 
KrithiAussie ------ 30-Dec
msr ---------------- 12-Jan


----------



## Amlan (Dec 3, 2015)

happie2012 said:


> Adding my name and CO contact date also in the list
> 
> ktoda -------------- 5-May
> trueblue43 ------- 30-June
> ...


Please add me to the list. Visa applied on 20th December

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## shashiamar (Jan 11, 2015)

Today morning was another usual day with no hope for the golden email.

The frustration was at it's peak at Singapore time 1pm as it is already 4pm in Australia and DIBP will close and now no chance for the email.

All on sudden at 1.30pm ...... To my surprise... Wow ...the profile removed notification from skill select was flashed.. Yes got the Visa grant email for our family in subsequent emails.....

I think the progress is as what predicted in earlier post.... Now the period attended is 30 Nov CO contact.

Thanks to all for your valuable contribution.Praise the lord.

My timeline

Occ Code. : Mechanical Engineer
EOI lodged : 14 Sep15
ITA. : 23 Nov 15
Visa lodged. : 23 Nov 15
CO Contact. : 30 Nov 15
Information provided: 21 Dec 15
Grant. : 3 Feb. 16
IED : 27 Nov 16


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shashiamar said:


> Today morning was another usual day with no hope for the golden email. The frustration was at it's peak at Singapore time 1pm as it is already 4pm in Australia and DIBP will close and now no chance for the email. All on sudden at 1.30pm ...... To my surprise... Wow ...the profile removed notification from skill select was flashed.. Yes got the Visa grant email for our family in subsequent emails..... I think the progress is as what predicted in earlier post.... Now the period attended is 30 Nov CO contact. Thanks to all for your valuable contribution.Praise the lord. My timeline Occ Code. : Mechanical Engineer EOI lodged : 14 Sep15 ITA. : 23 Nov 15 Visa lodged. : 23 Nov 15 CO Contact. : 30 Nov 15 Information provided: 21 Dec 15 Grant. : 3 Feb. 16 IED : 27 Nov 16


Congrats!


----------



## shashiamar (Jan 11, 2015)

Well the Visa processing is by another CO and is from Adelide...


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

shashiamar said:


> Today morning was another usual day with no hope for the golden email.
> 
> The frustration was at it's peak at Singapore time 1pm as it is already 4pm in Australia and DIBP will close and now no chance for the email.
> 
> ...


Congratulation. all the best


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

shashiamar said:


> Today morning was another usual day with no hope for the golden email.
> 
> The frustration was at it's peak at Singapore time 1pm as it is already 4pm in Australia and DIBP will close and now no chance for the email.
> 
> ...


That's a great news to hear shashiamar.
Finally hearing one good news today 

Wish you all the best for your next steps


----------



## Sparrow2015 (Oct 27, 2015)

Congratulations man. Happy for u. ????


----------



## rob56 (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi

I haven't really been involved in this forum before but though I'd post my info if it helps!

Got my grant today!

261313 Software Engineer

Visa Lodged ---------- 23-Nov-2014 65 points 5 claimed for work experience (self-employed)
CO Contact ---------- 01-Dec-2014 More information required (Adelaide)
More info provided ---------- 02-Dec-2014
Visa Granted ---------- 03-Feb-2015 (Adelaide)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rob56 said:


> Hi I haven't really been involved in this forum before but though I'd post my info if it helps! Got my grant today! 261313 Software Engineer Visa Lodged 23-Nov-2014 65 points 5 claimed for work experience (self-employed) CO Contact 01-Dec-2114 More information required (Adelaide) More info provided 02-Dec-2014 Visa Granted 03-Feb-2015 (Adelaide)


Congrats!


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

shashiamar said:


> Today morning was another usual day with no hope for the golden email.
> 
> The frustration was at it's peak at Singapore time 1pm as it is already 4pm in Australia and DIBP will close and now no chance for the email.
> 
> ...



Heartly congratulalations to you Shashiamar 
My CO also assigned on 30-Nov-2015..
I am also hoping for the golden email in coming days :fingerscrossed:


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

shashiamar said:


> Today morning was another usual day with no hope for the golden email.
> 
> The frustration was at it's peak at Singapore time 1pm as it is already 4pm in Australia and DIBP will close and now no chance for the email.
> 
> ...


Congratulations.. Shashiamar.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

rob56 said:


> Hi
> 
> I haven't really been involved in this forum before but though I'd post my info if it helps!
> 
> ...


Congratulations.. Rob


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

shashiamar said:


> Today morning was another usual day with no hope for the golden email.
> 
> The frustration was at it's peak at Singapore time 1pm as it is already 4pm in Australia and DIBP will close and now no chance for the email.
> 
> ...


congratz shashiamar, so when is the big day moving to down under. you were saying singapore time, so you are staying in singapore too?


----------



## Cgarik (Mar 4, 2015)

happie2012 said:


> Adding my name and CO contact date also in the list
> 
> ktoda -------------- 5-May
> trueblue43 ------- 30-June
> ...


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

shashiamar said:


> Today morning was another usual day with no hope for the golden email.
> 
> The frustration was at it's peak at Singapore time 1pm as it is already 4pm in Australia and DIBP will close and now no chance for the email.
> 
> ...



Many Many Congrats my friend !!! Enjoy new life in Oz


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

rob56 said:


> Hi
> 
> I haven't really been involved in this forum before but though I'd post my info if it helps!
> 
> ...


Congrats Rob56..
is the year 2014\2015 mentioned right ???:confused2::confused2:


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

shashiamar said:


> Today morning was another usual day with no hope for the golden email.
> 
> The frustration was at it's peak at Singapore time 1pm as it is already 4pm in Australia and DIBP will close and now no chance for the email.
> 
> ...


Wow.. best wishes buddy..!! When and where are you planning to move in?
Your visa subclass is 189 or 190?


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Visa subclass priority - doubt*

Guys,
One dbt.. 
Which visa subclass priority is higher - 189 (Prio-4) or 190 (Prio-3)?
Cos I could see many 190 visas being granted than 189...Can someone clarify please?


----------



## Amlan (Dec 3, 2015)

happie2012 said:


> Guys,
> One dbt..
> Which visa subclass priority is higher - 189 (Prio-4) or 190 (Prio-3)?
> Cos I could see many 190 visas being granted than 189...Can someone clarify please?


190 is higher priority than 189

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

shashiamar said:


> Today morning was another usual day with no hope for the golden email.
> 
> The frustration was at it's peak at Singapore time 1pm as it is already 4pm in Australia and DIBP will close and now no chance for the email.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! All the best for way ahead!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

rob56 said:


> Hi
> 
> I haven't really been involved in this forum before but though I'd post my info if it helps!
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

Amlan said:


> 190 is higher priority than 189
> 
> Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


ok.. that means it! Thanks Amlan..


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

rob56 said:


> Hi
> 
> I haven't really been involved in this forum before but though I'd post my info if it helps!
> 
> ...


Best wishes buddy.. yours is 189 or 190?


----------



## mtabbaa83 (Jan 8, 2016)

*Updated List*

Dear All,

This is the updated list in this forum, pls use it:

ktoda -------------- 5-May 
trueblue43 ------- 30-June
deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
perthling ---------- 2-Oct
New Aspirant ----- 11-Oct
fernandezjairus------20 Oct - CO Contact 27 Nov'15
sree_balla---------22 Oct'15 - CO Contact-27Nov'15
ash366 ------------ 26-Oct ----- Grant
ravian720	--------- 28-Oct
kenny -------------- 2-Nov ------ Grant
vybhavkmadadi --- 4-Nov
davesh ------------- 9 Nov ------ Grant
Chhavi ------------- 10-Nov ----- Grant
ravirami ----------- 11-Nov ----- Grant
Wodz69 ------------ 11-Nov ---- Grant
rosslleee ----------- 12-Nov ----- Grant
vinvid -------------- 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1---13-Nov
3sh -----------------13-Nov
gaus	--------------- 13-Nov
rabbahs ------------16-Nov
Arm_OZ -----------16-Nov ------ Grant
rani74 ------------ 17-Nov ------ Grant
faizan93 ---------- 18-Nov ------ Grant
andrey ------------ 18-Nov ------ Grant
---- ---------------- 19-Nov ------ Grant
vfzr---------------- 20-Nov
azh ---------------- 23-Nov ------ Grant
yasmeenaaa ----- 25-Nov
mtabbaa83------15-Nov
raven ------------- 26-Nov ------- Grant
saadloe ----------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
sumit ------------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
bnkamal ---------- 30-Nov 
indergreat -------- 30-Nov 
wolfskin ---------- 4-Dec 
mtabbaa83 ------ 4-Dec 
Cgarik --------------4-Dec
sandipgp --------- 7-Dec 
sunnyy_619-------9-Dec
happie2012 -------10-Dec
prasannakp84 --- 14-Dec 
rameezsh1 ------- 16-Dec 
gd2015 ----------- 22-Dec 
KrithiAussie ------ 30-Dec
msr ---------------- 12-Jan


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

rob56 said:


> Hi
> 
> I haven't really been involved in this forum before but though I'd post my info if it helps!
> 
> ...





shashiamar said:


> Today morning was another usual day with no hope for the golden email.
> 
> The frustration was at it's peak at Singapore time 1pm as it is already 4pm in Australia and DIBP will close and now no chance for the email.
> 
> ...


Congratz guys ... best of luck for future ...


----------



## shashiamar (Jan 11, 2015)

Dear All, thanks for you wishes. I applied for 189 Visa.

Yes,am in Singapore since 2008. Planning to have a pilot trip during my kids school holidays in June for 2-3 week to analyse the conditions in Melbourne. Gods grace got a relative to guide me there.

Our final move is yet to be decided. 

My best wishes to all who is awaiting.


----------



## Surbhi (Aug 27, 2013)

Adding myself to the list

ktoda -------------- 5-May 
trueblue43 ------- 30-June
deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
perthling ---------- 2-Oct
New Aspirant ----- 11-Oct
fernandezjairus------20 Oct - CO Contact 27 Nov'15
sree_balla---------22 Oct'15 - CO Contact-27Nov'15
Surbhi------------26-Oct(visa lodge) CO contact - 10Nov
ash366 ------------ 26-Oct ----- Grant
ravian720	--------- 28-Oct
kenny -------------- 2-Nov ------ Grant
vybhavkmadadi --- 4-Nov
davesh ------------- 9 Nov ------ Grant
Chhavi ------------- 10-Nov ----- Grant
ravirami ----------- 11-Nov ----- Grant
Wodz69 ------------ 11-Nov ---- Grant
rosslleee ----------- 12-Nov ----- Grant
vinvid -------------- 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1---13-Nov
3sh -----------------13-Nov
gaus	--------------- 13-Nov
rabbahs ------------16-Nov
Arm_OZ -----------16-Nov ------ Grant
rani74 ------------ 17-Nov ------ Grant
faizan93 ---------- 18-Nov ------ Grant
andrey ------------ 18-Nov ------ Grant
---- ---------------- 19-Nov ------ Grant
vfzr---------------- 20-Nov
azh ---------------- 23-Nov ------ Grant
yasmeenaaa ----- 25-Nov
mtabbaa83------15-Nov
raven ------------- 26-Nov ------- Grant
saadloe ----------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
sumit ------------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
bnkamal ---------- 30-Nov 
indergreat -------- 30-Nov 
wolfskin ---------- 4-Dec 
mtabbaa83 ------ 4-Dec 
Cgarik --------------4-Dec
sandipgp --------- 7-Dec 
sunnyy_619-------9-Dec
happie2012 -------10-Dec
prasannakp84 --- 14-Dec 
rameezsh1 ------- 16-Dec 
gd2015 ----------- 22-Dec 
KrithiAussie ------ 30-Dec
msr ---------------- 12-Jan


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

srf_2015 said:


> Guys...does any know how to maintain an excel sheet...so that all the names could be added in it


Hey, I have tried to make a spreadsheet, try to use it and add your info, tell me if it needs improvement, here's the link

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Excel spreadsheet link:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Z4SoiK3rFivmojmpcwkygw0YdjEc-_mQKetBV8mWo80/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

Guys, I have tried to make a spreadsheet with the list on this form, use this link to use it and update your info int it 

Excel spreadsheet link:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing


----------



## rob56 (Nov 16, 2015)

NONPRI said:


> Congrats Rob56..
> is the year 2014\2015 mentioned right ???:confused2::confused2:


Oops no sorry. Well spotted. It should read 2015\2016 !!


----------



## kaukuti (Mar 4, 2015)

Adding myself to the list

ktoda -------------- 5-May
trueblue43 ------- 30-June
deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
perthling ---------- 2-Oct
New Aspirant ----- 11-Oct
kaukuti ------------- 15-Oct'15- CO contact 18 Nov'15, Medicals and PCC: 10th Dec, Indian PCC: 8th Jan
fernandezjairus------20 Oct - CO Contact 27 Nov'15
sree_balla---------22 Oct'15 - CO Contact-27Nov'15
Surbhi------------26-Oct(visa lodge) CO contact - 10Nov
ash366 ------------ 26-Oct ----- Grant
ravian720 --------- 28-Oct
kenny -------------- 2-Nov ------ Grant
vybhavkmadadi --- 4-Nov
davesh ------------- 9 Nov ------ Grant
Chhavi ------------- 10-Nov ----- Grant
ravirami ----------- 11-Nov ----- Grant
Wodz69 ------------ 11-Nov ---- Grant
rosslleee ----------- 12-Nov ----- Grant
vinvid -------------- 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1---13-Nov
3sh -----------------13-Nov
gaus --------------- 13-Nov
rabbahs ------------16-Nov
Arm_OZ -----------16-Nov ------ Grant
rani74 ------------ 17-Nov ------ Grant
faizan93 ---------- 18-Nov ------ Grant
andrey ------------ 18-Nov ------ Grant
---- ---------------- 19-Nov ------ Grant
vfzr---------------- 20-Nov
azh ---------------- 23-Nov ------ Grant
yasmeenaaa ----- 25-Nov
mtabbaa83------15-Nov
raven ------------- 26-Nov ------- Grant
saadloe ----------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
sumit ------------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
bnkamal ---------- 30-Nov
indergreat -------- 30-Nov
wolfskin ---------- 4-Dec
mtabbaa83 ------ 4-Dec
Cgarik --------------4-Dec
sandipgp --------- 7-Dec
sunnyy_619-------9-Dec
happie2012 -------10-Dec
prasannakp84 --- 14-Dec
rameezsh1 ------- 16-Dec
gd2015 ----------- 22-Dec
KrithiAussie ------ 30-Dec
msr ---------------- 12-Jan


----------



## johnkeats (Dec 19, 2015)

Dear All,

The "GSM Visa Processing Officer" had contacted me on 13/10/2015 with a checklist of documents to be uploaded. It included PCC and medicals which I uploaded through my Immiaccount on 30/10/2015.
In the checklist, form 80 and form 1221 was not mentioned, is it required to upload these forms as well ?? Also, is "GSM Visa Processing Officer " same as Case Officer (CO) ?

My current application status is "Assessment in progress". 

Please clarify my queries as the declared processing time of 3 months is already passed


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

hi guys
as per the trend they reached 1/12 now right?


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> hi guys
> as per the trend they reached 1/12 now right?


Looks like.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## srf_2015 (Jun 9, 2015)

Great Job...Can you add me to the list..Visa lodged on 20 June 2015


----------



## srf_2015 (Jun 9, 2015)

indergreat said:


> srf_2015 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys...does any know how to maintain an excel sheet...so that all the names could be added in it
> ...


Great Job...can u pls add me to the lost...visa lodged on 20 June 2015


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

srf_2015 said:


> Great Job...can u pls add me to the lost...visa lodged on 20 June 2015


surely buddy ... but you guys can do it yourself also by clicking the link in my signature, when is your CO contact date


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

johnkeats said:


> Dear All, The "GSM Visa Processing Officer" had contacted me on 13/10/2015 with a checklist of documents to be uploaded. It included PCC and medicals which I uploaded through my Immiaccount on 30/10/2015. In the checklist, form 80 and form 1221 was not mentioned, is it required to upload these forms as well ?? Also, is "GSM Visa Processing Officer " same as Case Officer (CO) ? My current application status is "Assessment in progress". Please clarify my queries as the declared processing time of 3 months is already passed


You can try calling them, however, it seems like your CO is taking longer than usual to process your case. A number of applicants are in the same situation.


----------



## rock2007 (May 28, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> You can try calling them, however, it seems like your CO is taking longer than usual to process your case. A number of applicants are in the same situation.


I see many November applicants getting grant & very few October ones. Don't think they follow FIFO.

I applied on 15th Oct, contacted by CO on 15th Nov & yet no traces of the grant coming through 

Called twice, they were kind enought to take details & inform the application is under progress. :noidea:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rock2007 said:


> I see many November applicants getting grant & very few October ones. Don't think they follow FIFO. I applied on 15th Oct, contacted by CO on 15th Nov & yet no traces of the grant coming through  Called twice, they were kind enought to take details & inform the application is under progress. :noidea:


There are many COs, they cant use fifo - as depends on the CO and his/her processing pace and workload.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

sandipgp said:


> Looks like.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


This is my Thought about GSM processing the cases

*Nov-Dec *period if you expect any grant / Reply from CO - You will get it by next year *FEB* due to Christmas, Holidays, Australia Day. Lucky ppl may get quick reply.

*Feb-Mar *period are quite ok to expect some reply within 3 weeks of time. Again *APR *its Ester holidays and any requests on Apr, will take extra days to get a reply from CO which will go to May

* Jun-Jul-Aug-Sep-Oct-Nov * are the period where there are less holidays and we can expect CO Allocations, their replys, updates with in 3 weeks of time.

But again it depends on the no. of applications are getting processed and will lead upto 6 weeks as per current trend


----------



## kaukuti (Mar 4, 2015)

rock2007 said:


> I see many November applicants getting grant & very few October ones. Don't think they follow FIFO.
> 
> I applied on 15th Oct, contacted by CO on 15th Nov & yet no traces of the grant coming through
> 
> Called twice, they were kind enought to take details & inform the application is under progress. :noidea:


We applied on the same date. Did the CO request form 80 along with PCC and medicals? How about form 1221? I have not uploaded form 80 and 1221 as they didn't ask. Thinking of Uploading it today.


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

indergreat said:


> Congratz guys ... best of luck for future ...


Dear indergreat, 
I am not able to update my name and CO contact date in the spreadsheet.
Plz update my status too in your list.
Name:- NONPRI
CO contact :- 30-Nov-2015

Thanks


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

NONPRI said:


> Dear indergreat,
> I am not able to update my name and CO contact date in the spreadsheet.
> Plz update my status too in your list.
> Name:- NONPRI
> ...


Did that buddy, don't know what happened , you should be able to do it yourself ...


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

indergreat said:


> Did that buddy, don't know what happened , you should be able to do it yourself ...


Thanks Dear ...


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

indergreat said:


> Did that buddy, don't know what happened , you should be able to do it yourself ...


Hi indergreat i also unable to edit my name in spreadsheet. How can i add my visa lodged date, co allocation........ Etc.


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

sandipgp said:


> This is latest list of people who are waiting for grant from GSM Adelaide. Lets track their progress here.
> 
> ktoda	5-May
> deepgill	25-Aug
> ...


Dear Sandipgp,
Please add me too in your list.
Name :- NONPRI
CO Contact GSM Adelaide:- 30-nov-2015
visa :- 190 SS,SA


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

hello everyone Adding myself to the list

ktoda -------------- 5-May
trueblue43 ------- 30-June
deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
perthling ---------- 2-Oct
New Aspirant ----- 11-Oct
kaukuti ------------- 15-Oct'15- CO contact 18 Nov'15, Medicals and PCC: 10th Dec, Indian PCC: 8th Jan
fernandezjairus------20 Oct - CO Contact 27 Nov'15
sree_balla---------22 Oct'15 - CO Contact-27Nov'15
Surbhi------------26-Oct(visa lodge) CO contact - 10Nov
ash366 ------------ 26-Oct ----- Grant
ravian720 --------- 28-Oct
kenny -------------- 2-Nov ------ Grant
vybhavkmadadi --- 4-Nov
davesh ------------- 9 Nov ------ Grant
Chhavi ------------- 10-Nov ----- Grant
ravirami ----------- 11-Nov ----- Grant
Wodz69 ------------ 11-Nov ---- Grant
rosslleee ----------- 12-Nov ----- Grant
vinvid -------------- 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1---13-Nov
3sh -----------------13-Nov
gaus --------------- 13-Nov
rabbahs ------------16-Nov
Arm_OZ -----------16-Nov ------ Grant
rani74 ------------ 17-Nov ------ Grant
faizan93 ---------- 18-Nov ------ Grant
andrey ------------ 18-Nov ------ Grant
---- ---------------- 19-Nov ------ Grant
vfzr---------------- 20-Nov
azh ---------------- 23-Nov ------ Grant
yasmeenaaa ----- 25-Nov
mtabbaa83------15-Nov
raven ------------- 26-Nov ------- Grant
saadloe ----------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
sumit ------------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
bnkamal ---------- 30-Nov
indergreat -------- 30-Nov
wolfskin ---------- 4-Dec
mtabbaa83 ------ 4-Dec
Cgarik --------------4-Dec
sandipgp --------- 7-Dec
sunnyy_619-------9-Dec
happie2012 -------10-Dec
prasannakp84 --- 14-Dec
rameezsh1 ------- 16-Dec
gd2015 ----------- 22-Dec
KrithiAussie ------ 30-Dec
vikaschandra--------6-Jan CO contact 19-Jan requested for form 80 once again
msr ---------------- 12-Jan


----------



## srf_2015 (Jun 9, 2015)

indergreat said:


> srf_2015 said:
> 
> 
> > Great Job...can u pls add me to the lost...visa lodged on 20 June 2015
> ...


My last CO contact is 02 Feb 2015 requesting Medicals..pls add me since i am unable to add myself


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

shashiamar said:


> Today morning was another usual day with no hope for the golden email.
> 
> The was at it's peak at Singapore time 1pm as it is already 4pm in Australia and DIBP will close and now no chance for the email.
> 
> ...


Congratulations shashiamar


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

rob56 said:


> Hi
> 
> I haven't really been involved in this forum before but though I'd post my info if it helps!
> 
> ...


Congratulations Rob


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

but other people are entering/editing their info in spreadsheet


----------



## johnkeats (Dec 19, 2015)

rock2007 said:


> I see many November applicants getting grant & very few October ones. Don't think they follow FIFO.
> 
> I applied on 15th Oct, contacted by CO on 15th Nov & yet no traces of the grant coming through
> 
> Called twice, they were kind enought to take details & inform the application is under progress. :noidea:



Dear,

What is the contact number to reach them from outside Australia ?


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

hello everyone Adding myself to the list

ktoda -------------- 5-May
trueblue43 ------- 30-June
deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
perthling ---------- 2-Oct
New Aspirant ----- 11-Oct
kaukuti ------------- 15-Oct'15- CO contact 18 Nov'15, Medicals and PCC: 10th Dec, Indian PCC: 8th Jan
fernandezjairus------20 Oct - CO Contact 27 Nov'15
sree_balla---------22 Oct'15 - CO Contact-27Nov'15
Surbhi------------26-Oct(visa lodge) CO contact - 10Nov
ash366 ------------ 26-Oct ----- Grant
ravian720 --------- 28-Oct
kenny -------------- 2-Nov ------ Grant
vybhavkmadadi --- 4-Nov
davesh ------------- 9 Nov ------ Grant
Chhavi ------------- 10-Nov ----- Grant
ravirami ----------- 11-Nov ----- Grant
Wodz69 ------------ 11-Nov ---- Grant
rosslleee ----------- 12-Nov ----- Grant
vinvid -------------- 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1---13-Nov
3sh -----------------13-Nov
gaus --------------- 13-Nov
rabbahs ------------16-Nov
Arm_OZ -----------16-Nov ------ Grant
rani74 ------------ 17-Nov ------ Grant
faizan93 ---------- 18-Nov ------ Grant
andrey ------------ 18-Nov ------ Grant
---- ---------------- 19-Nov ------ Grant
vfzr---------------- 20-Nov
azh ---------------- 23-Nov ------ Grant
yasmeenaaa ----- 25-Nov
mtabbaa83------15-Nov
raven ------------- 26-Nov ------- Grant
saadloe ----------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
sumit ------------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
bnkamal ---------- 30-Nov
indergreat -------- 30-Nov
wolfskin ---------- 4-Dec
mtabbaa83 ------ 4-Dec
Cgarik --------------4-Dec
sandipgp --------- 7-Dec
sunnyy_619-------9-Dec
happie2012 -------10-Dec
prasannakp84 --- 14-Dec
rameezsh1 ------- 16-Dec
gd2015 ----------- 22-Dec
KrithiAussie ------ 30-Dec
vikaschandra--------6-Jan CO contact 19-Jan requested for form 80 once again
cozmopravesh-------11 Jan
msr ---------------- 12-Jan


----------



## johnkeats (Dec 19, 2015)

toda -------------- 5-May
trueblue43 ------- 30-June
deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
johnkeats --- 31st Aug'15 (lodged) - 13th Oct'15 (CO Contact) - 28th Oct'15 (Documents submitted) - 
perthling ---------- 2-Oct
New Aspirant ----- 11-Oct
kaukuti ------------- 15-Oct'15- CO contact 18 Nov'15, Medicals and PCC: 10th Dec, Indian PCC: 8th Jan
fernandezjairus------20 Oct - CO Contact 27 Nov'15
sree_balla---------22 Oct'15 - CO Contact-27Nov'15
Surbhi------------26-Oct(visa lodge) CO contact - 10Nov
ash366 ------------ 26-Oct ----- Grant
ravian720 --------- 28-Oct
kenny -------------- 2-Nov ------ Grant
vybhavkmadadi --- 4-Nov
davesh ------------- 9 Nov ------ Grant
Chhavi ------------- 10-Nov ----- Grant
ravirami ----------- 11-Nov ----- Grant
Wodz69 ------------ 11-Nov ---- Grant
rosslleee ----------- 12-Nov ----- Grant
vinvid -------------- 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1---13-Nov
3sh -----------------13-Nov
gaus --------------- 13-Nov
rabbahs ------------16-Nov
Arm_OZ -----------16-Nov ------ Grant
rani74 ------------ 17-Nov ------ Grant
faizan93 ---------- 18-Nov ------ Grant
andrey ------------ 18-Nov ------ Grant
---- ---------------- 19-Nov ------ Grant
vfzr---------------- 20-Nov
azh ---------------- 23-Nov ------ Grant
yasmeenaaa ----- 25-Nov
mtabbaa83------15-Nov
raven ------------- 26-Nov ------- Grant
saadloe ----------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
sumit ------------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
bnkamal ---------- 30-Nov
indergreat -------- 30-Nov
wolfskin ---------- 4-Dec
mtabbaa83 ------ 4-Dec
Cgarik --------------4-Dec
sandipgp --------- 7-Dec
sunnyy_619-------9-Dec
happie2012 -------10-Dec
prasannakp84 --- 14-Dec
rameezsh1 ------- 16-Dec
gd2015 ----------- 22-Dec
KrithiAussie ------ 30-Dec
vikaschandra--------6-Jan CO contact 19-Jan requested for form 80 once again
cozmopravesh-------11 Jan
msr ---------------- 12-Jan


----------



## rohitjaggi (Oct 8, 2015)

ktoda -------------- 5-May
trueblue43 ------- 30-June
deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
perthling ---------- 2-Oct
New Aspirant ----- 11-Oct
kaukuti ------------- 15-Oct'15- CO contact 18 Nov'15, Medicals and PCC: 10th Dec, Indian PCC: 8th Jan
fernandezjairus------20 Oct - CO Contact 27 Nov'15
sree_balla---------22 Oct'15 - CO Contact-27Nov'15
Surbhi------------26-Oct(visa lodge) CO contact - 10Nov
ash366 ------------ 26-Oct ----- Grant
ravian720 --------- 28-Oct
kenny -------------- 2-Nov ------ Grant
vybhavkmadadi --- 4-Nov
davesh ------------- 9 Nov ------ Grant
Chhavi ------------- 10-Nov ----- Grant
ravirami ----------- 11-Nov ----- Grant
Wodz69 ------------ 11-Nov ---- Grant
rosslleee ----------- 12-Nov ----- Grant
vinvid -------------- 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1---13-Nov
3sh -----------------13-Nov
gaus --------------- 13-Nov
rabbahs ------------16-Nov
Arm_OZ -----------16-Nov ------ Grant
rani74 ------------ 17-Nov ------ Grant
faizan93 ---------- 18-Nov ------ Grant
andrey ------------ 18-Nov ------ Grant
---- ---------------- 19-Nov ------ Grant
vfzr---------------- 20-Nov
Rohit Jaggi------- 23-Nov----CO contact ---14-Dec for Birth Certificate---Grant--??
azh ---------------- 23-Nov ------ Grant
yasmeenaaa ----- 25-Nov
mtabbaa83------15-Nov
raven ------------- 26-Nov ------- Grant
saadloe ----------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
sumit ------------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
bnkamal ---------- 30-Nov
indergreat -------- 30-Nov
wolfskin ---------- 4-Dec
mtabbaa83 ------ 4-Dec
Cgarik --------------4-Dec
sandipgp --------- 7-Dec
sunnyy_619-------9-Dec
happie2012 -------10-Dec
prasannakp84 --- 14-Dec
rameezsh1 ------- 16-Dec
gd2015 ----------- 22-Dec
KrithiAussie ------ 30-Dec
vikaschandra--------6-Jan CO contact 19-Jan requested for form 80 once again
cozmopravesh-------11 Jan
msr ---------------- 12-Jan


----------



## Yograj (Nov 8, 2015)

rohitjaggi said:


> ktoda -------------- 5-May
> trueblue43 ------- 30-June
> deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
> Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
> ...


----------



## rohitjaggi (Oct 8, 2015)

So sick and tired of waiting, almost been 2 months now after the CO contact.

Not a single update.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

I feel I will definitely touch 365 days by the time my CO reply's 

Please wish me folks with some sort of Congratulations


----------



## Optimistic_S (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi guys, 

I've been a quiet reader in this forum but still want to let you know that I just got Grant 1 hour ago. Finally great effort and patience have paid off. In my case, processing time was exactly 54 days excluding holidays and weekends. I uploaded all required documents (not form 80 or 1221) but still get the Grant. So, I think it depends on case to case for CO to request those info.

Besides, a interesting factor is that CO requesting further info is different from CO giving me GRANT.

Anyway, I wish you luck with your PR applications.

Cheers


-------------------------

29 Oct 2015: Invitation (190)
11 Nov 2015: Visa lodged: 
30 Nov 2015: CO contact: 
10 Dec 2015: Medicals: 
04 Feb 2016: Grant:


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Optimistic_S said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been a quiet reader in this forum but still want to let you know that I just got Grant 1 hour ago. Finally great effort and patience have paid off. In my case, processing time was exactly 54 days excluding holidays and weekends. I uploaded all required documents (not form 80 or 1221) but still get the Grant. So, I think it depends on case to case for CO to request those info.
> 
> ...


Hi

Congratulations and all the best. It will be good if you can share your timelines please


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

Ktoda said:


> I feel I will definitely touch 365 days by the time my CO reply's
> 
> Please wish me folks with some sort of Congratulations


Hang in there buddy, longer the wait, more fruitful the result!

I must say, I've got addicted to the forum now just waiting to lodge my visa, I can't imagine my condition after that!


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

rahulraju2008 said:


> Hang in there buddy, longer the wait, more fruitful the result!
> 
> I must say, I've got addicted to the forum now just waiting to lodge my visa, I can't imagine my condition after that!


Seems you are also in same situation as me waiting for your baby.
Advance Congratulations for your baby and all the best.. I feel your case will move with some sort of speed because I submitted my baby passport in Nov-Dec period which is holiday season and in nearby I don't see any holidays if you can submit all the docs by Mar 2016. All the best


----------



## Optimistic_S (Oct 10, 2015)

Ktoda said:


> Hi
> 
> Congratulations and all the best. It will be good if you can share your timelines please


Thanks mate!  I has updated my post. Good luck!


----------



## pmodi86 (Feb 4, 2016)

*visa 189 loged visa in 2015- internal auditor*

hi
*SKILLED SUBCLASS-189- INTERNAL AUDITOR
ASSESSMENT- MARCH 2015
EOI- MAY2015
VISA SUB-JULY 2015
PCC-SUB- OCT2015
VISA-WAITING .......................
reason for dealy ?.................................. 

*


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

Optimistic_S said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been a quiet reader in this forum but still want to let you know that I just got Grant 1 hour ago. Finally great effort and patience have paid off. In my case, processing time was exactly 54 days excluding holidays and weekends. I uploaded all required documents (not form 80 or 1221) but still get the Grant. So, I think it depends on case to case for CO to request those info.
> 
> ...


Many congratulations Optimistic


----------



## sifat.civil (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi guys..

Got the golden mail today.. Thanks a lot for your continuous support..


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

sifat.civil said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> Got the golden mail today.. Thanks a lot for your continuous support..


Congratulation Sifat.Civil
For which state you have applied??


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

sifat.civil said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> Got the golden mail today.. Thanks a lot for your continuous support..


Congratulations. All the best for your next steps


----------



## anmolk (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi All,

Invited on 8th January 2016
Application Lodged on 12th January 2016
All documents including form 80 uploaded on 19th January 2016
CO assigned on 4th February 2016 (Requested for Australian Police Check, although it was uploaded already)
Request Completed on 4th February 2016 and sent mail to CO
Grant XX/XX/2016

Any idea guys when CO contacts back after request is completed...

Thanks in advance.

Cheers


----------



## ssAus (Oct 21, 2015)

*Got Grant*

Hi guys. Got my grant today. 

The timelines in this forum has helped me anticipate every step, so thank you all.

Best Luck to all those wait.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

anmolk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Invited on 8th January 2016
> Application Lodged on 12th January 2016
> ...


Generally they check back your case after 28 days of first CO contact. You need to take a patience pill mate as everyone of us taking each day.


----------



## anmolk (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks alot Parvesh.. yeah i guess will have to take it now :smiling_imp:


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

pmodi86 said:


> hi
> *SKILLED SUBCLASS-189- INTERNAL AUDITOR
> ASSESSMENT- MARCH 2015
> EOI- MAY2015
> ...


Dear pmodi,
2 questions from you?
1. Have you applied your application by yourself or through migration agent?
2. Do you know that your CO has allocated or not ?


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

rohitjaggi said:


> ktoda -------------- 5-May
> trueblue43 ------- 30-June
> deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
> Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
> ...


I am also in the waiting list


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

ssAus said:


> Hi guys. Got my grant today.
> 
> The timelines in this forum has helped me anticipate every step, so thank you all.
> 
> Best Luck to all those wait.


Congratulations ssAus


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

I have started telling myself "Patience is a virtue..." 
Its been 26 days since CO contact and 49 days (both counts excluding Dec and Jan Holidays) since I lodged visa... Checking mail box to find no grant mails is frustrating.. Nothing can be done but to have *hope *that grants will come in a days time or so.. :hail:


----------



## Sparrow2015 (Oct 27, 2015)

Adding my name to the list - 

ktoda -------------- 5-May
trueblue43 ------- 30-June
deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
perthling ---------- 2-Oct
New Aspirant ----- 11-Oct
kaukuti ------------- 15-Oct'15- CO contact 18 Nov'15, Medicals and PCC: 10th Dec, Indian PCC: 8th Jan
fernandezjairus------20 Oct - CO Contact 27 Nov'15
sree_balla---------22 Oct'15 - CO Contact-27Nov'15
Surbhi------------26-Oct(visa lodge) CO contact - 10Nov
ash366 ------------ 26-Oct ----- Grant
ravian720 --------- 28-Oct
kenny -------------- 2-Nov ------ Grant
vybhavkmadadi --- 4-Nov
davesh ------------- 9 Nov ------ Grant
Chhavi ------------- 10-Nov ----- Grant
ravirami ----------- 11-Nov ----- Grant
Wodz69 ------------ 11-Nov ---- Grant
rosslleee ----------- 12-Nov ----- Grant
vinvid -------------- 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1---13-Nov
3sh -----------------13-Nov
gaus --------------- 13-Nov
rabbahs ------------16-Nov
Arm_OZ -----------16-Nov ------ Grant
rani74 ------------ 17-Nov ------ Grant
faizan93 ---------- 18-Nov ------ Grant
andrey ------------ 18-Nov ------ Grant
*sparrow2015 -----------18 Nov *
---- ---------------- 19-Nov ------ Grant
vfzr---------------- 20-Nov
Rohit Jaggi------- 23-Nov----CO contact ---14-Dec for Birth Certificate---Grant--??
azh ---------------- 23-Nov ------ Grant
yasmeenaaa ----- 25-Nov
mtabbaa83------15-Nov
raven ------------- 26-Nov ------- Grant
saadloe ----------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
sumit ------------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
bnkamal ---------- 30-Nov
indergreat -------- 30-Nov
NONPRI------------ 30-Nov
wolfskin ---------- 4-Dec
mtabbaa83 ------ 4-Dec
Cgarik --------------4-Dec
sandipgp --------- 7-Dec
sunnyy_619-------9-Dec
happie2012 -------10-Dec
prasannakp84 --- 14-Dec
rameezsh1 ------- 16-Dec
gd2015 ----------- 22-Dec
KrithiAussie ------ 30-Dec
vikaschandra--------6-Jan CO contact 19-Jan requested for form 80 once again
cozmopravesh-------11 Jan
msr ---------------- 12-Jan


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

ssAus said:


> Hi guys. Got my grant today.
> 
> The timelines in this forum has helped me anticipate every step, so thank you all.
> 
> Best Luck to all those wait.





Optimistic_S said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been a quiet reader in this forum but still want to let you know that I just got Grant 1 hour ago. Finally great effort and patience have paid off. In my case, processing time was exactly 54 days excluding holidays and weekends. I uploaded all required documents (not form 80 or 1221) but still get the Grant. So, I think it depends on case to case for CO to request those info.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate.... All the best for future......


----------



## ssAus (Oct 21, 2015)

Optimistic_S said:


> Besides, a interesting factor is that CO requesting further info is different from CO giving me GRANT.


Same thing here. Congrats and Best Luck for the future.


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

harryb729 said:


> No News Today even....Another Disappointment day today....


DEAR harryb,
Please share your visa grant status???


----------



## pmodi86 (Feb 4, 2016)

Visa procedure done by myself. And co been allocated as has already once mailed us to give further documents which also we had already submitted by 28th September. From then haven't got any intimation. Will it be fine to call them? Do they give accurate answers?


----------



## pmodi86 (Feb 4, 2016)

NONPRI said:


> Dear pmodi,
> 2 questions from you?
> 1. Have you applied your application by yourself or through migration agent?
> 2. Do you know that your CO has allocated or not ?


Visa procedure done by myself. And co been allocated as has already once mailed us to give further documents which also we had already submitted by 28th September. From then haven't got any intimation. Will it be fine to call them? Do they give accurate answers?


----------



## Yograj (Nov 8, 2015)

Good Morning to all my dear friends!!
Today morning I have received golden email….
I would like to say thank you so much to EF and all members. Special thanks to Keeda…
I will pray to god that all my EF friend who are waiting for grant will get it soon.
Once again thanks.. For support and motivation…..
My time lime is as below.
Subclass 190 Radio Telecommunication Technician 313211 | Points 55+5 |
Invited for NSW Sponsorship: 17th October 2015.
NSW Sponsorship Approved: 31st October 2015.
Invited: 31st October 2015
Visa Applied: 1st November 2015 ( All Docs front Loaded, Form 80 form me, form 1221 for Wife)
1st CO Contacted: 3rd December 2015. Req for Spouse Language evidence. 
2nd CO Contacted: 23rd December 2015. ( VAC2 payment for spouse language)
GSM Adelaide.
Visa Grant: 5th February 2016.


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

Yograj said:


> Good Morning to all my dear friends!!
> Today morning I have received golden email….
> I would like to say thank you so much to EF and all members. Special thanks to Keeda…
> I will pray to god that all my EF friend who are waiting for grant will get it soon.
> ...


congratulation


----------



## sunnyy_619 (Jan 29, 2016)

*congratulations*



Yograj said:


> Good Morning to all my dear friends!!
> Today morning I have received golden email….
> I would like to say thank you so much to EF and all members. Special thanks to Keeda…
> I will pray to god that all my EF friend who are waiting for grant will get it soon.
> ...


Good to hear that.Atleast the list is moving ahead.


----------



## Sree_Balla (Oct 13, 2015)

Yograj said:


> Good Morning to all my dear friends!!
> Today morning I have received golden email….
> I would like to say thank you so much to EF and all members. Special thanks to Keeda…
> I will pray to god that all my EF friend who are waiting for grant will get it soon.
> ...


Congratulations!!!


----------



## wizard82 (Jul 23, 2015)

Adding my name to the list - 

ktoda -------------- 5-May
trueblue43 ------- 30-June
deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
perthling ---------- 2-Oct
New Aspirant ----- 11-Oct
kaukuti ------------- 15-Oct'15- CO contact 18 Nov'15, Medicals and PCC: 10th Dec, Indian PCC: 8th Jan
fernandezjairus------20 Oct - CO Contact 27 Nov'15
sree_balla---------22 Oct'15 - CO Contact-27Nov'15
Surbhi------------26-Oct(visa lodge) CO contact - 10Nov
ash366 ------------ 26-Oct ----- Grant
ravian720 --------- 28-Oct
kenny -------------- 2-Nov ------ Grant
vybhavkmadadi --- 4-Nov
davesh ------------- 9 Nov ------ Grant
Chhavi ------------- 10-Nov ----- Grant
ravirami ----------- 11-Nov ----- Grant
Wodz69 ------------ 11-Nov ---- Grant
rosslleee ----------- 12-Nov ----- Grant
vinvid -------------- 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1---13-Nov
3sh -----------------13-Nov
gaus --------------- 13-Nov
rabbahs ------------16-Nov
Arm_OZ -----------16-Nov ------ Grant
rani74 ------------ 17-Nov ------ Grant
faizan93 ---------- 18-Nov ------ Grant
andrey ------------ 18-Nov ------ Grant
sparrow2015 -----------18 Nov 
---- ---------------- 19-Nov ------ Grant
vfzr---------------- 20-Nov
Rohit Jaggi------- 23-Nov----CO contact ---14-Dec for Birth Certificate---Grant--??
azh ---------------- 23-Nov ------ Grant
yasmeenaaa ----- 25-Nov
mtabbaa83------15-Nov
raven ------------- 26-Nov ------- Grant
saadloe ----------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
sumit ------------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
bnkamal ---------- 30-Nov
indergreat -------- 30-Nov
NONPRI------------ 30-Nov
wolfskin ---------- 4-Dec
mtabbaa83 ------ 4-Dec
Cgarik --------------4-Dec
sandipgp --------- 7-Dec
sunnyy_619-------9-Dec
happie2012 -------10-Dec
prasannakp84 --- 14-Dec
rameezsh1 ------- 16-Dec
wizard82-----------17-Dec (CO contact on 12-Jan requested for Medicals)
gd2015 ----------- 22-Dec
KrithiAussie ------ 30-Dec
vikaschandra--------6-Jan CO contact 19-Jan requested for form 80 once again
cozmopravesh-------11 Jan
msr ---------------- 12-Jan


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

Yograj said:


> Good Morning to all my dear friends!!
> Today morning I have received golden email….
> I would like to say thank you so much to EF and all members. Special thanks to Keeda…
> I will pray to god that all my EF friend who are waiting for grant will get it soon.
> ...


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

Yograj said:


> Good Morning to all my dear friends!!
> Today morning I have received golden email….
> I would like to say thank you so much to EF and all members. Special thanks to Keeda…
> I will pray to god that all my EF friend who are waiting for grant will get it soon.
> ...


Congratulations.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Yograj said:


> Good Morning to all my dear friends!!
> Today morning I have received golden email….
> I would like to say thank you so much to EF and all members. Special thanks to Keeda…
> I will pray to god that all my EF friend who are waiting for grant will get it soon.
> ...


Congratulations... Yograj. Really gooood newz


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

Good morning everyone, Finally the waiting is over received our grants really can't describe the feeling. Thank you everyone for all your support


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

tt2 said:


> Good morning everyone, Finally the waiting is over received our grants really can't describe the feeling. Thank you everyone for all your support


WOw...congratulations

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Many many congrats guys .... have a wonderful time ahead !!!



Yograj said:


> Good Morning to all my dear friends!!
> Today morning I have received golden email….
> I would like to say thank you so much to EF and all members. Special thanks to Keeda…
> I will pray to god that all my EF friend who are waiting for grant will get it soon.
> ...






tt2 said:


> Good morning everyone, Finally the waiting is over received our grants really can't describe the feeling. Thank you everyone for all your support


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

Yograj said:


> Good Morning to all my dear friends!!
> Today morning I have received golden email….
> I would like to say thank you so much to EF and all members. Special thanks to Keeda…
> I will pray to god that all my EF friend who are waiting for grant will get it soon.
> ...


Congratulations Yograj


----------



## Amlan (Dec 3, 2015)

Congratulations Yograj!! Best of luck for the next steps!!

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## srf_2015 (Jun 9, 2015)

WoW!!!?? Congratz to all who got the visa grant..


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

tt2 said:


> Good morning everyone, Finally the waiting is over received our grants really can't describe the feeling. Thank you everyone for all your support


Hearty Congratulations!!! You have been waiting for long, I can understand what a relief it must be!


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

tt2 said:


> Good morning everyone, Finally the waiting is over received our grants really can't describe the feeling. Thank you everyone for all your support





Yograj said:


> Good Morning to all my dear friends!!
> Today morning I have received golden email….


Congratz guys ... all the best for future ...


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

tt2 said:


> Good morning everyone, Finally the waiting is over received our grants really can't describe the feeling. Thank you everyone for all your support


Congratulations tt2 and all the best for your next steps


----------



## Amlan (Dec 3, 2015)

Congratulations tt2!!! Best wishes for the next steps!! 

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

Congrats Yograj and tt2.. Best wishes for a wonderful year guys..!!


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

pmodi86 said:


> Visa procedure done by myself. And co been allocated as has already once mailed us to give further documents which also we had already submitted by 28th September. From then haven't got any intimation. Will it be fine to call them? Do they give accurate answers?


Dear pmodi,
Please share your time line in your signatures.
Also you can call them at any time in their working hours.
I think its better to call them or write a mail to your CO about your status.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Congrats yograj 



Yograj said:


> Good Morning to all my dear friends!!
> Today morning I have received golden email….
> I would like to say thank you so much to EF and all members. Special thanks to Keeda…
> I will pray to god that all my EF friend who are waiting for grant will get it soon.
> ...


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Congratulation... When you are planning to move? 

Keep in touch 


sifat.civil said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> Got the golden mail today.. Thanks a lot for your continuous support..


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

I am also adding myself into the list, although my application is hold until the birth of my child (March 1st Week,16) 

ktoda -------------- 5-May
trueblue43 ------- 30-June
deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
perthling ---------- 2-Oct
New Aspirant ----- 11-Oct
kaukuti ------------- 15-Oct'15- CO contact 18 Nov'15, Medicals and PCC: 10th Dec, Indian PCC: 8th Jan
fernandezjairus------20 Oct - CO Contact 27 Nov'15
sree_balla---------22 Oct'15 - CO Contact-27Nov'15
Surbhi------------26-Oct(visa lodge) CO contact - 10Nov*
amar_klanti-----03-Oct'15- 1st CO contact 10 Nov'15, Medicals and PCC; 2nd CO contact 14 Jan'16, PCC, Wfie X-ray and child document. [Hold Until child birth]*
ash366 ------------ 26-Oct ----- Grant
ravian720 --------- 28-Oct
kenny -------------- 2-Nov ------ Grant
vybhavkmadadi --- 4-Nov
davesh ------------- 9 Nov ------ Grant
Chhavi ------------- 10-Nov ----- Grant
ravirami ----------- 11-Nov ----- Grant
Wodz69 ------------ 11-Nov ---- Grant
rosslleee ----------- 12-Nov ----- Grant
vinvid -------------- 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1---13-Nov
3sh -----------------13-Nov
gaus --------------- 13-Nov
rabbahs ------------16-Nov
Arm_OZ -----------16-Nov ------ Grant
rani74 ------------ 17-Nov ------ Grant
faizan93 ---------- 18-Nov ------ Grant
andrey ------------ 18-Nov ------ Grant
sparrow2015 -----------18 Nov 
---- ---------------- 19-Nov ------ Grant
vfzr---------------- 20-Nov
Rohit Jaggi------- 23-Nov----CO contact ---14-Dec for Birth Certificate---Grant--??
azh ---------------- 23-Nov ------ Grant
yasmeenaaa ----- 25-Nov
mtabbaa83------15-Nov
raven ------------- 26-Nov ------- Grant
saadloe ----------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
sumit ------------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
bnkamal ---------- 30-Nov
indergreat -------- 30-Nov
NONPRI------------ 30-Nov
wolfskin ---------- 4-Dec
mtabbaa83 ------ 4-Dec
Cgarik --------------4-Dec
sandipgp --------- 7-Dec
sunnyy_619-------9-Dec
happie2012 -------10-Dec
prasannakp84 --- 14-Dec
rameezsh1 ------- 16-Dec
wizard82-----------17-Dec (CO contact on 12-Jan requested for Medicals)
gd2015 ----------- 22-Dec
KrithiAussie ------ 30-Dec
vikaschandra--------6-Jan CO contact 19-Jan requested for form 80 once again
cozmopravesh-------11 Jan
msr ---------------- 12-Jan[/QUOTE]


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

Dear All members;

According to this forum threads, from last few days trend it seems that South Australia not granting the visa for 190 and 489.

Please share your comments from above said .


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

NONPRI said:


> Dear All members; According to this forum threads, from last few days trend it seems that South Australia not granting the visa for 190 and 489. Please share your comments from above said .


Which posts made you to believe this?


----------



## gmt300 (Nov 20, 2015)

NONPRI said:


> Dear All members;
> 
> According to this forum threads, from last few days trend it seems that South Australia not granting the visa for 190 and 489.
> 
> Please share your comments from above said .


Visa is not issued by states. they only give invitation letter for 190. after that they have no role to play and DIPB comes in picture. Also 190 guys are getting visas.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

tt2 said:


> Good morning everyone, Finally the waiting is over received our grants really can't describe the feeling. Thank you everyone for all your support


ohhhh finallly congratulationssssss


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

NONPRI said:


> Dear All members;
> 
> According to this forum threads, from last few days trend it seems that South Australia not granting the visa for 190 and 489.
> 
> Please share your comments from above said .


i dont think so
even today tt2 visa 489 i guess got grant and yesterday i saw 190 grants


----------



## thala1984 (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi All,

am also adding myself into the list.

ktoda -------------- 5-May
trueblue43 ------- 30-June
deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
perthling ---------- 2-Oct
New Aspirant ----- 11-Oct
kaukuti ------------- 15-Oct'15- CO contact 18 Nov'15, Medicals and PCC: 10th Dec, Indian PCC: 8th Jan
fernandezjairus------20 Oct - CO Contact 27 Nov'15
sree_balla---------22 Oct'15 - CO Contact-27Nov'15
Surbhi------------26-Oct(visa lodge) CO contact - 10Nov
amar_klanti-----03-Oct'15- 1st CO contact 10 Nov'15, Medicals and PCC; 2nd CO contact 14 Jan'16, PCC, Wfie X-ray and child document. [Hold Until child birth]
ash366 ------------ 26-Oct ----- Grant
ravian720 --------- 28-Oct
kenny -------------- 2-Nov ------ Grant
vybhavkmadadi --- 4-Nov
davesh ------------- 9 Nov ------ Grant
Chhavi ------------- 10-Nov ----- Grant
ravirami ----------- 11-Nov ----- Grant
Wodz69 ------------ 11-Nov ---- Grant
rosslleee ----------- 12-Nov ----- Grant
vinvid -------------- 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1---13-Nov
3sh -----------------13-Nov
gaus --------------- 13-Nov
rabbahs ------------16-Nov
Arm_OZ -----------16-Nov ------ Grant
rani74 ------------ 17-Nov ------ Grant
faizan93 ---------- 18-Nov ------ Grant
andrey ------------ 18-Nov ------ Grant
sparrow2015 -----------18 Nov 
---- ---------------- 19-Nov ------ Grant
vfzr---------------- 20-Nov
Rohit Jaggi------- 23-Nov----CO contact ---14-Dec for Birth Certificate---Grant--??
azh ---------------- 23-Nov ------ Grant
yasmeenaaa ----- 25-Nov
mtabbaa83------15-Nov
raven ------------- 26-Nov ------- Grant
saadloe ----------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
sumit ------------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
bnkamal ---------- 30-Nov
indergreat -------- 30-Nov
NONPRI------------ 30-Nov
wolfskin ---------- 4-Dec
mtabbaa83 ------ 4-Dec
Cgarik --------------4-Dec
sandipgp --------- 7-Dec
sunnyy_619-------9-Dec
happie2012 -------10-Dec
thala1984 --------- 10 Dec ( Visa Lodge ) --14 Jan(CO Contact for PCC and submitted same day) 
prasannakp84 --- 14-Dec
rameezsh1 ------- 16-Dec
wizard82-----------17-Dec (CO contact on 12-Jan requested for Medicals)
gd2015 ----------- 22-Dec
KrithiAussie ------ 30-Dec
vikaschandra--------6-Jan CO contact 19-Jan requested for form 80 once again
cozmopravesh-------11 Jan
msr ---------------- 12-Jan[/QUOTE]


----------



## thewolfsingh (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi guys,

I submitted my visa application under SC189 for 263111 on 23st Nov 15. 1st CO contact for form 80 and another employment evidence happened on 30th Nov. Fulfilled the requirement on 08th Dec, and clicked Information Submitted on 13th Dec. On 3rd Feb, 2nd CO contacted for same form 80 and employment evidence. I have sent reply to same email saying these were already submitted on 8th Dec with and I have also attached a screenshot of webpage of ImmiAccount attach document page. After emailing them I resubmitted the requested docs and clicked Information Submitted button. Next day morning I called them and a nice lady picked my call and didn't ask for any identification and when I explained my situation she said that CO will reply me in 28 days and I have to wait till further contact.

My question is why would 2nd CO ask for same form 80 and employment evidence? Secondly how much time they may take to read my email and clarification and then grant? Thirdly how they forward the email to concerned CO as all email goes to one common email address?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

thewolfsingh said:


> Hi guys, I submitted my visa application under SC189 for 263111 on 23st Nov 15. 1st CO contact for form 80 and another employment evidence happened on 30th Nov. Fulfilled the requirement on 08th Dec, and clicked Information Submitted on 13th Dec. On 3rd Feb, 2nd CO contacted for same form 80 and employment evidence. I have sent reply to same email saying these were already submitted on 8th Dec with and I have also attached a screenshot of webpage of ImmiAccount attach document page. After emailing them I resubmitted the requested docs and clicked Information Submitted button. Next day morning I called them and a nice lady picked my call and didn't ask for any identification and when I explained my situation she said that CO will reply me in 28 days and I have to wait till further contact. My question is why would 2nd CO ask for same form 80 and employment evidence? Secondly how much time they may take to read my email and clarification and then grant? Thirdly how they forward the email to concerned CO as all email goes to one common email address?


It happens, for some reason, occasionally COs unable to open files... and the request it again. 

Hopefully they will check all the docs quicker than standard 28+ days.

Cheers.


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

Congratulations to all seniors and friends who were granted visas in last few days.....m still waiting for mine....


----------



## NxtDesAus (Jun 12, 2013)

cozmopravesh said:


> hello everyone Adding myself to the list ktoda -------------- 5-May trueblue43 ------- 30-June deepgill ----------- 25-Aug Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug perthling ---------- 2-Oct New Aspirant ----- 11-Oct kaukuti ------------- 15-Oct'15- CO contact 18 Nov'15, Medicals and PCC: 10th Dec, Indian PCC: 8th Jan fernandezjairus------20 Oct - CO Contact 27 Nov'15 sree_balla---------22 Oct'15 - CO Contact-27Nov'15 Surbhi------------26-Oct(visa lodge) CO contact - 10Nov ash366 ------------ 26-Oct ----- Grant ravian720 --------- 28-Oct kenny -------------- 2-Nov ------ Grant vybhavkmadadi --- 4-Nov davesh ------------- 9 Nov ------ Grant Chhavi ------------- 10-Nov ----- Grant ravirami ----------- 11-Nov ----- Grant Wodz69 ------------ 11-Nov ---- Grant rosslleee ----------- 12-Nov ----- Grant vinvid -------------- 12-Nov samhjibaschhu1---13-Nov 3sh -----------------13-Nov gaus --------------- 13-Nov rabbahs ------------16-Nov Arm_OZ -----------16-Nov ------ Grant rani74 ------------ 17-Nov ------ Grant faizan93 ---------- 18-Nov ------ Grant andrey ------------ 18-Nov ------ Grant ---- ---------------- 19-Nov ------ Grant vfzr---------------- 20-Nov azh ---------------- 23-Nov ------ Grant yasmeenaaa ----- 25-Nov mtabbaa83------15-Nov raven ------------- 26-Nov ------- Grant saadloe ----------- 27-Nov ------- Grant sumit ------------- 27-Nov ------- Grant bnkamal ---------- 30-Nov indergreat -------- 30-Nov wolfskin ---------- 4-Dec mtabbaa83 ------ 4-Dec Cgarik --------------4-Dec sandipgp --------- 7-Dec sunnyy_619-------9-Dec happie2012 -------10-Dec prasannakp84 --- 14-Dec rameezsh1 ------- 16-Dec gd2015 ----------- 22-Dec KrithiAussie ------ 30-Dec vikaschandra--------6-Jan CO contact 19-Jan requested for form 80 once again cozmopravesh-------11 Jan msr -----------
> ----- 12-Jan
> NxtDesAus.... 21Dec 2015
> 
> Developer Programmer ACS - 14Nov2015 || TOEFL 25Oct2015||EOI for 190 (NSW)- 15/11/2015 ||Invitation-24/11/2015 // SS Applied-27/11/2015// SS Received-17/12/2015 190 Visa lodged with 65 points: 21/12/2015 |PCC Uploaded-28/12/2015||Medicals Uploaded: 28/12/2015|| Documents uploaded - 01/01/2016// Grant:xxxxxx


----------



## NxtDesAus (Jun 12, 2013)

NONPRI said:


> I am also in the waiting list





Sparrow2015 said:


> Adding my name to the list - ktoda -------------- 5-May trueblue43 ------- 30-June deepgill ----------- 25-Aug Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug perthling ---------- 2-Oct New Aspirant ----- 11-Oct kaukuti ------------- 15-Oct'15- CO contact 18 Nov'15, Medicals and PCC: 10th Dec, Indian PCC: 8th Jan fernandezjairus------20 Oct - CO Contact 27 Nov'15 sree_balla---------22 Oct'15 - CO Contact-27Nov'15 Surbhi------------26-Oct(visa lodge) CO contact - 10Nov ash366 ------------ 26-Oct ----- Grant ravian720 --------- 28-Oct kenny -------------- 2-Nov ------ Grant vybhavkmadadi --- 4-Nov davesh ------------- 9 Nov ------ Grant Chhavi ------------- 10-Nov ----- Grant ravirami ----------- 11-Nov ----- Grant Wodz69 ------------ 11-Nov ---- Grant rosslleee ----------- 12-Nov ----- Grant vinvid -------------- 12-Nov samhjibaschhu1---13-Nov 3sh -----------------13-Nov gaus --------------- 13-Nov rabbahs ------------16-Nov Arm_OZ -----------16-Nov ------ Grant rani74 ------------ 17-Nov ------ Grant faizan93 ---------- 18-Nov ------ Grant andrey ------------ 18-Nov ------ Grant sparrow2015 -----------18 Nov ---- ---------------- 19-Nov ------ Grant vfzr---------------- 20-Nov Rohit Jaggi------- 23-Nov----CO contact ---14-Dec for Birth Certificate---Grant--?? azh ---------------- 23-Nov ------ Grant yasmeenaaa ----- 25-Nov mtabbaa83------15-Nov raven ------------- 26-Nov ------- Grant saadloe ----------- 27-Nov ------- Grant sumit ------------- 27-Nov ------- Grant bnkamal ---------- 30-Nov indergreat -------- 30-Nov NONPRI------------ 30-Nov wolfskin ---------- 4-Dec mtabbaa83 ------ 4-Dec Cgarik --------------4-Dec sandipgp --------- 7-Dec sunnyy_619-------9-Dec happie2012 -------10-Dec prasannakp84 --- 14-Dec rameezsh1 ------- 16-Dec NxtDesAus.......21 Dec 2015 gd2015 ----------- 22-Dec KrithiAussie ------ 30-Dec vikaschandra--------6-Jan CO contact 19-Jan requested for form 80 once again cozmopravesh-------11 Jan msr ---------------- 12-Jan


Developer Programmer ACS - 14Nov2015 || TOEFL 25Oct2015||EOI for 190 (NSW)- 15/11/2015 ||Invitation-24/11/2015 // SS Applied-27/11/2015// SS Received-17/12/2015 190 Visa lodged with 65 points: 21/12/2015 |PCC Uploaded-28/12/2015||Medicals Uploaded: 28/12/2015|| Documents uploaded - 01/01/2016// Grant:xxxxxx


----------



## vzdike (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi guys,

Just to update all, visa grant had been recieved.

CO allocation was from Adelaide but grant was from Brisbane.


----------



## sunnyy_619 (Jan 29, 2016)

*hi*



vzdike said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just to update all, visa grant had been recieved.
> 
> CO allocation was from Adelaide but grant was from Brisbane.


Do they grant visas on sat??.i m little confused.I suppose they only grant visas from monday to friday.correct if i am wrong.


----------



## vzdike (Nov 7, 2015)

sunnyy_619 said:


> Do they grant visas on sat??.i m little confused.I suppose they only grant visas from monday to friday.correct if i am wrong.


Well visa grant came throught on the 6th of February at 7am Australian Time...


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

vzdike said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just to update all, visa grant had been recieved.
> 
> CO allocation was from Adelaide but grant was from Brisbane.


Congratz buddy ....


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vzdike said:


> Hi guys, Just to update all, visa grant had been recieved. CO allocation was from Adelaide but grant was from Brisbane.


Congrats!


----------



## sunnyy_619 (Jan 29, 2016)

vzdike said:


> Well visa grant came throught on the 6th of February at 7am Australian Time...


Thats great.Congrats.So we can expect the unexpected.


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

vzdike said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just to update all, visa grant had been recieved.
> 
> CO allocation was from Adelaide but grant was from Brisbane.


Congratulations vzdike


----------



## rock2007 (May 28, 2014)

*Visa Granted*

:second:

Dear fellow forum members.. Happy to let you all know that I was granted the visa on Friday,5th Feb.

So the ones that are waiting... keep calm & things will fall in place


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rock2007 said:


> :second: Dear fellow forum members.. Happy to let you all know that I was granted the visa on Friday,5th Feb. So the ones that are waiting... keep calm & things will fall in place


Congrats!


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

rock2007 said:


> :second:
> 
> Dear fellow forum members.. Happy to let you all know that I was granted the visa on Friday,5th Feb.
> 
> So the ones that are waiting... keep calm & things will fall in place


Congratz buddy ... best of luck for future ...


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello
Want to understand about the delay in processing
Co allocation 20 dec
Requested for further information 21 dec
Document uploaded 30 dec

Till today there is no further communication from co
We have sent a reminder email however there is no reply further
Really very tensed now


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello Want to understand about the delay in processing Co allocation 20 dec Requested for further information 21 dec Document uploaded 30 dec Till today there is no further communication from co We have sent a reminder email however there is no reply further Really very tensed now


Currently after co request date the wait is round about 27-90 days. Wait at least till end of feb - beginning of march to hear back.


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Currently after co request date the wait is round about 27-90 days. Wait at least till end of feb - beginning of march to hear back.


Thanks
Also one thing would like to confirm, once we upload the required documents do they cross checked instantly or not
Since I had confirmed with my employer about verification but it's still not done


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> Thanks Also one thing would like to confirm, once we upload the required documents do they cross checked instantly or not Since I had confirmed with my employer about verification but it's still not done


No, they dont verify it instantly, at any stage during the process the may do it. However, the verification does not always happen, i would say that roughly in 10% -30% of cases.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

vzdike said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just to update all, visa grant had been recieved.
> 
> CO allocation was from Adelaide but grant was from Brisbane.


congratulations and wish you good luck for your next steps


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

rock2007 said:


> :second:
> 
> Dear fellow forum members.. Happy to let you all know that i was granted the visa on friday,5th feb.
> 
> So the ones that are waiting... Keep calm & things will fall in place


congratulations mate....hope with almighty's blessings i also announce the same good news very soon.....


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

rock2007 said:


> :second:
> 
> Dear fellow forum members.. Happy to let you all know that I was granted the visa on Friday,5th Feb.
> 
> So the ones that are waiting... keep calm & things will fall in place


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## selva_madurai (Feb 7, 2016)

*Waiting for visa 189 from GSM.Adelaide*

Can someone add me to the list. 

Applied my visa --> 05th Oct 2015
CO requested additional documents --> 30th Nov 2015
Additional documents submitted --> 21st Dec 2015
Assessment in progress --> 21st Dec 2015


----------



## a73210 (Nov 26, 2013)

New Week, New Day... Lets hope we get few grants!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## srf_2015 (Jun 9, 2015)

Any grants today?


----------



## vsml (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello Everyone,
One quick question, appreciate if someone can answer. In many threads I read people saying the CO is asking for access to PTE results or asking to send PTE results from the PTE website account. Are they asking this for everyone who wrote PTE? Isn't it sufficient to just send the pdf file of the report as per the instructions mentioned in the immi account?


----------



## Kusams (Apr 3, 2015)

vsml said:


> Hello Everyone,
> One quick question, appreciate if someone can answer. In many threads I read people saying the CO is asking for access to PTE results or asking to send PTE results from the PTE website account. Are they asking this for everyone who wrote PTE? Isn't it sufficient to just send the pdf file of the report as per the instructions mentioned in the immi account?


Immi is expecting from PTE firm as well.PTE has to send your scores details to immi dept.
If you login to PTE, there is a drop asking to whom you need to send the scores, you just select Immi dept and submit.

PTE will update the scores to Immi.


Thanks
Kusams.


----------



## vsml (Jan 28, 2016)

Kusams said:


> Immi is expecting from PTE firm as well.PTE has to send your scores details to immi dept.
> If you login to PTE, there is a drop asking to whom you need to send the scores, you just select Immi dept and submit.
> 
> PTE will update the scores to Immi.
> ...


Thank you very much


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Congrats VZDIKE 



vzdike said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just to update all, visa grant had been recieved.
> 
> CO allocation was from Adelaide but grant was from Brisbane.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Congrats Rock....


rock2007 said:


> :second:
> 
> Dear fellow forum members.. Happy to let you all know that I was granted the visa on Friday,5th Feb.
> 
> So the ones that are waiting... keep calm & things will fall in place


----------



## gauravbabs (Nov 26, 2015)

is there a time-frame within which case goes forward post employment verification?


----------



## kaukuti (Mar 4, 2015)

I got the grant today. My good wishes for all yours


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

kaukuti said:


> I got the grant today. My good wishes for all yours


Congrats.. All the best for your next steps


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kaukuti said:


> I got the grant today. My good wishes for all yours


Congrats!


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

kaukuti said:


> I got the grant today. My good wishes for all yours



Congrats mate.... have a bright future down under


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

kaukuti said:


> I got the grant today. My good wishes for all yours


Congratulations.... Kaukuti. Best of luck for your bright future


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

kaukuti said:


> I got the grant today. My good wishes for all yours


Congratulations! All the best for future!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

kaukuti said:


> I got the grant today. My good wishes for all yours


Congratz buddy ... best of luck for future ....


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

*Grant!*

Guys,

Got the golden mail    
Great Lunar New Year gift from OZ   
Luckily for me, the wait period after CO contact is relatively a short one, just 2 weeks after I submitted all the CO requested documents.
So, in my case, the waiting time is similar to what it'd have been for a direct grant. 
Luckily, my calculation in choosing to submit application first and upload documents later proved to be correct.
I chose it because I didn't want to fill out form 80 until CO asked for it. 

Thanks to all useful info from you guys. 
Good luck to those who are still waiting, your turn will come soon. 

Now the door is wide open, the playing field is level and time to maximize the opportunity to the fullest!


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

OZbeckons said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got the golden mail
> Great Lunar New Year gift from OZ
> ...


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

OZbeckons said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got the golden mail
> Great Lunar New Year gift from OZ
> ...


Congratz buddy .....


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Got the grants!!! *

Its indeed a happie happie day for us!!

The day started as usual with checking the mails (even before brushing my teeth).. ended with the same disappointment.. Got ready, checked mails again.. Disappointment.. Came to office.. checked ofc mails, did some work and again checked Immi site to see the same old status 'Assessment in Progress'.. at the verge of disappointment, thot to call my husb saying this is really frustrating.. But did not call him, cos if I call him in the morning he may think grant has come.. After 30 mins, got a call from him but cut the call as I was in the middle of a meeting (though boring, did not like to talk abt visa not granted yet).. After the meeting was over, thot 'ok let me call him..' and called.. He cut the call and got irritated to the core.. Saw the time and already Oz working time was over.. So decided to check Immi site one last time for the day.. Hurray..!!! Couldnt believe to see the status 'Finalised'.. Happily called husb, but he again cut the call :-( :-( Got irritated happily for the first time.. As with any gal, couldnt hold my happiness and called him again.. In an irritating tone, he asked 'wat? m busy.. will call u later..', instead of saying 'ok bye..' i ended up saying 'got grants..' and cut the call... hehehehhee... he called again to say 'hey happy news.. m busy now.. will call u soon..'   Definitely happiest day so far and all frustrations of checking mails is erased out of memory!!! This is the Best Valentine gift ever, for us!!   And my best best wishes to you all to get your grants soon..

Everything happened almost exactly in the same date.. 
9 - Nov - Lodged Visa
10 -Dec - CO Contact
9 - Feb - GRANT!!

Most likely will fly by mid April..lane:

Guys, its the same GSM Adelaide for both CO and grants..
And looks like they have started processing 189 visas as well..
Again, my best wishes to everyone out there looking for grants, will get it soon.. 
Thanks to everyone on this forum..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

happie2012 said:


> Its indeed a happie happie day for us!! The day started as usual with checking the mails (even before brushing my teeth).. ended with the same disappointment.. Got ready, checked mails again.. Disappointment.. Came to office.. checked ofc mails, did some work and again checked Immi site to see the same old status 'Assessment in Progress'.. at the verge of disappointment, thot to call my husb saying this is really frustrating.. But did not call him, cos if I call him in the morning he may think grant has come.. After 30 mins, got a call from him but cut the call as I was in the middle of a meeting (though boring, did not like to talk abt visa not granted yet).. After the meeting was over, thot 'ok let me call him..' and called.. He cut the call and got irritated to the core.. Saw the time and already Oz working time was over.. So decided to check Immi site one last time for the day.. Hurray..!!! Couldnt believe to see the status 'Finalised'.. Happily called husb, but he again cut the call :-( :-( Got irritated happily for the first time.. As with any gal, couldnt hold my happiness and called him again.. In an irritating tone, he asked 'wat? m busy.. will call u later..', instead of saying 'ok bye..' i ended up saying 'got grants..' and cut the call... hehehehhee... he called again to say 'hey happy news.. m busy now.. will call u soon..'   Definitely happiest day so far and all frustrations of checking mails is erased out of memory!!! This is the Best Valentine gift ever, for us!!   And my best best wishes to you all to get your grants soon.. Everything happens almost exactly in the same date.. 9 - Nov - Lodged Visa 10 -Dec - CO Contact 9 - Feb - GRANT!! Most likely will fly by mid April..lane: Guys, its the same GSM Adelaide for both CO and grants.. And looks like they have started processing 189 visas as well.. Again, my best wishes to everyone out there looking for grants, will get it soon.. Thanks to everyone on this forum..



Congratulations!


----------



## sbtbest (Jun 22, 2015)

happie2012 said:


> Its indeed a happie happie day for us!!
> 
> The day started as usual with checking the mails (even before brushing my teeth).. ended with the same disappointment.. Got ready, checked mails again.. Disappointment.. Came to office.. checked ofc mails, did some work and again checked Immi site to see the same old status 'Assessment in Progress'.. at the verge of disappointment, thot to call my husb saying this is really frustrating.. But did not call him, cos if I call him in the morning he may think grant has come.. After 30 mins, got a call from him but cut the call as I was in the middle of a meeting (though boring, did not like to talk abt visa not granted yet).. After the meeting was over, thot 'ok let me call him..' and called.. He cut the call and got irritated to the core.. Saw the time and already Oz working time was over.. So decided to check Immi site one last time for the day.. Hurray..!!! Couldnt believe to see the status 'Finalised'.. Happily called husb, but he again cut the call :-( :-( Got irritated happily for the first time.. As with any gal, couldnt hold my happiness and called him again.. In an irritating tone, he asked 'wat? m busy.. will call u later..', instead of saying 'ok bye..' i ended up saying 'got grants..' and cut the call... hehehehhee... he called again to say 'hey happy news.. m busy now.. will call u soon..'   Definitely happiest day so far and all frustrations of checking mails is erased out of memory!!! This is the Best Valentine gift ever, for us!!   And my best best wishes to you all to get your grants soon..
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!

Does that mean that you did not get the grant email but had the status finalized in immi account ??


----------



## Jaideepchanda1 (Aug 11, 2015)

happie2012 said:


> Its indeed a happie happie day for us!!
> 
> The day started as usual with checking the mails (even before brushing my teeth).. ended with the same disappointment.. Got ready, checked mails again.. Disappointment.. Came to office.. checked ofc mails, did some work and again checked Immi site to see the same old status 'Assessment in Progress'.. at the verge of disappointment, thot to call my husb saying this is really frustrating.. But did not call him, cos if I call him in the morning he may think grant has come.. After 30 mins, got a call from him but cut the call as I was in the middle of a meeting (though boring, did not like to talk abt visa not granted yet).. After the meeting was over, thot 'ok let me call him..' and called.. He cut the call and got irritated to the core.. Saw the time and already Oz working time was over.. So decided to check Immi site one last time for the day.. Hurray..!!! Couldnt believe to see the status 'Finalised'.. Happily called husb, but he again cut the call :-( :-( Got irritated happily for the first time.. As with any gal, couldnt hold my happiness and called him again.. In an irritating tone, he asked 'wat? m busy.. will call u later..', instead of saying 'ok bye..' i ended up saying 'got grants..' and cut the call... hehehehhee... he called again to say 'hey happy news.. m busy now.. will call u soon..'   Definitely happiest day so far and all frustrations of checking mails is erased out of memory!!! This is the Best Valentine gift ever, for us!!   And my best best wishes to you all to get your grants soon..
> 
> ...


Congratulations..


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

kaukuti said:


> i got the grant today. My good wishes for all yours


heartly congratulations...


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

happie2012 said:


> its indeed a happie happie day for us!!
> 
> The day started as usual with checking the mails (even before brushing my teeth).. Ended with the same disappointment.. Got ready, checked mails again.. Disappointment.. Came to office.. Checked ofc mails, did some work and again checked immi site to see the same old status 'assessment in progress'.. At the verge of disappointment, thot to call my husb saying this is really frustrating.. But did not call him, cos if i call him in the morning he may think grant has come.. After 30 mins, got a call from him but cut the call as i was in the middle of a meeting (though boring, did not like to talk abt visa not granted yet).. After the meeting was over, thot 'ok let me call him..' and called.. He cut the call and got irritated to the core.. Saw the time and already oz working time was over.. So decided to check immi site one last time for the day.. Hurray..!!! Couldnt believe to see the status 'finalised'.. Happily called husb, but he again cut the call :-( :-( got irritated happily for the first time.. As with any gal, couldnt hold my happiness and called him again.. In an irritating tone, he asked 'wat? M busy.. Will call u later..', instead of saying 'ok bye..' i ended up saying 'got grants..' and cut the call... Hehehehhee... He called again to say 'hey happy news.. M busy now.. Will call u soon..'   definitely happiest day so far and all frustrations of checking mails is erased out of memory!!! This is the best valentine gift ever, for us!!   and my best best wishes to you all to get your grants soon..
> 
> ...


heartly congratulations...a real emmo story.....


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

kaukuti said:


> I got the grant today. My good wishes for all yours


Congratulations


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

OZbeckons said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got the golden mail
> Great Lunar New Year gift from OZ
> ...


Congratulations OZbeckons


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

happie2012 said:


> Its indeed a happie happie day for us!!
> 
> The day started as usual with checking the mails (even before brushing my teeth).. ended with the same disappointment.. Got ready, checked mails again.. Disappointment.. Came to office.. checked ofc mails, did some work and again checked Immi site to see the same old status 'Assessment in Progress'.. at the verge of disappointment, thot to call my husb saying this is really frustrating.. But did not call him, cos if I call him in the morning he may think grant has come.. After 30 mins, got a call from him but cut the call as I was in the middle of a meeting (though boring, did not like to talk abt visa not granted yet).. After the meeting was over, thot 'ok let me call him..' and called.. He cut the call and got irritated to the core.. Saw the time and already Oz working time was over.. So decided to check Immi site one last time for the day.. Hurray..!!! Couldnt believe to see the status 'Finalised'.. Happily called husb, but he again cut the call :-( :-( Got irritated happily for the first time.. As with any gal, couldnt hold my happiness and called him again.. In an irritating tone, he asked 'wat? m busy.. will call u later..', instead of saying 'ok bye..' i ended up saying 'got grants..' and cut the call... hehehehhee... he called again to say 'hey happy news.. m busy now.. will call u soon..'   Definitely happiest day so far and all frustrations of checking mails is erased out of memory!!! This is the Best Valentine gift ever, for us!!   And my best best wishes to you all to get your grants soon..
> 
> ...


Congratulations now all the frustrations are over, celebrate and enjoy


----------



## r_zz (Feb 6, 2016)

I have question if someone can answer ..

While filling EOI,

Employment Section:

From Where one should start ?

Recent position or the starting position from Past?

E.g 

1. Manager
2. Asst Manager

or 

1. Asst. Manager
2. Manager 


Please guide !!!

Thank you .


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi Guys

Hope you all doing well. Today I woke up at IST 7 AM and checked the mails as usually. Had Breakfast and checked mails at 10 AM (IST) and no news infact I saw few mails of Expat forum. As its already 10 AM here at IST and I thought there wont be any news and have to wait tomorrow for something good.

But all of a sudden after reaching office, I was surprised to see I am not able to login my ImmiAccount and to my surprise I got my golden mail @ 10:11 AM IST for myself and my family members. *Totally speechless and no words to say, ecstatic* 

I owe a lot to this forum which helped me a lot and there are many ppl who are helping ppl constantly and I thank everyone in this forum. My Timelines are in my signature

I reached this stage after travelling for nearly 327 days and wish you all the best


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Ktoda said:


> Hi Guys Hope you all doing well. Today I woke up at IST 7 AM and checked the mails as usually. Had Breakfast and checked mails at 10 AM (IST) and no news infact I saw few mails of Expat forum. As its already 10 AM here at IST and I thought there wont be any news and have to wait tomorrow for something good. But all of a sudden after reaching office, I was surprised to see I am not able to login my ImmiAccount and to my surprise I got my golden mail @ 10:11 AM IST for myself and my family members. Totally speechless and no words to say, ecstatic  I owe a lot to this forum which helped me a lot and there are many ppl who are helping ppl constantly and I thank everyone in this forum. My Timelines are in my signature I reached this stage after travelling for nearly 327 days and wish you all the best



Congratulations


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

happie2012 said:


> Its indeed a happie happie day for us!!
> 
> The day started as usual with checking the mails (even before brushing my teeth).. ended with the same disappointment.. Got ready, checked mails again.. Disappointment.. Came to office.. checked ofc mails, did some work and again checked Immi site to see the same old status 'Assessment in Progress'.. at the verge of disappointment, thot to call my husb saying this is really frustrating.. But did not call him, cos if I call him in the morning he may think grant has come.. After 30 mins, got a call from him but cut the call as I was in the middle of a meeting (though boring, did not like to talk abt visa not granted yet).. After the meeting was over, thot 'ok let me call him..' and called.. He cut the call and got irritated to the core.. Saw the time and already Oz working time was over.. So decided to check Immi site one last time for the day.. Hurray..!!! Couldnt believe to see the status 'Finalised'.. Happily called husb, but he again cut the call :-( :-( Got irritated happily for the first time.. As with any gal, couldnt hold my happiness and called him again.. In an irritating tone, he asked 'wat? m busy.. will call u later..', instead of saying 'ok bye..' i ended up saying 'got grants..' and cut the call... hehehehhee... he called again to say 'hey happy news.. m busy now.. will call u soon..'   Definitely happiest day so far and all frustrations of checking mails is erased out of memory!!! This is the Best Valentine gift ever, for us!!   And my best best wishes to you all to get your grants soon..
> 
> ...


Hey Congrats dear .... loved reading your story. Have a great future ahead and have a blast


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

sbtbest said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> Does that mean that you did not get the grant email but had the status finalized in immi account ??


Got the grant emails as well, but happened to check immi site first!


----------



## Amlan (Dec 3, 2015)

Ktoda said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Hope you all doing well. Today I woke up at IST 7 AM and checked the mails as usually. Had Breakfast and checked mails at 10 AM (IST) and no news infact I saw few mails of Expat forum. As its already 10 AM here at IST and I thought there wont be any news and have to wait tomorrow for something good.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! Finally...longest wait I must say 

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## Amlan (Dec 3, 2015)

happie2012 said:


> Its indeed a happie happie day for us!!
> 
> The day started as usual with checking the mails (even before brushing my teeth).. ended with the same disappointment.. Got ready, checked mails again.. Disappointment.. Came to office.. checked ofc mails, did some work and again checked Immi site to see the same old status 'Assessment in Progress'.. at the verge of disappointment, thot to call my husb saying this is really frustrating.. But did not call him, cos if I call him in the morning he may think grant has come.. After 30 mins, got a call from him but cut the call as I was in the middle of a meeting (though boring, did not like to talk abt visa not granted yet).. After the meeting was over, thot 'ok let me call him..' and called.. He cut the call and got irritated to the core.. Saw the time and already Oz working time was over.. So decided to check Immi site one last time for the day.. Hurray..!!! Couldnt believe to see the status 'Finalised'.. Happily called husb, but he again cut the call :-( :-( Got irritated happily for the first time.. As with any gal, couldnt hold my happiness and called him again.. In an irritating tone, he asked 'wat? m busy.. will call u later..', instead of saying 'ok bye..' i ended up saying 'got grants..' and cut the call... hehehehhee... he called again to say 'hey happy news.. m busy now.. will call u soon..'   Definitely happiest day so far and all frustrations of checking mails is erased out of memory!!! This is the Best Valentine gift ever, for us!!   And my best best wishes to you all to get your grants soon..
> 
> ...


Congratulations!! Nice narration  

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

Ktoda said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Hope you all doing well. Today I woke up at IST 7 AM and checked the mails as usually. Had Breakfast and checked mails at 10 AM (IST) and no news infact I saw few mails of Expat forum. As its already 10 AM here at IST and I thought there wont be any news and have to wait tomorrow for something good.
> 
> ...


Best best wishes!!


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

happie2012 said:


> Got the grant emails as well, but happened to check immi site first!


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

happie2012 said:


> Its indeed a happie happie day for us!!
> 
> The day started as usual with checking the mails (even before brushing my teeth).. ended with the same disappointment.. Got ready, checked mails again.. Disappointment.. Came to office.. checked ofc mails, did some work and again checked Immi site to see the same old status 'Assessment in Progress'.. at the verge of disappointment, thot to call my husb saying this is really frustrating.. But did not call him, cos if I call him in the morning he may think grant has come.. After 30 mins, got a call from him but cut the call as I was in the middle of a meeting (though boring, did not like to talk abt visa not granted yet).. After the meeting was over, thot 'ok let me call him..' and called.. He cut the call and got irritated to the core.. Saw the time and already Oz working time was over.. So decided to check Immi site one last time for the day.. Hurray..!!! Couldnt believe to see the status 'Finalised'.. Happily called husb, but he again cut the call :-( :-( Got irritated happily for the first time.. As with any gal, couldnt hold my happiness and called him again.. In an irritating tone, he asked 'wat? m busy.. will call u later..', instead of saying 'ok bye..' i ended up saying 'got grants..' and cut the call... hehehehhee... he called again to say 'hey happy news.. m busy now.. will call u soon..'   Definitely happiest day so far and all frustrations of checking mails is erased out of memory!!! This is the Best Valentine gift ever, for us!!   And my best best wishes to you all to get your grants soon..
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the grant. Your detailed writeup is equally fun to read. Best wishes to you and your husband celebrate in few hours


----------



## fernandes.oscar (Dec 8, 2015)

Please add me to the que as well. 


sandipgp said:


> This is latest list of people who are waiting for grant from GSM Adelaide. Lets track their progress here.
> 
> ktoda	5-May
> deepgill	25-Aug
> ...


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

happie2012 said:


> Got the grant emails as well, but happened to check immi site first!


Happie is happy today  congratulation once again on receiving your grant.


----------



## adel-sh (Jan 19, 2016)

Ktoda said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Hope you all doing well. Today I woke up at IST 7 AM and checked the mails as usually. Had Breakfast and checked mails at 10 AM (IST) and no news infact I saw few mails of Expat forum. As its already 10 AM here at IST and I thought there wont be any news and have to wait tomorrow for something good.
> 
> ...


Congrats , Good Luck


----------



## adel-sh (Jan 19, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

Ktoda said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Hope you all doing well. Today I woke up at IST 7 AM and checked the mails as usually. Had Breakfast and checked mails at 10 AM (IST) and no news infact I saw few mails of Expat forum. As its already 10 AM here at IST and I thought there wont be any news and have to wait tomorrow for something good.
> 
> ...



congratulationsssssss ktoda this is really nice to hear today 

enjoyyyyy


----------



## sm_adil2002 (Oct 9, 2015)

Adding myself.... Please update yourself also for the track.

This is latest list of people who are waiting for grant from GSM Adelaide. Lets track their progress here. 

ktoda	5-May-------Grant
deepgill	25-Aug
ash36	26-Oct
ravian720	28-Oct
ravirami	11-Nov
rosslleee	12-Nov
vinvid	12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1	13-Nov
3sh	13-Nov
gaus	13-Nov---------Grant
rabbahs	16-Nov
faizan93	18-Nov
andrey	18-Nov
saadloe	27-Nov
sm_adil2002---28 Oct
yasmeenaaa	25-Nov
bnkamal	30-Nov
indergreat	30-Nov
wolfskin	4-Dec
sandipgp	7-Dec
prasannakp84	14-Dec
rameezsh1	16-Dec
gd2015	22-Dec


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

Ktoda said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Hope you all doing well. Today I woke up at IST 7 AM and checked the mails as usually. Had Breakfast and checked mails at 10 AM (IST) and no news infact I saw few mails of Expat forum. As its already 10 AM here at IST and I thought there wont be any news and have to wait tomorrow for something good.
> 
> ...



Heyyyy ktoda, hearty congratulations!!!! Looks like you didn't hit the 1 year mark after all! 

hmmm.. very short IED... Pack your bags!


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

happie2012 said:


> Its indeed a happie happie day for us!!


Congratz a lot ..... have a great future over there ......


----------



## srf_2015 (Jun 9, 2015)

Ktoda said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Hope you all doing well. Today I woke up at IST 7 AM and checked the mails as usually. Had Breakfast and checked mails at 10 AM (IST) and no news infact I saw few mails of Expat forum. As its already 10 AM here at IST and I thought there wont be any news and have to wait tomorrow for something good.
> 
> ...


Hi...ktoda....Congratulations.....its nice to hear that you got the grant...i can so understand your wait since i too am lome you...lodged the visa on June 20 and had to wait due to delivery.......congrats..i too.am waiting for the grant...


----------



## srf_2015 (Jun 9, 2015)

happie2012 said:


> Its indeed a happie happie day for us!!
> 
> The day started as usual with checking the mails (even before brushing my teeth).. ended with the same disappointment.. Got ready, checked mails again.. Disappointment.. Came to office.. checked ofc mails, did some work and again checked Immi site to see the same old status 'Assessment in Progress'.. at the verge of disappointment, thot to call my husb saying this is really frustrating.. But did not call him, cos if I call him in the morning he may think grant has come.. After 30 mins, got a call from him but cut the call as I was in the middle of a meeting (though boring, did not like to talk abt visa not granted yet).. After the meeting was over, thot 'ok let me call him..' and called.. He cut the call and got irritated to the core.. Saw the time and already Oz working time was over.. So decided to check Immi site one last time for the day.. Hurray..!!! Couldnt believe to see the status 'Finalised'.. Happily called husb, but he again cut the call :-( :-( Got irritated happily for the first time.. As with any gal, couldnt hold my happiness and called him again.. In an irritating tone, he asked 'wat? m busy.. will call u later..', instead of saying 'ok bye..' i ended up saying 'got grants..' and cut the call... hehehehhee... he called again to say 'hey happy news.. m busy now.. will call u soon..'   Definitely happiest day so far and all frustrations of checking mails is erased out of memory!!! This is the Best Valentine gift ever, for us!!   And my best best wishes to you all to get your grants soon..
> 
> ...


 Congratulations Happie..its a Happie day!!


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Good to see lots of grant news today. Congrats to all who have the grant today


----------



## aussieboundindie (Jan 3, 2016)

Please add me to the list:

aussieboundindie: 21st Dec



sm_adil2002 said:


> Adding myself.... Please update yourself also for the track.
> 
> This is latest list of people who are waiting for grant from GSM Adelaide. Lets track their progress here.
> 
> ...


----------



## NxtDesAus (Jun 12, 2013)

srf_2015 said:


> Congratulations Happie..its a Happie day!!


 hey many congratulation! Do you know how much time your application took moving from Application Received status to Application is in progress?

Developer Programmer ACS - 14Nov2015 || TOEFL 25Oct2015||EOI for 190 (NSW)- 15/11/2015 ||Invitation-24/11/2015 // SS Applied-27/11/2015// SS Received-17/12/2015 190 Visa lodged with 65 points: 21/12/2015 |PCC Uploaded-28/12/2015||Medicals Uploaded: 28/12/2015|| Documents uploaded - 01/01/2016// Grant:xxxxxx


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

sm_adil2002 said:


> Adding myself.... Please update yourself also for the track.
> 
> This is latest list of people who are waiting for grant from GSM Adelaide. Lets track their progress here.
> 
> ...


Thanks Adil for predicting a grant. However, it's not yet done. The only action I have seen in 100+ days is a missed call from AU Embassy. Wish everyone a speedy grant, this wait is killing.

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Added myself....

ktoda5-May-------Grant
deepgill25-Aug
ash3626-Oct
ravian72028-Oct
ravirami11-Nov
rosslleee12-Nov
vinvid12-Nov
samhjibaschhu113-Nov
3sh13-Nov
gaus13-Nov---------Grant
rabbahs16-Nov
faizan9318-Nov
andrey18-Nov
saadloe27-Nov
sm_adil2002---28 Oct
yasmeenaaa25-Nov
bnkamal30-Nov
indergreat30-Nov
wolfskin4-Dec
sandipgp7-Dec
prasannakp8414-Dec
rameezsh116-Dec
gd201522-Dec
vikaschandra 6-Jan


----------



## jrmencha8 (Dec 9, 2015)

Added myself 

ktoda5-May-------Grant
jrmencha8 - 9 June
deepgill25-Aug
ash3626-Oct
ravian72028-Oct
ravirami11-Nov
rosslleee12-Nov
vinvid12-Nov
samhjibaschhu113-Nov
3sh13-Nov
gaus13-Nov---------Grant
rabbahs16-Nov
faizan9318-Nov
andrey18-Nov
saadloe27-Nov
sm_adil2002---28 Oct
yasmeenaaa25-Nov
bnkamal30-Nov
indergreat30-Nov
wolfskin4-Dec
sandipgp7-Dec
prasannakp8414-Dec
rameezsh116-Dec
gd201522-Dec
vikaschandra 6-Jan


----------



## Sree_Balla (Oct 13, 2015)

happie2012 said:


> Its indeed a happie happie day for us!!
> 
> The day started as usual with checking the mails (even before brushing my teeth).. ended with the same disappointment.. Got ready, checked mails again.. Disappointment.. Came to office.. checked ofc mails, did some work and again checked Immi site to see the same old status 'Assessment in Progress'.. at the verge of disappointment, thot to call my husb saying this is really frustrating.. But did not call him, cos if I call him in the morning he may think grant has come.. After 30 mins, got a call from him but cut the call as I was in the middle of a meeting (though boring, did not like to talk abt visa not granted yet).. After the meeting was over, thot 'ok let me call him..' and called.. He cut the call and got irritated to the core.. Saw the time and already Oz working time was over.. So decided to check Immi site one last time for the day.. Hurray..!!! Couldnt believe to see the status 'Finalised'.. Happily called husb, but he again cut the call :-( :-( Got irritated happily for the first time.. As with any gal, couldnt hold my happiness and called him again.. In an irritating tone, he asked 'wat? m busy.. will call u later..', instead of saying 'ok bye..' i ended up saying 'got grants..' and cut the call... hehehehhee... he called again to say 'hey happy news.. m busy now.. will call u soon..'   Definitely happiest day so far and all frustrations of checking mails is erased out of memory!!! This is the Best Valentine gift ever, for us!!   And my best best wishes to you all to get your grants soon..
> 
> ...


Hearty Congratulations!!!Exciting and was able to read ur anxiety while reading


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Thank you all*

Thank you :grouphug: everyone for your kind wishes..:yo:
Now the excitement has settled in and next step plans have started.. :tea:

Again, my best wishes to everyone to get their grants soon..:thumb:

wat is this?!! my sudden craze with smilies..??!!!


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

NxtDesAus said:


> hey many congratulation! Do you know how much time your application took moving from Application Received status to Application is in progress?
> 
> Developer Programmer ACS - 14Nov2015 || TOEFL 25Oct2015||EOI for 190 (NSW)- 15/11/2015 ||Invitation-24/11/2015 // SS Applied-27/11/2015// SS Received-17/12/2015 190 Visa lodged with 65 points: 21/12/2015 |PCC Uploaded-28/12/2015||Medicals Uploaded: 28/12/2015|| Documents uploaded - 01/01/2016// Grant:xxxxxx


It took exactly one month.. See my timelines in signature. 
9-Nov: Lodged Visa - application received
10-Dec: CO Assigned - assessment in prog
9-Feb: Grants


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

happie2012 said:


> Thank you :grouphug: everyone for your kind wishes..:yo:
> Now the excitement has settled in and next step plans have started.. :tea:
> 
> Again, my best wishes to everyone to get their grants soon..:thumb:
> ...


Smilies all happie ones - your mode of expressing how happie you have felt after receiving the grant. Enjoy, plan well.


----------



## NxtDesAus (Jun 12, 2013)

happie2012 said:


> It took exactly one month.. See my timelines in signature. 9-Nov: Lodged Visa - application received 10-Dec: CO Assigned - assessment in prog 9-Feb: Grants


 But in my case it has been around 50 days since I have lodge my visa application and I am still seeing my application status as Application Received. I don't know why status is not changing. It's killing me😞

Developer Programmer ACS - 14Nov2015 || TOEFL 25Oct2015||EOI for 190 (NSW)- 15/11/2015 ||Invitation-24/11/2015 // SS Applied-27/11/2015// SS Received-17/12/2015 190 Visa lodged with 65 points: 21/12/2015 |PCC Uploaded-28/12/2015||Medicals Uploaded: 28/12/2015|| Documents uploaded - 01/01/2016// Grant:xxxxxx


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

NxtDesAus said:


> But in my case it has been around 50 days since I have lodge my visa application and I am still seeing my application status as Application Received. I don't know why status is not changing. It's killing me😞
> 
> Developer Programmer ACS - 14Nov2015 || TOEFL 25Oct2015||EOI for 190 (NSW)- 15/11/2015 ||Invitation-24/11/2015 // SS Applied-27/11/2015// SS Received-17/12/2015 190 Visa lodged with 65 points: 21/12/2015 |PCC Uploaded-28/12/2015||Medicals Uploaded: 28/12/2015|| Documents uploaded - 01/01/2016// Grant:xxxxxx


Hmm.. If you have uploaded all relevant docs, then you might get a direct grant too..


----------



## rohitjaggi (Oct 8, 2015)

happie2012 said:


> Hmm.. If you have uploaded all relevant docs, then you might get a direct grant too..


Hey,

Was checking your timelines and have a few questions.

1. Did you apply under ICT Business Analyst.
2. What did the CO asked for in the first contact.

Thanks


----------



## rohitjaggi (Oct 8, 2015)

SO frustrated this morning and ended up calling again and no luck.

All i got from them is the case officer has looked in to the file and no further documents is required.

It is now under the standard reviewing process with no ETA.


----------



## snimbalkar (Jan 13, 2016)

rohitjaggi said:


> SO frustrated this morning and ended up calling again and no luck.
> 
> All i got from them is the case officer has looked in to the file and no further documents is required.
> 
> It is now under the standard reviewing process with no ETA.


Patience is a virtue....and you need lots of it in this case. There is one person who got it after 327 days. I am waiting for the grant since 5months.


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

Please add me as well. Its been a long wait because of the medicals.

Just want to know what do status "medicals finalized" mean. Is it positive ?


----------



## a73210 (Nov 26, 2013)

Me as well... Look at my fu*** timelines


----------



## dilipgirglani (May 16, 2015)

Hi Sandip,

Please add my name in the list.. i have applied for 190.

Submitted pcc to co on 16/12/2015

Id dilipgirglani

Thank you


----------



## dilipgirglani (May 16, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> This is latest list of people who are waiting for grant from GSM Adelaide. Lets track their progress here.
> 
> ktoda	5-May
> deepgill	25-Aug
> ...


----------



## selva_madurai (Feb 7, 2016)

sandipgp said:


> This is latest list of people who are waiting for grant from GSM Adelaide. Lets track their progress here.
> 
> ktoda	5-May
> deepgill	25-Aug
> ...


selva_madurai 05-Oct


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

christopherterrence said:


> Please add me as well. Its been a long wait because of the medicals.
> 
> Just want to know what do status "medicals finalized" mean. Is it positive ?



It means .... Medicals outcome is positive and been updated to DIBP.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Not a SINGLE grant noted on this forum today....... DISHEARTENING


----------



## NxtDesAus (Jun 12, 2013)

selva_madurai said:


> selva_madurai 05-Oct


 please add me as well to the list :
NxtDesAus 21 Dec 2015

<UIView: 0x191f2c70; frame = (0 0; 320 329); layer = <CALayer: 0x1a690520>>


----------



## kaukuti (Mar 4, 2015)

happie2012 said:


> Its indeed a happie happie day for us!!
> 
> The day started as usual with checking the mails (even before brushing my teeth).. ended with the same disappointment.. Got ready, checked mails again.. Disappointment.. Came to office.. checked ofc mails, did some work and again checked Immi site to see the same old status 'Assessment in Progress'.. at the verge of disappointment, thot to call my husb saying this is really frustrating.. But did not call him, cos if I call him in the morning he may think grant has come.. After 30 mins, got a call from him but cut the call as I was in the middle of a meeting (though boring, did not like to talk abt visa not granted yet).. After the meeting was over, thot 'ok let me call him..' and called.. He cut the call and got irritated to the core.. Saw the time and already Oz working time was over.. So decided to check Immi site one last time for the day.. Hurray..!!! Couldnt believe to see the status 'Finalised'.. Happily called husb, but he again cut the call :-( :-( Got irritated happily for the first time.. As with any gal, couldnt hold my happiness and called him again.. In an irritating tone, he asked 'wat? m busy.. will call u later..', instead of saying 'ok bye..' i ended up saying 'got grants..' and cut the call... hehehehhee... he called again to say 'hey happy news.. m busy now.. will call u soon..'   Definitely happiest day so far and all frustrations of checking mails is erased out of memory!!! This is the Best Valentine gift ever, for us!!   And my best best wishes to you all to get your grants soon..
> 
> ...


Congratulations and best wishes for future endeavours


----------



## kaukuti (Mar 4, 2015)

happie2012 said:


> Its indeed a happie happie day for us!!
> 
> The day started as usual with checking the mails (even before brushing my teeth).. ended with the same disappointment.. Got ready, checked mails again.. Disappointment.. Came to office.. checked ofc mails, did some work and again checked Immi site to see the same old status 'Assessment in Progress'.. at the verge of disappointment, thot to call my husb saying this is really frustrating.. But did not call him, cos if I call him in the morning he may think grant has come.. After 30 mins, got a call from him but cut the call as I was in the middle of a meeting (though boring, did not like to talk abt visa not granted yet).. After the meeting was over, thot 'ok let me call him..' and called.. He cut the call and got irritated to the core.. Saw the time and already Oz working time was over.. So decided to check Immi site one last time for the day.. Hurray..!!! Couldnt believe to see the status 'Finalised'.. Happily called husb, but he again cut the call :-( :-( Got irritated happily for the first time.. As with any gal, couldnt hold my happiness and called him again.. In an irritating tone, he asked 'wat? m busy.. will call u later..', instead of saying 'ok bye..' i ended up saying 'got grants..' and cut the call... hehehehhee... he called again to say 'hey happy news.. m busy now.. will call u soon..'   Definitely happiest day so far and all frustrations of checking mails is erased out of memory!!! This is the Best Valentine gift ever, for us!!   And my best best wishes to you all to get your grants soon..
> 
> ...


Congratulations and best wishes for future


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

Sparrow2015 said:


> Adding my name to the list -
> 
> ktoda -------------- 5-May
> trueblue43 ------- 30-June
> ...


Dear All forum members,
Please follow this list for better understanding for all of us...
Please update your status accordingly....


----------



## pmodi86 (Feb 4, 2016)

I am also waiting since 7 months and still waiting...


----------



## wizard82 (Jul 23, 2015)

Adding my name to the list - 

ktoda -------------- 5-May
trueblue43 ------- 30-June
deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
perthling ---------- 2-Oct
New Aspirant ----- 11-Oct
kaukuti ------------- 15-Oct'15- CO contact 18 Nov'15, Medicals and PCC: 10th Dec, Indian PCC: 8th Jan
fernandezjairus------20 Oct - CO Contact 27 Nov'15
sree_balla---------22 Oct'15 - CO Contact-27Nov'15
Surbhi------------26-Oct(visa lodge) CO contact - 10Nov
ash366 ------------ 26-Oct ----- Grant
ravian720 --------- 28-Oct
kenny -------------- 2-Nov ------ Grant
vybhavkmadadi --- 4-Nov
davesh ------------- 9 Nov ------ Grant
Chhavi ------------- 10-Nov ----- Grant
ravirami ----------- 11-Nov ----- Grant
Wodz69 ------------ 11-Nov ---- Grant
rosslleee ----------- 12-Nov ----- Grant
vinvid -------------- 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1---13-Nov
3sh -----------------13-Nov
gaus --------------- 13-Nov
rabbahs ------------16-Nov
Arm_OZ -----------16-Nov ------ Grant
rani74 ------------ 17-Nov ------ Grant
faizan93 ---------- 18-Nov ------ Grant
andrey ------------ 18-Nov ------ Grant
sparrow2015 -----------18 Nov 
---- ---------------- 19-Nov ------ Grant
vfzr---------------- 20-Nov
Rohit Jaggi------- 23-Nov----CO contact ---14-Dec for Birth Certificate---Grant--??
azh ---------------- 23-Nov ------ Grant
yasmeenaaa ----- 25-Nov
mtabbaa83------15-Nov
raven ------------- 26-Nov ------- Grant
saadloe ----------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
sumit ------------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
bnkamal ---------- 30-Nov
indergreat -------- 30-Nov
NONPRI------------ 30-Nov
wolfskin ---------- 4-Dec
mtabbaa83 ------ 4-Dec
Cgarik --------------4-Dec
sandipgp --------- 7-Dec
sunnyy_619-------9-Dec
happie2012 -------10-Dec
prasannakp84 --- 14-Dec
rameezsh1 ------- 16-Dec
wizard82 ----------17-Dec------CO Contact on 12-Jan (Request for Medicals)
gd2015 ----------- 22-Dec
KrithiAussie ------ 30-Dec
vikaschandra--------6-Jan CO contact 19-Jan requested for form 80 once again
cozmopravesh-------11 Jan
msr ---------------- 12-Jan


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

Added me as well..



wizard82 said:


> Adding my name to the list -
> 
> ktoda -------------- 5-May
> trueblue43 ------- 30-June
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Seems like they are still somewhere beginning of December for most applicants.


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

shivily said:


> Added me as well..


Dear ALL members,
You can add Your time lines by yourself... And update the latest one in last threads.


----------



## NxtDesAus (Jun 12, 2013)

wizard82 said:


> Adding my name to the list - ktoda -------------- 5-May trueblue43 ------- 30-June deepgill ----------- 25-Aug Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug perthling ---------- 2-Oct New Aspirant ----- 11-Oct kaukuti ------------- 15-Oct'15- CO contact 18 Nov'15, Medicals and PCC: 10th Dec, Indian PCC: 8th Jan fernandezjairus------20 Oct - CO Contact 27 Nov'15 sree_balla---------22 Oct'15 - CO Contact-27Nov'15 Surbhi------------26-Oct(visa lodge) CO contact - 10Nov ash366 ------------ 26-Oct ----- Grant ravian720 --------- 28-Oct kenny -------------- 2-Nov ------ Grant vybhavkmadadi --- 4-Nov davesh ------------- 9 Nov ------ Grant Chhavi ------------- 10-Nov ----- Grant ravirami ----------- 11-Nov ----- Grant Wodz69 ------------ 11-Nov ---- Grant rosslleee ----------- 12-Nov ----- Grant vinvid -------------- 12-Nov samhjibaschhu1---13-Nov 3sh -----------------13-Nov gaus --------------- 13-Nov rabbahs ------------16-Nov Arm_OZ -----------16-Nov ------ Grant rani74 ------------ 17-Nov ------ Grant faizan93 ---------- 18-Nov ------ Grant andrey ------------ 18-Nov ------ Grant sparrow2015 -----------18 Nov ---- ---------------- 19-Nov ------ Grant vfzr---------------- 20-Nov Rohit Jaggi------- 23-Nov----CO contact ---14-Dec for Birth Certificate---Grant--?? azh ---------------- 23-Nov ------ Grant yasmeenaaa ----- 25-Nov mtabbaa83------15-Nov raven ------------- 26-Nov ------- Grant saadloe ----------- 27-Nov ------- Grant sumit ------------- 27-Nov ------- Grant bnkamal ---------- 30-Nov indergreat -------- 30-Nov NONPRI------------ 30-Nov wolfskin ---------- 4-Dec mtabbaa83 ------ 4-Dec Cgarik --------------4-Dec sandipgp --------- 7-Dec sunnyy_619-------9-Dec happie2012 -------10-Dec prasannakp84 --- 14-Dec rameezsh1 ------- 16-Dec wizard82 ----------17-Dec------CO Contact on 12-Jan (Request for Medicals) NxtDesAus _ _ _ _ _ 21-Dec gd2015 ----------- 22-Dec KrithiAussie ------ 30-Dec vikaschandra--------6-Jan CO contact 19-Jan requested for form 80 once again cozmopravesh-------11 Jan msr ---------------- 12-Jan


Developer Programmer ACS - 14Nov2015 || TOEFL 25Oct2015||EOI for 190 (NSW)- 15/11/2015 ||Invitation-24/11/2015 // SS Applied-27/11/2015// SS Received-17/12/2015 190 Visa lodged with 65 points: 21/12/2015 |PCC Uploaded-28/12/2015||Medicals Uploaded: 28/12/2015|| Documents uploaded - 01/01/2016// Grant:xxxxxx


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Updating the list as few got grants.


PLZ NOTE: DATES ARE CO CONTACT DATES


ktoda -------------- 5-May ----- Grant
trueblue43 ------- 30-June
deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
perthling ---------- 2-Oct
New Aspirant ----- 11-Oct
ash366 ------------ 26-Oct ----- Grant
fernandezjairus------ 27 Nov
sree_balla---------27 Nov
ravian720 --------- 28-Oct
kenny -------------- 2-Nov ------ Grant
vybhavkmadadi --- 4-Nov
davesh ------------- 9 Nov ------ Grant
Chhavi ------------- 10-Nov ----- Grant
Surbhi------------ 10Nov
ravirami ----------- 11-Nov ----- Grant
Wodz69 ------------ 11-Nov ---- Grant
rosslleee ----------- 12-Nov ----- Grant
vinvid -------------- 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1---13-Nov
3sh -----------------13-Nov
gaus --------------- 13-Nov
rabbahs ------------16-Nov
Arm_OZ -----------16-Nov ------ Grant
rani74 ------------ 17-Nov ------ Grant
faizan93 ---------- 18-Nov ------ Grant
kaukuti ------------- 18 Nov
andrey ------------ 18-Nov ------ Grant
sparrow2015 -----------18 Nov 
---- ---------------- 19-Nov ------ Grant
vfzr---------------- 20-Nov
azh ---------------- 23-Nov ------ Grant
yasmeenaaa ----- 25-Nov
mtabbaa83------15-Nov
raven ------------- 26-Nov ------- Grant
saadloe ----------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
sumit ------------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
bnkamal ---------- 30-Nov
indergreat -------- 30-Nov
NONPRI------------ 30-Nov
shivily ------------ 2-Dec
wolfskin ---------- 4-Dec
mtabbaa83 ------ 4-Dec
Cgarik --------------4-Dec
sandipgp --------- 7-Dec
sunnyy_619-------9-Dec
happie2012 -------10-Dec --- Grant
prasannakp84 --- 14-Dec
Rohit Jaggi------- 14-Dec
rameezsh1 ------- 16-Dec
gd2015 ----------- 22-Dec
KrithiAussie ------ 30-Dec
cozmopravesh-------11 Jan
vikaschandra--------19-Jan 
msr ---------------- 12-Jan
wizard82 ---------- 12-Jan


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

where are the grants???


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Doubt in grant letter*

Guys, in the grant letter its mentioned IED (the date before which the first entry has to be done).
Also another date says, 'must not enter after' and it is 5 years from the date of the grant..
So after 5 years will this 189 visa become invalid? How to extend it??


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

happie2012 said:


> Guys, in the grant letter its mentioned IED (the date before which the first entry has to be done).
> Also another date says, 'must not enter after' and it is 5 years from the date of the grant..
> So after 5 years will this 189 visa become invalid? How to extend it??


First of all congratulation for your grant

Yes, the PR visa is valid for only five years with unlimited numbers of entry.
after the end of five years (if not get a citizenship) and you need to go outside Australia you will have to apply for a Resident Return Visa (RRV)

To be eligible to RRV, you should spent at least two years in Australia, or have a very convincing cause to get the visa


----------



## Amlan (Dec 3, 2015)

happie2012 said:


> Guys, in the grant letter its mentioned IED (the date before which the first entry has to be done).
> Also another date says, 'must not enter after' and it is 5 years from the date of the grant..
> So after 5 years will this 189 visa become invalid? How to extend it??


No PR will not become invalid, it is valid for lifetime. For 5 years, you can travel visa free in and out of Australia. However after 5 years, to come back to Australia, you need to apply for a Resident Return Visa.



Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

Thank you Ali and Amlan for clarifying..


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

I updated my name as well.. still awaiting for Grant mail..

ktoda -------------- 5-May ----- Grant
trueblue43 ------- 30-June
deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
perthling ---------- 2-Oct
New Aspirant ----- 11-Oct
ash366 ------------ 26-Oct ----- Grant
fernandezjairus------ 27 Nov
sree_balla---------27 Nov
ravian720 --------- 28-Oct
kenny -------------- 2-Nov ------ Grant
vybhavkmadadi --- 4-Nov
davesh ------------- 9 Nov ------ Grant
Chhavi ------------- 10-Nov ----- Grant
Surbhi------------ 10Nov
ravirami ----------- 11-Nov ----- Grant
Wodz69 ------------ 11-Nov ---- Grant
rosslleee ----------- 12-Nov ----- Grant
vinvid -------------- 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1---13-Nov
3sh -----------------13-Nov
gaus --------------- 13-Nov
rabbahs ------------16-Nov
Arm_OZ -----------16-Nov ------ Grant
rani74 ------------ 17-Nov ------ Grant
faizan93 ---------- 18-Nov ------ Grant
kaukuti ------------- 18 Nov
andrey ------------ 18-Nov ------ Grant
sparrow2015 -----------18 Nov 
---- ---------------- 19-Nov ------ Grant
vfzr---------------- 20-Nov
azh ---------------- 23-Nov ------ Grant
yasmeenaaa ----- 25-Nov
mtabbaa83------15-Nov
raven ------------- 26-Nov ------- Grant
saadloe ----------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
sumit ------------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
bnkamal ---------- 30-Nov
indergreat -------- 30-Nov
NONPRI------------ 30-Nov
shivily ------------ 2-Dec
wolfskin ---------- 4-Dec
mtabbaa83 ------ 4-Dec
Cgarik --------------4-Dec
sandipgp --------- 7-Dec
Namsfiz ----------- 8 Dec
sunnyy_619-------9-Dec
happie2012 -------10-Dec --- Grant
prasannakp84 --- 14-Dec
Rohit Jaggi------- 14-Dec
rameezsh1 ------- 16-Dec
gd2015 ----------- 22-Dec
KrithiAussie ------ 30-Dec
cozmopravesh-------11 Jan
vikaschandra--------19-Jan 
msr ---------------- 12-Jan
wizard82 ---------- 12-Jan


----------



## srf_2015 (Jun 9, 2015)

ktoda -------------- 5-May ----- Grant
srf_2015-------20 June
trueblue43 ------- 30-June
deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
perthling ---------- 2-Oct
New Aspirant ----- 11-Oct
ash366 ------------ 26-Oct ----- Grant
fernandezjairus------ 27 Nov
sree_balla---------27 Nov
ravian720 --------- 28-Oct
kenny -------------- 2-Nov ------ Grant
vybhavkmadadi --- 4-Nov
davesh ------------- 9 Nov ------ Grant
Chhavi ------------- 10-Nov ----- Grant
Surbhi------------ 10Nov
ravirami ----------- 11-Nov ----- Grant
Wodz69 ------------ 11-Nov ---- Grant
rosslleee ----------- 12-Nov ----- Grant
vinvid -------------- 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1---13-Nov
3sh -----------------13-Nov
gaus --------------- 13-Nov
rabbahs ------------16-Nov
Arm_OZ -----------16-Nov ------ Grant
rani74 ------------ 17-Nov ------ Grant
faizan93 ---------- 18-Nov ------ Grant
kaukuti ------------- 18 Nov
andrey ------------ 18-Nov ------ Grant
sparrow2015 -----------18 Nov 
---- ---------------- 19-Nov ------ Grant
vfzr---------------- 20-Nov
azh ---------------- 23-Nov ------ Grant
yasmeenaaa ----- 25-Nov
mtabbaa83------15-Nov
raven ------------- 26-Nov ------- Grant
saadloe ----------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
sumit ------------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
bnkamal ---------- 30-Nov
indergreat -------- 30-Nov
NONPRI------------ 30-Nov
shivily ------------ 2-Dec
wolfskin ---------- 4-Dec
mtabbaa83 ------ 4-Dec
Cgarik --------------4-Dec
sandipgp --------- 7-Dec
Namsfiz ----------- 8 Dec
sunnyy_619-------9-Dec
happie2012 -------10-Dec --- Grant
prasannakp84 --- 14-Dec
Rohit Jaggi------- 14-Dec
rameezsh1 ------- 16-Dec
gd2015 ----------- 22-Dec
KrithiAussie ------ 30-Dec
cozmopravesh-------11 Jan
vikaschandra--------19-Jan 
msr ---------------- 12-Jan
wizard82 ---------- 12-Jan

Updated my name as well


----------



## rohitjaggi (Oct 8, 2015)

ktoda -------------- 5-May ----- Grant
srf_2015-------20 June
trueblue43 ------- 30-June
deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
perthling ---------- 2-Oct
New Aspirant ----- 11-Oct
ash366 ------------ 26-Oct ----- Grant
fernandezjairus------ 27 Nov
sree_balla---------27 Nov
ravian720 --------- 28-Oct
kenny -------------- 2-Nov ------ Grant
vybhavkmadadi --- 4-Nov
davesh ------------- 9 Nov ------ Grant
Chhavi ------------- 10-Nov ----- Grant
Surbhi------------ 10Nov
ravirami ----------- 11-Nov ----- Grant
Wodz69 ------------ 11-Nov ---- Grant
rosslleee ----------- 12-Nov ----- Grant
vinvid -------------- 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1---13-Nov
3sh -----------------13-Nov
gaus --------------- 13-Nov
rabbahs ------------16-Nov
Arm_OZ -----------16-Nov ------ Grant
rani74 ------------ 17-Nov ------ Grant
faizan93 ---------- 18-Nov ------ Grant
kaukuti ------------- 18 Nov
andrey ------------ 18-Nov ------ Grant
sparrow2015 -----------18 Nov 
---- ---------------- 19-Nov ------ Grant
vfzr---------------- 20-Nov
azh ---------------- 23-Nov ------ Grant
Rohit Jaggi---------23 Nov----14 dec - CO requested BirthCertificate ( uploaded in 1 hour)--- Grant ?
yasmeenaaa ----- 25-Nov
mtabbaa83------15-Nov
raven ------------- 26-Nov ------- Grant
saadloe ----------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
sumit ------------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
bnkamal ---------- 30-Nov
indergreat -------- 30-Nov
NONPRI------------ 30-Nov
shivily ------------ 2-Dec
wolfskin ---------- 4-Dec
mtabbaa83 ------ 4-Dec
Cgarik --------------4-Dec
sandipgp --------- 7-Dec
Namsfiz ----------- 8 Dec
sunnyy_619-------9-Dec
happie2012 -------10-Dec --- Grant
prasannakp84 --- 14-Dec
Rohit Jaggi------- 14-Dec
rameezsh1 ------- 16-Dec
gd2015 ----------- 22-Dec
KrithiAussie ------ 30-Dec
cozmopravesh-------11 Jan
vikaschandra--------19-Jan 
msr ---------------- 12-Jan
wizard82 ---------- 12-Jan


----------



## sanmatta (Oct 12, 2015)

ktoda -------------- 5-May ----- Grant
srf_2015-------20 June
trueblue43 ------- 30-June
deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
perthling ---------- 2-Oct
New Aspirant ----- 11-Oct
ash366 ------------ 26-Oct ----- Grant
fernandezjairus------ 27 Nov
sree_balla---------27 Nov
ravian720 --------- 28-Oct
kenny -------------- 2-Nov ------ Grant
vybhavkmadadi --- 4-Nov
davesh ------------- 9 Nov ------ Grant
Chhavi ------------- 10-Nov ----- Grant
Surbhi------------ 10Nov
ravirami ----------- 11-Nov ----- Grant
Wodz69 ------------ 11-Nov ---- Grant
rosslleee ----------- 12-Nov ----- Grant
vinvid -------------- 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1---13-Nov
3sh -----------------13-Nov
gaus --------------- 13-Nov
rabbahs ------------16-Nov
Arm_OZ -----------16-Nov ------ Grant
rani74 ------------ 17-Nov ------ Grant
faizan93 ---------- 18-Nov ------ Grant
kaukuti ------------- 18 Nov
andrey ------------ 18-Nov ------ Grant
sparrow2015 -----------18 Nov 
---- ---------------- 19-Nov ------ Grant
vfzr---------------- 20-Nov
azh ---------------- 23-Nov ------ Grant
Rohit Jaggi---------23 Nov----14 dec - CO requested BirthCertificate ( uploaded in 1 hour)--- Grant ?
yasmeenaaa ----- 25-Nov
mtabbaa83------15-Nov
raven ------------- 26-Nov ------- Grant
saadloe ----------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
sumit ------------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
bnkamal ---------- 30-Nov
indergreat -------- 30-Nov
NONPRI------------ 30-Nov
shivily ------------ 2-Dec
wolfskin ---------- 4-Dec
mtabbaa83 ------ 4-Dec
Cgarik --------------4-Dec
sandipgp --------- 7-Dec
Namsfiz ----------- 8 Dec
sunnyy_619-------9-Dec
happie2012 -------10-Dec --- Grant
Sanmatta ---_------10 Dec (CO assigned)
prasannakp84 --- 14-Dec
Rohit Jaggi------- 14-Dec
rameezsh1 ------- 16-Dec
gd2015 ----------- 22-Dec
KrithiAussie ------ 30-Dec
cozmopravesh-------11 Jan
vikaschandra--------19-Jan 
msr ---------------- 12-Jan
wizard82 ---------- 12-Jan

CO got allocated on 10 Dec but I hadn't had any communication from them.after that. It has been exactly 2 months since allocation. Is there any reason I should be concerned about.


----------



## NxtDesAus (Jun 12, 2013)

rohitjaggi said:


> ktoda -------------- 5-May ----- Grant srf_2015-------20 June trueblue43 ------- 30-June deepgill ----------- 25-Aug Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug perthling ---------- 2-Oct New Aspirant ----- 11-Oct ash366 ------------ 26-Oct ----- Grant fernandezjairus------ 27 Nov sree_balla---------27 Nov ravian720 --------- 28-Oct kenny -------------- 2-Nov ------ Grant vybhavkmadadi --- 4-Nov davesh ------------- 9 Nov ------ Grant Chhavi ------------- 10-Nov ----- Grant Surbhi------------ 10Nov ravirami ----------- 11-Nov ----- Grant Wodz69 ------------ 11-Nov ---- Grant rosslleee ----------- 12-Nov ----- Grant vinvid -------------- 12-Nov samhjibaschhu1---13-Nov 3sh -----------------13-Nov gaus --------------- 13-Nov rabbahs ------------16-Nov Arm_OZ -----------16-Nov ------ Grant rani74 ------------ 17-Nov ------ Grant faizan93 ---------- 18-Nov ------ Grant kaukuti ------------- 18 Nov andrey ------------ 18-Nov ------ Grant sparrow2015 -----------18 Nov ---- ---------------- 19-Nov ------ Grant vfzr---------------- 20-Nov azh ---------------- 23-Nov ------ Grant Rohit Jaggi---------23 Nov----14 dec - CO requested BirthCertificate ( uploaded in 1 hour)--- Grant ? yasmeenaaa ----- 25-Nov mtabbaa83------15-Nov raven ------------- 26-Nov ------- Grant saadloe ----------- 27-Nov ------- Grant sumit ------------- 27-Nov ------- Grant bnkamal ---------- 30-Nov indergreat -------- 30-Nov NONPRI------------ 30-Nov shivily ------------ 2-Dec wolfskin ---------- 4-Dec mtabbaa83 ------ 4-Dec Cgarik --------------4-Dec sandipgp --------- 7-Dec Namsfiz ----------- 8 Dec sunnyy_619-------9-Dec happie2012 -------10-Dec --- Grant prasannakp84 --- 14-Dec Rohit Jaggi------- 14-Dec rameezsh1 ------- 16-Dec
> NxtDesAus _ _ _ _ _ 21-Dec
> gd2015 ----------- 22-Dec KrithiAussie ------ 30-Dec cozmopravesh-------11 Jan vikaschandra--------19-Jan msr ---------------- 12-Jan wizard82 ---------- 12-Jan


Developer Programmer ACS - 14Nov2015 || TOEFL 25Oct2015||EOI for 190 (NSW)- 15/11/2015 ||Invitation-24/11/2015 // SS Applied-27/11/2015// SS Received-17/12/2015 190 Visa lodged with 65 points: 21/12/2015 |PCC Uploaded-28/12/2015||Medicals Uploaded: 28/12/2015|| Documents uploaded - 01/01/2016// Grant:xxxxxx


----------



## a73210 (Nov 26, 2013)

Hello Guys,

I got my grant letter just now. This has been a long wait and Thanks to everyone who helped and All the best to those who are still waiting.

Cheers


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

a73210 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I got my grant letter just now. This has been a long wait and Thanks to everyone who helped and All the best to those who are still waiting.
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations. All the Best for future.


----------



## jewelthief (May 1, 2015)

Guys I have dreamt of writing this here that I have received my grant today.


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

a73210 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I got my grant letter just now. This has been a long wait and Thanks to everyone who helped and All the best to those who are still waiting.
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations!!! All the best for the future!


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

jewelthief said:


> Guys I have dreamt of writing this here that I have received my grant today.


Congratulations.


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

jewelthief said:


> Guys I have dreamt of writing this here that I have received my grant today.


Congratulations!!! All the best for way ahead!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## gauravbabs (Nov 26, 2015)

Finally got a grant today morning. Lodged june 2015. Adelaide team.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

gauravbabs said:


> Finally got a grant today morning. Lodged june 2015. Adelaide team.


Congrats Gaurav !!!

Can you please share your complete timeline


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

gauravbabs said:


> Finally got a grant today morning. Lodged june 2015. Adelaide team.





a73210 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I got my grant letter just now. This has been a long wait and Thanks to everyone who helped and All the best to those who are still waiting.
> 
> Cheers


Wow guys ... CONGRATZ ... such a long wait ... finally its over ... all the best for future ... 

This gives courage to the one's who are waiting like me ... , hang in there tight guys it's on the way ... hopefully


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats guys!


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

a73210 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I got my grant letter just now. This has been a long wait and Thanks to everyone who helped and All the best to those who are still waiting.
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations... A73210


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> I updated my name as well.. still awaiting for Grant mail..
> 
> ktoda -------------- 5-May ----- Grant
> trueblue43 ------- 30-June
> ...


added mine also....


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

Another Disappointed day finished and coming to end of another disappointed week......Waiting for something is the most difficult aspect of life.....Hope Almighty hasn't forgotten my case.....its 110 days today since visa lodged and 73 days since CO contacted...

Hope everything's goes well....or atleast i get some sort of reply...:juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

a73210 said:


> hello guys,
> 
> i got my grant letter just now. This has been a long wait and thanks to everyone who helped and all the best to those who are still waiting.
> 
> Cheers


congratulations....


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

harryb729 said:


> Another Disappointed day finished and coming to end of another disappointed week......Waiting for something is the most difficult aspect of life.....Hope Almighty hasn't forgotten my case.....its 110 days today since visa lodged and 73 days since CO contacted...
> 
> Hope everything's goes well....or atleast i get some sort of reply...:juggle::juggle::juggle:


Come on Harry;
You, me and indergreat are on same boat..
I wish with in next 2 weeks we will get grant. :fingerscrossed:

This is the phase where all excitement exists.... The members who got grants can explain it better....

Hope for better next week.... and keep enjoying this time....
All will happen well....


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

gauravbabs said:


> Finally got a grant today morning. Lodged june 2015. Adelaide team.


Congrats gauravbabs;
All the best for future 
Please share your time line...


----------



## doubletrouble (Aug 27, 2015)

Congrats to all who got the grant.

I have few questions:

1. Which GSM is slow Adelaide or Brisbane?
2. Does the VISA process duration resets after every document requested by CO? 
I mean SLA says 189 process time is 3 months, VISA lodged and CO contacts after 15 days for more docs. So the process time will be 45 days or 60 days? Considering the people are waiting I assume it is reset after every request from CO.
3. Do they verify anything after 2nd VAC payment? My application status "Assessment in progress" hasn't changed since November 2015. I made the payment and notified them do I need to do anything else to get attention?

Thanks,
J.


----------



## van00 (Dec 3, 2015)

SENSEX -750 down. Bearish market


----------



## sm_adil2002 (Oct 9, 2015)

I updated my name as well.. still awaiting for Grant mail..

ktoda -------------- 5-May ----- Grant
trueblue43 ------- 30-June
deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
perthling ---------- 2-Oct
New Aspirant ----- 11-Oct
ash366 ------------ 26-Oct ----- Grant
fernandezjairus------ 27 Nov
sree_balla---------27 Nov
ravian720 --------- 28-Oct
kenny -------------- 2-Nov ------ Grant
vybhavkmadadi --- 4-Nov
davesh ------------- 9 Nov ------ Grant
Chhavi ------------- 10-Nov ----- Grant
Surbhi------------ 10Nov
ravirami ----------- 11-Nov ----- Grant
Wodz69 ------------ 11-Nov ---- Grant
rosslleee ----------- 12-Nov ----- Grant
vinvid -------------- 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1---13-Nov
3sh -----------------13-Nov
gaus --------------- 13-Nov
rabbahs ------------16-Nov
Arm_OZ -----------16-Nov ------ Grant
rani74 ------------ 17-Nov ------ Grant
faizan93 ---------- 18-Nov ------ Grant
kaukuti ------------- 18 Nov
andrey ------------ 18-Nov ------ Grant
sparrow2015 -----------18 Nov 
---- ---------------- 19-Nov ------ Grant
vfzr---------------- 20-Nov
azh ---------------- 23-Nov ------ Grant
yasmeenaaa ----- 25-Nov
sm_adil2002------25 Nov
mtabbaa83------15-Nov
raven ------------- 26-Nov ------- Grant
saadloe ----------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
sumit ------------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
bnkamal ---------- 30-Nov
indergreat -------- 30-Nov
NONPRI------------ 30-Nov
harryb729 (190)------30 Nov
shivily ------------ 2-Dec
wolfskin ---------- 4-Dec
mtabbaa83 ------ 4-Dec
Cgarik --------------4-Dec
sandipgp --------- 7-Dec
Namsfiz ----------- 8 Dec
sunnyy_619-------9-Dec
happie2012 -------10-Dec --- Grant
prasannakp84 --- 14-Dec
Rohit Jaggi------- 14-Dec
rameezsh1 ------- 16-Dec
gd2015 ----------- 22-Dec
KrithiAussie ------ 30-Dec
cozmopravesh-------11 Jan
vikaschandra--------19-Jan 
msr ---------------- 12-Jan
wizard82 ---------- 12-Jan


----------



## v.vasanth19 (Apr 7, 2015)

Adding Mine to the list


ktoda -------------- 5-May ----- Grant
trueblue43 ------- 30-June
deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
perthling ---------- 2-Oct
New Aspirant ----- 11-Oct
ash366 ------------ 26-Oct ----- Grant
fernandezjairus------ 27 Nov
sree_balla---------27 Nov
ravian720 --------- 28-Oct
kenny -------------- 2-Nov ------ Grant
vybhavkmadadi --- 4-Nov
davesh ------------- 9 Nov ------ Grant
Chhavi ------------- 10-Nov ----- Grant
Surbhi------------ 10Nov
ravirami ----------- 11-Nov ----- Grant
Wodz69 ------------ 11-Nov ---- Grant
rosslleee ----------- 12-Nov ----- Grant
vinvid -------------- 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1---13-Nov
3sh -----------------13-Nov
gaus --------------- 13-Nov
rabbahs ------------16-Nov
Arm_OZ -----------16-Nov ------ Grant
rani74 ------------ 17-Nov ------ Grant
faizan93 ---------- 18-Nov ------ Grant
kaukuti ------------- 18 Nov
andrey ------------ 18-Nov ------ Grant
sparrow2015 -----------18 Nov 
---- ---------------- 19-Nov ------ Grant
vfzr---------------- 20-Nov
azh ---------------- 23-Nov ------ Grant
yasmeenaaa ----- 25-Nov
sm_adil2002------25 Nov
mtabbaa83------15-Nov
raven ------------- 26-Nov ------- Grant
saadloe ----------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
sumit ------------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
bnkamal ---------- 30-Nov
indergreat -------- 30-Nov
NONPRI------------ 30-Nov
harryb729 (190)------30 Nov
shivily ------------ 2-Dec
V.vasanth19 -----3-Dec
wolfskin ---------- 4-Dec
mtabbaa83 ------ 4-Dec
Cgarik --------------4-Dec
sandipgp --------- 7-Dec
Namsfiz ----------- 8 Dec
sunnyy_619-------9-Dec
happie2012 -------10-Dec --- Grant
prasannakp84 --- 14-Dec
Rohit Jaggi------- 14-Dec
rameezsh1 ------- 16-Dec
gd2015 ----------- 22-Dec
KrithiAussie ------ 30-Dec
cozmopravesh-------11 Jan
vikaschandra--------19-Jan 
msr ---------------- 12-Jan
wizard82 ---------- 12-Jan


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

v.vasanth19 said:


> Adding Mine to the list
> Kind request to all Forum members:-
> Please also update your subclass after your name, this will clear the picture for which category visa granting is fast. this would help all of us.
> Thanks....
> ...


Also granted members can update if possible which help us all.


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

ktoda -------------- 5-May ----- Grant
trueblue43 ------- 30-June
deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
perthling ---------- 2-Oct
New Aspirant ----- 11-Oct
ash366 ------------ 26-Oct ----- Grant
fernandezjairus------ 27 Nov
sree_balla---------27 Nov
ravian720 --------- 28-Oct
kenny -------------- 2-Nov ------ Grant
vybhavkmadadi --- 4-Nov
davesh ------------- 9 Nov ------ Grant
Chhavi ------------- 10-Nov ----- Grant
Surbhi------------ 10Nov
ravirami ----------- 11-Nov ----- Grant
Wodz69 ------------ 11-Nov ---- Grant
rosslleee ----------- 12-Nov ----- Grant
vinvid -------------- 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1---13-Nov
3sh -----------------13-Nov
gaus --------------- 13-Nov
rabbahs ------------16-Nov
Arm_OZ -----------16-Nov ------ Grant
rani74 ------------ 17-Nov ------ Grant
faizan93 ---------- 18-Nov ------ Grant
kaukuti ------------- 18 Nov
andrey ------------ 18-Nov ------ Grant
sparrow2015 -----------18 Nov
---- ---------------- 19-Nov ------ Grant
vfzr---------------- 20-Nov
azh ---------------- 23-Nov ------ Grant
*sherif---------------24-Nov*
yasmeenaaa ----- 25-Nov
sm_adil2002------25 Nov
mtabbaa83------15-Nov
raven ------------- 26-Nov ------- Grant
saadloe ----------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
sumit ------------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
bnkamal ---------- 30-Nov
indergreat -------- 30-Nov
NONPRI (190)------------ 30-Nov
harryb729 (190)------30 Nov
shivily ------------ 2-Dec
V.vasanth19 -----3-Dec
wolfskin ---------- 4-Dec
mtabbaa83 ------ 4-Dec
Cgarik --------------4-Dec
sandipgp --------- 7-Dec
Namsfiz ----------- 8 Dec
sunnyy_619-------9-Dec
happie2012 -------10-Dec --- Grant
prasannakp84 --- 14-Dec
Rohit Jaggi------- 14-Dec
rameezsh1 ------- 16-Dec
gd2015 ----------- 22-Dec
KrithiAussie ------ 30-Dec
cozmopravesh-------11 Jan
vikaschandra--------19-Jan
msr ---------------- 12-Jan
wizard82 ---------- 12-Jan


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

congratulations to the ones who got grant today


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

Guys use the spreadsheet in my signature to view and update your information .... thanx


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats guys! Loads of grants today on the tracker!!


----------



## mr.sachdeva (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi All,

I lodged my 189 visa on 19th Jan, 2016. Got contacted by CO on 5th Feb, 2016 requesting for additional docs. One of the things required is Singapore PCC for my wife and the request checklist PDF mentions that "Police clearance certificates - a Singapore Certificate OCharacter request letter is attached."

However, there is no separate request letter attached. Can anyone confirm if I can just send the Request Checklist for Singapore PCC or request letter is mandatory. Have emailed to the CO since 6th Feb asking for the Request Letter addressed to Singapore Police Force but no response so far.


----------



## pinkyong (Jan 4, 2016)

dawn1981 said:


> Dear All,
> Please add me too.
> Visa applied on Oct 7th 2015,
> 02 November 2015,1st CO requested Medicals and form 1221 and 80,
> ...


May I know what other information did the CO request after you have submitted your Medicals and PCC?


----------



## van00 (Dec 3, 2015)

mr.sachdeva said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my 189 visa on 19th Jan, 2016. Got contacted by CO on 5th Feb, 2016 requesting for additional docs. One of the things required is Singapore PCC for my wife and the request checklist PDF mentions that "Police clearance certificates - a Singapore Certificate OCharacter request letter is attached."
> 
> However, there is no separate request letter attached. Can anyone confirm if I can just send the Request Checklist for Singapore PCC or request letter is mandatory. Have emailed to the CO since 6th Feb asking for the Request Letter addressed to Singapore Police Force but no response so far.



Visa application acknowledgement is sufficient to get police clearance certificate. Even you have additional PDF to show them. Still you can try to get proper request letter but actually it's not necessary.


----------



## Abch (Dec 18, 2015)

shrif said:


> ktoda -------------- 5-May ----- Grant
> trueblue43 ------- 30-June
> deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
> Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
> ...


----------



## sunnyy_619 (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi friends.I m very excited to tell all you guys that i have got the grant today 
Visa lodged :19 nov 2015
Co contact :9 dec 2015 ( askex for form 80)
Grant:12 feb 2016


----------



## sunnyy_619 (Jan 29, 2016)

*updated the list*



Abch said:


> shrif said:
> 
> 
> > ktoda -------------- 5-May ----- Grant
> ...


----------



## Abch (Dec 18, 2015)

Congrats Sunny


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

congrats sunny


----------



## snimbalkar (Jan 13, 2016)

sunnyy_619 said:


> Hi friends.I m very excited to tell all you guys that i have got the grant today
> Visa lodged :19 nov 2015
> Co contact :9 dec 2015 ( askex for form 80)
> Grant:12 feb 2016


Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!By the way, was it 189 or 190?


----------



## oz2016 (Feb 12, 2016)

Congrats Sunny


----------



## sunnyy_619 (Jan 29, 2016)

Thankyou guys .it was 190(nsw).Painting trades worker


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

sunnyy_619 said:


> Hi friends.I m very excited to tell all you guys that i have got the grant today
> Visa lodged :19 nov 2015
> Co contact :9 dec 2015 ( askex for form 80)
> Grant:12 feb 2016


Congratulations!!! All the best!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

sunnyy_619 said:


> Hi friends.I m very excited to tell all you guys that i have got the grant today
> Visa lodged :19 nov 2015
> Co contact :9 dec 2015 ( askex for form 80)
> Grant:12 feb 2016


Congratulations Sunny.


----------



## srf_2015 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi All,
I have always dreamt of writing this...By the grace of God, all Glory to him alone, we recieved our visa grant today..for me and our family of 5.....praise God...all the best for all who are waiting...


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

srf_2015 said:


> Hi All,
> I have always dreamt of writing this...By the grace of God, all Glory to him alone, we recieved our visa grant today..for me and our family of 5.....praise God...all the best for all who are waiting...


Wow within 5 days of adding baby. Congratulations. Looks like GSM has started solving long pending cases.


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

*CO Contact*

Hi All,

CO assigned today and asked for Form - 80, PCC and Meds...


----------



## srf_2015 (Jun 9, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> Wow within 5 days of adding baby. Congratulations. Looks like GSM has started solving long pending cases.


Yup..was very fast..the medicals were uploaded on 6 Feb...inam glad that they gave the grant quickly...my pr journey has been long...since i had to defer medicals due to pregnancy...


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

sunnyy_619 said:


> Hi friends.I m very excited to tell all you guys that i have got the grant today
> Visa lodged :19 nov 2015
> Co contact :9 dec 2015 ( askex for form 80)
> Grant:12 feb 2016


Congratulations Sunny


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

sunnyy_619 said:


> Hi friends.I m very excited to tell all you guys that i have got the grant today
> Visa lodged :19 nov 2015
> Co contact :9 dec 2015 ( askex for form 80)
> Grant:12 feb 2016


Congratz buddy ...


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

srf_2015 said:


> Hi All,
> I have always dreamt of writing this...By the grace of God, all Glory to him alone, we recieved our visa grant today..for me and our family of 5.....praise God...all the best for all who are waiting...


Congratulations.


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

srf_2015 said:


> Hi All,
> I have always dreamt of writing this...By the grace of God, all Glory to him alone, we recieved our visa grant today..for me and our family of 5.....praise God...all the best for all who are waiting...


Congratulations!!! All the best!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

srf_2015 said:


> Hi All,
> I have always dreamt of writing this...By the grace of God, all Glory to him alone, we recieved our visa grant today..for me and our family of 5.....praise God...all the best for all who are waiting...


Congratulations... Srf. Enjoy your Golden Grant


----------



## mr.sachdeva (Aug 4, 2015)

van00 said:


> Visa application acknowledgement is sufficient to get police clearance certificate. Even you have additional PDF to show them. Still you can try to get proper request letter but actually it's not necessary.


Thanks van00.
I am also thinking of just sending the documents that I have as proof from DIBP. Hopefully, SPF will process the request based on this.


----------



## gauravbabs (Nov 26, 2015)

Thank you so much. 
CO contact for additional doc: 9th sept, Form 80 and bank statements. Docs uploaded by agent 6th Oct. , *Under Routine check* as response received for update mail sent by agent to CO: 10th Nov 2015, Uploaded Form 1022 (Resignation from job) : Nov 15, Employer Verification via email : Mid Jan 16, Grant : 11th Feb 16, IED : Jul 2016. No phone calls were made by the Agent.

I had to appear for PTE as well in Jun since i crossed 33 years age and lost 5 points due to that (came down to 55). PTE helped me score an additional 10 points thereby taking points to 65. agent lodged EOI in June 15 and it got shortlisted in like 3-4 days. 

One more thing, My visa was lodged on 14th July 15 and not June. Pardon me for typo (out of sheer excitement). Since Agent was involved, I am not sure of exact dates, may be +- a day or two. Have shared dates as per the mails received from Agent. Hope these details help others. Would be happy in case any additional details that anyone may be looking for.


----------



## srf_2015 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thank you All for your wishes.....


----------



## sudas (Nov 20, 2015)

*Visa Grant*

I have 2 questions – 
1.	IS there any SLA timeline for ‘Assessment in progress’ status . How long this status will remain like this.
2.	Does anyone has the case officer as Bianca?


----------



## sunnyy_619 (Jan 29, 2016)

Thankyou everyone for ur wish. I hope your grants come soon.


----------



## ginni (Nov 17, 2015)

srf_2015 said:


> Hi All,
> I have always dreamt of writing this...By the grace of God, all Glory to him alone, we recieved our visa grant today..for me and our family of 5.....praise God...all the best for all who are waiting...


Congratulations and Good Luck for future.....


----------



## mnshpdhyy31 (Apr 30, 2015)

ktoda -------------- 5-May ----- Grant
trueblue43 ------- 30-June
deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
perthling ---------- 2-Oct
New Aspirant ----- 11-Oct
ash366 ------------ 26-Oct ----- Grant
fernandezjairus------ 27 Nov
sree_balla---------27 Nov
ravian720 --------- 28-Oct
kenny -------------- 2-Nov ------ Grant
vybhavkmadadi --- 4-Nov
davesh ------------- 9 Nov ------ Grant
Chhavi ------------- 10-Nov ----- Grant
Surbhi------------ 10Nov
ravirami ----------- 11-Nov ----- Grant
Wodz69 ------------ 11-Nov ---- Grant
rosslleee ----------- 12-Nov ----- Grant
vinvid -------------- 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1---13-Nov
3sh -----------------13-Nov
gaus --------------- 13-Nov
rabbahs ------------16-Nov
Arm_OZ -----------16-Nov ------ Grant
rani74 ------------ 17-Nov ------ Grant
faizan93 ---------- 18-Nov ------ Grant
kaukuti ------------- 18 Nov
andrey ------------ 18-Nov ------ Grant
sparrow2015 -----------18 Nov
---- ---------------- 19-Nov ------ Grant
vfzr---------------- 20-Nov
azh ---------------- 23-Nov ------ Grant
sherif---------------24-Nov
yasmeenaaa ----- 25-Nov
sm_adil2002------25 Nov
mtabbaa83------15-Nov
raven ------------- 26-Nov ------- Grant
saadloe ----------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
sumit ------------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
bnkamal ---------- 30-Nov
indergreat -------- 30-Nov
NONPRI (190)------------ 30-Nov
harryb729 (190)------30 Nov
shivily ------------ 2-Dec
V.vasanth19 -----3-Dec
wolfskin ---------- 4-Dec
mtabbaa83 ------ 4-Dec
Cgarik --------------4-Dec
sandipgp --------- 7-Dec
Namsfiz ----------- 8 Dec
sunnyy_619-------9-Dec
happie2012 -------10-Dec --- Grant
prasannakp84 --- 14-Dec
Rohit Jaggi------- 14-Dec
mnshpdhyy31-----15th Dec
rameezsh1 ------- 16-Dec
gd2015 ----------- 22-Dec
KrithiAussie ------ 30-Dec
cozmopravesh-------11 Jan
vikaschandra--------19-Jan
msr ---------------- 12-Jan
wizard82 ---------- 12-Jan
Abch007-------------13 Jan

I have added my name in the list as well. 
Apart from this, I have a query if anyone solve my query. My status on IMMI account is "Assessment in progress". What will be the next status? 
Thanks
Manish


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats with the grants guys!!! Good luck to all of you!


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello

Should I call dibp to understand latest updates on my case


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

sudas said:


> I have 2 questions –
> 1.	IS there any SLA timeline for ‘Assessment in progress’ status . How long this status will remain like this.
> 2.	Does anyone has the case officer as Bianca?


1. There is no SLA timeline whatsoever for "assessment in progress" status, from this onward the status will go directly to FINALIZED, whenever that happens.

2. Plz don't share CO name or any private information on the forum so openly, as these are against the rules of the forum


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

gauravbabs said:


> Thank you so much.
> CO contact for additional doc: 9th sept, Form 80 and bank statements. Docs uploaded by agent 6th Oct. , *Under Routine check* as response received for update mail sent by agent to CO: 10th Nov 2015, Uploaded Form 1022 (Resignation from job) : Nov 15, Employer Verification via email : Mid Jan 16, Grant : 11th Feb 16, IED : Jul 2016. No phone calls were made by the Agent.


Congratz buddy, so was this 189 or 190 visa subclass.... best of luck for future ...


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

Adding my name to the list.
Applied for 189 visa on 4th December 2015

ktoda -------------- 5-May ----- Grant
trueblue43 ------- 30-June
deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
perthling ---------- 2-Oct
New Aspirant ----- 11-Oct
ash366 ------------ 26-Oct ----- Grant
fernandezjairus------ 27 Nov
sree_balla---------27 Nov
ravian720 --------- 28-Oct
kenny -------------- 2-Nov ------ Grant
vybhavkmadadi --- 4-Nov
davesh ------------- 9 Nov ------ Grant
Chhavi ------------- 10-Nov ----- Grant
Surbhi------------ 10Nov
ravirami ----------- 11-Nov ----- Grant
Wodz69 ------------ 11-Nov ---- Grant
rosslleee ----------- 12-Nov ----- Grant
vinvid -------------- 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1---13-Nov
3sh -----------------13-Nov
gaus --------------- 13-Nov
rabbahs ------------16-Nov
Arm_OZ -----------16-Nov ------ Grant
rani74 ------------ 17-Nov ------ Grant
faizan93 ---------- 18-Nov ------ Grant
kaukuti ------------- 18 Nov
andrey ------------ 18-Nov ------ Grant
sparrow2015 -----------18 Nov
---- ---------------- 19-Nov ------ Grant
vfzr---------------- 20-Nov
azh ---------------- 23-Nov ------ Grant
sherif---------------24-Nov
yasmeenaaa ----- 25-Nov
sm_adil2002------25 Nov
mtabbaa83------15-Nov
raven ------------- 26-Nov ------- Grant
saadloe ----------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
sumit ------------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
bnkamal ---------- 30-Nov
indergreat -------- 30-Nov
NONPRI (190)------------ 30-Nov
harryb729 (190)------30 Nov
shivily ------------ 2-Dec
V.vasanth19 -----3-Dec
wolfskin ---------- 4-Dec
mtabbaa83 ------ 4-Dec
Cgarik --------------4-Dec
jsbhatia------------4-Dec
sandipgp --------- 7-Dec
Namsfiz ----------- 8 Dec
sunnyy_619-------9-Dec
happie2012 -------10-Dec --- Grant
prasannakp84 --- 14-Dec
Rohit Jaggi------- 14-Dec
mnshpdhyy31-----15th Dec
rameezsh1 ------- 16-Dec
gd2015 ----------- 22-Dec
KrithiAussie ------ 30-Dec
cozmopravesh-------11 Jan
vikaschandra--------19-Jan
msr ---------------- 12-Jan
wizard82 ---------- 12-Jan
Abch007-------------13 Jan


----------



## fernandes.oscar (Dec 8, 2015)

ktoda -------------- 5-May ----- Grant
trueblue43 ------- 30-June
deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
fernandes.oscar-------29-Aug
Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
perthling ---------- 2-Oct
New Aspirant ----- 11-Oct
ash366 ------------ 26-Oct ----- Grant
fernandezjairus------ 27 Nov
sree_balla---------27 Nov
ravian720 --------- 28-Oct
kenny -------------- 2-Nov ------ Grant
vybhavkmadadi --- 4-Nov
davesh ------------- 9 Nov ------ Grant
Chhavi ------------- 10-Nov ----- Grant
Surbhi------------ 10Nov
ravirami ----------- 11-Nov ----- Grant
Wodz69 ------------ 11-Nov ---- Grant
rosslleee ----------- 12-Nov ----- Grant
vinvid -------------- 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1---13-Nov
3sh -----------------13-Nov
gaus --------------- 13-Nov
rabbahs ------------16-Nov
Arm_OZ -----------16-Nov ------ Grant
rani74 ------------ 17-Nov ------ Grant
faizan93 ---------- 18-Nov ------ Grant
kaukuti ------------- 18 Nov
andrey ------------ 18-Nov ------ Grant
sparrow2015 -----------18 Nov
---- ---------------- 19-Nov ------ Grant
vfzr---------------- 20-Nov
azh ---------------- 23-Nov ------ Grant
sherif---------------24-Nov
yasmeenaaa ----- 25-Nov
sm_adil2002------25 Nov
mtabbaa83------15-Nov
raven ------------- 26-Nov ------- Grant
saadloe ----------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
sumit ------------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
bnkamal ---------- 30-Nov
indergreat -------- 30-Nov
NONPRI (190)------------ 30-Nov
harryb729 (190)------30 Nov
shivily ------------ 2-Dec
V.vasanth19 -----3-Dec
wolfskin ---------- 4-Dec
mtabbaa83 ------ 4-Dec
Cgarik --------------4-Dec
sandipgp --------- 7-Dec
Namsfiz ----------- 8 Dec
sunnyy_619-------9-Dec
happie2012 -------10-Dec --- Grant
prasannakp84 --- 14-Dec
Rohit Jaggi------- 14-Dec
mnshpdhyy31-----15th Dec
rameezsh1 ------- 16-Dec
gd2015 ----------- 22-Dec
KrithiAussie ------ 30-Dec
cozmopravesh-------11 Jan
vikaschandra--------19-Jan
msr ---------------- 12-Jan
wizard82 ---------- 12-Jan
Abch007-------------13 Jan

I have added my name in the list as well.
Apart from this, I have a query if anyone solve my query. My status on IMMI account is "Application Received" ever since I have applied. what do i do?
Thanks
Oscar


----------



## gauravbabs (Nov 26, 2015)

thanks buddy, its 189


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

fernandes.oscar said:


> ktoda -------------- 5-May ----- Grant trueblue43 ------- 30-June deepgill ----------- 25-Aug fernandes.oscar-------29-Aug Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug perthling ---------- 2-Oct New Aspirant ----- 11-Oct ash366 ------------ 26-Oct ----- Grant fernandezjairus------ 27 Nov sree_balla---------27 Nov ravian720 --------- 28-Oct kenny -------------- 2-Nov ------ Grant vybhavkmadadi --- 4-Nov davesh ------------- 9 Nov ------ Grant Chhavi ------------- 10-Nov ----- Grant Surbhi------------ 10Nov ravirami ----------- 11-Nov ----- Grant Wodz69 ------------ 11-Nov ---- Grant rosslleee ----------- 12-Nov ----- Grant vinvid -------------- 12-Nov samhjibaschhu1---13-Nov 3sh -----------------13-Nov gaus --------------- 13-Nov rabbahs ------------16-Nov Arm_OZ -----------16-Nov ------ Grant rani74 ------------ 17-Nov ------ Grant faizan93 ---------- 18-Nov ------ Grant kaukuti ------------- 18 Nov andrey ------------ 18-Nov ------ Grant sparrow2015 -----------18 Nov ---- ---------------- 19-Nov ------ Grant vfzr---------------- 20-Nov azh ---------------- 23-Nov ------ Grant sherif---------------24-Nov yasmeenaaa ----- 25-Nov sm_adil2002------25 Nov mtabbaa83------15-Nov raven ------------- 26-Nov ------- Grant saadloe ----------- 27-Nov ------- Grant sumit ------------- 27-Nov ------- Grant bnkamal ---------- 30-Nov indergreat -------- 30-Nov NONPRI (190)------------ 30-Nov harryb729 (190)------30 Nov shivily ------------ 2-Dec V.vasanth19 -----3-Dec wolfskin ---------- 4-Dec mtabbaa83 ------ 4-Dec Cgarik --------------4-Dec sandipgp --------- 7-Dec Namsfiz ----------- 8 Dec sunnyy_619-------9-Dec happie2012 -------10-Dec --- Grant prasannakp84 --- 14-Dec Rohit Jaggi------- 14-Dec mnshpdhyy31-----15th Dec rameezsh1 ------- 16-Dec gd2015 ----------- 22-Dec KrithiAussie ------ 30-Dec cozmopravesh-------11 Jan vikaschandra--------19-Jan msr ---------------- 12-Jan wizard82 ---------- 12-Jan Abch007-------------13 Jan I have added my name in the list as well. Apart from this, I have a query if anyone solve my query. My status on IMMI account is "Application Received" ever since I have applied. what do i do? Thanks Oscar



Mate, call them.


----------



## Danzone (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi folks...got the visas yesterday!!

It was a long process..especially given that my skill set was on CSOL and not on any SOL..managed it coz of high points (80 points) category in SA. The broad timelines are


Vetassess - Aug 2014
EOI submission - Feb 2015
PTE - 90/90 overall score - Aug 2015
Got 80 points --applied for SA - Sep 2015
Visa Invite - Nov 2015
FIrst CO contact - 2 Dec 2015
Docs submitted - 22 Dec 2015
Empl verification - 6th Jan 2016
 Visa Grant - 190 subclass - 12th Feb 2016
 Travel planned - Aug 2016 lane:

Couple of things...Post the empl verification, I had also uploaded the empl proofs on my application online. I wrote to the CO 3 days ago, requesting an update on my profile...and the grant came in yesterday..it was a huge burden off my back...feeling so relieved now...SA was the only hope..and God helped us thru'

Wish you all speedy grants...you guys are an awesome lot!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Danzone said:


> Hi folks...got the visas yesterday!! It was a long process..especially given that my skill set was on CSOL and not on any SOL..managed it coz of high points (80 points) category in SA. The broad timelines are [*]Vetassess - Aug 2014 [*]EOI submission - Feb 2015 [*]PTE - 90/90 overall score - Aug 2015 [*]Got 80 points --applied for SA - Sep 2015 [*]Visa Invite - Nov 2015 [*]FIrst CO contact - 2 Dec 2015 [*]Docs submitted - 22 Dec 2015 [*]Empl verification - 6th Jan 2016 [*] Visa Grant - 190 subclass - 12th Feb 2016 [*] Travel planned - Aug 2016 lane: Couple of things...Post the empl verification, I had also uploaded the empl proofs on my application online. I wrote to the CO 3 days ago, requesting an update on my profile...and the grant came in yesterday..it was a huge burden off my back...feeling so relieved now...SA was the only hope..and God helped us thru' Wish you all speedy grants...you guys are an awesome lot!


 Congrats!

What is your anzdco?


----------



## Danzone (Jan 11, 2016)

Its 223111..HR adviser


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

Danzone said:


> Hi folks...got the visas yesterday!!
> 
> It was a long process..especially given that my skill set was on CSOL and not on any SOL..managed it coz of high points (80 points) category in SA. The broad timelines are
> 
> ...


Congratulations Danzone God is good indeed.


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

Danzone said:


> Hi folks...got the visas yesterday!!
> 
> It was a long process..especially given that my skill set was on CSOL and not on any SOL..managed it coz of high points (80 points) category in SA. The broad timelines are
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Danzone said:


> Hi folks...got the visas yesterday!!
> 
> It was a long process..especially given that my skill set was on CSOL and not on any SOL..managed it coz of high points (80 points) category in SA. The broad timelines are
> 
> ...



Congrats bro!!

I have an inquiry regarding employment verification. I have lodged my 190 visa on 25th January but i am joining new company on 18th February.
How this verification works?
Do they verify with current employer or verify with me regarding my work scope?
Thanks


----------



## Danzone (Jan 11, 2016)

ashiqcep said:


> Congrats bro!!
> 
> I have an inquiry regarding employment verification. I have lodged my 190 visa on 25th January but i am joining new company on 18th February.
> How this verification works?
> ...


Hi ashiqcep, my orgn had received a mail from Aus High Commission seeking confirmation of my employment. They asked 4-5 questions related to my job tenure, roles and responsibilities, pay package along with evidence each of the above.

So to answer your question, in my case they reached out to the orgn and did not check with me directly. 

Hope that helps..

Dz.


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

hello kavylia

can u please tell me abour verification process.it was through phone or something else.


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

Danzone said:


> Hi folks...got the visas yesterday!!
> 
> It was a long process..especially given that my skill set was on CSOL and not on any SOL..managed it coz of high points (80 points) category in SA. The broad timelines are


congratz and good luck for future buddy ....


----------



## NxtDesAus (Jun 12, 2013)

indergreat said:


> congratz and good luck for future buddy ....


 congrats


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Danzone said:


> Hi ashiqcep, my orgn had received a mail from Aus High Commission seeking confirmation of my employment. They asked 4-5 questions related to my job tenure, roles and responsibilities, pay package along with evidence each of the above.
> 
> So to answer your question, in my case they reached out to the orgn and did not check with me directly.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the valuable input


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

*Need Expert Advice*

Hi Guys,

I need your expert advice or suggestion on my situation here.

I am going through a torment here. Not able to understand the reason of the delay in my application, which I Logged on 07-Nov-2015 (with all docs front uploaded).

- CO never contacted my agent or me. So, I don't actually know who is assigned to my case.
- My Application status changed to "Assessment in Progress" since Dec 2015. And there is no change since then.
- It has been more than 90 days now, and I have something which is slipping from my hand if I don't get this in time. Which is actually more frustrating.
- And I only got one call from Australian High Commission (New Delhi) for my verification on 08-Jan-16 where She asked me everything related to my work, roles & duties and nothing else.
- The thing is that, I have only ONE Employer since the start of my job; and have been living at only ONE place for more than a Decade. So Verification should not take much time where others have many employments & homes over the years.

My Agent says its not the best practice to trouble the DIBP over the status update.
As for most cases, they already know the answer if they ask a question over email.
Also, cannot call anyone as we don't know whose the CO assigned. All he's saying is to wait & wait & wait... Waiting after 90 days is killing... 

I really don't understand why there's delay. Is there anyone here who can shed some light. What what happens in verification. I work in a MNC, so I don't know if My employer got a mail or a call for my verification or is it lost in transition.

I see people getting grant in less than a month, 2 months, on exactly 90th day as well. Please help.


----------



## fernandes.oscar (Dec 8, 2015)

I will call them tomorrow dude. thanks for the advise.


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Grant emails comes automatically via systems, or they send manually?

Anyone have a idea..


----------



## Sai_Lakshmi (Sep 6, 2015)

arunkareer said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need your expert advice or suggestion on my situation here.
> 
> ...


Hi arunkareer, I'm also facing the same situation. I lodged my visa on 10.Nov.2015 and uploaded all the document upfront. CO assignment mail received on 28.Nov.2015 after that no communication from my CO . My status still in "application received". Called them several times and got the same standard feedback " Your application is in processing status, CO will get back to you in case of any document required. 

One of my friend also had same issue. Last we she received direct grant visa mail from the immigration department. 

Regards,
Sai Lakshmi


----------



## shah.ocean (Mar 15, 2013)

Any Grants today guys?


----------



## sumitrb (Oct 12, 2015)

Guys,

Could someone please share the GSM Adelaide contact details.

I have submitted by Visa application on 18 Jan and CO contacted me on 4 Feb asking for additional documents including FBI clearance to be provided in next 28 days. I am not expecting my FBI clearance before end of Mar 2016 going by their timelines. 
I have written to CO regarding the same and to provide me additional time. However have not heard anything back yet. Did anyone ask/was granted extension of time to provide additional documents?

Thanks
Sumit


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

sumitrb said:


> Guys,
> 
> Could someone please share the GSM Adelaide contact details.
> 
> ...


+61731367000. Best of luck


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

arunkareer said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need your expert advice or suggestion on my situation here.
> 
> ...


Dear Friend,

Its worse over here... I have applied on 24 Oct 15, CO contacted on 30 Nov 15 and since then no verification till yet (with me or my employer), agent not telling the status even, they say only one thing ...WAIT, WAIT and WAIT.....so ....I am not able to move anywhere in life....its 114th day today post lodgement and 77th day since CO contacted......I dont know what is happening in background....so...patience is the only key mantra ...whether we like it or not.....:juggle::juggle:


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

Congrats....god is great...


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

Congrats....God has been great to you.....best wishes for future...


----------



## ramio (Jan 6, 2016)

Is it possible to get a grant email after 4:30 pm Australian Eastern Standard time? or is it only between the working hours (9 am to 4:30 pm) ?


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

*Granttttt*

Guys....

I have been dreaming about this moment for a loooong time...
With the grace of Almighty..Got our grants this morning.. Thank you for all the valuable suggestion I received from forum members..
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## ani01 (Nov 21, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

shivily said:


> Guys....
> 
> I have been dreaming about this moment for a loooong time...
> With the grace of Almighty..Got our grants this morning.. Thank you for all the valuable suggestion I received from forum members..
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


congratulationsssss

you are 189 visa or 190?
and which gsm adeliade or brisbane?


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> congratulationsssss
> 
> you are 189 visa or 190?
> and which gsm adeliade or brisbane?


Thank You 

Mine is 190 visa sponsored by VIC and GSM Adelaide..


----------



## nsiramsetty (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi All,

Today I got a email from gsm.allocated mentioning "IMMI Assessment Commense" in subject.

This mail doesn't cite any additional documents required or it deosn't says a grant. I have uploaded all the documents including PCC,Medicals, Form 80 etc in Advance.

Is it a good sign ?.. Did anyone get this email.?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

shivily said:


> Thank You
> 
> Mine is 190 visa sponsored by VIC and GSM Adelaide..



Congratulations shivily


----------



## swfchn (Feb 6, 2016)

hello，i got my golden email today. my lodge time is 27 nov. 2015.

通过我的 SM-G9200 上的 Tapatalk发言


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Congratulations... Shivily and swfchn. Best of luck


----------



## Happyheart (Feb 15, 2016)

mr.sachdeva said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my 189 visa on 19th Jan, 2016. Got contacted by CO on 5th Feb, 2016 requesting for additional docs. One of the things required is Singapore PCC for my wife and the request checklist PDF mentions that "Police clearance certificates - a Singapore Certificate OCharacter request letter is attached."
> 
> However, there is no separate request letter attached. Can anyone confirm if I can just send the Request Checklist for Singapore PCC or request letter is mandatory. Have emailed to the CO since 6th Feb asking for the Request Letter addressed to Singapore Police Force but no response so far.


Hi, this is exactly the same thing happened to me! I have emailed since 2nd Feb. May I know have you gotten any response from CO? Have you gotten the Singapore PCC? 
Thanks in advance...


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

swfchn said:


> hello，i got my golden email today. my lodge time is 27 nov. 2015.
> 
> 通过我的 SM-G9200 上的 Tapatalk发言


congratulations

when the co contacted last time or this is direct grant? is it visa 189 or 190?


----------



## Happyheart (Feb 15, 2016)

ktoda -------------- 5-May ----- Grant
trueblue43 ------- 30-June
deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
fernandes.oscar-------29-Aug
Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
perthling ---------- 2-Oct
New Aspirant ----- 11-Oct
ash366 ------------ 26-Oct ----- Grant
fernandezjairus------ 27 Nov
sree_balla---------27 Nov
ravian720 --------- 28-Oct
kenny -------------- 2-Nov ------ Grant
vybhavkmadadi --- 4-Nov
davesh ------------- 9 Nov ------ Grant
Chhavi ------------- 10-Nov ----- Grant
Surbhi------------ 10Nov
ravirami ----------- 11-Nov ----- Grant
Wodz69 ------------ 11-Nov ---- Grant
rosslleee ----------- 12-Nov ----- Grant
vinvid -------------- 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1---13-Nov
3sh -----------------13-Nov
gaus --------------- 13-Nov
rabbahs ------------16-Nov
Arm_OZ -----------16-Nov ------ Grant
rani74 ------------ 17-Nov ------ Grant
faizan93 ---------- 18-Nov ------ Grant
kaukuti ------------- 18 Nov
andrey ------------ 18-Nov ------ Grant
sparrow2015 -----------18 Nov
---- ---------------- 19-Nov ------ Grant
vfzr---------------- 20-Nov
azh ---------------- 23-Nov ------ Grant
sherif---------------24-Nov
yasmeenaaa ----- 25-Nov
sm_adil2002------25 Nov
mtabbaa83------15-Nov
raven ------------- 26-Nov ------- Grant
saadloe ----------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
sumit ------------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
bnkamal ---------- 30-Nov
indergreat -------- 30-Nov
NONPRI (190)------------ 30-Nov
harryb729 (190)------30 Nov
shivily ------------ 2-Dec
V.vasanth19 -----3-Dec
wolfskin ---------- 4-Dec
mtabbaa83 ------ 4-Dec
Cgarik --------------4-Dec
sandipgp --------- 7-Dec
Namsfiz ----------- 8 Dec
sunnyy_619-------9-Dec
happie2012 -------10-Dec --- Grant
prasannakp84 --- 14-Dec
Rohit Jaggi------- 14-Dec
mnshpdhyy31-----15th Dec
rameezsh1 ------- 16-Dec
gd2015 ----------- 22-Dec
KrithiAussie ------ 30-Dec
cozmopravesh-------11 Jan
vikaschandra--------19-Jan
msr ---------------- 12-Jan
wizard82 ---------- 12-Jan
Abch007-------------13 Jan
Happyheart-------3 Feb

I have added my name in the list as well.


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

shivily said:


> Guys....
> 
> I have been dreaming about this moment for a loooong time...
> With the grace of Almighty..Got our grants this morning.. Thank you for all the valuable suggestion I received from forum members..
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congratulations!!! All the best!


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

swfchn said:


> hello，i got my golden email today. my lodge time is 27 nov. 2015.
> 
> 通过我的 SM-G9200 上的 Tapatalk发言



Congratulations!!! All the best!


----------



## swfchn (Feb 6, 2016)

yasmeenaaa said:


> congratulations
> 
> when the co contacted last time or this is direct grant? is it visa 189 or 190?


189. last time of CO contacted is 07.Dec 2015. 70 days after that.

通过我的 SM-N9208 上的 Tapatalk发言


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

*Time Line Change*

Applied on 22nd Jan '16, But wife is pregnant and Delivery date would be 17th July '16, So Got the letter from the Doctor and updated my agent to upload it, and CO was allocated on 10th Feb and asked for Form 80, Meds and PCC, 

But my agent confirmed that only Form 80 is needed and he is going to request postponing for PCC and Meds for all of us till the Delivery of the Baby, Hope everything will be ok.


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

shivily said:


> Guys....
> 
> I have been dreaming about this moment for a loooong time...
> With the grace of Almighty..Got our grants this morning.. Thank you for all the valuable suggestion I received from forum members..
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congratulations Shivily.


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

Dear shivaliy

Congratulations.We have same timelines,might be waiting my grant this or next week.God knows only.
once again .Congratulations yarrrrrrr .very happy to listen this.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

swfchn said:


> 189. last time of CO contacted is 07.Dec 2015. 70 days after that.
> 
> 通过我的 SM-N9208 上的 Tapatalk发言


brisbane or adeliade?


----------



## thili.civil (Oct 21, 2015)

guys is there a difference in visa 190 and visa 189 with respect to the processing time? What i observed here is visa 190 getting granted faster than visa 189. correct me if i am wrong. Thank you


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

thili.civil said:


> guys is there a difference in visa 190 and visa 189 with respect to the processing time? What i observed here is visa 190 getting granted faster than visa 189. correct me if i am wrong. Thank you


i feel the same as u


----------



## swfchn (Feb 6, 2016)

yasmeenaaa said:


> brisbane or adeliade?


adeliade



yasmeenaaa said:


> i feel the same as u



通过我的 SM-N9208 上的 Tapatalk发言


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

Sai_Lakshmi said:


> Hi arunkareer, I'm also facing the same situation. I lodged my visa on 10.Nov.2015 and uploaded all the document upfront. CO assignment mail received on 28.Nov.2015 after that no communication from my CO . My status still in "application received". Called them several times and got the same standard feedback " Your application is in processing status, CO will get back to you in case of any document required.
> 
> One of my friend also had same issue. Last we she received direct grant visa mail from the immigration department.
> 
> ...


Hi Sai Lakshmi,

I know about many such cases, where grants just come to them. I also heard a case, where one person emailed the DIBP for status and next day he got the grant.

Anyways, We all who are in such situation cannot do anything, except waiting and keep our minds off of it for sometime, which is highly difficult.

Let me know about your status when you get the grant.


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

Yes. 190 has higher priority compared to 189. 190 comes under priority 3, whereas 189 falls under priority 4. Check this link:
https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/8



thili.civil said:


> guys is there a difference in visa 190 and visa 189 with respect to the processing time? What i observed here is visa 190 getting granted faster than visa 189. correct me if i am wrong. Thank you


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

thili.civil said:


> guys is there a difference in visa 190 and visa 189 with respect to the processing time? What i observed here is visa 190 getting granted faster than visa 189. correct me if i am wrong. Thank you


According to my observation Normally Getting Invitation is quick for 189 and delay for 190, But its the other way around for Visa, 190 is quicker as i had the demand in a specific state, But 189 will be a bit slow compared to 190, But it all depends on case by case..


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

harryb729 said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> Its worse over here... I have applied on 24 Oct 15, CO contacted on 30 Nov 15 and since then no verification till yet (with me or my employer), agent not telling the status even, they say only one thing ...WAIT, WAIT and WAIT.....so ....I am not able to move anywhere in life....its 114th day today post lodgement and 77th day since CO contacted......I dont know what is happening in background....so...patience is the only key mantra ...whether we like it or not.....:juggle::juggle:


Yes you are right, Many like us have such situation, may worse. However, we can only wait and nothing else, and try to keep are mind out of it for sometime atleast. Highly difficult tho.


----------



## sanmatta (Oct 12, 2015)

*Verification call recieved*

I recieved verification call today afternoon from aus embassy in delhi. she asked me mostly about my work experience and technology. I did mention one technology but missed out on mentioning the latest tech which i am currently working on and it is included in my CV. will that create issues. My experience is genuine though. Just that the technology is misplaced.


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

shivily said:


> Guys....
> 
> I have been dreaming about this moment for a loooong time...
> With the grace of Almighty..Got our grants this morning.. Thank you for all the valuable suggestion I received from forum members..
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:





swfchn said:


> hello，i got my golden email today. my lodge time is 27 nov. 2015.




Congratz guys on getting the grant ... best of luck for future ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

swfchn said:


> hello，i got my golden email today. my lodge time is 27 nov. 2015. 通过我的 SM-G9200 上的 Tapatalk发言


Congrats!


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

sanmatta said:


> I recieved verification call today afternoon from aus embassy in delhi. she asked me mostly about my work experience and technology. I did mention one technology but missed out on mentioning the latest tech which i am currently working on and it is included in my CV. will that create issues. My experience is genuine though. Just that the technology is misplaced.


DOnt worry. It should.not cause any problem. It is small descripancy which should.not impact anything.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## gmt300 (Nov 20, 2015)

sanmatta said:


> I recieved verification call today afternoon from aus embassy in delhi. she asked me mostly about my work experience and technology. I did mention one technology but missed out on mentioning the latest tech which i am currently working on and it is included in my CV. will that create issues. My experience is genuine though. Just that the technology is misplaced.


can you advise your timelines. some sept applicants got such call, hence asking.


----------



## justdoitt (Sep 25, 2015)

I too recieved a call today morning asking about my current designation, duties, technology used, development language, testing details and domain.
He also said that he will call me back for further information if required. I asked him timelines but he did not comment on that. Its 3 months post my application and status is still same - "application recieved". They also sent an email to my company HR asking about my details for which the HR has not responded for over a month


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

dawn1981 said:


> Dear All,
> Please add me too.
> Visa applied on Oct 7th 2015,
> 02 November 2015,1st CO requested Medicals and form 1221 and 80,
> ...


Dear Dawn, can you please elaborate more information means what? what they requesting second time, regarding job/ or personal information.


----------



## sanmatta (Oct 12, 2015)

sanmatta said:


> I recieved verification call today afternoon from aus embassy in delhi. she asked me mostly about my work experience and technology. I did mention one technology but missed out on mentioning the latest tech which i am currently working on and it is included in my CV. will that create issues. My experience is genuine though. Just that the technology is misplaced.


Adding my timelines in my signature .. 

2613 Software and Applications Programmers
ACS +ve May 2015 
PTE (70+ Each) Apr 2015
EOI submitted (60 points - 189 visa) July 2015
NSW Nomination +ve - 12 Nov 2015
Invited - 12 Nov 2015
190 Visa Applied - 18 Nov 2015
All Documents Front Loaded by 24 Nov 2015
CO Contact: 10 December 2015 
Job Verification Call : 15 Feb 2016
Grant: xx 2016 :juggle:


----------



## sanmatta (Oct 12, 2015)

2613 Software and Applications Programmers
ACS +ve May 2015 
PTE (70+ Each) Apr 2015
EOI submitted (60 points - 189 visa) July 2015
NSW Nomination +ve - 12 Nov 2015
Invited - 12 Nov 2015
190 Visa Applied - 18 Nov 2015
All Documents Front Loaded by 24 Nov 2015
CO Contact: 10 December 2015 
Job Verification Call : 15 Feb 2016
Grant: xx 2016 :juggle:


----------



## sanmatta (Oct 12, 2015)

gmt300 said:


> can you advise your timelines. some sept applicants got such call, hence asking.


2613 Software and Applications Programmers
ACS +ve May 2015 
PTE (70+ Each) Apr 2015
EOI submitted (60 points - 189 visa) July 2015
NSW Nomination +ve - 12 Nov 2015
Invited - 12 Nov 2015
190 Visa Applied - 18 Nov 2015
All Documents Front Loaded by 24 Nov 2015
CO Contact: 10 December 2015 
Job Verification Call : 15 Feb 2016
Grant: xx 2016 :juggle:


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

sanmatta said:


> 2613 Software and Applications Programmers
> ACS +ve May 2015
> PTE (70+ Each) Apr 2015
> EOI submitted (60 points - 189 visa) July 2015
> ...


Hi Sanmatta,

Can you let us know how many points you claimed for work exp and what are the docs you uploaded to support your exp?


----------



## aeebee (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi everbody.

I lodged my 189 Visa application on 6 Jan 2016. GSM Adelaide contacted me for more documents (spouse's Form 80, medical checks for the family, Singapore PCC and AFP Clearance), all of which have been uploaded as of 4 Feb 2016. No updates thus far. A check on the website shows that the earliest allocation for 189/190/489 Visas is currently 2 Jan 2016. I reckon it'll be at least another week or two before I get a chance to be considered. Praying hard for a favorable and swift response from them.

Cheers, 
aeebee


----------



## ani01 (Nov 21, 2014)

aeebee said:


> Hi everbody.
> 
> I lodged my 189 Visa application on 6 Jan 2016. GSM Adelaide contacted me for more documents (spouse's Form 80, medical checks for the family, Singapore PCC and AFP Clearance), all of which have been uploaded as of 4 Feb 2016. No updates thus far. A check on the website shows that the earliest allocation for 189/190/489 Visas is currently 2 Jan 2016. I reckon it'll be at least another week or two before I get a chance to be considered. Praying hard for a favorable and swift response from them.
> 
> ...


Hi can you share the website url? And what does the earliest allocation mean? Can you explain?


----------



## aeebee (Dec 29, 2014)

ani01 said:


> Hi can you share the website url? And what does the earliest allocation mean? Can you explain?


sure


----------



## aeebee (Dec 29, 2014)

ani01 said:


> Hi can you share the website url? And what does the earliest allocation mean? Can you explain?


Hi ani01, 
here you go. 

Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications

regards,
aeebee


----------



## ani01 (Nov 21, 2014)

aeebee said:


> Hi ani01,
> here you go.
> 
> Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications
> ...


Thanks. Whats does the 02 Jan 2016 date mean? Does it mean that the applications lodged before 02 Jan 2016 are being processed on priority? Or something else?


----------



## sanmatta (Oct 12, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> Hi Sanmatta,
> 
> Can you let us know how many points you claimed for work exp and what are the docs you uploaded to support your exp?


I claimed only 5 points for experience (3 years overseas). I submitted my relieving letters from previous companies. Reference letters from my previous company colleagues on bond papers. Self Affidavit. Form 16s of all previous years. Employment letter from my current organization. Latest payslips from my current organization. I presume these should be enough.:confused2:


----------



## NxtDesAus (Jun 12, 2013)

justdoitt said:


> I too recieved a call today morning asking about my current designation, duties, technology used, development language, testing details and domain. He also said that he will call me back for further information if required. I asked him timelines but he did not comment on that. Its 3 months post my application and status is still same - "application recieved". They also sent an email to my company HR asking about my details for which the HR has not responded for over a month


 How all it goes, can you please elaborate more about the call and provide detailed information?


----------



## aeebee (Dec 29, 2014)

ani01 said:


> Thanks. Whats does the 02 Jan 2016 date mean? Does it mean that the applications lodged before 02 Jan 2016 are being processed on priority? Or something else?


Hi ano01,

this is taken off the same page, "The tables below list the earliest lodgement​ dates for applications that have been allocated to processing teams. You can use this information to determine when your application will be allocated and to ensure your application is complete and ready for assessment."

i could be wrong but I take it to mean that the department has started looking at applications lodged up to 2 Jan 2016. As such, it should not be much longer before they start looking at mine (lodged on 6 Jan 2016). I have not checked the webpage before today, so I am unsure how often it actually gets updated.

I reckon those lodged before 2 Jan 2016 should have already been allocated to particular teams for processing. I hear that some applicants never hear from the department till the actual grant so not hearing from them at all isn't necessarily a bad thing but i know how all that waiting and nil response affects a person's spirit.

Regards,
aeebee


----------



## ani01 (Nov 21, 2014)

aeebee said:


> Hi ano01,
> 
> this is taken off the same page, "The tables below list the earliest lodgement​ dates for applications that have been allocated to processing teams. You can use this information to determine when your application will be allocated and to ensure your application is complete and ready for assessment."
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## snimbalkar (Jan 13, 2016)

aeebee said:


> Hi ano01,
> 
> this is taken off the same page, "The tables below list the earliest lodgement​ dates for applications that have been allocated to processing teams. You can use this information to determine when your application will be allocated and to ensure your application is complete and ready for assessment."
> 
> ...


Hi Aeebee,

This is only CO allocation and how is it that when you have submitted on 6th Jan 2016, the CO has been allocated when the latest date is 2nd Jan. :confused2:
I was contacted twice on 26th Oct and 21Dec and have submitted all docs on the same day. Yet there has been no decision on my 189 application. No revert to mail or phone enquiries. It is a black hole. We have paid all the fees required. There is no incentive for the department/ CO's to process it within SLA. There is a disclaimer that 75% of the cases are completed within SLA. 
Keeping fingers crossed and hoping that the grant comes sooner than later.:fingerscrossed:

Regards
snimbalkar


----------



## sanmatta (Oct 12, 2015)

NxtDesAus said:


> How all it goes, can you please elaborate more about the call and provide detailed information?


Hi,

Its more like the first few questions of an interview. I was only asked about my prev employment. Had to clearly and elaboratly explain about my roles and responsibilities. She drilled down on almost all statements I made about NY day to day activities. If experience is genuine then we dont have to worry about it. Just tell what you did. I hope I will not have any issues regarding it


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

any grants for people waiting from Adelaide..


----------



## iyertalks (Nov 4, 2014)

Got my grant this afternoon. 

My Timeline

PR Process Initiated 21 September
ACS Skill Assessment Submitted - 23 October
ACS Skill Assessment Received - ​2 November
PTE Exam Given 7th November
PTE Exam results 8th November ​[Superior English]​
EOI Lodged 8th November. ​[70 Points]​
Query from skillselect 10 November
Query Answered 10 November
Invitation to apply 12 November 
Bridging Visa Grant 12 November
CO First Contact for Singapore PCC 03 December
PCC Uploaded 31 December​
​Visa Grant - 17th February 2016

Cheers

G


----------



## thili.civil (Oct 21, 2015)

iyertalks said:


> Got my grant this afternoon.
> 
> My Timeline
> 
> ...


Many congratulations! btw is this visa 190 or visa 189?


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

iyertalks said:


> Got my grant this afternoon.
> 
> My Timeline
> 
> ...


Congratulations...


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

iyertalks said:


> Got my grant this afternoon.
> 
> My Timeline
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## iyertalks (Nov 4, 2014)

thili.civil said:


> Many congratulations! btw is this visa 190 or visa 189?



This is a 190 SS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramio (Jan 6, 2016)

gaus said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


Hi Gaus,

I roughly have the same timelines as you. I applied for a 189 (onshore) on the 24th of October, 2015 and got contacted by a case officer on the 10th of November, 2015 requesting few documents that I uploaded on the same day. I haven't heard back since. Have you tried contacting the department about your application?


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

ramio said:


> Hi Gaus,
> 
> I roughly have the same timelines as you. I applied for a 189 (onshore) on the 24th of October, 2015 and got contacted by a case officer on the 10th of November, 2015 requesting few documents that I uploaded on the same day. I haven't heard back since. Have you tried contacting the department about your application?


Hi Ramio

I did but got the same reply which others have received "application is actively progressing". Not sure what is going on, last week I got a missed call from the High Commission. I was hoping that they would call again but it's been 7 working days since then.

Has anyone else experienced this?

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## ramio (Jan 6, 2016)

gaus said:


> Hi Ramio
> 
> I did but got the same reply which others have received "application is actively progressing". Not sure what is going on, last week I got a missed call from the High Commission. I was hoping that they would call again but it's been 7 working days since then.
> 
> ...


are you applying onshore or offshore?


----------



## rohitjaggi (Oct 8, 2015)

GSM adl closes in 30 mins...... few mins left to be lucky today ..


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

gaus said:


> Hi Ramio
> 
> I did but got the same reply which others have received "application is actively progressing". Not sure what is going on, last week I got a missed call from the High Commission. I was hoping that they would call again but it's been 7 working days since then.
> 
> ...


It has been long wait for you. lets hope tomorrow being Thursday brings good news.


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

Offshore... 

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## samjhibaschhu1 (Feb 26, 2015)

gaus said:


> Hi Ramio
> 
> I did but got the same reply which others have received "application is actively progressing". Not sure what is going on, last week I got a missed call from the High Commission. I was hoping that they would call again but it's been 7 working days since then.
> 
> ...


Hello Gaus & Ramio,
I have the same timelines as yours. Today being 113 days of visa lodge and 96 days since last CO contact. I have not known of any job verification or call to my employers or me. I called them on 8th January and they said I would get response within three working days. But I have not heard from them till date. I don't know why applications lodged in our timelines are being ignored.


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

iyertalks said:


> Got my grant this afternoon.
> 
> My Timeline
> 
> ...


Congratz buddy ...


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> It has been long wait for you. lets hope tomorrow being Thursday brings good news.


I'm not expecting anything now till April.. looking at the trends grants are coming almost 2 months after verification. And I'm assuming that my case is there for verification which seems to be delayed for some reason. 

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

samjhibaschhu1 said:


> Hello Gaus & Ramio,
> I have the same timelines as yours. Today being 113 days of visa lodge and 96 days since last CO contact. I have not known of any job verification or call to my employers or me. I called them on 8th January and they said I would get response within three working days. But I have not heard from them till date. I don't know why applications lodged in our timelines are being ignored.


Probably they'll have gone to same CO ... Who does more diligence  Actually I know my case is complex.. 7 employment episode, lot of travel history, etc.. but I uploaded every possible document. 

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## nsiramsetty (Sep 29, 2015)

is there any standard time like 10 AM IST, when people will get the grants or we can wait till GSM Adelide working hours completed.


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

gaus said:


> I'm not expecting anything now till April.. looking at the trends grants are coming almost 2 months after verification. And I'm assuming that my case is there for verification which seems to be delayed for some reason.
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


7 episodes of employment...!!!! ohh then i can understand If they have decided to review it thoroughly. 

I have one episode of employment that too in Australian company but they have taken ages to come back. Every time my wife calls them same answer. It is progressing.. Instead of call centre employees they can actually just keep auto message with that same text. It is no different.


----------



## ramio (Jan 6, 2016)

samjhibaschhu1 said:


> Hello Gaus & Ramio,
> I have the same timelines as yours. Today being 113 days of visa lodge and 96 days since last CO contact. I have not known of any job verification or call to my employers or me. I called them on 8th January and they said I would get response within three working days. But I have not heard from them till date. I don't know why applications lodged in our timelines are being ignored.


I know it is very frustrating. I haven't claimed any points for work experience, my points come from age (30 points), English (superior so 20 points) and qualifications (15 points) so I don't know why it is taking that much time. I uploaded all required documents.


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

nsiramsetty said:


> is there any standard time like 10 AM IST, when people will get the grants or we can wait till GSM Adelide working hours completed.


Hi, no standard time but grants are possible anytime during GSM operating hours from 9am to 4.30pm AEST. 
I myself got my grant around 2pm AEST but there are others who got them at 4.30pm. 
Saturdays are possible too although fewer than normal workdays.


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

ramio said:


> I know it is very frustrating. I haven't claimed any points for work experience, my points come from age (30 points), English (superior so 20 points) and qualifications (15 points) so I don't know why it is taking that much time. I uploaded all required documents.


Your situation is similar to mine since I also didn't claim any experience points. 
Have you submitted form 80 btw?


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Friends... I am also disappointed.O my dear CO where are you???


----------



## ramio (Jan 6, 2016)

OZbeckons said:


> Your situation is similar to mine since I also didn't claim any experience points.
> Have you submitted form 80 btw?


Yeah I filled out form 80, The case officer asked for form 1221, CV and statutory declaration form, all of which I uploaded on the same day


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

ramio said:


> Yeah I filled out form 80, The case officer asked for form 1221, CV and statutory declaration form, all of which I uploaded on the same day


Are you in Oz now and if so, are you on any bridging visa?


----------



## ramio (Jan 6, 2016)

OZbeckons said:


> Are you in Oz now and if so, are you on any bridging visa?


Yeah I am in Australia, I was given a bridging visa but it is not active yet since my current visa has still not expired, how about you?


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

ramio said:


> Yeah I am in Australia, I was given a bridging visa but it is not active yet since my current visa has still not expired, how about you?


I'm offshore.
The fact that you still have an active visa may be why your application is having delays. 
They possibly don't prioritize yours.


----------



## telljax (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi Guys,

This forum really helps !!

My status is :


189 Visa applied : 22/11/2015
Visa application lodged on : 06 December 2015
Medicals: 17/12/2015 passed 28/12/2015

My HR department was contacted on 16th Jan and they confirmed my employment and work status.


Could any people out there with experience, let me know wht could be the reason I have not received mygrant yet ?


----------



## mtabbaa83 (Jan 8, 2016)

ramio said:


> I know it is very frustrating. I haven't claimed any points for work experience, my points come from age (30 points), English (superior so 20 points) and qualifications (15 points) so I don't know why it is taking that much time. I uploaded all required documents.


Hi Rameo,

I think it has to do with your nationality, currently Syrians and Lebanese do go through under external security checks where all we can do is to be patient and wait,

Most of the cases are taking 7-8 months from lodgment date, yet again this is not a rule some are getting it faster/longer.


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

mtabbaa83 said:


> Hi Rameo,
> 
> I think it has to do with your nationality, currently Syrians and Lebanese do go through under external security checks where all we can do is to be patient and wait,
> 
> Most of the cases are taking 7-8 months from lodgment date, yet again this is not a rule some are getting it faster/longer.


Hi,

during verification what type of questions they are asking, is it purely technical (regarding job) or personal as well.


----------



## varun_gupta11 (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Have one query.

CO has asked for Medicals to be done which we have got it done on 13-feb-2016 and as per e-Medical Client it has been submitted to DIBP on 15-Feb-2016.

As we have applied through agent is it anything to be done from our side w.r.t medicals.

regards
varun


----------



## Vfzr (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi All,

This forum and post is really helpfull in solving our doubts. Can you guys help me with below questions.

1. How do we get to know that our job verification is being carried by the department or not?
2. Is there any specific mail id from which mails are sent to the person whose reference letter I have given or to the HR of the companies?
3. I have not claimed any point for experience, will department still carry out employement verification?
4. I have changed my job in november and have not updated current employement details. Does it need to be informed to the department?

Since November second week my application status is assessment in progress, Status for all documents is 'Recieved'.On follow up CO said we are carrying out all necessary checks and will get back to you in case we need any details or with the answer.


----------



## v.vasanth19 (Apr 7, 2015)

Vfzr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This forum and post is really helpfull in solving our doubts. Can you guys help me with below questions.
> 
> ...



HI Vfzr,

1. How do we get to know that our job verification is being carried by the department or not?

You may reach your previous employer learn about verification. If your manager is aware with the present company, speak with Him as well.

2. Is there any specific mail id from which mails are sent to the person whose reference letter I have given or to the HR of the companies?

it depends, it may be CO's mail or GSM.allocated but it will be of the [email protected]

3. I have not claimed any point for experience, will department still carry out employement verification?

I think there are possibilities bcoz that made you to be eligible under 189/190.


4. I have changed my job in november and have not updated current employement details. Does it need to be informed to the department?

I would suggest you to keep them informed.

thanks,
Vasanth


----------



## SKforAus (Jan 3, 2016)

guys, i know there is no way to really know the exact time-frame. however seeing the trends for the people who are receiving visas this week, as per my understanding, currently most of the cases with CO assigned period as 1st week of Dec 2015 are getting processed. 

And based on that i am expecting that for my case (Visa applied on 9th Jan and CO contact - 22nd Jan), it will be another 45 days 

any thoughts? how are you guys tracking?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SKforAus said:


> guys, i know there is no way to really know the exact time-frame. however seeing the trends for the people who are receiving visas this week, as per my understanding, currently most of the cases with CO assigned period as 1st week of Dec 2015 is getting processed. And based on that i am expecting that for my case (Visa applied on 9th Jan and CO contact - 22nd Jan), it will be another 45 days :fingerscrossed: any thoughts? how are you guys tracking?


Roughly right


----------



## ani01 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi All,

Here is my timelines

__________________
190
VISA Lodged - 13th Dec 2015
PCC Uploaded - 8th Jan 2016 (all docs except medicals)
CO Request for Medicals - 12th Jan 2016
Medicals Uploaded - 13th Jan 2016
Grant - ??

Any idea from all your experiences as when can I expect the grant?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

ani01 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here is my timelines
> 
> ...


Today, tomorrow, in few days, a week later, in Months.. well ani01 it is pretty difficult for anyone to predict the grant because their is no specific pattern that we have been able to trace that could lead us to predict grant timeline. 

Best wishes to you. Hope you get your grant soon.


----------



## rohitjaggi (Oct 8, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Today, tomorrow, in few days, a week later, in Months.. well ani01 it is pretty difficult for anyone to predict the grant because their is no specific pattern that we have been able to trace that could lead us to predict grant timeline.
> 
> Best wishes to you. Hope you get your grant soon.


Vikas how about you try to predict mine  

I am so pissed right now and bored of waiting.

God i din even wait so long for my gf to tell me I love you.


----------



## adel-sh (Jan 19, 2016)

mtabbaa83 said:


> Hi Rameo,
> 
> I think it has to do with your nationality, currently Syrians and Lebanese do go through under external security checks where all we can do is to be patient and wait,
> 
> Most of the cases are taking 7-8 months from lodgment date, yet again this is not a rule some are getting it faster/longer.


You are right ,
I lodged my app 25/08/15 and the last CO mail was 02/12/2015
and I am still waiting


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

I called GSM today. I was told CO has not looked at my case yet. New timelines are 6 weeks after 28 Days are over from CO contact. So once CO looks at my case he will advise if any new documents are required. 

Now 28 days+6 weeks is new story that i am hearing. I see people who had CO contact in 2nd and 3rd Week of Dec getting grants. Also one person who had CO contact in Jan also has got is grant. 

I just calculated .. I have completed 6 weeks after 28 days since CO contact. So that is also not valid reason. I think it is just hard luck on my part.

Wait wait. wait.


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> I called GSM today. I was told CO has not looked at my case yet. New timelines are 6 weeks after 28 Days are over from CO contact. So once CO looks at my case he will advise if any new documents are required.
> 
> Now 28 days+6 weeks is new story that i am hearing. I see people who had CO contact in 2nd and 3rd Week of Dec getting grants. Also one person who had CO contact in Jan also has got is grant.
> 
> ...


i think there is some lucky draw stuff as well for completed applications .. else it all doesn't make any sense ....


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

rohitjaggi said:


> Vikas how about you try to predict mine
> 
> I am so pissed right now and bored of waiting.
> 
> God i din even wait so long for my gf to tell me I love you.


A week more Rohit it will come through... It is good to know that at least grants are coming along and I can understand that one would indeed feel frustrated seeing the person getting invite who have lodged visa almost on the same day or maybe couple of months later but have got grants before we could get it.

on the other hand their are colleagues here on the forum who have applied months before us and are still waiting waiting waiting. 

You will get it soon Rohit.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> I called GSM today. I was told CO has not looked at my case yet. New timelines are 6 weeks after 28 Days are over from CO contact. So once CO looks at my case he will advise if any new documents are required.
> 
> Now 28 days+6 weeks is new story that i am hearing. I see people who had CO contact in 2nd and 3rd Week of Dec getting grants. Also one person who had CO contact in Jan also has got is grant.
> 
> ...


believe me we are all in the same boat, yesterday i sent them email, and i guess they sent standard reply :/

We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation.

This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances.

Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.


----------



## fareshb (Feb 11, 2016)

*Syrian citizens situation*



mtabbaa83 said:


> Hi Rameo,
> 
> I think it has to do with your nationality, currently Syrians and Lebanese do go through under external security checks where all we can do is to be patient and wait,
> 
> Most of the cases are taking 7-8 months from lodgment date, yet again this is not a rule some are getting it faster/longer.



I'm here having the same situation, i got invited in April 2015, made the payments in June 2015 and submitted all my documents with Medical and PCC in 15 of July. they sent me some emails asking for more documents and everything was sent on the spot and till now it's more than 8 month since the Lodgment day and Im still waiting


----------



## selva_madurai (Feb 7, 2016)

Got my grant today for the entire family.
VISA submitted - 05 Oct
CO contacted - 30Nov
Additional doc submitted - 21 Dec
Grant - 18 Feb


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

selva_madurai said:


> Got my grant today for the entire family.
> VISA submitted - 05 Oct
> CO contacted - 30Nov
> Additional doc submitted - 21 Dec
> Grant - 18 Feb


Congratulations. Was it from Adelaide?


----------



## selva_madurai (Feb 7, 2016)

Yes from GSM Adelaide. However the grant was from a different CO


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

selva_madurai said:


> Got my grant today for the entire family.
> VISA submitted - 05 Oct
> CO contacted - 30Nov
> Additional doc submitted - 21 Dec
> Grant - 18 Feb


congratulations

is that mean the co contacted you one time only on 30/11?


----------



## selva_madurai (Feb 7, 2016)

Yes the only time CO contacted was on 30 Nov, asking for forms 1221, 80 and few employment related documents.

I submitted them back on 21Dec. No communications after that until I received the grant letter today


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

selva_madurai said:


> Got my grant today for the entire family. VISA submitted - 05 Oct CO contacted - 30Nov Additional doc submitted - 21 Dec Grant - 18 Feb


Congrats! Please update your status on the tracker)


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

selva_madurai said:


> Got my grant today for the entire family.
> VISA submitted - 05 Oct
> CO contacted - 30Nov
> Additional doc submitted - 21 Dec
> Grant - 18 Feb


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

selva_madurai said:


> Got my grant today for the entire family.
> VISA submitted - 05 Oct
> CO contacted - 30Nov
> Additional doc submitted - 21 Dec
> Grant - 18 Feb


Congratulations Selva

Wish you all the best for your next steps


----------



## -IMF- (Feb 18, 2016)

*......*

Hey Guys,
I was following this thread since it was launched, its really helpful to know timelines. Just i wanna tell sandipgp to wait for a couple of days you might receive a reply (hopefully a grant). I lodged my visa on Nov. 20th, 2015, First CO contact was 2nd DEC,2015 asking for PCC, medical and form 80 all submitted by Dec. 7th including the medicals (for me , my wife and my daughter). As following the timelines provided on this forum on daily basis i was expecting a contact during these days and that actually happened on Feb. 15th,2016 but unfortunately not with a grant, it seems that another CO is appointed on my case and they requested For my CV and form 1221 to be provided for me only. So, i don't know how long i have to wait now to get a new reply from the new CO but the duration mentioned by the DIBP seems to be correct (28days+6weeks+few days more "perhaps") so i think my next contact will be in May only (hoping to be a grant)
Good luck for everyone on this forum.

Electrical Engineer
Visa Subclass 189
lodged Nov 20th
First CO Dec 2nd requesting medicals, PCCs, Form 80
Second CO Feb 15th requesting CV and Form 1221
Grant .......


----------



## visaquery (Aug 8, 2015)

I have been following this forum for sometime now as I too was waiting for my visa 189. Today I am happy to let you all know that I have received my visa grant. 
All waiting for visas ..keep your hopes up. I have received visa after 4 months of CO contact.

Details as follows:
ACS skill assessment done -May 2015
Ielts test - 11 July 2015
Submitted EOI- 27 July 2015
Got visa invitation- 3 August 2015
Submitted visa application- 30 August 2015
CO contact for more documents - 12 Oct 2015
(Pcs, Medicals, form 1221 and form 80) Submitted documents - 21 Oct 2015
Visa grant - 18 Feb 2016


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

visaquery said:


> I have been following this forum for sometime now as I too was waiting for my visa 189. Today I am happy to let you all know that I have received my visa grant.
> All waiting for visas ..keep your hopes up. I have received visa after 4 months of CO contact.
> 
> Details as follows:
> ...


Congratulations and all the best.
Enjoy the moment


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

visaquery said:


> I have been following this forum for sometime now as I too was waiting for my visa 189. Today I am happy to let you all know that I have received my visa grant.
> All waiting for visas ..keep your hopes up. I have received visa after 4 months of CO contact.
> 
> Details as follows:
> ...


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

visaquery said:


> I have been following this forum for sometime now as I too was waiting for my visa 189. Today I am happy to let you all know that I have received my visa grant.
> All waiting for visas ..keep your hopes up. I have received visa after 4 months of CO contact.
> 
> Details as follows:
> ...


congratulations.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

visaquery said:


> I have been following this forum for sometime now as I too was waiting for my visa 189. Today I am happy to let you all know that I have received my visa grant. All waiting for visas ..keep your hopes up. I have received visa after 4 months of CO contact. Details as follows: ACS skill assessment done -May 2015 Ielts test - 11 July 2015 Submitted EOI- 27 July 2015 Got visa invitation- 3 August 2015 Submitted visa application- 30 August 2015 CO contact for more documents - 12 Oct 2015 (Pcs, Medicals, form 1221 and form 80) Submitted documents - 21 Oct 2015 Visa grant - 18 Feb 2016


Congrats!

Wht is ur anzsco?


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

visaquery said:


> I have been following this forum for sometime now as I too was waiting for my visa 189. Today I am happy to let you all know that I have received my visa grant.
> All waiting for visas ..keep your hopes up. I have received visa after 4 months of CO contact.
> 
> Details as follows:
> ...



congratulationsss

but why did they delay you all of that time, do u have any idea?


----------



## visaquery (Aug 8, 2015)

ANZCO 261313
I worked for two companies, guess the delay could have been from my employers, in giving details.


----------



## mtabbaa83 (Jan 8, 2016)

fareshb said:


> I'm here having the same situation, i got invited in April 2015, made the payments in June 2015 and submitted all my documents with Medical and PCC in 15 of July. they sent me some emails asking for more documents and everything was sent on the spot and till now it's more than 8 month since the Lodgment day and Im still waiting


You can find a separate thread for Syrian applicants to help you shed some more light on our timelines.


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

selva_madurai said:


> Got my grant today for the entire family.
> VISA submitted - 05 Oct
> CO contacted - 30Nov
> Additional doc submitted - 21 Dec
> Grant - 18 Feb


Congratulations selva_madurai..
My CO also contacted on 30-nov-15
hope for golden grant on tomorrow :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> believe me we are all in the same boat, yesterday i sent them email, and i guess they sent standard reply :/
> 
> We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation.
> 
> ...


Yeah i don't know what is happening with our cases. I called GSM today to hear that CO has not looked back to my case for last 12 weeks. I was only asked medicals. 

I have been waiting for PR so that i can tell my company to send me to Melb. Finally i have asked them to process 457 today. I will wait for their approval now. Take 457 Route to Melbourne. First my agent delayed the application by 8 weeks. and now CO has taken another 11 weeks to look back at my case. Thursday is gone and hardly see any grants on Friday. So it is only next week. It is like this for last 2-3 weeks. So I am in no mood to wait for DIBP. let them do what they want to do with case.


----------



## Surbhi (Aug 27, 2013)

sandipgp said:


> I called GSM today. I was told CO has not looked at my case yet. New timelines are 6 weeks after 28 Days are over from CO contact. So once CO looks at my case he will advise if any new documents are required.
> 
> Now 28 days+6 weeks is new story that i am hearing. I see people who had CO contact in 2nd and 3rd Week of Dec getting grants. Also one person who had CO contact in Jan also has got is grant.
> 
> ...


Hahaha.. you'll be happy to hear my story. I also called GSM today. The lady didn't even take my details to pull up my case. She just asked me the timelines and advised that cases are re-looked at 2 months after 28 days have passed for your CO contact. So My CO contact was 10-Nov and more than 3 months have already passed from then. Still they can't go any further and advise. They don;t have any answer other than wait.


----------



## ozfan2015 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hey guys

Can you please pass on the numbers to call GSM Adelaide? I have only a few weeks more before I can get on a flight as I'm the main applicant and I'm pregnant...


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

Surbhi said:


> Hahaha.. you'll be happy to hear my story. I also called GSM today. The lady didn't even take my details to pull up my case. She just asked me the timelines and advised that cases are re-looked at 2 months after 28 days have passed for your CO contact. So My CO contact was 10-Nov and more than 3 months have already passed from then. Still they can't go any further and advise. They don;t have any answer other than wait.


how come they are giving different time line to each one, today i read some one called them and they said 6 weeks after 28 days and now you are saying 8 weeks after 28 days !!!!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> how come they are giving different time line to each one, today i read some one called them and they said 6 weeks after 28 days and now you are saying 8 weeks after 28 days !!!!!


It depends on the CO i guess.

Maybe even on the screen they see a backlog estimation for each CO, which is his/her SLA.


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

Can anybody provide the GSM Adelaide Contact Details (Phone) for Applied Visa?
I might as well try to call & check my case....


----------



## Surbhi (Aug 27, 2013)

arunkareer said:


> can anybody provide the gsm adelaide contact details (phone) for applied visa?
> I might as well try to call & check my case....


+61731367000


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

Abch said:


> shrif said:
> 
> 
> > ktoda -------------- 5-May ----- Grant
> ...


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

visaquery said:


> I have been following this forum for sometime now as I too was waiting for my visa 189. Today I am happy to let you all know that I have received my visa grant.
> All waiting for visas ..keep your hopes up. I have received visa after 4 months of CO contact.
> 
> Details as follows:
> ...





selva_madurai said:


> Got my grant today for the entire family.
> VISA submitted - 05 Oct
> CO contacted - 30Nov
> Additional doc submitted - 21 Dec
> Grant - 18 Feb


Congratulation guys ... wonderful to hear grants coming for prior December guys ... best of luck for future ....


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

selva_madurai said:


> Got my grant today for the entire family.
> VISA submitted - 05 Oct
> CO contacted - 30Nov
> Additional doc submitted - 21 Dec
> Grant - 18 Feb


Congratulations


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

visaquery said:


> I have been following this forum for sometime now as I too was waiting for my visa 189. Today I am happy to let you all know that I have received my visa grant.
> All waiting for visas ..keep your hopes up. I have received visa after 4 months of CO contact.
> 
> Details as follows:
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## vzdike (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi all

I need expert advice.

May a secondary applicant enter Australia before the main applicant? (Neither had activated the visa yet)

Regards


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

vzdike said:


> Hi all
> 
> I need expert advice.
> 
> ...


Yes buddy anyone can go and enter before anyone .... there is ho hard and fast rule about who goes before ...


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi,

My status *(Application Received)* didn't changed since 08 DEC, 2015 when I lodged my VISA and front loaded my all documents (Medical+PCC+Form80+1221)

Does it means they checked all documents and thats why CO didn't contact with me?

Can some one explain this.. thanks in advance..


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

vzdike said:


> Hi all
> 
> I need expert advice.
> 
> ...


You need to check the Visa grant letter if their is any clause on it with regards to entry of the applicants. If none mentioned yes secondary applicant can enter prior to the primary.

Sometimes their might be possibility of condition mentioned that the secondary cannot enter before the primary. 

Hope theit are none in your case.


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

ktoda -------------- 5-May ----- Grant
trueblue43 ------- 30-June
deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
perthling ---------- 2-Oct
New Aspirant ----- 11-Oct
ash366 ------------ 26-Oct ----- Grant
fernandezjairus------ 27 Nov
sree_balla---------27 Nov
ravian720 --------- 28-Oct
kenny -------------- 2-Nov ------ Grant
vybhavkmadadi --- 4-Nov
Rabbahs --------7 Nov
davesh ------------- 9 Nov ------ Grant
Chhavi ------------- 10-Nov ----- Grant
Surbhi------------ 10Nov
ravirami ----------- 11-Nov ----- Grant
Wodz69 ------------ 11-Nov ---- Grant
rosslleee ----------- 12-Nov ----- Grant
vinvid -------------- 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1---13-Nov
3sh -----------------13-Nov
gaus --------------- 13-Nov
rabbahs ------------16-Nov
Arm_OZ -----------16-Nov ------ Grant
rani74 ------------ 17-Nov ------ Grant
faizan93 ---------- 18-Nov ------ Grant
kaukuti ------------- 18 Nov
andrey ------------ 18-Nov ------ Grant
sparrow2015 -----------18 Nov
---- ---------------- 19-Nov ------ Grant
vfzr---------------- 20-Nov
azh ---------------- 23-Nov ------ Grant
sherif---------------24-Nov
yasmeenaaa ----- 25-Nov
sm_adil2002------25 Nov
mtabbaa83------15-Nov
raven ------------- 26-Nov ------- Grant
saadloe ----------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
sumit ------------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
bnkamal ---------- 30-Nov
indergreat -------- 30-Nov
NONPRI (190)------------ 30-Nov
harryb729 (190)------30 Nov
shivily ------------ 2-Dec
V.vasanth19 -----3-Dec
wolfskin ---------- 4-Dec
mtabbaa83 ------ 4-Dec
Cgarik --------------4-Dec
sandipgp --------- 7-Dec
Namsfiz ----------- 8 Dec
sunnyy_619-------9-Dec
happie2012 -------10-Dec --- Grant
prasannakp84 --- 14-Dec
Rohit Jaggi------- 14-Dec
rameezsh1 ------- 16-Dec
gd2015 ----------- 22-Dec
KrithiAussie ------ 30-Dec
cozmopravesh-------11 Jan
vikaschandra--------19-Jan
msr ---------------- 12-Jan
wizard82 ---------- 12-Jan
Abch007-------------13 Jan


----------



## giridharanb (Aug 24, 2015)

ktoda -------------- 5-May ----- Grant
trueblue43 ------- 30-June
deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
perthling ---------- 2-Oct
New Aspirant ----- 11-Oct
giridharanb ------ 23-Oct
ash366 ------------ 26-Oct ----- Grant
fernandezjairus------ 27 Nov
sree_balla---------27 Nov
ravian720 --------- 28-Oct
kenny -------------- 2-Nov ------ Grant
vybhavkmadadi --- 4-Nov
Rabbahs --------7 Nov
davesh ------------- 9 Nov ------ Grant
Chhavi ------------- 10-Nov ----- Grant
Surbhi------------ 10Nov
ravirami ----------- 11-Nov ----- Grant
Wodz69 ------------ 11-Nov ---- Grant
rosslleee ----------- 12-Nov ----- Grant
vinvid -------------- 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1---13-Nov
3sh -----------------13-Nov
gaus --------------- 13-Nov
rabbahs ------------16-Nov
Arm_OZ -----------16-Nov ------ Grant
rani74 ------------ 17-Nov ------ Grant
faizan93 ---------- 18-Nov ------ Grant
kaukuti ------------- 18 Nov
andrey ------------ 18-Nov ------ Grant
sparrow2015 -----------18 Nov
---- ---------------- 19-Nov ------ Grant
vfzr---------------- 20-Nov
azh ---------------- 23-Nov ------ Grant
sherif---------------24-Nov
yasmeenaaa ----- 25-Nov
sm_adil2002------25 Nov
mtabbaa83------15-Nov
raven ------------- 26-Nov ------- Grant
saadloe ----------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
sumit ------------- 27-Nov ------- Grant
bnkamal ---------- 30-Nov
indergreat -------- 30-Nov
NONPRI (190)------------ 30-Nov
harryb729 (190)------30 Nov
shivily ------------ 2-Dec
V.vasanth19 -----3-Dec
wolfskin ---------- 4-Dec
mtabbaa83 ------ 4-Dec
Cgarik --------------4-Dec
sandipgp --------- 7-Dec
Namsfiz ----------- 8 Dec
sunnyy_619-------9-Dec
happie2012 -------10-Dec --- Grant
prasannakp84 --- 14-Dec
Rohit Jaggi------- 14-Dec
rameezsh1 ------- 16-Dec
gd2015 ----------- 22-Dec
KrithiAussie ------ 30-Dec
cozmopravesh-------11 Jan
vikaschandra--------19-Jan
msr ---------------- 12-Jan
wizard82 ---------- 12-Jan
Abch007-------------13 Jan

Added myself


----------



## vnaysharma (Jan 13, 2016)

Guys I dont know If I count, but I got grant from GSM Adelaide yesterday. 

Here is my timeline:


Applied with my wife as a primary applicant and me as the dependent. 

ANZSCO Code: 254499 (Registered Nurse [NEC])

Submitted with Indian PCC that expired in October 2015.


*
EOI Submission*: 28 October 2016

*189 Invitation* : 8th Jan 2016

*Visa application*: 13th Jan 2016

*Medicals*: 16th jan 2016

*CO Asked for Payslips*: 29 Jan 2016
*
Visa Grant*: 18 Feb 016


----------



## rohitjaggi (Oct 8, 2015)

any grants today ??


----------



## ozfan2015 (Feb 18, 2016)

Surbhi said:


> +61731367000


Couldn't get through with this number. Anyone please help?


----------



## thili.civil (Oct 21, 2015)

vnaysharma said:


> Guys I dont know If I count, but I got grant from GSM Adelaide yesterday.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> ...


congratulations bro! i would say that was pretty fast. how many point you guys had by the way?


----------



## aeebee (Dec 29, 2014)

vnaysharma said:


> Guys I dont know If I count, but I got grant from GSM Adelaide yesterday.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS, vnaysharma! That was a really quick turnaround!


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

vnaysharma said:


> Guys I dont know If I count, but I got grant from GSM Adelaide yesterday.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> ...


Congratulations vinay. Probably you should change the year to 2015 in the timeline


----------



## vnaysharma (Jan 13, 2016)

Sorry Guys, My bad. 

The EOI Submission is from 2015. Now I can't edit my previous post. 

Here is the updated timeline: 


*EOI Submission*: 28 October 2015

*189 Invitation* : 8th Jan 2016

*Visa application*: 13th Jan 2016

*Medicals*: 16th jan 2016
*
CO Asked for Payslips*: 29 Jan 2016
*
Visa Grant*: 18 Feb 016


----------



## Kusams (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi All,
I am happy to inform you that me and my family became PR holders of Australia.

I guess they started processing Dec CO assigned application.
Great place to track our visa status.
Thank q all for the support and updating tracker.
I wish grants will knock u r mail box.
My timelines:
Visa Lodge: Nov 9 2015
Visa type :190-Software Engineer
CO assigned: Dec 3 2015(asked DOB certificate and more employment proofs like PF ,salary bank statement)
Doc Submitted: Dec 16 2015
Grant :Feb 19 2016


----------



## vnaysharma (Jan 13, 2016)

thili.civil said:


> congratulations bro! i would say that was pretty fast. how many point you guys had by the way?


We had 55 Points in the beginning and we applied for 190. Then our consultant suggested to apply for 189 and claim points for my wife's work experience here in Australia. So we did that and applied 189 with 60 points. 

Hope that answers your question.


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

vnaysharma said:


> Guys I dont know If I count, but I got grant from GSM Adelaide yesterday.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> ...


Congratulations!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

Kusams said:


> Hi All,
> I am happy to inform you that me and my family became PR holders of Australia.
> 
> I guess they started processing Dec CO assigned application.
> ...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## vnaysharma (Jan 13, 2016)

Kusams said:


> Hi All,
> I am happy to inform you that me and my family became PR holders of Australia.
> 
> I guess they started processing Dec CO assigned application.
> ...


Congratulations Mate!
Hope everyone waiting will get their grant soon.


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

Kusams said:


> Hi All,
> I am happy to inform you that me and my family became PR holders of Australia.





vnaysharma said:


> Guys I don't know If I count, but I got grant from GSM Adelaide yesterday.


Congratulation guys ... have a great future over there ....


----------



## ramio (Jan 6, 2016)

giridharanb said:


> ktoda -------------- 5-May ----- Grant
> trueblue43 ------- 30-June
> deepgill ----------- 25-Aug
> Hassan Haayat --- 31st Aug
> ...




Hello,

we have very similar dates. I lodged my application on the 24th of October 2015, and was contacted by a case officer on the 10th of November as well. Have you tried giving them a call?


----------



## Sai_Lakshmi (Sep 6, 2015)

Kusams said:


> Hi All,
> I am happy to inform you that me and my family became PR holders of Australia.
> 
> I guess they started processing Dec CO assigned application.
> ...


Congrats Kusams . One quick question. You uploaded all the document up front ? You filled Form80 ? I also submitted my application on Nov 10 2015. 190 - Brisbane .


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

vnaysharma said:


> Guys I dont know If I count, but I got grant from GSM Adelaide yesterday.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## TIMTOMO (Oct 20, 2015)

My General Skilled Migration Golden E-mail (Grant) just landed this morning for me, my wife and 2 kids.
SUBCLASS 489
IELTS - 7th February 2015
TRA Applied: 17th June 2015
TRA +ve: 26th August 2015
EOI: 60 Points
Invite: 5th November 2015
Visa Lodge: 1st December 2015
Medicals: Finalised Status- 15th December
CO Allocation(Adelaide): 15th December (asked for OPV Certificate)
OPV Submitted -- 17th December
Grant: 19th February 2016

Thanks to God Almighty for making this dream a reality and a very big thank to all those whose wealth of experience made the whole process a flawless one.
Wishing you all a "Grant filled" month


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

Kusams said:


> Hi All,
> I am happy to inform you that me and my family became PR holders of Australia.
> 
> I guess they started processing Dec CO assigned application.
> ...


Congratulations Kusams


----------



## Kusams (Apr 3, 2015)

Sai_Lakshmi said:


> Congrats Kusams . One quick question. You uploaded all the document up front ? You filled Form80 ? I also submitted my application on Nov 10 2015. 190 - Brisbane .


Ya I uploaded form80 upfront.
However they CO asked PF documents and Salary bank statements

Thanks
Kusams


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

TIMTOMO said:


> My General Skilled Migration Golden E-mail (Grant) just landed this morning for me, my wife and 2 kids.
> SUBCLASS 489
> IELTS - 7th February 2015
> TRA Applied: 17th June 2015
> ...


Congratulations TIMTOMO, all the best with the rest of the journey


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

TIMTOMO said:


> My General Skilled Migration Golden E-mail (Grant) just landed this morning for me, my wife and 2 kids.
> SUBCLASS 489
> IELTS - 7th February 2015
> TRA Applied: 17th June 2015
> ...


Congratulations!!! All the best!


----------



## giridharanb (Aug 24, 2015)

ramio said:


> Hello,
> 
> we have very similar dates. I lodged my application on the 24th of October 2015, and was contacted by a case officer on the 10th of November as well. Have you tried giving them a call?


Yup, called today morning and got connected right away. The usual story that we need to be patient and they acknowledge that long time has passed. CO will revert when they are ready, and no timeframe can be given.


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello
I called dibp today and the lady attending didn't asked for any customer reference.
She just asked about when the CO communicate with you and for what
So after that she said be patient and await time is 35 days


----------



## thili.civil (Oct 21, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello
> I called dibp today and the lady attending didn't asked for any customer reference.
> She just asked about when the CO communicate with you and for what
> So after that she said be patient and await time is 35 days


Hi, thanks for the information. 35 days from when? And are u on visa 189 or visa 190?


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

thili.civil said:


> Hi, thanks for the information. 35 days from when? And are u on visa 189 or visa 190?


Hello Thili. Civil
It's subclass 190 NSW
As per my understanding it's 28 days post the lead time given by the co.
Also came to know that some co don't even look at the further evidence till the lead time is not complete

If further information is requested till te time new cases as allocated so they investigate those and when all the scrutiny is done they come to our case and make a decision 

The time permit us to be patient an wait , their clearance is as per the day on which documents are uploaded


----------



## fernandes.oscar (Dec 8, 2015)

Hello Friends,
Called DIBP today morning at 5.30am IST. Unlike the last time when i called up the wrong number this time i got connected pretty quickly, after some initial IVR that was around 2 minutes. The officer answered the call and spoke to me. He asked me first what was my query and then asked me what visa i had applied for. Once he confirmed this he gave me the standard response that is the case officer will contact you if he needs any further clarifications and not to worry that the application has been under process and we will be contacted if there is anything. Have to mention here that the person whom i called was very polite courteous and accommodating unlike the others i have read over the thread. When he asked me for my passport number unfortunately i didn't have it handy so i asked him to wait and he actually was holding the call for a good one and a half minutes till i could retrieve the details from my email through my smartphone. Anyways the story remains the same. nothing can be done we just have to be patient and wait.


giridharanb said:


> Yup, called today morning and got connected right away. The usual story that we need to be patient and they acknowledge that long time has passed. CO will revert when they are ready, and no timeframe can be given.


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

fernandes.oscar said:


> Hello Friends,
> Called DIBP today morning at 5.30am IST. Unlike the last time when i called up the wrong number this time i got connected pretty quickly, after some initial IVR that was around 2 minutes. The officer answered the call and spoke to me. He asked me first what was my query and then asked me what visa i had applied for. Once he confirmed this he gave me the standard response that is the case officer will contact you if he needs any further clarifications and not to worry that the application has been under process and we will be contacted if there is anything. Have to mention here that the person whom i called was very polite courteous and accommodating unlike the others i have read over the thread. When he asked me for my passport number unfortunately i didn't have it handy so i asked him to wait and he actually was holding the call for a good one and a half minutes till i could retrieve the details from my email through my smartphone. Anyways the story remains the same. nothing can be done we just have to be patient and wait.



Same boat mate
The lady asked visa for which I have applied and the standard script after it not even asked for my passport


----------



## snimbalkar (Jan 13, 2016)

vnaysharma said:


> Guys I dont know If I count, but I got grant from GSM Adelaide yesterday.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> ...


That's amazing. This is the first case which has such impressive timelines in this thread. Congratulations to both of you....:welcome:


----------



## scrollmeout (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I've been following your assessment of the processing timeline. My application was lodged on November 12 and CO assigned on November 23. However, i only recently provided my CO with new baby's medical exam results on February 15. Seeing that they are now assessing applications from 1st week of December. do you think i stand a chance of getting my grant soon. Is there something else i need to do?


----------



## varun_gupta11 (Dec 7, 2015)

*Any acknowledgement mail after additiona data is submiited*

Guys,

Can you let us know whether DIBP is sending any acknowledgment mail once addition data like PCC,medicals,Form 80 asked by CO is submitted to them

Regards
varun


----------



## Lunav (Feb 7, 2016)

varun_gupta11 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can you let us know whether DIBP is sending any acknowledgment mail once addition data like PCC,medicals,Form 80 asked by CO is submitted to them
> 
> ...


Hi
When you send the documents by the email provided by the DIPB you should receive a notification of documents reception. What I did is I sent the doc requested by email and I also uploaded it to the Inmiaccount website. 

Hope this helps !


----------



## New Aspirant (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi all I got grant yesterday morning 18.02.2016.

189 Visa Applied on - 10.10.2015
CO contact for additional document- 02.11.2015
PCC, form 80 and Medical - 10.11.2015
Employer Verification - 01.02.2016
Visa Grant - 18.02.2016


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi , congrats for your grant . Did they do employment verification to the current employment or past employment ? Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

New Aspirant said:


> Hi all I got grant yesterday morning 18.02.2016.
> 
> 189 Visa Applied on - 10.10.2015
> CO contact for additional document- 02.11.2015
> ...


Congratulations. Best wishes for the future


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

New Aspirant said:


> Hi all I got grant yesterday morning 18.02.2016.
> 
> 189 Visa Applied on - 10.10.2015
> CO contact for additional document- 02.11.2015
> ...


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

New Aspirant said:


> Hi all I got grant yesterday morning 18.02.2016.
> 
> 189 Visa Applied on - 10.10.2015
> CO contact for additional document- 02.11.2015
> ...





TIMTOMO said:


> My General Skilled Migration Golden E-mail (Grant) just landed this morning for me, my wife and 2 kids.


Many congratulations guys ... best of luck for future ..... pack your bags and off you go now ....


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

New Aspirant said:


> Hi all I got grant yesterday morning 18.02.2016. 189 Visa Applied on - 10.10.2015 CO contact for additional document- 02.11.2015 PCC, form 80 and Medical - 10.11.2015 Employer Verification - 01.02.2016 Visa Grant - 18.02.2016


Congrats!)


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi Guys <br />
<br />
I got my grant today. My agent called me in morning and i had been out in the clouds celebrating the day  ... Here are my timelines. <br />
<br />
189 (65 pts) 261312 | IELTS Points 10| ACS Points 10 | EOI submitted: 28-AUG-15| EOI invited: 07-SEP-15 | 189 visa lodged: 20-SEP-15| Doc upload: 23-SEP-15 | CO Contact: 28th Oct | PCC: 22-Nov-15 | Medicals: 29 Sept / 30-Nov-15 (Self, 2 Xrays)| CO Assigned: 30-DEC-15 (Requested Form 815 Only)| Grant: 19th Feb 2016 lane: | IED : 4th June 2016<br />
<br />
Hope all of you waiting for their grants get them in coming week. Fingers crossed.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

ravian720 said:


> Hi Guys <br />
> <br />
> I got my grant today. My agent called me in morning and i had been out in the clouds celebrating the day  ... Here are my timelines. <br />
> <br />
> ...



Congratulations Ravian. Best wishes. Am wondering how your IED is 4 June? Is this the IED given by the CO or the date you are planning to travel?


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

Congratulations my frienddddd ravian


----------



## Abch (Dec 18, 2015)

Congrats to all who received their grants!!

I wonder what the timelines for Visa Grant are, by what happened to 2 of my colleagues this week.
Both of them had lodged 189 applications with (70&65 points) on 10-Feb & 12-Feb and both received Grants this week (Tuesday & Friday). Both hadn’t received any email whatsoever previous to their Grants and both were claiming points for their work experience both onshore & offshore.
And here in our forum, we have people from as long as August and September last year waiting patiently for their Grant.

Judging by this I believe the timelines are based on just sheer luck of who gets assigned as CO and not by any standard timelines or procedures.


----------



## ravian720 (Oct 25, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Ravian. Best wishes. Am wondering how your IED is 4 June? Is this the IED given by the CO or the date you are planning to travel?


I think since i have health undertaking it might be due to that ? .. or not sure if they have changed ied for all to be 6 months now .... i hope thats not the case as some people will have issues with it. I am totally good with it 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohit_IND (Feb 20, 2016)

*Visa 189-Jan2016-India*

I wonder by when will I get my Grant, I was assigned the CO on 20th Jan, exactly 2 weeks after I lodged my Visa application, asking for more documents, which I successfully submitted on 26th Jan 2016, wondering how long will I have to wait for my grant now......



189 (75 pts) 261312 || PTE -90 || EOI received: 18-Jan-15 || 189 visa lodged: 20-SEP-15|| Doc upload: 5-Jan-2016 || CO Contact: 20th Jan 2016. ||Requesting more information regarding Kid’s birth certificate and health undertaking for kids and Proof of Functional English for wife and my continuation of employment || Documents submitted 26th Jan 2016


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

ravian720 said:


> I think since i have health undertaking it might be due to that ? .. or not sure if they have changed ied for all to be 6 months now .... i hope thats not the case as some people will have issues with it. I am totally good with it
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Thanks for confirming ravian but seems doubtful that the ied would be for 6 months anyways Best wishes for the future.


----------



## ct994 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi guys. I hired a migration agent who just asked me to get my medical done and also share my PCC and sign the form 80.

I got my medical done and form 80 has also been submitted. The agent tells me that the deadline to submit all docs is 24th Feb. How long does the visa grant take to arrive- after submission of the above? Any approximate timeline?
Thanks.


__________________________________________________
Visa: 190 - SA
VETASSESS Positive Advisory: 6th Oct 2015
EOI Submitted: 2nd Nov 2015
Visa invitation : 19th Nov 2015
Application Submission : 29th Dec 2015
Request for PCC, Form 80 and Medical: 28th January 2016
Medical Done: 16th February 2016
PCC and Form 80 Submission : 19th February 2016


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

ct994 said:


> Hi guys. I hired a migration agent who just asked me to get my medical done and also share my PCC and sign the form 80.
> 
> I got my medical done and form 80 has also been submitted. The agent tells me that the deadline to submit all docs is 24th Feb. How long does the visa grant take to arrive- after submission of the above? Any approximate timeline?
> Thanks.
> ...


Once the CO requests for additional documents the next review happens in 28 days but it could be well ahead of that or might even take linger for the CO to come back to your case. 
There is not definite timeline that we can predict for Visa Grant. You can browse through different threads on the forum which will give you the answer to tour question. 

Now since you have provided all the documents that were requested all tou got to do it wait and watch. The grant may come in day or might even take weeks or months


----------



## ct994 (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks Vikas! Great help!... I belive that it could vary owing to different things. Country from where the application is originating, category filling up, etc. etc.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

ct994 said:


> Thanks Vikas! Great help!... I belive that it could vary owing to different things. Country from where the application is originating, category filling up, etc. etc.


Yes country of origin/residence does matter (especially if it is High Risk Zone) Pakistan falls under HRZ. Though at times it might not delay the grant might come soon. 
Apart from that i do not think occupation code would make much difference in prioritizing the application/grant process


----------



## Rohit_IND (Feb 20, 2016)

*189 visa...awaiting grant*



sandipgp said:


> This is latest list of people who are waiting for grant from GSM Adelaide. Lets track their progress here.
> 
> ktoda	5-May
> deepgill	25-Aug
> ...


Rohit_ind - 5th Jan2016


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ct994 said:


> Hi guys. I hired a migration agent who just asked me to get my medical done and also share my PCC and sign the form 80. I got my medical done and form 80 has also been submitted. The agent tells me that the deadline to submit all docs is 24th Feb. How long does the visa grant take to arrive- after submission of the above? Any approximate timeline? Thanks. __________________________________________________ Visa: 190 - SA VETASSESS Positive Advisory: 6th Oct 2015 EOI Submitted: 2nd Nov 2015 Visa invitation : 19th Nov 2015 Application Submission : 29th Dec 2015 Request for PCC, Form 80 and Medical: 28th January 2016 Medical Done: 16th February 2016 PCC and Form 80 Submission : 19th February 2016



Anything from 2 weeks to 12 weeks.. Average about 8 weeks


----------



## Rohit_IND (Feb 20, 2016)

Visa 189-Jan2016-India...Awaiting Grant

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I wonder by when will I get my Grant, I was assigned the CO on 20th Jan, exactly 2 weeks after I lodged my Visa application, asking for more documents, which I successfully submitted on 26th Jan 2016, wondering how long will I have to wait for my grant now......



189 (75 pts) 261312 || PTE -90 || EOI received: 18-Dec-15 || 189 visa lodged: 5th Jan-2016|| Doc upload: 5-Jan-2016 || CO Contact: 20th Jan 2016. ||Requesting more information regarding Kid’s birth certificate and health undertaking for kids and Proof of Functional English for wife and some docs related to my ITR nd continuation of employment || Documents submitted 26th Jan 2016 || Grant xx-xx-xxxx awaiting


----------



## vnaysharma (Jan 13, 2016)

snimbalkar said:


> That's amazing. This is the first case which has such impressive timelines in this thread. Congratulations to both of you....:welcome:


Thank you snimbalkar. I guess it must be the profession (Nursing) or may be because we submitted everything with the application.


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi All,

Please help me out.

Guys i would like to know if it is necessary to intimate the DIBP about the takeover of the current company from XXX to YYY which i am working in. 

If Yes, should i need to submit the takeover communication email (circulated by employer to employees).

Will i have any impact if i don't intimate.

Because all my documentation which i had submitted for Visa Processing are under the letter head of XXX company (OLD Company name).

Appreciate your help.

Thanks
Canchi.


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

andreyx108b said:


> Anything from 2 weeks to 12 weeks.. Average about 8 weeks


Hi Andrey,

In my case 11 weeks and 76 days passed but my status is still same "Application Received".. as I already front loaded all (Medical+PCC+Form80 and 1221).

Is there any process delay, as I have more family members: like Mr & Mrs + 4 kids? but all kids less then 18 ages and school going?

Thanks in advance..


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> Hi Andrey,
> 
> In my case 11 weeks and 76 days passed but my status is still same "Application Received".. as I already front loaded all (Medical+PCC+Form80 and 1221).
> 
> ...


Hi Namsfiz probably you mean is 11 Weeks since Visa lodge or 75 days. Most probably the CO is already working on your case and you would get grant soon.


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

vikaschandra said:


> Hi Namsfiz probably you mean is 11 Weeks since Visa lodge or 75 days. Most probably the CO is already working on your case and you would get grant soon.


Hi Vikas, thanks for your quick reply.. I hope I'll get grant very soon..

Cheers!


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> Hi Vikas, thanks for your quick reply.. I hope I'll get grant very soon..
> 
> Cheers!


I am on the same boat mate.......


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

cozmopravesh said:


> I am on the same boat mate.......


An English Proverb says "A smooth Sea Never Made a skill full Sailor"

Let all impatient souls sail together towards the destiny as here we cannot control the Wind but can only adjust our sails. 

Best wishes to everyone. Few hours before a fresh week starts


----------



## snimbalkar (Jan 13, 2016)

New Aspirant said:


> Hi all I got grant yesterday morning 18.02.2016.
> 
> 189 Visa Applied on - 10.10.2015
> CO contact for additional document- 02.11.2015
> ...


Congratulations buddy.......It would be great if you could let us know if the employer verification was current employer or previous employer, assuming that you have both these types....

thanks


----------



## shah.ocean (Mar 15, 2013)

Its been 4 Months and 22 days but have not received grant yet. I tried calling them but same answer. Even Employment verification is not done so I dont understand whats the point of taking so much time. I have completed my studies from Melbourne and applied under 2613XX. I dont know what should I do! Its just very very hard to pass this time. I might lose the confidence and may be then they will send me the grant email which will not make me happy


----------



## Aussicanada (May 3, 2013)

snimbalkar said:


> Congratulations buddy.......It would be great if you could let us know if the employer verification was current employer or previous employer, assuming that you have both these types....
> 
> thanks


In case of my friend and mine it was done in present company only.


----------



## vnaysharma (Jan 13, 2016)

shah.ocean said:


> Its been 4 Months and 22 days but have not received grant yet. I tried calling them but same answer. Even Employment verification is not done so I dont understand whats the point of taking so much time. I have completed my studies from Melbourne and applied under 2613XX. I dont know what should I do! Its just very very hard to pass this time. I might lose the confidence and may be then they will send me the grant email which will not make me happy


Have you tried contacting the CO?


----------



## shah.ocean (Mar 15, 2013)

vnaysharma said:


> Have you tried contacting the CO?


Yes I did send mail to CO but no reply till date.


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

shah.ocean said:


> Yes I did send mail to CO but no reply till date.


Yeah, I also never got any reply from CO ...ever, just a default reply.

I can understand that they must be really busy and under work pressure.

Lets see !


----------



## Squall (Feb 22, 2016)

Hey guys, 

Long-time reader, but first-time poster here. And I confess that I'm not really sure where to post this question of mine.

I have received a 190 (NSW - Taxation Accountant) invitation in January, submitted all required documents and have been assigned a CO. She requested further documentation and I'm now waiting for them to arrive. However, last week I received a 189 invitation as well, and since it doesn't restrict to me living in NSW for two years, I was thinking about contacting my CO and telling her to maybe swap it. 

My immigration agent simply suggested that I finish the 190 and apply for citizenship next year, which I'm eligible for. But I am not entirely sure if that's the best way to go...

Thanks in advance for all replies.


----------



## shah.ocean (Mar 15, 2013)

Rabbahs said:


> Yeah, I also never got any reply from CO ...ever, just a default reply.
> 
> I can understand that they must be really busy and under work pressure.
> 
> Lets see !


Thank Mate. You know the frustrating part is many applicants are getting the grant very very quickly. Its not at all that I am jealous of anyone but there should be a pattern so that we can understand whats going on.


----------



## vnaysharma (Jan 13, 2016)

Squall said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Long-time reader, but first-time poster here. And I confess that I'm not really sure where to post this question of mine.
> 
> ...



You can't swap your application like that once you have lodged it. As far as i know if you want to apply for 189, you will have to withdraw your 190 application and then apply for 189. 
And since you have already been assigned with a CO my suggestion would be to wait for a VISA grant and then if you are eligible apply for citizenship.


----------



## shah.ocean (Mar 15, 2013)

vnaysharma said:


> I don't think you can swap your application like that. As far as i know if you want to apply for 189, you will have to withdraw your 190 application and then apply for 189.
> And since you have already been assigned with a CO my suggestion would be to wait for a VISA grant and then if you are eligible apply for citizenship.


which occupation you are in brother?


----------



## vnaysharma (Jan 13, 2016)

shah.ocean said:


> which occupation you are in brother?


I am in IT, work as a UI/UX specialist for Mobile Applications.


----------



## varun_gupta11 (Dec 7, 2015)

Guys

Need some help. I am applying my visa through an agent. For us, CO has asked for pcc,medicals and form 80.

We have got pcc and form 80 submitted to our agent and medicals are also done with authorised clinic and clinic has sent medicals report to DIBP which I have checked in eMedical.

Agent has uploaded form 80 and pcc on immi account.

Please let me know whether this is sufficient or we need to send all requested docs through mail too.

Regarda
Varun


----------



## vnaysharma (Jan 13, 2016)

That should be enough. You don't need to mail it.


----------



## varun_gupta11 (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks vnaysharma.

Can you let me know whether we can get to know medicals status.

My agent is saying we can not as medicals are directly sent to DIBP whicb they have done


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

varun_gupta11 said:


> Thanks vnaysharma.
> 
> Can you let me know whether we can get to know medicals status.
> 
> My agent is saying we can not as medicals are directly sent to DIBP whicb they have done


The medical status will only reflect in your IMMI account, when the IMMI account says that NO ACTION REQUIRED under Medicals ... it means everything is OK


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Squall said:


> Hey guys, Long-time reader, but first-time poster here. And I confess that I'm not really sure where to post this question of mine. I have received a 190 (NSW - Taxation Accountant) invitation in January, submitted all required documents and have been assigned a CO. She requested further documentation and I'm now waiting for them to arrive. However, last week I received a 189 invitation as well, and since it doesn't restrict to me living in NSW for two years, I was thinking about contacting my CO and telling her to maybe swap it. My immigration agent simply suggested that I finish the 190 and apply for citizenship next year, which I'm eligible for. But I am not entirely sure if that's the best way to go... Thanks in advance for all replies.


I agree with you agent.

You can not swap visa type.

You can withdraw and apply again, but the fees need to be paid again.


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

*Adding my Name to the Waiting List*

ktoda	5-May
deepgill	25-Aug
ash36	26-Oct
ravian720	28-Oct
arunkareer	07-Nov
ravirami	11-Nov
rosslleee	12-Nov
vinvid	12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1	13-Nov
3sh	13-Nov
gaus	13-Nov
rabbahs	16-Nov
faizan93	18-Nov
andrey	18-Nov
saadloe	27-Nov
yasmeenaaa	25-Nov
bnkamal	30-Nov
indergreat	30-Nov
wolfskin	4-Dec
sandipgp	7-Dec
prasannakp84	14-Dec
rameezsh1	16-Dec
gd2015	22-Dec


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

this list changed as below

ktoda	5-May grant
deepgill	25-Aug
ash36	26-Oct
ravian720	28-Oct grant
arunkareer	07-Nov
ravirami	11-Nov
rosslleee	12-Nov grant
vinvid	12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1	13-Nov
3sh	13-Nov
gaus	13-Nov
rabbahs	16-Nov
faizan93	18-Nov grant
andrey	18-Nov grant
saadloe	27-Nov grant
yasmeenaaa	16-Dec
bnkamal	30-Nov
indergreat	30-Nov
wolfskin	4-Dec grant
sandipgp	7-Dec
prasannakp84	14-Dec
rameezsh1	16-Dec
gd2015	22-Dec


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

varun_gupta11 said:


> Thanks vnaysharma.
> 
> Can you let me know whether we can get to know medicals status.
> 
> My agent is saying we can not as medicals are directly sent to DIBP whicb they have done


Most of the agents misstate these kind of info to keep you off from the process.. 

You can check in Immiaccount and eMedical as well..
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> this list changed as below
> 
> ktoda	5-May grant
> deepgill	25-Aug
> ...


Adding myself to the list

his list changed as below

ktoda	5-May grant
deepgill	25-Aug
ash36	26-Oct
ravian720	28-Oct grant
arunkareer	07-Nov
ravirami	11-Nov
rosslleee	12-Nov grant
vinvid	12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1	13-Nov
3sh	13-Nov
gaus	13-Nov
rabbahs	16-Nov
faizan93	18-Nov grant
andrey	18-Nov grant
saadloe	27-Nov grant
yasmeenaaa	16-Dec
bnkamal	30-Nov
indergreat	30-Nov
wolfskin	4-Dec grant
sandipgp	7-Dec
prasannakp84	14-Dec
rameezsh1	16-Dec
gd2015	22-Dec
vikaschandra 19 Jan Last CO Contact


----------



## Rohit_IND (Feb 20, 2016)

*Adding our name to the list*



arunkareer said:


> ktoda	5-May
> deepgill	25-Aug
> ash36	26-Oct
> ravian720	28-Oct
> ...


Rohit_IND - 5th Jan 2016


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

ktoda	5-May grant
deepgill	25-Aug
ash36	26-Oct
ravian720	28-Oct grant
arunkareer	07-Nov
ravirami	11-Nov
rosslleee	12-Nov grant
vinvid	12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1	13-Nov
3sh	13-Nov
gaus	13-Nov
rabbahs	16-Nov
faizan93	18-Nov grant
andrey	18-Nov grant
saadloe	27-Nov grant
yasmeenaaa	16-Dec
bnkamal	30-Nov
indergreat	30-Nov
wolfskin	4-Dec grant
jsbhatia 4-Dec
sandipgp	7-Dec
prasannakp84	14-Dec
rameezsh1	16-Dec
gd2015	22-Dec
vikaschandra 19 Jan Last CO Contact


----------



## nil3482 (Feb 23, 2016)

*489 state sponser*

Hi 
Visa 489 state sponsership 17/11
Co 8/12 req PCC medical form 80 and 1221
Submits all 25/12
Visa grant ???


----------



## nil3482 (Feb 23, 2016)

Add me 
Visa 489 s.s lodge 17/11
Co contact 8/12
Submitted pcc medical form 80 1221 resume 25/12
Visa grant ????


----------



## mtabbaa83 (Jan 8, 2016)

jsbhatia said:


> ktoda	5-May grant
> deepgill	25-Aug
> ash36	26-Oct
> ravian720	28-Oct grant
> ...


I don't know why my name was missed, I have added my name to the list:


deepgill	25-Aug
ash36	26-Oct
ravian720	28-Oct grant
arunkareer	07-Nov
ravirami	11-Nov
rosslleee	12-Nov grant
vinvid	12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1	13-Nov
3sh	13-Nov
gaus	13-Nov
rabbahs	16-Nov
faizan93	18-Nov grant
andrey	18-Nov grant
saadloe	27-Nov grant
mtabbaa83 15-Dec
yasmeenaaa	16-Dec
bnkamal	30-Nov
indergreat	30-Nov
wolfskin	4-Dec grant
jsbhatia 4-Dec
sandipgp	7-Dec
prasannakp84	14-Dec
rameezsh1	16-Dec
gd2015	22-Dec
vikaschandra 19 Jan


----------



## pinkyong (Jan 4, 2016)

Adding myself to the list. Looks like I am the latest addition to the list.

ktoda	5-May
deepgill	25-Aug
ash36	26-Oct
ravian720	28-Oct
ravirami	11-Nov
rosslleee	12-Nov
vinvid	12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1	13-Nov
3sh	13-Nov
gaus	13-Nov
rabbahs	16-Nov
faizan93	18-Nov
andrey	18-Nov
saadloe	27-Nov
yasmeenaaa	25-Nov
bnkamal	30-Nov
indergreat	30-Nov
wolfskin	4-Dec
sandipgp	7-Dec
prasannakp84	14-Dec
rameezsh1	16-Dec
gd2015	22-Dec
*pinkyong 11-Feb*


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

pinkyong said:


> Adding myself to the list. Looks like I am the latest addition to the list. ktoda	5-May deepgill	25-Aug ash36	26-Oct ravian720	28-Oct ravirami	11-Nov rosslleee	12-Nov vinvid	12-Nov samhjibaschhu1	13-Nov 3sh	13-Nov gaus	13-Nov rabbahs	16-Nov faizan93	18-Nov andrey	18-Nov saadloe	27-Nov yasmeenaaa	25-Nov bnkamal	30-Nov indergreat	30-Nov wolfskin	4-Dec sandipgp	7-Dec prasannakp84	14-Dec rameezsh1	16-Dec gd2015	22-Dec Daniel-25Jan pinkyong 11-Feb[


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

any grants today???


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

Dear fellows,

Just want to update you guys that today I received two emails (one for me and second for wifi) from "[email protected]" and they request some information about me and my wife ... mostly who was supporting during the unemployment period and what you were doing during this period.

I am unable to update my signature ... can someone tell why I am unable to edit my signature ? so that I can add this update in it.

Cheers.


----------



## rohitjaggi (Oct 8, 2015)

3 months today since i applied for 189.

I thought the government department in my country was slow but this is worst over here honestly.

I mean 3 months hold to process a visa is really bad.

Frustrated to the core now and feel like banging their head or mine.


----------



## Amlan (Dec 3, 2015)

rohitjaggi said:


> 3 months today since i applied for 189.
> 
> I thought the government department in my country was slow but this is worst over here honestly.
> 
> ...


Did you call them? 

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

Dear Seniors and Friends,

Its 4 months today since i lodged my application for 190 class visa for SA....no verification happened till yet....and upon that my agent says that...the visa grant process has slowed down due some visa quota getting over in Australia and also they are preparing for release of visa quote for next financial year to be released in july 16....Can somebody confirm the news...

My another query is ....should i disturb them through mail query or over phone inquiring about my case status or else should keep continuing prayer to almighty...bcoz now i am seriously loosing my patience and hopes.....

Kindly do reply....


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

rohitjaggi said:


> 3 months today since i applied for 189.
> 
> I thought the government department in my country was slow but this is worst over here honestly.
> 
> ...


totally agree with you....


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

harryb729 said:


> Dear Seniors and Friends,
> 
> Its 4 months today since i lodged my application for 190 class visa for SA....no verification happened till yet....and upon that my agent says that...the visa grant process has slowed down due some visa quota getting over in Australia and also they are preparing for release of visa quote for next financial year to be released in july 16....Can somebody confirm the news...
> 
> ...


Today I sent an email to [email protected] and got a call from them. The executive asked some information related to my education and professional experience. Now waiting for their reply. I suggest you to do the same. Also, I have mentioned one point in that email that one person who applied one day before me has already got grant.


----------



## Lunav (Feb 7, 2016)

Sorry duplicated message


----------



## Lunav (Feb 7, 2016)

ravinain said:


> harryb729 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Seniors and Friends,
> ...


Hi 

Hope you are fine. I've just read your post, if you do not mind me asking you, may I know what you wrote to the GSM.allocated email to get a call back from the department?

I have called a couple of times, but I get the feeling I ended up talking to a generic person answering phones, and not an actual officer.

I really appreciate your comments. Cheers and best of luck in your process.


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

harryb729 said:


> Dear Seniors and Friends,
> 
> Its 4 months today since i lodged my application for 190 class visa for SA....no verification happened till yet....and upon that my agent says that...the visa grant process has slowed down due some visa quota getting over in Australia and also they are preparing for release of visa quote for next financial year to be released in july 16....Can somebody confirm the news...
> 
> ...


Dear Harry,
1. As per my own exp. After 1st CO contact as your's on 30Nov, CO will definitely come at each cases after 60 days time line.
Hence Co will definitely come at your case too.
Please call DIBP once tomorrow MORNING and ask them about your above doubts too.


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

Lunav said:


> Hi
> 
> Hope you are fine. I've just read your post, if you do not mind me asking you, may I know what you wrote to the GSM.allocated email to get a call back from the department?
> 
> ...


Content of mail:

I have lodged 189 visa on 5th Dec 2015(80 days back) and received an email regarding allocation of CO on 15th Jan 2016(39 days back). Subject of that mail was "*******************". The status of application is still showing "application received". So, can you please let me know when I can expect to get the visa or is there anything I need to submit? Also, one of the persons who lodged his application on 4th Dec 2015 has got his grant email.


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

ravinain said:


> Today I sent an email to [email protected] and got a call from them. The executive asked some information related to my education and professional experience. Now waiting for their reply. I suggest you to do the same. Also, I have mentioned one point in that email that one person who applied one day before me has already got grant.


Thanx for the info...will surely try that...


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

ravinain said:


> Content of mail:
> 
> I have lodged 189 visa on 5th Dec 2015(80 days back) and received an email regarding allocation of CO on 15th Jan 2016(39 days back). Subject of that mail was "*******************". The status of application is still showing "application received". So, can you please let me know when I can expect to get the visa or is there anything I need to submit? Also, one of the persons who lodged his application on 4th Dec 2015 has got his grant email.



Thanx for the content of the e-mail.


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

ravinain said:


> Today I sent an email to [email protected] and got a call from them. The executive asked some information related to my education and professional experience. Now waiting for their reply. I suggest you to do the same. Also, I have mentioned one point in that email that one person who applied one day before me has already got grant.


Dear Ravinain,

If you could spare some time for me then I would just like to know ...how was the response of the executive who called you post reading your e-mail... do u feel confident and positive by the way of talk between both of you and also i hope you have lodged the application all by yourself,,, in my case..i had applied through agent and as they are fearfull they are make me also nervous by asking me not to disturb the DIBP officials by calling them or writing e-mail to them,.....and actually the lodgement email address is of the agent herself.....


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

harryb729 said:


> Dear Ravinain,
> 
> If you could spare some time for me then I would just like to know ...how was the response of the executive who called you post reading your e-mail... do u feel confident and positive by the way of talk between both of you and also i hope you have lodged the application all by yourself,,, in my case..i had applied through agent and as they are fearfull they are make me also nervous by asking me not to disturb the DIBP officials by calling them or writing e-mail to them,.....and actually the lodgement email address is of the agent herself.....


We had good conversation. Initially, I was nervous as she suddenly started asking information and I was not confident while giving information. Because I don't want to give any information which may create problem. But after some time I was feeling confident and gave her all information she needed. She was only looking for education, professional experience and current company's roles and responsibilities. Also she asked me to send an email from my office id. I believe I should get grant mail soon.


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

rohitjaggi said:


> 3 months today since i applied for 189.
> 
> I thought the government department in my country was slow but this is worst over here honestly.
> 
> ...


Situation worse with my case, but totally agree. They are working very very very slow.


----------



## Lunav (Feb 7, 2016)

ravinain said:


> Lunav said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Thank you for that ! Wish today brings some good news for everybody!


----------



## rohitjaggi (Oct 8, 2015)

any grants yet ?


----------



## sanmatta (Oct 12, 2015)

ravinain said:


> We had good conversation. Initially, I was nervous as she suddenly started asking information and I was not confident while giving information. Because I don't want to give any information which may create problem. But after some time I was feeling confident and gave her all information she needed. She was only looking for education, professional experience and current company's roles and responsibilities. Also she asked me to send an email from my office id. I believe I should get grant mail soon.


Well that seems like a verification call. I received similar call from.australian embassy in delhi. It was exactly the same as yours.only thing is she didnt ask me to send mail from official id. Atleast we can say its in progress for sure now.

190 lodged 18th Nov 2015
Co allocated 10th Dec
Verification call 15th Feb
Grant ::juggle:


----------



## snimbalkar (Jan 13, 2016)

sanmatta said:


> Well that seems like a verification call. I received similar call from.australian embassy in delhi. It was exactly the same as yours.only thing is she didnt ask me to send mail from official id. Atleast we can say its in progress for sure now.
> 
> 190 lodged 18th Nov 2015
> Co allocated 10th Dec
> ...


Hi Sanmatta,

I got the call sometime early November. Then I got another mail to submit current employment proofs, which I submitted on 21st Dec (the same day I received the mail). But till date the status in 'Assessment in Progress'.


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

sanmatta said:


> Well that seems like a verification call. I received similar call from.australian embassy in delhi. It was exactly the same as yours.only thing is she didnt ask me to send mail from official id. Atleast we can say its in progress for sure now.
> 
> 190 lodged 18th Nov 2015
> Co allocated 10th Dec
> ...


What is number that you are getting calls. I got a call yesterday from +911204XXXXXXX. But could not pick up the call as i was in full day training. When i call back it just doesnt go through.


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello lads,
Any grants today
Looks like the teams are heavily stacked
In my case there is no verification call yet not even a acknowledgement email

Visa lodged 21 nov
Co assigned 21 dec
Additional evidence of employment asked 21 dec
Uploaded the requested documents 30 dec

Still no reply nor a confirmation


----------



## Rohit_IND (Feb 20, 2016)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello lads,
> Any grants today
> Looks like the teams are heavily stacked
> In my case there is no verification call yet not even a acknowledgement email
> ...


Hi

No verification call in my case either. Was asked for additional documents related to employment, no further communication from them post my submission on 26-Jan 2016.


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

harryb729 said:


> dear seniors and friends,
> 
> its 4 months today since i lodged my application for 190 class visa for sa....no verification happened till yet....and upon that my agent says that...the visa grant process has slowed down due some visa quota getting over in australia and also they are preparing for release of visa quote for next financial year to be released in july 16....can somebody confirm the news...
> 
> ...


you should call them
that means if visa quotas has reached its point then all the m=new visa application holders have to wait for july 2016


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

REXYRR said:


> you should call them
> that means if visa quotas has reached its point then all the m=new visa application holders have to wait for july 2016


I guess NSW is excluded from this quota since they have additional intake and guess this is would be mutually agreed upon


----------



## sanmatta (Oct 12, 2015)

REXYRR said:


> you should call them
> that means if visa quotas has reached its point then all the m=new visa application holders have to wait for july 2016



Please correct me.if I am.wrong but occupation ceiling count is the number of invitations sent and not the count of visas issued.so as per my ubderstanding , if you have got an invitation then it is bound to be processed this year.


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

sanmatta said:


> Please correct me.if I am.wrong but occupation ceiling count is the number of invitations sent and not the count of visas issued.so as per my ubderstanding , if you have got an invitation then it is bound to be processed this year.


yes,i think you are right and moreover visa classes 190 does not get effected.I think this condition implies on 189.correct me if am wrong as well.


----------



## thili.civil (Oct 21, 2015)

REXYRR said:


> yes,i think you are right and moreover visa classes 190 does not get effected.I think this condition implies on 189.correct me if am wrong as well.


I dont think there is such quota system for visa 189 other than occupation ceilings. Correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

thili.civil said:


> I dont think there is such quota system for visa 189 other than occupation ceilings. Correct me if i am wrong.


Yes buddy there are only occupation ceilings for visa 189, DIBP will process the applications that are made against the invitations issued to the people. When the occupation ceilings are exhausted, they'll simply stop giving away Invitations.


----------



## Surbhi (Aug 27, 2013)

My name was again missed from the list. Here's the updated one:

deepgill	25-Aug
ash36	26-Oct
ravian720	28-Oct grant
arunkareer	07-Nov
Surbhi 10-Nov
ravirami	11-Nov
rosslleee	12-Nov grant
vinvid	12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1	13-Nov
3sh	13-Nov
gaus	13-Nov
rabbahs	16-Nov
faizan93	18-Nov grant
andrey	18-Nov grant
saadloe	27-Nov grant
mtabbaa83 15-Dec
yasmeenaaa	16-Dec
bnkamal	30-Nov
indergreat	30-Nov
wolfskin	4-Dec grant
jsbhatia 4-Dec
sandipgp	7-Dec
prasannakp84	14-Dec
rameezsh1	16-Dec
gd2015	22-Dec
vikaschandra 19 Jan
pinkyong 11-Feb


----------



## Romrio (Sep 7, 2014)

adding my name to the list:

deepgill	25-Aug
ash36	26-Oct
ravian720	28-Oct grant
arunkareer	07-Nov
Surbhi 10-Nov
ravirami	11-Nov
rosslleee	12-Nov grant
vinvid	12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1	13-Nov
3sh	13-Nov
gaus	13-Nov
rabbahs	16-Nov
faizan93	18-Nov grant
andrey	18-Nov grant
saadloe	27-Nov grant
mtabbaa83 15-Dec
yasmeenaaa	16-Dec
bnkamal	30-Nov
indergreat	30-Nov
wolfskin	4-Dec grant
jsbhatia 4-Dec
sandipgp	7-Dec
prasannakp84	14-Dec
rameezsh1	16-Dec
gd2015	22-Dec
vikaschandra 19 Jan
Romrio 1 Feb
pinkyong 11-Feb


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

I have lodged my visa on 8 September 2015, and CO allocatedd on 15 October and PCC and medicals completed on 25 October 2015,, still I have not received (grant)visa ,, now it is almost 5 months ,, still it is showing Assessment in progress,, applied for NSW ,,please someone suggest metl that, reason for delay and when can expect,, my agent is telling like ,it will grant,, frustrated, please suggest me


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello lads,
> Any grants today
> Looks like the teams are heavily stacked
> In my case there is no verification call yet not even a acknowledgement email
> ...


Congratulations.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Laxmikanth513 said:


> I have lodged my visa on 8 September 2015, and CO allocatedd on 15 October and PCC and medicals completed on 25 October 2015,, still I have not received (grant)visa ,, now it is almost 5 months ,, still it is showing Assessment in progress,, applied for NSW ,,please someone suggest metl that, reason for delay and when can expect,, my agent is telling like ,it will grant,, frustrated, please suggest me


call the gsm from where ever your CO has been allocated, inform them about the visa lodge date and mention that it has been past 5 months and you have not receive any further correspondence from the CO over the visa decision. 

Hopefully you will have your grant soon.


----------



## Rohit_IND (Feb 20, 2016)

*Adding my name to the list*



Surbhi said:


> My name was again missed from the list. Here's the updated one:
> 
> deepgill	25-Aug
> ash36	26-Oct
> ...


Adding my name to the list..


----------



## Rohit_IND (Feb 20, 2016)

*Grants today*



sandipgp said:


> Congratulations.


Not seen any grants here today...but in a different form on the same webisite (Visa 189/190 Jan2016 gang) I saw 5 people received grant today, it seems they cleared a lot of stack today, but I am yet to know their GSM-DIBP office...most of the people who got grants in that forum are Feb 2016 applicants....


----------



## Rohit_IND (Feb 20, 2016)

rohitjaggi said:


> any grants yet ?


Not seen any grants here today...but in a different form on the same website (Visa 189/190 Jan2016 gang) I saw 5 people received grant today, it seems they cleared a lot of stack today, but I am yet to know their GSM-DIBP office...most of the people who got grants today in that forum are Feb 2016 applicants.... I am really confused, not able to figure out any process.. there should be some transparency...


----------



## nashnash10 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello,
added my name to the list. 


deepgill 25-Aug
nashnash10 9-Sep.
ash36 26-Oct
ravian720 28-Oct grant
arunkareer 07-Nov
Surbhi 10-Nov
ravirami 11-Nov
rosslleee 12-Nov grant
vinvid 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1 13-Nov
3sh 13-Nov
gaus 13-Nov
rabbahs 16-Nov
faizan93 18-Nov grant
andrey 18-Nov grant
saadloe 27-Nov grant
mtabbaa83 15-Dec
yasmeenaaa 16-Dec
bnkamal 30-Nov
indergreat 30-Nov
wolfskin 4-Dec grant
jsbhatia 4-Dec
sandipgp 7-Dec
prasannakp84 14-Dec
rameezsh1 16-Dec
gd2015 22-Dec
Rohit_ind - 5th JAN
vikaschandra 19 Jan
pinkyong 11-Feb


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Rohit_IND said:


> Not seen any grants here today...but in a different form on the same website (Visa 189/190 Jan2016 gang) I saw 5 people received grant today, it seems they cleared a lot of stack today, but I am yet to know their GSM-DIBP office...most of the people who got grants today in that forum are Feb 2016 applicants.... I am really confused, not able to figure out any process.. there should be some transparency...


Many people have reported receiving grant today


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/637338-189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-1809.html


----------



## dreamlife (Nov 5, 2015)

After a long wait, finally we got our Visa grant today.
Thanks everyone for useful information and guidance.
Timeline:

ACS : 17 Sep 15
PTE : 2 Nov 15
Invite: 6 Nov 15
Application submitted: 9th Nov 15
All document uploaded : 9th Nov 15
CO Allocation : 25th Nov 15
Grant : 25th Feb 16lane::second:


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

dreamlife said:


> After a long wait, finally we got our Visa grant today.
> Thanks everyone for useful information and guidance.
> Timeline:
> 
> ...



Congratulations 

Did the CO contact you for any documents or only allocated with no contact 

Did you claim points for job experience


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

dreamlife said:


> After a long wait, finally we got our Visa grant today.
> Thanks everyone for useful information and guidance.
> Timeline:
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

ali_a_bayoumi said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Did the CO contact you for any documents or only allocated with no contact
> 
> Did you claim points for job experience


If you front load all documentation, you will receive a direct grant.


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

dreamlife said:


> After a long wait, finally we got our Visa grant today.
> Thanks everyone for useful information and guidance.
> Timeline:
> 
> ...


Congratulations.


----------



## dreamlife (Nov 5, 2015)

yes.. we claimed point for job experience but front loaded all the documents. So CO never contacted.


----------



## dreamlife (Nov 5, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> Congratulations.


Thanks


----------



## doubletrouble (Aug 27, 2015)

I got my grant by the grace of Almighty, yesterday. GSM Adelaide

Best of luck
J.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

dreamlife said:


> After a long wait, finally we got our Visa grant today.
> Thanks everyone for useful information and guidance.
> Timeline:
> 
> ...


Congratulations dreamlife. Best wishes for your future


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

dreamlife said:


> After a long wait, finally we got our Visa grant today.
> Thanks everyone for useful information and guidance.
> Timeline:
> 
> ...


Congratz buddy ... best of luck for future ...


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

doubletrouble said:


> I got my grant by the grace of Almighty, yesterday. GSM Adelaide
> 
> Best of luck
> J.



Hi doubletrouble,
I can see from your signature that you have paid VAC fee for your spouse.May i know why you paid in January? Is it due to case officer's response or your personal reason?
I also need to pay VAC fee, so i want to know the CO response time and procedure


----------



## sankaur (Jul 8, 2014)

doubletrouble said:


> I got my grant by the grace of Almighty, yesterday. GSM Adelaide
> 
> Best of luck
> J.


Congratulations!!

Can you please share your timeline

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## sankaur (Jul 8, 2014)

Dear All,

190 visa lodgement : 25 Nov
CO contacted & asked Form 80:14 Dec
Updated Form 80 for self&spouse:17 Dec

Since then no update,90 days crossed.called yesterday and have been told CO away and can not comment on time frame

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohit_IND (Feb 20, 2016)

*got our grant today &#55357;&#56842;*

Hi friends.

By the Grace of Almighty we have received our Grant today. We are really happy. We our on our way to work not sure what to do. Our first date of entry is July 26th 2016. Which is a bit early I know. Suddenly it seems we have so less time. Thanks all, this forum really helped us to get over the anxiety of waiting for the grant. I joined the forum only a week back, seems your best wishes worked.

Feel free to reach out to me in case I can be of any help in your journey.

My timelines
20th Dec - invite received
5th Jan visa applied along with PCC 
7th Jan - completed medicals
12th Jan medicals uploaded
20th Jan first co contact
20th Jan co requested for more docs
Docs uploaded between 26th Jan nd 31st Jan
25th Jan Grant received
lane:before 26th July 2016


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

Rohit_IND said:


> Hi friends.
> 
> By the Grace of Almighty we have received our Grant today. We are really happy. We our on our way to work not sure what to do. Our first date of entry is July 26th 2016. Which is a bit early I know. Suddenly it seems we have so less time. Thanks all, this forum really helped us to get over the anxiety of waiting for the grant. I joined the forum only a week back, seems your best wishes worked.
> 
> ...


Congratulations..


----------



## doubletrouble (Aug 27, 2015)

ashiqcep said:


> Hi doubletrouble,
> I can see from your signature that you have paid VAC fee for your spouse.May i know why you paid in January? Is it due to case officer's response or your personal reason?
> I also need to pay VAC fee, so i want to know the CO response time and procedure


VAC is requested by COs. And they didn't ask me until they were satisfied with my case, I guess. 

I paid the fees in January but for 20 days I didn't have any update from DIBP, so I called them on 16th Feb and they said your records doesn't show the payment had been made, so I sent them the payment receipt as instructed. On 18th Feb I called again to inquire about the payment status, they responded me that on 17th Feb my records were updated with VAC2 payment received and COs were notified. And on 24th Feb I got the grant.

I suggest whenever you make VAC2 payment, follow it up with a call in next couple of days.

Best of luck


----------



## doubletrouble (Aug 27, 2015)

sankaur said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> Can you please share your timeline
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Check it in my signature below


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

still waiting..


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Rohit_IND said:


> Hi friends.
> 
> By the Grace of Almighty we have received our Grant today. We are really happy. We our on our way to work not sure what to do. Our first date of entry is July 26th 2016. Which is a bit early I know. Suddenly it seems we have so less time. Thanks all, this forum really helped us to get over the anxiety of waiting for the grant. I joined the forum only a week back, seems your best wishes worked.
> 
> ...





Rohit_IND said:


> Same here vikaschandra, hope our turn Is coming soon. Good luck


Rohit you got it? Wow just this morning we were saying hope we get our grants see the post.... awesome news congratulations am left stranded now  

Best wishes for your future bro.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

I am also waiting VIRK Sahib. We can just pray to WAHEGURU that give us strength and patience.
Best of luck dear.


----------



## aeebee (Dec 29, 2014)

Praise the Lord!
We just received our grants at around 1pm (+8GMT) today!
Have been checking at least 10 times a day and now the wait is finally over.
Funny how the urge to call DIBP was extra strong today.
Over the moon now, really.
Here's hoping everybody out there gets their grants real quick.
YNWA!


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

aeebee said:


> Praise the Lord!
> We just received our grants at around 1pm (+8GMT) today!
> Have been checking at least 10 times a day and now the wait is finally over.
> Funny how the urge to call DIBP was extra strong today.
> ...


Congrats. Good Luck.. Was is Adelaide.


----------



## aeebee (Dec 29, 2014)

Yup. Gsm Adelaide.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Conratulations... Aeebee and rohit_ IND. Best of luck for your future endeavors.


----------



## aeebee (Dec 29, 2014)

deepgill said:


> Conratulations... Aeebee and rohit_ IND. Best of luck for your future endeavors.


Thanks Mate!


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

aeebee said:


> Praise the Lord!
> We just received our grants at around 1pm (+8GMT) today!
> Have been checking at least 10 times a day and now the wait is finally over.
> Funny how the urge to call DIBP was extra strong today.
> ...


Congratulations!!! All the best!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## Rohit_IND (Feb 20, 2016)

*grants today*

Seems like they cleared a good stack today


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Seems like most of the people who were contacted by CO during 20th Jan have received their Grants. Myself I was contacted by CO in 19th Jan anf still waiting need to have patience


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

Rohit_IND said:


> Hi friends.
> 
> By the Grace of Almighty we have received our Grant today. We are really happy. We our on our way to work not sure what to do. Our first date of entry is July 26th 2016. Which is a bit early I know. Suddenly it seems we have so less time. Thanks all, this forum really helped us to get over the anxiety of waiting for the grant. I joined the forum only a week back, seems your best wishes worked.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats to all who received their grants!)


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

aeebee said:


> Praise the Lord!
> We just received our grants at around 1pm (+8GMT) today!
> Have been checking at least 10 times a day and now the wait is finally over.
> Funny how the urge to call DIBP was extra strong today.
> ...


Congrats!!


----------



## RVN23 (Feb 25, 2016)

*VAC paid*



doubletrouble said:


> I got my grant by the grace of Almighty, yesterday. GSM Adelaide
> 
> Best of luck
> J.


What is VAC paid ??

RVN - Visa Applied : Sep, 2015
Grant Awaited.


----------



## rohitjaggi (Oct 8, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Seems like most of the people who were contacted by CO during 20th Jan have received their Grants. Myself I was contacted by CO in 19th Jan anf still waiting need to have patience


Tell me about it.

I was contacted 14th Dec and still bloody waiting for my grant.


----------



## rohitjaggi (Oct 8, 2015)

One Birth Certificate has screwed me over since last 2 months.


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

rohitjaggi said:


> One Birth Certificate has screwed me over since last 2 months.


So sad.
Why never call them?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

rohitjaggi said:


> Tell me about it.
> 
> I was contacted 14th Dec and still bloody waiting for my grant.


I can imagine of the thought process going in your mind right now. I am sorry about that bro. I wish you get the grant soon. In fact you must be getting irritated with my telling you you will get the grant soon whereas it is not coming but all I can do is give hope. 

will pray that it works out fast for you.


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

aeebee said:


> Praise the Lord!
> We just received our grants at around 1pm (+8GMT) today!
> Have been checking at least 10 times a day and now the wait is finally over.
> Funny how the urge to call DIBP was extra strong today.
> ...





Rohit_IND said:


> Hi friends.
> 
> By the Grace of Almighty we have received our Grant today. We are really happy. We our on our way to work not sure what to do. Our first date of entry is July 26th 2016. Which is a bit early I know. Suddenly it seems we have so less time. Thanks all, this forum really helped us to get over the anxiety of waiting for the grant. I joined the forum only a week back, seems your best wishes worked.


Congratz guys ... best of luck for future ....


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

dreamlife said:


> After a long wait, finally we got our Visa grant today.
> Thanks everyone for useful information and guidance.
> Timeline:
> 
> ...


Congratulations dreamlife


----------



## sanmatta (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi all,

By God's Grace, I received my grant [email protected] 6.30 IST. Many thanks to the forum members who guided me.



2613 Software and Applications Programmers
ACS +ve May 2015 
PTE (70+ Each) Apr 2015
EOI submitted (60 points - 189 visa) July 2015
NSW Nomination +ve - 12 Nov 2015
Invited - 12 Nov 2015
190 Visa Applied - 18 Nov 2015
All Documents Front Loaded by 24 Nov 2015
CO Allocated: 10 December 2015 
Verification call : 15th Feb 2016 
Grant: 25 feb 2016


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

sanmatta said:


> Hi all,
> 
> By God's Grace, I received my grant [email protected] 6.30 IST. Many thanks to the forum members who guided me.
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## rdak (Sep 7, 2015)

rohitjaggi said:


> Tell me about it.
> 
> I was contacted 14th Dec and still bloody waiting for my grant.



I am with you brother, I applied my 190 visa on 25th Nov, contacted by CO on 14th Dec. Submitted all documents by 11th Jan. I called them today as it is over their ideal 90 days processing time. All I got back from them is nothing but to wait, and the worst part to hear is my documents are yet to be reviewed. I feel like to press a hibernation button for myself and stay in sleep mode until i receive any further communication from them.


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

Rohit_IND said:


> Hi friends.
> 
> By the Grace of Almighty we have received our Grant today. We are really happy. We our on our way to work not sure what to do. Our first date of entry is July 26th 2016. Which is a bit early I know. Suddenly it seems we have so less time. Thanks all, this forum really helped us to get over the anxiety of waiting for the grant. I joined the forum only a week back, seems your best wishes worked.
> 
> ...


Congratulations lane:


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

aeebee said:


> Praise the Lord!
> We just received our grants at around 1pm (+8GMT) today!
> Have been checking at least 10 times a day and now the wait is finally over.
> Funny how the urge to call DIBP was extra strong today.
> ...



Hi Aeebee,

Congrats! for your grant.. I have a question, did you called DIBP before grant.
If yes then what you said to them?

Thanks


----------



## aeebee (Dec 29, 2014)

namsfiz said:


> Hi Aeebee,
> 
> Congrats! for your grant.. I have a question, did you called DIBP before grant.
> If yes then what you said to them?
> ...


Hi namsfiz. No. I never got a chance to. Before knocking off from work, i decided to check one last time before oz office hours end, and i got the pleasant surprise of the grant. Truth be told, i would still have waited another 2 weeks before actually trying to call dibp.


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

sanmatta said:


> Hi all,
> 
> By God's Grace, I received my grant [email protected] 6.30 IST. Many thanks to the forum members who guided me.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

aeebee said:


> Praise the Lord!
> We just received our grants at around 1pm (+8GMT) today!
> Have been checking at least 10 times a day and now the wait is finally over.
> Funny how the urge to call DIBP was extra strong today.
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

sanmatta said:


> Hi all,
> 
> By God's Grace, I received my grant [email protected] 6.30 IST. Many thanks to the forum members who guided me.
> 
> ...


Congratulations welldone


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

sanmatta said:


> Hi all,
> 
> By God's Grace, I received my grant [email protected] 6.30 IST. Many thanks to the forum members who guided me.
> 
> ...


Many many congratz buddy ... best of luck for future ...


----------



## sankaur (Jul 8, 2014)

rdak said:


> I am with you brother, I applied my 190 visa on 25th Nov, contacted by CO on 14th Dec. Submitted all documents by 11th Jan. I called them today as it is over their ideal 90 days processing time. All I got back from them is nothing but to wait, and the worst part to hear is my documents are yet to be reviewed. I feel like to press a hibernation button for myself and stay in sleep mode until i receive any further communication from them.


I have similar timeline except that i have uploaded additional docs on 17th Dec....waiting now...but do they mention it over phone if documents reviewed or not , in my case i was told that CO is away....


tt2 said:


> Congratulations lane:


----------



## SKforAus (Jan 3, 2016)

rdak said:


> I am with you brother, I applied my 190 visa on 25th Nov, contacted by CO on 14th Dec. Submitted all documents by 11th Jan. I called them today as it is over their ideal 90 days processing time. All I got back from them is nothing but to wait, and the worst part to hear is my documents are yet to be reviewed. I feel like to press a hibernation button for myself and stay in sleep mode until i receive any further communication from them.


What is the status of your application in immi account? Is it showing submitted or assessment in progress?


----------



## rdak (Sep 7, 2015)

sankaur said:


> I have similar timeline except that i have uploaded additional docs on 17th Dec....waiting now...but do they mention it over phone if documents reviewed or not , in my case i was told that CO is away....



Yes, when asked whether the documents were ok? they said, they are yet to reviewed.


----------



## rdak (Sep 7, 2015)

SKforAus said:


> What is the status of your application in immi account? Is it showing submitted or assessment in progress?


I have applied through an agent and don't have access to the account. What is the difference submitted and assessment in progress?


----------



## sankaur (Jul 8, 2014)

rdak said:


> I have applied through an agent and don't have access to the account. What is the difference submitted and assessment in progress?


Mine is showing assessment in progress


----------



## NxtDesAus (Jun 12, 2013)

It's has been around 10 weeks since I have lodge my visa application, and still status is Application Received. No CO contact. Neither any employer verification to current and previous employer. Every moment is just killing me. I planned that after loading my visa application, I will start preparation for moving, but now I am not able to focus on anything. Have anyone experienced the same?


----------



## sankaur (Jul 8, 2014)

NxtDesAus said:


> It's has been around 10 weeks since I have lodge my visa application, and still status is Application Received. No CO contact. Neither any employer verification to current and previous employer. Every moment is just killing me. I planned that after loading my visa application, I will start preparation for moving, but now I am not able to focus on anything. Have anyone experienced the same?


Have you uploaded Form 80 too, if not please do that too to avoid any further delay.


----------



## shah.ocean (Mar 15, 2013)

NxtDesAus said:


> It's has been around 10 weeks since I have lodge my visa application, and still status is Application Received. No CO contact. Neither any employer verification to current and previous employer. Every moment is just killing me. I planned that after loading my visa application, I will start preparation for moving, but now I am not able to focus on anything. Have anyone experienced the same?


Same here! I have lodged the application on 1st October and uploaded required doc from CO on 26th November. Nothing after that. Its just killing me and I am losing confidence.


----------



## sankaur (Jul 8, 2014)

rdak said:


> Yes, when asked whether the documents were ok? they said, they are yet to reviewed.


I think its different everytime you call them...as the assisting person is different...i too asked this but earlier was told no additional doc required and today i called again it was all generic they didnt ask about any detail too like pp num or anything.Have asked to wait and it will be processed in routine


----------



## naveedahmed1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

Dear All

On this morning, on my Birthday, I have received the Grant for me and my family 

The detailed timeline can be seen in my signature. I would like to thank eveyone of you who helped me.


----------



## NxtDesAus (Jun 12, 2013)

sankaur said:


> Have you uploaded Form 80 too, if not please do that too to avoid any further delay.


 Yeah! I uploaded all the documents including form 80.


----------



## NxtDesAus (Jun 12, 2013)

shah.ocean said:


> Same here! I have lodged the application on 1st October and uploaded required doc from CO on 26th November. Nothing after that. Its just killing me and I am losing confidence.


 Have you ever called DIBP to check about your status?


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

To all lovely friends,

I , my wife and our Son have been granted PR today. IED - 14th Dec 2016. It is from GSM Adelaide and it is from CO who had sent me a mail on 7th Dec asking for Medicals. 

I can not thank each one of you enough. All the Best. I dont know what to do. I cant concentrate on anything right now. 

Hope to see you soon in the same state with grant letters in Hand.


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

sandipgp said:


> To all lovely friends,
> 
> I , my wife and our Son have been granted PR today. IED - 14th Dec 2016. It is from GSM Adelaide and it is from CO who had sent me a mail on 7th Dec asking for Medicals.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Sandip for your grant
Now this thread admin got grant, now rest we all will receive grant soon


----------



## vsml (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi All,
I just got my grant. I wish you all get your grant very soon.

Visa: 189
Invitation: 8/1/2016
Visa lodged with documents: 8/1/2016
CO Assigned: 21/1/2016
Additional documents submitted (80, 1221): 22/1/2016
Grant:26/2/2016


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

vsml said:


> Hi All,
> I just got my grant. I wish you all get your grant very soon.
> 
> Visa: 189
> ...



Congratulations .... have a great future


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vsml said:


> Hi All, I just got my grant. I wish you all get your grant very soon. Visa: 189 Invitation: 8/1/2016 Visa lodged with documents: 8/1/2016 CO Assigned: 21/1/2016 Additional documents submitted (80, 1221): 22/1/2016 Grant:26/2/2016


Congrats to those who received a grant!)


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

vsml said:


> Hi All,
> I just got my grant. I wish you all get your grant very soon.
> 
> Visa: 189
> ...





naveedahmed1983 said:


> Dear All
> 
> On this morning, on my Birthday, I have received the Grant for me and my family
> 
> The detailed timeline can be seen in my signature. I would like to thank eveyone of you who helped me.



Congratz guys ... all the best for future ....


----------



## saatish_raj (Jan 1, 2015)

sanmatta said:


> Hi all,
> 
> By God's Grace, I received my grant [email protected] 6.30 IST. Many thanks to the forum members who guided me.
> 
> ...


HI Sanmatta,

Did you call DIPB for status ? 

-----

2613 Software engineer
Invited - 16 Nov 2015
190 Visa Applied - 28 Nov 2015
Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## NxtDesAus (Jun 12, 2013)

saatish_raj said:


> HI Sanmatta, Did you call DIPB for status ? ----- 2613 Software engineer Invited - 16 Nov 2015 190 Visa Applied - 28 Nov 2015 Grant: :fingerscrossed:


 Many Congratulations, have a great future!


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

NONPRI said:


> Congratulations Sandip for your grant
> Now this thread admin got grant, now rest we all will receive grant soon


Thanks a lot. I wish you speedy grant.


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

vsml said:


> Hi All,
> I just got my grant. I wish you all get your grant very soon.
> 
> Visa: 189
> ...


Congratulations.


----------



## sanmatta (Oct 12, 2015)

saatish_raj said:


> HI Sanmatta,
> 
> Did you call DIPB for status ?
> 
> ...


Hi satish,

Nope I didnt call anyone.I wrote once to DIBP and didnt get any response and that was it.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

naveedahmed1983 said:


> Dear All
> 
> On this morning, on my Birthday, I have received the Grant for me and my family
> 
> The detailed timeline can be seen in my signature. I would like to thank eveyone of you who helped me.


You got a wonderful gift for your birthday. Warm wishes from our side as well.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

vsml said:


> Hi All,
> I just got my grant. I wish you all get your grant very soon.
> 
> Visa: 189
> ...


Congratulations vsml


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

naveedahmed1983 said:


> Dear All
> 
> On this morning, on my Birthday, I have received the Grant for me and my family
> 
> The detailed timeline can be seen in my signature. I would like to thank eveyone of you who helped me.


Congratulations and happy birthday, you got the best present


----------



## Vfzr (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi All,

With god's grace we got our golden email today. This thread and people contributing to it have helped us a lot to wait out this period. Thanks a lot for your help.


Timelines below:
Invitation : 7th september, 2015
Application submitted: 18th september, 2015
CO contact : 26th October, 2015
PCC submitted and second CO contact: 20th November, 2015
Follow up:20th January, 2016
Visa Grant:26th February, 2016


All the best to everybody.


----------



## shah.ocean (Mar 15, 2013)

Vfzr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With god's grace we got our golden email today. This thread and people contributing to it have helped us a lot to wait out this period. Thanks a lot for your help.
> 
> ...



Man, I am happy to see you got the grant. This gives me hope  Thanks for sharing bro!!


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> To all lovely friends,
> 
> I , my wife and our Son have been granted PR today. IED - 14th Dec 2016. It is from GSM Adelaide and it is from CO who had sent me a mail on 7th Dec asking for Medicals.
> 
> ...


Congratulations sandipgp


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

vsml said:


> Hi All,
> I just got my grant. I wish you all get your grant very soon.
> 
> Visa: 189
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

Vfzr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With god's grace we got our golden email today. This thread and people contributing to it have helped us a lot to wait out this period. Thanks a lot for your help.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Vfzr


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

Vfzr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With god's grace we got our golden email today. This thread and people contributing to it have helped us a lot to wait out this period. Thanks a lot for your help.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! All the best for future endeavors

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Vfzr said:


> Hi All, With god's grace we got our golden email today. This thread and people contributing to it have helped us a lot to wait out this period. Thanks a lot for your help. Timelines below: Invitation : 7th september, 2015 Application submitted: 18th september, 2015 CO contact : 26th October, 2015 PCC submitted and second CO contact: 20th November, 2015 Follow up:20th January, 2016 Visa Grant:26th February, 2016 All the best to everybody.


Congrats! 

Please add your details to the table)


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Vfzr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With god's grace we got our golden email today. This thread and people contributing to it have helped us a lot to wait out this period. Thanks a lot for your help.
> 
> ...


Congratulations and best wishes for your future


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

tt2 said:


> Congratulations sandipgp


Thanks TT2


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

Vfzr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With god's grace we got our golden email today. This thread and people contributing to it have helped us a lot to wait out this period. Thanks a lot for your help.
> 
> ...


Finally its here for u buddy .... the wait is over ... Congratz and all the best for future ... 

by the way any verification of any sort????


----------



## amio_098 (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi,

I received grant today, thanks to almighty and to you all good people. Please see details as below:

ANZSCO code: 261313
Subclass: 190
25-Oct-15 EOI lodge
07-Dec-15 (Applied for NSW SS) 
18-Dec-15 (invited)
22-Dec-15 (Applied)
04-Jan-16 (Payment cleared, had an issue earlier)
13-Jan-16 (NSW Approval mail received)
21-Jan-16 (Visa lodged)
02-Feb-16 (Medicals done)
10-Feb-16 (PCC uploaded)
25-Feb-16 (Received a commencement email stating that my file is assigned a CO but no documents asked) 
26-Feb-16 (Direct Grant) 
IED 28-Jan-17


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Congratulations friends those who got their grant and best of luck those who are waiting as me.


----------



## Sree_Balla (Oct 13, 2015)

naveedahmed1983 said:


> Dear All
> 
> On this morning, on my Birthday, I have received the Grant for me and my family
> 
> The detailed timeline can be seen in my signature. I would like to thank eveyone of you who helped me.


Hearty congratulations !!! wonderful gift for this b'day


----------



## aprima (Nov 5, 2015)

I am so happy for you who recently got your visa granted. Still waiting for mine (and dependents). My timeline is in my signature. Hope it will be soon


----------



## aprima (Nov 5, 2015)

aeebee said:


> Hi namsfiz. No. I never got a chance to. Before knocking off from work, i decided to check one last time before oz office hours end, and i got the pleasant surprise of the grant. Truth be told, i would still have waited another 2 weeks before actually trying to call dibp.


Hello fellow SGrean! From another SGrean...  Congratulations!!


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

Congrats to all those who are granted and thanks for sharing your happy news.

Looking at all these grant messages, feels good. It gives and revives hope for all of us who are eagerly waiting, frustrated and lost hope, due to extend timelines.

Keep on sharing.


----------



## ramani127 (Aug 31, 2014)

arunkareer said:


> Congrats to all those who are granted and thanks for sharing your happy news.
> 
> Looking at all these grant messages, feels good. It gives and revives hope for all of us who are eagerly waiting, frustrated and lost hope, due to extend timelines.
> 
> Keep on sharing.


Hi,

I submitted EOI on 19th January 2016, got invited on 22nd February 2016 for 189 and applied on 27th feb. CO requested doc on 12th february and we have uploaded the required doc on 15th february. 263111 code.
Application shows Assessment in progress. Kindly let me know how much time it could take now.


----------



## Vfzr (Feb 2, 2016)

indergreat said:


> Vfzr said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Hi indergeat

No verification directly from us or from the refrerences we gave for job experience.


----------



## van00 (Dec 3, 2015)

questions
In case immigration Australia sends email for job verification, which email address they use? 
I want to let my boss to know this so he can recognize, I have given reference letter signed by him and he is at General manager post having 500+ employees under him and dealing with lots of email everyday. 

Does immigration Australia inform us before starting employment verification process?

I have been only asked for medical and nothing else. I haven't uploaded any forms like 80 or 1221

I have been in Singapore since last nine years being an Indian and have degree from national university of Singapore. Does this play role in not having much verification and reason behind not asking any form?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tn185008 (Sep 6, 2015)

Hello Friends,
I am new to this thread and below are my details... I am waiting for my grant letter...
Anyone suggest, whether I can contact to Case Officer about my visa status???

Visa: 189
Invitation: 03/12/2015
Visa lodged : 07/1/2016
CO Assigned: 20/1/2016 ( Adelaide )
Additional documents submitted (Medicals & PCC): 25/1/2016
Grant:??????


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

tn185008 said:


> Hello Friends,
> I am new to this thread and below are my details... I am waiting for my grant letter...
> Anyone suggest, whether I can contact to Case Officer about my visa status???
> 
> ...


The minimum duration to the visa decision is 90 days so you should wait until that is completed and then contact then call gsm adelaide reqesting for an update. Until then most probaby if you make a call you would be advised to wait.


----------



## tn185008 (Sep 6, 2015)

Thank you so much for your reply.. 90 days from visa lodge date (7/1/2016) or last update documents ( final documents provided ) 25/1/2016..


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

amio_098 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received grant today, thanks to almighty and to you all good people. Please see details as below:
> 
> ...


Congratz mate and best of luck for future ....


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

tn185008 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply.. 90 days from visa lodge date (7/1/2016) or last update documents ( final documents provided ) 25/1/2016..


90 days from the date the visa was lodged. Though ut might not reach that duration and on the other hand it is possible that it might exceed the duration


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

Lets update the Waiting List???


----------



## aprima (Nov 5, 2015)

Pls add me to the list. Thanks.


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

arunkareer said:


> Lets update the Waiting List???


add me also..


----------



## sankaur (Jul 8, 2014)

Any grant today?
Did any one call them to check status?


----------



## hemanthj642 (May 1, 2015)

Add me to the list. here are my details:

31 July 2015: ACS for 263111
22 Oct 2015: IELTS
08 Dec 2015: EOI submitted for 189 with 70 points
18 Dec 2015: Invitation
04 Feb 2016: submitted all the documents including PCC.. Visa Lodged
16 Feb 2016: CO from GSM Adelaide assigned and requested Medicals and form 80
24 Feb 2016: Completed Medicals and results were provided.
xx xxx 2016 - Awaiting Grant


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

No grants today?


----------



## NxtDesAus (Jun 12, 2013)

Again a disappointed day ends! Nothing from DIBP.


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

SAME HERE....128th day is over ......


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

manreetvirk said:


> add me also..


Please add me also...


----------



## nashnash10 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello Guys. although i am happy for all of the granted friends here, i feel very disappointed about my case and feel helpless too. i lodged in Adelaide 190 subclass on 9.9.2015, medical check 26.9.2015 and CO assigned on 19.10.2015. PCC submitted too in October 2015.
since that time I have no update. my agent keeps telling me that the status is normally under processing, no further documents are needed nor any clarification is requested. she says that all what i need is waiting. recently she said that some documents are randomly flagged as 3rd party security check. what is that? what do i expect? what is form 815? do i have to do it? what is verification call? why i haven't received it yet. it is reaching 6 months next week since lodging and i feel upset, suspicious and disappointed.


----------



## gmt300 (Nov 20, 2015)

nashnash10 said:


> Hello Guys. although i am happy for all of the granted friends here, i feel very disappointed about my case and feel helpless too. i lodged in Adelaide 190 subclass on 9.9.2015, medical check 26.9.2015 and CO assigned on 19.10.2015. PCC submitted too in October 2015.
> since that time I have no update. my agent keeps telling me that the status is normally under processing, no further documents are needed nor any clarification is requested. she says that all what i need is waiting. recently she said that some documents are randomly flagged as 3rd party security check. what is that? what do i expect? what is form 815? do i have to do it? what is verification call? why i haven't received it yet. it is reaching 6 months next week since lodging and i feel upset, suspicious and disappointed.


nothing to worry about. there are plenty of sept applicants pending. sept applicants are getting varifiction calls from high commission in delhi. so do not worry.


----------



## sankaur (Jul 8, 2014)

Whosoever called DIBP,can you please explain what all needs to be asked, so that can get precise information.


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

Dear Seniors and Friends...

Its 128 days completed today post lodgement of my case on 24 Oct 15....I need to call DIBP as nothing is moving forward in my case except for CO contact on 30 Nov and uploaded all reqd docs on 17 Dec 15. 

Could someone please share the Adelaide team CO phone number to contact and make an enquiry regarding the case...

Thanx in advance...


----------



## sankaur (Jul 8, 2014)

harryb729 said:


> Dear Seniors and Friends...
> 
> Its 128 days completed today post lodgement of my case on 24 Oct 15....I need to call DIBP as nothing is moving forward in my case except for CO contact on 30 Nov and uploaded all reqd docs on 17 Dec 15.
> 
> ...


Hi
i have also uploaded docs on 17th dec ,lodgement date 25th nov.

You may contact them at 0061731367000...timing is 9 am to 4 pm AEST.

keep ready ur passport number DOB and application reference number.


----------



## sankaur (Jul 8, 2014)

Any grants or other update?


----------



## shah.ocean (Mar 15, 2013)

sankaur said:


> Any grants or other update?


nothing today


----------



## sankaur (Jul 8, 2014)

Its disappointing.....Tried calling DIBP twice but all lines busy....now only can wait


----------



## sankaur (Jul 8, 2014)

I called and it was standard reply.


----------



## rohitjaggi (Oct 8, 2015)

i have called them atleast 4 times in 1.5 months ...........every time same old reply routine process and can take couple of weeks or couple of months.. Every case if different and do not compare your case with anyone else it won't help.


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

rohitjaggi said:


> i have called them atleast 4 times in 1.5 months ...........every time same old reply routine process and can take couple of weeks or couple of months.. Every case if different and do not compare your case with anyone else it won't help.


Same here....

Just called a couple of minutes back....same reply as said above....today is my 129th day post lodgement....


----------



## sridhar.chandran (Jan 8, 2015)

Why is it taking so long?

6/12/2014 - IELTS
12/03/2015 - MSA App. (Civil Engineer - 233211)
04/06/2015 - Positive Outcome
4/06/2015 - EOI Applied
06/07/2015 - Invited
21/08/2015 - Visa Applied
28/09/2015 - Docs
11/10/2015 - PCC
15/10/2015 - Health
27/10/2015 - IMMI Assessment Commence email (GSM Adelaide)
29/10/2015 - Additional Documents and Form 80, 1221
XX/XX/2015 - Grant
xx/xx/2015 - Fly


----------



## sridhar.chandran (Jan 8, 2015)

What is the best way to contact these people? They send only canned replies via email, is there a phone number they respond to?

6/12/2014 - IELTS
12/03/2015 - MSA App. (Civil Engineer - 233211)
04/06/2015 - Positive Outcome
4/06/2015 - EOI Applied
06/07/2015 - Invited
21/08/2015 - Visa Applied
28/09/2015 - Docs
11/10/2015 - PCC
15/10/2015 - Health
27/10/2015 - IMMI Assessment Commence email (GSM Adelaide)
29/10/2015 - Additional Documents and Form 80, 1221
XX/XX/2015 - Grant
xx/xx/2015 - Fly


----------



## DeepakDhankhar107 (Dec 18, 2015)

*Got Employment Verification mail*

Hi guys

Today my current employer received verification email from embassy. Visa office woke up exactly after 6 weeks from contact.

When should I expect visa grant? 


Timelines:
VISA 189 
EOI- 27/11/2015 Points 60
Invitation 08/01/2016
Visa Lodge 08/01/2016
PCC 13/01/2016
CO contact 19/01/2016 (Form-80 & Med)
Request completed- 27/01/2016
Employment verification 01/03/2016-Replied same day from Employer
GRANT: :juggle:


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

deepgill said:


> Congratulations friends those who got their grant and best of luck those who are waiting as me.



Hello deep

Can i ask ,what did they check in physical verification.How many members were they.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

REXYRR said:


> Hello deep
> 
> Can i ask ,what did they check in physical verification.How many members were they.


One auzi lady and an Indian guy came at my workplace. They confirmed at the reception about me, how long been here, name,in mean time that lady started talking to me about my auzi study, job joining year,date,menu of restaurant, introduction of staff,took some pics of restra and mine.Then they went to my boss' s office and asked about my roles and responsibilities, joining,way of payment,check attendance register,who signed and typed the experience letter.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi Harry, Rohitjaggi

This is my opinion
Its not a good practice to call and disturb CO 4 times with-in 45 days. You have right to call DIBP after 90 days from the date you lodge your visa and below that if you call, DIBP has got call tracking logs. 

Every automated mail from GSM saying "There's high volume of applications are being assessed" and you can expect a reply for your mail after 28 days. Moreover, even if you call 4-5 times,your case will not be progressed briskly just because of your call and you will get same reply "Your case is being reviewed by CO" and this adds to delay your case progressing only as they will speak to many cases like you in a day.

we all have rights to call DIBP if its a valid, genuine scenario but not just because you are waiting for 1 month time. If you see my timeline, I waited nearly 327 days from the days I logged my visa to my grant date. There are many ppl like me who waited for 3,6,9 months and lucky ppl got their grant in < 3months. So, I request you just be calm, sit back and relax, enjoy the time with your family to kill this waiting time


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ktoda said:


> Hi Harry, Rohitjaggi This is my opinion Its not a good practice to call and disturb CO 4 times with-in 45 days. You have right to call DIBP after 90 days from the date you lodge your visa and below that if you call, DIBP has got call tracking logs. Every automated mail from GSM saying "There's high volume of applications are being assessed" and you can expect a reply for your mail after 28 days. Moreover, even if you call 4-5 times,your case will not be progressed briskly just because of your call and you will get same reply "Your case is being reviewed by CO" and this adds to delay your case progressing only as they will speak to many cases like you in a day. we all have rights to call DIBP if its a valid, genuine scenario but not just because you are waiting for 1 month time. If you see my timeline, I waited nearly 327 days from the days I logged my visa to my grant date. There are many ppl like me who waited for 3,6,9 months and lucky ppl got their grant in < 3months. So, I request you just be calm, sit back and relax, enjoy the time with your family to kill this waiting time



+1 totally agree


----------



## go2aus (Jan 22, 2016)

*Needed advice*

Hi All,

I had been following this forum silently.

I had logded my visa (189) on 03 Feb & CO requested for additional documents (Form 80 & Spouse Assessment since claiming 5 spouse points) on 16 Feb.

Considering the cases discussed in this thread, I am not expecting a faster grant for my case in next few days. If it happens, I will certainly consider myself lucky.

My question is: While I have lodged visa 189, can I go ahead with WP457 visa processing since my company wants to process a WP457 visa? I was a bit confused, if I go ahead with WP457, will adversely affect my 189 Visa processing?

Thanks & Regards,
Go2Aus
Visa Lodged - 02 Feb 2016
CO request for additional documents - 16 Feb 2016 (Forms 80 & Spouse ACS)
Additional documents submited - 23 Feb 2016
Waiting for grant - XXXXXX:confused2:


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi All,
I know it's difficult to be patient but this is the key; please have a look at my signature & you will see I start my journey for grant before 2 years (April 2014) till I finally got my visa (29 Feb 2016).
Regarding waiting time after lodged or CO assign, it mainly depends on two factors from my point of view, onshore applicants & employment verification.
Onshore applicant get their grant more faster.
Employment verification depends on whether you applied for work points or not & also the company you working at or claiming points for (e.g. if you working in an international know company then for sure no verification will be done opposite if you working or claiming on a small or medium company.
All above just my opinion from 2 years in this form and my status.
Thanks again for all the feedback & comments I received & helped me a lot.
Wish for all the waiting to get they grants sooooooooooooooooooon


----------



## tn185008 (Sep 6, 2015)

Hello Friends,

I am looking for your suggestion.. my visa lodged date 07-Jan-2016 and additional docs( PCC & MED ) have submitted on 25-Jan-2016 upon CO request and still waiting for CO blessings to provide the grant latter as many friends are on the same page.. 

As per the visa time lines.. max i.e. 90 days. Can I expect same on or before 90 days ? Can I resign my current job as notice period is 3 months.. If I resign today my last day will be 1st June.. Please suggest.. 

thanks,
tn185008
visa : 189
visa lodge date - 07-jan-2016
CO assigned : 20-Jan-2016
Add docs provided : 25-Jan-2016
VISA : waiting waiting


----------



## NxtDesAus (Jun 12, 2013)

go2aus said:


> Hi All, I had been following this forum silently. I had logded my visa (189) on 03 Feb & CO requested for additional documents (Form 80 & Spouse Assessment since claiming 5 spouse points) on 16 Feb. Considering the cases discussed in this thread, I am not expecting a faster grant for my case in next few days. If it happens, I will certainly consider myself lucky. My question is: While I have lodged visa 189, can I go ahead with WP457 visa processing since my company wants to process a WP457 visa? I was a bit confused, if I go ahead with WP457, will adversely affect my 189 Visa processing? Thanks & Regards, Go2Aus Visa Lodged - 02 Feb 2016 CO request for additional documents - 16 Feb 2016 (Forms 80 & Spouse ACS) Additional documents submited - 23 Feb 2016 Waiting for grant - XXXXXX:confused2:


My employer also wants to apply 457 of mine, so I called up DIBP, and a very nice lady picked the call. She provided me each and every information related to apply multiple visa at the same time. She said whatever comes up in an end will gonna override the existing visa. If you gets PR first and later WP then your PR will be overridden by your WP and vice-a-Vera. If you really apply for WP along with PR then this step can be done to avoid any risk--->once you get your PR, you can email to department for the cancellation of your WP application. So be ensure and play safe while taking any action.


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

engfahmi said:


> Hi All,
> I know it's difficult to be patient but this is the key; please have a look at my signature & you will see I start my journey for grant before 2 years (April 2014) till I finally got my visa (29 Feb 2016).
> Regarding waiting time after lodged or CO assign, it mainly depends on two factors from my point of view, onshore applicants & employment verification.
> Onshore applicant get their grant more faster.
> ...


Hi engfahmi,
Congrats for your grants and thanks for sharing valuable info.
For my case, CO asked for form 80 and spouse's English which was submitted on 25th Feb. When should i expect 190 visa grant?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

tn185008 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am looking for your suggestion.. my visa lodged date 07-Jan-2016 and additional docs( PCC & MED ) have submitted on 25-Jan-2016 upon CO request and still waiting for CO blessings to provide the grant latter as many friends are on the same page..
> 
> ...


It is possible that you might get grant before 90 days on the other hand it can go beyond that. I personally would not advise to resign immediately rather wait for at least a month to see how things are moving.


----------



## tn185008 (Sep 6, 2015)

thanks for your valuable feedback...


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

engfahmi said:


> Hi All,
> I know it's difficult to be patient but this is the key; please have a look at my signature & you will see I start my journey for grant before 2 years (April 2014) till I finally got my visa (29 Feb 2016).
> Regarding waiting time after lodged or CO assign, it mainly depends on two factors from my point of view, onshore applicants & employment verification.
> Onshore applicant get their grant more faster.
> ...


Hi

I don't think Onshore applicants will get faster grant. Because I heard many cases waiting for longer time. Its based on date you lodged the visa and allocation of CO, which generally takes ~2 months
I agree with your 2nd point about employment verification where it will definitely takes time if you are claiming points for this.

last but not least, Congratulations on your grant.


----------



## Ishamehra (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi everyone! I have been a silent reader of this forum for a long time n just logged to this forum for this particular thread only. First of all I really want to thank from my heart to each and every person on this forum. Really their knowledge n efforts are of great help. My time line is as follows:
Visa 190 lodged (SA): 30th nov 2015
CO contacted: 14th dec2015 (asked for medicals of me n my son)
Medicals was already done 1 week back but was not uploaded by hospital though my husband's medicals were uploaded as he is the primary applicant.
Till then nothing.... 
It's already we crossed 3 months so we made a call today to know the status n that a very humble person told us that on your application it is showing "under calling". 
Now what does it exactly means? Any help will be appreciated. Thanks 

Sent from my GT-I8262 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Ishamehra said:


> Hi everyone! I have been a silent reader of this forum for a long time n just logged to this forum for this particular thread only. First of all I really want to thank from my heart to each and every person on this forum. Really their knowledge n efforts are of great help. My time line is as follows:
> Visa 190 lodged (SA): 30th nov 2015
> CO contacted: 14th dec2015 (asked for medicals of me n my son)
> Medicals was already done 1 week back but was not uploaded by hospital though my husband's medicals were uploaded as he is the primary applicant.
> ...


"Under Calling" now what would that mean? This is the first time I am coming across something like this which was advised by DIBP to the applicant. 

Isha did they mention on what that means? If yes please let us know as well


----------



## Ishamehra (Mar 1, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> "Under Calling" now what would that mean? This is the first time I am coming across something like this which was advised by DIBP to the applicant.
> 
> Isha did they mention on what that means? If yes please let us know as well


Dear Vikas,
When we asked him about that he said that that is our status on application and he was not the right person to comment on that as the processing officer is different. When we further enquire he said everything is fine n he cannot comment on how much more time will it take.

Sent from my GT-I8262 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Ishamehra said:


> Dear Vikas,
> When we asked him about that he said that that is our status on application and he was not the right person to comment on that as the processing officer is different. When we further enquire he said everything is fine n he cannot comment on how much more time will it take.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8262 using Tapatalk


Thank you Isha for the response. Best wishes to you hopefully the grant will come soon.


----------



## rohitjaggi (Oct 8, 2015)

So not going to wait anymore and flying for my much needed break..

Time to fly home (Mumbai)

I won't be active on forum for now.


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

This waiting time is killing.
No news what so ever.
Is that normal ?


----------



## Ishamehra (Mar 1, 2016)

Hello everyone! I am so happy to tell u all here that our visas have been granted.... 
Pls guys have patience you will definitely get your grants very very very soon... All the best... God bless u all....

Sent from my GT-I8262 using Tapatalk


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

Congratulations 

Could you pls write your timeline as some people viewing from mobile


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Ishamehra said:


> Hello everyone! I am so happy to tell u all here that our visas have been granted....
> Pls guys have patience you will definitely get your grants very very very soon... All the best... God bless u all....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8262 using Tapatalk


Great news Isha congratulations to you and your family. so now we know that the status "Under Calling" is close to the grant


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ishamehra said:


> Hello everyone! I am so happy to tell u all here that our visas have been granted.... Pls guys have patience you will definitely get your grants very very very soon... All the best... God bless u all.... Sent from my GT-I8262 using Tapatalk


Congrats!)


----------



## DeepakDhankhar107 (Dec 18, 2015)

Congratulation isha :cheer2:

What number you have called for status inquiry??







Ishamehra said:


> Hello everyone! I am so happy to tell u all here that our visas have been granted....
> Pls guys have patience you will definitely get your grants very very very soon... All the best... God bless u all....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8262 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishamehra (Mar 1, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Great news Isha congratulations to you and your family. so now we know that the status "Under Calling" is close to the grant


Thanks Vikas, yeah may be they have already made the decision n just need to inform us... don't know.. I wish you also get the grant very soon... All d best

Sent from my GT-I8262 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishamehra (Mar 1, 2016)

DeepakDhankhar107 said:


> Congratulation isha :cheer2:
> 
> What number you have called for status inquiry??


That no. I got from this thread only... same adelaide gsm no. Wait I will give u

Sent from my GT-I8262 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishamehra (Mar 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!)


Thanks dear n all the best to u too

Sent from my GT-I8262 using Tapatalk


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

Ishamehra said:


> Hello everyone! I am so happy to tell u all here that our visas have been granted....
> Pls guys have patience you will definitely get your grants very very very soon... All the best... God bless u all....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8262 using Tapatalk


Hi Isha..Congratulation alot 
Could you please share your timelines ?


----------



## Ishamehra (Mar 1, 2016)

NONPRI said:


> Hi Isha..Congratulation alot
> Could you please share your timelines ?


Hi NONPRI,

Thanks..
My timeline is as follows :
Visa190 applied: 30th Nov 2015
CO contacted: 14th dec2015
Documents uploaded: 18th dec 2015
Grant: 2nd March 2016
First entry date: 25th August 2016



Sent from my GT-I8262 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishamehra (Mar 1, 2016)

DeepakDhankhar107 said:


> Congratulation isha :cheer2:
> 
> What number you have called for status inquiry??


+61731367000 ....
Hope u also get grant soon

Sent from my GT-I8262 using Tapatalk


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

Ishamehra said:


> Hello everyone! I am so happy to tell u all here that our visas have been granted....
> Pls guys have patience you will definitely get your grants very very very soon... All the best... God bless u all....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8262 using Tapatalk


Hey congratz ... best of luck for future ...


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

Ish did you got any job verification


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

Ishamehra said:


> Dear Vikas,
> When we asked him about that he said that that is our status on application and he was not the right person to comment on that as the processing officer is different. When we further enquire he said everything is fine n he cannot comment on how much more time will it take.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8262 using Tapatalk


Congratulations.....hope we also get the same good news very soon....its 130 days completed today post lodgement of application....


----------



## sankaur (Jul 8, 2014)

Dear All,
Finally I have got Grant today.Thank you all for sharing the tough waiting time,congrats to all who got their respective grants.My timelines:
Lodgement date 25th Nov 2015
CO contact 14 Dec 2015
Docs Uploaded 17Dec 2015
Grant Date 2nd March 2016


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

Congratulations sankur 

Did you had any job verification?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

sankaur said:


> Dear All,
> Finally I have got Grant today.Thank you all for sharing the tough waiting time,congrats to all who got their respective grants.My timelines:
> Lodgement date 25th Nov 2015
> CO contact 14 Dec 2015
> ...


Great news. Congratulations.


----------



## sankaur (Jul 8, 2014)

yasmeenaaa said:


> Congratulations sankur
> 
> Did you had any job verification?


No dear


----------



## Ishamehra (Mar 1, 2016)

indergreat said:


> Hey congratz ... best of luck for future ...


Thanks dear n wish u d same 

Sent from my GT-I8262 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishamehra (Mar 1, 2016)

yasmeenaaa said:


> Ish did you got any job verification


No dear

Sent from my GT-I8262 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishamehra (Mar 1, 2016)

harryb729 said:


> Congratulations.....hope we also get the same good news very soon....its 130 days completed today post lodgement of application....


Thanks u will definitely get grant very soon... wish u luck... 

Sent from my GT-I8262 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishamehra (Mar 1, 2016)

sankaur said:


> Dear All,
> Finally I have got Grant today.Thank you all for sharing the tough waiting time,congrats to all who got their respective grants.My timelines:
> Lodgement date 25th Nov 2015
> CO contact 14 Dec 2015
> ...


Congratulations dear

Sent from my GT-I8262 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

Ishamehra said:


> Hello everyone! I am so happy to tell u all here that our visas have been granted....
> Pls guys have patience you will definitely get your grants very very very soon... All the best... God bless u all....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8262 using Tapatalk





sankaur said:


> Dear All,
> Finally I have got Grant today.Thank you all for sharing the tough waiting time,congrats to all who got their respective grants.My timelines:
> Lodgement date 25th Nov 2015
> CO contact 14 Dec 2015
> ...


Congratulations Isha and Sankaur! All the best!


----------



## saatish_raj (Jan 1, 2015)

Dear Friends,

With god's grace, Today I received the GRANTTTTT for me and my family. Finally after so long wait of 95 days since i logged the visa...
Thanks to everyone in this forum for your support. All the best to all who are waiting... 

Invited - 16 Nov 2015 || 190 Visa Applied - 28 Nov 2015 || Co Contacted - 20 Dec 2015 || Doc Submitted: 22 Dec 2015
Grant: 02 March 2016


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

saatish_raj said:


> Dear Friends, With god's grace, Today I received the GRANTTTTT for me and my family. Finally after so long wait of 95 days since i logged the visa... Thanks to everyone in this forum for your support. All the best to all who are waiting... Invited - 16 Nov 2015 || 190 Visa Applied - 28 Nov 2015 || Co Contacted - 20 Dec 2015 || Doc Submitted: 22 Dec 2015 Grant: 02 March 2016



Congrats!


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

saatish_raj said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> With god's grace, Today I received the GRANTTTTT for me and my family. Finally after so long wait of 95 days since i logged the visa...
> Thanks to everyone in this forum for your support. All the best to all who are waiting...
> ...





sankaur said:


> Dear All,
> Finally I have got Grant today.Thank you all for sharing the tough waiting time,congrats to all who got their respective grants.My timelines:
> Lodgement date 25th Nov 2015
> CO contact 14 Dec 2015
> ...


Many Many Congratz guys ..... gud to know Nov guys getting grants .... best of luck for future ...


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

saatish_raj said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> With god's grace, Today I received the GRANTTTTT for me and my family. Finally after so long wait of 95 days since i logged the visa...
> Thanks to everyone in this forum for your support. All the best to all who are waiting...
> ...


Congratulations and all the best for your next steps


----------



## nashnash10 (Jul 9, 2013)

after complete silence since October 2015, i provoked my agent to contact CO and check my status. she was always telling me that everything is processing normally and I have nothing to do but waiting. CO replied her in 48 hours asking for more needed documents for PCC which i started to do immediately. 
the question is what if she contacted CO long time back? how much time could have been reserved and visa issued??? I begin to feel regret to hire an agent giving her that much of money and left everything in her hands solely without direct supervision!
at least I have some actions now!

------------------
subclass 190 
Adelaide nominated
Invited 2.9.2015
Lodged 9.9.2015
Medical &PCC 26.9.2015
CO assigned 19.10.2015
more PCC documents needed 2.3.2016
Granted ?????????


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

saatish_raj said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> With god's grace, Today I received the GRANTTTTT for me and my family. Finally after so long wait of 95 days since i logged the visa...
> Thanks to everyone in this forum for your support. All the best to all who are waiting...
> ...


Congratulations Satish


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Application (190) lodged at 19/02. All documents uploaded, PCCs done, health check done today. Hope no bumps on the road.


----------



## aprima (Nov 5, 2015)

sankaur said:


> Dear All,
> Finally I have got Grant today.Thank you all for sharing the tough waiting time,congrats to all who got their respective grants.My timelines:
> Lodgement date 25th Nov 2015
> CO contact 14 Dec 2015
> ...


Congratulations!!

Your timeline is pretty close to mine. Hope to be receiving good news soon


----------



## aprima (Nov 5, 2015)

saatish_raj said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> With god's grace, Today I received the GRANTTTTT for me and my family. Finally after so long wait of 95 days since i logged the visa...
> Thanks to everyone in this forum for your support. All the best to all who are waiting...
> ...


Congrats Isha and saatish!!

Saatish - your timelines and mine are almost similar too. Hope to hear good news for me and family soon.


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S (Sep 5, 2014)

Guys,

I got my golden GRANT email today for me and my family. 

Thanks to all the guys who supported me in this forum. Hope all others who are waiting for this should get quickly!!

Timelines in my signature.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my golden GRANT email today for me and my family.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Congrats for your Grant. 

Did you claimed points for your work experience??!


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my golden GRANT email today for me and my family.
> 
> ...


Congratz buddy ....


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

Congratulations lakshmi 
When was the last time the co contacted u?and did they make job verifications?


----------



## wizard82 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi All,

Very happy to inform you all that I got my golden grant mail yesterday. Thanks everyone in this forum for supporting and helping me resolve my queries. Wishing all the best for those who are waiting for grant.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Congratulations .... guys who got their Golden Mail. All the very best for their future steps.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

wizard82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Very happy to inform you all that I got my golden grant mail yesterday. Thanks everyone in this forum for supporting and helping me resolve my queries. Wishing all the best for those who are waiting for grant.


Congratulations.


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

wizard82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Very happy to inform you all that I got my golden grant mail yesterday. Thanks everyone in this forum for supporting and helping me resolve my queries. Wishing all the best for those who are waiting for grant.


Congratz buddy ... best of luck for future ...


----------



## saatish_raj (Jan 1, 2015)

aprima said:


> Congrats Isha and saatish!!
> 
> Saatish - your timelines and mine are almost similar too. Hope to hear good news for me and family soon.



Thanks Aprima. Yes you will receive soon, I feel that they follow 90 days queue(from lodge date) pattern for 190 visa...


----------



## saatish_raj (Jan 1, 2015)

Congratulation Isha, Sankur, lakshmi & wizard82....:cheer2:


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

Finallllllllllly my long wait is finished , received today 3/3/2016 my amazing golden email 2:30pm Adelaide time We started this long trip since more than 1.5 year el hamdollah it is finally finished Thank you allllllllll for the support and help Thanks my dear friends , wish the rest of you all the luck and to get your grant very soon 

My visa lodegement 11/11/2015 
First Co contact. 16/12/2015 
Verification call 23/2/2016 
Grant 3/3/2016


----------



## saatish_raj (Jan 1, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> Finallllllllllly my long wait is finished , received today 3/3/2016 my amazing golden email 2:30pm Adelaide time We started this long trip since more than 1.5 year el hamdollah it is finally finished Thank you allllllllll for the support and help Thanks my dear friends , wish the rest of you all the luck and to get your grant very soon
> 
> My visa lodegement 11/11/2015
> First Co contact. 16/12/2015
> ...




Congrats Yasmeenaaa...


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

Congratulations to all who got their Golden Mail. All the very best for their future


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

yasmeenaaa said:


> Finallllllllllly my long wait is finished , received today 3/3/2016 my amazing golden email 2:30pm Adelaide time We started this long trip since more than 1.5 year el hamdollah it is finally finished Thank you allllllllll for the support and help Thanks my dear friends , wish the rest of you all the luck and to get your grant very soon
> 
> My visa lodegement 11/11/2015
> First Co contact. 16/12/2015
> ...


Hi Yasmeena,
Congratulations a lot :cheer2:
What is your subclass ? 189 or 190?


----------



## Ishamehra (Mar 1, 2016)

yasmeenaaa said:


> Finallllllllllly my long wait is finished , received today 3/3/2016 my amazing golden email 2:30pm Adelaide time We started this long trip since more than 1.5 year el hamdollah it is finally finished Thank you allllllllll for the support and help Thanks my dear friends , wish the rest of you all the luck and to get your grant very soon
> 
> My visa lodegement 11/11/2015
> First Co contact. 16/12/2015
> ...


Congratulations dear

Sent from my GT-I8262 using Tapatalk


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

Visa 189 
The grant from GSM Adelaide


----------



## aprima (Nov 5, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> Finallllllllllly my long wait is finished , received today 3/3/2016 my amazing golden email 2:30pm Adelaide time We started this long trip since more than 1.5 year el hamdollah it is finally finished Thank you allllllllll for the support and help Thanks my dear friends , wish the rest of you all the luck and to get your grant very soon
> 
> My visa lodegement 11/11/2015
> First Co contact. 16/12/2015
> ...


Congrats Yasmeena! Alhamdulillah!


----------



## nashnash10 (Jul 9, 2013)

yasmeenaaa said:


> Finallllllllllly my long wait is finished , received today 3/3/2016 my amazing golden email 2:30pm Adelaide time We started this long trip since more than 1.5 year el hamdollah it is finally finished Thank you allllllllll for the support and help Thanks my dear friends , wish the rest of you all the luck and to get your grant very soon
> 
> My visa lodegement 11/11/2015
> First Co contact. 16/12/2015
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanksssss my friend


----------



## samjhibaschhu1 (Feb 26, 2015)

*Employment verification*

Hello Guys,
After 128 days of visa lodge and 113 days of CO contact, I was called by Australian High Commission, New Delhi regarding my first employment. I think it went well but don't know the information officer is satisfied or not. Claimed 5 points for work experience.


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S (Sep 5, 2014)

bharathi039 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congrats for your Grant.
> 
> Did you claimed points for your work experience??!


Hi Bharathi,

Thanks for your wishes!

Yes, I claimed 15 points for my 8 years experience out of 12.5 years. ACS assessed and gave positive for 8 years relevant to my occupation code (261112 - Systems Analyst)

Got the grant very soon and also no employment verification otherwise it takes more time for those verification procedures.


----------



## NxtDesAus (Jun 12, 2013)

samjhibaschhu1 said:


> Hello Guys, After 128 days of visa lodge and 113 days of CO contact, I was called by Australian High Commission, New Delhi regarding my first employment. I think it went well but don't know the information officer is satisfied or not. Claimed 5 points for work experience.


 Did you provide sd or reference letter from company?


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S (Sep 5, 2014)

indergreat said:


> Congratz buddy ....



Thank you Indergreat! Wish you to get your grant soon


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S (Sep 5, 2014)

yasmeenaaa said:


> Congratulations lakshmi
> When was the last time the co contacted u?and did they make job verifications?


Hi Yasmeenaaa,

Thank you for the wishes!

Actually CO allocated on 11-Feb contacted me via email to submit Form 80 (me, my wife) and Medicals (me, wife, kid). I had completed everything in the next week and notified him via email and through Immiaccount too.

Later last week, I wrote an reminder email on 25-Feb just requesting for my Visa grants since all the documentation completed from my side.

Yesterday I got the grants. Not sure because of that email, or as soon the new month (march) started, quota for every month or so...whatever, thanks to DIBP  No Employment Verification.

Congratulations to you too for your GRANT and your long patience


----------



## samjhibaschhu1 (Feb 26, 2015)

NxtDesAus said:


> Did you provide sd or reference letter from company?


I provided Experience letter and tax clearance certificate. First they called my employer Head Office then Site office and finally me.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> yasmeenaaa said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations lakshmi
> ...



Thanks so much
Wish u all the luck


----------



## ani01 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi All,
I am very happy to share with you all that I have received the grant today at 11:00 AM

__________________
190
VISA Lodged - 13th Dec 2015
PCC Uploaded - 8th Jan 2016 (all docs except medicals)
CO Request for Medicals - 12th Jan 2016
Medicals Uploaded - 13th Jan 2016
Grant - 04/03/2016

Wish you all the best for your grants to come soon.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

ani01 said:


> Hi All,
> I am very happy to share with you all that I have received the grant today at 11:00 AM
> 
> __________________
> ...


Congratulations ani


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi All

Allah has rewarded me on Friday and I am very very happy to inform you all the i have received *



GRANT MAIL

Click to expand...

* today at 2:58 a.m. IST.

I lodged at 23rd September 2015, all 3 CO's contacted and no employer verification happened. I have claimed 70 points including my spouse (5 points).
Jobcode: 223311
IED: 22-01-2017

Thank you all once again for helping me.

_Canchi_


----------



## lonelyheartz (Sep 1, 2015)

canchi_mohd said:


> Hi All
> 
> Allah has rewarded me on Friday and I am very very happy to inform you all the i have received today at 2:58 a.m. IST.
> 
> ...


Congrats Mate....Celebrate Now


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi All

Allah has rewarded *Me, Souse and my Kid* on Friday and I am very very happy to inform you all the i have received *GRANT MAIL* today at 2:58 a.m. IST.

I lodged at 23rd September 2015, all 3 CO's contacted and no employer verification happened. I have claimed 70 points including my spouse (5 points).
Jobcode: 223311
IED: 22-01-2017

Thank you all once again for helping me.

_Canchi_


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

ani01 said:


> Hi All,
> I am very happy to share with you all that I have received the grant today at 11:00 AM
> 
> __________________
> ...



Congrats Ani ...... Have a great future ahead.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

canchi_mohd said:


> Hi All
> 
> Allah has rewarded *Me, Souse and my Kid* on Friday and I am very very happy to inform you all the i have received *GRANT MAIL* today at 2:58 a.m. IST.
> 
> ...


Congratulations canchi. Best wishes to you and your family


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

canchi_mohd said:


> Hi All
> 
> Allah has rewarded me on Friday and I am very very happy to inform you all the i have received today at 2:58 a.m. IST.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Canchi....Allah is great....


----------



## Abhimukta (Mar 2, 2016)

Many many congratulations Canchi..

How are you saying that all "3 COs contacted".Are these different stages to be contacted by 3 case officers..Is it a part of process?


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

canchi_mohd said:


> Hi All
> 
> Allah has rewarded me on Friday and I am very very happy to inform you all the i have received today at 2:58 a.m. IST.
> 
> ...





ani01 said:


> Hi All,
> I am very happy to share with you all that I have received the grant today at 11:00 AM
> 
> __________________
> ...


Many Many Congratulations guys and all the best for future .... enjoy your grants ....


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

*Hi*



Abhimukta said:


> Many many congratulations Canchi..
> 
> How are you saying that all "3 COs contacted".Are these different stages to be contacted by 3 case officers..Is it a part of process?


Hi Abhimukta,

Each time different CO contacted me for different documents that were already uploaded but still i provided the same.

thanks
_Canchi_


----------



## Ishamehra (Mar 1, 2016)

Congratulations to everyone who have got their grants... n wishing others speedy grantd who are waiting...

Sent from my GT-I8262 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

ani01 said:


> Hi All,
> I am very happy to share with you all that I have received the grant today at 11:00 AM
> 
> __________________
> ...





canchi_mohd said:


> Hi All
> 
> Allah has rewarded me on Friday and I am very very happy to inform you all the i have received today at 2:58 a.m. IST.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! All the best for your future endeavors!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

Dear Forum members,
Please clear my doubt regarding job verification:-
I have observed , Only for sub class 189 and 489 job verifications is conducting by DIBP.
May be I wrong but not able to find any one time lines of subclass 190 member who got the job verification...
please if any member of 190 subclass who got their grant can clear my concern.....

thanks


----------



## Abhimukta (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks Canchi.

I submitted visa fees on 5th Dec 2015, then my application got CO allocated on 15th Dec 2015; I provided all the requested document within 28 days of timeframe (on 5th Jan 2016).After that we have not heard anything except for a mail with subject IMMI Assessment commence on 23 Feb 2016 and I have noticed the change in the mail signature which is ,CO has now been changed but he did not ask for any additional information.

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

Abhimukta said:


> Many many congratulations Canchi..
> 
> How are you saying that all "3 COs contacted".Are these different stages to be contacted by 3 case officers..Is it a part of process?


Congratulations canchi


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

*Hi*



REXYRR said:


> Congratulations canchi


Thankyou REXYRR


----------



## kbharg (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi ani01,

How many points you have???


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

NONPRI said:


> Dear Forum members,
> Please clear my doubt regarding job verification:-
> I have observed , Only for sub class 189 and 489 job verifications is conducting by DIBP.
> May be I wrong but not able to find any one time lines of subclass 190 member who got the job verification...
> ...


I also think so as I or my employer have not received any verification call.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

Congratulations guyssss


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

Abhimukta said:


> Thanks Canchi.
> 
> I submitted visa fees on 5th Dec 2015, then my application got CO allocated on 15th Dec 2015; I provided all the requested document within 28 days of timeframe (on 5th Jan 2016).After that we have not heard anything except for a mail with subject IMMI Assessment commence on 23 Feb 2016 and I have noticed the change in the mail signature which is ,CO has now been changed but he did not ask for any additional information.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this?


what does your immi acc status say?


----------



## aprima (Nov 5, 2015)

Today I asked again my agent to check with the Skills Migration team. According to him the time I've have been waiting so far is not unusual and mainly due to large caseload and limited staff. So I guess I just have to be a little more patient.


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

*Status*

Hi
I have submitted the final medicals on 27th Jan and still the status is showing as "medical finalized" ? 

What does this mean ? And is this normal since it has not changed for a month 

Regards
C


----------



## Amlan (Dec 3, 2015)

christopherterrence said:


> Hi
> I have submitted the final medicals on 27th Jan and still the status is showing as "medical finalized" ?
> 
> What does this mean ? And is this normal since it has not changed for a month
> ...


Medical finalized means that there is no more medical checks required from you...now the wait till the grant.


----------



## raksand (Mar 1, 2013)

Dear Forum members, 

On 02 March 2016, I have got the golden mail of getting visa in Australia. My timeline shown in below:

IELTS 7.0 (Each band 6.5)
ANZSCO 233211
South Australia state sponsor visa 190
Total score 60 (including state sponsorship)
EA assessment application: May 19, 2015
Positive skill assessment: Aug 5, 2015
EOI Submission: Aug 12, 2015
Invitation got: Oct 6, 2015
Visa Lodge: Nov 19, 2015
CO contacted for Additional documents: Dec 11, 2015
Health, PCC and other documents submission: Dec 26, 2015
Visa Grant: March 2, 2016


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

Hello guys

I have lodged my visa on 3rd December .since then I have not got any co contact .What does this mean because i have completed my 3 months also ,no seen any communication also.This is positive or negative....................


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

raksand said:


> Dear Forum members,
> 
> On 02 March 2016, I have got the golden mail of getting visa in Australia. My timeline shown in below:
> 
> ...


Congratulation..Any job or work verification done..?


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

raksand said:


> Dear Forum members,
> 
> On 02 March 2016, I have got the golden mail of getting visa in Australia. My timeline shown in below:
> 
> ...


Congratulations raksand,
Good to hear that nov 2015 applicants getting grants 
All the very best for your future dude...


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

raksand said:


> Dear Forum members,
> 
> On 02 March 2016, I have got the golden mail of getting visa in Australia. My timeline shown in below:
> 
> ...


DO Ur have job verification happened ?


----------



## Abhimukta (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi Badboy0711,

The status says assessment in progress.


----------



## Fluffyy (Feb 19, 2016)

Any onshore applicants here?


----------



## Lunav (Feb 7, 2016)

Fluffyy said:


> Any onshore applicants here?


 Yes, myself


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

aprima said:


> Today I asked again my agent to check with the Skills Migration team. According to him the time I've have been waiting so far is not unusual and mainly due to large caseload and limited staff. So I guess I just have to be a little more patient.



Which agent r u using? Aims or ntrust?
Agents are always lazy, slow and frustrating.
Those are applying by own are getting faster grant due to quick response and proper documentation


----------



## Tapidum (Mar 4, 2016)

I initially did not add my non-migrating dependent child/wife , but now I just added them to my application as migrating members through "Change in Circumstances" link in immi-account, (as decision has not been made yet on my 189 subclass). I just want to ask following:

1: Including a dependent child/wife, in midst of application being lodged would delay the process or not ?
2: do we have to pay additional surcharge being adding dependents in midst of process, or the cost shall remain same as before.
3: How do I pay for recently added members as i cant see a link on my immi-account page.
4. if I added them as migrating members through "Change in Circumstances" link in immi-account, then Do i still have to fill form 1022, which is same thing?
5: When I would be required to pay after decision or before. I sent an email to CO but s/he is silent yet for 3 days.


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

tapidum said:


> i initially did not add my non-migrating dependent child/wife , but now i just added them to my application as migrating members through "change in circumstances" link in immi-account, (as decision has not been made yet on my 189 subclass). I just want to ask following:
> 
> 1: Including a dependent child/wife, in midst of application being lodged would delay the process or not ?
> 2: Do we have to pay additional surcharge being adding dependents in midst of process, or the cost shall remain same as before.
> ...




you have to pay fee for your additional members .


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

i am confused about the employment verification call. Will everybody get the call?.
or they just randomly choose some applicant and do the verification call.?. I only see only few people mention about the verification call in the forum.


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

badboy0711 said:


> i am confused about the employment verification call. Will everybody get the call?.
> or they just randomly choose some applicant and do the verification call.?. I only see only few people mention about the verification call in the forum.


You will get your job verification call too...
Wait for that dear, may took months or may be sooner.
Thanks...


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

Abhimukta said:


> Hi Badboy0711,
> 
> The status says assessment in progress.


Assessment in progress = Case Officer alloted


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

raksand said:


> Dear Forum members,
> 
> On 02 March 2016, I have got the golden mail of getting visa in Australia. My timeline shown in below:
> 
> ...


Many Congratulations buddy ... best of luck for future as well ....


----------



## puizhao (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi, I have been secretly following this forum, and the information here is very helpful. I have just got my visa 189 granted. Throughout the long wait, I have tried to estimate my grant by checking in with other people's timeline, and it does help me a bit. 

So i am doing the same and hopefully, it would help a bit. 

Skill Assessment submitted: 23 Jun 2015
+Ve skill assessment: 1 Oct 2015
EOI submitted ( 60 pts) : 1 Oct 2015
EOI invitation: 22 Nov 2015

Application submitted: 14 Dec 2015
CO assigned and contacted for NZ police check : 14 Jan 2016
Asked for extra time for police check .: 5 Feb 2016
Police check received and submitted: 29 Feb 2016
Grant: 3 March 2016


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

puizhao said:


> Hi, I have been secretly following this forum, and the information here is very helpful. I have just got my visa 189 granted. Throughout the long wait, I have tried to estimate my grant by checking in with other people's timeline, and it does help me a bit.
> 
> So i am doing the same and hopefully, it would help a bit.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate !!!


----------



## Tapidum (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi All few Questions if anyone can reply:

I initially added my wife & child as "non-migrating dependent" to my VISA 189 application, but now I just added them to my application as migrating members through "Change in Circumstances" link in immi-account, (as decision has not been made yet on my 189 subclass). I just want to ask following:

1: Including a dependent child/wife, in midst of application being lodged would delay the process or not. ? My police checks, medical for all family members Form 80,1221 etc are all done & submitted ?

2: do we have to pay additional surcharge being adding dependents in midst of process? Or the cost shall remain same as before i.e. AUD 1800 for above 18years dependent wife, and AUD 1800 for two below 18 years dependent children.

3: How do I pay for recently added dependents, as i cant see a link on my immi-account page, will CO provide a link. ?

4. if I added them as migrating members through "Change in Circumstances" link in immi-account, then Do i still have to fill form 1022, which is same thing?

5: When I would be required to pay after decision or before. I sent an email to CO but s/he is silent yet for 3 days.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

puizhao said:


> Hi, I have been secretly following this forum, and the information here is very helpful. I have just got my visa 189 granted. Throughout the long wait, I have tried to estimate my grant by checking in with other people's timeline, and it does help me a bit.
> 
> So i am doing the same and hopefully, it would help a bit.
> 
> ...


Congratulations...


----------



## aprima (Nov 5, 2015)

ashiqcep said:


> Which agent r u using? Aims or ntrust?
> Agents are always lazy, slow and frustrating.
> Those are applying by own are getting faster grant due to quick response and proper documentation


None of those. It's a local MARA agency/firm here. Anyways...let's wait and see what's the outcome of his checks...


----------



## NxtDesAus (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey guys, Please add the date of your employment verification as well in your signature, just to track if DIBP does employment verification of all applicants and if yes, then how much time it takes to grant!

Also those who have granted, please share their new signature.

Thank you!


----------



## raksand (Mar 1, 2013)

Dear Abhimukta,

I do not know.


----------



## raksand (Mar 1, 2013)

manreetvirk said:


> Congratulation..Any job or work verification done..?


I think no job verification has been done...Because I have not got any news from my office.

Raksand


----------



## Ishamehra (Mar 1, 2016)

No job verification for our case too...

Sent from my GT-I8262 using Tapatalk


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

till now no job verification for mine too...


----------



## pinkyong (Jan 4, 2016)

puizhao said:


> Hi, I have been secretly following this forum, and the information here is very helpful. I have just got my visa 189 granted. Throughout the long wait, I have tried to estimate my grant by checking in with other people's timeline, and it does help me a bit.
> 
> So i am doing the same and hopefully, it would help a bit.
> 
> ...



Hi
Congratulations on getting your grant. May I know how did you contacted the CO to ask for extra time for PCC? Did you just reply to the email from the CO? How long did the CO take to get back to you on the extra time granted? Sorry for the whole list of questions. The reason I am asking is because I am stuck at obtaining my PCC. It seems like it is taking forever to get the PCC. The website says it may take up to 2 months. My deadline to respond to the CO is coming up next week. On the 1st March, I have replied to the CO email to ask for extension. All I get was an automated reply from the Australian Government that they have received my email. I have waited for 3 working days but has yet to receive any response or further correspondence from the CO. I am getting worried. If the deadline is up, will they just disqualify me from my application? Hope your experience can help shade some light on my case.

Thanks.


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

pinkyong said:


> Hi
> Congratulations on getting your grant. May I know how did you contacted the CO to ask for extra time for PCC? Did you just reply to the email from the CO? How long did the CO take to get back to you on the extra time granted? Sorry for the whole list of questions. The reason I am asking is because I am stuck at obtaining my PCC. It seems like it is taking forever to get the PCC. The website says it may take up to 2 months. My deadline to respond to the CO is coming up next week. On the 1st March, I have replied to the CO email to ask for extension. All I get was an automated reply from the Australian Government that they have received my email. I have waited for 3 working days but has yet to receive any response or further correspondence from the CO. I am getting worried. If the deadline is up, will they just disqualify me from my application? Hope your experience can help shade some light on my case.
> 
> Thanks.


Don't worry...
As per my experience ,Your application will not be disqualify...
Mail to your CO with proper explanation of your situation...


----------



## swapnil1706 (Aug 18, 2015)

Dear All,

Pls add me to list last contacted CO on 03/Mar/16 with all additional documents uploaded and IMMI status changed to Assessment in Progress.

Good luck to all,

Rgds,
Swapnil


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi,

If CO asked first time after 3 months, only for one document ... what does it means they checked all my documents??

Can someone explain it please..

Thanks in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> Hi, If CO asked first time after 3 months, only for one document ... what does it means they checked all my documents?? Can someone explain it please.. Thanks in advance.


Hopefully, yes.


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

andreyx108b said:


> Hopefully, yes.


Hi Andrey thanks for the reply.. but I have one more confusion.. as per attached file "IMMI s56 Request for More Information.pdf", she didn't mentioned any timeframe like 28 days.. I find out only below "Timeframe for response" text in my attached PDF.

*Timeframe for response
******INSTRUCTIONS FOR PROCESSING OFFICER – You MUST select one of the Timeframe for Response options from the choice list within this letter. Failure to choose an option will result in a defective notification being sent out.*****

So is she come back quickly on my case? maybe in a week

thanks in advance..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> Hi Andrey thanks for the reply.. but I have one more confusion.. as per attached file "IMMI s56 Request for More Information.pdf", she didn't mentioned any timeframe like 28 days.. I find out only below "Timeframe for response" text in my attached PDF. Timeframe for response ****INSTRUCTIONS FOR PROCESSING OFFICER &#150; You MUST select one of the Timeframe for Response options from the choice list within this letter. Failure to choose an option will result in a defective notification being sent out.**** So is she come back quickly on my case? maybe in a week thanks in advance..


Its either a system glitch or an officer did not select a 28 days time frame. Other people have reported the same.


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

puizhao said:


> Hi, I have been secretly following this forum, and the information here is very helpful. I have just got my visa 189 granted. Throughout the long wait, I have tried to estimate my grant by checking in with other people's timeline, and it does help me a bit.
> 
> So i am doing the same and hopefully, it would help a bit.
> 
> ...


Many Many Congratulations buddy and all the best for future ...


----------



## buntypatel1988 (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi Guys,

My application to NSW for 190 in 231313 is approved on March 2nd and to the next step i have to lodge my visa in next 60 days.

Point Break up:
Age - 30 (28 Years)
B.E - 15 
PTE - 10 (Speaking 90, Writing 77, Reading 81, Listening 83)
Experience - 5 points
State Sponsorship - 5 Points

However following is my concerns and point breakup before lodging my visa application to DIBP. I have worked for four companies in my professional tenure and following is the documents available for the same.

1. Company A : (2 years - Not claiming the points as ACS have deducted this as a part of skilled employment) :- Offer letter, Joining Letter, promotion letter, Reliving letter, pay slips, bank statement and reference letter.

2. Company B : ( 23 Months - Claiming point for this) :- Offer letter, joining letter, promotion letter, salary slips, salary certificate (stating salary was paid in cash on company letter head), reference letter.

3. Company C : (21 Months - claiming point for this):- offer letter, joining letter, promotion letter, salary slip, bank statement, tax return, pf statement, reference letter

4. Company d: ( 8 months - Claiming point for this) :- Offer letter, contract, salary slips, bank statement, reference letter.

My concern is i was paid in cash for* company B and i dont have Bank statement or tax return for this company as my salary was non taxable and i was paid in cash.*

Request you all guys to suggest if this is fine or CO will ask Bank statement/tax return on later on stages.

Appreciate your revert as i am confused on the way of going forward.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats with your approval.

Do you have pays lips? And Can you provide confirmation from the company that you have been paid? Some people do that and it works - ok. 




buntypatel1988 said:


> Hi Guys, My application to NSW for 190 in 231313 is approved on March 2nd and to the next step i have to lodge my visa in next 60 days. Point Break up: Age - 30 (28 Years) B.E - 15 PTE - 10 (Speaking 90, Writing 77, Reading 81, Listening 83) Experience - 5 points State Sponsorship - 5 Points However following is my concerns and point breakup before lodging my visa application to DIBP. I have worked for four companies in my professional tenure and following is the documents available for the same. 1. Company A : (2 years - Not claiming the points as ACS have deducted this as a part of skilled employment) :- Offer letter, Joining Letter, promotion letter, Reliving letter, pay slips, bank statement and reference letter. 2. Company B : ( 23 Months - Claiming point for this) :- Offer letter, joining letter, promotion letter, salary slips, salary certificate (stating salary was paid in cash on company letter head), reference letter. 3. Company C : (21 Months - claiming point for this):- offer letter, joining letter, promotion letter, salary slip, bank statement, tax return, pf statement, reference letter 4. Company d: ( 8 months - Claiming point for this) :- Offer letter, contract, salary slips, bank statement, reference letter. My concern is i was paid in cash for company B and i dont have Bank statement or tax return for this company as my salary was non taxable and i was paid in cash. Request you all guys to suggest if this is fine or CO will ask Bank statement/tax return on later on stages. Appreciate your revert as i am confused on the way of going forward.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

buntypatel1988 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My application to NSW for 190 in 231313 is approved on March 2nd and to the next step i have to lodge my visa in next 60 days.
> 
> ...


you mentioned here that you have pay slips + Salary Certificate for company B that should be adequate. Bank statements are not mandatory.


----------



## buntypatel1988 (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks a lot for your reply vikas and andrey, it really helps me lot.

yes i do have salary slips and salary certificate on company letter head which states it was a permanent employment and was paid in cash.

I hope this will suffice.


----------



## ct994 (Feb 18, 2016)

buntypatel1988 said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply vikas and andrey, it really helps me lot.
> 
> yes i do have salary slips and salary certificate on company letter head which states it was a permanent employment and was paid in cash.
> 
> I hope this will suffice.


As long as you have the salary slips and company letter along with the fact that if the CO contacts the company and finds the employment verifiable - there's nothing stopping you


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

Lets update the Waiting List???


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

arunkareer said:


> Lets update the Waiting List???


Me Waiting......


----------



## scrollmeout (Aug 22, 2015)

any new grants? I called DIBP last week. The lady told me my CO checked my file on 3rd February (incidentally, that was the day my baby underwent medical exam as requested by the CO). Since then, nothing! She didnt give me an exact date, she only said it can take between 6 - 8 weeks. I'm surprised she didn't pass my case on to my CO since she can see the meds have been cleared since Feb 15. Is there anything i can do?


----------



## gecashish (Nov 5, 2015)

Any one gets the grant today from GSM Adelaide?


----------



## lonelyheartz (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Got The Golden Email Today...Extremely Happy..

I want to Thank All of You for Supporting and Encouraging me through all the Ups and Downs..

I am just Speechless with all the help and suggestions i Got from you Guys..

Really Appreciate. : hats Off

My Timeline:

Invitation: 22 Jan
Visa Lodged: 22 Jan
CO Contact and Ask for PCC: 3rd Feb
Info Provided: 9th Feb
Grant: 8 march

No Verification call as I know of...

Please let me know if i can be any help to you guys..I will try my best to support..

Pray for me..Cheers!


----------



## varun01 (Aug 24, 2015)

lonelyheartz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got The Golden Email Today...Extremely Happy..
> 
> ...


Congrats... All the best 😊😊😊😊


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

lonelyheartz said:


> Hi Guys, Got The Golden Email Today...Extremely Happy.. I want to Thank All of You for Supporting and Encouraging me through all the Ups and Downs.. I am just Speechless with all the help and suggestions i Got from you Guys.. Really Appreciate. : hats Off My Timeline: Invitation: 22 Jan Visa Lodged: 22 Jan CO Contact and Ask for PCC: 3rd Feb Info Provided: 9th Feb Grant: 8 march No Verification call as I know of... Please let me know if i can be any help to you guys..I will try my best to support.. Pray for me..Cheers!


Great news!) congrats!


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

lonelyheartz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got The Golden Email Today...Extremely Happy..
> 
> ...


Congrats!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## DeepakDhankhar107 (Dec 18, 2015)

*Congrats!!*

Congratulations!!



lonelyheartz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got The Golden Email Today...Extremely Happy..
> 
> ...


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Guys
I have submitted the final medicals on 27th Jan and still the status is showing as "medical finalized" ? 

What does this mean ? And is this normal since it has not changed for a month 

CT


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

lonelyheartz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got The Golden Email Today...Extremely Happy..
> 
> ...


Congratulations and best wishes for your future


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

christopherterrence said:


> Hi Guys I have submitted the final medicals on 27th Jan and still the status is showing as "medical finalized" ? What does this mean ? And is this normal since it has not changed for a month CT


It means medical finalized


----------



## powerful_j (Oct 24, 2015)

Hey guys,

After a long time of waiting, I got grant this morning.

Just share my timeline here:

Subclass: 190 Onshore
EOI Submit: 23/11/2015
Invite: 8/12/2015
Lodge: 8/12/2015
CO Contact: 13/01/2016
Material Upload: 13/01/2016
Grant: 08/03/2016
Employment points: 0
CO Group: Adelaide

Three months waiting totally.

I sent an email to my CO yesterday, and got grant today. 
I am not sure that if there's any connection between them.

Thank you for all the brothers and sisters here. 
All the best wishes to you guys.


----------



## lonelyheartz (Sep 1, 2015)

powerful_j said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> After a long time of waiting, I got grant this morning.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate,
Congrats for your Grant..I also got mine Today Morning..
Best of Luck for Future..Cheers!


----------



## rohitjaggi (Oct 8, 2015)

Now i feel boat was a better option than studying and making my way to permanent residency.


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

powerful_j said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> After a long time of waiting, I got grant this morning.
> 
> ...



Hello................
Congratulations
Can you tell ,What did u write in Email.


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

powerful_j said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> After a long time of waiting, I got grant this morning.
> 
> ...





lonelyheartz said:


> Hi Mate,
> Congrats for your Grant..I also got mine Today Morning..
> Best of Luck for Future..Cheers!


Congratulations Guys! Wish you all the best!


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

powerful_j said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> After a long time of waiting, I got grant this morning.
> 
> ...





lonelyheartz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got The Golden Email Today...Extremely Happy..
> 
> ...


Many Many Congratulations guys .... and all the best for future ...


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

powerful_j said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> After a long time of waiting, I got grant this morning.
> 
> ...


Congratulations and best wishes for your future


----------



## DeepakDhankhar107 (Dec 18, 2015)

*Cheers!!*

congratulations mate!! :typing:

Have you mailed to "[email protected]"?? or some other email address?





powerful_j said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> After a long time of waiting, I got grant this morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## powerful_j (Oct 24, 2015)

DeepakDhankhar107 said:


> congratulations mate!! :typing:
> 
> Have you mailed to "[email protected]"?? or some other email address?


Yes. I just reply CO's email. I don't think that I got grant due to this email.


----------



## powerful_j (Oct 24, 2015)

REXYRR said:


> Hello................
> Congratulations
> Can you tell ,What did u write in Email.


I just say I have been waiting for three months bla bla.


----------



## powerful_j (Oct 24, 2015)

lonelyheartz said:


> hi mate,
> congrats for your grant..i also got mine today morning..
> Best of luck for future..cheers!


同喜同喜


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

powerful_j said:


> 同喜同喜


Congrats! on your visa...


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

lonelyheartz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got The Golden Email Today...Extremely Happy..
> 
> ...


Hi bro,

Many many congratulations buddy. I need your help. I have a doubt same regarding this. For me, the case is as under:

1. When logging into the Immi Account, submitted on is showing as 22nd January and Last Updated is also showing as 22nd January. However, On 22nd January i had only lodged my VISA file and paid the fees

2. First set of document uploading i did on 28th January, then medicals was done on 5th March and some additional documents I had uploaded was on 23rd February.

3. Till date, I have not received a CO allocation e-mail or any further communication.

My question and worry is, the last updated is still showing as 22nd January. However, when going inside the visa application, under mine and my wife's respective heads, i can see that relevant documents were attached at respective dates written above.

Still the outside immigration column of last updated is still showing as 22nd January.

Can you all, please help me as what needs to be done, should i select the application on the front page and again click on submit application? or the date of last updated will change when a CO does the assessment.

I am really worried and i need your help, please please please. help me. I am afraid, my document would be showing as still in progress and not updated to CO that the visa application should be looked into as all the documents have been uploaded.

Alternatively, i would also like to have a DIBP to call from offshore, to enquire whether they have received my application or i need to do something about it. Please share me DIBP contact no. to call from offshore.

Appreciating your kind help at the earliest.


----------



## lonelyheartz (Sep 1, 2015)

gaudit24 said:


> Hi bro,
> 
> Many many congratulations buddy. I need your help. I have a doubt same regarding this. For me, the case is as under:
> 
> ...


Hi gaudit24,

Don't Worry..Your status is Fine..Untill CO is assigned the status is "Application Received" and the date is the day when you submitted and paid for the application. In your case, 22nd Jan..Mine was same too even if i uploaded my docs and done the medical. My status changed to Assessment in Progress and then Information Requested when CO was assigned and requested more info from me. The date was also changed too, then.

After i submitted the info CO requested, i clicked the button "Information Provided" and then the status changed to "Assessment in Progress" again.

So, the status and Date will not change until CO is assigned. Dont worry about that.

I never called DIBP but i have seen the number several times posted by other members..Please just have a look..

Thanks


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

Thank you so much brother, a lot of relief in my mind.


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

rohitjaggi said:


> Now i feel boat was a better option than studying and making my way to permanent residency.


Hello rohit
means u left study in the mid way


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

Medicals done today. Do I need to send mail to CO that medicals are completed?.
how will they come to know?.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

badboy0711 said:


> Medicals done today. Do I need to send mail to CO that medicals are completed?.
> how will they come to know?.


Not required.. Just click 'Information Provided' button if you have not done it yet.


----------



## srisuneel (Nov 20, 2015)

hi guys,
waiting for my 189 visa grant from CO Adelaide since 2nd Feb. Anyone has CO by the name Jeffrey assigned to them as he is my CO.


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

badboy0711 said:


> medicals done today. Do i need to send mail to co that medicals are completed?.
> How will they come to know?.


what did they check in medical.can u please tell me as i have to appear in medical because the medical which i have submitted will be lapsed in april.they can ask me to appear again.


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

Any new news of NSW 190


----------



## harishmekwana (Mar 8, 2016)

Any new news of NSW 190


----------



## Getmeausnow (Mar 3, 2016)

Guys so so so happy to write the golden words.

I have received my grant today.

Visa applied - 26 Nov 2015
Grant - 9th March

Thank you all for the support. The forum is very helpful and a means for encouragement.

Again a big thanks to the forum members .

Regards,


----------



## harishmekwana (Mar 8, 2016)

Getmeausnow said:


> Guys so so so happy to write the golden words.
> 
> I have received my grant today.
> 
> ...



congrats


----------



## gmt300 (Nov 20, 2015)

i got the golden email yesterday (visa 190). it took about 172 days from date of application and 134 days from CO contact., i am sept applicant. the support from this forum was excellent. they have started clearing backlogs it seems. 
All's well that ends well.


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

gmt300 said:


> i got the golden email yesterday (visa 190). it took about 172 days from date of application and 134 days from CO contact., i am sept applicant. the support from this forum was excellent. they have started clearing backlogs it seems.
> All's well that ends well.


congrats dear..Please share your visa lodged details. is their any job verification done..??


----------



## gmt300 (Nov 20, 2015)

manreetvirk said:


> congrats dear..Please share your visa lodged details. is their any job verification done..??


yes, job verification was done. after job verification it took 5 working days for grant. 

applied mid of sept for visa
co contact : 28th oct
call from high commission on 2nd march. 
grant : 9th march.


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

Getmeausnow said:


> Guys so so so happy to write the golden words.
> 
> I have received my grant today.
> 
> ...


Congrats!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

gmt300 said:


> i got the golden email yesterday (visa 190). it took about 172 days from date of application and 134 days from CO contact., i am sept applicant. the support from this forum was excellent. they have started clearing backlogs it seems.
> All's well that ends well.


Congrats!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

gmt300 said:


> i got the golden email yesterday (visa 190). it took about 172 days from date of application and 134 days from CO contact., i am sept applicant. the support from this forum was excellent. they have started clearing backlogs it seems.
> All's well that ends well.


Congratulations dear
Do you have any information about your job verification ?


----------



## gmt300 (Nov 20, 2015)

NONPRI said:


> Congratulations dear
> Do you have any information about your job verification ?


they asked following questions :

what is my job profile ?
what is my designation ?
name of my current employer ?
how long i am working with this company ?
what is the present location ?
present CTC ?

it last for 10 minutees


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

gmt300 said:


> i got the golden email yesterday (visa 190). it took about 172 days from date of application and 134 days from CO contact., i am sept applicant. the support from this forum was excellent. they have started clearing backlogs it seems.
> All's well that ends well.


Congratulations gmt300


----------



## seezaheer (Mar 8, 2016)

HI Sandeep,

Please add my name also for visa 189...
Date of Visa Application: 18 November 2015

112 days still waiting...?


----------



## harishmekwana (Mar 8, 2016)

HI Sandeep,

Please add my name also for visa 190...
Date of Visa Application: 6th September 2015

still waiting...?


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

gmt300 said:


> yes, job verification was done. after job verification it took 5 working days for grant.
> 
> applied mid of sept for visa
> co contact : 28th oct
> ...



Congratulations Dear.

To whom did High commission did make call, to you or your employer.


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

gmt300 said:


> i got the golden email yesterday (visa 190). it took about 172 days from date of application and 134 days from CO contact., i am sept applicant. the support from this forum was excellent. they have started clearing backlogs it seems.
> All's well that ends well.





Getmeausnow said:


> Guys so so so happy to write the golden words.
> I have received my grant today.
> Visa applied - 26 Nov 2015
> Grant - 9th March
> ...


Congratulations guys and all the best for future ....


----------



## gmt300 (Nov 20, 2015)

REXYRR said:


> Congratulations Dear.
> 
> To whom did High commission did make call, to you or your employer.


they call me.


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi vikaschandra,,,, 
Congratulations,,,,,
Could you tell me your application and for which state you applied,,, I have applied for NSW on September 8th 2015,,, stiil waiting,,,, I got a call from high commission on 12th January 2015 could you tel me the reason for delay,,, when I got cal from high commission I didn't reply in correct way because I was in work there was lot of disturbance,,, but explained only 3 minutes,,, please suggest me


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi Harishmekwana,,,,
Could you tell me that , for which state you applied,, even I am waiting since from last six months,,, I have applied on September 8th 2015 NSW,,,


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

gmt300 said:


> i got the golden email yesterday (visa 190). it took about 172 days from date of application and 134 days from CO contact., i am sept applicant. the support from this forum was excellent. they have started clearing backlogs it seems.
> All's well that ends well.


Congratulations once again gmt300. How many employers did you have? did they do verification for all the employers? 

Best wishes for your future


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Laxmikanth513 said:


> Hi vikaschandra,,,,
> Congratulations,,,,,
> Could you tell me your application and for which state you applied,,, I have applied for NSW on September 8th 2015,,, stiil waiting,,,, I got a call from high commission on 12th January 2015 could you tel me the reason for delay,,, when I got cal from high commission I didn't reply in correct way because I was in work there was lot of disturbance,,, but explained only 3 minutes,,, please suggest me


Laxmikanth it is not me who got the grant


----------



## harishmekwana (Mar 8, 2016)

Laxmikanth513 said:


> Hi Harishmekwana,,,,
> Could you tell me that , for which state you applied,, even I am waiting since from last six months,,, I have applied on September 8th 2015 NSW,,,


hello Laxmikanth513,
I have also applied for NSW and my application date is 6th September 2015. Also, I haven't received any call from High Commission .
Thanks


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi Harishmekwana

What is your occupation and present where are you staying?


----------



## harishmekwana (Mar 8, 2016)

Laxmikanth513 said:


> Hi Harishmekwana
> 
> What is your occupation and present where are you staying?


Hi Laxmikanth513,
Currently I am located in Bahrain and working as a Software Engineer for the last 9 years. 
I have applied for the Software Engineer 261313.

Thanks


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

Could you tell me the reason for delay,, and I have seen few applications are finalized within 3 months


----------



## harishmekwana (Mar 8, 2016)

Laxmikanth513 said:


> Could you tell me the reason for delay,, and I have seen few applications are finalized within 3 months


i don't know.


----------



## harishmekwana (Mar 8, 2016)

do u know, why the processing is getting delayed?


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

No,, you only say


----------



## 1moreEECandidate (Jul 31, 2015)

Hello All,

I'm joining this group today as got CO allocated from GSM Adelaide. CO asked for Form 80, Form 1221, PCC & CV for myself. For my wife Form 80 & Form 1221. Fingers crossed now for future developments.

Thanks.

My timeline :

ANZCO : 261111
EOI ITA : 17-Feb-16
Visa lodged : 18-Feb-16
Medicals done : 20-Feb-16
Medicals uploaded : 24-Feb-16
PCC : WIP


----------



## Surbhi (Aug 27, 2013)

Dear All,

Glad to inform that we got our grant letters yesterday 9-Mar-16, for me, husband and son. It was a long long wait of 4 and half months. Now is the time to see how much we can extract from this opportunity that god has given us.

I had got a call from Delhi number, Australian high commission inquiring about my work-ex. She asked me to send my latest 2 payslips to her from my official email. Did that and got my grant 2 days after.


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

gmt300 said:


> i got the golden email yesterday (visa 190). it took about 172 days from date of application and 134 days from CO contact., i am sept applicant. the support from this forum was excellent. they have started clearing backlogs it seems.
> All's well that ends well.


Congrats...I am also 24 Oct applicant.I would like to know that whether u have :

(a) applied through Agent.
(b) If Yes, whether it was paper visa or everything online lodgement.
(c) Whether ur agent contacted the co through his agnet mail id or everything was done on immiaccount, and did he allow u to access the immiaccount.
(d) was he cooperative in all the ways...

Thanks....


----------



## gmt300 (Nov 20, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations once again gmt300. How many employers did you have? did they do verification for all the employers?
> 
> Best wishes for your future


i had only one employer for last 15 years. that too a public limited company. i guess that is why verification might have been easy. but they have access to all information and hence establishing identity of employers is not difficult for them.


----------



## gmt300 (Nov 20, 2015)

harryb729 said:


> Congrats...I am also 24 Oct applicant.I would like to know that whether u have :
> 
> (a) applied through Agent.
> (b) If Yes, whether it was paper visa or everything online lodgement.
> ...


(a) yes applied thru agent.
(b) all was online lodgement. no exchange of papers.
(c) my email id and phone number was provided in immi account, so all CO contacted me directly. 
(d) agents are ofcourse cooperative since we pay them fees. But agent has really no role to play once lodgement is done. they cannot expedite the process. they will only help you to draft a reply and guide you on documentation if CO asks for additional docs. nothing more can be done by agent. 

Having said this and if you have already recd invitation letter and lodged the visa application there is 99 % chance you will get the visa.


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

surbhi said:


> dear all,
> 
> glad to inform that we got our grant letters yesterday 9-mar-16, for me, husband and son. It was a long long wait of 4 and half months. Now is the time to see how much we can extract from this opportunity that god has given us.
> 
> I had got a call from delhi number, australian high commission inquiring about my work-ex. She asked me to send my latest 2 payslips to her from my official email. Did that and got my grant 2 days after.


hello surbhi
congrats dear

can u tell.what did they ask in your verification .how many question they asked you.


----------



## sudas (Nov 20, 2015)

*Query*

I had submitted my application on 7th Jan. 19th Jan CO got allocated and asked for PCC and Medical. Provided the same in a week. 27 Feb another CO asked for form80 for me and my wife. Now my question is where we should upload these documents. In immigration portal, not finding place to upload the same. Please help..Shall I respond back with attaching those documents?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Surbhi said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Glad to inform that we got our grant letters yesterday 9-Mar-16, for me, husband and son. It was a long long wait of 4 and half months. Now is the time to see how much we can extract from this opportunity that god has given us.
> 
> I had got a call from Delhi number, Australian high commission inquiring about my work-ex. She asked me to send my latest 2 payslips to her from my official email. Did that and got my grant 2 days after.


Congratulations to you and your family Surbhi


----------



## spaniant (Nov 1, 2015)

sudas said:


> I had submitted my application on 7th Jan. 19th Jan CO got allocated and asked for PCC and Medical. Provided the same in a week. 27 Feb another CO asked for form80 for me and my wife. Now my question is where we should upload these documents. In immigration portal, not finding place to upload the same. Please help..Shall I respond back with attaching those documents?


Hey Sudas 

In immiaccount.. at bottom u will see upload additional documets. Click on it and from drop down list you can select form 80 and upload ur document.


----------



## spaniant (Nov 1, 2015)

gmt300 said:


> i had only one employer for last 15 years. that too a public limited company. i guess that is why verification might have been easy. but they have access to all information and hence establishing identity of employers is not difficult for them.


Congratulations GMT

For employees of public limited company it is generally easy as they have all records of tax return pay slips appointment letter promotion letter etc in petty pvt Co they don't have any system.


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

Surbhi said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Glad to inform that we got our grant letters yesterday 9-Mar-16, for me, husband and son. It was a long long wait of 4 and half months. Now is the time to see how much we can extract from this opportunity that god has given us.
> 
> I had got a call from Delhi number, Australian high commission inquiring about my work-ex. She asked me to send my latest 2 payslips to her from my official email. Did that and got my grant 2 days after.


Congratz dear ... finally the long awaited GRANT is here .... all the best for future as well ...


----------



## jp1984 (Mar 8, 2016)

Dear all,
I am electrical engineer , following are my timeline

EOI Lodged - 04/12/2015
EOI Invite - 18/12/2015
Visa Lodge - 22/01/2016
CO Contact - 02/02/2016
Medical - 10/02/2016
Grant ? waiting

If any of you are having timelines similar to me then please share .... Electrical engineers ...please share your timelines


----------



## gecashish (Nov 5, 2015)

With God's grace and Parent's blessings, we(Myself,wife and 2 kids) received the grant today.

I am so happy and feeling excited and relexed as well that this 18 month long journey reached it's destination today.After 2 unsuccessful attempt for IELTS(Writing 6.5 both times), PTE came as an angel for me.My Timelines are as below..

I really have no words to say thank you all and especially to expat forum.

It is loaded with lots of practical and detailed information and never felt that there is any need at all to hire migration agent.

At the same time, I wish good luck and best wishes to you all who are waiting for the grant. Celebration Time will come for everyone and it's just a matter of time.

Today is my turn to celebrate..

First thought for Migration - Aug 2014
All the necessary information collected and Ielts preparation by Nov 2014
First Ielts Attempt - DEC 2014(8.5/7.5/7/6.5RSLW)
Second Ielts Attempt - APR 2015(8/7/7/6.5RSLW)
Started preparation for PTE - Aug 2015
Appeared in PTE - OCT 2015(72/74/71/75RLSW) - Finally Cleared

ACS Applied - NOV 2015
ACS Report Positive - NOV 2015

EOI Applied for ICT BA with 65 points - NOV 2015
Invited on - JAN 2016

Visa Applied - JAN 2016
Granted - MAR 2016(GSM Adelaide)


----------



## tn185008 (Sep 6, 2015)

Hearty congratulations my dear friend.. yeah.. its only matter of time.. I have been waiting for my visa grant from 2 months....:juggle:

I wish you all the best for your career....:


----------



## eastguyonwest (Nov 14, 2015)

I am a Mechanical Engineer with 65 points who applied for 189 on November 27th. 
CO requested for Form 80 on December 7th. Same day uploaded. PCC and Medicals already uploaded before hand. 
Still waiting for visa. Its been 3.5 months.. Is this normal?


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

Dear Members,
Its been more then 4 months and still waiting for my grant :-(
I have applied thru an agent, I want to know that could I mail to DIBP using my mail Id to enquire the status of my application ? As at DIBP the registered communication email address is of my agent.
Also, if yes, please share the email address to which I have to enquire.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

NONPRI said:


> Dear Members, Its been more then 4 months and still waiting for my grant :-( I have applied thru an agent, I want to know that could I mail to DIBP using my mail Id to enquire the status of my application ? As at DIBP the registered communication email address is of my agent. Also, if yes, please share the email address to which I have to enquire.


You need to agree with your agent if it is ok to contact dibp directly.


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

eastguyonwest said:


> I am a Mechanical Engineer with 65 points who applied for 189 on November 27th.
> CO requested for Form 80 on December 7th. Same day uploaded. PCC and Medicals already uploaded before hand.
> Still waiting for visa. Its been 3.5 months.. Is this normal?


see my time line.


----------



## eastguyonwest (Nov 14, 2015)

What is this skill support contact ? Why did they contact you?


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello

I called dibp last week and the lady advised me the co will get back to you shortly
Keeping in mind the short duration I called dibp today morning again and came to know from the lady that it's under routine checks
So can anyone please let me know what does routine checks mean


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

gecashish said:


> With God's grace and Parent's blessings, we(Myself,wife and 2 kids) received the grant today.
> 
> I am so happy and feeling excited and relexed as well that this 18 month long journey reached it's destination today


Congratulations buddy and all the best for future ....


----------



## Surbhi (Aug 27, 2013)

REXYRR said:


> hello surbhi
> congrats dear
> 
> can u tell.what did they ask in your verification .how many question they asked you.


Thanks!!

They asked me to provide an overview of my work experience. The roles and responsibilities I had and few names of the clients I've worked with. She also asked if I had done any coding ever and asked the tools, platforms and the programming languages I know. I spoke about the certifications I have done, and she noted those down. Finally she asked me to send my last 2 payslips to her from my official ID.


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Dear All,
By the grace of almighty Allah, today we have granted 190 visa. It took almost 45 days to get the grant from the day of visa lodge.
I would like to thank all of my friend for continuous support.
Wish everybody good luck especially those are waiting for grant

Thanks
Ashiq


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

ashiqcep said:


> Dear All,
> By the grace of almighty Allah, today we have granted 190 visa. It took almost 45 days to get the grant from the day of visa lodge.
> I would like to thank all of my friend for continuous support.
> Wish everybody good luck especially those are waiting for grant
> ...


Congrats!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

surbhi said:


> thanks!!
> 
> They asked me to provide an overview of my work experience. The roles and responsibilities i had and few names of the clients i've worked with. She also asked if i had done any coding ever and asked the tools, platforms and the programming languages i know. I spoke about the certifications i have done, and she noted those down. Finally she asked me to send my last 2 payslips to her from my official id.


thanks so much


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

ashiqcep said:


> Dear All,
> By the grace of almighty Allah, today we have granted 190 visa. It took almost 45 days to get the grant from the day of visa lodge.
> I would like to thank all of my friend for continuous support.
> Wish everybody good luck especially those are waiting for grant
> ...


Congratulation


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Rabbahs said:


> see my time line.


,

Gents see my time line


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

mtabbaa83 said:


> Hi Rameo,
> 
> I think it has to do with your nationality, currently Syrians and Lebanese do go through under external security checks where all we can do is to be patient and wait,
> 
> Most of the cases are taking 7-8 months from lodgment date, yet again this is not a rule some are getting it faster/longer.


What about Bolivians....

I am currently being under assessment almost 6 months and I haven’t received any news recently.

What do you suggest me what do I have to do?

Regards


----------



## AU_dream (Aug 9, 2015)

icewarp said:


> What about Bolivians....
> 
> I am currently being under assessment almost 6 months and I haven’t received any news recently.
> 
> ...


6 months ! I hope they don't take that long for mine :fingerscrossed:
I would suggest sending them a follow up email asking them if they need anything from you. I don't know if it will help, but that is what I would do ...


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

ashiqcep said:


> Dear All,
> By the grace of almighty Allah, today we have granted 190 visa. It took almost 45 days to get the grant from the day of visa lodge.
> I would like to thank all of my friend for continuous support.
> Wish everybody good luck especially those are waiting for grant
> ...


Congratulations buddy ... and all the best for future ...


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

Any news about Brisbane GSM


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

rexyrr said:


> thanks so much


can i ask your qualification.have you done mca and what kind of certificate you have in programming language.


----------



## Datolite (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm waiting for my Visa application to be granted  189


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi - just came to know that I have received the grant. All the best to you guys 
Super duper feeling


----------



## harishmekwana (Mar 8, 2016)

It has been more than six months for me but still no response from GSM Adelaide. My timeline is

Software Engineer
261313
SN 190
Visa Lodged Date 06/09/2015
Medical Uploaded Date : 18/10/2015
Bahrain Police Clearance Certificate uploaded : 16/09/2015
First CO Contact: 17/11/2015 : Asked for Form 80,1221 for myself and the whole family
submitted same day
Second CO Contact: 07/01/2016: Asked for Pakistan Police Clearance Certificate, Payslips for the last 8 years , Employment Contracts and Group Insurance Cards Given a Deadline of 28 Days
Submitted all these docs by 20/01/2016 till then I am waiting. 
Grant::juggle:


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

harishmekwana said:


> It has been more than six months for me but still no response from GSM Adelaide. My timeline is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi harishmekwana,

Can you please help me out as how did you get bahrain pcc and how easy it is to get. If you can guide me step by step procedure, it would really be greatful. I have left Bahrain in 2010, so can you let me know if it possible to get the same from overseas. I am in real need for this guidance. Please help me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harishmekwana (Mar 8, 2016)

gaudit24 said:


> Hi harishmekwana,
> 
> Can you please help me out as how did you get bahrain pcc and how easy it is to get. If you can guide me step by step procedure, it would really be greatful. I have left Bahrain in 2010, so can you let me know if it possible to get the same from overseas. I am in real need for this guidance. Please help me.
> 
> ...


Hi Gaudit24, Go to Bahrain Embassy in the country of your current residence and I am sure that they would help you out.


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi Harishmekwana,,,
For which state you applied , and as per your knowledge why they are taking more time, reason for delay


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

harishmekwana said:


> It has been more than six months for me but still no response from GSM Adelaide. My timeline is
> 
> Software Engineer
> 261313
> ...


I am in same situation. Last my reply was on 13-Jan but till date no response. Did they verify ur employment ?


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

No they didn't , I asked to my manager he said that not received any email or cal,, but January 12th I got a cal from Australian high commission new Delhi, asked me about my work, unfortunately I didn't reply in good manner, because I thought that it was a wrong cal and someone making me fun,, anyhow I just explained about my work in 2to 3 minutes,,,


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

christopherterrence said:


> Hi - just came to know that I have received the grant. All the best to you guys
> Super duper feeling


Many congratulations buddy and all the best for future ...


----------



## harishmekwana (Mar 8, 2016)

samage said:


> I am in same situation. Last my reply was on 13-Jan but till date no response. Did they verify ur employment ?


no they have not carried out employment verification.:confused2:


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

Which is your country,, as I said in my previous message, I didn't reply in good way, so is it any bad impact ?


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

Health Clearance updated in IMMI account. The wait starts..


----------



## harishmekwana (Mar 8, 2016)

Laxmikanth513 said:


> Which is your country,, as I said in my previous message, I didn't reply in good way, so is it any bad impact ?


I am working in Bahrain.:juggle:


----------



## Datolite (Mar 11, 2016)

harishmekwana said:


> no they have not carried out employment verification.:confused2:


How do you know if they've verified your employment?


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

Just received* my GRANT from GSM.Adelaide* today morning. I had 1st CO Contact on 08/02/2016 and Grant on 15/03/2016 (by different CO). Exactly 48 days after 1st Contact.


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi Bharati039

Congratulations,,, for which state you have applied and when?


----------



## Ausboy2015 (Dec 2, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> Just received* my GRANT from GSM.Adelaide* today morning. I had 1st CO Contact on 08/02/2016 and Grant on 15/03/2016 (by different CO). Exactly 48 days after 1st Contact.


Congrats!
Which visa did you apply ?189 or 190?


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

Laxmikanth513 said:


> Hi Bharati039
> 
> Congratulations,,, for which state you have applied and when?


Thank you. I didn't go for state nomination. I applied under Independent subclass 189.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> Just received my GRANT from GSM.Adelaide today morning. I had 1st CO Contact on 08/02/2016 and Grant on 15/03/2016 (by different CO). Exactly 48 days after 1st Contact.


Congrats!)


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> Just received* my GRANT from GSM.Adelaide* today morning. I had 1st CO Contact on 08/02/2016 and Grant on 15/03/2016 (by different CO). Exactly 48 days after 1st Contact.


Awesome congratulations bharathi.


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> Just received* my GRANT from GSM.Adelaide* today morning. I had 1st CO Contact on 08/02/2016 and Grant on 15/03/2016 (by different CO). Exactly 48 days after 1st Contact.


Congrats!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## swapnil1706 (Aug 18, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> Just received* my GRANT from GSM.Adelaide* today morning. I had 1st CO Contact on 08/02/2016 and Grant on 15/03/2016 (by different CO). Exactly 48 days after 1st Contact.


congrats on ur success!!!!


----------



## Kamlesh1977 (Feb 6, 2015)

*Verification Call*

Congratulation. What is verification call. Is it for employment verification............??
Please reply I also waiting for Grant since June 2015.

Thanks Kamlesh 


sanmatta said:


> Hi all,
> 
> By God's Grace, I received my grant [email protected] 6.30 IST. Many thanks to the forum members who guided me.
> 
> ...


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Kamlesh1977 said:


> Congratulation. What is verification call. Is it for employment verification............??
> Please reply I also waiting for Grant since June 2015.
> 
> Thanks Kamlesh


Verification call means you or your Boss, Manager will get the call from embassy to verifying your roles and responsibilities at your workplace( current or previous) if you claimed the employment points.


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

Some guys posted vac2 paid...what it is..


190..visa lodged 27 Oct..co contact 24 nov..request completed 30 Nov..waiting waiting n waiting


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

manreetvirk said:


> Some guys posted vac2 paid...what it is.. 190..visa lodged 27 Oct..co contact 24 nov..request completed 30 Nov..waiting waiting n waiting


Its 2nd part of application fee, when a partner can not provide evidence of functional english!)


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

Thank u sooo much 


190..visa lodged 27 Oct..co contact 24 nov..request completed 30 Nov..waiting waiting n waiting


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

manreetvirk said:


> Thank u sooo much 190..visa lodged 27 Oct..co contact 24 nov..request completed 30 Nov..waiting waiting n waiting


Sooo long!( good luck mate!


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> congrats!)


congrats


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> Just received* my GRANT from GSM.Adelaide* today morning. I had 1st CO Contact on 08/02/2016 and Grant on 15/03/2016 (by different CO). Exactly 48 days after 1st Contact.


Hey congratz and all the best for future ...


----------



## harishmekwana (Mar 8, 2016)

bharathi039 said:


> Just received* my GRANT from GSM.Adelaide* today morning. I had 1st CO Contact on 08/02/2016 and Grant on 15/03/2016 (by different CO). Exactly 48 days after 1st Contact.


Hey Congrats

_________________________________________________________________
*Software Engineer
261313
SN 190*
*Visa Lodged Date* 06/09/2015
*Medical Uploaded Date* : 18/10/2015
*Bahrain Police Clearance Certificate uploaded* : 16/09/2015
*First CO Contac*t: 17/11/2015 : Asked for Form 80,1221 for myself and the whole family
submitted same day
*Second CO Contac*t: 07/01/2016: Asked for Pakistan Police Clearance Certificate, *Payslips for the last 8 years , Employment Contracts and Group Insurance Cards Given a Deadline of 28 Days*
*Submitted all these docs by 20/01/2016 till then I am waiting. *
Grant: :juggle::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

Invitation : 8th jan 2016
Visa lodged : 31 jan 2016
CO contact (GSM brisbane) : 15 feb 2016 (requested additional documents)
Documents submitted : 11 march 2016


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

Visa lodged : Sept/2015
CO contact (GSM Adelaide) : Oct/2015 - Jan/2016 (requested additional documents)
Documents submitted :Oct/2015 - Jan/2016
Visa 190 standard services 3 months for the grant ////

Grant???>??>???>??> till now 6 months and nothing..


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

Offshore ?


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

offshore yeah!


----------



## pinkyong (Jan 4, 2016)

*Grant Received!*

Hi All!

We have finally got our grant today!!! Hooray!!!

I'm so glad that everything was so smooth. Here is the timeline of my application. 

EOI - 5th Dec 2015
CO 1st Contact - 11th Feb 2016
Submitted PCC and Healthcheck - 9th Mac 2016
Grant - 16th Mac 2016

I wish the rest of you who are still waiting the best of luck!


----------



## marli15 (Dec 4, 2015)

pinkyong said:


> Hi All!
> 
> We have finally got our grant today!!! Hooray!!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations!  May I know when did you lodge your visa application?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

*Happy to Share the News that Today I including my Wife and Son have received our Grant. Would like to thank all the colleagues here who have supported me morally through out the journey. 

Especial Thanks to KeeDa, Andrey for all the support in answering my queries. Not to forget @Ashi who was the first to filter out all the applicants during ITA phase and preparing the EOI waiting List which gave me clear picture

Wish all the applicants who are waiting for their EOI and Grant best wishes. 

Visa Grant Date: 06 March 2016
IED: 14 Jan 2017
*


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

pinkyong said:


> Hi All!
> 
> We have finally got our grant today!!! Hooray!!!
> 
> ...





vikaschandra said:


> *Happy to Share the News that Today I including my Wife and Son have received our Grant. Would like to thank all the colleagues here who have supported me morally through out the journey. *


*

Many congratulations guys and all the best for future as well .... *


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi vikaschandra,,, Congratulations,,, when you have applied and which state


----------



## pinkyong (Jan 4, 2016)

marli15 said:


> Congratulations!  May I know when did you lodge your visa application?


I lodge my application on the 29th Jan 2016


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> *Happy to Share the News that Today I including my Wife and Son have received our Grant. Would like to thank all the colleagues here who have supported me morally through out the journey.
> 
> Especial Thanks to KeeDa, Andrey for all the support in answering my queries. Not to forget @Ashi who was the first to filter out all the applicants during ITA phase and preparing the EOI waiting List which gave me clear picture
> 
> ...


Congratulations... Vikas and best of luck for your bright future.


----------



## tn185008 (Sep 6, 2015)

congratulations dear  what is your VISA type ( is it 189 or 190)? which CASE office? is it from Adelaide? and when did you submit your VISA application


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

pinkyong said:


> Hi All!
> 
> We have finally got our grant today!!! Hooray!!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations.. Pinkyong.


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

pinkyong said:


> Hi All!
> 
> We have finally got our grant today!!! Hooray!!!
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Happy to Share the News that Today I including my Wife and Son have received our Grant. Would like to thank all the colleagues here who have supported me morally through out the journey.
> 
> Especial Thanks to KeeDa, Andrey for all the support in answering my queries. Not to forget @Ashi who was the first to filter out all the applicants during ITA phase and preparing the EOI waiting List which gave me clear picture
> 
> ...


Hearty congratulations Vikas!


----------



## harishmekwana (Mar 8, 2016)

pinkyong said:


> Hi All!
> 
> We have finally got our grant today!!! Hooray!!!
> 
> ...


congrats pinkyong.

__________________________________________________
Software Engineer
261313
SN 190
Visa Lodged Date 06/09/2015
Medical Uploaded Date : 18/10/2015
Bahrain Police Clearance Certificate uploaded : 16/09/2015
First CO Contact: 17/11/2015 : Asked for Form 80,1221 for myself and the whole family
submitted same day
Second CO Contact: 07/01/2016: Asked for Pakistan Police Clearance Certificate, Payslips for the last 8 years , Employment Contracts and Group Insurance Cards Given a Deadline of 28 Days
Submitted all these docs by 20/01/2016 till then I am waiting. 
Grant::noidea:


----------



## harishmekwana (Mar 8, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> *Happy to Share the News that Today I including my Wife and Son have received our Grant. Would like to thank all the colleagues here who have supported me morally through out the journey.
> 
> Especial Thanks to KeeDa, Andrey for all the support in answering my queries. Not to forget @Ashi who was the first to filter out all the applicants during ITA phase and preparing the EOI waiting List which gave me clear picture
> 
> ...


congrats vikaschandra

__________________________________________________
Software Engineer
261313
SN 190
Visa Lodged Date 06/09/2015
Medical Uploaded Date : 18/10/2015
Bahrain Police Clearance Certificate uploaded : 16/09/2015
First CO Contact: 17/11/2015 : Asked for Form 80,1221 for myself and the whole family
submitted same day
Second CO Contact: 07/01/2016: Asked for Pakistan Police Clearance Certificate, Payslips for the last 8 years , Employment Contracts and Group Insurance Cards Given a Deadline of 28 Days
Submitted all these docs by 20/01/2016 till then I am waiting. 
Grant::noidea:


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

congrats pinkyong and all the best



pinkyong said:


> Hi All!
> 
> We have finally got our grant today!!! Hooray!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pinkyong said:


> Hi All! We have finally got our grant today!!! Hooray!!! I'm so glad that everything was so smooth. Here is the timeline of my application. EOI - 5th Dec 2015 CO 1st Contact - 11th Feb 2016 Submitted PCC and Healthcheck - 9th Mac 2016 Grant - 16th Mac 2016 I wish the rest of you who are still waiting the best of luck!


Congrats!!


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

Did u have dependents ? Congrates BTW


----------



## Datolite (Mar 11, 2016)

pinkyong said:


> Hi All!
> 
> We have finally got our grant today!!! Hooray!!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!

I'm very concerned about mine now 

I had CO first contact earlier than that and actually submitted extra documents on 9th Feb but I'm still waiting for any information!


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello
I got a reply from new case officer which was initially sent on 21 jan from the case officer saying the assessment is in process and no information required further 
Any idea when this would be finalized


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi ganesh,, for which state you applied and when you have applied


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Laxmikanth513 said:


> Hi ganesh,, for which state you applied and when you have applied


Nsw approval receive on 25 oct and applied for subclass 190 in nov


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

hey ganesh,,,
Tell me your occupation and where you stays


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

This really hurts when not responding the emails or updating status since more than 2 months and then come with new requirements. Extremely frustrating and painfull...

I like to salute someone who can explain the way CO working and marking priorities ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

samage said:


> This really hurts when not responding the emails or updating status since more than 2 months and then come with new requirements. Extremely frustrating and painfull... I like to salute someone who can explain the way CO working and marking priorities ?


Each CO is different, everyone have their own list of cases assigned, some work faster some slower. I think they do their best.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

indergreat said:


> Many congratulations guys and all the best for future as well ....


Thank you inder looking forward to hearing good news from you soon.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> *Happy to Share the News that Today I including my Wife and Son have received our Grant. Would like to thank all the colleagues here who have supported me morally through out the journey.
> 
> Especial Thanks to KeeDa, Andrey for all the support in answering my queries. Not to forget @Ashi who was the first to filter out all the applicants during ITA phase and preparing the EOI waiting List which gave me clear picture
> 
> ...



Many many congrats Vikas. Have a great future down under lane:


----------



## Datolite (Mar 11, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Each CO is different, everyone have their own list of cases assigned, some work faster some slower. I think they do their best.


Is it frowned upon to contact them after the 28 days (37) of uploading documents to request an update?


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

andreyx108b said:


> Each CO is different, everyone have their own list of cases assigned, some work faster some slower. I think they do their best.


Hi Andrey, after 3 months first time my CO was came 02 March 2016 and asked only 1 evidence uae visa copy, I provided her on the same day... Now the two weeks passed already, Is she will comeback in 3rd week or 4th week? to see my case again.

Whats your expert advise on this situation...
Thanks in Advance


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> Hi Andrey, after 3 months first time my CO was came 02 March 2016 and asked only 1 evidence uae visa copy, I provided her on the same day... Now the two weeks passed already, Is she will comeback in 3rd week or 4th week? to see my case again. Whats your expert advise on this situation... Thanks in Advance


Usually within 4-12 weeks after co contact. However, sometimes quicker.


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S (Sep 5, 2014)

vikaschandra said:


> *Happy to Share the News that Today I including my Wife and Son have received our Grant. Would like to thank all the colleagues here who have supported me morally through out the journey.
> 
> Especial Thanks to KeeDa, Andrey for all the support in answering my queries. Not to forget @Ashi who was the first to filter out all the applicants during ITA phase and preparing the EOI waiting List which gave me clear picture
> 
> ...


Congratulations Vikaschandra! Best of Luck and Good Wishes!!

We will meet in Australia sometime for get together.


----------



## malbuquerque306 (Jun 22, 2015)

The 2nd VAC payment (for the wife's absence of functional english) was made 4 days ago. Hopefully, DIBP (GSM Adelaide) will identify the payment and grant me a visa soon. 
Weird is that the last email from CO (with the invoice's payment) is not being shown up in my Correspondence List (Immi Account).


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

Its 144th day completed today post visa lodgement....and the frustration is growing day by day....now i have started doubting of my own decision of applying for australian visa....Is this the way the government agencies in australia work ....then what is the difference of functioning between them and us....I have started doubting on their style of working...just totally opposite to my thinking with what i had applied and the mental agony i am going through now....no where it is felt that they are following the 3 months timeline mentioned on their website...and the procedure they are following in case to case.....

SOMEONE PLEASE HELP AND GUIDE...

I had applied through MARN agent and my agent is following the REPLY THROUGH EMAIL procedure and is not following IMMIACCOUNT DOCUMENT ATTACHMENT /LODGEMENT PROCEDURE......My visa was applied on 24 Oct 15 and the CO Contact was on 27 Nov 15 for some documents....I provided all and the agent sent the details through email to my case officer....

After waiting for 4 solid months......A few days back i was guided by a friend of mine that i can create my own immiaccount and extract the application through the TRN number provided. I did the same and found that my immiaccount shows the 2 mails... 1 the application lodgement receipt and 2nd the CO contact letter asking for additional docs on 27 Nov 15. The Immiaccount shows INFORMATION REQUESTED till todate....and also i saw the list of documents required by the department under each of mine, my wife and my kids name...My friend said that it means the DIBP hasn't received the required dcuments till date and they are awaiting all the required docs to be attached and uploaded by my agent and then only they will take further action....so he also guided that i can myself upload each of the required documents under each section...i tried the same for few docs except for form 80 and form 1221 as i dont know what information has been uploaded by my agent and dont want to take risk of supplying two mismatched information through email and immiaccount.... any way... i did it for some docs but since i haven't updated form 80 or form 1221 ...i could not press the INFORMATION PROVIDED button......I confirmed from my agents and they showed me the replied mail to my case officer with attachment of all the required documents as asked by them....for me it mean sthat they have replied back to the mail received from the concerned case officer.

my QUERY IS

1. WILL PRESSING the INFORMATION PROVIDED button help me or destroy my case (as the website says it will notify the department) .

2. Should I blindly have faith on my agent as they say it is their normal procedure for them to reply and work through EMAIL SYSTEM AND it is yielding the result everyday/month. They have very high rate of success as it is evident from their office premises.

3. The agent says its all dependent on Case officer as and when they wish to grant and it is taking lot of time for majority of cases to get cleared for 190 class...( I have reason to believe as i could see it on myimmitracker website many july-oct aspirants are remaining) but there are applicants who got grant in as less than 15 days even....and majority from INDIA have got grant in 95-130 days range...

4. The agent also told me in one case the person got the grant whereas his immiaccount was still showing INFORMATION REQUESTED even on the day of grant...so how do we know what is correct IMMIACCOUNT or the OLD SYSTEM OF REPLYING THROUGH MAIL...

Someone please guide me...Thank You...


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> Congratulations Vikaschandra! Best of Luck and Good Wishes!!
> 
> We will meet in Australia sometime for get together.


Thanks Lakshmi. Sure will meet up and party for the grant and remember our journey to the PR


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

malbuquerque306 said:


> The 2nd VAC payment (for the wife's absence of functional english) was made 4 days ago. Hopefully, DIBP (GSM Adelaide) will identify the payment and grant me a visa soon.
> Weird is that the last email from CO (with the invoice's payment) is not being shown up in my Correspondence List (Immi Account).


Have you kept the copy of the invoice? And do you have the receipt of the VAC2 payment. If all the documents are proper and only VAC2 payment was remaining then the grant should be near.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

harryb729 said:


> Its 144th day completed today post visa lodgement....and the frustration is growing day by day....now i have started doubting of my own decision of applying for australian visa....Is this the way the government agencies in australia work ....then what is the difference of functioning between them and us....I have started doubting on their style of working...just totally opposite to my thinking with what i had applied and the mental agony i am going through now....no where it is felt that they are following the 3 months timeline mentioned on their website...and the procedure they are following in case to case.....
> 
> SOMEONE PLEASE HELP AND GUIDE...
> 
> ...


Hi Harry read through your post and can imagine the thought that must be creeping in your mind. Well to start with

No two cases are the same the time taken to finalise the case by the official can vary. There are many individuals who have waited nearly a year to get the grant and some applicant got their visa in few weeks after visa lodge. It all dependa on document, verification and lots of luck as well. 
The agent has been corresponding with DIBP through email whereas they have uploded the documents on the immi account as well either means work during visa lodge and most importantly since the Agent had shown you the correspondence email with CO it should be fine 
Now since you have imported the application through immi account and are able to see the files but the status still shows as information requested this is possible when the agent did not press the information provided button. 

Did the agent tell you about the requirements from the CO and share the letter of request with you?

If yes and you provided the required documents to agent you can upload the same on your immi account. How can there be discrepancy if your agent is sending the same file via email and you uploading document to immi account. 
Dont panic Harry talk to your agent. Moreover if you feel cheated or feel to be in dark call dibp and check your application status with them. While calling keep your TRN number, DOB, passport details ready. 
Meanwhile also check with your employers if hey have received any verification calls (incase you are claiming points for experience) 
All will be ok have faith.


----------



## shabdullah (Jun 15, 2014)

A friend of mine lodged his application on 31-Mar-15 , and last CO contact was in Apr-15 for medicals, PCC and form 80. He completed everything in May-15 and sent to the Agent.

Last week, I told him about importing the application. When he did, he found that his account status is Info Requested. Moreover, against some of key document categories, it mentioned 'Required' instead of 'Received' e.g. Qualification and Character. He called his agent who told him that he is following email correspondence and told him to continue using ImmiAccount and browse docs their as he(the agent) didn't know how to use ImmiAccount. So, he uploaded the docs and clicked 'Information Provided'. The very next day, his account status was 'Assessment In Progress'.

To conclude, most/some of the agents don't know how to use ImmiAccount and DIBP prefers using ImmiAccount instead of old-style email communication.

Wish that all of us get our grants very soon.



harryb729 said:


> Its 144th day completed today post visa lodgement....and the frustration is growing day by day....now i have started doubting of my own decision of applying for australian visa....Is this the way the government agencies in australia work ....then what is the difference of functioning between them and us....I have started doubting on their style of working...just totally opposite to my thinking with what i had applied and the mental agony i am going through now....no where it is felt that they are following the 3 months timeline mentioned on their website...and the procedure they are following in case to case.....
> 
> SOMEONE PLEASE HELP AND GUIDE...
> 
> ...


----------



## rohitjaggi (Oct 8, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Happy to Share the News that Today I including my Wife and Son have received our Grant. Would like to thank all the colleagues here who have supported me morally through out the journey.
> 
> Especial Thanks to KeeDa, Andrey for all the support in answering my queries. Not to forget @Ashi who was the first to filter out all the applicants during ITA phase and preparing the EOI waiting List which gave me clear picture
> 
> ...


Congratulations. ..

Still waiting for mine.. slow c ***


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

rohitjaggi said:


> Congratulations. ..
> 
> Still waiting for mine.. slow c ***


Thanks Rohit. I wonder why your case is being delayed. I wish and pray you get your grant soon.


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

Mate u need to click on it if u have provided the info i dont understand why you didnt do that.


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Hi Harry read through your post and can imagine the thought that must be creeping in your mind. Well to start with
> 
> No two cases are the same the time taken to finalise the case by the official can vary. There are many individuals who have waited nearly a year to get the grant and some applicant got their visa in few weeks after visa lodge. It all dependa on document, verification and lots of luck as well.
> The agent has been corresponding with DIBP through email whereas they have uploded the documents on the immi account as well either means work during visa lodge and most importantly since the Agent had shown you the correspondence email with CO it should be fine
> ...


Thank You for replying to my email...

The difference in refilling the documents and attaching them in immiaccount is only in form 80 and form 1221 ...as the agent is not ready to share it with me for what they have filled....they have shown me on their laptop but not giving me a copy as part of their company policy...so i doubt there could be some difference in the way of filling some information or wording if i try to recreate the same form in my own language...

secondly, to the surprise,,,neither me nor my employer has received any verification call till date....i called up DIBP twice ...but both the times they said that i should be in contact with my agent only...as they are in contact with my agent for any further requirement of any documents...

Yes ...the agent has shown me all the mails they received from DIBP case officer...the same are available on my immiaccount mail box also...

so...the question remains the same... should i press the information provided button with half filled information to notify the department or should wait on as per your suggetion that the email system of communication with case officer is sufficient to hold on to my present situation on the case.....

Thank you...


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

shabdullah said:


> A friend of mine lodged his application on 31-Mar-15 , and last CO contact was in Apr-15 for medicals, PCC and form 80. He completed everything in May-15 and sent to the Agent.
> 
> Last week, I told him about importing the application. When he did, he found that his account status is Info Requested. Moreover, against some of key document categories, it mentioned 'Required' instead of 'Received' e.g. Qualification and Character. He called his agent who told him that he is following email correspondence and told him to continue using ImmiAccount and browse docs their as he(the agent) didn't know how to use ImmiAccount. So, he uploaded the docs and clicked 'Information Provided'. The very next day, his account status was 'Assessment In Progress'.
> 
> ...


Thanks for Guidance...


----------



## van00 (Dec 3, 2015)

Dear friends
I got grant for me and my Wife today
Visa application 09th Dec
CO Contact 11th Jan
Request completed 25th Jan
Grant received 17th March
99 days in total
All the best to who are waiting
I do not interact much on expat forum but I came to know some really nice people who are always ready to help others in need


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

harryb729 said:


> Thank You for replying to my email...
> 
> The difference in refilling the documents and attaching them in immiaccount is only in form 80 and form 1221 ...as the agent is not ready to share it with me for what they have filled....they have shown me on their laptop but not giving me a copy as part of their company policy...so i doubt there could be some difference in the way of filling some information or wording if i try to recreate the same form in my own language...
> 
> ...


Well firstly how could the agent fill your form 80 and form 1221 their are so much of personal information to be provided on it like (Address details, old documents details, parents/sibling details etc) this should have been done solely by you. anyways what is done is done now cannot go back on it as you have already crossed 140 days of waiting time and DIBP must have gone through your files so changing information would just create discrepancy in case of mistakes. Do learn a lesson that not to rely 100% on the agent. You have to take an Initiative.

For now since you know that your Agent has been corresponding with the CO via email and has provided all the required documents then you IMO you should go ahead and press the information provided button. 

Will give you an example a friend of mine was requested for addtional documents from the CO to be sent via email and the status on the immi account when the request came to him was application received and not Information required. He replied back to the CO via email sending required documents. In some time the status on the Immi account changed from "Application Received" to Information Required though he had responded back to the CO already. He then went ahead and clicked the Information Provided button. The status again changed back to "Assessment in Progress"

Still if you would like to seek other seniors advise please do so before taking the initiative of clicking the information provided button. 

Best wishes with your application.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

van00 said:


> Dear friends
> I got grant for me and my Wife today
> Visa application 09th Dec
> CO Contact 11th Jan
> ...



Heartiest Congratulations my friend. It's really wonderful to see grant of someone with EXACT same VISA lodge date as mine.

Have a great future down under lane:


----------



## harishmekwana (Mar 8, 2016)

van00 said:


> Dear friends
> I got grant for me and my Wife today
> Visa application 09th Dec
> CO Contact 11th Jan
> ...


Congrats van00 for your visa. Kindly pray for all of us as well.
__________________________________________________
Software Engineer
261313
SN 190
Visa Lodged Date 06/09/2015
Medical Uploaded Date : 18/10/2015
Bahrain Police Clearance Certificate uploaded : 16/09/2015
First CO Contact: 17/11/2015 : Asked for Form 80,1221 for myself and the whole family
submitted same day
Second CO Contact: 07/01/2016: Asked for Pakistan Police Clearance Certificate, Payslips for the last 8 years , Employment Contracts and Group Insurance Cards Given a Deadline of 28 Days
Submitted all these docs by 20/01/2016 till then I am waiting. 
Grant::noidea:


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

van00 said:


> Dear friends
> I got grant for me and my Wife today
> Visa application 09th Dec
> CO Contact 11th Jan
> ...


Congratulations Van to you and your family. The Grant came from which GSM Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## van00 (Dec 3, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Van to you and your family. The Grant came from which GSM Adelaide or Brisbane?



It's from GSM Adelaide 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

van00 said:


> Dear friends
> I got grant for me and my Wife today
> Visa application 09th Dec
> CO Contact 11th Jan
> ...


Many Congratulations VAN and all the best for the future buddy ...


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

van00 said:


> Dear friends
> I got grant for me and my Wife today
> Visa application 09th Dec
> CO Contact 11th Jan
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## harishmekwana (Mar 8, 2016)

Let us track the progress of all the members. Kindly help me to build the list of visa grant aspirants


Harishmekwana visa 190 lodged date 06/09/2015.


----------



## shah.ocean (Mar 15, 2013)

harishmekwana said:


> Let us track the progress of all the members. Kindly help me to build the list of visa grant aspirants
> 
> 
> Harishmekwana visa 190 lodged date 06/09/2015.


shahocean Visa Lodge date 01/10/2015, Information provided 27/11/2015 Nothing after that


----------



## harishmekwana (Mar 8, 2016)

Harishmekwana visa 190 lodged date 06/09/2015 last update on 20/01/2016 nothing after that
shahocean Visa Lodge date 01/10/2015, Information provided 27/11/2015 Nothing after that


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

Laxmikanth visa lodged date , 08/09/2015,, last updated date 26/11/2015 and got a call from Australian high commission Delhi 12/01/2016,,, that's it till now no reply.. Waiting for grant,,


----------



## scrollmeout (Aug 22, 2015)

Just got my grant this morning. The system or admin keeps banning my IP. Im happy irrespective


----------



## harishmekwana (Mar 8, 2016)

Harishmekwana visa 190 lodged date 06/09/2015 last update on 20/01/2016 nothing after that
shahocean Visa Lodge date 01/10/2015, Information provided 27/11/2015 Nothing after that
Laxmikanth visa lodged date , 08/09/2015,, last updated date 26/11/2015 and got a call from Australian high commission Delhi 12/01/2016,,, that's it till now no reply.. Waiting for grant,,


----------



## go2aus (Jan 22, 2016)

*Waiting for grant*



harishmekwana said:


> Harishmekwana visa 190 lodged date 06/09/2015 last update on 20/01/2016 nothing after that
> shahocean Visa Lodge date 01/10/2015, Information provided 27/11/2015 Nothing after that


Please count me in: Go2Aus, visa 189 lodged date: 02/02/2016, 1st CO contact for additional information: 16/02/2016 & Additional Information provided: 23/02/2016. No news after that. Waiting for grant:fingerscrossed:


----------



## harishmekwana (Mar 8, 2016)

Harishmekwana visa 190 lodged date 06/09/2015 last update on 20/01/2016 nothing after that
shahocean Visa Lodge date 01/10/2015, Information provided 27/11/2015 Nothing after that
Laxmikanth visa lodged date , 08/09/2015,, last updated date 26/11/2015 and got a call from Australian high commission Delhi 12/01/2016,,, that's it till now no reply.. Waiting for grant,,
Go2Aus, visa 189 lodged date: 02/02/2016, 1st CO contact for additional information: 16/02/2016 & Additional Information provided: 23/02/2016. No news after that. Waiting for grant


----------



## Derrick Pete (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi All,

Am a new member in this forum. 

Just wanted to hear from you, if you have come across CO stating application under further assessment. How long does it take in these situations? will I need to repeat my medicals and PCC, please see my timelines. The wait is really huuuuhhhh....

Appreciate your response !!

190 SA
No. Of Applicants- 3 | 2 Adults, 1 Kid | No Points claimed for Spouse
System Administrator - 262113
ACS Filled: Attempt 1: 30 Aug'14 | Response : -Ve Sep'14
Attempt 2: 29 Sep'14 | Response : +ve Oct'14
IELTS Dec'14: L 7.5 R 7.0 W 6.5 S 7.5
PTE Jan'15: L 82 R 74 S 90 W 76
Points: 55. 
EOI :June'15
SS SA Applied:June'15 | Response : July'15
Visa Lodged with all the docuemnts (PCC, Medicals & etc): Aug'15 
CO Assigned: Oct'15, no response there after.
Emailed CO on update: 15 Jan'16 and 29 Jan'16
2nd CO responded: Mar'16, application undergoing further assessment.
Grant::fingerscrossed:


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

Hello guys

i need to know if visa quotas got filled for year 2015-2016.than the applicants who are waiting their grants,have to wait for july monyhs or they have to reapply again.
I am confused .please help me.invitation which we got from state is different from visa quotas.please help me and guide.


----------



## Datolite (Mar 11, 2016)

Harishmekwana visa 190 lodged date 06/09/2015 last update on 20/01/2016 nothing after that
shahocean Visa Lodge date 01/10/2015, Information provided 27/11/2015 Nothing after that
Laxmikanth visa lodged date , 08/09/2015,, last updated date 26/11/2015 and got a call from Australian high commission Delhi 12/01/2016,,, that's it till now no reply.. Waiting for grant,,
Go2Aus, visa 189 lodged date: 02/02/2016, 1st CO contact for additional information: 16/02/2016 & Additional Information provided: 23/02/2016. No news after that. Waiting for grant
Datolite Visa 189 lodged 22/01/2016, 1st CO contact 02/02/2016, additional info provided 09/02/2016. No news. Waiting for information.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

GSM Adelaide: CO Assigned & Additional docus required & everything uploaded @ March 15.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Derrick Pete said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Am a new member in this forum.
> 
> ...


you would not have to undergo medicals and do pcc as they are still valid the only issue is that the more the delay in visa grant the sooner will be the IED.

When did you call DIBP?


----------



## go2aus (Jan 22, 2016)

REXYRR said:


> Hello guys
> 
> i need to know if visa quotas got filled for year 2015-2016.than the applicants who are waiting their grants,have to wait for july monyhs or they have to reapply again.
> I am confused .please help me.invitation which we got from state is different from visa quotas.please help me and guide.



Hi REXYRR, 

This is my understanding. Occupational ceiling is applicable for Visa 189. State Sponsored Visa 190 has a different quota & is different from 189. Each state has its own quota of Visa 190 intake.

We need to wait for 07 Mar invite round to be updated in DIBP website to get to know how many invites are pending for each occupation in SOL. If you are invited already, lodged visa & waiting for grant, then it shall be processed in same 2015-16 year but how long will it take to be processed is not in our hands. Timeline to get grant vary from 15 days to 6 months or even more, depending on each case.
If occupational ceiling is completed and not yet invited, then you will need to wait for next year 2016-17 allotments in July.

Hope I make some sense.


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

go2aus said:


> hi rexyrr,
> 
> this is my understanding. Occupational ceiling is applicable for visa 189. State sponsored visa 190 has a different quota & is different from 189. Each state has its own quota of visa 190 intake.
> 
> ...



thanks for reply go2aus.
I have seen people got email from dibp that they are about to reach visa quotas.i will send you example wait...................


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

REXYRR said:


> thanks for reply go2aus. I have seen people got email from dibp that they are about to reach visa quotas.i will send you example wait...................


Where have you seen that?

Dibp does not send such letters as far as i know) 


They send delay mails when quota has been reached.


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

REXYRR said:


> thanks for reply go2aus.
> I have seen people got email from dibp that they are about to reach visa quotas.i will send you example wait...................


I am writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 190).

The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration

Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa

category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning

levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard

timeframes.

The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited

number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. This means processing times will be

longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas

in this category during this programme year.

As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I

cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.

In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website
which may affect you.

I appreciate your patience in this matter.


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

rexyrr said:


> i am writing to you regarding your application for an australian skilled visa (subclass 190).
> 
> The visa for which you have applied is part of the skilled nominated category. The migration
> 
> ...


one of the person got this mail


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> where have you seen that?
> 
> Dibp does not send such letters as far as i know)
> 
> ...


yes andry this is delay mail
my question after getting this email ,that persons has to wait for july or he has to apply again


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

REXYRR said:


> yes andry this is delay mail
> my question after getting this email ,that persons has to wait for july or he has to apply again


Has to wait only...
NOTHING ELSE


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Datolite said:


> Harishmekwana visa 190 lodged date 06/09/2015 last update on 20/01/2016 nothing after that
> shahocean Visa Lodge date 01/10/2015, Information provided 27/11/2015 Nothing after that
> Laxmikanth visa lodged date , 08/09/2015,, last updated date 26/11/2015 and got a call from Australian high commission Delhi 12/01/2016,,, that's it till now no reply.. Waiting for grant,,
> Go2Aus, visa 189 lodged date: 02/02/2016, 1st CO contact for additional information: 16/02/2016 & Additional Information provided: 23/02/2016. No news after that. Waiting for grant
> Datolite Visa 189 lodged 22/01/2016, 1st CO contact 02/02/2016, additional info provided 09/02/2016. No news. Waiting for information.



Please add me too as per time line.


----------



## Datolite (Mar 11, 2016)

Harishmekwana visa 190 lodged date 06/09/2015 last update on 20/01/2016 nothing after that
shahocean Visa Lodge date 01/10/2015, Information provided 27/11/2015 Nothing after that
Laxmikanth visa lodged date , 08/09/2015,, last updated date 26/11/2015 and got a call from Australian high commission Delhi 12/01/2016,,, that's it till now no reply.. Waiting for grant,,
Go2Aus, visa 189 lodged date: 02/02/2016, 1st CO contact for additional information: 16/02/2016 & Additional Information provided: 23/02/2016. No news after that. Waiting for grant
Datolite Visa 189 lodged 22/01/2016, 1st CO contact 02/02/2016, additional info provided 09/02/2016. No news. Waiting for information.
Samage Visa ??? lodged 18/09/2015, 1st CO contact 27/10/2015, 2nd CO contact 22/12/2015, Last communication 13/01/2016


Done but all I did was add myself bud. It's easy enough.


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

a tracker prepared for my reference. if it helps someone here:

Name lodgment CO contact	Grant
pmodi86 06-Jul-15 28-Sep-15 Pending
Gundi	17-Aug-15 Pending
jaideepchanda1	26-Aug-15	17-Oct-15	Pending
fernandes.oscar	31-Aug-15	3-Dec-15	Pending
Lakshmikanth513 8-Sep-15 26-Nov-15	Pending
Harishmekwana 6-Sep-15 20-Jan-16	Pending
gasimkhan123 11-Sep-15 11-Dec-15 27-Dec-15	Pending
samage 18-Sep-15 27.10 and 22.12	Pending
ravian720 21-Sep-15 28-Oct-15 30-Dec-15	Pending
shahocean 2-Oct-15	27-Nov-15	Pending
macknojia	5-Oct-15	5-Nov-15	Pending
Evan82	6-Oct-15	6-Nov-15	Pending
vybhavkmadadi	8-Oct-15	4-Nov-15	Pending
Settleinaus	19-Oct-15	7-Nov-15	Pending
Timfong 19-Oct-15	Pending
giridharanb	23-Oct-15	10-Nov-15	Pending
harryb729	24-Oct-15	30-Nov-15	Pending
vinvid	24-Oct-15	12-Nov-15	Pending
Heywb	26-Oct-15	13-Nov-15	Pending
kaivalya	27-Oct-15	12-Nov-15	Pending
manreetvirk	27-Oct-15	25-Nov-15	Pending
gaus	27-Oct-15	13-Nov-15	Pending
TakinDecent	3-Nov-15	24-Nov-15	Pending
Shah Zaib	4-Nov-15	22-Jan-16	Pending
nonpri	6-Nov-15	30-Nov-15	Pending
arunkareer	7-Nov-15 Pending
Raghum4u	13-Nov-15	30-Nov-15	Pending
Majician	14-Nov-15 4-Dec-15 Pending
jumbo boss	17-Nov-15 4-Dec-15 Pending
sparrow2015	18-Nov-15 18-Dec-15 Pending
sanmatta	18-Nov-15 10-Dec-15 job verifi 15-mar-16	Pending
v.vasanth19	19-Nov-15 3-Dec-15 Pending
indergreat	21-Nov-15	30-Nov-15	Pending
rohitjaggi	23-Nov-15 14-Dec-15 Pending
move2oz	23-Nov-15 10-Dec-15 Pending
aghausman	24-Nov-15 7-Dec-15 Pending
mtabbaa83	4-Dec-15	15-Dec-15	Pending
namsfiz	8-Dec-15	2-Mar-16	Pending
Alittlehelpneeded	8-Dec-15	16-Dec-15	Pending
cozmopravesh	9-Dec-15	11-Jan-16	Pending
arun32	15-Dec-15 Pending
Jahirul	19-Dec-15	6-Jan-16	Pending
jan84	21-Dec-15	13-Jan-16	Pending
faroutsam	21-Dec-15	18-Jan-16	Pending
anoop vn	21-Dec-15	not yet	Pending
nxtdesaus	21-Dec-15	not yet	Pending
prasanthkrish	23-Dec-15	21-Jan-16	Pending
1400ashi	29-Dec-15	29-Jan-16	Pending
sultan azam 30-Dec-15	20-Jan-16	Pending
sudas	7-Jan-16	19-Jan-16	Pending
sapap	8-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
willhgh	8-Jan-16	Assessment Commence letter from CO	Pending
Unswer	8-Jan-16	Assessment Commence letter from CO	Pending
sriman	9-Jan-16	21-Jan-16	Pending
guru80	9-Jan-16	22-Jan-16	Pending
attique	10-Jan-16	29.01 and 15.02	Pending
alfancay	11-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
Mkanth	11-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
HappYness19	12-Jan-16	29-Jan-16	Pending
anmolk	12-Jan-16	4-Feb-16	Pending
rahulnair	12-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
ramapithecus	13-Jan-16	8-Feb-16	Pending
abch	13-Jan-16	1-Feb-16	Pending
seasalt	15-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
ankit smart	15-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
Romrio	16-Jan-16	2-Feb-16	Pending
mr.sachdeva	18-Jan-16	5-Feb-16	Pending
delhi ratnesh	18-Jan-16	4-Feb-16	Pending
sumitrb	18-Jan-16	4-Feb-16	Pending
theskyisalive	19-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
abhpoda	21-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
ashwin.nooli	21-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
starwin4u	22-Jan-16	12-Feb-16	Pending
Datolite	22-Jan-16	2-Feb-16	Pending
aussieby2016	22-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
realwizard	22-Jan-16	2-Feb-16	Pending
digvijayl	22-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
Aakash2012	23-Jan-16	10-Feb-16	Pending
nsiramsetty	26-Jan-16	15-Feb-16	Pending
spaniant	27-Jan-16	9-Feb-16	Pending
Vardhan16	29-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
Robi.bd	29-Jan-16	12-Feb-16	Pending
malbuquerque306 30-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
go2aus	2-Feb-16	16-Feb-16	Pending
v 2jsin	4-Feb-16	not yet	Pending
kawal 547	4-Feb-16	not yet	Pending
bhuiyena	5-Feb-16	not yet	Pending
Alhad	10-Feb-16	not yet	Pending


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

1400ashi said:


> a tracker prepared for my reference. if it helps someone here:
> 
> Name lodgment CO contact	Grant
> pmodi86 06-Jul-15 28-Sep-15 Pending
> ...


Good job ashi... I am still here( June applicant)


----------



## jp1984 (Mar 8, 2016)

1400ashi said:


> a tracker prepared for my reference. if it helps someone here:
> 
> Name lodgment CO contact	Grant
> pmodi86 06-Jul-15 28-Sep-15 Pending
> ...


J P ....22-Jan-16 2-Feb-16 Pending


----------



## Derrick Pete (Mar 16, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> you would not have to undergo medicals and do pcc as they are still valid the only issue is that the more the delay in visa grant the sooner will be the IED.
> 
> When did you call DIBP?


Hi Vikaschandra,

What is "IED"?? I wrote mail to them in the month of 15th and 29th Jan'16. Different CO responded before a week Mar'16 stating the application is going through further assessment and to refrain from contacting them for further updates, will be contacted if further info required or decision made on the application.


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

jp1984 said:


> J P ....22-Jan-16 2-Feb-16 Pending


added both the applicants:

Name lodgment CO contact	Grant
deepgill	30-Jun-15	25.08, 30.11, Pending
pmodi86	6-Jul-15	28-Sep-15	Pending
Gundi	17-Aug-15 Pending
jaideepchanda1	26-Aug-15	17-Oct-15	Pending
fernandes.oscar	31-Aug-15	3-Dec-15	Pending
Lakshmikanth513	8-Sep-15	26-Nov-15	Pending
Harishmekwana 6-Sep-15	20-Jan-16	Pending
gasimkhan123	11-Sep-15	11-Dec-15 27-Dec-15	Pending
samage	18-Sep-15	27.10 and 22.12	Pending
ravian720	21-Sep-15	28-Oct-15 30-Dec-15	Pending
shahocean 2-Oct-15	27-Nov-15	Pending
macknojia	5-Oct-15	5-Nov-15	Pending
Evan82	6-Oct-15	6-Nov-15	Pending
vybhavkmadadi	8-Oct-15	4-Nov-15	Pending
Settleinaus	19-Oct-15	7-Nov-15	Pending
Timfong 19-Oct-15	Pending
giridharanb	23-Oct-15	10-Nov-15	Pending
harryb729	24-Oct-15	30-Nov-15	Pending
vinvid	24-Oct-15	12-Nov-15	Pending
Heywb	26-Oct-15	13-Nov-15	Pending
kaivalya	27-Oct-15	12-Nov-15	Pending
manreetvirk	27-Oct-15	25-Nov-15	Pending
gaus	27-Oct-15	13-Nov-15	Pending
TakinDecent	3-Nov-15	24-Nov-15	Pending
Shah Zaib	4-Nov-15	22-Jan-16	Pending
nonpri	6-Nov-15	30-Nov-15	Pending
arunkareer	7-Nov-15 Pending
Raghum4u	13-Nov-15	30-Nov-15	Pending
Majician	14-Nov-15 4-Dec-15 Pending
jumbo boss	17-Nov-15 4-Dec-15 Pending
sparrow2015	18-Nov-15 18-Dec-15 Pending
sanmatta	18-Nov-15 10-Dec-15 job verifi 15-mar-16	Pending
v.vasanth19	19-Nov-15 3-Dec-15 Pending
indergreat	21-Nov-15	30-Nov-15	Pending
rohitjaggi	23-Nov-15 14-Dec-15 Pending
move2oz	23-Nov-15 10-Dec-15 Pending
aghausman	24-Nov-15 7-Dec-15 Pending
mtabbaa83	4-Dec-15	15-Dec-15	Pending
namsfiz	8-Dec-15	2-Mar-16	Pending
Alittlehelpneeded	8-Dec-15	16-Dec-15	Pending
cozmopravesh	9-Dec-15	11-Jan-16	Pending
arun32	15-Dec-15 Pending
Jahirul	19-Dec-15	6-Jan-16	Pending
jan84	21-Dec-15	13-Jan-16	Pending
faroutsam	21-Dec-15	18-Jan-16	Pending
anoop vn	21-Dec-15	not yet	Pending
nxtdesaus	21-Dec-15	not yet	Pending
prasanthkrish	23-Dec-15	21-Jan-16	Pending
1400ashi	29-Dec-15	29-Jan-16	Pending
sultan azam 30-Dec-15	20-Jan-16	Pending
sudas	7-Jan-16	19-Jan-16	Pending
sapap	8-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
willhgh	8-Jan-16	Assessment Commence letter from CO	Pending
Unswer	8-Jan-16	Assessment Commence letter from CO	Pending
sriman	9-Jan-16	21-Jan-16	Pending
guru80	9-Jan-16	22-Jan-16	Pending
attique	10-Jan-16	29.01 and 15.02	Pending
alfancay	11-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
Mkanth	11-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
HappYness19	12-Jan-16	29-Jan-16	Pending
anmolk	12-Jan-16	4-Feb-16	Pending
rahulnair	12-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
ramapithecus	13-Jan-16	8-Feb-16	Pending
abch	13-Jan-16	1-Feb-16	Pending
seasalt	15-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
ankit smart	15-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
Romrio	16-Jan-16	2-Feb-16	Pending
mr.sachdeva	18-Jan-16	5-Feb-16	Pending
delhi ratnesh	18-Jan-16	4-Feb-16	Pending
sumitrb	18-Jan-16	4-Feb-16	Pending
theskyisalive	19-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
abhpoda	21-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
ashwin.nooli	21-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
starwin4u	22-Jan-16	12-Feb-16	Pending
jp1984	22-Jan-16	2-Feb-16	Pending
Datolite	22-Jan-16	2-Feb-16	Pending
aussieby2016	22-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
realwizard	22-Jan-16	2-Feb-16	Pending
digvijayl	22-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
Aakash2012	23-Jan-16	10-Feb-16	Pending
nsiramsetty	26-Jan-16	15-Feb-16	Pending
spaniant	27-Jan-16	9-Feb-16	Pending
Vardhan16	29-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
Robi.bd	29-Jan-16	12-Feb-16	Pending
malbuquerque306 30-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
go2aus	2-Feb-16	16-Feb-16	Pending
v 2jsin	4-Feb-16	not yet	Pending
kawal 547	4-Feb-16	not yet	Pending
v_2jsin	5-Feb-16	15-Feb-16	Pending
bhuiyena	5-Feb-16	not yet	Pending
Alhad	10-Feb-16	not yet	Pending


----------



## skynet16 (Oct 20, 2015)

REXYRR said:


> I am writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 190).
> 
> The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration
> 
> ...



Is this email from current year or previous? Because it mentions 2014-15, which was last year. This year it's 2015-16 I believe. 
More ever I don't understand why don't they stop people at EOI rather than stopping and delaying at last stage. It's total harassment. Funny thing is these days entering into Australia is more easy as refugee rather than entering legally with paying hefty fees and proving yourself at every checkpoint.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

1400ashi said:


> added both the applicants:
> 
> Name lodgment CO contact	Grant
> deepgill	30-Jun-15	25.08, 30.11, Pending
> ...


Really appreciated and thanks to added me


----------



## Sree_Balla (Oct 13, 2015)

van00 said:


> It's from GSM Adelaide
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!!


----------



## malbuquerque306 (Jun 22, 2015)

1400ashi,

Please update mine.

malbuquerque306 30-Jan-16	*2-Mar-16* Pending


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Derrick Pete said:


> Hi Vikaschandra,
> 
> What is "IED"?? I wrote mail to them in the month of 15th and 29th Jan'16. Different CO responded before a week Mar'16 stating the application is going through further assessment and to refrain from contacting them for further updates, will be contacted if further info required or decision made on the application.


"Initial Entry Date" which you will have to abide by after getting the grant. 

It you have already received reply from the CO wait for few weeks time they must be doing fina checks. Best wishes Derrick. You will receive your grant.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

1400ashi said:


> added both the applicants:
> 
> Name lodgment CO contact	Grant
> deepgill	30-Jun-15	25.08, 30.11, Pending
> ...


Hatsoff to you Ashi amazing concentration to dig up all the information on applicants awaiting grants.


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Well firstly how could the agent fill your form 80 and form 1221 their are so much of personal information to be provided on it like (Address details, old documents details, parents/sibling details etc) this should have been done solely by you. anyways what is done is done now cannot go back on it as you have already crossed 140 days of waiting time and DIBP must have gone through your files so changing information would just create discrepancy in case of mistakes. Do learn a lesson that not to rely 100% on the agent. You have to take an Initiative.
> 
> For now since you know that your Agent has been corresponding with the CO via email and has provided all the required documents then you IMO you should go ahead and press the information provided button.
> 
> ...


Thank You again for replying to my query...well as per your and one more friend's guidance and suggestion i have clicked the Information provided button and to my surprise the very next second the status has changed to ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS....and now again the wait begins.....well now lets see how the file moves and one more doubt...just wanted to know will my agent know that i have taken initiative of this...bcoz after paying a hefty amount to agent as fees i dont want to annoy him as he should not spoil the case in case CO asks him any other documents and he fails to inform me or delay in replying....

Anyway...i have waited and relied a lot on agent ....and now its my turn...whether it helps or destroys the case...i have taken the initiative... thanx a lot....


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

harryb729 said:


> Thank You again for replying to my query...well as per your and one more friend's guidance and suggestion i have clicked the Information provided button and to my surprise the very next second the status has changed to ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS....and now again the wait begins.....well now lets see how the file moves and one more doubt...just wanted to know will my agent know that i have taken initiative of this...bcoz after paying a hefty amount to agent as fees i dont want to annoy him as he should not spoil the case in case CO asks him any other documents and he fails to inform me or delay in replying....
> 
> Anyway...i have waited and relied a lot on agent ....and now its my turn...whether it helps or destroys the case...i have taken the initiative... thanx a lot....


Hahaja


We both in the same boat, Harpreet.

Best of luck.....hope it ends on a positive note for both of us and ends soon

Amen


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

kawal_547 said:


> Hahaja
> 
> 
> We both in the same boat, Harpreet.
> ...


Harry your agent had uploaded the files but had not added all documents which you mentioned to have uploaded from your side this might give hint to the agent that someone has accessed the immi account and uploaded the files and clicked information provided button if he/she is observant enough.

Anyways now you have access to your immi account which you can use to keep an eye on any requests or changes from DIBP/CO. 
Best wishes with your application.


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

scrollmeout said:


> Just got my grant this morning. The system or admin keeps banning my IP. Im happy irrespective


Hey congrats and all the best for future buddy ....


----------



## mtabbaa83 (Jan 8, 2016)

1400ashi said:


> a tracker prepared for my reference. if it helps someone here:
> 
> Name lodgment CO contact	Grant
> pmodi86 06-Jul-15 28-Sep-15 Pending
> ...


Thanks a lot for gathering our data dear.


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

Guys,

what is the contact number for GSM ADELAIDE, if I am calling from onshore ?

Please let me know quickly.

Thanks


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

Guys,

I just called GSM ADELAIDE (exact at 9 AM Adelaide time), while onshore, on this number +61 7 31367000. After a routine automatic information a gentleman pick up the call (with in a minute). I ask him that if he can provide me an update on my 189 visa. He told me it must be under processing ... blablablabalbalbalb ....and give me a general reply.

Then I asked him that if he need my passport number, he took it and told me there are few checks still remaining on my application. (what checks ?... he did not mention).

I asked him to leave a note at my CO desk, but he did not give reply to that.

Let see what happen next !

Good luck for all waiting applications..

Cheers


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

1400ashi said:


> added both the applicants:
> 
> Name lodgment CO contact	Grant
> deepgill	30-Jun-15	25.08, 30.11, Pending
> ...


Hi Ashi,
Add my name in above list 

NonPri 6-nov-2015 30-nov-2015 Pending


----------



## marli15 (Dec 4, 2015)

1400ashi said:


> a tracker prepared for my reference. if it helps someone here:
> 
> Nice work, 1400ashi. Please add me to your list.
> 
> ...


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

1400ashi said:


> jp1984 said:
> 
> 
> > J P ....22-Jan-16 2-Feb-16 Pending
> ...




Hi Ashi
Thanks for this effort and good work 

Please add me to this list

Alibayoumi, 25-Nov-2015, 7-Jan-2016, Pending


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

ali_a_bayoumi said:


> Hi Ashi
> Thanks for this effort and good work
> 
> Please add me to this list
> ...


Kindly add me the Adelaide list as well.

Kawal 04-Feb'16, 27-Feb'16, Pending.


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

Datolite said:


> Harishmekwana visa 190 lodged date 06/09/2015 last update on 20/01/2016 nothing after that
> shahocean Visa Lodge date 01/10/2015, Information provided 27/11/2015 Nothing after that
> Laxmikanth visa lodged date , 08/09/2015,, last updated date 26/11/2015 and got a call from Australian high commission Delhi 12/01/2016,,, that's it till now no reply.. Waiting for grant,,
> Go2Aus, visa 189 lodged date: 02/02/2016, 1st CO contact for additional information: 16/02/2016 & Additional Information provided: 23/02/2016. No news after that. Waiting for grant
> Datolite Visa 189 lodged 22/01/2016, 1st CO contact 02/02/2016, additional info provided 09/02/2016. No news. Waiting for information.



Manreetvirk visa 190 lodged date 27/10/2015 last update co assigned on 24/11/2015 nothing after that


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Wow, I'm staggered by the fact how some users have had "pending" status for so long, while others (most) get their grants in a reasonable period of time. What is going on with these unfortunate folks?


----------



## tn185008 (Sep 6, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Wow, I'm staggered by the fact how some users have had "pending" status for so long, while others (most) get their grants in a reasonable period of time. What is going on with these unfortunate folks?


Its all depends on LUCK


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Wow, I'm staggered by the fact how some users have had "pending" status for so long, while others (most) get their grants in a reasonable period of time. What is going on with these unfortunate folks?


I would say about 10% of applicants do "get stuck" some wait a year... nothing happens just waiting..


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

deepgill said:


> Good job ashi... I am still here( June applicant)


Hi, Deepgill, it's really very long time for 489 visa, my friends (3 people ) got visa in just 2 months in 2015, they all have Australian study back ground, you mentioned got physical verification, did they informed you before coming to visit your work place, what they verified, did they spoke to you or with your employer?

Thanks for Information


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

vutla9992 said:


> Hi, Deepgill, it's really very long time for 489 visa, my friends (3 people ) got visa in just 2 months in 2015, they all have Australian study back ground, you mentioned got physical verification, did they informed you before coming to visit your work place, what they verified, did they spoke to you or with your employer?
> 
> Thanks for Information


Yes dear this waiting is more than 8 months.
They didn't inform me before visiting to my workplace.
They met me, staff and boss.
Asked about my roles and responsibilities, joining date, menu of my restaurant, auzi study, introduction of staff,took pics of bear bar,restra and mine then they went to my boss' s office asked same questions, who signed my experience letter, payment method, wanted to see accountant but he comes here probably once or twice a month, so my boss said them if you want to see them come tomorrow but they didn't come and till date i am waiting for their decision..
Thanks


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

deepgill said:


> Yes dear this waiting is more than 8 months.
> They didn't inform me before visiting to my workplace.
> They met me, staff and boss.
> Asked about my roles and responsibilities, joining date, menu of my restaurant, auzi study, introduction of staff,took pics of bear bar,restra and mine then they went to my boss' s office asked same questions, who signed my experience letter, payment method, wanted to see accountant but he comes here probably once or twice a month, so my boss said them if you want to see them come tomorrow but they didn't come and till date i am waiting for their decision..
> Thanks


Hmm, long process, any how all the best for your visa, I read some where most of the trades occupations and chefs are getting physical verification, is it true?


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi
Plz add my name to the waiting list.
Visa 189
Lodged: 8 December 2015


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

vutla9992 said:


> Hmm, long process, any how all the best for your visa, I read some where most of the trades occupations and chefs are getting physical verification, is it true?


Thanks for your wishes dear. I am working as a cook and sorry dear i don't know about it.


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

My time line

Onshore 189 ( added wife as dependent) 
Application date : 31 jan 2016
CO contact for further Docs : 15 feb 2016
Docs submitted : 11 march 2016...


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

subscribing this thread as I am also waiting for Grant from GSM adelaide.
Software engineer.


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

Bro whats ur timeline ?


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

Salah-u-din said:


> Bro whats ur timeline ?


 lodged my visa on 23rd Feb 2016. other info is in my signature.


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

NONPRI said:


> Hi Ashi,
> Add my name in above list
> 
> NonPri 6-nov-2015 30-nov-2015 Pending


your name is already there dear


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

1400ashi said:


> your name is already there dear


Good efforts Ashi for the list.

Kaivalya ( Oct applicant) has received the grant.... so please update that.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

ali_a_bayoumi said:


> Hi Ashi
> Thanks for this effort and good work
> 
> Please add me to this list
> ...


Guys I would suggest that edit the list and add your names to the order and repost it on the forum as a tracker. Ashi has already scanned the entire thread as well as other threads and prepared the list in any case if she isn't able to go back and edit the list your names might be left out. Help her as well to maintain the list

Best wishes to everyone in the waiting list. Hope the grants come soon.


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

Latest updated list 
Including my case


Name	lodgment CO contact	Grant deepgill	30-Jun-15	25.08, 30.11, Pending 
pmodi86	6-Jul-15	28-Sep-15 Pending 
Gundi	17-Aug-15	Pending jaideepchanda1	26-Aug-15	17-Oct-15	Pending 
fernandes.oscar	31-Aug-15	3-Dec-15	Pending 
Lakshmikanth513	8-Sep-15	26-Nov-15	Pending 
Harishmekwana 6-Sep-15	20-Jan-16	Pending 
gasimkhan123	11-Sep-15	11-Dec-15 27-Dec-15	Pending 
samage	18-Sep-15	27.10 and 22.12 Pending ravian720	21-Sep-15	28-Oct-15 30-Dec-15	Pending 
shahocean 2-Oct-15	27-Nov-15 Pending macknojia	5-Oct-15	5-Nov-15 Pending Evan82	6-Oct-15	6-Nov-15	Pending vybhavkmadadi	8-Oct-15	4-Nov-15 Pending 
Settleinaus	19-Oct-15	7-Nov-15 Pending 
Timfong	19-Oct-15	Pending 
giridharanb	23-Oct-15	10-Nov-15 Pending harryb729	24-Oct-15	30-Nov-15 Pending vinvid	24-Oct-15	12-Nov-15 Pending 
Heywb	26-Oct-15	13-Nov-15 Pending kaivalya	27-Oct-15	12-Nov-15 Pending manreetvirk	27-Oct-15	25-Nov-15 Pending 
gaus	27-Oct-15	13-Nov-15	Pending 
TakinDecent	3-Nov-15	24-Nov-15 Pending 
Shah Zaib	4-Nov-15	22-Jan-16 Pending 
nonpri	6-Nov-15	30-Nov-15	Pending 
arunkareer	7-Nov-15	Pending Raghum4u	13-Nov-15	30-Nov-15 Pending 
Majician	14-Nov-15	4-Dec-15 Pending jumbo boss	17-Nov-15	4-Dec-15 Pending 
sparrow2015	18-Nov-15	18-Dec-15 Pending 
sanmatta	18-Nov-15	10-Dec-15 job verifi 15-mar-16	Pending 
v.vasanth19	19-Nov-15	3-Dec-15 Pending 
indergreat	21-Nov-15	30-Nov-15 Pending 
rohitjaggi	23-Nov-15	14-Dec-15 Pending 
move2oz	23-Nov-15	10-Dec-15 Pending 
aghausman	24-Nov-15	7-Dec-15 Pending 
Abayoumi 25-Nov-2015, 7-Jan-2016, pending
mtabbaa83	4-Dec-15	15-Dec-15 
Pending namsfiz	8-Dec-15	2-Mar-16 Pending 
Alittlehelpneeded	8-Dec-15	16-Dec-15	Pending 
cozmopravesh	9-Dec-15	11-Jan-16 Pending 
arun32	15-Dec-15	Pending 
Jahirul	19-Dec-15	6-Jan-16	Pending jan84	21-Dec-15	13-Jan-16	Pending 
faroutsam	21-Dec-15	18-Jan-16 Pending 
anoop vn	21-Dec-15	not yet Pending nxtdesaus	21-Dec-15	not yet Pending prasanthkrish	23-Dec-15	21-Jan-16 Pending 
1400ashi	29-Dec-15	29-Jan-16 Pending 
sultan azam 30-Dec-15	20-Jan-16 Pending 
sudas	7-Jan-16	19-Jan-16	Pending sapap	8-Jan-16	not yet	Pending 
willhgh	8-Jan-16	Assessment Commence letter from CO	Pending 
Unswer	8-Jan-16	Assessment Commence letter from CO	Pending 
sriman	9-Jan-16	21-Jan-16	Pending guru80	9-Jan-16	22-Jan-16 Pending attique	10-Jan-16	29.01 and 15.02 Pending 
alfancay	11-Jan-16	not yet	Pending Mkanth	11-Jan-16	not yet	Pending HappYness19	12-Jan-16	29-Jan-16 Pending 
anmolk	12-Jan-16	4-Feb-16 Pending rahulnair	12-Jan-16	not yet	Pending ramapithecus	13-Jan-16	8-Feb-16 Pending 
abch	13-Jan-16	1-Feb-16	Pending seasalt	15-Jan-16	not yet	Pending ankit smart	15-Jan-16	not yet Pending Romrio	16-Jan-16	2-Feb-16 Pending mr.sachdeva	18-Jan-16	5-Feb-16 Pending 
delhi ratnesh	18-Jan-16	4-Feb-16 Pending 
sumitrb	18-Jan-16	4-Feb-16 Pending theskyisalive	19-Jan-16	not yet Pending abhpoda	21-Jan-16	not yet	Pending ashwin.nooli	21-Jan-16	not yet Pending starwin4u	22-Jan-16	12-Feb-16 Pending 
jp1984	22-Jan-16	2-Feb-16	Pending Datolite	22-Jan-16	2-Feb-16 Pending aussieby2016	22-Jan-16	not yet Pending 
realwizard	22-Jan-16	2-Feb-16 Pending 
digvijayl	22-Jan-16	not yet	Pending Aakash2012	23-Jan-16	10-Feb-16 Pending 
nsiramsetty	26-Jan-16	15-Feb-16 Pending 
spaniant	27-Jan-16	9-Feb-16 Pending Vardhan16	29-Jan-16	not yet Pending Robi.bd	29-Jan-16	12-Feb-16 Pending malbuquerque306 30-Jan-16	not yet	Pending 
go2aus	2-Feb-16	16-Feb-16 Pending 
v 2jsin	4-Feb-16	not yet	Pending kawal 547	4-Feb-16	not yet Pending 
v_2jsin	5-Feb-16	15-Feb-16	Pending bhuiyena	5-Feb-16	not yet	Pending Alhad	10-Feb-16	not yet	Pending


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> ali_a_bayoumi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ashi
> ...



Done
Thanks for advise


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Reposting the list after little editing


Name lodgment CO contact Grant 
deepgill 30-Jun-15 25.08, 30.11, Pending 
pmodi86 6-Jul-15 28-Sep-15 Pending 
Gundi 17-Aug-15 Pending 
jaideepchanda1 26-Aug-15 17-Oct-15 Pending 
fernandes.oscar 31-Aug-15 3-Dec-15 Pending 
Lakshmikanth513 8-Sep-15 26-Nov-15 Pending 
Harishmekwana 6-Sep-15 20-Jan-16 Pending 
gasimkhan123 11-Sep-15 11-Dec-15 27-Dec-15 Pending 
samage 18-Sep-15 27.10 and 22.12 Pending 
ravian720 21-Sep-15 28-Oct-15 30-Dec-15 Pending 
shahocean 2-Oct-15 27-Nov-15 Pending macknojia 5-Oct-15 5-Nov-15 Pending Evan82 6-Oct-15 6-Nov-15 Pending vybhavkmadadi 8-Oct-15 4-Nov-15 Pending 
Settleinaus 19-Oct-15 7-Nov-15 Pending 
Timfong 19-Oct-15 Pending 
giridharanb 23-Oct-15 10-Nov-15 Pending harryb729 24-Oct-15 30-Nov-15 Pending vinvid 24-Oct-15 12-Nov-15 Pending 
Heywb 26-Oct-15 13-Nov-15 Pending kaivalya 27-Oct-15 12-Nov-15 Pending manreetvirk 27-Oct-15 25-Nov-15 Pending 
gaus 27-Oct-15 13-Nov-15 Pending 
TakinDecent 3-Nov-15 24-Nov-15 Pending 
Shah Zaib 4-Nov-15 22-Jan-16 Pending 
nonpri 6-Nov-15 30-Nov-15 Pending 
arunkareer 7-Nov-15 Pending 
Raghum4u 13-Nov-15 30-Nov-15 Pending 
Majician 14-Nov-15 4-Dec-15 Pending jumbo boss 17-Nov-15 4-Dec-15 Pending 
sparrow2015 18-Nov-15 18-Dec-15 Pending 
sanmatta 18-Nov-15 10-Dec-15 job verifi 15-mar-16 Pending 
v.vasanth19 19-Nov-15 3-Dec-15 Pending 
indergreat 21-Nov-15 30-Nov-15 Pending 
rohitjaggi 23-Nov-15 14-Dec-15 Pending 
move2oz 23-Nov-15 10-Dec-15 Pending 
aghausman 24-Nov-15 7-Dec-15 Pending 
Abayoumi 25-Nov-2015, 7-Jan-2016, pending
mtabbaa83 4-Dec-15 15-Dec-15 
Pending 
namsfiz 8-Dec-15 2-Mar-16 Pending 
Alittlehelpneeded 8-Dec-15 16-Dec-15 Pending 
cozmopravesh 9-Dec-15 11-Jan-16 Pending 
arun32 15-Dec-15 Pending 
Jahirul 19-Dec-15 6-Jan-16 Pending 
jan84 21-Dec-15 13-Jan-16 Pending 
faroutsam 21-Dec-15 18-Jan-16 Pending 
anoop vn 21-Dec-15 not yet Pending nxtdesaus 21-Dec-15 not yet Pending prasanthkrish 23-Dec-15 21-Jan-16 Pending 
1400ashi 29-Dec-15 29-Jan-16 Pending 
sultan azam 30-Dec-15 20-Jan-16 Pending 
sudas 7-Jan-16 19-Jan-16 Pending 
sapap 8-Jan-16 not yet Pending 
willhgh 8-Jan-16 Assessment Commence letter from CO Pending 
Unswer 8-Jan-16 Assessment Commence letter from CO Pending 
sriman 9-Jan-16 21-Jan-16 Pending guru80 9-Jan-16 22-Jan-16 Pending attique 10-Jan-16 29.01 and 15.02 Pending 
alfancay 11-Jan-16 not yet Pending Mkanth 11-Jan-16 not yet Pending HappYness19 12-Jan-16 29-Jan-16 Pending 
anmolk 12-Jan-16 4-Feb-16 Pending rahulnair 12-Jan-16 not yet Pending ramapithecus 13-Jan-16 8-Feb-16 Pending 
abch 13-Jan-16 1-Feb-16 Pending 
seasalt 15-Jan-16 not yet Pending 
ankit smart 15-Jan-16 not yet Pending Romrio 16-Jan-16 2-Feb-16 Pending mr.sachdeva 18-Jan-16 5-Feb-16 Pending 
delhi ratnesh 18-Jan-16 4-Feb-16 Pending 
sumitrb 18-Jan-16 4-Feb-16 Pending theskyisalive 19-Jan-16 not yet Pending abhpoda 21-Jan-16 not yet Pending ashwin.nooli 21-Jan-16 not yet Pending starwin4u 22-Jan-16 12-Feb-16 Pending 
jp1984 22-Jan-16 2-Feb-16 Pending Datolite 22-Jan-16 2-Feb-16 Pending aussieby2016 22-Jan-16 not yet Pending 
realwizard 22-Jan-16 2-Feb-16 Pending 
digvijayl 22-Jan-16 not yet Pending Aakash2012 23-Jan-16 10-Feb-16 Pending 
nsiramsetty 26-Jan-16 15-Feb-16 Pending 
spaniant 27-Jan-16 9-Feb-16 Pending Vardhan16 29-Jan-16 not yet Pending Robi.bd 29-Jan-16 12-Feb-16 Pending malbuquerque306 30-Jan-16 not yet Pending 
go2aus 2-Feb-16 16-Feb-16 Pending 
v 2jsin 4-Feb-16 not yet Pending 
kawal 547 4-Feb-16 not yet Pending 
v_2jsin 5-Feb-16 15-Feb-16 Pending bhuiyena 5-Feb-16 not yet Pending 
Alhad 10-Feb-16 not yet Pending


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

ali_a_bayoumi said:


> Done
> Thanks for advise


Thank you Ali. Now all other applicants can follow the same and keep themselves updated on the status


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

cozmopravesh said:


> Good efforts Ashi for the list.
> 
> Kaivalya ( Oct applicant) has received the grant.... so please update that.


thank you for updating. do you know if he received the grant this month?


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Guys I would suggest that edit the list and add your names to the order and repost it on the forum as a tracker. Ashi has already scanned the entire thread as well as other threads and prepared the list in any case if she isn't able to go back and edit the list your names might be left out. Help her as well to maintain the list
> 
> Best wishes to everyone in the waiting list. Hope the grants come soon.


thanks vikas.. well I am trying to update the list as much as I can and if I miss that others are ofcourse there to keep a check as well


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi All,

I have added more applicants in the list and this one is the most recent one.

deepgill	30-Jun-15	25.08, 30.11, Pending
pmodi86	6-Jul-15	28-Sep-15	Pending
Gundi	17-Aug-15 Pending
jaideepchanda1	26-Aug-15	17-Oct-15	Pending
fernandes.oscar	31-Aug-15	3-Dec-15	Pending
Lakshmikanth513	8-Sep-15	26-Nov-15	Pending
Harishmekwana 6-Sep-15	20-Jan-16	Pending
gasimkhan123	11-Sep-15	11-Dec-15 27-Dec-15	Pending
abb2959	17-Sep-15	29.10 and 29.11	Pending
samage	18-Sep-15	27.10 and 22.12	Pending
ravian720	21-Sep-15	28-Oct-15 30-Dec-15	Pending
shahocean 2-Oct-15	27-Nov-15	Pending
macknojia	5-Oct-15	5-Nov-15	Pending
Evan82	6-Oct-15	6-Nov-15	Pending
vybhavkmadadi	8-Oct-15	4-Nov-15	Pending
Settleinaus	19-Oct-15	7-Nov-15	Pending
Timfong 19-Oct-15	Pending
giridharanb	23-Oct-15	10-Nov-15	Pending
harryb729	24-Oct-15	30-Nov-15	Pending
vinvid	24-Oct-15	12-Nov-15	Pending
Heywb	26-Oct-15	13-Nov-15	Pending
manreetvirk	27-Oct-15	24-Nov-15	Pending
gaus	27-Oct-15	13-Nov-15	Pending
TakinDecent	3-Nov-15	24-Nov-15	Pending
Shah Zaib	4-Nov-15	22-Jan-16	Pending
nonpri	6-Nov-15	30-Nov-15	Pending
arunkareer	7-Nov-15 Pending
Rabbahs	7-Nov-15	11/16/2015 and 23.02	Pending
Raghum4u	13-Nov-15	30-Nov-15	Pending
Majician	14-Nov-15 4-Dec-15 Pending
jumboboss	17-Nov-15 4-Dec-15 Pending
sparrow2015	18-Nov-15 18-Dec-15 Pending
sanmatta	18-Nov-15 10-Dec-15 job verifi 15-mar-16	Pending
v.vasanth19	19-Nov-15 3-Dec-15 Pending
indergreat	21-Nov-15	30-Nov-15	Pending
rohitjaggi	23-Nov-15 14-Dec-15 Pending
move2oz	23-Nov-15 10-Dec-15 Pending
aghausman	24-Nov-15 7-Dec-15 Pending
Abayoumi 25-Nov-15	7-Jan-16	Pending
mtabbaa83	4-Dec-15	15-Dec-15	Pending
namsfiz	8-Dec-15	2-Mar-16	Pending
dakshch	8-Dec-15 Pending
Alittlehelpneeded	8-Dec-15	16-Dec-15	Pending
cozmopravesh	9-Dec-15	11-Jan-16	Pending
arun32	15-Dec-15 Pending
Jahirul	19-Dec-15	6-Jan-16	Pending
Amlan	20-Dec-15	not yet	Pending
jan84	21-Dec-15	13-Jan-16	Pending
faroutsam	21-Dec-15	18-Jan-16	Pending
anoop vn	21-Dec-15	not yet	Pending
nxtdesaus	21-Dec-15	not yet	Pending
prasanthkrish	23-Dec-15	22-Jan-16	Pending
1400ashi	29-Dec-15	29-Jan-16	Pending
sultan azam 30-Dec-15	20-Jan-16	Pending
sudas	7-Jan-16	19-Jan-16	Pending
sapap	8-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
willhgh	8-Jan-16	Assessment Commence letter from CO	Pending
Unswer	8-Jan-16	Assessment Commence letter from CO	Pending
sriman	9-Jan-16	21-Jan-16	Pending
guru80	9-Jan-16	22-Jan-16	Pending
attique	10-Jan-16	29.01 and 15.02	Pending
alfancay	11-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
Mkanth	11-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
HappYness19	12-Jan-16	29-Jan-16	Pending
anmolk	12-Jan-16	4-Feb-16	Pending
rahulnair	12-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
ramapithecus	13-Jan-16	8-Feb-16	Pending
abch	13-Jan-16	1-Feb-16	Pending
seasalt	15-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
ankit smart	15-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
Romrio	16-Jan-16	2-Feb-16	Pending
mr.sachdeva	18-Jan-16	5-Feb-16	Pending
delhi ratnesh	18-Jan-16	4-Feb-16	Pending
sumitrb	18-Jan-16	4-Feb-16	Pending
theskyisalive	19-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
sabooo	19-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
abhpoda	21-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
ashwin.nooli	21-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
starwin4u	22-Jan-16	12-Feb-16	Pending
jp1984	22-Jan-16	2-Feb-16	Pending
Datolite	22-Jan-16	2-Feb-16	Pending
aussieby2016	22-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
realwizard	22-Jan-16	2-Feb-16	Pending
digvijayl	22-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
Aakash2012	23-Jan-16	10-Feb-16	Pending
nsiramsetty	26-Jan-16	15-Feb-16	Pending
spaniant	27-Jan-16	9-Feb-16	Pending
Vardhan16	29-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
Robi.bd	29-Jan-16	12-Feb-16	Pending
malbuquerque306 30-Jan-16	not yet	Pending
Salah-u-din	31-Jan-16	15-Feb-16	Pending
go2aus	2-Feb-16	16-Feb-16	Pending
KV1990	2-Feb-16 Pending
v 2jsin	4-Feb-16	not yet	Pending
skynet16	4-Feb-16	17-Mar-16	Pending
kawal_547	4-Feb-16	27-Feb-16	Pending
v_2jsin	5-Feb-16	15-Feb-16	Pending
bhuiyena	5-Feb-16	not yet	Pending
nilesh.ind	6-Feb-16	24-Feb-16	Pending
Alhad	10-Feb-16	not yet	Pending
wasim.yousaf	10-Feb-16	28-Feb-16	Pending
myasirma	18-Feb-16	11-Mar-16	Pending
Learn	23-Feb-16	8-Mar-16	Pending
charlie31	23-Feb-16	10-Mar-16	Pending
marli15	26-Feb-16	not yet	Pending
Ashish_2574	3-Mar-16	not yet	Pending
shadbullah	4-Mar-16	not yet	Pending
varun86	11-Mar-16	not yet	Pending


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

Ever since I have started working on this list, I have also list of applicants who have received their grant in last 3 months. Untill today we have 65 grants in month of march and 53 in feb

Name lodgment CO contact	Grant
Ktoda	19-Mar-15	5/5/2015 03-Feb-2016	9-Feb-16
Usmansshaikh	11-Apr-15	28-May-15	30-Dec-15
firsttimer	7-Aug-15	07.08 and 19.01	17-Mar-16
vinc	17-Aug-15	23.10 and 07.12	4-Mar-16
tt2	21-Aug-15	08-Oct-15 25-Nov-15	5-Feb-16
sachin1978	9-Sep-15	12-Oct-15	1-Mar-16
gmt300	9-Sep-15	28-Oct-15	8-Mar-16
Rajesh2581	10-Sep-15	23-Oct-15	19-Feb-16
vram	11-Sep-15	21-Oct-15 15-Dec-15	9-Feb-16
abhionnet	11-Sep-15	Direct grant	2-Mar-16
navision	12-Sep-15	Direct grant	3-Mar-16
kasi.maddula	16-Sep-15	30-Dec-15	18-Feb-16
Bittu007	16-Sep-15	25-Oct-15	4-Mar-16
Tushar_2015	18-Sep-15	29-Oct-15 4-Nov-15	24-Feb-16
canchi_mohd	23-Sep-15	Direct grant	4-Mar-16
Rj2309	25-Sep-15	28-Oct-15	3-Mar-16
ABCG	28-Sep-15	30-Oct-15	11-Mar-16
Irfan Bhatti 2-Oct-15	11/6/2015 10.12.2015	1-Mar-16
selva madurai	5-Oct-15	30-Nov-15	18-Feb-16
doubletrouble	5-Oct-15	5-Nov-15	24-Feb-16
auseducated	8-Oct-15	2-Feb-16	8-Feb-16
Tpfp	14-Oct-15	3-Dec-15	17-Mar-16
dkbhawsar	14-Oct-15	3-Nov-15	9-Mar-16
bonjovi	15-Oct-15	Direct grant	2-Feb-16
kaukuti	15-Oct-15	18-Nov-15	8-Feb-16
sipoflifein	17-Oct-15	22-Dec-15	3-Mar-16
rish)1986	19-Oct-15	16-Nov-15	1-Feb-16
Surbhi	26-Oct-15	10-Nov-15	9-Mar-16
kaivalya	27-Oct-15	12-Nov-15	9-Mar-16
chasaran	28-Oct-15	16-Nov-15	16-Mar-16
Furqan	31-Oct-15	Direct grant	8-Mar-16
naveedahmad1983	7-Nov-15	26-Nov-15	26-Feb-16
happie2012	9-Nov-15	10-Dec-15	9-Feb-16
yasmeenaaa	11-Nov-15	16-Dec-15	3-Mar-16
barney83	12-Nov-15 4-Dec-15 12-Feb-16
scrollmeout	12-Nov-15	23-Nov-15	17-Mar-16
Abhi2015	14-Nov-15	10-Feb-16	22-Feb-16
Sharma13r	17-Nov-15	10-Feb-16	19-Feb-16
wolfskin	19-Nov-15	4-Dec-15	15-Feb-16
sunny_619	19-Nov-15	9-Dec-15	12-Feb-16
raksand	19-Nov-15	11-Dec-15	2-Mar-16
KrithiAussie	19-Nov-15	30 nov and 30 dec	22-Feb-16
AUSK	23-Nov-15	2-Dec-15	12-Feb-16
eoinmfogarty	23-Nov-15 18-Feb-16
Umas	25-Nov-15 8-Dec-15 12-mar-16	2-Mar-16
Sankaur	25-Nov-15 14-Dec-15 2-Mar-16
sandipgp	26-Nov-15 7-Dec-15 26-Feb-16
getmeausnow	26-Nov-15 9-Mar-16
vzdike	28-Nov-15 21-Dec-15 6-Feb-16
saatish_raj	28-Nov-15 20-Dec-15 2-Mar-16
diogosgp	28-Nov-15	8-Dec-15	18-Feb-16
electrified	29-Nov-15	8-Dec-15	15-Feb-16
oz_rockz	1-Dec-15	9-Dec-15	24-Feb-16
shivily	2-Dec-15	15-Dec-15	15-Feb-16
Gunjeet	2-Dec-15	14-Dec-15	18-Feb-16
Jeeten#80	3-Dec-15	9-Dec-15	27-Jan-16
shuchi	3-Dec-15	11-Dec-15	18-Feb-16
Suganya Narayanan 4-Dec-15	15-Dec-15	18-Feb-16
prasannakp84	4-Dec-15	14-Dec-15	18-Feb-16
rameezsh1	5-Dec-15	16-Dec-15	17-Feb-16
jeba	5-Dec-15	14-Dec-15	22-Feb-16
kkkish	5-Dec-15	18-Dec-15	18-Feb-16
Jai. Kumar	6-Dec-15	22-Dec-15	15-Feb-16
Raj189	7-Dec-15	16-Dec-15	8-Feb-16
janiva	7-Dec-15	18-Dec-15	14-Mar-16
Ozbeckons	8-Dec-15	16-Dec-15	6-Feb-16
powerful_j	8-Dec-15	13-Jan-16	8-Mar-16
unknown	9-Dec-15	Direct grant	9-Mar-16
van00	9-Dec-15	11-Jan-16	17-Mar-16
shefo1983	10-Dec-15	15-Jan-16	22-Feb-16
bharathjangam	10-Dec-15	14-Jan-16	25-Feb-16
George2014	10-Dec-15	12-Jan-16	3-Mar-16
gd2015	12-Dec-15	22-Dec-15	23-Feb-16
ani01	13-Dec-15	12-Jan-16	4-Mar-16
js22	14-Dec-15	12-Jan-16	9-Mar-16
boo2013	15-Dec-15	11-Jan-16	1-Feb-16
faslu	16-Dec-15	8-Jan-16	16-Feb-16
wizard82	17-Dec-15	12-Jan-16	2-Mar-16
msr83	18-Dec-15	12-Jan-16	27-Jan-16
tridib.heritage	18-Dec-15	15-Jan-16	17-Mar-16
hjst	21-Dec-15	Direct grant	28-Jan-16
ragas	21-Dec-15	15.01 and 11.02	8-Mar-16
sameerberlas	23-Dec-15	23-Jan-16	26-Feb-16
smashinarun	23-Dec-15	21-Jan-16	24-Feb-16
tariq5188	27-Dec-15	Direct grant	3-Feb-16
ginni	4-Jan-16	4-Feb-16	4-Mar-16
vikaschandra	6-Jan-16	19-Jan-16	16-Mar-16
engfahmi	8-Jan-16	19-Jan-16	29-Feb-16
Xyr90	8-Jan-16	25-Jan-16	8-Mar-16
Rhea2015	8-Jan-16	12-Jan-16	24-Feb-16
gecashish	8-Jan-16	Direct grant	11-Mar-16
Patriot	9-Jan-16	4-Feb-16	24-Feb-16
varun01	9-Jan-16	22-Jan-16	8-Mar-16
Bala.jr	13-Jan-16	Direct grant	28-Jan-16
dreamin_of_aus	13-Jan-16	25-Jan-16	3-Mar-16
Flothefrog	14-Jan-16	29-Jan-16	8-Mar-16
ketheess	15-Jan-16	Direct grant	2-Feb-16
Shivamm	16-Jan-16	Direct grant	2-Feb-16
Makybdiva	20-Jan-16	15-Feb-16	3-Mar-16
AU_move_2013	20-Jan-16	15-Feb-16	17-Mar-16
Larryu	20-Jan-16	15-Feb-16	3-Mar-16
amio_098	21-Jan-16	25-Feb-16	25-Feb-16
rajesh.itune	22-Jan-16	Direct grant	2-Mar-16
lonelyheartz	22-Jan-16	3-Feb-16	8-Mar-16
ujern	22-Jan-16	4-Feb-16	10-Mar-16
LakshmiNarasimhan S	23-Jan-16	11-Feb-16	2-Mar-16
ashiqcep	25-Jan-16	22-Feb-16	11-Mar-16
medrep	25-Jan-16	25.02 AND 04.03	8-Mar-16
sgthushara	25-Jan-16	10-Feb-16	17-Mar-16
bharathi039	26-Jan-16	8-Feb-16	15-Mar-16
pinkyong	5-Dec-15	11-Feb-16	16-Mar-16
ssaleh	1-Feb-16	16-Feb-16	17-Mar-16
Waqasbinrasheed	2-Feb-16	16-Feb-16	7-Mar-16
engineer20	5-Feb-16	not yet	4-Mar-16
sougat818	5-Feb-16	Direct grant	11-Mar-16
Pausatio	8-Feb-16	Direct grant	29-Feb-16
shre.sunaust	16-Feb-16	22-Feb-16	15-Mar-16
acrd87	16-Feb-16	27-Feb-16	16-Mar-16
rishishabby	18-Feb-16	Direct grant	2-Mar-16
Bic	19-Feb-16	19-Feb-16	3-Mar-16
r_zz	19-Feb-16	Direct grant	11-Mar-16
bimaldas	23-Feb-16	15-Feb-16	8-Mar-16
simpsonaj	23-Feb-16	Direct grant	9-Mar-16


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

Guys,

Is GSM adelaide fast in giving grant compared with other locations
Any comment?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Learn said:


> Guys, Is GSM adelaide fast in giving grant compared with other locations Any comment?


About the same.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

1400ashi said:


> Ever since I have started working on this list, I have also list of applicants who have received their grant in last 3 months. Untill today we have 65 grants in month of march and 53 in feb
> 
> Name lodgment CO contact	Grant
> Ktoda	19-Mar-15	5/5/2015 03-Feb-2016	9-Feb-16
> ...


Andy can use this list to check if someone has not updated the immitracker he can update it from his side to have more accuracy with the data. 

Awesome work Ashi seems like you are following the thread very closely and not missing anything


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi Learn,,, you are right,, GSM Brisbane is worst in processing 190 application,,,


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

1400ashi said:


> Ever since I have started working on this list, I have also list of applicants who have received their grant in last 3 months. Untill today we have 65 grants in month of march and 53 in feb
> 
> Name lodgment CO contact	Grant
> Ktoda	19-Mar-15	5/5/2015 03-Feb-2016	9-Feb-16
> ...


Well done ashi.:grouphug:


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

hello friends,

Its been more than 4 months , still waiting for grant :-(
I have discussed with my HR about job verification, he told me that he has not received any call or email yet. Also he asked me from which mail Id, the mail would come?

So, Could anybody tell, from which email-ID Job verification email come to HR team??


----------



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

Laxmikanth513 said:


> Hi Learn,,, you are right,, GSM Brisbane is worst in processing 190 application,,,


I am with GSM brisbane as well.
I lodged my visa 190 on Feb, 5.
CO contact on Mar, 4.
she acknowledges the receipt of additional document on Mar, 16.

the status is still "Assessment in progress"
would it be changed to "finalized" directly or it should pass through "pending"

Cheers,


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

MimoMKF said:


> I am with GSM brisbane as well.
> I lodged my visa 190 on Feb, 5.
> CO contact on Mar, 4.
> she acknowledges the receipt of additional document on Mar, 16.
> ...


 I also uploaded all the documents a week back.
Hoping myself to be lucky this time :fingerscrossed:


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Today I received email from CO with below summary,

“Thank you very your visa application and DIBP processing your Visa application as soon as possible. All non-citizen visa applicants’ visa applications are assessed on individual basis and various checks and legal requirements to be checked for each applicant. These checks time very from individual to individual circumstances.
Unfortunately, I am not in position to give you definite time frame when you application but DIBP will do all things to finalize your application as possible as earlier”

My last response was on 22-January and sent follow up email on 15th February. After looking carefully CO email, I noticed in trailing emails that yesterday (17th march) my follow up email (sent on 15th February) was forwarded to CO and next day (today CO responded me by writing above).
Its mean emails which we reply/sent on general email ([email protected]) does not go directly to CO? These emails go to DIBP and then they forward to CO?

I understand DIBP just yesterday forwarded my response/follow up email and today CO responded. So CO yet to work & evaluate my natural justice respond and that is why he sent update to me. my case will go how long

Already today 6 months passed (Lodged on 18th September and today is 18 March 2016)


----------



## Mimi4Au (Jan 23, 2014)

Visa application 29/01/2016
CO assigned 27/02/2016
Medical 10/03/2016
Documents submitted 18/03/2016 (PCC , Form 80 and spouse PTE results)

Waiting starts... !!!!


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Andy can use this list to check if someone has not updated the immitracker he can update it from his side to have more accuracy with the data.
> 
> Awesome work Ashi seems like you are following the thread very closely and not missing anything


thanks Vikas.

I checked in immitracker as well there were few people who didn't update. so am sure this can help Andy too for data analysis


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

Dear 1400ashi,

Please add me in the list Visa lodged on 10th March 2016, CO contact Pending, Grant Pending

Thanks


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

I applied on the 31 jan 2016 and CO got assigned on the 15th feb 2016 .. 189 me with my spouse.. gsm brisbane

Strange


----------



## BARDIYA (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi all.. am sorry to ask this question here. May I know what are the banks accepted for paying visa fees. I tried IDBI BANK (India) and payment declined. Pls any of the Indian friends help me.

Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

You can use ICICI or HDFC travel card.


----------



## BARDIYA (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks for your reply

Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


----------



## BARDIYA (Oct 7, 2013)

manc0108 said:


> You can use ICICI or HDFC travel card.


I already have axis travel card. Can I use that ?

Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

BARDIYA said:


> I already have axis travel card. Can I use that ?
> 
> Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
> 60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)



Yes, you can use Axis Bank Travel card if you already have that... go with that.


All the best


----------



## atrain (Feb 2, 2015)

NONPRI said:


> hello friends,
> 
> Its been more than 4 months , still waiting for grant :-(
> I have discussed with my HR about job verification, he told me that he has not received any call or email yet. Also he asked me from which mail Id, the mail would come?
> ...


I also asked this to my HR, he said he has not received any call however my manager received verification call on his desk phone after about 20 days they called me again for my verification.since then silence.I could not explain things much clearly . Dont know what if a candidate dont perform well when Hi Commision calls. Request forum members to shed some light


----------



## malbuquerque306 (Jun 22, 2015)

I got my 190 grant visa last night (morning in Adelaide). 
It's been exactly 3 months since my EOI submission (18/12/2015 - 18/3/2016). 
Waiting game is over, thanks to God.
My immitracker record is updated.
Thanks and all the best for you guys who are waiting the "golden" e-mail.


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

Added my name 



Name lodgment CO contactGrant

deepgill30-Jun-1525.08, 30.11, Pending

pmodi866-Jul-1528-Sep-15Pending

Gundi17-Aug-15Pending

jaideepchanda126-Aug-1517-Oct-15Pending

fernandes.oscar31-Aug-153-Dec-15Pending

Lakshmikanth5138-Sep-1526-Nov-15Pending

Harishmekwana 6-Sep-1520-Jan-16Pending

gasimkhan12311-Sep-1511-Dec-15 27-Dec-15Pending

samage18-Sep-1527.10 and 22.12Pending

ravian72021-Sep-1528-Oct-15 30-Dec-15Pending

shahocean 2-Oct-1527-Nov-15Pending

macknojia5-Oct-155-Nov-15Pending

Evan826-Oct-156-Nov-15Pending

vybhavkmadadi8-Oct-154-Nov-15Pending

Settleinaus19-Oct-157-Nov-15Pending

Timfong19-Oct-15Pending

giridharanb23-Oct-1510-Nov-15Pending

harryb72924-Oct-1530-Nov-15Pending

vinvid24-Oct-1512-Nov-15Pending

Heywb26-Oct-1513-Nov-15Pending

kaivalya27-Oct-1512-Nov-15Pending

manreetvirk27-Oct-1525-Nov-15Pending

gaus27-Oct-1513-Nov-15Pending

TakinDecent3-Nov-1524-Nov-15Pending

Shah Zaib4-Nov-1522-Jan-16Pending

nonpri6-Nov-1530-Nov-15Pending

arunkareer7-Nov-15Pending

Raghum4u13-Nov-1530-Nov-15Pending

Majician14-Nov-15 4-Dec-15 Pending

jumbo boss17-Nov-15 4-Dec-15 Pending

sparrow201518-Nov-15 18-Dec-15 Pending

sanmatta18-Nov-15 10-Dec-15 job verifi 15-mar-16Pending

v.vasanth1919-Nov-15 3-Dec-15 Pending

indergreat21-Nov-1530-Nov-15Pending

rohitjaggi23-Nov-15 14-Dec-15 Pending

move2oz23-Nov-15 10-Dec-15 Pending

aghausman24-Nov-15 7-Dec-15 Pending

mtabbaa834-Dec-1515-Dec-15Pending

namsfiz8-Dec-152-Mar-16Pending

Alittlehelpneeded8-Dec-1516-Dec-15Pending
Dakshch 8-Dec 11-Jan Pending


cozmopravesh9-Dec-1511-Jan-16Pending

arun3215-Dec-15Pending

Jahirul19-Dec-156-Jan-16Pending

jan8421-Dec-1513-Jan-16Pending

faroutsam21-Dec-1518-Jan-16Pending

anoop vn21-Dec-15not yetPending

nxtdesaus21-Dec-15not yetPending

prasanthkrish23-Dec-1521-Jan-16Pending

1400ashi29-Dec-1529-Jan-16Pending

sultan azam 30-Dec-1520-Jan-16Pending

sudas7-Jan-1619-Jan-16Pending

sapap8-Jan-16not yetPending

willhgh8-Jan-16Assessment Commence letter from COPending

Unswer8-Jan-16Assessment Commence letter from COPending

sriman9-Jan-1621-Jan-16Pending

guru809-Jan-1622-Jan-16Pending

attique10-Jan-1629.01 and 15.02Pending

alfancay11-Jan-16not yetPending

Mkanth11-Jan-16not yetPending

HappYness1912-Jan-1629-Jan-16Pending

anmolk12-Jan-164-Feb-16Pending

rahulnair12-Jan-16not yetPending

ramapithecus13-Jan-168-Feb-16Pending

abch13-Jan-161-Feb-16Pending

seasalt15-Jan-16not yetPending

ankit smart15-Jan-16not yetPending

Romrio16-Jan-162-Feb-16Pending

mr.sachdeva18-Jan-165-Feb-16Pending

delhi ratnesh18-Jan-164-Feb-16Pending

sumitrb18-Jan-164-Feb-16Pending

theskyisalive19-Jan-16not yetPending

abhpoda21-Jan-16not yetPending

ashwin.nooli21-Jan-16not yetPending

starwin4u22-Jan-1612-Feb-16Pending

jp198422-Jan-162-Feb-16Pending

Datolite22-Jan-162-Feb-16Pending

aussieby201622-Jan-16not yetPending

realwizard22-Jan-162-Feb-16Pending

digvijayl22-Jan-16not yetPending

Aakash201223-Jan-1610-Feb-16Pending

nsiramsetty26-Jan-1615-Feb-16Pending

spaniant27-Jan-169-Feb-16Pending

Vardhan1629-Jan-16not yetPending

Robi.bd29-Jan-1612-Feb-16Pending

malbuquerque306 30-Jan-16not yetPending

go2aus2-Feb-1616-Feb-16Pending

v 2jsin4-Feb-16not yetPending

kawal 5474-Feb-16not yetPending

v_2jsin5-Feb-1615-Feb-16Pending

bhuiyena5-Feb-16not yetPending

Alhad10-Feb-16not yetPending


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

Isn't gsm Adelaide being too slow in processing applications ?? 
Or the random selection is making it appear slow ??
March applicants are getting grants, people from November are still waiting.
If only they had a official application tracking system. 

Sigh !!!!


----------



## Datolite (Mar 11, 2016)

dakshch said:


> Isn't gsm Adelaide being too slow in processing applications ??
> Or the random selection is making it appear slow ??
> March applicants are getting grants, people from November are still waiting.
> If only they had a official application tracking system.
> ...


Very confusing. I applied in Jan and still waiting so how can March get in there!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Datolite said:


> Very confusing. I applied in Jan and still waiting so how can March get in there!


Because the process depends on an individual CO and each application/applicant is different.


----------



## parv007 (Sep 25, 2015)

Hello guys , 190 visa

Need your help i applied for private tutor last year everything was done , the only thing is when they verified the job location it was found lock and they ask the neighboring businessmen (who was new there) about the institute , he said yes he knows the owner as well but did not know me ..
So we got allegations from visa officer that we provided them bogus documents which is not correct , they did not inquired from my employer . i am very confused as they have asked us to provide my answers to their allegations but i am really confused how can they be so sure on a third guy.

Please help


----------



## BARDIYA (Oct 7, 2013)

cozmopravesh said:


> Yes, you can use Axis Bank Travel card if you already have that... go with that.
> 
> All the best


Thanks

Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

malbuquerque306 said:


> I got my 190 grant visa last night (morning in Adelaide).
> It's been exactly 3 months since my EOI submission (18/12/2015 - 18/3/2016).
> Waiting game is over, thanks to God.
> My immitracker record is updated.
> Thanks and all the best for you guys who are waiting the "golden" e-mail.


Congratulations Malbuquerque.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

parv007 said:


> Hello guys , 190 visa
> 
> Need your help i applied for private tutor last year everything was done , the only thing is when they verified the job location it was found lock and they ask the neighboring businessmen (who was new there) about the institute , he said yes he knows the owner as well but did not know me ..
> So we got allegations from visa officer that we provided them bogus documents which is not correct , they did not inquired from my employer . i am very confused as they have asked us to provide my answers to their allegations but i am really confused how can they be so sure on a third guy.
> ...


Has the CO sent you letter of natural justice?

You need to prove that you work for that institue and during he visit from the verification officers the place was closed due to certain reason(specify). If you have any attendence system available at your institue and can get the data share it with them (if available and possible). Give them contact details of your employer in case they want to reach him/her again. Let your employer also know about the situation for him to respond positively in case re-verification happens. The only means is to convince the CO with as much evidence you can provide.


----------



## parv007 (Sep 25, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Has the CO sent you letter of natural justice?
> 
> You need to prove that you work for that institue and during he visit from the verification officers the place was closed due to certain reason(specify). If you have any attendence system available at your institue and can get the data share it with them (if available and possible). Give them contact details of your employer in case they want to reach him/her again. Let your employer also know about the situation for him to respond positively in case re-verification happens. The only means is to convince the CO with as much evidence you can provide.


Vikas thank you so much for the time .

I have sent them all the proofs that i have , the institute is not that big institute as we are helping kids from weaker section of society as well. fingers crossed


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

parv007 said:


> Vikas thank you so much for the time .
> 
> I have sent them all the proofs that i have , the institute is not that big institute as we are helping kids from weaker section of society as well. fingers crossed


Good to know that you sent all the available evidences for your claim. Best wishes to you with your application.


----------



## parv007 (Sep 25, 2015)

parv007 said:


> Vikas thank you so much for the time .
> 
> I have sent them all the proofs that i have , the institute is not that big institute as we are helping kids from weaker section of society as well. fingers crossed


thank you vikas


----------



## godsglory (Nov 19, 2015)

sting the list after little editing


Name lodgment CO contact Grant 
deepgill 30-Jun-15 25.08, 30.11, Pending 
pmodi86 6-Jul-15 28-Sep-15 Pending 
Gundi 17-Aug-15 Pending 
jaideepchanda1 26-Aug-15 17-Oct-15 Pending 
fernandes.oscar 31-Aug-15 3-Dec-15 Pending 
Lakshmikanth513 8-Sep-15 26-Nov-15 Pending 
Harishmekwana 6-Sep-15 20-Jan-16 Pending 
gasimkhan123 11-Sep-15 11-Dec-15 27-Dec-15 Pending 
samage 18-Sep-15 27.10 and 22.12 Pending 
ravian720 21-Sep-15 28-Oct-15 30-Dec-15 Pending 
shahocean 2-Oct-15 27-Nov-15 Pending macknojia 5-Oct-15 5-Nov-15 Pending Evan82 6-Oct-15 6-Nov-15 Pending vybhavkmadadi 8-Oct-15 4-Nov-15 Pending 
Settleinaus 19-Oct-15 7-Nov-15 Pending 
Timfong 19-Oct-15 Pending 
giridharanb 23-Oct-15 10-Nov-15 Pending harryb729 24-Oct-15 30-Nov-15 Pending vinvid 24-Oct-15 12-Nov-15 Pending 
Heywb 26-Oct-15 13-Nov-15 Pending kaivalya 27-Oct-15 12-Nov-15 Pending manreetvirk 27-Oct-15 25-Nov-15 Pending 
gaus 27-Oct-15 13-Nov-15 Pending 
TakinDecent 3-Nov-15 24-Nov-15 Pending 
Shah Zaib 4-Nov-15 22-Jan-16 Pending 
nonpri 6-Nov-15 30-Nov-15 Pending 
arunkareer 7-Nov-15 Pending 
Raghum4u 13-Nov-15 30-Nov-15 Pending 
Majician 14-Nov-15 4-Dec-15 Pending jumbo boss 17-Nov-15 4-Dec-15 Pending 
sparrow2015 18-Nov-15 18-Dec-15 Pending 
sanmatta 18-Nov-15 10-Dec-15 job verifi 15-mar-16 Pending 
v.vasanth19 19-Nov-15 3-Dec-15 Pending 
indergreat 21-Nov-15 30-Nov-15 Pending 
rohitjaggi 23-Nov-15 14-Dec-15 Pending 
move2oz 23-Nov-15 10-Dec-15 Pending 
aghausman 24-Nov-15 7-Dec-15 Pending 
Abayoumi 25-Nov-2015, 7-Jan-2016, pending
mtabbaa83 4-Dec-15 15-Dec-15 
Pending 
namsfiz 8-Dec-15 2-Mar-16 Pending 
Alittlehelpneeded 8-Dec-15 16-Dec-15 Pending 
cozmopravesh 9-Dec-15 11-Jan-16 Pending 
arun32 15-Dec-15 Pending 
Jahirul 19-Dec-15 6-Jan-16 Pending 
jan84 21-Dec-15 13-Jan-16 Pending 
faroutsam 21-Dec-15 18-Jan-16 Pending 
anoop vn 21-Dec-15 not yet Pending nxtdesaus 21-Dec-15 not yet Pending prasanthkrish 23-Dec-15 21-Jan-16 Pending 
1400ashi 29-Dec-15 29-Jan-16 Pending 
sultan azam 30-Dec-15 20-Jan-16 Pending 
sudas 7-Jan-16 19-Jan-16 Pending 
sapap 8-Jan-16 not yet Pending 
willhgh 8-Jan-16 Assessment Commence letter from CO Pending 
Unswer 8-Jan-16 Assessment Commence letter from CO Pending 
sriman 9-Jan-16 21-Jan-16 Pending guru80 9-Jan-16 22-Jan-16 Pending attique 10-Jan-16 29.01 and 15.02 Pending 
alfancay 11-Jan-16 not yet Pending Mkanth 11-Jan-16 not yet Pending HappYness19 12-Jan-16 29-Jan-16 Pending 
anmolk 12-Jan-16 4-Feb-16 Pending rahulnair 12-Jan-16 not yet Pending ramapithecus 13-Jan-16 8-Feb-16 Pending 
abch 13-Jan-16 1-Feb-16 Pending 
seasalt 15-Jan-16 not yet Pending 
ankit smart 15-Jan-16 not yet Pending Romrio 16-Jan-16 2-Feb-16 Pending mr.sachdeva 18-Jan-16 5-Feb-16 Pending 
delhi ratnesh 18-Jan-16 4-Feb-16 Pending 
sumitrb 18-Jan-16 4-Feb-16 Pending theskyisalive 19-Jan-16 not yet Pending abhpoda 21-Jan-16 not yet Pending ashwin.nooli 21-Jan-16 not yet Pending starwin4u 22-Jan-16 12-Feb-16 Pending 
jp1984 22-Jan-16 2-Feb-16 Pending Datolite 22-Jan-16 2-Feb-16 Pending aussieby2016 22-Jan-16 not yet Pending 
realwizard 22-Jan-16 2-Feb-16 Pending 
digvijayl 22-Jan-16 not yet Pending Aakash2012 23-Jan-16 10-Feb-16 Pending 
nsiramsetty 26-Jan-16 15-Feb-16 Pending 
spaniant 27-Jan-16 9-Feb-16 Pending Vardhan16 29-Jan-16 not yet Pending Robi.bd 29-Jan-16 12-Feb-16 Pending malbuquerque306 30-Jan-16 not yet Pending 
go2aus 2-Feb-16 16-Feb-16 Pending 
v 2jsin 4-Feb-16 not yet Pending 
kawal 547 4-Feb-16 not yet Pending 
v_2jsin 5-Feb-16 15-Feb-16 Pending bhuiyena 5-Feb-16 not yet Pending 
Alhad 10-Feb-16 not yet Pending Gods glory -22nd sept 15 -7th Nov 15 pending


----------



## Jaideepchanda1 (Aug 11, 2015)

godsglory said:


> sting the list after little editing
> 
> 
> Name lodgment CO contact Grant
> ...


Thanks for updating the list godsglory... really worried now been 3 months almost after the last update.


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi strain,,, even I got call from High commission, I too didn't perform wel, because as I was busy in work, moreover I am working in a industry as a mechanical technician so there will be lot of noise, therefore I couldn't speak much,, I got a cal on January 12 th 2016 after that no reply nothing, really worried,,, will they cal me again ? What will happen next ?


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

Please someone suggest me, is it a problem if we not responded to high commission when we get a cal, I think because of that only my visa is still in pending, when they called me I was in work pressure so didn't answer in a proper way,, please in need your help


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Laxmikanth513 said:


> Please someone suggest me, is it a problem if we not responded to high commission when we get a cal, I think because of that only my visa is still in pending, when they called me I was in work pressure so didn't answer in a proper way,, please in need your help



Do not worry buddy..... have faith and patience


----------



## NxtDesAus (Jun 12, 2013)

Today my 90 days has been completed.since I have lodge my application, my status is 'Application Received. No CO contact, no further documentation require yet. I am now losing my patience, thinking to call DIBP tomorrow. Is this right time to call?


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

NxtDesAus said:


> Today my 90 days has been completed.since I have lodge my application, my status is 'Application Received. No CO contact, no further documentation require yet. I am now losing my patience, thinking to call DIBP tomorrow. Is this right time to call?


You have all the reasons to call them; however, I am afraid if it will bear some fruit as they give standard reply to everyone to wait.

Nevertheless, give it a try and see if it helps.


----------



## Amlan (Dec 3, 2015)

Can anyone please share the DIBP contact number? I have completed 92 days after lodging the visa application and the status still shows as "Application received" with no CO contact till now.

I will call them first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## Amlan (Dec 3, 2015)

NxtDesAus said:


> Today my 90 days has been completed.since I have lodge my application, my status is 'Application Received. No CO contact, no further documentation require yet. I am now losing my patience, thinking to call DIBP tomorrow. Is this right time to call?


Your timeline is exactly similar as mine and same status as yours...no CO contact, no update nothing. Are the applications lodged in that week of December lost or something?


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

Was it an off shore application and lodged through an agent and was it paper based or online ?


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

Amlan said:


> Can anyone please share the DIBP contact number? I have completed 92 days after lodging the visa application and the status still shows as "Application received" with no CO contact till now.
> 
> I will call them first thing tomorrow morning.



DIBP Number 

00611300364613

Good luck with your call

My situation is thesame as yours 
Although, It has been 110 days since Visa lodgment and CO has been just allocated without any contact or request.

My application status is still the same since lodgment date "application received"

I called the DIBP twice and got the standard answer
Be patient and wait


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Salah-u-din said:


> Was it an off shore application and lodged through an agent and was it paper based or online ?


I have not seen a paper based application in this forum for the past year  not sure if these are still accepted.


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

NxtDesAus said:


> Today my 90 days has been completed.since I have lodge my application, my status is 'Application Received. No CO contact, no further documentation require yet. I am now losing my patience, thinking to call DIBP tomorrow. Is this right time to call?


DIBP Number 00611300364613 Good luck with your call My situation is thesame as yours Although, It has been 110 days since Visa lodgment and CO has been just allocated without any contact or request. My application status is still the same since lodgment date "application received" I called the DIBP twice and got the standard answer Be patient and wait


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

Salah-u-din said:


> Was it an off shore application and lodged through an agent and was it paper based or online ?



No more paper based applications 
Only online visa applications through immiaccount is available now


----------



## gmt300 (Nov 20, 2015)

Laxmikanth513 said:


> Please someone suggest me, is it a problem if we not responded to high commission when we get a cal, I think because of that only my visa is still in pending, when they called me I was in work pressure so didn't answer in a proper way,, please in need your help


why don't you call up the high commission and give reference of the call and ask them if any additional information is needed ? my call did not last for more than 6 to 7 mins and i got the visa. It could be that your visa is pending due to some other internal checks. But to lay your doubt to rest simply call the high commission and speak to them with reference to the earlier call.


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi gmt 300,,,
I called to high commission Delhi, but they said to know about your 190 application you must call to Adelaide office only, ,,, You called them or they only did?


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Laxmikanth513 said:


> Hi gmt 300,,,
> I called to high commission Delhi, but they said to know about your 190 application you must call to Adelaide office only, ,,, You called them or they only did?



If they were not satisfied with your interview over call then CO will send you an e-mail for clarifying the doubts which is called Natural Justice e-mail.

I do not think anything is there in your hand now..... You need to be patient. Also keep in touch with your employers to see if they got any verification call/e-mail regarding you.


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

If he has not satisfied, would you have sent me a e mail right? I haven't received any mail,,, but in the last month our agent sent a mail to CO for tht she replied, "your application is in mandatory cheks ; my concern is I got a call from high commission on January 12 th 2016 ,, I lodged visa on 8 th September 2015 ,, 6 months completed,,,


----------



## gmt300 (Nov 20, 2015)

Laxmikanth513 said:


> If he has not satisfied, would you have sent me a e mail right? I haven't received any mail,,, but in the last month our agent sent a mail to CO for tht she replied, "your application is in mandatory cheks ; my concern is I got a call from high commission on January 12 th 2016 ,, I lodged visa on 8 th September 2015 ,, 6 months completed,,,


considering your case, I presume that there are other checks that they are conducting. There is nothing to be alarmed if it has taken 6 months. When I last spoke to Adelaide the lead times are in range of 6 months now due to heavy load of applications. Some might be getting early. But if you check on immitracker they are tracking about 400 applications. the lead time coming out of this immitracker cannot be referred as standard since the total applications in in range of 20,000 a majority of which are not represented in immitracker.

As of now I do not think that there is anything to be alarmed yet. If CO needs additional information they will contact you.


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

Friend i have a question.. In what circumstances does one get a call from the Immigration and what do they ask you.. I have applied for the visa with my wife without getting points for my work experience as i had 60 points already..thanks


----------



## gmt300 (Nov 20, 2015)

Salah-u-din said:


> Friend i have a question.. In what circumstances does one get a call from the Immigration and what do they ask you.. I have applied for the visa with my wife without getting points for my work experience as i had 60 points already..thanks


there is no specific circumstance. this is random. some may get a call. they will ask about job profile, daily activities etc, duration of employement with present and past employers, these are very basic questions and nothing to worry about.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Salah-u-din said:


> Friend i have a question.. In what circumstances does one get a call from the Immigration and what do they ask you.. I have applied for the visa with my wife without getting points for my work experience as i had 60 points already..thanks



They generally seem to call for whom employment verification is in process, as you are not claiming work exp points so the chances for your verification are least.

So enjoy your wait duration and be patient.

Nothing to worry for you mate.

All the best


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks so much


----------



## harish2020 (Apr 9, 2011)

I always wanted to write this, but it took me over 3 months to write on this forum, yes after 3 long months wait, I finally received the grant last friday, I received the visa grant for myself, wife and my Kid, Thanks to each and every one of you in the forum, And wishing everyone a very speedy grant. The waiting period was a big nightmare and each passing day was really difficult. I called the DIBP twice, but as usual they did give me the usual response. Whoever is waiting to receive the grant, please wait, ur Grant is on the way...

All the very best 


Software Engineer 190 Vic SS.
Visa applied --25 Nov 2015
CO Contact --- 16 Dec 2015
Documents uploaded 06-Jan-2016
Visa Grant ---18 Mar 2016
IED---28 Dec 2016


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

Congratulations,,, all the best for your future,,,


----------



## Jaideepchanda1 (Aug 11, 2015)

harish2020 said:


> I always wanted to write this, but it took me over 3 months to write on this forum, yes after 3 long months wait, I finally received the grant last friday, I received the visa grant for myself, wife and my Kid, Thanks to each and every one of you in the forum, And wishing everyone a very speedy grant. The waiting period was a big nightmare and each passing day was really difficult. I called the DIBP twice, but as usual they did give me the usual response. Whoever is waiting to receive the grant, please wait, ur Grant is on the way...
> 
> All the very best
> 
> ...


Congrats and all the best for your new journey


----------



## harishmekwana (Mar 8, 2016)

harish2020 said:


> I always wanted to write this, but it took me over 3 months to write on this forum, yes after 3 long months wait, I finally received the grant last friday, I received the visa grant for myself, wife and my Kid, Thanks to each and every one of you in the forum, And wishing everyone a very speedy grant. The waiting period was a big nightmare and each passing day was really difficult. I called the DIBP twice, but as usual they did give me the usual response. Whoever is waiting to receive the grant, please wait, ur Grant is on the way...
> 
> All the very best
> 
> ...



Many Many congratulations Harish2020. Have an excellent life down under.

__________________________________________________
Software Engineer
261313
SN 190
Visa Lodged Date 06/09/2015
Medical Uploaded Date : 18/10/2015
Bahrain Police Clearance Certificate uploaded : 16/09/2015
First CO Contact: 17/11/2015 : Asked for Form 80,1221 for myself and the whole family
submitted same day
Second CO Contact: 07/01/2016: Asked for Pakistan Police Clearance Certificate, Payslips for the last 8 years , Employment Contracts and Group Insurance Cards Given a Deadline of 28 Days
Submitted all these docs by 20/01/2016 till then I am waiting. 
Grant::noidea:


----------



## auseager (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Has anybody assigned to the CO Anna from adelaide??


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

auseager said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has anybody assigned to the CO Anna from adelaide??


 Has anybody assigned CO Tania from adelaide??


----------



## harishmekwana (Mar 8, 2016)

Learn said:


> Has anybody assigned CO Tania from adelaide??


Has anybody assigned CO Karen from adelaide??
__________________________________________________
Software Engineer
261313
SN 190
Visa Lodged Date 06/09/2015
Medical Uploaded Date : 18/10/2015
Bahrain Police Clearance Certificate uploaded : 16/09/2015
First CO Contact: 17/11/2015 : Asked for Form 80,1221 for myself and the whole family
submitted same day
Second CO Contact: 07/01/2016: Asked for Pakistan Police Clearance Certificate, Payslips for the last 8 years , Employment Contracts and Group Insurance Cards Given a Deadline of 28 Days
Submitted all these docs by 20/01/2016 till then I am waiting. 
Grant::noidea:


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

CO Catherine from Adelaide?


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

its been more than 3.5 months since i lodged visa .According to my agent,in for Punjab cases,they are taking more time.................................what does this mean.living in punjab is bad ...............how nonsense...........................


----------



## Jaideepchanda1 (Aug 11, 2015)

REXYRR said:


> its been more than 3.5 months since i lodged visa .According to my agent,in for Punjab cases,they are taking more time.................................what does this mean.living in punjab is bad ...............how nonsense...........................


Nothing like that, two of my friends from Mohali and Jalandhar applied with me got direct grants within 3 months in Nov and Dec 2015 respectively, whereas, I applied from Dubai and am still waiting. 

There is a general delay in processing of all the applications...


----------



## tn185008 (Sep 6, 2015)

harish2020 said:


> I always wanted to write this, but it took me over 3 months to write on this forum, yes after 3 long months wait, I finally received the grant last friday, I received the visa grant for myself, wife and my Kid, Thanks to each and every one of you in the forum, And wishing everyone a very speedy grant. The waiting period was a big nightmare and each passing day was really difficult. I called the DIBP twice, but as usual they did give me the usual response. Whoever is waiting to receive the grant, please wait, ur Grant is on the way...
> 
> All the very best
> 
> ...


Hearty congratulations my dear.. I wish you all the best for your career


----------



## tn185008 (Sep 6, 2015)

Any grants from Adelaide today?????


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

Jaideepchanda1 said:


> Nothing like that, two of my friends from Mohali and Jalandhar applied with me got direct grants within 3 months in Nov and Dec 2015 respectively, whereas, I applied from Dubai and am still waiting.
> 
> There is a general delay in processing of all the applications...


I second that.

One of the applicant from my agent got it within a month and majority of his cases are done within 2-3 months with a 100% track record till now.

Nothing like that Punjab cases are getting delayed.

I have seen cases from particular countries taking some more time as compared to others due to known reasons but not state specific within same country.

Immi dept can't afford that much liberty on time-frame, if their current work load situation is kept in mind.


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

Learn said:


> Has anybody assigned CO Tania from adelaide??


My CO is Tania


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Congrats Harish..



harish2020 said:


> I always wanted to write this, but it took me over 3 months to write on this forum, yes after 3 long months wait, I finally received the grant last friday, I received the visa grant for myself, wife and my Kid, Thanks to each and every one of you in the forum, And wishing everyone a very speedy grant. The waiting period was a big nightmare and each passing day was really difficult. I called the DIBP twice, but as usual they did give me the usual response. Whoever is waiting to receive the grant, please wait, ur Grant is on the way...
> 
> All the very best
> 
> ...


----------



## harishmekwana (Mar 8, 2016)

it has been more than 6 months and 2.5 months for the last update by the CO. but still the wait continueeeeeeeeees. 
This wait is killing me day by day. :crutch:

__________________________________________________
Software Engineer
261313
SN 190
Visa Lodged Date 06/09/2015
Medical Uploaded Date : 18/10/2015
Bahrain Police Clearance Certificate uploaded : 16/09/2015
First CO Contact: 17/11/2015 : Asked for Form 80,1221 for myself and the whole family
submitted same day
Second CO Contact: 07/01/2016: Asked for Pakistan Police Clearance Certificate, Payslips for the last 8 years , Employment Contracts and Group Insurance Cards Given a Deadline of 28 Days
Submitted all these docs by 20/01/2016 till then I am waiting. 
Grant::noidea:


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

harishmekwana said:


> it has been more than 6 months and 2.5 months for the last update by the CO. but still the wait continueeeeeeeeees.
> This wait is killing me day by day. :crutch:
> 
> __________________________________________________
> ...


Dear harish i can understand very well but we can't do dear. I am a june applicant and still waiting, so, still hope for best that one day i will also get a chance to write here about my GOLDEN MAIL.
Don't worry one day all we will meet on OZ land..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## harishmekwana (Mar 8, 2016)

deepgill said:


> Dear harish i can understand very well but we can't do dear. I am a june applicant and still waiting, so, still hope for best that one day i will also get a chance to write here about my GOLDEN MAIL.
> Don't worry one day all we will meet on OZ land..:fingerscrossed:


thank you my dear deepgill for sharing my sorrows. Yeah we will :fingerscrossed:

__________________________________________________
Software Engineer
261313
SN 190
Visa Lodged Date 06/09/2015
Medical Uploaded Date : 18/10/2015
Bahrain Police Clearance Certificate uploaded : 16/09/2015
First CO Contact: 17/11/2015 : Asked for Form 80,1221 for myself and the whole family
submitted same day
Second CO Contact: 07/01/2016: Asked for Pakistan Police Clearance Certificate, Payslips for the last 8 years , Employment Contracts and Group Insurance Cards Given a Deadline of 28 Days
Submitted all these docs by 20/01/2016 till then I am waiting. 
Grant::noidea:


----------



## theskyisalive (Dec 11, 2015)

auseager said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has anybody assigned to the CO Anna from adelaide??


yes, but not necessary that same CO will revisit your application, could be another one...


----------



## Jaideepchanda1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Any grants today from Adelaide


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

Jaideepchanda1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any grants today from Adelaide


Not yet.. Uploaded almost all the documents. Waiting for grant


----------



## Jaideepchanda1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Learn said:


> Not yet.. Uploaded almost all the documents. Waiting for grant


All the best Learn you will get it soon....

I uploaded all my documents by 19th Dec, still waiting


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

Jaideepchanda1 said:


> All the best Learn you will get it soon....
> 
> I uploaded all my documents by 19th Dec, still waiting


I am getting demotivated by seeing people who are still waiting for more than 6 months.
I have applied just now. When I see the posts from such people , it seems like that I also have to wait for 6 months or more considering the large number of applications.


----------



## Jaideepchanda1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Learn said:


> I am getting demotivated by seeing people who are still waiting for more than 6 months.
> I have applied just now. When I see the posts from such people , it seems like that I also have to wait for 6 months or more considering the large number of applications.


Not really, you can find many in the forum who got their grants even after a couple of weeks of uploading all the documents. There is no specific que as such though there are a lot of pending applications, keep your spirits high you never know the grant can come any day.


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

Learn said:


> I am getting demotivated by seeing people who are still waiting for more than 6 months.
> I have applied just now. When I see the posts from such people , it seems like that I also have to wait for 6 months or more considering the large number of applications.


Don't worry such applicants waiting for 6 months+ are usually of 3 kinds:
1. Waiting for new born so application on hold.
2. Uncooperative employers not providing responses to Employment Verification.
3. External checks

All these 3 are very tiny minority in total.. so nothing to be worried about.


----------



## Ausboy2015 (Dec 2, 2015)

rahulraju2008 said:


> Learn said:
> 
> 
> > I am getting demotivated by seeing people who are still waiting for more than 6 months.
> ...



The minority apply for both visa 189 and 190?
I am worried of the occupation ceiling or other kinds of visa approval ceiling in year 2015/16


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi rahulraju, 
You said that
such applicants waiting for 6 months+ are usually of 3 kinds: 1. Waiting for new born so application on hold. 2. Uncooperative employers not providing responses to Employment Verification. 3. External checks All these 3 are very tiny minority,,, then how they will finalize those applications and when will get grant?!


----------



## Romrio (Sep 7, 2014)

Received grant this morning from Adelaide team for myself and spouse!!!

Here's my complete timeline:

"| ANZSCO 233914 - Engineering Technologist |
09/12/2015: 189 EOI 60 points submitted (Self + Spouse)
08/01/2016: 189 EOI invited
16/01/2016: Visa application lodged 
18/01/2016: Uploaded most docs
22/01/2016: Completed Meds
01/02/2016: CO contact (request for PCC, Form 80, 1221)
28/02/2016: CO Request completed/Information provided
22/03/2016: Grant Received!!!

IED: 25/01/2017"


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

On shore ?


----------



## harishmekwana (Mar 8, 2016)

Romrio said:


> Received grant this morning from Adelaide team for myself and spouse!!!
> 
> Here's my complete timeline:
> 
> ...


congrats Romrio. I hope you have an excellent beginning to your new life dowunder.

__________________________________________________
Software Engineer
261313
SN 190
Visa Lodged Date 06/09/2015
Medical Uploaded Date : 18/10/2015
Bahrain Police Clearance Certificate uploaded : 16/09/2015
First CO Contact: 17/11/2015 : Asked for Form 80,1221 for myself and the whole family
submitted same day
Second CO Contact: 07/01/2016: Asked for Pakistan Police Clearance Certificate, Payslips for the last 8 years , Employment Contracts and Group Insurance Cards Given a Deadline of 28 Days
Submitted all these docs by 20/01/2016 till then I am waiting. 
Grant::noidea:


----------



## Romrio (Sep 7, 2014)

Salah-u-din said:


> On shore ?



Offshore.

ANZSCO 233914 - Engineering Technologist. 
Subclass 189. 
EOI submitted: 10th December 2015; 60 pts. 
Invite: 8th January 2016. 
Visa lodged: 16th January 2016. Front loaded most docs. 
Meds: 22nd January 2016. 
CO contact: 1st Feb 2016 (PCC, Form 80, 1221). 
Info Provided: 28th Feb 2016
Grant: 22nd March 2016

IED: 25th January 2017


----------



## Romrio (Sep 7, 2014)

harishmekwana said:


> congrats Romrio. I hope you have an excellent beginning to your new life dowunder.


Thanks buddy!

ANZSCO 233914 - Engineering Technologist. 
Subclass 189. 
EOI submitted: 10th December 2015; 60 pts. 
Invite: 8th January 2016. 
Visa lodged: 16th January 2016. Front loaded most docs. 
Meds: 22nd January 2016. 
CO contact: 1st Feb 2016 (PCC, Form 80, 1221). 
Info Provided: 28th Feb 2016
Grant: 22nd March 2016

IED: 25th January 2017


----------



## Datolite (Mar 11, 2016)

Romrio said:


> Offshore.
> 
> ANZSCO 233914 - Engineering Technologist.
> Subclass 189.
> ...


Congratulations on your visa!

Mine is the same...I submitted the Visa on the 22nd January. Same ANZSCO code, same points, different invite round though, mine was the second one in January. Though I provided my info on the 12th February.

Hopefully I'll hear soon? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## lovekumars (Nov 12, 2014)

sandipgp said:


> This is latest list of people who are waiting for grant from GSM Adelaide. Lets track their progress here.
> 
> ktoda	5-May
> deepgill	25-Aug
> ...


I have also been assigned to GSM adelaide (Catherine) for 189 subclass and waiting for visa grant.

Sublcass 189 (65 Points)
ANZSCO 261313- Software Engineer
Visa Application Lodged: 05-Feb-2016 
CO contact: 18-Feb-2016 (PCC, Form 80, Employment Evidence for myself and Form80 for wife.).
Information Provided Clicked on: 10-Mar-2016
Current Status: Assessment In Progress. Waiting for CO to clear existing request and raise only for pending FBI PCC.

I already had valid PCC from India and US (FBI). The FBI pcc completed one year just weeks after lodging visa. New FBI PCC applied in Jan and waiting for results. Requested CO to consider previous year FBI if possible.

A short employment interview was conducted from Australian Embassy in New Delhi on 09-Mar-2016. This happened just one day before I uploaded additional documents.


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

lovekumars said:


> I have also been assigned to GSM adelaide (Catherine) for 189 subclass and waiting for visa grant.
> 
> Sublcass 189 (65 Points)
> ANZSCO 261313- Software Engineer
> ...


Hi,

I'm also allocated CO Catherine from Adelaide office.

Hoping that she clears and provides both of us the grant ASAP.

Rgds


----------



## lovekumars (Nov 12, 2014)

kawal_547 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm also allocated CO Catherine from Adelaide office.
> 
> ...



Long weekend is coming 25-Mar to 28- Mar. Adelaide office will be closed these 4 days.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

lovekumars said:


> I have also been assigned to GSM adelaide (Catherine) for 189 subclass and waiting for visa grant.
> 
> Sublcass 189 (65 Points)
> ANZSCO 261313- Software Engineer
> ...


IMO in couple of days or soon after Easter you should be getting your grant if the personal verification went well. Provided CO accepts the FBI PCC


----------



## ramio (Jan 6, 2016)

Hey guys,

Today marks 5 months since I submitted my 189 visa application. I was contacted by a case officer on the 10th of November, 2015, asking for a few documents that I submitted straight away. I have heard nothing since. Is anyone having any luck calling them and getting a useful answer?

Thank you and good luck to all people waiting on their grants. It's quite frustrating!


----------



## snimbalkar (Jan 13, 2016)

ramio said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Today marks 5 months since I submitted my 189 visa application. I was contacted by a case officer on the 10th of November, 2015, asking for a few documents that I submitted straight away. I have heard nothing since. Is anyone having any luck calling them and getting a useful answer?
> 
> Thank you and good luck to all people waiting on their grants. It's quite frustrating!


Hi Ramio, 
I contacted them on 0731367000. It's the first time that I got a good response from them. I have submitted application on 8th Sep 2015, last contact from CO was on 21st Dec and waiting since then. I was informed by this gentleman that he shall put up a note for the CO outlining my concerns. Hope he has put up a note, the CO takes cognizance and the application moves ahead. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi Snimbalkar,,,
Even I submitted my application on 8th September. 2015 CO contacted on 20 th October for medicals and PCC within 2 days I submitted,,, January 12 th I got a cal from high commission Delhi, unfortunately I didn't respond them in correct way because I thought that it was a fake call, I just explained about my work in two to three minutes,,, after that nothing,,, what is your opinion about my case, because of that cal it is delayed or any other reason? Please suggest


----------



## Mimi4Au (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi
Anyone is assigned to a case officer named Scott.


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

Any one assigned to CO Cristy?


----------



## shahram1 (Dec 13, 2015)

By the Grace of Very King God, i got my 189 Visa Grant yesterday from GSM Adelaide.
Application Date: 3-02-2016
CO Request for Medicals, Form 80 and PCC : 17-02-2016
Request Completed: 12-03-2016
Visa Granted : 22-03-2016
IED: 25-02-2017


----------



## Mimi4Au (Jan 23, 2014)

shahram1 said:


> By the Grace of Very King God, i got my 189 Visa Grant yesterday from GSM Adelaide.
> Application Date: 3-02-2016
> CO Request for Medicals, Form 80 and PCC : 17-02-2016
> Request Completed: 12-03-2016
> ...


Congrats..... 

Btw did u received any verification call from CO?


----------



## harishmekwana (Mar 8, 2016)

shahram1 said:


> By the Grace of Very King God, i got my 189 Visa Grant yesterday from GSM Adelaide.
> Application Date: 3-02-2016
> CO Request for Medicals, Form 80 and PCC : 17-02-2016
> Request Completed: 12-03-2016
> ...


Many Many Heartiest congratulation to Shahram1. It was very quick unlike our cases.
Anyways best of luck for your new life and kindly keep us in your prayers.

__________________________________________________
Software Engineer
261313
SN 190
Visa Lodged Date 06/09/2015
Medical Uploaded Date : 18/10/2015
Bahrain Police Clearance Certificate uploaded : 16/09/2015
First CO Contact: 17/11/2015 : Asked for Form 80,1221 for myself and the whole family
submitted same day
Second CO Contact: 07/01/2016: Asked for Pakistan Police Clearance Certificate, Payslips for the last 8 years , Employment Contracts and Group Insurance Cards Given a Deadline of 28 Days
Submitted all these docs by 20/01/2016 till then I am waiting. 
Grant::noidea:


----------



## Abdin (Jul 21, 2015)

I have lodged my visa on 27-Feb-2016 and on 15th-March I Got an email from “Immi Assessment Commence” which stated that a CO has assigned and your application is progressing but application status on IMMI account is still “Application Received”. I have front-loaded all documents which includes Reference letters/Bank statements/Few salary slips/Tax Certs and from80, 1221, Medicals,PCC etc. Can somebody suggest what is going on with my application?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shahram1 said:


> By the Grace of Very King God, i got my 189 Visa Grant yesterday from GSM Adelaide. Application Date: 3-02-2016 CO Request for Medicals, Form 80 and PCC : 17-02-2016 Request Completed: 12-03-2016 Visa Granted : 22-03-2016 IED: 25-02-2017


Congrats!


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

Can anyone please provide me with the Email ID of the GSM Allocated or general Inquiry Email???


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

arunkareer said:


> Can anyone please provide me with the Email ID of the GSM Allocated or general Inquiry Email???


You can email them at [email protected]


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

Just checked immitracker. 
Only 4 people from 263111 who have lodged there visa in December to February have received a grant. 

Thats 4 out of 19 applicants. Thats only about 20% applications have been processed. 

Out of 7 listed applicants for December, only 1 has been lucky to get a grant.

These Statistics are so depressing.


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

Mate i dont think once u get the invitation and lodge your application these things matter. They might be slow anyway not specifically just for one occupation.


----------



## Sree_Balla (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi All,

Atlast after completion of 5 months since 22 Oct, 2015, I am excited to share this news that we got our VISA Grants mail on March 23, 2016.

Thanks for the people who helped as and when needed, and extend the same here.

Thanks all
:cheer2:


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

Congratulations mate !!


----------



## snimbalkar (Jan 13, 2016)

Laxmikanth513 said:


> Hi Snimbalkar,,,
> Even I submitted my application on 8th September. 2015 CO contacted on 20 th October for medicals and PCC within 2 days I submitted,,, January 12 th I got a cal from high commission Delhi, unfortunately I didn't respond them in correct way because I thought that it was a fake call, I just explained about my work in two to three minutes,,, after that nothing,,, what is your opinion about my case, because of that cal it is delayed or any other reason? Please suggest


Hi Laxmikanth,

I see that you are worried about the call and are asking each and every one about their view. I also received a call sometime in November and spoke with the lady for about 15-20 mins. If it was dependent on that call, I should have either got the grant or the rejection long back. Nobody knows the implications of the call...coz it is the perception of the caller, to judge you as telling the truth or lying. However the corresponding material viz payslips, Form 16, IT returns etc prove that you have been working at XYZ company for the period claimed. The only thing you can do is keep your fingers crossed and wait. You have paid the amount upfront, there is no pressure on the CO's to process the applications. All the best...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## somabha_for_au (Mar 24, 2016)

ali_a_bayoumi said:


> Any one assigned to CO Cristy?


Yes, my case too is assigned to Cristy
-Somabha


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sree_Balla said:


> Hi All, Atlast after completion of 5 months since 22 Oct, 2015, I am excited to share this news that we got our VISA Grants mail on March 23, 2016. Thanks for the people who helped as and when needed, and extend the same here. Thanks all :cheer2:


Congrats!!! Please update the tracker!!


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

Sree_Balla said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Atlast after completion of 5 months since 22 Oct, 2015, I am excited to share this news that we got our VISA Grants mail on March 23, 2016.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## somabha_for_au (Mar 24, 2016)

Yes, my assigned CO is also Cristy from Adelaide. 

-------------------------------------------------
189
ANZSCO: 261313
Visa lodge: 14/Dec/2015
CO assigned: 15/Jan/2016, Asked for PCC/Meds, 
Meds+PCC: 04/Feb/2016
Grant: Waiting.......


----------



## harishmekwana (Mar 8, 2016)

Sree_Balla said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Atlast after completion of 5 months since 22 Oct, 2015, I am excited to share this news that we got our VISA Grants mail on March 23, 2016.
> 
> ...


Congrats . Have a great life down-under.
__________________________________________________
Software Engineer
261313
SN 190
Visa Lodged Date 06/09/2015
Medical Uploaded Date : 18/10/2015
Bahrain Police Clearance Certificate uploaded : 16/09/2015
First CO Contact: 17/11/2015 : Asked for Form 80,1221 for myself and the whole family
submitted same day
Second CO Contact: 07/01/2016: Asked for Pakistan Police Clearance Certificate, Payslips for the last 8 years , Employment Contracts and Group Insurance Cards Given a Deadline of 28 Days
Submitted all these docs by 20/01/2016 till then I am waiting. 
Grant::noidea:


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Sree_Balla said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Atlast after completion of 5 months since 22 Oct, 2015, I am excited to share this news that we got our VISA Grants mail on March 23, 2016.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Sree


----------



## RAKI1978 (May 3, 2014)

Does Adelaide take more time compared to other regions ?



auseager said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has anybody assigned to the CO Anna from adelaide??


----------



## rhoskens (Mar 21, 2016)

Doesn't matter the name of the CO really, you are allocated to a team.


----------



## rhoskens (Mar 21, 2016)

Don't know if takes longer, because I have no idea from the other regions. 

My application is in Adelaide, current:

98 days since visa application, 71 days since CO allocation and 29 days since VAC2 paid.


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

rhoskens said:


> Doesn't matter the name of the CO really, you are allocated to a team.


I was just thinking on the same.

I think it makes a lot of difference.

X number of application getting lodged to DIBP.

DIBP then allocating these to regions like Brisbane, Adelaide etc.

These regions have teams or members known as CO.

Ideally business works of allocating the work equally or as per current work load.

But then we applicants do not lodge our applications from all over the world seeing when DIBP is less loaded with work or more.

So each team and then each CO has a number of applications and the back filling is happening from time to time basis.

CO also has to finish off his/her application qouta withing a time-frame, so they process then accordingly. Like giving the applications for further verification or giving direct grants, it all goes hand in hand. I assume it should.

So my CO is handling another case(which I came to know from this forum) and his case is currently going employment verification which makes the probability of employment verification of other candidates during same period makes less, again my assumption of basic work allocation & work completion calculation.

What say?


----------



## rhoskens (Mar 21, 2016)

doesn't exist individual quota, but team quota. That is the main difference. And remember, most of the CO are part time workers. 

Lets make imaginary number: 

team 7 has 40 cases under their umbrella. You are in that pile. The CO working in that day grab the first case in the pile. He ask for docs, you go back to the bottom of the pile.


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi All,

My CO is Jeffrey at GSM Adelaide. I have submitted my PCC on 16 march which CO asked for.
Waiting for grant now. Visa applied 11 Feb. 

261313 189

I am wondering what they are doing to my application 

Regards
Robin Sharma


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

icemanparadise said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My CO is Jeffrey at GSM Adelaide. I have submitted my PCC on 16 march which CO asked for.
> Waiting for grant now. Visa applied 11 Feb.
> ...


Have you claimed point for work experience?


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

Yes, I have claimed points for work experience.

Lets see when i will get grant, i believe i will get it soon. lane:

Thanks
lane::second:


----------



## hop11 (Jul 28, 2015)

Helloo Everyone, I got visa grant notice today.. Thankyou so much for the help provided by this forum. My timeline is in my signature. It took a little while for me, but that was as per expectation because of including my new born in the middle of the process. Anyway it was a smooth and steady process and quicker comparing to the PR process of other countries.


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

icemanparadise said:


> Yes, I have claimed points for work experience.
> 
> Lets see when i will get grant, i believe i will get it soon. lane:
> 
> ...


Good..

All the very best for your application


----------



## harishmekwana (Mar 8, 2016)

hop11 said:


> Helloo Everyone, I got visa grant notice today.. Thankyou so much for the help provided by this forum. My timeline is in my signature. It took a little while for me, but that was as per expectation because of including my new born in the middle of the process. Anyway it was a smooth and steady process and quicker comparing to the PR process of other countries.


Congrats hop11. 

__________________________________________________
Software Engineer
261313
SN 190
Visa Lodged Date 06/09/2015
Medical Uploaded Date : 18/10/2015
Bahrain Police Clearance Certificate uploaded : 16/09/2015
First CO Contact: 17/11/2015 : Asked for Form 80,1221 for myself and the whole family
submitted same day
Second CO Contact: 07/01/2016: Asked for Pakistan Police Clearance Certificate, Payslips for the last 8 years , Employment Contracts and Group Insurance Cards Given a Deadline of 28 Days
Submitted all these docs by 20/01/2016 till then I am waiting. 
Grant::noidea:


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

All the best to you too.
Hope you will get it soon

Thanks
:boxing::second:lane::fingerscrossed:


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

hop11 said:


> Helloo Everyone, I got visa grant notice today.. Thankyou so much for the help provided by this forum. My timeline is in my signature. It took a little while for me, but that was as per expectation because of including my new born in the middle of the process. Anyway it was a smooth and steady process and quicker comparing to the PR process of other countries.


Congratulations hop11


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

RAKI1978 said:


> Does Adelaide take more time compared to other regions ?


Raki GSM Adelaide is faster than Brisbane. Had mentioned earlier that out of five grants issued in a day 4 usually are seen to be from Adelaide. Recent trend shows that mostnof the grants are coming from Adelaide. 

You can get clear picture from the Myimmitracker


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

*Grant*

Subscribing..

CO contacted on 17th Asking for SG PCC and India PCC. Uploaded all the docs today.. Waiting for the GOLDEN mail 

My CO name is Shaun from GSM Adelaide.. anyone else have the same CO ?


----------



## ct994 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hello all,
Got my grant yesterday. still have plenty of time to fly in. Will probably do a quick registration trip end of this year. Is december a good time?

Thank you everyone on the forum for the help i got! If anyone needs any help - more than glad to be of use


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

ct994 said:


> Hello all,
> Got my grant yesterday. still have plenty of time to fly in. Will probably do a quick registration trip end of this year. Is december a good time?
> 
> Thank you everyone on the forum for the help i got! If anyone needs any help - more than glad to be of use


Congratulations ct994. Best wishes for your future


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

ct994 said:


> Hello all,
> Got my grant yesterday. still have plenty of time to fly in. Will probably do a quick registration trip end of this year. Is december a good time?
> 
> Thank you everyone on the forum for the help i got! If anyone needs any help - more than glad to be of use


Towards end of the year it would be holiday season in Australia


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Towards end of the year it would be holiday season in Australia


Tickets from Aus during end of year are costly but not too costly to Aus if compared.

Major seasons when tickets to Aus are costly are during Jun/Jul and Jan end to Feb....student season.....

Cheap around Oct/Nov....if u can plan a month or 2 early.


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

sree_balla said:


> hi all,
> 
> atlast after completion of 5 months since 22 oct, 2015, i am excited to share this news that we got our visa grants mail on march 23, 2016.
> 
> ...


congrats....could you please share your timeline...all events...


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

After waiting for 152 days post lodgement of visa and 118 days after 1st CO contact...I got a second requirement from 2nd CO...the proof of functional english for my spouse...as she has done her IELTS in Aug 2014 with overall 5.5 Bands....The letter says it is invalid since it crossed 12 months requirement before the date of lodgement....

Can anyone suggest please...

1. If I accept to pay VAC2 payment rather than making her give IELTS again will IT INCREASE MY CHANCES OF GETTING PR.

2. Is IELTS EASIER OR HARDER THAN PTE ACADEMIC. WHAT TEST SHOULD SHE UNDERTAKE.

3. Does this requirement states that my file has been reviewed by 2nd CO and only this requirement is left or hindrence in getting PR as I or my Boss haven't received any verification call from anywhere since I have claimed 15 points for job.

Someone please help and guide...


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

harryb729 said:


> After waiting for 152 days post lodgement of visa and 118 days after 1st CO contact...I got a second requirement from 2nd CO...the proof of functional english for my spouse...as she has done her IELTS in Aug 2014 with overall 5.5 Bands....The letter says it is invalid since it crossed 12 months requirement before the date of lodgement....
> 
> Can anyone suggest please...
> 
> ...


CO definitely has reviewed your case and must be ok with all other documents except the current requirement. If you agree to pay VAC2 possible that CO would get back to you with positive response. 

Some people find IELTS easier some find PTE to be easier depends. If you are planning to get the test take try pte mock test and see if it suits.

Regarding cerification it is not necessary that all the applicants go through it. If CO is satisfied with the documents he/she may not initiate the verification process.


----------



## RAKI1978 (May 3, 2014)

Thanks Vikas. For onshore applicants also Visa processing time takes about 45-60 days. I think it also matters under which ANZCO you have applied Visa. For some they give it early, for the rest it takes time. 

All we have to do is wait. 

- RAKI




vikaschandra said:


> Raki GSM Adelaide is faster than Brisbane. Had mentioned earlier that out of five grants issued in a day 4 usually are seen to be from Adelaide. Recent trend shows that mostnof the grants are coming from Adelaide.
> 
> You can get clear picture from the Myimmitracker


----------



## pavan_buzz (Sep 17, 2015)

I am delighted to announce that I have got my 189 visa granted. After a wait of 2 months, my applications has been granted.

Thanks a lot guys. This forum has helped me in many ways. I wish to contribute this forum.

All the best everyone... Cheers


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

pavan_buzz said:


> I am delighted to announce that I have got my 189 visa granted. After a wait of 2 months, my applications has been granted.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys. This forum has helped me in many ways. I wish to contribute this forum.
> 
> All the best everyone... Cheers


Congratulations Pavan.


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> CO definitely has reviewed your case and must be ok with all other documents except the current requirement. If you agree to pay VAC2 possible that CO would get back to you with positive response.
> 
> Some people find IELTS easier some find PTE to be easier depends. If you are planning to get the test take try pte mock test and see if it suits.
> 
> Regarding cerification it is not necessary that all the applicants go through it. If CO is satisfied with the documents he/she may not initiate the verification process.


Thank You Vikaschandra for your suggestions....


----------



## auseager (Nov 9, 2015)

Congrats...Please share your time line pavan..


----------



## Sree_Balla (Oct 13, 2015)

harryb729 said:


> congrats....could you please share your timeline...all events...


Thank you.

My timelines for your reference:

Occupation: 261312
EOI Submitted 190 NSW: July 2015 with 60 points
NSW Invite to apply: August 2015
NSW Invite Applied: September2015
NSW Application Approved: October 2015
Invite Received: Oct 2015
Visa Lodged: 22nd Oct 2015
Documents: Front Load all with medicals done
CO Contacted: 27 November
Requested for : Form 1221 and CV for both applicants which were already submitted
Resubmitted on Dec 1, 2015
Got Verification Call from High commission delegate in February 20, 2016
Visa Granted on March 23, 2016.


----------



## andy8062 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi All,

I have been Following up on this forum since few days now & wanted to share my Timeline & suggestion from the seniors.
Timeline
PTE - July'15
ACS - MAy'15(263111 Computer network & system Engineer)
EOI lodged- Aug'15
SS Victoria - 16 OCtober'15
Visa Lodge - 18 November
CO Contact(GSM Adelaide) - 11 Dec (asked for Documents)
Doc Submitted - 10 Jan & clicked on Information provided
Second CO contact (GSM Adelaide)- 3 March ( Asked for daughters Health undertaking)
Doc Submitted - 4 march 
Grant - Waitingg

Now My question is after Submitting Health undertaking what should i expect ,should it be a Visa grant right away or next CO might ask for other documents or go for any Verification Checks...Thanks in Advance for the reply..


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

andy8062 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been Following up on this forum since few days now & wanted to share my Timeline & suggestion from the seniors.
> Timeline
> ...


Most probably the case should be on the next level towards the grant. Best wishes with your application


----------



## andy8062 (Mar 25, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Most probably the case should be on the next level towards the grant. Best wishes with your application


thanks VikasChandra,Could you pls suggest timeline in such cases.


----------



## happy2009gill (Aug 21, 2015)

andy8062 said:


> thanks VikasChandra,Could you pls suggest timeline in such cases.


Dear Sir, I am filling EOI and need your urgently support please that 1) how shoould i mention this employment in EOI ?, 
2) should need to spilit country wise, or SINGLe, if single then which country??
3) I worked on Business VISA provided by company, hope it will not creat any issue?
4) I also visited countries for short duration inclusing my home country for holidayes and kenya country for 7 days, should i need to mention these also?---Details available below.

EA assessed my experience relevant for all the period of this employer.
I worked in 5 countries for the same INDIAN employer for the same designation from June 2012 to Aug 2014 as follows.

In India from 13-June-2012 to 11-Jul-2012.
In BURKINA FASO from 11-Jul-2012 to 28-Dec-2012.
In Chat from 28-Dec-2012 to 22-Jan-2013.
In DRC from 23-Jan-2013 to 13-Jul-2013.
In Gabon from 14-Jul-2013 to 07-Aug-2014(I came to India for 25 days on Levae, also i visited Kenya country for 7 days during this duration).


----------



## RAKI1978 (May 3, 2014)

Too Many Speculations 

How do you say /conclude that CO's are part time workers :confused2:

Government cannot be so casual in having some Tom, Dick & Harry packing their bags coming to office and randomly approve Permanent residency Visa. Definitely that cannot the case. 
They will be properly trained Level 1,2 & 3 trained visa officers. They will ensure that they are bringing the right person to Australia. With so many things happening in Europe. They will be extra cautious.
- RAKI.




rhoskens said:


> doesn't exist individual quota, but team quota. That is the main difference. And remember, most of the CO are part time workers.
> 
> Lets make imaginary number:
> 
> team 7 has 40 cases under their umbrella. You are in that pile. The CO working in that day grab the first case in the pile. He ask for docs, you go back to the bottom of the pile.


----------



## pavan_buzz (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi guys.. From all the cases I have seen in this forum, I see a pattern where people applying from Australia, Singapore, the visas are getting approved faster than people applying from India. Another Friend of mine who resides in Australia, lodged on Jan 3rd and got his visa grant on 4th March. I applied on Feb 3rd and got my visa granted on 23rd march. Where as I have seen other people who have lodged their visa before me, yet their approval time is more than 3 months.

Please pitch in your views.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pavan_buzz said:


> Hi guys.. From all the cases I have seen in this forum, I see a pattern where people applying from Australia, Singapore, the visas are getting approved faster than people applying from India. Another Friend of mine who resides in Australia, lodged on Jan 3rd and got his visa grant on 4th March. I applied on Feb 3rd and got my visa granted on 23rd march. Where as I have seen other people who have lodged their visa before me, yet their approval time is more than 3 months. Please pitch in your views.


There high and low risk countries, the low risk countries have much faster processing times.


----------



## go2aus (Jan 22, 2016)

*Yahoo....Its a golden grant...*

Hello mates,

Finally got the golden grant on 24 Mar at 11 AEST. Yahoooooo :second::boxing:

My long journey for PR has finally come to an end. Got the grant after exact 50 days from visa lodge date (02 Feb). But overall process & planning took over 1.5 years. 

I can't describe in words the support & help provided by this forum & its members. You guys have been exceptional.

No employment verification happened (may be due to not claiming points for experience). Grant provided by CO Kristy. 1st CO contact (Ben) requested for form 80 for me & spouse and spouse's ACS (eventhough all documents were provided earlier). All additional documents provided by 23 Feb and had to wait 1 month & 1 day to get the grant. Status in immiaccount moved to 'Finalized' from 'Assessment in progress' on 24th Mar without any prior communication.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

go2aus said:


> Hello mates,
> 
> Finally got the golden grant on 24 Mar at 11 AEST. Yahoooooo :second::boxing:
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

go2aus said:


> Hello mates, Finally got the golden grant on 24 Mar at 11 AEST. Yahoooooo :second::boxing: My long journey for PR has finally come to an end. Got the grant after exact 50 days from visa lodge date (02 Feb). But overall process & planning took over 1.5 years. I can't describe in words the support & help provided by this forum & its members. You guys have been exceptional. No employment verification happened (may be due to not claiming points for experience). Grant provided by CO Kristy. 1st CO contact (Ben) requested for form 80 for me & spouse and spouse's ACS (eventhough all documents were provided earlier). All additional documents provided by 23 Feb and had to wait 1 month & 1 day to get the grant. Status in immiaccount moved to 'Finalized' from 'Assessment in progress' on 24th Mar without any prior communication.


Congrats


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> There high and low risk countries, the low risk countries have much faster processing times.


Do we have a list of high and low risk countries' categorization as per DIBP?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rc4aus said:


> Do we have a list of high and low risk countries' categorization as per DIBP?


Yea, you can google it.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Yea, you can google it.


feed them and they always will be dependent, make them learn how to catch their own fish and they will be able to survive in any situation


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> feed them and they always will be dependent, make them learn how to catch their own fish and they will be able to survive in any situation


You crack me up Vikas. Super funny. Wonder why we have this amazing forum then. 

Sharing the current country risk list here for the benefit of all.

http://www.oecd.org/tad/xcred/cre-crc-current-english.pdf


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

rc4aus said:


> You crack me up Vikas. Super funny. Wonder why we have this amazing forum then.
> 
> Sharing the current country risk list here for the benefit of all.
> 
> http://www.oecd.org/tad/xcred/cre-crc-current-english.pdf


You did my friend. This is what i was mentioning if every bits and pieces are feeded the person would not do any research for himself. 

You put your foot forward and found it out. Not many do


----------



## shabdullah (Jun 15, 2014)

This OECD's list is based on some financial criteria only 'export credi'

Here's DIBP link on the subject: https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/8#d



rc4aus said:


> You crack me up Vikas. Super funny. Wonder why we have this amazing forum then.
> 
> Sharing the current country risk list here for the benefit of all.
> 
> http://www.oecd.org/tad/xcred/cre-crc-current-english.pdf


----------



## harishmekwana (Mar 8, 2016)

Any new Grants of 190 for today.
__________________________________________________
Software Engineer
261313
SN 190
Visa Lodged Date 06/09/2015
Medical Uploaded Date : 18/10/2015
Bahrain Police Clearance Certificate uploaded : 16/09/2015
First CO Contact: 17/11/2015 : Asked for Form 80,1221 for myself and the whole family
submitted same day
Second CO Contact: 07/01/2016: Asked for Pakistan Police Clearance Certificate, Payslips for the last 8 years , Employment Contracts and Group Insurance Cards Given a Deadline of 28 Days
Submitted all these docs by 20/01/2016 till then I am waiting. 
Grant::noidea:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nope nope nope  

EASTER!



harishmekwana said:


> Any new Grants of 190 for today.
> __________________________________________________
> Software Engineer
> 261313
> ...


----------



## tn185008 (Sep 6, 2015)

Any grants of 189 today?????


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tn185008 said:


> Any grants of 189 today?????


Holidays.


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

Hope they return in a happy mood from holidays and provide grants soon.


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

Yeah I hope so too they return back with a good festive mood....and not in a bad mood post the loss and exit from WC after their loss to India


----------



## tn185008 (Sep 6, 2015)

badboy0711 said:


> Hope they return in a happy mood from holidays and provide grants soon.


Lets hope for the best ...


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

kawal_547 said:


> Yeah I hope so too they return back with a good festive mood....and not in a bad mood post the loss and exit from WC after their loss to India


Good point. So, in that case, we are in a better position to expect some quick grants


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

Does Dibp ever start processing the backlog??
Like if the older pending cases are given a priority at any time ??
Can we expect them to come back from holidays and start with older cases ???


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

113 days... Hope 13 turns out to be lucky for me.


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

dakshch said:


> Does Dibp ever start processing the backlog??
> Like if the older pending cases are given a priority at any time ??
> Can we expect them to come back from holidays and start with older cases ???


I wish so
My application is very old now 
Already passed 123 days
If a baby was born in the same day of my application lodgment 
He shall started creeping now and he may be have a tooth also :joy:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ali_a_bayoumi said:


> I wish so My application is very old now Already passed 123 days If a baby was born in the same day of my application lodgment He shall started creeping now and he may be have a tooth also :joy:


Hehe! Good comparison ))

Good luck dears!


----------



## tn185008 (Sep 6, 2015)

ali_a_bayoumi said:


> I wish so
> My application is very old now
> Already passed 123 days
> If a baby was born in the same day of my application lodgment
> He shall started creeping now and he may be have a tooth also :joy:


Hi,

Have you contacted DIBP regarding your case? If yes, what was the response...


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

tn185008 said:


> ali_a_bayoumi said:
> 
> 
> > I wish so
> ...



Yes I did
I contacted them twice by phone and additionally send them an email 

The answer is ever ever the same standard answer 
Your application is under normal process, be patient and just wait


----------



## tn185008 (Sep 6, 2015)

ali_a_bayoumi said:


> Yes I did
> I contacted them twice by phone and additionally send them an email
> 
> The answer is ever ever the same standard answer
> Your application is under normal process, be patient and just wait


OK.. I wish you will receive the magic mail soon.. Good Luck Dear..


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

tn185008 said:


> ali_a_bayoumi said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I did
> ...



Thank you 
I wish you also a very near grant


----------



## harishmekwana (Mar 8, 2016)

Any new grant for 190?
__________________________________________________
Software Engineer
261313
SN 190
Visa Lodged Date 06/09/2015
Medical Uploaded Date : 18/10/2015
Bahrain Police Clearance Certificate uploaded : 16/09/2015
First CO Contact: 17/11/2015 : Asked for Form 80,1221 for myself and the whole family
submitted same day
Second CO Contact: 07/01/2016: Asked for Pakistan Police Clearance Certificate, Payslips for the last 8 years , Employment Contracts and Group Insurance Cards Given a Deadline of 28 Days
Submitted all these docs by 20/01/2016 till then I am waiting. 
Grant::noidea:


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

Can any Buddha here enlighten us that whether DIBP has started working from today post their vacation?

As I have not seen a single movement by any of the applicant on this forum which has come from DIBP end today?

Atleast some "real" news about this might make many of us at peace and in some less anxiety.


----------



## Mimi4Au (Jan 23, 2014)

kawal_547 said:


> Can any Buddha here enlighten us that whether DIBP has started working from today post their vacation?
> 
> As I have not seen a single movement by any of the applicant on this forum which has come from DIBP end today?
> 
> Atleast some "real" news about this might make many of us at peace and in some less anxiety.


Buddha? This is a public forum n there are pple with different religions. I wish everyone should respect that. 

Australia is a multicultural country. So better learn it before going there.


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

Mimi4Au said:


> Buddha? This is a public forum n there are pple with different religions. I wish everyone should respect that.
> 
> Australia is a multicultural country. So better learn it before going there.


Sir, by Budhha I meant, any knowledgeable person.

It's a common word used for knowledgeable and intelligent people.

Hope, it stands clarified now.


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

No grants today it seems..
Gsm brisbane is really slow i think...


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

Hello guys

its been more than 3.5 months since i lodged visa application.i have given all documents on the same day.no co contact ..........................after that.according to my agent,he has send reminder mail to them but donot know whether my agent is speaking truth or not....................................can i call them or should wait ................


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

REXYRR said:


> Hello guys its been more than 3.5 months since i lodged visa application.i have given all documents on the same day.no co contact ..........................after that.according to my agent,he has send reminder mail to them but donot know whether my agent is speaking truth or not....................................can i call them or should wait ................


Need to wait, no reminder usually work.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Salah-u-din said:


> No grants today it seems.. Gsm brisbane is really slow i think...


There is on a tracker.


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> need to wait, no reminder usually work.


thanks andy

u have always been very helpful .....................................can u tell me if it takes more time then its positive or not..........


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

ali_a_bayoumi said:


> I wish so
> My application is very old now
> Already passed 123 days
> If a baby was born in the same day of my application lodgment
> He shall started creeping now and he may be have a tooth also :joy:




112 days... 80 days since CO contact... Nothing so far... I jump every time I see a new email in my inbox, but its just another useless email that I dont wanna see.

Guess the only joy in my life right now is NOTHING.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

REXYRR said:


> thanks andy u have always been very helpful .....................................can u tell me if it takes more time then its positive or not..........


Sure its positive, everyday gets you closer to a grant, and one morning you will be happy and wait will look as a... distant past


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

harryb729 said:


> Thank You again for replying to my query...well as per your and one more friend's guidance and suggestion i have clicked the Information provided button and to my surprise the very next second the status has changed to ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS....and now again the wait begins.....well now lets see how the file moves and one more doubt...just wanted to know will my agent know that i have taken initiative of this...bcoz after paying a hefty amount to agent as fees i dont want to annoy him as he should not spoil the case in case CO asks him any other documents and he fails to inform me or delay in replying....
> 
> Anyway...i have waited and relied a lot on agent ....and now its my turn...whether it helps or destroys the case...i have taken the initiative... thanx a lot....


Dear Harry,
Your Last CO contact was on 24th March 2106. 
Does CO asked more documents ?
If yes what were those ?

Thanks,


----------



## harishmekwana (Mar 8, 2016)

dakshch said:


> 112 days... 80 days since CO contact... Nothing so far... I jump every time I see a new email in my inbox, but its just another useless email that I dont wanna see.
> 
> Guess the only joy in my life right now is NOTHING.


It has 210 days since I lodged the visa application and approx 90 days since last contact with CO. This wait is killing me day by day :roll:

__________________________________________________
Software Engineer
261313
SN 190
Visa Lodged Date 06/09/2015
Medical Uploaded Date : 18/10/2015
Bahrain Police Clearance Certificate uploaded : 16/09/2015
First CO Contact: 17/11/2015 : Asked for Form 80,1221 for myself and the whole family
submitted same day
Second CO Contact: 07/01/2016: Asked for Pakistan Police Clearance Certificate, Payslips for the last 8 years , Employment Contracts and Group Insurance Cards Given a Deadline of 28 Days
Submitted all these docs by 20/01/2016 till then I am waiting. 
Grant::noidea:


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

harishmekwana said:


> It has 210 days since I lodged the visa application and approx 90 days since last contact with CO. This wait is killing me day by day :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> _____________________________________________ :




If 112 days feel like hell, I can't even begin to imagine what 210 would feel. 

Hang in there mate.


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

Its been more than a month now.
Lodged visa on 23rd Feb 
Time killing me


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Learn said:


> Its been more than a month now. Lodged visa on 23rd Feb Time killing me


Its only a month mate... )) soon news will come, CO allocation takes 2-6 weeks in average.


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Its only a month mate... )) soon news will come, CO allocation takes 2-6 weeks in average.


GSM adelaide has already been allocated on 8th March 2016


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

dakshch said:


> 112 days... 80 days since CO contact... Nothing so far... I jump every time I see a new email in my inbox, but its just another useless email that I dont wanna see.
> 
> Guess the only joy in my life right now is NOTHING.


Lol. I feel you bro. And, worst part is that your day starts with that very awful feeling. Hoping for one, just one of those useless emails to magically turn into the golden email


----------



## harishmekwana (Mar 8, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Its only a month mate... )) soon news will come, CO allocation takes 2-6 weeks in average.



How abt me andreyx108b?

__________________________________________________
Software Engineer
261313
SN 190
Visa Lodged Date 06/09/2015
Medical Uploaded Date : 18/10/2015
Bahrain Police Clearance Certificate uploaded : 16/09/2015
First CO Contact: 17/11/2015 : Asked for Form 80,1221 for myself and the whole family
submitted same day
Second CO Contact: 07/01/2016: Asked for Pakistan Police Clearance Certificate, Payslips for the last 8 years , Employment Contracts and Group Insurance Cards Given a Deadline of 28 Days
Submitted all these docs by 20/01/2016 till then I am waiting. 
Grant::noidea:


----------



## Datolite (Mar 11, 2016)

Good morning all,

I received the golden email this morning! My visa has been granted.

Best of luck those who are still waiting.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Datolite said:


> Good morning all, I received the golden email this morning! My visa has been granted. Best of luck those who are still waiting.


Congrats! Please update the tracker.,


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

Congratulations Datolite,,,, all the best for your future,,,,


----------



## tn185008 (Sep 6, 2015)

Datolite said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> I received the golden email this morning! My visa has been granted.
> 
> Best of luck those who are still waiting.



Hearty congrats.. Even my timelines also similar.. expecting the grant soon...


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

Datolite said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> I received the golden email this morning! My visa has been granted.
> 
> Best of luck those who are still waiting.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Datolite (Mar 11, 2016)

Just wanted to let you all know that I did not upload the 1221 form. To my knowledge they performed no check on employment either.

I did, however, upload four payslips. I just uploaded anything I thought that would help my case.

It seems like a different case officer completed my application though, has anyone else had this happen?

Best of luck everyone.


----------



## harishmekwana (Mar 8, 2016)

Datolite said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> I received the golden email this morning! My visa has been granted.
> 
> Best of luck those who are still waiting.


Many Many Congratulations ! 
__________________________________________________
Software Engineer
261313
SN 190
Visa Lodged Date 06/09/2015
Medical Uploaded Date : 18/10/2015
Bahrain Police Clearance Certificate uploaded : 16/09/2015
First CO Contact: 17/11/2015 : Asked for Form 80,1221 for myself and the whole family
submitted same day
Second CO Contact: 07/01/2016: Asked for Pakistan Police Clearance Certificate, Payslips for the last 8 years , Employment Contracts and Group Insurance Cards Given a Deadline of 28 Days
Submitted all these docs by 20/01/2016 till then I am waiting. 
Grant::noidea:


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Sure its positive, everyday gets you closer to a grant, and one morning you will be happy and wait will look as a... distant past


Awwwwwwwww.....................Thanks so much andrey for motivating me.Such a saying makes you feel good and motivated.Thanks again.You are a such nice person i have seen on this forum to help everyone.


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

Datolite said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> I received the golden email this morning! My visa has been granted.
> 
> Best of luck those who are still waiting.


congrats dalotile.....................


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


REXYRR said:


> congrats dalotile.....................


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Datolite said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> I received the golden email this morning! My visa has been granted.
> 
> Best of luck those who are still waiting.


Congratulations Datolite


----------



## Datolite (Mar 11, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Datolite


Thanks Vikas!


----------



## harishmekwana (Mar 8, 2016)

Any new grant of 190 for today?

__________________________________________________
Software Engineer
261313
SN 190
Visa Lodged Date 06/09/2015
Medical Uploaded Date : 18/10/2015
Bahrain Police Clearance Certificate uploaded : 16/09/2015
First CO Contact: 17/11/2015 : Asked for Form 80,1221 for myself and the whole family
submitted same day
Second CO Contact: 07/01/2016: Asked for Pakistan Police Clearance Certificate, Payslips for the last 8 years , Employment Contracts and Group Insurance Cards Given a Deadline of 28 Days
Submitted all these docs by 20/01/2016 till then I am waiting. 
Grant::noidea:


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

What we can't question them(DIBP) like, why you are taking more time to finalize applications ?


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

200 days completed, no positive response from GSM Brisbane,, what they are doing, they must understand the feelings ,,, this is ridiculous,,,


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

They are too slow


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

Guys, 

Let us understand the very basic simple concept.

It's we who are trying to migrate to Aus....and on our own wish...on our own requirements.

Aus or any nation where people are trying to immigrate, is obviously in need of people but then we people who are trying to immigrate consider those countries fine and worthy for a better living and better future for which we have applied in them

So in no where we should criticize their way of working or their way of anything actually.

If we have so many complaints then why did we even apply ?

However I also do not undermine the anxiety level and the frustration it brings with long delays(includes me too) but it doesn't allow us to condemn them in any manner.

I make myself understand each day to be patient no matter how fast I need this grant due to some personal family reasons but I would not complain or crib about it.

Hence please stay calm guys and wish and pray for all of us when anyone offers prayers for oneself.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kawal_547 said:


> Guys, Let us understand the very basic simple concept. It's we who are trying to migrate to Aus....and on our own wish...on our own requirements. Aus or any nation where people are trying to immigrate as obviously in need of people but then we people who are trying to immigrate consider those countries fine and worthy for a better living and better future for which we gave applied in them So in no where we should criticize their way of working or their way of anything actually. If we have so many complaints then why did we even apply ? However I also do not undermine the anxiety level and the frustration it brings with long delays(includes me too) but it doesn't allow us to condemn them in any manner. I make myself understand each day to be patient no matter how fast I need this grant due to some personal family reasons but I would not complain or crib about it. Hence please stay calm guys and wish and pray for all of us when anyone offers prayers for oneself.


+100000

Totally agree.

I know applicants who are waiting for almost a year, its normal, immigraton is not a right its privilige - be patient and wait, respect people who are granting a visa.

I find it extremely selfish when people say "dibp guys are lazy" or "they dont work" - especially after 1 month of wait.

DIBP - doing amazing job.

I am as an immigrant with 15 years of experience can say that AU system is amazing compared with the US, UK and Canada where waits of over 12 months as common as a rain, and where they refuse for a single missing document.

This is especially true with the UK and Canadian system - boom and refusal for missing bank statement, instead of simply requesting it again.


----------



## Vardhan16 (Feb 1, 2016)

Datolite said:


> Just wanted to let you all know that I did not upload the 1221 form. To my knowledge they performed no check on employment either.
> 
> I did, however, upload four payslips. I just uploaded anything I thought that would help my case.
> 
> ...


Congrats Datolite


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Waiting Waiting Waiting Waiting Waiting Waiting Alas..........................


----------



## joshuapaul (Mar 30, 2016)

can i add my name to the list ? i haven't applied for the visa yet


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

Any grants today ..folks ?


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Salah-u-din said:


> Any grants today ..folks ?


Waiting waiting....


----------



## lovekumars (Nov 12, 2014)

Salah-u-din said:


> Any grants today ..folks ?


I received Grant today morning from Adelaide. Application lodge date 05-Feb-2016, Information Provided (except FBI clearance) on 10-Mar. Arrival date 05-Jun-2016


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

Any dependent with u ?


----------



## tn185008 (Sep 6, 2015)

Salah-u-din said:


> Any grants today ..folks ?


Looks no grants today...


----------



## tn185008 (Sep 6, 2015)

lovekumars said:


> I received Grant today morning from Adelaide. Application lodge date 05-Feb-2016, Information Provided (except FBI clearance) on 10-Mar. Arrival date 05-Jun-2016


Dear friend,

Congratulations on your grant and I wish you all the very best for your future... Can you please provide your complete timelines..

-tn185008


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

waiting..


----------



## lovekumars (Nov 12, 2014)

tn185008 said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Congratulations on your grant and I wish you all the very best for your future... Can you please provide your complete timelines..
> 
> -tn185008


Here it is. 

Sublcass 189 (65 Points - 261313 Software Engineer)
Visa Application Lodged: 05-Feb-2016 

CO Contacted on 18-Feb-2016 and asked my PCC, form 80 and Employment Evidence. For wife, only asked form 80.

09-Mar-2016: A short employment interview was conducted from Australian Embassy at New Delhi

Information Provided Clicked on: 10-Mar-2016
Grant Provided: 30-Mar-2016 (PCC from FBI was still pending)
IED / Arrival Date: 05-Jun-2016


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

Any grants today so far ?


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

Congrates mate !!!


----------



## harishmekwana (Mar 8, 2016)

And the wait continues :boxing:



__________________________________________________
Software Engineer
261313
SN 190
Visa Lodged Date 06/09/2015
Medical Uploaded Date : 18/10/2015
Bahrain Police Clearance Certificate uploaded : 16/09/2015
First CO Contact: 17/11/2015 : Asked for Form 80,1221 for myself and the whole family
submitted same day
Second CO Contact: 07/01/2016: Asked for Pakistan Police Clearance Certificate, Payslips for the last 8 years , Employment Contracts and Group Insurance Cards Given a Deadline of 28 Days
Submitted all these docs by 20/01/2016 till then I am waiting. 
Grant::noidea:


----------



## tn185008 (Sep 6, 2015)

Salah-u-din said:


> Any grants today so far ?


Please update the forum if any one has got their grant today


----------



## nsiramsetty (Sep 29, 2015)

Guys,

Finally I received my grant today from GSM Adelaide. Lodged on 26th Jan..189.261313.Will update the timelines in some time.


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

nsiramsetty said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally I received my grant today from GSM Adelaide. Lodged on 26th Jan..189.261313.Will update the timelines in some time.


Congos bro


----------



## harishmekwana (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks to everyone. I have received the golden email today.
__________________________________________________
Software Engineer
261313
SN 190
Visa Lodged Date 06/09/2015
Medical Uploaded Date : 18/10/2015
Bahrain Police Clearance Certificate uploaded : 16/09/2015
First CO Contact: 17/11/2015 : Asked for Form 80,1221 for myself and the whole family
submitted same day
Second CO Contact: 07/01/2016: Asked for Pakistan Police Clearance Certificate, Payslips for the last 8 years , Employment Contracts and Group Insurance Cards Given a Deadline of 28 Days
Submitted all these docs by 20/01/2016 till then I am waiting. 
Grant: 31/03/2016
IED:- 18/10/2016


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

harishmekwana said:


> Thanks to everyone. I have received the golden email today.
> __________________________________________________
> Software Engineer
> 261313
> ...


Congrats on this achievement. It seems you waited for long time ..


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

harishmekwana said:


> Thanks to everyone. I have received the golden email today.
> __________________________________________________
> Software Engineer
> 261313
> ...


Harish congratulations dear. Your wait is over enjoy your day!


----------



## Mimi4Au (Jan 23, 2014)

harishmekwana said:


> Thanks to everyone. I have received the golden email today.
> __________________________________________________
> Software Engineer
> 261313
> ...


Congratulations... !!!!! Enjoy


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

harishmekwana said:


> Thanks to everyone. I have received the golden email today. __________________________________________________ Software Engineer 261313 SN 190 Visa Lodged Date 06/09/2015 Medical Uploaded Date : 18/10/2015 Bahrain Police Clearance Certificate uploaded : 16/09/2015 First CO Contact: 17/11/2015 : Asked for Form 80,1221 for myself and the whole family submitted same day Second CO Contact: 07/01/2016: Asked for Pakistan Police Clearance Certificate, Payslips for the last 8 years , Employment Contracts and Group Insurance Cards Given a Deadline of 28 Days Submitted all these docs by 20/01/2016 till then I am waiting. Grant: 31/03/2016 IED:- 18/10/2016


Congrats!


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

That's really a great news, after a long wait you received grant,, day of HARISHMEKWANA,,, congratulations.


----------



## Jaideepchanda1 (Aug 11, 2015)

harishmekwana said:


> Thanks to everyone. I have received the golden email today.
> __________________________________________________
> Software Engineer
> 261313
> ...


Congrats,


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

Congrats mate !!


----------



## sumitrb (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi ,

Did you provide your exception for FBI clearance? 

I have a similar case where I logged my Visa and uploaded all my docs by 18 Jan 16. However the CO asked for FBI PCC and then extended the date of submission till 1 Apr 16 as I did not receive FBI document within 28 days of CO contact.

Any insight would be helpful.

Regards
Sumit


lovekumars said:


> I received Grant today morning from Adelaide. Application lodge date 05-Feb-2016, Information Provided (except FBI clearance) on 10-Mar. Arrival date 05-Jun-2016


----------



## nsiramsetty (Sep 29, 2015)

Thank you all.

Updated timelines in Signature.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Congrats Harish, your waiting time is over 


harishmekwana said:


> Thanks to everyone. I have received the golden email today.
> __________________________________________________
> Software Engineer
> 261313
> ...


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Congrats and best wishes for future endeavor  


nsiramsetty said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> Updated timelines in Signature.


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

nsiramsetty said:


> guys,
> 
> finally i received my grant today from gsm adelaide. Lodged on 26th jan..189.261313.will update the timelines in some time.


congratulations


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

harishmekwana said:


> Thanks to everyone. I have received the golden email today.
> __________________________________________________
> Software Engineer
> 261313
> ...


CONGRATS HARISH

when Co asked for 8 year salary slip.You uploaded payslips of entire 8 year experience or just few months slips you uploaded.


----------



## harishmekwana (Mar 8, 2016)

REXYRR said:


> CONGRATS HARISH
> 
> when Co asked for 8 year salary slip.You uploaded payslips of entire 8 year experience or just few months slips you uploaded.



HI REXYRR,

I uploaded most of the payslips as I did not had all of them. Anyways , I guess the CO was fine with it that's why he finalized by case.

One thing to note is that my case was finalilzed by other CO.


__________________________________________________
Software Engineer
261313
SN 190
Visa Lodged Date 06/09/2015
Medical Uploaded Date : 18/10/2015
Bahrain Police Clearance Certificate uploaded : 16/09/2015
First CO Contact: 17/11/2015 : Asked for Form 80,1221 for myself and the whole family
submitted same day
Second CO Contact: 07/01/2016: Asked for Pakistan Police Clearance Certificate, Payslips for the last 8 years , Employment Contracts and Group Insurance Cards Given a Deadline of 28 Days
Submitted all these docs by 20/01/2016 till then I am waiting. 
Grant::31/03/2016
IED: 18/10/2016 lane:lane:lane:


----------



## lovekumars (Nov 12, 2014)

sumitrb said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Did you provide your exception for FBI clearance?
> 
> ...


Hi Sumit

No I did not provide any exception for FBI clearance. I uploaded courier receipt and delivery proof and was hoping to get extension date. I also emailed to dept. informing that FBI PCC is applied. In my email I also requested them to consider my old PCC which recently completed one year. I guess they accepted that.


----------



## 1moreEECandidate (Jul 31, 2015)

harishmekwana said:


> Thanks to everyone. I have received the golden email today.
> __________________________________________________
> Software Engineer
> 261313
> ...


Congratulations 👍


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

Any grants today ?...havent seen any grant from gsm brisbane since iv been on this thread ..


----------



## tn185008 (Sep 6, 2015)

Salah-u-din said:


> Any grants today ?...havent seen any grant from gsm brisbane since iv been on this thread ..


Is there any specific TIME in a day DIBP issues the grants? or any AUTO trigger will generate the mails once CO finalize the each case?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tn185008 said:


> Is there any specific TIME in a day DIBP issues the grants? or any AUTO trigger will generate the mails once CO finalize the each case?


No specific time  whenever CO approves it.


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

No idea mate -_-


----------



## tn185008 (Sep 6, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> No specific time  whenever CO approves it.


Thanks Andrey.


----------



## b4ubagat (Sep 27, 2015)

*Finally got my Grant*

Hi Friends,

Finally got my grant today on April 1st, at 9:30Am Indian time,

I hope my timelines would be helpful for other who are waiting without any information, PFB

Code: 263111(compute networks and systems)

Visa Lodged: 10, Oct, 2015

Co Contact: 13 Nov, 2015 (requesting current employee verification proof, submitted an auto generated mail from my organization which states that i am working in xxx company, and submitted my last two years form 16, also submitted my form 80(they didnt ask) but submitted it just to make sure they dont request anything again)

Status changed to Assesment in Progress, no updates after that (those dreadful days)

Grant : 1 April, 2016,

IED: 14 Oct, 2016

I wish best of luck for all the Visa applicants, and would like to make a note that make sure that you submit all documents genuinely, there was not any employee verification done to my knowledge, i have switched 3 companys, submitted all my proofs,

Best Regards,
Bhagat D


----------



## tn185008 (Sep 6, 2015)

b4ubagat said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally got my grant today on April 1st, at 9:30Am Indian time,
> 
> ...


Great news Bhagat.. Hearty congratulations... I wish you all the best..


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

*Waiting(GSM.Adelaide)*

Hello All,

Congratulations to all who have received the grant. Please add me in this loop. I am waiting from the Adelaide GSM as well.

My application is currently in "Assessment in Progress" after the CO requested for additional docs - PCC & Meds on 16-March(Please see my signature for complete timeline).
I am done with those and submitted the same on 28-March, health clearance also provided and also clicked "Information Provided"

While browsing through the threads, I could see the time to provide grant greatly varies.

Four queries I have-

1. I would like to know the terminology "Request complete". In my IMMI account I could see only "Information provided" button greyed out with above status(i.e assessment in progress).
2. At this point in time, how do we know if the CO has started re looking into the file for the information submitted or not yet picked up by him?
3. Should I mail CO
4. I could see for some people there are 2 COs. Any idea on how the application flows through - Just for information

Request for your thoughts. Thank you!


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> No specific time  whenever CO approves it.


hELLO GUYS,mY medical which i have submitted in visa applicaton will lapse on 24th April,2016.Therefore my question is whether they will give decision before that or will ask for new medical.


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

b4ubagat said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally got my grant today on April 1st, at 9:30Am Indian time,
> 
> ...



congratulations Bhagat and best of luck for future


----------



## somabha_for_au (Mar 24, 2016)

harishmekwana said:


> Thanks to everyone. I have received the golden email today.
> __________________________________________________
> Software Engineer
> 261313
> ...


Congratulations! Best wishes for onward journey 
my timeline similar, all docs uploaded on 04/Feb/16, pray I receive grant soon


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

I m still waiting. What I do?


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

Its more than 330 days from lodged. Visa lodged 12 may 2015


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Congrats Bagat..


b4ubagat said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally got my grant today on April 1st, at 9:30Am Indian time,
> 
> ...


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

tusharbapu87 said:


> Its more than 330 days from lodged. Visa lodged 12 may 2015


Dear tushar i am june applicant. Understanding your waiting period. Let's see when GOD will shower our GRant.


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

deepgill said:


> Dear tushar i am june applicant. Understanding your waiting period. Let's see when GOD will shower our GRant.


Ya that's true. They did not even varify my employment


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

b4ubagat said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally got my grant today on April 1st, at 9:30Am Indian time,
> 
> ...



Many many congrats Bhagat. Have a great future ahead


----------



## abhiabhi17 (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi, Did they waive FBI PCC? It's strange. I asked them to waive mine but they didn't.


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

Anybody with CO Poonam?

Got a further request for some doc from a new CO named Poonam.


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

Hello friends,

I am very happy to share with you all that I just got golden grant mail 
Finally the wait over for me 
All d best for rest of my friends who are waiting for grant.


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

I am expecting today a lot of grants. Please let us know statuses guys


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

Congrates bro .. can u post ur timeline bro


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

NONPRI said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I am very happy to share with you all that I just got golden grant mail
> Finally the wait over for me
> All d best for rest of my friends who are waiting for grant.



Congratulations mate. Best wishes with your journey ahead


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

Congratulations,, today many people are getting grants,,, good move


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

NONPRI said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I am very happy to share with you all that I just got golden grant mail
> Finally the wait over for me
> All d best for rest of my friends who are waiting for grant.


Hey congratulations.. NONPARI


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

NONPRI said:


> Hello friends, I am very happy to share with you all that I just got golden grant mail Finally the wait over for me  All d best for rest of my friends who are waiting for grant.


Congrats!


----------



## joshuapaul (Mar 30, 2016)

can i add my name to the list ? i haven't applied for the visa yet 




Twilio WooCommerce SMS PLugin | Woo SMS | Woo SMS Notification


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi,

Anyone here received call from CO directly or from Australian Consulate?

If yes, then please share set of questions they asked. Thanks.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

manc0108 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone here received call from CO directly or from Australian Consulate?
> 
> If yes, then please share set of questions they asked. Thanks.


Many people have received verification calls from Australian High Commission, India. The questions while verification might not be the same for each individual. One of our applicants who received call has posted his experience check this you will get an idea 



mohankum said:


> Thanks Alex.
> 
> A man called me from Australian embassy and verified my name, date of birth. My family details. I was also asked for my education details, experience details along with the start and end month for all the organisations that i worked in. And finally i was asked the roles and responsibilities in my current company. The call lasted for about 10 mins.
> I am not sure whether they called my company or not.
> I got the grant the very next day.


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Many people have received verification calls from Australian High Commission, India. The questions while verification might not be the same for each individual. One of our applicants who received call has posted his experience check this you will get an idea


I second Vikas.

Many people in recent times have posted on this forum about personal verification by Aus High Commission being done directly to the applicant.

May be they are not skipping the verification part where it is needed but expediting it by selecting cases where even personal verification would/might suffice.

It is all Case Officer specific, not even case specific. One just can NOT guess...which case will under go verification and which type of and which case will not.


----------



## spaniant (Nov 1, 2015)

Hello Senior Members, 

Need your help. One of my my friend is about to claim points for partner skills. Her skill is in SOL but Engineers Australia are assessing her degree for Engineering Technologist for not continuing practice since 2012. 

In this scenario, is he be able to claim points for Partner skills?

IELTS done. EA done but not professional engineer but technologist.


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

*Update*

My CO wanted a personal statement regarding some criminal convictions on my record which appear for driving related offences. It's nothing too serious but I wrote and submitted this statement to the CO on 22-03-2016 and I heard back on 01-04-2016 that my case was under routine checks. 

Anybody else in the 'routine checks' stage?


----------



## lovekumars (Nov 12, 2014)

manc0108 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone here received call from CO directly or from Australian Consulate?
> 
> If yes, then please share set of questions they asked. Thanks.


I received call from New Delhi Australian Embassy last month. It was shortly after I received additional information request from CO for employment details. The call was a short employment interview. The person asked to explain my joining/leaving dates from all firms along with roles and responsibilities in each. What languages I have been working on in Software field and asked to explain few major projects in detail.


----------



## lovekumars (Nov 12, 2014)

abhiabhi17 said:


> Hi, Did they waive FBI PCC? It's strange. I asked them to waive mine but they didn't.


In my case, PCC was requested during initial CO assignment. Later I uploaded courier receipt of new FBI PCC request. But I also appealed them to consider my little over one year old FBI PCC. I guess they were OK with older clearance and granted visa based on it.

If you never have FBI check done previously then it will be very rare to waive off.


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

Any grants so far today ? Its nearly mid day here in brisbane !!


----------



## rohitjaggi (Oct 8, 2015)

anyone waiting with me from November for grant ?


----------



## rdak (Sep 7, 2015)

rohitjaggi said:


> anyone waiting with me from November for grant ?


I am with you buddy, applied on 25th November. CO contact on 14th Dec. Thats all no update so far. Called few times and got same routine answer to wait :juggle:


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

Rohit,,, I am September applicant,, don't know why it is happening with me, this wait is killing me


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

rohitjaggi said:


> anyone waiting with me from November for grant ?


yes


----------



## rohitjaggi (Oct 8, 2015)

Laxmikanth513 said:


> Rohit,,, I am September applicant,, don't know why it is happening with me, this wait is killing me


Tired of calling them and always get same response about Routine work.


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

Applied on 24/11. CO contacted on 10/12. And then there's nothing at all. Called a few times and always got the standard answering-machine-like answer, application is in progress, just need to wait, blah blah blah. Feel there's no need to call again. :noidea:


----------



## vedhabala (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi All,

Just expecting some inputs from fellow members here.

I have applied for 190 Visa on 20th Feb and got a mail saying CO assigned on 16th March, I didn't get any response from CO till date. They didn't ask for extra documents or anything.

I front loaded everything.

Just want to ask whether its normal that CO not contacting applicant initially after assigned? or is there any time frame involved. I am aware that visa processing time is 90 days but just wondering why CO is not contacting at all.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Thorax (Aug 7, 2010)

Got my grant today! :whoo:

Grant and first first contact was from GSM Adelaide. No employment verification call as far as i know. Probably because i uploaded payslips, tax documents etc.


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

Congrates mate .. can u share ur timeline please


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Congrats Thorax..
First grant news of the day..


Thorax said:


> Got my grant today! :whoo:
> 
> Grant and first first contact was from GSM Adelaide. No employment verification call as far as i know. Probably because i uploaded payslips, tax documents etc.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Thorax said:


> Got my grant today! :whoo: Grant and first first contact was from GSM Adelaide. No employment verification call as far as i know. Probably because i uploaded payslips, tax documents etc.


Congrats mate!


----------



## rahul1987 (Aug 4, 2015)

Thorax said:


> Got my grant today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate... Please share the timeline as well.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes Vedhabala,
It's normal, no need to worry. Definitely, CO will let you know if anything need further. 
Best of luck and pray you will get the grant soon  


vedhabala said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just expecting some inputs from fellow members here.
> 
> ...


----------



## vedhabala (Feb 11, 2016)

amar_klanti said:


> Yes Vedhabala,
> It's normal, no need to worry. Definitely, CO will let you know if anything need further.
> Best of luck and pray you will get the grant soon


Thank you Amar. Best of luck for you too.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Touch 200 days today since visa lodging.......Wait continue wait wait......


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

Thorax,,, many congratulations,, all the best for your future,,,,


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi Samage,,, i hsve visa lodged on 8 September 2015,, 205 days completed,,, what is going there,, why they are not granting old applications,,, will we get grant or what


----------



## SUN9 (Oct 1, 2014)

samage said:


> Touch 200 days today since visa lodging.......Wait continue wait wait......


Hi samage ..... could you please explain what is natural justice letter for employment as mentioned in your timeline.


----------



## adel-sh (Jan 19, 2016)

samage said:


> Touch 200 days today since visa lodging.......Wait continue wait wait......


Do not worry friend i am waiting since august .It is almost 220 days
and still waiting


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

SUN9 said:


> Hi samage ..... could you please explain what is natural justice letter for employment as mentioned in your timeline.


Natural Justice letter is sent to applicants for whom an adverse report is received while employment verification. In this case, the CO gives 28 days of time to clarify and post which it could take pretty long time to finalize on the application.


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

sriveha said:


> natural justice letter is sent to applicants for whom an adverse report is received while employment verification. In this case, the co gives 28 days of time to clarify and post which it could take pretty long time to finalize on the application.


in your case what adverse information they got in your employment verification.....Smage


----------



## SH1707 (Jan 11, 2016)

rohitjaggi said:


> anyone waiting with me from November for grant ?


Applied on November 25th, heard from CO on 14th December for additional information. Waiting for an update every since.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

REXYRR said:


> in your case what adverse information they got in your employment verification.....Smage


They issued me a letter of this title in which they mentioned that adverse information received against your employment claims. CO said that DIBP officers made several calls to your employer (my current employer) but they could not connect. You are entitle to comment.

I checked with all provided details and identified that at company web phone were old but i provided correct number on form 80 & 1221. I responded on 13-January with more employment proofs, latest salary slips, bank statement latest, increment/promotion letters, insurance cards, Country ID card, latest employment letter from company confirming my employment etc.

I sent follow up email on 15-Feb and CO sent standard reply on 18-March that we cant tell when you application will be finalized but it is in process.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

adel-sh said:


> Do not worry friend i am waiting since august .It is almost 220 days
> and still waiting


I dont know what they cooking fom my file from last almost 03months. Peope those applied in Feb getting their case finalized.


----------



## Thorax (Aug 7, 2010)

rahul1987 said:


> Congratulations mate... Please share the timeline as well.


Thanks Rahul. Here is my timeline. 

Software Engineer - ANZSCO-2631313
ACS Applied (Self, Spouse)- 20-Nov-2015.
ACS +ve Result Received (Self, Spouse)- 30-Nov-2015.
IELTS- 9-Jan-2016 - Overall 8
IELTS (Spouse) - 23-Jan-2016 - Overall 7
EOI 189(70) - 12-Feb-2016.
Invitation - 189 - 16-Feb-2016.
*Visa Lodgement - 18-Feb-2016*
Docs Upload - 29-Feb-2016
Medicals (Self, Spouse) - 29-Feb-2016
CO Assigned - 29-Feb-2016 - Requested for PCC
PCC Applied, Received (Self, Spouse) - 2-Mar-2016
*Grant - 4-Apr-2016*


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Thorax said:


> Got my grant today! :whoo:
> 
> Grant and first first contact was from GSM Adelaide. No employment verification call as far as i know. Probably because i uploaded payslips, tax documents etc.



Congrats mate


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

SH1707 said:


> rohitjaggi said:
> 
> 
> > anyone waiting with me from November for grant ?
> ...



Me also here with you mates

Applied on 25th November 

CO allocated on 7th January and didn't request any documents 

My application status is still the same since lodgment date " application received "

Called them three times and of course I don't need to tell their answer


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

Hey cozmopravesh... Any updates ? Has anything changed since your CO contact ??
118 days and nothing yet. 
Should i try calling DIBP ??


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

Mid day here in brisbane now any grants today ?


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

ali_a_bayoumi said:


> me also here with you mates
> 
> applied on 25th november
> 
> ...


hello ali a bayoumi ............................. I too applied on 3rd december since then status is showing application recieved ..........................no co contact as well................


----------



## rdak (Sep 7, 2015)

I just had a talk with my agent. There is a problem in confirming my PTE score by DIBP. I have already reported my score on the day of my exam itself, which is on 22nd July. But the CO informed my agent in trouble of validating my score. I have had chat with Pearson about this issue and I cannot resubmit my score again. How can I resolve this issue ? Looks like this is the only thing that is holding up in getting my grant. Need advise from the experts.


----------



## RAKI1978 (May 3, 2014)

AWESOME Mate. Congrats. 
We both share a similar Visa Lodge date. I am 19 Feb. Lets see what's in for me 




Thorax said:


> Thanks Rahul. Here is my timeline.
> 
> Software Engineer - ANZSCO-2631313
> ACS Applied (Self, Spouse)- 20-Nov-2015.
> ...


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

Only PTE can resolve this issue it seems so not any other authority


----------



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi all,

I need ur urgent advise. If my employer contact mobile phone was written wrongly, but the landline was correct. But unfortunately, he did not answer the landline calls. So, CO used mobile No. and found the number is wrong. What should i do ?!!!!

Can i send the correct No. to CO? or i should wait his response to give my comments??!!!!!


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

MimoMKF said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need ur urgent advise. If my employer contact mobile phone was written wrongly, but the landline was correct. But unfortunately, he did not answer the landline calls. So, CO used mobile No. and found the number is wrong. What should i do ?!!!!
> 
> Can i send the correct No. to CO? or i should wait his response to give my comments??!!!!!


Best thing from my point of view is to update it immediately through IMMI account. There is a section "Update us".


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

sriveha said:


> Best thing from my point of view is to update it immediately through IMMI account. There is a section "Update us".


Hi sriveha,

As I seen your application waiting for grants and also I had lodge jan and Co assigned March 2 requested some documents which I was uploaded 16th March and now status is still assessment in progress . what is your status after uploaded documents?


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

danielm said:


> Hi sriveha,
> 
> As I seen your application waiting for grants and also I had lodge jan and Co assigned March 2 requested some documents which I was uploaded 16th March and now status is still assessment in progress . what is your status after uploaded documents?


Hi Daniel, it still says assessment in progress. And "Information provided" button is greyed out. I guess this needs to change to "Request complete" which means the CO is satisfied with the information provided. If it is not and looks greyed out like mine, more likely, he has not looked into the provided information yet. What's yours?


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

sriveha said:


> Hi Daniel, it still says assessment in progress. And "Information provided" button is greyed out. I guess this needs to change to "Request complete" which means the CO is satisfied with the information provided. If it is not and looks greyed out like mine, more likely, he has not looked into the provided information yet. What's yours?


Mine is also same as assessment in progress and request provided is grey out.


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

danielm said:


> Mine is also same as assessment in progress and request provided is grey out.


Yes, more likely you are in the queue to be picked up like us. Could you please update your timeline\signature. As you have provided information before us and you get your grant, it will give us a rough idea of when our's will get picked up(given the fact that every application is unique as the case officer  ).


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

sriveha said:


> Yes, more likely you are in the queue to be picked up like us. Could you please update your timeline\signature. As you have provided information before us and you get your grant, it will give us a rough idea of when our's will get picked up(given the fact that every application is unique as the case officer  ).


Visa lodge :25th Jan
Co assigned& requested docs:March2
Information provided :16th March
Status: assessment in progress
Grants: waiting


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

I have the same time line .. did u apply on shore and any dependent ?


----------



## auseager (Nov 9, 2015)

Has any one got grant after getting Assessment commence mail in the month of March 2016?


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

auseager said:


> Has any one got grant after getting Assessment commence mail in the month of March 2016?


I don't think everyone gets a mail.. I never got one. I got a mail from the CO asking for singapore pcc.. That was it..


----------



## naveenarja (Jan 29, 2016)

harishmekwana said:


> Has anybody assigned CO Karen from adelaide??
> __________________________________________________
> Software Engineer
> 261313
> ...


I have been contacted by Karen (from GSM Adelaide) on 4th April requesting for PCC; uploaded the same on 5th Apr. Waiting for further updates


----------



## tatskie (Feb 15, 2016)

uhhh! the wait is killing me


----------



## marli15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Yes, I agree. On the positive side, it's one of the ways to train your patience. 


tatskie said:


> uhhh! the wait is killing me


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

tatskie said:


> uhhh! the wait is killing me


Haha same here.. It's a huge turning point in everyone's life.. That is why the wait is killing everyone..


----------



## Mimi4Au (Jan 23, 2014)

24/11/2015 lodged VIC nomination and EOI
18/12/2015 invitation received from Victoria
29/01/2016 Visa application lodgment
27/02/2016 CO contacted for more documents
18/03/2016 documents uploaded
Still then no news.. waiting waiting waiting

Btw My CO is Scott...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Mimi4Au said:


> 24/11/2015 lodged VIC nomination and EOI 18/12/2015 invitation received from Victoria 29/01/2016 Visa application lodgment 27/02/2016 CO contacted for more documents 18/03/2016 documents uploaded Still then no news.. waiting waiting waiting Btw My CO is Scott...


Still too early mate! 

Good luck


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

Its 2.39 pm in brisbane has anyone received a grant today ?


----------



## Mimi4Au (Jan 23, 2014)

Hii everyone...

My agent called in da morning n gave me the good news... Got the grant today... yapeeeeee 

I started my journey in 2014. Had to do IELTS 3 times. After receiving 7 in each band's I tried applying for victoria. But unfortunately all states were closed for my occupation. I waited another few months for da New openings. Then applied for Victoria. At that point Victoria rejected me giving standard reasons. Then again applied after waiting 6 months. That was in Nov 2015. Finally I was lucky enough. Finally my dream came true.

Thanks everyone for helping me.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Mimi4Au said:


> Hii everyone... My agent called in da morning n gave me the good news... Got the grant today... yapeeeeee  I started my journey in 2014. Had to do IELTS 3 times. After receiving 7 in each band's I tried applying for victoria. But unfortunately all states were closed for my occupation. I waited another few months for da New openings. Then applied for Victoria. At that point Victoria rejected me giving standard reasons. Then again applied after waiting 6 months. That was in Nov 2015. Finally I was lucky enough. Finally my dream came true. Thanks everyone for helping me.


Congratulations!!


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Mimi4Au said:


> Hii everyone...
> 
> My agent called in da morning n gave me the good news... Got the grant today... yapeeeeee
> 
> ...



Congratulations .... have a great future down under mate

Please do share your timelines


----------



## tatskie (Feb 15, 2016)

Mimi4Au said:


> Hii everyone...
> 
> My agent called in da morning n gave me the good news... Got the grant today... yapeeeeee
> 
> ...


Wow, congrats!


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

Mimi4Au said:


> Hii everyone...
> 
> My agent called in da morning n gave me the good news... Got the grant today... yapeeeeee
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!


----------



## tn185008 (Sep 6, 2015)

Mimi4Au said:


> Hii everyone...
> 
> My agent called in da morning n gave me the good news... Got the grant today... yapeeeeee
> 
> ...


Congrats Dear


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Mimi4Au said:


> Hii everyone...
> 
> My agent called in da morning n gave me the good news... Got the grant today... yapeeeeee
> 
> ...


Congratulations Mimi


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

gaus said:


> Congratulations!!


Hi Gaus, what's holding up your application..? Or your signature is not updated with your grant..?


----------



## naveenarja (Jan 29, 2016)

Mimi4Au said:


> Hii everyone...
> 
> My agent called in da morning n gave me the good news... Got the grant today... yapeeeeee
> 
> ...




Congratulations and celebrations!!


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

sriveha said:


> Hi Gaus, what's holding up your application..? Or your signature is not updated with your grant..?


Hi Sriveha

Wish the latter was true.. but unfortunately no. I don't have slightest of clue why the application is held up. I have tried calling up DIBP but always got the standard response. 

I somehow feel that the grants for the job code 263111 are generally slowed down, seen only one in the last month or so.

Keeping my fingers crossed.

Regards


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

gaus said:


> Hi Sriveha
> 
> Wish the latter was true.. but unfortunately no. I don't have slightest of clue why the application is held up. I have tried calling up DIBP but always got the standard response.
> 
> ...


Should learn patience from you , as am developing an obsession to check the status frequently  ..! Good luck with your application and having the same skill code for my application, I wonder when will be my turn :confused2:


----------



## andy8062 (Mar 25, 2016)

gaus said:


> Hi Sriveha
> 
> Wish the latter was true.. but unfortunately no. I don't have slightest of clue why the application is held up. I have tried calling up DIBP but always got the standard response.
> 
> ...


Hi Gaus,
Iam also an applicant from November(263111) ,Lodgment date - 18th nov.
Asked for health undertaking on 3rd march & submitted very next day.No reply since then.


----------



## tatskie (Feb 15, 2016)

I saw few timelines and posts with grants received 35 days after CO was assigned or after they uploaded the additional requested documents. Is it just a trend or it is really the standard lead time for non-DG, given that you don't have other issues your docs?


----------



## overratedlegend (Apr 5, 2016)

harishmekwana said:


> Has anybody assigned CO Karen from adelaide??
> __________________________________________________
> Software Engineer
> 261313
> ...


My first CO was Karen. I'm now with 2nd CO, different one.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tatskie said:


> I saw few timelines and posts with grants received 35 days after CO was assigned or after they uploaded the additional requested documents. Is it just a trend or it is really the standard lead time for non-DG, given that you don't have other issues your docs?


35 days is really really quick... averages are roughly 60 days.


----------



## naveenarja (Jan 29, 2016)

overratedlegend said:


> My first CO was Karen. I'm now with 2nd CO, different one.




My first CO contact is Karen on 4th April for PCC... I uploaded the same on 5th April before their office start time itself.

Don't know how many more days for another CO contact or grant 

Fingers crossed


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

naveenarja said:


> My first CO contact is Karen on 4th April for PCC... I uploaded the same on 5th April before their office start time itself.
> 
> Don't know how many more days for another CO contact or grant
> 
> Fingers crossed


Standard wait in between 4 to 8 weeks..


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

*Waiting for Grant*

Hi All,

I am also waiting for visa grant.

I was asked for PCC, uploaded om 16th Match. Waiting after that.:boxing:

i hope to get it by April End.

CO is jeffery. GSM adelaide. 189 261313.

Regards
Robin Sharma:eyebrows::second:lane:


----------



## Mimi4Au (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi all

My timeline is as follows

18 /06/ 2014 ACS results ( they considered only 2 years from 7 years experience)
22/09/2014 IELTS 7 in each band
2/04/2015 completed 3 years experience 
28/04/2015 VIC nomination n EOI
13/05/2015 rejection mail from Victoria
24/11/2015 VIC nomination n EOI (2nd time)
18/12/2015 invited from Victoria
29/01/2016 Visa application lodgment
27/02/2016 CO Contacted for more documents
18/03/2016 document updated
6/04/2016 Grant

Received da golden mail after 40 days from da date CO contacted.

Good luck to everyone


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Mimi4Au said:


> Hi all
> 
> My timeline is as follows
> 
> ...




Congrats, may I know your CO is from where ?


----------



## Mimi4Au (Jan 23, 2014)

namsfiz said:


> Congrats, may I know your CO is from where ?


CO is scott n from GSM Adelaide


----------



## ssahoo3 (Jul 6, 2015)

My CO is afsaneh from ( GSM - ADELAIDE ). Anyone's application assigned to same CO ?

261312(Developer Programmer)
190 (65 points) - SA
PTE - 75+
ACS Positive - :08 NOV 2015
Invitated - : 18 FEB 2016 ( 190- SA ) 
VISA lodged - : 19 FEB 2016
Medical Uploaded : 25 FEB 2016
CO Contacted - Adelaide 16 MAR 2016 ( Assessment commence -'No further docs required')
Visa Grant: ???


----------



## tatskie (Feb 15, 2016)

Mine is Michael - GSM Adelaide.


----------



## atrain (Feb 2, 2015)

tatskie said:


> Mine is Michael - GSM Adelaide.


Staying calm since 222 days of visa lodgement, 118 days of co contact, 40 days of manager contact, 28 days from embassy interview,Full set of documents uploaded enough proof skilled employment front loaded including Tax returns,salary slips,Bank statements,offer letters and R&R letters in company letterhead from renowned MNC,s. Ecleration of case due to long wait as communicated by DIBP call attendant on call . Still wait wait wait...


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Mimi4Au said:


> Hi all
> 
> My timeline is as follows
> 
> ...


You really got patience!! It's not so easy to continue for such a long time.
Many many Congratulation.


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

atrain said:


> Staying calm since 222 days of visa lodgement, 118 days of co contact, 40 days of manager contact, 28 days from embassy interview,Full set of documents uploaded enough proof skilled employment front loaded including Tax returns,salary slips,Bank statements,offer letters and R&R letters in company letterhead from renowned MNC,s. Ecleration of case due to long wait as communicated by DIBP call attendant on call . Still wait wait wait...


Hang in there. Your grant is on the way!


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

gaus said:


> Hi Sriveha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also for 263111 brother. Lodged on 8th Dec. 

122 days and nothing yet.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

tatskie said:


> Mine is Michael - GSM Adelaide.


My second CO is alao M.....


----------



## rohitjaggi (Oct 8, 2015)

my co is "Poonam" gsm adl


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

2.25 pm brisbane time .. any grants today ?


----------



## suewonder (Feb 19, 2016)

hi mates,
I just got positive response from engineers Australia. I would like to submit my EOI for subclass 189 and 190 . but my query is, I have to submit two separate EOI or in one EOI have to mention two different visa type?
Thanks in advance.
regards


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

Yes I guess 263111 is slowed down for this year


----------



## tatskie (Feb 15, 2016)

suewonder said:


> hi mates,
> I just got positive response from engineers Australia. I would like to submit my EOI for subclass 189 and 190 . but my query is, I have to submit two separate EOI or in one EOI have to mention two different visa type?
> Thanks in advance.
> regards


Tick both 189 and 190 on the same EOI.


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

deepgill said:


> My second CO is alao M.....


My co is Danielle from Adelaide, anyone got this co and got grants ?


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

How many points do u have ?? And which engineering profession did u get ?


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Here is the good news!

I have got the grant today morning my consultant calls in and i checked through IMMI also.

Sincere Thanks to God, Family, Friends and people on this forum.

I wish all people who are waiting for the Grant gets it quickly.

I believe it was quick for me.

Visa applied 11 Feb
PCC was asked loaded on 16 march
Got the grant on 7 april
GSM Adelaide
CO changed to Megan before CO was Jeffery who asked for PCC.

What Next ??lane::welcome:




Regards
Robin Sharma


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

icemanparadise said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Here is the good news!
> 
> ...


This is killer news buddy!! Good luck for your new life 

Please share your profile, job code etc and timelines..


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

icemanparadise said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Here is the good news!
> 
> ...


Congrats Robin ... we share the good news on the same day


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

Congrates bro.. did u have any dependent ?


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

thanks Guys

EOI Filed on 27 Aug
261313 60 points Software Engineer
Got invite on 21/23 Jan

Regards
Robin Sharma


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

Salah-u-din said:


> Congrates bro.. did u have any dependent ?


No, No dependents


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks Bro


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

Yes man


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

icemanparadise said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Here is the good news!
> 
> ...



Congratulations Robin.


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks a lot 

Robin


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

My CO changed and is a new guy 'Sunni" and asked to send the PTE score to DIBP. :-( .
I dont know how long they will take again to look in my case. 

Do i need to wait for 2 days and then hit " information provided" button since it may take 1 or 2 business days for Pearson to send the PTE Score as per the mail?.


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

u do not have the score with you?


----------



## nishitgandhi (Sep 15, 2015)

icemanparadise said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Here is the good news!
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## nishitgandhi (Sep 15, 2015)

badboy0711 said:


> My CO changed and is a new guy 'Sunni" and asked to send the PTE score to DIBP. :-( .
> I dont know how long they will take again to look in my case.
> 
> Do i need to wait for 2 days and then hit " information provided" button since it may take 1 or 2 business days for Pearson to send the PTE Score as per the mail?.


No need to wait, just send the scores from the PTE website and come back to hit the IP - Information provided button. 

All the best for the direct grant. One more step near you reached


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

Congrates


----------



## tatskie (Feb 15, 2016)

icemanparadise said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Here is the good news!
> 
> ...


Congrats Robin, godspeed!


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

Application 189 with spouse : 31 jan 2016
CO contact : 15 feb
Doc submitted : 11 march
Visa grant : waiting ....
Visa center : GSM brisbane

Any one else with brisbane ?


----------



## tatskie (Feb 15, 2016)

Salah-u-din said:


> Application 189 with spouse : 31 jan 2016
> CO contact : 15 feb
> Doc submitted : 11 march
> Visa grant : waiting ....
> ...


There's also a similar thread for GSM Brisbane: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/942498-visa-189-grants-gsm-brisbane.html


----------



## seezaheer (Mar 8, 2016)

Congrats bro Cozmopravesh...your long wait ended now.

Any verification call or direct grant...


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

Thankyou


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

tatskie said:


> Congrats Robin, godspeed!


thx man


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

cozmopravesh said:


> Congrats Robin ... we share the good news on the same day


Thanks man


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

thx


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

seezaheer said:


> Congrats bro Cozmopravesh...your long wait ended now.
> 
> Any verification call or direct grant...



Thanks friend, No verification happened for me.

Also, I never called or sent any e-mail to DIBP in last 4 months. Just kept patience and prayed for grant eventhough it was merciless.


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

cozmopravesh said:


> Thanks friend, No verification happened for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I never called or sent any e-mail to DIBP in last 4 months. Just kept patience and prayed for grant eventhough it was merciless.




Congrats mate. Really glad you got your grant. 

You and i have the same timeline, same CO contact date, same GSM Adelaide, both for 263111.

But nothing for me yet. Wtf is going on with DIBP
Maybe tomorrow is the lucky day.


----------



## tn185008 (Sep 6, 2015)

icemanparadise said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Here is the good news!
> 
> ...


Hearty Congratulations Robin.. I wish you all the best for your future..


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Today i got grant, Medicals done on 25th March, 7thApril i got Grant


----------



## Ashish_2574 (Jun 11, 2014)

icemanparadise said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Here is the good news!
> 
> ...


Congrats Robin!!!


----------



## Ashish_2574 (Jun 11, 2014)

skandhasv said:


> Today i got grant, Medicals done on 25th March, 7thApril i got Grant


Congrats Skandhasv!!!


----------



## tn185008 (Sep 6, 2015)

skandhasv said:


> Today i got grant, Medicals done on 25th March, 7thApril i got Grant


COngratulations Skandhav.. can you please share your timelines...


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

Congratulations...could you share your timeline pls...


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

skandhasv said:


> Today i got grant, Medicals done on 25th March, 7thApril i got Grant




Damn that was lightning fast mate!! Congrats and good luck..


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

my patience level going to end..


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

manreetvirk said:


> my patience level going to end..


I can understand this waiting period mate. Have faith in GOD. I know its very hard but i am doing this since June. Do you know how much under pressure i am ,can't express my agony because i don't wana let anybody disturb.
I always try to keep me busy at my workplace but i know how much difficult it is but all you guys and experts are here to help each others. Salute.....


----------



## suewonder (Feb 19, 2016)

tatskie said:


> Tick both 189 and 190 on the same EOI.


Thanks you tatskie


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

deepgill said:


> I can understand this waiting period mate. Have faith in GOD. I know its very hard but i am doing this since June. Do you know how much under pressure i am ,can't express my agony because i don't wana let anybody disturb.
> I always try to keep me busy at my workplace but i know how much difficult it is but all you guys and experts are here to help each others. Salute.....


hmmm well said and thanks dear..


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

manreetvirk said:


> my patience level going to end..




Mine has already hit rock bottom.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

skandhasv said:


> Today i got grant, Medicals done on 25th March, 7thApril i got Grant


Congratulations skandhasv. That was pretty fast. Best wishes for your future endeavors


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

deepgill said:


> I can understand this waiting period mate. Have faith in GOD. I know its very hard but i am doing this since June. Do you know how much under pressure i am ,can't express my agony because i don't wana let anybody disturb.
> I always try to keep me busy at my workplace but i know how much difficult it is but all you guys and experts are here to help each others. Salute.....


There are few people who have had immense patience to not have poured their frustration you are one of them. Having couple of verifications done which were positive yet the wait is prolonged this is the worst part. 

I would be very happy to see you get the grant in coming week. 

+ Majician, Rohit, Heywb, Namsfiz, Dakshch and few more who are waiting since last year should be granted soon. 

Hatsoff to your patience Sir. Hope to hear the good news soon


----------



## raj747 (Oct 23, 2015)

Buddy.. Same situation here.. applied on 20th nov.. first contact on 30th Nov.. requested documents and submitted by 23rd Dec.. 8th feb second contact from another CO asking to submit English test results again.. After that no response yet.. sent 3-4 emails.. did call them.. No response at all.. 5 month already


----------



## raj747 (Oct 23, 2015)

manreetvirk said:


> my patience level going to end..


Buddy.. Same situation here.. applied on 20th nov.. first contact on 30th Nov.. requested documents and submitted by 23rd Dec.. 8th feb second contact from another CO asking to submit English test results again.. After that no response yet.. sent 3-4 emails.. did call them.. No response at all.. 5 months already


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> There are few people who have had immense patience to not have poured their frustration you are one of them. Having couple of verifications done which were positive yet the wait is prolonged this is the worst part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for your well wishes brother


----------



## rohitjaggi (Oct 8, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> There are few people who have had immense patience to not have poured their frustration you are one of them. Having couple of verifications done which were positive yet the wait is prolonged this is the worst part.
> 
> I would be very happy to see you get the grant in coming week.
> 
> ...




:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Abhimukta (Mar 2, 2016)

Hello friends,

I had dropped a mail to DIBP on 7th Mar 2016 asking for status of my application.Today I recieved their reply saying your application is under progress and we cannt tell the timelines as how long its gonna take and that your application will be revised in next month.

Can anyone understand what does it mean.

Below are my timelines:
Visa lodged:4th Dec (189 261313)
CO allocated:15th Dec asking for documents and form 80, 1221
Doc submitted 5th Jan along with PCC and medicals
IMMI Assessment commence mail with different CO and no docs requested :23 Feb
Dropped a mail to know the status:10 Mar
Called DIBP to know the status and got standard response:11 Mar
Got a reply in mail from DIBP saying your application will be revised in next month:8th APril
Current status:Assessment in progress.
Grant: xx/04/2016


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

Ashish_2574 said:


> Congrats Robin!!!


Thanks a lot


----------



## kbharg (Mar 3, 2016)

We have lodged on Nov 19, 2015 and the contact from CO were in line with the dates mentioned below. We called the embassy and they say that application is in Verification queue and CO is not aligned again after verification. God knows when will this come to an end.


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

tn185008 said:


> Hearty Congratulations Robin.. I wish you all the best for your future..


Thanks a lot buddy:welcome:


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

deepgill said:


> I can understand this waiting period mate. Have faith in GOD. I know its very hard but i am doing this since June. Do you know how much under pressure i am ,can't express my agony because i don't wana let anybody disturb.
> I always try to keep me busy at my workplace but i know how much difficult it is but all you guys and experts are here to help each others. Salute.....


Hi deepgill,

you are right but you cant see your status progress or your response is accepted or not. All making very stressfull and dificult.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

samage said:


> Hi deepgill,
> 
> you are right but you cant see your status progress or your response is accepted or not. All making very stressfull and dificult.


Samage my immiaccount shows 'assessment in progress' don't know when it will change into finalized.


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

skandhasv said:


> Today i got grant, Medicals done on 25th March, 7thApril i got Grant


congratulations dear


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi Guys,

After the visa grant, do we need to get the immi card?

Regards
Robin Sharma


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

icemanparadise said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After the visa grant, do we need to get the immi card?
> 
> ...


There is no immi card issued anymore


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

icemanparadise said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Here is the good news!
> 
> ...


congratulations Robin 
which visa 189 or 190 ?


----------



## seezaheer (Mar 8, 2016)

*Verification Call*

HI ALL,

Saw many people getting verification calls from AUSTRALIA HIGH COMMISSION DELHI..

From which number the call comes...

As i dont pick up any anonymous calls(After seeing the name through TRUECALLER)..

So just curious to know and also do they call again in case you dont pick up the call..


Thanks.


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> There is no immi card issued anymore



Ok, Thanks for info man


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

NONPRI said:


> congratulations Robin
> which visa 189 or 190 ?


thx man
It is 189 261313:welcome:

Regards,
Robin Sharma


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

icemanparadise said:


> Ok, Thanks for info man


You can download a copy of VEVO and can be save on your mobile or laptop or hard copy to be used at any time. Use below link

https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty?actionType=query


----------



## Derrick Pete (Mar 16, 2016)

Yaayyy!! Happy to let go all know that I got my grant!!


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Derrick Pete said:


> Yaayyy!! Happy to let go all know that I got my grant!!


Congratulations Derrick


----------



## 1moreEECandidate (Jul 31, 2015)

Derrick Pete said:


> Yaayyy!! Happy to let go all know that I got my grant!!


Congratulations 👍


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Derrick Pete said:


> Yaayyy!! Happy to let go all know that I got my grant!!


Congratulations.... Derrick Pete. Finally your Patience paid off.☺


----------



## sarbjass (Jul 29, 2015)

hello friends, 

I am also on the same boat as eagerly waiting for the grant.CO Adelaide has assigned on 2nd march. As i have seen, grants for 263111 are quite slow as compare to other job codes.


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

sarbjass said:


> hello friends,
> 
> I am also on the same boat as eagerly waiting for the grant.CO Adelaide has assigned on 2nd march. As i have seen, grants for 263111 are quite slow as compare to other job codes.


In the same boat as you, friend.


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

skandhasv said:


> Today i got grant, Medicals done on 25th March, 7thApril i got Grant


Congratulations, that's fast


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

Derrick Pete said:


> Yaayyy!! Happy to let go all know that I got my grant!!


Congratulations


----------



## jp1984 (Mar 8, 2016)

Dear friends,
I received grant for me and my family
My timeline are below
16 April 2015 skill assessment
13 July 2015 skill assessment positive
4 Dec 2015 EOI lodged - electrical engg
18 Dec 2015 invited to lodge visa
22 Jan 2016 visa lodged
2 Feb 2016 CO contact-medical request
12 Feb 2016 medical request completed
29 March CO contacts HR verification
31 March employee verification completed
6 April - received golden email


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

Can someone give me the phone number to contact Adelaide DIAP?


----------



## Ashish_2574 (Jun 11, 2014)

jp1984 said:


> Dear friends,
> I received grant for me and my family
> My timeline are below
> 16 April 2015 skill assessment
> ...


Congrats JP!!!


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

charlie31 said:


> Can someone give me the phone number to contact Adelaide DIAP?


Hey, here you go buddy ... +61731367000

-


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

Is DIBP working today ??


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

dakshch said:


> Is DIBP working today ??


No, its 5 day working in foreign countries with weekends being off days ....


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

indergreat said:


> No, its 5 day working in foreign countries with weekends being off days ....


DIBP works on Saturdays.

My CO contact mail came on Saturday.

Also, we have been witnessing contacts n grants on Saturdays on a regular basis here on this forum.


----------



## Tata1983 (Mar 23, 2016)

dakshch said:


> Is DIBP working today ??


Witnessed some CO responses on Saturdays, but officially they work only 5days a week.


----------



## jawahar84 (Aug 18, 2014)

pls add my name also in this list.

Shall i enquiry my status of visa 189 to case of officer now?


233912: Mechanical Engineer
11 Sep 2015 IELTS (L:7 R:7 W:6 S:6.5)
08 Dec 2015 EA Assessment Submitted
11 Dec 2015 EA + outcome
16 Dec 2015 Submitted (189) EOI (60 pts)
22 Jan 2016 Invitation received
09 Feb 2016 Visa Lodged/Payment/Documents uploaded
22 Feb 2016 C.O contact Adeliade for PCC & Medical
24 Feb 2016 Medical clearance
03 Mar 2016 PCC
XX XXX 2016 Grant!


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

Most people here do not mention whether they have applied for 189/190 ..onshore/offshore ..


----------



## theskyisalive (Dec 11, 2015)

jawahar84 said:


> pls add my name also in this list.
> 
> Shall i enquiry my status of visa 189 to case of officer now?
> 
> ...


90 days from CO contact is their SLA, I doubt they will provide any status updates prior to that!


----------



## 1moreEECandidate (Jul 31, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> This is latest list of people who are waiting for grant from GSM Adelaide. Lets track their progress here.
> 
> ktoda	5-May
> deepgill	25-Aug
> ...


me too - 18/Feb/2016


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

1moreEECandidate said:


> me too - 18/Feb/2016


include me as well - 26th feb.


----------



## sudas (Nov 20, 2015)

*Query*

Hi,

I had been asked to provide the US PCC(From FBI). Today I have received the same after waiting 4 long months. Now my question is, do I need to do notary before submitting the US PCC?

Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

sudas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had been asked to provide the US PCC(From FBI). Today I have received the same after waiting 4 long months. Now my question is, do I need to do notary before submitting the US PCC?
> 
> Thanks


No it would not be required


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

It mustv expired


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Can anyone guide/tell me how to verify IELTS results ?

I am posting on behalf of my friend.

My friend gave Ielts test, and he mentioned his friend,s home address when applied for Ielts test and before he gets the original certificate he moved to other country because of some serious problem and didnot contacted his friend to keep his ielts result or share the results with him. He didnot even check the results online. It is now over 2 months and what to check what the results were. 
He cannot check online because online validity is for 40 days only.

He contacted his friend now and asked about the mail of hard copy of ielts results but the misplaced it and that cannot be found.

Is there any posibility or a way out to find out what his results were ?

Please share a solution if any one has gone through this situation or he/she knows anything about it.

Early retort is awaited ?


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

Anyone who lodged visa after Feb 15th has gone for employer verification in Adelaide


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

Just chipping in.. Have been waiting since early November 2015. 
Visa 190, onshore.


----------



## raj747 (Oct 23, 2015)

1moreEECandidate said:


> me too - 18/Feb/2016


Add me too...


----------



## tn185008 (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi All,

In recent time anybody got VISA for ANZSCO 261312 code?? Is there any VISA limitation on this code??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tn185008 said:


> Hi All, In recent time anybody got VISA for ANZSCO 261312 code?? Is there any VISA limitation on this code??


No.

Visa grant does not depend in codes


----------



## tn185008 (Sep 6, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> No.
> 
> Visa grant does not depend in codes


Thanks Adrey for your confirmation..


----------



## tn185008 (Sep 6, 2015)

Any grants today?????


----------



## harishmekwana (Mar 8, 2016)

tn185008 said:


> Any grants today?????


One day, everything will be sorted out and that day is very near. Believe me :fingerscrossed:



Software Engineer
261313
SN 190
Visa Lodged Date 06/09/2015
Medical Uploaded Date : 18/10/2015
Bahrain Police Clearance Certificate uploaded : 16/09/2015
First CO Contact: 17/11/2015 : Asked for Form 80,1221 for myself and the whole family
submitted same day
Second CO Contact: 07/01/2016: Asked for Pakistan Police Clearance Certificate, Payslips for the last 8 years , Employment Contracts and Group Insurance Cards Given a Deadline of 28 Days
Submitted all these docs by 20/01/2016 till then I am waiting. 
Grant::31/03/2016
IED: 18/10/2016 lane:lane:lane:


----------



## sridhar.chandran (Jan 8, 2015)

Is there any other way to contact these people? Speak to my case officer, for instance?


P: +61 7 3136 7000 (International) | 1800 720 656 (Australia)

E: [email protected]


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sridhar.chandran said:


> Is there any other way to contact these people? Speak to my case officer, for instance? P: +61 7 3136 7000 (International) | 1800 720 656 (Australia) E: [email protected]


No.


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

So far no grants today I guess. :confused2:


----------



## kashifehsan123 (Oct 27, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> This is latest list of people who are waiting for grant from GSM Adelaide. Lets track their progress here.
> 
> ktoda	5-May
> deepgill	25-Aug
> ...


Hi,

I am Kashif Ehsan. Applied for Visa Class 190 

Visa Lodge Date: 01-July-2015.

Last CO contact 06-Nov-2015

Replied to CO : 15-Nov-2015

CO Name : 1- Sarah-jane TAYLOR, Position Number: 60017828, GSM Visa Processing Officer, GSM Adelaide
2- Afsaneh ROHANI, Position Number: 00004279, GSM Visa Processing Officer, GSM Adelaide

Skill Support Officer Contact Date : 15-Jan-2016

Query By Skill Support Officer: On Jan 2016 Skill support department contacted me after CO request on 06-Nov-2015 and they were asking about the street address of my university, street address of my current employer and one more astonishing question about my company names, like full form of my company names. What is the full form of "SNC Lavalin" and full form of "GS Construction"

Reply Date to Skill Support Officer : 18-Jan-2016

Skill Support Officer Name : Michael Rainsford, Skilled Support Officer, Service Delivery and Support, General Skilled Migration Programme Section

Please add me in "Waiting for Visa 189/190 grants from GSM.Adelaide"


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

Does this mean that files are processed according to the ANZSCO code ??
Is that why 263111 applications have been hanging in the dry for so long ???


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

dakshch said:


> Does this mean that files are processed according to the ANZSCO code ??
> Is that why 263111 applications have been hanging in the dry for so long ???


Pls stop posting same query on each n every thread.

And your own image does NOT state anything whih you are asking but you are still asking?

It is differentiating between 189 & 190 but still not commenting or officially saying anything but still we are good in spreading rumors or initiating it.

For what?

Can't we be just patient with our own stuff instead of creating new ones and that too fictitious.

Better to be a passive viewer than a troubled one.

Your post made me to comment as I too belong from 263111 code but still hanging around as applying for Aus PR was my decision and Aus govt didn't came to my door step begging me to apply.

So I have to be patient .


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

kashifehsan123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am Kashif Ehsan. Applied for Visa Class 190
> 
> ...


What is a skill support officer!


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

charlie31 said:


> What is a skill support officer!


For a layman like us, Skill Support Officer is the Officer who supports CO in terms of verifications


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

kawal_547 said:


> Pls stop posting same query on each n every thread.
> 
> And your own image does NOT state anything whih you are asking but you are still asking?
> 
> ...




I will post a query on as many thread as i want and you are most welcome to be a silent spectator or don't be a part of multiple threads.
It was a query and thats what this forum is about and if you have a problem with things, then well keep them to yourself. You be patient or you go beg Australian govt for a pr, all upto you.
If you don't have an answer then it's better to shut up rather than waste your time typing a useless long reply.

And for your info the image talks about different planning groups for both 189 and 190. Priority level 4 may take precedence over 3, in both visa classes. My question was Regarding this so called Migration program planning. It wasn't a factious rumour, it was a QUESTION.
Have a good day.


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

dakshch said:


> I will post a query on as many thread as i want and you are most welcome to be a silent spectator or don't be a part of multiple threads.
> It was a query and thats what this forum is about and if you have a problem with things, then well keep them to yourself. You be patient or you go beg Australian govt for a pr, all upto you.
> If you don't have an answer then it's better to shut up rather than waste your time typing a useless long reply.
> 
> ...


Mate you are entitled to ask questions on the forum but don't keep asking it on every thread. Remember that both the threads share the same set of folks. So eventually someone is going to reply to your query. Btw you are not alone.. Everyone is frustrated as the wait is killing everyone  your grant is on the way looking at ur timeline.. Hold on tight


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

kashifehsan123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am Kashif Ehsan. Applied for Visa Class 190
> 
> ...


Dear Your case similar to me. after CO contact 27th October, Skilled support department contacted 03-Nov asked for employment gaps, last company detail address and my australian contact info.

Another CO contacted on 22nd December and issued Natural Justice Letter saying that DIBP officers called but they could not connect wiht my employer (Last employer).

I doubt they did same in your case. Check with your last employer or check provided contact info is correct?


----------



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi All,

Anyone knows the average time left after employment verification ??!!!!!


----------



## sudas (Nov 20, 2015)

*Visa Grant*

Got our grant today morning 6:10 AM IST..Timelines are in my signature..Thanks to all of you for your support..Wish you all the best...


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

sudas said:


> Got our grant today morning 6:10 AM IST..Timelines are in my signature..Thanks to all of you for your support..Wish you all the best...


Congratulations buddy.


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

sudas said:


> Got our grant today morning 6:10 AM IST..Timelines are in my signature..Thanks to all of you for your support..Wish you all the best...


you are the only one who shared the good news today.


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi Guys, 

You can see from my timeline that I have been waiting for 4 months (16 weeks) for the visa grant. Since December status says "Assessment in progress". I know the usual rule is to wait, but I was thinking of calling them. Does calling them help or its useless. I have tried sending them mail but got no response .


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

jsbhatia said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> You can see from my timeline that I have been waiting for 4 months (16 weeks) for the visa grant. Since December status says "Assessment in progress". I know the usual rule is to wait, but I was thinking of calling them. Does calling them help or its useless. I have tried sending them mail but got no response .


Hi,

Though very few or very rare posts have got some positive response in terms of status, and that too a bit vague with still no actual status. N majority of them have got the usual response.

All above post a number of tries.

You can try as its been the 5th month for u and may be if u get some good info which boosts ur moral, else you are already aware of their usual response , so calling them will not be negative in any manner 

All the best


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

sudas said:


> Got our grant today morning 6:10 AM IST..Timelines are in my signature..Thanks to all of you for your support..Wish you all the best...


congratulations Sudas.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

sudas said:


> Got our grant today morning 6:10 AM IST..Timelines are in my signature..Thanks to all of you for your support..Wish you all the best...


Congratulations... Sudas. Best of luck for your future


----------



## raj747 (Oct 23, 2015)

jsbhatia said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> You can see from my timeline that I have been waiting for 4 months (16 weeks) for the visa grant. Since December status says "Assessment in progress". I know the usual rule is to wait, but I was thinking of calling them. Does calling them help or its useless. I have tried sending them mail but got no response .


Hi buddy,

I have been waiting for 19 weeks.. here so many people who lodged in nov 2015 still waiting for grants.. don't worry.. i called them twice.. Trust me No use of calling them.. they will give a boring standard response only.. if you are lucky enough they gonna leave a note for CO on your file.. Test your luck..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Not so busy day today in terms if grants. Well tomorrow will be good


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Not so busy day today in terms if grants. Well tomorrow will be good


Amen


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

kawal_547 said:


> jsbhatia said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...





raj747 said:


> jsbhatia said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...




Dear All, 

Don't worry You are not alone 
Some people on (my immitracker) are waiting since August and September , of course they are few but at least there are some applicants still waiting. 

Me also in the same boat  I am waiting since November, almost 5 months since application date.

I called the DIBP three times, and always receiving the same standard answer, your application is under normal process just be patient and wait. 

I don't know if this delay means that our applications were randomly selected for any type of meticulous checks?
I wish this is wrong. 

Any way, we have nothing to do other than wait and pray for a near grant for all of us


----------



## SajidA (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi All,

I am new here and it looks like very informative forum where every one is sharing their experience.

is there anyone who applied against code 133611 supply and distribution manager for SA state sponsorship or any other state...????


----------



## tn185008 (Sep 6, 2015)

Hello Friends, Any good news today?????


----------



## meetak (Mar 14, 2016)

Thorax said:


> Thanks Rahul. Here is my timeline.
> 
> Software Engineer - ANZSCO-2631313
> ACS Applied (Self, Spouse)- 20-Nov-2015.
> ...


Dear,

Congrats for your Grant. May i know what all documents did you submit for your partner to DIAC? Please reply its urgent, as i am in same boat.

Regards
Meeta


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi All,

Does applying through agent or applying self makes any difference in the number of days in which we get Visa grant.

Do CO check this by any way?

Regards
Robin Sharma


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

icemanparadise said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does applying through agent or applying self makes any difference in the number of days in which we get Visa grant.
> 
> ...


No difference.

CO checks the application as an application irrespective how n who files it.


----------



## elite.shweta (Oct 26, 2015)

*CO changed*

Hi,

I have lodged for 190 visa (NSW) on 16th Jan 2016 ,CO contacted on 20 Feb for Medical and PCC,uploaded them on 22nd Feb 2016.
Then another CO contacted for form 80 on 5th April 2016,which i uploaded on the same day along with for 1221.

Does CO Adelaide changes randomly ? Also will CO wait for 28 days before processing my request again ?


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

elite.shweta said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged for 190 visa (NSW) on 16th Jan 2016 ,CO contacted on 20 Feb for Medical and PCC,uploaded them on 22nd Feb 2016.
> Then another CO contacted for form 80 on 5th April 2016,which i uploaded on the same day along with for 1221.
> ...


Yes CO changes.
plz wait for next 28 days more now.


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

Iv been waiting for 32 days now


----------



## RAKI1978 (May 3, 2014)

Hi Friends, 

After the first CO Contact it is believed that they will check or get back to your application after 28 days... is it business days or calendar days ?


----------



## theskyisalive (Dec 11, 2015)

RAKI1978 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> After the first CO Contact it is believed that they will check or get back to your application after 28 days... is it business days or calendar days ?


It really doesn't matter if it is business days or normal days....because the time to get back has been historically totally unpredictable - ranging from 1 day to 100+ days...still if it helps - it's 28 normal days or. approx a month's time


----------



## elite.shweta (Oct 26, 2015)

u were contacted only once by CO ?


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

theskyisalive said:


> It really doesn't matter if it is business days or normal days....because the time to get back has been historically totally unpredictable - ranging from 1 day to 100+ days...still if it helps - it's 28 normal days or. approx a month's time




Its been 98 days since CO contact


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

dakshch said:


> Its been 98 days since CO contact


May be it is on its way.

All the best.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kawal_547 said:


> May be it is on its way. All the best.


It is..))


----------



## Sumit1984 (Mar 5, 2016)

Please add me in the list..
Details are in my signature and status still says "Application Received"


----------



## aprima (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi everyone!

Just want to share my happy news, my family received our grants this morning! Alhamdulillah!

Happy is an understatement! More planning ahead. Wish us luck!

Regards,
Sarah


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aprima said:


> Hi everyone! Just want to share my happy news, my family received our grants this morning! Alhamdulillah! Happy is an understatement! More planning ahead. Wish us luck! Regards, Sarah


Congrats


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

aprima said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just want to share my happy news, my family received our grants this morning! Alhamdulillah!
> 
> ...


Congratulations Sarah


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

aprima said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just want to share my happy news, my family received our grants this morning! Alhamdulillah!
> 
> ...


Congratulations To you and your family Sarah.


----------



## tn185008 (Sep 6, 2015)

aprima said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just want to share my happy news, my family received our grants this morning! Alhamdulillah!
> 
> ...


Congratulations.. all the best Sarah..


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

Congratulations ...can u share your timeline please


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

aprima said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just want to share my happy news, my family received our grants this morning! Alhamdulillah!
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

aprima said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just want to share my happy news, my family received our grants this morning! Alhamdulillah!
> 
> ...


Congratulations Sarah! All the best!


----------



## aprima (Nov 5, 2015)

Thank you everyone. I updated my signature with my timelines.


----------



## tn185008 (Sep 6, 2015)

aprima said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just want to share my happy news, my family received our grants this morning! Alhamdulillah!
> 
> ...


And also, can you please share what was IMMI acccount status before VISA grant..
could you please update us the stages in IMMI online account...


----------



## elite.shweta (Oct 26, 2015)

Sumit1984 said:


> Please add me in the list..
> Details are in my signature and status still says "Application Received"


Hi,

This is what i see on the website.It says cases till 3rd march are assigned to CO's

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


----------



## Abhimukta (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi Shweta, Unable to open the link which u have posted.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/...n-applications


----------



## elite.shweta (Oct 26, 2015)

Abhimukta said:


> Hi Shweta, Unable to open the link which u have posted.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/...n-applications


For some reason the link is not getting pasted properly.After work/
paste this n try

Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

aprima said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just want to share my happy news, my family received our grants this morning! Alhamdulillah!
> 
> ...




Congratulations


----------



## Abhimukta (Mar 2, 2016)

Yes it workedThanks.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Truly peculiar, how some people receive the grants in a matter of few weeks, while others have to wait long months. -.-


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

On shore 189 waiting for 32 days since completing the CO request and medicals no answer yet.. GSM brisbane is toooo slow


----------



## 1moreEECandidate (Jul 31, 2015)

aprima said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just want to share my happy news, my family received our grants this morning! Alhamdulillah!
> 
> ...


Congratulations & best of luck for the future


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

congrats Sarah 



aprima said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just want to share my happy news, my family received our grants this morning! Alhamdulillah!
> 
> ...


----------



## RAKI1978 (May 3, 2014)

Hi Friends, 

Got my Visa Grant this afternoon for self and family (Wife & Child).
No Verification was done.

I thank this forum for providing support when you needed the most. 
With this, I am wishing all my friends here " All the very best ". 

Updated my Signature with my timelines. I will update the IMMI Tracker in sometime.

Feel free to connect with me, if you need help, advise and a shoulder to lean.
Cheers!!
- RAKI


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

RAKI1978 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Got my Visa Grant this afternoon for self and family (Wife & Child).
> No Verification was done.
> ...


Congratulations Raki! All the best!


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

RAKI1978 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Got my Visa Grant this afternoon for self and family (Wife & Child).
> No Verification was done.
> ...


Congratulations Raki finally you got it closed.


----------



## RAKI1978 (May 3, 2014)

Yes Mate... turn around time was 54 days, well within the 60-90 SLA.
Key thing here is provide "as much as information as possible WITH PROOF" and things will fall in place. 
Got to close off the Medicare and Centre Link appointment next. 



vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Raki finally you got it closed.


----------



## RAKI1978 (May 3, 2014)

Yes Mate, Turn around time for me was 54 days, well within the 60-90 SLA. 
Next action that I need to close is Centre link & Medicare. Got to take appointment for that.

Honestly, you have been a great help to me and to the forum. I am sure forum members will agree to that 

Continue to provide your expertise.

- RAKI



vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Raki finally you got it closed.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

RAKI1978 said:


> Yes Mate, Turn around time for me was 54 days, well within the 60-90 SLA.
> Next action that I need to close is Centre link & Medicare. Got to take appointment for that.
> 
> Honestly, you have been a great help to me and to the forum. I am sure forum members will agree to that
> ...


Thanks Raki, my pleasure I am able to help. Best wishes to you for future endeavors


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

RAKI1978 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Got my Visa Grant this afternoon for self and family (Wife & Child).
> No Verification was done.
> ...


many congrats !!


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

RAKI1978 said:


> Yes Mate... turn around time was 54 days, well within the 60-90 SLA.
> Key thing here is provide "as much as information as possible WITH PROOF" and things will fall in place.
> Got to close off the Medicare and Centre Link appointment next.


Hi.
Congratulations.
Who did they request this form 47A for?


----------



## tn185008 (Sep 6, 2015)

RAKI1978 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Got my Visa Grant this afternoon for self and family (Wife & Child).
> No Verification was done.
> ...


Hearty congratulations Rakhi.. you are very lucky and I wish you all the best.. As you said.. I have provided all the documents with necessary proofs while submitting the VISA application on 7th Jan, 2015 and then CO assigned and requested for only PCC ( INDIA) and Medicals.. I had completed the same and uploaded docs over IMMI portal on 25th Jan, 2016. Since then no updates.. currently my visa status is "Assessment in progress".. Don't know how long it may take...


----------



## RAKI1978 (May 3, 2014)

For my spouse. Dependant aged 18 and over.


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

Congratulations. .. when did u submit the form 47A?


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

Hello Guys,

Just wondering if anyone has had experiences like mine before and can shed some light into my situation. I applied for my 190 back in November. However, after the CO was assigned on Dec, he wanted us to send US PCC and complete our medicals. Most of you may know that the ****ty FBI process takes 4 months, and therefore, I only received it in March. Although I was done with that, we still had to wait for my wife's medical clearance because she caught pleural TB in between. We were given a clearance on Monday and now my emedical and immi account shows health clearance provided as well. The treatment was done in Australia and did not take anything else except for the medical certificate from the hospital to get a clearance from the panel clinic. Now, having looked at various timelines, I feel that the grant could be take anywhere from the next day to months. Since my CO has already been assigned, do you guys think the process could be a little faster? I had sent them an email as well saying that everything is done on my end. When would be a good time to expect a grant? Thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## RAKI1978 (May 3, 2014)

Don't worry mate. Every case is different & every case officer is different. Usually it's 90 days turn around time. Anything more than that you should be worried. 
Things like your current / previous organisation. If it's a reputed well known org , they will skip the verification provided you give payslips form 16 settlement letters if resigned. In my case I gave AUS super Annuation statement for last 3 yrs, offer letter , promotion letter. My IT certifications like SAP cert, ITIL, prince 2 , PMP, TOGAF. This is only to show that I can survive in AUS. 

So bottom line , What ever you fill in the document ensure you give proof. I'll tell you for sure it will be a cake walk. They can take quick decisions. 
Next is patience which is a tough one to deal with. 
You will crack it. Latest by Mid of May you will get it. 
- RAKI



tn185008 said:


> RAKI1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Friends,
> ...


----------



## iloveaustralia (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum. I received invitation for 189 in feb 2016 and applied for 189 general accountant in feb 2016. attached all documents at the time of visa application. CO was assigned to me within a week and asked for form 80. submitted through my immi account on same date. 

I have not heard anything afterwards. Waiting since feb 2016. Email from CO asking for Form 80 states that "DO NOT REPLY TO THIS EMAIL as it is cmputer generated email. SUBMIT REQUIRED DOCUMENTS THROUGH IMMI ACCOUNT". 

Any idea what should i do now apart from waiting. Any suggestion to contact my CO and how?

Your guidance will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

iloveaustralia said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to this forum. I received invitation for 189 in feb 2016 and applied for 189 general accountant in feb 2016. attached all documents at the time of visa application. CO was assigned to me within a week and asked for form 80. submitted through my immi account on same date.
> 
> I have not heard anything afterwards. Waiting since feb 2016. Email from CO asking for Form 80 states that "DO NOT REPLY TO THIS EMAIL as it is cmputer generated email. SUBMIT REQUIRED DOCUMENTS THROUGH IMMI ACCOUNT".
> 
> ...


Once you have uploaded the requested document and clicked the information provided button the wait game begins until next CO contact either with the grant or for any additonal documents if required. 

The usual processing time mentioned by DIBP to finalize he cas is 90 days and I presume you have not completed that so wait until it is completed to call DIBP to get updates on your case.


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

Did u apply on shore ?


----------



## jrmencha8 (Dec 9, 2015)

*Visa granted*

After a very long wait my visa and my family's visas have been granted. However, the first entry date is April 15th, 2016, we can't obviously meet that date. What can I do to change the entry date.

Thank you


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

Did u apply through an agent? as this isnt possible. You have to contact the immi dept. Can you post your timeline.

And congratulations


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

jrmencha8 said:


> After a very long wait my visa and my family's visas have been granted. However, the first entry date is April 15th, 2016, we can't obviously meet that date. What can I do to change the entry date.
> 
> Thank you


First of all congratulations on the grant. The IED is just 2 days away pretty difficult. 
Option one just book the tickets and land and come back the same day if possible. 
Second email To case officer but that might take time to respond amd you do not have time. Try calling them tomorrow early morning to see if extension can be provided


----------



## jrmencha8 (Dec 9, 2015)

I did apply through an agent, I've already email them and plan on calling the department this evening. There is no way we'd be able to get there in time even leaving today.


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

Then you must have been issued the visa a long time back but your agent told you now .... thats the only possibility or they have put the wrong date ...


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

jrmencha8 said:


> I did apply through an agent, I've already email them and plan on calling the department this evening. There is no way we'd be able to get there in time even leaving today.


Did you check on VEVO?


----------



## spaniant (Nov 1, 2015)

jrmencha8 said:


> After a very long wait my visa and my family's visas have been granted. However, the first entry date is April 15th, 2016, we can't obviously meet that date. What can I do to change the entry date.
> 
> Thank you


This same thing happened to another guy. His IED was 3 days after grant date. However, he called DBIP and simultaneously sent email to skilled.support. He got release from IED.

I suggest you to do same thing. Call them Don't rely on email alone.


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

jrmencha8 said:


> After a very long wait my visa and my family's visas have been granted. However, the first entry date is April 15th, 2016, we can't obviously meet that date. What can I do to change the entry date.
> 
> Thank you


Congratulations! Hopefully CO provides you with an extension.. all the best!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## captainm (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi all,

Congrats to those who received their visas. I have a problem. I have uploaded all work experience docs that I thought are sufficient and was sent to ACS too.
However, CO contacted and requested work experience docs, I'm not sure whether he has missed my docs or he has any specific work experience doc in mind. the letter I have received seems like a general template for such requests. 
Is there any phone number where I can ring Adelaide center from outside of Australia? I only have an email address which is "[email protected]" but I'm not sure whether they will forward this email to my CO on time. I'm in hurry and any help appreciated.

This is what I have received from CO:

*Evidence of employment - Income (Payslips) Taxation documents*
Please provide evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation.
Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
● employment references
● contracts
● pay slips
● tax returns
● group certificates
● superannuation information


Thanks,


----------



## jrmencha8 (Dec 9, 2015)

Thank you, that's what I'll do, I'll call them in a couple of hours and let you guys know what occurs.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

captainm said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Congrats to those who received their visas. I have a problem. I have uploaded all work experience docs that I thought are sufficient and was sent to ACS too.
> However, CO contacted and requested work experience docs, I'm not sure whether he has missed my docs or he has any specific work experience doc in mind. the letter I have received seems like a general template for such requests.
> ...


You can reach them on +61 7 3136 7000


----------



## polashbu (Feb 17, 2010)

document you provided to ACS is not sufficient for Visa application..

document checklist for the visa application
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist

you should provide as much document as you can for the Evidence of employment.

hope you get what CO is looking from you from the document name. you should provide those. in ACS we only need to provide the "employment references" with details job description.




captainm said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Congrats to those who received their visas. I have a problem. I have uploaded all work experience docs that I thought are sufficient and was sent to ACS too.
> However, CO contacted and requested work experience docs, I'm not sure whether he has missed my docs or he has any specific work experience doc in mind. the letter I have received seems like a general template for such requests.
> ...


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

Any good news today..


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

How old is this employement




captainm said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Congrats to those who received their visas. I have a problem. I have uploaded all work experience docs that I thought are sufficient and was sent to ACS too.
> However, CO contacted and requested work experience docs, I'm not sure whether he has missed my docs or he has any specific work experience doc in mind. the letter I have received seems like a general template for such requests.
> ...


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

Seems like no grants today !!


----------



## MNQ (Oct 20, 2015)

60+ days and still ....................


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

Whats ur timeline mate and are u onshore 189 or 190 ?


----------



## MNQ (Oct 20, 2015)

ANZSCO CODE: 233211 || Civil Engineer
22.10.2015 || Submitted EOI-Visa 189 (60 pts)
08.01.2016 || Invited to Apply
12.02.2016 || Visa Lodge


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

Damn u still havent been contacted?


----------



## MNQ (Oct 20, 2015)

thats really kicking me


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

There must be something wrong bro have u applied through an agent ?


----------



## tn185008 (Sep 6, 2015)

MNQ said:


> 60+ days and still ....................


Mine is 90+ days


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

tn185008 said:


> Mine is 90+ days


Did you try calling them or mailing your CO..? What was the response..


----------



## tn185008 (Sep 6, 2015)

sriveha said:


> Did you try calling them or mailing your CO..? What was the response..


No, I haven't called DIBP so far.. but I have sent reminder email yesterday and planning call tomorrow first hour to test my luck


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

tn185008 said:


> No, I haven't called DIBP so far.. but I have sent reminder email yesterday and planning call tomorrow first hour to test my luck


Good luck, hope it moves forward.. do let us know your outcome..


----------



## theskyisalive (Dec 11, 2015)

Hope you get a positive response!...I will be 90+ days from application logged date next week as well


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

theskyisalive said:


> Hope you get a positive response!...I will be 90+ days from application logged date next week as well



Hello guys

I am december applicant.Lodge visa on 3rd december through agent and upfront uploaded all the document .Since than its showing Application received and also no co contact.............................what does this mean.is it ok even i donot know my GSM team Because of no contact .What u friends suggests me.My agent send reminder email to gsm border but no reply yet.............................what to do please suggest


----------



## theskyisalive (Dec 11, 2015)

REXYRR said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I am december applicant.Lodge visa on 3rd december through agent and upfront uploaded all the document .Since than its showing Application received and also no co contact.............................what does this mean.is it ok even i donot know my GSM team Because of no contact .What u friends suggests me.My agent send reminder email to gsm border but no reply yet.............................what to do please suggest


Call them and enquire abt status


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

REXYRR said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I am december applicant.Lodge visa on 3rd december through agent and upfront uploaded all the document .Since than its showing Application received and also no co contact.............................what does this mean.is it ok even i donot know my GSM team Because of no contact .What u friends suggests me.My agent send reminder email to gsm border but no reply yet.............................what to do please suggest


Rexyrr have you tried calling DIBP. if not maybe you can call them to know the status. the number to call is +61731367000 

There is a catch if you have filled in form 956 (agent authorization form) then there is possibility that the DIBP officials may not give you information. But you can try calling them


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

REXYRR said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I am december applicant.Lodge visa on 3rd december through agent and upfront uploaded all the document .Since than its showing Application received and also no co contact.............................what does this mean.is it ok even i donot know my GSM team Because of no contact .What u friends suggests me.My agent send reminder email to gsm border but no reply yet.............................what to do please suggest


I have applied on 5th December. Uploaded all docs upfront. No co contact except one co


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

REXYRR said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I am december applicant.Lodge visa on 3rd december through agent and upfront uploaded all the document .Since than its showing Application received and also no co contact.............................what does this mean.is it ok even i donot know my GSM team Because of no contact .What u friends suggests me.My agent send reminder email to gsm border but no reply yet.............................what to do please suggest


I have applied on 5th December. Uploaded all docs upfront. No co contact except one co allocation email and verification call from embassy. I have sent them an email and got response after 1 month and it has mentioned that no more docs requires as of now and I should wait. I called them and got same response.
I started my journey to get pr three years back first ielts was the hurdle then acs deducted experience. Eventually, got chance to submit eoi in may 2015. Got invitation in December. Lodged the visa on very next day. Now waiting for visa...


----------



## tn185008 (Sep 6, 2015)

sriveha said:


> Good luck, hope it moves forward.. do let us know your outcome..


Hi All,
Today morning I called DIBP help desk to know the status about my case. as usual I got the routine response saying that due to higher volume of applications all our case officers are busy. In general, every file has to revisit within 28 days of due time but due to huge volume, we may experience delay in revisiting the case second time.. Once they revisit i think, case may be looked into further and it will be finalized.. 

The lady whom I spoke asked about few details like and she said.. we will have a reminder on your case... 

1. When did you uploaded all your documents - Answered -> Jan 20
2. Application ID : Provided
3. DOB : Provided

Hope this call may help me in granting VISA soon... Rest all GOD GRACE


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

I received happy news today - my 190 was granted. From IELTS in Sep 2014 to positive EA assessment in July 2015 and from 190 application to NSW invitation in January 2016 and from 190 lodgement in February to a grant finally today. Quite a long ride, but I am lucky to be one of the 55 point applicants to get
here. 

I hope everything will turn out well for everyone else here as well. Thanks to everyone who helped me here (especially andrey). Ill still hang around every now and then, and not disappear completely. Hopefully, I can support newcomers too.


----------



## tn185008 (Sep 6, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> I received happy news today - my 190 was granted. From IELTS in Sep 2014 to positive EA assessment in July 2015 and from 190 application to NSW invitation in January 2016 and from 190 lodgement in February to a grant finally today. Quite a long ride, but I am lucky to be one of the 55 point applicants to get
> here.
> 
> I hope everything will turn out well for everyone else here as well. Thanks to everyone who helped me here (especially andrey). Ill still hang around every now and then, and not disappear completely. Hopefully, I can support newcomers too.



Congratulations and I wish you very all the best to you..


----------



## 1moreEECandidate (Jul 31, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> I received happy news today - my 190 was granted. From IELTS in Sep 2014 to positive EA assessment in July 2015 and from 190 application to NSW invitation in January 2016 and from 190 lodgement in February to a grant finally today. Quite a long ride, but I am lucky to be one of the 55 point applicants to get
> here.
> 
> I hope everything will turn out well for everyone else here as well. Thanks to everyone who helped me here (especially andrey). Ill still hang around every now and then, and not disappear completely. Hopefully, I can support newcomers too.


Congratulations


----------



## Ashish_2574 (Jun 11, 2014)

ozengineer said:


> I received happy news today - my 190 was granted. From IELTS in Sep 2014 to positive EA assessment in July 2015 and from 190 application to NSW invitation in January 2016 and from 190 lodgement in February to a grant finally today. Quite a long ride, but I am lucky to be one of the 55 point applicants to get
> here.
> 
> I hope everything will turn out well for everyone else here as well. Thanks to everyone who helped me here (especially andrey). Ill still hang around every now and then, and not disappear completely. Hopefully, I can support newcomers too.


Congrats buddy!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> I received happy news today - my 190 was granted. From IELTS in Sep 2014 to positive EA assessment in July 2015 and from 190 application to NSW invitation in January 2016 and from 190 lodgement in February to a grant finally today. Quite a long ride, but I am lucky to be one of the 55 point applicants to get here. I hope everything will turn out well for everyone else here as well. Thanks to everyone who helped me here (especially andrey). Ill still hang around every now and then, and not disappear completely. Hopefully, I can support newcomers too.


Congrats!


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

_*searching the forum like a ghost,
wandering like a spirit without it's host,
it hasn't found it's way to me yet,
wondering will it come or it's just lost,
all this agony and the pain of waiting,
asking myself if it is worth the cost,
reached a point so low now,
it should at least come now I need it most,
been drinking in agony to relieve pain,
when will I cheer up and say the toast,
no one know's when that day will come
and I'll stop searching the forum like a ghost*_

*days since lodge - 147
days since CO contact - 138
days since Information provided - 122*

-


----------



## pangasa.s (Oct 31, 2015)

indergreat said:


> searching the forum like a ghost,
> wandering like a spirit without it's host,
> it hasn't found it's way to me yet,
> wondering will it come or it's just lost,
> ...


Pretty sure you got 90 in pte 

Sent from my R7plusf using Expat Forum


----------



## himanshu181in (Nov 22, 2015)

Add me to list 
263111 Visa 189 GSM Adelaide 



------------
EOI applied - 3rd Nov 2015
Course - 263111 Computer Networks and Systems
EOI received- 8th Jan 2016
Visa applied - 9th Jan 2016
Docs and medical uploaded - 13th Jan 2016
CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 asked for proof of professional year
Information provided - 22nd Jan 2016

Grant -


----------



## raj747 (Oct 23, 2015)

*Iam also searching the forum like a ghost*

days since lodge - 148
days since CO contact - 138
days since Information provided - 115


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> I received happy news today - my 190 was granted. From IELTS in Sep 2014 to positive EA assessment in July 2015 and from 190 application to NSW invitation in January 2016 and from 190 lodgement in February to a grant finally today. Quite a long ride, but I am lucky to be one of the 55 point applicants to get
> here.
> 
> I hope everything will turn out well for everyone else here as well. Thanks to everyone who helped me here (especially andrey). Ill still hang around every now and then, and not disappear completely. Hopefully, I can support newcomers too.


Congratulations... Ozengineer🍹


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> rexyrr have you tried calling dibp. If not maybe you can call them to know the status. The number to call is +61731367000
> 
> there is a catch if you have filled in form 956 (agent authorization form) then there is possibility that the dibp officials may not give you information. But you can try calling them


thanks vikas for your support
todat i got mail from gsm asked for health examination in my letter it is written by my case officer that "i have begun considering your case.i wonder its start of process or near to finalize.as i have already submit the same on visa application my previous medical exam which will lapse on 23rd april.but on letter he just asked for medical examination he did not mention your given medical examination is about to lapse .so what to do ,submit previous one or again undergo for examination.


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> I received happy news today - my 190 was granted. From IELTS in Sep 2014 to positive EA assessment in July 2015 and from 190 application to NSW invitation in January 2016 and from 190 lodgement in February to a grant finally today. Quite a long ride, but I am lucky to be one of the 55 point applicants to get
> here.
> 
> I hope everything will turn out well for everyone else here as well. Thanks to everyone who helped me here (especially andrey). Ill still hang around every now and then, and not disappear completely. Hopefully, I can support newcomers too.


congrats !!


----------



## Sumit1984 (Mar 5, 2016)

REXYRR said:


> thanks vikas for your support
> todat i got mail from gsm asked for health examination in my letter it is written by my case officer that "i have begun considering your case.i wonder its start of process or near to finalize.as i have already submit the same on visa application my previous medical exam which will lapse on 23rd april.but on letter he just asked for medical examination he did not mention your given medical examination is about to lapse .so what to do ,submit previous one or again undergo for examination.


Just provide your CO with the last health examination referral letter which has the HAP ID on it and explain that you already had health examination on 23rd April 2015 and it is still valid
P.S You need to have all 3 test (X-ray, HIV, medical exam)


----------



## spaniant (Nov 1, 2015)

Guys.. alhumdu Illah.. I recived my grant this morning.. I dnt know why I was not checking my email and prefer to continue sleep that there wud be grant but I will sleep and check later.. after sometime I woke up checked email...and found email from skillselect 

I really appreciate all the seniors and juniors as well because sometime there queries further opened my mind and offcourse seniors responded well. Specifically Keeda, ... and Vikas, magician .. thanks to all you guys..

Here is my timeline.

EOI: 17-1-2016 (233211 - Civil Engineer)
INVITATION: 22-1-2016
VISA APP & FEE: 27-1-2016
CO ASSIGN: 9-2-2016 (Adelaide)
REPLY 1ST RFI: 15-2-2016
2ND CO contact: 17-3-2016
REPLY 2ND RFI: 17-3-2016
GRANT: 15-4-2016
IED: 15-1-2017


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

Sumit1984 said:


> Just provide your CO with the last health examination referral letter which has the HAP ID on it and explain that you already had health examination on 23rd April 2015 and it is still valid
> P.S You need to have all 3 test (X-ray, HIV, medical exam)



Hi Sumit
But i have already submitted the same while lodging visa application.I do not understand whether i have to provide same or undergo medical examination again.its not mentioned on letter hat its about to expire.Most striking point is I have lodgrd on 3rd december and this is first Co contact.What can i understand that today I have been assigned the CO or it is at the final stage.If its starting point then My CO has been allocated to me after4.5 months.IS not it strange.


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

Sumit1984 said:


> Just provide your CO with the last health examination referral letter which has the HAP ID on it and explain that you already had health examination on 23rd April 2015 and it is still valid
> P.S You need to have all 3 test (X-ray, HIV, medical exam)


I believe the reason for the CO to request for health examination again would be probably because it is about to expire. So even if the CO is able to finalize the application before 23-Apr-2016, would've to give an IED of 23-Apr-2016. So I feel its better to get a new set of medicals. Just my opinion and by no means a professional one.


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

rahulraju2008 said:


> I believe the reason for the CO to request for health examination again would be probably because it is about to expire. So even if the CO is able to finalize the application before 23-Apr-2016, would've to give an IED of 23-Apr-2016. So I feel its better to get a new set of medicals. Just my opinion and by no means a professional one.


hi rahul
then according to you after 4.5 months i have been assigned CO.Now 3 months process will start


----------



## Sumit1984 (Mar 5, 2016)

REXYRR said:


> Hi Sumit
> But i have already submitted the same while lodging visa application.I do not understand whether i have to provide same or undergo medical examination again.its not mentioned on letter hat its about to expire.Most striking point is I have lodgrd on 3rd december and this is first Co contact.What can i understand that today I have been assigned the CO or it is at the final stage.If its starting point then My CO has been allocated to me after4.5 months.IS not it strange.


Same thing happened with my friend, he applied for PR and used the last medical; however, CO asked him to provide the medical examination (it was nowhere mentioned in the letter from CO that he needs to do it again), so even he forwarded the same which I told you before. Trust me it will work.


----------



## Sumit1984 (Mar 5, 2016)

rahulraju2008 said:


> I believe the reason for the CO to request for health examination again would be probably because it is about to expire. So even if the CO is able to finalize the application before 23-Apr-2016, would've to give an IED of 23-Apr-2016. So I feel its better to get a new set of medicals. Just my opinion and by no means a professional one.


Sorry brother, you are wrong at this point. Whatever the case is, MEDICAL is valid for one year.


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

I completely agree medicals are valid for 1 year. So what happens if visa is not granted before the medicals expire? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raj2212 (Nov 15, 2015)

Hello experts,

Have applied for 190 NSW visa ( ICT BA) on Jan 13th 2016 and CO was assigned on Feb 24 requesting Japan PCC.It was uploaded on Mar 7th and then no further update.
Please can you advise whether 90 day wait starts from visa lodge or CO contact date.
Also please advise if i can continue to wait or any action required from my side.
Thanks


----------



## Sumit1984 (Mar 5, 2016)

rahulraju2008 said:


> I completely agree medicals are valid for 1 year. So what happens if visa is not granted before the medicals expire?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


MY HEALTH DECLARATION - If you have already lodged a visa application, you should not use this service. Please wait until your case officer asks you to complete your health examinations and provides you with a HAP ID. (((Source - DIBP WEBSITE)))

To answer your question, MEDICAL should be valid at the time of applying for Visa unless it's been more than 2 years (referring to the cases in the year 2007-2008)


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Raj2212 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> Have applied for 190 NSW visa ( ICT BA) on Jan 13th 2016 and CO was assigned on Feb 24 requesting Japan PCC.It was uploaded on Mar 7th and then no further update.
> Please can you advise whether 90 day wait starts from visa lodge or CO contact date.
> ...


90 days post visa lodge. Continue to wait until the decision has been made

Best wishes


----------



## Sumit1984 (Mar 5, 2016)

To REXYRR

MY HEALTH DECLARATION (from your immi account) : If you have already lodged a visa application, you should not use this service. Please wait until your case officer asks you to complete your health examinations and provides you with a HAP ID (((source - DIBP website)))

Hope you understand what I am trying to say here.
So as your CO has not given you any new HAP ID, so you can't even go for medical examination again.


----------



## andrewbaldessin (Apr 15, 2016)

thank you for sharing for this


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

Sumit1984 said:


> To REXYRR
> 
> MY HEALTH DECLARATION (from your immi account) : If you have already lodged a visa application, you should not use this service. Please wait until your case officer asks you to complete your health examinations and provides you with a HAP ID (((source - DIBP website)))
> 
> ...


thanks sumit for consider my case
can u send me the link where it is given


----------



## Sumit1984 (Mar 5, 2016)

REXYRR said:


> thanks sumit for consider my case
> can u send me the link where it is given


3rd paragraph from the top:
My health declarations

Under HEALTH PROCESS STEPS FOR VISA APPLICANTS:
Arranging a health examination


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

Sumit1984 said:


> 3rd paragraph from the top:
> My health declarations
> 
> Under HEALTH PROCESS STEPS FOR VISA APPLICANTS:
> Arranging a health examination



thanks sumit
I have checked again mail carefully which is in PdF format for document requested.in Last page he has given New Hap Id ....................That means its re-do examination.Please correct me if i am wrong.
whatever it is,hatts off to your knowledge .Thanks alot once again


----------



## Sumit1984 (Mar 5, 2016)

REXYRR said:


> thanks sumit
> I have checked again mail carefully which is in PdF format for document requested.in Last page he has given New Hap Id ....................That means its re-do examination.Please correct me if i am wrong.
> whatever it is,hatts off to your knowledge .Thanks alot once again


If you have been given new hap id, then YES you have to reappear for the medical examination.


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi Raj,

Why did CO ask for English test results again?



raj747 said:


> *Iam also searching the forum like a ghost*
> 
> days since lodge - 148
> days since CO contact - 138
> days since Information provided - 115


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

Any grants today ? Seems like they are slowing down !!


----------



## Sumit1984 (Mar 5, 2016)

Salah-u-din said:


> Any grants today ? Seems like they are slowing down !!


I went to the Melbourne IMMIGRATION office today, and you won't believe there was very less staff. It seems that all the staff has gone on strike 
So how can we expect from them to give us visa grants


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

Bro 189/190 is only processed in Adelaide and Brisbane ....


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi All,

I have submitted an EOI with 60 points claiming (30 - Age, 0 - English, 15 - Education, 15 - overseas experience for 8+ years) in July 2015. I have done the payment and waiting for the grant now(submitted PCC and medicals). However, later I realized that the ACS has reduced 2 years of my experience. But, I didn't bother because I got the invite in Dec 2015 and by the time I got 10 years of overseas experience(8 years after the skill met date - equivalent to 15 points) that says I can claim 15 points for experience. Now, I am not sure whether DIBP will consider my all experience only till the time of EOI submission OR the experience that I gathered between the EOI submission date and the Visa Invite time will be considered. To be on the safer side, I have given another English test before submitting my docs and got 7+ in all components(can claim 10 points). (To remind you, at the time of EOI submission I didn't claim any points for my English skills). But I have given the English test only after I pay for the visa(means after I got the Invite and before the document submission). Now, my question is, in-case of shortage of points can I show the new English test score that I obtained later and will the CO consider that?




Sumit1984 said:


> I went to the Melbourne IMMIGRATION office today, and you won't believe there was very less staff. It seems that all the staff has gone on strike
> So how can we expect from them to give us visa grants


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

REXYRR said:


> thanks sumit
> I have checked again mail carefully which is in PdF format for document requested.in Last page he has given New Hap Id ....................That means its re-do examination.Please correct me if i am wrong.
> whatever it is,hatts off to your knowledge .Thanks alot once again


I don't know if I am quite understanding your question right but I will still answe what had happened in our case. If you check your immi account or the email, the pdf should say X-ray completed. This is the only test that can be reused. I did one for my student visa in march 2015 before leaving america. When i applied for my PR in Nov, I could reuse my xray. Hope this helps.


----------



## raj747 (Oct 23, 2015)

PriyaIndia said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> Why did CO ask for English test results again?


Hi Priya,

I don't know exactly.. submitted all docs on 23dec.. after 1 month emailed them asking status and need to submit any additional docs... On 8th Feb Got reply from another CO saying "Unable to find english test results.. please re-submit them again".. did it next day.. after that no response...


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

Dear Friends...

With the Grace of THE GREAT ALMIGHTY...I received the GOLDEN MAIL...TODAY MORNING...SORRY TO UPDATE LATELY...

May God bless all awaiting cases...My Special thanks to all friends, motivators, guiders for helping me cross this journey..


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

Congratulations,, all the best for your future


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

harryb729 said:


> Dear Friends...
> 
> With the Grace of THE GREAT ALMIGHTY...I received the GOLDEN MAIL...TODAY MORNING...SORRY TO UPDATE LATELY...
> 
> May God bless all awaiting cases...My Special thanks to all friends, motivators, guiders for helping me cross this journey..


Congratulations Harryb729.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

harryb729 said:


> Dear Friends...
> 
> With the Grace of THE GREAT ALMIGHTY...I received the GOLDEN MAIL...TODAY MORNING...SORRY TO UPDATE LATELY...
> 
> May God bless all awaiting cases...My Special thanks to all friends, motivators, guiders for helping me cross this journey..


Congratulations... harry🍷🎊


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

harryb729 said:


> Dear Friends...
> 
> With the Grace of THE GREAT ALMIGHTY...I received the GOLDEN MAIL...TODAY MORNING...SORRY TO UPDATE LATELY...
> 
> May God bless all awaiting cases...My Special thanks to all friends, motivators, guiders for helping me cross this journey..


Congratulations!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## 1moreEECandidate (Jul 31, 2015)

harryb729 said:


> Dear Friends...
> 
> With the Grace of THE GREAT ALMIGHTY...I received the GOLDEN MAIL...TODAY MORNING...SORRY TO UPDATE LATELY...
> 
> May God bless all awaiting cases...My Special thanks to all friends, motivators, guiders for helping me cross this journey..


Congratulations


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

harryb729 said:


> dear friends...
> 
> With the grace of the great almighty...i received the golden mail...today morning...sorry to update lately...
> 
> May god bless all awaiting cases...my special thanks to all friends, motivators, guiders for helping me cross this journey..


congratulation harry


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

stamang said:


> I don't know if I am quite understanding your question right but I will still answe what had happened in our case. If you check your immi account or the email, the pdf should say X-ray completed. This is the only test that can be reused. I did one for my student visa in march 2015 before leaving america. When i applied for my PR in Nov, I could reuse my xray. Hope this helps.


HI STAMANGE

According to my new Hap Id Co wants three test Hiv test,Chest (x-ray) completed and medical exam.Therefore what is the meaning of X-ray completed.I had done this test before on 23 april 2015,it will lapse this 23rd april,2016.Can u tell me what is the meaning of Complete x-ray


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

REXYRR said:


> HI STAMANGE
> 
> According to my new Hap Id Co wants three test Hiv test,Chest (x-ray) completed and medical exam.Therefore what is the meaning of X-ray completed.I had done this test before on 23 april 2015,it will lapse this 23rd april,2016.Can u tell me what is the meaning of Complete x-ray


That is what I meant. *Completed* means you can reuse it. if you go and quickly take it before it expires, bupa or any other panel clinic you go to might let you reuse your xray. You then only have to do medical exam-docs looking at your pressure and those normal checkups as well as HIV test. It is your call whether you want to take it before your xray expires because from what my experience has been your test needs to be valid until clinjc submits it to dibp. If CO does not ask for a new one later, you are good. If he does, retake ot again. For now, chooae between whether you wanna go now or after xray expires because the clinic won't make you do it if you go now.


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

harryb729 said:


> Dear Friends...
> 
> With the Grace of THE GREAT ALMIGHTY...I received the GOLDEN MAIL...TODAY MORNING...SORRY TO UPDATE LATELY...
> 
> May God bless all awaiting cases...My Special thanks to all friends, motivators, guiders for helping me cross this journey..


Congos


----------



## spaniant (Nov 1, 2015)

raj747 said:


> Hi Priya,
> 
> I don't know exactly.. submitted all docs on 23dec.. after 1 month emailed them asking status and need to submit any additional docs... On 8th Feb Got reply from another CO saying "Unable to find english test results.. please re-submit them again".. did it next day.. after that no response...


Raj... Simply RE UPLOAD your english test report with modified name.. no need to sit again for test.


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

stamang said:


> That is what I meant. *Completed* means you can reuse it. if you go and quickly take it before it expires, bupa or any other panel clinic you go to might let you reuse your xray. You then only have to do medical exam-docs looking at your pressure and those normal checkups as well as HIV test. It is your call whether you want to take it before your xray expires because from what my experience has been your test needs to be valid until clinjc submits it to dibp. If CO does not ask for a new one later, you are good. If he does, retake ot again. For now, chooae between whether you wanna go now or after xray expires because the clinic won't make you do it if you go now.


MEANS according to you I re-visit that clinic before 23rd and ask them for x ray report for reuse in order to avoid new x-ray exam.i this case what they will provide me.I think they will not agree on this u know they have some commission issue with laboratories.therefore ithey will ask me to re-do that.


Stamag ,can u tell me that co ask this document after 4.5 months .this means my co has allocated to me after 4.5 months or its near finalize stage.


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

REXYRR said:


> MEANS according to you I re-visit that clinic before 23rd and ask them for x ray report for reuse in order to avoid new x-ray exam.i this case what they will provide me.I think they will not agree on this u know they have some commission issue with laboratories.therefore ithey will ask me to re-do that.
> 
> Stamag ,can u tell me that co ask this document after 4.5 months .this means my co has allocated to me after 4.5 months or its near finalize stage.


I wish I understood your question. I am sorry and I am not trying to sound offenaive but I can barely figure out your words. Anyways, when you revisit any clinic, they will see the hapid and will be able to tell that you have done your xray already. Therefore, they won't make you do it again.


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

stamang said:


> I wish I understood your question. I am sorry and I am not trying to sound offenaive but I can barely figure out your words. Anyways, when you revisit any clinic, they will see the hapid and will be able to tell that you have done your xray already. Therefore, they won't make you do it again.


thanks stamang for your support and sorry to bother you as well.I understand now what you have been trying to say.Thanks.actually Its been more than 4.5 months since I have lodged Visa application,therefore I do not want to let any further process to take more time.I also wonder that Co has assigned now or already in the process of assessing my case.Anyways,Thanks alot stamang.


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

REXYRR said:


> thanks stamang for your support and sorry to bother you as well.I understand now what you have been trying to say.Thanks.actually Its been more than 4.5 months since I have lodged Visa application,therefore I do not want to let any further process to take more time.I also wonder that Co has assigned now or already in the process of assessing my case.Anyways,Thanks alot stamang.


If the CO has asked you to do your medical, please go and complete it first. I am pretty sure that your old xray will work fine and you won't have to do it again. Once your emedical is updated then the health part on your immi account will also be cleared. After that is the wait. It could be the next day or the next month or the next few months. Hope this helps.


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

stamang said:


> if the co has asked you to do your medical, please go and complete it first. I am pretty sure that your old xray will work fine and you won't have to do it again. Once your emedical is updated then the health part on your immi account will also be cleared. After that is the wait. It could be the next day or the next month or the next few months. Hope this helps.


yes i will definitely act upon your advice.thanks stamng once again.you have been very helpful .thanks.


----------



## raj747 (Oct 23, 2015)

spaniant said:


> Raj... Simply RE UPLOAD your english test report with modified name.. no need to sit again for test.


Ya.. That's what i did.. You didn't read my comment properly.. Thank you..


----------



## seezaheer (Mar 8, 2016)

After 4months of waiting my agent sent a mail and got a reply after a month...

{{ This application is undergoing standard checking at this time.

Once completed the application will progress.

Kind regards
Rachel Jane Barker }}

Almost 5 months now..What does application will progress mean ..when will it get finalized..


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

seezaheer said:


> After 4months of waiting my agent sent a mail and got a reply after a month...
> 
> {{ This application is undergoing standard checking at this time.
> 
> ...


We can understand the situation you are in. Don't feel distressed things will fall in place the grant will see its way to your mailbox soon. 
The question When will it get Finalised? Starts popping in each and every individuals mind who have lodged the Visa and are waiting from day one of visa lodge :confused2:


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

seezaheer said:


> After 4months of waiting my agent sent a mail and got a reply after a month...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




4 months and 12 days... Nothing yet. The excitement is fading away day by day.

We can just wait and watch.


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

seezaheer said:


> After 4months of waiting my agent sent a mail and got a reply after a month...
> 
> {{ This application is undergoing standard checking at this time.
> 
> ...


What is meant by Standard Checking?


----------



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

I got email from skilled support asking to clarify some issues. 
Anyone got the same e-mail. 
If yes, when your visa was granted. 
I hope after replying to this e-mail, i can get the grant very soon.


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

MimoMKF said:


> I got email from skilled support asking to clarify some issues.
> Anyone got the same e-mail.
> If yes, when your visa was granted.
> I hope after replying to this e-mail, i can get the grant very soon.


What does th email say?


----------



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

Employment gap and who supportd you financially during this gap, .... etc.


----------



## R123 (Apr 7, 2016)

MimoMKF said:


> I got email from skilled support asking to clarify some issues.
> Anyone got the same e-mail.
> If yes, when your visa was granted.
> I hope after replying to this e-mail, i can get the grant very soon.


What are these issues they need to clarify...and what was your reply?


----------



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

I clarified that i was working and get paid but the work is not relevant to the occupation i applied for.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

MimoMKF said:


> I clarified that i was working and get paid but the work is not relevant to the occupation i applied for.


 Opps i saw above post.


----------



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

noooooooo


----------



## R123 (Apr 7, 2016)

MimoMKF said:


> I clarified that i was working and get paid but the work is not relevant to the occupation i applied for.


I think you should add this information beforehand in form 80 or 1221?! didn't you?!


----------



## khnn (Jun 8, 2015)

Mimi4Au said:


> 24/11/2015 lodged VIC nomination and EOI
> 18/12/2015 invitation received from Victoria
> 29/01/2016 Visa application lodgment
> 27/02/2016 CO contacted for more documents
> ...


Hi Mimi
Can you plz share your cv and llist of documents you submit for vic ss

it would be a great help


----------



## raj747 (Oct 23, 2015)

*150 Days* *of waiting... *

*12,960,000 seconds
216,000 minutes
3600 hours
21 weeks and 3 days
41.10% of a common year (365 days)* :clap2:


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

when the grant will come...waiting


----------



## Sumit1984 (Mar 5, 2016)

I got an email that my case officer has been allocated and she has requested for more documents (which I have already submitted):
Form 80
Form 1221
Evidence of PTE

I don't understand one thing, if I had already attached all the documents then why the f she is asking me again for that. She didn't mentioned what particular thing she wants, it's seems like a generic email. Really frustrating


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

Sumit1984 said:


> I got an email that my case officer has been allocated and she has requested for more documents (which I have already submitted):
> Form 80
> Form 1221
> Evidence of PTE
> ...


Wow! First time I am hearing they are requesting for docs that have already been uploaded. Sometimes they ask for docs again because the file they got was corrupt or something.


----------



## Sumit1984 (Mar 5, 2016)

Attentionseeker said:


> Wow! First time I am hearing they are requesting for docs that have already been uploaded. Sometimes they ask for docs again because the file they got was corrupt or something.


And how about the PTE score report? She has to access it from PTE website, as I have already sent my PTE score report to DIBP on 5th March


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

Sumit1984 said:


> And how about the PTE score report? She has to access it from PTE website, as I have already sent my PTE score report to DIBP on 5th March


Asking for PTE score when it has already been sent is not new. Lots of people have to go through it. I believe PTE is partly responsible as their systems are not always working for them to view your results.


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

Anything till now from Adelaide ??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sumit1984 said:


> I got an email that my case officer has been allocated and she has requested for more documents (which I have already submitted): Form 80 Form 1221 Evidence of PTE I don't understand one thing, if I had already attached all the documents then why the f she is asking me again for that. She didn't mentioned what particular thing she wants, it's seems like a generic email. Really frustrating


Sometimes they cant open docs... files get corrupted. Many people have been requested to upload docs twice.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi all,
Just wondering, what will be the last expected time of Grant Mail from DIBP on a particular working day?? Is it 11:00 am IST(Indian Standard time)??

So far, three COs assigned in my case and I was getting mail of additional document notification between 6~10 am. IST.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Congrats Harry 


harryb729 said:


> Dear Friends...
> 
> With the Grace of THE GREAT ALMIGHTY...I received the GOLDEN MAIL...TODAY MORNING...SORRY TO UPDATE LATELY...
> 
> May God bless all awaiting cases...My Special thanks to all friends, motivators, guiders for helping me cross this journey..


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Hi all,
> Just wondering, what will be the last expected time of Grant Mail from DIBP on a particular working day?? Is it 11:00 am IST(Indian Standard time)??
> 
> So far, three COs assigned in my case and I was getting mail of additional document notification between 6~10 am. IST.


Your next Contact witht the CO would be for the grant again between 6-10 Am IST.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Hi all,
> Just wondering, what will be the last expected time of Grant Mail from DIBP on a particular working day?? Is it 11:00 am IST(Indian Standard time)??
> 
> So far, three COs assigned in my case and I was getting mail of additional document notification between 6~10 am. IST.


Your next Contact witht the CO would be for the grant again between 6-10 Am IST.

Well there is no specific time for the grants to be given by the CO usually it happens during early working hours but could be later in the day as well


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes Vikas, I also hope for the same about my next CO contact:juggle: 
But sometime still login to immi every hour interval for status update hope


vikaschandra said:


> Your next Contact witht the CO would be for the grant again between 6-10 Am IST.
> 
> Well there is no specific time for the grants to be given by the CO usually it happens during early working hours but could be later in the day as well


----------



## mal_1977 (Jan 14, 2014)

*190 vs 189 ?*

Hi,

I've a question on 190 Visa PR holder. What's the main difference between 189 and 190?
Reading in many blogs I came to know that except 190 being state sponsored there is no other difference. 190 PR holder enjoys the same rights as 189 PR Visa holder but he has to go to the state who sponsored his Visa first.190 Visa PR holder too can work in any state provided he is not getting a job in his current state.State Government who invited him doesn't hold restrictions on the place but they only prefer that he should look for job in their state first ?

Waiting for comments from dear expats.

Mal


----------



## kapoor.neha (Mar 7, 2016)

sandipgp said:


> This is latest list of people who are waiting for grant from GSM Adelaide. Lets track their progress here.
> 
> ktoda	5-May
> deepgill	25-Aug
> ...


Hi 

I am new to this thread, even I was contacted by CO Anna from Adelaide asking for additional documents, still in the process of finalising that, will be sending that out today. But is their anyone who also has Anna as their case officer.


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

mal_1977 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've a question on 190 Visa PR holder. What's the main difference between 189 and 190?
> Reading in many blogs I came to know that except 190 being state sponsored there is no other difference. 190 PR holder enjoys the same rights as 189 PR Visa holder but he has to go to the state who sponsored his Visa first.190 Visa PR holder too can work in any state provided he is not getting a job in his current state.State Government who invited him doesn't hold restrictions on the place but they only prefer that he should look for job in their state first ?
> ...


I guess this was already answered earlier today:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-page-ranking-holder-can-work-any-state.html


----------



## rohitjaggi (Oct 8, 2015)

ktoda	5-May
deepgill	25-Aug
ash36	26-Oct
ravian720	28-Oct
ravirami	11-Nov
rosslleee	12-Nov
vinvid	12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1	13-Nov
3sh	13-Nov
gaus	13-Nov
rabbahs	16-Nov
faizan93	18-Nov
andrey	18-Nov
rohitjaggi 23 Nov
saadloe	27-Nov
yasmeenaaa	25-Nov
bnkamal	30-Nov
indergreat	30-Nov
wolfskin	4-Dec
sandipgp	7-Dec
prasannakp84	14-Dec
rameezsh1	16-Dec
gd2015	22-Dec


----------



## DeepakDhankhar107 (Dec 18, 2015)

*Co ar*

Hi

I have also been assigned AR on 19/01/16, but since then no contact or update
:fingerscrossed:

Hoping for grant any day.




kapoor.neha said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to this thread, even I was contacted by CO Anna from Adelaide asking for additional documents, still in the process of finalising that, will be sending that out today. But is their anyone who also has Anna as their case officer.


----------



## kashifehsan123 (Oct 27, 2015)

samage said:


> Dear Your case similar to me. after CO contact 27th October, Skilled support department contacted 03-Nov asked for employment gaps, last company detail address and my australian contact info.
> 
> Another CO contacted on 22nd December and issued Natural Justice Letter saying that DIBP officers called but they could not connect wiht my employer (Last employer).
> 
> I doubt they did same in your case. Check with your last employer or check provided contact info is correct?


hmmmm

But how can I know the reason.

Because in your case they told you about the problem. but in my case they are silent.

So only wait is the final solution.


----------



## MNQ (Oct 20, 2015)

add me also in the list


----------



## theskyisalive (Dec 11, 2015)

kapoor.neha said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to this thread, even I was contacted by CO Anna from Adelaide asking for additional documents, still in the process of finalising that, will be sending that out today. But is their anyone who also has Anna as their case officer.


I had the same CO for 1st contact, but its not necessary same CO will revisit your case after document submission!


----------



## auseager (Nov 9, 2015)

kapoor.neha said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to this thread, even I was contacted by CO Anna from Adelaide asking for additional documents, still in the process of finalising that, will be sending that out today. But is their anyone who also has Anna as their case officer.


Hi Neha,

I was assigned CO Anna on 21st March, since then no update from her...


----------



## samsonk76 (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi Group,

Waiting for my grant too:

Visa Applied: 11 Feb 2016
1st CO contact: 29 Feb 2016 (asking for PCC and Medicals) - Provided all info on 15 Mar 2016

2nd CO contact: 7 Apr 2016 asking for Spouse PCC for a visit to UAE in 2009. Uploaded Form 1023 on same date with corrected dates which was actually 7 1/2 months Visit visa stay in UAE. Mail sent to CO asking if he still requires a PCC. 

Meanwhile checked with agencies in UAE who are saying they can not provide PCC for Visit visa 

Immi account status still on 'Information Requested' (as per advise from my consultant)

No reply yet sent a reminder on 18/04/2016

Is this normal - please help?


Thanks


----------



## Abhimukta (Mar 2, 2016)

ozengineer said:


> I received happy news today - my 190 was granted. From IELTS in Sep 2014 to positive EA assessment in July 2015 and from 190 application to NSW invitation in January 2016 and from 190 lodgement in February to a grant finally today. Quite a long ride, but I am lucky to be one of the 55 point applicants to get
> here.
> 
> I hope everything will turn out well for everyone else here as well. Thanks to everyone who helped me here (especially andrey). Ill still hang around every now and then, and not disappear completely. Hopefully, I can support newcomers too.


Congrats!!


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

rohitjaggi said:


> ktoda	5-May
> deepgill	25-Aug
> ash36	26-Oct
> ravian720	28-Oct
> ...



add charlie31 - February 23


----------



## theskyisalive (Dec 11, 2015)

here's the latest list-

ktoda	5-May
deepgill	25-Aug
ash36	26-Oct
ravian720	28-Oct
ravirami	11-Nov
rosslleee	12-Nov
vinvid	12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1	13-Nov
3sh	13-Nov
gaus	13-Nov
rabbahs	16-Nov
faizan93	18-Nov
andrey	18-Nov
rohitjaggi 23 Nov
saadloe	27-Nov
yasmeenaaa	25-Nov
bnkamal	30-Nov
indergreat	30-Nov
wolfskin	4-Dec
sandipgp	7-Dec
prasannakp84	14-Dec
rameezsh1	16-Dec
gd2015 22-Dec
theskyisalive 19-Jan
charlie31 23-Feb


----------



## rohitjaggi (Oct 8, 2015)

Guys

Need you expertise on this now.

I got married to my girlfriend this year on 11 March 2016. My 189 application as you can see in my timelines is 23 November 2015 and still " UNDER ROUTINE PROCESS". I want to know if I can add my wife to my current application. 

I am in Australia on Temp Grad Visa waiting for my 189 and she is in INDIA . I would like to know the process and the documents needed to add to my application.

Please help.

Thanks
Regards


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

theskyisalive said:


> here's the latest list-
> 
> ktoda	5-May
> deepgill	25-Aug
> ...


Add ravikiran7070 - feb 26th


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

rohitjaggi said:


> ktoda	5-May
> deepgill	25-Aug
> ash36	26-Oct
> ravian720	28-Oct
> ...


Rohit I guess most of the applicants on the list have received their grants. Missing ones can confirm

ktoda	5-May Granted 9 Feb 2016
deepgill	25-Aug
ash36	26-Oct Granted 11 Jan 2016
ravian720	28-Oct 
ravirami	11-Nov Granted 12 Jan 2016
rosslleee	12-Nov
vinvid	12-Nov 
samhjibaschhu1 13-Nov
3sh	13-Nov
gaus	13-Nov
rabbahs	16-Nov
faizan93	18-Nov Granted 18 Nov 2015
andrey	18-Nov 
rohitjaggi 23 Nov
saadloe	27-Nov Granted 08 Jan 2016
yasmeenaaa	25-Nov Granted 03 Mar 2016
bnkamal	30-Nov
indergreat	30-Nov
wolfskin	4-Dec Granted on 15 Feb 2016
sandipgp	7-Dec Granted 26 Feb 2016
prasannakp84	14-Dec
rameezsh1	16-Dec Granted 16 Dec 2015
gd2015	22-Dec Granted 23 Feb 2016


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

Since iv applied for the visa i havent seen a single grant from GSM brisbane... quite depressing..


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

harryb729 said:


> Dear Friends...
> 
> With the Grace of THE GREAT ALMIGHTY...I received the GOLDEN MAIL...TODAY MORNING...SORRY TO UPDATE LATELY...
> 
> May God bless all awaiting cases...My Special thanks to all friends, motivators, guiders for helping me cross this journey..


congrats


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

these many have received their grants:

Name lodgment CO contact	Grant
Ktoda	19-Mar-15	5/5/2015 03-Feb-2016	9-Feb-16
Usmansshaikh	11-Apr-15	28-May-15	30-Dec-15
firsttimer	7-Aug-15	07.08 and 19.01	17-Mar-16
Derrick_Pere	7-Aug-15	Oct Mar	5-Apr-16
Vinno6184 7-Aug-15 13-Apr-16
vinc	17-Aug-15	23.10 and 07.12	4-Mar-16
tt2	21-Aug-15	08-Oct-15 25-Nov-15	5-Feb-16
sachin1978	9-Sep-15	12-Oct-15	1-Mar-16
Harishmekwana 6-Sep-15	20-Jan-16	31-Mar-16
gmt300	9-Sep-15	28-Oct-15	8-Mar-16
Rajesh2581	10-Sep-15	23-Oct-15	19-Feb-16
vram	11-Sep-15	21-Oct-15 15-Dec-15	9-Feb-16
abhionnet	11-Sep-15	Direct grant	2-Mar-16
navision	12-Sep-15	Direct grant	3-Mar-16
kasi.maddula	16-Sep-15	30-Dec-15	18-Feb-16
Bittu007	16-Sep-15	25-Oct-15	4-Mar-16
muktadirgpb 16-Sep-15	28 Oct 13 Jan	12-Apr-16
Tushar_2015	18-Sep-15	29-Oct-15 4-Nov-15	24-Feb-16
w4s33m	22-Sep-15	26-Oct-15	12-Apr-16
canchi_mohd	23-Sep-15	Direct grant	4-Mar-16
Rj2309	25-Sep-15	28-Oct-15	3-Mar-16
ABCG	28-Sep-15	30-Oct-15	11-Mar-16
flytoaustralia	28-Sep-15 29-Mar-16
Irfan Bhatti 2-Oct-15	11/6/2015 10.12.2015	1-Mar-16
Apple&Mango	2-Oct-15	29 Oct 10 Feb	11-Apr-16
selva madurai	5-Oct-15	30-Nov-15	18-Feb-16
doubletrouble	5-Oct-15	5-Nov-15	24-Feb-16
auseducated	8-Oct-15	2-Feb-16	8-Feb-16
vybhavkmadadi	8-Oct-15	4-Nov-15	31-Mar-16
b4ubagat 10-Oct-15	13-Nov-15	1-Apr-16
Tpfp	14-Oct-15	3-Dec-15	17-Mar-16
dkbhawsar	14-Oct-15	3-Nov-15	9-Mar-16
bonjovi	15-Oct-15	Direct grant	2-Feb-16
kaukuti	15-Oct-15	18-Nov-15	8-Feb-16
eagle_flint	15-Oct-15	30-Nov-15	2-Mar-16
sipoflifein	17-Oct-15	22-Dec-15	3-Mar-16
rish)1986	19-Oct-15	16-Nov-15	1-Feb-16
Sree_Balla	22-Oct-15	27-Nov-15	23-Mar-16
giridharanb	23-Oct-15	10-Nov-15	1-Apr-16
harryb729	24-Oct-15	30-Nov-15	15-Apr-16
vinvid	24-Oct-15	11/12/2015 29 feb2016	29-Mar-16
Surbhi	26-Oct-15	10-Nov-15	9-Mar-16
samjhibaschhu1	27-Oct-15	13-Nov-15	21-Mar-16
kaivalya	27-Oct-15	12-Nov-15	9-Mar-16
chasaran	28-Oct-15	16-Nov-15	16-Mar-16
imminz	30-Oct-15	28 Nov 28 Feb	7-Apr-16
7886	30-Oct-15	11 Nov 20 Jan 9 Mar 29 Mar	8-Apr-16
Furqan	31-Oct-15	Direct grant	8-Mar-16
nonpri	6-Nov-15	30-Nov-15	1-Apr-16
naveedahmad1983	7-Nov-15	26-Nov-15	26-Feb-16
happie2012	9-Nov-15	10-Dec-15	9-Feb-16
yasmeenaaa	11-Nov-15	16-Dec-15	3-Mar-16
barney83	12-Nov-15	4-Dec-15	12-Feb-16
scrollmeout	12-Nov-15	23-Nov-15	17-Mar-16
rajeshm333	13-Nov-15	2-Dec-15	6-Apr-16
Abhi2015	14-Nov-15	10-Feb-16	22-Feb-16
Sharma13r	17-Nov-15	10-Feb-16	19-Feb-16
wolfskin	19-Nov-15	4-Dec-15	15-Feb-16
sunny_619	19-Nov-15	9-Dec-15	12-Feb-16
raksand	19-Nov-15	11-Dec-15	2-Mar-16
KrithiAussie	19-Nov-15	30 nov and 30 dec	22-Feb-16
mohankum	22-Nov-15	1-Dec-15	31-Mar-16
AUSK	23-Nov-15	2-Dec-15	12-Feb-16
eoinmfogarty	23-Nov-15 18-Feb-16
overratedlegend 23-Nov-15	30 Nov 03 Feb	13-Apr-16
aprima	24-Nov-15	9-Dec-15	13-Apr-16
Umas	25-Nov-15 8-Dec-15 12-mar-16	2-Mar-16
harish2020	25-Nov-15	16-Dec-15	18-Mar-16
Sankaur	25-Nov-15	14-Dec-15	2-Mar-16
Alman	25-Nov-15	2-Dec-15	23-Mar-16
antogx	25-Nov-15	1-Dec-15	15-Apr-16
sandipgp	26-Nov-15	7-Dec-15	26-Feb-16
getmeausnow	26-Nov-15 9-Mar-16
Rjoshi	26-Nov-15	4-Dec-15	13-Apr-16
Fantastic	27-Nov-15	10-Dec-15 17-Feb-16	22-Mar-16
vzdike	28-Nov-15	21-Dec-15	6-Feb-16
sphinx86	28-Nov-15	Direct grant	7-Apr-16
saatish_raj	28-Nov-15	20-Dec-15	2-Mar-16
diogosgp	28-Nov-15	8-Dec-15	18-Feb-16
electrified	29-Nov-15	8-Dec-15	15-Feb-16
oz_rockz	1-Dec-15	9-Dec-15	24-Feb-16
shivily	2-Dec-15	15-Dec-15	15-Feb-16
Gunjeet	2-Dec-15	14-Dec-15	18-Feb-16
Jeeten#80	3-Dec-15	9-Dec-15	27-Jan-16
shuchi	3-Dec-15	11-Dec-15	18-Feb-16
Cgarik	4-Dec-15	15-Dec-15	29-Mar-16
Suganya Narayanan 4-Dec-15	15-Dec-15	18-Feb-16
prasannakp84	4-Dec-15	14-Dec-15	18-Feb-16
rameezsh1	5-Dec-15	16-Dec-15	17-Feb-16
jeba	5-Dec-15	14-Dec-15	22-Feb-16
kkkish	5-Dec-15	18-Dec-15	18-Feb-16
Jai. Kumar	6-Dec-15	22-Dec-15	15-Feb-16
Raj189	7-Dec-15	16-Dec-15	8-Feb-16
janiva	7-Dec-15	18-Dec-15	14-Mar-16
Ozbeckons	8-Dec-15	16-Dec-15	6-Feb-16
powerful_j	8-Dec-15	13-Jan-16	8-Mar-16
cozmopravesh	9-Dec-15	11-Jan-16	6-Apr-16
unknown	9-Dec-15	Direct grant	9-Mar-16
van00	9-Dec-15	11-Jan-16	17-Mar-16
shefo1983	10-Dec-15	15-Jan-16	22-Feb-16
bharathjangam	10-Dec-15	14-Jan-16	25-Feb-16
George2014	10-Dec-15	12-Jan-16	3-Mar-16
gd2015	12-Dec-15	22-Dec-15	23-Feb-16
ani01	13-Dec-15	12-Jan-16	4-Mar-16
js22	14-Dec-15	12-Jan-16	9-Mar-16
boo2013	15-Dec-15	11-Jan-16	1-Feb-16
faslu	16-Dec-15	8-Jan-16	16-Feb-16
PakHiker	16-Dec-15	Direct grant	13-Apr-16
wizard82	17-Dec-15	12-Jan-16	2-Mar-16
sidk	17-Dec-15	Direct grant	6-Apr-16
malbuquerque306 18-Dec-15	Direct grant	18-Mar-16
msr83	18-Dec-15	12-Jan-16	27-Jan-16
tridib.heritage	18-Dec-15	15-Jan-16	17-Mar-16
maddyswtfrnd	18-Dec-15	11-Jan-16	14-Apr-16
sridhar0624 18-Dec-15	6-Jan-16	14-Apr-16
lahmstanley	19-Dec-15	1/14/2016 24.02.2016	5-Apr-16
Amlan	20-Dec-15	Direct grant	21-Mar-16
buns	20-Dec-15	6-Jan-16	8-Apr-16
hjst	21-Dec-15	Direct grant	28-Jan-16
ragas	21-Dec-15	15.01 and 11.02	8-Mar-16
faroutsam	21-Dec-15	18-Jan-16	6-Apr-16
unknown	22-Dec-15	Direct grant	20-Mar-16
sameerberlas	23-Dec-15	23-Jan-16	26-Feb-16
smashinarun	23-Dec-15	21-Jan-16	24-Feb-16
tariq5188	27-Dec-15	Direct grant	3-Feb-16
ginni	4-Jan-16	4-Feb-16	4-Mar-16
vikaschandra	6-Jan-16	19-Jan-16	16-Mar-16
sudas	7-Jan-16	19-Jan-16	11-Apr-16
engfahmi	8-Jan-16	19-Jan-16	29-Feb-16
Xyr90	8-Jan-16	25-Jan-16	8-Mar-16
Rhea2015	8-Jan-16	12-Jan-16	24-Feb-16
Unswer	8-Jan-16	Assessment Commence letter from CO	4-Apr-16
gecashish	8-Jan-16	Direct grant	11-Mar-16
Patriot	9-Jan-16	4-Feb-16	24-Feb-16
varun01	9-Jan-16	22-Jan-16	8-Mar-16
ramapithecus	11-Jan-16	07 feb 18 mar	6-Apr-16
ahmedmawhoub 12-Jan-16	Direct grant	13-Apr-16
GusbusZA	13-Jan-16	Direct grant	5-Apr-16
Faraz_Ahmad	13-Jan-16	Direct grant	6-Apr-16
Bala.jr	13-Jan-16	Direct grant	28-Jan-16
dreamin_of_aus	13-Jan-16	25-Jan-16	3-Mar-16
Flothefrog	14-Jan-16	29-Jan-16	8-Mar-16
ketheess	15-Jan-16	Direct grant	2-Feb-16
Romrio	16-Jan-16	1-Feb-16	22-Mar-16
Shivamm	16-Jan-16	Direct grant	2-Feb-16
delhi ratnesh	18-Jan-16	4-Feb-16	22-Mar-16
Makybdiva	20-Jan-16	15-Feb-16	3-Mar-16
AU_move_2013	20-Jan-16	15-Feb-16	17-Mar-16
Larryu	20-Jan-16	15-Feb-16	3-Mar-16
Datolite	22-Jan-16	2-Feb-16	29-Mar-16
amio_098	21-Jan-16	25-Feb-16	25-Feb-16
rajesh.itune	22-Jan-16	Direct grant	2-Mar-16
lonelyheartz	22-Jan-16	3-Feb-16	8-Mar-16
ujern	22-Jan-16	4-Feb-16	10-Mar-16
syedusman1 22-Jan-16	04 feb 07 mar	7-Apr-16
jp1984	22-Jan-16	2-Feb-16	6-Apr-16
realwizard	22-Jan-16	2-Feb-16	13-Apr-16
LakshmiNarasimhan S	23-Jan-16	11-Feb-16	2-Mar-16
insouciant	23-Jan-16	8-Feb-16	14-Apr-16
Raj18	23-Jan-16	Direct grant	7-Apr-16
ashiqcep	25-Jan-16	22-Feb-16	11-Mar-16
medrep	25-Jan-16	25.02 AND 04.03	8-Mar-16
sgthushara	25-Jan-16	10-Feb-16	17-Mar-16
bharathi039	26-Jan-16	8-Feb-16	15-Mar-16
nsiramsetty	26-Jan-16	15-Feb-16	31-Mar-16
spaniant	27-Jan-16	9-Feb-16	15-Apr-16
pinkyong	5-Dec-15	11-Feb-16	16-Mar-16
Mimi4Au	29-Jan-16	27-Feb-16	6-Apr-16
unknown	31-Jan-16	15-Feb-16	23-Mar-16
ssaleh	1-Feb-16	16-Feb-16	17-Mar-16
ozengineer	1-Feb-16	Direct grant	15-Apr-16
Jeevmis	1-Feb-16	Direct grant	21-Mar-16
Waqasbinrasheed	2-Feb-16	16-Feb-16	7-Mar-16
KV1990	2-Feb-16	15-Feb-16	21-Mar-16
montero_t	2-Feb-16	8-Mar-16	7-Apr-16
shahram1	3-Feb-16	17-Feb-16	22-Mar-16
stardustt07	4-Feb-16	15-Feb-16	22-Feb-16
v 2jsin	4-Feb-16	15-Feb-16	22-Mar-16
skynet16	4-Feb-16	17-Mar-16	6-Apr-16
engineer20	5-Feb-16	not yet	4-Mar-16
lovekumars	5-Feb-16	10-Mar-16	30-Mar-16
sougat818	5-Feb-16	Direct grant	11-Mar-16
nilesh.ind	6-Feb-16	24-Feb-16	1-Apr-16
Mann1	6-Feb-16	3-Mar-16	6-Apr-16
Pausatio	8-Feb-16	Direct grant	29-Feb-16
Bushra Zahra 10-Feb-16	23-Feb-16	14-Apr-16
icemanparadise 11-Feb-16	16-Mar-16	7-Apr-16
shre.sunaust	16-Feb-16	22-Feb-16	15-Mar-16
acrd87	16-Feb-16	27-Feb-16	16-Mar-16
rishishabby	18-Feb-16	Direct grant	2-Mar-16
Thorax	18-Feb-16	29-Feb-16	4-Apr-16
amitanshu	18-Feb-16	2-Mar-16	6-Apr-16
1morEECandidate	18-Feb-16	10-Mar-16	18-Apr-16
Bic	19-Feb-16	19-Feb-16	3-Mar-16
RAKI1978	19-Feb-16	8-Mar-16	13-Apr-16
amandeep2208	19-Feb-16	1-Mar-16	5-Apr-16
r_zz	19-Feb-16	Direct grant	11-Mar-16
rrc123	20-Feb-16	7-Mar-16	13-Apr-16
pavanbl	21-Feb-16	Direct grant	1-Apr-16
bimaldas	23-Feb-16	15-Feb-16	8-Mar-16
simpsonaj	23-Feb-16	Direct grant	9-Mar-16
kathak	24-Feb-16	19-Mar-16	5-Apr-16
manmuru	25-Feb-16	Direct grant	18-Mar-16
Tatty teddy 25-Feb-16	12-Mar-16	13-Apr-16
yzb23	25-Feb-16	11-Mar-16	11-Apr-16
deepakprasadp	28-Feb-16	Direct grant	21-Mar-16
ravikumk	2-Mar-16	Direct grant	22-Mar-16
ZAQ1983	7-Mar-16	Direct grant	23-Mar-16
Mikh	8-Mar-16	Direct grant	9-Apr-16
VP2016	9-Mar-16	4-Apr-16	5-Apr-16
jamis 9-Mar-16	Direct grant	18-Apr-16
virubaps1	9-Mar-16	Direct grant	6-Apr-16
maxngo	10-Mar-16	Direct grant	11-Apr-16
varun86	11-Mar-16	Direct grant	13-Apr-16
Rachna188	11-Mar-16	Direct grant	5-Apr-16
snb	11-Mar-16	Direct grant	11-Apr-16
ni****gandhi 12-Mar-16	Direct grant	13-Apr-16
overuchan	16-Mar-16	Direct grant	2-Apr-16
Tata1983	16-Mar-16	4-Apr-16	8-Apr-16
vv__a1004 23-Mar-16	Direct grant	13-Apr-16


----------



## kapoor.neha (Mar 7, 2016)

theskyisalive said:


> here's the latest list-
> 
> ktoda	5-May
> deepgill	25-Aug
> ...


Please add me as well. kapoor.neha


----------



## Jaideepchanda1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Last CO contact 18th Dec, all documents uploaded in the system 27th Dec 2015 and waiting since then....


----------



## Abhimukta (Mar 2, 2016)

theskyisalive said:


> here's the latest list-
> 
> ktoda	5-May
> deepgill	25-Aug
> ...


From where did you extract this info?


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

Salah-u-din said:


> Since iv applied for the visa i havent seen a single grant from GSM brisbane... quite depressing..


I have been hearing quite a few, the first one today morning was Brisbane, so be positive and have patience.


----------



## iloveaustralia (Apr 13, 2016)

@ Salah-u-din, When did u apply for visa? Mine one is 5th Feb 2016 and brisbane


----------



## Sumit1984 (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi all
I will suggest all to download your PTE result (pdf) from their website and attach to your documents while applying for visa and also send your PTE result to DIBP because most of the CO are facing problems to access our PTE result from PTE portal.
Why I am saying this because I contacted my previous agent and he told me to do so.


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

theskyisalive said:


> here's the latest list-
> 
> ktoda	5-May
> deepgill	25-Aug
> ...


add me also


----------



## Sal76 (Mar 30, 2016)

chhavi said:


> I am waiting for grant from GSM.Adelaide ..
> adding myself to the list
> 
> ktoda	5-May
> ...


Sal76-17 Nov15


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

Can anyone please provide me with the contact number for GSM Adelaide ??

It's been 135 days and I plan on calling them tomorrow.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

dakshch said:


> Can anyone please provide me with the contact number for GSM Adelaide ??
> 
> It's been 135 days and I plan on calling them tomorrow.


Here you go Dakshch +61 7 3136 7000


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

dakshch said:


> Can anyone please provide me with the contact number for GSM Adelaide ??
> 
> It's been 135 days and I plan on calling them tomorrow.


good luck


----------



## theskyisalive (Dec 11, 2015)

dakshch said:


> Can anyone please provide me with the contact number for GSM Adelaide ??
> 
> It's been 135 days and I plan on calling them tomorrow.


Good luck! Hope you get a non standard answer this time...I plan to call them day after tomorrow, 90 days will be up!


----------



## rohitjaggi (Oct 8, 2015)

RE POSTING FOR HELP

Guys

Need you expertise on this now.

I got married to my girlfriend this year on 11 March 2016. My 189 application as you can see in my timelines is 23 November 2015 and still " UNDER ROUTINE PROCESS". I want to know if I can add my wife to my current application. 

I am in Australia on Temp Grad Visa waiting for my 189 and she is in INDIA . I would like to know the process and the documents needed to add to my application.

Please help.

Thanks
Regards


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

rohitjaggi said:


> RE POSTING FOR HELP
> 
> Guys
> 
> ...


No problems with adding her. You need to file Form 1022, change in circumstances. Keep in mind, however, that adding an offshore applicant may affect the time length for your PR. One of my friend is just doing this and has emailed DIBP. He has not heard back from them so I do not know how exactly the payment process goes. There are pros and cons to this- the advantage will be that your wife will get the PR the same time as you and you would not have to waste more money (around 8K for Post Marriage Visa) and will save the time of grant. Now, adding her might increase the time of their decision.


----------



## rohitjaggi (Oct 8, 2015)

stamang said:


> No problems with adding her. You need to file Form 1022, change in circumstances. Keep in mind, however, that adding an offshore applicant may affect the time length for your PR. One of my friend is just doing this and has emailed DIBP. He has not heard back from them so I do not know how exactly the payment process goes. There are pros and cons to this- the advantage will be that your wife will get the PR the same time as you and you would not have to waste more money (around 8K for Post Marriage Visa) and will save the time of grant. Now, adding her might increase the time of their decision.


My file is already opened by Co but no decision made in last 5 months, that is what am thinking if I add her to my file now I can expect her VISA with me and I still have my Temp Grad Visa valid till end of this year which allows me to travel too.


----------



## tn185008 (Sep 6, 2015)

Friends,

Any grants today??


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

tn185008 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Any grants today??


Waiting to hear some news


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

rohitjaggi said:


> RE POSTING FOR HELP
> 
> Guys
> 
> ...



Congratulations Rohit in getting Married. Wish you happy married life. 

Firstly you would need to provide the form 1022 ro dibp which is for notification of change in circumstances. As you were single when you applied for visa and during the process you got married. 

Secondly, yes you can add your wife to he application use Form1436 it is better to have her added to the application at this stage itself which will be beneficial to you in terms of processing time and cost. 

She would need to undergo medicals, get her pcc and also you need to provide the functional english proof. Marriage certificate as known would be the mandatory requirement. 

Note that whether you add her or not you should submit the form 1022 as your status has changed to avoid any issues later one


----------



## davidk59 (Dec 10, 2015)

Attentionseeker said:


> Asking for PTE score when it has already been sent is not new. Lots of people have to go through it. I believe PTE is partly responsible as their systems are not always working for them to view your results.


I agree with you that PTE should make sure their website is working properly!


----------



## swaroop26 (Nov 8, 2015)

Guys,

I got my Grant today 19th April for me and my wife. It took 116 days to completed.
Thanks every one and the forum for the support.

Kranthi


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

swaroop26 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my Grant today 19th April for me and my wife. It took 116 days to completed.
> Thanks every one and the forum for the support.
> ...


Congratulations to you and your family Kranthi.


----------



## tn185008 (Sep 6, 2015)

swaroop26 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my Grant today 19th April for me and my wife. It took 116 days to completed.
> Thanks every one and the forum for the support.
> ...


Congratulations and celebrations wish you all the very best


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

swaroop26 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my Grant today 19th April for me and my wife. It took 116 days to completed.
> Thanks every one and the forum for the support.
> ...


Congratulations!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

swaroop26 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my Grant today 19th April for me and my wife. It took 116 days to completed.
> Thanks every one and the forum for the support.
> ...


Congratulations to you n your family.

All the best for the journey ahead.


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

swaroop26 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my Grant today 19th April for me and my wife. It took 116 days to completed.
> Thanks every one and the forum for the support.
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

swaroop26 said:


> Guys, I got my Grant today 19th April for me and my wife. It took 116 days to completed. Thanks every one and the forum for the support. Kranthi


Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

theskyisalive said:


> Good luck! Hope you get a non standard answer this time...I plan to call them day after tomorrow, 90 days will be up!




So I called GSM Adelaide this morning and guess what the fine lady said... I am unable to tell you whats taking so long. If the CO requires any further documents he will contact you. We have a huge backlog so CO visit the file after 6 to 8 weeks rather than the usual 4 weeks time.

But when i told her that its been 13 weeks since CO contact, she just said I am unable to say anything about that. 

In short I called with high expectations and was disappointed. 


134 days, 101 days since CO contact. Progress ZERO


----------



## theskyisalive (Dec 11, 2015)

dakshch said:


> So I called GSM Adelaide this morning and guess what the fine lady said... I am unable to tell you whats taking so long. If the CO requires any further documents he will contact you. We have a huge backlog so CO visit the file after 6 to 8 weeks rather than the usual 4 weeks time.
> 
> But when i told her that its been 13 weeks since CO contact, she just said I am unable to say anything about that.
> 
> ...


I hope they have added a note about the delay in your application and the co takes a look at it now!


----------



## elite.shweta (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi,

One of my friend got employment verification call ,is it only for 189 visa applicant of 190 also ?

Regards,
Shweta


----------



## elite.shweta (Oct 26, 2015)

Did you apply for 189 or 190 ?


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Congrats Kranthi, what is your occupation code?



swaroop26 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my Grant today 19th April for me and my wife. It took 116 days to completed.
> Thanks every one and the forum for the support.
> ...


----------



## himanshu181in (Nov 22, 2015)

dakshch said:


> So I called GSM Adelaide this morning and guess what the fine lady said... I am unable to tell you whats taking so long. If the CO requires any further documents he will contact you. We have a huge backlog so CO visit the file after 6 to 8 weeks rather than the usual 4 weeks time.
> 
> But when i told her that its been 13 weeks since CO contact, she just said I am unable to say anything about that.
> 
> ...




We both are in same boat


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I have received my grant today. My agent has just notified me that golden email has come.
Thank you all for all the help which has been provided from time to time by expat forum members.
All the very best for all the people who are waiting for their grant and I will pray to god that all waiting people should get their grant/golden email as soon as possible.

Regards,
Learn


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

Learn said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have received my grant today. My agent has just notified me that golden email has come.
> Thank you all for all the help which has been provided from time to time by expat forum members.
> ...


Congrats. Your job code?


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

Learn said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have received my grant today. My agent has just notified me that golden email has come.
> Thank you all for all the help which has been provided from time to time by expat forum members.
> ...


Congratulations!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Congrats. Your job code?


software engineer


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

It's best to stop calling them, folks. It is a waste of everybody's time and moreover they can get annoyed as it was in my case. I gave them a second call 120 days or so after application and have been told that I am calling too often (well once a month after 90 days period ended..) and that they will put a note on my app that I should not call for the next 2 months. 
It's been over 160 days now since I applied so, yeah, as it was reiterated here numerous times - patience, patience, patience.


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

swaroop26 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my Grant today 19th April for me and my wife. It took 116 days to completed.
> Thanks every one and the forum for the support.
> ...


congrats


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Congratulations... Swaroop and Learn🍻 and best wishes for your future.👍


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

dakshch said:


> So I called GSM Adelaide this morning and guess what the fine lady said... I am unable to tell you whats taking so long. If the CO requires any further documents he will contact you. We have a huge backlog so CO visit the file after 6 to 8 weeks rather than the usual 4 weeks time.
> 
> But when i told her that its been 13 weeks since CO contact, she just said I am unable to say anything about that.
> 
> ...


When I go back to some of the older posts, I can see that the people whose application processing times have gone beyond 90 days are the ones who have had their employment verified or those that DIBP considers are from high risk nations. Are you being verified for anything at all?


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

IvS said:


> It's best to stop calling them, folks. It is a waste of everybody's time and moreover they can get annoyed as it was in my case. I gave them a second call 120 days or so after application and have been told that I am calling too often (well once a month after 90 days period ended..) and that they will put a note on my app that I should not call for the next 2 months.
> It's been over 160 days now since I applied so, yeah, as it was reiterated here numerous times - patience, patience, patience.


Well, let me tell you something my friend. As long as the points you have claimed are true, you have every right to enquire about the status of your application if it goes beyond the 90 days timeframe. Unless you are being verified for employment or any reason whatsoever, you have every right to call and ask them why its taking so long. They are there to help you and that is exactly why we have been provided with the customer service number. If they threaten you to put a note to not call after 160 days, just nicely tell them that you need to be told what is happening with your application. They won't deny it just because you have been proactive enough to call after so long. If not, shoot them an email and write what exactly you were told by the agent on the phone. Hope this helps.


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

stamang said:


> Well, let me tell you something my friend. As long as the points you have claimed are true, you have every right to enquire about the status of your application if it goes beyond the 90 days timeframe. Unless you are being verified for employment or any reason whatsoever, you have every right to call and ask them why its taking so long. They are there to help you and that is exactly why we have been provided with the customer service number. If they threaten you to put a note to not call after 160 days, just nicely tell them that you need to be told what is happening with your application. They won't deny it just because you have been proactive enough to call after so long. If not, shoot them an email and write what exactly you were told by the agent on the phone. Hope this helps.


I agree with you. We have full right to call and enquire about our applications and deserve better replies. The thing is calling DIBP just doesn't seem to lead anywhere. Yes, you can call, yes, you can enquire but all the time same answer "routine processing" or something. If you start digging further they start to get upset. So what's the point? They are the ones who set the rules and overly rebelious behavior will likely make things worse. Surely one can take things further to the immigration ombudsman but the question is would you do it? Probably not.


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

IvS said:


> I agree with you. We have full right to call and enquire about our applications and deserve better replies. The thing is calling DIBP just doesn't seem to lead anywhere. Yes, you can call, yes, you can enquire but all the time same answer "routine processing" or something. If you start digging further they start to get upset. So what's the point? They are the ones who set the rules and overly rebelious behavior will likely make things worse. Surely one can take things further to the immigration ombudsman but the question is would you do it? Probably not.


I am not telling you to be rebellious bud. The only issue I had with your above comment was when you were told that they would put a note that you can't call. You should not accept something like that from them. If you are being nice enough, they need to be nice as well. That is all.


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

stamang said:


> I am not telling you to be rebellious bud. The only issue I had with your above comment was when you were told that they would put a note that you can't call. You should not accept something like that from them. If you are being nice enough, they need to be nice as well. That is all.


So what would be your advice? Expression "Should not accept something like that from them" is bold but what's the action? How would you not accept?


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

stamang said:


> When I go back to some of the older posts, I can see that the people whose application processing times have gone beyond 90 days are the ones who have had their employment verified or those that DIBP considers are from high risk nations. Are you being verified for anything at all?




Well I am from India, so the risk is same as other applicants and so far neither my employer nor I have received any employment verification call.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello Ivs & stmnang,

Both of you have valid points, we are their client and we do have the right to know the status of our application with real reason for delays. But at the same time, unnecessary progress inquiries deflect resources away from processing and delay the processing of all applications.

we all are waiting and no one know its better than us about the real taste of waiting...Lets be patience and pray for each other. We will smile soon





stamang said:


> I am not telling you to be rebellious bud. The only issue I had with your above comment was when you were told that they would put a note that you can't call. You should not accept something like that from them. If you are being nice enough, they need to be nice as well. That is all.


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Hello Ivs & stmnang,
> 
> Both of you have valid points, we are their client and we do have the right to know the status of our application with real reason for delays. But at the same time, unnecessary progress inquiries deflect resources away from processing and delay the processing of all applications.
> 
> we all are waiting and no one know its better than us about the real taste of waiting...Lets be patience and pray for each other. We will smile soon


I understand. Let me just add one thing though- Case officers are not the ones who talk to you. Its the skill support officers. So, I don't see how they get diverted regardless. Anyways, let everyone get back to the timelines.


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

Sriveha,

Did you get the visa?


sriveha said:


> Should learn patience from you , as am developing an obsession to check the status frequently  ..! Good luck with your application and having the same skill code for my application, I wonder when will be my turn :confused2:


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

What is meant by 'Verification call AHC'. Is that a call from Australia or some body from the local called you?



1400ashi said:


> congrats


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi Shweta,

I too submitted my docs on April 10th, waiting for the grant.




elite.shweta said:


> Hi,
> 
> One of my friend got employment verification call ,is it only for 189 visa applicant of 190 also ?
> 
> ...


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

PriyaIndia said:


> What is meant by 'Verification call AHC'. Is that a call from Australia or some body from the local called you?


AHC would be "Australian High Commission" in India or the applicants country of residence. The call would be done by the Locally Engaged Integrity Officer- LEIO who is responsible to be doing verification


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

Everyone will get this call for sure or it is randomly they call some of the applicants?



vikaschandra said:


> AHC would be "Australian High Commission" in India or the applicants country of residence. The call would be done by the Locally Engaged Integrity Officer- LEIO who is responsible to be doing verification


----------



## theskyisalive (Dec 11, 2015)

PriyaIndia said:


> Everyone will get this call for sure or it is randomly they call some of the applicants?


It is random , there are many on this forum who got grants without any verification call!


----------



## elite.shweta (Oct 26, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> AHC would be "Australian High Commission" in India or the applicants country of residence. The call would be done by the Locally Engaged Integrity Officer- LEIO who is responsible to be doing verification


Is this random ? Also is it done only for 189 applicants or 190 also ?


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

PriyaIndia said:


> Sriveha,
> 
> Did you get the visa?


Nope..Dry days as usual.. Atleast looking at the timelines of our frens here, looks like I am expecting for the grant too early :boxing: I thought asking for PCC and Meds was the final step and time since the last CO contact was more than 4 weeks.:confused2:


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

elite.shweta said:


> Is this random ? Also is it done only for 189 applicants or 190 also ?


Verification can be done for any case and any type of visa application.

I have seen cases where employment verification has happened for those jobs for which applicant has not even claimed any points.

Saw this case today on this forum.

So employment verification can happen for 189/190 or any other visa.


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

kawal_547 said:


> Verification can be done for any case and any type of visa application.
> 
> Yea it is random and is entirely Case Officer specific.
> 
> ...


----------



## elite.shweta (Oct 26, 2015)

PriyaIndia said:


> Hi Shweta,
> 
> I too submitted my docs on April 10th, waiting for the grant.


Was this ur 1st CO contact ? Also did u file for 189 or 190 ?


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

sriveha said:


> Nope..Dry days as usual.. Atleast looking at the timelines of our frens here, looks like I am expecting for the grant too early :boxing: I thought asking for PCC and Meds was the final step and time since the last CO contact was more than 4 weeks.:confused2:


I have been through some older threads and realized that there is some correlation between the day you click "Information Submitted" to the day you are granted the visa. I see that your grant day is about a month after you submit the documents, generally speaking. I am thinking that you will get yours in a couple days time. Keep us posted as to what happens.


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

stamang said:


> I have been through some older threads and realized that there is some correlation between the day you click "Information Submitted" to the day you are granted the visa. I see that your grant day is about a month after you submit the documents, generally speaking. I am thinking that you will get yours in a couple days time. Keep us posted as to what happens.


Thank you ! I had clicked the button on 28th March. Hopefully something turns out positive in the coming days.


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

waiting since october 2015...final document submitted on 1 april...cant wait anymore...hoping to get it by may atleast!


----------



## suewonder (Feb 19, 2016)

hi mates,
expect quick response from experts. Form 80 & form 1221 only for applicant or for all members?


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

I too submitted on April and pls let me know if you got any update frm the CO.



nehaa777 said:


> waiting since october 2015...final document submitted on 1 april...cant wait anymore...hoping to get it by may atleast!


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi Sriveha,

Any news about visa? I too applied around the same time and waiting. Let me know once you got some update from the CO.



sriveha said:


> Thank you ! I had clicked the button on 28th March. Hopefully something turns out positive in the coming days.


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

Yes, in the uploading page it will be shown as mandatory for all the applications to upload the form 80.



suewonder said:


> hi mates,
> expect quick response from experts. Form 80 & form 1221 only for applicant or for all members?


----------



## Sumit1984 (Mar 5, 2016)

suewonder said:


> hi mates,
> expect quick response from experts. Form 80 & form 1221 only for applicant or for all members?


Anyone over 18 years included in the application needs to fill these both forms.


----------



## Abch (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi Guys,
We lodged our Visa with all documents uploaded in front on 13 Jan.
CO allocated on Feb 1st and its GSM adelaide.
But through this Forum came to know that majority of the applicants who lodged during Jan month have their visa granted which is a happy news 
We tried calling the GSM once and with her conversation came into a conclusion that they are reluctant to talk to us..again might be their work load 
Our Temporary visa is going to expire which is another a sad part (my partner's company will ask us to leave soon back as they have sponsored the visa)
The GSM neither asked any other documents nor contacted any of the employers for verification call.

I know there is no meaning to call or email GSM as we our annoying them..
Even some of our friend's post say the quota is getting over for this year(Don't know whats going on and the truth behind)
Waiting ...what will happens next 
Really sad


----------



## snimbalkar (Jan 13, 2016)

Abch said:


> Hi Guys,
> We lodged our Visa with all documents uploaded in front on 13 Jan.
> CO allocated on Feb 1st and its GSM adelaide.
> But through this Forum came to know that majority of the applicants who lodged during Jan month have their visa granted which is a happy news
> ...


I believe that if the CO has already contacted you, then you have been accounted for in the quota for this year. So you must not be worried about the quota.

With respect to expiry of the Visa, you need to intimate DIPB and the bridging visa would come into force. Based on this bridging visa, you/your hubby can search for job. Only issue is that you cannot go out of the country and come back.


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

222 days completed ,still waiting waiting waiting,,,,, what will happen,, loosing hope,, killing wait


----------



## Abhimukta (Mar 2, 2016)

manreetvirk said:


> add me also


Add my name too in this list


----------



## Abch (Dec 18, 2015)

Thankyou snimbalkar for the response.
Employer is forcing us to go back soon,and our temporary visa is valid for 5 more months.
We know once we travel back the visa will be cancelled by the employer.
The bridging visa will be activated soon after the temporary visa is expired..
What will we do in this situation.


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

150 days and still waiting. waiting is so much fun. calling them is even funner because they work like an answering machine. :spit:


----------



## tn185008 (Sep 6, 2015)

Hello Friends,

Any good news today so far?????.. Waiting killing me.. 104 days completed from VISA lodge...


----------



## Sumit1984 (Mar 5, 2016)

Abch said:


> Thankyou snimbalkar for the response.
> Employer is forcing us to go back soon,and our temporary visa is valid for 5 more months.
> We know once we travel back the visa will be cancelled by the employer.
> The bridging visa will be activated soon after the temporary visa is expired..
> What will we do in this situation.


No employer can force you to go back to your country, you are eligible to stay in Australia till the time your visa expires and moreover as you have been granted Bridging visa, so can stay in this counrty legally and wait for the outcome.


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

Sumit1984 said:


> No employer can force you to go back to your country, you are eligible to stay in Australia till the time your visa expires and moreover as you have been granted Bridging visa, so can stay in this counrty legally and wait for the outcome.


I think this person mentioned that Bridging Visa comes into effect only after employer sponsored visa expires. And the employer is requesting the person to return even before visa expiry. Is it possible to find another job while on an employer sponsored visa? Is yes, then that would be a good option I guess. Unless the person would like to remain with the same employer even after getting the PR.


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello 
Visa lodged 21 nov15
Co requested for further evidence of employment provided the same on 30 dec15
From that time assessment in progress and got a confirmation from co on 16 mar16 no further info or documents required it's undergoing assessment

No employee verification till date medical sand PCC finalized
And after calling dibp they say it's under routine processing
Any idea when this would be finalized the total time till date is almost 5.5 months including co allocation time


----------



## Sumit1984 (Mar 5, 2016)

rahulraju2008 said:


> I think this person mentioned that Bridging Visa comes into effect only after employer sponsored visa expires. And the employer is requesting the person to return even before visa expiry. Is it possible to find another job while on an employer sponsored visa? Is yes, then that would be a good option I guess. Unless the person would like to remain with the same employer even after getting the PR.


I am very well aware that bridging visa comes into effect only after your current visa expires. If someone is under contract with their employer and their contract finishes, even then he has full rights to stay in this country. If his new visa not granted before his current visa expires, even then he will be on Bridging visa, so he will be having full rights to stay in this country and wait for the outcome.
P.S. It's all depend upon his current visa subclass and "must not stay after" conditions. If he has business visa, then it's a total different story.


----------



## Abch (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi Rahul,
You are right..We would be going back before our visa expires..After its expired/cancelled then only bridging visa will b active.As this is temporary 457 visa sponsored by our employer it's illegal to work for other employers..We are in a dilemma....
If we get pr before that I can atleast try for jobs n local firms


----------



## Abch (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi Sumit
It's 457 temp visa so when our employer ask us to go back we should go..and can't wrk for other companies as its illegal....


----------



## Sumit1984 (Mar 5, 2016)

Abch said:


> Hi Sumit
> It's 457 temp visa so when our employer ask us to go back we should go..and can't wrk for other companies as its illegal....


I didn't say that he is legal to work for any other employer, ofcource that will be a breach of condition.
Moreover, if he has stoped working for his sponsored employer, then he will be given 90 days to find any other sponsor or to apply for any OTHER VISA (in his case, he has already applied)
P.S. After his contract finishes, he needs to inform the DIBP that he has stoped working for his sponsored employer and he is waiting for the other visa whatever he has applied.


----------



## Abch (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks Sumit..not sure what's going to happen.

Fingers crossed


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

222 days completed still waiting for grant,,,, my time line is
323211(General Fitter) Invitated - :Aug_30 2015 VISA lodged - : 08 sep 2015 CO requested Medical and PCC on 16 October Uploaded :25 oct 2015 PCC & medical CO - Brisbane 02 MAR 2016 ,,,, Visa Grant: waiting


----------



## mtabbaa83 (Jan 8, 2016)

Laxmikanth513 said:


> 222 days completed still waiting for grant,,,, my time line is
> 323211(General Fitter) Invitated - :Aug_30 2015 VISA lodged - : 08 sep 2015 CO requested Medical and PCC on 16 October Uploaded :25 oct 2015 PCC & medical CO - Brisbane 02 MAR 2016 ,,,, Visa Grant: waiting


Dear Maxmikantha,

May I ask what did the CO request in the second contact?? I am surprised that they request more documents after 4 months


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

I am also at the same process as of u . I am a Jan applicant co requested same documents and submitted on march 16th after that no reply from her. The status shows assessment in progress. May i know what is ur CO initials?


----------



## snimbalkar (Jan 13, 2016)

Abch said:


> Thankyou snimbalkar for the response.
> Employer is forcing us to go back soon,and our temporary visa is valid for 5 more months.
> We know once we travel back the visa will be cancelled by the employer.
> The bridging visa will be activated soon after the temporary visa is expired..
> What will we do in this situation.


Let the company cancel it. You need to inform DIPB to activate the bridging visa. You can look out for jobs even now. You don't have to travel to India. If you travel to India, then you cannot come back on the bridging visa unless the PR is granted.


----------



## vrkravi (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi all

Good Day!

I'm pretty much new to this forum and I appreciate everyone, for sharing their knowledge, my timelines are as follows -
190 visa applied on 22nd Jan 2016(thru consultant)
CO contact 29th Feb asking for form 80
Co request completed on 3rd March 2016
New passport updated on 9th March 2016
Informed CO on 11th march n got reply on 7th apr saying assessment in progress, since then waiting .....

Thanks
Ascii2016


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

Alright, I have a question for all of you folks. If a case officer has not asked for a Form 80 initially, what are the odds of this being asked again? I see that some of the people have been contacted by two case officers. In my case, I was contacted by the CO back in December for USA PCC and medicals and I completed them in April of 2016. Now, the status is "Assessment in Progress." Has anyone been asked for a Form 80 after being asked to do PCC and medicals?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

stamang said:


> Alright, I have a question for all of you folks. If a case officer has not asked for a Form 80 initially, what are the odds of this being asked again? I see that some of the people have been contacted by two case officers. In my case, I was contacted by the CO back in December for USA PCC and medicals and I completed them in April of 2016. Now, the status is "Assessment in Progress." Has anyone been asked for a Form 80 after being asked to do PCC and medicals?


Form 80 is not a Mandatory part to be provided it all depends on the CO. Some have been contacted again for the form 80 and some have gotten away with Direct Grant even if they have not provided form 80. 
One cannot Rule out the possibility of not being asked for form 80. 

If you have time and all the information try to fill out the form and upload to avoid second CO contact which will cause further delay in processing


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Form 80 is not a Mandatory part to be provided it all depends on the CO. Some have been contacted again for the form 80 and some have gotten away with Direct Grant even if they have not provided form 80.
> One cannot Rule out the possibility of not being asked for form 80.
> 
> If you have time and all the information try to fill out the form and upload to avoid second CO contact which will cause further delay in processing


Thanks for your reply. I have ample time to do all this but I just don't want to provide them with information that might never be used. I landed to this country only 10 months ago with my wife on her student visa. I believe they had done ample checks on me already, and therefore, I was not asked for Form 80. This could be my presumption as well. We will see, I will wait for a couple weeks and if I don't get a response, I will probably fill it out. I guess I am panicking for no reason since my wife's medicals were only cleared on the 12th of April. It has only been a little more than week and thus me expecting a grant this quick is probably a little unrealistic.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi,
Nowadays, DIBP recommend to upload both form 80 and 1221 to achieve faster visa processing.

Check this link :- Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications

A ‘complete application’ has all required documentation, including Form 80 - Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment (556KB PDF), Form 1221 - Additional personal particulars (292KB PDF) information and police clearance certificates, uploaded to ImmiAccount and health examinations undertaken before the application is allocated for assessment. 


vikaschandra said:


> Form 80 is not a Mandatory part to be provided it all depends on the CO. Some have been contacted again for the form 80 and some have gotten away with Direct Grant even if they have not provided form 80.
> One cannot Rule out the possibility of not being asked for form 80.
> 
> If you have time and all the information try to fill out the form and upload to avoid second CO contact which will cause further delay in processing


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Hi,
> Nowadays, DIBP recommend to upload both form 80 and 1221 to achieve faster visa processing.
> 
> Check this link :- Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications
> ...


Thanks for the information. As you have stated it is recommended but is not mandatory to be done. 

It totally depends on the CO and the individual applicant on how they would like to proceed with or without form 80. All we can do is advise to fill it up and upload further it is up to the individual how they take the importance of the form.


----------



## asingh21 (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi,

I have a query regarding the validity of 190 visa that if it is a permanent residency then why there is a validity date. Do I need to revisit the whole process to extend my visa. 

is it possible that DIBP does not extend the visa latter on.


----------



## theskyisalive (Dec 11, 2015)

stamang said:


> Thanks for your reply. I have ample time to do all this but I just don't want to provide them with information that might never be used. I landed to this country only 10 months ago with my wife on her student visa. I believe they had done ample checks on me already, and therefore, I was not asked for Form 80. This could be my presumption as well. We will see, I will wait for a couple weeks and if I don't get a response, I will probably fill it out. I guess I am panicking for no reason since my wife's medicals were only cleared on the 12th of April. It has only been a little more than week and thus me expecting a grant this quick is probably a little unrealistic.


..filling form 80 and 1221 for yourself and dependents will be a lot less painful than having the CO come back asking for these and then endure the painful 'couple of months' wait!


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

theskyisalive said:


> ..filling form 80 and 1221 for yourself and dependents will be a lot less painful than having the CO come back asking for these and then endure the painful 'couple of months' wait!


Thanks for your advice, bud. I am not against filling it but since I have already been allocated a CO and asked for PCC and medicals, I am assuming that I won't be asked for Form 80. That is what my initial question was- whether someone who has been asked for PCC and medicals been asked to fill form 80 later by the second co? It is also not necessary that everyone is allocated a second case officer. My points are based on age, education, and english. Therefore, it should be a straightforward case for me when I have completed their initial request, what do you think?


----------



## theskyisalive (Dec 11, 2015)

stamang said:


> Thanks for your advice, bud. I am not against filling it but since I have already been allocated a CO and asked for PCC and medicals, I am assuming that I won't be asked for Form 80. That is what my initial question was- whether someone who has been asked for PCC and medicals been asked to fill form 80 later by the second co? It is also not necessary that everyone is allocated a second case officer. My points are based on age, education, and english. Therefore, it should be a straightforward case for me when I have completed their initial request, what do you think?


One of my friends who logged in Jan2016 (190) has been asked for form 80 in 2nd CO contact last week, 1st CO contact he was asked for Medicals and PCC...case officer was different in 2nd CO contact


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

theskyisalive said:


> One of my friends who logged in Jan2016 (190) has been asked for form 80 in 2nd CO contact last week, 1st CO contact he was asked for Medicals and PCC...case officer was different in 2nd CO contact


Okay, thanks. That helps, I will probably fill it out as well.


----------



## abhiabhi17 (Dec 16, 2015)

Not that I'm trying to disappoint you all, I think dibp employees are on strike and only few employees are working now. Hence the delays.


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

abhiabhi17 said:


> Not that I'm trying to disappoint you all, I think dibp employees are on strike and only few employees are working now. Hence the delays.


Lol, most people in here are aware of this bud and also know how delayed grants could be. Therefore, I don't think this will disappoint anyone. Also, the strike from DIBP is not the sole reason. Primarily, its the airport people and other clerical ones that were doing this for pay raise. DIBP was only supposed to show some support . With brusells attack however, they delayed the strike as well. Some people said that the strike was continued again after the attack but there is no official news either on the website or anywhere else reflecting the current status on the strike.


----------



## abhiabhi17 (Dec 16, 2015)

If you look in the news, it's a rolling strike. Which means that I doesn't end in one day.


----------



## yogeshs (Apr 21, 2016)

I am new member to this forum 

I applied 189 VISA application on 31 Dec 2015, 
Hello All, 

I am new member for this forum, here are my details for 189 visa
1st Invitation: 05 Sept 2015 ( Lapsed... Could not apply for VISA because of business trip)
2nd Invitation: 23 Nov 2015
VISA Applied: 31 Dec 2015
Medicals: 08 Jan 2016
CO Allotted: 20 Jan 2016 and requested for PCC
PCC Submitted: 22 Jan 2016 Updated PCC (Mine / Spouse)
Emp Verification : 08 March 2016 ( Manager replied on same day)
Notification email: 22 March 2016 ( Got email saying No more documents are required, Assessment in progress)
Grant : Waiting..


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

yogeshs said:


> I am new member to this forum
> 
> I applied 189 VISA application on 31 Dec 2015,
> Hello All,
> ...


The notification email that you have mentioned..Can you please tell us was it a reply to your status request email (or) was a voluntary intimation from your CO.

Could you also please share the high level contents of the request email that your CO sent your manager. 

Thanks!


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

abhiabhi17 said:


> If you look in the news, it's a rolling strike. Which means that I doesn't end in one day.


I am well aware of this, bud. It was supposed to be a rolling strike and may be some federal public servants are continuing this. However, there has not been a recent update on what is happening with the strike. If you just google "Australia Public Servants Strike Update", the news are all back-dated to March. This is what I was trying to tell you earlier. Also, staff at Medicare, Centrelink, the Tax Office, Defence, the Bureau of Meteorology, and the Department of Prime Minister and Cabinet and the Bureau of Statistics were the ones primarily involved. DIBP was extending some support but does not have major involvement with this. Hope this makes sense. Cheers.


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

asingh21 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query regarding the validity of 190 visa that if it is a permanent residency then why there is a validity date. Do I need to revisit the whole process to extend my visa.
> 
> is it possible that DIBP does not extend the visa latter on.


Hey, Yes it is permanent residency means you are a permanent resident of Australia and you don't need to extend it, It is for Life. Though there is a 5 year validity period, in which you can come and go to any country anytime. But after those 5 years if you are out of Australia or you want to go out of Country, then you will need a *Resident Return* visa to re-enter Australia. 
Obtaining Resident Return visa is not a big task and you will get it in about an hour. 
They have this validity period thing to keep in check that you live in Australia after getting Permanent Residency as they check the period for which you have lived in Australia at the time of Resident Return visa. 
Actually they want you to apply for Citizenship after completing 4 years in Australia.


----------



## rohitjaggi (Oct 8, 2015)

I just added my partner in my application now.

I have waited around 5 months after the CO contact but no luck and did not want to do the same for my partner by applying her PR after getting mine.

This time got a migration agent to apply for additional document and submit all the form but still no deduction made from my credit card.


----------



## yogeshs (Apr 21, 2016)

sriveha said:


> The notification email that you have mentioned..Can you please tell us was it a reply to your status request email (or) was a voluntary intimation from your CO.
> 
> Could you also please share the high level contents of the request email that your CO sent your manager.
> 
> Thanks!



Hello, 
1. Status reply was not voluntary from CO, 
After updating our documents on 22 Jan 2016, we dropped an email asking if any more documents are required, 
New CO replied to that email on 22 March 2016, saying no more documents are required, 

2. Regarding employment verification. 
Please share whatever information is available, mostly focusing on- 
Job Title, Period of Employment (inclusive of any probation period),
· Did the applicant change positions during the period of employment? If yes, provide details including changes to designations, duties, hours and salary 
· duties of applicant (most important) 
· department in which he worked 
· whom did he report to 
· hours worked per week 
· income received 
· Whether the employment was full time or part time
Thanks


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

Please add me the list of people who received grant from Adelaide, this morning.


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

yogeshs said:


> Hello,
> 1. Status reply was not voluntary from CO,
> After updating our documents on 22 Jan 2016, we dropped an email asking if any more documents are required,
> New CO replied to that email on 22 March 2016, saying no more documents are required,
> ...


Thank you for sharing. Good information to know.


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

charlie31 said:


> Please add me the list of people who received grant from Adelaide, this morning.


Congrats Charlie!


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

Good morning friends
my physical verification have conducted by Australia high commission people yesterday. 1 was australian lady and second one was indian man. they were come at office around 12:30 and meet me. they have taken my interview, and ask about my job profiles and duties, time duration was 1hour. all information i provide them by orally and also explain about my responsibilities. they also cross check with other office which are situated around my office and they also confirmed that i am working in XYZ company. i hope they are satisfied. fingure crosse for grant


----------



## avi87 (Sep 8, 2014)

hello guys

is every application verified by two cos.
or this happens in any particular case.


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

tusharbapu87 said:


> Good morning friends
> my physical verification have conducted by Australia high commission people yesterday. 1 was australian lady and second one was indian man. they were come at office around 12:30 and meet me. they have taken my interview, and ask about my job profiles and duties, time duration was 1hour. all information i provide them by orally and also explain about my responsibilities. they also cross check with other office which are situated around my office and they also confirmed that i am working in XYZ company. i hope they are satisfied. fingure crosse for grant


What is ur job code.

N which city r u from in India.

Any contact number of your when I can call u.

Thanks.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

I just wonder, why the verification is taken place after one year of Visa lodged? This is ridiculous and disappointing.. Did you ask them why they come now after waiting for one year?

Did they notify you any additional documents related with your employment? Did they verify only the current employer or they also do the physical verification of previous employer as well.


tusharbapu87 said:


> Good morning friends
> my physical verification have conducted by Australia high commission people yesterday. 1 was australian lady and second one was indian man. they were come at office around 12:30 and meet me. they have taken my interview, and ask about my job profiles and duties, time duration was 1hour. all information i provide them by orally and also explain about my responsibilities. they also cross check with other office which are situated around my office and they also confirmed that i am working in XYZ company. i hope they are satisfied. fingure crosse for grant


----------



## elisagrace (Nov 19, 2015)

When you have applied for Visa.


----------



## RAKI1978 (May 3, 2014)

Hi Abch, 

Reading your message, I understand that you are Onshore applicant which means your Bridging Visa A will kick in the moment the Temp 457 expires. Only challenge is you cannot travel outside of Australia. Check with immigration in detail the possibilities. 
Coming back to your Bridging Visa A, you can continue to work until your 189/190 comes through. 

Secondly, Quota has nothing to do with your Visa application. Quota is applicable during EOI submission... f_or example 3000 quota for Business Analyst = 3000 visa application for Business Analyst within that year.
_

Hope i was able to clarify your question.

- RAKI



Abch said:


> Hi Guys,
> We lodged our Visa with all documents uploaded in front on 13 Jan.
> CO allocated on Feb 1st and its GSM adelaide.
> But through this Forum came to know that majority of the applicants who lodged during Jan month have their visa granted which is a happy news
> ...


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello avi,
this is normal, your application can review by multiple COs. Every time, additional document is requested by CO will be reviewed by another CO. 


avi87 said:


> hello guys
> 
> is every application verified by two cos.
> or this happens in any particular case.


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

amar_klanti said:


> I just wonder, why the verification is taken place after one year of Visa lodged? This is ridiculous and disappointing.. Did you ask them why they come now after waiting for one year?
> 
> Did they notify you any additional documents related with your employment? Did they verify only the current employer or they also do the physical verification of previous employer as well.


No they did not notify me it surprise visit. No they did not ask me for employment document but they want to see my office file and document but I send it to ca for audit in march that's y I did not show them


----------



## avi87 (Sep 8, 2014)

amar_klanti said:


> Hello avi,
> this is normal, your application can review by multiple COs. Every time, additional document is requested by CO will be reviewed by another CO.


tq for your reply bro...

but i havent received any mail from co requesting any additional docs.

infact i havent received any mail from CO right from the day of launch which is 27th Nov


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Don't worry Avi, you can know your CO when additional document is requested, otherwise you will get the grants without knowing CO name.

Sometimes employment verification or external security checking can delay the golden mail of grant. However, you can mail to [email protected] for Update Request as it has been longed


avi87 said:


> tq for your reply bro...
> 
> but i havent received any mail from co requesting any additional docs.
> 
> infact i havent received any mail from CO right from the day of launch which is 27th Nov


----------



## avi87 (Sep 8, 2014)

amar_klanti said:


> Don't worry Avi, you can know your CO when additional document is requested, otherwise you will get the grants without knowing CO name.
> 
> Sometimes employment verification or external security checking can delay the golden mail of grant. However, you can mail to [email protected] for Update Request as it has been longed



bro
as i applied through agent, he has got the registered mail id.
and many advised that they respond to only registered ids.


----------



## rdee26 (Feb 16, 2016)

avi87 said:


> bro
> as i applied through agent, he has got the registered mail id.
> and many advised that they respond to only registered ids.


I have been a silent member of this forum for about 6 months or so..

My 190 VISA was granted yesterday by the Adelaide Team exactly after 2 months of applying and after 14 days of submitting requested documents (PCC, MEDICALS & FORM 1399) to the CO. 

Wish everyone the best of luck!!!!


Regards,

rdee26


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

I do not know if it is the right thread to ask something. I tried but did not find any suitable thread.

Thanks for your reply.

1) Please let me know if it is fine to go for PCC and Medical examination before lodging Visa ? 

2) What forms I need to upload after Visa ledgment ?
3) I created account on immi.gov.au and create new application for Health declaration. After I click on skilled migration category I can not find option of 190 visa but there are others. Please check screenshot .


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

rdee26 said:


> I have been a silent member of this forum for about 6 months or so..
> 
> My 190 VISA was granted yesterday by the Adelaide Team exactly after 2 months of applying and after 14 days of submitting requested documents (PCC, MEDICALS & FORM 1399) to the CO.
> 
> ...


congrats


----------



## SH1707 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hello,

I need some advice from experienced members here. I lodged my 190 application in November and was allocated a CO in December who requested for additional documents. I met the 28 days deadline, except for my PCC from Australia. I submitted this after 2 weeks of crossing the deadline (I had updated by CO about this via email). It's been almost 5 months since I submitted the application and as of now I have no updates despite emails and phone calls where I was told no further information is required. Having followed several people on this forum I know people have been waiting for grants longer than I have and one must be patient but it has been a long journey and I have 2 questions:

1. When I submitted all requested documents, I was advised not to press the Information Submitted button in case more documents are required but now I am beginning to wonder if that has affected the timelines. Although I should add that when I called DIBP I was told on the phone that no further information is required.
2. Is it a good idea to call / email again? My last call was in early March and last email was mid February.

Would really appreciate some insight on this.

Thanks!


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

SH1707 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need some advice from experienced members here. I lodged my 190 application in November and was allocated a CO in December who requested for additional documents. I met the 28 days deadline, except for my PCC from Australia. I submitted this after 2 weeks of crossing the deadline (I had updated by CO about this via email). It's been almost 5 months since I submitted the application and as of now I have no updates despite emails and phone calls where I was told no further information is required. Having followed several people on this forum I know people have been waiting for grants longer than I have and one must be patient but it has been a long journey and I have 2 questions:
> 
> ...


I think you have got the information that they don't need any further documents. I guess its just the waiting game and should be receiving the grant unless there are any external checks initiated. Calling them won't help much(atleast after hearing the negative comments from our frens in the recent past). Give it a month to see how it is moving.


----------



## SH1707 (Jan 11, 2016)

sriveha said:


> I think you have got the information that they don't need any further documents. I guess its just the waiting game and should be receiving the grant unless there are any external checks initiated. Calling them won't help much(atleast after hearing the negative comments from our frens in the recent past). Give it a month to see how it is moving.


Thanks for the quick response sriveha  so you think it's okay to wait without pressing the button?


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi,

1) Please let me know your occupation code?

2)can you please let me know why they took so long for your verification as I checked signature that you have applied for visa in around May2015?

3)and can you breakdown your EOI points so that I could get an idea for my procedure? 

You answer may help me..

Thanks




tusharbapu87 said:


> Good morning friends
> my physical verification have conducted by Australia high commission people yesterday. 1 was australian lady and second one was indian man. they were come at office around 12:30 and meet me. they have taken my interview, and ask about my job profiles and duties, time duration was 1hour. all information i provide them by orally and also explain about my responsibilities. they also cross check with other office which are situated around my office and they also confirmed that i am working in XYZ company. i hope they are satisfied. fingure crosse for grant


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

If you give them all the requested document then click on "Information Provided". After clicking it, your application status change to "Assessment in Progress". 
However there is no harm to click this one now. Best of luck 


SH1707 said:


> Thanks for the quick response sriveha  so you think it's okay to wait without pressing the button?


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

harinderjitf5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1) Please let me know your occupation code?
> 
> ...


My occupation is 149413 
I did not break eoi point
I did not know y they delay


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

Which Visa you have applied? visa 189 or someother type



tusharbapu87 said:


> Good morning friends
> my physical verification have conducted by Australia high commission people yesterday. 1 was australian lady and second one was indian man. they were come at office around 12:30 and meet me. they have taken my interview, and ask about my job profiles and duties, time duration was 1hour. all information i provide them by orally and also explain about my responsibilities. they also cross check with other office which are situated around my office and they also confirmed that i am working in XYZ company. i hope they are satisfied. fingure crosse for grant


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

Received grants for me and my family today. 
Will update signature soon. There was no CO contact. It was a direct grant from gdm Adelaide.


----------



## Sumit1984 (Mar 5, 2016)

rc4aus said:


> Received grants for me and my family today.
> Will update signature soon. There was no CO contact. It was a direct grant from gdm Adelaide.


What happen to DIBP ??? I think all the employees have approved with an increase of 200% in their pay rate...hahaha  that's why they are working very fast..
Jokes apart...congrats and all the very best for your future endeavours.


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

Sumit,

Is that strike withdrawn now?
Which city you CO belongs to ? Adelaide or Brisbane?
I too submitted on April 2016 1st week and no response till now.



Sumit1984 said:


> What happen to DIBP ??? I think all the employees have approved with an increase of 200% in their pay rate...hahaha  that's why they are working very fast..
> Jokes apart...congrats and all the very best for your future endeavours.


----------



## Sumit1984 (Mar 5, 2016)

PriyaIndia said:


> Sumit,
> 
> Is that strike withdrawn now?


It is a rolling strike Priya..and also no official announcement yet..
My CO was from Adelaide


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

Which city your CO belongs to? Adelaide or Brisbane? I uploaded all docs on April 2016 1st week, no reply from CO afterwards. They are relaxing because we paid 5K$ to them and they expect us to beg to them to know the status of the visa.




Sumit1984 said:


> It is a rolling strike Priya..and also no official announcement yet..


----------



## Sumit1984 (Mar 5, 2016)

PriyaIndia said:


> Which city your CO belongs to? Adelaide or Brisbane? I uploaded all docs on April 2016 1st week, no reply from CO afterwards. They are relaxing because we paid 5K$ to them and they expect us to beg to them to know the status of the visa.


My CO (Jessica) was from Adelaide...and as u have uploaded all the docs in April 1st week, so chances are you get response by end of this month (probably 1 month after uploading all t docs)


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

Mine from Brisbane, seems COs from Brisbane are very slow compared to Adelaide. Looking at the forums, the Adelaide officers are quick. Seems Brisbane officer are slow in everything, I mean 'everything'(whatever they do with   )




Sumit1984 said:


> My CO (Jessica) was from Adelaide...and as u have uploaded all the docs in April 1st week, so chances are you get response by end of this month (probably 1 month after uploading all d docs)


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

Any one got the grant from Brisbane COs today?


----------



## Ashish_2574 (Jun 11, 2014)

I have uploaded all requested docs by CO yesterday including UK PCC. Now I am hoping not to have another CO contact and my case gets finalised very soon.

All the very best for people who are waiting.

Regards


----------



## skynet16 (Oct 20, 2015)

PriyaIndia said:


> Which city your CO belongs to? Adelaide or Brisbane? I uploaded all docs on April 2016 1st week, no reply from CO afterwards. They are relaxing because we paid 5K$ to them and they expect us to beg to them to know the status of the visa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not all employees take part in strike in Australia, only those who are members of Union. And what I heard from a DIBP guy here, the strike was only from Airport employees of DIBP. The Skilled Migration department is working as usual.


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

I received an Assessment Commence email a few days ago, but there was no request for docs. I front end loaded my application with PCCs, medicals, birth certificates and PTE scorecard (although this was also sent electronically when I attended the test).

I read about others who receive a direct grant without any communication or they get a CO contact requesting for docs. 

Has anyone received an assessment commence email without doc requests?


----------



## Tarun1410 (Apr 20, 2013)

sol79 said:


> I received an Assessment Commence email a few days ago, but there was no request for docs. I front end loaded my application with PCCs, medicals, birth certificates and PTE scorecard (although this was also sent electronically when I attended the test).
> 
> I read about others who receive a direct grant without any communication or they get a CO contact requesting for docs.
> 
> Has anyone received an assessment commence email without doc requests?


Hi Sol79, 

Same has happened with me.. No request for documents... Waiting for further action!


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

Tarun1410 said:


> Hi Sol79,
> 
> Same has happened with me.. No request for documents... Waiting for further action!


What's your application status? Mine says "Application Received".


----------



## Tarun1410 (Apr 20, 2013)

sol79 said:


> What's your application status? Mine says "Application Received".


It is the same for me since 4 March!


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

PriyaIndia said:


> Any one got the grant from Brisbane COs today?



I'm waiting since 138 days, Brisbane team working very slow.


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

Tarun1410 said:


> It is the same for me since 4 March!


Any idea if your employers were contacted for verification?


----------



## Tarun1410 (Apr 20, 2013)

sol79 said:


> Any idea if your employers were contacted for verification?


Not till date!


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

Tarun1410 said:


> Not till date!


Got the Immi Assessment Commence email from an Adelaide-based CO named Kate. Just hoping it progresses from here. I've uploaded everything they could possibly ask for.


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

sol79 said:


> Got the Immi Assessment Commence email from an Adelaide-based CO named Kate. Just hoping it progresses from here. I've uploaded everything they could possibly ask for.


Today u received ?


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

danielm said:


> Today u received ?


Nope, last week, 19/04. Doubt anything will be sent out today as it's the ANZAC day public holiday here.


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

sol79 said:


> Nope, last week, 19/04. Doubt anything will be sent out today as it's the ANZAC day public holiday here.[/QUOT
> Yes today is public day in aus and no working there and no email expectation today .


----------



## Tarun1410 (Apr 20, 2013)

sol79 said:


> Got the Immi Assessment Commence email from an Adelaide-based CO named Kate. Just hoping it progresses from here. I've uploaded everything they could possibly ask for.


Even I uploaded everything! 

Let's hope for the best buddy


----------



## Abhimukta (Mar 2, 2016)

sol79 said:


> I received an Assessment Commence email a few days ago, but there was no request for docs. I front end loaded my application with PCCs, medicals, birth certificates and PTE scorecard (although this was also sent electronically when I attended the test).
> 
> I read about others who receive a direct grant without any communication or they get a CO contact requesting for docs.
> 
> Has anyone received an assessment commence email without doc requests?


I too received such mail in Feb..See my timelines.But no CO contact after that.When we contacted them, they said your application will be reviewed in the month of May.I hope we get Grant when they review it in May.


----------



## Abhimukta (Mar 2, 2016)

Abhimukta said:


> I too received such mail in Feb..See my timelines.But no CO contact after that.When we contacted them, they said your application will be reviewed in the month of May.I hope we get Grant when they review it in May.


My signature below for timelines:


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

Abhimukta said:


> My signature below for timelines:


What's the application status in your Immi account?


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

rc4aus said:


> Received grants for me and my family today.
> Will update signature soon. There was no CO contact. It was a direct grant from gdm Adelaide.


congrats


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Dear all,

With the grace of Ishwar, it is my immense pleasure to notify about my grants letter today (9:13 Bangladesh Standard Time):second:. I haven't gone through the letter yet, want to share the news with my forum members who support me whenever I wanted. 

Thanks to enormous number of people specially Keeda, I come cross using this platform. 

Best of luck to all who are waiting to receive their golden mail. 

Pray for us.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Dear all,
> 
> With the grace of Ishwar, it is my immense pleasure to notify about my grants letter today (9:13 Bangladesh Standard Time):second:. I haven't gone through the letter yet, want to share the news with my forum members who support me whenever I wanted.
> 
> ...


Congratulations.. amar. It is a great newz dear.🎶🎶🎶


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Dear all,
> 
> With the grace of Ishwar, it is my immense pleasure to notify about my grants letter today (9:13 Bangladesh Standard Time):second:. I haven't gone through the letter yet, want to share the news with my forum members who support me whenever I wanted.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Amar.

Wishing you all the best in your journey ahead.


----------



## Phoenix2135 (Nov 1, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Dear all,
> 
> With the grace of Ishwar, it is my immense pleasure to notify about my grants letter today (9:13 Bangladesh Standard Time):second:. I haven't gone through the letter yet, want to share the news with my forum members who support me whenever I wanted.
> 
> ...



Hi,
Congrats and All the best for future !


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

amar_klanti said:


> Dear all,
> 
> With the grace of Ishwar, it is my immense pleasure to notify about my grants letter today (9:13 Bangladesh Standard Time):second:. I haven't gone through the letter yet, want to share the news with my forum members who support me whenever I wanted.
> 
> ...


Well done dude! All the very best for a bright future in Oz.


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

Post your timelines bro.


----------



## Sal76 (Mar 30, 2016)

amar_klanti said:


> Dear all,
> 
> With the grace of Ishwar, it is my immense pleasure to notify about my grants letter today (9:13 Bangladesh Standard Time):second:. I haven't gone through the letter yet, want to share the news with my forum members who support me whenever I wanted.
> 
> ...


Congrats wish you all the best


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Dear all, With the grace of Ishwar, it is my immense pleasure to notify about my grants letter today (9:13 Bangladesh Standard Time):second:. I haven't gone through the letter yet, want to share the news with my forum members who support me whenever I wanted. Thanks to enormous number of people specially Keeda, I come cross using this platform. Best of luck to all who are waiting to receive their golden mail.  Pray for us.


Congrats mate!


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi Amar,,,,
Congratulations. ,,, all the best ,,,


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Dear all,
> 
> With the grace of Ishwar, it is my immense pleasure to notify about my grants letter today (9:13 Bangladesh Standard Time):second:. I haven't gone through the letter yet, want to share the news with my forum members who support me whenever I wanted.
> 
> ...


Many many congrats mate !! have a great future down under


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Dear all,
> 
> With the grace of Ishwar, it is my immense pleasure to notify about my grants letter today (9:13 Bangladesh Standard Time):second:. I haven't gone through the letter yet, want to share the news with my forum members who support me whenever I wanted.
> 
> ...



Congratulations Amar. Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## theskyisalive (Dec 11, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Dear all,
> 
> With the grace of Ishwar, it is my immense pleasure to notify about my grants letter today (9:13 Bangladesh Standard Time):second:. I haven't gone through the letter yet, want to share the news with my forum members who support me whenever I wanted.
> 
> ...


congrats!!!


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

amar_klanti said:


> Dear all,
> 
> With the grace of Ishwar, it is my immense pleasure to notify about my grants letter today (9:13 Bangladesh Standard Time):second:. I haven't gone through the letter yet, want to share the news with my forum members who support me whenever I wanted.
> 
> ...



Congratulations


----------



## Ashish_2574 (Jun 11, 2014)

amar_klanti said:


> Dear all,
> 
> With the grace of Ishwar, it is my immense pleasure to notify about my grants letter today (9:13 Bangladesh Standard Time):second:. I haven't gone through the letter yet, want to share the news with my forum members who support me whenever I wanted.
> 
> ...


Congrats Amar and all the best for future endeavors.


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Dear all,
> 
> With the grace of Ishwar, it is my immense pleasure to notify about my grants letter today (9:13 Bangladesh Standard Time):second:. I haven't gone through the letter yet, want to share the news with my forum members who support me whenever I wanted.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate.. Good luck for your new life and ya pray for poor souls like us awaiting our grants


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

amar_klanti said:


> dear all,
> 
> with the grace of ishwar, it is my immense pleasure to notify about my grants letter today (9:13 bangladesh standard time):second:. I haven't gone through the letter yet, want to share the news with my forum members who support me whenever i wanted.
> 
> ...



congratulations amar,felling good to listen this.


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Dear all,
> 
> With the grace of Ishwar, it is my immense pleasure to notify about my grants letter today (9:13 Bangladesh Standard Time):second:. I haven't gone through the letter yet, want to share the news with my forum members who support me whenever I wanted.
> 
> ...


many many congratulation..


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

Which city ur co belongs to Brisbane r Adelaide?
Congratz


----------



## yogeshs (Apr 21, 2016)

Dear All,

Got my VISA (189) Grant today, 


Here is my timeline 

Skill type: Developer programer

Ist Invitation : 04 Sept 2015 ( Lapsed because of my travel, i could not prepare my kid passport)
2nd Invitation : 23 Nov 2015
VISA Application lodge: 31 Dec 2015
CO Allocated ( requested for PCC) : 20 Jan 2016
Emp Verification : 08 March 2016
Visa Grant : 26 April 2016 
Enter by : 16 Jan 2017


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

yogeshs said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Got my VISA (189) Grant today,
> 
> ...


Congrats mate..good luck !!


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

yogeshs said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Got my VISA (189) Grant today,
> 
> ...


Congratulations Yogesh.


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi Guys, I have been waiting for nearly 5 months now since I lodged the visa (see my timelines). In my Immi account, it simply shows "Assessment in progress" since 19th December 2015. 
I have mailed them twice for the status and asking politely if they need any more documents, but I havn't received any reply. 

Do you guys recommend filling the feedback form as complaint as my application timelines have crossed beyond their published service standards which is 3 months for 189 subclass.

Link to the feedback form: 
https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/forms/online/feedback-about-our-service

Please suggest.


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

Even mine is 'Assessment in progress' for the past 1 month. What is your points?



jsbhatia said:


> Hi Guys, I have been waiting for nearly 5 months now since I lodged the visa (see my timelines). In my Immi account, it simply shows "Assessment in progress" since 19th December 2015.
> I have mailed them twice for the status and asking politely if they need any more documents, but I havn't received any reply.
> 
> Do you guys recommend filling the feedback form as complaint as my application timelines have crossed beyond their published service standards which is 3 months for 189 subclass.
> ...


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

jsbhatia said:


> Hi Guys, I have been waiting for nearly 5 months now since I lodged the visa (see my timelines). In my Immi account, it simply shows "Assessment in progress" since 19th December 2015.
> I have mailed them twice for the status and asking politely if they need any more documents, but I havn't received any reply.
> 
> Do you guys recommend filling the feedback form as complaint as my application timelines have crossed beyond their published service standards which is 3 months for 189 subclass.
> ...


What additional docs did the CO ask and what are your points breakdown?

How many points are you claiming for Emp verification?


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

My total points were 60 but I don't think that matters when you have received invitation and lodged the visa.

I got CO assigned within 1 week for lodging, so medical and pcc was not uploaded. CO asked for the same including form 80 and 1221 for both me and my wife. I submitted all the documents and notified them on 19th Dec. After that, there has been no contact from CO for approx. 17 weeks.


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

Many of us are in the same status, the COs work in their own speed.



jsbhatia said:


> My total points were 60 but I don't think that matters when you have received invitation and lodged the visa.
> 
> I got CO assigned within 1 week for lodging, so medical and pcc was not uploaded. CO asked for the same including form 80 and 1221 for both me and my wife. I submitted all the documents and notified them on 19th Dec. After that, there has been no contact from CO for approx. 17 weeks.


----------



## theskyisalive (Dec 11, 2015)

jsbhatia said:


> Hi Guys, I have been waiting for nearly 5 months now since I lodged the visa (see my timelines). In my Immi account, it simply shows "Assessment in progress" since 19th December 2015.
> I have mailed them twice for the status and asking politely if they need any more documents, but I havn't received any reply.
> 
> Do you guys recommend filling the feedback form as complaint as my application timelines have crossed beyond their published service standards which is 3 months for 189 subclass.
> ...


Did you try calling them for a status update?


----------



## joshuapaul (Mar 30, 2016)

can i add my name to the list ? i haven't applied for the visa yet 






Dofollow Backlinks | Seo Service | Website Ranking


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

I have tried calling them twice but couldn't get through. What is the right time to call them? 



theskyisalive said:


> Did you try calling them for a status update?


----------



## theskyisalive (Dec 11, 2015)

jsbhatia said:


> I have tried calling them twice but couldn't get through. What is the right time to call them?


Try 5am-6am ist


----------



## TJK17 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi Amar,

Congrats and all the best ..


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

jsbhatia said:


> I have tried calling them twice but couldn't get through. What is the right time to call them?


Try this number : +61731367000


----------



## jayaanthjv (Oct 23, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> This is latest list of people who are waiting for grant from GSM Adelaide. Lets track their progress here.
> 
> ktoda	5-May
> deepgill	25-Aug
> ...


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

jayaanthjv said:


> sandipgp said:
> 
> 
> > This is latest list of people who are waiting for grant from GSM Adelaide. Lets track their progress here.
> ...


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Any grants for today...


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> Any grants for today...


None so far


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

Please add me to the tracker. 
Applied on - 31/03.
Received the IMMI ASsessment Commence email on 19/04. 
No request for additional information/documents. 
Application Status - Received.
Thanks.


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> jayaanthjv said:
> 
> 
> > This is a very old list many of them from the list have already received their Grants
> ...


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

*Flodgates are open*

Guys,

I sank to my knees in the gym when my agent called me to say i got my grant.

I didn't believe it and logged into my gmail and saw the IMMI grant pdf and read the pdf 4 times and then it sank in that it was my grant.

I am running through various emotions and don't know what to do now 

It's been quite an ordeal the whole process and now the hardwork has paid off. I remember the forum has been a source of strength for me every single day giving me hope for my grant.

Like to thank vikaschandra and andreyxb for your support.. BTW no employment verification was done.. My manager never got a call.

All in all happy days ahead.. My mom's prayers are answered


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Guys, I sank to my knees in the gym when my agent called me to say i got my grant. I didn't believe it and logged into my gmail and saw the IMMI grant pdf and read the pdf 4 times and then it sank in that it was my grant. I am running through various emotions and don't know what to do now  It's been quite an ordeal the whole process and now the hardwork has paid off. I remember the forum has been a source of strength for me every single day giving me hope for my grant. Like to thank vikaschandra and andreyxb for your support.. BTW no employment verification was done.. My manager never got a call. All in all happy days ahead.. My mom's prayers are answered


Congrats!!


----------



## sethisaab (Mar 7, 2016)

Congratulations Ravi 



ravikiran7070 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I sank to my knees in the gym when my agent called me to say i got my grant.
> 
> ...


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

I have seen people are applying for PR and showing utmost level of un-professionalism by calling CO every alternative day which will surely lead to one more level deep checking to see why you people are making so hurry. I would urge people to wait and give them sometime to cross check your documents. When your file is there in place, it cannot be ignored as it is tracked by system as well.


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

*hi*



jayaanthjv said:


> sandipgp said:
> 
> 
> > This is latest list of people who are waiting for grant from GSM Adelaide. Lets track their progress here.
> ...


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I sank to my knees in the gym when my agent called me to say i got my grant.
> 
> ...


Literally felt your words as if they will be mine one fine day.

Congratulations brother 

All the best for the road ahead


----------



## Tarun1410 (Apr 20, 2013)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I sank to my knees in the gym when my agent called me to say i got my grant.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Ravi.. Please ask your Mom to pray for all of us


----------



## TJK17 (Jan 4, 2016)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I sank to my knees in the gym when my agent called me to say i got my grant.
> 
> ...


Congrats Ravi.. All the best ...

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I sank to my knees in the gym when my agent called me to say i got my grant.
> 
> ...



Many many congrats mate !!! have a great future down under lane:


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I sank to my knees in the gym when my agent called me to say i got my grant.
> 
> ...



Kawaii... what a dramatic situation. One gets invited and lodges a visa and gets a grant and writes a poetic verse while one sits here waiting for the nomination. Congratulations!


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

*endlich!! endlich !!*

Hi All,

Today my husband had a certification exam for which he woke up at 4:30 AM and starting studying. Around 5:00 AM he thought to put my phone on charging. He never checks my phone, but today he decided to check my mailbox. He was shocked and turned on the lights immediately, I shouted at him that please I am sleeping turn off the light. He woke me up and showed me my phone and said grant has come.

I still can’t believe the emails have landed my mailbox today at 4:58 IST. This still looks like a dream to me. I usually get up and check my emails with a hope of receiving the grant letter. I also had put alarm for 5:30 and had decided will call DIBP to check the application status. I am happy we didn’t need to bother the department and thankful to them. checked the details in VEVO and the visa is in effect. 

I have read the grant email 10 times by now. I have learnt one thing today, it’s never too late to fulfill your dreams and it was my mother’s dream too.

I wish and pray for all awaiting their grants. Special thanks to Keeda, Vikas for answering all my queries patiently.


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I sank to my knees in the gym when my agent called me to say i got my grant.
> 
> ...


congrats Ravi, we have also received the grant today morning


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

1400ashi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today my husband had a certification exam for which he woke up at 4:30 AM and starting studying. Around 5:00 AM he thought to put my phone on charging. He never checks my phone, but today he decided to check my mailbox. He was shocked and turned on the lights immediately, I shouted at him that please I am sleeping turn off the light. He woke me up and showed me my phone and said grant has come.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate !!!


----------



## Tjkhatra (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi guys,

Anybody in the same situation as me ?

Lodged 189 application : June 2015

No CO assigned so far

All documents uploaded 

Status : "Application Recieved"


Contacted immigration atleast 5 times in last 10 months including today... But all they say is it's under processing.

No idea what's happening.


----------



## Tjkhatra (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi Deep

I think I am in the same boat as you .

What's your status.

I applied in June 2015 and still waiting for a case officer to be allotted 



UOTE=deepgill;9142610]Hi naga_me,
I am june applicant and still waiting.[/QUOTE]


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

1400ashi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today my husband had a certification exam for which he woke up at 4:30 AM and starting studying. Around 5:00 AM he thought to put my phone on charging. He never checks my phone, but today he decided to check my mailbox. He was shocked and turned on the lights immediately, I shouted at him that please I am sleeping turn off the light. He woke me up and showed me my phone and said grant has come.
> 
> ...


Congrats and yeah live your mother's dream. My
Mom also cried when she saw my grant. The mental torture i was going through all these days was over. The floodgates are open. Time to move to the next level.

ALL THE BEST!!


----------



## Raghav_222 (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi All,

Congratulations to all who got invitations and grants. I am new to the forum and had few questions on 190 VISA. 

I am having 55 points (Ielts 6 + Working in Melbourne since 3 years + 30 age + Bachelors Degree, Did not claim partner skills ). 
I Submitted my EOI (261313 Software Engineer) on 22nd April for VIC State Sponsorship 190, currently waiting for invitation.

Both me and my spouse are holding 457 VISA and my spouse is working since Feb this year. 

1. Does 190 VIC Sponsorship also fall under Occupational Ceilings of DIBP? 
2. I see for 261313 Software Engineer DIBP has raised cut off to 65 as per march invitations, so is it going to have any impact on my 190 invitation?
3. To my knowledge 190 does not have any invitational rounds or occupational ceilings cap, if there is any such cap where can i find the information and processing timelines ?
4. Most importantly does VIC SS Letter guarantee an invitation or are we going to be in pool of DIBP EOI's ? (i see EOIs with higher points are given priority, so worried about my case as i have 55 + 5)
5. As current financial year going to be closed by June, Is there a chance i get VIC letter but still will be in loop for DIBP Invitation / Submission.

Please answer my queries.

Thanks in Advance.

Raghavendra.

---------------------------------------
SOFTWARE ENGINEER 261313 (55 Points + VIC SS)
DOE FOR 190 EOI : 22/04/2016
Current Status : Awaiting VIC SS Letter and Invitation.


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Congrats and yeah live your mother's dream. My
> Mom also cried when she saw my grant. The mental torture i was going through all these days was over. The floodgates are open. Time to move to the next level.
> 
> ALL THE BEST!!


absolutely. every stage in this whole process is a milestone. You achieve one and move on to next and you just step each ladder with success. Another milestone is to get a job and settle there. I am sure this will be achieved too with success

all the best to you too


----------



## sethisaab (Mar 7, 2016)

Congrats Ashi



1400ashi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today my husband had a certification exam for which he woke up at 4:30 AM and starting studying. Around 5:00 AM he thought to put my phone on charging. He never checks my phone, but today he decided to check my mailbox. He was shocked and turned on the lights immediately, I shouted at him that please I am sleeping turn off the light. He woke me up and showed me my phone and said grant has come.
> 
> ...


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

1400ashi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today my husband had a certification exam for which he woke up at 4:30 AM and starting studying. Around 5:00 AM he thought to put my phone on charging. He never checks my phone, but today he decided to check my mailbox. He was shocked and turned on the lights immediately, I shouted at him that please I am sleeping turn off the light. He woke me up and showed me my phone and said grant has come.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! All the best

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## santhoshreddyn (Jun 24, 2015)

Guys, when did you lodged your visa and did you get direct grants?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

santhoshreddyn said:


> Guys, when did you lodged your visa and did you get direct grants?


Many people get direct grant... just submit all the docs.


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

sethisaab said:


> Congrats Ashi


thanks alot


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

gaus said:


> Congratulations!!! All the best
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


thanks gaus


----------



## Inazir (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi,
On 23rd March my CO contacted for UAE police clearnace and submitted through my agent on 10th April. 
According to migration agent the processing is slow because almost the quota is over for this year (june). When I created an immi account and checked the status of the application is "information requested". 
Please I need expats help. Does this mean my agent have not provided the requested documents which I gave them or is it DIBP has not updated?
Thanks in advance

Regards, 
Inazir


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Inazir said:


> Hi,
> On 23rd March my CO contacted for UAE police clearnace and submitted through my agent on 10th April.
> According to migration agent the processing is slow because almost the quota is over for this year (june). When I created an immi account and checked the status of the application is "information requested".
> Please I need expats help. Does this mean my agent have not provided the requested documents which I gave them or is it DIBP has not updated?
> ...


Check for the PCC under your name it should be listed there if your agent has uploaded it. After upload he/she should click information provided button and the status will change to Assessment in progress. 
There is another posibility that the agent might have emailed the PCC to the CO and might not have uploaded it on the immi account. Ask thme agent what mode was used to provide the Requested document. If it was email ask him yo send you the acknowledgement email


----------



## Inazir (Apr 23, 2016)

Check for the PCC under your name it should be listed there if your agent has uploaded it. After upload he/she should click information provided button and the status will change to Assessment in progress. 
There is another posibility that the agent might have emailed the PCC to the CO and might not have uploaded it on the immi account. Ask thme agent what mode was used to provide the Requested document. If it was email ask him yo send you the acknowledgement email[/QUOTE]

Hi Vikas, 
Thanks allot I checked and the agent has submitted the documents, maybe as you said he may have not clicked on information provided to notify DIBP.
Better I contact him and tomorrow and check with him.
Thanks again 

Inazir


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi folks,

I had been contacted by the co asking for employment reference and functional English for my partner. 
I had not attached pay slips, but had attached statuary declaration. 
But when I submitted by docs to CO, I only submitted the pay slips as I had already attached the stat declaration. 
But CO has contacted me again to submit employment reference. Is it because I had not submitted it the second time???


----------



## raj747 (Oct 23, 2015)

*160 Days* *of waiting... *

*13,824,000 seconds
230,400 minutes
3840 hours
22 weeks and 6 days
43.84% of a common year*


----------



## Sal76 (Mar 30, 2016)

raj747 said:


> *160 Days* *of waiting... *
> 
> *13,824,000 seconds
> 230,400 minutes
> ...


On the same boat visa lodged 17 Nov15 and CO contact 11Dec15 docs provided 28Dec15 still no news


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

What is your status in Immi account ?


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

184 days and still waiting......


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

What number can I call the co on to verify what exactly is needed??


----------



## theskyisalive (Dec 11, 2015)

manreetvirk said:


> 184 days and still waiting......


have you called them for a status update? what was the response?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

harinderjitf5 said:


> I got an issue with PCC, hope someone clarify. Yesterday I visited my passport office and they told me that they can not issue pcc because I got married so my spouse name will be mentioned on my passport. They told me to apply for reissue of passport. I have taken appointment again for reissue of passport. Old passport was supposed to be expired on 2023. My query is as I have submitted EOI on old passport basis, PTE exam and ACS all done on old passport basis and got invitation on that basis from DIBP. How should I tackle this issue ? Will my PTE, ACS, invitation will be valid with old passport. Should I contact DIBP regarding this or while uploading the documents should I upload scanned copies of my old and new passport and if they ask then should I clarify them about this ? any help ?


No worries I was in a similar situation so yes upload old and new.


----------



## Tarun1410 (Apr 20, 2013)

harinderjitf5 said:


> I got an issue with PCC, hope someone clarify. Yesterday I visited my passport office and they told me that they can not issue pcc because I got married so my spouse name will be mentioned on my passport. They told me to apply for reissue of passport. I have taken appointment again for reissue of passport. Old passport was supposed to be expired on 2023.
> 
> My query is as I have submitted EOI on old passport basis, PTE exam and ACS all done on old passport basis and got invitation on that basis from DIBP.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Answered you on a different thread.

Appreciate if you could post your query only once and on a single relevant thread.

Regards,


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

theskyisalive said:


> have you called them for a status update? what was the response?


Yes called and got standard response..


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

I have been trying to load my application in IMMI website and it throws an error - "Application details could not be retrieved at this time. Please try again later."

However I am able to see the status in the home page as "Assessment in Progress"

It was working in the morning and doesn't seem to work for about half an hour now.
Any one facing the same issue..?


----------



## DeepakDhankhar107 (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm facing same problem since last 15-20 mins.





sriveha said:


> I have been trying to load my application in IMMI website and it throws an error - "Application details could not be retrieved at this time. Please try again later."
> 
> However I am able to see the status in the home page as "Assessment in Progress"
> 
> ...


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

DeepakDhankhar107 said:


> I'm facing same problem since last 15-20 mins.


Thanks. For a minute, I thought it could be the change in application status.. Looks like it's not


----------



## DeepakDhankhar107 (Dec 18, 2015)

Hope for the best!!

:fingerscrossed:



sriveha said:


> Thanks. For a minute, I thought it could be the change in application status.. Looks like it's not


----------



## Abch (Dec 18, 2015)

I guess there is an outage.
Me too facing the same Issue


----------



## NxtDesAus (Jun 12, 2013)

125+ days and still status is Application Received, don't know what is happening with my case. Still not sure whether CO has been assigned yet or not. This is looking like lifetime wait.


----------



## Tarun1410 (Apr 20, 2013)

NxtDesAus said:


> 125+ days and still status is Application Received, don't know what is happening with my case. Still not sure whether CO has been assigned yet or not. This is looking like lifetime wait.


Did you call them yet??


----------



## Phoenix2135 (Nov 1, 2015)

NxtDesAus said:


> 125+ days and still status is Application Received, don't know what is happening with my case. Still not sure whether CO has been assigned yet or not. This is looking like lifetime wait.


Hi,

Don't worry ! Since you front loaded all docs your CO may not require any additional doc ; so just make a call to DIBP and ask politely about current status.

My application status also " Application received " from the day one ( lodged with all docs on 23/02).


----------



## help.for.pr (Feb 28, 2015)

307 days and counting.....



manreetvirk said:


> 184 days and still waiting......


----------



## raghum4u (Dec 27, 2014)

help.for.pr said:


> 307 days and counting.....


307... Oops... What happened with your case... When was the last CO contact...?


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

help.for.pr said:


> 307 days and counting.....


Dear, what was the natural justice letter detail? they issued me same for adverse info that they could nt reach my employer despite of many calls. So replied and then they verify my job this month as in my signature.


----------



## seezaheer (Mar 8, 2016)

help.for.pr said:


> 307 days and counting.....


Bro what is this natural justice adverse info...can you explain why did you get it..


----------



## raj747 (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I am in kind of tricky situation now...During 2007-2009 i worked for a Hyderabad-based small IT company for 2 years 1 month.. after that moved to Australia for higher studies... I have applied for ACS on 4th of August and got +ve assessment on 19th of Aug.. In ACS assesment i have mentioned my Australian educational qualifications and Bachelors degree qualifications and 2 years 1 month of experience in relevant occupation... I didn't claim any points for the job experience and also it is not enough experience to claim any points.. 

Now the problem is 8 months back that company relocated to another place in hyderabad... Management is same... old employees are still working in that company.. just changed their company address... But in their website they didn't update the address and old phone numbers are not working.. the letterhead which i submitted for ACS also showing the previous addresses and old phone numbers only... But in the bottom section where manager signed he mentioned his personal number and company email address ([email protected]).. One last thing, CO didn't ask me to submit any job-related documents at all...

Now, What if i get a verification call or physical verification???? As i didn't claim any points for experience what are the chances of getting verification call ?? 

do i have to fill 1022 form.. as CO didn't ask me any job-related documents i didn't submit any.. how can i notify them all these??? please advise me..


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

Just wanted to provide an update with the timelines and share the fact that we have been given a PR Been a gruelling ride but I am happy that it is all over now. Please be advised that the timelines below might not reflect the exact pattern of someone else receiving the grant. This is because of the fact that I had to wait on a couple things- USA PCC and my wife's medical (Pleural TB Treatment Letter) to be finalized. Here is the timeline-

Category: Accountant General
190 Applied- 26 Nov 2015
USA FBI Uploaded- 23 March 2016
Wife's TB Treatment Completed and Health Clearance Provided- 13 April 2016
Visa Granted- 27 Apr 2016

As you can see, I was waiting for my wife's medical to be cleared and this was the only reason it took longer than we expected. From the day the health clearance was provided to the day I was given a grant, the time lag was about a couple weeks only. In addition, I was NOT asked for a Form 80. It could be due to the fact that I was an onshore applicant and that we had entered Australia fairly recently in July 2015. 

Hope this tiny bit of information was helpful. Wish everyone in here all the best


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

stamang said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to provide an update with the timelines and share the fact that we have been given a PR Been a gruelling ride but I am happy that it is all over now. Please be advised that the timelines below might not reflect the exact pattern of someone else receiving the grant. This is because of the fact that I had to wait on a couple things- USA PCC and my wife's medical (Pleural TB Treatment Letter) to be finalized. Here is the timeline-
> 
> ...


Congratulations to you and tour family


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

Any grants today..?


----------



## theskyisalive (Dec 11, 2015)

sriveha said:


> Any grants today..?


there was some technical glitch yesterday on immi site, hope thats sorted out and not the cause!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

theskyisalive said:


> there was some technical glitch yesterday on immi site, hope thats sorted out and not the cause!


There a few


----------



## Abdin (Jul 21, 2015)

*Grant *

Guys I have received my grant Yesterday and below is my time line.

Computer System & Network Engineer - ANZSCO-263111
Points claimed-60
Invitation - 4-Jan-2016.
Visa Lodged - 27-Feb 2016(Offshore)
Medicals/PCC/Form-80,1221 and all other documents Uploaded -29-Feb 2016. 
CO Contact - 15 March 2016 GSM Adelaide(No document requested)
Employment Verification call-14-Apr-2016
Grant -29-April-16
IED-10-FEB-2017


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

Abdin said:


> Guys I have received my grant Yesterday and below is my time line.
> 
> Computer System & Network Engineer - ANZSCO-263111
> Points claimed-60
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## sibasishrout (Aug 3, 2014)

Any 189 IT applicants ? Get in touch


----------



## tn185008 (Sep 6, 2015)

Hello Friends,

I am so existed to share the good news to all. Finally myself and family received 189 VISA yesterday. No limits our joy. Thank you one and all such a great support from forum. Kindly see the timelines below.. Thanks again


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

tn185008 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am so existed to share the good news to all. Finally myself and family received 189 VISA yesterday. No limits our joy. Thank you one and all such a great support from forum. Kindly see the timelines below.. Thanks again


Congratulations


----------



## theskyisalive (Dec 11, 2015)

tn185008 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am so existed to share the good news to all. Finally myself and family received 189 VISA yesterday. No limits our joy. Thank you one and all such a great support from forum. Kindly see the timelines below.. Thanks again


Congrats , glad to see another 261312 grant!


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Abdin said:


> Guys I have received my grant Yesterday and below is my time line.
> 
> Computer System & Network Engineer - ANZSCO-263111
> Points claimed-60
> ...


Congratulations Abdin


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

tn185008 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am so existed to share the good news to all. Finally myself and family received 189 VISA yesterday. No limits our joy. Thank you one and all such a great support from forum. Kindly see the timelines below.. Thanks again


Congratulations


----------



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi all,

It's 3 months since i lodged my application for visa 190 and 2 months from CO contact.
Anyone encourage me to hassle CO by sending her e-mail asking for the outcome of my application.

If you do, please suggest how i can politely hassle the CO.


----------



## Inazir (Apr 23, 2016)

Abdin said:


> Guys I have received my grant Yesterday and below is my time line.
> 
> Computer System & Network Engineer - ANZSCO-263111
> Points claimed-60
> ...


Congratz. Wish you all the best for your future in Australia


----------



## Inazir (Apr 23, 2016)

tn185008 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am so existed to share the good news to all. Finally myself and family received 189 VISA yesterday. No limits our joy. Thank you one and all such a great support from forum. Kindly see the timelines below.. Thanks again


Congratz. Wish you all the best for your future in Australia


----------



## NxtDesAus (Jun 12, 2013)

New week, New month! Hope they will start with good mood and clear backlogs of 2015 first.


----------



## Sal76 (Mar 30, 2016)

NxtDesAus said:


> New week, New month! Hope they will start with good mood and clear backlogs of 2015 first.


Hope so it has been more than 5 months I have lodged my 190 visa. Waiting period too long


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

NxtDesAus said:


> New week, New month! Hope they will start with good mood and clear backlogs of 2015 first.


Wish you good luck!


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

Hoping it's not the same dry day..Mostly looks like one.


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

sriveha said:


> Hoping it's not the same dry day..Mostly looks like one.



Good luck sriveha..we are in the same boat 😱


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

danielm said:


> Good luck sriveha..we are in the same boat 😱


Good luck to you too


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

The occupation ceiling for 2631 - Computer Network Professionals stands at 1926/1986. If the quota fills up, got to wait till 1st July...


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

sriveha said:


> The occupation ceiling for 2631 - Computer Network Professionals stands at 1926/1986. If the quota fills up, got to wait till 1st July...


Where do you find this information


----------



## dinusubba (Mar 13, 2016)

CO from GSM Adelaide contacted asking for medicals.


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

Greg1946 said:


> Where do you find this information


Skill Select: SkillSelect

PS: It's only applicable to 189 and not 190.


----------



## shah.ocean (Mar 15, 2013)

I have been waiting for almost 8 months now. Applied on 1st October and provided other documents in mid November. Since then, silence. I have called them 4-5 times till date to know whats going on but they said its just routine process. I seriously dont understand why they take so much time and if they need any document, why dont they ask me. 

I am having panic attacks almost every day and my life has become so different compare to 4 months back.


----------



## Jaideepchanda1 (Aug 11, 2015)

shah.ocean said:


> I have been waiting for almost 8 months now. Applied on 1st October and provided other documents in mid November. Since then, silence. I have called them 4-5 times till date to know whats going on but they said its just routine process. I seriously dont understand why they take so much time and if they need any document, why dont they ask me.
> 
> I am having panic attacks almost every day and my life has become so different compare to 4 months back.


Same here, I have uploaded my last document on 27th Dec since then nothing, called up a couple of times but seems it doesn't help at all so only thing that we can do is to wait. Am sure sooner or later it will come


----------



## ramio (Jan 6, 2016)

This only applies to invitations and not visa applications. If you have already been invited you don't need to worry about the ceilings, you are already counted in the results to date, so your application could be processed even though the quota has been filled. 

Just make sure you deliver accurate information so that others don't panic for no reason.






sriveha said:


> The occupation ceiling for 2631 - Computer Network Professionals stands at 1926/1986. If the quota fills up, got to wait till 1st July...


----------



## ryan.rich (May 2, 2016)

Must say Adelaide looks awesome, nice size as well.


----------



## GoodbyeKorea (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi seniors

I have a question

1) I lodged application on 11th March and Co contacted me on 11th April for additional documents such as oversea PCC and military certificate

Does it mean that all my other documents are ok? or they will review again once they receive additional informationi?

2) Since my oversea PCC takes more than 28 days, I sent email to ask for more days but still no response. Will I be allowed more time? or They just reject my application due to the over-time?

I don't know what do to;;


----------



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

The delay of granting PR visa might be because i am onshore and my current visa expires at 2018 ???


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

MimoMKF said:


> The delay of granting PR visa might be because i am onshore and my current visa expires at 2018 ???


No.


----------



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

do u know similar cases who get granted very quick ??!!!


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

ramio said:


> This only applies to invitations and not visa applications. If you have already been invited you don't need to worry about the ceilings, you are already counted in the results to date, so your application could be processed even though the quota has been filled.
> 
> Just make sure you deliver accurate information so that others don't panic for no reason.


Yes I agree and am aware of it. There are other threads last year on the same which I guess you should take a look:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/637338-189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-208.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...google-page-ranking-visa-getting-delayed.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/637338-189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-207.html

This gives an indication that even when your application is invited for that year and you have applied it, there is no guarantee that you will be granted since you have been accounted for that year's quota.
This is my viewpoint after going through these threads(and there are quite a few similar threads as well), probably any senior members can comment.


----------



## Inazir (Apr 23, 2016)

GoodbyeKorea said:


> Hi seniors
> 
> I have a question
> 
> ...


Hi,
1) No, checking all other documents they can request for more documents 

2) After you apply for police clearance send the receipt within 28 days, that's enough.

You are not liable for something which is not under your control and therefore your visa will not be rejected because an organization is taking long to provide you PCC.


----------



## iloveaustralia (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi 
andreyx108b,

I am onshore with visa expiring in 2018, its been almost 3 months since i lodged my 189 documents to brisbane GSM office. I have not heard anything from them and waiting. 
Do you think they will wait until my substantive visa gets expire. do you have any information about it or what do you recommend for me to do apart from waiting for their reply.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

iloveaustralia said:


> Hi andreyx108b, I am onshore with visa expiring in 2018, its been almost 3 months since i lodged my 189 documents to brisbane GSM office. I have not heard anything from them and waiting. Do you think they will wait until my substantive visa gets expire. do you have any information about it or what do you recommend for me to do apart from waiting for their reply. Thanks


Many people wait 3+ month, you are not alone, grant does not depend on your current visa expiration - many examples are here.


----------



## mfareed (Dec 18, 2015)

Waiting .......

ANZSCO - 263111
Invite for 489 FS - 22-Jan-2016
Lodged - 16-Feb-2016
All doc+PCC+ Med uploaded till 18-March-2016
Till now,NO CO contacted


----------



## rd85164 (Aug 31, 2014)

mfareed said:


> Waiting .......
> 
> ANZSCO - 263111
> Invite for 489 FS - 22-Jan-2016
> ...


Same here.
Lodged 23march and still nothing.
Keep in touch. 
Can you share your point breakup?

Thanks.
Rahul.


----------



## Vivekknagpal (Apr 28, 2016)

I have been following this topic since long, pls add me as I am in the same boat.
VISA app lodge on 17th Dec 2015
GSM Brisbane 
CO contacted me on 10 th Jan 2016 asked for few things.
Submitted all requirements by 13th Jan 2016
Still waiting.
Status "Assessment in progress"


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

rd85164 said:


> Same here.
> Lodged 23march and still nothing.
> Keep in touch.
> Can you share your point breakup?
> ...


Lodged on 5th December and still waiting for visa...


----------



## BrainDrain (Oct 21, 2015)

ravinain said:


> Lodged on 5th December and still waiting for visa...


Mine is worse, lodged on 22 Dec, no CO assigned yet :confused2:


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

ravinain said:


> Lodged on 5th December and still waiting for visa...




8 Dec and nothing yet.


----------



## raj747 (Oct 23, 2015)

dakshch said:


> 8 Dec and nothing yet.


20th november.. no luck


----------



## Sal76 (Mar 30, 2016)

raj747 said:


> 20th november.. no luck


On the same boat lodged 17 nov15 still waiting


----------



## jay83 (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi All,

With the blessings of the almighty i recieved the golden email today morning 6:45 AM IST .Cant express the feelings iam going thru ryt now.I started the entire process in sep 2013.Its been 2 yrs and 8 months of journey.


Age 32-30points
Work exp-11 years-no points
Edu-15 points
English-20
NSW-5
Total -70 points with state nomination
ANZSCO 225412 Sales rep pharmaceuticals
190( NSW)
IELTS- Dec2013 overall 7
VETASSESS Assessment applied in Oct 2013,
RESULT-Feb 2014 positive but no points rewarded
PTE -Sep 2015- overall 80,20 points
EOI 19th Sep 2015
Invitation from NSW 15Th Jan 2016
Applied for state nomination and fees paid-21st Jan 2016
state nomination recieved 29th Jan 2016
Visa lodged,docu uploaded-26th Feb 2016
PCC for spouse & self -2nd Feb 2016
PTE for spouse-11th mar 2016
Medicals for spouse,self& kid- 12th Mar 2016

CO Contact 21st March 2016-requested for PCC & my PTE score(My migration agent forgot to upload our PCC & My PTE scroe.so delay of 43 more days.i was expecting a direct grant,but no issues.)



wait................wait.........................w ait




Finaly almighty answered my prayers

Grant!:second::welcome:


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

Many congratulations,,, all the best for your Australia life,,,, I am waiting since 8 months applied on 8th September 2015 still waiting,,, you are lucky buddy,,, good luck bro,,,, please pray for us,,,


----------



## Vivekknagpal (Apr 28, 2016)

Best of luck and congrats


----------



## choudharykrishna (Jul 21, 2015)

congratulations and all the best.


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello 

I lodged my visa 190 on 21 nov co assigned on 21 dec asked for further evidence on employment which was reverted back on 30!dec
The last communication email from co was on 16 mar 16 advising no evidence or further documents required it's undergoing assessment 

Few days back I called dibp and they told me it's undergoing routine processing which would take couple of months.
The said months about to finish still the case is not finalized and last week when I called them the lady said due to heavy stack of work it delayed
Total 167 days from visa lodged
In trauma phase
Just want to understand why nov dec15 cases still not finalized


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello
> 
> I lodged my visa 190 on 21 nov co assigned on 21 dec asked for further evidence on employment which was reverted back on 30!dec
> The last communication email from co was on 16 mar 16 advising no evidence or further documents required it's undergoing assessment
> ...


stay calm..I lodged on 27th Oct


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

manreetvirk said:


> stay calm..I lodged on 27th Oct


Very absurd 

Was an appointment taken before the personal visit


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

It has been very tough to predict the trend..The only option we have is to wait...With no idea how many more days. At least I feel happy for the ones who got their grant


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> Very absurd
> 
> Was an appointment taken before the personal visit


no..nothing..suddenly visited


----------



## raghum4u (Dec 27, 2014)

Laxmikanth513 said:


> Many congratulations,,, all the best for your Australia life,,,, I am waiting since 8 months applied on 8th September 2015 still waiting,,, you are lucky buddy,,, good luck bro,,,, please pray for us,,,


Ohhh man.... This is disgusting for sure. Absolutely no justice from DIBP. Where are their SLA. What is your status btw. Did you call them. What was the response...?


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

raghum4u said:


> Ohhh man.... This is disgusting for sure. Absolutely no justice from DIBP. Where are their SLA. What is your status btw. Did you call them. What was the response...?


Today I got physical verification from AHC.One Australian Man and one indian lady came to my workplace.it was surprise visit and moreover my boss was not there to handle them.As my boss is running more than two companies in same organization .They kept on saying why other organization under one roff.As it is the choice of employer ,he can strat many business whey they keep on ask same questions to me and my boss.


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

manreetvirk said:


> no..nothing..suddenly visited


manreet what did they ask you.it was one Australian man and one indian lady.they asked too many question about me


----------



## raj747 (Oct 23, 2015)

REXYRR said:


> Today I got physical verification from AHC.One Australian Man and one indian lady came to my workplace.it was surprise visit and moreover my boss was not there to handle them.As my boss is running more than two companies in same organization .They kept on saying why other organization under one roff.As it is the choice of employer ,he can strat many business whey they keep on ask same questions to me and my boss.


how many points did you claim for experience??? please update your timeline here..


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

REXYRR said:


> manreet what did they ask you.it was one Australian man and one indian lady.they asked too many question about me


One Australian man and indian lady came.They talked to my boss as I was on my duty (solving a complain of a client in his office)..they asked my boss about myself..how and when I joined..how my boss gets clients. They showed all the documents of experience and salary certificate to him and confirmed that they are signed by him..asked about the company's existence years. then checked and clicked photos of attendance register and complaint register in which we note the complaint of every client. Then they asked for blank copy of letterhead which was provided by my boss to them Then they showed my pic to a neighbor of my office and asked my name..My boss asked them to wait for me and they said no need..


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

raghum4u said:


> Laxmikanth513 said:
> 
> 
> > Many congratulations,,, all the best for your Australia life,,,, I am waiting since 8 months applied on 8th September 2015 still waiting,,, you are lucky buddy,,, good luck bro,,,, please pray for us,,,
> ...


Many times called, same reply, your application is in routine check , your application is under mandatory checks,, everyday morning I check my immi account status is ;Assessment in progress,, what to do bro,, I am loosing my hope,, I am not able to work normally,, frustrated,, all the documents submitted,


----------



## kumar.shravan (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi All, 

This is my current status , any chance of getting the grant this month with just 84 grants left for this FY 2015-2016

Skilled - Subclass - 189 
ICT BA - 261111 
PTE - 12/07/2015
ACS - 20/07/2015 
EOI DOE - 02/08/2015 
Points: 65 
Invite: 23/10/2015
Visa Application: 11/12/2015
1st CO Allocated (Adelaide): 12/01/2016 ( Requested for PCC & Meds )
Meds: 16/01/2016 
Wife Meds : 22/01/2016
PCC India :25/01/2016
Docs Uploaded: 08/02/2016 
2nd CO contacted (Adelaide): 01/04/2016 (Requested for PTE scores to be released to DIBP) 
PTE Scores Released: 02/04/2016
Employment Verification ( Roles & Responsibilities :- Current organization received mail from Australian Visa Authorities to confirm the Roles & Responsibilities ) : 05/04/2016
Grant: xx/xx/2016


Rgds
Shravan


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Visa lodged 11 nov 15
Co assigned 21 dec 15 (requested for evidence on employment )
Follow email sent 21 jan 16
Co replied on 16 march 16 no evidence and information required 
Routine processing since feb co changed

No employment verification till date what does this mean? Will dibp do a verification or not


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

kumar.shravan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my current status , any chance of getting the grant this month with just 84 grants left for this FY 2015-2016
> 
> ...



Hi, How you now 84 grants left for this FY 2015-2016?
do you have any web link of that reference..

I'm waiting since 147 days.. and 63 days after CO contact.

Thanks,


----------



## shah.ocean (Mar 15, 2013)

I have been waiting for 220 days and 170+ days after CO contact.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

guys if I click Apply Visa button what happens?


----------



## aditya143 (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi All

Although i'm not a registered member of this group,I have been following the group for quite sometime.

I have got a visa grant on 26th April 2016.

Visa type :Subclass 189.
Occupation code:263111
PTE:20th June 2015
ACS:27th Aug 2015
EOI:29th AUg 2015
Invitation:6th Nov 2015.
Visa lodged:17th Nov 2015
CO contact :23rd nov 2015,asked for all the DOCS.
28th Nov 2015:Uploaded all the Docs.
second CO contact :3rd feb 2016,asked for the PTE score card online access.
29th Feb 2016:Sent an email to GSm email ID enquiring the current status.
AHC new delhi Verification call:14th March 2016.
Email response from case officer for the query raised on 29th Feb:24th March 2016 saying the assesment under process,C0:Belinda.
Grant notification:26th April 2016,Co :Belinda,GSM Brisbane.
IED:25th Nov 2016

Thanks all for the information you guys have been sharing on this forum.

Hope my info will help some one.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Steiger said:


> guys if I click Apply Visa button what happens?


Application form will open


----------



## aditya143 (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi All

Although i'm not a registered member of this group,I have been following the group for quite sometime.

I have got a visa grant on 26th April 2016.

Visa type :Subclass 189.
Occupation code:263111
PTE:20th June 2015
ACS:27th Aug 2015
EOI:29th AUg 2015
Invitation:6th Nov 2015.
Visa lodged:17th Nov 2015
CO contact :23rd nov 2015,asked for all the DOCS.
28th Nov 2015:Uploaded all the Docs.
second CO contact :3rd feb 2016,asked for the PTE score card online access.
29th Feb 2016:Sent an email to GSm email ID enquiring the current status.
AHC new delhi Verification call:14th March 2016.
Email response from case officer for the query raised on 29th Feb:24th March 2016 saying the assesment under process,C0:Belinda.
Grant notification:26th April 2016,Co :Belinda,GSM Brisbane.

Thanks all for the information you guys have been sharing on this forum.

Hope my info will help some one.


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

aditya143 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Although i'm not a registered member of this group,I have been following the group for quite sometime.
> 
> ...


Congratulatoins Aditya. Would you mind sharing some information about below points as I am also from your domain.

1. Did you claim experience points? If yes, how many?
2. What did they actually ask on call? 
3. Did they ask technical questions? If yes, please tell me here as it would help a lot.

thanks,
Prash


----------



## choudharykrishna (Jul 21, 2015)

kumar.shravan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my current status , any chance of getting the grant this month with just 84 grants left for this FY 2015-2016
> 
> ...


Hi Shrava,
Even I got a call for employment verification yesterday from AHC New Delhi, but not sure if they have sent any mail to my employers.

Regards,
Krishna


----------



## Sal76 (Mar 30, 2016)

aditya143 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Although i'm not a registered member of this group,I have been following the group for quite sometime.
> 
> ...


I have also lodged my 190 visa on 17 nov15and co assigned 11dec15 and still waiting for grant


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

What is your Immi status ?


----------



## aditya143 (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks Shravan,

I wouldn't mind sharing the details.

1.I have claimed 5 points for the work -ex.
2.The call was all about employment verification, they were concentrating more on the roles and responsibilities ,it would be better if you can keep a well drafted roles and responsibilities copy in your pocket.
3.The Indian lady who spoke to me on call didn't ask any technical question but she was going in depth ,asking how big is your team, do you do all these activities daily etc etc.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

aditya143 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Although i'm not a registered member of this group,I have been following the group for quite sometime.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Aditya


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

aditya143 said:


> Thanks Shravan,
> 
> I wouldn't mind sharing the details.
> 
> ...


Thanks Aditya.


----------



## Sal76 (Mar 30, 2016)

danielm said:


> What is your Immi status ?


Information requested as my agent submitted the required doc through email


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> application form will open



hello andrey
my boss is running other two business in same organization 4 months back due to downfall of business revenue in company(where i am working).when they visit banners and posters of that two companies also and asked why these two companies are here.my boss explained everything to them and obviousy as a businessman cannot he start other business to avoid loss.but i am working in that organization where i have shown my experience.they were confused about it.but they also meet my students and chrck attendance register of students and mine as well click the snap of organization.which was ok.can u tell me how thy will take it as i am doing only those work which i have claim the point.


----------



## Phoenix2135 (Nov 1, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> helllllo adeliade mates
> 
> anyone here got request from co to apply for form 815?





REXYRR said:


> hello andrey
> my boss is running other two business in same organization 4 months back due to downfall of business revenue in company(where i am working).when they visit banners and posters of that two companies also and asked why these two companies are here.my boss explained everything to them and obviousy as a businessman cannot he start other business to avoid loss.but i am working in that organization where i have shown my experience.they were confused about it.but they also meet my students and chrck attendance register of students and mine as well click the snap of organization.which was ok.can u tell me how thy will take it as i am doing only those work which i have claim the point.


Hi 

Where is your company in India ?


----------



## Sal76 (Mar 30, 2016)

sandipgp said:


> This is latest list of people who are waiting for grant from GSM Adelaide. Lets track their progress here.
> 
> ktoda	5-May
> deepgill	25-Aug
> ...


Adding my self
Sal76-19 Nov15


----------



## shah.ocean (Mar 15, 2013)

Sal76 said:


> Adding my self
> Sal76-19 Nov15


are these dates of first CO contact?


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Me too - 
Greg1946 - 17th August 2015


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

Friends, I had the second CO contact today - Complete details as part of my signature.

I have conveyed my inability to bring my child for health examination as my current marital status is separated. I am not sure whether this can be a ground for rejection. But, there is nothing much I can do about it apart from sharing the documents that my ex is holding the custody.
Hoping for a positive decision. 
Would be great if any forum friends in a similar situation has got a grant, please let me know.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sriveha said:


> Friends, I had the second CO contact today - Complete details as part of my signature. I have conveyed my inability to bring my child for health examination as my current marital status is separated. I am not sure whether this can be a ground for rejection. But, there is nothing much I can do about it apart from sharing the documents that my ex is holding the custody. Hoping for a positive decision. Would be great if any forum friends in a similar situation has got a grant, please let me know.


I think in this case CO will ask to remove your kid from application.


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanknyou Andrew. I did not add my kid in the application and my co added her as non migrating family member and hence had to undergo tests.


----------



## karn0090 (May 4, 2016)

Hello Friends,

I've been a silent observer of this forum and have been witnessing many queries by aspirants and to solve those, our seniors and able responders have done a great job. I have also landed in a very serious issue and I hope I will surely get a solution from here to the problem. 
Actually I had applied for a 190 visa back in aug 15 through an agent (Not MARA agent) and kept on waiting for long for the visa grant. My CO contacted the agent in Nov 2015 and asked for PTE scores confirmation online. He already had uploaded all the docs and later on confirmed the scores also. I had a strong belief that my grant would be underway, but destiny had something different planned for me. 
In the last week of april 2016, my CO contacted the agent and instead of the visa grant, he sent a Natural Justice Letter stating that some adverse information relating my educational qualifications have been received by them. I had no clue of what was happening.
Actually, my agent had changed the passing years of my educational qualifications and had made some amendments in my Degree as well as transcripts without even Informing Me about any such thing. When he got the reply from CO on this, then I got to know what had happened. Now CO has asked for justifications on the same and I'm totally confused and lost about how to handle this situation as the skills assessment also has the same passing years that the agent has changed. Since the agent was using my name and email id formed is also on my name, the CO must be in an impression that I was the one who sent all info whereas truth is something else.
I'm not able to understand, how to revert to the CO. If I fail to give him a relevant justification, the consequences may be very bad. He has also sent an option of withdrawing the Visa application and same is the suggestion from the agent. I seek help and expert advice from all you seniors on this issue. Kindly help me in understanding whether I should withdraw the visa application or is there any way out.If I withdraw, can I apply again with all legitimate documents ASAP. 
I now understand that I should had kept a close eye on the agent and should have taken all information, but due to busy schedule, i trusted him and gave all credentials to him.

Awaiting your valuable responses.


----------



## Sai_Lakshmi (Sep 6, 2015)

karn0090 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I've been a silent observer of this forum and have been witnessing many queries by aspirants and to solve those, our seniors and able responders have done a great job. I have also landed in a very serious issue and I hope I will surely get a solution from here to the problem.
> Actually I had applied for a 190 visa back in aug 15 through an agent (Not MARA agent) and kept on waiting for long for the visa grant. My CO contacted the agent in Nov 2015 and asked for PTE scores confirmation online. He already had uploaded all the docs and later on confirmed the scores also. I had a strong belief that my grant would be underway, but destiny had something different planned for me.
> ...


Hi karn0090,

Before withdrawing your application. Please check information provided by your Agent affect your points ? If no then please request CO to consider this same application by apologizing your mistake. They always understand our situation.


----------



## akshayaki123 (Jul 25, 2015)

Did anyone got a grant today??


----------



## shah.ocean (Mar 15, 2013)

I didnt get anything yet. Its been almost 220 days


----------



## sethisaab (Mar 7, 2016)

Sal76 said:


> Adding my self
> Sal76-19 Nov15


please add me as well

sethisaab- 6th April16


----------



## karn0090 (May 4, 2016)

Thanks for the [email protected] Sai Lakshmi... I'll see to it..


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

Experts. any idea when CO will come back to my case as per my timeline?
Just FYI I am not claiming any exp points here.


----------



## sajtaurus (Jul 17, 2015)

*visa granted*

Hello friends,
We had applied for grant 190 (VIC) In Jan 2016 and have been following this thread as we have been in same position of waiting...finally our patience has paid off and we got the mail today evening.
Its been a great help just going through the forum as we realised we had people with us waiting and got some good suggestions from the seniors about re checking our documents submitted and follow up with DIBP.Please see below for our timeline...and for those who are waiting even though many have advised the same, will repeat it once again...have patience...once they are supplied with all relevant information they will take time but get it done...AUS is much better than some other countries where its a very long wait.
ANZ Code - 261313 
PTE results- 8/01/2016
EOI- 11/01/2016 - 190(VIC)
EOI granted - 21/01/2016
application lodged - 27/01/2016
All documents uploaded except for Indian PCC,Passport copy ,and form 80 - 5/03/2016
1st CO assigned (Adelaide) and contact - 8/03/2016- request for Indian PCC and passport certified copy
PCC and passport copy uploaded - 9/03/2016
2nd CO contact request for form 80 for my husband and me - 13/04/2016
Form 80 uploaded - 14/04/2016
long wait...:juggle:
Visa granted - 05/05/2016 :second:
Best of luck to all who are in wait and have patience...and thanks to all who have indirectly given good advise and keep on doing it...


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

sajtaurus said:


> Hello friends,
> We had applied for grant 190 (VIC) In Jan 2016 and have been following this thread as we have been in same position of waiting...finally our patience has paid off and we got the mail today evening.
> Its been a great help just going through the forum as we realised we had people with us waiting and got some good suggestions from the seniors about re checking our documents submitted and follow up with DIBP.Please see below for our timeline...and for those who are waiting even though many have advised the same, will repeat it once again...have patience...once they are supplied with all relevant information they will take time but get it done...AUS is much better than some other countries where its a very long wait.
> ANZ Code - 261313
> ...


Congratulations to you and your family


----------



## sakshi123 (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi All,

I lodged my visa subclass 190 application on 1st March. I received a mail from case officer on 30th March requesting more information. I uploaded the requested information within hours but the mail said that they would begin processing only after 28 days (time given to provide requested information). It has been more than 28 days now and I still haven't heard back from them. Can anyone advice on this? Should I email the department?


----------



## Inazir (Apr 23, 2016)

Congratulations. All the best for your future in Australia


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello

Want things are covered under routine processing any idea
I'm hearing this since last 2 months whenever I call dibp

No employment verification till date now it's almost 5.5 months


----------



## NxtDesAus (Jun 12, 2013)

135 days completed, status Application Received! Got to hear standard answer from DIBP every-time I called them . I am not able to focus on other stuffs these days. God please help all of us.


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Same situation... 5 months completed... 4 months after CO contact...


----------



## NxtDesAus (Jun 12, 2013)

dakshch said:


> Same situation... 5 months completed... 4 months after CO contact...


 I think the more you gonna call them for status, the more they gonna delay it.


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

nxtdesaus said:


> i think the more you gonna call them for status, the more they gonna delay it.


people who got physical verification ,how many chancees are there that they can get grant


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

REXYRR said:


> people who got physical verification ,how many chancees are there that they can get grant


On dibp website they have you can contact dibp after 12 weeks of lodgement if in case it's not finalized
However how can we say the more you call more it will be delayed


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

sakshi123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my visa subclass 190 application on 1st March. I received a mail from case officer on 30th March requesting more information. I uploaded the requested information within hours but the mail said that they would begin processing only after 28 days (time given to provide requested information). It has been more than 28 days now and I still haven't heard back from them. Can anyone advice on this? Should I email the department?


The time frame given to submit the documents is 28 days but these days CO is taking more time to come back and review the case. Sometimes it take upto 8-12 weeks

Wait for the CO to get back to your file. The minimum duration to finalize an application is 90 days.


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

Some waiting times in this thread is really surprising. I wonder what separates the ones who got their visa granted even less than 1-2 months from the ones who are waiting since last year.


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

I called DIBP today and got the same standard reply. Its in routine processing. please wait. I have completed 5 months since lodging the visa.


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

jsbhatia said:


> I called DIBP today and got the same standard reply. Its in routine processing. please wait. I have completed 5 months since lodging the visa.


Hello
The thing happened is the long wait for grant is coz of following reasons 
1 additional information requested
2 co on leave
3 heavy stack of work hence co gets assigned but does not work on the processing 
4 their leaves

In my case co assigned and on the same day they requested for additional documents on employment. Since I'm claiming 15 points on employment and my salary is paid in cash for entire tenure
I've submitted cash vouchers and promotions and progression letters

Also my co changed since the earlier co on leave.
Do you think calling dibp frequently for updates hampers the processing time


----------



## samsonk76 (Dec 22, 2015)

Dear Forum,

I am lost and would like some advise please:

Visa application lodged - 11 Feb 2016
1st CO contact 29 Feb 2016 asking for PCC & Health checkups - Info uploaded on 15 March 2016

2nd CO contact on 7 April 2016 asking for UAE PCC for Spouse Visit in 2008/09:
-In Form 80 we had mentioned her visit for a year but this was incorrect - hence correct dates were provided back via Form 1023. 

-Actual Stay in UAE was for 7 1/2 months. Asked CO if we still need to pursue a PCC for UAE - no email response from CO - IMMI account still show status as 'Info Requested' as advised by consultant. Also got to know that UAE will not provide a PCC for somebody who came on a visit visa

- Today 6 May 2016, consultant advising that we write back and provide the breakup of dates again to the CO and move the IMMI account status to 'info provided'

Is this the right thing to do?

Thanks.


----------



## Inazir (Apr 23, 2016)

samsonk76 said:


> Dear Forum,
> 
> I am lost and would like some advise please:
> 
> ...


Hi,
I did the same mistake. I was in UAE for 8 months incorrectly wrote the year (instead 2015 wrote 2014) and the case officer requested UAE PCC and re-fill form 80.
Coming to the point, it is very stressful when you want to get a UAE PCC. UAE Embassy in your country will say something different to Dubai police, i mean every deparment that is related to get this PCC will say different. Worst service providers as long i know. 

I got my UAE PCC
Documents sent were:-
1) 2 Passport size photos 
2) 2Passport copy
3) 2 Visa copy 
4) 2 Emirates ID copy

All coloured copy.

Initially UAE embassy asked me to get a fingerprints from local police station and attest it. I spent allot for that but eventually that piece of paper went to the rubbish bin.

Dont send it through embassy it takes about 6 months. Send it through a friend who is in dubai and it takes only 2 working days. 

Suppose if they do not provide you with PCC make sure you still apply and show your case officer you have made a geniune attempt.

According to my agent there were few rejection because PCC not provided.

May I know who told for a visit visa they do not issue PCC?

All the best


----------



## sarbjass (Jul 29, 2015)

78 days passed since visa lodge, waiting for the grant. Till date no employment verification call or mail. :juggle:


----------



## raj747 (Oct 23, 2015)

*170 days** of waiting.... *

*14,688,000 seconds
244,800 minutes
4080 hours
24 weeks and 2 days
46.58% of a common year (365 days)* :boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## Sal76 (Mar 30, 2016)

raj747 said:


> *170 days** of waiting.... *
> 
> *14,688,000 seconds
> 244,800 minutes
> ...


On the same boat as you lodged 190 visa on 17 Nov15 and provided the requested doc to CO on 28 December 15 till then no news:::noidea:


----------



## SH1707 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hello,

I have also lodged my application on 25th November. I have a question from experienced members, I received second CO contact after a follow up call with the DIBP. The email requested for an additional document, and also stated that the submission timeline is 14 days. I have already submitted the document. I was wondering if this 14 day timeline means that they will process the application soon? In my first contact they gave me a 28 day timeline. Please advise. It's been a long wait, would be great to hear something soon.


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

What docs they r asking now?



SH1707 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have also lodged my application on 25th November. I have a question from experienced members, I received second CO contact after a follow up call with the DIBP. The email requested for an additional document, and also stated that the submission timeline is 14 days. I have already submitted the document. I was wondering if this 14 day timeline means that they will process the application soon? In my first contact they gave me a 28 day timeline. Please advise. It's been a long wait, would be great to hear something soon.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

lugia1 said:


> Some waiting times in this thread is really surprising. I wonder what separates the ones who got their visa granted even less than 1-2 months from the ones who are waiting since last year.


1. To a certain extent it depends on the documentation provided. The more the clean and clear evidences to support the claim the faster the decision. 
2. The case would also depend of the region you are from HRZ or low risk countries. 
3. How much scrutiny is being put on the application
4. The number of cases the Visa Processing Officer is handling at the same time

There might be many other factors which are unknown to us as and when someone reports on the forum about a specific instance we would know about the reason

Patience is Virtue


----------



## Jhoeanne (May 8, 2016)

pmodi86 said:


> hi
> *SKILLED SUBCLASS-189- INTERNAL AUDITOR
> ASSESSMENT- MARCH 2015
> EOI- MAY2015
> ...


Hi pmodi86. I plan to apply for 189 visa as Internal Auditor too. I am in the process of collating all required documents. Do you have the format for the employment reference letter? Can you please send that to me? Thanks.


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> 1. To a certain extent it depends on the documentation provided. The more the clean and clear evidences to support the claim the faster the decision.
> 2. The case would also depend of the region you are from HRZ or low risk countries.
> 3. How much scrutiny is being put on the application
> 4. The number of cases the Visa Processing Officer is handling at the same time
> ...


I see. Still the significant number of applications is finalized before 3 months and that is the trend, right ?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

lugia1 said:


> I see. Still the significant number of applications is finalized before 3 months and that is the trend, right ?


Yes thats correct


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Crossing 100 days over and still assessment in progress . I am holding my patience below my limit. I 'm worried the Australia election date finalised and is it impact our application process ? Guys plz input ur feedback .Thx in advance .


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

166 days and still waiting

Just called them and they have evolved. Now they don't even want to take the passport number or any personal details. He just asked when I applied, when CO contacted and then said it should be under standard assessment process and I need to wait.

Oh well...:blabla:


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Can you share your timeline ? What is ur status in Immi & how long does it same ?


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

danielm said:


> Can you share your timeline ? What is ur status in Immi & how long does it same ?


Me?

CO contacted on 10/12/15 for a simple form for current address update. It's submitted on the same day and the status has been "Assessment in Progress" ever since. Never have received anymore contact. No employment verification, either. Just endless wait.


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Hope we all get visas soon .I'm also in the same boat .


----------



## raj747 (Oct 23, 2015)

*172 days.. **No* Grant today also.. Ok.. Time for Game of thrones...


----------



## SH1707 (Jan 11, 2016)

PriyaIndia said:


> What docs they r asking now?


They asked for an additional document for evidence of my overseas work experience. This request came in a few days after I called to check my application status. Although they first gave me the standard reply but when I asked them if they still required any further documents, they put me on hold for a while and got back and said to check if I have submitted everything. 

Unlike the first email, this one stated that I had to submit within 14 days (the first email gave a 28 day deadline). And that a decision could be made without the document if I didn't submit within the timeline.


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

Sennara said:


> 166 days and still waiting
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Called them @ 5am IST and received a similar reply from the guy who answered.

154 days... 4 months after CO contact.


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> The time frame given to submit the documents is 28 days but these days CO is taking more time to come back and review the case. Sometimes it take upto 8-12 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for the CO to get back to your file. The minimum duration to finalize an application is 90 days.




Been 16 weeks and the CO still hasn't come back to my application. I guess he buried it somewhere really deep.


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

dakshch said:


> Called them @ 5am IST and received a similar reply from the guy who answered.
> 
> 154 days... 4 months after CO contact.


Yeah, 5 months after CO contact for us.

I feel there's zero need to call or email them because the answers are always the same. I can record it and play it again and again by myself.

Anyway, there's nothing we can do. Better do something fun to get distracted from this matter.

Good luck to everyone who's waiting.


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Is it same co contact you or else different ?Any documents requested ?


----------



## Sal76 (Mar 30, 2016)

danielm said:


> Hope we all get visas soon .I'm also in the same boat .


On the same boat lodged visa 19 Nov15 provided the reqs soc on 28 dec15 and still waiting


----------



## Raj2212 (Nov 15, 2015)

Hello experts,

Below is my timeline and would like to know 90 days of wait is from the day i uploaded my requested document.

Please advise and let me know if i can continue to wait.

Thanks

190 NSW Visa Lodged : 13/01/2016
CO contact : 24/02/2016 
Japan PCC
DOC Submitted: 07/03/2016


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Sennara said:


> Yeah, 5 months after CO contact for us.
> 
> I feel there's zero need to call or email them because the answers are always the same. I can record it and play it again and again by myself.
> 
> ...


Hello 
Mine is also the same condition 167 days in total and 115 days from requested documents provided
Visa lodged 21-nov
Co assign and contacted for evidence of employment 21-dec
Uploaded the documents 30/dec
Co changed and got a confirmation no further information or evidence required it's undergoing assessment 
Called dibp they said its routine processing

However no employment verification done till date, is that a case that they have accepted the uploaded documents


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

Grant notification.
Thanks to Allah Almighty got my visa grant golden email 4pm Brisbane time.

My time line
Visa : 189 onshore (2 applicants)
Center: gsm brisbane
Visa lodgement : 31 January 2016
CO contact : 15 February 2016
Documents submitted : 11 march 2016
Grant notification : 9 May 2016


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Salah-u-din said:


> Grant notification.
> Thanks to Allah Almighty got my visa grant golden email 4pm Brisbane time.
> 
> My time line
> ...


Congratulations Salah.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Salah-u-din said:


> Grant notification. Thanks to Allah Almighty got my visa grant golden email 4pm Brisbane time. My time line Visa : 189 onshore (2 applicants) Center: gsm brisbane Visa lodgement : 31 January 2016 CO contact : 15 February 2016 Documents submitted : 11 march 2016 Grant notification : 9 May 2016


 Congrats! Good luck!


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

Congratz Salah,

How many points claimed for work experience?
any employer verification call?



Salah-u-din said:


> Grant notification.
> Thanks to Allah Almighty got my visa grant golden email 4pm Brisbane time.
> 
> My time line
> ...


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

No experience


----------



## Raj2212 (Nov 15, 2015)

Raj2212 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> Below is my timeline and would like to know 90 days of wait is from the day i uploaded my requested document.
> 
> ...


Hello Vikas or Andrey,Request you to advise on my query when you get a moment.Thanks


----------



## NxtDesAus (Jun 12, 2013)

By looking at immi tracker, it shows that onshore applicants are getting grant faster as compared to offshore applicants.


----------



## iloveaustralia (Apr 13, 2016)

Many Many congratulations dear!!!


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Raj2212 said:


> Hello Vikas or Andrey,Request you to advise on my query when you get a moment.Thanks


As far as I know it is from the date of Visa lodge. Wait for a couple more weeks and then probably if you want you can call dibp.


----------



## Sudip Raj Pokhrel (May 9, 2016)

*Hello*

Hello everyone,
I am looking to lodge the GSM 189/190 visa as soon as I receive positive skill assessment which is queued for procesing since one week in Engineers Australia. I dont know much about EOI lodging and stuffs. While browsing I found a website myimmitracker. Is it necessary to update the progress here as I see the data this thread has is from immitracker.com.


----------



## Sudip Raj Pokhrel (May 9, 2016)

I just wanted to know if it is necessary to fill data in immitracker. In some threads, its suggested to update ones progress in the website. Im sorry if it felt the other way and Im not bothered.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sudip Raj Pokhrel said:


> I just wanted to know if it is necessary to fill data in immitracker. In some threads, its suggested to update ones progress in the website. Im sorry if it felt the other way and Im not bothered.


I totally support updating it - it helps everyone mate! I wish all the best with the visa!


----------



## Sudip Raj Pokhrel (May 9, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello
> Mine is also the same condition 167 days in total and 115 days from requested documents provided
> Visa lodged 21-nov
> Co assign and contacted for evidence of employment 21-dec
> ...


I don't know, brother. Nothing related to the process is transparent. They also haven't requested any new documents from us, but no one understands why it takes so long.

We can only keep waiting and wish for the grant to come soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## davidk59 (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi guys,

Any grants today? Do you know what time they usually issue a grant?

I've been waiting for 28 days since the first co contract (12th Apr) asking for something I've already uploaded


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Sennara said:


> I don't know, brother. Nothing related to the process is transparent. They also haven't requested any new documents from us, but no one understands why it takes so long.
> 
> We can only keep waiting and wish for the grant to come soon. :fingerscrossed:


Hello

One simple question, what are challenges which refrain them from finalizing out case
Secondly they said due to heavy stack it's stucked came to know this
Whenever we. Call they say it's routine processing but don't understand when this will end


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

Wohoooo!!!!... Got my grant today.....


----------



## pranjalrajput (May 2, 2016)

congratulations @badboy0711 ...


----------



## pranjalrajput (May 2, 2016)

@badboy0711 , could you please share what all questions they asked as part of your employment verification?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

pranjalrajput said:


> @badboy0711 , could you please share what all questions they asked as part of your employment verification?
> 
> Thanks in advance,


They did not contact me for verification. They called/ emailed companies i worked. All 3 of them


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

badboy0711 said:


> Wohoooo!!!!... Got my grant today.....


congrats


----------



## choudharykrishna (Jul 21, 2015)

badboy0711 said:


> Wohoooo!!!!... Got my grant today.....


Congratulations and all the best


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

badboy0711 said:


> They did not contact me for verification. They called/ emailed companies i worked. All 3 of them


Congratulations badboy0711. Did you claim experience points?


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

pras07 said:


> Congratulations badboy0711. Did you claim experience points?


Yes. 10 points


----------



## Sumit1984 (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi Guys
I have seen in another forum that a onshore applicant has received Direct Grant toady.
He applied visa (189) on 27th April.
He claimed points for age (30), australian qualification(15+5), PTE (20).

Really amazed to see grant in just 2 weeks.


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello
One question bothering me since a month now
Why dibp has not processed the visas of few people who are awaiting since nov-15

In my case they only say it's routine processing however couple of months have already been passed and no decision till date

Co changed in 16 mar
Visa lodged 21-nov15


----------



## Sal76 (Mar 30, 2016)

Finally got my grant today it has been a long wait


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

Sal76 said:


> Finally got my grant today it has been a long wait


Many Congratulations


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Sal76 said:


> Finally got my grant today it has been a long wait


congratulations Sal. Please post your timeline for other people to have an idea on the current processing.


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

Congrats mate! If Sal got a grant, Sol's grant cant be too far away :grin:


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

Congratz Sal

Can you put timelines here pls?
Co from Adelaide?
Invitation date
Points claimed fr work exp
verifaction call date?
Employer verification call date?


----------



## Sal76 (Mar 30, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> congratulations Sal. Please post your timeline for other people to have an idea on the current processing.


Visa lodged ,,190 17 Nov,15
Co assigned 12dec 15
Provided medical and PCC on ,28dec15
Employment verification ,03 ,marvh16
Grant 11 may ,16
,ief 02,aug26
Clsmief 10 point's work experienced


----------



## Jaideepchanda1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Sal76 said:


> Visa lodged ,,190 17 Nov,15
> Co assigned 12dec 15
> Provided medical and PCC on ,28dec15
> Employment verification ,03 ,marvh16
> ...


Congrats Sal76!!! How do you come to know about the employment verification if you have multiple employers before the current one and what if you are not in India anymore, like I moved to Dubai about 3 years back how would I come to know about my previous employer verification.

Your advise will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Sal76 (Mar 30, 2016)

Jaideepchanda1 said:


> Congrats Sal76!!! How do you come to know about the employment verification if you have multiple employers before the current one and what if you are not in India anymore, like I moved to Dubai about 3 years back how would I come to know about my previous employer verification.
> 
> Your advise will be highly appreciated.


I have provided job reference letter of my current job as I have been working for last 9 years HR officials told me that they have received letter from Dibp to confirm my role and i did not provide job reference letter of other five companies that I have worked previously


----------



## Vardhan16 (Feb 1, 2016)

badboy0711 said:


> Yes. 10 points



Congratulations !!!! 

Could you share with us what did they ask in their employment verification ?


----------



## Sal76 (Mar 30, 2016)

Vardhan16 said:


> Congratulations !!!!
> 
> Could you share with us what did they ask in their employment verification ?


They wanted to know of current position and roles and responsibilities and my salary the reply from HR got delayed as the job reference letter was signed by my senior manager not HR officials they replied to DIbp after two and months but thankfully HR provided positive feedback


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sal76 said:


> Visa lodged ,,190 17 Nov,15 Co assigned 12dec 15 Provided medical and PCC on ,28dec15 Employment verification ,03 ,marvh16 Grant 11 may ,16 ,ief 02,aug26 Clsmief 10 point's work experienced


Congrats! Wish you all the best!


----------



## mommymonster (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi

Anyone with anzco 241411 secondary school teacher awaiting your golden email? It has been 27 days for me since visa lodgement date.


----------



## Vivekknagpal (Apr 28, 2016)

Guys any one here who is waiting for grant from "GSM Brisbane" it's been a pain it's been nearly 150 days now.
I filed in ANSZO 133411(Manufacturer). With the sponsoring state SA.
17 Dec 2015 and waiting......?


----------



## jdsampat (May 12, 2016)

badboy0711 said:


> Yes. 10 points



What is IED? can you please let me know.. I am not aware..


----------



## Jaideepchanda1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Vivekknagpal said:


> Guys any one here who is waiting for grant from "GSM Brisbane" it's been a pain it's been nearly 150 days now.
> I filed in ANSZO 133411(Manufacturer). With the sponsoring state SA.
> 17 Dec 2015 and waiting......?


Hi, my last documents updated on 27th Dec as per the immigration site, no update after that. Everytime I call or mail them get the same standard response "routine assessment in progress". I guess only being patient will help :fingerscrossed:.


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

jdsampat said:


> What is IED? can you please let me know.. I am not aware..


IED is Initial Entry Date. Once we get the grant we have to land in AUS on or before this date to validate the visa.


----------



## Vardhan16 (Feb 1, 2016)

badboy0711 said:


> IED is Initial Entry Date. Once we get the grant we have to land in AUS on or before this date to validate the visa.


So the count of 5yr will start from that date .is it?


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

Vardhan16 said:


> So the count of 5yr will start from that date .is it?


Nope. It is counted from the Visa Grant Date. in the grant notice it says "Must not arrive after 10 may 2021" which is exactly 5 yrs from Now. This is my understanding.


----------



## rd85164 (Aug 31, 2014)

Badboy you claimed WorkEx points?


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

rd85164 said:


> Badboy you claimed WorkEx points?


Yes . 10 points


----------



## choudharykrishna (Jul 21, 2015)

Vivekknagpal said:


> Guys any one here who is waiting for grant from "GSM Brisbane" it's been a pain it's been nearly 150 days now.
> I filed in ANSZO 133411(Manufacturer). With the sponsoring state SA.
> 17 Dec 2015 and waiting......?[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello
Visa lodged 21 nov15 
Co assigned 21 dec 15

Called dibp today and now the standard response of routine processing has been gone
Now they say your case has been referred to 16 case officers 
What does this mean any point of worry for me
No employment verification email or physical verification till date


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Ganesh , an waiting for the visa grant . Lodge visa application on 25th Jan and Co requested documents on 2nd March and were submitted on 15th March after that no response from them .I called them first time and said processing are going , after few weeks said routine process no worries . Don't know , what's going ?Appreciate Any one can feedback on this .Thanks in advance .


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

danielm said:


> Ganesh , an waiting for the visa grant . Lodge visa application on 25th Jan and Co requested documents on 2nd March and were submitted on 15th March after that no response from them .I called them first time and said processing are going , after few weeks said routine process no worries . Don't know , what's going ?Appreciate Any one can feedback on this .Thanks in advance .


Hello Danielm

As per my knowledge routine processing of your application would take couple of months
It's not verifying your documents it's simple processing
May be after a month you can send a polite email to your CO asking if any further information is required to finalize my application
The current pattern says that even if we send an email today the reply would be awaited for 1.5 months due to heavy stack and less processing officers

I further insist you, refrain from email communications since this will screw your timelines
You can call dibp and call center analyst would be in a position to answer your queries but not in detail.
My visa application will complete up 6 months including co allocation time in next week
But still I'm awaiting, today I came to know that the team of 18 members is working on my case but still no time commitment done.
Awaiting almighty blessing


----------



## sarbjass (Jul 29, 2015)

hello all, 

All of us are waiting for the golden email. I just want to know that is it worth to call dibp regarding application status. 
3 months standard time period count from the lodge date or the date on which we click on information provided button?


----------



## vrkravi (Feb 2, 2016)

sarbjass said:


> hello all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You can try calling them n get some updates.


----------



## vrkravi (Feb 2, 2016)

vrkravi said:


> You can try calling them n get some updates.




Three months is the standard timeframe, but depends on case to case...pls try to upload all docs to be on safer side. if everything is fine, you may expect a direct grant...


----------



## uttara (Feb 18, 2016)

Hello all,

I applied 489 sp visa on 25th July, 2015. My case officer has been allocated on 15th Sept, 2015. After waiting for a long time I called them on 3rd March, 2016 and was told that the application is under processing. On 10th March, 2016 a second case officer asked for additional docs and I submitted them on 29th March, 2016. I again called them on 9th May, 2016 and was told the same thing. Can anyone suggest me what really is going on with my application? It's nearly been 10 months since I had submitted my application. Any suggestion is welcome.


----------



## kashifehsan123 (Oct 27, 2015)

uttara said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I applied 489 sp visa on 25th July, 2015. My case officer has been allocated on 15th Sept, 2015. After waiting for a long time I called them on 3rd March, 2016 and was told that the application is under processing. On 10th March, 2016 a second case officer asked for additional docs and I submitted them on 29th March, 2016. I again called them on 9th May, 2016 and was told the same thing. Can anyone suggest me what really is going on with my application? It's nearly been 10 months since I had submitted my application. Any suggestion is welcome.


hi bro i m in same boat.
I applied last year 1st july 2015.
All documents uploaded as per CO request like medicals, employment certificates, salary slips, from 1436 for child addition, form 80, form 1022 for job change etc. On Jan 2016 Skill support department contacted me after CO request on 06-Nov-2015 and they were asking about the street address of my university, street address of my current employer and one more astonishing question about my company names, like full form of my company names. What is the full form of "SNC Lavalin" and full form of "GS Construction"

I usually now call them after a month gap, but every time no success.

So just chill out and wait


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

uttara said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I applied 489 sp visa on 25th July, 2015. My case officer has been allocated on 15th Sept, 2015. After waiting for a long time I called them on 3rd March, 2016 and was told that the application is under processing. On 10th March, 2016 a second case officer asked for additional docs and I submitted them on 29th March, 2016. I again called them on 9th May, 2016 and was told the same thing. Can anyone suggest me what really is going on with my application? It's nearly been 10 months since I had submitted my application. Any suggestion is welcome.


Applicant with 489FS Visa application has received delay email that might be one of the possible cause that your visa is not issued yet.
If that is the case then you would have to wait until July 2016. At this time keep your fingers crossed and hope that the visa outcome is sent at the earliest


----------



## kashifehsan123 (Oct 27, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Applicant with 489FS Visa application has received delay email that might be one of the possible cause that your visa is not issued yet.
> If that is the case then you would have to wait until July 2016. At this time keep your fingers crossed and hope that the visa outcome is sent at the earliest


Vikas,

What's your opinion in my case.
I am also waiting since 1st july 2015.

Visa Class 190.
anzsco: 233112

All documents uploaded as per CO request like medicals, employment certificates, salary slips, from 1436 for child addition, form 80, form 1022 for job change etc. On Jan 2016 Skill support department contacted me after CO request on 06-Nov-2015 and they were asking about the street address of my university, street address of my current employer and one more astonishing question about my company names, like full form of my company names. What is the full form of "SNC Lavalin" and full form of "GS Construction"

I usually now call them after a month gap, but every time no success.:juggle:


----------



## Vivekknagpal (Apr 28, 2016)

Any grants today?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Vivekknagpal said:


> Any grants today?


one reported today for Jan Applicant


----------



## alonzo (Apr 18, 2016)

*Employement Verification*

Hello Guys,
I am in a bit of trouble. I have applied for VISA on Apr 2016 , the CO is carrying on with my case and have mailed my company for employment verification (payslip verification) asking to provide signature proof for my accountant. 
Accountant's signature is different in passport and he uses sometimes short sign and long sign. for my payslips he has always used the long signature and he does not have any proof. they have no knowledge i would be using it for any application and i have no reason to doubt it is his signature, but now how do i convince the CO.

Alonzo
Last Upload of PCC/Med- 11/May/2016


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

alonzo said:


> Hello Guys,
> I am in a bit of trouble. I have applied for VISA on Apr 2016 , the CO is carrying on with my case and have mailed my company for employment verification (payslip verification) asking to provide signature proof for my accountant.
> Accountant's signature is different in passport and he uses sometimes short sign and long sign. for my payslips he has always used the long signature and he does not have any proof. they have no knowledge i would be using it for any application and i have no reason to doubt it is his signature, but now how do i convince the CO.
> 
> ...


Wel if they have contacted your HR to confirm the pay slips and they are genuinely signed by the accountant the why would that be problem. Since you are aware that the verification email has come just let your HR know the complexities that would be created if the accountant provides the short signature specimen instead of the long sign specimen that he/she does on the pay slips. Request them to ask the accountant to provide the signature specimen that matches your pay slips


----------



## mr.sachdeva (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi All,

Feel happy to share the news that I and my wife have received our grant letters yesterday morning 16th May 6:06 am IST.
I really want to thank you all for providing guidance and support throughout my visa application (which I decided to apply myself without agent based on motivation of forum members).
I cannot thank you enough for all your help. You all are awesome.
Below are my timeliness again:
ITA - 4th Dec, 2015
Visa lodged - 19th Jan, 2016
CO Contact - 5th Feb, 2016
All docs uploaded - 29th Feb, 2016
Verification call from AHC - 18th April, 2016
Grant - 16th May, 2016
IED - 12th Feb, 2017


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

mr.sachdeva said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Feel happy to share the news that I and my wife have received our grant letters yesterday morning 16th May 6:06 am IST.
> I really want to thank you all for providing guidance and support throughout my visa application (which I decided to apply myself without agent based on motivation of forum members).
> ...


Congratulations to you and your family mr. Sachdeva


----------



## mr.sachdeva (Aug 4, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations to you and your family mr. Sachdeva



Thank you Vikas. Your posts have been a great help and appreciate the effort you put in even after you have got your grant. Wish you all the best in your life ahead.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

mr.sachdeva said:


> Thank you Vikas. Your posts have been a great help and appreciate the effort you put in even after you have got your grant. Wish you all the best in your life ahead.


Thanks. Well one last suggestion mate you got to change the signature no more "awaiting grant" it should be Granted


----------



## mr.sachdeva (Aug 4, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Thanks. Well one last suggestion mate you got to change the signature no more "awaiting grant" it should be Granted


The mobile app doesn't allow to edit signature I guess. Will do it later today


----------



## dinusubba (Mar 13, 2016)

mr.sachdeva said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Feel happy to share the news that I and my wife have received our grant letters yesterday morning 16th May 6:06 am IST.
> I really want to thank you all for providing guidance and support throughout my visa application (which I decided to apply myself without agent based on motivation of forum members).
> ...


Congratulations 😀


----------



## mr.sachdeva (Aug 4, 2015)

dinusubba said:


> Congratulations ?de00


Thank you dinusubba


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

"]Application lodgement:25thJan Information requested :2nd March Information provided :15th March Status :Assessment in progress Co:Adelaide Grant:?? Called them and said its under routine process , what does it mean ? Anyone give me suggestion what to do further if delay ? How long have to wait?Thanks in advance .


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

raj747 said:


> *180 Days... * *Where is my Grant???*


We are already 191 days too..


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

mr.sachdeva said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Feel happy to share the news that I and my wife have received our grant letters yesterday morning 16th May 6:06 am IST.
> I really want to thank you all for providing guidance and support throughout my visa application (which I decided to apply myself without agent based on motivation of forum members).
> ...


Congratulations Sachdeva sir. Enjoy your day.
Just wanted to check that which GSM it was granted from and did you claim experience points and faced verification?


----------



## mr.sachdeva (Aug 4, 2015)

pras07 said:


> Congratulations Sachdeva sir. Enjoy your day.
> Just wanted to check that which GSM it was granted from and did you claim experience points and faced verification?


Hi pras07, 

Thanks buddy. 
GSM Adelaide. 5 points for work ex. No employment verification as far as I know. But didn't bother to check with HR so don't know for sure


----------



## alonzo (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks Vikas, I have asked them to do so. I hope some self declaration will work as HR guys passport signature is completely different. I hope i dont look like a fraud, if they could come and verify how messed up this is all in my company! People take all this so lightly affection our peace of mind.

Congrats Sachdeva


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

IvS said:


> We are already 191 days too..




162 and counting


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

dakshch said:


> 162 and counting


165 days and counting... 
end of day I find only three dots(...) waiting to be continued


----------



## mr.sachdeva (Aug 4, 2015)

alonzo said:


> Thanks Vikas, I have asked them to do so. I hope some self declaration will work as HR guys passport signature is completely different. I hope i dont look like a fraud, if they could come and verify how messed up this is all in my company! People take all this so lightly affection our peace of mind.
> 
> Congrats Sachdeva


Thanks Alonzo. Hope you don't face any hurdles for your grant


----------



## suewonder (Feb 19, 2016)

yesterday visa application lodged . So start counting.........days


----------



## uttara (Feb 18, 2016)

danielm said:


> "]Application lodgement:25thJan Information requested :2nd March Information provided :15th March Status :Assessment in progress Co:Adelaide Grant:?? Called them and said its under routine process , what does it mean ? Anyone give me suggestion what to do further if delay ? How long have to wait?Thanks in advance .


Routine process means your application is undergoing verification of your either employment or education etc. My application is undergoing assessment for 10 months. Hope u don't have to wait that long


----------



## swapnil1706 (Aug 18, 2015)

Dear All,

I have spoken to DBIP office and was told that its on closing stages and will hear soon aft two weeks of wait I again called only get the confirmation on the first confirmation and additional info that Group of people is looking on to your file.

Appreciate if all the expert can give their analysis on the same.


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello 

I got a strange email from my co today as below



We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.

What does this mean


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello
> 
> I got a strange email from my co today as below
> 
> ...


I've seen a few people post that message here. It's a standard email they send out to say - It's in process so please wait.

Nothing to worry about.


----------



## rahul1987 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi all 
After a very long wait.. I have received the Golden email. 
I would like to thanks everyone her for the continuous support and guidance.


----------



## Vivekknagpal (Apr 28, 2016)

rahul1987 said:


> Hi all
> After a very long wait.. I have received the Golden email.
> I would like to thanks everyone her for the continuous support and guidance.


Congrats 
Can u share ur filing date and all


----------



## seezaheer (Mar 8, 2016)

rahul1987 said:


> Hi all
> After a very long wait.. I have received the Golden email.
> I would like to thanks everyone her for the continuous support and guidance.


Congrats rahul can you share your timeline


----------



## choudharykrishna (Jul 21, 2015)

rahul1987 said:


> Hi all
> After a very long wait.. I have received the Golden email.
> I would like to thanks everyone her for the continuous support and guidance.


COngratulationS and all the best


----------



## rahul1987 (Aug 4, 2015)

Vivekknagpal said:


> rahul1987 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all
> ...



Below is my time line. 

Ielts jan 2015
Acs Feb 2015
Eoi: Feb 2015 
Invite Feb 2016... Yes it Tom me 1yr to get the invitee 
Visa filed: 6 march 2016
Grant 16 may 2016


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

rahul1987 said:


> Hi all
> After a very long wait.. I have received the Golden email.
> I would like to thanks everyone her for the continuous support and guidance.


Congrats mate! Did you get a direct grant, or did you receive any assessment commencement email or request for info/docos from the CO?


----------



## ramani127 (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi. I also received call from Australian embassy in delhi about my application. I think they have re-initiated the processing and people are getting grants now.

Hoping for the best for all.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello
> 
> I got a strange email from my co today as below
> 
> ...


This probably would mean that currently external agency might be working on doing some checks as mentioned in the email. Possible that ASIO might be doing the checks. Relax and wait hopefully they would comeup with your grant soon.


----------



## Arvmech (Mar 5, 2016)

Hey guys,
i have been a silent spectator in this forum for a very long time. i am very happy to inform that i got my grant yesterday. From the many posts of the forum members, i can say that i was lucky in getting the grant in such a short period of time. Though my waiting time is nothing compared to the some of the other forum members, i would advice you to stay strong and your grant will come. Find below my timeline.
ANZSCO code : 233513 - Production or Plant Engineer
PTE : 09.12.15 - overall 89
Experience : 4.5 yrs
Total points - 70 (30 for age + 15 for edu + 5 for experience + 20 for PTE)
TOEFL for EA - 21.01.16 - 102 / 120 
EA +ve - 14.02.16
EOI applied - 29.02.16
EOI invited - 09.03.16
Visa lodged - 04.04.16
Medicals - 19.04.16
PCC - 21.04.16
CO contact - 22.04.16 for resubmitting PTE score through website
Request completed - 22.04.16
Grant - 18.05.16
No employee verification.


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> This probably would mean that currently external agency might be working on doing some checks as mentioned in the email. Possible that ASIO might be doing the checks. Relax and wait hopefully they would comeup with your grant soon.


Hello vikaschandra
What checks are aligned under external checks any idea
Does work experience verification comes under this roof


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello vikaschandra
> What checks are aligned under external checks any idea
> Does work experience verification comes under this roof


ASIO performs security-related checks. Work experience, etc would probably be done by other external agencies in conjunction with their overseas consular staff.


----------



## choudharykrishna (Jul 21, 2015)

Arvmech said:


> Hey guys,
> i have been a silent spectator in this forum for a very long time. i am very happy to inform that i got my grant yesterday. From the many posts of the forum members, i can say that i was lucky in getting the grant in such a short period of time. Though my waiting time is nothing compared to the some of the other forum members, i would advice you to stay strong and your grant will come. Find below my timeline.
> ANZSCO code : 233513 - Production or Plant Engineer
> PTE : 09.12.15 - overall 89
> ...


Congratulations and all the best


----------



## mohnishsharma (Oct 6, 2015)

Hello Experts

Can anybody please let me know that which ID the mail come from when we receive the grant or any CO contacts us because I do not want to lose the mail just because I dont recognize the mail ID.

I filed my VISA on 26th April and uploaded all the docs but still did not receive any communication from DIPB.
Please help me trace it out.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

mohnishsharma said:


> Hello Experts
> 
> Can anybody please let me know that which ID the mail come from when we receive the grant or any CO contacts us because I do not want to lose the mail just because I dont recognize the mail ID.
> 
> ...


Do you have login to the immiaccount? If yes then you can see all the correspondence with the CO related to your application in the mailbox. 
In case of grant you will get an auto generated email with domain border.gov.au and subject line mentioning your application number make sure you check your spam folder as well.


----------



## help.for.pr (Feb 28, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello
> 
> I got a strange email from my co today as below
> 
> ...


Its there Standard reply, I also got same one.
And after few days got verification call from Delhi Embassy.
So, it means they are doing background checks, educations, jobs etc..


----------



## mohnishsharma (Oct 6, 2015)

help.for.pr said:


> Its there Standard reply, I also got same one.
> And after few days got verification call from Delhi Embassy.
> So, it means they are doing background checks, educations, jobs etc..


Hi Mate

Did you get direct call from Embassy?

What they asked from you? Please share, it will be useful for me as well as I am expecting the same also.

Thanks.


----------



## rambo007 (May 20, 2016)

*confused about stage*

Visa lodged 4 Dec 15 , PCC , medical and form 80 , 1221 submitted on 13 Jan , 22 Feb different case officer asked to submit CV, CV submitted on 24 Feb 16, 04 May skilled support contacted and asked for clarification regarding queries in form 1221 . Can anybody tell me at what stage visa application might be.


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

mohnishsharma said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> Did you get direct call from Embassy?
> 
> ...


Hi there,

I have received the same e-mail on responding to my e-mail for the inquiry that i had made. But, does it mean that they may take another 3 - 4 months and get back for the result or anytime soon we should be hearing something from them.

I am very confused as to what to do at this stage as it is already 120 days passed from visa application date and no CO contact or any change in the immi account is noted for me.

Should i call them and ask, or should i wait for an another month though patiently for their response in this regard.


----------



## mohnishsharma (Oct 6, 2015)

gaudit24 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have received the same e-mail on responding to my e-mail for the inquiry that i had made. But, does it mean that they may take another 3 - 4 months and get back for the result or anytime soon we should be hearing something from them.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate

120 days is a very long period....I can understand how everyday passes in this situation.

Its only 1 month since I lodged my VISA and I am expecting update everyday. But in my opinion you must enquire about your application by making a call or raising a query through immi account.

Atleast you'll get some mental satisfaction.......nothing to lose.


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

mohnishsharma said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Definitely, i would like to call or email them but then many senior members have suggested not doing it as it may raise doubts as why follow up is made with them and can risk chances of granting a visa.

So shall wait, wait and wait........till one day they will grant me visa..


----------



## mohnishsharma (Oct 6, 2015)

gaudit24 said:


> Definitely, i would like to call or email them but then many senior members have suggested not doing it as it may raise doubts as why follow up is made with them and can risk chances of granting a visa.
> 
> So shall wait, wait and wait........till one day they will grant me visa..


hmmm.....that may be correct or may not be.

I have also read that calling again and again can delay the processing of file but In my view after a 3 months gap (which is standard processing period) of DIPB, we have valid right to ask about the status.

I don't think that asking once or twice can harm the visa process.......but not sure.

let us keep a blind trust on god.....he will make everything fine.


----------



## pkabbas (Nov 23, 2015)

granted today: 24-May-2016


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

pkabbas said:


> granted today: 24-May-2016


Congratulation Abbas.


----------



## Vivekknagpal (Apr 28, 2016)

pkabbas said:


> granted today: 24-May-2016


Congrats 
Pls share ur time line


----------



## pkabbas (Nov 23, 2015)

Vivekknagpal said:


> Congrats
> Pls share ur time line


Please look at my signature.


----------



## Abch (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi All
I would like to share happy news that we have got our 189 grant from Adelaide.
Today is the 90th working day after lodging Visa.
Our long wait is paid off.This forum was really helpful and I feel happy each day when I see grants for our members.
I would like to extend my special thanks to Vikaschandra.
All the best and prayers for those who are waiting for grants.
Please see my signature as I have updated all dates.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Congratulations those who got and getting their grants. Good luck to those who are waiting.&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Abch said:


> Hi All
> I would like to share happy news that we have got our 189 grant from Adelaide.
> Today is the 90th working day after lodging Visa.
> Our long wait is paid off.This forum was really helpful and I feel happy each day when I see grants for our members.
> ...


Congratulations so you made it within this week. Happy for you. Best wishes for your future endeavors


----------



## Abch (Dec 18, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations so you made it within this week. Happy for you. Best wishes for your future endeavors



Thanks Vikas


----------



## vrkravi (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi
I have got a similar email today, please let me know if you have got any update.
Thanks
Ravi


----------



## alonzo (Apr 18, 2016)

*Grant!*

Hello Everyone,

I got my grant today, myself, my husband and kid. I was the primary applicant.
No employment verification (had claimed 10 points for work)
Developer Programmer

Time Line


*Visa applied - 2-APR-2016 (75 points)

CO Contact- 19-APR-2016

Documents uploaded - 11-MAY-2016 (Form 80, PCC, medicals)

Visa Grant- 24-MAY-2016* :second:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

alonzo said:


> Hello Everyone, I got my grant today, myself, my husband and kid. I was the primary applicant. No employment verification (had claimed 10 points for work) Developer Programmer Time Line Visa applied - 2-APR-2016 (75 points) CO Contact- 19-APR-2016 Documents uploaded - 11-MAY-2016 (Form 80, PCC, medicals) Visa Grant- 24-MAY-2016 :second:


Congrats!


----------



## alonzo (Apr 18, 2016)

danke schon Andrey


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

vrkravi said:


> Hi
> I have got a similar email today, please let me know if you have got any update.
> Thanks
> Ravi


Hello vrkravi

Which email you're talking about the external checks which is out of dibp control


----------



## vrkravi (Feb 2, 2016)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello vrkravi
> 
> 
> 
> Which email you're talking about the external checks which is out of dibp control




The following one....
The department recognises that the time taken to process this application may be causing concern.



We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertake


----------



## pr_ans (Nov 23, 2015)

Hello All, I received the Golden email today around 10:14AM IST. Thank you all for your inputs & guidance on this.


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

pr_ans said:


> Hello All, I received the Golden email today around 10:14AM IST. Thank you all for your inputs & guidance on this.


Congrats buddy. Our timelines are almost identical. Who was your CO?


----------



## pr_ans (Nov 23, 2015)

sol79 said:


> Congrats buddy. Our timelines are almost identical. Who was your CO?


CO was Ruth - GSM Adelaide


----------



## Vivekknagpal (Apr 28, 2016)

pr_ans said:


> Hello All, I received the Golden email today around 10:14AM IST. Thank you all for your inputs & guidance on this.


Congrats


----------



## Vivekknagpal (Apr 28, 2016)

Guys just wanted to ask did anyone got grant (visa 190) in recent times cause all I can see is "189 grants".
Is there a pattern being followed by DIBP? 
Can anyone guide please.


----------



## uttara (Feb 18, 2016)

pr_ans said:


> Hello All, I received the Golden email today around 10:14AM IST. Thank you all for your inputs & guidance on this.


congrats


----------



## Sumit1984 (Mar 5, 2016)

pr_ans said:


> Hello All, I received the Golden email today around 10:14AM IST. Thank you all for your inputs & guidance on this.


First of all, Congrats and all the best for your future endeavours.
Could you pls confirm what does IP stands for in your timeline and how did you email your case officer ? I mean to which email id ?
Thanks


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

pr_ans said:


> Hello All, I received the Golden email today around 10:14AM IST. Thank you all for your inputs & guidance on this.


Congrats


----------



## pr_ans (Nov 23, 2015)

Thank you all.



Sumit1984 said:


> First of all, Congrats and all the best for your future endeavours.
> Could you pls confirm what does IP stands for in your timeline and how did you email your case officer ? I mean to which email id ?
> Thanks


IP stands for 'Information Provided' something which gets enabled once CO asks you for more info and once the application provides it to the CO, he/she should click this button in ImmiAccount to notify DIBP.


----------



## Sumit1984 (Mar 5, 2016)

pr_ans said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> 
> 
> IP stands for 'Information Provided' something which gets enabled once CO asks you for more info and once the application provides it to the CO, he/she should click this button in ImmiAccount to notify DIBP.


Yeh I got it. Thanks
And bro how about my 2nd question ?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

pr_ans said:


> Hello All, I received the Golden email today around 10:14AM IST. Thank you all for your inputs & guidance on this.


Congratulations Mate


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Vivekknagpal said:


> Guys just wanted to ask did anyone got grant (visa 190) in recent times cause all I can see is "189 grants".
> Is there a pattern being followed by DIBP?
> Can anyone guide please.


Yes grants are coming for applicants from 190 as well.. check this thread as they report mostly here


----------



## pr_ans (Nov 23, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Mate


Thank you Vikas



Sumit1984 said:


> Yeh I got it. Thanks
> And bro how about my 2nd question ?


I sent a mail to [email protected]. I just replied to the same mail from the CO in which Medicals were requested.


----------



## vedhabala (Feb 11, 2016)

Congratulation to all who have received grants 

I have lodged my visa on 20th Feb 2016. CO allocated on 16th March(GSM Adelaide).

No updates after that.

I am an onshore applicant and claiming no experience points.

Called them couple of time, Information agents keep on adding notes to the file and no actual benefit yet.

Is there anything i can do other than waiting? Any advises are appreciated.


----------



## MA87 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi experts.....iam a 189 offshore applicant lodged my visa on 8th dec...co assigned and asked for additional dos on 14th jan and everything was provided by 5th feb and since then my application is in assesment in progress status...been 110 daya since i had providedall the docs...dropped an email to them and got the standard reply tht many in the forum have been recieving...i know waiting is th game but my question is...my husband is lodged as dependent and recently he has a need to travel to uk on an official visit so comp had lodged a priority visa which came back In 2 days so he might be traveling to uk this weekend...i think i shoulf be informing this to co as there is other county travel details provided in form 80...so how do i do this...any suggstions would be of great help...


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

MA87 said:


> Hi experts.....iam a 189 offshore applicant lodged my visa on 8th dec...co assigned and asked for additional dos on 14th jan and everything was provided by 5th feb and since then my application is in assesment in progress status...been 110 daya since i had providedall the docs...dropped an email to them and got the standard reply tht many in the forum have been recieving...i know waiting is th game but my question is...my husband is lodged as dependent and recently he has a need to travel to uk on an official visit so comp had lodged a priority visa which came back In 2 days so he might be traveling to uk this weekend...i think i shoulf be informing this to co as there is other county travel details provided in form 80...so how do i do this...any suggstions would be of great help...


Is he the Primary applicant or you are? If he is and is traveling for more than 14 days? If yes then he should update DIBP about change in adress for this duration. You can use the update us link in the immi account or use form 929 to inform DIBP about the temporary address.


----------



## MA87 (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks vikas...iam the primary applicant... yes plan is for him to be there for about 3 months....he will be travelling this sunday...as he is dependent should i still be updating the info via form to dibp


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

MA87 said:


> Thanks vikas...iam the primary applicant... yes plan is for him to be there for about 3 months....he will be travelling this sunday...as he is dependent should i still be updating the info via form to dibp


In my opinion you should fill in the form and upload to keep DIBP aware of the current situation of the dependant applicant. 
This would lessen the chances of further questioning if done at later stage when required


----------



## raj747 (Oct 23, 2015)

*Finally got *Grant * Today...* *After 190 days of struggle.. *


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

raj747 said:


> *Finally got *Grant * Today...* *After 190 days of struggle.. *


Congrats raj 😉😉😉


----------



## Vivekknagpal (Apr 28, 2016)

raj747 said:


> *Finally got *Grant * Today...* *After 190 days of struggle.. *


Congrats


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

raj747 said:


> *Finally got *Grant * Today...* *After 190 days of struggle.. *


hearty congratulations .....now pray for us...


----------



## KASharma (Apr 28, 2016)

The company I was working was closed few months back and I do not have the job experience letter with me. 

I have 2 questions:

1. Does anyone have draft/sample of Formal Self Statutory Declaration for 261313
2. Do they verify any details of the person/colleague who sign the Declaration as a reference. If Yes then what do they normally verify?


----------



## DelhiBoy (May 15, 2016)

Hi Virk, you are the first person among soo many who mentioned physical verification was done. I have never heard about physical verification from anyone. Can you please tell who visited and what all they checked in your current work place as I suppose you would have been there when the physical verification happened.


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

raj747 said:


> *Finally got *Grant * Today...* *After 190 days of struggle.. *


congrats and all the best


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

raj747 said:


> *Finally got *Grant * Today...* *After 190 days of struggle.. *


Congrats...


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

Congratulations Raj,, all the best


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

DelhiBoy said:


> Hi Virk, you are the first person among soo many who mentioned physical verification was done. I have never heard about physical verification from anyone. Can you please tell who visited and what all they checked in your current work place as I suppose you would have been there when the physical verification happened.



One foreigner man and Indian lady came.They talked to my boss as I was on my duty (solving a complain of a client in his office)..they asked my boss about myself..how and when I joined..how my boss gets clients. They showed all the documents of experience and salary certificate to him and confirmed that they are signed by him..asked about the company's existence years. then checked and clicked photos of attendance register and complaint register in which we note the complaint of every client and the drawers where we kept our tools. Then they showed my pic to a neighbor of my office and asked my name..My boss asked them to wait for me and they said no need..


----------



## seezaheer (Mar 8, 2016)

raj747 said:


> *Finally got *Grant * Today...* *After 190 days of struggle.. *


Congrats RAJ..Now i see some hope as i had applied 2 days earlier than you.

Did you get any verification call/was the verification done..How many points did you claim for your experience...


----------



## raj747 (Oct 23, 2015)

seezaheer said:


> Congrats RAJ..Now i see some hope as i had applied 2 days earlier than you.
> 
> Did you get any verification call/was the verification done..How many points did you claim for your experience...


No.. i didn't get any verification calls.. i didn't claim any points for experience... Offshore applicant but did my masters in Australia...


----------



## Sai_Lakshmi (Sep 6, 2015)

raj747 said:


> No.. i didn't get any verification calls.. i didn't claim any points for experience... Offshore applicant but did my masters in Australia...


Hi Raj,

Congrats . Now I got some hope I lodged my application 10.11.2015 & uploaded all the document upfront, still not even one communication from my CO. 

Regards,
Sai


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

Sai_Lakshmi said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> Congrats . Now I got some hope I lodged my application 10.11.2015 & uploaded all the document upfront, still not even one communication from my CO.
> 
> ...


Sai

I would say you send an email in a polite way asking status of your application. I am sure you will hear grant soon then.


----------



## sekarhttp (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi Mates,
am a onshore applicant, waiting for seniour forum and other members advice

Could you please anyone advice what kind of questions Immigration would ask during the time of employment verification call from AHC, apart from "ROLES RESPONSIBILITIES" question?

Please advice friends, I need to ask my previous company peers/managers to be ready for that



Thanks


----------



## sekarhttp (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi Abbas,

Could you please advice what kind of question they would ask during verification call , apart from roles and responsibilities.

Thanks


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

They would be interested in 2 facts:

1. What you have claimed in your reference letter, etc is true.
2. The company is a legitimate one involved in that line of business.

It's your roles and responsibilities really. Just send them the detailed reference letter you received (as most companies give out generic ones when you resign) and ensure they verify that. This is especially important for large companies that have centralised HR functions where they may not contact the person who signed the letter (though the letter would be on file somewhere).


----------



## Sai_Lakshmi (Sep 6, 2015)

pras07 said:


> Sai
> 
> I would say you send an email in a polite way asking status of your application. I am sure you will hear grant soon then.


Hi Pras,

I sent mail April 02 and got the standard reply from the CO. waiting kills mate today 200th day still waiting.

Regards
Sai


----------



## suewonder (Feb 19, 2016)

1400ashi said:


> congrats and all the best


congrats mate. hope a nice journey...


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

Sai_Lakshmi said:


> Hi Pras,
> 
> I sent mail April 02 and got the standard reply from the CO. waiting kills mate today 200th day still waiting.
> 
> ...


Well, many people called them and shared their frustration level to reception lady and she ignited the process then. Even many of them have received their grant too.


----------



## Sumit1984 (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi guys
My second case officer (Shaun) contacted me on 19 May through email ([email protected]) and asked me to edit some details in form 80 (bcoz by mistake I filled something wrong in that form, my mistake) and on the same day I amend that form and uploaded in my immi account and also emailed to the same email id from which I received the email.
Strange thing is that there is no correspondence in my immi account.
So just wondering has anyone experienced same thing ??


----------



## mfareed (Dec 18, 2015)

Any one knows estimated time of 489 FS of visa processing 

Invitation 22 jan 2016
mfareed-gmail.com
Visa lodged 16 FEb 2016
All doc + Med front loaded till 11 Mar 2016
Co contact- XXXX
No change on IMMI status written "Application received and will be assessed"
GRANt------------


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

mfareed said:


> Any one knows estimated time of 489 FS of visa processing
> 
> Invitation 22 jan 2016
> mfareed-gmail.com
> ...


Fareed 489FS is currently having delay. DIBP had sent delay email to an applicant which would mean the visa processing would be finalised by July.


----------



## sharif444 (May 17, 2016)

*Vikaschandra*



vikaschandra said:


> Fareed 489FS is currently having delay. DIBP had sent delay email to an applicant which would mean the visa processing would be finalised by July.


 Do you know about 489 State sponshorship. I applied in 11th July 2015 and still waiting.
Last contact 13th may: Routine processing. Why they so delay?


----------



## sekarhttp (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi Mates,
am a onshore applicant, waiting for seniour forum and other members advice

Could you please anyone advice what kind of questions Immigration would ask during the time of employment verification call from AHC, apart from "ROLES RESPONSIBILITIES" question?

Please advice friends, I need to ask my previous company peers/managers to be ready for that



Thanks


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

sekarhttp said:


> Hi Mates,
> am a onshore applicant, waiting for seniour forum and other members advice
> 
> Could you please anyone advice what kind of questions Immigration would ask during the time of employment verification call from AHC, apart from "ROLES RESPONSIBILITIES" question?
> ...


I have not gone through AHC calls but have seen many people feedback here. 
Basically they confirm all the details you had provided, i.e., DOB, Visa subclass applied, education details, employment details like joining dates, salary, designation, reporting manager and then details of your RnR with hardware/model details specifically if you are into IT support.


----------



## sekarhttp (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi Buddy - PRAS007,

Thanks for the detailed explanation

am also applied CSNE job code but on 190 and recently submitted all docs as per CO request, 

Now I need to tell to my previous company peers and managers to ready for the call, That"s why asked,


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

sharif444 said:


> Do you know about 489 State sponshorship. I applied in 11th July 2015 and still waiting.
> Last contact 13th may: Routine processing. Why they so delay?


Sharif as my previous post says the delay would be be cause DIBP might have capped and queued the 489 applications reason could be limited quota. Most probably they might start processing the 489 applications from July 2016.


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

Guys, I got his email last week from CO Contact. Is there any chance i will get it?. I got it exactly after 28 days of CO contact (without contacting them). Is this standard email? and does this mean I will have to wait for another 3 months ? Below is the Mail copy

CO Contact : 19th April
Uploaded : 20th April
CO below email : 18th May


Dear Migration Agent,

The application is currently undergoing routine processing. We will contact you if we require any further information.

Regards,


----------



## sharif444 (May 17, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Sharif as my previous post says the delay would be be cause DIBP might have capped and queued the 489 applications reason could be limited quota. Most probably they might start processing the 489 applications from July 2016.


Thanks vikas.


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

help.for.pr said:


> Its there Standard reply, I also got same one.
> And after few days got verification call from Delhi Embassy.
> So, it means they are doing background checks, educations, jobs etc..


Hello
Till the time I didn't got any verification call nor any visit, what does this mean
Are they stocked to the timelines of 12 months for Indian national

I also came to know that once co verifies the documents the status on immi account changes from received to verified is this true
Really disturbed since completed 191 days today since the lodgement.
Can an expert comment in this please


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello Till the time I didn't got any verification call nor any visit, what does this mean Are they stocked to the timelines of 12 months for Indian national I also came to know that once co verifies the documents the status on immi account changes from received to verified is this true Really disturbed since completed 191 days today since the lodgement. Can an expert comment in this please



No this is not true. 90 of applicants get qpproved in 90 days.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello
> Till the time I didn't got any verification call nor any visit, what does this mean
> Are they stocked to the timelines of 12 months for Indian national
> 
> ...


Ganesh there is no such status as verified on the immi account. check the attachments for the flow.

Many applicants are awaiting their grants and their status still remains as Application received. Hopefully the grant would come soon to you.


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> No this is not true. 90 of applicants get qpproved in 90 days.


Hello Andreyxb 

I'm talking about the standard email which I received from dibp about national security, medical and character wherever applicable 
Have upload medical and PCC upfront
Is the above procedure takes 12 months

Can you also help to understand what are national security checks, thanks


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Ganesh there is no such status as verified on the immi account. check the attachments for the flow.
> 
> Many applicants are awaiting their grants and their status still remains as Application received. Hopefully the grant would come soon to you.


Thanks vikaschandra 
This suffice and clears my dilemma


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello Andreyxb
> 
> I'm talking about the standard email which I received from dibp about national security, medical and character wherever applicable
> Have upload medical and PCC upfront
> ...


Ganesh what Andrey mentioned is mostly 90% of the cases are cleared within the SLA of 90 days some cases get stuck due to further scrutinization.

integrity check can include anything like education, employment, travel movements etc. 

Numerous cases are pending pertaining to security checks and hopefully they would clear those soon. 

For now take a deep breath and relax all would fall in place. Best wishes with your application.


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

manreetvirk said:


> One foreigner man and Indian lady came.They talked to my boss as I was on my duty (solving a complain of a client in his office)..they asked my boss about myself..how and when I joined..how my boss gets clients. They showed all the documents of experience and salary certificate to him and confirmed that they are signed by him..asked about the company's existence years. then checked and clicked photos of attendance register and complaint register in which we note the complaint of every client and the drawers where we kept our tools. Then they showed my pic to a neighbor of my office and asked my name..My boss asked them to wait for me and they said no need..


Hi
I am using mobile app..so can't see your signature 
May I know your occupation code?
And did u submit letter from hr regarding your job duties?
Thanks.
Pankaj


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

sol79 said:


> They would be interested in 2 facts:
> 
> 1. What you have claimed in your reference letter, etc is true.
> 2. The company is a legitimate one involved in that line of business.
> ...


HELLLO SOL79

I too got physical verification from AHC.Actually my boss started other two business in same organization before few months back as he was facing fall in his prime business and when they came they were asking why oother two business.However my boss explianed all things to them and moreover i am working in the organization only which i have applied for.how they will ake it . can u tell me as i wrie this because i read your thread and 2nd point)The company is a legitimate one involved in that line of business.)


----------



## MA87 (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks vikas...i dont see the update us link in immi account...iam i overlooking


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

MA87 said:


> Thanks vikas...i dont see the update us link in immi account...iam i overlooking


Hello check it under Related Links you will find us all the options


----------



## taurasmishu (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi All,

I got the invite on 17th Feb 2016 and paid my fees on 2nd March. I uploaded all of my documents by 16th March. Then I received email from GSM.Brisbane on 22nd March and I provided information on 26th March.

After that I got to know about my background check at my previous employer and even I received a call, on 22nd April, from Australian High commission, New Delhi and they took my interview regarding my Job profile. Now I didn't receive any further coomunication from them and my application's status is still 'Assessment in progress'.

I tried to contact them through email but no response from their side except an auto-reply email.

Is there anyone who is also facing same situation and can anyone tell how much time they will take for grant.

TIA


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

taurasmishu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the invite on 17th Feb 2016 and paid my fees on 2nd March. I uploaded all of my documents by 16th March. Then I received email from GSM.Brisbane on 22nd March and I provided information on 26th March.
> 
> ...


Tia many applicants in similar situation. Check the thread below

189 Visa Lodge 2016 Gang

189-Visa-Lodge-2015-Gang


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

taurasmishu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the invite on 17th Feb 2016 and paid my fees on 2nd March. I uploaded all of my documents by 16th March. Then I received email from GSM.Brisbane on 22nd March and I provided information on 26th March.
> 
> ...


No certain time. You may get grant within week, month or months.... I am waiting since Dec 2015....


----------



## samsonk76 (Dec 22, 2015)

Dear Forum,

While I wait for the Grant to come through - had a few questions on its processing?

I Had my AHC verification call from Delhi on 19/05/2016 which went quite well. 

1) Would my employers receive the same calls? My most recent company is relatively small and no HR contacts mentioned in my documents (not claiming points for this company).

Or does the verification happen to only companies for which points are being claimed?

2) How long approximately after a successful verification are the grants issued?

_____________________________________________________

ICT Business Analyst 261111 (65 Points)
ACS CLEARED 3/12/2015
EOI Submitted 11/12/2015
Invited 29/01/2016 
Visa Lodged 17/02/2016 
1st CO Contact 29/02/2016
Medicals & PCC Completed 15/03/2016 
2nd CO Contact 07/04/2016 - PCC for Spouse UAE visit - Sent correct dates for UAE visit (less than a year) requesting exemption
CO confirmed UAE PCC not required 23/04/2016
AHC Verification 19/05/2016
Grant : XX/XX/2016 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Tarun1410 (Apr 20, 2013)

samsonk76 said:


> Dear Forum,
> 
> While I wait for the Grant to come through - had a few questions on its processing?
> 
> ...


1) If you are not claiming point, no verification will happen. However for the other company for which you claim points, they may contact or may not contact.. there have been cases where only applicants were contacted, where only employers were contacted, both were contacted, physical verification happened or nothing happened.

2) There are cases with 1 day, 1 week, I month and more than 3 months..see what milestones have you crossed.


----------



## samsonk76 (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks for the reply Tarun, :fingerscrossed: and waiting.


Our timelines look almost the same...




Tarun1410 said:


> 1) If you are not claiming point, no verification will happen. However for the other company for which you claim points, they may contact or may not contact.. there have been cases where only applicants were contacted, where only employers were contacted, both were contacted, physical verification happened or nothing happened.
> 
> 2) There are cases with 1 day, 1 week, I month and more than 3 months..see what milestones have you crossed.


----------



## ramio (Jan 6, 2016)

*Subclass 189 more than 7 months*

Hey guys,

I have been waiting for my 189 application for 7 months and 10 days now. I applied on the 24th of October, 2015. I was allocated a case officer on the 10th of November, asking for additional documents, which I submitted the same day. Since then, no news.

I am an onshore applicant. I am on a 574 postgraduate student visa. I completed my Masters and now I am into the first year of my PhD. The issue is I am not quite sure whether I want to continue with the PhD. I wanted to ask if anyone of you guys knows what happens if I decide to quit the PhD. Which visa will I be on given that I was given a bridging visa when I applied for the 189 (the bridging visa is not active until my student visa expires, which is in 2018). Any help would be much appreciated.

Do you think I can speed up the process by conveying this information to the case officer? I am supposed to give a confirmation seminar for the PhD soon and this is a deadline.

Rami


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

ramio said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i have been waiting for my 189 application for 7 months and 10 days now. I applied on the 24th of october, 2015. I was allocated a case officer on the 10th of november, asking for additional documents, which i submitted the same day. Since then, no news.
> 
> ...


hello rami

i think you should not quit your study as now you are on student visa .if you leave this then you will become unlawful citizen or you have to leave that country.and there is no any process to expedite the process.


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

REXYRR said:


> hello rami
> 
> i think you should not quit your study as now you are on student visa .if you leave this then you will become unlawful citizen or you have to leave that country.and there is no any process to expedite the process.


The person replying to you is correct. We were in a pretty similiar situation when pur 190 was being processed. Since the bridging does not come into effect until you current student visa expires, you are better off being a student. Of course, you have the right to ring or email immigration asking for them to cancel your student visa, however, your bridging also terminates at that point. You would then have to apply for a Bridging Visa E which has no work and no travel attached to it. If all of this can be done in a day, you are lawful. Between your cancellation of student visa and grant of bridging visa, if a day is wasted, you become unlawful at that very moment. This could serve as a negative factor when your CO assesses your application. All in all, forget everything for now, and continue being a student. Hope this helps.


----------



## Tarun1410 (Apr 20, 2013)

*Finally Granted!!*

Dear All,

Extremely Happy to Announce that me and my wife have finally been granted PR 189 visa today!!

You can see the timelines in my signature and below :

SC - 189 | ICT SA - 261112 
ACS-24/08/2015 
PTE - 29/05/2015 - Overall Band:90
Points: 65 (Age -25, Education - 15, English -20, Work Ex- 5)
ITA: 03/02/2016 
PCC India :12/02/2016 
PCC UAE:17/02/2016 
Visa Lodged:19/02/2016
All Docs Uploaded:28/02/2016 
Meds: 26/02/2016 
CO (GSM Adelaide):04/03/2016 (Assessment Commence-No Documents Requested)
Emp Verification: 30/05/2016
Grant : 03/06/2016 
IED : 07/09/2016

It has been a long journey with Ups and downs and thankfully we made it!!

My sincere thanks to Vikas & Jeeten who helped me sail through tough times.

I wish all of you very best for the future and hope that all who are waiting get their grants soon !! 

I have updated the immitracker!!

I shall be still around in case I could help anyone with anything.

Regards,


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Tarun1410 said:


> Dear All, Extremely Happy to Announce that me and my wife have finally been granted PR 189 visa today!! You can see the timelines in my signature and below : SC - 189 | ICT SA - 261112 ACS-24/08/2015 PTE - 29/05/2015 - Overall Band:90 Points: 65 (Age -25, Education - 15, English -20, Work Ex- 5) ITA: 03/02/2016 PCC India :12/02/2016 PCC UAE:17/02/2016 Visa Lodged:19/02/2016 All Docs Uploaded:28/02/2016 Meds: 26/02/2016 CO (GSM Adelaide):04/03/2016 (Assessment Commence-No Documents Requested) Emp Verification: 30/05/2016 Grant : 03/06/2016 IED : 07/09/2016 It has been a long journey with Ups and downs and thankfully we made it!! My sincere thanks to Vikas & Jeeten who helped me sail through tough times. I wish all of you very best for the future and hope that all who are waiting get their grants soon !! I have updated the immitracker!! I shall be still around in case I could help anyone with anything. Regards,


Congrats and good luck with the move?


----------



## alonzo (Apr 18, 2016)

Congrats ! Now the real deal begins for all of us who got grants recently.. The move....  Good luck


----------



## rohitjaggi (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi everyone

Was away so i could not update it here.

Finally after a long wait, I have got my 189 visa grant for me and my lovely wife.

Thanks guys for all your support.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

rohitjaggi said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Was away so i could not update it here.
> 
> ...


Congratulations... rohit and your lovely wife.💐


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

rohitjaggi said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Was away so i could not update it here.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Dear All,

Need your help.

How long does it take for Vetassess as I had submitted my application under Customer Service Manager Anszco code 149212 but am yet to hear from them? 

Also can one immediately after lodging EOI once the assessment is received, apply for CSOL nominations if they are open or is there a waiting period after the lodging EOI

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

aragon140 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Need your help.
> 
> ...


My experience 3 months


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

In my immi account it shows "application received". I have lodge visa application on 7 May still no co contact. How long does it takes and once CO is assigned then will my status "application received" be changed ?


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

harinderjitf5 said:


> In my immi account it shows "application received". I have lodge visa application on 7 May still no co contact. How long does it takes and once CO is assigned then will my status "application received" be changed ?


You mean 07 May 2016? If so, then your journey has just started. I am waiting since 5 Dec 2015, no Co contact and status is still application received.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

harinderjitf5 said:


> In my immi account it shows "application received". I have lodge visa application on 7 May still no co contact. How long does it takes and once CO is assigned then will my status "application received" be changed ?


Anything between 2-6 weeks ususlly.


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi folks,

I know there are quite a few people in this thread who's been waiting for their visas since mid-2015 and beyond. I've just started a new thread to discuss concerns about the work of DIBP and how this can be improved via complaining to the relevant authorities.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-complaint-commonwealth-ombudsman-dibp.html

Please have your say, express your opinion and share your experience.


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

ravinain said:


> You mean 07 May 2016? If so, then your journey has just started. I am waiting since 5 Dec 2015, no Co contact and status is still application received.




Maybe it's a good news ...


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Wish all waiting including myself a good luck!


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

harinderjitf5 said:


> In my immi account it shows "application received". I have lodge visa application on 7 May still no co contact. How long does it takes and once CO is assigned then will my status "application received" be changed ?





You might be lucky to get a direct grant ... Provided you've submitted all required documents without any mistake on your application forms ..Good luck !


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

IvS said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I know there are quite a few people in this thread who's been waiting for their visas since mid-2015 and beyond. I've just started a new thread to discuss concerns about the work of DIBP and how this can be improved via complaining to the relevant authorities.
> 
> ...


Mate ombudsman complaint is not justified . I have been waiting since August 2015. Understand your frustration. I am frustrated too. 

I agree the process is not transparent and lacks clarity however this is s process they follow and it is not personal as they don't know any of us to be biased. 

If at all you can provide feedback. Ombudsman is not meant for such things 

Personally I feel their process follows legal guidelines so raising an ombudsman complaint will not impact the outcome of your case. Question still remains whether it is justified 

Cheers


----------



## sethisaab (Mar 7, 2016)

I had lodged my visa application on 1st April and had received commencement mail on 16th April since then my immi account shows "application received".


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Greg1946 said:


> My experience 3 months


Dear Greg

Thanks for the revert. I am actually entering the 14th week since lodging with Vetassess.... Just wanted to check if you had also applied through Vetassess for Customer Service?


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

Greg1946 said:


> Mate ombudsman complaint is not justified . I have been waiting since August 2015. Understand your frustration. I am frustrated too.
> 
> I agree the process is not transparent and lacks clarity however this is s process they follow and it is not personal as they don't know any of us to be biased.
> 
> ...


I have to disagree with you. That is part of the work of the ombudsman to deal with public complaints including those concerning slow processing. You can have a look at their annual report, they receive quite a few such complaints. 

I am not at all saying that DIBP does not follow legal guidelines they just do not comply with their set service standards thus affecting the applicants. This is our legal right to rise this issue and complain about the pace at which they work. 

I made a call to the ombudsman office today and was told that this is perfectly fine, however a complaint first needs to go via DIBP complaints branch and if no agreement is reached proceed to the ombudsman.

They are delaying the process not by 4 days but 4 months! I do not think it is humane to do so without disclosing the reasons.


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

no man. my medial and pcc is pending.


alexdegzy said:


> You might be lucky to get a direct grant ... Provided you've submitted all required documents without any mistake on your application forms ..Good luck !


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

I have lodged Visa on 7 may 2016 and still waiting for CO assign. 
I have some queriws hope someone can clear it.
My passport has been changed since i lodge Visa application and I have left my job. Please let me know how would I inform DIBP? Should I fill some kind of form for this ?


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

harinderjitf5 said:


> I have lodged Visa on 7 may 2016 and still waiting for CO assign.
> I have some queriws hope someone can clear it.
> My passport has been changed since i lodge Visa application and I have left my job. Please let me know how would I inform DIBP? Should I fill some kind of form for this ?


You can do it in your immiaccount by pressing "Update us".


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

harinderjitf5 said:


> I have lodged Visa on 7 may 2016 and still waiting for CO assign.
> I have some queriws hope someone can clear it.
> My passport has been changed since i lodge Visa application and I have left my job. Please let me know how would I inform DIBP? Should I fill some kind of form for this ?


As mentioned by IvS use the update us link alterntibely you can fill in form 929 and upload it as well


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

*regarding medical*

Yes did it. One more thing:-
I was planning to go for medical before I lodge visa application. I took appointment for medical and pcc. I generated HAP ID using my health declaration. 
My PCC appointment was two days before my medical appointment. While doing PCC I came to know that I need to apply for re-issue of passport due to marriage. So they put "cancelled" stamp on my passport. I contact regarding this with clinic. They told me that canceled passport is not valid for medical so take the appointment later on. 

Then I decided to lodge visa application without pcc and medical. Now I have new passport. My query is that how will I go for medical now. 
1) Should I wait for CO assign so that he can ask me to do that ? I read that CO will assign HAP Id. But in my case I have already generated HAP ID with old passport. 
2) If I try to go for medical with current HAP ID then it shows old passport number and there is not option to edit it ?
3) I have not enter HAP ID while filling visa lodge application. Now what can I do to update co or dibp ?






vikaschandra said:


> As mentioned by IvS use the update us link alterntibely you can fill in form 929 and upload it as well


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

harinderjitf5 said:


> Yes did it. One more thing:-
> I was planning to go for medical before I lodge visa application. I took appointment for medical and pcc. I generated HAP ID using my health declaration.
> My PCC appointment was two days before my medical appointment. While doing PCC I came to know that I need to apply for re-issue of passport due to marriage. So they put "cancelled" stamp on my passport. I contact regarding this with clinic. They told me that canceled passport is not valid for medical so take the appointment later on.
> 
> ...


I understand your concern mate. Call the clinic and talk to them explaining the situation most probably they would give you an appointment and would ask you to carry both the passport the cancelled and the new one. 

Since you have already sent information about new passport through Immi account no need to worry just wait the passport details will be updated by the CO. 

You would not be able to update the Hap id details as it has already been encoded with your application.

Further if the clinic does not allow you to go for medicals then you will have to wait for the CO to assign you with a new Hap id. But do try to call the clinic I presume it will work out


----------



## chetan chavda (Apr 30, 2016)

Dear Friends,

I need help from all of you. I lodge my visa file on 19th December 2015 for QLD SS. CO contacted on 14th Jan 2016, all documents submitted in March 2016, current employer verification in April 2016 and 1st employer verification on 4th May 2016. 

My queries are:

1. Should CO done physical verification? bcz in one thread it mentioned that after 15 days of employer verification visa grant do not come than physical verification happens.

2. My 1st employer replied late after one month so is this create any impact on grant?

3. How much time it will take grant? bcz it is 6th month of waiting.

4. Is it advisable to call DIBP Brisbane office?

Or any updates in my case please help me waiting is really frustrating you all passed from the condition so please guide me to tackle the condition

Regards,


----------



## Tarun1410 (Apr 20, 2013)

chetan chavda said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I need help from all of you. I lodge my visa file on 19th December 2015 for QLD SS. CO contacted on 14th Jan 2016, all documents submitted in March 2016, current employer verification in April 2016 and 1st employer verification on 4th May 2016.
> 
> ...


My responses inline.

Suggest you email / Call them and ask them an update.


----------



## chetan chavda (Apr 30, 2016)

Tarun1410 said:


> My responses inline.
> 
> Suggest you email / Call them and ask them an update.


Thank you very much for your kind support. I am planning to call GSM office Brisbane. 

Regards,

Chetan


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi Chetan, I sent you a PM


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi,

I was filling form 929 for address and passport details changes but stucked on some questions(4, 6 10, 13).

1) Questions 4 asks for (Client number issued to the applicant by the department, File number issued to the applicant by the
department, Application receipt number issued to the applicant by the department, Passport/travel document number (previously provided to
the department) Passport number.

Please let me know what should I fill there. I only know about previous passport number but what about other options ? Should I fill these too ?

2) Question 6 asks about "At which office was the application lodged?" what does it mean ?

3) Question 10 asks for "Effective dates for new contact details". What should be filled there ?

4) Question 13 asks for other passports held by the applicants. Should I mention my cancelled passport(old one) there or leave it blank as I do not have any other valid passport ?


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

And where should I mention the reason for passport change ?


----------



## snimbalkar (Jan 13, 2016)

IvS said:


> I have to disagree with you. That is part of the work of the ombudsman to deal with public complaints including those concerning slow processing. You can have a look at their annual report, they receive quite a few such complaints.
> 
> I am not at all saying that DIBP does not follow legal guidelines they just do not comply with their set service standards thus affecting the applicants. This is our legal right to rise this issue and complain about the pace at which they work.
> 
> ...


Hi IvS, 
I agree with you that the Ombudsman has the authority to deal with this. I too am waiting since September 2015. Please let me know if and when you raise a complaint with DIPB. I too shall join in the complaint process and then Ombudsman complaint.

Thanks


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

snimbalkar said:


> Hi IvS,
> I agree with you that the Ombudsman has the authority to deal with this. I too am waiting since September 2015. Please let me know if and when you raise a complaint with DIPB. I too shall join in the complaint process and then Ombudsman complaint.
> 
> Thanks


Hi snimbalkar,

There is no point to lodge complaint about process. It is waste of time and effort. I had already done that and got the standard response. DIBP were supposed to respond to my complaint within 15 days but I got response in month.

I had raised my concerns regarding transparency, time duration to get visa etc.

After getting the response my feedback I realized that they are same people so there is no point to lodge complaint. I think they have email templates for different type of complaints and send them to people.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Today I received an email asking for further information asking for Australia PCC. However, I have already front-loaded this information ages ago. What should I do in this case? (from GSM Adelaide)


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi folks,

Just got a new kinda reply from gsm.allocated, bit different from what I got before, here it is:

"Thank you for your email.

We appreciate you are concerned at the time taken to process your application. Unfortunately, ensuring all the legal requirements are met in relation to an application can take some time. In particular, it can take several months to gain any necessary health, character and national security clearances from other agencies. 
I regret that I cannot provide a more positive response, however our office cannot proceed further until all legislative requirements have been met."

Anyone had this variant before? 
Mind you, PCCs submitted and health checks cleared back in November.. These standard replies are just daunting.


----------



## uttara (Feb 18, 2016)

IvS said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Just got a new kinda reply from gsm.allocated, bit different from what I got before, here it is:
> 
> ...


Was that an answer of your e-mail?


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

uttara said:


> Was that an answer of your e-mail?


That's the reply I got after requesting an update on my application.
The letter they typically send is a bit different.. not too much, but still..
Just wonder whether this is another standard response or an actual human wrote it.


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

ravinain said:


> Hi snimbalkar,
> 
> There is no point to lodge complaint about process. It is waste of time and effort. I had already done that and got the standard response. DIBP were supposed to respond to my complaint within 15 days but I got response in month.
> 
> ...


Hi Ravinain,

Did you lodge your complain via https://www.border.gov.au/about/con...mplaints-suggestions/visa-citizenship-service

or just by emailing them at gsm.allocated?

People from the ombudsman office advised me that they should take 2 weeks to reply and that it is a different branch of the department. If they don't get back to you in 2 weeks or the answer is not satisfactory you can then continue with the ombudsman.


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

IvS said:


> Hi Ravinain,
> 
> Did you lodge your complain via https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/provide-feedback/compliments-complaints-suggestions/visa-citizenship-service
> 
> ...


Yes, I lodged complaint on same link as I was not getting response of my emails sent to GSM.


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

ravinain said:


> Yes, I lodged complaint on same link as I was not getting response of my emails sent to GSM.


Could you please post here the reply you received from them?


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

IvS said:


> Could you please post here the reply you received from them?


I am waiting since December 2015, in other words, more than 52% of common Year has been passed.

Here is the reply:

I am writing to you today in response to a Global Feedback Unit (GFU) enquiry you made on 27 April 2016 regarding the processing of your *Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa application. The Feedback Case number is IMMI-yy-xxxx.* Please quote this number in any further enquiries relating to this matter.

*

In your feedback you have expressed concern regarding the time taken to process your subclass 189 visa, the level of transparency of the assessment process and the difficulty in obtaining quick responses to your enquires.*

*

The Department recognises that the time taken to process this application is causing you concern.* You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against the legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation.

*

I can confirm that your application remains in progress and that no additional information is required from you at this stage. Processing times for individual applications vary depending on individual circumstances and the complexity of each case.* This can include the time required to verify supporting documentation.* Verification processes are an essential part of maintaining the integrity of the skilled visa programme. Accordingly, the Department cannot provide a definitive timeframe for the finalisation of each individual application.

*

I also acknowledge your concern about enquiry response times. We endeavour to respond to all correspondence in a timely manner, however I note that due to current work volumes, some responses have been delayed. *

*

The Department is committed to service improvement and your feedback provides us with information to help improve the quality of our services.* I would like to thank you for taking the time to provide the department with this feedback.


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

Oh, that is basically a generic reply! How ridiculous! Seems like they haven't even looked at your case to provide this feedback. 

Are you going to take your case to the ombudsman?


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

IvS said:


> Oh, that is basically a generic reply! How ridiculous! Seems like they haven't even looked at your case to provide this feedback.
> 
> Are you going to take your case to the ombudsman?


It seems nothing is in their hand as external check is going on otherwise they could have provided us definite time frame. So it waste of time to chase or escalate the case. The only option left is to WAIT... WAIT.... and WAIT.


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

ravinain said:


> It seems nothing is in their hand as external check is going on otherwise they could have provided us definite time frame. So it waste of time to chase or escalate the case. The only option left is to WAIT... WAIT.... and WAIT.


That's the problem. We do not know what is causing the delay, whether these are real external checks or mishandling of applications. I much agree that transparency is absolutely absent in this process, something that protects DIBP but brings so much stress and uncertainty to the general public.


----------



## jesiu (Jan 25, 2016)

I have question regarding medical examination. Can I do it before I get invitation state?

At the moment I'm waiting for nomination from state for 190 visa


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

jesiu said:


> I have question regarding medical examination. Can I do it before I get invitation state?
> 
> At the moment I'm waiting for nomination from state for 190 visa


Better to do when you receive invitation as it won't take more than a week and most importantly it may impact your IED.


----------



## puri.abhi (Apr 10, 2016)

harinderjitf5 said:


> In my immi account it shows "application received". I have lodge visa application on 7 May still no co contact. How long does it takes and once CO is assigned then will my status "application received" be changed ?


It depends on case to case, I have seen cases where assigning a case officer took 1 week to 3 months. And once case officer is assigned your status will change to either information requested or Assessment in progress.

Hope this information helps.


PTE Academic (23/02/2016) : 70 Overall (Proficient) || Skill : Analyst Programmer - 261311 || ACS (06/04/2016) : Positive || Partner skills qualifications : Positive || EOI : Submitted (08/04/2016) || Invitation : 25/05/2016 || Visa Lodge : 07/06/2016 || PCC : 07/06/2016 || Documents Uploaded : 10/06/2016 || CO Assigned: 14/06/2016 (GSM Adelaide) || CO Contacted : 14/06/2016 || Required Documents Uploaded: 14/06/2016 || :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jesiu (Jan 25, 2016)

ravinain said:


> Better to do when you receive invitation as it won't take more than a week and most importantly it may impact your IED.


Thanks for reply. It would be more convinient for me to do it now in Australi.
I'm also wonder to do medical I have to set up ImmiAccount first. 
Can I do that before actual application?
And Can I do medical in Australi and Apply from outside Australia? 

Cheers


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

IvS said:


> That's the problem. We do not know what is causing the delay, whether these are real external checks or mishandling of applications. I much agree that transparency is absolutely absent in this process, something that protects DIBP but brings so much stress and uncertainty to the general public.


Hello IvS

I lodged my visa 190 on 21 nov, co allocated on 21 dec and on the same day I was asked about further evidence on employment , generally till the time frame of 28 days won't pass co won't come back to the application and eventually he is stucked with an another application
I got a same reply on 15 may which is as below


We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.

The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that we will do all we can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible.

Now awaiting for security checks since medical is finalized for my family and PCC too
As per the asio website they check the background about do we have any links with terrorist any political motivated violence etc
The wait is just sucking man


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello IvS
> 
> I lodged my visa 190 on 21 nov, co allocated on 21 dec and on the same day I was asked about further evidence on employment , generally till the time frame of 28 days won't pass co won't come back to the application and eventually he is stucked with an another application
> I got a same reply on 15 may which is as below
> ...



http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/1082761-security-check.html#post10421185


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Rabbahs said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/1082761-security-check.html#post10421185


Hello Rabbahs

What will they check about?
What kind of information do they access in the country of origin


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello Rabbahs
> 
> What will they check about?
> What kind of information do they access in the country of origin


I don't know much about it, this website might help,

http://www.asio.gov.au/ASIO-and-National-Security/Partners/NIC.html


----------



## jesiu (Jan 25, 2016)

Can I create ImmiAccount before my state nominee or I have use unique link from (similar like for NSW sent link to apply when they invite people)?


----------



## ladanow (Oct 13, 2015)

I want to know if the email i received below means that my case went to External security check or it in normal check.

######## email ##############
You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.

The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application.


----------



## ladanow (Oct 13, 2015)

delete


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

ladanow said:


> I want to know if the email i received below means that my case went to External security check or it in normal check.
> 
> ######## email ##############
> You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.
> ...


It must be going through External security check


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

ladanow said:


> I want to know if the email i received below means that my case went to External security check or it in normal check.
> 
> ######## email ##############
> You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.
> ...


Couple of other people, including me, also got this email.


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Just like a dream I received immi grant letter for my family and I ... Exactly 26 days of lodging and 18 days after CO contact . 
No employment verification to my knowledge 
IED November 23rd
... I can't explain the feelings right now ... It's still like a dream .. 
To God be all the glory and my profound gratitude to this platform which made the journey possible .. Top on the list is my mentor : Jairichi , I sincerely appreciate you and owe you so much .. Also to Andrey for always calming my worries .. Keeda, Maggie and all . Thank you so very much ... Wish all waiting applicants good luck .


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

*Ill*



Rabbahs said:


> Couple of other people, including me, also got this email.


Hello

What is the set procedure for Indian national any idea
I also got the same email from my co
What kind of external checks they would be doing against our case 

As per asio website 
If we are a threat to security system
Any criminal background and much more


----------



## Inazir (Apr 23, 2016)

alexdegzy said:


> Just like a dream I received immi grant letter for my family and I ... Exactly 26 days of lodging and 18 days after CO contact .
> No employment verification to my knowledge
> IED November 23rd
> ... I can't explain the feelings right now ... It's still like a dream ..
> To God be all the glory and my profound gratitude to this platform which made the journey possible .. Top on the list is my mentor : Jairichi , I sincerely appreciate you and owe you so much .. Also to Andrey for always calming my worries .. Keeda, Maggie and all . Thank you so very much ... Wish all waiting applicants good luck .


Congratz mate. Wish you all the best for your future in Australia


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

What is "Skill support contact" ? Is it different from CO contact ? If yes then what they asks for or need ?


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello
> 
> What is the set procedure for Indian national any idea
> I also got the same email from my co
> ...


Hello

One Australian lady and Indian man came for a personal visit in my company today and asked many questions to my MD and took the photos and every single piece of information as possible.
Now what would be the next step


----------



## sarbjass (Jul 29, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello
> 
> One Australian lady and Indian man came for a personal visit in my company today and asked many questions to my MD and took the photos and every single piece of information as possible.
> Now what would be the next step


Please upload your signature for more information. Haven't you submitted the complete docs like salary slip, bank statement and tax docs or not. what is your occupation code and when did you apply. Kindly share the information.


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

sarbjass said:


> Please upload your signature for more information. Haven't you submitted the complete docs like salary slip, bank
> 
> Occupation 221214 internal auditor
> Visa lodged 21 nov
> ...


----------



## sarbjass (Jul 29, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> sarbjass said:
> 
> 
> > Please upload your signature for more information. Haven't you submitted the complete docs like salary slip, bank
> ...


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

alexdegzy said:


> Just like a dream I received immi grant letter for my family and I ... Exactly 26 days of lodging and 18 days after CO contact .
> No employment verification to my knowledge
> IED November 23rd
> ... I can't explain the feelings right now ... It's still like a dream ..
> To God be all the glory and my profound gratitude to this platform which made the journey possible .. Top on the list is my mentor : Jairichi , I sincerely appreciate you and owe you so much .. Also to Andrey for always calming my worries .. Keeda, Maggie and all . Thank you so very much ... Wish all waiting applicants good luck .


Congratulations Alex


----------



## atrain (Feb 2, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Alex


Congratulations Alex


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello
> 
> One Australian lady and Indian man came for a personal visit in my company today and asked many questions to my MD and took the photos and every single piece of information as possible.
> Now what would be the next step


Next step is Grant..


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

OMG visa granted ...got few seconds back....

Network Administrator - 263112
ACS +ve June 2014 
IELTS (7+ Each) April 2015
Spouse ACS +ve July 2014
EOI submitted 190 70 points 6th July 2015
Invited - 3 Sep 2015 
Lodged VISA Application 27th Oct 2015
Medical 23 Nov
Co Contacted 24 Nov 2015 (asked for form 80 and medicals) Adelaid Team
Doc Submitted: 30th Nov 2015 
No contact after that
Physical Job verification : 2nd May in my previous and current company
Visa Grant: 17th June


----------



## atrain (Feb 2, 2015)

manreetvirk said:


> OMG visa granted ...got few seconds back....
> 
> Network Administrator - 263112
> ACS +ve June 2014
> ...


Heartiest congratulations


----------



## chetan chavda (Apr 30, 2016)

manreetvirk said:


> OMG visa granted ...got few seconds back....
> 
> Network Administrator - 263112
> ACS +ve June 2014
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Could anyone let me know what is "Skill support contact" ? Is it different from CO contact ? If yes then what they asks for or need ?


----------



## jitin81 (Mar 14, 2015)

alexdegzy said:


> Just like a dream I received immi grant letter for my family and I ... Exactly 26 days of lodging and 18 days after CO contact .
> No employment verification to my knowledge
> IED November 23rd
> ... I can't explain the feelings right now ... It's still like a dream ..
> To God be all the glory and my profound gratitude to this platform which made the journey possible .. Top on the list is my mentor : Jairichi , I sincerely appreciate you and owe you so much .. Also to Andrey for always calming my worries .. Keeda, Maggie and all . Thank you so very much ... Wish all waiting applicants good luck .


Many congratulations Alex! Are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## perryH (Feb 17, 2016)

*Hi*



manreetvirk said:


> OMG visa granted ...got few seconds back....
> 
> Network Administrator - 263112
> ACS +ve June 2014
> ...


Congratulations veerji, its been you have waited so long. My heartiest congratulations to you.


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

perryH said:


> Congratulations veerji, its been you have waited so long. My heartiest congratulations to you.


Thank you sooooo much...


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

jitin81 said:


> Many congratulations Alex! Are you onshore or offshore?




Thx ... I'm offshore .


----------



## mandeep83 (Jun 18, 2016)

Please add my name - mandeep83. NSW state sponsorship cleared on 15-March-VISA applied -15-march- 26-April- Additional info requested- Still waiting for grant.


----------



## mohnishsharma (Oct 6, 2015)

manreetvirk said:


> OMG visa granted ...got few seconds back....
> 
> Network Administrator - 263112
> ACS +ve June 2014
> ...




Congrats Bro!!!

We are from same city.....Ludhiana.

Hearty Congrats to you on this achievement.


----------



## sarbjass (Jul 29, 2015)

manreetvirk said:


> OMG visa granted ...got few seconds back....
> 
> Network Administrator - 263112
> ACS +ve June 2014
> ...


Great great manreet. I am very happy for you. Your patience and hard work paid off. Have a great future ahead. Your grant encourages other people in this forum also.


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Hello .. Someone please assist me with Adelaide GSM no .. for a friend . Thanks


----------



## shan.sm34 (Jul 8, 2015)

*Long Wait for grant - 190 Visa*

Dear Experts,

I lodged my 190 Visa for VIC on 17th March 2016 under 263111. CO assigned on 28th April & additional info provided on 3rd May. Till now my application status is as "Assessment in progress". However 3 months SLA also crossed. I do not know whether I should ask them over mail about this delay in visa grant or not. Does it impact on processing of my visa application. Please suggest me . I know their financial year ends on 30th June. They might have deficiency of visas or insufficient via quota until 1st of July. 
Please suggest , should I wait until 1st July :noidear need to ask the over mail politely. 


Thanks,
Shantanu


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi Guys,

One query..

I am planning to travel to Mel. In August.
What are the documents i need to carry .. passport and Visa grant notice?
is there anything else??

Regards
Robin Sharma


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

shan.sm34 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I lodged my 190 Visa for VIC on 17th March 2016 under 263111. CO assigned on 28th April & additional info provided on 3rd May. Till now my application status is as "Assessment in progress". However 3 months SLA also crossed. I do not know whether I should ask them over mail about this delay in visa grant or not. Does it impact on processing of my visa application. Please suggest me . I know their financial year ends on 30th June. They might have deficiency of visas or insufficient via quota until 1st of July.
> Please suggest , should I wait until 1st July :noidear need to ask the over mail politely.
> ...


Just wait for July to start Shantanu the Visa Grants will start coming by then.


----------



## rahulk17 (Jun 18, 2016)

*Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.*

The visa for which you client has applied for is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. 

The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2015-2016 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.

As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your client’s application.

i got this mail today.

Anybody who is also facing same problem.


thanks
Rahul khanna


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rahulk17 said:


> The visa for which you client has applied for is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2015-2016 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year. As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your client&#146;s application. i got this mail today. Anybody who is also facing same problem. thanks Rahul khanna


Many.


----------



## rahulk17 (Jun 18, 2016)

ok ,how long they can take once the new session begins from july 2016


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rahulk17 said:


> ok ,how long they can take once the new session begins from july 2016


You can check the averages. Thats the best indicator.


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi Frens, I have emailed them around first week of may requesting for an exemption(my signature has details) and have got a response from a case officer(different from my second). Her initials are RJB from Adelaide team. Any idea would that mean it's my 3rd CO or an administrative person? Any insights would help. I have not got the delay email however and has been more than 100 days of visa lodge.
Thanks.


----------



## shan.sm34 (Jul 8, 2015)

*Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year*



rahulk17 said:


> The visa for which you client has applied for is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2015-2016 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> ...




Hi Rahul, Thanks for sharing DIBP mail. At least I got some idea about current visa status in 190 category. Hope we all will get visa in 1st week of july. Did you also apply for VIC 190 subclass under 263111.?

Thanks,
Shantanu


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

after grant back to my senses..


----------



## shan.sm34 (Jul 8, 2015)

*congratulations*



manreetvirk said:


> after grant back to my senses..



Congrats manreetvirk


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

shan.sm34 said:


> Congrats manreetvirk


Thank you so much...


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

congratulation manreet. feeling gud to know that..............................wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## seezaheer (Mar 8, 2016)

HI ALL,

By the blessings of ALMIGHTY. IN the HOLY month of RAMADAAN i recieved the grant on 16th JUNE 2016.
Got the see the letter today as my agent wanted to complete all the formalities such as giving him a good recommendation in LINKEDIN/ a Family photo/ and clearing all his dues..
So updating the forum members today...I had already lost the hope but recieved the grant after exact 211 days so would request the waiting members to have patience you all would definately recieve the grant soon.......


----------



## Jaideepchanda1 (Aug 11, 2015)

seezaheer said:


> HI ALL,
> 
> By the blessings of ALMIGHTY. IN the HOLY month of RAMADAAN i recieved the grant on 16th JUNE 2016.
> Got the see the letter today as my agent wanted to complete all the formalities such as giving him a good recommendation in LINKEDIN/ a Family photo/ and clearing all his dues..
> So updating the forum members today...I had already lost the hope but recieved the grant after exact 211 days so would request the waiting members to have patience you all would definately recieve the grant soon.......


Congratulations seezaheer... all the best for your future in Australia


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

congratulations


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

REXYRR said:


> congratulation manreet. feeling gud to know that..............................wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


Thank you sooooooooooooooooo much...


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Can anyone let m eknow which education docs must be uploaded in immi account ? Degree docs are sufficient or needs to upload 10th and 10+2 as well ?


----------



## horizon80 (May 25, 2016)

harinderjitf5 said:


> Can anyone let m eknow which education docs must be uploaded in immi account ? Degree docs are sufficient or needs to upload 10th and 10+2 as well ?


I believe degree docs + marksheets are sufficient as they look at tertiary education.


----------



## AASG (Mar 9, 2016)

Dear All.
I have received an email from 2nd case officer (immi64) to pay the 2nd VAC on Jun-07th 2016. The payment has been done on the same date and the status of the payment in payment management tab turned to paid after 2 days. The confusion comes from the point that I don't have a copy of the payment request in the mail box of the immi account and the information provided tab is inactive. The latest update goes back to Marc-15th. I haven't also received any acknowledgement letter after the payment and all I have is the tax invoice that I have downloaded from manage the payments tab. Has any one faced the similar situation? Is that mean that there was a mistake and my application was not close to final point?
I have called and couldn't get any clarification and still waiting for the response for the sent email! 
Please shed some light on this matter and let me know what do you think.
Cheers,
A.S.

VISA Lodgement: 01-Dec-2015 First Contact from Case Officer: 17-Dec-2015 Job Verification: 12-Feb-2016 2nd VAC Payment: 07-Jun-2016


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AASG said:


> Dear All. I have received an email from 2nd case officer (immi64) to pay the 2nd VAC on Jun-07th 2016. The payment has been done on the same date and the status of the payment in payment management tab turned to paid after 2 days. The confusion comes from the point that I don't have a copy of the payment request in the mail box of the immi account and the information provided tab is inactive. The latest update goes back to Marc-15th. I haven't also received any acknowledgement letter after the payment and all I have is the tax invoice that I have downloaded from manage the payments tab. Has any one faced the similar situation? Is that mean that there was a mistake and my application was not close to final point? I have called and couldn't get any clarification and still waiting for the response for the sent email! Please shed some light on this matter and let me know what do you think. Cheers, A.S. VISA Lodgement: 01-Dec-2015 First Contact from Case Officer: 17-Dec-2015 Job Verification: 12-Feb-2016 2nd VAC Payment: 07-Jun-2016


It may be a week... May a month... To finalize - So nothing unusual and no reason to worry...


----------



## ayushka515 (Sep 10, 2015)

auseager said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has anybody assigned to the CO Anna from adelaide??


yeah its me...........CO Anna from GSM Team Adelaide 
21-June-2016 Request for form 80 and form 1221
please can I have your timeline. Here is mine!

when can I expect GRANT

My Case:
EA +ve outcome (Electrical Engineer 233311): 8 April 2016 : 15 points
Age : 30 points
Exp (3 years) : 5 points
PTE each 65: 10 points
Total 60 points eligible for 189 subclass
EOI lodge: 1 May 2016
Invitation: 11 May 2016
Visa Applied: 26 May 2016
All documents Submitted till 7 June: Academic Certificates, English PTE, Experience letters, Bank Statement, Salary Slips, Appointment letter, Contract letters, Resume, PCC, Marriage Certificate, Spouse PCC, Spouse English PTE, Medicals.
IMMI acc status: Application Received
CO Adelaide Team Asked for Form80 and Form1221 for both candidates: 21 June 2016
IMMI acc status: Information Required
Submitted on same Day: 21 June 2016
IMMI acc status: Assessment in Progress

waiting for GRANT:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ayushka515 (Sep 10, 2015)

auseager said:


> Hi Neha,
> 
> I was assigned CO Anna on 21st March, since then no update from her...


 hi auseager,
I was also allocated to Adelaide Team CO Anna, she asked for form 80/1221 for both me and my spouse on 21 june 2016....same day submitted.
what is your current status :confused2:, any one response to your case? please reply!
TIA


----------



## shan.sm34 (Jul 8, 2015)

*Hello andreyx*



andreyx108b said:


> It may be a week... May a month... To finalize - So nothing unusual and no reason to worry...


Its more than 3 months have been passed since visa lodged. Also provided additional information to CO. Do you have any idea what could be the reason for delay in grant ?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

shan.sm34 said:


> Its more than 3 months have been passed since visa lodged. Also provided additional information to CO. Do you have any idea what could be the reason for delay in grant ?


Visa Quota for the programme year 2015-16 is either over or close to getting over that is the reason for delay. Starting 1st July visa quota will be renewed and grants shall start flowing


----------



## shan.sm34 (Jul 8, 2015)

*Hi Vikas*



vikaschandra said:


> Visa Quota for the programme year 2015-16 is either over or close to getting over that is the reason for delay. Starting 1st July visa quota will be renewed and grants shall start flowing



Thank you Vikas for your analysis. But we are lucky in one thing who are waiting for visa grant after logging that only 9 days are remained to come 1st July. Hope will grant visa soon then


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Visa Quota for the programme year 2015-16 is either over or close to getting over that is the reason for delay. Starting 1st July visa quota will be renewed and grants shall start flowing


Hi Vikas, I second your thought..One observation,vaguely remembering from the past year's posts, people who are impacted because of this quota exhaustion, had their status as "Finalized" and they received the delay email..I guess these were the people who got their grants in July..Just my thought, I may be wrong.
Thanks.


----------



## ayushka515 (Sep 10, 2015)

Any Grants from CO Adelaide Today?
TIA


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

sriveha said:


> Hi Vikas, I second your thought..One observation,vaguely remembering from the past year's posts, people who are impacted because of this quota exhaustion, had their status as "Finalized" and they received the delay email..I guess these were the people who got their grants in July..Just my thought, I may be wrong.
> Thanks.


Well I do not think the case will have the status as Finalized and the grants not sent to the applicants. If the CO finalizes the case the grant should be sent out. I personally have not come across something like this yet.


----------



## ayushka515 (Sep 10, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Well I do not think the case will have the status as Finalized and the grants not sent to the applicants. If the CO finalizes the case the grant should be sent out. I personally have not come across something like this yet.


Hi Vikas,

Lodge visa on 26-May and C0 from GSM office Adelaide assigned on 21 Jun, asked for Form 80 and Form 1221. I had already prepared my forms on adobe acrobat dc so just scan signatures and saved it and send on same day. I use typing text rather writing using pen, wil there any issue. CO asking these forms are normal or something serious? Please reply me. here is my timeline!


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

ayushka515 said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> Lodge visa on 26-May and C0 from GSM office Adelaide assigned on 21 Jun, asked for Form 80 and Form 1221. I had already prepared my forms on adobe acrobat dc so just scan signatures and saved it and send on same day. I use typing text rather writing using pen, wil there any issue. CO asking these forms are normal or something serious? Please reply me. here is my timeline!


Using pen on form 80 and form 1221 is absolutely fine.
nothing serious most of the applicants are required to fill these forms as part of the assessments.

after CO contact it could take from 4-12 weeks to receive the grant but yes this is not definite as it could come way before that.

expect sometime in the second week of July


----------



## sekarhttp (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi All,

Today I called GSM adelaide and Got to know, whoever received the delay mail ("application status - may be finalized or assessment in progress") regarding the financial year completion of 2016 , which means their respective applications all necessary verification are done and waiting for new financial yea pool to give grants. So if anyone gets/got delay mail then feel good as your application has completed all necessary processing tables.

Thanks,
Raja.
Applied - 263111 - MARCH 23 2016
Work Experience - 10 points
Co Info Requested - Corrected 80 & PCC for Aussie (which I already uploaded on overseas PCC section) - requested May17th 
Info Provided - May 27th 2016
Waiting for Further Replies:


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

sekarhttp said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I called GSM adelaide and Got to know, whoever received the delay mail ("application status - may be finalized or assessment in progress") regarding the financial year completion of 2016 , which means their respective applications all necessary verification are done and waiting for new financial yea pool to give grants. So if anyone gets/got delay mail then feel good as your application has completed all necessary processing tables.
> 
> ...


can you share your delay email plz/?


----------



## sekarhttp (Nov 16, 2015)

*Mr*

am writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 190).
The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.

The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited

number of places left for the 2015-16 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.

As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website
which may affect you.
I appreciate your patience in this matter.


----------



## ayushka515 (Sep 10, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Using pen on form 80 and form 1221 is absolutely fine.
> nothing serious most of the applicants are required to fill these forms as part of the assessments.
> 
> after CO contact it could take from 4-12 weeks to receive the grant but yes this is not definite as it could come way before that.
> ...


Hi Vikas,
I did not use pen. I type in pdf adobe acrobat and scan my signature and send it. Is that fine?


----------



## ayushka515 (Sep 10, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Using pen on form 80 and form 1221 is absolutely fine.
> nothing serious most of the applicants are required to fill these forms as part of the assessments.
> 
> after CO contact it could take from 4-12 weeks to receive the grant but yes this is not definite as it could come way before that.
> ...


Hi Vikas,
I did not use pen. I prepared those form by typing in pdf adobe acrobat dc and scan my signature, attached it and send it. Is that fine?


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks Sekhar for the information. I had the thought too..
Hi Frens, Have any of the 189 visa applicants got this delay email..Kindly post your timeline..
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

sekarhttp said:


> am writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 190).
> The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited
> ...


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

sriveha said:


> Thanks Sekhar for the information. I had the thought too..
> Hi Frens, Have any of the 189 visa applicants got this delay email..Kindly post your timeline..
> Thanks in advance.


Hi, I received a delayed email on 3rd of June, but it was a general apology because of "various checks". I have noticed that couple of other 189 applicant got the same email which I got. As far as I know, 190 visa is bounded with the yearly quota, but not 189.


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks Rabbahs. I guess you're right..it may b only to 190 applicants.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

ayushka515 said:


> Hi Vikas,
> I did not use pen. I prepared those form by typing in pdf adobe acrobat dc and scan my signature, attached it and send it. Is that fine?


Absolutely fine Ayushka


----------



## AASG (Mar 9, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> It may be a week... May a month... To finalize - So nothing unusual and no reason to worry...


Thank you andreyx, 
So you think I shouldn't worry about the immi account data?

Cheers,


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Rabbahs said:


> Hi, I received a delayed email on 3rd of June, but it was a general apology because of "various checks". I have noticed that couple of other 189 applicant got the same email which I got. As far as I know, 190 visa is bounded with the yearly quota, but not 189.


189 visa issuance also has limitations


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

Does anyone has contact details of GSM ADELAIDE HELPLINE ?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

mukeshsharma said:


> Does anyone has contact details of GSM ADELAIDE HELPLINE ?


You can reach on +61 7 3136 7000


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> 189 visa issuance also has limitations


I just read one post of 189 visa type for delay due to visa cap. Seems that the applicant who receive visa delay due to "various checks" might have to sit bit longer than the applicants who go delay email due to "visa cap". I might be wrong ... Lets see in july.


----------



## fshah (Aug 15, 2015)

hi everyone, has anyone paid vac2 via postbill pay?. i have recently paid the payment via postbill, however still the payment is not visible in manage payment section of my immiaccount. would anyone please let me know what steps we need to take after paying the amount?
regards


----------



## AASG (Mar 9, 2016)

fshah said:


> hi everyone, has anyone paid vac2 via postbill pay?. i have recently paid the payment via postbill, however still the payment is not visible in manage payment section of my immiaccount. would anyone please let me know what steps we need to take after paying the amount?
> regards


Hi fshah,

Could you please clarify that you have the invoice in your immi account in manage payment. If yes then it will take at least a day that the status from pending turns to paid. With most of the banks it takes 3 days to send the payment. In my case I haven't received any acknowledgment letter after the payment and there is now copy of the 2VAC payment request in my immi mail box however the invoice was in the manage payment tab. I did contact GSM Adelaide and their answer was "immi account does not always reflects the progress of the case". I think it would be better to email the postpay bill receipt to your CO and also give them a call to make sure they have your payment. They will email the receipt if you ask them on the phone. 
Good luck.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Rabbahs said:


> I just read one post of 189 visa type for delay due to visa cap. Seems that the applicant who receive visa delay due to "various checks" might have to sit bit longer than the applicants who go delay email due to "visa cap". I might be wrong ... Lets see in july.


One of the applicant had shared his conversation details with dibp earlier on one of the thread where he was informed that the person who have received the delay email might already have their applications finalized not sure how true this could be 

Well just two more days to go now before people will start receiving the good news. Keep your fingers crossed hope and pray for the best


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> One of the applicant had shared his conversation details with dibp earlier on one of the thread where he was informed that the person who have received the delay email might already have their applications finalized not sure how true this could be
> 
> Well just two more days to go now before people will start receiving the good news. Keep your fingers crossed hope and pray for the best



Let see ... Few more days.


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

Sigh.. I did not get the delay email 
Hoping to hear some good news early July at least..


----------



## rekhapagad (Feb 12, 2016)

sriveha said:


> Sigh.. I did not get the delay email
> Hoping to hear some good news early July at least..


Good that your status atleast changed to Assessment in progress.. But, mine is still showing as Application Received even though CO was assigned on 14th Jun..

Though i was not requested for additional info...


Visa Lodged - 8May2016
Meds, PCC, Docs all done by 21May2016
CO Contact: 14Jun2016

Grant ?????????


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

You may get a direct grant mostly around mid of july if the second co doesn't want any more docs..can you post your job code.
There has been instances where applicants where issued grant and status never changed to assessment in progress I believe.


----------



## rekhapagad (Feb 12, 2016)

sriveha said:


> You may get a direct grant mostly around mid of july if the second co doesn't want any more docs..can you post your job code.
> There has been instances where applicants where issued grant and status never changed to assessment in progress I believe.




Mine is 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) - Sub class 190...


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

sriveha said:


> You may get a direct grant mostly around mid of july if the second co doesn't want any more docs..can you post your job code.
> There has been instances where applicants where issued grant and status never changed to assessment in progress I believe.


People who got contact from co asking for documents have changed their status to assessment in progress after clicking information provided. 

People who have got assessment commence mail, their status stays application received.


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

sriveha said:


> Sigh.. I did not get the delay email
> Hoping to hear some good news early July at least..


I receive delay email, due to various check, in reply of my email inquiry.

It was just a copy paste.

I believe, in most of cases, enquiring Them about visa status is useless.


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

Rabbahs said:


> I receive delay email, due to various check, in reply of my email inquiry.
> 
> It was just a copy paste.
> 
> I believe, in most of cases, enquiring Them about visa status is useless.


I meant the delay email about visa capping..  I guess these are the people who would get their grants starting 1st July.

57 days since last CO contact :confused2:
125 days since lodge :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ttaabb (Jun 27, 2016)

I really do hope you are right, I received the delay mail on 30th may. Waiting anxiously for July


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

Ttaabb said:


> I really do hope you are right, I received the delay mail on 30th may. Waiting anxiously for July


I am sure you'll  Can you post your timeline for reference. Thanks.


----------



## Ttaabb (Jun 27, 2016)

Occupation Illustrator 
Ielts 8.5 8.5 8.5 9
Experience 9.3 years

Eoi 9th feb 2016
Nomination NSW 10 feb 2016
Approval 7th March 2016
Visa application 16th March 2016
All docs, foems, medical etc front loaded
CO contact 26th April 2016
(Requested husband's English proficiency proof)
Submitted on 2nd may 2016
Delay mail 30th may 2016


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

hello andry,
I got physical verification on =3rd May
natural justice letter=29th june

According to them i did not perform the duties which i have applied for. Can u suggest me how to come out of this or if any face similar situation.Please help.


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi experts,

I have quesry regarding verification. I want to know if AHC call to my company or me for verification and me or my company missed their call then Is there any chance that they can call you again or they contact any other way like email ?
Also how would I know that I had recieved call from AHC(suppose I miss verification call then is there any particular number or ay other way to know that)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

REXYRR said:


> hello andry,
> 
> I got physical verification on =3rd May
> 
> ...




I would suggest talking to MARA agent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

I Have Condition on my 190 visa of 2 years living in SA. I want to know that when the first starting date counted as I am going in August but I will have to come back for some personal reason after 3-4 months.And duration of this stay could be 3 months in India. So the starting date will be the August one or the later one..?


----------



## rekhapagad (Feb 12, 2016)

Viaan said:


> People who got contact from co asking for documents have changed their status to assessment in progress after clicking information provided.
> 
> People who have got assessment commence mail, their status stays application received.


Thanks Vihaan


----------



## rekhapagad (Feb 12, 2016)

manreetvirk said:


> I Have Condition on my 190 visa of 2 years living in SA. I want to know that when the first starting date counted as I am going in August but I will have to come back for some personal reason after 3-4 months.And duration of this stay could be 3 months in India. So the starting date will be the August one or the later one..?


Hi manreetvirk, 
what do you mean by physical job verification?:confused2:


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

manreetvirk said:


> I Have Condition on my 190 visa of 2 years living in SA. I want to know that when the first starting date counted as I am going in August but I will have to come back for some personal reason after 3-4 months.And duration of this stay could be 3 months in India. So the starting date will be the August one or the later one..?


Don't worry about it, it shouldn't be a problem to start with. Moreover, as far as I'm aware you can always negotiate where you stay with the sponsoring state. For instance, if you can't get a job in SA and want to move to VIC, you can ask for a permission to relocate and they would normally give it to you. 
There was a discussion about it somewhere on this forum.


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

rekhapagad said:


> Hi manreetvirk,
> what do you mean by physical job verification?:confused2:


They came to my office to verify my job..


----------



## Ttaabb (Jun 27, 2016)

So no news/ grants ppl?


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Can anyone tell me if my office missed verification call then can they call again or will they try to contact by email then ?


----------



## rekhapagad (Feb 12, 2016)

Ttaabb said:


> So no news/ grants ppl?


My friend received grant today (he lodged visa Apr and CO contact was in May)... NSW nominated...


----------



## sarbjass (Jul 29, 2015)

REXYRR said:


> hello andry,
> I got physical verification on =3rd May
> natural justice letter=29th june
> 
> According to them i did not perform the duties which i have applied for. Can u suggest me how to come out of this or if any face similar situation.Please help.


You can talk with the members who faced the similar situations like Inder, Deep gill from this forum. Can you share your occupation code and timelines.


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello
Are there any people who've applied in oct-dec15 but still awaiting for their grants


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello
> Are there any people who've applied in oct-dec15 but still awaiting for their grants


Yes! Many! reggers:


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

IvS said:


> Yes! Many! reggers:


Mine physical job verification done 2 weeks ago but still not sure why they are not reporting this further


----------



## sarbjass (Jul 29, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> Mine physical job verification done 2 weeks ago but still not sure why they are not reporting this further


Dear ganesh 

Pls share you timelines and occupation code?

Havent you submitted all the complete docs coz what I know physical verification happens in case we didnt submit pay slip or bank slip and working in small organization.


----------



## rekhapagad (Feb 12, 2016)

ganesh9684 said:


> Mine physical job verification done 2 weeks ago but still not sure why they are not reporting this further


Hi Ganesh,

How do we know that the physical verification is done? Did you get any email from CO or through employers?


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

rekhapagad said:


> Hi Ganesh,
> 
> How do we know that the physical verification is done? Did you get any email from CO or through employers?


They visited my office without any intimation and asked my MD about my date of joining roles and responsibilities.
They even ask the outsiders, any other premises located near your organization about your presence.


----------



## rekhapagad (Feb 12, 2016)

ganesh9684 said:


> They visited my office without any intimation and asked my MD about my date of joining roles and responsibilities.
> They even ask the outsiders, any other premises located near your organization about your presence.



Ganesh,

What is your job code? Can you add the timeline to your signature please?


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

Chillax folks, external checks take time. 
Grants should come soon for those who got the delay mail and for 189 folk but not necessarily for 190s waiting since 2015. We are likely on external checks. 
If you've waited for more than a year since lodgement, you can ask IGIS to send an enquiry to ASIO.


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

sarbjass said:


> Dear ganesh
> 
> Pls share you timelines and occupation code?
> 
> Havent you submitted all the complete docs coz what I know physical verification happens in case we didnt submit pay slip or bank slip and working in small organization.


Hello

Internal auditor 221214
Timelines as below
Visa lodged 21 Nov
Co requested for further evidence on employment 21- dec
Assessment in progress
Got a standard email about external checks 14 may
Physical job verification 17 June 


My salary is paid in cash, since this is a small firm and I've submitted cash vouchers for last 10 years also increment letters


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

If we are under asio external checks then asio basically deals with espoinge and threat to the security or any links with terrorist organization ,
Now does the PCC not considered here.


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> If we are under asio external checks then asio basically deals with espoinge and threat to the security or any links with terrorist organization ,
> Now does the PCC not considered here.


PCC deals the criminal convictions whereas ASIO with what you've mentioned. While potentially interrelated they are two different things.


----------



## Raj2212 (Nov 15, 2015)

Hello All,

Have received my grant today.I thank all the forum members for their support and guidance.
Honestly reading the updates in the forum had kept my wait easier to manage.
Thanks to Vikas, Andrey and others who have been of great support to this forum.
Sincerely wish all those waiting for grants to succeed and move to Australia.

Thanks 
Jan 2016 190 applied


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

Raj2212 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Have received my grant today.I thank all the forum members for their support and guidance.
> Honestly reading the updates in the forum had kept my wait easier to manage.
> ...


Congrats Raj  can you please post your detailed timeline


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi Raj , 

Please share your timelines 

Thanks & congratss 








Raj2212 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Have received my grant today.I thank all the forum members for their support and guidance.
> Honestly reading the updates in the forum had kept my wait easier to manage.
> ...


----------



## rekhapagad (Feb 12, 2016)

Raj2212 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Have received my grant today.I thank all the forum members for their support and guidance.
> Honestly reading the updates in the forum had kept my wait easier to manage.
> ...



Congratulations, Raj!!!

Happy for you!!!


----------



## Raj2212 (Nov 15, 2015)

rekhapagad said:


> Congratulations, Raj!!!
> 
> Happy for you!!!


invite - Dec 3rd week 2015
applied Jan 2nd week
contact - Feb 3rd week for PCC
Delay email - June 1st week


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

why do you think 190 grants will take time ?



IvS said:


> Chillax folks, external checks take time.
> Grants should come soon for those who got the delay mail and for 189 folk but not necessarily for 190s waiting since 2015. We are likely on external checks.
> If you've waited for more than a year since lodgement, you can ask IGIS to send an enquiry to ASIO.


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

harinderjitf5 said:


> why do you think 190 grants will take time ?


Those who applied in 2015 and early 2016 and haven't got their visas are likely on the external checks. Nobody knows when they will finish. 

Those who applied recently cannot predict which way their application will take. Can get grant tomorrow, or can join us on our long journey. 

~March to June applicants who's applications were decided in 2015-16 FY (= received a "delay letter") but couldn't be finalised because of the quota will probably get their grants very soon.

That's I guess a commonly accepted state of things.


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks for explanation. Suppose my company missed their verification call then will they try to contact later or can send email ?



IvS said:


> Those who applied in 2015 and early 2016 and haven't got their visas are likely on the external checks. Nobody knows when they will finish.
> 
> Those who applied recently cannot predict which way their application will take. Can get grant tomorrow, or can join us on our long journey.
> 
> ...


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Raj2212 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Have received my grant today.I thank all the forum members for their support and guidance.
> Honestly reading the updates in the forum had kept my wait easier to manage.
> ...


Congratulations Raj best wishes with your future endeavors


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

harinderjitf5 said:


> Thanks for explanation. Suppose my company missed their verification call then will they try to contact later or can send email ?


As far as i have seem usually they call again or send email.


----------



## shan.sm34 (Jul 8, 2015)

congrats Raj !!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Raj2212 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Have received my grant today.I thank all the forum members for their support and guidance.
> Honestly reading the updates in the forum had kept my wait easier to manage.
> ...




Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

The people who got their delay emails are starting to get grants..Good luck guys..
I hope the 189 guys are also considered  The wait is bugging a lot!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sriveha said:


> The people who got their delay emails are starting to get grants..Good luck guys..
> I hope the 189 guys are also considered  The wait is bugging a lot!




A few grants today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulk17 (Jun 18, 2016)

yes guys grants are on d way...

just got mine today


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

rahulk17 said:


> yes guys grants are on d way...
> 
> just got mine today


Congrats


----------



## Ashish_2574 (Jun 11, 2014)

rahulk17 said:


> yes guys grants are on d way...
> 
> just got mine today


Congrats Rahul.

That's great news that they are working on Saturday. Now again I will keep checking my inbox


----------



## horizon80 (May 25, 2016)

two2 said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I need your advice on EOI.
> 
> ...


Hello

What does your Assessment letter states? Normally as your experience letter states all the position you should include all in the EOI. But would also like to know what the assessment authority letter states when you assessed your skill.

Thanks


----------



## Ttaabb (Jun 27, 2016)

So are they really working on a Saturday? ? Does that happen often?


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

Ttaabb said:


> So are they really working on a Saturday? ? Does that happen often?


Yes one of the communication from them during my second CO contact was on a saturday and some of the forum members sometime back have reported grants on a saturday too.


----------



## rd85164 (Aug 31, 2014)

rahulk17 said:


> yes guys grants are on d way...
> 
> just got mine today


Congrats bud.

Timeline please!!

Rahul


----------



## rekhapagad (Feb 12, 2016)

rahulk17 said:


> yes guys grants are on d way...
> 
> just got mine today


Hey Rahul,

Congrats!!!

CAn you post the timeline and ANZCODE (189 or 190)?


----------



## ginugeorge (Feb 24, 2016)

two2 said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I need your advice on EOI.
> 
> ...



1. Be consistent in what you have mentioned to avoid delays. If you have stated different roles in the experience and employment reference, state the same in EoI. 

2. If there is any deduction happened in experience for assessment (eg. ACS) then enter the start date accordingly.

3. Also when you upload your salary slips or office letters - ensure the dates and job titles are in sync with what you are entering in EoI.


----------



## ginugeorge (Feb 24, 2016)

rahulk17 said:


> yes guys grants are on d way...
> 
> just got mine today


Congrats Rahul. Can you post your timelines?


----------



## shan.sm34 (Jul 8, 2015)

rahulk17 said:


> yes guys grants are on d way...
> 
> just got mine today



Congratulations Rahul !!! Hope you will have wonderful time ahead


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

rahulk17 said:


> yes guys grants are on d way...
> 
> just got mine today


Congratulations Rahul


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

rahulk17 said:


> yes guys grants are on d way...
> 
> just got mine today


Can you share your timelines please?


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

rahulk17 said:


> yes guys grants are on d way...
> 
> just got mine today


Congratulations rahulk.💐


----------



## rahulk17 (Jun 18, 2016)

Visa Lodged : 24th march

CO asked for documents : 11 may

Co asked for 2nd set of docs:26 may

Recived mail for delay : Jun18

Grant : 1 july


----------



## rahulk17 (Jun 18, 2016)

DO IED (Initial Entry Date)differs from case to case ?


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

rahulk17 said:


> DO IED (Initial Entry Date)differs from case to case ?


yes


----------



## aus-here-i-come (May 26, 2016)

rahulk17 said:


> Visa Lodged : 24th march
> 
> CO asked for documents : 11 may
> 
> ...


Congrats Rahulk17. Wish you a great future ahead. You guys give us hope.


----------



## sk804 (Mar 16, 2014)

rahulk17 said:


> Visa Lodged : 24th march
> 
> CO asked for documents : 11 may
> 
> ...


Congratulations Rahul..... and best wishes for the new beginning.  

Can share the detail timeline? 
I mean occupation code, assessment and ielts, etc.
It will help all of us to understand more about grants.

(I assume you haven't seen the different signature on EF , as you have 5 post only )   


Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## shan.sm34 (Jul 8, 2015)

*Visa Granted !!!!!*

Hi 

I got my Visa Today. Thank you all for your suggestions in Expat Form. Felling very happy today lane:


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

shan.sm34 said:


> Hi
> 
> I got my Visa Today. Thank you all for your suggestions in Expat Form. Felling very happy today lane:


Congratulations Shan


----------



## dufferdev (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi

I got my Grant today. CO from Adelaide contacted me. My timelines are available in my signature.


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi All, I am very happy to let you all know that my visa is granted and please refer to my signature for complete timelines. I thank all the fellow members who have guided me all through the process.
I also wish and pray for all my frens who are waiting to get a speedy grant. 

It has been a tough journey of enduring the waiting game.
No. of days taken after lodge to get grant=129

Thanks again.


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

sriveha said:


> Hi All, I am very happy to let you all know that my visa is granted and please refer to my signature for complete timelines. I thank all the fellow members who have guided me all through the process.
> I also wish and pray for all my frens who are waiting to get a speedy grant.
> 
> It has been a tough journey of enduring the waiting game.
> ...




Congrats


----------



## rekhapagad (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm very very elated to share the happy news that I RECEIVED THE GRANT today....

Thanks to the Almighty!!!


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

rekhapagad said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm very very elated to share the happy news that I RECEIVED THE GRANT today....
> 
> Thanks to the Almighty!!!


Congrats! Please share your timelines and whether your employment was verified. Thanks.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

sriveha said:


> Hi All, I am very happy to let you all know that my visa is granted and please refer to my signature for complete timelines. I thank all the fellow members who have guided me all through the process.
> I also wish and pray for all my frens who are waiting to get a speedy grant.
> 
> It has been a tough journey of enduring the waiting game.
> ...





rekhapagad said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm very very elated to share the happy news that I RECEIVED THE GRANT today....
> 
> Thanks to the Almighty!!!


Congratulations Sriveha and rekhapagad


----------



## rekhapagad (Feb 12, 2016)

Hey frenz...


I got my grant today....


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Got my GRANT!!!*

Hello everyone!!

I am extremely happy to share with you all that I and my family received our grants today @ 11.20 am IST!!! I was away from my computer till now and hence the delayed notification. 

I am on top of the world at this moment and looks like I am gonna be there for some more time!!! 

This forum has been a great source of information and I would like to thank each and every one for their valuable inputs. Its just great to see each and every one of them helping others irrespective of the country/religion/age/gender, which proves that humanity is what that matters at the end!! Please keep up the good work!!

I will be active on this forum, but if anybody needs urgent advice, please PM me. Thanks once again and All the very best for those who are waiting for the grants.

Please find my timelines in my signature as well as below for those who are reading this on their hand held devices.

Gowtham Byregowda
PTE - L-81,S-80,W-78,R-73
ACS Approval - 10-Feb-2016 
EOI-NSW(190)60+5 - 23-Mar-2016
NSW State ITA - 07-Apr-2016
ITA accepted - 13-Apr-2016
Approval - 27-Apr-2016
VISA Lodged 190 - 05-May-2016 (All Docs uploaded)
Medical - 09-May-2016
IND PCC - 04-May-2016
CO-Allocation - 11-Jun-2016 (No request for additional docs, but I got delay email from CO)
Grant - 04-07-2016 
IED - 12-05-2016


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Congratulations... guys who got their grant. Enjoy your lucky day.


----------



## sarbjass (Jul 29, 2015)

congrats to all who got their grants. Hope to receive mine also in this week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

25+ grants reported on immitracker today. Seeing how it's only about 3-5% of actual cases, its safe to assume that DIBP today issued more than 300 visas. 
And I wasn't one of them


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

dakshch said:


> 25+ grants reported on immitracker today. Seeing how it's only about 3-5% of actual cases, its safe to assume that DIBP today issued more than 300 visas.
> And I wasn't one of them


You time is coming soon bro !


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

gowtham0110 said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> I am extremely happy to share with you all that I and my family received our grants today @ 11.20 am IST!!! I was away from my computer till now and hence the delayed notification.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Gowtham


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

Rabbahs said:


> You time is coming soon bro !


Are you sure? :eyebrows:
They don't seem to be finalising much of the 2015 bulk just yet..:rain:


----------



## Prabinjo (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi
Please can anyone tell me what this visa tracker is?
and can we make another imm acc as my consultant only has access to my imm acc
Thank You


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

Prabinjo said:


> Hi
> Please can anyone tell me what this visa tracker is?
> and can we make another imm acc as my consultant only has access to my imm acc
> Thank You


Visa tracker - Myimmitracker site where you can enter your application details/dates and view analytics to "guess" your progress.

New immi account - you can create a new one yourself and import your existing application, if your agent provides you with the application ID or transaction reference number (TRN) of your main application. These details will be in any communication from the DIBP.


----------



## Prabinjo (Jun 20, 2016)

New immi account - you can create a new one yourself and import your existing application, if your agent provides you with the application ID or transaction reference number (TRN) of your main application. These details will be in any communication from the DIBP.

Will opening two immi account affect my data ?


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

Prabinjo said:


> New immi account - you can create a new one yourself and import your existing application, if your agent provides you with the application ID or transaction reference number (TRN) of your main application. These details will be in any communication from the DIBP.
> 
> Will opening two immi account affect my data ?


No.


----------



## SAJO (Jul 19, 2015)

*Emp verification call*

Got emp verification call yesterday. 

Asking for general details of employment .

Visa lodged in Feb 2016.

Dont know whats going on .... and how many more days to wait.


----------



## Gaderaju21 (Jul 6, 2016)

rekhapagad said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm very very elated to share the happy news that I RECEIVED THE GRANT today....
> 
> Thanks to the Almighty!!!



Congratulations..Rekha


----------



## Prabinjo (Jun 20, 2016)

Gaderaju21 said:


> Congratulations..Rekha




Congratulations 
How are we notified about grant of visa ? Will we receive an email of is it only through imm Acc . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Prabinjo said:


> Congratulations
> How are we notified about grant of visa ? Will we receive an email of is it only through imm Acc .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Immiaccount status changes to finalized and grant notice come through email. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aimaustralia (Jun 11, 2016)

I got contacted by CO about Functional English of spouse, I have emailed CO about my willingness to Pay second installment. Should I also press Information Provided button in immi account. I have not uploaded any document.


----------



## Prabinjo (Jun 20, 2016)

aimaustralia said:


> I got contacted by CO about Functional English of spouse, I have emailed CO about my willingness to Pay second installment. Should I also press Information Provided button in immi account. I have not uploaded any document.




You can ask her to give PTE Exam 
It's easy and you have to bring 30 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aimaustralia (Jun 11, 2016)

Prabinjo said:


> You can ask her to give PTE Exam
> It's easy and you have to bring 30
> 
> 
> ...


Her typing is dead slow that is why I have decided to pay second installment, I don't want to take any chance. Moreover it would waste one month.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aimaustralia said:


> Her typing is dead slow that is why I have decided to pay second installment, I don't want to take any chance. Moreover it would waste one month.




With PTE its matter of days... Well at least in Europe it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prabinjo (Jun 20, 2016)

aimaustralia said:


> Her typing is dead slow that is why I have decided to pay second installment, I don't want to take any chance. Moreover it would waste one month.



I think test date is easily available and
you can get your result in 5 working days 
Just give it a try and save $4000 I think 

I did the same 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Even with slow typing - 30 is peanuts.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aimaustralia (Jun 11, 2016)

Although she is trying hard but her ability to read and write is very limited, here in Punjab English is taught as third language. She has started speaking and she can understand spoken english at a level par with Functional level. But I am not sure about other two. That is why I am going for second installment. 
Thanks Andrey and Prabinjo for reply but my original question still remains unanswered.


----------



## Prabinjo (Jun 20, 2016)

aimaustralia said:


> I got contacted by CO about Functional English of spouse, I have emailed CO about my willingness to Pay second installment. Should I also press Information Provided button in immi account. I have not uploaded any document.




I think you have to upload all the document in which you have claimed points 

And you can give it a try in PTE 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aimaustralia (Jun 11, 2016)

Prabinjo said:


> I think you have to upload all the document in which you have claimed points
> 
> And you can give it a try in PTE
> 
> ...


That is where my problem is , CO contacted and send me a checklist in which he asked about spouse's functional english and I emailed him explaining my situation , I don't have any document to upload and he hasn't even requested any. But at the bottom there is Information Provided button . Should I press that button or CO will take action just after receiving email.


----------



## rekhapagad (Feb 12, 2016)

aimaustralia said:


> That is where my problem is , CO contacted and send me a checklist in which he asked about spouse's functional english and I emailed him explaining my situation , I don't have any document to upload and he hasn't even requested any. But at the bottom there is Information Provided button . Should I press that button or CO will take action just after receiving email.



Hi aimaustralia,

Right, you have to click on the Information Provided button and only then CO will check your case...

BUT, before you click it, re-verify on the language requirements for spouse... In case i get some info, will update you...


----------



## aimaustralia (Jun 11, 2016)

rekhapagad said:


> Hi aimaustralia,
> 
> Right, you have to click on the Information Provided button and only then CO will check your case...
> 
> BUT, before you click it, re-verify on the language requirements for spouse... In case i get some info, will update you...


First of all congratulations Rekhapagad for grant. Second thanks for clarifying that point. So I can press just after emailing CO even though I haven't uploaded any document.


----------



## rekhapagad (Feb 12, 2016)

aimaustralia said:


> First of all congratulations Rekhapagad for grant. Second thanks for clarifying that point. So I can press just after emailing CO even though I haven't uploaded any document.


Yes, press the button if you are sure you have provided the requested details. But try to provide the complete details (over email or attachments if it was requested by CO), coz the processing time increases if you do not provide enough documentation and the decision made on your application depends on what you share...


----------



## rekhapagad (Feb 12, 2016)

aimaustralia said:


> First of all congratulations Rekhapagad for grant. Second thanks for clarifying that point. So I can press just after emailing CO even though I haven't uploaded any document.


Thank you !!!


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

I was asked to provide some documents by my CO last month. I submitted them by email and also uploaded those and pressed the button.

My status still says "Assessment in progress" & Information provided button is still visible on my page. It is already 70 days (I paid the fees on Apr 30 2016). Any suggestions?


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

trinkasharma said:


> I was asked to provide some documents by my CO last month. I submitted them by email and also uploaded those and pressed the button.
> 
> My status still says "Assessment in progress" & Information provided button is still visible on my page. It is already 70 days (I paid the fees on Apr 30 2016). Any suggestions?




Wait until you get lucky. Might be another week, maybe 3 more months. No certainity.


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi I got co contact. I have provided the docs and hit the information provided button. Shoul i also send email to co to confirm that I have uploaded the docs.


----------



## perryH (Feb 17, 2016)

aimaustralia said:


> Although she is trying hard but her ability to read and write is very limited, here in Punjab English is taught as third language. She has started speaking and she can understand spoken english at a level par with Functional level. But I am not sure about other two. That is why I am going for second installment.
> Thanks Andrey and Prabinjo for reply but my original question still remains unanswered.


I can understand your problem, as i am also a small town girl from Punjab. It happens. Don't worry. Tell her to give pte exam. you will get exam date very easy also you will get result next day. I'm sure she will clear easily pte exam. 
and when you will reach australia, i'm sure she will be talking to everyone in english and then u will amaze to see her like this. be positive. everything will be allright.


----------



## sekarhttp (Nov 16, 2015)

*sekar*

One more query to senior forum people/friends, I got Employment verification call from delhi embassy to the lawyer who signed reference declaration document?, because for all my previous three employers the same lawyer has signed documents

I heard only during employment verification - Manager /peer/colleague whoever signed would get a call , but for me Lawyer got the call,

Is this normal ? But My Manager /peer/colleague still didn't got the call

Has anyone come across this kind of lawyer verification call ?


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

sekarhttp said:


> One more query to senior forum people/friends, I got Employment verification call from delhi embassy to the lawyer who signed reference declaration document?, because for all my previous three employers the same lawyer has signed documents
> 
> I heard only during employment verification - Manager /peer/colleague whoever signed would get a call , but for me Lawyer got the call,
> 
> ...


Most applicants get reference documents signed by their company staff (managers, HR, etc), so the AHC contacts them. Your lawyers were contacted since the docs had their signature. Don't stress about it. Sounds routine.


----------



## sekarhttp (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi Sol,

Thanks for Quick reply, which makes little bit feel better now

My manager/peers were also signed and sworn in that document which is attested by lawyer ,

I got curious about why they didn't call me manager/peers whereas only lawyers ?

In my case as all my previous experience of 200 % genuine so am not worrying about that, 

Now I have query after verification call , how long they took to respond ?

Thanks,
Raja.


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

sekarhttp said:


> Hi Sol,
> 
> Thanks for Quick reply, which makes little bit feel better now
> 
> ...


Who they call, is really up to them mate. Guess they picked your lawyer.
Timelines - I've seen grants come through within a week to several months after verification. There's no fixed pattern. You'll just have to wait it out like the rest of us


----------



## sekarhttp (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi Sol79,

Thanks mate for the clarification,

Me too have that feel bro, they want to call lawyer and verify.

And also there is no correct pattern to expect the Grant after verification of employment.

My only issue is, am in onshore and my family are in offshore- Even I bring them in Visitor visa now they have to go back to Origin country to make the final decision.

Thanks,
Raja.


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

sekarhttp said:


> Hi Sol79,
> 
> Thanks mate for the clarification,
> 
> ...


Are you certain they'll have to return for the visa decision? I'm onshore on a 457 and read no such rule on the DIBP site.


----------



## ps01 (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi Guys,

i havnt received the grant yet, applied on may 20th, i recently filled form 929 to indicate DiBP about my passport change as it was damaged and gave it to my agent, to my horror my careless agent entered wrong expiry date of passport and reasoning (expired passport) and send it to DIBP, i received an acknowledgement from DIBP with the wrong passport expiry date.. i need to know what is the best way to resolve this. i have downloaded form 1023 to notify the passport error. i need to know.. in any case will this error effect my grant ?

Thanks for your suggestion/support in advance.


----------



## sekarhttp (Nov 16, 2015)

Applicant who on 457 need to travel back, if applicant in offshore while lodging the application and if the applicant traveled to onshore in Visitor visa should need to travel back to original country to finalize their application


----------



## sekarhttp (Nov 16, 2015)

No, They won't reject as long your original passport is valid and genuine


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

harinderjitf5 said:


> Hi I got co contact. I have provided the docs and hit the information provided button. Shoul i also send email to co to confirm that I have uploaded the docs.


AFAIK, Uploading document is a better way. 
Did the button disappear for you? 
What does your status show now?


----------



## jesiu (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi guys,

I have question about required documents(I do not claime pooints for work exp.)

1. Passport (do I need attach additional photos)?
2. Birth certificate
3. Healt examination
4.PCC
5. English exame report
6. Evidence of degrees,
7. Skill assessment
8. Form 80 1221
9. CV

Is it anything I'm missing. I just try to gather dockuments before application to save some time.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jesiu said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My list was about the same, I never attached photos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jesiu (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Prabinjo (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi good morning 
What does the green and yellow color indicate in my tracker Australia ? 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Prabinjo (Jun 20, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> My list was about the same, I never attached photos.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi 
You have to attach all the proof document in which you are claiming points 
Citizenship is missing 
Police certificate 

No additional photo to attach 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Prabinjo said:


> Hi good morning
> What does the green and yellow color indicate in my tracker Australia ?
> 
> 
> ...


Status of the applicant. the color would change when the applicant updates the tracker as granted


----------



## sk804 (Mar 16, 2014)

jesiu said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have question about required documents(I do not claime pooints for work exp.)
> 
> ...


Photos can be uploaded by selecting appropriate options from list and upload with proper file name.


IMV, Upload as much as possible to avoid 28-days delay! 


Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Status of the applicant. the color would change when the applicant updates the tracker as granted


Why the color of applicant who did not alocated co or grant and inactive are same ? ... Gray ??


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

sk804 said:


> Photos can be uploaded by selecting appropriate options from list and upload with proper file name.
> 
> 
> IMV, Upload as much as possible to avoid 28-days delay!
> ...


So you mean to stay that each correspondence would delay the process by 28 days?


----------



## sk804 (Mar 16, 2014)

trinkasharma said:


> So you mean to stay that each correspondence would delay the process by 28 days?


Not always! 
But you never know CO's work load can make it. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## disney (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi I m new to this forum , I hv applied 190 visa on 4 April 2016 , waiting for grant anxiously

Please do not use text speak. See rule 6


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

Subscribing.


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

Subscribing


----------



## robinjmathew (Jun 28, 2016)

Subscribing


----------



## Prabinjo (Jun 20, 2016)

Didn't hear any grant this week, what's wrong !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Prabinjo said:


> Didn't hear any grant this week, what's wrong !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


few applicants have received their grants


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

My friend got his grant yesterday from Adelaide team at 11 AM IST. It was direct grant. He front loaded all his docs in May end or may be in starting June.


----------



## Prabinjo (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi
Do we receive grant letter from Adelaide or the high Commission, India nad whats the best time to check the status in online immi ?


----------



## kashifehsan123 (Oct 27, 2015)

*Grant Recieved*

Dear All,

After a long wait of around 1 year and 3 days I got my visa on 4th July-2016.

Visa lodged on 1st July-2015.

And sorry for late update.

lane: :second: :boxing:


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

kashifehsan123 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> After a long wait of around 1 year and 3 days I got my visa on 4th July-2016.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Kashif


----------



## Gaurav Sharma (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi vikas
Can u tell me hw much time wil take in my case??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaurav Sharma (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi All, I am new to dis thread.Below is my timeline. Any idea what's going on with my case..No employment verification yet.CO from Adelaide. I & my wife have PCC from india Electrical Engineer 12/01/2016: 189 Visa Lodged...All doc uploaded including form 80 28/01/2016: CO1 requesting for PCC & Medicals 18/02/2016: PCC & Medicals uploaded 16/05/2016: CO2 Requested for form 1221 and submitted on the same day 23/06/2016: CO3 asked for FORM 80 for some corrections,submitted on 24th june XX/XX/2016: Grant XX/XX/2016: IED NO NEWS OR CONTACT AFTER THAT.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaderaju21 (Jul 6, 2016)

kashifehsan123 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> After a long wait of around 1 year and 3 days I got my visa on 4th July-2016.
> 
> ...



OMG...It's terrible and Hatsoff to your patience bro


----------



## Gaderaju21 (Jul 6, 2016)

Congratulations..bro


----------



## Prabinjo (Jun 20, 2016)

Gaurav Sharma said:


> Hi All, I am new to dis thread.Below is my timeline. Any idea what's going on with my case..No employment verification yet.CO from Adelaide. I & my wife have PCC from india Electrical Engineer 12/01/2016: 189 Visa Lodged...All doc uploaded including form 80 28/01/2016: CO1 requesting for PCC & Medicals 18/02/2016: PCC & Medicals uploaded 16/05/2016: CO2 Requested for form 1221 and submitted on the same day 23/06/2016: CO3 asked for FORM 80 for some corrections,submitted on 24th june XX/XX/2016: Grant XX/XX/2016: IED NO NEWS OR CONTACT AFTER THAT.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Ours is the same bro , all we can do is wait wait and wait 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaurav Sharma (Aug 12, 2014)

Prabinjo said:


> Ours is the same bro , all we can do is wait wait and wait
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




*Ya* *u* *r* *rite*...do *u* *knw* *hw* much visas *r* granted of Electrical engineer???

*Don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prabinjo (Jun 20, 2016)

Gaurav Sharma said:


> Ya u r rite...do u knw hw much visas r granted of Electrical engineer???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Go to skillselect in immi.gov.au 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Prabinjo said:


> Hi
> Do we receive grant letter from Adelaide or the high Commission, India nad whats the best time to check the status in online immi ?


Grant letter will come to you on the registered email as well on the immi account. High commission has nothing to do with it. 

Grant can come any time of the day (Australia working hours)


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Gaurav Sharma said:


> Hi All, I am new to dis thread.Below is my timeline. Any idea what's going on with my case..No employment verification yet.CO from Adelaide. I & my wife have PCC from india Electrical Engineer 12/01/2016: 189 Visa Lodged...All doc uploaded including form 80 28/01/2016: CO1 requesting for PCC & Medicals 18/02/2016: PCC & Medicals uploaded 16/05/2016: CO2 Requested for form 1221 and submitted on the same day 23/06/2016: CO3 asked for FORM 80 for some corrections,submitted on 24th june XX/XX/2016: Grant XX/XX/2016: IED NO NEWS OR CONTACT AFTER THAT.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well grant cannot be predicted it could be in couple of day, couple of weeks or maybe months to wait in worst case. In my opinion and Considering the co contact it could be in 4 weeks in favorable conditions or maybe earlier


----------



## Gaurav Sharma (Aug 12, 2014)

vikaschandra said:


> Well grant cannot be predicted it could be in couple of day, couple of weeks or maybe months to wait in worst case. In my opinion and Considering the co contact it could be in 4 weeks in favorable conditions or maybe earlier




Hope so dear...Thanks for your reply..fingers crossed...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

vikaschandra said:


> Well grant cannot be predicted it could be in couple of day, couple of weeks or maybe months to wait in worst case. In my opinion and Considering the co contact it could be in 4 weeks in favorable conditions or maybe earlier


Hello Vikas,

I keep reading this four weeks/28 days thing a lot. So, the process will restart after four weeks of CO contact or the process is already underway and I can expect a grant after 28 days (Assuming the process did not have any adverse findings)?


----------



## gtr83 (Dec 14, 2015)

ive been waiting since 8th June (35days).....CO asked for spouse CV (not claiming any points) and my PCC although the latter was front loaded months ago


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

trinkasharma said:


> Hello Vikas,
> 
> I keep reading this four weeks/28 days thing a lot. So, the process will restart after four weeks of CO contact or the process is already underway and I can expect a grant after 28 days (Assuming the process did not have any adverse findings)?


Well when anyone says 28 days or 4 weeks that is based on the fact that once the co contacts the applicant for further documents to be provided the CO gives 28 days timeline to furnish the evidences which would mean the next review cycle would be after 28 days.
Well this is not always the case as many a times Co comes back to the file before the timeframe and sometimes takes more than 28 days to look at the file hence we assume that in all favorable conditions the decison could be made within 4 weeks or 28 days


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

gtr83 said:


> ive been waiting since 8th June (35days).....CO asked for spouse CV (not claiming any points) and my PCC although the latter was front loaded months ago


Did you upload the PCC again? If not then do so as it is possible that the previous document was not be viewable by the CO hence asked for it again.


----------



## gtr83 (Dec 14, 2015)

yes I did using a different file name with no spaces or spec. characters

hope all goes well


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

*Grant Update*

Hello guys, 
Immense pleasure to share the news that I and my wife got the grant today at 11:16 AM. 
Another civil engineer who's got the grant. 
It was great way to keep the patience till this moment because of all other members.
All the best to those who are still waiting, I pray that all of you get grant at the earliest.


----------



## gtr83 (Dec 14, 2015)

Sahiledge said:


> Hello guys,
> Immense pleasure to share the news that I and my wife got the grant today at 11:16 AM.
> Another civil engineer who's got the grant.
> It was great way to keep the patience till this moment because of all other members.
> All the best to those who are still waiting, I pray that all of you get grant at the earliest.


Congrats man!


----------



## austimmi2016 (May 25, 2016)

*contact number required for gsm adelaide sa*

Does anyone have international contact number of GSM, Adelaide, SA?

Its more than 28 days, I want to call them to ask about the status of my 189 visa.


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

austimmi2016 said:


> Does anyone have international contact number of GSM, Adelaide, SA?
> 
> Its more than 28 days, I want to call them to ask about the status of my 189 visa.


Hi,

If you call them before 90 days they will not even look at your profile they will just ask you to wait. I am also waiting since 16th june no documents requested just an allocation mail.

Hope we will hear something by the end of this month.

Viaan


----------



## austimmi2016 (May 25, 2016)

Viaan said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you call them before 90 days they will not even look at your profile they will just ask you to wait. I am also waiting since 16th june no documents requested just an allocation mail.
> 
> ...


Do u have their telephone contact number?


----------



## gtr83 (Dec 14, 2015)

austimmi2016 said:


> Does anyone have international contact number of GSM, Adelaide, SA?
> 
> Its more than 28 days, I want to call them to ask about the status of my 189 visa.


the 28 days applies only to after a CO had requested some docs, it usually takes months if they are doing a background check

meanwhile should give it about 90 days for the case to assigned


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

austimmi2016 said:


> do u have their telephone contact number?


+61 7 31367000 (dibp)


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

How 90 days period is calculated. I lodged visa on 6 May and CO assigned on 14 june so what will be my 90 days period ?


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

harinderjitf5 said:


> How 90 days period is calculated. I lodged visa on 6 May and CO assigned on 14 june so what will be my 90 days period ?


Hi 

90 days from your visa lodging date.

Viaan


----------



## austimmi2016 (May 25, 2016)

Dude there is nothing like 90 days thing anymore. They process ur visa as soon as they get time. People are getting visa in 20 days and some people are not getting visas even after 60 days. Its all about how you get allocated and where you get allocated.


----------



## gtr83 (Dec 14, 2015)

true, mine was allocated after 150 days...maybe 489 FS is the lowest priority :\


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

which visa has highest priority ?


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

mukeshsharma said:


> which visa has highest priority ?


Supposedly 190 but it's all random.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

mukeshsharma said:


> which visa has highest priority ?


Applications under the Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (RSMS). Code 187


https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...rds/skilled-migration-visa-processing-times#a


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello

Any grants for 2015 applied 
Just confused about on one thing if our case is referred to external check then, they check the background and security of the immigrant 

I have gone through the audit report of asio on the below link
https://www.anao.gov.au/sites/g/files/net616/f/201112 Audit Report No 49.pdf
It states different time lines please go through the link- page 32 onwards 

Employment verification done physically would prove your background for the period claim, secondly the genuinity of documents 
It takes few days or week to verify educational qualification, date of birth and other document uploaded 

Then why asio takes so long time to check your security
They check on few database about your background related with deceit, espoinge terrorism etc
Which takes few minutes mentioned in the report
If co request for further documentation they external checks cannot be completed in time and we have to wait till our turn comes.. Lots of dilemma


----------



## ali.khalil (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi mates,

I had a physical contact for employment verification on the 6th of last month. Does this mean that they are done with external and internal checks. Anybody has any idea how long again it will take them to come out with a decision 

Timeline:
Eng Aust: 30 May, 2014
Second IELTS: 30 May. 2015 (L8.5, R6.5, W6.0, S6.5) Overall 7.0
Sponsorship Application SA: 06 July, 2015
Sponsored: 21 Aug, 2015
Visa 190 Application: 29 Aug, 2015 (Points 55+5)
Added our newborn baby to the application: 14 Sep, 2015
CO Allocated: 14 Oct, 2015 (Request PCC and MCC)
PCC and MCC submitted on 30 Oct, 2015 (for the whole family)
CO Contact: Employment Evidence 01 Dec, 2015
Long Wait
Physical Verification: 06 June, 2016


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

austimmi2016 said:


> Dude there is nothing like 90 days thing anymore. They process ur visa as soon as they get time. People are getting visa in 20 days and some people are not getting visas even after 60 days. Its all about how you get allocated and where you get allocated.




Average 70 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaurav Sharma (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi guys,
As i observed and reading all the discussions in this thread i realise whosoever mostly got their grants have PCC from another country except india...indian peoples are very rare who got their grants...so am i write people have indian PCC have less chances to get visa so early???
Its been 6 months complete..i am completely fed up of waiting..
Plzz reply


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perryH (Feb 17, 2016)

Gaurav Sharma said:


> Hi guys,
> As i observed and reading all the discussions in this thread i realise whosoever mostly got their grants have PCC from another country except india...indian peoples are very rare who got their grants...so am i write people have indian PCC have less chances to get visa so early???
> Its been 6 months complete..i am completely fed up of waiting..
> Plzz reply
> ...


Be positive. Today or tomorrow you are going to get your grant. Have faith in God.
Also did u tried to call DIBP. As i observed till now, people who gave a call to DIBP got their grants just after few days of calling them. Give a call to them if possible. or you can email them also.


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Is physical verification part of external checks ?


----------



## Gaderaju21 (Jul 6, 2016)

Gaurav Sharma said:


> Hi guys,
> As i observed and reading all the discussions in this thread i realise whosoever mostly got their grants have PCC from another country except india...indian peoples are very rare who got their grants...so am i write people have indian PCC have less chances to get visa so early???
> Its been 6 months complete..i am completely fed up of waiting..
> Plzz reply
> ...



True bro..we are also waiting from more than 90days..by the way what's your ocuppation and is it 190 or 189

I am praying god everyday to give me grant soon...but appreciate your patience bro..6months is too long so better call DIBPand check the status...and ask them is there any pending things from your end

Did you get any call from AHC[Australian High commission from new delhi]


----------



## austimmi2016 (May 25, 2016)

perryH said:


> Be positive. Today or tomorrow you are going to get your grant. Have faith in God.
> Also did u tried to call DIBP. As i observed till now, people who gave a call to DIBP got their grants just after few days of calling them. Give a call to them if possible. or you can email them also.


This is true. You should call DIBP. This sometimes speed up the process. 

I called them yesterday and today my boss (the company i'm working in) told me that he got call verification call about me.


----------



## Gaurav Sharma (Aug 12, 2014)

perryH said:


> Be positive. Today or tomorrow you are going to get your grant. Have faith in God.
> 
> Also did u tried to call DIBP. As i observed till now, people who gave a call to DIBP got their grants just after few days of calling them. Give a call to them if possible. or you can email them also.




Yes i call them few days back..they said wait for 28 days to complete after co contacted you....co contacted me on 23rd june....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prabinjo (Jun 20, 2016)

Gaurav Sharma said:


> *Ya* *u* *r* *rite*...do *u* *knw* *hw* much visas *r* granted of Electrical engineer???
> 
> *Don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*
> 
> ...




Industrial , Mechanical and Production Engineer quota is 1529


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaurav Sharma (Aug 12, 2014)

What about electrical engineer??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prabinjo (Jun 20, 2016)

Gaurav Sharma said:


> What about electrical engineer??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




1254


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarbjass (Jul 29, 2015)

ali.khalil said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> I had a physical contact for employment verification on the 6th of last month. Does this mean that they are done with external and internal checks. Anybody has any idea how long again it will take them to come out with a decision
> 
> ...




hi ali

Really you have waited a lot. 

I just want to know why they have done physical verification in your case. Haven't you submitted the bank statements and salary documents or the company or organisation you are working with is not very familiar and when they have done physical verification what kind of question did they ask you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarbjass (Jul 29, 2015)

harinderjitf5 said:


> Is physical verification part of external checks ?




yes harinder. As I get information from this forum its a part of external checks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ali.khalil (Jul 1, 2014)

sarbjass said:


> hi ali
> 
> Really you have waited a lot.
> 
> ...


Hi Sarbjass,

Yes, I have submitted all these docs including Tax Clearance certificates. I believe the reason that made them to do physical check is that my employer's letter didn't have company stamp on it but only signed by my supervisor. I believe so because my supervisor was asked about this issue and he justified that normally we don't stamp company letter headed papers. 

I suppose they are familiar with the organisation I work for as one of my former colleagues here was granted an Australian 190 Visa. 

I was not permitted by the agent to be present at the time of the interview with my supervisor. My supervisor told me that he was asked to provide original copies of my contract and up to date tax clearance certificates, which he provided instantly. Also, asked him about working days and hours.

Hopefully there will not be much wait remaining :fingerscrossed:


Timeline:
Eng Aust: 30 May, 2014
Second IELTS: 30 May. 2015 (L8.5, R6.5, W6.0, S6.5) Overall 7.0
Sponsorship Application SA: 06 July, 2015
Sponsored: 21 Aug, 2015
Visa 190 Application: 29 Aug, 2015 (Points 55+5)
Added our newborn baby to the application: 14 Sep, 2015
CO Allocated: 14 Oct, 2015 (Request PCC and MCC)
PCC and MCC submitted on 30 Oct, 2015 (for the whole family)
CO Contact: Employment Evidence 01 Dec, 2015
Long Wait
Physical Verification: 06 June, 2016


----------



## sarbjass (Jul 29, 2015)

ali.khalil said:


> Hi Sarbjass,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks mate for the reply. Physical verification is the last hurdle that you have crossed. I am sure you will get the grant in this month only as I have seen cases gone through physical verification received grants with in 45 days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

ali.khalil said:


> Hi Sarbjass,
> 
> Yes, I have submitted all these docs including Tax Clearance certificates. I believe the reason that made them to do physical check is that my employer's letter didn't have company stamp on it but only signed by my supervisor. I believe so because my supervisor was asked about this issue and he justified that normally we don't stamp company letter headed papers.
> 
> ...


In my case when oz official visited my organization and discussed with MD about my date of joining and roles and responsibility 
The scenario was when they asked about the evidences ;my MD said its in head office and have to wait for sometime . So that office boy could be sent to hea office to bring that; however they said we don't have much time and they went 

My MD further said my reporting manager and me working in different shift and if anything required from our end we can send this over an email 
So what can be the conclusion


----------



## sarbjass (Jul 29, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> In my case when oz official visited my organization and discussed with MD about my date of joining and roles and responsibility
> 
> The scenario was when they asked about the evidences ;my MD said its in head office and have to wait for sometime . So that office boy could be sent to hea office to bring that; however they said we don't have much time and they went
> 
> ...




I think they may have satisfied with your MD wording. You will also received the grant in a short period.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaurav Sharma (Aug 12, 2014)

Gaderaju21 said:


> True bro..we are also waiting from more than 90days..by the way what's your ocuppation and is it 190 or 189
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No I didn't get any call from AHC...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaurav Sharma (Aug 12, 2014)

Gaderaju21 said:


> True bro..we are also waiting from more than 90days..by the way what's your ocuppation and is it 190 or 189
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am an electrical engineer (233311)from india..i have lodge the 189 visa with 60 points..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perryH (Feb 17, 2016)

Gaurav Sharma said:


> Yes i call them few days back..they said wait for 28 days to complete after co contacted you....co contacted me on 23rd june....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then don't worry you are going to get your grant soon. Normally they take 28 days after co contacted.


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

austimmi2016 said:


> This is true. You should call DIBP. This sometimes speed up the process.
> 
> I called them yesterday and today my boss (the company i'm working in) told me that he got call verification call about me.


Hi,


Can you share what was the response when you called DIBP? 

Viaan


----------



## austimmi2016 (May 25, 2016)

*call to DIBP*



Viaan said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Can you share what was the response when you called DIBP?
> ...


Following is the conversation i had on call:
Me: I want updates on my application status.
Operator: Whats ur passport number?
Me: (told my passport) 
Operator: (checked my status) OK, you have to wait till end of this month to get any response from CO.
Me: Ma'am 28 days are already over and still i have not got any response. 
Operator: Ok, in that case, you can email them.
Me: Ma'am i already emailed twice but they never reply.
Operator: Thats highly unlikely that they dont respond.
Me: You can check my email logs if you can.
Operator: Well you have to wait for end of this month.
Me: Yes but can you please ping my CO and ask about the expected time?
Operator: Thats not possible for me to do.
Me: But atleast you can notify my CO that my 28 days are over and she should respond to my application.
Operator: Ok i can pass a note to her about ur application status.
Me: Ok, thankyou.
Operator: Bye
Me: Bye


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

austimmi2016 said:


> Following is the conversation i had on call:
> Me: I want updates on my application status.
> Operator: Whats ur passport number?
> Me: (told my passport)
> ...


Hi 

Thanks 

They at least looked at your profile which is great. I am also planing to call but in two minds, I got my immi assessment commence mail on 16th June so 28 days have passed.

Viaan


----------



## dinusubba (Mar 13, 2016)

austimmi2016 said:


> Following is the conversation i had on call:
> Me: I want updates on my application status.
> Operator: Whats ur passport number?
> Me: (told my passport)
> ...


You are lucky they at least opened the file with just over a month from application date


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

Friends, refer my signature as it was never 28 days probably owing to their closing up on year end tasks..Sometimes calling up helps but not always.Save it for the time you no more can hold.I guess every time you call, a note is being added on to your application.Many of applicants(including me) had to wait for sometime.


----------



## austimmi2016 (May 25, 2016)

Viaan said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Yeah you should call. Just keep in mind one thing that you should request them very politely and support it by your concerns (e.g. like you already emailed them but no response). 

my commence mail was on 12th June so as per operator i should be getting response in this month so you should also be getting response in this month.

We all know that waiting is really a tough thing. Its pain in ass. Like someone said in this thread that you will get it today or tomorrow so we should stay calm - so yes we all get it very soon. Think Good.


----------



## austimmi2016 (May 25, 2016)

sriveha said:


> Friends, refer my signature as it was never 28 days probably owing to their closing up on year end tasks..Sometimes calling up helps but not always.Save it for the time you no more can hold.I guess every time you call, a note is being added on to your application.Many of applicants(including me) had to wait for sometime.


Please note that the most completed applications (including pcc and health) are the ones which get grants quickly. As the CO contacts increases, it will increase the total time exponentially.

If you ask any immigration agent, they always say that the day you submit your fee, complete all docs within a week (including pcc and health). This is most effective way of getting quick grants.


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

austimmi2016 said:


> Yeah you should call. Just keep in mind one thing that you should request them very politely and support it by your concerns (e.g. like you already emailed them but no response).
> 
> my commence mail was on 12th June so as per operator i should be getting response in this month so you should also be getting response in this month.
> 
> We all know that waiting is really a tough thing. Its pain in ass. Like someone said in this thread that you will get it today or tomorrow so we should stay calm - so yes we all get it very soon. Think Good.


Hi

Yeah I hope we will hear something by the end of this month. I will wait till august first week, if i don't hear anything till that will give them a call.

Viaan


----------



## austimmi2016 (May 25, 2016)

sriveha said:


> Friends, refer my signature as it was never 28 days probably owing to their closing up on year end tasks..Sometimes calling up helps but not always.Save it for the time you no more can hold.I guess every time you call, a note is being added on to your application.Many of applicants(including me) had to wait for sometime.


Yes you are right - we should not call too frequently.


----------



## gtr83 (Dec 14, 2015)

yep, calling them two often implies they aren't doing their job properly which frustrates the CO IMHO


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

gtr83 said:


> yep, calling them two often implies they aren't doing their job properly which frustrates the CO IMHO



It is TOO and not TWO. Sorry for being pedantic.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Viaan said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


It is not a good idea to call them at least before the 90 days timeline that is published


----------



## Prabinjo (Jun 20, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> It is not a good idea to call them at least before the 90 days timeline that is published




Hello Sir
Could you please tell me from which day do we start counting , the day we lodge our application, the day we pay our fee or the day we update, and what's the full form of PCC. 
THANK YOU 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

Prabinjo said:


> Hello Sir
> Could you please tell me from which day do we start counting , the day we lodge our application, the day we pay our fee or the day we update, and what's the full form of PCC.
> THANK YOU
> 
> ...


Hi,

Its 90 days from your visa lodge (that is when you submit application and pay your fees).
PCC - Police Clearance Certificate

Viaan


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> It is not a good idea to call them at least before the 90 days timeline that is published


Hi,

Yeah that's what even I am thinking to wait till 90 days and then call them but somebody else from the forum called them yesterday who lodged in march and they said his "application is on initial stage " So i am just worried.


Viaan


----------



## austimmi2016 (May 25, 2016)

Viaan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Its 90 days from your visa lodge (that is when you submit application and pay your fees).
> PCC - Police Clearance Certificate
> ...


Guys ... Guys ...., let me clarify you. 90 days is the time within which CO should get assigned to you. Once CO contacts you then 28 days from the contact date is the deadline - Meaning CO should get to the decision after 28 days. If CO contacts you again after 28 days, then another 28 days get added and so on. This is way it works in the normal scenario. I'm not sure if you guys have different understanding.

One more thing - In case where there are multiple CO contacts (more than 1), then your application can go beyond 28 days. This is because your application is incomplete and CO have to contact you again and again which is a time wastage at their end so they put your case on the low priority and let those ppl entertain first whose applications are complete. Because they also have certain benchmarks at their end to meet e.g. they have to give this much numbers of grants this month etc. etc.

Let me know if anybody has any other thoughts.


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

austimmi2016 said:


> Guys ... Guys ...., let me clarify you. 90 days is the time within which CO should get assigned to you. Once CO contacts you then 28 days from the contact date is the deadline - Meaning CO should get to the decision after 28 days. If CO contacts you again after 28 days, then another 28 days get added and so on. This is way it works in the normal scenario. I'm not sure if you guys have different understanding.
> 
> One more thing - In case where there are multiple CO contacts (more than 1), then your application can go beyond 28 days. This is because your application is incomplete and CO have to contact you again and again which is a time wastage at their end so they put your case on the low priority and let those ppl entertain first whose applications are complete. Because they also have certain benchmarks at their end to meet e.g. they have to give this much numbers of grants this month etc. etc.
> 
> Let me know if anybody has any other thoughts.


Hi

Please Refer this

Most ‘complete’ applications are finalised within three months of lodgement. Incomplete applications are less likely to be finalised within three months of lodgement because additional documentation might be required before the application can be finalised.

Source:-

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications

Viaan


----------



## sarbjass (Jul 29, 2015)

Viaan said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




but if the co is not requesting any docs since 5 months and the dibp is saying that case is under routine process then what does it mean.? can we consider it as incomplete application. Guys no one can predict the working of DIBP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austimmi2016 (May 25, 2016)

sarbjass said:


> but if the co is not requesting any docs since 5 months and the dibp is saying that case is under routine process then what does it mean.? can we consider it as incomplete application. Guys no one can predict the working of DIBP.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You must have called them after ur 28 days. This is really strange to me that you waited 5 months... wooo


----------



## sarbjass (Jul 29, 2015)

austimmi2016 said:


> You must have called them after ur 28 days. This is really strange to me that you waited 5 months... wooo




I have called them three times but they are giving me general response that application is under routine process. Last time I told them in a rude way that what kind of routine process you people are doing then the lady said she again added a note and you case will be processed as soon as possible but they can't tell me the time frames. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtr83 (Dec 14, 2015)

austimmi2016 said:


> Guys ... Guys ...., let me clarify you. 90 days is the time within which CO should get assigned to you. Once CO contacts you then 28 days from the contact date is the deadline - Meaning CO should get to the decision after 28 days. If CO contacts you again after 28 days, then another 28 days get added and so on. This is way it works in the normal scenario. I'm not sure if you guys have different understanding.
> 
> One more thing - In case where there are multiple CO contacts (more than 1), then your application can go beyond 28 days. This is because your application is incomplete and CO have to contact you again and again which is a time wastage at their end so they put your case on the low priority and let those ppl entertain first whose applications are complete. Because they also have certain benchmarks at their end to meet e.g. they have to give this much numbers of grants this month etc. etc.
> 
> Let me know if anybody has any other thoughts.


yes, typically 28 days is the cycle interval for CO to check pending applications....it could be few days (<28) if they aren't busy or months (>28) if there is a load


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

sarbjass said:


> but if the co is not requesting any docs since 5 months and the dibp is saying that case is under routine process then what does it mean.? can we consider it as incomplete application. Guys no one can predict the working of DIBP.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please refer this:

Most ‘complete’ applications are finalised within three months of lodgement. Incomplete applications are less likely to be finalised within three months of lodgement because additional documentation might be required before the application can be finalised.

A ‘complete application’ has all required documentation, including Form 80 - Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment (556KB PDF), Form 1221 - Additional personal particulars (292KB PDF) information and police clearance certificates, uploaded to ImmiAccount and health examinations undertaken before the application is allocated for assessment.

If your application cannot be finalised immediately you will receive advice that your application has been allocated to a processing team. This will occur within two weeks of your allocation date and provide an email address for contact with the processing team. Any questions you have about your application should then be directed to that email address.

Individual visa application processing times are dependent on a number of factors.


Source:-

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

what may be the maining on this information regarding processing priority order ??? 

Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications




GSM SkillSelect allocation information
Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements in determining the order in which applications are considered. Allocations occur in accordance with the requirements of these planning levels. This means that when necessary applications in Priority Group 4 are allocated ahead of Priority Group 3.
Priority processing information for GSM SkillSelect applications
Visa subclass	Priority group 3	Priority group 4
189 Skilled – Independent	N/A	10 June 2016
190 Skilled – Nominated	25 May 2016	N/A
489 Skilled – Regional	25 May 2016	10 June 201​6

N/A - indicates that the relevant visa subclass is not specified for this priority group


----------



## jitin81 (Mar 14, 2015)

Does this mean they are currently processing applications lodged 25th May onwards??

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Lately i see "mass-calling disease"... Poor COs instead of processing visas they spend hours answering call phones. 

Yea, it is COs who answer calls. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H-H (Dec 22, 2015)

austimmi2016 said:


> You must have called them after ur 28 days. This is really strange to me that you waited 5 months... wooo



I lodged my application [189] on 26 May 2016 and uploaded all the required documents except form 80,1221 & CV, then CO contacted me on 7 June 2016 and requested these documents, I uploaded them on the same day and clicked the information provided button the next day my application status changed to assessment in progress, and no updates since then, should I call them or wait as I understand the 28 days period is given for the applicants to provide the required information, as most applications are finalized within three months of lodgement.

Also would you please share with us what happened during the verification call if you don't mind.


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

H-H said:


> I lodged my application [189] on 26 May 2016 and uploaded all the required documents except form 80,1221 & CV, then CO contacted me on 7 June 2016 and requested these documents, I uploaded them on the same day and clicked the information provided button the next day my application status changed to assessment in progress, and no updates since then, should I call them or wait as I understand the 28 days period is given for the applicants to provide the required information, as most applications are finalized within three months of lodgement.
> 
> Also would you please share with us what happened during the verification call if you don't mind.


More likely they are to do an employment verification and that can be either by email or a telephonic call from embassy to yourself and/or the HR/Manager contact details that you had provided or on the worst case a physical visit to your workplace (OR) on the best case these checks are not done.
But from the past trends, people who have been asked for CV/Skill Support contact had employment verification.

I guess you can wait for a week or two more and then give a call.

Some of the questions:
Job Commencement Date
Relieving date, if applicable.
Position title(s) held during the course of employment.
Duties Performed.(R&R)
Number of hours worked.
Full time of part-time employee.
Salary drawn.

Cheers.


----------



## H-H (Dec 22, 2015)

sriveha said:


> More likely they are to do an employment verification and that can be either by email or a telephonic call from embassy to yourself and/or the HR/Manager contact details that you had provided or on the worst case a physical visit to your workplace (OR) on the best case these checks are not done.
> But from the past trends, people who have been asked for CV/Skill Support contact had employment verification.
> 
> I guess you can wait for a week or two more and then give a call.
> ...


Thanks for your feedback, in your case did you call them? if yes how many times and how long did you wait before you made the call/calls.


----------



## Moneyjheeta (Apr 11, 2016)

jitin81 said:


> Does this mean they are currently processing applications lodged 25th May onwards??
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Yes....they are now working ahead of those mentioned dates...like in immitracker shows 22/06 case done for 189 and nearly 12/06 case got CO in 190. We have less data on immitracker nearly 4-10%(what i assume) of total applicants worldwide. So hoping they are getting close to july.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

Yes I did call them twice. Once after the 90 day completion and second after few weeks of my first. When I called them the first time, they advised me that average turn around time is practically 6-8 weeks after you'd have the co contact.Second time it was said that it is under routine processing.
Good Luck


----------



## Gaurav Sharma (Aug 12, 2014)

Can u plz tell what is the validity of medical???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Gaurav Sharma said:


> Can u plz tell what is the validity of medical???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1 Year


----------



## Viveknagpal (Jun 30, 2016)

214 days since visa lodged 17 Dec 2015. Loosing hope. Don't know what to do? Can anyone suggest.


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

Viveknagpal said:


> 214 days since visa lodged 17 Dec 2015. Loosing hope. Don't know what to do? Can anyone suggest.


Wait


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

Viveknagpal said:


> 214 days since visa lodged 17 Dec 2015. Loosing hope. Don't know what to do? Can anyone suggest.




224 days... 8 December 2015. 

There is really nothing that we can do. Be patient, thats what everyone says. But i am frustrated and annoyed.


----------



## sarbjass (Jul 29, 2015)

Viveknagpal said:


> 214 days since visa lodged 17 Dec 2015. Loosing hope. Don't know what to do? Can anyone suggest.



Patience is the only thing that everyone would suggest you but I can understand it's very hard to be patient after you have crossed more than 7 months.

What's your occupation code and who is your CO?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viveknagpal (Jun 30, 2016)

sarbjass said:


> Viveknagpal said:
> 
> 
> > 214 days since visa lodged 17 Dec 2015. Loosing hope. Don't know what to do? Can anyone suggest.
> ...


GSM Brisbane 
Occupation Manufacturer 
Code:- 133411


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Viveknagpal said:


> GSM Brisbane
> Occupation Manufacturer
> Code:- 133411


Hello

I've completed 237 days since lodgement
Visa lodged 21-nov
Physical employment verification 16- June

Last week I called Dibp, they advised about character check in process instead of background
Are these 2 different terms or same 

Frustration on its high, but still patient don't understand what to do further


----------



## Prabinjo (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H-H (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi All,

Today I received the King of emails [The Grant Email], thanks to all of you and by the way there was no employment verification has been done in my case.

Kindly find my timeline as follows:

Occupation: Telecommunications Network Engineer - 263312
- 11 May 2016: EOI 189 [65 Points]
- 25 May 2016: Invitation
- 26 May 2016: Application lodged [Biographical Page of Passport, Passport Sized Photograph, Birth Certificate, PTE Academic Score Report, EA Qualification and Skilled Employment Assessment letter, Degree Certificate, Academic Transcripts, HR Letter, Duties Document, Payroll Bank Account Statement, Pay slips, Superannuation Document, PCC & Medical]
- 7 June 2016: CO contact from Adelaide [Requested form 80, 1221 & CV]
- 7 June 2016: Uploaded all the requested documents
- 18 July 2016: GRANT

I hope all of you get their grants soon and please let me know if you have any inquiries.


----------



## Prabinjo (Jun 20, 2016)

A lot of visas can be seen issued on skillselect today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prabinjo (Jun 20, 2016)

Oh sorry it's just invitation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Prabinjo said:


> A lot of visas can be seen issued on skillselect today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Today there is no Invitation Round probably you mean tomorrow. and if it is grant then only 1 was issued today


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

H-H said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I received the King of emails [The Grant Email], thanks to all of you and by the way there was no employment verification has been done in my case.
> 
> ...


Congrats H-H

Well Deserved. I must say very quick grant. On 25th May, I paid fees. Still waiting for the grant email


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Today there is no Invitation Round probably you mean tomorrow. and if it is grant then only 1 was issued today


Hello 

In a dilemma 
Have seen the in detail security assessment 

Baseline security check 
Negative vetting 1 and 2
Positive vetting

If dibp external agencies try to have checks in our case , the baseline security level checks applied on us
The cost of rest security checks higher that the visa fee

The time frame mentioned in the document for baseline is just a month
Then why does the security agencies takes several monhs


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello
> 
> In a dilemma
> Have seen the in detail security assessment
> ...


what document or site are you referring to in terms to understand security assessment?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello
> 
> In a dilemma
> Have seen the in detail security assessment
> ...


probably this clearance or security assessment is only for employment in AU government or some companies if they required security clearance.


----------



## Gaderaju21 (Jul 6, 2016)

*Hi*



H-H said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I received the King of emails [The Grant Email], thanks to all of you and by the way there was no employment verification has been done in my case.
> 
> ...




Congratulations bro..wonderful news..we are still waiting from past 3.5 months


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> what document or site are you referring to in terms to understand security assessment?


Hello

Just type security clearance for australian visa on google


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello
> 
> In a dilemma
> Have seen the in detail security assessment
> ...


The above all relate to security clearances (not checks), which are required mostly for employment within the Australian Public Service. They are done when employment may include exposure to sensitive information.

Security checks for visas have a different focus - not the same thing.


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

kaju said:


> The above all relate to security clearances (not checks), which are required mostly for employment within the Australian Public Service. They are done when employment may include exposure to sensitive information.
> 
> Security checks for visas have a different focus - not the same thing.



Hello Kaju

Confusion cleared 
So apart from physical employment verification and character checks Pcc what things are considered under national security chečks


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

Congrats H-H !


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello Kaju
> 
> Confusion cleared
> So apart from physical employment verification and character checks Pcc what things are considered under national security chečks





vikaschandra said:


> probably this clearance or security assessment is only for employment in AU government or some companies if they required security clearance.




Well this is what I said earlier. Good that you confusion is cleared


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello Kaju
> 
> Confusion cleared
> So apart from physical employment verification and character checks Pcc what things are considered under national security chečks


ASIO does the security checks, no-one knows what is involved apart from them, although you could perhaps expect checks to be directed towards terrorism, other forms of politically motivated violence, espionage and foreign interference, and serious threats to Australia’s territorial and border integrity.


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

One query .. I have not got the invitation yet .. 

I tried to book the Medical examination appointment in USA and they are asking for UHid or HHid or any unique ID which is linked to my application. 

Please suggest


----------



## samsonk76 (Dec 22, 2015)

That's some good info. So does this mean that certain ANZCO codes would determine these security checks by default or are applications selected on a random basis. 

Also what are the time frame for these checks and are there time limits. 

In your opinions... 

ICT Business Analyst 261111 (65 Points)
ACS CLEARED 3/12/2015
EOI Submitted 11/12/2015
Invited 29/01/2016 
Visa Lodged 17/02/2016 
1st CO Assign/Contact 29/02/2016
Medicals & PCC Completed 15/03/2016 
2nd CO Contact 07/04/2016 - PCC for Spouse UAE visit - Sent correct dates for UAE visit (less than a year) requesting exemption
CO confirmed UAE PCC not required 23/04/2016
AHC (Delhi) Verification call 19/05/2016
Grant : XX/XX/2016


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

samsonk76 said:


> That's some good info. So does this mean that certain ANZCO codes would determine these security checks by default or are applications selected on a random basis.
> 
> Also what are the time frame for these checks and are there time limits.
> 
> ...


I honestly don't think you're likely to get an answer for that.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

mission_is_on said:


> One query .. I have not got the invitation yet ..
> 
> I tried to book the Medical examination appointment in USA and they are asking for UHid or HHid or any unique ID which is linked to my application.
> 
> Please suggest


You can generate HAP id. Refer to below links 

My health declarations

How to? --- Completing My Health Declaration


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

Does anyone have an idea why we are not seeing any grants ?? 

July was suppose to come with loads of grants, but it's nothing like that, its worse than ever.


----------



## H-H (Dec 22, 2015)

dreamsanj said:


> Congrats H-H
> 
> Well Deserved. I must say very quick grant. On 25th May, I paid fees. Still waiting for the grant email


Thanks and as you know the DIBP works in mysterious ways.



Gaderaju21 said:


> Congratulations bro..wonderful news..we are still waiting from past 3.5 months


Thanks, waiting is not easy, try to call them.



sriveha said:


> Congrats H-H !


Thanks.


----------



## austimmi2016 (May 25, 2016)

Guys, we should expect grands in this week or next.


----------



## ali.khalil (Jul 1, 2014)

Guys, I think by tomorrow it would be 45 days since physical verification took place. Do you advise me to call DIBP and follow up. I have never called them before, what do you think?


Timeline:
Eng Aust: 30 May, 2014
Second IELTS: 30 May. 2015 (L8.5, R6.5, W6.0, S6.5) Overall 7.0
Sponsorship Application SA: 06 July, 2015
Sponsored: 21 Aug, 2015
Visa 190 Application: 29 Aug, 2015 (Points 55+5)
Added our newborn baby to the application: 14 Sep, 2015
CO Allocated: 14 Oct, 2015 (Request PCC and MCC)
PCC and MCC submitted on 30 Oct, 2015 (for the whole family)
CO Contact: Employment Evidence 01 Dec, 2015
Long Wait
Physical Verification: 06 June, 2016


----------



## austimmi2016 (May 25, 2016)

The average return around time this year i observed is around 50-55 days. So we should wait for these much days before calling.


----------



## austimmi2016 (May 25, 2016)

ali.khalil said:


> Guys, I think by tomorrow it would be 45 days since physical verification took place. Do you advise me to call DIBP and follow up. I have never called them before, what do you think?
> 
> 
> Timeline:
> ...


BTW what is physical verification?


----------



## ali.khalil (Jul 1, 2014)

austimmi2016 said:


> BTW what is physical verification?


They send a representative/agent to do further investigation with your employer to check if the provided information about your employment records are true.


----------



## austimmi2016 (May 25, 2016)

ali.khalil said:


> They send a representative/agent to do further investigation with your employer to check if the provided information about your employment records are true.


I see - this is strange. In my case, they just called them on phone. No person physically appeared to do verification.


----------



## Tenochitlan (Mar 13, 2015)

One year of waiting. Hug me :rain:


----------



## Prabinjo (Jun 20, 2016)

Tenochitlan said:


> One year of waiting. Hug me :rain:




Hi 
U should ask them if they need more document or any problem they are facing with your case


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austimmi2016 (May 25, 2016)

Tenochitlan said:


> One year of waiting. Hug me :rain:


Does visa turn around time varies country to country?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

austimmi2016 said:


> Does visa turn around time varies country to country?


I think processing time does get affected on certain level especially when comparing High Risk Countries and Non HRZ Country applications.


----------



## austimmi2016 (May 25, 2016)

Any golden emails for today?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

austimmi2016 said:


> Any golden emails for today?


1 applicant so far


----------



## austimmi2016 (May 25, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> 1 applicant so far


and who is that? can he share his timelines?


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

austimmi2016 said:


> and who is that? can he share his timelines?


His timeline

Check on 189 visa lodged 2016 thread

Application Lodged: 23rd June
Uploaded document: 27th June (Except: PCC and Medical)
Uploaded PCC: 2nd July' 2016
Medical: 12th July' 2016 Cleared: 18th July' 2016
Grant: 20 July


----------



## austimmi2016 (May 25, 2016)

Viaan said:


> His timeline
> 
> Check on 189 visa lodged 2016 thread
> 
> ...


Can you please provide link to that thread?


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

austimmi2016 said:


> Can you please provide link to that thread?


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/952042-189-visa-lodge-2016-gang.html


----------



## robinjmathew (Jun 28, 2016)

God's Grace
Got grant today
Thank you all


----------



## dariminhas (Apr 14, 2015)

robinjmathew said:


> God's Grace
> Got grant today
> Thank you all


Congrats mate!
Which GSM?


----------



## jitin81 (Mar 14, 2015)

When a CO contacts, does he sends email or there is a status change in the immi account?

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

If CO contact you for additional docs then you will get email as well as your immi account status will be changed to "documents requested".



jitin81 said:


> When a CO contacts, does he sends email or there is a status change in the immi account?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Moneyjheeta (Apr 11, 2016)

robinjmathew said:


> God's Grace
> Got grant today
> Thank you all


Congrats 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

harinderjitf5 said:


> If CO contact you for additional docs then you will get email as well as your immi account status will be changed to "documents requested".


Doesn't happen always. My first Co contact had the status changed. However for the second, it remained in "Assessment in Progress" with the Information provided button enabled. However, if they need any information, we will get an email intimation(the person who has been nominated to receive emails) and the correspondence section will have the email contents.
Cheers.


----------



## robinjmathew (Jun 28, 2016)

GSM Adeleide


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

robinjmathew said:


> GSM Adeleide


Congratulations Robin  why did the CO contacted you on 31 May, 2016? What was the name of your CO?


----------



## Moneyjheeta (Apr 11, 2016)

jahanzeb84 said:


> Congratulations Robin  why did the CO contacted you on 31 May, 2016? What was the name of your CO?


Hi jahanzeb84

you have received immi commence mail..i think not everyone receives it, i have not received it yet..applied visa on 22-6-16


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

Moneyjheeta said:


> Hi jahanzeb84
> 
> you have received immi commence mail..i think not everyone receives it, i have not received it yet..applied visa on 22-6-16


Hey there, the immi assessment commence email is not received by all of the applicants. Some Case Officer tend to send the commencement email. 

Though it has been seen that guys who got the commencement email tend to receive the grant faster, but yes this doesn't mean that their Case officer's might not contact them again. If anything is missing, CO will come back asking for it, and if all evidences are in place then direct grant it would be. 

Just pray our cases are decided soon


----------



## Moneyjheeta (Apr 11, 2016)

jahanzeb84 said:


> Hey there, the immi assessment commence email is not received by all of the applicants. Some Case Officer tend to send the commencement email.
> 
> Though it has been seen that guys who got the commencement email tend to receive the grant faster, but yes this doesn't mean that their Case officer's might not contact them again. If anything is missing, CO will come back asking for it, and if all evidences are in place then direct grant it would be.
> 
> Just pray our cases are decided soon


Thanks 
Have you updated your case on myimmitracker?


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

Moneyjheeta said:


> Thanks
> Have you updated your case on myimmitracker?


Just did


----------



## Ravikumar85 (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi everyone, I lodged my 190 visa application on 16 July 2016. Can anyone recently applied for this visa tell me how long it will take to receive a request from the CO for PCC and Med?
Also, if I receive a request from CO for PCC & Med, does it mean that the CO is satisfied with all other aspects such as points claim and so on?
Please kindly advise.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

@Ravikumar85

Can anyone recently applied for this visa tell me how long it will take to receive a request from the CO for PCC and Med?

A: No time limit for CO to come back. But, you can get a PCC/Medical on your own now which are valid for 1 year. Most people get them before 21 days. Sometimes it is the same day.

Also, if I receive a request from CO for PCC & Med, does it mean that the CO is satisfied with all other aspects such as points claim and so on?

A: No. It just means that unless you come up with these your application may not be further tested. Why check someone's Employment details when he can be disqualified on the basis of his English/PCC/Medical alone?


----------



## Ravikumar85 (Jul 12, 2016)

Thank you TrinkaSharma for your reply.
May I know if your visa is granted already or you are still waiting for the grant?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

@Ravikumar85

Waiting. I paid the fees on 30 Apr 2016


----------



## Ravikumar85 (Jul 12, 2016)

trinkasharma said:


> @Ravikumar85
> 
> Waiting. I paid the fees on 30 Apr 2016


Hi TrinkaSharma, when did you lodge your visa and when did the CO contact you for Med and PCC?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

30 Apr 2016 . I preloaded all these things. I was still asked for English skill proofs on 17 Jun.


----------



## peedus (Jul 15, 2015)

You may have to send the scores directly to Department of Immigration Australia. 



trinkasharma said:


> 30 Apr 2016 . I preloaded all these things. I was still asked for English skill proofs on 17 Jun.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

I did that on Jun 18th.


----------



## peedus (Jul 15, 2015)

In my case, I had also attached the pdf of the "Confirmation of Score Report Order" of my PTE, that included Order Number and Order Date along with the score report.


----------



## mrbak87 (Jul 25, 2016)

Dear All,

This is my timeline. Currently waiting for Visa Grant from GSM Adelaide. Today marks the 90th day upon lodging!

*Contracts Administrator - ANZSCO-511111*
IELTS- 9-Jan'16.
EOI NSW 190(65 pts) - 19-Feb'15.
Invitation - 190 - 10-Mar'16.
State Sponsorship NSW 15-Mar'16
State Sponsorship Approved - 18-Mar'16 
Visa Lodgement - 26-Apr'16
Medicals Uploaded - 02-May'16. 
PCC Applied - 02-May'16, Received - 07-June'16. 
CO Assigned - 07-June'16
Docs Uploaded- 13-June'16
Grant - :confused2:
IED - lane:


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

I just checked immitracker. A guy user named "DJ" is asked for financial proof. He is onshore applcant and got his grant on 26/7/16.

Worried, what kind of financial proof CO asked for and how can we prove it? Anyone can throw light on this ?


----------



## aliee (Aug 18, 2015)

I lodged the application on 19th June. Got CO Assigned on 8th July asked for Meds and wife's degree and transcripts. 

Status says: "Assessment in Progress" after medicals uploaded on 14th July. As I am seeing here people waiting for months.. I guess I have got a long wait to do!!


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

aliee said:


> I lodged the application on 19th June. Got CO Assigned on 8th July asked for Meds and wife's degree and transcripts.
> 
> Status says: "Assessment in Progress" after medicals uploaded on 14th July. As I am seeing here people waiting for months.. I guess I have got a long wait to do!!


Did you claimed points for partner?


----------



## Hardeep689 (Jul 15, 2015)

Subscibing


----------



## aliee (Aug 18, 2015)

jahanzeb84 said:


> aliee said:
> 
> 
> > I lodged the application on 19th June. Got CO Assigned on 8th July asked for Meds and wife's degree and transcripts.
> ...


No i didn't. They asked for wife's educational certificate because i provided a university letter for functional english proof of spouse.


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

Subscibing


----------



## risingmars (Nov 21, 2015)

Dear all, 
With the grace of god i have received grant for my family today 
Best of luck to all those who are waiting. I know its difficult, but i am sure DIBP is working hard to process applications as soon as possible. 
My timeline for mobile users
ANZSCO CODE: 261313 || Software Engineer
01/02/2015 - ACS Applied and Positive. 
12/06/2015 - IELTS Scores Band 8 (R:8,S:8,L:8,W:7)
29/06/2015 - EOI Filed (189 - 60 points)
22/01/2016 - Invitation received 
24/02/2016 - Visa lodged. No documents uploaded
10/03/2016 - Adelaide CO assigned. Asked all docs.
06/04/2016 - Uploaded everything including Medicals. 
25/07/20 16 - After 110 days. Called DIBP to check status.
28/07/2016 - Received grant.


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

risingmars said:


> Dear all,
> With the grace of god i have received grant for my family today
> Best of luck to all those who are waiting. I know its difficult, but i am sure DIBP is working hard to process applications as soon as possible.
> My timeline for mobile users
> ...


Congratulations  Can you please let me know the number you called to check the status?


----------



## risingmars (Nov 21, 2015)

jahanzeb84 said:


> Congratulations  Can you please let me know the number you called to check the status?


Thank you. 
The number is +61731367000. This is for Adelaide though.


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

risingmars said:


> Dear all,
> With the grace of god i have received grant for my family today
> Best of luck to all those who are waiting. I know its difficult, but i am sure DIBP is working hard to process applications as soon as possible.
> My timeline for mobile users
> ...


Hearty Congrats Mate!


----------



## loveaussi (Apr 18, 2016)

jahanzeb84 said:


> Congratulations  Can you please let me know the number you called to check the status?


Congratulations! !!!! Just out of curiousity what was the response when you called?

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## risingmars (Nov 21, 2015)

goaustralianow said:


> Hearty Congrats Mate!


Thanks a lot mate. Best of luck for your application.


----------



## risingmars (Nov 21, 2015)

loveaussi said:


> Congratulations! !!!! Just out of curiousity what was the response when you called?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


Same standard reply. Under routine processing. Actively being looked by CO


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi Guys,
We received long awaited grant on 26th July 2016. Since last 3 months, I have been calling the department and this month after my call, they initiated employee verification which was completed on 20th July. You can check my timeline in my signature


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

jsbhatia said:


> Hi Guys,
> We received long awaited grant on 26th July 2016. Since last 3 months, I have been calling the department and this month after my call, they initiated employee verification which was completed on 20th July. You can check my timeline in my signature


My employment (previous employers) was verified around the same time.


----------



## Hardeep689 (Jul 15, 2015)

jsbhatia said:


> Hi Guys,
> We received long awaited grant on 26th July 2016. Since last 3 months, I have been calling the department and this month after my call, they initiated employee verification which was completed on 20th July. You can check my timeline in my signature


Congrats Jsbhatia


----------



## sekarhttp (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi Bhatia,

Congrats for the much awaited grant, mostly during the DIBP call what kind of question you ask?

when I call and ask for status then they would say its under usual routine process.

what kind of question you probed?

please advice.


----------



## sekarhttp (Nov 16, 2015)

*Raja*



jsbhatia said:


> Hi Guys,
> We received long awaited grant on 26th July 2016. Since last 3 months, I have been calling the department and this month after my call, they initiated employee verification which was completed on 20th July. You can check my timeline in my signature


Hi Bhatia,

Congrats for the much awaited grant, mostly during the DIBP call what kind of question you ask?

when I call and ask for status then they would say its under usual routine process.

what kind of question you probed?

please advice.


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi,

When I called them, I just told them that its been x weeks / y months since I filed the visa and have not received any update since them. After that they took passport number and told me the same thing that its in routine processing. After that I would tell them to put a mark on my application to let the CO know that I called and if any further document is required, let me know. Thats it. 





sekarhttp said:


> Hi Bhatia,
> 
> Congrats for the much awaited grant, mostly during the DIBP call what kind of question you ask?
> 
> ...


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

one more grant from GSM ADELAIDE , 190 , TIME TOOK 65 days  , no verification , only some document request from CO


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

mukeshsharma said:


> one more grant from GSM ADELAIDE , 190 , TIME TOOK 65 days  , no verification , only some document request from CO


Congrats!!
More details please.


----------



## mohnishsharma (Oct 6, 2015)

mukeshsharma said:


> one more grant from GSM ADELAIDE , 190 , TIME TOOK 65 days  , no verification , only some document request from CO


Congrats Mukesh!


Please share your ANZSCO and timelines.


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

Is Date of birth certificate is required for visa or CO asked for that from anyone ?


----------



## mrbak87 (Jul 25, 2016)

Dear All,

After a very long wait, I finally received the phone call I've always dreamed off and granted my visa today!! :rockon::rockon:

Although I'm not an active participant in this forum, I do read it everyday as a source of information and inspiration and would like to thank all of you. For those who are still waiting, stay strong and it will come soon!

My timeline:

*Contracts Administrator - ANZSCO-511111*
IELTS- 9-Jan'16.
EOI NSW 190(65 pts) - 19-Feb'15.
Invitation - 190 - 10-Mar'16.
State Sponsorship NSW 15-Mar'16
State Sponsorship Approved - 18-Mar'16 
Visa Lodgement - 26-Apr'16
Medicals Uploaded - 02-May'16. 
PCC Applied - 02-May'16, Received - 07-June'16. 
CO Assigned - 07-June'16
Docs Uploaded- 13-June'16
Grant - 03-Aug'16
IED - 12-Sept'16


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

mrbak87 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> After a very long wait, I finally received the phone call I've always dreamed off and granted my visa today!! :rockon::rockon:
> 
> ...


Congratulations And best wishes


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

Here are details - 

Occupation : 261111 [ business analyst ] 

ACS: Positive 
EOI 190 NSW : 15/March/2016 -60 points (Age-25, Education-15, PTE-10, Experience-5, State Sponsorship-5)
Invite: 18 /March/2016 
Visa Application Lodged: 01 /May/2016
PCC IND: 21 /May/2016
PCC AUS - 24/ MAY/2016
Meds: 15/June/2016 
CO ASKED DOCS - 02/Aug/2016 [ MARRIAGE CERTIFICATE ]
Grant: 03/ Aug / 2016


----------



## mimic (Oct 28, 2015)

mukeshsharma said:


> Here are details -
> 
> Occupation : 261111 [ business analyst ]
> 
> ...


You only had 1 CO Contact?


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

Any grant today?


----------



## perryH (Feb 17, 2016)

*Hi*



sudeepkc said:


> In my case, I had also attached the pdf of the "Confirmation of Score Report Order" of my PTE, that included Order Number and Order Date along with the score report.


For PTE scores you have to send your scores from your PTE login to dibp. They don't accept attached PDF score report.
Go to your PTE login and there will be one option 'Send Scores'
You have to click on that and then select DIBP from the drop down list.


----------



## perryH (Feb 17, 2016)

*Hi*



Viveknagpal said:


> 214 days since visa lodged 17 Dec 2015. Loosing hope. Don't know what to do? Can anyone suggest.



Be positive, be patient. Call the DIBP and ask them about your application status. I see most people get their grant after calling DIBP. Try that.


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi all,

Finally, I received my grant today. A shout out to all the contributors to this forum. 
Thanks for the advice through my planning/application process. 
Thanks for the encouragement during the waiting stage. 

There are too many of you to name. You know who you are. And you're all awesome!

Here's a summary timeline. The exact dates are in my signature:

Visa lodged: 31st March 2016 (onsite)
All documents, PCCs and medicals front loaded.
IMMI Assessment Email (CO Contact): 19th April 2016 (nothing requested)
Change in circumstances submitted online: 12th July 2016 (moved back to India on completing my project assignment).
Employment verification - done for only one employer (out of 3) where I had spent 6 years. The others were 2-3 years each. I'm not sure how the verification was done. The HR team said it's confidential.
Grant: 5th August 2016.
IED: Feb 2017 (medicals were done around Feb 2016).

Here are the documents I submitted:

Degree cert (all)
Semester transcripts (self)
ACS Skill Assessment Report, Detailed references and 2 payslips from each employer (self)
Passport (all)
Birth certificate (all)
Marriage certificate
PTE score report - in addition to the scores sent to DIBP (self)
IELTS report - in addition to the scores sent to DIBP (spouse)
Forms 80 and 1221 (all)
PCCs from UK, South Africa, Sweden, USA, South Korea and India (all)
Resume (all)
Change in Circumstances and Change in Address done online (all)
Digital photograph with label (all)

I'll continue to login here and help on any topics I know. Stay strong. Your grants are on their way.

Cheers,
Sol


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

sol79 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally, I received my grant today. A shout out to all the contributors to this forum.
> Thanks for the advice through my planning/application process.
> ...


Congrates..


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Congrats and thanks for your details email.

Could you please explain what is "Digital photograph with label" and why its needed ?

All the best for your future.



sol79 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally, I received my grant today. A shout out to all the contributors to this forum.
> Thanks for the advice through my planning/application process.
> ...


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Congrats and thanks for your details post.

Could you please explain what is "Digital photograph with label" and why its needed ?

All the best for your future.



sol79 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally, I received my grant today. A shout out to all the contributors to this forum.
> Thanks for the advice through my planning/application process.
> ...


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

hari_it_ram said:


> Congrats and thanks for your details post.
> 
> Could you please explain what is "Digital photograph with label" and why its needed ?
> 
> All the best for your future.


Just a pic file. Your pics need to be in the dimensions specified in on the DIBP document checklist. Check the portal.


----------



## austimmi2016 (May 25, 2016)

*Got the grant*

With the grace of God, I got the grant today.


----------



## pav1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hello everyone. 

I lodged my visa application under sub-class 190 with NSW as my nominated state. I applied with 70 points (65+5). I didn't claim any points for my employment as I did not have the requisite number of years.

I lodged my application in May 2016. A CO was allocated in June 2016 who asked me to fill out Form 80 which I filled out and submitted. Since then, my application has been in progress.

Does anyone know if they perform employment verification if an applicant does not claim points for employment? Cause that is one of the reasons why a delay usually takes place in the visa grant. I was hoping that since I hadn't claimed any points for employment, the department would process my visa application a little sooner. But now I realize that it is a matter of patience.

I called the GSM Adelaide office earlier this week and received the same response that everyone here has been getting - "application is undergoing routine checks".


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

congrats bro


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

can anyone share GSM Adelaide number so that I can call them to know about my application status ?


----------



## Ravikumar85 (Jul 12, 2016)

harinderjitf5 said:


> can anyone share GSM Adelaide number so that I can call them to know about my application status ?




When did you lodged your visa?
Did CO contact you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austimmi2016 (May 25, 2016)

harinderjitf5 said:


> can anyone share GSM Adelaide number so that I can call them to know about my application status ?



0061731367000 is the phone number of DIBP.


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

please check my signature


----------



## Ravikumar85 (Jul 12, 2016)

harinderjitf5 said:


> please check my signature




Your CO has already contacted you...then why you're looking for the contact details from someone else?
All the contact details will be there on the request letter from CO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pav1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if the department performs employment verification for applicants who have not claimed employment points? 



pav1 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I lodged my visa application under sub-class 190 with NSW as my nominated state. I applied with 70 points (65+5). I didn't claim any points for my employment as I did not have the requisite number of years.
> 
> ...


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

pav1 said:


> Can anyone tell me if the department performs employment verification for applicants who have not claimed employment points?


Usually verification does not happen in case the points are not claimed for employment. But then it is upon DIBP's discretion these days nothing can be said. But as far as I know it is higly unlikely


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Usually verification does not happen in case the points are not claimed for employment. But then it is upon DIBP's discretion these days nothing can be said. But as far as I know it is higly unlikely




And what if no verification is conducted for 8 months ?? 

245 days and No verification yet but no grant either.


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

there is n phone number mentioned no the files sent by CO


----------



## freezeee (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi friends, please add me to the list.
22111
Visa lodged: 30/5/16
CO contacted for docs checlist: 6/6/16 *GSM.Adelaide*
Docs uploaded: 11/6/16
2nd CO contacted for AFP: 14/7/16
Doc uploaded: 2/8/16
Grant:


----------



## sekarhttp (Nov 16, 2015)

*Raja*

Hello All,

I have applied March 23rd 2016 for 263111 and CO contact me on May7th 2016 and information provided on May27th 2016 but after that no reply.

Totally 133 days past , am in bridging visa in Australia for last 8 months and my 10 months old kid and wife in India.

My employee also not allowing me to go back to India,

DIBP not giving grant so my wife & kid also not able to come to Australia..

Am in great depression now, I though of withdrawal of application so my employer can't obstruct me so I can go back to India and meet my family and stay with them.

Even If I bring my wife & Kid in any other visitor visa then she has to move out of Australia to finalize the PR application, she can't roaming in and out australia with Kid.

Even I called Australian DIBP GSM adelaide number and told the same story replies/ same story, 

Please advice what to do,

Even a guy lodge application on april 2016 from india for Jobcode 263111 got the grant, which makes me more sad.

I don't know what to do apart from Dying here.


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

sekarhttp said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have applied March 23rd 2016 for 263111 and CO contact me on May7th 2016 and information provided on May27th 2016 but after that no reply.
> 
> ...


Apply for a Bridging Visa B, which lets you leave and return to Australia.
You can change employers while you're on your current bridging visa.


----------



## mimic (Oct 28, 2015)

Joining..


CO contact for new AFP: Aug 9, 2016 (GSM Adelaide)
Docs uploaded: ---
Grant: ???


----------



## sekarhttp (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi

why CO asking for New AFP when did you took the first AFP?

Thanks,
Raja.


----------



## sekarhttp (Nov 16, 2015)

*raja*



mimic said:


> Joining..
> 
> 
> CO contact for new AFP: Aug 9, 2016 (GSM Adelaide)
> ...


Hi

why CO asking for New AFP when did you took the first AFP?

Thanks,
Raja


----------



## austimmi2016 (May 25, 2016)

sekarhttp said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have applied March 23rd 2016 for 263111 and CO contact me on May7th 2016 and information provided on May27th 2016 but after that no reply.
> 
> ...


When i was in same situation as you, i hear from the ppl who applied later than me but got grant earlier. Its really heart breaking. I believe, you should stop reading grant emails, like i did, for sometime. Grant decision is a google algorithm which no one completely knows about it.


----------



## mimic (Oct 28, 2015)

sekarhttp said:


> Hi
> 
> why CO asking for New AFP when did you took the first AFP?
> 
> ...


Took it July 19.
It had my married full name and then single full name.

The CO wanted the one with married + single full name in 1 line  So upsetting really. Too meticulous


----------



## freezeee (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi friends, I have my agent applying for me so all correspondence is just between DIBP and agent. However, recently I'm not satisfied with the agent service lead me to think in creating new appointment with DIBP. I'm thinking to have my own email in communicate with DIBP though I don't want conflict of the agent. Do you think I can also have correspondence with DIBP without ending an appointment of the agent?

Experts please advice.

Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

freezeee said:


> Hi friends, I have my agent applying for me so all correspondence is just between DIBP and agent. However, recently I'm not satisfied with the agent service lead me to think in creating new appointment with DIBP. I'm thinking to have my own email in communicate with DIBP though I don't want conflict of the agent. Do you think I can also have correspondence with DIBP without ending an appointment of the agent?
> 
> Experts please advice.
> 
> Thanks


I do not think that is possible if you have appointed your agent to be your authorised point of contact DIBP might not entertain your request to communicate. 

you would need to fill the form 956A and send to DIBP if you do not want the agent to communicate


----------



## sangeet4u (Jun 19, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> I do not think that is possible if you have appointed your agent to be your authorised point of contact DIBP might not entertain your request to communicate.
> 
> you would need to fill the form 956A and send to DIBP if you do not want the agent to communicate


Wouldn't that form need a signature from the currently designated authorized person i.e. the agent? If so that would be an issue. If not how much time does it take to get updated. I am in a similar situation and i need to de-authorize my agent so that I can reply to email from CO.

I am not sure if my reply would be accepted if I reply to them without de-authorizing the agent. Please suggest.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

sangeet4u said:


> Wouldn't that form need a signature from the currently designated authorized person i.e. the agent? If so that would be an issue. If not how much time does it take to get updated. I am in a similar situation and i need to de-authorize my agent so that I can reply to email from CO.
> 
> I am not sure if my reply would be accepted if I reply to them without de-authorizing the agent. Please suggest.


Yes you would need the signature from the agent on the form. Further if you do not wish to wish to have your agent continue with your case you can email the request to the CO explaining the case and mentioning that you would want to be the authorised recipient for all communication. 
Alternatively if the agent is mara registered and does not agree to comply with your requests you can talk to the Mara association to complain about the agent.


----------



## sethisaab (Mar 7, 2016)

By Gods grace and my forum friends, wishes ....have received grant for me my better half and my angel daughter


Here is how my journey went

1)	ACS : Jan 16
2)	IELTS : R/L/W/S – 8.5/8.5/7/8 (jan 16)
3)	PTE 1 and PTE 2 (managed complete 8 above in all) 20th March
4)	Got invite for ANZO 261111 on 23rd March (70 points)
5)	Applied for Visa on 30th March with all docs, medicals, PCC preloaded
6)	Immi commencement mail on 19th April (GSM Adelaide)
7)	Employment verification 25th july(Email was sent to HR of my Current company- for which i claimed 3 months employment)
8)	Grant on 11th August
9)	IED: 17th March 2017


It was 9.50 AM and i was on my way to office when i received call from my consultant playing game that i was requested extra info, i was shocked before i could say anything she said she was joking and i have got the grant, immediately made a U turn back home and informed about sick leave 
Patience is the key which many forum members told me 
Thanks again to all friends and forum members specially Vikaschandra,SOL79,Samsonk76, anirudh , anikatyayan, JSchopra saab for their help  

I wish all the best to everyone who are waiting for grant , i got it when i was least expecting it ..


----------



## Ravikumar85 (Jul 12, 2016)

Anyone here has been requested documents from CO twice?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Ravikumar85 said:


> Anyone here has been requested documents from CO twice?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many applicants have been contacted by CO twice??


----------



## sm8764 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hello Members,

I am also waiting for the grant email. Good luck to all.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sethisaab said:


> By Gods grace and my forum friends, wishes ....have received grant for me my better half and my angel daughter
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm8764 (Jul 1, 2015)

Anyone in this forum who is waiting on Accountant (general) ?


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

sm8764 said:


> Anyone in this forum who is waiting on Accountant (general) ?


Yes there are some including myself.
Are u waiting for grant?
When did u apply?


----------



## sandeep3004 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Accountant & waiting*



sm8764 said:


> Anyone in this forum who is waiting on Accountant (general) ?


Yes, I have been waiting for some time. Whats your timeline like.


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

sethisaab said:


> By Gods grace and my forum friends, wishes ....have received grant for me my better half and my angel daughter
> 
> 
> Here is how my journey went
> ...


Alright! Congrats buddy.


----------



## siva1980 (Apr 2, 2016)

austimmi2016 said:


> 0061731367000 is the phone number of DIBP.


Hi, 

What are the details that we need to keep in handy before calling the DIBP number ?? Also, do we need to send any email prior to the call ? 

Is the '2nd CO contact' is a mandatory step in the process ?


Regards,
Siva

12/jan/2016 - EOI 189 (261313) 70 points
23/march/2016 - Invited
08/may/2016 - Visa Lodged (Docs Uploaded)
19/may/2016 - CO 1st Contact asked for additional docs
06/june/2016 - Uploaded docs
Status - Assessment in progress


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

siva1980 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No, 2nd contact is rare.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi,

Need expert advice on my status. I sent email to on 6 Aug and now got their reply as below:-

"This application is undergoing further assessment. You will be notified by email if further information is required or if a decision has been made."

1) What is further assessment ?
2) This time a different CO has replied me. My original CO was from Adelaide(Sohpie) and this time 
Sam has responded. 

Position Number: ****
Visa Processing Officer, General Skilled Migration Programme Delivery SA
Permanent Visa & Citizenship Programme Branch | Visa and Citizenship Management Division
Visa and Citizenship Services Group
Department of Immigration and Border Protection
P: +61 7 3136 7000 (International) | 1800 720 656 (Australia)
E: [email protected]

3) Is there any other team except Brisbane and Adelaide that deals in PR as it seams this CO is from SA. Any Idea ?


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

Can any 1 pls tell what is form 1221 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

For spouse and kid(less than 18yrs) .. Do we need to fill form 80 or 1221 ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Its for additiinal information about you and your famiky inckuded in visa applucation


----------



## uttara (Feb 18, 2016)

harinderjitf5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need expert advice on my status. I sent email to on 6 Aug and now got their reply as below:-
> 
> ...


I received exactly the same reply on march 10. Do not really know what that means.


----------



## Antinode (May 19, 2015)

Hey Guys, Got my Grant letter day before!!!

just wanted to check as a cautionary measure... after you get your VISA grant letter, if any migration related steps / procedures are to be followed before the actual Initial entry?

What happens to the Immiaccount after the Visa grant? Am i to expect more correspondence from that end?


----------



## Ravikumar85 (Jul 12, 2016)

Antinode said:


> Hey Guys, Got my Grant letter day before!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You lodged your visa in Feb 2015?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaysingapore (Jun 16, 2016)

harinderjitf5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need expert advice on my status. I sent email to on 6 Aug and now got their reply as below:-
> 
> ...




Adelaide is in SA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antinode (May 19, 2015)

Ravikumar85 said:


> You lodged your visa in Feb 2015?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Ravi ... Thats a Typo. corrected now ...


----------



## Ravikumar85 (Jul 12, 2016)

Antinode said:


> Thanks Ravi ... Thats a Typo. corrected now ...




Congrats...!
It would be helpful if you could share the information such as when was the CO contact and how many times CO contacted you and what documents CO did ask and when did you submit the documents. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antinode (May 19, 2015)

Ravikumar85 said:


> Congrats...!
> It would be helpful if you could share the information such as when was the CO contact and how many times CO contacted you and what documents CO did ask and when did you submit the documents. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure.

For a background: I am applying 189 as a Telecom engineer. My wife's the co-applicant.

So I had CO contact around 20 days since I submitted my application for the first time.
CO had asked for further proof of employment. So I had submitted my offer letter from employers and contracts in certain cases. This should have sufficed. I am assuming the reason for the request from the CO was since an offer letter need not ensure employment. 
So I submitted my employment contracts and experience letters (more than enough documentation). Also submitted an instance of payslip in each employ and tax proofs (for added measure)

I had one more contact since then. This ones interesting. My engineering final certificate from University of Mumbai has the following format "Surname - Given name - mother's name". This is the general format used from the University. CO crossed checked this and found it different from the passport and application name which is in the format "Surname - Given name" as expected.

I searched a lot and could get any document or article from the University, or anything in written from their office, explaining the format. No luck. I ended up emailing my CO that the University follows this format, and it got accepted.

More importantly I was asked for duly filled form 80's for myself and my wife. It is pretty long. If you have time it is not a bad idea to keep one filled. Link : https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&r...dM36I_mjCup4pkQ_9EBzQA&bvm=bv.129422649,d.bGs


Apart from this i was asked our marriage certificate, my wife's end to end academics (do not miss any semester transcripts)

I have to admit I had not been prompt in answering requests strictly within the timelines; but i suggest we should not push luck.

I have been getting responded to within 10 to 12 days tops. The last response was the Visa Grant.
Hope this helps... do ping me in case of any questins.

Meanwhile, reiterating queries from my side to all 

just wanted to check as a cautionary measure... after you get your VISA grant letter, if any migration related steps / procedures are to be followed before the actual Initial entry?

What happens to the Immiaccount after the Visa grant? Am i to expect more correspondence from that end?


----------



## azaidi (May 20, 2016)

Hi All - Any one whose CO is Simon from Adelaide ? What is your experience with this CO in terms of timelines .

233512 
189
Visa applied : 31 Mar 2016
No contact since application .

Thanks


----------



## Ravikumar85 (Jul 12, 2016)

Antinode said:


> Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi, thanks for your information sharing.
I'm sorry, I don't know the answer to your question. May be some one who got visa grant can answer your question.
By the way, where was your CO from?
Adelaide or Brisbane?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antinode (May 19, 2015)

Ravikumar85 said:


> Hi, thanks for your information sharing.
> I'm sorry, I don't know the answer to your question. May be some one who got visa grant can answer your question.
> By the way, where was your CO from?
> Adelaide or Brisbane?
> ...



Adeliade


----------



## prvnmali (Mar 27, 2016)

Hey Guys,

I got medicals done late. I and my friend lodged the VISA on *05-Aug-2016.*
He has uploaded everything front loaded and he got grant today i.e, *15-Aug-2016.
*

I have not uploaded anything as of 15-Aug-2016. So I got mail from CO-Shaun from GSM Adelaide.
to upload all docs. I have uploaded all documents now and even medicals got cleared today *15-Aug-2016.* 

As of now nothing is pending from my end. Hopefully I might GRANT VISA soon.

Now is the time to wait... Should I have front loaded all documents like my friend earlier.
Did I miss the best opportunity? is the waiting time for me started? Because I got CO allocated today?

How long should I wait now?

Thanks friends , Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Moneyjheeta (Apr 11, 2016)

prvnmali said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I got medicals done late. I and my friend lodged the VISA on *05-Aug-2016.*
> He has uploaded everything front loaded and he got grant today i.e, *15-Aug-2016.
> ...


You both are onshore 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## prvnmali (Mar 27, 2016)

no offshore


----------



## Ravikumar85 (Jul 12, 2016)

prvnmali said:


> no offshore




May I know if your Friend had claimed any points for his experience?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moneyjheeta (Apr 11, 2016)

prvnmali said:


> no offshore


Plz Share your friends timeline also

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## prvnmali (Mar 27, 2016)

We both are not claiming points for experience !!!
WIll I get Grant soon? 

__________________
Skilled Independent 189 | ANZSCO Code : 261313 - Software Engineer
PTE : 23-MAR-2016, L85, R85, S90, W84
ACS Applied : 23-April-2016
ACS +ve : 21-April -2016
Age : 30 Points
Degree : 15 Points
EOI Applied on : 26-April-2016
Invitation received : 03-Aug-2016
CO Assigned : 15-Aug-2016 at GSMAdelaide
Medicals : 15-August-2016 uploaded
CO Requested Docs : 15-Aug-2016 (All Docs)
Notified CO : 15-Aug-2016
Waiting for GRANT : Fingers Crossed


----------



## Ravikumar85 (Jul 12, 2016)

prvnmali said:


> We both are not claiming points for experience !!!
> WIll I get Grant soon?
> 
> __________________
> ...




If you're not claiming points for experience, logically it won't take long time to process the visa application because no verification needed. 
Did your Friend include his family members in his application as migrating with him?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prvnmali (Mar 27, 2016)

We both are migrating all alone.. !! No Family ppl no dependent and both are Bachelors.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

prvnmali said:


> We both are migrating all alone.. !! No Family ppl no dependent and both are Bachelors.


I wonder why you have written trivial information like PTE date in your signature but not the visa application date.


----------



## Ravikumar85 (Jul 12, 2016)

prvnmali said:


> We both are migrating all alone.. !! No Family ppl no dependent and both are Bachelors.




No wonder he got the grant very quickly. Less workload for CO because no work verification and no need to spend loads of time to go through each family member detail. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prvnmali (Mar 27, 2016)

trinkasharma said:


> I wonder why you have written trivial information like PTE date in your signature but not the visa application date.


Updated my Signature


----------



## babbar_manish (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi Friends,

Status of my application is "Assessment in Progress" since last 20 days.
Is it advisable to upload additional documents at this stage ?

I would like to upload old appraisal letters which I finally manage to find.

Thanks,
Manish

GSM Adelaide
PCC & Medical: 27-Jul-16
Grant: Waiting


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

babbar_manish said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Status of my application is "Assessment in Progress" since last 20 days.
> Is it advisable to upload additional documents at this stage ?
> ...


If we assume that the CO has not called your employment places then these extra letters you plan to add can be verified at the same time. 

But, if the CO has called your work place and he wants to call/mail them again then it will be some extra days.

Hard to say.


----------



## Pranav1984 (Aug 9, 2016)

hello everyone,

I applied for 190 visa australia in september 2015 and received acknowledgement from GSM officer in october 2015 but since then nothing has happened. There has been no mail from DIBP, i called them a few times but they told me to wait. I am really worried with my application as more than 10 months have passed.
Can anyone suggest what to do??

Pranav


----------



## uttara (Feb 18, 2016)

Pranav1984 said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> I applied for 190 visa australia in september 2015 and received acknowledgement from GSM officer in october 2015 but since then nothing has happened. There has been no mail from DIBP, i called them a few times but they told me to wait. I am really worried with my application as more than 10 months have passed.
> Can anyone suggest what to do??
> ...


There is nothing actually you can do except waiting. I have been waiting for more than a year


----------



## Pranav1984 (Aug 9, 2016)

It is so frustrating to wait for this long, especially when all the documents were uploaded at the time of application lodgement, and seeing that people are getting grants within 3 months..


----------



## uttara (Feb 18, 2016)

Pranav1984 said:


> It is so frustrating to wait for this long, especially when all the documents were uploaded at the time of application lodgement, and seeing that people are getting grants within 3 months..


well, people are getting grants within 3 months, but there are several others who have been waiting for months after months. This is frustrating enough and it's hard to concentrate on other things.


----------



## Jaideepchanda1 (Aug 11, 2015)

uttara said:


> well, people are getting grants within 3 months, but there are several others who have been waiting for months after months. This is frustrating enough and it's hard to concentrate on other things.


Almost completed year full of wait and anticipation, we can only hope that it will end up on a positive note, when it does.


----------



## Pranav1984 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hope so.. But how do you come to know that Co has been assigned? I just received a mail as acknowledgement from GSM officer.. Is GSM officer the case officer? However, in his mail, it was mentioned no where as Co..


----------



## prvnmali (Mar 27, 2016)

Pranav1984 said:


> Hope so.. But how do you come to know that Co has been assigned? I just received a mail as acknowledgement from GSM officer.. Is GSM officer the case officer? However, in his mail, it was mentioned no where as Co..


Pranav, what is status in immi account?


----------



## Pranav1984 (Aug 9, 2016)

prvnmali said:


> Pranav, what is status in immi account?


It has not changed since the beginning, 'received '.


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

Guys, i knew that my CO is gsm adelaide he is called Jason i guess
There was a contact on 15 Aug and an update from our side today on 16 Aug

Wish me luck


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

harinderjitf5 said:


> Its for additiinal information about you and your famiky inckuded in visa applucation




Sorry but I am not clear about the additional information you are referring to.. Is form 1221 is mandatory ? What sort of information we need to fill on that.

For spouse we need to fill form 80 or 1221 ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moneyjheeta (Apr 11, 2016)

mission_is_on said:


> Sorry but I am not clear about the additional information you are referring to.. Is form 1221 is mandatory ? What sort of information we need to fill on that.
> 
> For spouse we need to fill form 80 or 1221 ?
> 
> ...


Fill both form for both applicants. 
CO has demanded either of one or both in random cases. Just to avoid delay of getting CO contact upload both forms for both aplicants. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

Moneyjheeta said:


> Fill both form for both applicants.
> CO has demanded either of one or both in random cases. Just to avoid delay of getting CO contact upload both forms for both aplicants.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk




Ok.. Got it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hey guys could anyone let me know what is the time frame for external checks for indian candidates ?


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

harinderjitf5 said:


> Hey guys could anyone let me know what is the time frame for external checks for indian candidates ?




As far as I know, Indian applicants do not go for an external checks, provided they have not spent any time overseas. 

Also, its hard to say how long it takes because DIBP works in mysterious ways. All set standards are useless when it comes to them.


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

ok got it. 
1) But I am talking about ASIO checking. Do you think Indian do not fall under this checking ? If yes then why it takes a year for some candidates to get grant ?

2)As in your case you are also waiting since long, any idea why it is ?
3) I got reply from CO and he mentioned about further assessment is taking place. What you think about this ?


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

harinderjitf5 said:


> Hey guys could anyone let me know what is the time frame for external checks for indian candidates ?


My case was also referred to external checks on 19 may 16
I called dibp yesterday's and got the confirmation checks have been completed and it's in a normal processing 
When the grant would be on my way don't understand

Visa lodged 21 nov15


----------



## ebhuvana (Aug 17, 2016)

*South Austrlalia EOI*

Hi all, I am new here and I am trying to submit my EOI to South Australia on my own.
I hope you can help me with this, or point me to a thread with the right responses.

I am at 

1) I am required to show evidence of working experience
The note says "Letter(s) from employer confirming employment dates, job title, duties and tasks, salary and number of hours worked per week. Please see the GSM checklist for further details."

- May I use the earlier +ve assessment doc (has job title, tasks, full time, employment date as month and year(not stated as date))and upload it with my oldest salary slips/bank statements etc to proof this? 
- I've checked with my employer, some of the old salary slips archive have been purged. Is it necessary to have this as its way back in 2005.


2) Cash in hand (upon migration) AUD$ - please use XE - The World's Trusted Currency Authority to perform currency conversion calculations.*	

- Do we have to fill in any cash amount at the moment? I have tick the box saying I have sufficient financial resources to settle down in SA

Thank you all for your kind assistance. Sorry to bother your thread but I do hope to join this list soon. God bless.


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

how did you come to know that it is going for external check ? I gt reply that further assessment is going on. What does it mean ?




ganesh9684 said:


> My case was also referred to external checks on 19 may 16
> I called dibp yesterday's and got the confirmation checks have been completed and it's in a normal processing
> When the grant would be on my way don't understand
> 
> Visa lodged 21 nov15


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

harinderjitf5 said:


> ok got it.
> 1) But I am talking about ASIO checking. Do you think Indian do not fall under this checking ? If yes then why it takes a year for some candidates to get grant ?
> 
> 2)As in your case you are also waiting since long, any idea why it is ?
> 3) I got reply from CO and he mentioned about further assessment is taking place. What you think about this ?




In my opinion, I don't think the CO has come back and looked at my application. There has been no movement whatsoever. No verification, no demand for documents, nothing.

I have seen people with identical cases get grants at different times. For one it took less than 2 months and the other waited more than 9 months. And there cases were virtually identical, because I know them personally and they worked for the same company at the same position. So it's hard to say why the difference in time, maybe just plain bad luck.

I have never come across the term FURTHER assessment. It's always been just plain assessment or routine assessment. 

Further, i will call them tomorrow. Let's see what reply do I get this time. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

harinderjitf5 said:


> how did you come to know that it is going for external check ? I gt reply that further assessment is going on. What does it mean ?


I got an email from case officer advising my case has been referred to character health and national security checks where ever relevant
Physical employment verification was done on 17 June
Last week I called them and thy advise me that normal processing is going on


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Good luck. You will soon get your approval.


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Can you share your timeline please ?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

ganesh9684 said:


> I got an email from case officer advising my case has been referred to character health and national security checks where ever relevant
> 
> Physical employment verification was done on 17 June
> 
> Last week I called them and thy advise me that normal processing is going on




May I know why your being referred for national security and character health ? Did you have travel history ? I never heard abt this before 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Actually I am confused between security check and external check ? Are both done by ASIO ? Please throw some light on this.


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Sorry I think I am confused here.


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> May I know why your being referred for national security and character health ? Did you have travel history ? I never heard abt this before
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello
No I don't have any travel history, no health issues
Security check might be a random sampling

But can say one thing that security check for indian national is faster, coz my cAse was referred on 19 may and last week they said is normal processing now

So they might be in a process of checking the assessment.


----------



## Shja (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi All,

I got a email stating the below 

Thank you for your email.
Please be advised that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection recognizes that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern.
We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.

The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.

Kind regards,

GSM Visa Processing Officer – General Skilled Migration Programme Delivery SA
Permanent Visa & Citizenship Programme Branch | Visa and Citizenship Management Division
Visa and Citizenship Services Group
Department of Immigration and Border Protection
P: +61 7 3136 7000 (international) 1800 720 656 (Australia)
E:[email protected]


can some one tell me what can we expect from the mail ?


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Shja said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a email stating the below
> 
> ...


Hello 

I also got the similar email from my case officer
You have to wait for 5 months atleast

In character and security checks they will evaluate that you don't have any criminal convictions no imprisonment
And no links with terrorist and other organization

In background check they will call your employer or may do a personal visit.


----------



## loveaussi (Apr 18, 2016)

Shja said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a email stating the below
> 
> ...


I too got the same mail after 10 months of applying. And afterward mail.was.unanswered.


----------



## backhome (Jul 14, 2016)

ganesh9684 said:


> My case was also referred to external checks on 19 may 16
> I called dibp yesterday's and got the confirmation checks have been completed and it's in a normal processing
> When the grant would be on my way don't understand
> 
> Visa lodged 21 nov15


Hey thats a good news. Expect your grant any time soon now


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

loveaussi said:


> I too got the same mail after 10 months of applying. And afterward mail.was.unanswered.






ganesh9684 said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Shja said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well it's been more than 8 months for me and I have not got any email whatsoever. 

Wonder what's happening.


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

Shja said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a email stating the below
> 
> ...



Most of the applicant get this copy/paste in reply LOL, including me


----------



## Shja (Jul 25, 2016)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello
> 
> I also got the similar email from my case officer
> You have to wait for 5 months atleast
> ...



Hi ,

I applied on 7 march 2016 and got the above mail in june end .. . do you mean atleast 5 months after the mail ?.


----------



## HasIrf (Sep 7, 2015)

Appending my name:

ktoda	5-May
deepgill	25-Aug
ash36	26-Oct
ravian720	28-Oct
arunkareer	07-Nov
ravirami	11-Nov
rosslleee	12-Nov
vinvid	12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1	13-Nov
3sh	13-Nov
gaus	13-Nov
rabbahs	16-Nov
faizan93	18-Nov
andrey	18-Nov
saadloe	27-Nov
yasmeenaaa	25-Nov
bnkamal	30-Nov
indergreat	30-Nov
wolfskin	4-Dec
sandipgp	7-Dec
prasannakp84	14-Dec
rameezsh1	16-Dec
gd2015	22-Dec
Rohit_IND - 5th Jan 2016
HasIrf 22 Jun 2016


----------



## HasIrf (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi, what duration is considered for external checks? My overseas visits are short(lessthan 3 months) but more often.



dakshch said:


> As far as I know, Indian applicants do not go for an external checks, provided they have not spent any time overseas.
> 
> Also, its hard to say how long it takes because DIBP works in mysterious ways. All set standards are useless when it comes to them.


----------



## HasIrf (Sep 7, 2015)

How did you get notified that your visa is under external checks? 
Lame question because I am not involved in visa application directly(applied via agent)



ganesh9684 said:


> My case was also referred to external checks on 19 may 16
> I called dibp yesterday's and got the confirmation checks have been completed and it's in a normal processing
> When the grant would be on my way don't understand
> 
> Visa lodged 21 nov15


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

HasIrf said:


> Hi, what duration is considered for external checks? My overseas visits are short(lessthan 3 months) but more often.




Doesn't matter because we have no documented criteria. It's all based upon people's experience.

Overseas visits to high security countries usually end up with security checks. But again, the criteria for selection is unknown. Some people get referred , some don't.

Even similar cases are processed differently. So difficult to comment.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

HasIrf said:


> Appending my name:
> 
> ktoda	5-May
> deepgill	25-Aug
> ...


You need to revise the list as most of the names listed here have been granted


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello
> 
> I also got the similar email from my case officer
> You have to wait for 5 months atleast
> ...


the wait of 5 months that you have mentioned may be or may not be happening. There is no definite timeline for it. 

I understand that the external checks cause delay but would suggest not to confirm that one has to wait for 5 months atleast. 

Further the character checks and background verification may differ for various High Risk Countries.


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

Please add me to the list of members waiting for 190 visa from GSM Adelaide. I have applied via an agent and by adding working experience documents in my immiAccount of companies for which I am not claiming any points, he has exhausted the 60 document limit - and majority of the uploaded experience documents were not needed to be uploaded and are irrelevant because I am not claiming any points for these.

However, due to the doc limit exhaustion, work experience for one of my companies for which I am claiming points have not been uploaded plus I do not have any space to upload more documents on my account. I am trying to reach out to the GSM Adelaide via phone +61 731367000 but am being disconnected after the IVR. Any guidance and help from this group would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

I am continuing the hear the IVR and then in the end getting the message "Your call cannot be completed at this time". Is there any other phone number besides +61 731367000 which can be called?

Thank you.



AJAUS said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Please add me to the list of members waiting for 190 visa from GSM Adelaide. I have applied via an agent and by adding working experience documents in my immiAccount of companies for which I am not claiming any points, he has exhausted the 60 document limit - and majority of the uploaded experience documents were not needed to be uploaded and are irrelevant because I am not claiming any points for these.
> 
> ...


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

I was eventually able to speak with the operator in the 10th attempt. He suggested to attach the missing documents and send it via email to the CO. 



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HasIrf (Sep 7, 2015)

Oh.. I just added my name.. haven't updated. If some one is maintaining the records, do update. 



vikaschandra said:


> You need to revise the list as most of the names listed here have been granted


----------



## HasIrf (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks dakshch. 

Come what may, we shall get the golden email:nod:



dakshch said:


> Doesn't matter because we have no documented criteria. It's all based upon people's experience.
> 
> Overseas visits to high security countries usually end up with security checks. But again, the criteria for selection is unknown. Some people get referred , some don't.
> 
> Even similar cases are processed differently. So difficult to comment.


----------



## devam (Aug 8, 2016)

*Hi Every one,*

Please add me in group as i also contacted by gsm Adelaide.

Thanking You In Advance.


----------



## nickchamp (Nov 18, 2014)

devam said:


> Please add me in group as i also contacted by gsm Adelaide.
> 
> Thanking You In Advance.


Hi Guys 
Add me in GSM Adelaide list. I have been interacted by CO today for the second time asking for the School certificates and details related to fiance, Please clear my concern here if possible, 

Does having a fiance can get us 5 points in immigration process, just a thought as i have not included my fiance in the application and i am getting married in January 2017, Please share your expert advice.


----------



## Ravikumar85 (Jul 12, 2016)

nickchamp said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Add me in GSM Adelaide list. I have been interacted by CO today for the second time asking for the School certificates and details related to fiance, Please clear my concern here if possible,
> 
> ...




School certificates?...that's kind of weird request.
School certificates to support which item?
I mean, evidence of what item in the ImmiAccount?
As far as I know, we're claiming points for your tertiary education. So, degree certificates and university academic transcripts would be fair enough.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickchamp (Nov 18, 2014)

hi ravi, 
In my birth certificate there is no name mentioned. At that time my name was not declared. 
So ultimately CO needs the document in which my DOB and name is mentioned, so asked for my School certificate. Follow is the transcript sent by CO 

Dear Mr Chawla



Thank you for your email.



We still require evidence of your birth certificate. Please submit either a birth certificate that states your name as the copies provided do not have a name listed or school certificate.



Please also provide information with regards to your relationship with your fiancé. Please advise if you are residing together, how long you have been in a relationship or if this is an arranged marriage.



Regards


----------



## freezeee (Aug 27, 2015)

Anyone knows what the contact number of GSM allocated adelaide is? I tried to email them several times but no reply so wanna give them a call this time.


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

freezeee said:


> anyone knows what the contact number of gsm allocated adelaide is? I tried to email them several times but no reply so wanna give them a call this time.


0061731367000


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

nickchamp said:


> hi ravi,
> In my birth certificate there is no name mentioned. At that time my name was not declared.
> So ultimately CO needs the document in which my DOB and name is mentioned, so asked for my School certificate. Follow is the transcript sent by CO
> 
> ...


Provide them school leaving certificate,

That's all,

without marriage you can not claim your spouse point,


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

freezeee said:


> Anyone knows what the contact number of GSM allocated adelaide is? I tried to email them several times but no reply so wanna give them a call this time.


There is no any particular co contact number,you can always contact to them via mail ,which is start from gsm.


----------



## Viveknagpal (Jun 30, 2016)

uttara said:


> I have got following answer in response to my e-mail. Can anyone shed some light in it? I have been waiting for more than a year. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Dear ****
> 
> ...


I got the same on 5th of Aug 2016 after 4 emails one each month from April 2016. 
I logged my visa file on 17th Dec 2015.
250 days 
Waiting ever since............


----------



## Moneyjheeta (Apr 11, 2016)

Viveknagpal said:


> I got the same on 5th of Aug 2016 after 4 emails one each month from April 2016.
> I logged my visa file on 17th Dec 2015.
> 250 days
> Waiting ever since............


On which mail id you sent.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Viveknagpal (Jun 30, 2016)

Moneyjheeta said:


> Viveknagpal said:
> 
> 
> > I got the same on 5th of Aug 2016 after 4 emails one each month from April 2016.
> ...


email id from which CO contacted


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi mates,
New to forum
I got 190 SS from southAustralia and applied on 9 Aug.
No email from co till now.
Do u think co has been allocated? Oe due to recent invitation work is delayed?


Sent from my LG-D722 using Tapatalk


----------



## richachamoli (Jan 30, 2016)

Hello Friends,
I have a query regarding chain migration in south Australia. My sister has a PR and lived in SA and I wanted to apply in this quota. I filled the Form required for the visa application but didn't get any option of chain migration.

Can somebody please help me in understanding this option?
Can I apply for Available Skill Occupation?

__________________
Thanks


----------



## swapz (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi guys, New to this forum

Could someone guide me as to when can I expect a case officer to be assigned to me.
I lodged the 190 visa application on 02-Aug-16, submitted my and wife's PCC on 03-Aug-16 and the medicals were uploaded directly by the hospital by 12-Aug-16

What is the approx. time frame for CO to be assigned?


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

There is no approx time. I got my CO after 40 days. some get there after few days and other after 100 days.


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

There is no approx time. I got my CO after 40 days. some get there after few days and other after 100 days. 



swapz said:


> Hi guys, New to this forum
> 
> Could someone guide me as to when can I expect a case officer to be assigned to me.
> I lodged the 190 visa application on 02-Aug-16, submitted my and wife's PCC on 03-Aug-16 and the medicals were uploaded directly by the hospital by 12-Aug-16
> ...


----------



## swapz (Jul 13, 2016)

harinderjitf5 said:


> There is no approx time. I got my CO after 40 days. some get there after few days and other after 100 days.


Thanks Buddy. Lets keep fingers crossed. Best luck!


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

*190 Visa Granted *

Dear all,

By the grace of almighty ALLAH, I along with my family have been granted 190 visa today.

This thread has been a wonderful source of information and updates throughout the process, and I would like to thank all of you for your help and support 

Insha'Allah, you all will be receiving your calls/grants very soon. 

May ALLAH bless us all!

Have a good one.

Regards,
Jahanzeb


----------



## Sandyimmi (Jul 23, 2016)

Congrats...whats your timeline?


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

Sandyimmi said:


> Congrats...whats your timeline?


Thanks Sandyimmi  . . . Here you go 

ANZSCO code - 261313
EOI 190 NSW (60+5) - 01/04/2016
Invitation 190 (NSW) - 15/04/2016
Applied to State - 15/04/2016
NSW Approval - 24/05/2016
PAK PCC - 16/06/2016 (Self & Spouse)
PAK PCC - 22/06/2016 (Spouse Maiden Name) 
UAE PCC - 29/06/2016 (Self)
Meds Case Finalized - 17/06/2016 (Self), 21/06/2016 (Spouse and Child)
Visa Lodge - 26/06/2016
Docs Front Loaded - 29/06/2016
IMMI Assessment Commence email received - 19/07/2016
Direct Grant - 23/08/2016
IED - 16 June, 2017


----------



## harish123 (Jul 29, 2015)

Dear Friends,

I have applied 190 visa 2015 July and called the department today. A kind guy responded and he checked my details. He told that my CO has checked the application 4 days before but he did not tell any timeline to get the visa.If anyone have similar experience please share.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

harish123 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have applied 190 visa 2015 July and called the department today. A kind guy responded and he checked my details. He told that my CO has checked the application 4 days before but he did not tell any timeline to get the visa.If anyone have similar experience please share.




Mate a few people are waiting, but i am sure your will come through soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

harish123 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have applied 190 visa 2015 July and called the department today. A kind guy responded and he checked my details. He told that my CO has checked the application 4 days before but he did not tell any timeline to get the visa.If anyone have similar experience please share.


I am waiting since August 2015. Called this morning and a very helpful guy came on line. Asked him why so long - verification, security check. He said they don't have visibility to these things and all he can see it is going through internal checks 

No clue on what is happening . Also if not verification then what comprises an internal check. If it is just document checks then it should not take long 

One year plus like you mate - painful wait for some of us


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

Day 262


----------



## loveaussi (Apr 18, 2016)

330 days of waiting....will be celebrating one year soon..


----------



## adel-sh (Jan 19, 2016)

*one year*

360 Days till now ....and still smiling


----------



## ali.khalil (Jul 1, 2014)

adel-sh said:


> 360 Days till now ....and still smiling


362 days now, it is very frustrating


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

ali.khalil said:


> 362 days now, it is very frustrating


One year is too much. Did CO contacted for documents.
If yes, there might be a long loop offollow up applicants and new assigned casesto CO.
you must call them and request to forward note to CO.


----------



## ali.khalil (Jul 1, 2014)

Singh85 said:


> One year is too much. Did CO contacted for documents.
> If yes, there might be a long loop offollow up applicants and new assigned casesto CO.
> you must call them and request to forward note to CO.


All requested docs were submitted. I believe it is normal for my application to take too long as I am citizen of high risk country and I am living in another high risk country, it is like double security checks. I called twice in the last 2 months and the response was routine checks.


----------



## iaooi1 (Aug 2, 2016)

For applications hanging for more than 12 months (with security concerns), you may file a complaint to have your case investigated.

https://www.igis.gov.au/complaints/immigration-matters 

"In general we will not inquire into individual complaints about lack of timeliness in any case where an application for a permanent visa is less than 12 months old. IGIS will consider complaints about timeliness where a visa application is more than 12 months old, on a case by case basis.

Before making a complaint to IGIS, we recommend that you contact your DIBP case officer to check that you have provided all the information requested to complete the assessment process."


----------



## ali.khalil (Jul 1, 2014)

iaooi1 said:


> For applications hanging for more than 12 months, you may file a complaint to have your case investigated.
> 
> https://www.igis.gov.au/complaints/immigration-matters
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, maybe I should give it a try next week.


----------



## freezeee (Aug 27, 2015)

Finally the wait is over guys. I received my golden email this morning and it was a PR Grant!
My timeline: 
22111. EOI received after 1 week of submitting (75 points) 
Visa lodged on 30/05/2016
All documents uploaded on 10/06 included form 80
CO contact on 14/07 requested another AFP which must include my preferred name. And responded on 02/08
GRANT: 25/08/2016
Total 87 days of waiting.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

freezeee said:


> Finally the wait is over guys. I received my golden email this morning and it was a PR Grant!
> My timeline:
> 22111. EOI received after 1 week of submitting (75 points)
> Visa lodged on 30/05/2016
> ...


Congrats


----------



## freezeee (Aug 27, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> Congrats


Thanks and wish you got your grant soon.


----------



## HasIrf (Sep 7, 2015)

Congratulations and Good luck.



freezeee said:


> Finally the wait is over guys. I received my golden email this morning and it was a PR Grant!
> My timeline:
> 22111. EOI received after 1 week of submitting (75 points)
> Visa lodged on 30/05/2016
> ...


----------



## Sandyimmi (Jul 23, 2016)

Congrats...did u claim points for work experience?


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello
Is anyone aware of normal processing timeline after external checks are completed
I called dibp and they said it will not last too longer


----------



## web83 (Jun 16, 2016)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello
> Is anyone aware of normal processing timeline after external checks are completed
> I called dibp and they said it will not last too longer


i called them last week.they gave the same reply to me.no progress till now.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## web83 (Jun 16, 2016)

web83 said:


> i called them last week.they gave the same reply to me.no progress till now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


it may be gsm adelaide's default reply to queries.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## nickchamp (Nov 18, 2014)

hi 
could u please share ur contact no please lets interact on call dost


----------



## Jolly47 (May 12, 2016)

Need help regarding 28 days theory. I lodged visa on 27th July and CO contacted me on 9th August for PCC and Medicals. I submitted PCC and medical on 23rd August.
Now I want to know
1) When I can contact CO if I don't receive any result of application. Is it 28 days from CO allocated to me or 28 days from when I submitted the documents 
2) I applied through agent, can I contact CO by myself or has to go through agent only.
Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Jolly47 said:


> Need help regarding 28 days theory. I lodged visa on 27th July and CO contacted me on 9th August for PCC and Medicals. I submitted PCC and medical on 23rd August.
> Now I want to know
> 1) When I can contact CO if I don't receive any result of application. Is it 28 days from CO allocated to me or 28 days from when I submitted the documents
> 2) I applied through agent, can I contact CO by myself or has to go through agent only.
> Thanks


1. You should contact DIBP after 90 days of application (90 days is the standard processing timeline for most of the cases as published on DIBP Website) before that they may just ask you to wait. Eventually even if you call after 90 days they will still ask you to wait mentioning the case is under regular processing. 
2. If your agent is the authorised person to receive communication related to your case your call might not be entertained. Yet you can try as many of our friends here did and were somewhat successful in receiving some information from DIBP.

You just lodged visa on 27th July. My personal advise you wait for the 90 days period to be completed before taking any action.


----------



## Jolly47 (May 12, 2016)

Thanks Vikas..that will help me


vikaschandra said:


> Jolly47 said:
> 
> 
> > Need help regarding 28 days theory. I lodged visa on 27th July and CO contacted me on 9th August for PCC and Medicals. I submitted PCC and medical on 23rd August.
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jolly47 said:


> Need help regarding 28 days theory. I lodged visa on 27th July and CO contacted me on 9th August for PCC and Medicals. I submitted PCC and medical on 23rd August.
> Now I want to know
> 1) When I can contact CO if I don't receive any result of application. Is it 28 days from CO allocated to me or 28 days from when I submitted the documents
> 2) I applied through agent, can I contact CO by myself or has to go through agent only.
> Thanks




Its not a theory its official wording, but rarely followed.

1) you cant really contact CO directly.
2) let agent do his/her work, just ask them to follow up after, say 90 days?

You can estimate the CO contact date estimator. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly47 (May 12, 2016)

Thanks andrey


andreyx108b said:


> Jolly47 said:
> 
> 
> > Need help regarding 28 days theory. I lodged visa on 27th July and CO contacted me on 9th August for PCC and Medicals. I submitted PCC and medical on 23rd August.
> ...


----------



## mdyehiya (Mar 8, 2016)

We've submitted our last document US State PCC before 90 days; Requested agent to follow-up; Anybody know what's the default mode of follow-up from registered agents ? (email, phone or something else)
Is there any turn-around time for it.. 
Any idea ? Pls suggest


----------



## HasIrf (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi, 
My agent followed up last week and Adelaide team responded this morning that its under regular checks. My timeline in the signature.


----------



## viraj.vivacious (May 10, 2016)

Hi All, I called DIBP Adelaide yesterday. I told him I provided all the documents requested by CO on 22 July. He said my application is in initial stages and CO will contact if any further info required. Has anyone got a similar response and what does that mean? 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

viraj.vivacious said:


> Hi All, I called DIBP Adelaide yesterday. I told him I provided all the documents requested by CO on 22 July. He said my application is in initial stages and CO will contact if any further info required. Has anyone got a similar response and what does that mean?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


All of us get similar responses.


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

viraj.vivacious said:


> Hi All, I called DIBP Adelaide yesterday. I told him I provided all the documents requested by CO on 22 July. He said my application is in initial stages and CO will contact if any further info required. Has anyone got a similar response and what does that mean?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


By any chance was it Adam over the phone from DIBP?


----------



## Ellapato (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I lodged visa 189 for Anzeo code 254499 for registered nurse NEC on 10th August 2016, all documents front loaded including PCC and Medicals by the 25th August. Has anyone got any rough idea when CO will make first contact for the August gang, I know I'm prob being impatient but I get butterflies everytime my email pings, ? Thank you. My lickle fingers are crossed for a direct grant ?


----------



## peedus (Jul 15, 2015)

Ellapato said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I lodged visa 189 for Anzeo code 254499 for registered nurse NEC on 10th August 2016, all documents front loaded including PCC and Medicals by the 25th August. Has anyone got any rough idea when CO will make first contact for the August gang, I know I'm prob being impatient but I get butterflies everytime my email pings, ? Thank you. My lickle fingers are crossed for a direct grant ?


September 8 maybe, or you may get direct grant within Sept 15 if documents are fine.


----------



## HasIrf (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi folks, My Agent has recived the following email after his followup on 19 Aug 2016. Have you guys received such emails? 

Dear XXXXXX(Agent's name)

Thank you for your email.

The Department recognises that the time taken to process your clients application may be causing them and their family concern. We are seeking to process this application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.

The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. I understand your concerns and you can be assured that the department will do all we can to ensure that this application is finalised as quickly as possible.


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

HasIrf said:


> Hi folks, My Agent has recived the following email after his followup on 19 Aug 2016. Have you guys received such emails?
> 
> Dear XXXXXX(Agent's name)
> 
> ...


Its just a standard mail they sent to everyone asking for update of their application.


----------



## HasIrf (Sep 7, 2015)

My question too is the same. 

Seniors, other friends who have followed up with COs via emails: 

Is this a standard written response or do you read something between the lines?


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Jolly, 

I read on the Immi Website and in the message from CO that once the requested documents are submitted, they would try to complete the case within 6 weeks afterwards. 

I guess you can contact them after 6 weeks (starting 23rd August) are over. I hope and wish that you dont have to follow up and you get a direct grant now; this wait is really difficult I know 

All the best

Rgds/T2



Jolly47 said:


> Thanks Vikas..that will help me


----------



## viraj.vivacious (May 10, 2016)

goaustralianow said:


> By any chance was it Adam over the phone from DIBP?


Too anxious to register his name in my mind haha...but yes it was a male voice

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## viraj.vivacious (May 10, 2016)

trinkasharma said:


> All of us get similar responses.


K thanks. I am a bit worried if my application is still in initial stage...God knows how much time they will take to finalize.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## uttara (Feb 18, 2016)

HasIrf said:


> My question too is the same.
> 
> Seniors, other friends who have followed up with COs via emails:
> 
> Is this a standard written response or do you read something between the lines?



I received the same message on 22nd august


----------



## HasIrf (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks Uttara. 



uttara said:


> I received the same message on 22nd august


----------



## HasIrf (Sep 7, 2015)

Uttara, hi
Did you get any further question from your CO after that email?



HasIrf said:


> Thanks Uttara.


----------



## uttara (Feb 18, 2016)

HasIrf said:


> Uttara, hi
> Did you get any further question from your CO after that email?


nop, nothing


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

HasIrf said:


> My question too is the same.
> 
> Seniors, other friends who have followed up with COs via emails:
> 
> Is this a standard written response or do you read something between the lines?


Mate don't worry. I have been waiting for over a year as well 

If the documents are genuine, I don't think there is anything to worry 

What I have observed being on the forum is that majority cases make it through. 

Even if they have doubts on any document they give an option to comment and clarify your position

Verification means 5 to 6 months. Disappointing but seems true 

The reply you got is a copy paste. Have seen a lot of guys getting it when they enquire. Of late I am getting specific replies and not these standard ones which only state that my documents submitted in April are being checked and we will come back to you if anything is required


----------



## HasIrf (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi Thank you Greg1946 for the additional insight. 

Wondering, what made them ask those additional questions? Isn't it a positive note that getting specific queries means your case is being looked into!!



Greg1946 said:


> Mate don't worry. I have been waiting for over a year as well
> 
> If the documents are genuine, I don't think there is anything to worry
> 
> ...


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Guys my CO Allocated is Maria.
GSM Brisbane.
Does anyone has same CO allocated.


----------



## web83 (Jun 16, 2016)

Singh85 said:


> Guys my CO Allocated is Maria.
> GSM Brisbane.
> Does anyone has same CO allocated.


this group is about Gsm adelaide.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

HasIrf said:


> Hi Thank you Greg1946 for the additional insight.
> 
> Wondering, what made them ask those additional questions? Isn't it a positive note that getting specific queries means your case is being looked into!!
> 
> ...


Yes true however it seems like their verification for anything takes 5 to 6 months


----------



## HasIrf (Sep 7, 2015)

Deepest SIGH!! 



Greg1946 said:


> Yes true however it seems like their verification for anything takes 5 to 6 months


----------



## ali.khalil (Jul 1, 2014)

Guys, finally after a long exhausting wait, I received Grant this morning.
Thanks everyone for sharing your thoughts and information.


----------



## HasIrf (Sep 7, 2015)

Congratulations  Ali  




ali.khalil said:


> Guys, finally after a long exhausting wait, I received Grant this morning.
> Thanks everyone for sharing your thoughts and information.


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

ali.khalil said:


> Guys, finally after a long exhausting wait, I received Grant this morning.
> Thanks everyone for sharing your thoughts and information.


Congrats . Some hope for people like us . Good luck


----------



## Jolly47 (May 12, 2016)

Thanks buddy


two2 said:


> Hi Jolly,
> 
> I read on the Immi Website and in the message from CO that once the requested documents are submitted, they would try to complete the case within 6 weeks afterwards.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jolly47 (May 12, 2016)

Congrats Ali


ali.khalil said:


> Guys, finally after a long exhausting wait, I received Grant this morning.
> Thanks everyone for sharing your thoughts and information.


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

Need some help guys, 
My CO asked me to get medicals for all members of my family. I'm thinking of getting the visa first, arriving in Australia, get a job and process visa for my family. What is better, get an individual visa or one which includes family members? Your answer is well appreciated. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

drjengoa said:


> Need some help guys,
> My CO asked me to get medicals for all members of my family. I'm thinking of getting the visa first, arriving in Australia, get a job and process visa for my family. What is better, get an individual visa or one which includes family members? Your answer is well appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk




I would suggest to apply for your family together alongside yourself as getting PR visa for your family members later is going to be very tedious and one hell of a task. 



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
Document Request: 18-08-16 Marriage Certificate 
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello
Any 2015 applicant has got a visa
They say it's in normal processing and won't last too longer


----------



## loveaussi (Apr 18, 2016)

ali.khalil said:


> Guys, finally after a long exhausting wait, I received Grant this morning.
> Thanks everyone for sharing your thoughts and information.


Congratulations Ali!!!! All the best!


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

ali.khalil said:


> Guys, finally after a long exhausting wait, I received Grant this morning.
> Thanks everyone for sharing your thoughts and information.


Congrats Mate!


----------



## jitin81 (Mar 14, 2015)

ali.khalil said:


> Guys, finally after a long exhausting wait, I received Grant this morning.
> Thanks everyone for sharing your thoughts and information.


Many congratulations Ali.khalil. It's been a long wait for you. All the best for your future journey.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

jitin81 said:


> Many congratulations Ali.khalil. It's been a long wait for you. All the best for your future journey.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Congratulations Ali
Can you share your timeline


----------



## Unbearable28 (Aug 26, 2016)

*489 FS wait*

Hello Friends,

I have been a silent member of this forum from a while. Lately, I have lodged my visa application for 489 Family Sponsored on 2nd of August 2016 and got a reply soon(16th Aug 2016) from the Case Officer asking for additional documents. I uploaded all the docs on 17th Aug except health report as that was supposed to be sent by the hospital. I just uploaded the receipt of the health examination, I had undergone, and clicked on "Information Provided" button the same day.

Although, I am not claiming any points for the work experience, I have provided my experience letter , appointment letter, salary slips and salary bank statements to the C.O.

Are they verifying my work experience ?

I fail to understand what is taking so much time


----------



## PunjabiAussie (Jun 14, 2016)

Hello friends,

I lodged on 18 Aug and got email from CO to send PTE score result from pearson account ( i have already sent that long back in june) plus i have uploaded pte score report during lodgement.
*Now will my co look at case after 28 days ? * any idea when i will grant ?
my co is from adelaide .

i front loaded all documents in hope of direct grant but seems my chance is wasted without my fault :-(


----------



## dish2690 (Jul 26, 2016)

PunjabiAussie said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I lodged on 18 Aug and got email from CO to send PTE score result from pearson account ( i have already sent that long back in june) plus i have uploaded pte score report during lodgement.
> *Now will my co look at case after 28 days ? * any idea when i will grant ?
> ...




Hi,

You need to send your PTE scores to the 'Department of Immigration and Border Protection' DIBP from your PTE account only as per the CO request. 

Not sure if the CO will have a look after 28 days or even before or after that.










Attaching the document for your reference. 

Hope this helps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unbearable28 (Aug 26, 2016)

PunjabiAussie said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I lodged on 18 Aug and got email from CO to send PTE score result from pearson account ( i have already sent that long back in june) plus i have uploaded pte score report during lodgement.
> *Now will my co look at case after 28 days ? * any idea when i will grant ?
> ...



When did you get contacted by CO ?

I have applied on 2nd of Aug and got contacted by CO on 16th, I uploaded all the docs on 17th but still no response from C.O. Looks like they are first contacting the candidates for all the docs and then starting the background check.

Are claiming points for work experience? As this also slow down the process.


----------



## PunjabiAussie (Jun 14, 2016)

dish2690 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You need to send your PTE scores to the 'Department of Immigration and Border Protection' DIBP from your PTE account only as per the CO request.
> 
> ...


Thanks dish2690, but when i try to send online i am getting below message 

"A Score Report may only be sent to a recipient once. The Score Report has already been sent to Department of Immigration and Border Protection - DIBP - Visa Applications. Please remove the recipient(s) from the order."

even consulted with pte folks and they said its already sent.

am i the first one to get this kind of request from CO?


----------



## PunjabiAussie (Jun 14, 2016)

Unbearable28 said:


> When did you get contacted by CO ?
> 
> I have applied on 2nd of Aug and got contacted by CO on 16th, I uploaded all the docs on 17th but still no response from C.O. Looks like they are first contacting the candidates for all the docs and then starting the background check.
> 
> Are claiming points for work experience? As this also slow down the process.


yes Unbearable28, i am claiming points for work experience. co contacted on 31 aug

looks like your 28 day period will get over soon and you will be contacted next week.


----------



## dish2690 (Jul 26, 2016)

PunjabiAussie said:


> Thanks dish2690, but when i try to send online i am getting below message
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I guess you need to remove the recipient(s) from the list and try to send it again.

If that doesn't work as well, maybe try to contact the CO with the details from PTE folks as well. You might need to attach these details in your IMMI account or send the CO an email with the details.

I was also asked to provide the same details, but I had not sent it before and hence had to send it and it was successfully submitted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ali.khalil (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks Ganesh, please check my signature.


----------



## Unbearable28 (Aug 26, 2016)

Yes PunjabiAussie, I hope so but case officer will contact as soon as she comes back to my application and it doesn't depend on 28 day period 

Let's keep on posting our application status as our dates are very close 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

In need of urgent help. While lodging my application, I submitted that I am married but I did not see where to give my wife's name. As I continued, I saw where to write names of my dependents. As my CO contacted me, I was asked to do medicals with names of my dependents with no information about my wife. What should I do? 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello
> Any 2015 applicant has got a visa
> They say it's in normal processing and won't last too longer




I would suggest checking data 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## web83 (Jun 16, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I would suggest checking data
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


andreyx what do mean by checking data.?they replied me same but its been 10 days now.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unbearable28 (Aug 26, 2016)

Has anybody got visa grant recently last month or this month ?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Unbearable28 said:


> Has anybody got visa grant recently last month or this month ?


overall Many have got visa grant in past few weeks are you looking for some specific data?
applicant here usually are visiting the tracker to see the trend and analytics.. maybe you can see if it gives you some insight


----------



## Unbearable28 (Aug 26, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> overall Many have got visa grant in past few weeks are you looking for some specific data?
> applicant here usually are visiting the tracker to see the trend and analytics.. maybe you can see if it gives you some insight


Thanks for the response vikaschandra, I'm looking for the people who lodged visa application in the month of August. 

I applied on 2nd August and got contacted by C.O on 16th for additional documents. I have provided all the documents but still haven't heard from the case officer since then.
I'm not claiming any points for work experience so I think I should have got the grant by now.

Although, I'm not claiming any points for employment I still uploaded my appointment letter, experience letter and salary slip.
Would the case officer verify my work experience? 
I don't know what to expect at the moment. 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Unbearable28 said:


> Thanks for the response vikaschandra, I'm looking for the people who lodged visa application in the month of August.
> 
> I applied on 2nd August and got contacted by C.O on 16th for additional documents. I have provided all the documents but still haven't heard from the case officer since then.
> I'm not claiming any points for work experience so I think I should have got the grant by now.
> ...


as far as i know if you are not claiming points for work experience there would be no employment verification. 

quite a few of August applicants have received grants few even got direct grants. for more details check the thread below 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-visa-lodge-2016-gang-1580.html#post10954058


----------



## Unbearable28 (Aug 26, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> as far as i know if you are not claiming points for work experience there would be no employment verification.
> 
> quite a few of August applicants have received grants few even got direct grants. for more details check the thread below
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-visa-lodge-2016-gang-1580.html#post10954058


I had mistakenly included my parents as non- migrating dependents in my application but when the C. O asked for doc about them I clarified this that my parents are not dependent on me by uploading form 1023 and told her to remove them from my application. Also I provided the remaining documents that was pcc, medical and form 80. 
Do you think that mistake is the reason it is taking so much time? 
Do I need to worry about it?

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Unbearable28 said:


> I had mistakenly included my parents as non- migrating dependents in my application but when the C. O asked for doc about them I clarified this that my parents are not dependent on me by uploading form 1023 and told her to remove them from my application. Also I provided the remaining documents that was pcc, medical and form 80.
> Do you think that mistake is the reason it is taking so much time?
> Do I need to worry about it?
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


No this should not impact your application since this was rectified during the initial stage itself


----------



## expat1222 (Jun 5, 2014)

Unbearable28 said:


> Has anybody got visa grant recently last month or this month ?


I received 190 grant.


----------



## kam82 (May 27, 2015)

Hey friends...anyone here who responded to CO with additional docs on 18 or 19 Aug??


----------



## Unbearable28 (Aug 26, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> No this should not impact your application since this was rectified during the initial stage itself


There is a quick question I wanted to ask. 
I have uploaded all the docs demanded by the case officer on 17th except Medical. I appeared for the medical examination on 17th itself, so what I did was to upload the receipt of the medical examination with other required docs and clicked on "Information Provided" button.

Would the case officer have put my application for review on some further date? 
Should I have waited for the status of health examination to change and then clicked the button ?


----------



## Unbearable28 (Aug 26, 2016)

kam82 said:


> Hey friends...anyone here who responded to CO with additional docs on 18 or 19 Aug??


I did respond to C.O on 17th of August. 

Have you got your C.O assigned yet ?


----------



## nickchamp (Nov 18, 2014)

Unbearable28 said:


> I did respond to C.O on 17th of August.
> 
> Have you got your C.O assigned yet ?


Hi 
Yes I responded on 19 Aug 2016 , on the same date the CO interacted for the School certificates and Fiance details. Still awaiting the feedback, whats the scenario at ur end. ?


----------



## Unbearable28 (Aug 26, 2016)

nickchamp said:


> Hi
> Yes I responded on 19 Aug 2016 , on the same date the CO interacted for the School certificates and Fiance details. Still awaiting the feedback, whats the scenario at ur end. ?


I think I should have got the grant by now because I have provided all the docs and I am not even claiming points for experience. 

But it is completely unknown how the case officers work. Many people have got the grant this and previous month in less than 15 days according to the forum.

I just don't understand what is delaying the case.+

I hope we will be contacted soon.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

vikaschandra said:


> overall Many have got visa grant in past few weeks are you looking for some specific data?
> applicant here usually are visiting the tracker to see the trend and analytics.. maybe you can see if it gives you some insight


@vikaschandra,

it is possible that your trackers have the scroll bar on the top (Near the drop down menus) ? It is hard to scroll on that page.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

trinkasharma said:


> @vikaschandra,
> 
> it is possible that your trackers have the scroll bar on the top (Near the drop down menus) ? It is hard to scroll on that page.


seems like you are having hard time scrolling through left of the table but you see the page does have a horizontal scroll bar see the attached picture.. developers are working on refining it.. we will be having a better looking intuitive version soon..


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

vikaschandra said:


> seems like you are having hard time scrolling through left of the table but you see the page does have a horizontal scroll bar see the attached picture.. developers are working on refining it.. we will be having a better looking intuitive version soon..



If you see the screenshot then you will notice that the top scrollbar does not work, only bottom one does. And when we scroll to the bottom, we cannot see the cell name etc.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

trinkasharma said:


> If you see the screenshot then you will notice that the top scrollbar does not work, only bottom one does. And when we scroll to the bottom, we cannot see the cell name etc.




Please PM re-scroll bar. This is browser issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## godspeed4476 (May 4, 2016)

What would be the rough average for the grant to come through after the allocation of the CO? I was allocated CO on 29th, requested for documents, uploaded the documents yesterday. Is the 28 day theory true?


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Unbearable28 said:


> Thanks for the response vikaschandra, I'm looking for the people who lodged visa application in the month of August.
> 
> I applied on 2nd August and got contacted by C.O on 16th for additional documents. I have provided all the documents but still haven't heard from the case officer since then.
> I'm not claiming any points for work experience so I think I should have got the grant by now.
> ...


Hi unbearable, i am in the same boat.
Lodged on 9 aug. Co contacted form 80 on31 Aug and will upload soon.
I also didnot claimed points for employment but i didnot uploaded any employment docs nor co ask for it.


----------



## loveaussi (Apr 18, 2016)

godspeed4476 said:


> What would be the rough average for the grant to come through after the allocation of the CO? I was allocated CO on 29th, requested for documents, uploaded the documents yesterday. Is the 28 day theory true?


Waiting for more than 5 months after last CO contact :-(


----------



## godspeed4476 (May 4, 2016)

loveaussi said:


> Waiting for more than 5 months after last CO contact :-(


That is really sad, I saw in the forum that the people are getting their grants in couple of weeks time, especially the ones who applied in August. Most of my process happened really quick, 2 days for qualification assesment, 10 days for state sponsorship. Was hoping this one would be quick too if not on standard time.
I have to travel, but now cant do till the verification happens. BTW does Afghanistan come in high risk or low risk?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

godspeed4476 said:


> That is really sad, I saw in the forum that the people are getting their grants in couple of weeks time, especially the ones who applied in August. Most of my process happened really quick, 2 days for qualification assesment, 10 days for state sponsorship. Was hoping this one would be quick too if not on standard time.
> I have to travel, but now cant do till the verification happens. BTW does Afghanistan come in high risk or low risk?


well grants are case specific some tend to get in weeks some have to wait for nearly a year nothing can be confirmed on that.. if you see the tracker says the average days to grant is 83 days. 

Afghanistan comes under HRZ


----------



## loveaussi (Apr 18, 2016)

godspeed4476 said:


> That is really sad, I saw in the forum that the people are getting their grants in couple of weeks time, especially the ones who applied in August. Most of my process happened really quick, 2 days for qualification assesment, 10 days for state sponsorship. Was hoping this one would be quick too if not on standard time.
> I have to travel, but now cant do till the verification happens. BTW does Afghanistan come in high risk or low risk?


Yeah! Even in my case I got the invite within two weeks and all happened very fast. Except the most wanted!!! The grant  11months and counting

Hope you will get yours soon.. this long waits don't happen for everyone...


----------



## godspeed4476 (May 4, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> well grants are case specific some tend to get in weeks some have to wait for nearly a year nothing can be confirmed on that.. if you see the tracker says the average days to grant is 83 days.
> 
> Afghanistan comes under HRZ


Just checked it now, I have given up the hopes of getting it early. Will expect a 3 month time frame now. The CO might very well ask for my wife's home city PCC and my UK PCC later, which would only increase the delay.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

godspeed4476 said:


> Just checked it now, I have given up the hopes of getting it early. Will expect a 3 month time frame now. The CO might very well ask for my wife's home city PCC and my UK PCC later, which would only increase the delay.


well if you have not yet submitted the mentioned PCCs then how can you expect the grant to come early.. after CO Contact mostly it is 28 days when they generally visit the file to rework on it. this could be earlier though, just have all the documents uploaded upfront to avoid any CO contact and then you can anticipate Direct grant.


----------



## godspeed4476 (May 4, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> well if you have not yet submitted the mentioned PCCs then how can you expect the grant to come early.. after CO Contact mostly it is 28 days when they generally visit the file to rework on it. this could be earlier though, just have all the documents uploaded upfront to avoid any CO contact and then you can anticipate Direct grant.


I did not submit it coz the CO did not ask for it, before that all the documents (except for employment evidence was front loaded). The CO asked only for the form 80 and employment evidence. Already ordered UK PCC, wifes PCC from my city has been uploaded, getting it from the hometown would be a bit of a time consuming effort hence looking to avoid it (if not asked by CO)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

godspeed4476 said:


> What would be the rough average for the grant to come through after the allocation of the CO? I was allocated CO on 29th, requested for documents, uploaded the documents yesterday. Is the 28 day theory true?




You can use grant estimator tool.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi experts 
It has been 3 months since I applied. I had 2 co contacts by this time. Last documents I submitted on 19th August.
Is there anyone who can advise me on my issue
I have done my medical including X-ray, but at the moment I am pregnant. Do I need to update this to the department?
I am onshore. Will the update affect my visa processing?
Looking for experts advice.
Thanks.


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

makapaka said:


> Hi experts
> It has been 3 months since I applied. I had 2 co contacts by this time. Last documents I submitted on 19th August.
> Is there anyone who can advise me on my issue
> I have done my medical including X-ray, but at the moment I am pregnant. Do I need to update this to the department?
> ...


Hi,

I found the following link, it might help you. But I was unable to find any authentic information about pregnancy after medical test. Just give them a call please.

https://www.border.gov.au/about/cor...s-have-changed-how-do-i-update-my-application 

Good luck


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks Rabbah


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

makapaka said:


> Hi experts
> It has been 3 months since I applied. I had 2 co contacts by this time. Last documents I submitted on 19th August.
> Is there anyone who can advise me on my issue
> I have done my medical including X-ray, but at the moment I am pregnant. Do I need to update this to the department?
> ...


Well since you have completed your medicals then pregnancy should not be a problem. hopefully you will have your grant soon and the new born with Oz Citizenship

best wishes. relax the grant will come through.


----------



## kam82 (May 27, 2015)

Hey guys...any grants in the last 2 days?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

kam82 said:


> Hey guys...any grants in the last 2 days?


only one reported yesterday


----------



## Unbearable28 (Aug 26, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> only one reported yesterday


Could you please provide the information about the person who got grant yesterday?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Unbearable28 said:


> Could you please provide the information about the person who got grant yesterday?


The guy has updated his details on the tracker you can sort using the date


----------



## HasIrf (Sep 7, 2015)

*False hopes*

Guys
It has been a while since the CO got allocated.
Do you think agents calling the CO would hv more value than individuals calling? This wait is so disturbing. :hurt: 

Wonder why these agents give false hopes!! He was so sure about getting it in AUG.


----------



## nickchamp (Nov 18, 2014)

HasIrf said:


> Guys
> It has been a while since the CO got allocated.
> Do you think agents calling the CO would hv more value than individuals calling? This wait is so disturbing. :hurt:
> 
> Wonder why these agents give false hopes!! He was so sure about getting it in AUG.


Hi 
Could you please share your contact no. hasirf, Mine is <*SNIP*> 
*Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator
*
Give me a message, our time line is very similar. 

Thanks and regards


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

HasIrf said:


> Guys
> It has been a while since the CO got allocated.
> Do you think agents calling the CO would hv more value than individuals calling? This wait is so disturbing. :hurt:
> 
> Wonder why these agents give false hopes!! He was so sure about getting it in AUG.


Did the agent also tell you which year AUG 2016, 2017, 2018 

Just kidding mate.. relax it will come soon..these days everyones prediction is kinda going wrong.. all you can do is wait and watch.


----------



## arthurmmxvi (Sep 7, 2016)

*onshore or offshore*



risingmars said:


> Dear all,
> With the grace of god i have received grant for my family today
> Best of luck to all those who are waiting. I know its difficult, but i am sure DIBP is working hard to process applications as soon as possible.
> My timeline for mobile users
> ...


Hi my friend

I have lodged my application in July 2016 and did medical check on 3 August. Still waiting on grant. Just wondering, did you apply onshore or offshore? and the phone number, 61731367000, is it for onshore calling or offshore calling? Thank you heaps


----------



## arthurmmxvi (Sep 7, 2016)

*any updates?*



HasIrf said:


> Guys
> It has been a while since the CO got allocated.
> Do you think agents calling the CO would hv more value than individuals calling? This wait is so disturbing. :hurt:
> 
> Wonder why these agents give false hopes!! He was so sure about getting it in AUG.


Hi Hasirf

just wondering if you have received any updates on your application. I have being waiting for 2 month and curious to know if your visa is granted or not. according to dibp, the current allocation time is 15th July, means applications submitted before 15/07 are currently being processed. Your application is about a month earlier.


----------



## mdyehiya (Mar 8, 2016)

We have lodged application through agent on 01/DEC/2016 
and last document for PCC was uploaded 25/May/2015;

With more than 100 days, we've been asking our agent for follow-up; He's suggesting us to wait and watch.

If we contact DIPB through email, will there be any issues for our application and for agent.

Any ideas ?


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

mdyehiya said:


> We have lodged application through agent on 01/DEC/2016
> and last document for PCC was uploaded 25/May/2015;
> 
> With more than 100 days, we've been asking our agent for follow-up; He's suggesting us to wait and watch.
> ...


Normally applicant get a standard reply from DIBP, and for the applicants used agent asked to contact agent.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

arthurmmxvi said:


> Hi my friend
> 
> I have lodged my application in July 2016 and did medical check on 3 August. Still waiting on grant. Just wondering, did you apply onshore or offshore? and the phone number, 61731367000, is it for onshore calling or offshore calling? Thank you heaps


Offshore


----------



## HasIrf (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi there,
No updates received specifically except the big nice standard solacing email the CO sends. Have posted it a few pages ahead. 



arthurmmxvi said:


> Hi Hasirf
> 
> just wondering if you have received any updates on your application. I have being waiting for 2 month and curious to know if your visa is granted or not. according to dibp, the current allocation time is 15th July, means applications submitted before 15/07 are currently being processed. Your application is about a month earlier.


----------



## arthurmmxvi (Sep 7, 2016)

*Thank you*



vikaschandra said:


> Offshore


Thank you very much for your info


----------



## arthurmmxvi (Sep 7, 2016)

*Good luck*



HasIrf said:


> Hi there,
> No updates received specifically except the big nice standard solacing email the CO sends. Have posted it a few pages ahead.


Well, I guess it's good luck on both of us. I did call a number of times and some (60% out of all the call centre staff I've spoke to) told me that my application is currently been assigned to a CO, although the other 40% told me just have to wait. I couldn't get the direct contact number of the Adelaide GSM office, all I have been given is an email address which I have made contact, but no reply. Everyday is a torture while waiting. some of my friends got their visa in 3 weeks.


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi Guys I provided the requested information via ImmiAccount and clicked on Information Provided but the status is still showing as "Information Requested". Any idea how much time it takes for the status to change to "Assessment In Progress "? I have also intimated the CO via email but did not get the automated response back like I got the first time I sent the email. I followed up my response as continuation to the first email I had sent 15 days ago, does that has something to do with me not getting the acknowledgment email back. Your response would be highly appreciated. 



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
Document Request: 18-08-16 Marriage Certificate 
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HasIrf (Sep 7, 2015)

Yes.. All of are in deep need of luck!!  BTW, what is your detailed timeline. 



arthurmmxvi said:


> Well, I guess it's good luck on both of us. I did call a number of times and some (60% out of all the call centre staff I've spoke to) told me that my application is currently been assigned to a CO, although the other 40% told me just have to wait. I couldn't get the direct contact number of the Adelaide GSM office, all I have been given is an email address which I have made contact, but no reply. Everyday is a torture while waiting. some of my friends got their visa in 3 weeks.


----------



## KASharma (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi,

One question please. In the immi account, does anyone get following message when click to view the grant letter? If yes then what should be the resolution?

_"This application has been granted.The grant letter for this application cannot be viewed at this time. Please refer to correspondence."_


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

AJAUS said:


> Hi Guys I provided the requested information via ImmiAccount and clicked on Information Provided but the status is still showing as "Information Requested". Any idea how much time it takes for the status to change to "Assessment In Progress "? I have also intimated the CO via email but did not get the automated response back like I got the first time I sent the email. I followed up my response as continuation to the first email I had sent 15 days ago, does that has something to do with me not getting the acknowledgment email back. Your response would be highly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After you click Information provided button it should immediately change from Information requested to Assessment in Progress. if it has not happened could be technical glitch. try to check after some time.

By the way when did you upload the document and clicked IP button has it been fews days or weeks already? if yes then check if there is any other requirement sent by the CO under correspondence


----------



## Unbearable28 (Aug 26, 2016)

KASharma said:


> Hi,
> 
> One question please. In the immi account, does anyone get following message when click to view the grant letter? If yes then what should be the resolution?
> 
> _"This application has been granted.The grant letter for this application cannot be viewed at this time. Please refer to correspondence."_


When did you get your grant ?
Could please update your timeline? so that every one can benefit.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

KASharma said:


> Hi,
> 
> One question please. In the immi account, does anyone get following message when click to view the grant letter? If yes then what should be the resolution?
> 
> _"This application has been granted.The grant letter for this application cannot be viewed at this time. Please refer to correspondence."_


did you receive Immi Grant notification email on your registered email address?
what is the current status of the application?
Check the correspondence mailbox for any communication. usually grant letter should be visible to the applicant if the case has been finalised


----------



## KASharma (Apr 28, 2016)

On 16th of last month. No grant letter in my immi account.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

KASharma said:


> On 16th of last month. No grant letter in my immi account.


Did you contact DIBP


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> After you click Information provided button it should immediately change from Information requested to Assessment in Progress. if it has not happened could be technical glitch. try to check after some time.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way when did you upload the document and clicked IP button has it been fews days or weeks already? if yes then check if there is any other requirement sent by the CO under correspondence




Thanks Vikas. I provided the document and clicked on the IP button today. I just checked, the status is now Assessment in Progress ". Thanks



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
Document Request: 18-08-16 Marriage Certificate 
Document provided to CO: 07-09-16
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kam82 (May 27, 2015)

KASharma said:


> On 16th of last month. No grant letter in my immi account.




Hey..did u apply on 16th or did u respond to CO request for additional docs on 16th...

What occupation code did u apply for


----------



## arthurmmxvi (Sep 7, 2016)

HasIrf said:


> Yes.. All of are in deep need of luck!!  BTW, what is your detailed timeline.


12/07 Lodgement
02/08 request for additional information (health check)
04/08 health check result finalised and uploaded
no further contact


----------



## Unbearable28 (Aug 26, 2016)

arthurmmxvi said:


> 12/07 Lodgement
> 02/08 request for additional information (health check)
> 04/08 health check result finalised and uploaded
> no further contact


Are you claiming points for experience? 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## arthurmmxvi (Sep 7, 2016)

Unbearable28 said:


> Are you claiming points for experience?
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


no experience points, just language, academic qualification and age


----------



## Unbearable28 (Aug 26, 2016)

arthurmmxvi said:


> no experience points, just language, academic qualification and age


Then we are in the same position. Please let me once you receive any kind of contact from your case officer. 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## arthurmmxvi (Sep 7, 2016)

Unbearable28 said:


> Then we are in the same position. Please let me once you receive any kind of contact from your case officer.
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


Sure. good luck


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi Friends, I am very happy to update that with the grace of Lord Jesus Christ, we got our grants today - one month after visa lodge. I had submitted the requested doc yesterday. Thanks you for all the guidance and support I got through this forum. All the very best to everyone waiting for their grants.

Best Wishes
AJ



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
Document Request Marriage Certificate: 18-08-16 
Document provided to CO: 07-09-16
Visa Grant: 08-09-2016
IED: 21-07-17
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unbearable28 (Aug 26, 2016)

AJAUS said:


> Hi Friends, I am very happy to update that with the grace of Lord Jesus Christ, we got our grants today - one month after visa lodge. I had submitted the requested doc yesterday. Thanks you for all the guidance and support I got through this forum. All the very best to everyone waiting for their grants.
> 
> Best Wishes
> AJ
> ...


Congrats! Your success gives us hope.


----------



## Unbearable28 (Aug 26, 2016)

AJAUS said:


> Hi Friends, I am very happy to update that with the grace of Lord Jesus Christ, we got our grants today - one month after visa lodge. I had submitted the requested doc yesterday. Thanks you for all the guidance and support I got through this forum. All the very best to everyone waiting for their grants.
> 
> Best Wishes
> AJ
> ...


Did you or your employer receive any verification call for work experience ?


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

Unbearable28 said:


> Did you or your employer receive any verification call for work experience ?




Nope. All the best to you. 



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
Document Request Marriage Certificate: 18-08-16 
Document provided to CO: 07-09-16
Visa Grant: 08-09-2016
IED: 21-07-17
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shikhar_sharma (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi All,

I recieved a call from AHC on Tuesday. Any idea's whats happens next?

Thanks,
Shikhar Sharma

Code - 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
PTE R-70 L-90 S-78 W-84 (Overall 78)
ACS +ve Assessment - 15/01/2016
EOI - 23/03/2016
VISA Lodged - 11/05/2016
CO Requested for PCC and Medical - 21/05/2016
Proof Submitted to CO - 28/05/2016
CO Contact for my and wife's English Proof - 05/07/2016
Proof submitted to CO - 05/07/2016
Verification call from AHC - 06/09/2016
Grant - ????


----------



## Syds (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi Shikhar,

I have received a call from AHC too, at the end of the call the asked me for additional docs of current company pay slips and PF statements, still didnt hear from them, looks like your case is same as mine below is my time line

Code : 233512
IELTS Band 7
EA +ve Assessment - may/2016
EOI - may/2016
VISA Lodged - 20/05/2016
CO Requested for PCC, Medical and marriage Proof - 31/05/2016
Proof Submitted to CO - 08/06/2016
Verification call from AHC - 25/07/2016
Additional docs requested by AHC sent on - 01/08/2016
Grant - ................



Shikhar_sharma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recieved a call from AHC on Tuesday. Any idea's whats happens next?
> 
> ...


----------



## viraj.vivacious (May 10, 2016)

AJAUS said:


> Nope. All the best to you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations AJAUS

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## viraj.vivacious (May 10, 2016)

Do you get called by AHC even if you didn't claim points for experience?

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello

294 days completed today
I called dibp today but as usual answer it's under processing

Anyone aware that what is an average time of processing after external checks are completed

Patience are lost and don't know what to do


----------



## Shikhar_sharma (Mar 22, 2016)

Syds said:


> Hi Shikhar,
> 
> I have received a call from AHC too, at the end of the call the asked me for additional docs of current company pay slips and PF statements, still didnt hear from them, looks like your case is same as mine below is my time line
> 
> ...


Hi Syds,

They didn't ask for any additional documents from me. The lady just said that she will forward this information to the CO. Don't know what will happen next.

Thanks,
Shikhar Sharma


----------



## sarbjass (Jul 29, 2015)

Shikhar_sharma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recieved a call from AHC on Tuesday. Any idea's whats happens next?
> 
> ...




I too have received the AHC call on Tuesday and our occupation code is also same. Good luck mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shikhar_sharma (Mar 22, 2016)

sarbjass said:


> I too have received the AHC call on Tuesday and our occupation code is also same. Good luck mate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Sarabjeet,

Have you updated the tracker? In that tracker i see many grants there even for people who lodged after us. Although i am happy for them but still it becomes frustrating.

Thanks,
Shikhar Sharma


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

Shikhar_sharma said:


> Hi Syds,
> 
> They didn't ask for any additional documents from me. The lady just said that she will forward this information to the CO. Don't know what will happen next.
> 
> ...




What was the call about? What sort of information they will ask ?

TIA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thomasjacob4 (Apr 14, 2016)

does the AHC call happen for all cases or only few?


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

thomasjacob4 said:


> does the AHC call happen for all cases or only few?




The AHC call does not happen for all cases. I got my grant yesterday and never had such a call. All the best. 



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
Document Request Marriage Certificate: 18-08-16 
Document provided to CO: 07-09-16
Visa Grant: 08-09-2016
IED: 21-07-17
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shikhar_sharma (Mar 22, 2016)

mission_is_on said:


> What was the call about? What sort of information they will ask ?
> 
> TIA
> 
> ...


They asked me about my work experience right from 1st job. Positions, salary, package, roles and responsibilities. That's it.


----------



## Unbearable28 (Aug 26, 2016)

Has anybody got his case assigned to a case officer named Cynthia in Adelaide?
I uploaded all the docs on 17th August 2016 and my medical was received by DIBP on 21st but still no response , 28 days period is about to lapse.

No idea what's going on.


----------



## Unbearable28 (Aug 26, 2016)

PunjabiAussie said:


> yes Unbearable28, i am claiming points for work experience. co contacted on 31 aug
> 
> looks like your 28 day period will get over soon and you will be contacted next week.


Hello PunjabiAussie,

Did you hear anything from your CO ?


----------



## samsonk76 (Dec 22, 2015)

Same person is my case officer. The last correspondence from her was in April that was 5 months back (applied in Feb) and no news since then even after multiple email reminders.

Its all case specific, you will get your grant in due time.




Unbearable28 said:


> Has anybody got his case assigned to a case officer named Cynthia in Adelaide?
> I uploaded all the docs on 17th August 2016 and my medical was received by DIBP on 21st but still no response , 28 days period is about to lapse.
> 
> No idea what's going on.


----------



## PunjabiAussie (Jun 14, 2016)

Unbearable28 said:


> Hello PunjabiAussie,
> 
> Did you hear anything from your CO ?


NO dear waiting just like you. Recently some guys got grant after 15 days of co contact.

for your case try calling DIBP once and ask is they require any more documents ..this way you will get status update indirectly. share your findings once you call.


----------



## sarbjass (Jul 29, 2015)

Shikhar_sharma said:


> Hi Sarabjeet,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When it comes to grant then no one can predict DIBP and its functionality. But if we have received telephonic interview call then it's a closer step towards grant. Hope we will get it by the end of this month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ICIM (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi,

1) I had submitted documents after CO was assigned to me, after uploading rest of the documents will CO be again allocated and notify me?

2)when can I expect for employment verification? Also what will they ask me while verifying about the employment ( Is it roles and responsibility ?)

My question might be stupid, but i am quite unaware about the procedure.

Please help me guys.....


----------



## ICIM (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi,

1) I had submitted documents after CO was assigned to me, after uploading rest of the documents will CO be again allocated and notify me?

2)when can I expect for employment verification? Also what will they ask me while verifying about the employment ( Is it roles and responsibility ?)

My question might be stupid, but i am quite unaware about the procedure.

Please help me guys....


----------



## godspeed4476 (May 4, 2016)

ICIM said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah interested to know this too


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

ICIM said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1) I had submitted documents after CO was assigned to me, after uploading rest of the documents will CO be again allocated and notify me?
> 
> ...


1. CO takes the case and works on it from start till case if finalised. Multiple COs can be allocated during this process. You might or might not receive notification. 
2. Have you claimed points for work experience? if yes there is possibility of employment verification but it not not a mandatory check that happens in all cases. 
Verification can happen only with your HR or only with you or maybe Both. 
In the event of the verification happening with you anything can be asked for. work related, study related, where you live etc.. but mostly it is about roles and responsibilities


----------



## Viveknagpal (Jun 30, 2016)

270 days and still counting


----------



## sandeep3004 (Nov 10, 2015)

*190*



Viveknagpal said:


> 270 days and still counting


190 days, since I lodged my 190!!Remarkable!!


----------



## ICIM (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi vikaschandra,

thanks for your response.

Regards,
ICIM


----------



## ICIM (Nov 27, 2013)

vikaschandra said:


> 1. CO takes the case and works on it from start till case if finalised. Multiple COs can be allocated during this process. You might or might not receive notification.
> 2. Have you claimed points for work experience? if yes there is possibility of employment verification but it not not a mandatory check that happens in all cases.
> Verification can happen only with your HR or only with you or maybe Both.
> In the event of the verification happening with you anything can be asked for. work related, study related, where you live etc.. but mostly it is about roles and responsibilities



Hi vikaschandra,

Thanks for the reply


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Had any one experienced about, the calls made to gsm has not been picked by them

300 days completed since lodged


----------



## bunnychhabra (Sep 12, 2016)

Hey guys,
I lodged my visa 189 application on 12th july and Im waiting for my grant. It has been 60 days today and I have not heard a single word from them. What should I expect? I know that all my documents are 100% genuine and fit perfectly in the category I applied for.
Though there is a little thing. I have 3 offices in my city. I rarely use the main office, the address of which I have provided in the application. Is it anything that I should be worried about?


----------



## Shja (Jul 25, 2016)

Dear Members,

I am glad to inform you all we have received my grant on 5 Sept 2016 , below are my details


Visa Lodged on 7 march 2016
Co from GSM.Adelaide contacted on 21 march 2016( asked for PCC of countries lived&Form 80)
Uploaded All by April.
Employee verification call to HR in April
Received Grant today on 5 Sept 3 AM IST.

Thank you everyone for your support during this wait!!!!


----------



## dish2690 (Jul 26, 2016)

Shja said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I am glad to inform you all we have received my grant on 5 Sept 2016 , below are my details
> 
> ...




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loveaussi (Apr 18, 2016)

Shja said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I am glad to inform you all we have received my grant on 5 Sept 2016 , below are my details
> 
> ...


Congratulations! !!!


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

bunnychhabra said:


> Hey guys,
> I lodged my visa 189 application on 12th july and Im waiting for my grant. It has been 60 days today and I have not heard a single word from them. What should I expect? I know that all my documents are 100% genuine and fit perfectly in the category I applied for.
> Though there is a little thing. I have 3 offices in my city. I rarely use the main office, the address of which I have provided in the application. Is it anything that I should be worried about?


not to worry about that just keep your office people informed in case there is any verification they should not return the dibp official saying they are not aware of who you are or if you are working with that company or not.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bunnychhabra said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I lodged my visa 189 application on 12th july and Im waiting for my grant. It has been 60 days today and I have not heard a single word from them. What should I expect? I know that all my documents are 100% genuine and fit perfectly in the category I applied for.
> 
> Though there is a little thing. I have 3 offices in my city. I rarely use the main office, the address of which I have provided in the application. Is it anything that I should be worried about?




Processing time SLA is 12 weeks - i would suggest to stay put till then 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harish123 (Jul 29, 2015)

I too called them today morning. No one pick up the phone


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm calling since 2 days and no one picking the call.
Further more is anyone aware that what can be normal processing time of visa after external checks

Also please check the below link

http://www.canberratimes.com.au/nat...10-per-cent-pay-increase-20160906-gr9p68.html

When the waiting business would come to an end don't understand 
301 days completed today as per AEST


----------



## bryankph (Jul 13, 2016)

Subscribed. Still waiting for my grant although not that very long as compared to some of you in this thread.

Question, if my current employer recently moved their office phone number to a different one and I provided them the older one, will I need to update them of this change? This happened between the lodgement of my visa hence the reason of the office number difference. 
My employer is based in Australia, so I'm going to assume if there's any employee verification, they might just easily google up my office phone number and call us.

My timeline is below in my signature


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

bryankph said:


> Subscribed. Still waiting for my grant although not that very long as compared to some of you in this thread.
> 
> Question, if my current employer recently moved their office phone number to a different one and I provided them the older one, will I need to update them of this change? This happened between the lodgement of my visa hence the reason of the office number difference.
> My employer is based in Australia, so I'm going to assume if there's any employee verification, they might just easily google up my office phone number and call us.
> ...


Yes most probably they would google it but advisable that you upload the form 1022 Notification of change in circumstances


----------



## Cyclotomic (Sep 13, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I want to subscribe to this topic.

My details are below:

Anzco 233511
Skills Assessment with EA complete April 2016
EOI Submitted June 16th 2016
Invited July 6th 2016
Medicals done Aug 2nd 2016
Visa Lodged Aug 11st 2016
First CO contacted for PCC and Form 80 Aug 22nd 2016
Documents submitted Sept 2nd 2016
Second CO contacted for my spouse's military documents(mandatory military service) Sept 9th 2016
Documents submitted Sept 10 2016
Waiting for the grant.


----------



## Cyclotomic (Sep 13, 2016)

By the way I claimed 65 points and applied for 189.

30 points age
10 points English result
15 points degree
10 points experience


----------



## Shikhar_sharma (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi All,

With god's grace, i got my grant email just about 20 min back. Feeling awesome.


----------



## Ravikumar85 (Jul 12, 2016)

Shikhar_sharma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With god's grace, i got my grant email just about 20 min back. Feeling awesome.




Congratulations..!!
Please post your complete timeline here.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Are dibp officers on strike


----------



## bunnychhabra (Sep 12, 2016)

Can anyone tell me how to contact the guys processing my 189 visa. I have not been assigned a CO yet and my immi account contact link takes me to a page which is useless. An email and a phone number will be helpful.


----------



## Shikhar_sharma (Mar 22, 2016)

Ravikumar85 said:


> Congratulations..!!
> Please post your complete timeline here.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi All,

I have updated my timelines in my signature.


----------



## iishan9891 (Feb 17, 2016)

Shikhar_sharma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With god's grace, i got my grant email just about 20 min back. Feeling awesome.


Congratulation mate....


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Shikhar_sharma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With god's grace, i got my grant email just about 20 min back. Feeling awesome.


Congratulations Shikhar best wishes for your future endeavors


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

bunnychhabra said:


> Can anyone tell me how to contact the guys processing my 189 visa. I have not been assigned a CO yet and my immi account contact link takes me to a page which is useless. An email and a phone number will be helpful.


You can email DIBP at [email protected]


----------



## ho92917 (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi guys,

Firstly congratulations to those who had granted their 189 PR visas!

I am wondering if there is any one has encountered similar situations with me? I have been waiting for 3 months since the last CO contact. I phoned DIBP once a month and every time the response was telling me to wait for another few more weeks. 

Below is my timeline, your help and information would be greatly appreciated! 

Regards,

Howrad
----------------------------------
ANZSCO: 233211 CIVIL ENGINEER

EA Result: 21-03-2016
PTE: 13-04-2016(All 65+)
Medicals and PCC: 31-04-2016
EOI 189: 11-05-2016(Total 60 Immigration points)
Visa lodged: 16-05-2016(Uploaded documents)
CO contact: 04-06-2016,Request Form 80 and other docs
CO contact: 06-06-2016,provide Form80 and Form 1022 to change an incorrect answer
GRANT: Waiting


----------



## HasIrf (Sep 7, 2015)

Ravi, Did you try to call the CO any time? How many times were you contacted by them and was it the same CO every time? My case changed hands.



Ravikumar85 said:


> Congratulations..!!
> Please post your complete timeline here.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ravikumar85 (Jul 12, 2016)

HasIrf said:


> Ravi, Did you try to call the CO any time? How many times were you contacted by them and was it the same CO every time? My case changed hands.



Hi Haslrf, I haven't tried to contact the CO yet as it's only been around 5 weeks since I responded to the CO request. I was contacted by the CO on 05 Aug 2016 to request for my medical and PCC.
How many times were you contacted by the CO?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravikumar85 (Jul 12, 2016)

ho92917 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi there, I saw your ImmiTracker status and it's good to know that your visa has been granted yesterday. Congratulations!!
I would like to check with you about two things,

1. Did you claim points for your experience?.
if yes, any employment verification took place?
2. May I know the name of your case officer?

Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

I got my grant on 15 Sep 2016 from GSM Adelaide.

I was contacted on 17 Jun 2016 by a different case officer. The grant was issued by another.


----------



## Ravikumar85 (Jul 12, 2016)

trinkasharma said:


> I got my grant on 15 Sep 2016 from GSM Adelaide.
> 
> I was contacted on 17 Jun 2016 by a different case officer. The grant was issued by another.




Congratulations!!
First contact from GSM Brisbane?
Did you claim points for experience?
Any employment verification?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HasIrf (Sep 7, 2015)

hey Congrats!!:thumb:
do you have dependants? 



trinkasharma said:


> I got my grant on 15 Sep 2016 from GSM Adelaide.
> 
> I was contacted on 17 Jun 2016 by a different case officer. The grant was issued by another.


----------



## HasIrf (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi Ravi, 
I Was contacted once for documents (PTE, PCC) and once she replied to my agent's followup email. Did not ask any documents. 
But it was not the same CO who responded the 2nd time. 



Ravikumar85 said:


> Hi Haslrf, I haven't tried to contact the CO yet as it's only been around 5 weeks since I responded to the CO request. I was contacted by the CO on 05 Aug 2016 to request for my medical and PCC.
> How many times were you contacted by the CO?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

trinkasharma said:


> I got my grant on 15 Sep 2016 from GSM Adelaide.
> 
> I was contacted on 17 Jun 2016 by a different case officer. The grant was issued by another.


Congrats Trinka and all the best for your future endeavours!

I also got a call from AHC on 2nd Sept post employment verification however no grant till date


----------



## HasIrf (Sep 7, 2015)

Can some one clarify who gets the call if the agent has applied as he is the primary channel for all communication.




goaustralianow said:


> Congrats Trinka and all the best for your future endeavours!
> 
> I also got a call from AHC on 2nd Sept post employment verification however no grant till date


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Can anyone tell which is the oldest case that is yet to be finalized.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

HasIrf said:


> Can some one clarify who gets the call if the agent has applied as he is the primary channel for all communication.


Applicant can still get a call I think. Aus High Commission, Delhi called me and spoke for 10 mins + to get information about my current job. I doubt this call can be made to the consultant. I guess that this is fairly common in High Risk countries.

Although not much related, but applicants for student visa also get these verification calls even though the application is through a consultant.


----------



## thomasjacob4 (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi Guys
Does anyone know how the DIBP works? Like how do the visa application files move around? after they request for more information do they immediately look at the info or is there another CO to look at such cases where information has been provided after CO contact? 
and what are the priority cases? like I know people claiming work experience points take longer time because employment verification must be done and takes time.

please give me a detailed analysis of DIBP process organization  or point me to the right direction. will be thankful for eternity


----------



## thomasjacob4 (Apr 14, 2016)

no dependents.

CO asked for normal stuff.. like form 80, 1221, form 16, employment certificates etc.. I didnt upload them initially because i was very slow .. I didnt expect the CO to get allocated so soon (in 18 days)




HasIrf said:


> thomasjacob4
> 
> I am all ears for any responses to this Q.
> 
> ...


----------



## thomasjacob4 (Apr 14, 2016)

I see your CO contact date was 19 July, when did you respond back ?



HasIrf said:


> thomasjacob4
> 
> I am all ears for any responses to this Q.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unbearable28 (Aug 26, 2016)

thomasjacob4 said:


> I see your CO contact date was 19 July, when did you respond back ?


When did you lodge visa file? In my case, I also don't have any dependents but still no response from Co.
Are you claiming points for experience? 


vikaschandra said:


> Yes most probably they would google it but advisable that you upload the form 1022 Notification of change in circumstances



Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## HasIrf (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi
Responded the same day. PCC, PTE documents. 



thomasjacob4 said:


> I see your CO contact date was 19 July, when did you respond back ?


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

I see few visas issued since July 16 
Why they are not releasing out 2015 lodged visas

310 days completed since lodgement
Hearing the same it's in normal processing


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> I see few visas issued since July 16
> Why they are not releasing out 2015 lodged visas
> 
> 310 days completed since lodgement
> Hearing the same it's in normal processing




Roughly - They release the same number of visas each month.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samsonk76 (Dec 22, 2015)

Common perception is that ppl waiting for a long time are getting external/security checks on their application

212 days since lodgement
Last contact in April, AHC verification in May
Nothing since then....




ganesh9684 said:


> I see few visas issued since July 16
> Why they are not releasing out 2015 lodged visas
> 
> 310 days completed since lodgement
> Hearing the same it's in normal processing


----------



## Rajudevadas (Sep 13, 2016)

ganesh9684 said:


> I see few visas issued since July 16
> Why they are not releasing out 2015 lodged visas
> 
> 310 days completed since lodgement
> Hearing the same it's in normal processing


Ganesh,

Can you please let us know your lodgement details and time line?


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

ganesh9684 said:


> I see few visas issued since July 16
> Why they are not releasing out 2015 lodged visas
> 
> 310 days completed since lodgement
> Hearing the same it's in normal processing




Day 289


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Rajudevadas said:


> Ganesh,
> 
> Can you please let us know your lodgement details and time line?


Hello

My timeline as below

Visa lodged 21 nov15
Co allocated and requested for further evidence on employment 21 dec 15
Document uploaded 30 dec-15
Follow up email 22 jan 16
Second follow email 12 mar 16
Co replied 19 may 16 - send to external checks 
Physical employment verification 12 June -16
Follow up email sent July-16 and sept-16

Called dibp numerous time got a reply
It's in normal processing and won't last too longer


----------



## jitin81 (Mar 14, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello
> 
> My timeline as below
> 
> ...


Ganesh,

From your timeline, it seems that your grant is just round the corner, it's a matter of few days now.

I saw on your timeline that you had physical employment verification. Pls elaborate on the process. Whom did they meet and what did they ask/check?

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

jitin81 said:


> Ganesh,
> 
> From your timeline, it seems that your grant is just round the corner, it's a matter of few days now.
> 
> ...



Hello
It was a surprised visit to my company without intimating anyone

There were 2 investigating officers
One oz lady and other a South Indian person

They bought a4 size photo and since they entered the campus they just started asking everyone available there about my identity
Further they went to reception and asked about want to speak with seniors, my company managing director was further questioned about my identity 

They basically ask about
Date of joining
Roles and responsibility
Employee list
How the functions works in your organization.. Contract employees or permanent

The oz lady asked about the evidence of my employment; however, the documents were not available there and was in the head office.
My MD said if you want to see that I will take some time and if you have any queries we will respond and send over an email.

That was an experience about my verification.


----------



## Pranav1984 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hey Ganesh, I am also in the waiting line. My 190 visa for Adelaide was applied on 17 Sep 2015, all the documents were uploaded by 20the Sep and I received the acknowledgment on 2 Nov 2015. But since then there has been no communication from DIBP. It's only that I have called and mailed them a few times but got a standard reply every time. I even did not get any mail related to my file being sent for external checks and there has been no activity related to any verification. 
My agent has been giving excuses like this is normal, might be some internal process. I am really confused and don't know what to do. I posted my case on several forums but did not get any reply that could really help me out or give some relief.


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Pranav1984 said:


> Hey Ganesh, I am also in the waiting line. My 190 visa for Adelaide was applied on 17 Sep 2015, all the documents were uploaded by 20the Sep and I received the acknowledgment on 2 Nov 2015. But since then there has been no communication from DIBP. It's only that I have called and mailed them a few times but got a standard reply every time. I even did not get any mail related to my file being sent for external checks and there has been no activity related to any verification.
> My agent has been giving excuses like this is normal, might be some internal process. I am really confused and don't know what to do. I posted my case on several forums but did not get any reply that could really help me out or give some relief.



Hello Pranav
Migrating through an agent is just a pain in rear
I've also appointed an agent, and also gets same sorts of advise from him
The best option available for us is to call gsm number every fortnight and get an update

Out of 100 application 75 application are processed within the SLA, rest fall apart coz of co requeste for furthe documents or some unclear information.
This also depends on how swiftly we respond to co, generally 28 days time is alloted, but this does not mean that we will reply in the last day
Secondly, when we reply co has other files to look at, and we have to wait for our turn.
This is how the span gets extended

Generally security checks are done on all applications, so improper applications are returned back by external agencies of dibp and they process the cases as per the time it was sent for the checks

Lack of documentation can extend the period from 3 months to a year

We should not rely on them or expect co operation, since they have got the consultation amount and nothing can be done from our and their end


----------



## Pranav1984 (Aug 9, 2016)

Yes Ganesh , you are right! Depending on the agent will not help as they are only bothered with their fees that they receive in time. As far as my case is concerned, all my documents were uploaded in time, but till now, I have not heard anything from co, no mail, nothing. I have called DIBP a few times, but there is a general reply that it is being assessed. However, same information can be availed by logging into your Immi account. My concern is that why haven't they contacted for anything. In your case, they informed you when your file was about go for external checks and also for documents, but in my case nothing.. tell me one thing, did you receive mails directly from DIBP or through your agent?


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello

My agent has enrolled himself to receive an update on my behalf.

He has forwarded me that email.
As far as email are concerned, it's better that they didn't contact you.
If there are no information required on your application then it would be positive till now and would definately get a grant letter

They are scripted and don't even utter any indepth information 
There general scripts are like routine processing normal processing etc


----------



## smart_maverick (Sep 22, 2016)

*Grant received on 22-Sept-2016*

Hello everyone,

Below is the summary of my 189 visa application process till Visa grant.


Visa type:- 189;
Nominated Occupation:- Engineering Technologist 233914;
EA skill assessment applied:- 19-Dec-2015 with 60 points;
EA +ve assessment:- 31-May-2016;
EOI application:- 24-June-2016;
EOI +ve receipt:- 06-July-2016;
189 Visa applied on:- 21-July-2016;
CO contact GSM Adelaide:- 03-Aug-2016;
CO replied:- 23-Aug-2016;
Visa granted:- 22-Sept-2016;
IED:- 05-Aug-2017;

I believe that if the paper work is proper and as per their expectation, chances of getting an early grant increases immensely.


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Roughly - They release the same number of visas each month.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello Andrey

I got a link where we can lodge a complain on website

https://www.border.gov.au/about/con...mplaints-suggestions/visa-citizenship-service

Would request your expertise, should I lodge a complain in the above link
Since all the lead time had been crossed.


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

smart_maverick said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Below is the summary of my 189 visa application process till Visa grant.
> 
> ...



Congratulations... Have a blast and all the best for your future endeavor.


----------



## Unbearable28 (Aug 26, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Yes most probably they would google it but advisable that you upload the form 1022 Notification of change in circumstances


Hello Vikaschandra,

I heard people in this forum saying that they are not receiving grant because their profession is not the priority for Australia or the occupation ceiling has reached its limit. 

Do dibp fill the occupation ceiling based on number of invites for any specific anzsco code or the number of visa grants? 
As per my knowledge they send invites based on place left in sol or csol and if this is true how can any occupation reach its limit if no more invites are sent than the limit in occupation list.

If EOI's are sent based on sol or csol than how come that profession is not the priority? 

Do they keep on sending invitations to the people whose anzsco code has reached its ceiling? 

I'm surrounded by doubts and hope you can answer my questions. 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Unbearable28 said:


> Hello Vikaschandra,
> 
> I heard people in this forum saying that they are not receiving grant because their profession is not the priority for Australia or the occupation ceiling has reached its limit.
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk



DIBP controls number of ITAs re-ceiling. 

They may also control number of grants, but we have only partial evidence and there is no correlation with anzsco. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unbearable28 (Aug 26, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> DIBP controls number of ITAs re-ceiling.
> 
> They may also control number of grants, but we have only partial evidence and there is no correlation with anzsco.
> 
> ...


My concern is if they don't want to provide visa because occupation then why send an invitation to that person in the first place? 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

*Visa Granted from Adelaide Team!*

Hi Everyone,

I have been granted visa from Adelaide team. Please see below thread for details:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...odge-2016-gang-post11091890.html#post11091890


----------



## smart_maverick (Sep 22, 2016)

ciitbilal said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have been granted visa from Adelaide team. Please see below thread for details:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...odge-2016-gang-post11091890.html#post11091890


Congratulations !!!


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Unbearable28 said:


> My concern is if they don't want to provide visa because occupation then why send an invitation to that person in the first place?
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


Hello

Will this affect 2015 applicants. 190 nsw


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Unbearable28 said:


> My concern is if they don't want to provide visa because occupation then why send an invitation to that person in the first place?
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk




This is nonsense, visa grants do not depend on anzsco. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lazyPanda (Jul 11, 2016)

How long does the CO from GSM Adelaide usually take to reply back?


----------



## desiswag (Aug 10, 2016)

azaidi said:


> Hi All - Any one whose CO is Simon from Adelaide ? What is your experience with this CO in terms of timelines .
> 
> 233512
> 189
> ...


Hi Dear, 
What is your application status. How is your experience with this CO?


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

desiswag said:


> Hi Dear,
> What is your application status. How is your experience with this CO?


Hello

My co name is simon obrien

He replied to my email 19 may since then no contact on an email and no replies


----------



## Pranav1984 (Aug 9, 2016)

There should be a policy to finalise an application within a definite time frame. You keep on swinging like a pendulum, totally confused. Even if they have gone for external checks, they should provide proper response with exact status. I have been waiting for more than a year now, don't know how much more time it may take.


----------



## samsonk76 (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm at 237 days and can share your frustration - there should be a system in place to let applicants know the status, this is just not acceptable.

We are preparing ourselves for the long haul extending for over a year.

Looks like both our applications are sent for external checks - has a CO confirmed this to you because I have called and asked them this multiple times and they are just not revealing this.



Pranav1984 said:


> There should be a policy to finalise an application within a definite time frame.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Pranav1984 said:


> There should be a policy to finalise an application within a definite time frame. You keep on swinging like a pendulum, totally confused. Even if they have gone for external checks, they should provide proper response with exact status. I have been waiting for more than a year now, don't know how much more time it may take.




Soon  its quite normal nowadays. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pranav1984 (Aug 9, 2016)

samsonk76 said:


> I'm at 237 days and can share your frustration - there should be a system in place to let applicants know the status, this is just not acceptable.
> 
> We are preparing ourselves for the long haul extending for over a year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pranav1984 (Aug 9, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Soon  its quite normal nowadays.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. But, how do they go about an application like mine which has been held for a year?


----------



## samsonk76 (Dec 22, 2015)

Andrey, could you hazard a guess on total time taken for an application that has been referred for external/security checks for Indian applications.

Don't worry, I won't hold this number against you  



andreyx108b said:


> Soon  its quite normal nowadays.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

samsonk76 said:


> I'm at 237 days and can share your frustration - there should be a system in place to let applicants know the status, this is just not acceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## samsonk76 (Dec 22, 2015)

Whats the status of you Health checks and PCC? Are they still valid or have you been asked to redo them?



Pranav1984 said:


> samsonk76 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm at 237 days and can share your frustration - there should be a system in place to let applicants know the status, this is just not acceptable.
> ...


----------



## Pranav1984 (Aug 9, 2016)

I renewed my pcc which will expire in Feb 2017, whereas my medicals expired last month. My agent has suggested to get medicals renewed only after any confirmation from immi dept.


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

samsonk76 said:


> Whats the status of you Health checks and PCC? Are they still valid or have you been asked to redo them?
> 
> 215 days completed so far
> Last time when I called dibp they said they have done the required checks and now it's in normal processing and won't last too longer
> ...


----------



## Pranav1984 (Aug 9, 2016)

ganesh9684 said:


> samsonk76 said:
> 
> 
> > Whats the status of you Health checks and PCC? Are they still valid or have you been asked to redo them?
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Pranav1984 said:


> ganesh9684 said:
> 
> 
> > Where is your case being processed, gsm Adelaide or gsm Brisbane and what number are you calling? My case is being processed at gsm Adelaide and I have always called on +61 7 3136 7000 but since last few days, nobody picks up the call after the pre recorded message.
> ...


----------



## Pranav1984 (Aug 9, 2016)

What number to dial for gsm Adelaide?


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Pranav1984 said:


> ganesh9684 said:
> 
> 
> > Where is your case being processed, gsm Adelaide or gsm Brisbane and what number are you calling? My case is being processed at gsm Adelaide and I have always called on +61 7 3136 7000 but since last few days, nobody picks up the call after the pre recorded message.
> ...


----------



## samsonk76 (Dec 22, 2015)

Did CO ask to renew PCC, agent, or you did that on your own?



Pranav1984 said:


> I renewed my pcc which will expire in Feb 2017, whereas my medicals expired last month. My agent has suggested to get medicals renewed only after any confirmation from immi dept.


----------



## Pranav1984 (Aug 9, 2016)

I renewed pcc on my own in order to avoid delay


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Pranav1984 said:


> ganesh9684 said:
> 
> 
> > Where is your case being processed, gsm Adelaide or gsm Brisbane and what number are you calling? My case is being processed at gsm Adelaide and I have always called on +61 7 3136 7000 but since last few days, nobody picks up the call after the pre recorded message.
> ...


----------



## satabdi2503 (Apr 26, 2016)

Hello dear fellows,Just wanted to know is there any means to know which team at GSM Adelaide has your case been given? I am allocated a CO by name Trisha.
Thanks,

Ayan.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

When you call GSM Adelaide, your call is actually answered by a team sitting in East Australia.

In other words, it does not matter because you are not reaching the CO in any case.


----------



## loveaussi (Apr 18, 2016)

Pranav1984 said:


> Thanks. But, how do they go about an application like mine which has been held for a year?


Hi, have patience..you will hear from them soon. I know how difficult it is coz I too had to wait 340 odd days until the grant. Just 3 days before my pcc expires. So hanging there..you will get it soon!! Wish you all the best!!


----------



## Pranav1984 (Aug 9, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## hello8441 (Sep 1, 2016)

loveaussi said:


> Hi, have patience..you will hear from them soon. I know how difficult it is coz I too had to wait 340 odd days until the grant. Just 3 days before my pcc expires. So hanging there..you will get it soon!! Wish you all the best!!



OHH Just 3 days before PCC expiry, Then what was your IED on grant letter.???


----------



## loveaussi (Apr 18, 2016)

hello8441 said:


> OHH Just 3 days before PCC expiry, Then what was your IED on grant letter.???


October 16'. We made our initial entry already


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

satabdi2503 said:


> Hello dear fellows,Just wanted to know is there any means to know which team at GSM Adelaide has your case been given? I am allocated a CO by name Trisha.
> Thanks,
> 
> Ayan.


it changes, last time Trisha picked up your case, next time some one else may review your application, ask for pending documents(if any) / initiate further process/ issue a visa grant.

COs change and is not fixed


----------



## hello8441 (Sep 1, 2016)

loveaussi said:


> October 16'. We made our initial entry already


Ok, thats good.
However i want to know whether you were given sufficient time on grant letter for IED as normally IED is based on PCC/Medicals whichever is expiring earlier. 
and in your case ur PCC was expiring in 3 days at the time of grant so my query was that u got how many days then on grant letter.?


----------



## loveaussi (Apr 18, 2016)

hello8441 said:


> Ok, thats good.
> However i want to know whether you were given sufficient time on grant letter for IED as normally IED is based on PCC/Medicals whichever is expiring earlier.
> and in your case ur PCC was expiring in 3 days at the time of grant so my query was that u got how many days then on grant letter.?


One month after pcc expiry


----------



## sakr85 (Nov 7, 2015)

I am sharing my time line:

*14-3-2015 IELTS:* L8.5 R8.5 W7 S6.5
*4-11-2015 EA Assessment:* Automation and Control Engineer 233513 
*12-2-2016 EA Assessment:*Positive.
*21-5-2016 IELTS:* L7.5 R7.5 W8 S7.5
*2-6-2016 EOI*: Submitted with score 65
*6-7-2016 ITA*: Invited.
*17-7-2016*: Visa 189 Submitted.
*18-7-2016*: Documents uploaded and Form 1221/80
*1-8-2016*: CO (Alison) GSM.Adelaide contacted asking for PCC and Medicals
*18-8-2016*: Documents uploaded
*24-8-2016*: MOC Requested for TB test for my child
*27-8-2016* : TB test results uploaded
Waiting for grant


----------



## satabdi2503 (Apr 26, 2016)

*Got our Ticket!!!*

Dear all, WIth much grace I am happy to tell you all that we received our golden mail for three of us. We have been through many things -thick and thin, many times other folks cases encouraged us and intimidated us, but with assurances and mental support from many senior people from this forum and outside we could stay on course and here we are....!!!!:whoo::whoo::whoo:

I would like to thank all of you whose posts I have read, could know more information, could relate to your fears and agony, whose words acted as a push even in these difficult times and all of those who spared moments of their life to correct our paths whenevr required.

Thank you very very much... we are deeply obliged to all of you and any one who would like to have any helping hand in this STEP-1 journey, we will be on your side whenever you require.eace:

Many regrads and shubho pujas and navaratri.

Ayan.


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

satabdi2503 said:


> Dear all, WIth much grace I am happy to tell you all that we received our golden mail for three of us. We have been through many things -thick and thin, many times other folks cases encouraged us and intimidated us, but with assurances and mental support from many senior people from this forum and outside we could stay on course and here we are....!!!!:whoo::whoo::whoo:
> 
> I would like to thank all of you whose posts I have read, could know more information, could relate to your fears and agony, whose words acted as a push even in these difficult times and all of those who spared moments of their life to correct our paths whenevr required.
> 
> ...


Congrats Ayan! Ans wish you all the best for your future endeavors!

Could you please post your timeline?


----------



## Aramani (Jun 22, 2016)

Subscribing, below are my timeline. Does anyone have the CO named Amanda assigned in this group?
It has been more than 6 weeks but no response from CO yet.


----------



## praveenspb (Feb 15, 2016)

*Waiting for Visa 189 grant from GSM.Adelaide*

Visa : Subclass 189
Code : 233311
Points 60: Exp(15) + Age (30) + Qualifications (15)
EOI Submitted : 15/06/2016
Invitation : 22/06/2016
Application Submitted : 24/06/2016
Status : Still "Assessment in Progress":
1st CO contact : 20/07/2016
2nd CO contact : 02/09/2016 
Grant : xx/xx/2016

Any one know how long takes to get Final Grant.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

praveenspb said:


> Visa : Subclass 189
> 
> Code : 233311
> 
> ...



You can estimate your grant date. Using grant estimator. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## praveenspb (Feb 15, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> You can estimate your grant date. Using grant estimator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for your reply... can i have link for grant estimator..


----------



## Ravikumar85 (Jul 12, 2016)

praveenspb said:


> Visa : Subclass 189
> 
> Code : 233311
> 
> ...




Why were you contacted by the CO twice?
Was it the same CO contacted you for the second time also?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## praveenspb (Feb 15, 2016)

Ravikumar85 said:


> Why were you contacted by the CO twice?
> Was it the same CO contacted you for the second time also?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NO, both the times different case officer contacted...

1st time --> Form 80
2nd time --> Work experience from previous company...


----------



## Ravikumar85 (Jul 12, 2016)

praveenspb said:


> NO, both the times different case officer contacted...
> 
> 1st time --> Form 80
> 2nd time --> Work experience from previous company...




I am slightly behind you. We are in the same boat I guess.
I lodged my 190 visa on 16 Jul 2016 (anzsco 233211).
CO contacted on 5 Aug and responded on 11 Aug. Assessment in progress from then on.
Hope we will hear the good news soon.

By the way, are you claiming points for work experience? did you get your experience assessed by Engineers Australia?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HasIrf (Sep 7, 2015)

Yes! 



Aramani said:


> Subscribing, below are my timeline. Does anyone have the CO named Amanda assigned in this group?
> It has been more than 6 weeks but no response from CO yet.


----------



## praveenspb (Feb 15, 2016)

Ravikumar85 said:


> I am slightly behind you. We are in the same boat I guess.
> I lodged my 190 visa on 16 Jul 2016 (anzsco 233211).
> CO contacted on 5 Aug and responded on 11 Aug. Assessment in progress from then on.
> Hope we will hear the good news soon.
> ...


All the best...
Yes, i am claiming Work Experience and assessed by Engineers Australia


----------



## praveenspb (Feb 15, 2016)

Ravikumar85 said:


> I am slightly behind you. We are in the same boat I guess.
> I lodged my 190 visa on 16 Jul 2016 (anzsco 233211).
> CO contacted on 5 Aug and responded on 11 Aug. Assessment in progress from then on.
> Hope we will hear the good news soon.
> ...


all the best..
yes, claiming work experience and assessed by Engineers Australia..


----------



## faizaan (Nov 6, 2015)

Hi friends,

I am applied for the 190 Visa under 233311 (Electrical Engineer) category on 21 April.
Co contacted from GSM Adelaide on 2 June for PCC and medical. Uploaded on 15 June. Then after no contact or result come. Showed assessment in progress. Can anyone knows how long it takes to finalise the outcome. ?


----------



## WorGod (Jul 23, 2016)

My wife and myself submitted 189 PR for early childhood teacher in July.
Been contacted twice for information and still waiting


----------



## sakr85 (Nov 7, 2015)

faizaan said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am applied for the 190 Visa under 233311 (Electrical Engineer) category on 21 April.
> Co contacted from GSM Adelaide on 2 June for PCC and medical. Uploaded on 15 June. Then after no contact or result come. Showed assessment in progress. Can anyone knows how long it takes to finalise the outcome. ?


Same here! but with closer dates.


----------



## Unbearable28 (Aug 26, 2016)

trinkasharma said:


> When you call GSM Adelaide, your call is actually answered by a team sitting in East Australia.
> 
> In other words, it does not matter because you are not reaching the CO in any case.


From which number AHC called ?
I received a miss call few days back and I'm not sure it was theirs.


----------



## Baskars1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi guys, 
I am already paid my Vac2 payment for my wife on 28 Aug 2016. So far two weeks time no news yet. How long it takes to grant the visa. Please advise guys I am worried about it. Thanks


----------



## sekarhttp (Nov 16, 2015)

*mr*

Hi Friends,

Without Expat Forum I wouldn't have learnt this much patience in my life,

I have got grant today 263111 - 190 , after 204 days of waiting - Visa Lodgement.

I know friends , waiting is very very toughest part in the life, you can't take a decision because of waiting game.

One more thing - 263111 mates - Don't worry - last week my friend got grant he was waited for 110 days so it means now it's time for our 263111

I will tell my story - sorry for personal stuffs, [lease read then feel how much depression I gone through by staying alone in OZ without new born kid and newly married wife.

Story of waiting:
I came to Australia when I my wife was 6 month pregnant, when my baby born I was unable to travel because of office leave issue, I traveled only for 20 days stay in India and come back to OZ by leaving my wife & kid( kid was three months old) and after that I was unable to travel, nearly 10 months I stayed alone on OZ because of office leave and visa waiting period. Even for my kid's birthday I was unable to make up last week.

Finally I fed up and i thought of quitting in December 2016 and planned to go back to India. But today morning one mail changed all.

So please take my case as an example n please wait .

I have to say big thanks to all members and my beloved mom/wife/Kidand last but not least Australian Visa Case Officer


----------



## Baskars1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Congrats..... Sekar....


----------



## aryulu (Sep 10, 2016)

Congrats !




sekarhttp said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Without Expat Forum I wouldn't have learnt this much patience in my life,
> 
> ...


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

Day 310


----------



## _ELMO_ (Nov 20, 2015)

*CO*

Hello All,
Anyone assigned to CO named "Hong"?


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

dakshch said:


> Day 310


OMG. did you try calling them asking why is it taking so long?? Or there anything you can provide to make them decide the grant quickly?


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

Aspiring Candidate said:


> OMG. did you try calling them asking why is it taking so long?? Or there anything you can provide to make them decide the grant quickly?




I did. No documentation required from my side. Under routine processing. Thats the reply they give.


----------



## WorGod (Jul 23, 2016)

Hey dakshch

What number did you contact?
the Mrs and myself apllied in July recieved second communication on 05/10/2016 about police clearance not being clear resubmitted on 06/10/2016.
Spoke to my agent and they said i should try calling and see if they require any more info but i cant seem to find any number to call

Thanks


----------



## rabeeh80 (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi .. 

Today I completed 120 days in waiting.. during this time , minor things have changed in my application .. 

i already filed a 1022 change of circumstances and added a trip to my travel history since I had to travel outside the country ..

But now I have to travel again .. an another time in early November.. I am afraid reporting such minor changes will only delay my visa grant!

what do you think ? 🙁

Sent from my SM-G9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## sushil007 (Jun 27, 2016)

rabeeh80 said:


> Hi ..
> 
> Today I completed 120 days in waiting.. during this time , minor things have changed in my application ..
> 
> ...


I had same question which I posted here.
Came to know from one member that you don't actually need to update them your travel history after application date. I have made trips to 3 countries and have not updated them.


----------



## sushil007 (Jun 27, 2016)

*Travel history update*



rabeeh80 said:


> Hi ..
> 
> Today I completed 120 days in waiting.. during this time , minor things have changed in my application ..
> 
> ...


I had same question which I posted here.
Came to know from one member that you don't actually need to update them your travel history after application date. I have made trips to 3 countries and have not updated them.


----------



## oncelivingthere (Oct 14, 2016)

Hello Everyone.

I am new to this forum. I have applied for 190 (South Australia) and below is my timeline.

SA: Invitation on 29th July 2016
Occupation: Mechanical Engineering Draftsperson ( ANZSCO: 312511).
Visa lodged on 28th August 2016
CO allocated on 07th September and requested Medicals.
Medicals uploaded on 14th September 2016.

Waiting for the Grant. Just wanted to know anyone else has applied in SA and if under same occupation. Is there any way I can check the limit of visa grants in my occupation. As from all the posts here I can see that there is no fixed time for Visa Grant.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

oncelivingthere said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have applied for 190 (South Australia) and below is my timeline.
> 
> ...


No you will not be able to see the limit to visa grants.. it has just been a month since you provided the additional information requested generally the review cycle is of 28 days after CO request.. most of the cases are finalized within 3 months time quite a few get trolled beyond that well for some there are no specific reasons and some go under major scrutiny..

Have patience and you will hear from them soon..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sushil007 said:


> I had same question which I posted here.
> 
> Came to know from one member that you don't actually need to update them your travel history after application date. I have made trips to 3 countries and have not updated them.




Some members suggest to update. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oncelivingthere (Oct 14, 2016)

*Relieved to hear that.*



vikaschandra said:


> No you will not be able to see the limit to visa grants.. it has just been a month since you provided the additional information requested generally the review cycle is of 28 days after CO request.. most of the cases are finalized within 3 months time quite a few get trolled beyond that well for some there are no specific reasons and some go under major scrutiny..
> 
> Have patience and you will hear from them soon..


Thank you so much Vikas for the reply. I feel relieved now to some extent. I will keep all yous posted of my progress. Meanwhile I would like to be of any help I could. Best of luck to all who are waiting for their grants.


----------



## Baskars1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi guys, I am already paid my Vac2 payment for my wife on 28 Aug 2016. So far two weeks time no news yet. How long it takes to grant the visa. Please advise guys I am worried about it. Thanks


----------



## baburmansoor (Jul 26, 2016)

Please Add me, baburmansoor

I applied for Visa 189 on 22 of Jan 2016 and still waiting for a reply!


----------



## tecolima (Oct 17, 2016)

smart_maverick said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Below is the summary of my 189 visa application process till Visa grant.
> 
> ...



Congratulations, smart_maverick! The best of luck in your life down under!


----------



## thepeninsula (Oct 16, 2016)

I consulted my agent who is based in Australia. He was of the opinion that Processing times vary due to the nature of each case. For instance people with work ex who are claiming points for work ex usually wait longer as the background checks are done randomly, moreover if one claims points for partner qualifications then again it takes a while due to these checks. 

If the case is as straightforward as the below then a direct grant is given within 2 months max.

Age Points.
Qualification.
Aus study.
English Proficiency.

So if all the above proof is in order along with Police checks, the first CO who views the case grants the visa. 

If any points are claimed other than the above, expect delays. 

Dont know how far this is true, but im hoping to have my PR visa soon, given that I studied in Aus but returned to my home country.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

thepeninsula said:


> I consulted my agent who is based in Australia. He was of the opinion that Processing times vary due to the nature of each case. For instance people with work ex who are claiming points for work ex usually wait longer as the background checks are done randomly, moreover if one claims points for partner qualifications then again it takes a while due to these checks.
> 
> If the case is as straightforward as the below then a direct grant is given within 2 months max.
> 
> ...




I would not agree with your agent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

*Awaiting Grant*



andreyx108b said:


> I would not agree with your agent.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

CO contacted me on 22nd Sep for Medicals ONLY. Does that mean all documents have been thoroughly checked? I've responded on 4th Oct with medicals done, also clicked on information provided button. Can I expect grant this week or next week?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Bullet2424 said:


> Hi,
> 
> CO contacted me on 22nd Sep for Medicals ONLY. Does that mean all documents have been thoroughly checked? I've responded on 4th Oct with medicals done, also clicked on information provided button. Can I expect grant this week or next week?


 It can be either ways, could mean that DIBP wants the full set of complete documents to start processing or also could also mean that other documents were verified and only medicals are to be checked. 

Grant within this week well nothing can be said for sure but yes keep your hopes high


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

thepeninsula said:


> I consulted my agent who is based in Australia. He was of the opinion that Processing times vary due to the nature of each case. For instance people with work ex who are claiming points for work ex usually wait longer as the background checks are done randomly, moreover if one claims points for partner qualifications then again it takes a while due to these checks.
> 
> If the case is as straightforward as the below then a direct grant is given within 2 months max.
> 
> ...


hi
even the state sponsorship adds to delay?
if we get 5 points from state and no experience points claimed?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## baker1991 (Jun 21, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> hi
> even the state sponsorship adds to delay?
> if we get 5 points from state and no experience points claimed?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


State sponsorship is different as visa 190 applications have priority over 189 applications.


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

Aramani said:


> Subscribing, below are my timeline. Does anyone have the CO named Amanda assigned in this group?
> It has been more than 6 weeks but no response from CO yet.


Hi,

My CO is Amanda. Did you get any reply from her?


----------



## Unbearable28 (Aug 26, 2016)

With grace of god, I finally have received my grant. Thanks everybody for their precious information and support.

Special thanks to VikasChandra and andreyx108b for providing useful information at every step.

At the end, I hope everybody should receive their grant quickly.

I have updated my timeline.


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

Unbearable28 said:


> With grace of god, I finally have received my grant. Thanks everybody for their precious information and support.
> 
> Special thanks to VikasChandra and andreyx108b for providing useful information at every step.
> 
> ...



CONGRATULATIONS!! Can you pls let me know what was ur occupation code?

Thanks!


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Unbearable28 said:


> With grace of god, I finally have received my grant. Thanks everybody for their precious information and support.
> 
> Special thanks to VikasChandra and andreyx108b for providing useful information at every step.
> 
> ...


Congratulations and best wishes for your future endeavors


----------



## R.T. (Aug 4, 2016)

Guys,

I am lodging my application now, i created the immiaccount after I got a nomination from SA, I filled all application pages and the application is ready for submission however i can't find where i can attach additional documents, for example if i want to attach PCC, medicals or additional payslips...etc.

All application pages are just fields to be filled and some are already pre-filled from my SA application i guess but i can't attach anything!

Thanks


----------



## tecolima (Oct 17, 2016)

R.T. said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am lodging my application now, i created the immiaccount after I got a nomination from SA, I filled all application pages and the application is ready for submission however i can't find where i can attach additional documents, for example if i want to attach PCC, medicals or additional payslips...etc.
> 
> ...


After submitting (and paying) you'll be able to attach the documents. 
Concerning to medicals, I had done it in advance using My Heath Declarations.

Cheers.


----------



## R.T. (Aug 4, 2016)

tecolima said:


> After submitting (and paying) you'll be able to attach the documents.
> Concerning to medicals, I had done it in advance using My Heath Declarations.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Unbearable28 said:


> With grace of god, I finally have received my grant. Thanks everybody for their precious information and support.
> 
> Special thanks to VikasChandra and andreyx108b for providing useful information at every step.
> 
> ...




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

Unbearable28 said:


> With grace of god, I finally have received my grant. Thanks everybody for their precious information and support.
> 
> Special thanks to VikasChandra and andreyx108b for providing useful information at every step.
> 
> ...


Congrats and Wish you Good luck


----------



## virajnair91 (Oct 20, 2016)

*189 visa Granted*

EOI: 22/08/2016, INVITATION: 14/09/2016, APPLICATION LODGED: 30/09/2016,DOCUMENTS UPLOADED: 01/10/2016, VISA GRANTED: 20/10/2016:wacko:


----------



## Baskars1 (Oct 11, 2016)

virajnair91 said:


> EOI: 22/08/2016, INVITATION: 14/09/2016, APPLICATION LODGED: 30/09/2016,DOCUMENTS UPLOADED: 01/10/2016, VISA GRANTED: 20/10/2016


 Congrats... God bless you and your family for the good future..:+1::clap:?:clap:?


----------



## expat1234 (May 7, 2016)

Unbearable28 said:


> With grace of god, I finally have received my grant. Thanks everybody for their precious information and support.
> 
> Special thanks to VikasChandra and andreyx108b for providing useful information at every step.
> 
> ...


Congratulations ! Was there any employment verification in your case ?


----------



## rkmelbourne (May 13, 2016)

Does anyone has GSM Adelaide contact number where they pick the pone and respond. Please share ?


----------



## glowingsun (May 1, 2014)

virajnair91 said:


> EOI: 22/08/2016, INVITATION: 14/09/2016, APPLICATION LODGED: 30/09/2016,DOCUMENTS UPLOADED: 01/10/2016, VISA GRANTED: 20/10/2016:wacko:


Great...!! Good luck for future..!!! Our's day is also coming.


----------



## glowingsun (May 1, 2014)

rkmelbourne said:


> Does anyone has GSM Adelaide contact number where they pick the pone and respond. Please share ?


The number given at their website...!!
+61 731367000

Getting call connected depends on traffic and luck...!!


----------



## oncelivingthere (Oct 14, 2016)

Hello Everyone. GOOD NEWS....

Finally got my Visa Grant on 19th Oct 2016. Thank you so very much everyone for posting your experiences which has helped me stay upto date and have kept my hopes up. Below is my timeline.

EOI (Subclass 190: SA), lodged on 4th July 2016.
Invitation from SA recieved on 29th of July 2016.
Visa lodged on 28th August 2016.
CO allocation and document request (Medicals) on 7th September 2016.
Medicals uploaded on 14th September 2016.
Visa Granted on 19th Oct. 2016.

I am still availble, if anyone needs more info about the process.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

oncelivingthere said:


> Hello Everyone. GOOD NEWS....
> 
> Finally got my Visa Grant on 19th Oct 2016. Thank you so very much everyone for posting your experiences which has helped me stay upto date and have kept my hopes up. Below is my timeline.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate


----------



## richghana1 (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi oncelivingthere/ everyone,
I had CO contact on 6 OCT 2016. I have used all my 60 slots in immi account and i can not upload the requested document. I have sent a mail with the document to CO over a week ago and only had an auto reply. The status in immi account still shows "Information Requested". Should i go ahead and hit the "Information Provided" button or status will change automatically. Anyone with experience please advice.


----------



## Sandyimmi (Jul 23, 2016)

oncelivingthere said:


> Hello Everyone. GOOD NEWS....
> 
> Finally got my Visa Grant on 19th Oct 2016. Thank you so very much everyone for posting your experiences which has helped me stay upto date and have kept my hopes up. Below is my timeline.
> 
> ...


Hey congrats. Did you claim points for work ex? Any employment verification was done?


----------



## oncelivingthere (Oct 14, 2016)

Sandyimmi said:


> Hey congrats. Did you claim points for work ex? Any employment verification was done?



Hi Sandyimmi,

No I did not claim any points for my experience and I am not sure if there was any verification was done. Most probably not.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

oncelivingthere said:


> Hi Sandyimmi,
> 
> 
> 
> No I did not claim any points for my experience and I am not sure if there was any verification was done. Most probably not.




If you did not claim:

1) no need to upload evidence if employment
2) no verification will be done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HasIrf (Sep 7, 2015)

When will this dark waiting phase come to an end :|


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

HasIrf said:


> When will this dark waiting phase come to an end :|


Totally agree with you. How can something take this long - waiting for 14 plus months now 

With due respect to the department - delays such as this can be attributed to two things 
1) inefficiencies in their operating model 
2) belief that this is this is a Previlige and hence no urgency needs to be shown 

I feel it is unfair to put people through such long delays. 3 months can become 6 months due to some verification, etc - what justifies 14 months against a 3 month timeline 

Anyways I know I am hitting myself against a wall with little ability to influence - please excuse my display of frustration


----------



## Baskars1 (Oct 11, 2016)

oncelivingthere said:


> Hello Everyone. GOOD NEWS....
> 
> Finally got my Visa Grant on 19th Oct 2016. Thank you so very much everyone for posting your experiences which has helped me stay upto date and have kept my hopes up. Below is my timeline.
> 
> ...



Congrats.. dear friend.. 
I saw the time line similar to mine. Did you apply for yourself only or with your family together. My case all things done VAC2 payment paid on 28 Sep 2016. Now going to a month no response yet. I apply for myself and for my wife. Two of us. Hopefully can get the good news soon. Thanks for your timeline sharing and have a great future.....


----------



## Phy (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi guys,
I am new here and I need urgent help please. I logded my visa on 19th Sep. On 27th Sep I recieved email from CO requiring to provide evidence about English for my spouse. I relied that I did not have and i would like to pay money. From that day until now, I do not receive any email from CO. My 28 days to submit evidence is expring. Can anyone suggest what I should do? After 28 days, if I do not provide evidence will they stop assess my visa?


----------



## Baskars1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Phy said:


> Hi guys,
> I am new here and I need urgent help please. I logded my visa on 19th Sep. On 27th Sep I recieved email from CO requiring to provide evidence about English for my spouse. I relied that I did not have and i would like to pay money. From that day until now, I do not receive any email from CO. My 28 days to submit evidence is expring. Can anyone suggest what I should do? After 28 days, if I do not provide evidence will they stop assess my visa?


Hi don't worry sure the Co will send the details to pay the VAC2 payment. You have to email the CO let them know you willing to pay the money for your spouse functional English test. Just wait.. as what I do right now...


----------



## Phy (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks so much. I emailed my CO 2 times about this but had no reply. That's why I'm so worry. Again thanks so much for your reply, you relieve my worry.


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

Greg1946 said:


> Totally agree with you. How can something take this long - waiting for 14 plus months now
> 
> With due respect to the department - delays such as this can be attributed to two things
> 1) inefficiencies in their operating model
> ...




Totally agree with you. I have been waiting for almost 11 months now. No requirement of documents, no employment verification, and no progress.

For some people it takes only a few weeks for a grant, some a few months and unlucky ones like us wait for nearly a year. 

Frustration levels are too high.


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

dakshch said:


> Totally agree with you. I have been waiting for almost 11 months now. No requirement of documents, no employment verification, and no progress.
> 
> For some people it takes only a few weeks for a grant, some a few months and unlucky ones like us wait for nearly a year.
> 
> Frustration levels are too high.


Well, these are examples of bad experiences with DIBP and are really scary for others...
Hope u get it soon!!


----------



## roshand79 (Jan 16, 2016)

dakshch said:


> Totally agree with you. I have been waiting for almost 11 months now. No requirement of documents, no employment verification, and no progress.
> 
> For some people it takes only a few weeks for a grant, some a few months and unlucky ones like us wait for nearly a year.
> 
> Frustration levels are too high.




Have you tried to call and ask for feedback 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandesh.hj (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi All,

Got my grant yesterday..!! All the very best to others..

ACS Applied : 01-May-2016
PTE : 19/03/2016, L68,R66,S78,W68 (Proficient)
ACS +ve : 09-May-2016
ANZSCO Code : Analyst Programmer - 261311
EOI Date : 10-May-2016 (65 Points)
EOI invitation : 03-Aug-2016
VISA lodge: 24-Sep-2016
CO Contacted: 11th Oct
Grant Mail received: 24-Oct-2016


----------



## w4s33m (Aug 23, 2015)

Phy said:


> Hi guys,
> I am new here and I need urgent help please. I logded my visa on 19th Sep. On 27th Sep I recieved email from CO requiring to provide evidence about English for my spouse. I relied that I did not have and i would like to pay money. From that day until now, I do not receive any email from CO. My 28 days to submit evidence is expring. Can anyone suggest what I should do? After 28 days, if I do not provide evidence will they stop assess my visa?


If your wife is literate and has at least a graduation degree, get a document from her college saying she was a student and the medium of instruction was english.

EDIT: Let me know if you need a sample document for the college.


----------



## Phy (Aug 4, 2016)

w4s33m said:


> If your wife is literate and has at least a graduation degree, get a document from her college saying she was a student and the medium of instruction was english.
> 
> EDIT: Let me know if you need a sample document for the college.


Actually, my wife did have a university degree but the medium was not in English. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Phy (Aug 4, 2016)

sandesh.hj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my grant yesterday..!! All the very best to others..
> 
> ...


Congrat! It took only one month for you to be granted. Can you share your point break please?


----------



## sandesh.hj (Apr 13, 2016)

Phy said:


> Congrat! It took only one month for you to be granted. Can you share your point break please?


Age Points
25-32 (inclusive)	30
English PTE
L68,R66,S78,W68 10
Work Experience 10
Education 15
Total 65


----------



## HasIrf (Sep 7, 2015)

While it gives hope to see SEP folks receiving grants, it also bothers me to witness longer turnaround for JUNE/JULY applicants! 
What could be the reason that the early applicants are bypassed?


----------



## Pranav1984 (Aug 9, 2016)

Greg1946 said:


> Totally agree with you. How can something take this long - waiting for 14 plus months now
> 
> With due respect to the department - delays such as this can be attributed to two things
> 1) inefficiencies in their operating model
> ...


Hi, I can understand your frustration as I am traveling in the same boat. I applied my visa on 17 Sep 2015 and upload all the docs then and there. since then there has been no reply from anyone apart from standard reply to my emails. No docs have been asked, no progress, no verification nothing. Whenever I call them, they ask to wait. Don't know what to do as time has gone much beyond standard working time. Immi account shows the status as received. Don't know how much more time these people expect us to wait. Anyone would loose patience with this much time and there should be a limit to this waiting even if the file has gone for external verification.


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Applied exactly one month before you. Anyways god is great. Let's keep the hopes alive


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

Pranav1984 said:


> Hi, I can understand your frustration as I am traveling in the same boat. I applied my visa on 17 Sep 2015 and upload all the docs then and there. since then there has been no reply from anyone apart from standard reply to my emails. No docs have been asked, no progress, no verification nothing. Whenever I call them, they ask to wait. Don't know what to do as time has gone much beyond standard working time. Immi account shows the status as received. Don't know how much more time these people expect us to wait. Anyone would loose patience with this much time and there should be a limit to this waiting even if the file has gone for external verification.




In the same boat as you.


----------



## rkmelbourne (May 13, 2016)

Really frustrating. I have lodged my 190 VISA 5 months back (29th May) at Onsite. Submitted all required documents requested by GSM Adelaide CO on 24th July. No communication received after that.
Called them 3 days before and got replied that CO has not re-checked the case. Please wait. Won’t take too long.
It is already around 3 months completed after document submission. Not sure what they doing.


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

dakshch said:


> In the same boat as you.




This is really frustrating guys. I just wish you guys a grant soon. Wish you all good luck and I hope this Diwali brings good news to all of you waiting for so long.


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

*CO Contact*

I was contacted today to be advised that my case is again under routine processing. "This often includes requirements for mandatory health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies and can take some time."

I wonder how long this takes considering I have already received VACCU approval.


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

Pranav1984 said:


> Hi, I can understand your frustration as I am traveling in the same boat. I applied my visa on 17 Sep 2015 and upload all the docs then and there. since then there has been no reply from anyone apart from standard reply to my emails. No docs have been asked, no progress, no verification nothing. Whenever I call them, they ask to wait. Don't know what to do as time has gone much beyond standard working time. Immi account shows the status as received. Don't know how much more time these people expect us to wait. Anyone would loose patience with this much time and there should be a limit to this waiting even if the file has gone for external verification.


When my case had stalled, I logged a complaint via the border.gov.au website and to my surprise I received VACCU approval the next day after getting a personal acknowledgement of my request.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dedm said:


> I was contacted today to be advised that my case is again under routine processing. "This often includes requirements for mandatory health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies and can take some time."
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how long this takes considering I have already received VACCU approval.




Usually people get grants un 90 days after submission, or 90 days after co contact. Sone wait 6+ months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Usually people get grants un 90 days after submission, or 90 days after co contact. Sone wait 6+ months.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully it happens before the New Year though it is unlikely.


----------



## immigrant589 (Jun 11, 2015)

I have just lodged a visa application for 190 Visa with my wife and 2 children. I want to migrate sept 2017, can anybody update me how can I plan things (medical etc) so that I can move as per my Planned Date


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

immigrant589 said:


> I have just lodged a visa application for 190 Visa with my wife and 2 children. I want to migrate sept 2017, can anybody update me how can I plan things (medical etc) so that I can move as per my Planned Date


Get the PCC and Medicals done beforehand and hope for the direct grant. Wish you Good luck.


----------



## rkmelbourne (May 13, 2016)

One more thing I want to check with you friends ,

My CO did not ask for any for 80 or 1221. They asked other things which was missing like medicals, Australia Police check for wife but not for any form. Is it normal or will they ask for these forms.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rkmelbourne said:


> One more thing I want to check with you friends ,
> 
> My CO did not ask for any for 80 or 1221. They asked other things which was missing like medicals, Australia Police check for wife but not for any form. Is it normal or will they ask for these forms.




Its quite normal. However, in your place i would submit anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsml (Jan 28, 2016)

rkmelbourne said:


> One more thing I want to check with you friends ,
> 
> My CO did not ask for any for 80 or 1221. They asked other things which was missing like medicals, Australia Police check for wife but not for any form. Is it normal or will they ask for these forms.


Hi Mate,
80 & 1221 are mandatory documents. Definitely they will ask you. Its always better to submit these documents upfront before they ask so that your application will be processed without delay. The more we make gaps for additional documents, the greater the delay would be to finalise ur visa.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vsml said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> 80 & 1221 are mandatory documents. Definitely they will ask you. Its always better to submit these documents upfront before they ask so that your application will be processed without delay. The more we make gaps for additional documents, the greater the delay would be to finalise ur visa.




They are not mandatory, many applicants got DG without them. However, lion share, do get a request for the form 80 and 1221, thus its a good idea to upload them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Usually people get grants un 90 days after submission, or 90 days after co contact. Sone wait 6+ months.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is no any standard time deadline for the grant from the department. Grant time may vary case to case. In some cases people get a grant within 90 days and Many people get a grant after 5-6 months. The Wait period is frustrating.


----------



## hello8441 (Sep 1, 2016)

dedm said:


> When my case had stalled, I logged a complaint via the border.gov.au website and to my surprise I received VACCU approval the next day after getting a personal acknowledgement of my request.


What is this VACCU thing? i heard it first time.


----------



## hello8441 (Sep 1, 2016)

dedm said:


> I was contacted today to be advised that my case is again under routine processing. "This often includes requirements for mandatory health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies and can take some time."
> 
> I wonder how long this takes considering I have already received VACCU approval.


VACCU approval?? Can you please share a little details about VACCU? i never heard it before...


----------



## mspaint (Oct 18, 2016)

It looks to me that form 80 and 1221 contains duplicated information... any ideaa of what "additional" information they need in form 1221?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

mspaint said:


> It looks to me that form 80 and 1221 contains duplicated information... any ideaa of what "additional" information they need in form 1221?


You're correct, lots of duplicate info. The two forms have evolved over the years until we get to the point of them covering the same ground. I get the feeling they are input requests from two different units/processes within VACCU (Visa Applicant Character Consideration Unit), but this is a guess. I'm unsure why so many people are being asked to fill them out. Many who do so get the grant the very next day, or within a short period, which suggests they're not actually being used. Perhaps they are checked further down the line for some reason... Just fill them out with full and clear answers to the questions, even if it feels like deja-vu


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mspaint said:


> It looks to me that form 80 and 1221 contains duplicated information... any ideaa of what "additional" information they need in form 1221?




Both are required. They may go different departments. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

Guys...Any grants Today?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Bullet2424 said:


> Guys...Any grants Today?




A few on the tracker.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jatinders (Sep 25, 2015)

*Visa Processing time*

Hello Guyz,

Today , I received an email from dbip saying Notification that your application for a skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa has been allocated.

What does this actually means? Is this confirms that CO has been assigned to my case?


Thanks,
Jatinder


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jatinders said:


> Hello Guyz,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Co has been assigned. They are looking at your case. Nothing much... Just wait now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozziescientist (May 7, 2016)

Lodged visa over the weekend for South Australia 190 (yay!), only to find out that non-migrating dependents need to have medical checks. My step-son is 9 and does not have a passport. Has anyone else been through this situation, and were you permitted to use alternative identification to book the medical exam? He won't be migrating with us, so I really don't understand why they require medicals. Unexpected, but hopefully we can get this sorted soon without needing to get a passport for him which would delay everything. Please let me know if anyone else has been through a similar situation and what you did to get it resolved. Thanks!


----------



## ebhuvana (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi all, I am planning to apply for visa after receiving ITA on 19 Oct. The problem is 

previously I only entered "2" to a question " Number of family members to include in 

future application" in the EOI at the borders and also at the South Australia EOI. 

its meant to be my spouse and kid.

My sis has recently got married in Oz leaving my mum on her own. My sis has recently 

applied for our mum, a 1 year (visa subclass 600) but it was rejected. The reason 

given: She was at Oz when the decision was made. Medical condition was not mentioned 

as reason though she has hypertension and diabetes.

Can anyone please advise me if I can apply still apply for mum as dependent, minding 

that the EOI at borders and SA says 2 dependents? If yes, what are the steps I could 

take?

Thanks all.

Occupation: 262113 Systems Administrator
ACS +ve: 6 JUNE 2016
PTE-A: Overall 82: 6 AUG 2016
EOI Submitted: 29 AUG 2016
State Nomination: 19 OCT 2016


----------



## HasIrf (Sep 7, 2015)

Guess what.... I m so happy to announce that we(husband and wife) got our PR, Our agent/consultant has conveyed it. Timelines below. 

It has been slightly longer wait; nevertheless its only the result that mattered at this point.
There have been bothersome days and nights brooding over the day when it arrives. Also, there have been times solacing ourselves that nothing is in our hands so better not worry. 

I know for sure your PRs are on their way. Be ready to thank GOD :hail::humble: and your well-wishers just like how I want to thank each one of you on the forum who have provided ample information, moral support, advice at the most needed times, although I was not able to help much as the consultancy handled all the process. 

ICT Business Analyst - 261111
PTE: (LRSW 90 76 80 88)
NSW Invitation Received - 15 Apr2016
190 NSW Application Submited - 19 Apr2016
NSW Approval & PR Invite - 30 May 2016
VISA Lodged: 22 Jun 2016
Meds & PCC - 27 Jun 2016
CO contact: 19 Jul 2016 (Responded same day)
Followed up with CO: 19 Aug, Received a standard email to wait until regular checks are completed
VISA GRANT : Finally!! 2 NOV 2016, IED : JULY 22nd 2017


----------



## Sandyimmi (Jul 23, 2016)

HasIrf said:


> Guess what.... I m so happy to announce that we(husband and wife) got our PR. Timelines below.
> 
> It has been slightly longer wait; nevertheless its only the result that mattered at this point.
> There have been bothersome days and nights brooding over the day when it arrives. Also, there have been times solacing ourselves that nothing is in our hands so better not worry.
> ...


Congrats...celebrate...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

HasIrf said:


> Guess what.... I m so happy to announce that we(husband and wife) got our PR, Our agent/consultant has conveyed it. Timelines below.
> 
> It has been slightly longer wait; nevertheless its only the result that mattered at this point.
> There have been bothersome days and nights brooding over the day when it arrives. Also, there have been times solacing ourselves that nothing is in our hands so better not worry.
> ...




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

hasirf said:


> guess what.... I m so happy to announce that we(husband and wife) got our pr, our agent/consultant has conveyed it. Timelines below.
> 
> It has been slightly longer wait; nevertheless its only the result that mattered at this point.
> There have been bothersome days and nights brooding over the day when it arrives. Also, there have been times solacing ourselves that nothing is in our hands so better not worry.
> ...



congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## Sandyimmi (Jul 23, 2016)

HasIrf said:


> Guess what.... I m so happy to announce that we(husband and wife) got our PR, Our agent/consultant has conveyed it. Timelines below.
> 
> It has been slightly longer wait; nevertheless its only the result that mattered at this point.
> There have been bothersome days and nights brooding over the day when it arrives. Also, there have been times solacing ourselves that nothing is in our hands so better not worry.
> ...


Any employment verification with HR or AHC call to you?


----------



## HasIrf (Sep 7, 2015)

Nope! 



Sandyimmi said:


> Any employment verification with HR or AHC call to you?


----------



## Anand23 (Nov 7, 2013)

Pranav1984 said:


> Hi, I can understand your frustration as I am traveling in the same boat. I applied my visa on 17 Sep 2015 and upload all the docs then and there. since then there has been no reply from anyone apart from standard reply to my emails. No docs have been asked, no progress, no verification nothing. Whenever I call them, they ask to wait. Don't know what to do as time has gone much beyond standard working time. Immi account shows the status as received. Don't know how much more time these people expect us to wait. Anyone would loose patience with this much time and there should be a limit to this waiting even if the file has gone for external verification.


@Pranav1984, @Greg1946, @dakshch
I am also following you guys. Every morning I wake up to see (hope to see) status change and get to see same three words- " Assessment in progress".
All replies over telephone or email by DIBP are same and standard, that your application is under review and case officer is active on the same etc. 
In my case, everything was going well until end June-16, even telephonic employment verification was completed. After that there is a complete silence.
I hope & wish atleast to get PR within 2016. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## HasIrf (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi, Have you all sent followup emails to the CO? I(my agent) used to send one followup email every month instead of calling them, at least they will have an email record. I do not know if it particularly helps but, why not try..



Anand23 said:


> @Pranav1984, @Greg1946, @dakshch
> I am also following you guys. Every morning I wake up to see (hope to see) status change and get to see same three words- " Assessment in progress".
> All replies over telephone or email by DIBP are same and standard, that your application is under review and case officer is active on the same etc.
> In my case, everything was going well until end June-16, even telephonic employment verification was completed. After that there is a complete silence.
> I hope & wish atleast to get PR within 2016. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Anand23 (Nov 7, 2013)

HasIrf said:


> Hi, Have you all sent followup emails to the CO? I(my agent) used to send one followup email every month instead of calling them, at least they will have an email record. I do not know if it particularly helps but, why not try..


My agent has sent one followup email last month and received standard reply that CO is working on the case. I also had sent one email but I received automated reply that status update email will not be replied.
I have called once to GSM allocated no. and the guy on the line said, CO is quite active on the case and nothing is pending from your end. We can not confirm the time it will take etc etc.

Just dont want to get into any other trouble by contacting them frequently. :noidea:


----------



## naveenjacobjohn (Jul 3, 2016)

rkmelbourne said:


> Really frustrating. I have lodged my 190 VISA 5 months back (29th May) at Onsite. Submitted all required documents requested by GSM Adelaide CO on 24th July. No communication received after that.
> Called them 3 days before and got replied that CO has not re-checked the case. Please wait. Won’t take too long.
> It is already around 3 months completed after document submission. Not sure what they doing.



HI RK,

Could you please share the telephone number of GSM Adelaide?

I am also in the same boat, submitted my documents in August and I am waiting for their reply.


----------



## Sandyimmi (Jul 23, 2016)

HasIrf said:


> Hi, Have you all sent followup emails to the CO? I(my agent) used to send one followup email every month instead of calling them, at least they will have an email record. I do not know if it particularly helps but, why not try..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats is usual time in which DIBP replies to emails? My agent has sent email almost 3 weeks ago..no reply yet.


----------



## Anand23 (Nov 7, 2013)

Sandyimmi said:


> Whats is usual time in which DIBP replies to emails? My agent has sent email almost 3 weeks ago..no reply yet.


In my case, my agent got reply in 4 days to email sent on [email protected]


----------



## HasIrf (Sep 7, 2015)

CO has replied to only 1 emails out of the three that the agent has sent. So I dont know. Also I don't think there is a specific time.



Sandyimmi said:


> Whats is usual time in which DIBP replies to emails? My agent has sent email almost 3 weeks ago..no reply yet.


----------



## oracle_engine (Feb 6, 2016)

HasIrf said:


> CO has replied to only 1 emails out of the three that the agent has sent. So I dont know. Also I don't think there is a specific time.


Generally the SLA for 189 is 3 months - after providing final document /information, mentioned on their website as well.

Congratulations to you 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Software Engineer 261313 | IELTS: 8 Bands| ACS : 16/02/2016 | Invitation for 189 :09/03 | | CO: 07/05 | PCC: 10/10 | All Information Submitted : 14/10 | Grant awaited
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

Day 333


----------



## sm8764 (Jul 1, 2015)

dakshch said:


> Day 333


226 days

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Day 445


----------



## jatinders (Sep 25, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Co has been assigned. They are looking at your case. Nothing much... Just wait now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks andreyx108b,

What is the significance of position number which included in that email?


----------



## rkmelbourne (May 13, 2016)

Really frustrating ................

+61 7 31367000 is no longer available now !! They stopped the phone service..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rkmelbourne said:


> Really frustrating ................
> 
> +61 7 31367000 is no longer available now !! They stopped the phone service..




Why would you need to call? They never provided info on status. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi All,

Can anyone tell me how to fill question 16 in form 1022? it says:
16. Application Details (If Known)
*Date of Application: no issue*
*Lodged at: ??*
*Visa Class: no issue*

What do they mean by Lodged at??


----------



## sakr85 (Nov 7, 2015)

I've received the magical email today, and thankfully I've been granted the Visa. Finally! 

I thank everyone in this forum for this marvellous collective effort of sharing and aiding each other. Without you guys I wouldn't have been able to get this far, I know there is much to do, and that this moment is only the beginning of a much more interesting journey that is full of ups and downs, but lets take it one step at a time 

I wish the best for those who are still waiting, and I hope that you all get your grants in the nearest future.


----------



## nevergone (Mar 23, 2016)

Me along with my wife and daughter got the grant today( 09th Nov)..
A heartfelt thanks to all of you.. Your suggestions did help a lot to lodge my visa application myself...
Its been worth a nerve wrenching wait for 5 months!!!
Thanks once again.
Cheers!!


----------



## badinfluence (Jan 27, 2016)

HiAll,

i haven't been active on this forum for quite a loooong time now. But thought of putting my thoughts together and share the experience here in Adelaide.

i arrived in Adelaide on the 5th Nov'16, flew Singapore airlines all the way , it had a 5.5 hr hault at the Change airport but other than that the flight was really comfortable.

Seemed to be the cheapest option with max. luggage(40kg+7kg).
Upon arriving i was nervous to pass through the initial Customs, but since i did not carry any items that weren't supposed to be there so it was a sail through.Though they had my baggage sniffed by a trained dog( well that was for almost everyone who did not have much to declare)

Upon exiting the airport it was a Gush of Fresh Cool breeze and felt nice.

Since then i had the following thing covered:

1) Medicaid Registered- Simple process, just to to the centreline centre (any) and fill up the form . Take your passport and PR docs along for proof of identity. The card will arrive in 15-20 days at the address provided
2) Bank Account- Had opened up the account from India only in Commonwealth Bank seems to be the cheapest and the one with the most ATM's around Adelaide. Again a simple step went to the registered branch gave them copy of my Passport and PR Docs , they gave me my operating Card and helped with some online transaction & stuff and good to go
3) House Searching - Still Going on looking for places in South Adelaide as this seems to be the quiter area as compared to other regions. Rent prices as checked very from 250$-400$ per week for a small family. I came along and my wife and 4 year old sone would follow in the next 3 weeks
4) Car Purchase- Have been looking at a decent car, i was driving Renault Duster back home so shifting temp. to a saloon. Ca decent car with less kilometres is any where from 3000$-6000$. Mind you the condition will definitely vary as per the pricing.
5) Grocery- A lot of indian stores around which provide anything and everything. I mean everthing. Did my initial purchases of Dal's and basic stuff and good to go.
6) Job Search- This seems to be the toughest but all you have to do is be persistent and keep on applying left-right & centre.
7) Mobile Connection- Important to get this number so that it can be updated for all comms. in your medicare/job/rental etc. I took up Vodafone which costed around 40$ but gets me 13GB, unlimited calling & text & 1000 mins to India every month. This was a special offer.

This time of the year still a bit hilly in night so i strongly suggest people planning to come now get some pollen with you as it really gets cold and windy at night. Rest summers would be here by mid- Dec types well thats what I've been told.

All the Best to all heading at this part of the world. It surely is special and worth all the wait and effort.

Do let me know if you need any specifics on any details or steps. This forum and the site helped me out a lot in getting comfortably prepared for my arrival

Signing Off ( for now)


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

badinfluence said:


> HiAll,
> 
> i haven't been active on this forum for quite a loooong time now. But thought of putting my thoughts together and share the experience here in Adelaide.
> 
> ...


Have a good life. Nice of you to put such a detailed update


----------



## Ozziescientist (May 7, 2016)

badinfluence said:


> HiAll,
> 
> i haven't been active on this forum for quite a loooong time now. But thought of putting my thoughts together and share the experience here in Adelaide.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update, that's great! I will hopefully be joining you by February!!! Fingers crossed for the visa. Enjoy Adelaide and best of luck with the job hunting!


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Just check the thread(Computer System and Network Engineer 263111) and here is the guy named "Gogamanasl"got rejected under 263111. According to him employer did not confirm all the points correctly so he got rejected. My question is that in any case if employer is not able to confirm the details properly then DIBP directly reject the case or give chance to candidate to justify the points claimed like NJ ?


----------



## aka_1178 (Jan 20, 2016)

Golden email this morning ...


261311
55+5 (English-Proficient)
QLD

EOI created - 22 Jul
State invitation to apply for Nomination - 25 Jul
Visa Nomination - 28 Jul
PCC - 5 Sep 16
Visa applied - 24 Sep
CO allocated - 5 Oct
Medical - 20 Oct
Visa Grant - 9 Nov
IED - 5 Sep 17


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aka_1178 said:


> Golden email this morning ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

Ozziescientist said:


> Lodged visa over the weekend for South Australia 190 (yay!), only to find out that non-migrating dependents need to have medical checks. My step-son is 9 and does not have a passport. Has anyone else been through this situation, and were you permitted to use alternative identification to book the medical exam? He won't be migrating with us, so I really don't understand why they require medicals. Unexpected, but hopefully we can get this sorted soon without needing to get a passport for him which would delay everything. Please let me know if anyone else has been through a similar situation and what you did to get it resolved. Thanks!


Even if you find an alternative way to get an identification for the step son, DIBP will require you to get his passport. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## desideep (Jul 15, 2015)

even i am waiting for my final reply. i had added my new born twins to the application in august and also did receive an interview call from india Australian consulate in beginning October.


----------



## shjuthani (Nov 27, 2012)

harinderjitf5 said:


> Just check the thread(Computer System and Network Engineer 263111) and here is the guy named "Gogamanasl"got rejected under 263111. According to him employer did not confirm all the points correctly so he got rejected. My question is that in any case if employer is not able to confirm the details properly then DIBP directly reject the case or give chance to candidate to justify the points claimed like NJ ?


Can anybody throw some guidance on how much time will it take for contacting employer after CO contact? I have CO contact in Sept'16 and docs uploaded on 3rd Oct'16. Till now, nobody contacted to my employer either through mail or call or physical.

Senior members pls guide.

Regards


----------



## shjuthani (Nov 27, 2012)

harinderjitf5 said:


> Just check the thread(Computer System and Network Engineer 263111) and here is the guy named "Gogamanasl"got rejected under 263111. According to him employer did not confirm all the points correctly so he got rejected. My question is that in any case if employer is not able to confirm the details properly then DIBP directly reject the case or give chance to candidate to justify the points claimed like NJ ?


Hi, Can you share the thread???


----------



## ragz567 (Jun 5, 2016)

harinderjitf5 said:


> Just check the thread(Computer System and Network Engineer 263111) and here is the guy named "Gogamanasl"got rejected under 263111. According to him employer did not confirm all the points correctly so he got rejected. My question is that in any case if employer is not able to confirm the details properly then DIBP directly reject the case or give chance to candidate to justify the points claimed like NJ ?


i also applied under 263111. uploaded all my docs on 9th nov. i did not claim points for work experience though. not sure if there will be any employment check if i am not claiming points for work experience. Looks like 263111 category is the slowest in terms of visa approval. when checked in immi tracker, all the people who got grants were through direct grant only and also there were 2 rejections due to employment verification failed. really scary.


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

here it is http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...r-system-network-engineer-263111-eoi-137.html 
hiwever the guy have expired acs assessment as it is valid fir 2 years. his name is Goganmansl. he has used expjred assessment for visa application so it might be the reason for visa rejection. 



shjuthani said:


> Hi, Can you share the thread???


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

here it is Computer System and Network Engineer 263111 - EOI 
hiwever the guy have expired acs assessment as it is valid fir 2 years. his name is Goganmansl. he has used expjred assessment for visa application so it might be the reason for visa rejection. if you have not claimed exp points then there are very less chance that they will bother work exp verification.


QUOTE=ragz567;11405618]i also applied under 263111. uploaded all my docs on 9th nov. i did not claim points for work experience though. not sure if there will be any employment check if i am not claiming points for work experience. Looks like 263111 category is the slowest in terms of visa approval. when checked in immi tracker, all the people who got grants were through direct grant only and also there were 2 rejections due to employment verification failed. really scary.[/QUOTE]


----------



## aka_1178 (Jan 20, 2016)

Need view from senior members here -

Applied for VIC and QLD in Jul'16 under 2 separate EOI

QLD nominated first so without waiting for VIC nomination applied for visa

Now VIC nomination also came on the other EOI, really surprised.

Not yet travelled to Australia, can I get my visa mapped to other EOI so straight land in VIC and stay there for 2 years (instead of QLD)??

Which state (QLD or VIC) would you prefer being IT professional??


----------



## Q20 (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi guys.. I need some help regarding communication with CO.. 

I got request from CO for additional documents and among the list one of the documents was PCC for Saudia regarding which I had a question and I replied to same email ([email protected]) with my details and the name of the CO with the query.. I got an auto response email right away which stated 

"Most people find the information they need by reading this email

You will not receive a further reply for:

- Questions about the status of your visa application

- Confirmation that documents have been received

- Enquiries that do not relate to a current GSM visa application, or

- Questions addressed by this automatic response



We aim to review visa applications within 6 weeks of requesting further information. Any queries received will be addressed when the application is reviewed."

it has now been 3 weeks since i asked a query from CO and no response yet.. I have arranged all other documents expect PCC.. should I click the information provided button on immi account or wait for the CO to respond to my email.. I am not sure when the CO will repond as it is already 3 weeks and I read in forums that CO can even take months to reply or in come cases never replies.. 

what to do in this case.. please help!


----------



## expat1234 (May 7, 2016)

Q20 said:


> Hi guys.. I need some help regarding communication with CO..
> 
> I got request from CO for additional documents and among the list one of the documents was PCC for Saudia regarding which I had a question and I replied to same email ([email protected]) with my details and the name of the CO with the query.. I got an auto response email right away which stated
> 
> ...


What question did you ask the CO ? I have recently gotten the PCC from Saudi and applied. Maybe I can answer.


----------



## Q20 (Sep 18, 2016)

expat1234 said:


> What question did you ask the CO ? I have recently gotten the PCC from Saudi and applied. Maybe I can answer.


I asked for exemption of Saudia PCC for my wife as stated on their website: 

“Non-Saudi citizens: Currently non-Saudi citizens are unable to obtain a police certificate from Saudi Arabia. However, you will need to provide the Department with a copy of your final exit document, and, if you were employed while in Saudi Arabia, a letter from your previous employer”.

She has left Saudia permanently and I have provided final exit instead as it is not possible to get saudi pcc once you leave the country.

Thanks for the help..


----------



## shjuthani (Nov 27, 2012)

shjuthani said:


> Can anybody throw some guidance on how much time will it take for contacting employer after CO contact? I have CO contact in Sept'16 and docs uploaded on 3rd Oct'16. Till now, nobody contacted to my employer either through mail or call or physical.
> 
> Senior members pls guide.
> 
> Regards


Any senior member???


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

There is no fixed time frame. Its uoto co if he wants verification and at what leevl.


shjuthani said:


> Any senior member???


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

It's been 343 days since I have lodged a sub class 189 visa. There has been no contact from the CO since last 10 months (312 days to be precise). Calling DIBP has been of no use, always got the standard reply of please be patient and we will get back to you if we need any documents from our side. Now the telephone number has also been discontinued.

If I were to lodge a request under the FREEDOM OF INFORMATION ACT and request details of when has the CO looked into my case or if CO has looked at it at all in the last 343 days.

I find it hard to believe that a case will be delayed so long for any security checks. Also there has been no employment verification, and i have been with only one employer.


----------



## oracle_engine (Feb 6, 2016)

*Breaching IED (First entry date) - Help / Suggestion required*

Guys, Need your help, my Grant has arrived however IED(First entry Date to Australia) is mentioned as 02/12 just 15 days from today. I sent emails to GSM and Skill migration team as 15or 20 days are not enough to prepare and manage the travel to Australia. 

In response, I got a letter stating the below. I think this letter states that they won't cancel the Grant even if I go beyond the mentioned date i.e. 02/12. However need your really valuable advise :

- To confirm if this content states that it's okay to breach this date i.e. My understanding is correct that there won't be any issue if I make my first ebtry after this date.
- In case I need to ask any additional impact of breaching the entry date on the Grant from Immigration Team ?

Many Thanks

*Letter* :

*NOTICE TO GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION VISA HOLDERS ABOUT TRAVELLING IN BREACH OF THEIR VISA’S INITIAL ENTRY DATE *

*The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: 
8504 The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies before a date specified by the Minister. *

This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before the date specified in the “Visa Grant Notice” provided to you when your visa was granted. 

*General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition. *

Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial entry date. 

*General Skilled Migration; however; has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition. 
*
Visa Validity Period 
*This notice can only be used during the period for which you hold a valid visa. Information about your visa validity period is also contained in the “Visa Grant Notice”.*

If your General Skilled Migration visa has ceased for any reason then you cannot use this notice to enter Australia as the holder of this visa. 

Travelling to Australia 
*This notice should be sufficient evidence for a travel provider to be satisfied that the visa holder can enter Australia as the holder of a General Skilled Migration visa. 

Visa holder(s) may wish to carry a copy of this notice to present to the airline when checking in at the airport and on arrival into Australia. *

Please note that some delays may be encountered upon arrival into Australia while visa validity is verified.

_(I Posted this message somewhere else as well, however later I realized that this thread is more suitable for Grant related discussion)_


----------



## Q20 (Sep 18, 2016)

Q20 said:


> Hi guys.. I need some help regarding communication with CO..
> 
> I got request from CO for additional documents and among the list one of the documents was PCC for Saudia regarding which I had a question and I replied to same email ([email protected]) with my details and the name of the CO with the query.. I got an auto response email right away which stated
> 
> ...



Any advice..?


----------



## oracle_engine (Feb 6, 2016)

Q20 said:


> Any advice..?


Following options which you can opt for :
- In subject line, add URGENT HELP REQUIRED FOR.....I did this and I got a response on first reminder

- Depends on your question to CO, I believe if you think it's not really crucial, you must upload the docs whatever you can think off and then hit that button : Info Provided. But hit this button only if you think you have uploaded all the documents. So please if you can elaborate your query to CO then it would be easier to help you out....

All the Best


----------



## Q20 (Sep 18, 2016)

oracle_engine said:


> Following options which you can opt for :
> - In subject line, add URGENT HELP REQUIRED FOR.....I did this and I got a response on first reminder
> 
> - Depends on your question to CO, I believe if you think it's not really crucial, you must upload the docs whatever you can think off and then hit that button : Info Provided. But hit this button only if you think you have uploaded all the documents. So please if you can elaborate your query to CO then it would be easier to help you out....
> ...


Thanks for the reply and tip! 

I asked for directions regarding Saudia PCC for my wife.. On DIBP website it is stated that:

“Non-Saudi citizens: Currently non-Saudi citizens are unable to obtain a police certificate from Saudi Arabia. However, you will need to provide the Department with a copy of your final exit document, and, if you were employed while in Saudi Arabia, a letter from your previous employer”.

My wife has left Saudia permanently and I have provided final exit instead as it is not possible to get saudi pcc once you leave the country. I asked if the final exit will fulfill the requirements of the department..

I think I will wait patiently for CO response because PCC is a crucial doc and as you have suggested that only hit the info provided button if you have uploaded all the documents.. 

how long usually the CO takes to response to queries?


----------



## oracle_engine (Feb 6, 2016)

Q20 said:


> Thanks for the reply and tip!
> 
> I asked for directions regarding Saudia PCC for my wife.. On DIBP website it is stated that:
> 
> ...


Yes first of all, do not hit this button unless you get a response, you are right, PCC is a crucial in this decision especially when you have spent time in SA

Further, CO response depends on the surge of load, like I was responded within few days like within a week when I asked in the month of June/July but after that, they haven't responded answers in this time frame.

But in last week, I sent them one reminder with URGENT subject and asked again to help with their confirmation, they responded quickly and then again they responded of my further follow up query within same day.......

So all the best, keep sending them reminders, give them the options as their site say that in case PCC is not available, then alternatives along with the evidences can be given.


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

*Form 815*

Friends...

I've been asked to fill out 815 form(health undertaking) as part of 2nd CO contact. What does this mean?

Does this mean I get the grant after I submit the form in Immi account.


----------



## Phy (Aug 4, 2016)

Bullet2424 said:


> Friends...
> 
> I've been asked to fill out 815 form(health undertaking) as part of 2nd CO contact. What does this mean?
> 
> Does this mean I get the grant after I submit the form in Immi account.


Sorry mate but I don't think so. In my case, I submitted form 815 for my small daughter on 1st November and I am still waiting. I think this is a requirement when they see something abnormal in your health result. For my daughter, when she has an ịnjection to test for tuberculosis, the reaction is not good. My daughter had to take an extra x-pray. 
Anyway, this means that they are assessing your application and the grant hopefully will come soon.


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

Phy said:


> Sorry mate but I don't think so. In my case, I submitted form 815 for my small daughter on 1st November and I am still waiting. I think this is a requirement when they see something abnormal in your health result. For my daughter, when she has an ịnjection to test for tuberculosis, the reaction is not good. My daughter had to take an extra x-pray.
> Anyway, this means that they are assessing your application and the grant hopefully will come soon.


hmm..I dont have TB issue anyway. dont know why they have sent 815. 

During medical examination, It was identified that I had a little allergy on my foot(non- contagious). Later approved by Max Bupa(health clearance provided)

let me see what happens


----------



## Pranav1984 (Aug 9, 2016)

dakshch said:


> It's been 343 days since I have lodged a sub class 189 visa. There has been no contact from the CO since last 10 months (312 days to be precise). Calling DIBP has been of no use, always got the standard reply of please be patient and we will get back to you if we need any documents from our side. Now the telephone number has also been discontinued.
> 
> If I were to lodge a request under the FREEDOM OF INFORMATION ACT and request details of when has the CO looked into my case or if CO has looked at it at all in the last 343 days.
> 
> I find it hard to believe that a case will be delayed so long for any security checks. Also there has been no employment verification, and i have been with only one employer.



I am in similar situation. My visa was lodged on 17 Sep 2015 through Mara agent. Apart from acknowledgment mail, there has been no communication by dibp. I also wondering what's going on with my application as calls to dibp had standard reply every time. I also think sometimes what is wrong with DIBP that they are holding applications for so long and what kind of external checks are being performed.


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

Seems like DIBP is in Holiday Season right now, no mood of working till Jan 2017.
So many of us waiting since last year of visa lodgement. They should prioritize old cases first.


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

Pranav1984 said:


> I am in similar situation. My visa was lodged on 17 Sep 2015 through Mara agent. Apart from acknowledgment mail, there has been no communication by dibp. I also wondering what's going on with my application as calls to dibp had standard reply every time. I also think sometimes what is wrong with DIBP that they are holding applications for so long and what kind of external checks are being performed.






arunomax said:


> Seems like DIBP is in Holiday Season right now, no mood of working till Jan 2017.
> So many of us waiting since last year of visa lodgement. They should prioritize old cases first.




Seems like they have just forgotten the old cases and moved on. 
I too am a professional and my performance assessment always include completion of task in given time.
Why does the CO have no obligation to process applications within a time frame ?? They should prioritise older cases because i don't think they are alll pending security checks, it's just the CO being over burdened and ignoring older files.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

arunomax said:


> Seems like DIBP is in Holiday Season right now, no mood of working till Jan 2017.
> So many of us waiting since last year of visa lodgement. They should prioritize old cases first.




Huge number of visa grants this month. Your assumption are mot correct 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Q20 (Sep 18, 2016)

*Contact with CO*

Guys... I have sent a query to CO and it has been 3 weeks and there is no reply.. Is it ok to send a reminder? does it help as the auto-generated email I got doesn't promote reminders and confirmation emails.. I contacted CO through the [email protected] email ID..

Please advise.. Thanks..


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

Q20 said:


> Guys... I have sent a query to CO and it has been 3 weeks and there is no reply.. Is it ok to send a reminder? does it help as the auto-generated email I got doesn't promote reminders and confirmation emails.. I contacted CO through the [email protected] email ID..
> 
> 
> 
> Please advise.. Thanks..




I would suggest you to wait for one more week and then send an reminder email.


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

dakshch said:


> Seems like they have just forgotten the old cases and moved on.
> I too am a professional and my performance assessment always include completion of task in given time.
> Why does the CO have no obligation to process applications within a time frame ?? They should prioritise older cases because i don't think they are alll pending security checks, it's just the CO being over burdened and ignoring older files.




Hey buddy, since you are very close to complete an year, are you thinking of logging a complaint with Igis.


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

dakshch said:


> Seems like they have just forgotten the old cases and moved on.
> I too am a professional and my performance assessment always include completion of task in given time.
> Why does the CO have no obligation to process applications within a time frame ?? They should prioritise older cases because i don't think they are alll pending security checks, it's just the CO being over burdened and ignoring older files.


Have u tried calling dibp? they might be able to tell u whether u cleared security checks or still for it


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Huge number of visa grants this month. Your assumption are mot correct
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


You are right I could be wrong. Would be happy to know about the grants this month of such old cases logged last year. Such grants keep our hopes intact.


----------



## neerajldh (Apr 16, 2013)

Dear Seniors,

Please advise how much time it take for grant after submitting the 815 Health undertaking form.

My CO requested me to submit the 815 form on 27th Oct 2016 which i submitted on the same day. Now my application status is in progress.

I have confusion about 815 form filled. it asked for the contact details of relative or friend address in Australia. I don't have any contact person in Australia. So i have left this as empty.
Could this be the reason of delay in grant.

Can anybody advise how much time it can take for grant after the 815 form.

Thanks.


----------



## keytofreedom (May 28, 2015)

It might be slightly off-topic, but since all you are in the process of visa lodging or have one granted, you might know the answer.

When it comes to uploading proof documents to my Immi account, does anyone know the requirements ? The official quality and formatting guidelines link does not seem to work:
https://borderauthor.border.gov.au/help-text/eplus/Pages/elp-h1470.aspx

Also, do I need to print and certify documents like Skills Assessment letter (pdf) received from ACS or English skills assessment letter (pdf) from TOEFL?

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

neerajldh said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> Please advise how much time it take for grant after submitting the 815 Health undertaking form.
> 
> ...


I am on the same boat....dont worry.. it normally takes 4 weeks

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

farjaf said:


> Have u tried calling dibp? they might be able to tell u whether u cleared security checks or still for it




Did call them. No use.


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

tikki2282 said:


> Hey buddy, since you are very close to complete an year, are you thinking of logging a complaint with Igis.




I don't think lodging a complaint with IGIS does any good for your application. Many people here who have lodged a complaint, had no no benefit. Its of no use in my opinion. 
Though will consider it coz need all the help i can to end this nightmare of waiting


----------



## guru1234 (Aug 26, 2016)

Any one applied for mechanical engineer in oct2016.


----------



## ahsan771991 (Sep 9, 2016)

guru1234 said:


> Any one applied for mechanical engineer in oct2016.




Not exactly a mechanical engineer but I applied as an industrial engineer 233511 on the 2nd of November 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baokar1 (Jul 22, 2013)

I had co contact on 28th september for wifes passport pcc and form 1436 , I submiited the documents through email on 22nd october as 60 docs limit was reached, but its now almost been 1 month my wife is still not added , I did all teh things called dipb mailed them 3 times but still there is no reply , I am bit wooried what is happening with my application , i also clicked informtaion provided button.

I dont know when my wife will be added as her medical can be done after she issadded to application.

Is there any other way to contact dibp , i got co contact from adelaide


----------



## palz (Sep 2, 2016)

Anyone got CO named Trisha from GSM adelaide for 189/190 visa processing?


----------



## naveenjacobjohn (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Got the grant today.

With the help of information available in this forum and some of my friends who had already applied, I was able to do all the formalities by myself without the help of an agent. 

Thank you all for the support. 


263212 - ICT Support Engineer
ACS +ve - 25th May 2016
EOI (Any) : 17th Jul 2016
QLD Invite : : 25th Jul 2016
Invite to lodge Visa : 4th Aug 2016
Visa lodge: 8th Aug 2016
1st CO Contact(Asked for Medical, PCC & Form 80): 16th Aug 2016
Replied: 29th Aug 2016
2nd CO contact (Employment Verification - Salary slip, contract etc): 12th Oct 2016
Replied: 13th Oct 2016
Grant: 22nd Nov 2016


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

naveenjacobjohn said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## harish123 (Jul 29, 2015)

After 482 days got the grant today.

233311 Electrical Engineer
190 - South Australia State sponsorship
visa lodge : 2015 July 30
Grant : 2016 Nov 23
IED : 2017 Feb 23


----------



## ahsan771991 (Sep 9, 2016)

harish123 said:


> After 482 days got the grant today.
> 
> 233311 Electrical Engineer
> 190 - South Australia State sponsorship
> ...




Many many congratulations 
If I may ask , what took so long 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

harish123 said:


> After 482 days got the grant today.
> 
> 233311 Electrical Engineer
> 190 - South Australia State sponsorship
> ...


Many Many congratulations. 

That's huge delay. Medicals & PCC must have got expired? What took so long?


----------



## kd87 (Jul 13, 2016)

guru1234 said:


> Any one applied for mechanical engineer in oct2016.


I am a Mechanical Engineer and applied on 13th Oct 2016. What about you?


----------



## gsbhatia55 (Apr 28, 2016)

co contact on 8th nov for polio vaccination and more docs on currents employment.
provided docs on 10th nov.. waiting for grant GSM adelaide.


----------



## harish123 (Jul 29, 2015)

arunomax said:


> Many Many congratulations.
> 
> That's huge delay. Medicals & PCC must have got expired? What took so long?



No reason they have given for the delay. We wrote and called them several times, got a standard reply always. They contacted us three times by 22.9.2015, 15.12.2015 and 1.11.2016. PCC expired this May. They required new PCC three weeks before and we lodged the new one next day. No medical required.


----------



## harish123 (Jul 29, 2015)

ahsan771991 said:


> Many many congratulations
> If I may ask , what took so long
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. They have not given any reason for delay.


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

harish123 said:


> After 482 days got the grant today.
> 
> 233311 Electrical Engineer
> 190 - South Australia State sponsorship
> ...


Congrats mate hope for us 

Wish you luck


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

harish123 said:


> After 482 days got the grant today.
> 
> 233311 Electrical Engineer
> 190 - South Australia State sponsorship
> ...


Mate did they ask you to redo your medical and pcc


----------



## harish123 (Jul 29, 2015)

They required new PCC three weeks before and we lodged the new one next day. No medical required.


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

harish123 said:


> They required new PCC three weeks before and we lodged the new one next day. No medical required.


Thanks - all the best. This delay would be compensated with a quick settlement for you in Australia


----------



## Luckyshetty (Aug 3, 2016)

Congratulations,, I sent you a private message,, please check


----------



## Luckyshetty (Aug 3, 2016)

harish123 said:


> They required new PCC three weeks before and we lodged the new one next day. No medical required.


Would like to speak with you,, even I am waiting since 435 days,, visa lodged on 08/09/2015 NSw


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

harish123 said:


> After 482 days got the grant today.
> 
> 233311 Electrical Engineer
> 190 - South Australia State sponsorship
> ...





harish123 said:


> They required new PCC three weeks before and we lodged the new one next day. No medical required.


Congratulations Harish.

Do you mean to say that they did not ask for medicals even though meds had expired? Are you onshore or offshore applicant?

Thanks,


----------



## Pranav1984 (Aug 9, 2016)

harish123 said:


> After 482 days got the grant today.
> 
> 233311 Electrical Engineer
> 190 - South Australia State sponsorship
> ...


Hi, congratulations. My visa for sa was lodged on 17sep 2015. Would request you if you could share details, whether there was any co contact and other details. Your visa grant has given me a little hope. There has been no contact by any co in my case. Which email is did you contact them on? Did you call them? Although I have mailed and called them a few times but My agent has advised not to bother them again and again.


----------



## anandjthacker (Jun 22, 2016)

I lodged visa on 28 Oct 2016, CO contact on 7 Nov 2016 and awaiting CO contact / grant. Any views as to when the same may be received?


----------



## ahsan771991 (Sep 9, 2016)

anandjthacker said:


> I lodged visa on 28 Oct 2016, CO contact on 7 Nov 2016 and awaiting CO contact / grant. Any views as to when the same may be received?




My timeline is similar
Did the co ask for more documentation 
Mine was just a immi commencement mail


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anandjthacker (Jun 22, 2016)

ahsan771991 said:


> My timeline is similar
> Did the co ask for more documentation
> Mine was just a immi commencement mail
> 
> ...


CO just asked to submit my PTE scores online which I did on the same day. No further communication after that and eagerly waiting for some communication.


----------



## kanishkster (Oct 8, 2016)

Dear All,

Panel doctor had delayed uploading of my medical reports and a CO was allocated before that.
CO requested for medical reports and also mentioned - "It is noted, this has been commenced".
Panel doctor has uploaded the medical reports now (more details in my signature).

I have following queries:

1. Do I need to explicitly inform CO that Medical reports have now been uploaded. If yes, how?
2. Does CO continue to evaluate other documents in application even when medical reports are not available, or they start only when all the documents available?


----------



## Clothusted (Nov 25, 2016)

Hey Guys uits worrying, i saw soo many 263111 getting rejected, here goes mine, sad its rejected.
======
Computer Net & Sys Eng 263111 (65 Points)
DOE FOR 189 EOI : 06/07/2016
189 Invite : 17/07/2016
Visa Lodge : 26/07/2016
Medicals : 07/09/2016
CO Contact : 17/10/2016 for SG and India PCC
Singapore PCC : 26/10/2016
India PCC : 26/10/2016
REJECT : 24/11/2016


----------



## gaja2710 (Jul 14, 2015)

Oh god, sad to hear it. Is any reason given for rejection?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahsan771991 (Sep 9, 2016)

Clothusted said:


> Hey Guys uits worrying, i saw soo many 263111 getting rejected, here goes mine, sad its rejected.
> ======
> Computer Net & Sys Eng 263111 (65 Points)
> DOE FOR 189 EOI : 06/07/2016
> ...




Could you please share the contents of the letter 
I am afraid many people have tried to spam the forum and Immi tracker by fanning fake rejection news 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Clothusted said:


> Hey Guys uits worrying, i saw soo many 263111 getting rejected, here goes mine, sad its rejected.
> ======
> Computer Net & Sys Eng 263111 (65 Points)
> DOE FOR 189 EOI : 06/07/2016
> ...


Did you receive any NJ or was it rejected outrighth? What is the reason DIBP have stated for rejection?


----------



## Jolly47 (May 12, 2016)

Hey Vikas, looks like fake ID


vikaschandra said:


> Clothusted said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Guys uits worrying, i saw soo many 263111 getting rejected, here goes mine, sad its rejected.
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Clothusted said:


> Hey Guys uits worrying, i saw soo many 263111 getting rejected, here goes mine, sad its rejected.
> ======
> Computer Net & Sys Eng 263111 (65 Points)
> DOE FOR 189 EOI : 06/07/2016
> ...


We have seen 5 posts from the same IP, from Sri Lanka - giving random refusal details, i think it is the same here. Be careful guys.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ahsan771991 said:


> Could you please share the contents of the letter
> I am afraid many people have tried to spam the forum and Immi tracker by fanning fake rejection news
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We have banned the IP from the tracker.


----------



## kanishkster (Oct 8, 2016)

kanishkster said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Panel doctor had delayed uploading of my medical reports and a CO was allocated before that.
> CO requested for medical reports and also mentioned - "It is noted, this has been commenced".
> ...


Guys, can someone advise please?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Clothusted said:


> Hey Guys uits worrying, i saw soo many 263111 getting rejected, here goes mine, sad its rejected.
> ======
> Computer Net & Sys Eng 263111 (65 Points)
> DOE FOR 189 EOI : 06/07/2016
> ...


Am wondering how did you get Invitation to Apply on 17th July when there was no invitation round held in that day? The Rounds were conducted on 6th July and 20th July.

Seems something fishy here


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

kanishkster said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Panel doctor had delayed uploading of my medical reports and a CO was allocated before that.
> CO requested for medical reports and also mentioned - "It is noted, this has been commenced".
> ...


1. If your medical status says "No Action required" then go ahead and click Information provided button on immiaccount. This will notify the CO on completion of the request 
2. Yes we can say that CO may continue to evaluate other documents but again it could also be possible that CO might just check for completeness of the docs as per checklist and then start evaluating


----------



## roshand79 (Jan 16, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Am wondering how did you get Invitation to Apply on 17th July when there was no invitation round held in that day? The Rounds were conducted on 6th July and 20th July.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems something fishy here




What I'm wondering is why this person is posting these fake reject updates


----------



## FQSIDD (Nov 24, 2016)

can any one reply on my case please.

what can be my expected grant time/ date? why there is a delay now? 
According to my resources no verification done yet is it not required every time?

Application Submitted: 20 Sep 16
CO Contacted: 13 Oct 16 asked for medical, pcc, spouse ielts, form 80 & 1221
Spouse Ielts Score, Medical and PCC Uploaded: 17th Oct 16
Form 80 and 1221 uploaded: 9 Nov 16
Grant ???


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

FQSIDD said:


> can any one reply on my case please.
> 
> what can be my expected grant time/ date? why there is a delay now?
> According to my resources no verification done yet is it not required every time?
> ...


Employment verification is subjective to COs decision does not happen in all the cases. Grant is something that no one can predict at this time. Use the Grant Estimator Tool used by many applicants available on the tracker


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

roshand79 said:


> What I'm wondering is why this person is posting these fake reject updates


If you see the guy has made 4 posts and all these 4 posts are done today and on all different threads. He/she is targeting the EOI Invitation thread as well wherein there is no point posting about visa rejection on that thread this was the same with the previous guy as well few posts all on different threads and mainly targeting EOI thread. 

Then on Eoi thread he/she posts about wanting to apply for canada

The person is targeting one particular ANZSCO maybe under which he/she is originally the applicant. 

Now to conclude this what I can think of is he is demotivating these certain set of people and trying to get them of the queue that they might be in and ahead of him. This clears his path to getting closer to receiving the an Invite

Well I might be wrong too but at this is what I can think of at this time


----------



## kanishkster (Oct 8, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> 1. If your medical status says "No Action required" then go ahead and click Information provided button on immiaccount. This will notify the CO on completion of the request
> 2. Yes we can say that CO may continue to evaluate other documents but again it could also be possible that CO might just check for completeness of the docs as per checklist and then start evaluating


Thanks


----------



## stevel_spl (Oct 22, 2016)

*Need HELP or Advice*

i recently applied for my 189 application. i submitted all my documents including health checks. In my initial application, my relationship status was 'de facto'. 

A week later, i received request of documents from my CO asking for health check and form 80 and etc for my partner

however, due to circumstances changes, me and my partner has seperated, and i have informed my CO through but received no replies. i also submitted a form in my immi account to update the ' circumstance change' . 

My current status is shown as ' information requested ', and there is a button 'information provided'. should i click it?

i am wondering, how should i proceed with this issue now, and would it affect my application?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

stevel_spl said:


> i recently applied for my 189 application. i submitted all my documents including health checks. In my initial application, my relationship status was 'de facto'.
> 
> A week later, i received request of documents from my CO asking for health check and form 80 and etc for my partner
> 
> ...


If you have already informed CO about the change in circumstance and also provided the form 80 then you are good to click the IP button.


----------



## FQSIDD (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks for the reply however can you guide me after form 80 and 1221 along with medicals and pcc whats the average time to grant


----------



## FQSIDD (Nov 24, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> FQSIDD said:
> 
> 
> > can any one reply on my case please.
> ...



Thanks for the reply however how much time CO usually take after getting pcc, medicals and forms to decide the grant.

Any timelines


----------



## FQSIDD (Nov 24, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Employment verification is subjective to COs decision does not happen in all the cases. Grant is something that no one can predict at this time. Use the Grant Estimator Tool used by many applicants available on the tracker


Thanks
Viqas what is the expected time for visa grant after medical and pcc submissiom along with form80 and 1221,i have read timelines where grant was done within week. Need clearity on that


----------



## stevel_spl (Oct 22, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> If you have already informed CO about the change in circumstance and also provided the form 80 then you are good to click the IP button.


thanks vikaschandra for the reply, in the mail requesting for the info, the CO asked for medical, form 80 for my partners and also form 80 for me if i wish to include her in the application? now that i m changing my circumstances, is it still necessarily to provice form 80.
this is what quoted from the original email.

"If you wish to include a de facto partner as a non-migrating family member, please provide evidence that you were in a de facto relationship for at least 12 months prior to your visa application (details below).

All non-migrating family members must also provide health and character requirements including medical examinations, form 80 and police clearance certificates."


----------



## Gowtham1589 (Jul 17, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> We have seen 5 posts from the same IP, from Sri Lanka - giving random refusal details, i think it is the same here. Be careful guys.




Hi,

What's the use for them to post such news here buddy? Disgusting !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gowtham1589 (Jul 17, 2016)

harish123 said:


> No reason they have given for the delay. We wrote and called them several times, got a standard reply always. They contacted us three times by 22.9.2015, 15.12.2015 and 1.11.2016. PCC expired this May. They required new PCC three weeks before and we lodged the new one next day. No medical required.



Hi Harish,

Congrats mate. 

It's been 436 days for me and it's still counting. Your inputs had given some hope for many who are waiting since 2015. I have some questions to be clarified by you.

What documents they asked when they contacted you three times as you mention in your post,? 

Did they asked for medicals and PCC again? As mine is expired last month.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kasyapster (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi Every one,

I am really stuck very bad, I hope you will get me out of this by giving your fruitful advice. 

I have got around 7+ yrs of experience as a full time employee, in last march(2016) i have been to Singapore on Employment Pass on contract job for 2 years but due to family reason and my health issue i had left Singapore with in 15 days. I have requested my client for a leave for 3 weeks but they denied and cancelled my visa.I joined another company after coming back.

Now the actual problem is , my client persisted me to comeback with in a week but i couldn't and we had a small heated email exchange which was very much professional. I clearly requested them for 3 weeks leave and even i have produced a medical certificate from hospital that i should refrain from any travel for 3 weeks.

I have recently contacted and requested them to provide reference letter for the 15 days that i have worked with them in order produce the same in my work experience to CO, there wasn't any reply from them.

I have a visa stamping of Employment Pass on my passport , I am worried whether when CO would check this and ask for details which i am not in a state to produce the helping documents.

Do i have a chance of my visa getting rejected ?

Your thoughts and suggestions would be very much helpful.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

FQSIDD said:


> Thanks for the reply however can you guide me after form 80 and 1221 along with medicals and pcc whats the average time to grant




Its not a milestone! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

harish123 said:


> No reason they have given for the delay. We wrote and called them several times, got a standard reply always. They contacted us three times by 22.9.2015, 15.12.2015 and 1.11.2016. PCC expired this May. They required new PCC three weeks before and we lodged the new one next day. No medical required.


Thanks Harish... for your valuable inputs. Gives us hope.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

stevel_spl said:


> thanks vikaschandra for the reply, in the mail requesting for the info, the CO asked for medical, form 80 for my partners and also form 80 for me if i wish to include her in the application? now that i m changing my circumstances, is it still necessarily to provice form 80.
> this is what quoted from the original email.
> 
> "If you wish to include a de facto partner as a non-migrating family member, please provide evidence that you were in a de facto relationship for at least 12 months prior to your visa application (details below).
> ...


You only need to provide form 80 for self. Though it is stated in the email but since you have already submitted the change in circumstances details form 80 amd other additional requirements do not need to be fulfilled for your ex de facto partner


----------



## Tapidum (Mar 4, 2016)

can any one provide contact number of dibp adelaide ?
I am waiting since jan 2016 (10 months) for grant
the status shows "assessment in progress" since May 2016.
no further response
"Deafening Silence"


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

Tapidum said:


> can any one provide contact number of dibp adelaide ?
> I am waiting since jan 2016 (10 months) for grant
> the status shows "assessment in progress" since May 2016.
> no further response
> "Deafening Silence"


They have discontinued the call center service for offshore applicants.


----------



## kanishkster (Oct 8, 2016)

Received my grant today 
Thanks everyone !!
Timelines in my signature !!


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

kanishkster said:


> Received my grant today
> Thanks everyone !!
> Timelines in my signature !!


Another swift grant. Congrats


----------



## kanishkster (Oct 8, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Another swift grant. Congrats


Thanks


----------



## palz (Sep 2, 2016)

kanishkster said:


> Received my grant today
> Thanks everyone !!
> Timelines in my signature !!


That was quick indeed. Congrats!!!!

Who was your CO and from which team?


----------



## kanishkster (Oct 8, 2016)

palz said:


> That was quick indeed. Congrats!!!!
> 
> Who was your CO and from which team?


Thanks .
It was Chelsea, GSM Adelaide.


----------



## Q20 (Sep 18, 2016)

*Case Officer*

Any one else got CO named Emily from GSM Adelaide?


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

kanishkster said:


> Received my grant today
> Thanks everyone !!
> Timelines in my signature !!




Congratulations mate.


----------



## shjuthani (Nov 27, 2012)

Where Can I see details of my CO and team???


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

if you are contacted by co then you will get his name as well as position number


shjuthani said:


> Where Can I see details of my CO and team???


----------



## kanishkster (Oct 8, 2016)

tikki2282 said:


> Congratulations mate.


Thanks


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

kanishkster said:


> Received my grant today
> Thanks everyone !!
> Timelines in my signature !!


Congratulations.... actually m unable to c ur timeline...pls share

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## kanishkster (Oct 8, 2016)

Mitul Patel said:


> Congratulations.... actually m unable to c ur timeline...pls share
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Yes, signature doesn't appear in tapatalk 
Here it is:
30 Aug 2016 : PTE Cleared
31 Aug 2016 : ACS Applied
12 Sep 2016 : ACS Result
16 Sep 2016 : EOI Submitted (189) - 65 Points - SW Engineer (261313)
28 Sep 2016 : Invited
17 Oct 2016 : PCC Applied & Granted
02 Nov 2016 : Visa Lodged
10 Nov 2016 : Medical Test Done and Uploaded Receipts
16 Nov 2016 : CO Contact - Requested for Medical Reports
22 Nov 2016 : Medical Reports Uploaded by Panel Doctor
30 Nov 2016 : Received Grant


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

kanishkster said:


> Yes, signature doesn't appear in tapatalk
> Here it is:
> 30 Aug 2016 : PTE Cleared
> 31 Aug 2016 : ACS Applied
> ...


Thanks.. EnjoY

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## jatinders (Sep 25, 2015)

kanishkster said:


> Received my grant today
> Thanks everyone !!
> Timelines in my signature !!



Congrats kanishkter


----------



## shjuthani (Nov 27, 2012)

harinderjitf5 said:


> if you are contacted by co then you will get his name as well as position number


I have received mail from gsm adelaide and the name of mailer is Christopher.


----------



## Gowtham1589 (Jul 17, 2016)

shjuthani said:


> I have received mail from gsm adelaide and the name of mailer is Christopher.




Hi Shjuthani,

Is your CO name Christopher <*SNIP*>and his position number 60026176.? Please confirm.
*
Please don't post personal information - including the full names of other people. kaju/moderator*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tapidum (Mar 4, 2016)

*v happy*

got my 189 GSM VISA grant yesterday 02 Dec 2016.
My timeline:

Electrical Engg
IELTS 7.5 Each
65 points
EOI: Jan 2016
Application lodge 26 Jan 2016
Medical /PCC 17 Feb 2016
Assessment in progress from Feb to Nov 2016
(*Long Frustrating wait of 09 Months*)
received 189 VISA Grant on 02 Dec 2016 
IED 17 feb 2016
:couch2:


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Tapidum said:


> got my 189 GSM VISA grant yesterday 02 Dec 2016.
> My timeline:
> 
> Electrical Engg
> ...


Congrats

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

Tapidum said:


> got my 189 GSM VISA grant yesterday 02 Dec 2016.
> My timeline:
> 
> Electrical Engg
> ...


Congratulations...

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## jp416 (Jun 7, 2016)

Tapidum said:


> got my 189 GSM VISA grant yesterday 02 Dec 2016.
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> ...




Tapidum, congratulations. Your success is like a ray of light for many others who are waiting. Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jitin81 (Mar 14, 2015)

Tapidum said:


> got my 189 GSM VISA grant yesterday 02 Dec 2016.
> My timeline:
> 
> Electrical Engg
> ...


Congratulations! Wishing you a great future ahead.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Tapidum (Mar 4, 2016)

*hi*

Thanks for congratulating me Mr *jitin81, jp416, Mitul Patel & engr.asadbutt*
Its was indeed an honour to be part of a group having people as lively & knowledgeable as u people are. I hope u also get good results (grant) shortly. Few things that I observed during my VISA processing are as under:

DIBP has downsized their staff therefore are taking longer than usual time; and may be thats why they discontinued their international call service. 
Still there are many problems in written correspondence of DIBP. There are many errors & contradictions with in same page of letter/correspondence that they generate. 

Like recent example is that the CO sent two separate VISA grant letters for me & my elder son on this Friday (02 Dec 16), but didnot generate/email the grant letters for my Spouse & younger son. I am still wondering why ? whereas the immi-account website shows grant for all four members; as I was primary applicant with three migrating dependents on same application.

keeping above in view, Can anyone answer this question ?
1. Was it bcz Friday a shorter working that he the CO could only generate 02 grant letters and he shall generate the rest of two letters on monday ?
Or any other reason ? 
2. and why separate grant letters for each member of same application? Is it a normal practice.? 

I shall be greatful for yr input.


----------



## peedus (Jul 15, 2015)

Tapidum said:


> Thanks for congratulating me Mr *jitin81, jp416, Mitul Patel & engr.asadbutt*
> Its was indeed an honour to be part of a group having people as lively & knowledgeable as u people are. I hope u also get good results (grant) shortly. Few things that I observed during my VISA processing are as under:
> 
> DIBP has downsized their staff therefore are taking longer than usual time; and may be thats why they discontinued their international call service.
> ...


Hi,
Separate grant letter for each applicant is normal. Only two grant email for family of four is indeed abnormal. You can however download the grant letter from immiaccount.


----------



## Tapidum (Mar 4, 2016)

peedus said:


> Hi,
> Separate grant letter for each applicant is normal. Only two grant email for family of four is indeed abnormal. You can however download the grant letter from immiaccount.


The immiaccount has only two grant letters for me & my elder son. Rest of the two grant letters (for other 2 members) are awaited. Immiaccount only shows the word 'Granted' against my spouse & younger son, but doesnot provide their grant letters.


----------



## hello8441 (Sep 1, 2016)

Tapidum said:


> Thanks for congratulating me Mr *jitin81, jp416, Mitul Patel & engr.asadbutt*
> Its was indeed an honour to be part of a group having people as lively & knowledgeable as u people are. I hope u also get good results (grant) shortly. Few things that I observed during my VISA processing are as under:
> 
> DIBP has downsized their staff therefore are taking longer than usual time; and may be thats why they discontinued their international call service.
> ...




Many congrats dear.

You can verify the status from VEVO for your spouse and elder son.


----------



## Q20 (Sep 18, 2016)

*Need help and advice!!*

Congrats to all who got grants recently!

Guys I need some advise.. My CO contacted me on 26th of October and requested some additional documents.. I uploaded all the documents promptly expect Saudi Arabia PCC which I could not arrange as I have left Saudi Arabia permanently and as per the DIBP website if you have left Saudi Arabia permanently then the Exit Document can fulfill the requirements as well for PCC..

Quote from website.. “Non-Saudi citizens: Currently non-Saudi citizens are unable to obtain a police certificate from Saudi Arabia. However, you will need to provide the Department with a copy of your final exit document, and, if you were employed while in Saudi Arabia, a letter from your previous employer”.

So I have asked the same query from CO that it is not possible to arrange Saudia PCC so what can I do.. and I have uploaded all other requested documents.. 

Now I am waiting for CO to respond but 6 weeks have already passed and I am not sure if CO will look at my application again until I press the "Information Provided" button on Immi Account.. but I was hesitant to click it because I was unable to provide one requested document that is Saudia PCC and it asks for following confirmation "By confirming that you have provided the requested information you acknowledge that the department may proceed to make a decision on the application without waiting until the end of the period specified in the request for information correspondence sent in relation to this application.".. 

So please advise should I wait more for CO response regarding Saudia PCC or click Information Provided button regardless so that my application can progress? 

Many Thanks for help!


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hey Friends,

I am now really worried about my Visa application lodged on 22nd January, 2016. Till date no CO contact has been made for any queries nor any e-mail on "Assessment commencement" on the visa application has been received. I have kept uploading latest information since my lodgement but there has been no communication further from the DIBP. Now I am already nearing 12 months from Visa lodgement. 

Can anyone help me in understanding as what should be done or what necessary steps can be taken to take forward the visa application lodged. I am ready to patiently wait till 22nd January 2017, but after that what do you think will help in progressing the visa application lodged?

Please share some views as what can I do to know what is happening on my visa application & what does it mean when no contact till date has happened. Do i consider myself to be rejected applicant or prone to some external security check which can take years?

I really need some guidance as I am patiently stuck with this since last 11 months & frustration is increasing daily.

One option that I am thinking is to put up my case on the "Feedback, complaints / Suggestions" online form on the DIBP website, as it says that they will provide an update within 15 days of lodging the same. Is worth a try?


----------



## Tapidum (Mar 4, 2016)

*v happy*



hello8441 said:


> Many congrats dear.
> 
> You can verify the status from VEVO for your spouse and elder son.


Just Got the pending 02 grant letters for my Spouse and son as well today (i.e on monday, after week end). i think it was bcz of * weekend-effect* that CO generated 02 letters on Friday & 02 letters on Monday.


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

Tapidum said:


> Just Got the pending 02 grant letters for my Spouse and son as well today (i.e on monday, after week end). i think it was bcz of * weekend-effect* that CO generated 02 letters on Friday & 02 letters on Monday.


Hurray... again congratulations  

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

gaudit24 said:


> Hey Friends,
> 
> I am now really worried about my Visa application lodged on 22nd January, 2016. Till date no CO contact has been made for any queries nor any e-mail on "Assessment commencement" on the visa application has been received. I have kept uploading latest information since my lodgement but there has been no communication further from the DIBP. Now I am already nearing 12 months from Visa lodgement.
> 
> ...


Many old cases from last year and begining of the year have been delayed and are not able to do anything to trace the reason behind the delay. At this point all you can do ia drop and email and wait for the reply/Grant. 

Hopefully by Jan 2017 your case will be finalized. Don't loose hope mate.


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

Day 364


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Does any one came cross CO - Jamie Position Number: 60000871 GSM Adelaide ? Please share


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Tapidum said:


> Thanks for congratulating me Mr *jitin81, jp416, Mitul Patel & engr.asadbutt*
> 
> Its was indeed an honour to be part of a group having people as lively & knowledgeable as u people are. I hope u also get good results (grant) shortly. Few things that I observed during my VISA processing are as under:
> 
> ...




2. Normal, 4 members 4 letters.

1. Try reaching out, its abnormal. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Many old cases from last year and begining of the year have been delayed and are not able to do anything to trace the reason behind the delay. At this point all you can do ia drop and email and wait for the reply/Grant.
> 
> Hopefully by Jan 2017 your case will be finalized. Don't loose hope mate.


Thanks Vikas, for your encouragement. Just a kind request on what do you think to fill up the feedback, complaint / suggestions form? Will it help to take forward the application?


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

dakshch said:


> Day 364


Hey Dakshch, 

Your case is similar to mine, except that CO did contact you in January. Please keep posted of what happens in your case as deadline is now only 3 days to complete exact 1 year to lodging your visa. I would also get a hint on my case. 

Secondly, what is your further plan to take your case forward? Please keep me also posted via PM me or quoting my thread. I will appreciate your support in this regard.

And all the best to you mate, may god bless you with grant letters before Christmas holidays...


----------



## peedus (Jul 15, 2015)

Tapidum said:


> Just Got the pending 02 grant letters for my Spouse and son as well today (i.e on monday, after week end). i think it was bcz of * weekend-effect* that CO generated 02 letters on Friday & 02 letters on Monday.


Congratulations. lane: Can you please share your timeline.


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

gaudit24 said:


> Hey Dakshch,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The excitement has all disappeared. I don't wake up at 5 and check my email for a grant notification everyday. No more researching about Australia, no more planning.

Now i am focusing on my work here. Let the visa come whenever god wishes. I have done everything from my end, now its upto DIBP. I am not going to call them or email them coz it has been of no use so far. Have called or emailed them like 10 times. 

So now i am just waiting like i have been for past 1 year.

Ps its the 365th day today


----------



## Pranav1984 (Aug 9, 2016)

dakshch said:


> The excitement has all disappeared. I don't wake up at 5 and check my email for a grant notification everyday. No more researching about Australia, no more planning.
> 
> Now i am focusing on my work here. Let the visa come whenever god wishes. I have done everything from my end, now its upto DIBP. I am not going to call them or email them coz it has been of no use so far. Have called or emailed them like 10 times.
> 
> ...


Even my thoughts used to be like yours and it has also changed the same way. I have started concentrating on work here and same things like you. There is nothing like excitement now and all plannings have come to a still. I have even stopped counting days. My visa was lodged on 17sep 2015.


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Pranav1984 said:


> dakshch said:
> 
> 
> > The excitement has all disappeared. I don't wake up at 5 and check my email for a grant notification everyday. No more researching about Australia, no more planning.
> ...


Waiting since 17th August 2015. Received an unbelievable NJ in March 

Have started to believe that life works in randomness and hence some get it fast and for others it takes time. Makes you believe in the Law of equilibrium 

The delay is painful however strongly believe that honesty prevails and as long as the hope is alive things work out 

God bless us all


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

dakshch said:


> The excitement has all disappeared. I don't wake up at 5 and check my email for a grant notification everyday. No more researching about Australia, no more planning.
> 
> Now i am focusing on my work here. Let the visa come whenever god wishes. I have done everything from my end, now its upto DIBP. I am not going to call them or email them coz it has been of no use so far. Have called or emailed them like 10 times.
> 
> ...



Who is your CO ?


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

gaudit24 said:


> Thanks Vikas, for your encouragement. Just a kind request on what do you think to fill up the feedback, complaint / suggestions form? Will it help to take forward the application?


I along with few others have tried online form - complaint/suggestion, it doesn't matter to them much. however, you can try sending it, you might get a normal reply that too after a month or so.


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

dakshch said:


> The excitement has all disappeared. I don't wake up at 5 and check my email for a grant notification everyday. No more researching about Australia, no more planning.
> 
> Now i am focusing on my work here. Let the visa come whenever god wishes. I have done everything from my end, now its upto DIBP. I am not going to call them or email them coz it has been of no use so far. Have called or emailed them like 10 times.
> 
> ...


Many of us now feel the exact same way you have described above, all our planning has come to an halt and started focused on our work here in our country. I have been waiting for very too long as well, 395 days (56+ weeks) to be precise. And no sign of them looking at our cases. This is simply not expected from such developed country.
Hoping to see something all old cases in new year.


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

dakshch said:


> The excitement has all disappeared. I don't wake up at 5 and check my email for a grant notification everyday. No more researching about Australia, no more planning.
> 
> Now i am focusing on my work here. Let the visa come whenever god wishes. I have done everything from my end, now its upto DIBP. I am not going to call them or email them coz it has been of no use so far. Have called or emailed them like 10 times.
> 
> ...




Hey brother,

I am definitely in same situation, infact having same feelings as yours. Even I have moved on in life. But lets hope, cases like us are not given injustice. I too failed to know what's their view on my visa application.

Just keep me posted or updated incase anything u do to take ur case forward or get a response. Just to see i am not alone travelling this path.

Keep up the hopes & let's see when our luck turns to our favour some day. Thanks a lot for replying to my thread. It relaxed my anxiety somehow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FQSIDD (Nov 24, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Its not a milestone!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


its is bro i got the grant on 2nd Dec
total time from visa lodgement data till 2nd Dec approx 63 days


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

FQSIDD said:


> its is bro i got the grant on 2nd Dec
> total time from visa lodgement data till 2nd Dec approx 63 days


Bro who was your CO ?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaddyinMelbourne (Jul 25, 2016)

Is anyone aware if Medical health examination is exampted for baby born in Australia? If not then what is the process. I went to panel with HAP id and they refused stating that they dont perform it for child under 6 months in Australia.

Thanks


----------



## FQSIDD (Nov 24, 2016)

engr.asadbutt said:


> Bro who was your CO ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


First CO BEVERLEY
Second CO VENESSA


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

engr.asadbutt said:


> Who is your CO ?




CO name is Poonam


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

dakshch said:


> CO name is Poonam


Seems Indian.... Indian CO in Australian team !!?? 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Mitul Patel said:


> Seems Indian.... Indian CO in Australian team !!??
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Why not? There are people from numerous backgrounds in DIBP. 

(They are all Australian Citizens).


----------



## Anand23 (Nov 7, 2013)

Tapidum said:


> got my 189 GSM VISA grant yesterday 02 Dec 2016.
> My timeline:
> 
> Electrical Engg
> ...


Congrats Tapidum and best of luck for future journey. The long wait must have doubled your joy.
Hopefully all those who have stuck up (like me  )will get the golden email within 2016.


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

*Delay in Australia Work Permit Filing & Approval*

To all who are waiting for long,

I got a Mail Alert from my Company (contents of which are below) and its confirmed. Which can show us the reason for the our visa delays. Plus Holiday season coming for them which is adding to more delay. Thought to share with you all.


*Australian Immigration System DIBP (Department of Immigration and Border Protection) is undergoing a series of maintenance till 15th Dec 2016.

Dear XXXXX,

The Australian Immigration System – Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) – is under maintenance till 15th Dec 2016. Officers at DIBP are facing technical glitches for online cases, both for Business Visa and work permit filing. 

This has resulted in a slowdown in processing and filing the applications. The turnaround time may go beyond the current lead time. Hence we request you to plan the deployment and travel accordingly. 
*


So I guess nothing in 2016 as of now. Good luck for results in 2017.


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

kaju said:


> Why not? There are people from numerous backgrounds in DIBP.
> 
> (They are all Australian Citizens).


Its good... thanks

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## adinil (Mar 18, 2016)

but some people are getting grant;even those who have lodged after me...this really frustrating
anywas just wait and watch


arunomax said:


> To all who are waiting for long,
> 
> I got a Mail Alert from my Company (contents of which are below) and its confirmed. Which can show us the reason for the our visa delays. Plus Holiday season coming for them which is adding to more delay. Thought to share with you all.
> 
> ...


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

adinil said:


> but some people are getting grant;even those who have lodged after me...this really frustrating
> anywas just wait and watch



Check this link.

https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login

*
Planned System Maintenance
ImmiAccount will be unavailable on the following dates/times Canberra time:

* midnight until 4am Monday 12 December 2016.

We apologise for any inconvenience.
*


----------



## TejiJas (Nov 29, 2016)

I too have been waiting since Oct 13, 2016 and the application is in "Received" status. I front loaded all the required documents, got the "Immi Assessment Commencement" email on 2nd Nov'16. But nothing since then. Not sure if the delay is due to technical reasons, the CO are swamped with work, or something that I don't know.
Applied for 190 SA.
Points 80
PTE Score: 87


----------



## Hardeep689 (Jul 15, 2015)

TejiJas said:


> I too have been waiting since Oct 13, 2016 and the application is in "Received" status. I front loaded all the required documents, got the "Immi Assessment Commencement" email on 2nd Nov'16. But nothing since then. Not sure if the delay is due to technical reasons, the CO are swamped with work, or something that I don't know.
> Applied for 190 SA.
> Points 80
> PTE Score: 87


I lodged 190 WA visa on 9 June and front loaded all documents. Received Immi Assessment Commence mail on 11 July. Status as on date is Received.

Inquired via email in sept and got to know that my case is under national security checks.

Below is copy of relevant part of email reply;

Thank you for your email.

We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate,
however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an
individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation.

This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant)health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances.

Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.


----------



## ahsan771991 (Sep 9, 2016)

TejiJas said:


> I too have been waiting since Oct 13, 2016 and the application is in "Received" status. I front loaded all the required documents, got the "Immi Assessment Commencement" email on 2nd Nov'16. But nothing since then. Not sure if the delay is due to technical reasons, the CO are swamped with work, or something that I don't know.
> Applied for 190 SA.
> Points 80
> PTE Score: 87




Who's your CO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randhir510 (Oct 8, 2015)

Dear All, 
Could anyone of you please shed some light or share your experience on why there is delay in visa grant... I am also been waiting from last six months.


----------



## sm_adil2002 (Oct 9, 2015)

Alhumdulillah, after a very long delay of 1 year and 1 month, Me, wife and 2 Kids got our VISA grant . What a relief.


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

sm_adil2002 said:


> Alhumdulillah, after a very long delay of 1 year and 1 month, Me, wife and 2 Kids got our VISA grant . What a relief.


Congratulations !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## kapla88 (Nov 2, 2016)

harinderjitf5 said:


> If CO contact you for additional docs then you will get email as well as your immi account status will be changed to "documents requested".


When we provide all the requested documents, what is the timeframe then for us to get the visa ?(if all documents are in order)

Should we call our CO after all the document be submitted? I heard someone was saying calling will make the process slower.. is that true?


----------



## Pranav1984 (Aug 9, 2016)

sm_adil2002 said:


> Alhumdulillah, after a very long delay of 1 year and 1 month, Me, wife and 2 Kids got our VISA grant . What a relief.


Congrats.. 
as u said that co was allocated, was it just the acknowledgement mail or something else that you came to know about co allocation? Was there any co contact in between and what was the status in immi account?
I applied for 190 in Sep 2015, no co contact till now but just an acknowledgment mail regarding application lodgement on 2 nd Nov 2015. Status in immi account is 'received' from the beginning.
I lost all my hope but your case and one more case has given a bit hope..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

randhir510 said:


> Dear All,
> Could anyone of you please shed some light or share your experience on why there is delay in visa grant... I am also been waiting from last six months.




Usually these are external checks. If the wait is over 6 months.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

there is no fixed time frame. there are some case where all docs were front loaded but still they are waiting. my two known got the grant within one month. hope for the best. you can call or email to get status o your application but it rarely help. i heard international helpline is not working anymore.


kapla88 said:


> When we provide all the requested documents, what is the timeframe then for us to get the visa ?(if all documents are in order)
> 
> Should we call our CO after all the document be submitted? I heard someone was saying calling will make the process slower.. is that true?


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

By the grace of Almighty Allah & prayers of my Parents, Family & Friends - we (me, wife & son) got grant yesterday, details are mentioned as below:


Engineering Technologist - 233914

IELTS : 21 Nov 2015
EA Skill Assessment : 06 Mar 2016
Points : (55 + 5)
QLD 190 : 26 Aug 2016
Visa Lodged : 21 Oct 2016 (except Wife's Medical)
C.O Contact (Jamie - Adelaide) : 02 Nov 2016 (Asked for Wife's Medical Only - Uploaded on 03 Nov 2016)
Visa Grant : 07 Dec 2016 (Jessica - Adelaide)

I wish all of you good luck for your grants in near future (in sha ALLAH) 


Best Regards,
Asad


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

engr.asadbutt said:


> By the grace of Almighty Allah & prayers of my Parents, Family & Friends - we (me, wife & son) got grant yesterday, details are mentioned as below:
> 
> 
> Engineering Technologist - 233914
> ...


Congratulations !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## jp416 (Jun 7, 2016)

sm_adil2002 said:


> Alhumdulillah, after a very long delay of 1 year and 1 month, Me, wife and 2 Kids got our VISA grant . What a relief.




Super! Congratulations


----------



## jp416 (Jun 7, 2016)

engr.asadbutt said:


> By the grace of Almighty Allah & prayers of my Parents, Family & Friends - we (me, wife & son) got grant yesterday, details are mentioned as below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Many congratulations! Happy to hear good news! Thanks for sharing! Cheers


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

jp416 said:


> Many congratulations! Happy to hear good news! Thanks for sharing! Cheers


Thanks a lot dear brother!

Engineering Technologist - 233914

IELTS : 21 Nov 2015
EA Skill Assessment : 06 Mar 2016
Points : (55 + 5)
QLD 190 : 26 Aug 2016
Visa Lodged : 21 Oct 2016 (except Wife's Medical)
C.O Contact (Jamie - Adelaide) : 02 Nov 2016 (Asked for Wife's Medical Only - Uploaded on 03 Nov 2016)
Visa Grant : 07 Dec 2016 (Jessica - Adelaide)


----------



## mohnishsharma (Oct 6, 2015)

sm_adil2002 said:


> Alhumdulillah, after a very long delay of 1 year and 1 month, Me, wife and 2 Kids got our VISA grant . What a relief.


Greatttt news brother........heartiest Congratulations to you and your family.

Really i can understand what kind of relief you are feeling.

God Bless you.


----------



## randhir510 (Oct 8, 2015)

harinderjitf5 said:


> there is no fixed time frame. there are some case where all docs were front loaded but still they are waiting. my two known got the grant within one month. hope for the best. you can call or email to get status o your application but it rarely help. i heard international helpline is not working anymore.


Dear Harjinder, 
Below is the international number, you can use and enquire about the current status of your application. You must have your application and passport number ready. There might be a long delay in answer, try to call them on weekdays, avoid Monday, tuesday, as there is long queue and try to call them early as possible.

+61 1300 364 613

Cheers and Good luck to you.


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

ok thanks


randhir510 said:


> Dear Harjinder,
> Below is the international number, you can use and enquire about the current status of your application. You must have your application and passport number ready. There might be a long delay in answer, try to call them on weekdays, avoid Monday, tuesday, as there is long queue and try to call them early as possible.
> 
> +61 1300 364 613
> ...


----------



## Riya07 (Dec 10, 2016)

Does anyone has Case officer Afsaneh as their case officer


----------



## prateik (Dec 10, 2016)

Yes, I have CO named Afsaneh. I launched my visa (190, NSW, Accountant) on 12/11/2016. CO contacted me on 23/11/2016, asked for Medical. Which has been submitted than. Till now no correspondence yet.


----------



## Mohsobhy86 (Feb 28, 2016)

My CO Name is Peter- Adelaide team,
He contacted me 31-oct asked for the PCC from saudi Arabia and spouse ielts and statutory deceleration to be signed from JP

I uploaded all the DOC on 4-11,
And uploaded my wife spouse on 5-dec
No reply till now ?!

What is the expected time to contact me?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

*case officer*



vikaschandra said:


> Many old cases from last year and begining of the year have been delayed and are not able to do anything to trace the reason behind the delay. At this point all you can do ia drop and email and wait for the reply/Grant.
> 
> Hopefully by Jan 2017 your case will be finalized. Don't loose hope mate.





FQSIDD said:


> First CO BEVERLEY
> Second CO VENESSA


do you mean?


Vanessa,

Position Number: 00002313


she is my CO as well?

any clues of her pace ?


----------



## Riya07 (Dec 10, 2016)

In my case we submitted the application on 17 oct. Co contacted on 4 nov asked for form 80. We Replied on 7th nov. Since then no reply. Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Riya07 (Dec 10, 2016)

prateik said:


> Yes, I have CO named Afsaneh. I launched my visa (190, NSW, Accountant) on 12/11/2016. CO contacted me on 23/11/2016, asked for Medical. Which has been submitted than. Till now no correspondence yet.




In my case we submitted the application on 17 oct. Co contacted on 4 nov asked for form 80. We Replied on 7th nov. Since then no reply. Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Mohsobhy86 (Feb 28, 2016)

I have received an email this morning from the CO only requesting the spouse English evidence 

The IELTS result will appear Friday, and I will upload it day after,

This is a good sign as the first check list was very large and full of requests 

But this only one request( English evidence)

Co Ryan-Adelaide 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohsobhy86 (Feb 28, 2016)

Riya07 said:


> In my case we submitted the application on 17 oct. Co contacted on 4 nov asked for form 80. We Replied on 7th Nov. Since then no reply. Keeping my fingers crossed


You are similar to my case, and I have just received and Email today , my last contact with the CO was in 31/OCT and I uploaded all paper on 3-NOV .

So I think you they will contact you this week,smile: Good luck bro


----------



## Riya07 (Dec 10, 2016)

Mohsobhy86 said:


> Riya07 said:
> 
> 
> > In my case we submitted the application on 17 oct. Co contacted on 4 nov asked for form 80. We Replied on 7th Nov. Since then no reply. Keeping my fingers crossed
> ...



Thanks Mohsobhy86. Congrats. 

The waiting is the worst part of the whole process. Keeping my fingers crossed.

Did u had the same CO? And what ANZSCO code u had ?


----------



## Mohsobhy86 (Feb 28, 2016)

Riya07 said:


> Thanks Mohsobhy86. Congrats.
> 
> The waiting is the worst part of the whole process. Keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> Did u had the same CO? And what ANZSCO code u had ?



The day which i took a decision to stop thinking about grante, the same day I received the mail .

I have got new CO, The first one was Peter , now Ryan 

My code 233111 Electrical Engineer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ITProfessional26 (Dec 13, 2016)

MohSobhy86, there's an alternative to IELTS/PTE for your spouse in case you are claiming her points. If she's a graduate then get a declaration from the Dean Academics / Registrar Examinations from the university she has done her graduation. It should mention that the language and the medium of instruction of her entire course was in ENGLISH.

I hope it helps ..


----------



## Mohsobhy86 (Feb 28, 2016)

ITProfessional26 said:


> MohSobhy86, there's an alternative to IELTS/PTE for your spouse in case you are claiming her points. If she's a graduate then get a declaration from the Dean Academics / Registrar Examinations from the university she has done her graduation. It should mention that the language and the medium of instruction of her entire course was in ENGLISH.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it helps ..




Sadly, Wife education was entire in Arabic , Bsc. in Law. and it is known that the LAW subjects in Arabic.



And i did not want to submit paper that may cause problem for my application .

Thanks brother for your attention


----------



## ITProfessional26 (Dec 13, 2016)

Alright, I understand your situation.

In this case, there's no alternative rather than appearing for IELTS / PTE.

Wish you and your wife all the very best


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

ITProfessional26 said:


> Alright, I understand your situation.
> 
> In this case, there's no alternative rather than appearing for IELTS / PTE.
> 
> Wish you and your wife all the very best


or pay VAC 2 which is above 4800 AUD

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## desideep (Jul 15, 2015)

HI friends, i applied my VISA on 4th august 2015, still waiting, i did not try to go through all the pages of this post, but just wanted to ask how many from the list got their grants.


----------



## Mohsobhy86 (Feb 28, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> or pay VAC 2 which is above 4800 AUD
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk




 This is a very big amount for me , I hope the result to be ok after tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VBA (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi all,

Anyone with CO name Jody??

Thanks.


----------



## Pranav1984 (Aug 9, 2016)

desideep said:


> HI friends, i applied my VISA on 4th august 2015, still waiting, i did not try to go through all the pages of this post, but just wanted to ask how many from the list got their grants.


Hi, since last few days, I have come across many applications whose visa has remained pending for over 1 year. Earlier I used to think that there is an exception to my case. My application was lodged on 17 Sep 2015 and I am assuming that co was assigned on 2 Nov as I received acknowledgment mail on 2 Nov. All the documents were uploaded within a week only after lodgement. Since then, department did not contact me on their own, they only sent standard reply to my mails a few times. Status in immi account shows 'received ' since the beginning. Even I am stuck and don't know what to do...


----------



## shjuthani (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi all,

My spouse has got only 3 band overall... And it was her 2nd attempt. I have submitted my spouse result.

When can I expect the revert for VAC2 payment request???

Regards,


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

Just write cover letter indicating that you are unable to produce the required IELTS result and that you are willing to pay for VAC2. Upload this letter under English Language proof of spouse. Also email your respective GSM and let them know that you are willing to pay VAC2 fee whenever is necessary.




shjuthani said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My spouse has got only 3 band overall... And it was her 2nd attempt. I have submitted my spouse result.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaideepchanda1 (Aug 11, 2015)

desideep said:


> HI friends, i applied my VISA on 4th august 2015, still waiting, i did not try to go through all the pages of this post, but just wanted to ask how many from the list got their grants.


Desideep, I also applied for it in August 2015, still waiting for the grant. Last time I heard from the CO was in Dec 2015 after that absolutely nothing.


----------



## shjuthani (Nov 27, 2012)

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Just write cover letter indicating that you are unable to produce the required IELTS result and that you are willing to pay for VAC2. Upload this letter under English Language proof of spouse. Also email your respective GSM and let them know that you are willing to pay VAC2 fee whenever is necessary.


My Consultant has suggested not to write/mail them explicitly and wait for their answer.

I am  what to do now???


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

shjuthani said:


> My Consultant has suggested not to write/mail them explicitly and wait for their answer.
> 
> I am  what to do now???


The idea of cover letter was given to me by the lady sitting in GSM Adelaide office when I called DIBP.


----------



## shjuthani (Nov 27, 2012)

Aspiring Candidate said:


> The idea of cover letter was given to me by the lady sitting in GSM Adelaide office when I called DIBP.


Thanks Aspiring Candidate,

But I have just uploaded the result yesterday... So should I wait for sometime (1 week or so) or send mail???


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

shjuthani said:


> Thanks Aspiring Candidate,
> 
> But I have just uploaded the result yesterday... So should I wait for sometime (1 week or so) or send mail???


If you want to wait you should wait for 28 days at max or if the CO contacts you before that.


----------



## iamgsk (May 8, 2016)

Just got 2nd email from CO (Cynthia) asking for more details, last one was on 1st Nov. Let's see how much more time it will take to reach decision&#55358;&#56596;


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

iamgsk said:


> Just got 2nd email from CO (Cynthia) asking for more details, last one was on 1st Nov. Let's see how much more time it will take to reach decision&#55358;&#56596;


More details ?? Means what they generally ask in second contact??

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

Guys I got grant for visa 489
Gsm Adelaide 
On 13/12/16 8.34 am IST
for me , spouse and dependent father 


Sent from my  iphone


----------



## Maverick_VJ (Sep 26, 2016)

Yogi4Aus said:


> Guys I got grant for visa 489
> Gsm Adelaide
> On 13/12/16 8.34 am IST
> for me , spouse and dependent father
> ...


Congratulations on your grant buddy. All the very best in your future endeavors.


----------



## Annichristie (May 8, 2014)

Maverick_VJ said:


> Congratulations on your grant buddy. All the very best in your future endeavors.


HI,

I have applied for the 189 visa and CO asked for the additional documents with medical.

I wonder How come I know my team number as I can see in to this forum many people said like they are with "T34" etc.

Please advice.

Thanks


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

Yogi4Aus said:


> Guys I got grant for visa 489
> Gsm Adelaide
> On 13/12/16 8.34 am IST
> for me , spouse and dependent father
> ...


Congratulations !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

Annichristie said:


> HI,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




DIBP 
PREVIOUSLY use to mention team number in previous corresponding mails ,
These days they only mention CO position number
So posts in the group u are referring to must be the older posts!!

Hope that clears?


Sent from my  iphone


----------



## Vikassk21 (Jun 14, 2016)

iamgsk said:


> Just got 2nd email from CO (Cynthia) asking for more details, last one was on 1st Nov. Let's see how much more time it will take to reach decision��


I also have same CO [CYNTHIA], first contact was on Oct 27th. Waiting since then. CO asked for FORM 1193.


----------



## deepakjnair (Apr 3, 2016)

Applied Visa on 2nd December and got CO allocated yesterday( GSM Adelaide)

She asked me to update my PTE Scores online ( through Pearson), Form 80 ( Resign and upload) and my wife's ACS assesment to be uploaded.

I have done the same. In this regards should i reply back via email or "just click on information provided is good enough?"

Case officer name is Magdalene


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

deepakjnair said:


> Applied Visa on 2nd December and got CO allocated yesterday( GSM Adelaide)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You can do both
No harm in doing so
Just inform that you have submitted the docs 


Sent from my  iphone


----------



## iamgsk (May 8, 2016)

Mitul Patel said:


> More details ?? Means what they generally ask in second contact??
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


She asked for further evidence to show I have been married to my partner before 2016. I guess the reason might be I submitted freshly issued Marriage Certificate for our 4 year old marriage.

now I have uploaded credit card and phone bills in both of our names showing same billing address.

Would you/other forum member advise some other documents that needs to be uploaded as well?


----------



## TejiJas (Nov 29, 2016)

My CO is Lyndal from GSM Adelaide.. still waiting since the initial Immi Assessment Commencement email on 2nd Nov. Does anyone have an idea if team DIBP working these days or the holidays have already begun?


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi, need some clarification on below. 
I lodged my application on 28.11.2016 can anyone tell me how long will it take assign a co. I see some co contact them soon. I applied for 489.

Thank you

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ (Sep 26, 2016)

Preax said:


> Hi, need some clarification on below.
> I lodged my application on 28.11.2016 can anyone tell me how long will it take assign a co. I see some co contact them soon. I applied for 489.
> 
> Thank you
> ...


It is very difficult to compare case to case but on an average 45 to 60 days is ideal. To get more insight , you can try the immitracker analytics tool but again that is just an estimation.
https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/analytics/predictive_reports/grant-date-estimator-sc489


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Maverick_VJ said:


> It is very difficult to compare case to case but on an average 45 to 60 days is ideal. To get more insight , you can try the immitracker analytics tool but again that is just an estimation.
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/analytics/predictive_reports/grant-date-estimator-sc489


Hi maverick. Thank you for your prompt reply. Even i was going through the site. I have uploaded everything except medicals my agent said its better to stay till co gives us the HAP ID. So for todays its 15 days after lodgement.

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ (Sep 26, 2016)

Preax said:


> Hi maverick. Thank you for your prompt reply. Even i was going through the site. I have uploaded everything except medicals my agent said its better to stay till co gives us the HAP ID. So for todays its 15 days after lodgement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


No issues mate ! Well ! I am not sure how it is in Srilanka but for me and my family to get the medicals appointment at the designated medical center took time and the CO was allotted on the 46th day requesting for medicals. I felt that if my medicals were uploaded, maybe it would have been a direct grant for me (Was hoping). So, I updated again once the medicals were sent which will again follow into a cycle.

I think you can generate the HAP ID yourself on the immi site by pre filling the required details which I did even before the CO contacted me. However due to non availability of dates, I slipped that window and hence the delay was inevitable.


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Maverick_VJ said:


> No issues mate ! Well ! I am not sure how it is in Srilanka but for me and my family to get the medicals appointment at the designated medical center took time and the CO was allotted on the 46th day requesting for medicals. I felt that if my medicals were uploaded, maybe it would have been a direct grant for me (Was hoping). So, I updated again once the medicals were sent which will again follow into a cycle.
> 
> I think you can generate the HAP ID yourself on the immi site by pre filling the required details which I did even before the CO contacted me. However due to non availability of dates, I slipped that window and hence the delay was inevitable.


Here its not much difficult to get the medicals done.
Most of my friends in the forum told me to go for a direct grant but couldn't.
I m applying through an agent i have never log in to my immi account they are the ppl who do everything on behalf on me. i just give them the necessary docuements.

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Preax said:


> Hi, need some clarification on below.
> I lodged my application on 28.11.2016 can anyone tell me how long will it take assign a co. I see some co contact them soon. I applied for 489.
> 
> Thank you
> ...




4-12 weeks.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> 4-12 weeks.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Thanks andrey.

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## guru1234 (Aug 26, 2016)

ali_a_bayoumi said:


> Any one assigned to CO Cristy?


can u poste you timeline


----------



## shwetskapurs (Nov 3, 2016)

I applied for 189 category on 2-Dec and today I got a mail 'GSM Allocated' (Jessica, Adelaide) asking for online access to my PTE scores and my medicals (which are in progress by the hospital). I have done 'Send report' from my PTE account and I am following up with the hospital to complete the medicals also soon (will be done today itself most probably). 
My question is that how do I respond to the GSM back now? Because, for both the things asked, I can not attach any docs to my immiaccount application. Both things are done automatically online. So once done, shall I just reply the GSM (Jessica) that I have given the online access to my PTE and the medicals are completed and uploaded by the hospital?? Or any other step is also suggested for faster processing?


----------



## prateik (Dec 10, 2016)

You could scan and attach the payment receipt under "Receipt for Health Assessment" category of attach documents in your immiaccount.


----------



## Mohsobhy86 (Feb 28, 2016)

4 days ago, I have received an email from the CO-Adelaide another checklist, only requesting my spouse English Evidence, 

And my wife IELTS result appeared yesterday with a positive score ( Overall 5.5).

I uploaded it yesterday through the IMMI account also I replied to the mail attaching the TRF.

The first CO contact was within *8 days*, the 2nd contact within *40 days*, 

What is the expected time to receive a reply? 
and If the last checklist requested only the IELTS for my wife, Is there any possibilities to request any additional information not included in the last checklist?


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

Just today got my approval from GSM adelaide...By Cristy...


----------



## Mohsobhy86 (Feb 28, 2016)

mnmedipa said:


> Just today got my approval from GSM adelaide...By Cristy...




Congratulation brother


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moataz Mansi (Apr 11, 2016)

mnmedipa said:


> Just today got my approval from GSM adelaide...By Cristy...


congratulations.....

Sent from my T1-701u using Tapatalk


----------



## randhir510 (Oct 8, 2015)

Dear Members,

I have lodged my application on 10/06/2016, soon after, on 11th July, My CO told me to upload Form 80 for me and my wife, which we did, meanwhile in between, i have blessed with child, on which i have informed DBIP, later or sooner on 22nd November, they told me to upload form 1022 ( Change in Circumstances),Birth certificate of new born child and passport copy. same documents i have uploaded to my immi account and on 05 December, my child has been added to my application.
During This whole process, i have received mail from 3 different CO ( Alexandra, Judith, and now Mark ). Please suggest me does CO changes that often ??


----------



## Phy (Aug 4, 2016)

randhir510 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I have lodged my application on 10/06/2016, soon after, on 11th July, My CO told me to upload Form 80 for me and my wife, which we did, meanwhile in between, i have blessed with child, on which i have informed DBIP, later or sooner on 22nd November, they told me to upload form 1022 ( Change in Circumstances),Birth certificate of new born child and passport copy. same documents i have uploaded to my immi account and on 05 December, my child has been added to my application.
> During This whole process, i have received mail from 3 different CO ( Alexandra, Judith, and now Mark ). Please suggest me does CO changes that often ??


 Hi,
My case is the same. I have been contacted by 3 different CO. So I guess this is normal now.


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi,

Same is the case with me. Contact by Sophie, Jason and Anna from GSM Adelaide.



randhir510 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I have lodged my application on 10/06/2016, soon after, on 11th July, My CO told me to upload Form 80 for me and my wife, which we did, meanwhile in between, i have blessed with child, on which i have informed DBIP, later or sooner on 22nd November, they told me to upload form 1022 ( Change in Circumstances),Birth certificate of new born child and passport copy. same documents i have uploaded to my immi account and on 05 December, my child has been added to my application.
> During This whole process, i have received mail from 3 different CO ( Alexandra, Judith, and now Mark ). Please suggest me does CO changes that often ??


----------



## Phy (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi,
I got the gold email today. So happy. Thanks for your support and help during this time.
Here is my timeline:
Sep 2015: skill assessment
Dec 2015: +ive SA from VETASSESS
4 July 2016: EOI and SA nomination
3 Aug 2016: SA invitation
19 Sep 2016: visa lodge
27 Sep 2016: CO contact for English of spouse (reply on the same day)
1 Nov 2016: CO contact form 815 (reply same day)
22 Sep 2016: VAC2 invoice
2 Dec 2016: paid VAC2
20 Dec 2016: GRANT

Actually, this morning I sent CO email ask about my application with URGENT title and I got the grant letter 1 hour later.


----------



## Talal.da87 (Dec 17, 2016)

Dear Members,
My case officer is Anna she first contacted me on the 18th of Oct 2016.. At that time she asked for Form80 which was uploaded on their system before she ask about it and she asked for English evidence for my 1.5 yrs daughter.
I replied to her same email through the gsm adelaide group email stating Dear Anna in the beginning, now two months passed and i heard nothing back, However i uploaded all additional needed Doc's on 13 of Nov. Now my case is under assessemnet .
I wonder if i have contacted CO in the proper way if not please guide me how to contact them and what further steps i should take.
Hope i can get useful info from you guys.
Million thanks in advance.


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

I think sophie jason are slow in approving vusa grabts. I have benn contacted by them also. still waiting.


Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi,
> 
> Same is the case with me. Contact by Sophie, Jason and Anna from GSM Adelaide.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Phy said:


> Hi,
> 
> My case is the same. I have been contacted by 3 different CO. So I guess this is normal now.




A team works on your case not just pne CO


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vikassk21 (Jun 14, 2016)

Dear Folks,

I am getting my visa done by an agent. CO contacted me on 27th oct asking for additional info which was for form 1193. me and my agent filled the form and uploaded under the section :
Contact while apart,
Evidence of
Other (specify) : 
Form1193 : Name_Form1193.pdf.

Now since my agent mail Id is primary mode of contact, can I ask for updates or send remainder mails to CO? My agent is not ready to send remainder mails. Please help and advice.

Thanks in advance


----------



## julianjai (Nov 9, 2016)

Phy said:


> Hi,
> I got the gold email today. So happy. Thanks for your support and help during this time.
> Here is my timeline:
> Sep 2015: skill assessment
> ...


Hey Phy congratulations. Your case is very similar to mine, my wife does not have functional english. I havent submit my application yet, plan to do it next week. I would like to ask you, 2 things. 1. When CO contacted you and ask to provide a proof of functional english (for your wife) what did you submit? any sort of document where you said you would pay the VAC2? In my case, is there any doc i could send with my application in order to speed up processing times? i would need to pay VAC2 also. Thanks a lot for your help.

Good luck, wish you all the best!


----------



## shwetskapurs (Nov 3, 2016)

Woww..many congrats phy. I guess you should share that email you sent to CO...what golden words you wrote there that you got the grant in one hour?


----------



## abcbog (Dec 19, 2016)

Dears,
My CO is called *Kelly*, and he/ she has contacted my first time on 14th Dec '16 asking about my wife's pregnancy letter. I have replied on the next day with the recommended documents. 
Is anyone has the same CO? In normal cases, When might he/ she contact me?

Thanks in advance.

ANZSCO Code: 312912: METALLURGICAL OR MATERIALS TECHNICIAN

Vetassess: 15th September 2016

EOI lodged: 22nd September 2016

SA Invitation: 2nd November 2016

Visa Lodged: 16th November 2016

CO contact: 14th December 2016 (Pregnancy letter for my Spouse)

Reply: 15th December 2016

Visa Grant: ???


----------



## Mohsobhy86 (Feb 28, 2016)

Q20 said:


> Congrats to all who got grants recently!
> 
> Guys I need some advise.. My CO contacted me on 26th of October and requested some additional documents.. I uploaded all the documents promptly expect Saudi Arabia PCC which I could not arrange as I have left Saudi Arabia permanently and as per the DIBP website if you have left Saudi Arabia permanently then the Exit Document can fulfill the requirements as well for PCC..
> 
> ...


Don't worry, I faced the same situation last month, and I uploaded the final Exist stamp for me as well my wife, and the next contact they asked for the IELTS only, Which mean they approve on the Final Exist paper from KSA

Just upload the paper to your IMMI account and confirm the information have been provided.


----------



## jv1313 (Dec 18, 2016)

shwetskapurs said:


> Woww..many congrats phy. I guess you should share that email you sent to CO...what golden words you wrote there that you got the grant in one hour?


yes plz share the overview of ur mail phy


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Signing off from a disappointing 2016

Can't imagine this crazy and painful wait - 16 months since application and 8 months since a reply on an NJ query 

Anyways our sad stories will continue - wish everyone on the forum a wonderful Christmas and a splendid 2017 

God bless us all and hope we all see our dreams coming through next year


----------



## devi_sswl (Dec 22, 2016)

abcbog said:


> Dears,
> My CO is called *Kelly*, and he/ she has contacted my first time on 14th Dec '16 asking about my wife's pregnancy letter. I have replied on the next day with the recommended documents.
> Is anyone has the same CO? In normal cases, When might he/ she contact me?
> 
> ...


You will get visa very soon because they are grating visa very fast of 312912

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## abcbog (Dec 19, 2016)

devi_sswl said:


> You will get visa very soon because they are grating visa very fast of 312912
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


Thanks for this motivational words.


ANZSCO Code: 312912: METALLURGICAL OR MATERIALS TECHNICIAN

Vetassess: 15th September 2016

EOI lodged: 22nd September 2016

SA Invitation: 2nd November 2016

Visa Lodged: 16th November 2016

CO contact: 14th December 2016 (Pregnancy letter for my Spouse)

Reply: 15th December 2016

Visa Grant: ???


----------



## devi_sswl (Dec 22, 2016)

I have got visa in same occupation with in 10 days so don't wary 

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## abcbog (Dec 19, 2016)

devi_sswl said:


> I have got visa in same occupation with in 10 days so don't wary
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


Congratulations dear friend, wish you al the best.
Which state, for me it is the SA one.


ANZSCO Code: 312912: METALLURGICAL OR MATERIALS TECHNICIAN

Vetassess: 15th September 2016

EOI lodged: 22nd September 2016

SA Invitation: 2nd November 2016

Visa Lodged: 16th November 2016

CO contact: 14th December 2016 (Pregnancy letter for my Spouse)

Reply: 15th December 2016

Visa Grant: ???


----------



## AndyK2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Hello,

I am another silent follower of this forum. I am happy to inform that I (with my family) got the grant today! The email landed in our mailbox at around 5:15 a.m. IST.
This forum has been extremely helpful in our journey till now, thanks to all the people on this forum!!

My timeline is as given below:
ANZCO code : 261112 System Analyst
Invitation: 28th Sep 2016
Visa Lodge : 4th October 2016
CO contact : 10th October 2016 - CO asked for everything since we had not uploaded anything yet
Uploaded documents : 12th October 2016
Responded to CO after completion of Medicals : 17th October 2016
Grant : 22nd December 2016 

-AndyK


----------



## Mohsobhy86 (Feb 28, 2016)

AndyK2016 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am another silent follower of this forum. I am happy to inform that I (with my family) got the grant today! The email landed in our mailbox at around 5:15 a.m. IST.
> This forum has been extremely helpful in our journey till now, thanks to all the people on this forum!!
> ...


lane:lane:: 

Congrats


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Greg1946 said:


> Signing off from a disappointing 2016
> 
> Can't imagine this crazy and painful wait - 16 months since application and 8 months since a reply on an NJ query
> 
> ...




I wish all the best in the new year and a quick grant. 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Phy (Aug 4, 2016)

shwetskapurs said:


> Woww..many congrats phy. I guess you should share that email you sent to CO...what golden words you wrote there that you got the grant in one hour?


Nothing special at all.
When CO sent me VAC2 invoice I think my assessment was almost done and after paying VAC2 I would get grant soon. However, after 2 weeks of waiting without any news I emailed CO to check my payment. I said that it was big amount and I did not want it come to wrong place. 
I silently reminded CO about my case and as my case is almost done I think after read my email they check my payment and gave me grant at once.
SO if you pay VAC2 already you can do the same as I do and I hope you will get grant soon.


----------



## melkmaid (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm also team Adelaide.. CO's name is Megan.. last contact on 20th Dec asking for Form 815.. now, anxiously waiting... hoping to get the grant soon...


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Mates
I have applied 190 visa on 14 August 2015, last contact by CO was on 14 Jan 2016 looking for proof of paid employment.I gathered all the documentation from my employers and upload through immiaccount on 8 Feb 2016. Still waiting anxiously for DIBP's decision from last 16 months.

I am very disappointed at this moment because DIBP just sent me standard reply that my application is under routine checks and doc verification.Or may be security checks.

I dont know exactly what is going on......I am still hoping something will happen in 2017 !!!! 

How many applicants are in the same situation waiting for decision for more than a year??

Please advise me I am loosing hope day by day. 

Thanks


----------



## Pranav1984 (Aug 9, 2016)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi Mates
> I have applied 190 visa on 14 August 2015, last contact by CO was on 14 Jan 2016 looking for proof of paid employment.I gathered all the documentation from my employers and upload through immiaccount on 8 Feb 2016. Still waiting anxiously for DIBP's decision from last 16 months.
> 
> I am very disappointed at this moment because DIBP just sent me standard reply that my application is under routine checks and doc verification.Or may be security checks.
> ...


Hey buddy, I am in a similar situation. Applied 190 on 17 Sep 2015, co allotted on 2nd Nov. Since then, there has been no contact from their side apart from standard reply to my few mails.


----------



## devi_sswl (Dec 22, 2016)

Pranav1984 said:


> Hey buddy, I am in a similar situation. Applied 190 on 17 Sep 2015, co allotted on 2nd Nov. Since then, there has been no contact from their side apart from standard reply to my few mails.


I think you will send mail again of dibp. Same as situation my frnd have and today co contact with him 



Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

Pranav1984 said:


> Hey buddy, I am in a similar situation. Applied 190 on 17 Sep 2015, co allotted on 2nd Nov. Since then, there has been no contact from their side apart from standard reply to my few mails.






bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi Mates
> 
> I have applied 190 visa on 14 August 2015, last contact by CO was on 14 Jan 2016 looking for proof of paid employment.I gathered all the documentation from my employers and upload through immiaccount on 8 Feb 2016. Still waiting anxiously for DIBP's decision from last 16 months.
> 
> ...




December 2015... 384 days and counting


----------



## melkmaid (Oct 15, 2016)

dakshch said:


> December 2015... 384 days and counting


bro, may I know what documents were asked from you in your first CO correspondence?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

devi_sswl said:


> I think you will send mail again of dibp. Same as situation my frnd have and today co contact with him
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk




Why?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pranav1984 (Aug 9, 2016)

melkmaid said:


> bro, may I know what documents were asked from you in your first CO correspondence?


How does it matter? Although, co did not ask for any documents, she just sent an acknowledgment. I had already attached all the documents including pcc , medicals, form 80, Ielts score, support documents for education and work, etc at the time of lodging application. As per my knowledge, they only ask you to send the missing documents.


----------



## desideep (Jul 15, 2015)

Been in the same situation applied on 4th august 2015



Pranav1984 said:


> Hey buddy, I am in a similar situation. Applied 190 on 17 Sep 2015, co allotted on 2nd Nov. Since then, there has been no contact from their side apart from standard reply to my few mails.





devi_sswl said:


> I think you will send mail again of dibp. Same as situation my frnd have and today co contact with him
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk





dakshch said:


> December 2015... 384 days and counting


----------



## dakshch (Mar 18, 2016)

melkmaid said:


> bro, may I know what documents were asked from you in your first CO correspondence?




I front loaded everything. They just asked me for the PtE scores to be sent online


----------



## rabeeh80 (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi guys .. I have been waiting for the visa grant for 200 days now .. I am aware that some get a quick grant (within 1 or 2 months) and others have been waiting for more than a year now ... My question is : how much does your religion and nationality play a role in this delay? I am a muslim Arab .. 

Sent from my SM-G9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rabeeh80 said:


> Hi guys .. I have been waiting for the visa grant for 200 days now .. I am aware that some get a quick grant (within 1 or 2 months) and others have been waiting for more than a year now ... My question is : how much does your religion and nationality play a role in this delay? I am a muslim Arab ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9200 using Tapatalk




Do you really even think that religion matters? 

I would suggest to modify your views.  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rabeeh80 (Oct 14, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Do you really even think that religion matters?
> 
> I would suggest to modify your views.
> 
> ...


I am not saying they matter.. I am just trying to explain the delays.. 

Sent from my SM-G9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rabeeh80 said:


> I am not saying they matter.. I am just trying to explain the delays..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9200 using Tapatalk




The reason for the prolonged processing is usually External Checks which are carried out by agencies which are outside of DIBP control. 

There are might (!!!) be a correlation with nationality, as nationals are subject to more thorough checks, due to the political or any other valid reason. . 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rabeeh80 (Oct 14, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> The reason for the prolonged processing is usually External Checks which are carried out by agencies which are outside of DIBP control.
> 
> There are might (!!!) be a correlation with nationality, as nationals are subject to more thorough checks, due to the political or any other valid reason. .
> 
> ...


Yes that's what I thought .. thanks for your confirmation 

Sent from my SM-G9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm waiting for my visa grant since June 15th 2016.
I've applied on code 261311.

Is there anyone else waiting so long in this category? 
I'm from India.


----------



## rabeeh80 (Oct 14, 2016)

balajimkala said:


> I'm waiting for my visa grant since June 15th 2016.
> I've applied on code 261311.
> 
> Is there anyone else waiting so long in this category?
> I'm from India.


I am also waiting since 15 June 2016. 

Sent from my SM-G9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## devi_sswl (Dec 22, 2016)

balajimkala said:


> I'm waiting for my visa grant since June 15th 2016.
> I've applied on code 261311.
> 
> Is there anyone else waiting so long in this category?
> I'm from India.


Which state you have applied in 261311

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Moneyjheeta (Apr 11, 2016)

balajimkala said:


> I'm waiting for my visa grant since June 15th 2016.
> I've applied on code 261311.
> 
> Is there anyone else waiting so long in this category?
> I'm from India.


Me too waiting ... applied on 22 june 2016...261311 190subclass

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

devi_sswl said:


> which state you have applied in 261311
> 
> sent from my sm-j710fn using tapatalk


nsw


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

I was worried that it was just me, but I'm happy to know that I'm not alone.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

balajimkala said:


> I'm waiting for my visa grant since June 15th 2016.
> I've applied on code 261311.
> 
> Is there anyone else waiting so long in this category?
> I'm from India.




Waiting does not depend on anzsco. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Waiting does not depend on anzsco.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


I didn't know that 

Any idea when can I expect the grant? Approximately?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

balajimkala said:


> I didn't know that
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea when can I expect the grant? Approximately?



Please use grant estimator tool, it is very accurate. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

:hat:


andreyx108b said:


> Please use grant estimator tool, it is very accurate.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Where can I find it?


----------



## abcbog (Dec 19, 2016)

abcbog said:


> Dears,
> My CO is called *Kelly*, and he/ she has contacted my first time on 14th Dec '16 asking about my wife's pregnancy letter. I have replied on the next day with the recommended documents.
> Is anyone has the same CO? In normal cases, When might he/ she contact me?
> 
> ...



Dear expats,
My spouse application shows this message_ 'Health clearance provided - no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalized. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing timers for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examination in the meantime._'
What is the meaning of this message? for your information, the chest x-ray did not apply due to the pregnancy!

TIA
ANZSCO Code: 312912: METALLURGICAL OR MATERIALS TECHNICIAN

Vetassess: 15th September 2016

EOI lodged: 22nd September 2016

SA Invitation: 2nd November 2016

Visa Lodged: 16th November 2016

CO contact: 14th December 2016 (Pregnancy letter for my Spouse)

Reply: 15th December 2016

Visa Grant: ???


----------



## devi_sswl (Dec 22, 2016)

abcbog said:


> Dear expats,
> My spouse application shows this message_ 'Health clearance provided - no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalized. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing timers for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examination in the meantime._'
> What is the meaning of this message? for your information, the chest x-ray did not apply due to the pregnancy!
> ...


Wait for few days you will get good news ... today is national holiday in Australia.. 

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

abcbog said:


> Dear expats,
> 
> My spouse application shows this message_ 'Health clearance provided - no action required
> 
> ...




You are good. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## devi_sswl (Dec 22, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> You are good.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Which state you are planning to move in Australia? 

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## abcbog (Dec 19, 2016)

devi_sswl said:


> Which state you are planning to move in Australia?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


SA.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

devi_sswl said:


> Which state you are planning to move in Australia?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk




I live in Sydney.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

balajimkala said:


> :hat:
> 
> Where can I find it?


Thanks for messaging the link. Unfortunately the link disappointed me a bit. I am the oldest candidate in the whole list in 261311 waiting for the grant :O A lot of people were granted even after my application date. That's a bit depressing.

Anyway, fingers crossed hoping for the best - sooner than later.


----------



## melkmaid (Oct 15, 2016)

anybody from team Adelaide got a golden letter today?


----------



## drasadqamar (Oct 13, 2016)

HI everybody,
I lodged 189 visa application under Medical Administrator category on Dec 8, 2016. Uploaded all docs except medicals and PCC. 
CO of Adelaide contacted: 19th Dec 2016 asking for PCC and medicals
All documents including PCC and medicals submitted on: 27th Dec 2016
Now waiting for response.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

balajimkala said:


> Thanks for messaging the link. Unfortunately the link disappointed me a bit. I am the oldest candidate in the whole list in 261311 waiting for the grant :O A lot of people were granted even after my application date. That's a bit depressing.
> 
> Anyway, fingers crossed hoping for the best - sooner than later.




Anzsco is quite irrelevant, you are most likely stuck in external checks 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

Stuck?! So even DIBP can't do anything about it! Damn!


----------



## prateik (Dec 10, 2016)

Grant came today.
Occupation : Accountant
Points : 70 + 5 (ss)
Visa : NSW 190
EOI date : 10/10/2016
NSW invitation : 27/10/2016
NSW nomination approved on : 7/11/2016
Visa Lodgement date : 12/11/2016
Visa Grant : 03/01/2017
Immigration Office : Adelaide. 
I wish good luck to all who are waiting. 
May the force be with you.
Regards
Prateik .


----------



## jaspreet2108 (Aug 19, 2014)

By Waheguru Ji's grace, I have received 190 grant notification today morning for me and my wife. It took exactly 4 months and 2 CO contacts since lodging visa to get the grant. My initial entry date is 13th Sep 2017, exactly one year after my medicals. I am planning to make my first entry in Aug 2017.

Thanks to this forum for providing valuable information at right times and for the continuous motivation. I had planned to migrate to Australia in 2014 but lost hope somewhere by the end of 2014. I thought about it a lot and started the process again in May 2016. Now, by God's grace, I am planning to move there permanently in 2018.

I wish all of you best of luck.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

prateik said:


> Grant came today.
> Occupation : Accountant
> Points : 70 + 5 (ss)
> Visa : NSW 190
> ...


congrats Prateik


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

What a day . Good news from morning . All the best guys

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

prateik said:


> Grant came today.
> Occupation : Accountant
> Points : 70 + 5 (ss)
> Visa : NSW 190
> ...


Congratulations !

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

jaspreet2108 said:


> By Waheguru Ji's grace, I have received 190 grant notification today morning for me and my wife. It took exactly 4 months and 2 CO contacts since lodging visa to get the grant. My initial entry date is 13th Sep 2017, exactly one year after my medicals. I am planning to make my first entry in Aug 2017.
> 
> Thanks to this forum for providing valuable information at right times and for the continuous motivation. I had planned to migrate to Australia in 2014 but lost hope somewhere by the end of 2014. I thought about it a lot and started the process again in May 2016. Now, by God's grace, I am planning to move there permanently in 2018.
> 
> I wish all of you best of luck.


Congratulations !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## drasadqamar (Oct 13, 2016)

jaspreet2108 said:


> By Waheguru Ji's grace, I have received 190 grant notification today morning for me and my wife. It took exactly 4 months and 2 CO contacts since lodging visa to get the grant. My initial entry date is 13th Sep 2017, exactly one year after my medicals. I am planning to make my first entry in Aug 2017.
> 
> Thanks to this forum for providing valuable information at right times and for the continuous motivation. I had planned to migrate to Australia in 2014 but lost hope somewhere by the end of 2014. I thought about it a lot and started the process again in May 2016. Now, by God's grace, I am planning to move there permanently in 2018.
> I'll
> I wish all of you best of luck.


Heartiest congratulations to you...wish you a prosperous life there..


----------



## drasadqamar (Oct 13, 2016)

prateik said:


> Grant came today.
> Occupation : Accountant
> Points : 70 + 5 (ss)
> Visa : NSW 190
> ...


Congratulations on your bro..God bless you


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

jaspreet2108 said:


> By Waheguru Ji's grace, I have received 190 grant notification today morning for me and my wife. It took exactly 4 months and 2 CO contacts since lodging visa to get the grant. My initial entry date is 13th Sep 2017, exactly one year after my medicals. I am planning to make my first entry in Aug 2017.
> 
> Thanks to this forum for providing valuable information at right times and for the continuous motivation. I had planned to migrate to Australia in 2014 but lost hope somewhere by the end of 2014. I thought about it a lot and started the process again in May 2016. Now, by God's grace, I am planning to move there permanently in 2018.
> 
> I wish all of you best of luck.


Congrats Jaspreet. Good luck for ur new journey.:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi experts. Pls suggest I have applied as Real Estate Representative(612115). I have not seen anyone applied in this category. What are the chances of getting PR in this category


----------



## Annichristie (May 8, 2014)

Hi Maverick..

Any update from your side?

I Lodged my application on *12th November 2016*
Co Contacted *23rd November 2016* for additional documents
documents uploaded with medical *6th December 2016*
Till now no updates...


----------



## Annichristie (May 8, 2014)

Maverick_VJ said:


> Congratulations on your grant buddy. All the very best in your future endeavors.


Hi Maverick..

Any update From your side?

I Lodged my application on *12th November 2016*
Co COntacted *23rd November 2016* for additional documents
documents uploaded with medical *6th December 2016*
Till now no updates...

Thanks


----------



## Annichristie (May 8, 2014)

*any updates?*

Hi Maverick..

Any update from your side?

I Lodged my application on *12th November 2016*
Co Contacted *23rd November 2016 *for additional documents
documents uploaded with medical *6th December 2016*
Till now no updates...


Thanks


----------



## Riya07 (Dec 10, 2016)

Just got informed by our agent we got the golden email yesterday 3 jan.


----------



## jaspreet2108 (Aug 19, 2014)

drasadqamar said:


> Heartiest congratulations to you...wish you a prosperous life there..


Thanks a lot  

Wish you best of luck.


----------



## jaspreet2108 (Aug 19, 2014)

Annichristie said:


> Hi Maverick..
> 
> Any update from your side?
> 
> ...


I think that in most cases they take their sweet time (around 1-1.5 months) to reply back. They will get back to you if they need more information or you will get grant in another month or half.


----------



## Maverick_VJ (Sep 26, 2016)

Annichristie said:


> Hi Maverick..
> 
> Any update from your side?
> 
> ...


@Annichristie! There is no update and I am taking each day at a time. After CO's request on 15th November for medicals, getting the slot for medicals and uploading the report from the medicals section of the hospital was eventually done on 29th November. As per immitracker, I will have to wait for my case to be serviced again. It will ideally take another 50 to 60 days minimum for any response to be received.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Annichristie said:


> Hi Maverick..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You would hear in next 2-6 weeks for sure. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## shjuthani (Nov 27, 2012)

samage said:


> Touch 200 days today since visa lodging.......Wait continue wait wait......


Hi Samage,

I have received natural justice letter. Can you help me out how to respond on the same???

Regards


----------



## Riya07 (Dec 10, 2016)

Visa lodged 18 oct 2016
Co contact 4 nov 2016
Document submitted 7 nov 2016
Visa grant 3 jan 2017


----------



## rabeeh80 (Oct 14, 2016)

shjuthani said:


> Hi Samage,
> 
> I have received natural justice letter. Can you help me out how to respond on the same???
> 
> Regards


What was their concern? Watch out .. sometimes it is better to withdraw the application if you can't reply with proper justifications 

Sent from my SM-G9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Riya07 said:


> Visa lodged 18 oct 2016
> Co contact 4 nov 2016
> Document submitted 7 nov 2016
> Visa grant 3 jan 2017


Congrats Riya,

you had wonderful new year gift..eace:


----------



## Riya07 (Dec 10, 2016)

dreamsanj said:


> Riya07 said:
> 
> 
> > Visa lodged 18 oct 2016
> ...



Thanks a lot. And a very happy new year to u.
Indeed a very lovely present for my family.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Riya07 said:


> Visa lodged 18 oct 2016
> Co contact 4 nov 2016
> Document submitted 7 nov 2016
> Visa grant 3 jan 2017




Congrats! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Riya07 (Dec 10, 2016)

Congrats! 


Thanks a lot

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

people who have applied after July are getting their grabts. but some like me who logde their application in previous fy are still waiting. I have waitrd so far patiencly but i have started to loose now. why we are put on hold? anyone please


----------



## Riya07 (Dec 10, 2016)

harinderjitf5 said:


> people who have applied after July are getting their grabts. but some like me who logde their application in previous fy are still waiting. I have waitrd so far patiencly but i have started to loose now. why we are put on hold? anyone please


I think it depends on the job code. N my agent here in malaysia just us if u have applied for state sponsorship at times the state stops giving the grant if the quota completes so the remaining people have to wait till the state opens the qouta again


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

but nsw quota was ipen last fy and in this fy too.


Riya07 said:


> I think it depends on the job code. N my agent here in malaysia just us if u have applied for state sponsorship at times the state stops giving the grant if the quota completes so the remaining people have to wait till the state opens the qouta again


----------



## Riya07 (Dec 10, 2016)

harinderjitf5 said:


> but nsw quota was ipen last fy and in this fy too.
> 
> 
> Riya07 said:
> ...


It gets open but once a required no of grants are given they slow down and at times stop. This is what the consultant I hired told us. Thats the reason why we didn't apply for 190


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

Riya07 said:


> Visa lodged 18 oct 2016
> Co contact 4 nov 2016
> Document submitted 7 nov 2016
> Visa grant 3 jan 2017


Congratulations !
CO ?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Riya07 (Dec 10, 2016)

Mitul Patel said:


> Riya07 said:
> 
> 
> > Visa lodged 18 oct 2016
> ...


Thanks Co was Afsaneh


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

arnav12 said:


> Hi experts. Pls suggest I have applied as Real Estate Representative(612115). I have not seen anyone applied in this category. What are the chances of getting PR in this category


it is not open for 189

it is open for 190 in ACT and 489 in SA

if you manage to get nomination from ACT/SA then you can apply for 190/489 in respective states


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Riya07 said:


> Just got informed by our agent we got the golden email yesterday 3 jan.


Congratulations for the visa grant


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

harinderjitf5 said:


> people who have applied after July are getting their grabts. but some like me who logde their application in previous fy are still waiting. I have waitrd so far patiencly but i have started to loose now. why we are put on hold? anyone please


dont loose hope, there are people like me also



Riya07 said:


> I think it depends on the job code. N my agent here in malaysia just us if u have applied for state sponsorship at times the state stops giving the grant if the quota completes so the remaining people have to wait till the state opens the qouta again


that logic seems to be acceptable at the end of year - May/June, not midway i.e. December/January


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

yes


sultan_azam said:


> dont loose hope, there are people like me also
> 
> 
> 
> that logic seems to be acceptable at the end of year - May/June, not midway i.e. December/January


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> it is not open for 189
> 
> it is open for 190 in ACT and 489 in SA
> 
> if you manage to get nomination from ACT/SA then you can apply for 190/489 in respective states


Thanks for replying sultan. Yes I have got nomination from ACT in August Under Subclass 190. Lodged visa on 30th Aug. Then first CO contacted for PCC & Medicals. Later in December asked for form 80 again. I resubmitted that & till now no response. Can you suggest how much time it can take more ??


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

arnav12 said:


> Thanks for replying sultan. Yes I have got nomination from ACT in August Under Subclass 190. Lodged visa on 30th Aug. Then first CO contacted for PCC & Medicals. Later in December asked for form 80 again. I resubmitted that & till now no response. Can you suggest how much time it can take more ??


Average timeline is 3-6 weeks, 

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> Average timeline is 3-6 weeks,
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


Ok. This timeline is from visa Lodging date or last document submitted to them.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

arnav12 said:


> Ok. This timeline is from visa Lodging date or last document submitted to them.


I think when we submit the requested documents, they verify that and if the verification involves some more time like a rnr letter or something similar then it could take time but if it something like pte test score which is already verified then they issue the grant soon provided all other documents have been through

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> I think when we submit the requested documents, they verify that and if the verification involves some more time like a rnr letter or something similar then it could take time but if it something like pte test score which is already verified then they issue the grant soon provided all other documents have been through
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


Ok great. Thank you solving my queries as my agent was also not able to answer these queries. He always said can't say anything as it all depends on CO.


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Quick update guys - I have had a co contact yesterday asking me to redo Medicals and pcc
My timelines 
Application date- 17th August 2015 - crossed 500 days 
Several contacts however the last one was on 21st march with an NJ- replied on 16th April 2016 and was waiting since then


----------



## Pranav1984 (Aug 9, 2016)

Greg1946 said:


> Quick update guys - I have had a co contact yesterday asking me to redo Medicals and pcc
> My timelines
> Application date- 17th August 2015 - crossed 500 days
> Several contacts however the last one was on 21st march with an NJ- replied on 16th April 2016 and was waiting since then


Great news.. gives some hope to me as well. 
Lodged my visa on 17 Sep 2015. No co contact since then apart from acknowledgment mail from co on 2 nd Nov 2015.


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

Pranav1984 said:


> Great news.. gives some hope to me as well.
> 
> Lodged my visa on 17 Sep 2015. No co contact since then apart from acknowledgment mail from co on 2 nd Nov 2015.




Ohh man. You guys have been waiting for so long. All the best.


----------



## Pranav1984 (Aug 9, 2016)

Greg1946 said:


> Quick update guys - I have had a co contact yesterday asking me to redo Medicals and pcc
> My timelines
> Application date- 17th August 2015 - crossed 500 days
> Several contacts however the last one was on 21st march with an NJ- replied on 16th April 2016 and was waiting since then


What is the status in your immigration account and has it ever changed? What is your job code?


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Information request - changed from assessment in progress 

Job code - 149212


----------



## thepirate (Aug 8, 2016)

I know CO allocation is kind of unpredictable for us but do we have any trend where CO allocation can be identified. Like I lodged my Visa on Dec 21 but uploaded docs till 27 Dec. Yesterday also I submitted my resume and today plan to upload my passport size photo. Apart from that every doc is uploaded.

My query is at the time of CO allocation will I be among the last preferred candidates among 21st Dec invitation around as many finished doc uploading a lot earlier.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Greg1946 said:


> Quick update guys - I have had a co contact yesterday asking me to redo Medicals and pcc
> My timelines
> Application date- 17th August 2015 - crossed 500 days
> Several contacts however the last one was on 21st march with an NJ- replied on 16th April 2016 and was waiting since then


Hey mate, it has been so long for you. with this CO contact it seems your case is ready to be granted however PCC and medicals have expired and hence they asked for a new one.

all the best, you will get it soon


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

thepirate said:


> I know CO allocation is kind of unpredictable for us but do we have any trend where CO allocation can be identified. Like I lodged my Visa on Dec 21 but uploaded docs till 27 Dec. Yesterday also I submitted my resume and today plan to upload my passport size photo. Apart from that every doc is uploaded.
> 
> My query is at the time of CO allocation will I be among the last preferred candidates among 21st Dec invitation around as many finished doc uploading a lot earlier.


you have applied and uploaded all docs withing 7 days of visa lodge, why do you think you will experience back bencher thing ?


for information i have applied and uploaded documents after 5 weeks of invitation, still i got CO request on 21st day

rest assured, your case will be picked up soon, if they need anything they will inform you


----------



## Sandyimmi (Jul 23, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> harinderjitf5 said:
> 
> 
> > people who have applied after July are getting their grabts. but some like me who logde their application in previous fy are still waiting. I have waitrd so far patiencly but i have started to loose now. why we are put on hold? anyone please
> ...


Does grant depend on quota? I thought once you receive invitation to apply there is no quota system.


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

Sandyimmi said:


> Does grant depend on quota? I thought once you receive invitation to apply there is no quota system.


I don't think that there is quota for visa. But yes, for nominations, it is there. So issuing of visas may rely on checks only as per my opinion. 
Experts' comments solicited.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## rohit_99129 (Oct 10, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> you have applied and uploaded all docs withing 7 days of visa lodge, why do you think you will experience back bencher thing ?
> 
> 
> for information i have applied and uploaded documents after 5 weeks of invitation, still i got CO request on 21st day
> ...


Hi Sultan Azam,

Just looked at your timeline, and got to know that you have been granted the visa. Congrats for that 

My application still stays on hold. I had not submitted PCC and health report, as we are expecting baby. As suggested by you, I had submitted application change with the medical report about pregnancy. Also, I replied over the e-mail to the CO letting him know the situation. All this is way back in 1st-2nd week of Dec; however, i haven't heard back from them at all. So a month has gone by without any communication.

Please do let me know, if i can do any thing other than just waiting

Thanks
Rohit


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

rohit_99129 said:


> Hi Sultan Azam,
> 
> Just looked at your timeline, and got to know that you have been granted the visa. Congrats for that
> 
> ...


thanks Rohit

they will come back to you asking PCC, probably in Jan last week or Feb 1st week based on my experience 


*I had submitted application change * - you have submitted form 1022 or application change ??


----------



## rohit_99129 (Oct 10, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> thanks Rohit
> 
> they will come back to you asking PCC, probably in Jan last week or Feb 1st week based on my experience
> 
> ...



Thanks for your reply. 
It is 1022. I already have got PCC done in the beginning of Nov, but didnt submit. If they come back asking for PCC, I am thinking of redoing it and submit the fresh one, so that i get a later IED.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

rohit_99129 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> It is 1022. I already have got PCC done in the beginning of Nov, but didnt submit. If they come back asking for PCC, I am thinking of redoing it and submit the fresh one, so that i get a later IED.


yes getting a fresh PCC will be better


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Can anyone provide gsm Adelaide number ?


----------



## Tapidum (Mar 4, 2016)

i need to ask following: 
I landed in Melbourne on initial entry for 189 visa . DIBP has only posted a stamp of "Arrived 28 Dec 2016 Melbourne Airport 915G" on my passport.
Is it enough ? or there is a requirement of having passport stamped for "Permanent Residency" by some other deptt / office. ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Tapidum said:


> i need to ask following:
> I landed in Melbourne on initial entry for 189 visa . DIBP has only posted a stamp of "Arrived 28 Dec 2016 Melbourne Airport 915G" on my passport.
> Is it enough ? or there is a requirement of having passport stamped for "Permanent Residency" by some other deptt / office. ?




Its enough. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mohsobhy86 (Feb 28, 2016)

Today Morning I got the Grant letter after 20 days for last contact. the first entry before 30/10-2017.


----------



## drasadqamar (Oct 13, 2016)

Mohsobhy86 said:


> Today Morning I got the Grant letter after 20 days for last contact. the first entry before 30/10-2017.


Congratulations.. when did you lodge visa application and which category


----------



## Mohsobhy86 (Feb 28, 2016)

drasadqamar said:


> Congratulations.. when did you lodge visa application and which category




Lodge 22-oct
First contact 31-oct
2nd contact 13- Dec
Grant 11-Jan

Electrical Engineer Code 233111



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

Mohsobhy86 said:


> Lodge 22-oct
> First contact 31-oct
> 2nd contact 13- Dec
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Tapidum said:


> i need to ask following:
> I landed in Melbourne on initial entry for 189 visa . DIBP has only posted a stamp of "Arrived 28 Dec 2016 Melbourne Airport 915G" on my passport.
> Is it enough ? or there is a requirement of having passport stamped for "Permanent Residency" by some other deptt / office. ?


that is more then enough....

all the best for journey ahead


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Mohsobhy86 said:


> Today Morning I got the Grant letter after 20 days for last contact. the first entry before 30/10-2017.


Congratulations


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Mohsobhy86 said:


> Today Morning I got the Grant letter after 20 days for last contact. the first entry before 30/10-2017.




Congrats!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aus1984 (Sep 27, 2016)

Mohsobhy86 said:


> Today Morning I got the Grant letter after 20 days for last contact. the first entry before 30/10-2017.


Congratulation ...


----------



## gsbhatia55 (Apr 28, 2016)

did anyone got CO Hong?


----------



## Anand23 (Nov 7, 2013)

Guys,
Excited to inform you that I have got the grant today after 296 days of waiting. Really appreciate the support provided by all of you on this forum to achieve this milestone. 
Thanks a ton.


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Congrats bro. Relief to know that you got it after 296 days. It means I will get it some day too.


Anand23 said:


> Guys,
> Excited to inform you that I have got the grant today after 296 days of waiting. Really appreciate the support provided by all of you on this forum to achieve this milestone.
> Thanks a ton.


----------



## mohnishsharma (Oct 6, 2015)

A big congrats to everyone who received the grants today.

And good luck to those who are waiting for it....like me.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Anand23 said:


> Guys,
> Excited to inform you that I have got the grant today after 296 days of waiting. Really appreciate the support provided by all of you on this forum to achieve this milestone.
> Thanks a ton.


Congrats Anand


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

What time of the day usually we get the grants? 

Is it like around 5am IST we get invites post ROI or any time of the Australian working hours? Just curious so I don't expect any mail after a specific time of the day


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

balajimkala said:


> What time of the day usually we get the grants?
> 
> Is it like around 5am IST we get invites post ROI or any time of the Australian working hours? Just curious so I don't expect any mail after a specific time of the day




Whenever co approves your case.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## drasadqamar (Oct 13, 2016)

Anand23 said:


> Guys,
> Excited to inform you that I have got the grant today after 296 days of waiting. Really appreciate the support provided by all of you on this forum to achieve this milestone.
> Thanks a ton.


Congratulations bro...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

balajimkala said:


> What time of the day usually we get the grants?
> 
> Is it like around 5am IST we get invites post ROI or any time of the Australian working hours? Just curious so I don't expect any mail after a specific time of the day


it ranges from 4.15 AM IST to 14:42 PM IST, i am telling this based on various grants received


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

That's any hour of the working day. Alrite. Thanks guys.


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

Anand23 said:


> Guys,
> Excited to inform you that I have got the grant today after 296 days of waiting. Really appreciate the support provided by all of you on this forum to achieve this milestone.
> Thanks a ton.


Congrats Anand :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## CaJn (Jan 9, 2017)

Anand23 said:


> Guys,
> Excited to inform you that I have got the grant today after 296 days of waiting. Really appreciate the support provided by all of you on this forum to achieve this milestone.
> Thanks a ton.


Congratulations!
I can't imagine how you managed the last 7 months, kudos to you


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

*Waiting time after responding GSM Adelaide CO (Case Officer)*

Based on available myimmitracker data, I looked upon cases similar to me where 'Evidence of Language Ability' was requested for Spouse.

When the only data required was proof of functional English for spouse, GSM Adelaide has taken time between 8 to 98 days. The median in these cases is around 30 days after responding to CO.

Wait time starts !!


----------



## Annichristie (May 8, 2014)

ashishjain said:


> Based on available myimmitracker data, I looked upon cases similar to me where 'Evidence of Language Ability' was requested for Spouse.
> 
> When the only data required was proof of functional English for spouse, GSM Adelaide has taken time between 8 to 98 days. The median in these cases is around 30 days after responding to CO.
> 
> Wait time starts !!



Hi Ashish,

Can I give the Degree got in English as a 'Evidence of Language Ability'.

As My Husband has studied in English medium and got master degree from UK as well.

Thanks
Annie


----------



## taniska (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi

My friend submited the spouse functional english knowledge proof on 18th Nov 2016.
And no more documents pending. He didn't get any response yet.

He is at Sydney now on onsite trip and he has to leave back to India on 27th Jan. No possibility of extending since already extended twice hoping that he will get grant. He only has hope now.. is there any way we can contact the GSM and convey the situation and request for priority if possible. He was allocated GSM Adelaide.

Any advise will help.

Thanks


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

Well, this kind of delay is really frustrating. I am allocated GSM adelaide too (day before yesterday and responded yesterday for same document as your friend).

There is *no harm* in contacting GSM however based on others experience I doubt any fruitful response.

*Which documents* did he submit for spouse english proof?



taniska said:


> Hi
> 
> My friend submitted the spouse functional english knowledge proof on 18th Nov 2016.
> And no more documents pending. He didn't get any response yet.
> ...


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

No, as per DIBP guidelines and the 'Request Details' letter I received from GSM, degree alone is not sufficient to prove functional English.

It is suggested that you get signed letter from awarding institution that 'Medium of instruction' was English in all communications i.e. lectures, exams etc. for a degree with study period of 2 years or more.

and not to repeat the mistake that I did, with the letter, also supply the degree certificate and mark-sheets for supporting evidence.



Annichristie said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> Can I give the Degree got in English as a 'Evidence of Language Ability'.
> 
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ashishjain said:


> No, as per DIBP guidelines and the 'Request Details' letter I received from GSM, degree alone is not sufficient to prove functional English.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thats correct.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taniska (Jan 24, 2014)

ashishjain said:


> Well, this kind of delay is really frustrating. I am allocated GSM adelaide too (day before yesterday and responded yesterday for same document as your friend).
> 
> There is *no harm* in contacting GSM however based on others experience I doubt any fruitful response.
> 
> *Which documents* did he submit for spouse english proof?


He submitted graduation certificates and the mark sheets.


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

Annichristie said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> Can I give the Degree got in English as a 'Evidence of Language Ability'.
> 
> ...


Yes you can submit as an 'evidence of language ability' 

however, you should take a letter from your university/institute stating the studied duration,medium and attach color copies or if greyscale certified/attested copies of both Degree certificate and the transcript. if possible allow online access to your transcript so the DIBP can access if they wish to verify.


----------



## Annichristie (May 8, 2014)

ashishjain said:


> No, as per DIBP guidelines and the 'Request Details' letter I received from GSM, degree alone is not sufficient to prove functional English.
> 
> It is suggested that you get signed letter from awarding institution that 'Medium of instruction' was English in all communications i.e. lectures, exams etc. for a degree with study period of 2 years or more.
> 
> and not to repeat the mistake that I did, with the letter, also supply the degree certificate and mark-sheets for supporting evidence.



Hi Ashish,,

Thanks for the reply.

When My husband applied student visa for the Master degree in UK.

He got the letter from his Bachelor Engineering institute, for stating that he has studied 4 years in English medium.

And Obviously, His Master s Degree From UK is in English.

Also I got his 5 point as a partner's point, so he assessed his degree with Engineers Australia. (And for that he has given IELTS - But not in last 12 months) 

I hope that helps CO to understand his functional English.

But, Still What you recon? Is it enough?

Thanks
Ann


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Annichristie said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> Can I give the Degree got in English as a 'Evidence of Language Ability'.
> 
> ...


for functional english you need college letter, the degree certificate written in english may not work


----------



## Annichristie (May 8, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> for functional english you need college letter, the degree certificate written in english may not work


Hi Sultan,

Thanks for the reply.

Yes, It is letter from college of his Bachelor degree. (The same letter he has put to get the Uk- Student Visa- mentioning that His Bachelor degree- 4 years is in the English Language or something) .

And for the Masters (2 year thing) - In the Offer letter mentioned the Language.

Don't know weather will it help?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Annichristie said:


> Hi Ashish,,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> ...


You need university in the UK provide a letter on letterhead stating the: 

1. Duration of the course 
2. Language of instruction 
3. Stamp
4. Signature
5. Date
6. Obviously name of the person for whom the letter issued. 

Good luck


----------



## Annichristie (May 8, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> You need university in the UK provide a letter on letterhead stating the:
> 
> 1. Duration of the course
> 2. Language of instruction
> ...


Hi Andrey,

In this case Uk might not considered. as it was a offer letter sating above information.

But, For Bachelor Degree,

is there any expire date for the Date on the Letter for Proof of English Language. Just asking

As letter issued in 2007. (For his bachelor degree)

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Annichristie said:


> Hi Andrey,
> 
> In this case Uk might not considered. as it was a offer letter sating above information.
> 
> ...


What do you mean not considered? 

As long as all above is on the letter I dont think date of issue matter. But thats my opinion.


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi experts i need some information. I have applied through agent. As suggested in the forum i gone through the steps & imported my application in immiaccount. If i am checking application status :- Its written there that this application requires additional supporting documentation and downside "information provided" button is also active. Please tell what does it mean . I am bit worried & tensed that if they require any information why does my agent has not asked me yet & how can i come to know what information they required. Pls suggest experts i shall be very thankful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Annichristie (May 8, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> What do you mean not considered?
> 
> As long as all above is on the letter I dont think date of issue matter. But thats my opinion.


Hi Andre,

Means For Uk - 2 year master Course. He doesn't have this particular "Proof of English" letter, so might not considered.

All He has is for UK degree is:

Offer Letter - Stating Language of instruction
Duration
Date
Course Start date, End date
ON letter head 

And He has Degree completion certificate of that course.

And go assessed his degree by Eng Aus.

But, For India - Bachelor Degree he has that letter with all information you mentioned.

So, I hope It will be ok.

Thanks


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> for functional english you need college letter, the degree certificate written in english may not work




Hi sultan i need some information. I have applied through agent. As suggested in the forum i gone through the steps & imported my application in immiaccount. If i am checking application status :- Its written there that this application requires additional supporting documentation and downside "information provided" button is also active. Please tell what does it mean . I am bit worried & tensed that if they require any information why does my agent has not asked me yet & how can i come to know what information they required. Pls suggest experts i shall be very thankful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Annichristie said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> ...


i think the letter you mentioned from college(bachelors) will work


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

arnav12 said:


> Hi sultan i need some information. I have applied through agent. As suggested in the forum i gone through the steps & imported my application in immiaccount. If i am checking application status :- Its written there that this application requires additional supporting documentation and downside "information provided" button is also active. Please tell what does it mean . I am bit worried & tensed that if they require any information why does my agent has not asked me yet & how can i come to know what information they required. Pls suggest experts i shall be very thankful
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i have replied to this query in some other thread

go inside the immiaccount by clicking on your TRN, check correspondence and what it states, when it was sent


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

If he has given IELTS then attach that. Though it's valid for 2 years, but it should be given with-in 12 months before lodging visa.

Since, the 12 months have been crossed, it's still no harm attaching the IELTS result along with degree and marksheets of his masters in English from UK.





Annichristie said:


> Hi Ashish,,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> ...


----------



## ranagarima14 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi Folks,

Yesterday CO contacted and asked for Payslips of my last organisation. I have just one payslip apart from this I have tax document & bank statement. Please let me know is it enough or do I need to provide HR letter in company letter head (which has bleak chances).

Experts please help me out 

ANZSCO : 261313
Points: 65
EOI Invitation: 23 Nov 2016
Visa Lodge: 23 Dec 2016
PCC/ Medicals uploaded: 26th Dec
CO Allocated: Adelaide : 17 Jan 2017
Visa Grant: ????


----------



## scorpionking (Aug 27, 2016)

arnav12 said:


> Hi experts i need some information. I have applied through agent. As suggested in the forum i gone through the steps & imported my application in immiaccount. If i am checking application status :- Its written there that this application requires additional supporting documentation and downside "information provided" button is also active. Please tell what does it mean . I am bit worried & tensed that if they require any information why does my agent has not asked me yet & how can i come to know what information they required. Pls suggest experts i shall be very thankful
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tell your agent that you are monitoring the application status. You are not getting free service from agent. You are paying money and why should be afraid of agent?


----------



## scorpionking (Aug 27, 2016)

ranagarima14 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Yesterday CO contacted and asked for Payslips of my last organisation. I have just one payslip apart from this I have tax document & bank statement. Please let me know is it enough or do I need to provide HR letter in company letter head (which has bleak chances).
> 
> ...


Tax document and Bank statements are good enough, as they clearly indicate your salary details from the organization. Have you not uploaded them earlier? Payslip is not mandatory document. However, if the CO is specifically asking Payslips even after uploading the Tax document and Bank statement, you need to provide them.


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

scorpionking said:


> Tell your agent that you are monitoring the application status. You are not getting free service from agent. You are paying money and why should be afraid of agent?


Ok thanx mate.


----------



## deepakjnair (Apr 3, 2016)

*Got my Grant*

Hi Guys ,

Happy to let you know that i have received grant today morning!!!

Thanks to everyone for their guidance...

Was a pleasant surprise !

Check my Signature for timelines.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

deepakjnair said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## feeroz (Sep 28, 2016)

deepakjnair said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Happy to let you know that i have received grant today morning!!!
> 
> ...





Congrats !!!!!

Can't see your timeline....


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

deepakjnair said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats Deepak


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drasadqamar (Oct 13, 2016)

*Immiaccount login problem*

My case is through agent and today I imported application by making new immiaccount as i knew reference number. it was successful but afer log out when I tried to logging again it said wrong I'd or password. I did forgot password and chose another password and logging again. It was logged in and I did log out. But when again I tried to login it again said wrong I'd or password. What's this? Although I put correct password.
Anybody can explain where I am making mistake


----------



## rabeeh80 (Oct 14, 2016)

Hello .. Ive been waiting for the visa grant since June .. my medical will expire in another 2 months . 

If I get the grant, I understood that the deadline to enter Australia will be one year after medical. 

So as There is a possibility that I get a grant in a month or 2 but now I am afraid that the deadline for the first entry will be too short for me .. 

Is this possible? To get a grant and the deadline to go is ( within 3 weeks ) for example? What to do in this case? 

Sent from my SM-G9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

rabeeh80 said:


> Hello .. Ive been waiting for the visa grant since June .. my medical will expire in another 2 months .
> 
> If I get the grant, I understood that the deadline to enter Australia will be one year after medical.
> 
> ...


yes, i have seen such cases where candidate got 1 week timeline to enter australia, 


however the person mailed [email protected] and explained it is tough to meet the condition of entering Australia at short notice, i remember he was given some positive reply


----------



## Anand23 (Nov 7, 2013)

rabeeh80 said:


> Hello .. Ive been waiting for the visa grant since June .. my medical will expire in another 2 months .
> 
> If I get the grant, I understood that the deadline to enter Australia will be one year after medical.
> 
> ...


I had waited for almost 10 months for the grant and received on 12th Jan 2017. As you said correctly, IED is dependent on MCC. My MCC was dated 15th April 2016 and IED is 23rd April 2017. 
Further, there is a remark in my Grant letter that the IED is not possible to change. 
I suggest to make necessary funds available for Travel to Australia with short notice. All the best.


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

Does anyone have Alison as CO from adelaide team ?


----------



## jv1313 (Dec 18, 2016)

hello guyz 

Anyone contacted by CO "LIAM" ?


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

joy.verma said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Does anyone have Alison as CO from adelaide team ?


I have been asked by Alison for Form 815 last week.


----------



## aryulu (Sep 10, 2016)

I was contacted by CO's Hannah and Vanessa for my PCC and Medicals. I have submitted the same on 16/12/2016, No contact after that. Do any one have same CO ? Any one knew the pace of them ?

Also do CO's change everytime ?


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

aryulu said:


> I was contacted by CO's Hannah and Vanessa for my PCC and Medicals. I have submitted the same on 16/12/2016, No contact after that. Do any one have same CO ? Any one knew the pace of them ?
> 
> 
> 
> Also do CO's change everytime ?




I think so everytime CO will be different when they ask for any other information


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baokar1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi Sandip

I am also waiting for grant , lodged on 17th sep 2016



sandipgp said:


> This is latest list of people who are waiting for grant from GSM Adelaide. Lets track their progress here.
> 
> ktoda	5-May
> deepgill	25-Aug
> ...


----------



## shwetskapurs (Nov 3, 2016)

Add me too...lodged on 2-Dec-2016
CO contact on 19-Dec asking for medicals and permission to allow DIBP to access my PTE result on pearson website.
Responded on 20-Dec with all. No response since then.


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

Ok nice.. I lodged my visa on Dec 16, 2016. Alison contacted me on jan 11 asking further evidence of my relation with my spouse. I responded on jan 20,2017.

Waiting for the grant now...


Aspiring Candidate said:


> joy.verma said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Everyone,
> ...


----------



## Bronze (Jan 31, 2017)

*Did you get a grant?*



deepakjnair said:


> Applied Visa on 2nd December and got CO allocated yesterday( GSM Adelaide)
> 
> She asked me to update my PTE Scores online ( through Pearson), Form 80 ( Resign and upload) and my wife's ACS assesment to be uploaded.
> 
> ...


Did you get your visa granted?


----------



## Bronze (Jan 31, 2017)

*Status update!*



Vikassk21 said:


> I also have same CO [CYNTHIA], first contact was on Oct 27th. Waiting since then. CO asked for FORM 1193.


Did you get you visa granted mate?


----------



## Vikassk21 (Jun 14, 2016)

Bronze said:


> Did you get you visa granted mate?


HI All no news yet.

I got a reply to two of my emails from two different CO's . 
1. CYNTHIA : OCT 27th asked for form 1193.
2. LISA : Jan 5th , relied to my e-mail dropped on Dec 21 2016 saying she cannot comment on timeline.
3. Jason : Jan 31st, replied to email dropped today within 5 mins saying he cannot comment on time frame and asked me to wait patiently.


----------



## ramanjot kaur (Aug 2, 2016)

anyone who has co Simon or Lolene?


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

What happened ? Have you been contacted by co again ?


ramanjot kaur said:


> anyone who has co Simon or Lolene?


----------



## patkylie (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi all,

I am also waiting for a grant. I lodged the application on 7/2016. Just completed and passes the health check ( My son has some health problems but finally got clearance last week).

ANZSCO 254418 registered nurse

May I ask, how long would the VISA be granted when everything is ready?


----------



## ramanjot kaur (Aug 2, 2016)

No.... I had submitted last document on 2 June but no contact with didb after that. So asking that if anybody else got case allocated to these CO's???


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

ramanjot kaur said:


> No.... I had submitted last document on 2 June but no contact with didb after that. So asking that if anybody else got case allocated to these CO's???


Hi


I have submitted all the documents on June 2nd, got an immi commence mail on June 16 after that nothing...

Vishnu


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Applied 190 visa on 30 December 2016

Please add me in list

CO contact : 17 January , name: Peter 
and check details in my signature


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

How you get the email-id(individual) for CO?

As mail always comes from team alias



Vikassk21 said:


> HI All no news yet.
> 
> I got a reply to two of my emails from two different CO's .
> 1. CYNTHIA : OCT 27th asked for form 1193.
> ...


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

aryulu said:


> I was contacted by CO's Hannah and Vanessa for my PCC and Medicals. I have submitted the same on 16/12/2016, No contact after that. Do any one have same CO ? Any one knew the pace of them ?
> 
> Also do CO's change everytime ?


Hi,
Just out of curiosity. Have u got the grant?
Ur signature suggests that u have received grant on 01st feb


----------



## Vikassk21 (Jun 14, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> How you get the email-id(individual) for CO?
> 
> As mail always comes from team alias


I dont have the individual mail-id, I got their names from the signature of the e-mail reply. When I first dropped a mail on dec 21, I instantly got an auto generated reply but on Jan 5th I got one more reply from the CO named LISA saying that its in process.

Similarly to the mail dropped on Jan 31, I got one auto generated mail as a reply and another mail from CO named JASON.


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

Vikassk21 said:


> I dont have the individual mail-id, I got their names from the signature of the e-mail reply. When I first dropped a mail on dec 21, I instantly got an auto generated reply but on Jan 5th I got one more reply from the CO named LISA saying that its in process.
> 
> Similarly to the mail dropped on Jan 31, I got one auto generated mail as a reply and another mail from CO named JASON.


You are very luck brother as you are getting reply of your emails from real COs.


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

Hello has anyone recently received a grant. Is 190 slower than 189 just a little curious. I filed on 31st jan 17 all documents front loaded. Too soon to ask but i am. Curious with the way it works. Thanks

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Hello has anyone recently received a grant. Is 190 slower than 189 just a little curious. I filed on 31st jan 17 all documents front loaded. Too soon to ask but i am. Curious with the way it works. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


you have plenty of time to hear about your grant. meantime I suggest you create a profile on MyImmiTracker and add your case.


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

crazylankan said:


> you have plenty of time to hear about your grant. meantime I suggest you create a profile on MyImmiTracker and add your case.


Thanks i have already added the same on immi tracker. Hope i get the grant soon. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## TejiJas (Nov 29, 2016)

About to compelete 4 months of waiting, but no CO contact or no change in status. How many such forum members here, who are waiting 4 months or so without any CO contact? And I havnt seen anyone using the CO name Lyndal.. could it be that my CO is no longer there and my file is stuck?


----------



## drasadqamar (Oct 13, 2016)

VISA GRANT

By the grace of Almighty Allah and prayers of everyone we have got visa grant today 3rd February. This forum was proved to be very helpful in clarifying many queries and confusion. I would like to thank everyone member of this forum and my prayers are with those who are waiting for grants. Thanks once again. Now the real journey would start. 
My timelines are
Vetassess applied on 5th October 16
Docs recieved by Vetassess on 15th Oct 16
Vetassess assessment positive on 1st December 2016
EOI on 1st December 2016
Invitation on 7th December 2016
Visa applied on 9th December 2016
Documents submitted on 27th December
Grant on 3rd February 17
IED is 21 Dec 17
Best of luck


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

drasadqamar said:


> VISA GRANT
> 
> By the grace of Almighty Allah and prayers of everyone we have got visa grant today 3rd February. This forum was proved to be very helpful in clarifying many queries and confusion. I would like to thank everyone member of this forum and my prayers are with those who are waiting for grants. Thanks once again. Now the real journey would start.
> My timelines are
> ...


 Congratulation Brother


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

drasadqamar said:


> VISA GRANT
> 
> By the grace of Almighty Allah and prayers of everyone we have got visa grant today 3rd February. This forum was proved to be very helpful in clarifying many queries and confusion. I would like to thank everyone member of this forum and my prayers are with those who are waiting for grants. Thanks once again. Now the real journey would start.
> My timelines are
> ...




Congrats dear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abcbog (Dec 19, 2016)

drasadqamar said:


> VISA GRANT
> 
> By the grace of Almighty Allah and prayers of everyone we have got visa grant today 3rd February. This forum was proved to be very helpful in clarifying many queries and confusion. I would like to thank everyone member of this forum and my prayers are with those who are waiting for grants. Thanks once again. Now the real journey would start.
> My timelines are
> ...


Mabrouk (Congratulations) brother.


----------



## Guilhermebv (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi all,


Receive my Grant visa today - 489 QLD.

My timelines are
EA assessment positive on 27th September 16
EOI on 30th September 2016 - 489 QLD 60 points(50+10)
QLD Invitation on 4th October 2016
QLD approval 01st November 2016
Visa applied 14th December (whole family 4 applicants)
CO contact 21st December 2016 (asked for FBI PCC, form 80 and medicals)
Documents submitted on 06th January 2017
Grant on 10th February 17

What a relief....
Good luck for all of you.
IED is 21 November 17


----------



## drasadqamar (Oct 13, 2016)

Guilhermebv said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Receive my Grant visa today - 489 QLD.
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

Guilhermebv said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Receive my Grant visa today - 489 QLD.
> ...


Congratulations !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## abcbog (Dec 19, 2016)

Congratulations


----------



## mic490 (Oct 25, 2016)

Add me too in the list. CO name Jason. Visa lodge 16 October 2016


----------



## feeroz (Sep 28, 2016)

drasadqamar said:


> VISA GRANT
> 
> By the grace of Almighty Allah and prayers of everyone we have got visa grant today 3rd February. This forum was proved to be very helpful in clarifying many queries and confusion. I would like to thank everyone member of this forum and my prayers are with those who are waiting for grants. Thanks once again. Now the real journey would start.
> My timelines are
> ...



Congrats bro ... enjoy 

Any employment verification?


----------



## feeroz (Sep 28, 2016)

Guilhermebv said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Receive my Grant visa today - 489 QLD.
> ...


Congratulations bro......

Employment verification???


----------



## patkylie (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi all,

Just received grant on 10/2. Please refer to my signature for my time frame.

Good Luck to you all and God Bless !!!


----------



## abcbog (Dec 19, 2016)

patkylie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just received grant on 10/2. Please refer to my signature for my time frame.
> 
> Good Luck to you all and God Bless !!!


Congratulations and best of luck.


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

Congrats and good luck for future endeavour. 

Can you please. Post your time line here as I am unable to view your signature via phone.. 



patkylie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just received grant on 10/2. Please refer to my signature for my time frame.
> 
> Good Luck to you all and God Bless !!!


----------



## patkylie (Sep 13, 2016)

joy.verma said:


> Congrats and good luck for future endeavour.
> 
> Can you please. Post your time line here as I am unable to view your signature via phone..


Sure.

ANZSCO 254418 Registered Nurse (Medical) 

OET All B on 10/2015
AHPRA & ANMAC application 11/2015
AHPRA approval in principle 6/2016
ANMAC Letter of determination 7/2016
EOI 19/7/2016
Invitaion received 20/7/2016
VISA 189 lodged 31/8/2016
CO contacted 27/9/2016
Health Clearance of All applicants 24/1/2017
VISA grant 10/2/2017


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

patkylie said:


> Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats dear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## feeroz (Sep 28, 2016)

patkylie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just received grant on 10/2. Please refer to my signature for my time frame.
> 
> Good Luck to you all and God Bless !!!



Congratulations......!!! 

Any employment verification??


----------



## drasadqamar (Oct 13, 2016)

feeroz said:


> drasadqamar said:
> 
> 
> > VISA GRANT
> ...


Yes there was employment verification for my previous job back in Pakistan. Investigation officer came by himself from embassy to my hospital for verification


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

Hello need help case officer was allocated today and requested proof of relationship though marriage certificate is already uploaded and passports have same address and spouse name as well. What else can be provided. Can we call them and advise that there is a marriage certificate already. 


Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8859 (Sep 9, 2016)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Hello need help case officer was allocated today and requested proof of relationship though marriage certificate is already uploaded and passports have same address and spouse name as well. What else can be provided. Can we call them and advise that there is a marriage certificate already.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




Hello Amrita,

Marriage Certificate is enough as I had submitted the same in my case. I hope the certificate is issued by your Municipal Corporation. You have a stronger case because address is also same on the passport of yours and your spouse. 

Write back to your CO, informing them what supporting documents you have provided and under which head/topic these are uploaded. 

This should help them to identify and verify. 

I assume you are the primary applicant and the supporting documents are uploaded under your name. 

Regards,
SK8859


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

sk8859 said:


> Hello Amrita,
> 
> Marriage Certificate is enough as I had submitted the same in my case. I hope the certificate is issued by your Municipal Corporation. You have a stronger case because address is also same on the passport of yours and your spouse.
> 
> ...


Yes thats right i did write them an email. Is there a way to call them. Please advise. Mine is a recent marriage nov 16.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8859 (Sep 9, 2016)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Yes thats right i did write them an email. Is there a way to call them. Please advise. Mine is a recent marriage nov 16.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




There used to be a no. for calling them which is discontinued since October 2016. I would suggest you to wait for their further communication in case anything additional is required. 

Marriage certificate is a valid document and doesn't matter how old is your marriage. I am confident because this is tried and tested by me  and also the below link which is a document checklist for subclass 189 clarifies your doubt on similar lines. 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

Hello amrita, 

You are not alone. I got married on Dec 10,2016 and lodged visa on Dec 16,2016. Co allocated to me also asked for further evidence of my relationship with my spouse on jan 11,2017 and I also submitted marriage certificate.. 

I submitted lot many other stuff now. Like wedding card, wedding pictures, marriage certificate, certificate from temple, SD from relatives that they attended marriage plus my entire facebook history.. 

Let me know if you face any difficulty...


Amrita.khangura said:


> Hello need help case officer was allocated today and requested proof of relationship though marriage certificate is already uploaded and passports have same address and spouse name as well. What else can be provided. Can we call them and advise that there is a marriage certificate already.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## melkmaid (Oct 15, 2016)

i've notice with GSM adelaide, they're quite slow to process after CO contact..


----------



## ManiSG (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi,
Is there any contact number of adelaide immi office? I have sent emails regarding new baby and her documents but no rep or documents requested even after one month.
thanks


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

joy.verma said:


> Hello amrita,
> 
> You are not alone. I got married on Dec 10,2016 and lodged visa on Dec 16,2016. Co allocated to me also asked for further evidence of my relationship with my spouse on jan 11,2017 and I also submitted marriage certificate..
> 
> ...


Thank you i dont have a marriage certificate from temple but i have joint bank account statements and also phone call records and travel history. Os that enough or should i arrange for other things. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

sk8859 said:


> There used to be a no. for calling them which is discontinued since October 2016. I would suggest you to wait for their further communication in case anything additional is required.
> 
> Marriage certificate is a valid document and doesn't matter how old is your marriage. I am confident because this is tried and tested by me  and also the below link which is a document checklist for subclass 189 clarifies your doubt on similar lines.
> 
> ...


Thanks but they have still asked for more stuff maybe depends on country you live in. Like for me it is India. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

joy.verma said:


> Hello amrita,
> 
> You are not alone. I got married on Dec 10,2016 and lodged visa on Dec 16,2016. Co allocated to me also asked for further evidence of my relationship with my spouse on jan 11,2017 and I also submitted marriage certificate..
> 
> ...


Also can you let me know how many days later you uploaded all of the documents. I mean how many days later after case officer contact and did you created one file or separate files. Thanks. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8859 (Sep 9, 2016)

ManiSG said:


> Hi,
> Is there any contact number of adelaide immi office? I have sent emails regarding new baby and her documents but no rep or documents requested even after one month.
> thanks




Hi ManiSG,

Did you had a chance to check "Adding an applicant" under Related Links tab of your Immi account?

Regards,
SK8859


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baokar1 (Jul 22, 2013)

ManiSG said:


> Hi,
> Is there any contact number of adelaide immi office? I have sent emails regarding new baby and her documents but no rep or documents requested even after one month.
> thanks


They will add don't worry for me they took 40 days to add my wife 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8859 (Sep 9, 2016)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Thanks but they have still asked for more stuff maybe depends on country you live in. Like for me it is India.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




Just a suggestion,
1) Collate wedding card, fb posts into one document and upload them, providing them the link to access those fb posts in that same document. (Make sure fb setting is public to view the posts)
2) Get the marriage certificate attested and upload as a separate document. 

Hope this works. 

All the Best!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8859 (Sep 9, 2016)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Thanks but they have still asked for more stuff maybe depends on country you live in. Like for me it is India.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




Just a suggestion,
1) Collate wedding card, fb post screenshots into one document and upload them, providing the link to access those fb posts in that same document. (Make sure fb setting is public to view the posts). A one liner description for each post/screenshot will help them to verify and make your work easy. 
2) Get the marriage certificate attested/notarised and upload as a separate document. 

Hope this works. 

All the Best!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiSG (Jun 23, 2016)

sk8859 said:


> Hi ManiSG,
> 
> Did you had a chance to check "Adding an applicant" under Related Links tab of your Immi account?
> 
> ...


Hi,
Thank you for mentioning the that but it takes to the form1436. I have already submitted.


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

sk8859 said:


> Just a suggestion,
> 1) Collate wedding card, fb posts into one document and upload them, providing them the link to access those fb posts in that same document. (Make sure fb setting is public to view the posts)
> 2) Get the marriage certificate attested and upload as a separate document.
> 
> ...


We do not use Facebook however i can give dem joint bank account details. Along with travel history hotel stays etc. Marriage certificate is already attested by the registrar. I guess all of this will work. Any other suggestions. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahror (Apr 25, 2016)

I got 2nd CO contact today asking for further evidence of relationship. Any suggestions? We got married just a month before lodging visa application. I have already provided couple of old pics. What else can I provide? Experts please comment


----------



## Maverick_VJ (Sep 26, 2016)

Ahror said:


> I got 2nd CO contact today asking for further evidence of relationship. Any suggestions? We got married just a month before lodging visa application. I have already provided couple of old pics. What else can I provide? Experts please comment


You can provide marriage certificate for authenticity and that should suffice.

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk


----------



## aanchal.23rana (Dec 2, 2015)

Hello everyone..I got the visa 190 grant for NSW TODAY! Please see my timeline below:

EoI lodged - 27 Nov 2015 - 60 points
IELTS - Jan 2016 - 10 points
PTE - Aug 30 2016 - 20 points
Updated EOI now at 70 points
NSW invite - 13 Oct 2016
Application for State Nomination lodged - 21 Oct 2016
EOI invite - 5 Dec 2016
Visa application lodged - 7 Jan 2017
Medicals - 9 Jan 2017
PCC - 10 Jan 2017
Visa Grant - 16 Feb 2017

Thanks to you guys who contribute so much of information, as it helps tremendously to get through the waiting period. I pray all those who are waiting will hear the blessed news soon!!!

Aanchal


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aanchal.23rana said:


> Hello everyone..I got the visa 190 grant for NSW TODAY! Please see my timeline below:
> 
> EoI lodged - 27 Nov 2015 - 60 points
> IELTS - Jan 2016 - 10 points
> ...


Congratulations!!!


----------



## sk8859 (Sep 9, 2016)

aanchal.23rana said:


> Hello everyone..I got the visa 190 grant for NSW TODAY! Please see my timeline below:
> 
> EoI lodged - 27 Nov 2015 - 60 points
> IELTS - Jan 2016 - 10 points
> ...




Many Congratulations Aanchal. This is great news and a quick response from DIBP. 

What is the Skilled Occupation List you applied for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

aanchal.23rana said:


> Hello everyone..I got the visa 190 grant for NSW TODAY! Please see my timeline below:
> 
> EoI lodged - 27 Nov 2015 - 60 points
> IELTS - Jan 2016 - 10 points
> ...




Hey anchal congrats. Ur job code and did they go through employment verification


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

aanchal.23rana said:


> Hello everyone..I got the visa 190 grant for NSW TODAY! Please see my timeline below:
> 
> EoI lodged - 27 Nov 2015 - 60 points
> IELTS - Jan 2016 - 10 points
> ...


Congrats Aanchal. Can u olease post ur job code


----------



## aanchal.23rana (Dec 2, 2015)

sk8859 said:


> Many Congratulations Aanchal. This is great news and a quick response from DIBP.
> 
> What is the Skilled Occupation List you applied for.
> 
> ...


Hi guys, my ANZSCO code is 221111 (General Accountant).

I did do an employment assessment by CPA (which was assessed positive), however I haven't claimed points for it. 
I was about to complete 3 years of employment but the invite came in a week before my 3 years could get completed in order to claim the 5 points.


----------



## sk8859 (Sep 9, 2016)

aanchal.23rana said:


> Hi guys, my ANZSCO code is 221111 (General Accountant).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow. Many congratulations once again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aanchal.23rana (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi guys,

ANZSCO Code - 221111 (General Accountant)
CO - From Adelaide
Employment assessment - Done, but i have not claimed points for it. It was a positive assessment from CPA, but the invite came before my 3-year tenure could complete in order to claim 5 points.

Cheers


----------



## aanchal.23rana (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi guys,

ANZSCO Code - 221111 (General Accountant)
CO - From Adelaide
Employment assessment - Done, but i have not claimed points for it. It was a positive assessment from CPA, but the invite came before my 3-year tenure could complete in order to claim 5 points.

Cheers


----------



## sk8859 (Sep 9, 2016)

Friends,
By the Grace of God, got the Visa this morning. Am feeling awesome and relief. It was a long wait and truly paid off. Thanks everyone and this forum for the help. 

Below are my timelines:
Visa application: Oct 2015
Additional docs asked: Apr 2016
Visa Grant: Feb 2017

Tip: upload the renewed PCC if it is expired. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

sk8859 said:


> Friends,
> By the Grace of God, got the Visa this morning. Am feeling awesome and relief. It was a long wait and truly paid off. Thanks everyone and this forum for the help.
> 
> Below are my timelines:
> ...


Congratulations... Can u share ur job code


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

sk8859 said:


> Friends,
> By the Grace of God, got the Visa this morning. Am feeling awesome and relief. It was a long wait and truly paid off. Thanks everyone and this forum for the help.
> 
> Below are my timelines:
> ...


Oh...patience has been paid off... Congratulations n all d best !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

sk8859 said:


> Friends,
> By the Grace of God, got the Visa this morning. Am feeling awesome and relief. It was a long wait and truly paid off. Thanks everyone and this forum for the help.
> 
> Below are my timelines:
> ...




Congrats mate. Ur job code


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baokar1 (Jul 22, 2013)

sk8859 said:


> Friends,
> By the Grace of God, got the Visa this morning. Am feeling awesome and relief. It was a long wait and truly paid off. Thanks everyone and this forum for the help.
> 
> Below are my timelines:
> ...


Congrats man I also got grant yesterday 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8859 (Sep 9, 2016)

arnav12 said:


> Congrats mate. Ur job code
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thank you. 
Job code: 261111


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8859 (Sep 9, 2016)

baokar1 said:


> Congrats man I also got grant yesterday
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

baokar1 said:


> Congrats man I also got grant yesterday
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Congratulations

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8859 (Sep 9, 2016)

Mitul Patel said:


> Oh...patience has been paid off... Congratulations n all d best !!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk




Thank you Mitul. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8859 (Sep 9, 2016)

Brane said:


> Congratulations... Can u share ur job code




Thank you. Job code: 261111


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ (Sep 26, 2016)

sk8859 said:


> Friends,
> By the Grace of God, got the Visa this morning. Am feeling awesome and relief. It was a long wait and truly paid off. Thanks everyone and this forum for the help.
> 
> Below are my timelines:
> ...


Congratulations Mate ! Your timelines are a solace to many including me. It is all about time and to each his/her own. Will have to wait for it patiently. Kudos to you and all the best in the OZ land.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

aanchal.23rana said:


> Hello everyone..I got the visa 190 grant for NSW TODAY! Please see my timeline below:
> 
> EoI lodged - 27 Nov 2015 - 60 points
> IELTS - Jan 2016 - 10 points
> ...


Congratulations Aanchal


----------



## sk8859 (Sep 9, 2016)

Maverick_VJ said:


> Congratulations Mate ! Your timelines are a solace to many including me. It is all about time and to each his/her own. Will have to wait for it patiently. Kudos to you and all the best in the OZ land.




Thank you Maverick_VJ. All the best to you all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ (Sep 26, 2016)

aanchal.23rana said:


> Hello everyone..I got the visa 190 grant for NSW TODAY! Please see my timeline below:
> 
> EoI lodged - 27 Nov 2015 - 60 points
> IELTS - Jan 2016 - 10 points
> ...


Congratulations on your Grant. All the very best.


----------



## PNHA (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi everyone! The CO named Lyndal contacted me to provide my PCC on 20/1/17. I thought it would take longer than 28 days to get the PCC from Singapore. So I sent an email to ask for an extension. I then submitted my PCC on 3/2/17 and have not heard back since. Does anyone here experience the same problem with CO Lyndal?

Thank you


----------



## riyazadkhan (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi everyone.. I am also in GSM adelaide team. Waiting for grant.. Is there anyone who got grants without any employment verification. Coz I work in African country and there is no Australian embassy..


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

riyazadkhan said:


> Hi everyone.. I am also in GSM adelaide team. Waiting for grant.. Is there anyone who got grants without any employment verification. Coz I work in African country and there is no Australian embassy..


many have got their grants and did not have employment verification. Even if there is no embassy in your country still verification is possible as the call maybe from nearing country which hosts the AHC


----------



## Pranav1984 (Aug 9, 2016)

sk8859 said:


> Congratulations
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,
Good to hear about your grant. Gives relief to me as well. I lodged my visa on 17 Sep 2015. Just got the co allocation mail on 2nov 2015. After that, there was no contact or mail from anyone apart from a few general replies to my mail. How did you go about it. Is there any way that i can speak to you for 5 mins as I want to understand your approach coz we almost have similar time of lodging visa. 
Your reply would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## sk8859 (Sep 9, 2016)

Pranav1984 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Good to hear about your grant. Gives relief to me as well. I lodged my visa on 17 Sep 2015. Just got the co allocation mail on 2nov 2015. After that, there was no contact or mail from anyone apart from a few general replies to my mail. How did you go about it. Is there any way that i can speak to you for 5 mins as I want to understand your approach coz we almost have similar time of lodging visa.
> 
> Your reply would be greatly appreciated. Thanks




Hello Pranav,

Please check your private message box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pranav1984 (Aug 9, 2016)

sk8859 said:


> Hello Pranav,
> 
> Please check your private message box.
> 
> ...


Hi sk8859, check private msg


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

PNHA said:


> Hi everyone! The CO named Lyndal contacted me to provide my PCC on 20/1/17. I thought it would take longer than 28 days to get the PCC from Singapore. So I sent an email to ask for an extension. I then submitted my PCC on 3/2/17 and have not heard back since. Does anyone here experience the same problem with CO Lyndal?
> 
> Thank you




Average response time 4-12 weeks. There are no problems with your CO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikassk21 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hey Folks,

This was the first thread I had subscribed after the VISA payment; hence its my moral responsibility to post the good news first on this PAGE.

Yaaaaay.. Hurray... O my God. Well these were not the words that came out of my month on seeing the GOLDEN MAIL. I was dumb struck, there was silence from within and outside and then an emotional burst of joyful tears on getting the grant notification. 

Guys I am no expert on GRANTS subject; just here to share my approach.
By OCT 2016:
I had made a super set of documents which were uploaded by people who got DIRECT GRANTS and I was overconfident that I would also FOR SURE get a DIRECT GRANT. 

I had applied for HDFC FOREX card and had even transferred money to the FOREX account without even getting a invite. [Heights of over confidence right ?   ] Yes that's what I was loaded with and tons of Impatience too as a topping to that  

Finally I got the invite on Oct 13 and next few hours I was so eager to finish off the filing that I took a leave on the same day and next day 14  Back home and on my toes filling form 80 / form 1221. Got the PCC booked for Oct 14 and luckily got it on same day but Wife's PCC got rejected. Paid visa fee on Oct 15. Medicals given on Oct 17th. Chased the docs and medcial guys like a mad dog each day but calling them twice a day. Finally they uploaded on Oct 24. Meanwhile I had got Wife's PCC on Oct 18th. 

So I was all set for DIRECT GRANT and my heart broke when CO asked for FORM 1193. I filled it in hours and uploaded. 

-----------------------Silence-----------------------------------
Nov 27: 
Impatient : First mail - super courteous wala mail to CO informing that I had attached a copy in Immi account and sending the mail in case if he missed to notice. 

Dec 21:
Highly Impatient : Second mail not so courteous. I Wrote it with URGENT in subject line. I had read on expat forum that this trick worked for few. Again no Response.

Jan 2017:
Life was teaching me PATIENCE. Meanwhile I forgot to tell you guys that i had put down papers and my last working day was fast approaching. on 5th of Jan a CO responded saying she is looking into my case and no further docs are required. I was happy and became highly OVER CONFIDENT that I will get the grant in no time and I dont need to take back my papers. Jan 13th I quit my job 

Jan 30 : Third mail,Very formal mail and Indeed I wrote them I had quit my job as VISA must have processed within 3 months after filing and I was waiting for the Grant. trust me guys I got a reply within 7 mins from a CO named Jason that they never insist any applicants to quit their job before Grants and informed me in a rather harsh tone to be patient and wait.

Feb 2017 :
I started meditation for 10 mins in the early morning. I was going through the posts where people were waiting for 200/300 plus days and I was preparing myself for the long journey. I had lost hopes[Not all the hopes for sure  ] by Feb seeing routine replies by CO's and it was 17 days of unemployment. I decided to spend less time on expat forum and started brushing my basics for my next employment. 

Feb 7th: Meditation works Guys  I was feeling a lot of positivity that morning and I was helping my wife with cooking ; more like a "ki & ka" movie. 
I got the employment verification call. I usually cut number which start with + 91 11, but I picked this one and boom..... The guy was very soft and patient and asked for my time. I answered all the questions short n clear and call lasted for 9 mins 45 secs. 

Positivity increased each day and I continued with my reading letting go the celebrations of emp veri call.

Feb 16th; Morning 9 30 I had a missed call from my agent . I checked my mail and there it was with two attachments for me and my lovely wifey. 

CO name Ben from Adelaide team.
I had received the grant mail on 8 53 AM IST.

For all the Patient guys out there who are waiting for the grants, U guys are on the right track. I wish and pray that u guys get the grant soon. 

For all the impatient ones out here [Just like me]; who skipped the boring story above and came to last line and signature; I want to tell you that PATIENCE is the KEY guys. TRUST me.

I some how feel that 261312 cat code will start receiving the bulk grants from now on. 

Lady bird / abhishek.gupta / Abhi6060 / Moneyjheeta / Brane / rvd / ausguy11/rohit r , I guess all you guys are from same cat code. Wish u luck guys.

OZ journey helped me drop off "Im" from Impatient and "Over" from Over Confident.

I sincerely wish and Pray that each one of u guys who are waiting get the grants ASAP[Specially the impatient ones coz i understand their heart beats].


----------



## mic490 (Oct 25, 2016)

Congrats mate


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

Vikassk21 said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> This was the first thread I had subscribed after the VISA payment; hence its my moral responsibility to post the good news first on this PAGE.
> 
> ...


Congratulations buddy. Wish u all the very best!!!
Good to see some movement for NSW grants.


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Congrats and thanks for highlighting me in the email 



Vikassk21 said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> This was the first thread I had subscribed after the VISA payment; hence its my moral responsibility to post the good news first on this PAGE.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

*Inquiry at DIBP*

Hi Folks,
One of my relative is currently staying in Australia.
Is it fine if he can call up the DIBP and check on the status of my application?
Will DIBP share the details with him?
Is it advised to do so?

P.S :- I have given his references in Form80 as a relative.

Regards,
Brane


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

Vikassk21 said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> This was the first thread I had subscribed after the VISA payment; hence its my moral responsibility to post the good news first on this PAGE.
> 
> ...


congrats mate, 
ben also sent me vac2 invoice.
hopefully he will be the one to issue me grant too 


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Recently i observed grant in February for a guy who filed visa on 21 dec 2016 and got grant also under subclass 190 and job code : developer programmer 261312.

I filed visa on 29 dec 2016 IST

Can we say our grant is close by?


----------



## jatinders (Sep 25, 2015)

Vikassk21 said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> This was the first thread I had subscribed after the VISA payment; hence its my moral responsibility to post the good news first on this PAGE.
> 
> ...



Congratulations Vikas.
all the best for future endeavors.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Brane said:


> Hi Folks,
> One of my relative is currently staying in Australia.
> Is it fine if he can call up the DIBP and check on the status of my application?
> Will DIBP share the details with him?
> ...


DIBP may or may not share the details with your relative. They usually look for the primary applicant. You can give it a try though. 

Calling itself does not help in 99.9% cases where people end up getting generic response that the application is under processing .1% are lucky to get some positive answer. 
Giving it a try should be ok if it calms your nerves


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

ausguy11 said:


> Recently i observed grant in February for a guy who filed visa on 21 dec 2016 and got grant also under subclass 190 and job code : developer programmer 261312.
> 
> I filed visa on 29 dec 2016 IST
> 
> Can we say our grant is close by?


Could be


----------



## PNHA (Nov 15, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Average response time 4-12 weeks. There are no problems with your CO.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello Andrey,

I am just wondering if you could assist me with this query.

I am currently living in Melbourne and am about to move to Sydney. I lodged my PR with the address in Melbourne, and my PR has not been granted yet.

When I move to Sydney, do I need to inform the CO about my new address?

Thank you


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

PNHA said:


> Hello Andrey,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes. I would suggest to update DIBP about your movement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shwetskapurs (Nov 3, 2016)

That moment of extreme relief when you see the grant notification mail in your mail box....yess...it came for me today...finally. So many thanks to God and to all of you people in this forum who helped in many different ways.
I sincerely wish that everyone gets this moment of happiness really really soon..it is so overwhelming. 
Everyone..plzz have patience..and have faith....you will get it soon. All the very best to everyone.

Here are my timelines..
Invite received : 23 Nov 2016
Visa lodged: 2 Dec 2016
First CO contact for medicals and online access of PTE result : 19 Dec 2016
Medicals completed same day as it was already in progress. Online access for PTE result was also given same day. Mail also sent to DIBP same day as confirmation.
Employment verification call to my husband's current employer's HR : 25 Jan 2017
Employement verification form and other details sent by husband's HR on 30 Jan 2017
Employment verification call to my current employer's HR : 1 Feb 2017
Employement verification form and other details sent by my HR on 7 Feb 2017
Visa grant : 20 Feb 2017, 9.30 AM sydney time.


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

shwetskapurs said:


> That moment of extreme relief when you see the grant notification mail in your mail box....yess...it came for me today...finally. So many thanks to God and to all of you people in this forum who helped in many different ways.
> I sincerely wish that everyone gets this moment of happiness really really soon..it is so overwhelming.
> Everyone..plzz have patience..and have faith....you will get it soon. All the very best to everyone.
> 
> ...




Congrats. Cherish these moments and best of luck for the future.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikassk21 (Jun 14, 2016)

shwetskapurs said:


> That moment of extreme relief when you see the grant notification mail in your mail box....yess...it came for me today...finally. So many thanks to God and to all of you people in this forum who helped in many different ways.
> I sincerely wish that everyone gets this moment of happiness really really soon..it is so overwhelming.
> Everyone..plzz have patience..and have faith....you will get it soon. All the very best to everyone.
> 
> ...


Congrats. Wish u luck for job hunt. See you on the other side some day.


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

I have a question has anyone given phone call records as a proof of relationship. If yes please advise how to furnish the same. As besides the partner/spouse number there will be other calls as well. If we give them everything they have access to more numbers. Please advise. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## baokar1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Amrita.khangura said:


> I have a question has anyone given phone call records as a proof of relationship. If yes please advise how to furnish the same. As besides the partner/spouse number there will be other calls as well. If we give them everything they have access to more numbers. Please advise.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Just highlight your spouse number if it's postpaid bill, or ask your service provider to get the data for calls made to specific number tell them you want it to show as a proof for your visa application 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikassk21 (Jun 14, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> congrats mate,
> ben also sent me vac2 invoice.
> hopefully he will be the one to issue me grant too
> 
> ...


All the very best. I wish to hear good news from you. 
Another week or two. Hope is the one thing we all must hang on to. 

I shall remember the CO NAME BEN for the rest of my stay in OZ.


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

baokar1 said:


> Just highlight your spouse number if it's postpaid bill, or ask your service provider to get the data for calls made to specific number tell them you want it to show as a proof for your visa application
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Not sure if vodafone does that. But i will check. Thanks for your help. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mayeaus (Feb 21, 2017)

shwetskapurs said:


> That moment of extreme relief when you see the grant notification mail in your mail box....yess...it came for me today...finally. So many thanks to God and to all of you people in this forum who helped in many different ways.
> I sincerely wish that everyone gets this moment of happiness really really soon..it is so overwhelming.
> Everyone..plzz have patience..and have faith....you will get it soon. All the very best to everyone.
> 
> ...


Congratulations shwetskapurs,

But I am wondering if there's another employment verification for the spouse considering the fact that you mentioned that both your husband's and your own employers were contacted?


----------



## shwetskapurs (Nov 3, 2016)

mayeaus said:


> shwetskapurs said:
> 
> 
> > That moment of extreme relief when you see the grant notification mail in your mail box....yess...it came for me today...finally. So many thanks to God and to all of you people in this forum who helped in many different ways.
> ...


Yes..they contacted my current company' s HR as well as my husband's HR.


----------



## prassu1 (Nov 21, 2016)

subscribing


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Not sure if vodafone does that. But i will check. Thanks for your help.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


No phone vendor gives such specific phone bills. Should I black out or maybe white out the rest of the irrelevant numbers. And keep only number for spouse. I think giving them access to other random numbers is not a good idea. Please assist. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mayeaus (Feb 21, 2017)

shwetskapurs said:


> Yes..they contacted my current company' s HR as well as my husband's HR.


Ok, thanks.

That mean either of you as the principal applicant claimed points for partner skill right? if that's the case what are documents submitted for partner skills apart from English Test score, outcome letter from Accessing authority, birth certificate, academic cert and transcript? That should be all right? as per DIBP website.


----------



## mayeaus (Feb 21, 2017)

shwetskapurs said:


> Yes..they contacted my current company' s HR as well as my husband's HR.


Ok, thanks.

That mean either of you as the principal applicant claimed points for partner skill right? if that's the case what are documents submitted for partner skills apart from English Test score, outcome letter from Accessing authority, birth certificate, academic cert and transcript? That should be all right? as per DIBP website.


----------



## shwetskapurs (Nov 3, 2016)

mayeaus said:


> Ok, thanks.
> 
> That mean either of you as the principal applicant claimed points for partner skill right? if that's the case what are documents submitted for partner skills apart from English Test score, outcome letter from Accessing authority, birth certificate, academic cert and transcript? That should be all right? as per DIBP website.



No, I did not claim points for partner skills, but still they verified my husband's current employment. Strange but true.


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

shwetskapurs said:


> That moment of extreme relief when you see the grant notification mail in your mail box....yess...it came for me today...finally. So many thanks to God and to all of you people in this forum who helped in many different ways.
> I sincerely wish that everyone gets this moment of happiness really really soon..it is so overwhelming.
> Everyone..plzz have patience..and have faith....you will get it soon. All the very best to everyone.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on ur grant. Can u please share ur anz code as well?


----------



## TejiJas (Nov 29, 2016)

Oh yeah.. u r the first one to mention this CO name.. I enquired for this name in earlier posts. I have been waiting for 4.5 months for either grant or any CO contact from Lyndal but my application still remains in Received status after all this waiting. Guess that's the only thing one can do, which is to wait..


----------



## silversulphur01 (Jul 23, 2016)

Hi All,

I have submitted my visa application on 15th Dec 2016. first and the only CO contact so far happened on 22 Dec 2016. Submitted all the documents on 25th Dec 2016. Still have not heard anything from the CO. The wait has been more than two months now. 

Could see lot of people who were contacted or submitted visa application during the same period have already received grant. Happy for them.

Status of my visa application shows "Under assessment". Waiting to see this as Finalized and visa being granted.

Thanks!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Amrita.khangura said:


> I have a question has anyone given phone call records as a proof of relationship. If yes please advise how to furnish the same. As besides the partner/spouse number there will be other calls as well. If we give them everything they have access to more numbers. Please advise.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




I am sure it cam be used, call records from both parties + evidence of number ownership (i.e number belongs to you + to your fiancé) 

You can use black marker to hide other numbers. However no reason in my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I am sure it cam be used, call records from both parties + evidence of number ownership (i.e number belongs to you + to your fiancé)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for reverting my question really is do we give them the entire itemized bill which has numbers other than for self and spouse. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Annichristie (May 8, 2014)

silversulphur01 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my visa application on 15th Dec 2016. first and the only CO contact so far happened on 22 Dec 2016. Submitted all the documents on 25th Dec 2016. Still have not heard anything from the CO. The wait has been more than two months now.
> 
> ...


What is your ANZCO Code?


----------



## PNHA (Nov 15, 2016)

TejiJas said:


> Oh yeah.. u r the first one to mention this CO name.. I enquired for this name in earlier posts. I have been waiting for 4.5 months for either grant or any CO contact from Lyndal but my application still remains in Received status after all this waiting. Guess that's the only thing one can do, which is to wait..


Hi! Lyndal is also my CO. I submitted the required document to her, and my status changed to Under Assessment. I have been waiting for 3 weeks and have not heard back from her


----------



## TejiJas (Nov 29, 2016)

Mine is still under Received status since October 2016. I don't know if Lyndal has even started working on my application or what else is causing the delay. Anybody in this forum who has seen such a long delay while the status remained in Received status? This wait is painful but I have learnt to be patient and focus on other things in life now..


----------



## rohannanda17 (Mar 25, 2016)

I lodged my application on 17th Nov 2016 and since then have been contacted twice by the CO, to which i have responded.
Any idea if all the employment checks if any would have been completed by now, or now that the application is complete with all the required documents as requested by the CO , the security checks would commence now.


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Finally have received closure after a long wait - received grant for me, my wife, two wonderful daughters and my mother 

Timelines 
Lodgement date - 17th aug 2015
1st co contact - 2nd oct for birth certificate 
2nd co contact - 21st Jan 2016 for form 47a for my mother
3rd co contact - nj on 21st march on some court order
4th co contact - 5th Jan 2017 to redo Medicals and pcc
5th co contact on 17th feb 2017
- vac2 for my mother 
22nd feb 2017 - grant 
Ied - 19th July 2017

Guys have been a long journey went through different emotions as kept getting surprises after surprises 

The forum was great - kept me motivated . Some of the guys on the forum are really doing a good job - have seen great support to fresh applicants from andrey , vikaschandra, Keeda, sultan


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

Greg1946 said:


> Finally have received closure after a long wait - received grant for me, my wife, two wonderful daughters and my mother
> 
> Timelines
> Lodgement date - 17th aug 2015
> ...


Congratulations on ur grant. Ur level of patience is truly commendable. Wish u and ur family a bright future in Australia.


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

Greg1946 said:


> Finally have received closure after a long wait - received grant for me, my wife, two wonderful daughters and my mother
> 
> Timelines
> Lodgement date - 17th aug 2015
> ...




Wow so happy for you. Its like u have won your battle. Many many congrats greg to you and your family. Best of luck for the future.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Congrats bro


Greg1946 said:


> Finally have received closure after a long wait - received grant for me, my wife, two wonderful daughters and my mother
> 
> Timelines
> Lodgement date - 17th aug 2015
> ...


----------



## silversulphur01 (Jul 23, 2016)

Annichristie said:


> What is your ANZCO Code?


ICT Business/System analyst


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

TejiJas said:


> Mine is still under Received status since October 2016. I don't know if Lyndal has even started working on my application or what else is causing the delay. Anybody in this forum who has seen such a long delay while the status remained in Received status? This wait is painful but I have learnt to be patient and focus on other things in life now..


How to identify our GSM location when the application is in Received status.


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

PNHA said:


> Hi! Lyndal is also my CO. I submitted the required document to her, and my status changed to Under Assessment. I have been waiting for 3 weeks and have not heard back from her





TejiJas said:


> Mine is still under Received status since October 2016. I don't know if Lyndal has even started working on my application or what else is causing the delay. Anybody in this forum who has seen such a long delay while the status remained in Received status? This wait is painful but I have learnt to be patient and focus on other things in life now..


i was also contacted by her on february 7th. till now its still assessment in progress


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rohannanda17 said:


> I lodged my application on 17th Nov 2016 and since then have been contacted twice by the CO, to which i have responded.
> Any idea if all the employment checks if any would have been completed by now, or now that the application is complete with all the required documents as requested by the CO , the security checks would commence now.




No one can answer the above questions. 

However, it rakes 4-12 weeks for CO to come back to you after contact. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

Hello everyone,
I am new to this forum and wanted to ask few queries from all you experts regarding applying for visa under subclass 190.My occupation is open in South Australia and waiting for their invitation, as already 3 weeks has completed since I had applied for state nomination, I was thinking of utilizing this time for preparation of documentation for Visa application in order to speed up my Visa application process. In this context kindly throw some light on the following queries:
1) Is it possible to undertake medical and PCC in advance before applying for Visa and if yes, then will it help to speed up the Visa process.
2) Is it mandatory to submit documentary proof of the required fund at the time of visa application or even later during the process.
3)Apart from the above and the docs already submitted during EOI, is their any additional documents which needs to be submitted especially during visa application, then please guide me so that I can arrange them before hand.

I am an offshore applicant from India, guidance on the above information shall be very helpful. One more important query, is that whether the timeline for acquiring visa once applied is same for the both onshore as well as offshore applicant.

Thanks

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

trombokk said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am new to this forum and wanted to ask few queries from all you experts regarding applying for visa under subclass 190.My occupation is open in South Australia and waiting for their invitation, as already 3 weeks has completed since I had applied for state nomination, I was thinking of utilizing this time for preparation of documentation for Visa application in order to speed up my Visa application process. In this context kindly throw some light on the following queries:
> 1) Is it possible to undertake medical and PCC in advance before applying for Visa and if yes, then will it help to speed up the Visa process.
> 2) Is it mandatory to submit documentary proof of the required fund at the time of visa application or even later during the process.
> ...


1. Yes you can do the medicals before lodging the visa - Use MyHealth Declaration and generate HAP ID.. Advisable that get the ITA first and then proceed with the medicals. 
2. No it is not mandatory as per SA but you cannot rule out possibility of them seeking the proof of funds. Visit SA website to check the pre requisites. 
3. Refer to below checklist

The following Forms and Documents are required:-

A) Forms

1. Form 80- Personal Particulars for assessment including Character Assessment- to be filled by and completed for each applicants who are 16 years of age or over. All the questions to be answered. Avoid using N/A. There should not be any gap period in Question#18-Details of addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including Australia), Question# 20 Employment History and Question # 21 Qualifications undertaken since secondary school. If there is a gap, provide an explanation for the same.

Note:- The form should be filled in Upper Case. Either by hand or can be type written. Sign at appropriate place and scan it back to be uploaded. 

B) List of documents are required:
1. Photocopy of passports of PA, Spouse and all dependent children (if married). All pages duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
2. Academic/Education transcripts and certificates from Std Xth onwards for PA and Spouse (if married)- duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
3. Passport size photographs each of PA, Spouse and Children (with white background only)
4. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of assessment result from the Assessment
5. Visa Processing Fee can be made either by Credit Card (Master Card/American Express/Visa) or travel card in favour of DIBP
6. Applicant charge 18 years or over
Additional Applicant charge under 18 years
AUD $ 3600/-
AUD $1800/-
AUD $900 /-
7. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of Police Clearance Certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 months or more for PA, Spouse and dependent Children aged 16 years and above. 
Note : Indian Police clearance certificate must be obtained only from the Regional Passport Office.--------------------- may be submitted later on request when medical received
8. Copy of birth certificate - duly notarized or colored scan copy of original document.
9. Notarized copies or colored scanned copies of original documents of Work Experience letters from all employers for PA and Spouse (if married)- particularly the current one which must be recently dated.
10. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of original document of marriage certificate.
11. Birth certificates of children - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
12. Updated Resume of PA & Spouse (if applicable )
13. Form 16 (Tax related) from all present and past Employees (if applicable) - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
14. Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Tax related - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
15. Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
16. Copies of Bank Statement evidencing the deposit of Salary to cover the whole employment period (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
17. Details of reference from present/past employment. (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
18. References from Client/Customers (Appreciation letter). (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
19. Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of Valid IELTS for Primary applicant.
20. Colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course.
21. Sponsored Family supporting documents.

Various form that might be required. 
Form 80 Personal Character Assesment
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf

Form 1221 Additional Personal Particulars Information Form
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf


----------



## jatinders (Sep 25, 2015)

*Waiting for PR*



TejiJas said:


> Mine is still under Received status since October 2016. I don't know if Lyndal has even started working on my application or what else is causing the delay. Anybody in this forum who has seen such a long delay while the status remained in Received status? This wait is painful but I have learnt to be patient and focus on other things in life now..



My application's status is in Received status since day 1. Waiting and waiting....


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

98 days and counting. the suspense is killing me ray:


----------



## PNHA (Nov 15, 2016)

Hello everyone!

I have just received my PR today.

Wish everyone in this forum many luck with their PR applications.

Below is my timeline:

Received NSW Invitation: 25/11/2016 for General Accounting - 75 points (+5 points from State Nomination)

Lodgement for NSW Nomination: 28/11/2016

Received NSW Nomination: 15/1/2017

Lodged PR on 18/1/2017

CO contacted for PCC: 20/01/2017

Submitted required doc: 03/02/2017

Received Grant: 23/02/2017

Good Luck everyone!!!


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> 1. Yes you can do the medicals before lodging the visa - Use MyHealth Declaration and generate HAP ID.. Advisable that get the ITA first and then proceed with the medicals.
> 2. No it is not mandatory as per SA but you cannot rule out possibility of them seeking the proof of funds. Visit SA website to check the pre requisites.
> 3. Refer to below checklist
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the detail information. It will be very helpful. How much time does police verification and medical takes. Keeping in view that I have been staying in the same location for the past 9.2 years and have stayed in Cambodia for 8 months only.

Thanks again for the detailed info.



Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

PNHA said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cooongrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aruna_krishnan (Nov 7, 2016)

PNHA said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have just received my PR today.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! . Yours was too quick. 

Hello all I have just subscribed to this thread. 

Timeline: ( applied for 189 PR)

Got invitation: 5th January
CO contacted: 30th January 
Information provided
button clicked: 20th February


----------



## pgalla (Oct 28, 2016)

Glad to inform that I got my visa grant today. Timelines below: All docs front loaded. SC190

ANZSCO - 223111 - Human Resource Adviser
GSM Adelaide 
ACT Nomination Applied - Sep 2nd, 2016
Nomination Received - Nov 30, 2016
Visa Lodged - Dec 8, 2016
CO Contact - Dec 21, 2016 (Asking for proof of Date of birth, even though docs were already uploaded)
Docs Uploaded - Dec 21, 2016
Email sent to GSM asking for status and clarify if they will put the case on hold - Feb 19, 2017
Visa Grant - Feb 23, 2017


----------



## aruna_krishnan (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi all 

Just joined this thread. 

What has been the general trend for the visa grant duration once the application is in "assessment in progress" status ?


Timeline: ( applied for 189 PR)

Got invitation: 5th January
CO contacted: 30th January 
Information provided
button clicked: 20th February 
Waiting for grant


----------



## muhsoh (Nov 25, 2016)

For me, CO made contact on 22-Feb-17 and requested information was provided at same time.. now lets see how long will it for them to process it.


----------



## OMOB (Sep 16, 2016)

*Grant*

Hello

Got my grant. Thanks to the forum. I have always been a silent observer, reading and taking advice proposed by the elders. That is what I used from the beginning, no consultant. Thank you everyone and wish positive response to those waiting for the golden email

ANZSCO: 261112 Age:30 Edu:15 Exp:10 Eng:10 (65pt)
ACS applied: 6/10/16
ACS result: 24/10/16
EOI 189: 27/10/16
EOI 190 (70pts) VIC: 1/11/16: SA: 28/10/16 
Nomination/ITA: 25/11/16
Lodged: 9/01/17
CO Contact: 17/01/17 (Medical & PCC-UK)
Medical:24/01/2017
Grant:22/02/2017
IED: 8/01/2018


----------



## Pranav1984 (Aug 9, 2016)

Greg1946 said:


> Finally have received closure after a long wait - received grant for me, my wife, two wonderful daughters and my mother
> 
> Timelines
> Lodgement date - 17th aug 2015
> ...


Hi, congrats.. good to hear about your grant. My lodgement date is 17 Sep 2015. Your grant has given me great relief as old applicants are also under consideration. What is your occupation and visa subclass? Also, what was your status in immi account?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Last couple of month DIBP is doing amazing job, such a steady flow of grants each day.


----------



## mic490 (Oct 25, 2016)

I applied for visa 189 on 26oct. 2 CO contacted me first on 7-11-16 then on 20-12-16. My application assessment is in progress since then. 
Now i am thinking to apply for NSW state nomination "Industrial Engineer". Seniors or any one if have any idea how to proceed with that or is it possible to go for it now ??? because i just know that my degree is in the skilled occupation list. Your help in this regard will be highly appreciated


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

you showed lot of patience in the process and it pays off. congrats.



Pranav1984 said:


> Hi, congrats.. good to hear about your grant. My lodgement date is 17 Sep 2015. Your grant has given me great relief as old applicants are also under consideration. What is your occupation and visa subclass? Also, what was your status in immi account?


----------



## aruna_krishnan (Nov 7, 2016)

Pranav1984 said:


> Greg1946 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally have received closure after a long wait - received grant for me, my wife, two wonderful daughters and my mother
> ...


Hi am a new joinee in this thread. 

Congratulations. Really been a very very long wait. It needs a great celebration.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

trombokk said:


> Thanks a lot for the detail information. It will be very helpful. How much time does police verification and medical takes. Keeping in view that I have been staying in the same location for the past 9.2 years and have stayed in Cambodia for 8 months only.
> 
> Thanks again for the detailed info.
> 
> ...


Police verification in india may take few weeks or a month no definite timeline. Medical usually completes in less than a week. 

For your stay in Cambodia CO may or may not ask for the PCC. Usually PCC is asked when the stay in any country is 12 months or more.


----------



## australianexpat2015 (Aug 15, 2015)

*Long Wait.*



andreyx108b said:


> No one can answer the above questions.
> 
> However, it rakes 4-12 weeks for CO to come back to you after contact.
> 
> ...



Sir,

Can you help me? We were contacted by CO Adelaide on 9th Jan for my wife's PTE Score. I have also emailed the GSM asking for the status on 4th feb still no reply. Can you tell me how much more time will it take for them to respond.


----------



## sahilkapoor1987 (Nov 27, 2016)

australianexpat2015 said:


> Sir,
> 
> Can you help me? We were contacted by CO Adelaide on 9th Jan for my wife's PTE Score. I have also emailed the GSM asking for the status on 4th feb still no reply. Can you tell me how much more time will it take for them to respond.



Hi,

I also have the same case. Can someone help me with this?


----------



## sahilkapoor1987 (Nov 27, 2016)

australianexpat2015 said:


> Sir,
> 
> Can you help me? We were contacted by CO Adelaide on 9th Jan for my wife's PTE Score. I have also emailed the GSM asking for the status on 4th feb still no reply. Can you tell me how much more time will it take for them to respond.



Hi,

What is your case officer name?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mic490 said:


> I applied for visa 189 on 26oct. 2 CO contacted me first on 7-11-16 then on 20-12-16. My application assessment is in progress since then.
> Now i am thinking to apply for NSW state nomination "Industrial Engineer". Seniors or any one if have any idea how to proceed with that or is it possible to go for it now ??? because i just know that my degree is in the skilled occupation list. Your help in this regard will be highly appreciated




You are getting your PR in process. No need to go for nomination again. Average PR processing is 85 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rabeeh80 (Oct 14, 2016)

I've been waiting for the visa for 260 days now ... 

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


----------



## subbareddy545 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi,

I received NSW grant today. I have lodged for NSW on 28th January. Was asked for PCC and medicals on 3rd Feb. Uploaded the documents yesterday and received grant today.

Thanks


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

subbareddy545 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received NSW grant today. I have lodged for NSW on 28th January. Was asked for PCC and medicals on 3rd Feb. Uploaded the documents yesterday and received grant today.
> 
> Thanks


Thats a very speedy grant! Congratulations... Can you please share ur code and timeline?


----------



## subbareddy545 (Aug 31, 2016)

Brane said:


> Thats a very speedy grant! Congratulations... Can you please share ur code and timeline?


yes. Thanks you. Below are the details

261313 (Software Engineer)
Point-Age(33)/Edu(15)/Eng(10)/WorkEx(10)
EOI: 190 NSW (60+5) - 05July2016
NSW nomination: 13Oct2016
NSW docs submitted: 20Oct2016
NSW confirmation: 05Dec2016
Visa Lodged: 28Jan2017
Asked for PCC and medicals: 03Feb2017
PCC, Medical Submitted (Spouse and Kid): 23Feb2017
Visa grant: 24Feb2017


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

subbareddy545 said:


> yes. Thanks you. Below are the details
> 
> 261313 (Software Engineer)
> Point-Age(33)/Edu(15)/Eng(10)/WorkEx(10)
> ...


Congratulations which was ur team adelaide or brisbane

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Police verification in india may take few weeks or a month no definite timeline. Medical usually completes in less than a week.
> 
> For your stay in Cambodia CO may or may not ask for the PCC. Usually PCC is asked when the stay in any country is 12 months or more.


Thanks a lot for the information.

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## aruna_krishnan (Nov 7, 2016)

subbareddy545 said:


> Brane said:
> 
> 
> > Thats a very speedy grant! Congratulations... Can you please share ur code and timeline?
> ...


It seems CO didn't ask for form 80 or form 1221 in your case. May be that is the reason why it was so quick.


----------



## Ahror (Apr 25, 2016)

Hey Amrita.
I have same situation. My marriage in December and lodged in December. They asked for proof of relationship before marriage. Marriage certificate and statements from friends provided. What additional docs you provided? When was request? 
Thanks


----------



## Aus1984 (Sep 27, 2016)

Greg1946 said:


> Finally have received closure after a long wait - received grant for me, my wife, two wonderful daughters and my mother
> 
> Timelines
> Lodgement date - 17th aug 2015
> ...


Hi, can you please tell some more why you receive nj letter


----------



## DammyK (Jun 16, 2016)

*congrats*



subbareddy545 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received NSW grant today. I have lodged for NSW on 28th January. Was asked for PCC and medicals on 3rd Feb. Uploaded the documents yesterday and received grant today.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations and All the best..


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

sahilkapoor1987 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also have the same case. Can someone help me with this?


COs don't usually reply emails. You would have uploaded the results in the IMMI account. It's safer that way. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DammyK (Jun 16, 2016)

Congratulations and all the very best bro !!



subbareddy545 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received NSW grant today. I have lodged for NSW on 28th January. Was asked for PCC and medicals on 3rd Feb. Uploaded the documents yesterday and received grant today.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## abhishekkgupta51 (Nov 27, 2016)

hi all,

i lodged by 189 application ( ANZSCO 263111 - Computer Network) on 18th Jan'17 and got a CO adelaide contact on 6th Feb'17 on last 5 years tax documents which i submitted on the same day and now till 6th March'17 i havent heard anything. I just uploaded the document and notify from the Immilogin. what is the possibility if i can get this finalized and when.. please advise.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

abhishekkgupta51 said:


> hi all,
> 
> i lodged by 189 application ( ANZSCO 263111 - Computer Network) on 18th Jan'17 and got a CO adelaide contact on 6th Feb'17 on last 5 years tax documents which i submitted on the same day and now till 6th March'17 i havent heard anything. I just uploaded the document and notify from the Immilogin. what is the possibility if i can get this finalized and when.. please advise.



It usually takes 4-12 weeks for CO to respond.


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

abhishekkgupta51 said:


> hi all,
> 
> i lodged by 189 application ( ANZSCO 263111 - Computer Network) on 18th Jan'17 and got a CO adelaide contact on 6th Feb'17 on last 5 years tax documents which i submitted on the same day and now till 6th March'17 i havent heard anything. I just uploaded the document and notify from the Immilogin. what is the possibility if i can get this finalized and when.. please advise.




My case is also similar. Just waiting until I get the notification for the grant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AIMS17 (Feb 6, 2017)

Hello everyone!

Could you please share how your case officers are, for GSM SA 190?

I lodged visa application subclass 190 on the 8th September. CO contacted end September. We provided additional documents he asked for. Haven't heard from them since then. 

I wrote to DIBP marking my CO, who is some Danielle. After 180 days waiting I am trying to understand what could have taken so long. IS there anyone else who has the same case officer as mine and has got a visa grant ?


----------



## Syds (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi All,

Me and my spouse received the grant for subclass 189 today, below are the details, hope you all receive grants sooner

Points: 60
ANZSCO Code: 233512
EOI filed: 9rd March 2016
Invitation received: 23 rd March 2016
Visa filed: 20th May 2016
1st Co Contact: 30th May asking for PCC and MED
PCC 31 st May 2016
Medicals 4th June 2016
above Docs uploaded 8th June
Job verification call from Delhi, Australian consulate: 25th July 2016
additional docs latest pay slip and pf statements sent to Australian consulate /Delhi on: 1st Aug 2016 

wrote a mail to visa officer for enquire on:
Sept 2016, Oct 2016, Nov 2016, Jan 2017, Feb 2017
No response received
Grant: 8th Mar 2017
IED: 8th June 2017


----------



## nmagdy (Sep 2, 2016)

crazylankan said:


> My case is also similar. Just waiting until I get the notification for the grant. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My timeline is very similar to yours. Maybe there is some procedure for handling cases and we receive our grant mails soon. I can also see that two of the people who received their grants yesterday from Brisbane team had the same timelines too.

Here is my time line
21-11-2016: visa lodge
28-11-2016: 1st co assigned requesting pcc and evidence of employment
5-12-2016: responded to co
2-2-2017: 2nd co contact requesting to resubmit spouse pcc and responded instantly
Grant: ?


----------



## nmagdy (Sep 2, 2016)

Syds said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Me and my spouse received the grant for subclass 189 today, below are the details, hope you all receive grants sooner
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Syds said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Me and my spouse received the grant for subclass 189 today, below are the details, hope you all receive grants sooner
> 
> ...




Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AIMS17 (Feb 6, 2017)

Syds said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Me and my spouse received the grant for subclass 189 today, below are the details, hope you all receive grants sooner
> 
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sarikakhurana said:


> Syds said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


----------



## AIMS17 (Feb 6, 2017)

Syds said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Me and my spouse received the grant for subclass 189 today, below are the details, hope you all receive grants sooner
> 
> ...





sarikakhurana said:


> Syds said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

nmagdy said:


> My timeline is very similar to yours. Maybe there is some procedure for handling cases and we receive our grant mails soon. I can also see that two of the people who received their grants yesterday from Brisbane team had the same timelines too.
> 
> Here is my time line
> 21-11-2016: visa lodge
> ...


wow! both our cases are so lookalike. let's just hope we will get our grants during this week. the wait is killing me :tape2:


----------



## muhsoh (Nov 25, 2016)

Any grants in recent days from Adelaide??

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

Guys any update on new timelines that were suppose to flash on dibp website from 13th march 17. Couldn't locate anything yet 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## muhsoh (Nov 25, 2016)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Guys any update on new timelines that were suppose to flash on dibp website from 13th march 17. Couldn't locate anything yet
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


It will be available on 14-Mar..

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## effected90 (Jun 4, 2016)

I applied for visa 189 onshore on 23rd December 2016, CO first contact 30th January 2017 asking for form 1221.


----------



## TejiJas (Nov 29, 2016)

Waiting for over 5 months now. No action and no response. No idea on what's taking them so long. Could it be due to the Skill category or could it be racial profiling? Really struggling to understand the reasons for lack of any action on my application.


----------



## TejiJas (Nov 29, 2016)

Different case officer but similar fate. My case officer is Lyndal.. filed completed application on 13th October. The application remains in Submitted status since then without any action. 2 of emails remained unanswered until last week when I got an email from DIBP, which had the word "Unoffical" in the subject line and all the email stated was that my application is active and I must wait and they will get back if there is any change or questions. The wait continues..


----------



## anupt1986 (Jan 17, 2017)

EOI recieved: 1st Feb 2017
Visa Filed: 15th Feb 2017
First correspondence from CO: 3rd March 2017 for Medicals
Medical approved: 6th March 2017 and made CLICK TO PROCEED on immi portal



Any idea when the grant will given?

Status shows: Assessment in Progress.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

anupt1986 said:


> EOI recieved: 1st Feb 2017
> Visa Filed: 15th Feb 2017
> First correspondence from CO: 3rd March 2017 for Medicals
> Medical approved: 6th March 2017 and made CLICK TO PROCEED on immi portal
> ...




You can estimate your grant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubann (Mar 13, 2017)

harinderjitf5 said:


> Congrats bro


Can u please share your experience of physical verification, what all they asked and checked with you
Thanks in advance


----------



## anupt1986 (Jan 17, 2017)

*with Immitracker?*



andreyx108b said:


> You can estimate your grant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


with Immitracker?


----------



## Reddy2402 (Mar 15, 2017)

ahsan771991 said:


> Not exactly a mechanical engineer but I applied as an industrial engineer 233511 on the 2nd of November
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey I also applied on 2nd of November as an Industrial Engineer. Any updates on your status


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

I left my previous job so they did notcontactme they just came to my previous office and talked to my project ma aget.


Bubann said:


> Can u please share your experience of physical verification, what all they asked and checked with you
> Thanks in advance


----------



## Lareb (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi all,

I just received my grant. Details are;
Visa lodge 29 November
1st case officer contact 8 Dec 2016.
2nd case officer for medical for kids 2 Feb 2017.
Visa grant 16 march 2017 11:42 AM Sydney time.

Occupation Accountant, 190 for Perth


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

Lareb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just received my grant. Details are;
> Visa lodge 29 November
> ...


Congratulations..

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## muhsoh (Nov 25, 2016)

Lareb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just received my grant. Details are;
> Visa lodge 29 November
> ...


Congrats mate 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

Lareb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just received my grant. Details are;
> Visa lodge 29 November
> ...


I'm so happy for you. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

Lareb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just received my grant. Details are;
> Visa lodge 29 November
> ...


Congrats! Does WA require accountants?


----------



## amangupta15 (Mar 16, 2017)

sandipgp said:


> This is latest list of people who are waiting for grant from GSM Adelaide. Lets track their progress here.
> 
> ktoda	5-May
> deepgill	25-Aug
> ...


amangupta15 28th Feb


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Lareb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just received my grant. Details are;
> Visa lodge 29 November
> ...




Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaJn (Jan 9, 2017)

amangupta15 said:


> sandipgp said:
> 
> 
> > This is latest list of people who are waiting for grant from GSM Adelaide. Lets track their progress here.
> ...


I don't think adding to the list above is right, this was posted last year Jan' 16 and all of them applied in 2015.


----------



## hems264 (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi All,
Not sure if i am only one facing delay in my visa grant process. Would appreciate if you can share your experiences and next stages i should anticipate.

My Details are;
Occupation Civil Engg 233211 subclass190
Visa lodge 10 Oct 16

1st case officer contact 1st Nov 16. requesting Evidence of functional English of spouse, Although it was already submitted in immi account. Responded with same documents uploaded in immi account.

2nd case officer contact 19th Dec 16. notifying they are trying to contact employer for verification with no success. 
Requested evidence of employment and contact details of employer - provided next day but until today no communication/calls received from GSM adelaide to HR team.

After several reminders for updates, I received below email on 21st Feb 

UNCLASSIFIED

Thank you for your emails.

Please be advised that your application remains in process. At this time, nothing further is required from you.

You will be advised as soon as a decision is made on your application, or if we require any further information or documentation.

Your patience is appreciated.

Regards,

Megan
Position No. 1506
GSM Adelaide.


I am not sure of reason and GSM process but it is almost 5 months and i am not sure what's next and when i should expect grant.


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi..You are not alone brother.
I am with you and I believe there are much more. 
I applied on 19 Oct.
And I think there is overall slowdown in issuing visa grants, reason may be any. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## AIMS17 (Feb 6, 2017)

Hello 
I am also in three waiting list for GSM Adelaide. And it's been a very long wait since last September when I lodged the application. 
Wrote to them but to no avail.
Guess waiting is the only option.


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

We had our health exam on Tuesday and my partner's and both kids status is:
'All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.'

but mine is: 
'The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment.'

What does that mean? How long is that going to take? I'm pretty sure I'm healthy.
Also, should I click the button 'Information Provided'?


----------



## TejiJas (Nov 29, 2016)

Same here.. 5 months+ in waiting. Applied on 13th October and GSM Adelaide have been very slow. No action yet and no idea on what's taking them so long. I have not even been contacted by any Co


----------



## godspeed4476 (May 4, 2016)

Applied on 19th August, two Co contacts via email, nothing more then that, no emails are reverted, do u guys think calling them would be of much help? this wait is too long


----------



## rabeeh80 (Oct 14, 2016)

Applied 15 June .. still waiting ... no CO Contact.. 

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aarvinder (Mar 18, 2017)

Lareb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just received my grant. Details are;
> Visa lodge 29 November
> ...


Congrats


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong (Mar 8, 2017)

we all waiting.. and hoping


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> We had our health exam on Tuesday and my partner's and both kids status is:
> 'All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.'
> 
> but mine is:
> ...


mate dont worry too much. it could be something minor as high or low blood pressure.
if the local clinkc have any doubts of any sort only then they refer to bupa.
so dont worry it shall pass

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> mate dont worry too much. it could be something minor as high or low blood pressure.
> if the local clinkc have any doubts of any sort only then they refer to bupa.
> so dont worry it shall pass
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk




Thank you. Yeah, my health examination status is now finalised as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong (Mar 8, 2017)

Any new grants today from GSM Adelaide ?


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

is there a delay in grants from Adelaide?


----------



## pradeep.parlapalli (Dec 22, 2016)

I received my grant today. My case was handled by GSM Adelaide


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

pradeep.parlapalli said:


> I received my grant today. My case was handled by GSM Adelaide


:cheer2:
congratulations buddy! 


how's your timeline?


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

pradeep.parlapalli said:


> I received my grant today. My case was handled by GSM Adelaide




Great. Congrats mate. Yours timeline pls ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pradeep.parlapalli (Dec 22, 2016)

My timeline below ..

ANZSCO 263113 (Software Engineer)
23/09/2016: PTE - L:90 R:90 S:90 W:90
15/12/2016:	ACS Applied
19/12/2016:	ACS Result Positive
21/12/2016:	EOI Submitted 70 points
04/01/2017:	Invitation Received 189
06/01/2017: PCC applied for Self and family
17/01/2017: PCC Collected
07/02/2017:	Application Lodge
18/02/2017: CO Contact (Form80, Medicals, PCC)
23/02/2017: Medicals for Self and family
02/03/2017: Responded to CO
21/03/2017:	Received Grant


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi Dear Amazing news and Congrats.. wish you all the luck for future



pradeep.parlapalli said:


> My timeline below ..
> 
> ANZSCO 263113 (Software Engineer)
> 23/09/2016: PTE - L:90 R:90 S:90 W:90
> ...


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

pradeep.parlapalli said:


> My timeline below ..
> 
> ANZSCO 263113 (Software Engineer)
> 23/09/2016: PTE - L:90 R:90 S:90 W:90
> ...


Congratulations !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## bemit (Jul 7, 2016)

pradeep.parlapalli said:


> My timeline below ..
> 
> ANZSCO 263113 (Software Engineer)
> 23/09/2016: PTE - L:90 R:90 S:90 W:90
> ...


Congratulations!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pradeep.parlapalli said:


> My timeline below ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newtooaustralia (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi friends, please see my timelines below. Can somebody comment on how much time it would take for visa grant after employment verification?


----------



## Sabyasachipanda (Nov 16, 2016)

Any further grants today ?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Aus1984 (Sep 27, 2016)

newtooaustralia said:


> Hi friends, please see my timelines below. Can somebody comment on how much time it would take for visa grant after employment verification?


Usually I takes 20-30days but my verification was done on 13th Feb & still waiting for the grant.


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

newtooaustralia said:


> Hi friends, please see my timelines below. Can somebody comment on how much time it would take for visa grant after employment verification?


DIBP is a mysterious thing. They never conducted employment verification for me and sent me a VAC2 invoice. I paid and now waiting.........


----------



## rabeeh80 (Oct 14, 2016)

Guys I've been waiting for nearly a YEAR now for the grant.. no CO contact .. my agent says there is nothing we can do ... i simply cant believe that a security check will take this much .. 

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


----------



## fpeppy (Nov 17, 2014)

Hello friends, 

My husband is waiting to receive a grant for System Analyst (190) for Sydney. Here are the details 

Occupation : System Analyst
Points : 70, PTE Score : 8 
EOI : 190 
Visa application lodged with PCC and other forms : 28th Jan
Medicals completed : 11th Feb

We have uploaded our medical reports but haven't heard anything from the case officer yet? The online status shows as assessment under process. Is there any backlog or long timelines for system analyst. From what I have been reading, it seems some of them are receiving grants within 45 days. 

Appreciate your advise.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newtooaustralia said:


> Hi friends, please see my timelines below. Can somebody comment on how much time it would take for visa grant after employment verification?


8-16 weeks after verification.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

fpeppy said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> My husband is waiting to receive a grant for System Analyst (190) for Sydney. Here are the details
> 
> ...


Visa processing does not depend on your occupation. 

It takes on average 85 days to get a grant.


----------



## fpeppy (Nov 17, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Visa processing does not depend on your occupation.
> 
> It takes on average 85 days to get a grant.


Thank you for replying Andrey..


----------



## Sabyasachipanda (Nov 16, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Visa processing does not depend on your occupation.
> 
> It takes on average 85 days to get a grant.


Dear Andrey, 

Does it depend on other factors such as which GSM is allocated?

Also does cases involving relationship evidence requirements take longer time?

Thanks

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sabyasachipanda said:


> Dear Andrey,
> 
> Does it depend on other factors such as which GSM is allocated?
> 
> ...




Not really in relation to both, it more depends in completeness if your application and whether you are subject to external checks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Not really in relation to both, it more depends in completeness if your application and whether you are subject to external checks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Can you help me out. What is included in external checks ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

arnav12 said:


> Can you help me out. What is included in external checks ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats unknown.


----------



## godspeed4476 (May 4, 2016)

Got the grant today morning 5am IST, received 3 mail altogether. It is a matter of some concern regarding how Adelaide office works. They kept my application in limbo for 7 months, and they gave the grant on the same day when i made the complaint. Dont know if its a co incidence or the complain really made a difference. I suggest the guys who have been waiting for more than prescribed timeframe, just do it, make a complaint. 

For 3 months I was running around only for paper work, my wife's degree and certificate as she was from different state, my own certificate had to be rectified which took numerous visits, arguments etc with Mumbai university. Getting passport for my daughter was another herculean task.

The long wait has even made me loose some interest in the country, but i am going to activate the visa thats for sure. As you guys can see, everything moved super swiftly for me, the SS received in 2 weeks, education assessment in 2 days, but DIPB sets a new standard of lethargy.

Happy to you guys, and the website for forming up my mind for Australia, and providing a treasure of information, an Australian agent was suggesting a very risky sub class for me initally and asking for huge money for application. But thanks to you guys and the forum, i had to pay no meaningless charges. Updated the signature. Thanks every one


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong (Mar 8, 2017)

Congrats dear...

share the time line plz



godspeed4476 said:


> Got the grant today morning 5am IST, received 3 mail altogether. It is a matter of some concern regarding how Adelaide office works. They kept my application in limbo for 7 months, and they gave the grant on the same day when i made the complaint. Dont know if its a co incidence or the complain really made a difference. I suggest the guys who have been waiting for more than prescribed timeframe, just do it, make a complaint.
> 
> For 3 months I was running around only for paper work, my wife's degree and certificate as she was from different state, my own certificate had to be rectified which took numerous visits, arguments etc with Mumbai university. Getting passport for my daughter was another herculean task.
> 
> ...


----------



## fpeppy (Nov 17, 2014)

godspeed4476 said:


> Got the grant today morning 5am IST, received 3 mail altogether. It is a matter of some concern regarding how Adelaide office works. They kept my application in limbo for 7 months, and they gave the grant on the same day when i made the complaint. Dont know if its a co incidence or the complain really made a difference. I suggest the guys who have been waiting for more than prescribed timeframe, just do it, make a complaint.
> 
> For 3 months I was running around only for paper work, my wife's degree and certificate as she was from different state, my own certificate had to be rectified which took numerous visits, arguments etc with Mumbai university. Getting passport for my daughter was another herculean task.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the grant and good luck. If I understand this correctly, did it take 7 months to receive a grant from the date of documents upload e.g. medicals, verification etc or is it the overall process that took 7 months?


----------



## godspeed4476 (May 4, 2016)

fpeppy said:


> Congratulations on the grant and good luck. If I understand this correctly, did it take 7 months to receive a grant from the date of documents upload e.g. medicals, verification etc or is it the overall process that took 7 months?


I had uploaded, the medicals in June i.e. 2 months before even actually applying for the visa (Approx). 7 months is from the day i paid for the visa fees


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

godspeed4476 said:


> Got the grant today morning 5am IST, received 3 mail altogether. It is a matter of some concern regarding how Adelaide office works. They kept my application in limbo for 7 months, and they gave the grant on the same day when i made the complaint. Dont know if its a co incidence or the complain really made a difference. I suggest the guys who have been waiting for more than prescribed timeframe, just do it, make a complaint.
> 
> For 3 months I was running around only for paper work, my wife's degree and certificate as she was from different state, my own certificate had to be rectified which took numerous visits, arguments etc with Mumbai university. Getting passport for my daughter was another herculean task.
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!


----------



## godspeed4476 (May 4, 2016)

BTW is there some way i can have the passport stamped with australia visa? i know they have gone away with labels, but i would like to have physical proof of the visa if possible, it really helps in some circumtances


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

godspeed4476 said:


> BTW is there some way i can have the passport stamped with australia visa? i know they have gone away with labels, but i would like to have physical proof of the visa if possible, it really helps in some circumtances




No such facility as far as i am aware.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

godspeed4476 said:


> BTW is there some way i can have the passport stamped with australia visa? i know they have gone away with labels, but i would like to have physical proof of the visa if possible, it really helps in some circumtances




You could just print out the visa grant letter. I don't think that you can get the passport stamped with the visa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Or download the VEVO app - http://www.border.gov.au/Busi/visas-and-migration/visa-entitlement-verification-online-(vevo)


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

kaju said:


> Or download the VEVO app - http://www.border.gov.au/Busi/visas...ication-online-(vevo)/visa-holders-using-vevo
> 
> That link doesn't work...
> 
> ...


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

jana1234 said:


> kaju said:
> 
> 
> > Or download the VEVO app:
> ...


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong (Mar 8, 2017)

So Its weekend, no grants on Monday..


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

godspeed4476 said:


> BTW is there some way i can have the passport stamped with australia visa? i know they have gone away with labels, but i would like to have physical proof of the visa if possible, it really helps in some circumtances


You could get the label for $70 from immigration office in Aus.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

chamomilesix said:


> You could get the label for $70 from immigration office in Aus.


I thought that only applied in the interim period (from 24 Nov 2012 until 1 September 2015) and now you can use Vevo or MyVevo?

My understanding is that DIBP no longer issue visa labels, period. 

https://www.border.gov.au/aboutyourvisa


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jana1234 said:


> kaju said:
> 
> 
> > Or download the VEVO app - Visa Holders using VEVO
> ...


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

andreyx108b said:


> jana1234 said:
> 
> 
> > You can just find in app store or google play
> ...


----------



## godspeed4476 (May 4, 2016)

Thanks guys, I already know about VEVO and non label visa. The reason why I asked about label is that, once when traveling to Russia, I was detained on arrival coz I could not speak any russian and the could not speak any english. Couple of hours later a guy comes in and tried to speak in broken english but to no avail, he casually flipped through my passport, and the number of labels along with the UK work visa was the one helped me let off. An Australian PR label would also carry similar or more weight age, I would imagine.


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

godspeed4476 said:


> Thanks guys, I already know about VEVO and non label visa. The reason why I asked about label is that, once when traveling to Russia, I was detained on arrival coz I could not speak any russian and the could not speak any english. Couple of hours later a guy comes in and tried to speak in broken english but to no avail, he casually flipped through my passport, and the number of labels along with the UK work visa was the one helped me let off. An Australian PR label would also carry similar or more weight age, I would imagine.


Yes, this happened to my friend once too. The Australian immigration system was down when she was about to depart to Australia, and she was on hold for hours until airways officer was able to confirm her PR status by calling the Australian immigration. Hence, she wants a visa lable. I thought she got it this year, that's why I assumed you can still get the label.


----------



## CaJn (Jan 9, 2017)

godspeed4476 said:


> I had uploaded, the medicals in June i.e. 2 months before even actually applying for the visa (Approx). 7 months is from the day i paid for the visa fees


Congrats Mate, All the best :thumb:

I just hope that my timelines retrace your path as my 6 months is over. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi Adelaide Guys 

Any grants today?


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

ExpatingSinceLong said:


> Hi Adelaide Guys
> 
> Any grants today?


I'm waiting for the grant for 130 days now


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

*Regarding Form 26 & 160*

Can anyone explain me importance of form 26 and 160. I have done medical and reports are also sent to DIBP. Recently I came to know that medical should contain form 26 and 160. I haven't filled those forms. Is it a serious issue? Am I in big trouble?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Subscribed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

Today I called DIBP, after a long wait of 48 minutes it went through.
Explained my situation as to why I was waiting for so long after VAC 2 payment? They confirmed that payment is received however the dept. revisits every case after 28 days so your 28 days have just ended so they will revisit it anytime now.

I requested to please refer my concerns to the case officer since I dont have enough time before IED to plan a visit but the lady refused politely and said we can't push them like that.


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong (Mar 8, 2017)

A friend also paid VAC 2 fee and after paying it took 2-3 weeks for him get grant. So I think after 28 days, your application is again in cue for CO review, which I expect that they review in within a week or ten days.

Like in my case, 28 days after CO Contact finish on 15 March, plus a week so 21-22 march, plus 1-2 weeks for final processing. if they ask for Australian Intelligence security check, it may take more time.

in your case, I guess all this is done, grant I expect for you is before mid of April. IN



Aspiring Candidate said:


> Today I called DIBP, after a long wait of 48 minutes it went through.
> Explained my situation as to why I was waiting for so long after VAC 2 payment? They confirmed that payment is received however the dept. revisits every case after 28 days so your 28 days have just ended so they will revisit it anytime now.
> 
> I requested to please refer my concerns to the case officer since I dont have enough time before IED to plan a visit but the lady refused politely and said we can't push them like that.


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Today there are 70 days after CO contact... 

why they keep saying they review case after 28 days


----------



## sahilkapoor1987 (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi,

I filed my visa application on 7th Feb 2017 and had 1st Co contact on 21st Feb for which I responded on 22nd Feb. How much time should I wait before making a call to DIBP for checking the status of my application. 
Status : Assessment in Progress


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

189 visa - 120-180 days
190 visa - 120 -210 days


My timelines for same job code:

ACS: Dec 2015(261312 Developer programmer)
PTE-A R 66 W 77 L 71 S 65 (Overall: 70)
Pts: 30 (age) + 15(edu) + 5 (exp) + 10 (Pte) = 60 
EOI : 189(60 pts) & 190(65 pts) - for NSW and Victoria 29th Sept 2016
NSW ITA : 13 Oct 2016
NSW approval : 7 December 2016
PCC: 22 Dec2016
Visa lodge: 29 Dec 2016
Medical : 12 Jan 2017
Co Alloc : 17 Jan 2017(Requested medical)
Medical provided: 19 Jan 2017
Grant : (Will update soon)



sahilkapoor1987 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I filed my visa application on 7th Feb 2017 and had 1st Co contact on 21st Feb for which I responded on 22nd Feb. How much time should I wait before making a call to DIBP for checking the status of my application.
> Status : Assessment in Progress


----------



## sahilkapoor1987 (Nov 27, 2016)

harinderjitf5 said:


> there is no fixed time frame. there are some case where all docs were front loaded but still they are waiting. my two known got the grant within one month. hope for the best. you can call or email to get status o your application but it rarely help. i heard international helpline is not working anymore.


Hi,

Your signature says , physical job verification. What does this mean and was it done for all the jobs?


----------



## saumit11 (Sep 17, 2016)

hi all 

Is the GSM adelaide office a slow turtle.......or is Brisbain office also as slow?


----------



## saumit11 (Sep 17, 2016)

I have been waiting for more than 4 months now but no response from them.....
yesterday my agent told me that in his client base no one has a received a visa in this month......this is alarming....


----------



## jv1313 (Dec 18, 2016)

hey brother

can you please share your experience about physical job verification ?


----------



## indergill (Nov 4, 2016)

It's been just 7 days I have pressed IP button and I can't wait! Some of you been waiting for months! Only thing I can say you guys are LEGENDS!
:jaw:


----------



## Sabyasachipanda (Nov 16, 2016)

indergill said:


> It's been just 7 days I have pressed IP button and I can't wait! Some of you been waiting for months! Only thing I can say you guys are LEGENDS!
> :jaw:


I hope u don't have to wait long. But by the looks of it u r a legend in the making yourself.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

I am at 78th day from co contact and 104th day from visa lodgment.. I surprised why they are not looking into aur application and on the other hand other people keep getting grants even after co contact.. 



ausguy11 said:


> Today there are 70 days after CO contact...
> 
> why they keep saying they review case after 28 days


----------



## indergill (Nov 4, 2016)

Sabyasachipanda said:


> I hope u don't have to wait long
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk



Fingers Crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Its 69 days for me after IP pressed



indergill said:


> It's been just 7 days I have pressed IP button and I can't wait! Some of you been waiting for months! Only thing I can say you guys are LEGENDS!
> :jaw:


----------



## Amandeep_Kalia (Mar 15, 2017)

Good Luck!!


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

your job code?



joy.verma said:


> I am at 78th day from co contact and 104th day from visa lodgment.. I surprised why they are not looking into aur application and on the other hand other people keep getting grants even after co contact..


----------



## rezon.kuet (Mar 30, 2017)

Visa Applied For: 190 Adelaide
Point Claimed :60
Anzco Code:312312(Electrical Engineering Technician)
Visa Apply: 17/01/2017
1st CO Contact: 23/01/2017
Asked For: Medical (Me, Wife and Children)
Response to CO: 1/02/2017
2nd CO Contact: 08/03/2017
Asked For: All Employement Documents, Passport and IELTS rescan copy as previous scan quality mentioned poor.
Response to CO: 10/03/2017

VISA GRANT: waiting waiting waiting....


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi Guyz,

I have been asked form submit a character assessment form 1221 after I have submitted VAC-2 payment. They haven't sent me any email. It just appeared in my immi account "Provide Character Assessment". It is shown below Attach Docs tab.
I have already submitted form 1221. What do you think?


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

Mine is 263111 



ausguy11 said:


> your job code?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amandeep_Kalia (Mar 15, 2017)

rezon.kuet said:


> Visa Applied For: 190 Adelaide
> Point Claimed :60
> Anzco Code:312312(Electrical Engineering Technician)
> Visa Apply: 17/01/2017
> ...


_Good Luck to you _


----------



## TejiJas (Nov 29, 2016)

200 days of waiting. The application is still in Received status and no CO contact yet. Not even a single contact, how bizarre!! Anyone has any idea on what might be happening? Is there a number that I can call from India to try and wake them up to my application?


----------



## Moneyjheeta (Apr 11, 2016)

*hi*



ganesh9684 said:


> Hello
> 
> Internal auditor 221214
> Timelines as below
> ...


hi ganesh
what's the status of your file after physical verification


----------



## Pranav1984 (Aug 9, 2016)

TejiJas said:


> 200 days of waiting. The application is still in Received status and no CO contact yet. Not even a single contact, how bizarre!! Anyone has any idea on what might be happening? Is there a number that I can call from India to try and wake them up to my application?


I lodged my visa on 17 Sep 2015, no co contact as I uploaded all possible docs upfront. Co only contacts if any docs required. My status has been same since the beginning as 'received '.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Pranav1984 said:


> I lodged my visa on 17 Sep 2015, no co contact as I uploaded all possible docs upfront. Co only contacts if any docs required. My status has been same since the beginning as 'received '.




Bro are you waiting since 2015??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

Pranav1984 said:


> I lodged my visa on 17 Sep 2015, no co contact as I uploaded all possible docs upfront. Co only contacts if any docs required. My status has been same since the beginning as 'received '.




Who's your CO?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

Why are you guys waiting for so long.. Raise a complaint to them..


----------



## NP101 (May 18, 2016)

Is there any External Auditor waiting since JAN or FEB 2017 for the grant?


----------



## Pranav1984 (Aug 9, 2016)

sounddonor said:


> Bro are you waiting since 2015??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I have been waiting since 2015 and no change in the situation. Co is not fixed. I got acknowledgment mail from Lisa <*SNIP*> but every time you send them a mail, different co replies. I and my agent have raised complaint several times, called them many times, raised complaint on global feedback form, made complaint to the manager and tried everything that is possible. Every time they give standard reply that if anything is required from my side, they will notify and my file
Is under process. Don't know if I am left with any option..


----------



## Pranav1984 (Aug 9, 2016)

sounddonor said:


> Bro are you waiting since 2015??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It has been over 18 months, neither grant now rejection. God only knows what is happening in my case. I understand that in some cases, it takes extra time for external checks but 18 months is unjustified and certainly not done. But no one has control over DIBP. I really wonder sometimes that instead of keeping me waiting for long, they should have rejected my visa. What kind of process is this?


----------



## TejiJas (Nov 29, 2016)

@Pranav1984: I feel for you brother as I too feel the same dejection. Sometimes I really wonder how does DIBP work. This delay is inexplicable but you can't do anything about it except wait and move on with other stuff in your life. Did you have to submit the PCC and Health docs again or will this be only required at the time of grant when a CO asks for it?


----------



## Pranav1984 (Aug 9, 2016)

TejiJas said:


> @Pranav1984: I feel for you brother as I too feel the same dejection. Sometimes I really wonder how does DIBP work. This delay is inexplicable but you can't do anything about it except wait and move on with other stuff in your life. Did you have to submit the PCC and Health docs again or will this be only required at the time of grant when a CO asks for it?


My pcc expired in Feb 2016 which I got renewed and submitted the same. But now both pcc and medicals are expired and I have no plans to renew them until I receive any further mail from DIBP


----------



## australianexpat2015 (Aug 15, 2015)

hello people sharing the news a bit late but we finally recieved our golden mail from adelaide on 30th march 2017


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

Please share your time line.. Congratulations


australianexpat2015 said:


> hello people sharing the news a bit late but we finally recieved our golden mail from adelaide on 30th march 2017


----------



## jv1313 (Dec 18, 2016)

australianexpat2015 said:


> hello people sharing the news a bit late but we finally recieved our golden mail from adelaide on 30th march 2017


Congrats brother

can you please share your experience about job verification ?


----------



## Marshall153 (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi Friends,

Today I have provided all the requested docs (PCC, Medicals, Form 80) by CO (GSM Adelaide).

I believe all I need to do now is to wait for DIBP/CO's response.

Hoping to get a positive news with a reasonable wait time


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

australianexpat2015 said:


> hello people sharing the news a bit late but we finally recieved our golden mail from adelaide on 30th march 2017


Congratulations

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## manoh (Jan 24, 2017)

Pranav1984 said:


> It has been over 18 months, neither grant now rejection. God only knows what is happening in my case. I understand that in some cases, it takes extra time for external checks but 18 months is unjustified and certainly not done. But no one has control over DIBP. I really wonder sometimes that instead of keeping me waiting for long, they should have rejected my visa. What kind of process is this?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Hopefully these guys are from stone age....god knows even stone age people are not slow as much like these people are...we can not do anything than pray pray..


----------



## indergill (Nov 4, 2016)

Pranav1984 said:


> It has been over 18 months, neither grant now rejection. God only knows what is happening in my case. I understand that in some cases, it takes extra time for external checks but 18 months is unjustified and certainly not done. But no one has control over DIBP. I really wonder sometimes that instead of keeping me waiting for long, they should have rejected my visa. What kind of process is this?


It's very hard to wait for that long time mate but don't loose hope there are 20+ cases on immitracker that took more then 400+ Days. I'll suggest to keep PCC and all updated in case they ask for it. You will hear good news very soon!


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

manoh said:


> Pranav1984 said:
> 
> 
> > It has been over 18 months, neither grant now rejection. God only knows what is happening in my case. I understand that in some cases, it takes extra time for external checks but 18 months is unjustified and certainly not done. But no one has control over DIBP. I really wonder sometimes that instead of keeping me waiting for long, they should have rejected my visa. What kind of process is this?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi guyz,

Got my grant yesterday. Thanks everyone.


----------



## effected90 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hello guys,

I am happy to announce that I have received my grant yesterday after 3 month wait.

Thank you everyone here who helped me throughout the process.


----------



## Pranav1984 (Aug 9, 2016)

indergill said:


> It's very hard to wait for that long time mate but don't loose hope there are 20+ cases on immitracker that took more then 400+ Days. I'll suggest to keep PCC and all updated in case they ask for it. You will hear good news very soon!


Thanks all. Your messages keep the hope alive in me.

My job code is 133312 wholesaler


----------



## Marshall153 (Sep 14, 2016)

Congrats 

Please share your processing time and job code.


----------



## Marshall153 (Sep 14, 2016)

effected90 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am happy to announce that I have received my grant yesterday after 3 month wait.
> 
> Thank you everyone here who helped me throughout the process.




Congrats 

Please share your processing time and job code.


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

Hey guys, does the length of the processing time also depend on how many dependants one has? In immytracker there is no option to check that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winthover (Apr 7, 2017)

Hi everyone
Yesterday, I received an email from DIBP instructing me to sign a Form 815 health undertaking. I completed the form and uploaded it to my immi account. Then I hit the "information provided" button. Up until this point, everything was fine. HOWEVER, in a moment of madness, I decided to email the same form (Form 815) to the CO... In the letter from DIBP, a paragraph goes as follows:

"Do not email attachments as this will cause delays in the processing of your application. We do not send acknowledgement advices for the receipt of attachments. "

Do you think I'm screwed? Is there any remedies to this?
-------------------------------------
ANZSCO: 233211

Visa Lodge: 13-Jun-16
Found TB in X-ray: 22-Jun-16
CO (Adelaide): 4-Jul-16 (Requesting CV, Medicals, form 80, 1221)
Anti-TB treatment until: 3 Jan 2017
Health Clearance provided: 9 Mar 2017 
Docs provided: 13-Mar-17 ( Medicals, form 80, 1221)
CO (Adelaide): 6-Apr-17 (asking for form 815 health undertaking)
Respond: 6-Apr-17
Grant:??? Fingers crossed


----------



## biggy85 (Feb 8, 2017)

winthover said:


> Hi everyone
> Yesterday, I received an email from DIBP instructing me to sign a Form 815 health undertaking. I completed the form and uploaded it to my immi account. Then I hit the "information provided" button. Up until this point, everything was fine. HOWEVER, in a moment of madness, I decided to email the same form (Form 815) to the CO... In the letter from DIBP, a paragraph goes as follows:
> 
> "Do not email attachments as this will cause delays in the processing of your application. We do not send acknowledgement advices for the receipt of attachments. "
> ...


Relax. Most probably, the email you sent will be ignored. No need to do anything now. Since you have uploaded it in immiaccount and IP done, it will fine. CO has the info he/she requires. Stay positive. Cheers.


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

Relax dude. Its good to send a reminder email. Just dont expect acknowledgement. 



winthover said:


> Hi everyone
> Yesterday, I received an email from DIBP instructing me to sign a Form 815 health undertaking. I completed the form and uploaded it to my immi account. Then I hit the "information provided" button. Up until this point, everything was fine. HOWEVER, in a moment of madness, I decided to email the same form (Form 815) to the CO... In the letter from DIBP, a paragraph goes as follows:
> 
> "Do not email attachments as this will cause delays in the processing of your application. We do not send acknowledgement advices for the receipt of attachments. "
> ...


----------



## indergill (Nov 4, 2016)

Does employment verification happen for unclaimed work experience but ACS Deducted (2years & 2months) ??


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi guyz,
> 
> Got my grant yesterday. Thanks everyone.


Congratulations mate


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

jana1234 said:


> Hey guys, does the length of the processing time also depend on how many dependants one has? In immytracker there is no option to check that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No it doesn't have any impact whatsoever


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

indergill said:


> Does employment verification happen for unclaimed work experience but ACS Deducted (2years & 2months) ??


It usually does not happen but again Nothing can be said for sure when it comes about predicting DIBP.


----------



## Sabyasachipanda (Nov 16, 2016)

*Visa Grant*

Dear All,

We received the visa on 07.04.2017. The complete timelines are below. My spouse is the primary applicant.

I cannot thank you all in the forum for the guidance and help. More importantly the support one gets from the group while waiting for the visa.

Thank you!!

I was wondering if anyone has guidelines for the immediate next steps. Please do share. And to community owners and moderators - Thank you again and let me know which thread to join now for further information to move ahead.

IELTS : 25.05.2016
ACS APPLIED : 13.11.2016
ACS APPROVED : 17.11.2016
EOI APPLIED : 17.11.2016 (65 POINTS)
ITA RECEIVED : 21.12.2016
VISA LODGED : 30.01.2017
MEDICALS : 03.02.2017
CO CONTACT : 13.02.2017 (FOR RELATIONSHIP EVIDENCE)
ADDITIONAL INFO SUBMITTED : 20.02.2017
GRANT : 07.04.2017
IED : 02.02.2018


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Sabyasachipanda said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We received the visa on 07.04.2017. The complete timelines are below. My spouse is the primary applicant.
> 
> ...



Congratulations..


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

Sabyasachipanda said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We received the visa on 07.04.2017. The complete timelines are below. My spouse is the primary applicant.
> 
> ...


Congratulations !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

vnaysharma said:


> Guys I dont know If I count, but I got grant from GSM Adelaide yesterday.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> ...




Hi could you share me info on BSC Nurse SKills assessment procedure?
When I approached ANMAC they said we need to register with APHRA first.
I want to claim spouse points for my EOI.


----------



## rohannanda17 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi, everyone.
Got my grant this morning. Thank you to everyone who has helped me thus far.
My advice to all the other people who are waiting, "Be patient,your time will come.Good things come to those who wait."


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

rohannanda17 said:


> Hi, everyone.
> Got my grant this morning. Thank you to everyone who has helped me thus far.
> My advice to all the other people who are waiting, "Be patient,your time will come.Good things come to those who wait."


Congratulations..
Ur timeline pls..

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## lqs_aus (Dec 22, 2016)

rohannanda17 said:


> Hi, everyone.
> Got my grant this morning. Thank you to everyone who has helped me thus far.
> My advice to all the other people who are waiting, "Be patient,your time will come.Good things come to those who wait."



Congratulations


----------



## saumit11 (Sep 17, 2016)

rohannanda17 said:


> Hi, everyone.
> Got my grant this morning. Thank you to everyone who has helped me thus far.
> My advice to all the other people who are waiting, "Be patient,your time will come.Good things come to those who wait."


Dear rohan 
Need your help to understand if there was an employment verification done in your case?if yes then did they do an employment verification with all your previous employers or only the current one? kindly advise.....
Any one else wo can provide inputs pls. do........


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

rohannanda17 said:


> Hi, everyone.
> Got my grant this morning. Thank you to everyone who has helped me thus far.
> My advice to all the other people who are waiting, "Be patient,your time will come.Good things come to those who wait."


Congratulations Rohan


----------



## rohannanda17 (Mar 25, 2016)

saumit11 said:


> Dear rohan
> Need your help to understand if there was an employment verification done in your case?if yes then did they do an employment verification with all your previous employers or only the current one? kindly advise.....
> Any one else wo can provide inputs pls. do........


Hi Saumit,
I dont think there was any employment check done, because had there been one, i would have got a call from my corporate office.
The security checks are done on random basis and also when they are not completely satisfied with the documents submitted.
There were three people from my office who had applied earlier, only one of them got a verification call,the remaining two got a direct grant.


----------



## rohannanda17 (Mar 25, 2016)

Mitul Patel said:


> Congratulations..
> Ur timeline pls..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Thanks.

Occupation code: 141311
Visa Lodged : 17th Nov 2016
First CO Contact : 29th Nov 2016(asked for form 80 and pcc of myself,wife along with our medicals and the first child,Completed on 8th Dec 2016.
Second CO Contact :2nd Feb 2017(asked for form 1022,birth certificate,passport of the newborn and medicals),Completed on 14th Feb 2017
Third CO Contact: 02nd March 2017(asked for medicals of the new born),Completed on 8th March 2017
Visa Grant : 13th April 2017.
IED : 3rd Nov 2017.


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

jv1313 said:


> hey brother
> 
> 
> 
> can you please share your experience about physical job verification ?




What do you mean by physical 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

umaerkhan said:


> What do you mean by physical
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


DIBP officers give personal visit to the applicants work location


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> DIBP officers give personal visit to the applicants work location




Really ? First time listen this , do they have much resources to visit each applicant office . I think its just random 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

umaerkhan said:


> Really ? First time listen this , do they have much resources to visit each applicant office . I think its just random
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes, its a random check. They do the personal visit when they are not satisfied with the provided employment docs and they have enough resources to do that because its done by AHC(Australian High Commission)in your country.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

arnav12 said:


> Yes, its a random check. They do the personal visit when they are not satisfied with the provided employment docs and they have enough resources to do that because its done by AHC(Australian High Commission)in your country.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




May be but for instance aus consulat is not in city they habe embassy online travelling such way is cumbersome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lqs_aus (Dec 22, 2016)

arnav12 said:


> Yes, its a random check. They do the personal visit when they are not satisfied with the provided employment docs and they have enough resources to do that because its done by AHC(Australian High Commission)in your country.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I heard that sometimes they outsource it to some verification agencies of that country.


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

Guys , if there is any internal check with assessing authorities ? ACS or EA or anybody else ? or they are working with the outcome letter only ?


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

I received my grant today!! Yay 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vmk (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi, Congrats for the grant. How many points do you have ? I have applied for SS with 60+5 for 261312. What are the chances of getting the invite?


----------



## Vmk (Mar 29, 2017)

jana1234 said:


> I received my grant today!! Yay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

I am waiting from brisbane 190 


Aqadir 28 march 17 


ktoda5-May

deepgill25-Aug

ash3626-Oct

ravian72028-Oct

chhavi 10-Nov

ravirami11-Nov

rosslleee12-Nov

vinvid12-Nov

samhjibaschhu113-Nov

3sh13-Nov

gaus13-Nov

rabbahs16-Nov

faizan9318-Nov

andrey18-Nov

saadloe27-Nov

yasmeenaaa25-Nov

bnkamal30-Nov

indergreat30-Nov

wolfskin4-Dec

sandipgp7-Dec

prasannakp8414-Dec

rameezsh116-Dec

gd201522-Dec

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...are_fid=114200&share_type=t&share_pid=9075298


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

How much time usually take on average to grant after co ask for medical n pcc 

Visa 190 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zee_04 (Jun 16, 2016)

Congratulations to all of them who received their grant today.

I filed for 489 Visa for SA on 20th March and uploaded all documents. Medicals too done on 30th Mar 2017.

Now waiting for a grant.


----------



## Bala_Oz_Future (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi Everyone,
I had uploaded all the documents along with medical and PCC on the 3rd April 2017 and IP button pressed.

Visa lodge date - 1st Mar 2017
CO contact - 8th Mar 2017

All wise ones.. please let me know the approximate date that I can expect the grant.

No employment verification was done till now.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zee_04 (Jun 16, 2016)

Any one received grant today? kindly update


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

Does DIBP do the employment verification after PCC n medical ? And which team is slow brisbane or adelaide 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moizkagdi (Nov 11, 2016)

Is there any deadline for Case Officer to make the first contact? I have applied for Visa 189 with 75 points (anczo code 261112, Systems Analyst), and have lodged my application in Immi Account on 22nd March 2017, However, as of yet, no contact from case officer is made.

Also, do they verify work experience for all candidate who has claimed points for the same?.

Thank you.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

moizkagdi said:


> Is there any deadline for Case Officer to make the first contact? I have applied for Visa 189 with 75 points (anczo code 261112, Systems Analyst), and have lodged my application in Immi Account on 22nd March 2017, However, as of yet, no contact from case officer is made.
> 
> Also, do they verify work experience for all candidate who has claimed points for the same?.
> 
> Thank you.


Have you uploaded all the forms, PCC and done the Medical ? if so, you don't need to get contacted. You can get Direct Grant.


----------



## moizkagdi (Nov 11, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Have you uploaded all the forms, PCC and done the Medical ? if so, you don't need to get contacted. You can get Direct Grant.


Yes have uploaded all the necessary documents. 
THank you for your reply. 

Hope for the best then


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

moizkagdi said:


> Yes have uploaded all the necessary documents.
> THank you for your reply.
> 
> Hope for the best then


Well if Medical and everything is done, then CO might already be on your case and doing necessary processing. Once he/she is happy, you will get your grant. Good luck mate !


----------



## moizkagdi (Nov 11, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Well if Medical and everything is done, then CO might already be on your case and doing necessary processing. Once he/she is happy, you will get your grant. Good luck mate !


Thanks!!
But shouldn't the status in my Immi Account change from "Received" to "Assessment in progress" if CO is looking into it?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

moizkagdi said:


> Thanks!!
> But shouldn't the status in my Immi Account change from "Received" to "Assessment in progress" if CO is looking into it?


I don't know about that, but from what I have seen for people who got direct grant, for a lot of them it went straight from received to grant. It could happen.


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

moizkagdi said:


> Thanks!!
> But shouldn't the status in my Immi Account change from "Received" to "Assessment in progress" if CO is looking into it?


No, If the CO sees it and gives you direct grant, then it'll change from received to finalized. If the CO requests some documents, then it'll change from received to assessment in progress.


----------



## moizkagdi (Nov 11, 2016)

desiaussie said:


> No, If the CO sees it and gives you direct grant, then it'll change from received to finalized. If the CO requests some documents, then it'll change from received to assessment in progress.


Thank you.
Well then, as we all do, I too will wait and watch.


----------



## Ahror (Apr 25, 2016)

Received VAC2 invoice on 12/4/2017 and paid it on the same day. Uploaded receipt to immiaccount and emailed to gsm allocated. 
Has anyone been asked extra documents after VAC 2 payment? or when can I expect grant.

any replies are appreciated )


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Ahror said:


> Received VAC2 invoice on 12/4/2017 and paid it on the same day. Uploaded receipt to immiaccount and emailed to gsm allocated.
> Has anyone been asked extra documents after VAC 2 payment? or when can I expect grant.
> 
> any replies are appreciated )




Very soon you will get your visa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

Ahror said:


> Received VAC2 invoice on 12/4/2017 and paid it on the same day. Uploaded receipt to immiaccount and emailed to gsm allocated.
> Has anyone been asked extra documents after VAC 2 payment? or when can I expect grant.
> 
> any replies are appreciated )




What is vac 3 payment and when to pay 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Ahror said:


> Received VAC2 invoice on 12/4/2017 and paid it on the same day. Uploaded receipt to immiaccount and emailed to gsm allocated.
> Has anyone been asked extra documents after VAC 2 payment? or when can I expect grant.
> 
> any replies are appreciated )


For the most cases NO extra documents after VAC 2 payment. VAC2 will be the final stage in most of the cases. 

You will get your grant very soon.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

umaerkhan said:


> What is vac 3 payment and when to pay
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is VAC2 - Visa Application Charges 2nd installment. This will be applicable when secondary applicants are not able to prove their functional English knowledge. Basically this fees is to give English training after the grant when the applicants are in Australia.


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

rvd said:


> It is VAC2 - Visa Application Charges 2nd installment. This will be applicable when secondary applicants are not able to prove their functional English knowledge. Basically this fees is to give English training after the grant when the applicants are in Australia.




Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silversulphur01 (Jul 23, 2016)

Hi All,

My timeline,

Business Analyst
Visa Lodged: 12th Dec 2016
First CO Contact: 22nd Dec 2016 (Requested Documents)
Provided Documents for the First Contact: 2nd Jan 2017
Second CO Contact: 24th Feb 2017 (Requested form 80, 1221 and additional documents)
Provided Documents for the Second Contact: 8th March 2017
Team: Adelaide

Since last contact it has been more than a month. Not sure what is going on, any idea or advise on the process ?

Thanks!
Thanks,


----------



## rezon.kuet (Mar 30, 2017)

Same situation for me.

2nd CO contact date : 8th Mar'17
Response Time to CO: 10th Mar'17 with requested docs
Still waiting............
CO Team: Adelaide


----------



## silversulphur01 (Jul 23, 2016)

Ohh k.

Lets hope we get PR within this month.


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

umaerkhan said:


> What do you mean by physical
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations my dear. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> I received my grant today!! Yay
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations my dear 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## indergill (Nov 4, 2016)

Hey fam! I got my grant today! Thanks everyone for bearing silly questions 

Timeline for taptalk users:

Computer and Network Engineer 263111 65 Points
Age 30 Points (25 years) 
PTE 20 Points (S90,R88,L88,W79)
ACS 15 Points 

189 Invite 01/03/17
189 visa filed 10/03/17
CO Contact 20/03/17 (India/NZ PCC, Medicals) GSM Adelaide 
Uploaded 21/03/17 (IP Pressed) 

Grant 24/04/17


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

indergill said:


> Hey fam! I got my grant today! Thanks everyone for bearing silly questions
> 
> Timeline for taptalk users:
> 
> ...


Congratulations...!!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## riteshbv (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi All,

Lately, I have been silent spectator given the time i lodged my visa (timelines below my signature) and patience i have gone through awaiting for the update.
Its been close to 11 months now. my agent has reached couple of times ,as usual no response yet. I would like to know what ***K can i do to get response from authority.
I am sort of loosing interest now and regret of having paid huge sum of money.
Is anyone on the same page. I understand 5-6 months are average timelines for BA code. but 11 months is way too above.


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

riteshbv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lately, I have been silent spectator given the time i lodged my visa (timelines below my signature) and patience i have gone through awaiting for the update.
> Its been close to 11 months now. my agent has reached couple of times ,as usual no response yet. I would like to know what ***K can i do to get response from authority.
> ...


Have you dropped an email and checked with your employer if a verification was done. Also were you contacted by case officer? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## saumit11 (Sep 17, 2016)

Congrats Inder !!!!
Can you pls. tell who was ur case officer?


----------



## kvirlive (Apr 11, 2014)

riteshbv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lately, I have been silent spectator given the time i lodged my visa (timelines below my signature) and patience i have gone through awaiting for the update.
> Its been close to 11 months now. my agent has reached couple of times ,as usual no response yet. I would like to know what ***K can i do to get response from authority.
> ...


Instead of Agent, did YOU try to reach out to DIBP and find out ?
Many a times ( as seen in this forum), people reach out to DIBP and they clarifies the issues over the phone itself and gets grant in next hour or day.
Try that.


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

kvirlive said:


> Instead of Agent, did YOU try to reach out to DIBP and find out ?
> Many a times ( as seen in this forum), people reach out to DIBP and they clarifies the issues over the phone itself and gets grant in next hour or day.
> Try that.


what's the number to contact the DIBP?


----------



## saumit11 (Sep 17, 2016)

kvirlive said:


> Instead of Agent, did YOU try to reach out to DIBP and find out ?
> Many a times ( as seen in this forum), people reach out to DIBP and they clarifies the issues over the phone itself and gets grant in next hour or day.
> Try that.


Is there a number ton call them?


----------



## riteshbv (Jun 28, 2015)

No , I have not done that.
What is the email id of GSM adelaide.
Kindly help.


----------



## saumit11 (Sep 17, 2016)

[email protected]; 
[email protected]

But you dont even need to do any thing 189 visa type are coming in 40 days or even less......


----------



## mohsin1947 (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi Everyone !!!

I know it is impossible to predict or estimate the grant time but can someone suggest when can i expect the grant. My TL is in my signature. Thanks for your time and feedback. No employment verification has been carried out yet.

My GSM Office is Adelaide.


----------



## kvirlive (Apr 11, 2014)

riteshbv said:


> No , I have not done that.
> What is the email id of GSM adelaide.
> Kindly help.


Telephone 1800 720 656 (Australia) or +61 7 3136 7000 (offshore)


----------



## Sabyasachipanda (Nov 16, 2016)

Hello Guys,

Need some advice. My friend has got a Bachelor in Arts, Correspondence MBA from University of Wales. However she has certification and has been working as a Japanese interpreter in India. 

Can anyone suggest the right course of action how to proceed. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## silversulphur01 (Jul 23, 2016)

New CO contacted with additional info needed. English test evidence.
Also observed with each document request a new case officer gets assigned.

Not sure why cant they ask all the documents once. 

Does this means form 80 and form 1221 all good and just English score verification pending ?


My timeline,

Business Analyst
Visa Lodged: 12th Dec 2016
First CO Contact: 22nd Dec 2016 (Requested Documents)
Provided Documents for the First Contact: 2nd Jan 2017
Second CO Contact: 24th Feb 2017 (Requested form 80, 1221 and additional documents)
Provided Documents for the Second Contact: 8th March 2017
Team: Adelaide


----------



## saumit11 (Sep 17, 2016)

yes it means as you mentioned.

BTW - 

When were you contacted ? Was that today?
What is your visa type 489 or 190?

Regards
Saumit




silversulphur01 said:


> New CO contacted with additional info needed. English test evidence.
> Also observed with each document request a new case officer gets assigned.
> 
> Not sure why cant they ask all the documents once.
> ...


----------



## silversulphur01 (Jul 23, 2016)

3-4 days ago.

Visa type: 190

Prior to that last communication was 24th Feb 2017.






saumit11 said:


> yes it means as you mentioned.
> 
> BTW -
> 
> ...


----------



## saumit11 (Sep 17, 2016)

Sorry but would like to know the exact date of contact as a lot wold depend on that. We all will be able to figure out if they are working on 190s & 489s as they are exactly the same.......

Regards
Saumit.



silversulphur01 said:


> 3-4 days ago.
> 
> Visa type: 190
> 
> Prior to that last communication was 24th Feb 2017.


----------



## Ahror (Apr 25, 2016)

Received Grant! 
Thanks everyone for the support. This forum was extremely helpful. Some of the guys are very knowledgeable. 
Below my timeline: 

190 ACT State nomination. Onshore. Age: 30, Eng:10, IELTS (R8,R8,W7,S8) Educ:15, SS: 5= TOTAL 60
6/12/2016 ACT state nomination 
6/12/2016 EOI invitation 
12/12/2016 Visa lodged 
20/12/2016 1st CO contact: MO, PC, 80... 
02/01/2017 Replied 
15/02/2017 2nd CO contact: further evidence of relationship, submitted 26/02/2017
12/04/2017 VAC2 payment request. Paid on the same day
26/04/2017 Visa Grant )))


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

Congrats mate. I will also coming in june or july. I dont know anything about ACT. Can you suggest at which place i can find the suitable accomodation at good price.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

Ahror said:


> Received Grant!
> Thanks everyone for the support. This forum was extremely helpful. Some of the guys are very knowledgeable.
> Below my timeline:
> 
> ...


Congratulations

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Ahror said:


> Received Grant!
> Thanks everyone for the support. This forum was extremely helpful. Some of the guys are very knowledgeable.
> Below my timeline:
> 
> ...


Congratulations..


----------



## sharmison (Oct 11, 2016)

Just now found this thread for all who applied in 2016 and still waiting for the grant...

I have been waiting since Nov 13, 2016 
169 Days today (after lodging)
waiting since 46 days after the last CO contact.


May I know how many like me? I mean still waiting?


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

I applied on Dec 16, 2016 replied to co on jan 20,2017. Waiting since then... 110 days from last co contact... 
May I know how many like me? I mean still waiting?[/QUOTE]


----------



## sharmison (Oct 11, 2016)

joy.verma said:


> I applied on Dec 16, 2016 replied to co on jan 20,2017. Waiting since then... 110 days from last co contact...
> May I know how many like me? I mean still waiting?


[/QUOTE]

lets keep our hope intact :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mebond007 (Jul 5, 2016)

Waiting since 21st Nov. 2016...

Lodged: 21/11/2016
CO contact for spouse language: 28/11/2016
All Information provided: 19/12/2016


----------



## hsrajpal (Apr 18, 2017)

Applied for visa 190
State sponsorship for south australia
Application lodged: 16/01/2017
CO contact for additional documents: 30/01/2017
IP pressed: 15/02/2017
Completed medicals: 01/03/2017

All silent after that.. and status showing assessment in progress..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coolgirl78 (Jan 4, 2016)

Ahror said:


> Received Grant!
> Thanks everyone for the support. This forum was extremely helpful. Some of the guys are very knowledgeable.
> Below my timeline:
> 
> ...


Congrats on your achievement!
May I know your occupation please ?


----------



## CSOHAL (Oct 11, 2016)

Hello All.

From the past couple of days I have seen that GSM either Adelaide or Brisbane is not issuing any visas,As seen on immigration trackers and even on this forum.

Is this usual for these particular months or unusual ?


----------



## khan4344 (Feb 6, 2017)

The following link I found and they updated the processing time for 189 Skilled - Independent

75 per cent of applications processed in 5 months
90 per cent of applications processed in 7 months


https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

CSOHAL said:


> Hello All.
> 
> From the past couple of days I have seen that GSM either Adelaide or Brisbane is not issuing any visas,As seen on immigration trackers and even on this forum.
> 
> Is this usual for these particular months or unusual ?




As I heard this quite normal in this period of the year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSOHAL (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks

Is this due to Backlog or something else?

What is the reason for the same.

Regards


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

CSOHAL said:


> Hello All.
> 
> From the past couple of days I have seen that GSM either Adelaide or Brisbane is not issuing any visas,As seen on immigration trackers and even on this forum.
> 
> Is this usual for these particular months or unusual ?




I also observered this it may be because of new policies caox 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

CSOHAL said:


> Thanks
> 
> Is this due to Backlog or something else?
> 
> ...


this is due to the programme year quota limitations which usually starts getting exhausted towards the closing of the year


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

CSOHAL said:


> Thanks
> 
> Is this due to Backlog or something else?
> 
> ...


Not sure what is the exact reason. One possibility is ocupation celing already exceeded in most of the occupatios


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

sounddonor said:


> Not sure what is the exact reason. One possibility is ocupation celing already exceeded in most of the occupatios


As far as I know there is no such ceiling of occupations after the invite. The occupation ceilings are for the invite only. There is a ceiling of Visa grant for a year but that does not related to the occupations. There is no statistics available on Internet about the grant ceilings in DIBP site; however many posted that email notifications was send by DIBP to applicants in previous years for delay in visa grant due to limit reached.

Please if someone received such email please update so that everyone of us will know the status.


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

Ahror said:


> Received Grant!
> Thanks everyone for the support. This forum was extremely helpful. Some of the guys are very knowledgeable.
> Below my timeline:
> 
> ...


Hey congrats do you mind sharing you marriage date since we are also contacted for evidence of relationship and have been waiting since 1st march after pressing ip

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## winthover (Apr 7, 2017)

*Visa Granted*

189 visa granted this morning! Thank you all for your support! This forum has been very informative.

----------------------------------------------------
13.06.2016 Application Lodged
22.06.2016 Found TB in medical examination.:frusty:
03.01.2017 Treatment completed
09.03.2017 Health clearance provided
06.04.2017 Form 815 signed
03.05.2017 Visa grantedeace:


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

winthover said:


> 189 visa granted this morning! Thank you all for your support! This forum has been very informative.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------
> 13.06.2016 Application Lodged
> ...


Congrats mate...You have been a fighter!! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

CSOHAL said:


> Hello All.
> 
> From the past couple of days I have seen that GSM either Adelaide or Brisbane is not issuing any visas,As seen on immigration trackers and even on this forum.
> 
> Is this usual for these particular months or unusual ?





sounddonor said:


> As I heard this quite normal in this period of the year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





CSOHAL said:


> Thanks
> 
> Is this due to Backlog or something else?
> 
> ...



We also need to take into account the applicants who are neither in expatforum or myimmitracker.com who may be getting grants but just that we're unaware.


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

winthover said:


> 189 visa granted this morning! Thank you all for your support! This forum has been very informative.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------
> 13.06.2016 Application Lodged
> ...


Congratulations !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## hsrajpal (Apr 18, 2017)

winthover said:


> 189 visa granted this morning! Thank you all for your support! This forum has been very informative.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratulations.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

winthover said:


> 189 visa granted this morning! Thank you all for your support! This forum has been very informative.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------
> 13.06.2016 Application Lodged
> ...


Many Congratulations..

It is really happy to see grant notification after 3, 4 days.


----------



## mohsinkhan2006 (Dec 7, 2016)

winthover said:


> 189 visa granted this morning! Thank you all for your support! This forum has been very informative.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------
> 13.06.2016 Application Lodged
> ...


Congrats!!!!!


----------



## rajeshsharma05 (Apr 15, 2016)

winthover said:


> 189 visa granted this morning! Thank you all for your support! This forum has been very informative.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------
> 13.06.2016 Application Lodged
> ...


Nice congratulations !!!


----------



## khan4344 (Feb 6, 2017)

Congratulations...

What was your occupation???


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

winthover said:


> 189 visa granted this morning! Thank you all for your support! This forum has been very informative.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------
> 13.06.2016 Application Lodged
> ...


congratulations, whats your occupation code ??


----------



## sahilkapoor1987 (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi,

Should I drop a mail after 3 months are over from filing period? Does it really help? Any idea why it is taking so much time?


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

sahilkapoor1987 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Should I drop a mail after 3 months are over from filing period? Does it really help? Any idea why it is taking so much time?




I won't suggest cos according to new timelines of DIBP minimum time for 75% cases is 5 months and 8 months for 90%. I think you should wait patiently and hope you will get your grant in short time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

winthover said:


> 189 visa granted this morning! Thank you all for your support! This forum has been very informative.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats mate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharmison (Oct 11, 2016)

winthover said:


> 189 visa granted this morning! Thank you all for your support! This forum has been very informative.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------
> 13.06.2016 Application Lodged
> ...


Congratulations :rockon:

Kudos to your patience and spirit!!!!


----------



## towhid113 (Dec 8, 2014)

Waiting for response from GSM Adelaide office.......


----------



## kvirlive (Apr 11, 2014)

Pranav1984 said:


> It has been over 18 months, neither grant now rejection. God only knows what is happening in my case. I understand that in some cases, it takes extra time for external checks but 18 months is unjustified and certainly not done. But no one has control over DIBP. I really wonder sometimes that instead of keeping me waiting for long, they should have rejected my visa. What kind of process is this?


Pranav, Please call on this Number (02) 6264 1111 and you'll be able to reach out to one of the following officers in order to escalate your issue.

*Visa & Citizenship Management*
Christine Dacey
*Permanent Visa & Citizenship Programme*
Damien Kilner A/g
*Senior Director*
*Labour/Skilled Visa*
Robyn Legg


Hope this helps. Don't forget post your the outcome.


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

winthover said:


> 189 visa granted this morning! Thank you all for your support! This forum has been very informative.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------
> 13.06.2016 Application Lodged
> ...


Congrats and ATB. You have set a new high!


----------



## The_Joker (May 3, 2017)

winthover said:


> 189 visa granted this morning! Thank you all for your support! This forum has been very informative.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------
> 13.06.2016 Application Lodged
> ...


Salute!


----------



## Pranav1984 (Aug 9, 2016)

kvirlive said:


> Pranav, Please call on this Number (02) 6264 1111 and you'll be able to reach out to one of the following officers in order to escalate your issue.
> 
> *Visa & Citizenship Management*
> Christine Dacey
> ...



Hi, thanks for your msg. I tried calling on this number but I was told to call on Monday. I will call on Monday again and will update.


----------



## megh87 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hello people, 

I am awaiting my grant .. 
But seeing other applicants wait.. my wait seems a bit short .. 
Hope all deserving applicants get grants soon 

Thanks

Megh Sanghvi


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

winthover said:


> 189 visa granted this morning! Thank you all for your support! This forum has been very informative.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------
> 13.06.2016 Application Lodged
> ...


Do they give extension in cases where applicants found medically unfit

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

Following the thread...


----------



## kvirlive (Apr 11, 2014)

Pranav1984 said:


> Hi, thanks for your msg. I tried calling on this number but I was told to call on Monday. I will call on Monday again and will update.


Well let me give your some tips.
The expected wait time is more than 1 hour if you don't have full name of your CO.
Hence, try this, request for to connect with GSM Adelaide instead of CO name, once it transferred to GSM (again wait time is 20 mins), introduce your self and don't forget to mention that your application has already crossed time line mentioned by DIBP as "ideal processing time", this will add some weight on your discussion and call.


----------



## kct22 (Aug 25, 2013)

Subscribing to this thread..


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

Any grants today for 189? Mine was lodged on 21st April..Anzsco code 261313

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## HuShaDiM (Dec 2, 2016)

Pranav1984 said:


> Hi, thanks for your msg. I tried calling on this number but I was told to call on Monday. I will call on Monday again and will update.


any luck calling them on 8th May 2017? What was the outcome?


----------



## Pranav1984 (Aug 9, 2016)

HuShaDiM said:


> any luck calling them on 8th May 2017? What was the outcome?


Long hours of hold..


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Pranav1984 said:


> Long hours of hold..


Have you able to speak with someone?


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

There is no grant since april for 190 , seems dibp stopped sending die to qouta limitation, or any other thought ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kvirlive (Apr 11, 2014)

Pranav1984 said:


> Long hours of hold..


Pranav, 90 mins hold is expected.
Also, if you call them during very first hours of operations, you may be first caller and start discussion.
Also, you need to tell them to redirect you to GSM Adelaide and not the customer service representative.


----------



## Pranav1984 (Aug 9, 2016)

rvd said:


> Have you able to speak with someone?


No..


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Pranav1984 said:


> No..


Very sad. Even DIBP mentioned in their website about delay in response over phone.

https://www.border.gov.au/News/Pages/call-centre-experiencing-significant-delays.aspx

Hope you get your's soon.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

Sadly, all we can do is wait.


----------



## Saadi (Sep 5, 2013)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Sadly, all we can do is wait.


I called them and before I asked them to direct me to Adelaide, they put me on customer services and I ended up with general response that processing time is 5-7 months and contact us after this period goes. 

Sigh!


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Saadi said:


> I called them and before I asked them to direct me to Adelaide, they put me on customer services and I ended up with general response that processing time is 5-7 months and contact us after this period goes.
> 
> Sigh!


Logically GSM officers will be very busy due to recent changes and year end works; that is the reason they might not encourage to connect the GSM officers. Even if it is connected to GSM officers the response may be same but the tone may not be same as they already mentioned not to contact before the standard processing times.

Just my assumptions.


----------



## Ktreddy (May 11, 2017)

Even I'm waiting. My application got assigned yesterday to GSM.Adelaide. 
Visa lodged on 15th April 2017.
Anzsco code 261313



kaushik_91 said:


> Any grants today for 189? Mine was lodged on 21st April..Anzsco code 261313
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## angela922 (Dec 12, 2016)

The process after attaching all the documents is "Received" status in Immiaccount.
Then, we will be assigned to what GSM either Adelaide or Brisbane. Even if they dont ask for any additional documents, they will still inform you under what GSM just to let you know which GSM is handling your case?

Is there a case wherein you dont have any idea which GSM is handling your case then VISA grant right away? Or no?please enlighten me.

I check immiaccount everyday, checking email everyday. My application turned 1 month today without any CO or any communications from Immiaccount


----------



## Saadi (Sep 5, 2013)

angela922 said:


> The process after attaching all the documents is "Received" status in Immiaccount.
> Then, we will be assigned to what GSM either Adelaide or Brisbane. Even if they dont ask for any additional documents, they will still inform you under what GSM just to let you know which GSM is handling your case?
> 
> Is there a case wherein you dont have any idea which GSM is handling your case then VISA grant right away? Or no?please enlighten me.
> ...



In case of Direct Grant, you only get visa grant emails even without getting any Commencement email. CO normally contacts if more information is needed. Otherwise, no contact is made.


----------



## amaljosegeorge (Aug 21, 2016)

Ktreddy said:


> Even I'm waiting. My application got assigned yesterday to GSM.Adelaide.
> Visa lodged on 15th April 2017.
> Anzsco code 261313
> 
> ...


How you came to know that your case is assigned?


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

amaljosegeorge said:


> How you came to know that your case is assigned?


CO sends assessment commence email, CO asks for additional docs, employment verification, AHC call are the ways to identify that particular case is assigned. 

Otherwise all the cases will be assigned in few weeks after the payment. In DIBP website there is page to show the allocation dates but that page is not getting updated regularly.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications

According to the above link they mention as 23rd March but we see above one got assigned who lodged on 15th April.

In 2 to 4 weeks case get assigned but what happens next is depends upon individual case.


----------



## kvirlive (Apr 11, 2014)

chhavi said:


> I am waiting for grant from GSM.Adelaide ..
> adding myself to the list
> 
> ktoda	5-May
> ...



Chaavi, are you waiting since 2015 ?


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

*Nsw vis 190*

Hi mates, I am waiting for my Visa grant since last 1 month. CO contacted me for additional documents on 24th April 2017, I submitted the documents and since then still waiting. Please let me know if authorities are swamped these days with applications and hence there is a delay in grant


----------



## winthover (Apr 7, 2017)

khan4344 said:


> Congratulations...
> 
> What was your occupation???


Thank you. I was applying as civil engineer 233211.


----------



## winthover (Apr 7, 2017)

deepak225412 said:


> Do they give extension in cases where applicants found medically unfit
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


In the case of TB, yes. However, TB is also the only medical condition precluding a visa decision. This means, if you were found to have significant medical conditions other than TB, you would probably have to apply for the extensions yourself. 
Kind regards


----------



## sunil0476 (Mar 25, 2017)

Waiting for 190 GSM Brisbane ... lodged my visa application on 22-March-17, CO contacted on 7-April-17 for additional documents.. provided information on 10-April-17.. Waiting waiting and waiting ...


----------



## Ktreddy (May 11, 2017)

amaljosegeorge said:


> Ktreddy said:
> 
> 
> > Even I'm waiting. My application got assigned yesterday to GSM.Adelaide.
> ...


I got a mail stating that my case is assigned, position no-******
Case officer first/last name.


----------



## Ktreddy (May 11, 2017)

rvd said:


> amaljosegeorge said:
> 
> 
> > How you came to know that your case is assigned?
> ...


I got a mail stating that my case is assigned, position no-******
Case officer first/last name.


----------



## riteshbv (Jun 28, 2015)

kvirlive said:


> Pranav, Please call on this Number (02) 6264 1111 and you'll be able to reach out to one of the following officers in order to escalate your issue.
> 
> *Visa & Citizenship Management*
> Christine Dacey
> ...


Hi Robyn,

My case is similar too. contact number you have shared is GSM adelaide ?.

Regards,
Ritesh


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi mates, I am waiting for my Visa grant since last 1 month. CO contacted me for additional documents on 24th April 2017, I submitted the documents and since then still waiting. Please let me know if authorities are swamped these days with applications and hence there is a delay in grant


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

jitender.purohit said:


> Hi mates, I am waiting for my Visa grant since last 1 month. CO contacted me for additional documents on 24th April 2017, I submitted the documents and since then still waiting. Please let me know if authorities are swamped these days with applications and hence there is a delay in grant


1 month wait is not long, some applicants are waiting for more than 5 months

there are lot many speculations for long time in processing the applications
-huge number of pending applications
-changes in visa rules
-visa cap about to hit the ceiling limit 

and lot more


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> 1 month wait is not long, some applicants are waiting for more than 5 months
> 
> there are lot many speculations for long time in processing the applications
> -huge number of pending applications
> ...


Thanks Sultan hope this drought ends soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## hsrajpal (Apr 18, 2017)

Hello everyone.. 
I m a silent viewer of this forum. 
Just want to know that is there any rejection chance of 190 visa after waiting for almost 4 months.. lodged my application on 16th jan.. 
CO contact on 30th jan.. No meds were asked by then just form 80 and pcc..
Completed and pressed IP on 15th feb.
Completed medicals by 1st March..
Status is Assessment in progess after that...
Can anyone provide any information on that.. My case is handled by GSM Adelaide..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pradeepsg (Jun 28, 2016)

Me too waiting for Grant. no progress to the application.

----------
CODE - 263111 (189,65 points)
Visa Lodged on- 22 Dec 2016
1st CO contact - 17 Jan 2017 (Medical & SG COC)
Responded to CO - 26 Jan 2017 (Medical,COC,80,1221)
Status - Assessment in progress (14 May 2017)
Grant - ???


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

hsrajpal said:


> Hello everyone..
> I m a silent viewer of this forum.
> Just want to know that is there any rejection chance of 190 visa after waiting for almost 4 months.. lodged my application on 16th jan..
> CO contact on 30th jan.. No meds were asked by then just form 80 and pcc..
> ...


why do you feel visa will be rejected ??

why are you concluding in that direction ??

have you bluffed ???


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

Hello Mates, is it true that generally May and June are the months when very few visas are granted and July is the highest?


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

jitender.purohit said:


> Hello Mates, is it true that generally May and June are the months when very few visas are granted and July is the highest?


July need not be the highest. YES TRUE May and June are the months when very few visas are granted.


----------



## No-Matter (Dec 8, 2016)

I would like to subscribe in the thread

Visa 190 Lodge: 15-2-2017 (all documents and medical front loaded)
Co contact : 11-4
respond : 12-4
Team Adelaide
Still waiting

wish a near grant from all


----------



## khan4344 (Feb 6, 2017)

rvd said:


> July need not be the highest. YES TRUE May and June are the months when very few visas are granted.


So in May or June do they don't work?


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

khan4344 said:


> So in May or June do they don't work?


They work but visa grants will be less.


----------



## khan4344 (Feb 6, 2017)

rvd said:


> They work but visa grants will be less.




I'm not trying to be funny bro but if they wont issue a visa what will they do



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

khan4344 said:


> I'm not trying to be funny bro but if they wont issue a visa what will they do
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You may find the answer in below post:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12483058-post12767.html


----------



## hsrajpal (Apr 18, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> why do you feel visa will be rejected ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was just confirming as it is taking very long.. bluffed!!!!! Not at all.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

rvd said:


> You may find the answer in below post:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12483058-post12767.html


Thanks for sharing the info


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

Has anyone got a grant towards end of April 2017 and in May.. can you please share timelines


----------



## Smrmoh (Dec 8, 2016)

On the same boat since March 8th 2017


----------



## angela922 (Dec 12, 2016)

What happens when they cannot verify your employment? Lets say the contact person in CV already resigned?


----------



## ali7827 (Oct 21, 2016)

hi everyone i would like share my info. 
skill : Accountant General
visa application 190: 09/02/17
medical and pcc: 12/02 17
CO: contact: 24/02/17
info provided pressed : 28/02/17
Grant: waiting.
im a onshore applicant. 
i only uploaded the documents asked by co but didn't emaile him that I have uploaded the documnets into imminaccount, my question, is it necessary to email the co in writing cause in the information requested document send by co it is mention that you should submit your response in writing within 28 days. i misread it because in the same documents it says do not email us the documnets im a bit confused. please help me on this.
ps: when i applid waiting time was 3 months now 5 months i it worth calling them has anyone tried calling them my gsm is adelaide


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

angela922 said:


> What happens when they cannot verify your employment? Lets say the contact person in CV already resigned?


DIBP may try to contact the land line numbers in company related documents.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

How many days it takes for CO contact nowadays? I submitted visa application on 26th April and it's been 20 days and no CO contact yet.


----------



## manoh (Jan 24, 2017)

ali7827 said:


> hi everyone i would like share my info.
> skill : Accountant General
> visa application 190: 09/02/17
> medical and pcc: 12/02 17
> ...



hi,
you just need to click the provided buttom in your immi account. But it's not wrong to email your co too that's your choice. I am also in same boat applied on October 489 regional in accounting. Even we email or call them its worthless...they never respond why who knows...long waiting making just sick and frustration..so now a days i stop thinking that...making me more better . Do not worry mate..one day:second: visa grant...is our ending...keep in touch if any news update...my co is from Brisbane...name Anna.


----------



## ali7827 (Oct 21, 2016)

manoh said:


> ali7827 said:
> 
> 
> > hi,
> ...


----------



## silversulphur01 (Jul 23, 2016)

Hi All,

My Updated timeline,

Business Analyst
Visa Lodged: 12th Dec 2016
First CO Contact: 22nd Dec 2016 (Requested Documents)
Provided Documents for the First Contact: 2nd Jan 2017
Second CO Contact: 24th Feb 2017 (Requested form 80, 1221 and additional documents)
Provided Documents for the Second Contact: 8th March 2017
Third CO Contact: 27th April (PTE score access)
Shared PTE scores through PTE account on 1st May 2017
Team: Adelaide

Any idea how much more time it will take? My assumption is since CO asked for PTE score access. All other verification is done and only score verification was pending. Is this correct to assume ?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

silversulphur01 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Updated timeline,
> 
> ...




Minimum duration is 15 days after co contact for most of the cases. We can't say all other is verification done. My observation is they start verification after that. All depend on co's mood good luck  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaCK12 (Feb 6, 2017)

Hello All,

What are typical wait periods for Grants? I lodged on 29th March with the CO contacting me on 3rd April for some additional documents (not originally on the check list). I responded back on the 6th of april and since then its been a long silent wait - 53 days in total now.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

MaCK12 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> What are typical wait periods for Grants? I lodged on 29th March with the CO contacting me on 3rd April for some additional documents (not originally on the check list). I responded back on the 6th of april and since then its been a long silent wait - 53 days in total now.


refer to the global visa processing time for more information

https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

Visa lodged on 14th April, First CO contact on 24th April for Medicals, submitted medicals on 1st May. No contact after that. I started my application in Nov 2016 for Developer Programmer role. Hope the comings weeks brings some good news for all of us.


----------



## MaCK12 (Feb 6, 2017)

Hello All,

It is worthwhile to follow up with the CO email to check on your status? 

Thanks
Regards


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

Any Grants for today..


----------



## riyazadkhan (Feb 17, 2017)

Hello friends.. I have a question in my Reference letter it is mentioned as senior officer but in my salary slip it is only written as officer am thinking CO may question this.. Please help me what are the chances of CO raising question and if asked how to reply..


----------



## 12345678987 (May 10, 2017)

hey guys i got an invite (189) on the invite on the 19 of april, and request a for more documents on the same day. I supplied all the documents except the PCC from my home country (which need a request form from DIAC), i emailed my CO twice about this topic and i still havent gotten a reply... First email was on the 19th of april and the second was on the 4th of may.... I have submitted everything except that. So i obviously cant press the information provided button.

How long does it take Adelaide CO to reply? and what do I do to get a reply?


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi All, 

I have lodged my visa on 21 May 2017. It seems that Brisbane team takes more time compared to Adelaide team. 

Do you agree or disagree?


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

Usually the CO takes 28 days to revert back. Both the team take similar amounts of time to respond and approve grant. there is no relevant data and mostly perception.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

hannibalthegr8 said:


> Usually the CO takes 28 days to revert back. Both the team take similar amounts of time to respond and approve grant. there is no relevant data and mostly perception.


It's been exactly 28 days since I lodge my visa and there has been no CO contact yet.


----------



## 12345678987 (May 10, 2017)

hannibalthegr8 said:


> Usually the CO takes 28 days to revert back. Both the team take similar amounts of time to respond and approve grant. there is no relevant data and mostly perception.


It has been more than 28 days for me. When i sent my emails i was told to wait 6 weeks for a reply by an automated reply. so im waiting until next week then im going to try calling DIAC or visiting the consulate in my country........Im stuck and dont know what to do lol.


----------



## riyazadkhan (Feb 17, 2017)

Guys someone please reply to my query.. Sultan bro please reply..


----------



## angela922 (Dec 12, 2016)

43 days after visa lodge and still no CO contact as wells. All docs were attached together with pcc and medicals


----------



## jmech08 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hello bro, today completed 90 days still waiting lodged on Feb 25, every thing front uploaded, CO assigned on 8th march, not demanded any information and status is still received....what and when I will expect the next move?


----------



## ali7827 (Oct 21, 2016)

hello everyone i got the grant today!
anzac code :221111
lodged 9/2/17
co contact 24/2/17
grant : 26/5/17
onshore


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

ali7827 said:


> hello everyone i got the grant today!
> anzac code :221111
> lodged 9/2/17
> co contact 24/2/17
> ...


congrats.. !


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

ali7827 said:


> hello everyone i got the grant today!
> anzac code :221111
> lodged 9/2/17
> co contact 24/2/17
> ...


Congrats !!!


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

ali7827 said:


> hello everyone i got the grant today!
> anzac code :221111
> lodged 9/2/17
> co contact 24/2/17
> ...


Congratulations 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

ali7827 said:


> hello everyone i got the grant today!
> anzac code :221111
> lodged 9/2/17
> co contact 24/2/17
> ...


Congrats!!!..I hope it is for 189 and any CO Contacts?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

ali7827 said:


> hello everyone i got the grant today!
> anzac code :221111
> lodged 9/2/17
> co contact 24/2/17
> ...


Congrates


----------



## twt87 (May 29, 2017)

Hi Guys,
Need some advise for GSM Request of additional details regarding the 1-2 month study gap and financial support of study. How should I reply this kind of question in a decent way?

Quote============================

OUTSTANDING>>>
Employment history:
Please clarify the following periods of employment.

·Jun 2010 to Jul 2010 – Unemployment – Please explain fully, and in detail, how you occupied your time over this 2 month period (for example, but not limited to: Seeking employment, Preparing for further study, On Vacation to, Performing Household Duties, Surfing, Hiking, Cycling, Working out, Painting, etc.).

– Please explain how you financially supported yourself during this period of unemployment. 

Unquote================================================

Actually that was the gap after I graduated and before I finally get employed, to me it is quite justifiable for 1-2 month gap...However, CO needs the answer... Can I just reply seeking employment or stuff like that? Is there any impact on the answer?

Another question is regarding the financial support of my study...
Quote======================================

Education information:

·Aug 2009 to May 2010 – MSc Studies – Please explain how you financially supported yourself during this period.


·Sep 2005 to Jun 2009 – BSc Studies – Please explain how you financially supported yourself during this period. 

Unquote========================================

Is the financial support important? Can I just reply that my family sponsored me or get school loan and pay back after I started working? How you guys answer this kind of question?


Really appreciate your advise. Thank you!

Best Regards
Vincent


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

twt87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Need some advise for GSM Request of additional details regarding the 1-2 month study gap and financial support of study. How should I reply this kind of question in a decent way?
> 
> Quote============================
> ...


They are very routine questions which you can answer truthfully 

For the 2 month gap I think you would be applying to various companies for a job and your parents must have supported you in this period.

During your studies period also, I presume that your parents must have paid your fees and would have financially supported you.

If you have actually taken a student loan to cover your studies, then give the details of the same but do not cook up a story just to prove how independent you were.

As I said earlier these are very routine questions, just to enable the CO to tick some boxes.



Cheers


----------



## twt87 (May 29, 2017)

Thanks for the advice Bro.
Wish we all could get the invitation/visa grant soon~


----------



## Ktreddy (May 11, 2017)

ali7827 said:


> hello everyone i got the grant today!
> anzac code :221111
> lodged 9/2/17
> co contact 24/2/17
> ...


congrats


----------



## ggautam13 (Oct 13, 2016)

Hey
Badly waiting for reply from dibp
Code 233111
Visa lodged in 1dec2016
Total points : 60
Immi Status: Received
Not received any communication from CO till date


----------



## greychocobo (May 30, 2017)

Hi guys, i have been asked to provide additional info to support my claims as below:

(1) Further evidence of Australia Study
(2)Evidence of address while studying in Australia . 

So far for (1) I have provided my transcript, letter of completion. I am planning to provide:
-Letter of offer for the course
-Confirmation of enrollment 
-Student ID scan

As for (2) I have provided my proof of age. I am planning to provide:
-Few months worth of different years of internet bill statement under my name (Telstra, TPG) 
-Phone bill statement (Optus)

Unfortunately hardcopies of my bank statement have been discarded and I have no access to any online statement anymore as I've closed my accounts in Aus.

For those who had similar requirements asked, please provide any feedback if possible. Thank you!!


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

1.5 months since lodged Visa, last CO contact on 1st May. No update since then. Looks like there is very slow progress in May and June.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

jitender.purohit said:


> 1.5 months since lodged Visa, last CO contact on 1st May. No update since then. Looks like there is very slow progress in May and June.


agree, news of visa grants depletes in May & June


----------



## prank123 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi congratulation as u have already moved close to yr goal.

i would like to ask you some information about skill assessment and point break like language and work exp.
pls share yr journey.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

prank123 said:


> Hi congratulation as u have already moved close to yr goal.
> 
> i would like to ask you some information about skill assessment and point break like language and work exp.
> pls share yr journey.


what is your query ???


----------



## sunil0476 (Mar 25, 2017)

I have lodged my visa application on 23-March-17 CO assigned is GSM Brisbane .. CO has contacted couple of times .. last time of contact was 20-May-17, I was at onshore and has to move offshore in 27-May-17 due to VISA complications, I am waiting badly for PR grant.. I have house, Car and everything there but not PR.. what are normal expectation from GSM Brisbane? Can something be concluded by this month end??


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi All, 

Today I was contacted by CO who asked for more information. I was allocated to Adelaide office.


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

Abood said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I was contacted by CO who asked for more information. I was allocated to Adelaide office.


Asking for what? And ur timeline plz.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

kaushik_91 said:


> Asking for what? And ur timeline plz.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


He asked for medicals, query regarding my salary, and form 1399.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sunil0476 said:


> I have lodged my visa application on 23-March-17 CO assigned is GSM Brisbane .. CO has contacted couple of times .. last time of contact was 20-May-17, I was at onshore and has to move offshore in 27-May-17 due to VISA complications, I am waiting badly for PR grant.. I have house, Car and everything there but not PR.. what are normal expectation from GSM Brisbane? Can something be concluded by this month end??


chances are gloomy for this month but not impossible


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

Abood said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I was contacted by CO who asked for more information. I was allocated to Adelaide office.


Hi,

What info was asked from the CO?

Regards
Hardi


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

hardi said:


> Hi,
> 
> What info was asked from the CO?
> 
> ...


He asked for medicals, query regarding my salary, and form 1399.


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

Abood said:


> He asked for medicals, query regarding my salary, and form 1399.


Hi Abood,

What specifically did they ask for salary?? I mean you might already had submitted payslips and reference letters I guess? So what exactly they did query about?

Regards
Hardi


----------



## prank123 (Jun 7, 2016)

hi my query is related to IELTS.
my ielts is going to expire in may 19.2018?
what if i apply for EA on 1st april and during the period of assessment my IELTS validity expire.as per site yr IELTS score should not be more than 2 years old.
one more is date of exam or date of results is considered as a last date.
what will be validity of IELTS for department of immigration of Australia.
pls share yr experiences.
thxs in advance.


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

prank123 said:


> hi my query is related to IELTS.
> my ielts is going to expire in may 19.2018?
> what if i apply for EA on 1st april and during the period of assessment my IELTS validity expire.as per site yr IELTS score should not be more than 2 years old.
> one more is date of exam or date of results is considered as a last date.
> ...


hi,

The validity of the score is for 3 years for Dibp visa immigration. Further, date of exam which is on the score sheet is considered.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prank123 said:


> hi my query is related to IELTS.
> my ielts is going to expire in may 19.2018?
> what if i apply for EA on 1st april and during the period of assessment my IELTS validity expire.as per site yr IELTS score should not be more than 2 years old.
> one more is date of exam or date of results is considered as a last date.
> ...


Your score is valid for nearly 1 year more
Between the date of your exam and date of result I don't think there would be a difference of more then a few days

Why are so worried, I fail to understand and how a few days between exam dates and exams results can make a major change to your decision so far away


Cheers


----------



## prank123 (Jun 7, 2016)

With reason,
bse i got negative outcome with ban 12 month so due to plagiarism.
can u pls suggest how to check my cdr using turn tin software. is it free.
its all my work of CRD but due to similarity problem. ea rejected my application with 12 month ban.


----------



## hsrajpal (Apr 18, 2017)

sunil0476 said:


> I have lodged my visa application on 23-March-17 CO assigned is GSM Brisbane .. CO has contacted couple of times .. last time of contact was 20-May-17, I was at onshore and has to move offshore in 27-May-17 due to VISA complications, I am waiting badly for PR grant.. I have house, Car and everything there but not PR.. what are normal expectation from GSM Brisbane? Can something be concluded by this month end??




I think u can apply for bridging visa which will allow u to remain there till decision is made...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ggautam13 (Oct 13, 2016)

hsrajpal said:


> sunil0476 said:
> 
> 
> > I have lodged my visa application on 23-March-17 CO assigned is GSM Brisbane .. CO has contacted couple of times .. last time of contact was 20-May-17, I was at onshore and has to move offshore in 27-May-17 due to VISA complications, I am waiting badly for PR grant.. I have house, Car and everything there but not PR.. what are normal expectation from GSM Brisbane? Can something be concluded by this month end??
> ...


How you came to know that CO is from Brisbane as I have lodged visa on 1dec2016 but no update on immi account till date .


----------



## sunil0476 (Mar 25, 2017)

CO contact details says she is from Brisbane


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

Im also waiting for a grant from adelaide office. I recieved an email yesterday stating that they are approaching their grant ceilings for this year. And there is no guarantee for the timelines. I was expecting to recieve some positive news in the next couple of.weeks, now i have no idea how long will it take. 
Is anyone in my position and know how long can i be waiting? 

Thanks


----------



## sunil0476 (Mar 25, 2017)

Have you applied for 190 or 189??


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

takemeout said:


> Im also waiting for a grant from adelaide office. I recieved an email yesterday stating that they are approaching their grant ceilings for this year. And there is no guarantee for the timelines. I was expecting to recieve some positive news in the next couple of.weeks, now i have no idea how long will it take.
> Is anyone in my position and know how long can i be waiting?
> 
> Thanks


Last year many got this kind of email. You will get yours in july.


Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

prank123 said:


> With reason,
> bse i got negative outcome with ban 12 month so due to plagiarism.
> can u pls suggest how to check my cdr using turn tin software. is it free.
> its all my work of CRD but due to similarity problem. ea rejected my application with 12 month ban.


you can check it by using writecheck.com, it is sister site of turnitin and use the same data records as in turnitin and also never save your CDR. its price is 8$ per paper i think.

hope it helps


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

harinderjitf5 said:


> takemeout said:
> 
> 
> > Im also waiting for a grant from adelaide office. I recieved an email yesterday stating that they are approaching their grant ceilings for this year. And there is no guarantee for the timelines. I was expecting to recieve some positive news in the next couple of.weeks, now i have no idea how long will it take.
> ...


Only those who received this email will receive their grants in July you're saying?


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

sharat47 said:


> Only those who received this email will receive their grants in July you're saying?


It must not be like that...
What you say Sultan, Andrey...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

balajimkala said:


> I'm waiting for my visa grant since June 15th 2016.
> I've applied on code 261311.
> 
> Is there anyone else waiting so long in this category?
> I'm from India.



Finally, received a call from Australian visa high commission, Delhi for a small interview about my job and they asked for my payslips and bank statements. I have sent them immediately. They have acknowledged the same. Hoping that I'll be getting the grant soon.

Any ideas how soon I might get it?

I asked the officer about it, he said that the visa will be granted based on his reports back to them.

Just wondering how long would that take!


----------



## TejiJas (Nov 29, 2016)

balajimkala said:


> balajimkala said:
> 
> 
> > I'm waiting for my visa grant since June 15th 2016.
> ...


Wow!! This is great news for someone like me who has also been waiting since Sep 2016 without any update. Hopefully my turn comes soon.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

balajimkala said:


> Finally, received a call from Australian visa high commission, Delhi for a small interview about my job and they asked for my payslips and bank statements. I have sent them immediately. They have acknowledged the same. Hoping that I'll be getting the grant soon.
> 
> Any ideas how soon I might get it?
> 
> ...


congrats for reaching this milestone


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

TejiJas said:


> Wow!! This is great news for someone like me who has also been waiting since Sep 2016 without any update. Hopefully my turn comes soon.


Best of luck to you mates


----------



## Hardeep689 (Jul 15, 2015)

balajimkala said:


> Finally, received a call from Australian visa high commission, Delhi for a small interview about my job and they asked for my payslips and bank statements. I have sent them immediately. They have acknowledged the same. Hoping that I'll be getting the grant soon.
> 
> Any ideas how soon I might get it?
> 
> ...


Best of luck for the grant. Can you share full timeline i.e last document upload or last CO contact.


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

Hardeep689 said:


> balajimkala said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, received a call from Australian visa high commission, Delhi for a small interview about my job and they asked for my payslips and bank statements. I have sent them immediately. They have acknowledged the same. Hoping that I'll be getting the grant soon.
> ...




Haven't got the grant yet.


----------



## mohit.kalra84 (May 4, 2017)

Is there a delay in visa grants in the month of May-June. I have submitted my PCC (pressed the final button) on 20th April 17 but still, no CO has been assigned. Anyone else in a similar situation and does anyone knows how long is the waiting period? I have read timelines of many people, mostly people have got visa grant after a month's time.


----------



## TejiJas (Nov 29, 2016)

TejiJas said:


> balajimkala said:
> 
> 
> > balajimkala said:
> ...


By the way, I had my friend in Melbourne make a call to DIBP on my behalf. While he didn't get lot of info on my app, but he was told that 90% cases are resolved in 7 months. So it seems we are in the remaining 10% bracket and should get priority in July. Keeping the fingers crossed.


----------



## Maverick_VJ (Sep 26, 2016)

The update is a respite as I also fall in the same category having lodged in Sep 30th 2016. I follow the analytical tools on immitracker as well and as per the Visa Lodged date i.e. Sept 30th 2016, the worst case day for grant was June 1st 2017 which was recently bygone disappointing me. However, based on CO contact which was after 45 days in my case requesting for Medicals on 15th Nov, the worst case day for grant is 21st July 2017, so keeping my fingers crossed.

To each his own and everything happens for a reason and don't lose hope mates, as I know some folks are waiting for more than 365 days now and all of you will be in my prayers. If it is meant to be, it will be, if not, there is something else in store. Well ! After burning around 300K+ for me and my family, cannot be more philosophical and will keep in my tough chambers of my mind and will sleep over it thinking it as the most expensive donation to Australia  .


----------



## taylorman (Jun 6, 2016)

Maverick_VJ said:


> The update is a respite as I also fall in the same category having lodged in Sep 30th 2016. I follow the analytical tools on immitracker as well and as per the Visa Lodged date i.e. Sept 30th 2016, the worst case day for grant was June 1st 2017 which was recently bygone disappointing me. However, based on CO contact which was after 45 days in my case requesting for Medicals on 15th Nov, the worst case day for grant is 21st July 2017, so keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> To each his own and everything happens for a reason and don't lose hope mates, as I know some folks are waiting for more than 365 days now and all of you will be in my prayers. If it is meant to be, it will be, if not, there is something else in store. Well ! After burning around 300K+ for me and my family, cannot be more philosophical and will keep in my tough chambers of my mind and will sleep over it thinking it as the most expensive donation to Australia  .


Dude. I agree.

I have lodged my application on 29th. Uploaded the last document which was requested on 22nd Nov. Waiting since then............


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

Maverick_VJ said:


> The update is a respite as I also fall in the same category having lodged in Sep 30th 2016. I follow the analytical tools on immitracker as well and as per the Visa Lodged date i.e. Sept 30th 2016, the worst case day for grant was June 1st 2017 which was recently bygone disappointing me. However, based on CO contact which was after 45 days in my case requesting for Medicals on 15th Nov, the worst case day for grant is 21st July 2017, so keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> To each his own and everything happens for a reason and don't lose hope mates, as I know some folks are waiting for more than 365 days now and all of you will be in my prayers. If it is meant to be, it will be, if not, there is something else in store. Well ! After burning around 300K+ for me and my family, cannot be more philosophical and will keep in my tough chambers of my mind and will sleep over it thinking it as the most expensive donation to Australia  .


All the best, pal.
No donations. We're all getting it. Just matter of time 
Note Aarohi's response here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...etting-rejected-after-getting-invitation.html


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

Maverick_VJ said:


> The update is a respite as I also fall in the same category having lodged in Sep 30th 2016. I follow the analytical tools on immitracker as well and as per the Visa Lodged date i.e. Sept 30th 2016, the worst case day for grant was June 1st 2017 which was recently bygone disappointing me. However, based on CO contact which was after 45 days in my case requesting for Medicals on 15th Nov, the worst case day for grant is 21st July 2017, so keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> To each his own and everything happens for a reason and don't lose hope mates, as I know some folks are waiting for more than 365 days now and all of you will be in my prayers. If it is meant to be, it will be, if not, there is something else in store. Well ! After burning around 300K+ for me and my family, cannot be more philosophical and will keep in my tough chambers of my mind and will sleep over it thinking it as the most expensive donation to Australia  .


Thank you very much. Your case is like mine. Lodged since September 2016 and I'm still waiting for the visa. I just get myself busy with things hoping to receive the grant email from DIBP. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

balajimkala said:


> Finally, received a call from Australian visa high commission, Delhi for a small interview about my job and they asked for my payslips and bank statements. I have sent them immediately. They have acknowledged the same. Hoping that I'll be getting the grant soon.
> 
> Any ideas how soon I might get it?
> 
> ...




Hi mate, my case is similar as yours except i lodged earlier than you i.e. 22nd January, 2016. Waiting since then, i heard on 1st june my previous employer received verification from DIBP. They had physically visited them. I didn't receive any call from DIBP.

But i am happy that my case has moved a bit further. I believe we should get grants this July-August if things have went well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

gaudit24 said:


> Hi mate, my case is similar as yours except i lodged earlier than you i.e. 22nd January, 2016. Waiting since then, i heard on 1st june my previous employer received verification from DIBP. They had physically visited them. I didn't receive any call from DIBP.
> 
> But i am happy that my case has moved a bit further. I believe we should get grants this July-August if things have went well.
> 
> ...


That's worse than me! Disappoints me a bit further to imagine that I might have to wait longer!! 

Anyway, all the best  Let's see.

Cheers.


----------



## Ktreddy (May 11, 2017)

I got a visa today.

My time lines:
Visa lodged-15th April
Co assigned- 10th may
Co contact for 815form-1st june
Responded to CO- 2ND June
Grant- 6th June


----------



## Maverick_VJ (Sep 26, 2016)

Ktreddy said:


> I got a visa today.
> 
> My time lines:
> Visa lodged-15th April
> ...


Congratulations Ktreddy ! Wishing you all the best in your OZ endeavors.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Ktreddy said:


> I got a visa today.
> 
> My time lines:
> Visa lodged-15th April
> ...


congratulations....


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

Ktreddy said:


> I got a visa today.
> 
> My time lines:
> Visa lodged-15th April
> ...


Congratulations

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## saumit11 (Sep 17, 2016)

what is the visa type? 190 or 489?
And which job profile?



Ktreddy said:


> I got a visa today.
> 
> My time lines:
> Visa lodged-15th April
> ...


----------



## ggautam13 (Oct 13, 2016)

Please advise 
I receive email from dibp saying my application is under sensitive : personal 
What does that mean apart from cross checks from documents.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ggautam13 said:


> Please advise
> I receive email from dibp saying my application is under sensitive : personal
> What does that mean apart from cross checks from documents.



Did it contain some other information also about you or ask anything ?

As far as I know the above codes are used so that the mailing department makes doubly sure that the email is sent only to the right recipient as it contains sensitive personal information about the applicants 

Cheers


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

ggautam13 said:


> Please advise
> I receive email from dibp saying my application is under sensitive : personal
> What does that mean apart from cross checks from documents.


I think you got something like DLM-Sensitive?


----------



## saumit11 (Sep 17, 2016)

Pls. tell us what is the visa type 190 or 489????
Also what is ur job profile????



Ktreddy said:


> I got a visa today.
> 
> My time lines:
> Visa lodged-15th April
> ...


----------



## ggautam13 (Oct 13, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> ggautam13 said:
> 
> 
> > Please advise
> ...


Yes it is DLM sensitive


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

ggautam13 said:


> Yes it is DLM sensitive


I sent a PM , just go through it.
Nothing to worry as far as I know


----------



## Moumita (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi,

Writing this on behalf of my friend.
He has lodged an application for 189 visa on 1st March, 2017. After submission of all documents on 21st March, was waiting till he got a mail from CO asking for UK PCC on 11th May. Have responded with the required doc on 1st June and now the application has gone back to Assessment in Progress status. Does this mean CO is accessing the application?
Can anyone help me with the timelines of the grant please? After this additional doc submission, how many days does it take on an average to get the Grant?
the ANZSCO is 261313 and GSM is Adelaide.

Thanks..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Moumita said:


> Hi,
> 
> Writing this on behalf of my friend.
> He has lodged an application for 189 visa on 1st March, 2017. After submission of all documents on 21st March, was waiting till he got a mail from CO asking for UK PCC on 11th May. Have responded with the required doc on 1st June and now the application has gone back to Assessment in Progress status. Does this mean CO is accessing the application?
> ...


Technically the processing time of an average of 4 months starts only from the date you last upload the asked documents 
So in your friends case it is 1st June 2017
However, how much of the application has already been processed by the CO, that is all guess work

You have to wait patiently for the good news now

Cheers


----------



## Maverick_VJ (Sep 26, 2016)

Moumita said:


> Hi,
> 
> Writing this on behalf of my friend.
> He has lodged an application for 189 visa on 1st March, 2017. After submission of all documents on 21st March, was waiting till he got a mail from CO asking for UK PCC on 11th May. Have responded with the required doc on 1st June and now the application has gone back to Assessment in Progress status. Does this mean CO is accessing the application?
> ...


@ Moumita: 

All your friend needs to do, is wait for the application to be re visited by the CO's. Generally, upon a request for any documents and after acknowledging the same by the applicant, the status on Immi Account goes back to " Assessment in Progress". 

I can tell you that for a fact, as in my case too, medicals were requested by the CO after 46 days of Visa lodgement and then the application status is as above. All, I do is nothing by wait and pray that they will revisit and take it ahead.

Timelines are pretty vague and is case to case dependent, as for some ANZCO codes the turn around time was quick after CO Contact while for some including me, it is a lengthy wait. I hope your friend gets the grant soon.

Cheers


----------



## Moumita (Oct 22, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Technically the processing time of an average of 4 months starts only from the date you last upload the asked documents
> So in your friends case it is 1st June 2017
> However, how much of the application has already been processed by the CO, that is all guess work
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response!

Yes, even we are guessing that as only a UK PCC was asked for and all other relevant docs were loaded much before. The UK PCC was uploaded on June 1st.
Let's hope for the best!


----------



## karthik.sekarin (Jun 8, 2013)

Guys,
I see some grant for a person who lodged on 15th April and CO contact on June 1st grant date is 6th June. ANZSCO code: 261313

Usually when CO contact is done will it not take sometime to get back to us ?

In my case i have lodged on 23rd March and Co contact 5th April (for uploading medicals for my family and PCC for my wife).

Which i completed and IP pressed on 12th April. Still Assessment in progress.

On what basis CO contact and estimated grant date can be calculated or CO takes the case for reassessment.

Regards
Karthik


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

karthik.sekarin said:


> Guys,
> I see some grant for a person who lodged on 15th April and CO contact on June 1st grant date is 6th June. ANZSCO code: 261313
> 
> Usually when CO contact is done will it not take sometime to get back to us ?
> ...


God works in mysterious ways and so does the immigration department 

Cheers


----------



## afolaseg (Apr 27, 2017)

gaudit24 said:


> Hi mate, my case is similar as yours except i lodged earlier than you i.e. 22nd January, 2016. Waiting since then, i heard on 1st june my previous employer received verification from DIBP. They had physically visited them. I didn't receive any call from DIBP.
> 
> But i am happy that my case has moved a bit further. I believe we should get grants this July-August if things have went well.
> 
> ...


Pls, where was your previous company located? i mean your company where DIBP made the physical verification? is it qatar, dubai or india? which conuntry did DIBP made the physical employment verification?


----------



## TejiJas (Nov 29, 2016)

TejiJas said:


> TejiJas said:
> 
> 
> > balajimkala said:
> ...


I too got a call from Australian Embassy today and the interview lasted 15 minutes. I was caught off guard as I had to step out of a critical meeting. She was pretty aggressive in saying everything you say has a deterrent so be very careful of what you speak and refrain from using any aid. She has finally asked me to provide salary slips and PF statements of last 16 years. Now this is a tough task to manage. My organization only has last 8 years pay slips (did I mention that I've been working in same company for 16 years). So right now I have no idea how to manage this situation. Any thoughts whether they will be considerate of my handicap considering that my current pay slips do reflect my original Date of Joining of 2001? Keeping the fingers crossed..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

TejiJas said:


> I too got a call from Australian Embassy today and the interview lasted 15 minutes. I was caught off guard as I had to step out of a critical meeting. She was pretty aggressive in saying everything you say has a deterrent so be very careful of what you speak and refrain from using any aid. She has finally asked me to provide salary slips and PF statements of last 16 years. Now this is a tough task to manage. My organization only has last 8 years pay slips (did I mention that I've been working in same company for 16 years). So right now I have no idea how to manage this situation. Any thoughts whether they will be considerate of my handicap considering that my current pay slips do reflect my original Date of Joining of 2001? Keeping the fingers crossed..


Even if you don't have payslips for the past 16 years, your PF would have been deducted for all the 16 years

Your PF passbook would have all the entries from 2001
Give all the payslips you can gather and the PF Passbook and I think you are good

Cheers


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

Ktreddy said:


> I got a visa today.
> 
> My time lines:
> Visa lodged-15th April
> ...


Congrats..But how did u get to know that CO was assigned to ur case on 10th May?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

TejiJas said:


> I too got a call from Australian Embassy today and the interview lasted 15 minutes. I was caught off guard as I had to step out of a critical meeting. She was pretty aggressive in saying everything you say has a deterrent so be very careful of what you speak and refrain from using any aid. She has finally asked me to provide salary slips and PF statements of last 16 years. Now this is a tough task to manage. My organization only has last 8 years pay slips (did I mention that I've been working in same company for 16 years). So right now I have no idea how to manage this situation. Any thoughts whether they will be considerate of my handicap considering that my current pay slips do reflect my original Date of Joining of 2001? Keeping the fingers crossed..


All the best dude. Btw y did she asked for payslips and pf statements? Havent u provided those earlier?


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

afolaseg said:


> Pls, where was your previous company located? i mean your company where DIBP made the physical verification? is it qatar, dubai or india? which conuntry did DIBP made the physical employment verification?




It was in India.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TejiJas (Nov 29, 2016)

newbienz said:


> TejiJas said:
> 
> 
> > I too got a call from Australian Embassy today and the interview lasted 15 minutes. I was caught off guard as I had to step out of a critical meeting. She was pretty aggressive in saying everything you say has a deterrent so be very careful of what you speak and refrain from using any aid. She has finally asked me to provide salary slips and PF statements of last 16 years. Now this is a tough task to manage. My organization only has last 8 years pay slips (did I mention that I've been working in same company for 16 years). So right now I have no idea how to manage this situation. Any thoughts whether they will be considerate of my handicap considering that my current pay slips do reflect my original Date of Joining of 2001? Keeping the fingers crossed..
> ...


Still struggling to find where to get the passbook that shows all these entries. Can you please suggest?


----------



## TejiJas (Nov 29, 2016)

Brane said:


> TejiJas said:
> 
> 
> > I too got a call from Australian Embassy today and the interview lasted 15 minutes. I was caught off guard as I had to step out of a critical meeting. She was pretty aggressive in saying everything you say has a deterrent so be very careful of what you speak and refrain from using any aid. She has finally asked me to provide salary slips and PF statements of last 16 years. Now this is a tough task to manage. My organization only has last 8 years pay slips (did I mention that I've been working in same company for 16 years). So right now I have no idea how to manage this situation. Any thoughts whether they will be considerate of my handicap considering that my current pay slips do reflect my original Date of Joining of 2001? Keeping the fingers crossed..
> ...


Everything required was presented. I think to justify her salary, she is asking for all this information again. A friend of mine who is already in Australia was also asked to present it at this stage. So either the salary slips or bank statements showing salary credit for all these years is what she has asked for.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

TejiJas said:


> Still struggling to find where to get the passbook that shows all these entries. Can you please suggest?


Have you contacted the PF department and asked for your PF statement from Day 1 ?

Cheers


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

TejiJas said:


> Still struggling to find where to get the passbook that shows all these entries. Can you please suggest?




Ask your HR to Provide previous PF statements.

Request UAN from HR and print remaining


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

TejiJas said:


> I too got a call from Australian Embassy today and the interview lasted 15 minutes. I was caught off guard as I had to step out of a critical meeting. She was pretty aggressive in saying everything you say has a deterrent so be very careful of what you speak and refrain from using any aid. She has finally asked me to provide salary slips and PF statements of last 16 years. Now this is a tough task to manage. My organization only has last 8 years pay slips (did I mention that I've been working in same company for 16 years). So right now I have no idea how to manage this situation. Any thoughts whether they will be considerate of my handicap considering that my current pay slips do reflect my original Date of Joining of 2001? Keeping the fingers crossed..




Whatever records are available give them and take email from company hr that they do not have records, its ok for dibp since company have some retention policies 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ktreddy (May 11, 2017)

Software engineer,
visa type - 189



saumit11 said:


> Pls. tell us what is the visa type 190 or 489????
> Also what is ur job profile????
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## amirmufti (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi, I have applied under class 190 under the state sponsorship programme. 

The CO was appointed on 8 April 2017 and the CO only asked for the medicals to be done. Which was done and the hospital updated by case on around the 18 April 2017.

I have not heard from the CO since then. Since my case is being done through an agent, therefore I have been following up with the agent but he has also advised that we are awaiting for a response.

Any idea how much time does it generally take for the subject to close.


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

amirmufti said:


> Hi, I have applied under class 190 under the state sponsorship programme.
> 
> The CO was appointed on 8 April 2017 and the CO only asked for the medicals to be done. Which was done and the hospital updated by case on around the 18 April 2017.
> 
> ...


My case is also similar to yours, lodged my 190 NSW visa on 14th April, CO appointed on 24th April, asked for Medicals which I submitted on 1st May. No information since then, waiting game and checking mails everyday . GSM is Adelaide, lets see if June will be dry for us or any hope


----------



## amirmufti (Sep 27, 2015)

jitender.purohit said:


> My case is also similar to yours, lodged my 190 NSW visa on 14th April, CO appointed on 24th April, asked for Medicals which I submitted on 1st May. No information since then, waiting game and checking mails everyday . GSM is Adelaide, lets see if June will be dry for us or any hope




Did you try checking your application status on the IMMIACCOUNT


----------



## Maverick_VJ (Sep 26, 2016)

amirmufti said:


> Hi, I have applied under class 190 under the state sponsorship programme.
> 
> The CO was appointed on 8 April 2017 and the CO only asked for the medicals to be done. Which was done and the hospital updated by case on around the 18 April 2017.
> 
> ...


@ amirmufti:

Your case is similar to mine but I lodged for a 189 visa and had been waiting since 29th Nov 2016 as the medicals was requested on 15th Nov by the CO for a visa that was applied on Sep 30th 2016.

Generally, it takes around 5 to 7 months as per statistics and experts here so, all one can do is to wait. But you never know sometimes, the grant can be issued earlier as well. Wishing you the best and receive your grant soon.

Cheers.


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

amirmufti said:


> Did you try checking your application status on the IMMIACCOUNT


Yeah I did, it says - Assessment in Progress


----------



## amirmufti (Sep 27, 2015)

Hoping for the best


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

jitender.purohit said:


> Yeah I did, it says - Assessment in Progress


I'm in the same situation. Assessment in progress doesn't mean a co has resumed the checks, it's actually an automated system status once you press information provided button


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> I'm in the same situation. Assessment in progress doesn't mean a co has resumed the checks, it's actually an automated system status once you press information provided button


agree with you. Hope they change it manually to Granted  for all of us


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

TejiJas said:


> I too got a call from Australian Embassy today and the interview lasted 15 minutes. I was caught off guard as I had to step out of a critical meeting. She was pretty aggressive in saying everything you say has a deterrent so be very careful of what you speak and refrain from using any aid. She has finally asked me to provide salary slips and PF statements of last 16 years. Now this is a tough task to manage. My organization only has last 8 years pay slips (did I mention that I've been working in same company for 16 years). So right now I have no idea how to manage this situation. Any thoughts whether they will be considerate of my handicap considering that my current pay slips do reflect my original Date of Joining of 2001? Keeping the fingers crossed..



I hope you can get:
1. Bank statements from all the banks which shows Salary Transfer from your employer.
2. Form 16 of all those years.
3. A statutory document from your HR with contact details (email address and phone), mentioning that they cannot provide the payslips as they're archived or whatever reasons.
4. Does PF statements help too? They can be availed form the PF office or online PF website (which is currently bit flaky)

Good luck with your process, pal.


----------



## TejiJas (Nov 29, 2016)

balajimkala said:


> TejiJas said:
> 
> 
> > I too got a call from Australian Embassy today and the interview lasted 15 minutes. I was caught off guard as I had to step out of a critical meeting. She was pretty aggressive in saying everything you say has a deterrent so be very careful of what you speak and refrain from using any aid. She has finally asked me to provide salary slips and PF statements of last 16 years. Now this is a tough task to manage. My organization only has last 8 years pay slips (did I mention that I've been working in same company for 16 years). So right now I have no idea how to manage this situation. Any thoughts whether they will be considerate of my handicap considering that my current pay slips do reflect my original Date of Joining of 2001? Keeping the fingers crossed..
> ...


Thanks. To update you all..

I managed to get bank statement for the years 2001-2008 and pay slips from 2008 to 2017. I provided PF statement of 2016-17. And guess what.. she replied stating that the documents provided will suffice for now and she will get back if required. So any idea what happens next? How much more wait? Is this the final check or are they now likely to call my office too?


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

I submitted my visa application on 14th May and was contacted by CO on 24th May for medicals which I submitted on 1st May. After submission, I got the auto generated notification that my application will be reviewed with in 6 weeks of asking the additional information.

The 6 week timeline is complete but no information till now. Waiting game still on.


----------



## Iqbal001 (Jul 19, 2016)

*IED Clarification?*

Hi, I need an expert advice with meeting IED requirement. I was given 189 PR on 4th November, 2016 with an IED of 15th June, 2017.

I visited Australia in March for about a week and registered myself with Medicare and also opened a bank account. After this, I came back to my country.

My question is that have I fulfilled the IED requirement or I needed to appear at some government office?? I am worried about it because there is no entry exit stamp on my passport; everything has been done electronically.

Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## Joegip (Jun 10, 2017)

Hey guys

I also waiting for the grant of my visa. 


Visa 190 SA - 341111 Electrician (general)

31st March 2017 - submitted complete application including medicals and PCC

10 April 2017 - Request for further information (forgot to send PTE scores)

Waiting since then. 


---------------------------
Age - 30
Englisch - 10
Qualification - 10
Experience - 5
Statesponsor SA - 5


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

Hey Guys,

Got a mail yesterday regarding the delay in application processing and visa cap exceeding for this financial yr. That letter confirmed my case is with GSM Adelaide..First communication since my application was lodged on April 21 2017 for 261313 with 70 points.

Fingers crossed now 

Cheers,
Kaushik.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Iqbal001 said:


> Hi, I need an expert advice with meeting IED requirement. I was given 189 PR on 4th November, 2016 with an IED of 15th June, 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You fulfilled your IED condition
No such requirement.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ (Sep 26, 2016)

jitender.purohit said:


> I submitted my visa application on 14th May and was contacted by CO on 24th May for medicals which I submitted on 1st May. After submission, I got the auto generated notification that my application will be reviewed with in 6 weeks of asking the additional information.
> 
> The 6 week timeline is complete but no information till now. Waiting game still on.


That is a generic auto response given by DIBP and I had been waiting as well from November 2016. They will reopen the case and then if needed they would ask more documents else they will grant the visa. But you will have to wait buddy. Hope you get your grant soon.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jitender.purohit said:


> I submitted my visa application on 14th May and was contacted by CO on 24th May for medicals which I submitted on 1st May. After submission, I got the auto generated notification that my application will be reviewed with in 6 weeks of asking the additional information.
> 
> The 6 week timeline is complete but no information till now. Waiting game still on.


Please correct the dates and repost

Cheers


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Please correct the dates and repost
> 
> Cheers


Apologies

I submitted my visa application on 14th April and was contacted by CO on 24th April for medicals which I submitted on 1st May. After submission, I got the auto generated notification that my application will be reviewed with in 6 weeks of asking the additional information.

The 6 week timeline is complete but no information till now. Waiting game still on.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jitender.purohit said:


> Apologies
> 
> I submitted my visa application on 14th April and was contacted by CO on 24th April for medicals which I submitted on 1st May. After submission, I got the auto generated notification that my application will be reviewed with in 6 weeks of asking the additional information.
> 
> The 6 week timeline is complete but no information till now. Waiting game still on.


You are taking the 6 weeks time too literally 

People have been waiting for upto a year without any news on the status of their application 

The guidelines on the DIBP website say that on an average it takes 4 months to process from the date you last uploaded the documents and is true also in most cases

Wait patiently till August end and if by then you have not got your grant , you can post on the forum for advice 

Cheers


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You are taking the 6 weeks time too literally
> 
> People have been waiting for upto a year without any news on the status of their application
> 
> ...


I understand, agree and am aware of it that people have been waiting for 1 year, it is just that I am trying to inform that I am in the same pipeline now since last 2 months, hope we all get our grant soon mate


----------



## kvirlive (Apr 11, 2014)

Maverick_VJ said:


> That is a generic auto response given by DIBP and I had been waiting as well from November 2016. They will reopen the case and then if needed they would ask more documents else they will grant the visa. But you will have to wait buddy. Hope you get your grant soon.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Marvick,

Did you receive similar DELAY email from GSM ?


----------



## Maverick_VJ (Sep 26, 2016)

kvirlive said:


> Marvick,
> 
> Did you receive similar DELAY email from GSM ?


@kvirlive : No, I did not receive any such delay mail as the standard waiting period is 4 to 7 months. Just hoping that my case will be reopened again for further process.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

kvirlive said:


> Marvick,
> 
> Did you receive similar DELAY email from GSM ?


I got a delay mail on friday

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

kaushik_91 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Got a mail yesterday regarding the delay in application processing and visa cap exceeding for this financial yr. That letter confirmed my case is with GSM Adelaide..First communication since my application was lodged on April 21 2017 for 261313 with 70 points.
> 
> ...



This is bad news


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> This is bad news


I dont think so..positive about my grant in July..just abt 3 wks to go 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Maverick_VJ said:


> @kvirlive : No, I did not receive any such delay mail as the standard waiting period is 4 to 7 months. Just hoping that my case will be reopened again for further process.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I noticed that you have been waiting for the grant for a long time . I hope you receive yours soon


----------



## Maverick_VJ (Sep 26, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> I noticed that you have been waiting for the grant for a long time . I hope you receive yours soon


Thanks mate! Apart from me there are folks who are waiting for much more longer duration and they also should be receiving to end this wait. To each and every individual ,let us pray and hope that this waiting nightmare ends soon.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

I got the same email 10 days ago



kaushik_91 said:


> kvirlive said:
> 
> 
> > Marvick,
> ...


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

takemeout said:


> I got the same email 10 days ago


When was ur application lodged?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

kaushik_91 said:


> When was ur application lodged?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Application : 17/3
CO COntact: 6/4 
Responded: 19/4 
Delay Email: 2/6


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

takemeout said:


> Application : 17/3
> CO COntact: 6/4
> Responded: 19/4
> Delay Email: 2/6


Cool...Let us hope that we guys get the grants in July!! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

takemeout said:


> Application : 17/3
> CO COntact: 6/4
> Responded: 19/4
> Delay Email: 2/6


Strangely I didn't receive it 😔


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> Strangely I didn't receive it 😔


Strangely we received it...Dont worry mate...u should get ur visa soon 😊😊

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## 12345678987 (May 10, 2017)

kaushik_91 said:


> Strangely we received it...Dont worry mate...u should get ur visa soon 😊😊
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I didnt get it either maybe they are sending it out to people with specific professions?(high traffic ones?)

Good luck all.


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

12345678987 said:


> I didnt get it either maybe they are sending it out to people with specific professions?(high traffic ones?)
> 
> Good luck all.


Not sure buddy...mine was lodged on April 21st for 261313 with 70 points...No CO contacts or verifications..received this delay email on 09th June.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

kaushik_91 said:


> Strangely we received it...Dont worry mate...u should get ur visa soon 😊😊
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I think gsm team work on , if you lodged your visa in march then you will be processed together with the rest unless you received co contact and that put you in the batch as of when you click information provided.

I uploaded all the co requested info in late May


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

kaushik_91 said:


> Not sure buddy...mine was lodged on April 21st for 261313 with 70 points...No CO contacts or verifications..received this delay email on 09th June.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I believe that the co is working on your application since you received a letter . I think my case is still in the queue


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> I believe that the co is working on your application since you received a letter . I think my case is still in the queue


Let me hope for the best!! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mattjason (Dec 10, 2015)

Guys..quick question..does the applicants received delay email had employment verification completed? ...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mattjason said:


> Guys..quick question..does the applicants received delay email had employment verification completed? ...


i think that information is not disclosed...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> i think that information is not disclosed...


I think what he wants to know if the applicant already had a call from AHC before this letter was issued
He wants to know from the applicants perspective and not the CO

Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

newbienz said:


> I think what he wants to know if the applicant already had a call from AHC before this letter was issued
> 
> Cheers


hmmm, a question with an answer like "mulholland drive"... multiple possibilities and multiple opinions...


----------



## mattjason (Dec 10, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> hmmm, a question with an answer like "mulholland drive"... multiple possibilities and multiple opinions...


As newbienz pointed righly..i wanted to know if any of the applicants recieved delay mail cases know if emp verification completed ( thru HR or AHC call). So only decision pending cases they sent delay emails.not all cases..just thinkin out loud..


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

mattjason said:


> As newbienz pointed righly..i wanted to know if any of the applicants recieved delay mail cases know if emp verification completed ( thru HR or AHC call). So only decision pending cases they sent delay emails.not all cases..just thinkin out loud..



Its not yet officially confirmed that pending cases are being sent delay mails.

DIBP is sending delay mails as per occupational visa quota closure for this FY.

Coming to Emp.Verification , generally, randomly pick apps and conduct verification.
Mostly, for those ppl who are restless and just keep poking with status enquiries of their applications unless there is a valid reason


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mattjason said:


> As newbienz pointed righly..i wanted to know if any of the applicants recieved delay mail cases know if emp verification completed ( thru HR or AHC call). So only decision pending cases they sent delay emails.not all cases..just thinkin out loud..


based on the experience of last year, those cases which were ready to be granted received such delay mails, but this cant be generalised without any official confirmation


----------



## darshanoza (Jul 22, 2015)

We finally received our long awaited grant yesterday 13th June 2017.
I have been a silent reader of the forum but this forum has helped immensely and taught a new level of patience.

Claimed partner points as hubby is in same occupation. 
No work experience points claimed. No AHC call.
Not sure if HR verification happened for self and partner.

Just wanted to update that though it's June, DIBP is still active and will issue a grant if the decision is ready and the quota has not reached.

My long journey is in the below timeline.

Regards
Vinni Diva



Feb-2015: Scored IELTS Band 8 overall (7+ in all 4 bands)
June-2015: ACS assessment positive for occupation 261112 (ICT system analyst). 2 years deducted for non-OZ education leaving with nothing to claim. 0 points for work experience.
19-Jun-2015: 189 EOI submitted with 60 points claimed
Long wait and no invite for 189.
20-Apr-2016: 190 NSW EOI submitted with 65 points claimed
15-Apr-2016: Got invited to apply for NSW nomination. (think this was the last batch of 190 invitations sent by NSW for the year 2015-2016)
23-May-2016: Nomination application approved and NSW sent ITA in Skillselect EOI
11-Jun-2016: Lodged subclass 190 visa application and made fees payment.
30-Jun-2016: Performed health examinations for self, spouse and daughter; and clinic submitted results to DIBP. Some countries PCC front loaded.
13-Jul-2016: First CO contact from Adelaide asking for missing PCC for self and spouse; and form 815 Health undertaking for spouse. His X-ray must have had a scar from his TB which was cured 12 yr back
22-Jul-2016: All documents requested from the first CO contact were uploaded to immiaccount and "Information Provided" button clicked
Long long long wait.
Since my spouse was asked to sign health undertaking, his health clearance would be valid for 6 months only. As such i sent couple of reminder emails to GSM.allocated back in December 2016 requesting if my application could be revisited before my spouse's health clearance expires. I did not receive any response though. His medicals validity expired in December 2016
02-Mar-2017: Second CO contact asking to repeat health examinations for my spouse.
12-Mar-2017: The medical tests were repeated and clinic submitted my spouse's health exam results to DIBP and "Information Provided" button clicked
23-Mar-2017: DIBP feedback submitted asking for explanation why my application taking so long
23-Mar-2017: DIBP feedback resonse was: "I acknowledge your frustration at having to undergo medical examinations for a second time; however it is the policy of the visa processing area to ensure applications are maintained at the decision-ready stage"
So i am wondering that between December 2016(Spouse medical expiry) and March 2017 (2nd CO contact), the application was not Decision-ready stage. So why no CO contacted to repeat medicals in Jan 2017. Why March 2017? 2 months time simply lost

19-May-2017: This time around medicals for myself and PCC for all pplicants were due to expire their 1 year validity.
I sent another reminder email to GSM.allocated requesting if my application could be revisited, concerned that if they expire i might be asked to repeat.
13-Jun-2017: Response received to 19 May's email that "At this stage, it is unlikely that new health or character checks will be required. Please do not obtain new police clearance certificates, or undergo further health assessments, unless you are requested to do so"
After I had given up the hope for June grant thinking that this is just a diplomatic response as the 2016-2017 quota might have reached.
But just couple of hours after their response email, we received the grant.


Total days to Grant since lodge: 368


Between the first two CO contacts, I have made quite a few calls to the now defunct helpline number +61731367000, and the new helpline number +61 131881, but i got a standard response that an officer will contact if more info is required.


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

Congratulations 
You deserve to celebrate after this long journey of patience 





darshanoza said:


> We finally received our long awaited grant yesterday 13th June 2017.
> I have been a silent reader of the forum but this forum has helped immensely and taught a new level of patience.
> 
> Claimed partner points as hubby is in same occupation.
> ...


----------



## darshanoza (Jul 22, 2015)

takemeout said:


> Congratulations
> You deserve to celebrate after this long journey of patience


Thanks.


----------



## jm88 (Mar 31, 2017)

@darshanoza 
Such a long wait deserves a nice celebration! Congrats!!

I've read in other threads some people are receiving delay emails? I hope that we receive grants soon, my feeling is that there will be a bunch of grants starting July.

Lodgement: 17/03/17
CO Contact: 27/03/17
PCC: From Hong Kong 23/05/17
Grant: ???????


----------



## darshanoza (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks.
It actually depends on the ceiling for your nominated occupation. If it has reached then the applicant will get delay email.
Wish you a speedy grant :fingerscrossed: Be hopeful for July. 



jm88 said:


> @darshanoza
> Such a long wait deserves a nice celebration! Congrats!!
> 
> I've read in other threads some people are receiving delay emails? I hope that we receive grants soon, my feeling is that there will be a bunch of grants starting July.
> ...


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

Congratulations darshanoza.

*Today marks my 1 year of waiting :fingerscrossed:



darshanoza said:


> We finally received our long awaited grant yesterday 13th June 2017.
> I have been a silent reader of the forum but this forum has helped immensely and taught a new level of patience.
> 
> Claimed partner points as hubby is in same occupation.
> ...


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

Need expert advice I received 190 VIC grant this month , my IED will be in September 

Vic sent me emails asking the address and contact details upon arrival for 2 years commitment 

But i am not going to shift this year permanently just going for IED 

so should I provide address and contact since tgey will send suverys and i will not be there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darshanoza (Jul 22, 2015)

balajimkala said:


> Congratulations darshanoza.
> 
> *Today marks my 1 year of waiting :fingerscrossed:


Thanks.
Hope you get your grant soon.
Whats your nominated occupation?

Sent from my ZTE A2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

umaerkhan said:


> Need expert advice I received 190 VIC grant this month , my IED will be in September
> 
> Vic sent me emails asking the address and contact details upon arrival for 2 years commitment
> 
> ...


reply them explaining that you will be making a small trip for fulfilling visa conditions of "must enter before date", you havent decided the permanent move till now and will update them regarding your plans as soon as it is materialised


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> reply them explaining that you will be making a small trip for fulfilling visa conditions of "must enter before date", you havent decided the permanent move till now and will update them regarding your plans as soon as it is materialised




Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

darshanoza said:


> Thanks.
> Hope you get your grant soon.
> Whats your nominated occupation?
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017 using Tapatalk


261311 Analyst Programmer


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

darshanoza said:


> We finally received our long awaited grant yesterday 13th June 2017.
> I have been a silent reader of the forum but this forum has helped immensely and taught a new level of patience.
> 
> Claimed partner points as hubby is in same occupation.
> ...


Congratulation!! hats off to your patience


----------



## TejiJas (Nov 29, 2016)

darshanoza said:


> We finally received our long awaited grant yesterday 13th June 2017.
> I have been a silent reader of the forum but this forum has helped immensely and taught a new level of patience.
> 
> Claimed partner points as hubby is in same occupation.
> ...


What is the Initial Entry Date given to you now that they didn't ask you to renew PCC or Health Examination, which generally determine your IED?


----------



## darshanoza (Jul 22, 2015)

13 sep 2017
Which is 3 months from date of grant.



TejiJas said:


> What is the Initial Entry Date given to you now that they didn't ask you to renew PCC or Health Examination, which generally determine your IED?




Sent from my ZTE A2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## silversulphur01 (Jul 23, 2016)

Last CO contact 1st May 2017. PTE score requested.
Provided PTE scores by 2nd May 2017.
Occupation: ICT BA

Still waiting for an update.


----------



## rkn123 (Feb 9, 2016)

*Waiting for Grant*

Hi Expats,

My application status (190) is assessment in progress Since May 9th, 2017. What is generally time taken for grant after all the documents are provided.

First CO contact happened on 17th Feb 2017

Asked for extension due to personal reason Documents submitted on May9th 2017


----------



## jm88 (Mar 31, 2017)

rkn123 said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> My application status (190) is assessment in progress Since May 9th, 2017. What is generally time taken for grant after all the documents are provided.
> 
> ...


It's hard to say. We are all waiting and there's little activity recently. People assume is because it's the end of the financial year so all we can do is keep wating.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## silversulphur01 (Jul 23, 2016)

Hello Guys.

Need expert advise and help.

My application is in progress. I have submitted all the documents including current job (India).
I have got a new job offer and I am planning to switch (New job - Dubai). 

Do I need to update DIBP with the new job details plus old job updated letters?
Whats the timeframe to update these details to DIBP, I mean do I need to update immediately or Can I do it bit later ?

Last but not the least, whats the impact on application processing timeframe with respect to delay. Will it delay the processing?

I had submitted visa app on 15th Dec 2016. Last CO Contact 1st May 2017. Status assessment in progress.

PLease help me out, I need help urgently.

Thanks,
SilverSulphur


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

rkn123 said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> My application status (190) is assessment in progress Since May 9th, 2017. What is generally time taken for grant after all the documents are provided.
> 
> ...


I'm in this same situation. I think it's a huge known . Some people wait for a year


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

silversulphur01 said:


> Hello Guys.
> 
> Need expert advise and help.
> 
> ...


You should update the CO with Form 1220 on the change in your circumstances that you have moved from India to Dubai

You should do it ASAP after moving.
You can give the basic details like the new designation, name of the company address etc.

I don't think there should be any significant delay in the processing of the visa, but even if it leads, to it, you have no option but to bear with it.
In case you dont update them and they decide to contact your present employer and they come to know you have left, the CO may take that as a concealment of facts
Also they may ask you for current payslips, tax evidence etc.

So in my opinion as soon as you move, just file the Form 1220 and be done with it

Cheers


----------



## sursrk (Jun 29, 2016)

newbienz said:


> You should update the CO with Form 1220 on the change in your circumstances that you have moved from India to Dubai
> 
> You should do it ASAP after moving.
> You can give the basic details like the new designation, name of the company address etc.
> ...


My case is different. My present employer's address got changed recently. The new location is just opposite of the old premise. Do I need to communicate the same? If so what is the procedure to make them aware in this context? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sursrk said:


> My case is different. My present employer's address got changed recently. The new location is just opposite of the old premise. Do I need to communicate the same? If so what is the procedure to make them aware in this context?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Any change small or big, should be communicated to DIBP.
It's not cumbersome or lengthy 
Just fill the Form 1220 and give the new and old address where it asks for what has changed and upload it

Cheers


----------



## sursrk (Jun 29, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Any change small or big, should be communicated to DIBP.
> It's not cumbersome or lengthy
> Just fill the Form 1220 and give the new and old address where it asks for what has changed and upload it
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your suggestion. I'll do it now. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## silversulphur01 (Jul 23, 2016)

newbienz said:


> You should update the CO with Form 1220 on the change in your circumstances that you have moved from India to Dubai
> 
> You should do it ASAP after moving.
> You can give the basic details like the new designation, name of the company address etc.
> ...



Thanks mate.

So the form is 1022 not 1220 just to confirm?

Also, there is not just job change but also residential address change. Since I will be moving to Dubai, then job plus address change is required to fill in the form.
Which I cannot do until I move.

Within how many days do I need to update?
What if I send an email stating that I am moving, but will upload the form once I have made the move. 

Any advise mate?

My application is in processing and you never know, might get a golden grant email anytime soon. Hence I dont want to impact that.

Thanks,
SilverSulphur


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

silversulphur01 said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> So the form is 1022 not 1220 just to confirm?
> 
> ...


The form is 1022
It was a typo
Writing Form 1221 so many times and the fingers automatically go towards that

You dont have to submit the form till, you actually resign or relocate

Just keep the form ready and filled and submit it once you are in the new location.

However, once your resignation has been accepted and you have a clear relieving date, you have to inform that also in my opinion

So if there is a considerable time gap between resigning and relocating then you may submit the 1022 twice otherwise once only

Cheers


----------



## silversulphur01 (Jul 23, 2016)

newbienz said:


> The form is 1022
> It was a typo
> Writing Form 1221 so many times and the fingers automatically go towards that
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot.

Completely makes sense. I will move to the new location and submit the form.
The resignation and new job will happen within 1-2 weeks. So it makes sense to upload once.

Cheers mate.


----------



## sursrk (Jun 29, 2016)

silversulphur01 said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Completely makes sense. I will move to the new location and submit the form.
> The resignation and new job will happen within 1-2 weeks. So it makes sense to upload once.
> ...


Why everyone is so silent? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## A-K (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi I'm assigned gsm adelaide last month. Got a quick emp ver. New to this thread. Can anyone plz, based on past experiences of others, confirm the average time for grant for this team of co's? Thanks.

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

A-K said:


> Hi I'm assigned gsm adelaide last month. Got a quick emp ver. New to this thread. Can anyone plz, based on past experiences of others, confirm the average time for grant for this team of co's? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


4-6 months for 189
7-13 months for 190

Cheers


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

*Sunscribing*

I have been contacted by GSM Adelaide on 15th June. I have provided them everything except medicals which is schedule to be held on 6th July(because of long vacations). Hope i will receive speedy grant after completing all the requirements.


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

i have also been contacted by GSM Adelaide on 21st june, after 7 days of visa lodge. Has asked for pcc and proof of functional english (spouse) which is in process. keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## silversulphur01 (Jul 23, 2016)

I have observed that, 189 is faster and currently 189 visa applicants are receiving Grants. However, 190 NSW are not receiving any Grants as of now also its pretty slow.

Not sure how 190 NSW occupation ceiling is calculated and why its slower than 189.


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

silversulphur01 said:


> I have observed that, 189 is faster and currently 189 visa applicants are receiving Grants. However, 190 NSW are not receiving any Grants as of now also its pretty slow.
> 
> Not sure how 190 NSW occupation ceiling is calculated and why its slower than 189.




Currently the rate of 189 granting is very slow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

*Subscribing*

I have also been contacted by Team Adelaide so waiting for grant


----------



## Forensic (Jun 27, 2017)

*Subscribing*

Hi everyone!

I'm subscribing to this thread as I'm still waiting for my PR grant. Here is my timeline

Visa: 190 state nomination for Chemist
3/3/17 - Positive Skills assessment
5/3/17 - Submitted EOI
9/3/17 - SA state nomination application - 70 points
27/3/17 - Successfully nominated by SA 
23/4/17 - Submitted 190 application via EOI
1/5/17 - CO from Team Adelaide requested medicals and PCC
5/5/17 - Medicals done, results uploaded on the 6/5/17
23/5/17 - Notification of successful PCC
24/5/17 - Uploaded to Immi acc

The wait continues


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

July not too far away!! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Forensic said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm subscribing to this thread as I'm still waiting for my PR grant. Here is my timeline
> 
> ...



I'm in the same situation, good luck


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

I have received another request of documents from DIBP last Friday - asking me for Police Clearance Certificate and Health Declaration - since it was more than one year I have provided them the last time. 

They have also asked me for Form 80, though I have given it already. 

Submitted all 3 documents just now.

Continue waiting again.. :fingerscrossed:




balajimkala said:


> Finally, received a call from Australian visa high commission, Delhi for a small interview about my job and they asked for my payslips and bank statements. I have sent them immediately. They have acknowledged the same. Hoping that I'll be getting the grant soon.
> 
> Any ideas how soon I might get it?
> 
> ...


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

balajimkala said:


> I have received another request of documents from DIBP last Friday - asking me for Police Clearance Certificate and Health Declaration - since it was more than one year I have provided them the last time.
> 
> They have also asked me for Form 80, though I have given it already.
> 
> ...


No offense but your timeline gets me worried


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> No offense but your timeline gets me worried


For what it's worth, let me explain it to you. I have an exceptional career record - say we do not have enough fingers to count my employers and there were some difficulties for DIBP verification staffs reaching out to my employees, as I understood from them, during my last call.

Look at my application as an exception, not as a standard. I have friends who have applied after me and received their visa within less than 6 months. So, don't worry. You will surely get it, hope, sooner than later. Good luck 

Cheers.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

balajimkala said:


> For what it's worth, let me explain it to you. I have an exceptional career record - say we do not have enough fingers to count my employers and there were some difficulties for DIBP verification staffs reaching out to my employees, as I understood from them, during my last call.
> 
> Look at my application as an exception, not as a standard. I have friends who have applied after me and received their visa within less than 6 months. So, don't worry. You will surely get it, hope, sooner than later. Good luck
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks for explaining , I'm close to the six months mark . I give myself a year as per the Dibp timelines which is 13 months for 90% of applications


----------



## TejiJas (Nov 29, 2016)

balajimkala said:


> I have received another request of documents from DIBP last Friday - asking me for Police Clearance Certificate and Health Declaration - since it was more than one year I have provided them the last time.
> 
> They have also asked me for Form 80, though I have given it already.
> 
> ...


This is great. It means that AHC processed your case and sent a positive assessment to the case officer. Hopefully you should get your visa soon. All the best. I'm still waiting since September but your case is my hope that my turn will also come soon.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Did they reach your past / current employers before making the verification call to you? If so, emp verification mode via call or email? 

I had the interview on 7th of June and requested docs [Current PF and Bank statement] sent on 13th of June. Not sure whether they reached out to any of my employers. Neither they asked about employer contact details nor about attempts to reaching them getting failed. She told that she will share the report with my CO after getting the docs requested.

Finger crossed.



balajimkala said:


> For what it's worth, let me explain it to you. I have an exceptional career record - say we do not have enough fingers to count my employers and there were some difficulties for DIBP verification staffs reaching out to my employees, as I understood from them, during my last call.
> 
> Look at my application as an exception, not as a standard. I have friends who have applied after me and received their visa within less than 6 months. So, don't worry. You will surely get it, hope, sooner than later. Good luck
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## ahmer_125 (Dec 6, 2016)

You can add me on waiting list as well


----------



## Sandyimmi (Jul 23, 2016)

balajimkala said:


> I have received another request of documents from DIBP last Friday - asking me for Police Clearance Certificate and Health Declaration - since it was more than one year I have provided them the last time.
> 
> They have also asked me for Form 80, though I have given it already.
> 
> ...


How many days after expiring of medical and PCC did they contact you for new ones? My docs have also expired.


----------



## Joegip (Jun 10, 2017)

Hey Guys

The processing time for subclass 190 changed in 14 June. It says "Last updated 14 June 2017 (for month ending 31 May 2017)" What exactly does "for month ending 31 May 2017" mean ? Since 10th April my application has the status " assessment in progress".


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Joegip said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> The processing time for subclass 190 changed in 14 June. It says "Last updated 14 June 2017 (for month ending 31 May 2017)" What exactly does "for month ending 31 May 2017" mean ? Since 10th April my application has the status " assessment in progress".


This information based on the data collected by DIBP till month ending 31st May 2017 
How many applications they received during the month of May and how many were disposed off and how many still remained pending and based on this make an estimate when most of the applications will be processed

Cheers


----------



## bvashisht (Jan 19, 2016)

You can add me to a list of applicant who are waiting for grant.

Bhupesh
===========
263111 | 189 | ACS app/+ve Oct16/Nov16 | PTE-A: 17 Nov16 | EOI Sub/inv: Nov 16/Jan 17 | Lodge: 1 Mar 17| PCC, Med: 22nd March 17 | CO: May 19| Grant: Waiting..


----------



## satban (Apr 19, 2016)

balajimkala said:


> Finally, received a call from Australian visa high commission, Delhi for a small interview about my job and they asked for my payslips and bank statements. ......


I have seen number of people receiving employment verification calls, is it a common thing to have gone through before getting final grant.
I thought verification happened in the background where agents contact company HR department to verify current status and duration of the job.

Not sure if those who already received their grant are still here but if so did everyone go through personal employment verification before receiving grant?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

satban said:


> I have seen number of people receiving employment verification calls, is it a common thing to have gone through before getting final grant.
> I thought verification happened in the background where agents contact company HR department to verify current status and duration of the job.
> 
> Not sure if those who already received their grant are still here but if so did everyone go through personal employment verification before receiving grant?


either of below mentioned or a combination is possible

1. email/call to HR
2. email/call to reporting manager
3. phone call to applicant
4. physical verification


----------



## sasi88 (Mar 30, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> either of below mentioned or a combination is possible
> 
> 1. email/call to HR
> 2. email/call to reporting manager
> ...


Hi Sultan,
You are really helping us with more relevant details. Thank you so much.
I have a doubt. Large corporate companies like CTS, TCS etc are not having any specific HR for a particular person, its a common team. And the contact number that we are sharing with DIBP is just a helpline number for any other purpose. Do they really call to these numbers and get some inputs from the helpdesk?


----------



## satban (Apr 19, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> either of below mentioned or a combination is possible
> 
> 1. email/call to HR
> 2. email/call to reporting manager
> ...


Thanks Sultan, very helpful indeed. Does the verification status reflect in the application or is the application generally left with a status like processing...


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Joegip said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> The processing time for subclass 190 changed in 14 June. It says "Last updated 14 June 2017 (for month ending 31 May 2017)" What exactly does "for month ending 31 May 2017" mean ? Since 10th April my application has the status " assessment in progress".


Unfortunately assessment in progress doesn't mean much, perhaps an automatic system update. I realized the status changed to that, seconds within I clicked on information provided button


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

satban said:


> Thanks Sultan, very helpful indeed. Does the verification status reflect in the application or is the application generally left with a status like processing...


Verification wont get reflected in status

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhimsc9 (Jun 28, 2017)

*Waiting for Visa 189 Subclass grant*

Hello guys,

My name is ABHI

I have lodged my visa application after getting the invitation on 19th October 2016 for 189 subclass PR Visa.
Till now my visa is not yet granted. The status in immi account shows "RECEIVE" from last eight months.

After inquiring from case office in APRIL 2017, they replied that they are actively assessing the application and don't require any further information or documents.

Can anyone suggest what could be the probable scenario? When Should I expect a decision from their side?
How much maximum they can delay in making a decision?


Occupation Code: 233512 [Mechanical Engineer]
Total Points claimed: 60 Points
Date of getting Invitation from Skill Select: 12/10/2016
Date of Visa Lodge: 19th October 2016 [All documents submitted on same day]
Case allocated to case Officer: 2nd November 2016 [GSM Adelaide]
Total days Lapsed since Visa Lodgement date: 254 days


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhimsc9 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> My name is ABHI
> 
> ...


We can only sympathise with you but there is no solution 

You have to grin and bear it

It will be granted whenever the paperwork is completed 
No one in the world can predict 

Cheers


----------



## abhimsc9 (Jun 28, 2017)

PaperWork??


----------



## abhimsc9 (Jun 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> we can only sympathise with you but there is no solution
> 
> you have to grin and bear it
> 
> ...




paperwork??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhimsc9 said:


> paperwork??


What I meant was The processing of your application 

Cheers


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

satban said:


> Thanks Sultan, very helpful indeed. Does the verification status reflect in the application or is the application generally left with a status like processing...


No changes in status. 

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## TejiJas (Nov 29, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Did they reach your past / current employers before making the verification call to you? If so, emp verification mode via call or email?
> 
> I had the interview on 7th of June and requested docs [Current PF and Bank statement] sent on 13th of June. Not sure whether they reached out to any of my employers. Neither they asked about employer contact details nor about attempts to reaching them getting failed. She told that she will share the report with my CO after getting the docs requested.
> 
> ...



No idea bro whether they contacted anybody in my office. Since I'm working in same company for the last 16 years I don't have previous employer. Can only keep my fingers crossed that my case is also forwarded to the CO.


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi Mates, its July month and no grant till date. When do the authorities start giving grants in Jul? Is it 2nd week of July onwards?


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

jitender.purohit said:


> Hi Mates, its July month and no grant till date. When do the authorities start giving grants in Jul? Is it 2nd week of July onwards?



Last year in July they started it from the first day itself but don't know whats happening this year..


Vishnu


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

Viaan said:


> Last year in July they started it from the first day itself but don't know whats happening this year..
> 
> 
> Vishnu


Thats matter of concern I think...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jawaz (Feb 8, 2017)

It seems that there is a problem in the allocation of new visas to the system after 30th June massive change. As a result, no grants were given. hopes that planned outages for 5th & 8th of July will fix this.


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

Jawaz said:


> It seems that there is a problem in the allocation of new visas to the system after 30th June massive change. As a result, no grants were given. hopes that planned outages for 5th & 8th of July will fix this.


Thanks Jawaz for giving the ray of hope and spreading positive vibes


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Are you guys not aware that for July 2027. Invitations will be on 12th and 26th of June

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Are you guys not aware that for July 2017. Invitations will be on 12th and 26th of June

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

bnetkunt said:


> Are you guys not aware that for July 2027. Invitations will be on 12th and 26th of June
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


July 2017 you mean


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> Are you guys not aware that for July 2017. Invitations will be on 12th and 26th of June
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Round is for Invitations or Visa? I guess it is not for Visa...plz correct me if I am wrong...but I think rounds is for invites not for visas


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Yeah it's for invites not for visas.Sorry it's my bad

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

Hello Mates,

The DIBP website states that sub class 190 visa processing time is 7 to 13 months. Can any body please confirm if it is the processing time for entire application or the processing time after lodging of visa application.

Thanks


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

jitender.purohit said:


> Hello Mates,
> 
> The DIBP website states that sub class 190 visa processing time is 7 to 13 months. Can any body please confirm if it is the processing time for entire application or the processing time after lodging of visa application.
> 
> Thanks


It's 13 months exactly since my application on June 6 2016 and I'm still waiting..


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

balajimkala said:


> It's 13 months exactly since my application on June 6 2016 and I'm still waiting..


When was last CO contact ?


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> balajimkala said:
> 
> 
> > It's 13 months exactly since my application on June 6 2016 and I'm still waiting..
> ...


10 days ago


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

balajimkala said:


> It's 13 months exactly since my application on June 6 2016 and I'm still waiting..


So you lodged your visa application in June 2016?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

balajimkala said:


> 10 days ago


So, assuming everything is done now, I guess your visa processing will start now. You basically took 1 year to submit your Complete Application. Now you wait for grant hopefully.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

jitender.purohit said:


> So you lodged your visa application in June 2016?


One of the important factor in understanding the visa grant is not when you lodged but when you actually managed to submit a Complete Application. I don't think processing starts till a Complete Application is submitted and hence some takes 1-2 yrs while some gets in 7-20 days.


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> jitender.purohit said:
> 
> 
> > So you lodged your visa application in June 2016?
> ...


My first CO contact was 2 days after my application, around 8th June 2016.

After a long wait, verification call happened on June 1st 2017 I think.
Few days ago, they asked me for my health declaration and PCC for the second time since it's more than one year last time I had submitted them.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

balajimkala said:


> My first CO contact was 2 days after my application, around 8th June 2016.
> 
> After a long wait, verification call happened on June 1st 2017 I think.
> Few days ago, they asked me for my health declaration and PCC for the second time since it's more than one year last time I had submitted them.


Work exp verification can cause it to delay long.


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi Guys

How many days does the procedure of medical and PCC takes respectively?



Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

What can be the primary reasons for delay in work exp verification? is it COs doubt on fake documents or too many jobs which candidate mighty have switched to? For eg. I have changed my job 5 times in 13 years, though they have taken only 7 years into consideration


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

jitender.purohit said:


> What can be the primary reasons for delay in work exp verification? is it COs doubt on fake documents or too many jobs which candidate mighty have switched to? For eg. I have changed my job 5 times in 13 years, though they have taken only 7 years into consideration


Well work exp is usually verified and sometimes calls are made to the company to check if it's genuine, these takes time. Where as your certificate, skills assessment, PTE-A/IELTS are already assessed. So, the only processing those without work experience will face is security and other issues DIBP takes before granting visas.


----------



## mattjason (Dec 10, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Well work exp is usually verified and sometimes calls are made to the company to check if it's genuine, these takes time. Where as your certificate, skills assessment, PTE-A/IELTS are already assessed. So, the only processing those without work experience will face is security and other issues DIBP takes before granting visas.


Does employment verification happens in all the cases or they do randomly any idea?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mattjason said:


> Does employment verification happens in all the cases or they do randomly any idea?


That I can't tell.


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

mattjason said:


> Does employment verification happens in all the cases or they do randomly any idea?


Its quite Random as far as I know! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kaushik_91 said:


> Its quite Random as far as I know!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


it was conducted to 1-2% of cases... however, recent trend is on a raise, i would say 5-10% get it now. 

They only check if you claimed points. Not a single case confirmed verification when points were not claimed.


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

I think it's much higher than 10%. Among people I have talked to, around 60-70% said they had employment verification. No verification for those who didn't claim any points though. Maybe mine is a high risk country or something.



andreyx108b said:


> it was conducted to 1-2% of cases... however, recent trend is on a raise, i would say 5-10% get it now.
> 
> They only check if you claimed points. Not a single case confirmed verification when points were not claimed.


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

Panda112 said:


> I think it's much higher than 10%. Among people I have talked to, around 60-70% said they had employment verification. No verification for those who didn't claim any points though. Maybe mine is a high risk country or something.


Which country are you from? I claim 5 points for employment.Lodged on 21st April for 261313. All i got was a delay mail on Jun 08th.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> it was conducted to 1-2% of cases... however, recent trend is on a raise, i would say 5-10% get it now.
> 
> They only check if you claimed points. Not a single case confirmed verification when points were not claimed.


Hi,
How they generally do employee verification?
In my case I work under a sub contractor who don't possess any office or website. He is only having a gmail ID. Apart from these his firm is registered with all Indian government authorities.
Do I need to worry about that???????
I am outsourced to a MNC (WABAG.in), so technically I work for WABAG but get payed from my contractor.


----------



## amigos (May 22, 2014)

Panda112 said:


> I think it's much higher than 10%. Among people I have talked to, around 60-70% said they had employment verification. No verification for those who didn't claim any points though. Maybe mine is a high risk country or something.


Hi Panda112,

Had you got job verification? Why did you say yours is a high risk country?

Cheers,


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Panda112 said:


> I think it's much higher than 10%. Among people I have talked to, around 60-70% said they had employment verification. No verification for those who didn't claim any points though. Maybe mine is a high risk country or something.


Well we have the 10% sample of all cases, which shows that rate is not more than 10%. I am basing my arguments on it. I can't speak of your friends


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Panda112 said:


> I think it's much higher than 10%. Among people I have talked to, around 60-70% said they had employment verification. No verification for those who didn't claim any points though. Maybe mine is a high risk country or something.




Work experience verification is not at all related to high risk or low risk countries.

It's all depends on CO decision whether to check or not 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> Work experience verification is not at all related to high risk or low risk countries.
> 
> It's all depends on CO decision whether to check or not
> 
> ...


Hi,
In my case I work under a sub contractor who don't possess any office or website. He is only having a gmail ID. Apart from these his firm is registered with all Indian government authorities.
Do I need to worry about that???????
I am outsourced to a MNC (WABAG.in), so technically I work for WABAG but get payed from my contractor.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

karanbansal91 said:


> Hi,
> In my case I work under a sub contractor who don't possess any office or website. He is only having a gmail ID. Apart from these his firm is registered with all Indian government authorities.
> Do I need to worry about that???????
> I am outsourced to a MNC (WABAG.in), so technically I work for WABAG but get payed from my contractor.


Request a letter from WABAG stating that you are a contract employee through sub contractor and work for xxxx hours in so and so role.


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> Request a letter from WABAG stating that you are a contract employee through sub contractor and work for xxxx hours in so and so role.


Already done and provided during assessment. But now issue with letter is that the manager who has issued it, got transferred and he has changed his contact no also.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

karanbansal91 said:


> Already done and provided during assessment. But now issue with letter is that the manager who has issued it, got transferred and he has changed his contact no also.


Then get a new one from current line manager or request to sign that old letter by current manager ,providing his contact details.


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> Then get a new one from current line manager or request to sign that old letter by current manager ,providing his contact details.


Is it a good idea getting my old reference letter simultaneously signed by new HOD?? It means a reference letter signed by two different persons on two different dates with a gap of one year.
My new manager refused to issue any separate letter for this, but will sign my old letter.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

karanbansal91 said:


> Is it a good idea getting my old reference letter simultaneously signed by new HOD?? It means a reference letter signed by two different persons on two different dates with a gap of one year.
> My new manager refused to issue any separate letter for this, but will sign my old letter.


When you can not get a new letter, I see no issues.


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> When you can not get a new letter, I see no issues.


Should I get it hand written or re- printed over same? I think hand written is okay. Whats ur call?


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

This process is teaching patience very well. I'm waiting for a grant as i lodged on 17th March. Co_contacted 6th April, i wake up sometimes with nightmares of waiting for more than a year like fe cases here. 
I'vealready paid some price with an employer who didn't like my trials to immigrate. Extending for a very long time will have a very bad impact on many things. 

Just wanted to share few thoughts with you


----------



## bhupendrababun (Jun 13, 2016)

takemeout said:


> This process is teaching patience very well. I'm waiting for a grant as i lodged on 17th March. Co_contacted 6th April, i wake up sometimes with nightmares of waiting for more than a year like fe cases here.
> I'vealready paid some price with an employer who didn't like my trials to immigrate. Extending for a very long time will have a very bad impact on many things.
> 
> Just wanted to share few thoughts with you


nightmares!! lol !! im not even sleeping now a days....anyways we should be little bit relaxed while comparing with the few who are waiting since start of 2016. 

you will find very few employers who will support and help for your career growth..remaning we should not bother at all 

at this jucnture praying, keeping hope, saving money for the initial hurdel to be faced after lanidng in Oz land, taking care of personals, studying the Oz market, etc., are the only thing we can do 


Cheers


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

takemeout said:


> This process is teaching patience very well. I'm waiting for a grant as i lodged on 17th March. Co_contacted 6th April, i wake up sometimes with nightmares of waiting for more than a year like fe cases here.
> I'vealready paid some price with an employer who didn't like my trials to immigrate. Extending for a very long time will have a very bad impact on many things.
> 
> Just wanted to share few thoughts with you


In the same boat here too. I had to leave Canberra and return home to lodge my 190 application due to some visa complications. Lodged since December 10, 2016.
but couldn't upload some requested document until March 08, 2017 then a new Australian PCC April 13. Because of the long wait, have had to resign from job Canberra, and can't get any temp job here. So long wait and nothing to keep busy 😕... All I do now is pray and hope to get the grant this July.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

karanbansal91 said:


> Should I get it hand written or re- printed over same? I think hand written is okay. Whats ur call?


It doesn't matter as long as it holds recent date.

But,I recommend printed one


----------



## Maverick_VJ (Sep 26, 2016)

takemeout said:


> This process is teaching patience very well. I'm waiting for a grant as i lodged on 17th March. Co_contacted 6th April, i wake up sometimes with nightmares of waiting for more than a year like fe cases here.
> I'vealready paid some price with an employer who didn't like my trials to immigrate. Extending for a very long time will have a very bad impact on many things.
> 
> Just wanted to share few thoughts with you


There are quite a few of us waiting for very long periods dated back from April 2016. Definitely agree with your inference on the patience part as delay is inevitable to some folks including me. Wishing you and all others like us for a speedy grant. GodSpeed  which contradicts for sure but definitely many of us need


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

Maverick_VJ said:


> There are quite a few of us waiting for very long periods dated back from April 2016. Definitely agree with your inference on the patience part as delay is inevitable to some folks including me. Wishing you and all others like us for a speedy grant. GodSpeed  which contradicts for sure but definitely many of us need


Its been a dry July till date in terms of grant. Not sure if it due to the huge pending applications or Staff cut in DIBP or system issues


----------



## AIMS17 (Feb 6, 2017)

July month has also been a disappointing till date.. I too am waiting since September 2016. Some of our friends who loged visa application almost at the same time got visas in January and moved to Adelaide long back. It's become a very long wait .I had huge expectations from the month of July. ??


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

sarikakhurana said:


> July month has also been a disappointing till date.. I too am waiting since September 2016. Some of our friends who loged visa application almost at the same time got visas in January and moved to Adelaide long back. It's become a very long wait .I had huge expectations from the month of July. ??


Folks, let remember that July is just one week down, still 3weeks to go. Am still hopeful that our patience will pay off in this month. So, I'd say July isn't disappointing yet, it's just off to a slow start 😊
Goodluck to us all.
Cheers

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

FemiK said:


> Folks, let remember that July is just one week down, still 3weeks to go. Am still hopeful that our patience will pay off in this month. So, I'd say July isn't disappointing yet, it's just off to a slow start 😊
> Goodluck to us all.
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


My consultant told me from july 15th things will move fast


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

omsaibaba said:


> My consultant told me from july 15th things will move fast


All these are assumptions. All are waiting and hoping for same.


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hey Guys / Seniors, any idea what has happened.. there hasnt been any grants in July.. we were expecting a storm but there is no wind..


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

hannibalthegr8 said:


> Hey Guys / Seniors, any idea what has happened.. there hasnt been any grants in July.. we were expecting a storm but there is no wind..


Have patience. Pressure difference has just started and a storm formation is in progress. Soon there will be high speed winds carrying grants and grants.


----------



## abhimsc9 (Jun 28, 2017)

Hello guys,

My name is ABHI

I have lodged my visa application after getting the invitation on 19th October 2016 for 189 subclass PR Visa.
Till now my visa is not yet granted. The status in immi account shows "RECEIVE" from last 8.5 months.

After inquiring from case office in APRIL 2017, they replied that they are actively assessing the application and don't require any further information or documents for now.

Can anyone suggest what could be the probable scenario? When Should I expect a decision from their side?
How much maximum they can delay in making a decision?


Occupation Code: 233512 [Mechanical Engineer]
Total Points claimed: 60 Points
Date of getting Invitation from Skill Select: 12/10/2016
Date of Visa Lodge: 19th October 2016 [All documents submitted on same day]
Case allocated to case Officer: 2nd November 2016 [GSM Adelaide]
Total days Lapsed since Visa Lodgement date: 264 days


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

abhimsc9 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> My name is ABHI
> 
> ...


As per my agent such delays happens only in suspected applications or incomplete applications. Such applications have been reviewed thoroughly. So, have patience and hope of best.


----------



## abhimsc9 (Jun 28, 2017)

*Waiting for Visa 189 grant from GSM Adelaide*



karanbansal91 said:


> As per my agent such delays happens only in suspected applications or incomplete applications. Such applications have been reviewed thoroughly. So, have patience and hope of best.



But in my case, we have already submitted all the documents. we have inquired from the CO also and he said that he dont need any further information and documents for now.

Now How much more time will it take to make a decision?


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

abhimsc9 said:


> But in my case, we have already submitted all the documents. we have inquired from the CO also and he said that he dont need any further information and documents for now.
> 
> Now How much more time will it take to make a decision?


For 189 general time frame is
4 months for 75% applications
7 months for 95% applications 

So it seems ur application is in rest 5%.
May be co found something eye catching in ur application hence it is being delayed. Abd also gsm Adelaide co's process applications slowly than others.


----------



## abhimsc9 (Jun 28, 2017)

karanbansal91 said:


> For 189 general time frame is
> 4 months for 75% applications
> 7 months for 95% applications
> 
> ...


Should I send a reminder to CO again? I last contacted him in April 2017.


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

abhimsc9 said:


> karanbansal91 said:
> 
> 
> > As per my agent such delays happens only in suspected applications or incomplete applications. Such applications have been reviewed thoroughly. So, have patience and hope of best.
> ...


No one can say. Just hope that we all get it sooner than later. Waiting since June 2016!


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

abhimsc9 said:


> Should I send a reminder to CO again? I last contacted him in April 2017.


Yup. My friend lodged his visa in Aug 2016. His last co contact was in feb 2017. He recently sent a very soft reminder about any information required and why my application is being delayed than time frame. After sending email to gsm Adelaide, he got grant with in same week.


----------



## bhupendrababun (Jun 13, 2016)

karanbansal91 said:


> Yup. My friend lodged his visa in Aug 2016. His last co contact was in feb 2017. He recently sent a very soft reminder about any information required and why my application is being delayed than time frame. After sending email to gsm Adelaide, he got grant with in same week.


Not everyone gets a grant after a reminder mail... few might receive many have not received apart got a formal and system generated replies

Sent from my H60-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hannibalthegr8 said:


> Hey Guys / Seniors, any idea what has happened.. there hasnt been any grants in July.. we were expecting a storm but there is no wind..




I guess that is a new reality 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

I was going through the posts of previous year in the same thread. there were so many who were granted visa in the initial days of July. And, it all started on July 1 itself. Don't know what's wrong this year. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ing-visa-189-190-grants-gsm-adelaide-298.html


----------



## cadimi (Jan 6, 2016)

Shailz said:


> I was going through the posts of previous year in the same thread. there were so many who were granted visa in the initial days of July. And, it all started on July 1 itself. Don't know what's wrong this year.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ing-visa-189-190-grants-gsm-adelaide-298.html


There are some major changes to visa policy this year and DIBP has also cut hundred of jobs, thus I guess those have constituted this slow progression.
I have lodged from May 2017 and it's just been nearly 2 months and feeling all of my patience is leaving me, but whenever looking at comments from those who have been waiting for over half or even 1 year, that calms me down rite away. 
By the way, focusing on my job is a decent solution and review pictures taken at where I had been in Melbourne is awesome. Just don't log in your Immiaccount per 5 mins, that won't help at all!


----------



## 12345678987 (May 10, 2017)

whats the difference between Status: Received and Assessment in progress?


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

12345678987 said:


> whats the difference between Status: Received and Assessment in progress?


Received means ur documents received by dibp and assessment in progress means now they are reviewing and verifying documents.


----------



## 12345678987 (May 10, 2017)

karanbansal91 said:


> Received means ur documents received by dibp and assessment in progress means now they are reviewing and verifying documents.


so if i have assessment in progress that means im closer to a grant?


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

12345678987 said:


> so if i have assessment in progress that means im closer to a grant?




No! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

12345678987 said:


> karanbansal91 said:
> 
> 
> > Received means ur documents received by dibp and assessment in progress means now they are reviewing and verifying documents.
> ...


My application is in "assessment in progress" for the past 13 months. Damn, I'm getting desperate a bit. I have even written an email couple of days ago - no response yet - except for the automated response!


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

12345678987 said:


> so if i have assessment in progress that means im closer to a grant?


You can say that, but it means you are one step ahead but not closer to grant.


----------



## 12345678987 (May 10, 2017)

balajimkala said:


> My application is in "assessment in progress" for the past 13 months. Damn, I'm getting desperate a bit. I have even written an email couple of days ago - no response yet - except for the automated response!


ive tried to contact them during gathering my documents, through email and never got anything other than the automated reply.

i dont think they reply to queries by email anymore.


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

12345678987 said:


> balajimkala said:
> 
> 
> > My application is in "assessment in progress" for the past 13 months. Damn, I'm getting desperate a bit. I have even written an email couple of days ago - no response yet - except for the automated response!
> ...


Had anyone tried asking for status at https://www.facebook.com/DIBPAustralia/

They seem to respond all the posts and comments. My next plan is to post and enquire status there


----------



## 12345678987 (May 10, 2017)

balajimkala said:


> Had anyone tried asking for status at https://www.facebook.com/DIBPAustralia/
> 
> They seem to respond all the posts and comments. My next plan is to post and enquire status there


they only seem to give generic answers there 75% 4 months, 90% months.

since they still haven't released the occupation ceilings I think the wave will come when the ceilings are released (anyone else agree/disagree?)


----------



## bhanu840 (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi everyone

I lodged my complete application for 189 visa Developer Programmer on 1 March and waiting since then for an update. It says Assessment in progress for more than 4 months.

I have sent multiple emails to gsm.allocated but no response yet.

Can anyone help how I can reach my CO or provide any telephone contact number 

thanks
Bhanuprakash


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

bhanu840 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I lodged my complete application for 189 visa Developer Programmer on 1 March and waiting since then for an update. It says Assessment in progress for more than 4 months.
> 
> ...


Don't send too many emails. You don't have any other choice but to wait. Because if u try to contact them frequently it might raise unnecessary doubts leading to further delay.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

bhanu840 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I lodged my complete application for 189 visa Developer Programmer on 1 March and waiting since then for an update. It says Assessment in progress for more than 4 months.
> 
> ...


There's nothing you can do but wait


----------



## bhanu840 (Jul 12, 2017)

kaushik_91 said:


> Don't send too many emails. You don't have any other choice but to wait. Because if u try to contact them frequently it might raise unnecessary doubts leading to further delay.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Thanks.. I was thinking the same.. have sent 2 mails till now. What if they cross the 7 month mark and there is still no respsonse.. Who do I reach out to then ?


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

bhanu840 said:


> Thanks.. I was thinking the same.. have sent 2 mails till now. What if they cross the 7 month mark and there is still no respsonse.. Who do I reach out to then ?


I understand your frustration. But there are ppl who are waiting to hear about their applications for more than a year now. And adding to that it has been unusually slow this year. So you do not have any choice but to wait. Not to disappoint you. But this his how its been working.

Cheers,
Kaushik.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiSG (Jun 23, 2016)

bhanu840 said:


> Thanks.. I was thinking the same.. have sent 2 mails till now. What if they cross the 7 month mark and there is still no respsonse.. Who do I reach out to then ?


No need still have to wait there are people waiting for more then a year even if you call its waste of time they will give you generic responce like even 7 months are also for 90% peoples not 100 %.


----------



## Joegip (Jun 10, 2017)

Someone said there will be grants next week. But this is also just an assumption. I'm also waiting since April.


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

Joegip said:


> Someone said there will be grants next week. But this is also just an assumption. I'm also waiting since April.


Let's hope it happens to be true. We are already into week #2 of the new financial year 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fakhar (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi maniSG,
Have u applied through a consultant?? i have to add new born baby in september as my wife is expecting and it means i will open a way to more delay???


----------



## A-K (Apr 18, 2017)

My emp verification was done 16 may 2017 via email as per my boss. Many people are getting physical verifications. My question is that can physical verification happen even now after 2 months being passed of verification via email? My boss asked me this as he intends moving me and himself to a new facility and my team with me. Other people would not know me besides 1 or 2. Should i wait 2 3 months or they dont take this long between the 2 checks?

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

A-K said:


> My emp verification was done 16 may 2017 via email as per my boss. Many people are getting physical verifications. My question is that can physical verification happen even now after 2 months being passed of verification via email? My boss asked me this as he intends moving me and himself to a new facility and my team with me. Other people would not know me besides 1 or 2. Should i wait 2 3 months or they dont take this long between the 2 checks?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


They can do verification at any point of time.
There is no time limit as such
As and when you move to a new location, just file a change of circumstances Form and give the new address
Problem solved

Cheers


----------



## A-K (Apr 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> They can do verification at any point of time.
> There is no time limit as such
> As and when you move to a new location, just file a change of circumstances Form and give the new address
> Problem solved
> ...


Change in circumatances would add to a further delay. No?

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

A-K said:


> Change in circumatances would add to a further delay. No?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


Whether it leads to a delay or not is immaterial 
If your office address changes, you have to the inform the department 
Period
What would you rather have?
Your application rejected as the department could not find your office or a delay if at all , due to you filing the form for office address change


Cheers


----------



## megh87 (Sep 20, 2016)

A-k , 


my friend had the same thing in feb 2017 but he is still awaiting his grant as there was no further verification done !!


----------



## A-K (Apr 18, 2017)

megh87 said:


> A-k ,
> 
> 
> my friend had the same thing in feb 2017 but he is still awaiting his grant as there was no further verification done !!


Thats the problem. They dont tell anything. We cannot be ready at all times. Things change within an organization. If I am transferred to a new facility... even then technically i work at the same place as employer is same.

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## silversulphur01 (Jul 23, 2016)

Not sure whats happening with regards to PR grants.
I had filed visa application during Dec 2016. Last CO contact 25th April 2017, submitted required documents immediately.

I read few comments on this or some other threads that due to occupation ceiling is not clear thats why PR grants are slow. Which is hard to believe for me.

Anyway, hope we all get PR as soon as possible.

Thanks,
SilverSulphur


----------



## cadimi (Jan 6, 2016)

silversulphur01 said:


> Not sure whats happening with regards to PR grants.
> I had filed visa application during Dec 2016. Last CO contact 25th April 2017, submitted required documents immediately.
> 
> I read few comments on this or some other threads that due to occupation ceiling is not clear thats why PR grants are slow. Which is hard to believe for me.
> ...


I have been aware of only 1 info that DIBP has cut about a few hundred employees that might cause such this delay! Just keep fingers crossed anw!


----------



## 12345678987 (May 10, 2017)

this month is nearly over is there any news? has anyone gotten a grant? any new invites? any contact at all?

is anyone currently in aus who can call the department or drop by to inform us on whats going on?


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

cadimi said:


> I have been aware of only 1 info that DIBP has cut about a few hundred employees that might cause such this delay! Just keep fingers crossed anw!


Hi can you share the source of the mentioned job cuts?


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> Hi can you share the source of the mentioned job cuts?





So true! Any such information should be backed by source as well which would prove that the news is indeed genuine and not a personal opinion!


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

shets said:


> So true! Any such information should be backed by source as well which would prove that the news is indeed genuine and not a personal opinion!


There have been some staff reductions in the fairly recent past that have likely affected processing.

Staff cuts often take several months to implement and then there is sometimes a few months after that until the effect of losing those staff is noticed, as more work piles up. If the number of applications increases as well, that just makes it harder of course. 

The staff cuts arising from the 2016/17 budget probably were not fully implemented until close to the end of 2016, so they will likely be having a noticeable effect by now. 

http://www.canberratimes.com.au/nat...gration-and-border-force-20160816-gqtokg.html

And I see that some limited further reductions may happen within the next several months: https://migrationalliance.com.au/im...17-18-federal-budget-immigration-edition.html

Of course DIBP covers a wide range of activities, not just visa processing, and they still have about 13,500 staff.

I understand the initial redundancies were targeted towards middle management so those mightn't affect processing staff much anyway. After that I suspect it might be a case of not hiring staff when current staff leave until the reduction requirement is satisfied, so again, that might take a fair amount of time.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

Thank for sharing this piece of information. I guess most were wondering including me reasons for delay in issuing grant letters. In the past, most people were issued grants sooner than they are receiving now. Also, yesterday 2 people who were waiting since 2015 got their grant letters, many cases are pending since 2016 & this year as well.

I think due to the job cuts, we cannot hope to see an increase in the release of grant letters in the immediate future. Perhaps, the delayed processing times will stay or will only increase as the work piles up!


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

shets said:


> Thank for sharing this piece of information. I guess most were wondering including me reasons for delay in issuing grant letters. In the past, most people were issued grants sooner than they are receiving now. Also, yesterday 2 people who were waiting since 2015 got their grant letters, many cases are pending since 2016 & this year as well.
> 
> I think due to the job cuts, we cannot hope to see an increase in the release of grant letters in the immediate future. Perhaps, the delayed processing times will stay or will only increase as the work piles up!


Unfortunately, we don't actually know if this is a real issue or not, or to what extent - DIBP does lots more than processing visas. Cuts to middle management might not affect that too much, or borders staff, or detention staff, or compliance staff, etc. We don't know where the cuts were. And in any case 300 staff lost out of 13,500 is not much - unless they all come from visa processing teams  (don't worry, we know they won't)! 

By all accounts though, the actual workload itself (that is, the number of visa and citizenship applications) is increasing. And that may be enough to change things to an extent. I suspect also that enforcing higher integrity standards for applications (that is, more employment checks etc) and an ever-increasing focus both in Australia and around the world on security, might also contribute to longer processing times in some cases.


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

kaju said:


> Unfortunately, we don't actually know if this is a real issue or not, or to what extent - DIBP does lots more than processing visas. Cuts to middle management might not affect that too much, or borders staff, or detention staff, or compliance staff, etc. We don't know where the cuts were. And in any case 300 staff lost out of 13,500 is not much - unless they all come from visa processing teams  (don't worry, we know they won't)!
> 
> By all accounts though, the actual workload itself (that is, the number of visa and citizenship applications) is increasing. And that may be enough to change things to an extent. I suspect also that enforcing higher integrity standards for applications (that is, more employment checks etc) and an ever-increasing focus both in Australia and around the world on security, might also contribute to longer processing times in some cases.


http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2017-05-22/citizenship,-visa-grant-waiting-times-may-increase/8548012

The above news article from ABC actually says the job cuts (more than 350) were mainly from the visa processing teams and that visa processing times likely to increase as a result

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

FemiK said:


> Citizenship, visa waiting times could increase amid staff cuts at Immigration Department - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)
> 
> The above news article from ABC actually says the job cuts (more than 350) were mainly from the visa processing teams and that visa processing times likely to increase as a result
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You have to be a bit careful not to misinterpret information if they don't give us all the details. 

They don't say all the cuts are from the processing teams (although no doubt some were) - the visa processing teams are just part (although a big part) of DIBP's Visa and Citizenship sections. There are many middle-management staff in the Visa and Citizenship sections in Canberra, and apparently about 100 of those were slated for redundancies. 

The Department's Secretary is also quoted as saying Citizenship and Visa processing are the best able to helped with automation, but that some visa applicants might have to wait longer - but also that growth in the number of visa applications has had a bigger effect on waiting times than the reduction in staff.


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

kaju said:


> You have to be a bit careful not to misinterpret information if they don't give us all the details.
> 
> They don't say all the cuts are from the processing teams (although no doubt some were) - the visa processing teams are just part (although a big part) of DIBP's Visa and Citizenship sections. There are many middle-management staff in the Visa and Citizenship sections in Canberra, and apparently about 100 of those were slated for redundancies.
> 
> The Department's Secretary is also quoted as saying Citizenship and Visa processing are the best able to helped with automation, but that some visa applicants might have to wait longer - but also that growth in the number of visa applications has had a bigger effect on waiting times than the reduction in staff.


Thanks Kaju.
I can agree with your analysis. 
Just the part saying....

"Department secretary Mike Pezzullo told Senate Estimates he would give no guarantee that waiting times would not increase for citizenship, refugee or permanent migration visas."

Got my alarm bells going off. Waiting so long for any news on a visa application can be very difficult, emotionally 😕

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kaju said:


> Unfortunately, we don't actually know if this is a real issue or not, or to what extent - DIBP does lots more than processing visas. Cuts to middle management might not affect that too much, or borders staff, or detention staff, or compliance staff, etc. We don't know where the cuts were. And in any case 300 staff lost out of 13,500 is not much - unless they all come from visa processing teams  (don't worry, we know they won't)!
> 
> By all accounts though, the actual workload itself (that is, the number of visa and citizenship applications) is increasing. And that may be enough to change things to an extent. I suspect also that enforcing higher integrity standards for applications (that is, more employment checks etc) and an ever-increasing focus both in Australia and around the world on security, might also contribute to longer processing times in some cases.



DIBP was very consistent with number of visas issued daily/weekly/monthly (the trend is quite obvious) 

From about April 25th things have changed, the new trend: number of visas granted decreased by about 50%-60% on average. 

I personally don't think that shortage of staff had an impact on it, nor we witnessed sudden increase in the number of visa applications, quite the opposite due to pro-rata occupations reaching their limits number of applications had decreased. 

What are the other possible factors may have impact? I am not sure :drama:


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

FemiK said:


> Thanks Kaju.
> I can agree with your analysis.
> Just the part saying....
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree completely. It's very hard to wait, and sometimes you have to put your life on hold, miss opportunities, just a seemingly endless wait, rather than being able to get moving with your life. The effect of it all can be very hard, on families too. 

Lots of people want status updates - I'd suggest DIBP are never going to do that as they often don't know - and then if applicants started saying "My application is the same as X, he got his granted, why haven't I" they would have to explain why - and they simply can't do that in many cases - it would help defeat their fraud detection checks, maybe security checks, etc. And when those checks are done externally, then even they don't know how long they will take.

I'm in the same situation with my wife's Citizenship application - we call them, they effectively say "It's within processing standards, go away!".

I think that the best we can hope for is efficient processing. That means speedy checks where possible and enough staff to do the work quickly too. But that's hard to get when the Government needs to keep a tight rein on spending and most Government Departments are an easy hit. Try calling Centrelink and you'll often be waiting for many hours too! 

Add to that, that there may be a little less pressure on DIBP from the Australian public - they are probably more concerned about airport queues or the tourism industry about visitor numbers, etc. Add in more stringent checks, and you have DIBP saying "Visas may take longer" and given people will still get them, it just may be a bit longer, there's unlikely to be any huge pressure from the Australian public to improve. 

There's will still be some pressure though, and I do suspect there will have to be more automation, and probably more privatisation too. That doesn't help right now though. So we all twiddle our thumbs a bit and hope "that" day comes soon! 

The best I can say, and I know it doesn't help all that much right now for those waiting, is that if you have lodged an application, and you have no employment or security issues, you definitely will get your Permanent Residence...sometime!


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

andreyx108b said:


> DIBP was very consistent with number of visas issued daily/weekly/monthly (the trend is quite obvious)
> 
> From about April 25th things have changed, the new trend: number of visas granted decreased by about 50%-60% on average.
> 
> ...


The workflow tends to be fairly stable simply because there are always arrears, and overall staff work at a fairly consistent pace. Even when not able to grant, they are still working on over cases. 

Staff cuts and more applications may have had an effect in increasing waiting times, but in itself that shouldn't have reduced the grant rate. 

The reduction in May and June is not unusual, as grant numbers reduce to ensure they stay within the quota - in effect they are just spreading out the remaining available grants a bit.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

12345678987 said:


> this month is nearly over is there any news? has anyone gotten a grant? any new invites? any contact at all?
> 
> is anyone currently in aus who can call the department or drop by to inform us on whats going on?




Only handful of grants since the 1st.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kaju said:


> The workflow tends to be fairly stable simply because there are always arrears, and overall staff work at a fairly consistent pace. Even when not able to grant, they are still working on over cases.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agree! Thats made perfect sense until the July the 4th  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Agree! Thats made perfect sense until the July the 4th
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So when will it actually start to move :wacko: ?


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

kaju said:


> Yes, I agree completely. It's very hard to wait, and sometimes you have to put your life on hold, miss opportunities, just a seemingly endless wait, rather than being able to get moving with your life. The effect of it all can be very hard, on families too.
> 
> Lots of people want status updates - I'd suggest DIBP are never going to do that as they often don't know - and then if applicants started saying "My application is the same as X, he got his granted, why haven't I" they would have to explain why - and they simply can't do that in many cases - it would help defeat their fraud detection checks, maybe security checks, etc. And when those checks are done externally, then even they don't know how long they will take.
> 
> ...


True, the one thing that help through the process is knowing that, no matter how long it takes, you're more likely to get the visa at the end. That's what I tell myself, at least. Of course having to put my life on pause, essentially, since December 2016 hurts and has upset the family. Like you said, all we can hope for is 'efficient processing'. Am still hopeful that we'd get that all important grant email this week or next.

All the best with your wife's citizenship application. I didn't know they take long to process those as well. 

Again, thank you Kaju for always sharing your wisdom 👍

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

FemiK said:


> True, the one thing that help through the process is knowing that, no matter how long it takes, you're more likely to get the visa at the end. That's what I tell myself, at least. Of course having to put my life on pause, essentially, since December 2016 hurts and has upset the family. Like you said, all we can hope for is 'efficient processing'. Am still hopeful that we'd get that all important grant email this week or next.
> 
> All the best with your wife's citizenship application. I didn't know they take long to process those as well.
> 
> ...


Doesn't hurt to be hopeful! 

Not meaning to labour the point, but it's not "more likely" that you will get the visa. As long as everything is legitimate, you definitely will get it. 

By the way, current processing timelines (which can change of course!) indicate 90% of 189's are finalised with 7 months - Citizenship processing times have now blown out to 13 months. Lucky me.


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

kaju said:


> Doesn't hurt to be hopeful!
> 
> Not meaning to labour the point, but it's not "more likely" that you will get the visa. As long as everything is legitimate, you definitely will get it.
> 
> By the way, current processing timelines (which can change of course!) indicate 90% of 189's are finalised with 7 months - Citizenship processing times have now blown out to 13 months. Lucky me.


Haha...yeah I know we are 'almost definitely' getting the visa, I just prefer to be a bit more conservative 

Am waiting for 190, I think that's been stretched to 7-13months as well.
But wow, 13months is a heck of a wait for citizenship application. Hopefully, you won't have to wait that long.

Quick question, my boss said when they called to do the employment verification, he couldn't answer all the questions as he was rushing into a meeting, the caller suggested he might call back or call another HR staff (he was given the contact number over the phone), but further contact has occurred since then. What do you reckon? Could I possibly assume that employment verification has been completed?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

FemiK said:


> Haha...yeah I know we are 'almost definitely' getting the visa, I just prefer to be a bit more conservative
> 
> Am waiting for 190, I think that's been stretched to 7-13months as well.
> But wow, 13months is a heck of a wait for citizenship application. Hopefully, you won't have to wait that long.
> ...


Given they said "might" call back, I'd guess they were thinking they might have enough information to be happy with. But then again, I'm not them and that's a guess. 

I'd think it fairly likely though, especially since giving them the alternative phone number would help support the case that everything was genuine. Depends on DIBP, as usual.


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

kaju said:


> Given they said "might" call back, I'd guess they were thinking they might have enough information to be happy with. But then again, I'm not them and that's a guess.
> 
> I'd think it fairly likely though, especially since giving them the alternative phone number would help support the case that everything was genuine. Depends on DIBP, as usual.


True, depends on what the CO thinks, and no way to know for sure...aarrrghhh!!!

Thanks bro

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## 12345678987 (May 10, 2017)

what are the high risk countries? is there a source for that list? and how does it affect an application?


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

hasansins said:


> So when will it actually start to move :wacko: ?




This is a million dollar question! I guess it should start to move sometime..when that "sometime" will come? :fingerscrossed:

Hopefully sooner!


----------



## ayman24121983 (May 20, 2014)

sandipgp said:


> This is latest list of people who are waiting for grant from GSM Adelaide. Lets track their progress here.
> 
> ktoda5-May
> deepgill25-Aug
> ...


Kindly, add me in the list  as I have logded the visa on 23rd of August 2016 and Co contacted 5 times for further information 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

ayman24121983 said:


> Kindly, add me in the list  as I have logded the visa on 23rd of August 2016 and Co contacted 5 times for further information
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Is this list still updated?! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

ayman24121983 said:


> Kindly, add me in the list  as I have logded the visa on 23rd of August 2016 and Co contacted 5 times for further information
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




Would you care to share details of each instance of your CO's contact? Was it a case of mandatory documents not provided or some unusual requests previously not known to forum members?
Your inputs can help a great deal of people here..


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

FemiK said:


> Is this list still updated?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Good thing to ask & know! This list can be more effective only when it is updated as much as possible to track & come to some sort of conclusion..


----------



## TejiJas (Nov 29, 2016)

ayman24121983 said:


> sandipgp said:
> 
> 
> > This is latest list of people who are waiting for grant from GSM Adelaide. Lets track their progress here.
> ...


Please add me to the list. Waiting since Oct 13, 2016 without any CO contact.. all documents front loaded.. waiting game has been on since last 9 months


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

12345678987 said:


> what are the high risk countries? is there a source for that list? and how does it affect an application?




Yes. Google it, its on DIBP web-site. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishek.kiet (May 28, 2014)

Hey All, 

I have been assigned CO from Adelaide team. Please find my signature below.

Can you all also please add your signature so that we have better clarity on the cases on going.


----------



## AIMS17 (Feb 6, 2017)

Please add me to this list of people waiting grant under sub category 190 from GSM Adelaide
Application lodged 8 September 2016


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

Please add me to this list
233513 - 75 points
Invited 1/3/17
Lodged 18/3/17
Co contact 6/4/17
Responded 19/4/17
Delqy email 2/6/17






TejiJas said:


> ayman24121983 said:
> 
> 
> > sandipgp said:
> ...


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

Unfortunately, seems that dibp is still having very quiet day at office.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

abhishek.kiet said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I have been assigned CO from Adelaide team. Please find my signature below.
> 
> Can you all also please add your signature so that we have better clarity on the cases on going.


when were you assigned?


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

add me to this list..

DOc uploaded March 16th 2017
CO contact March 26th 2017
Doc uploaded March 27th 2017
Grant....waiting


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Please add me to the list :

Visa lodge : 02 Dec 2016 for 261312.


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

abhishek.kiet said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I have been assigned CO from Adelaide team. Please find my signature below.
> 
> Can you all also please add your signature so that we have better clarity on the cases on going.


Hi,

Do you have any number of GSM Adelaide team to call,my friend is waiting for his visa from 8 months after invitation, he don't have any number to contact them.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vutla9992 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you have any number of GSM Adelaide team to call,my friend is waiting for his visa from 8 months after invitation, he don't have any number to contact them.


i think the number should be at the bottom of the e-mail, however, it says only contact in urgent cases. 

A lot of people are waiting for 8 months and more now...


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> i think the number should be at the bottom of the e-mail, however, it says only contact in urgent cases.
> 
> A lot of people are waiting for 8 months and more now...


Thanks for the quick response


----------



## Joegip (Jun 10, 2017)

Hey guys

Is it recommended to upload form 1221 ? I'm just wondering for what they need a "second" form 80.


----------



## 12345678987 (May 10, 2017)

Joegip said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Is it recommended to upload form 1221 ? I'm just wondering for what they need a "second" form 80.


No idea but when my CO conctacted me (3 times, 2 different COs) neither asked or even mentioned form 1221 only from 80.

I'm only applying for myself no dependants or SO. maybe it's different if you have dependants and SOs.


----------



## Joegip (Jun 10, 2017)

12345678987 said:


> No idea but when my CO conctacted me (3 times, 2 different COs) neither asked or even mentioned form 1221 only from 80.
> 
> I'm only applying for myself no dependants or SO. maybe it's different if you have dependants and SOs.


I'm also just by myself and uploaded form 80. The only thing the CO wanted from me was my english results because I forgot to send them. Let's see how long it still takes until something happens.


----------



## 12345678987 (May 10, 2017)

Joegip said:


> I'm also just by myself and uploaded form 80. The only thing the CO wanted from me was my english results because I forgot to send them. Let's see how long it still takes until something happens.


well for me i was contacted so many time because i had trouble with a PCC 2nd and 3rd time were exactly 6 weeks apart but now that im waiting for an answer to my application (grant or not) it taking longer now we are in the 7th week.... I hope it doesn't take too long like some others. Good luck.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Joegip said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Is it recommended to upload form 1221 ? I'm just wondering for what they need a "second" form 80.




Recommended to upload upfront 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12345678987 (May 10, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Recommended to upload upfront
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


question is why would you upload a form that CO didn't ask for?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

12345678987 said:


> question is why would you upload a form that CO didn't ask for?




Better to upload both form80 and 1221 at the time of lodge. Each CO contact is a major delay factor, by uploading these two most commonly requested forms you reduce the risk of a CO contact. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12345678987 (May 10, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Better to upload both form80 and 1221 at the time of lodge. Each CO contact is a major delay factor, by uploading these two most commonly requested forms you reduce the risk of a CO contact.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


but if youve already been contacted and they didnt ask for it then its no use, yes?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

12345678987 said:


> but if youve already been contacted and they didnt ask for it then its no use, yes?


i would still upload. One may argue that there is no use, but as per it will not hurt either.


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> i would still upload. One may argue that there is no use, but as per it will not hurt either.


Agreed and strongly recommended. There are several cases where CO asked for either of the two forms. Form 1221 is rather simpler. No harm in uploading. CO may not ask for it but then again, he may and delay you further. Up to you.


andreyx108b said:


> i would still upload. One may argue that there is no use, but as per it will not hurt either.



Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12345678987 (May 10, 2017)

Panda112 said:


> Agreed and strongly recommended. There are several cases where CO asked for either of the two forms. Form 1221 is rather simpler. No harm in uploading. CO may not ask for it but then again, he may and delay you further. Up to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk



indeed, but if CO doesn't ask for it when requesting extra PCC etc. they wont ask for it later.

i just want to make this clear as to not make people who didn't submit it (when not requested) panic.


----------



## s4286142 (Jul 20, 2017)

Hello everyone, my name is Jack. I was a quiet reader all the time, but I am in a rare situation right now, hope someone can give me some advice.

I applied subclass 189 in April and more information is required at the moment.

I'm from Taiwan, but I lived in China for more than 12 months in the last 10 years, so I was asked to provide the police check in China. However, if you want to get a police check in China, you have to go back to the place where you were born, and find the local police station (because Taiwan is not a foreign country to China). So, I was told to go back to where I was born, which is Taiwan, to get the police check. Also, because I only use visitor visa to visit China after my age of 16, there is no record. The thing is China thinks Taiwan is part of it, but Australia thinks Taiwan is another country. 

I'm in an awkward situation right now, China cannot provide the police check for me (because there is no record), not even for a document of "intention to obtain", and the immigration department know my situation and ask for intention to obtain for a wavier of police check in China.

What I can do right now is to provide police check of China before my age of 16 (there is record since I was studying), and maybe provide this as the evidence for intention to obtain.

Probably nobody had this experience, so can I ask anyone that how important is the evidence of intention to obtain and all types of visas held for that periods, as well as the evidence of visas held? which I cannot obtain

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

12345678987 said:


> indeed, but if CO doesn't ask for it when requesting extra PCC etc. they wont ask for it later.
> 
> i just want to make this clear as to not make people who didn't submit it (when not requested) panic.


I can't recall exact cases (to point to you) but i am sure i've heard (maybe on this forum) of cases when there were two CO contact asking for different sets of forms. 

You are free to search the forum and confirm or dismiss my claims. I am just saying: I would not have risked by uploading just form 80, i would also upload form 1221.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

s4286142 said:


> Hello everyone, my name is Jack. I was a quiet reader all the time, but I am in a rare situation right now, hope someone can give me some advice.
> 
> I applied subclass 189 in April and more information is required at the moment.
> 
> ...


i think you are doing a wrong thing. 

There are hundreds of MARA agents who specialize on immigration from China, they know in and outs of what is required and what to do in case some documents are not obtainable. They would suggest a right way to do things. spend some $ and get professional advice.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

andreyx108b said:


> Better to upload both form80 and 1221 at the time of lodge. Each CO contact is a major delay factor, by uploading these two most commonly requested forms you reduce the risk of a CO contact.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree . I uploaded form 80 and 1221 during visa left lodgement too


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

s4286142 said:


> Hello everyone, my name is Jack. I was a quiet reader all the time, but I am in a rare situation right now, hope someone can give me some advice.
> 
> I applied subclass 189 in April and more information is required at the moment.
> 
> ...





andreyx108b said:


> i think you are doing a wrong thing.
> 
> There are hundreds of MARA agents who specialize on immigration from China, they know in and outs of what is required and what to do in case some documents are not obtainable. They would suggest a right way to do things. spend some $ and get professional advice.



Yes this is somewhat political. I believe you need help from a immigration lawyer or agent


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

Has any Grants noticed today?


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Not me 😔


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

Himadri said:


> Has any Grants noticed today?


1 for 189 reported on immitracker.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Himadri said:


> Has any Grants noticed today?


2 at least


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

Shailz said:


> 1 for 189 reported on immitracker.


Very slow progress  we r already in 3rd week of July.


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

Himadri said:


> Very slow progress  we r already in 3rd week of July.


3rd week is also gone


----------



## sunny.mnyl (Jul 21, 2017)

;Hi all

I got an commencement mail from Adelaide CO. status of my immi account is still received and no change. he only mention that file is under processing and they will contact if any doc reqd. please let me know what does it mean? whether they have reviewed all my docs or they have just started looking into my file?

233411|invite: feb-2017|lodge :20Apr2017


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sunny.mnyl said:


> ;Hi all
> 
> I got an commencement mail from Adelaide CO. status of my immi account is still received and no change. he only mention that file is under processing and they will contact if any doc reqd. please let me know what does it mean? whether they have reviewed all my docs or they have just started looking into my file?
> 
> 233411|invite: feb-2017|lodge :20Apr2017


It's a routine letter
Do not read too much into it

Wait patiently for the grant or CO contact 

Cheers


----------



## sunny.mnyl (Jul 21, 2017)

newbienz said:


> sunny.mnyl said:
> 
> 
> > ;Hi all
> ...


Thanks bro...so its not a co contact as it has co details into it? 
Patience is the only thing remaining to do these days.


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

sunny.mnyl said:


> Thanks bro...so its not a co contact as it has co details into it?
> Patience is the only thing remaining to do these days.


You might have uploaded all docs so co did not ask for any doc for now. Otherwise he/she wpuld habe asked for any doc. 

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunny.mnyl (Jul 21, 2017)

harinderjitf5 said:


> sunny.mnyl said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks bro...so its not a co contact as it has co details into it?
> ...


Yes mate everything frontloaded...tnx


----------



## rirasaki (Jul 21, 2017)

Hello 

When does the ~7 month SLA for 189 visa grant begins - once you submit the application (status "Received") OR is it when your application changes to "Assessment in Progress"?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

rirasaki said:


> Hello
> 
> When does the ~7 month SLA for 189 visa grant begins - once you submit the application (status "Received") OR is it when your application changes to "Assessment in Progress"?


From date of visa lodge


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid (Nov 7, 2014)

Code 149212
Applied for SA SS for 489 on 4th July, 2017
How long it take to get invitation?


----------



## darshanoza (Jul 22, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> i would still upload. One may argue that there is no use, but as per it will not hurt either.


True. I second that.
Same happened in my case. I dint frontloaded form 80 and the neither did the first 2 CO contacts asked for it.
I was also under the same impression why upload something which they haven't asked for.
But I was wrong. eventually the 3rd CO contact asked for it.

Form 80 and form 1221 are absolute no brainers. Co will ask for it surely sooner or later.

Sent from my ZTE A2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12345678987 (May 10, 2017)

75 per cent of applications processed	8 months
90 per cent of applications processed	11 months


This is getting crazy (straight from their website).

Why is this happening?


----------



## Joegip (Jun 10, 2017)

12345678987 said:


> 75 per cent of applications processed	8 months
> 90 per cent of applications processed	11 months
> 
> 
> ...


For 190 ist now 9 and 13 months.


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

12345678987 said:


> 75 per cent of applications processed	8 months
> 90 per cent of applications processed	11 months
> 
> 
> ...


This is because there were very little grants in may and june...

these estimates are for the cases already processsed... and do not represent the future processing time.... you can use this data to predict but thats just it...

there are a lot of changes going on in dipb and policies from april may.. hopefully once the dust settles and the new system is implemented.. the time should return to normal...(hopefully!)


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

ammarmp said:


> This is because there were very little grants in may and june...
> 
> these estimates are for the cases already processsed... and do not represent the future processing time.... you can use this data to predict but thats just it...
> 
> there are a lot of changes going on in dipb and policies from april may.. hopefully once the dust settles and the new system is implemented.. the time should return to normal...(hopefully!)


Hi Ammar,

When do u see the dust settling down?
Can we hope for things to be back to Normal in August?

Cheers,
Kaushik.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## PRAKASH1978 (Jun 19, 2017)

It Takes 3 Weeks to process SA state nomination


----------



## PRAKASH1978 (Jun 19, 2017)

Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid said:


> Code 149212
> Applied for SA SS for 489 on 4th July, 2017
> How long it take to get invitation?


 It takes up to 3 Weeks to process SA state nomination application.


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

kaushik_91 said:


> Hi Ammar,
> 
> When do u see the dust settling down?
> Can we hope for things to be back to Normal in August?
> ...


I hope it gets ok tomorrow..  

but for certain answers ...try this guy...  
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malcolm_Turnbull


I have no idea man... I am just in the same boat as we all..just trying to make sense of what is happening... 

and wishing for a lot for early grants


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

ammarmp said:


> I hope it gets ok tomorrow..
> 
> but for certain answers ...try this guy...
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malcolm_Turnbull
> ...


I just add Malcolm Turnbull on linkedin now waiting for him to accept my invitation . Seriously, I did that .

If he accepts I am going to ask our queries on behalf of all of us. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

hasansins said:


> I just add Malcolm Turnbull on linkedin now waiting for him to accept my invitation . Seriously, I did that .
> 
> If he accepts I am going to ask our queries on behalf of all of us. :fingerscrossed:


lol.. ahahha... nice..!

Best of luck ..


----------



## kayr97 (Jul 25, 2017)

*Moving to Adelaide in September*

Hi All,

I have 190 visa from SA. I am planning to move to Adelaide in September. Could anyone please help/suggest on the safe and economical areas for room/apartment accommodation. 

Thanks,
Karthik


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

> Hi All,
> 
> I have 190 visa from SA. I am planning to move to Adelaide in September. Could anyone please help/suggest on the safe and economical areas for room/apartment accommodation.
> 
> ...


You will get a better response if you post in the Life in Australia section of the forum 

Cheers


----------



## kayr97 (Jul 25, 2017)

Request for help in medical insurance. Can that be done online or should I visit any office? Also, I would like to know how to get the tax filing number.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

> Request for help in medical insurance. Can that be done online or should I visit any office? Also, I would like to know how to get the tax filing number.


You will get a better response if you post under the Life in Australia section of the forum 

Cheers


----------



## Luckyyadav (May 5, 2017)

Hi All, me new user. Pls help.
Applied for SS for NSW 190 with 60points w/o ss on March 10th 2017, what r the chances for invitation, job code 261313 software engineer


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

> Request for help in medical insurance. Can that be done online or should I visit any office? Also, I would like to know how to get the tax filing number.


Better to post in the Life in Australia section as suggested, but quick reply; you have to visit a Centrelink office for Medicare, but if you're after private health insurance, then yeah, you should search online. Tax file number is online, preferably, as paper application takes longer.
All the best.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Luckyyadav (May 5, 2017)

Dear all, I have 190 Visa for NSW with 60+5 points in March 2017 for job code 2613, can someone guess the time for getting invitation


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Luckyyadav said:


> Dear all, I have 190 Visa for NSW with 60+5 points in March 2017 for job code 2613, can someone guess the time for getting invitation


No one can predict State sponsorship as they do not follow and fixed pattern or timeline

You have to apply through Skillselect and wait

Cheers


----------



## Maverick_VJ (Sep 26, 2016)

For the benefit of other waiting members like me, I got a call from AHC today and the representative officer interviewed me for around 30 mins. The interview was deep asking for specifics and the questions were asked on the following.

1. Academics : Regarding Bachelors, Masters and their timelines.

2. Employment: Previous Employer, Designation, Timelines.

3. Current Employer : Designation, Roles & Responsibilities, Projects and their Timelines, Team size, Office specifics, Employee Count, Reporting Manager Details.

Overall it went well and if any more information needed the department will call me back she said.

Another hurdle crossed over but not sure how long the wait would be ? as I had seen with other forum members here that after such calls too the progress is stalled atleast from our point of view.

The wait continues.........


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

Maverick_VJ said:


> For the benefit of other waiting members like me, I got a call from AHC today and the representative officer interviewed me for around 30 mins. The interview was deep asking for specifics and the questions were asked on the following.
> 
> 1. Academics : Regarding Bachelors, Masters and their timelines.
> 
> ...


Best of luck mate. Hope you cross the line soon. Can anyone in this group tell me if AHC call everyone before we receive the grant or it depends on case to case?


----------



## bhupendrababun (Jun 13, 2016)

jitender.purohit said:


> Best of luck mate. Hope you cross the line soon. Can anyone in this group tell me if AHC call everyone before we receive the grant or it depends on case to case?


depends on case to case

some might receive like the above case... some might get enquired through their employers...and few might not even get any call / mail communcations either to him or to the employer.


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

Maverick_VJ said:


> For the benefit of other waiting members like me, I got a call from AHC today and the representative officer interviewed me for around 30 mins. The interview was deep asking for specifics and the questions were asked on the following.
> 
> 1. Academics : Regarding Bachelors, Masters and their timelines.
> 
> ...


Best of luck 
Normally people get grant with in one or two months.


----------



## bhupendrababun (Jun 13, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> Best of luck
> Normally people get grant with in one or two months.


not really..
my employment verification was done 3 months ago and I`m here still waiting for the Grant..


----------



## Maverick_VJ (Sep 26, 2016)

bhupendrababun said:


> not really..
> my employment verification was done 3 months ago and I`m here still waiting for the Grant..


Praying that all of us get our grants in due time. Now, post employment verification (in my case the call was made by AHC), will there be any other external checks through any 3rd party agencies too ? I was just curious about the same.


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

I also got AHC call today with approximately same set of questions

Did you get call from New delhi?




Maverick_VJ said:


> For the benefit of other waiting members like me, I got a call from AHC today and the representative officer interviewed me for around 30 mins. The interview was deep asking for specifics and the questions were asked on the following.
> 
> 1. Academics : Regarding Bachelors, Masters and their timelines.
> 
> ...


----------



## bhupendrababun (Jun 13, 2016)

Maverick_VJ said:


> Praying that all of us get our grants in due time. Now, post employment verification (in my case the call was made by AHC), will there be any other external checks through any 3rd party agencies too ? I was just curious about the same.


Don't know really and can't even predict. it's purely depends on the case officer if he is satisfied with your docs he might grant you visa or else he will enquire and revert back to you 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

*Query*

Hello

How many people have been contacted back by DIBP for bank statements?

I have only last 4 years bank statement with my current employer. All previous accounts are closed.

Uploaded all the form 16s but can't go beyond last 4 years for Bank Statement. How many people have been asked to show bank statements even after providing salary slips and Form 16s?

Has anyone got the OLD closed bank account statement from HSBC?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Hello
> 
> How many people have been contacted back by DIBP for bank statements?
> 
> ...


My ICICI bank account was closed way back in 2013
I wanted the statement for the period 2009 to 2013
They refused me point blank that it is not possible to retrieve th same
A phone call from an influential bank customer, and the next day, the statements were in my mail box

The banks just have to be persuaded because as per RBI laws they have to maintain records for last 10 years

Cheers


----------



## oppurtunityreq (Nov 6, 2016)

sharma1981 said:


> Hello
> 
> How many people have been contacted back by DIBP for bank statements?
> 
> ...


I wanted the bank statement from ICICI for 2003 - 2009. They asked me to send an email from registered email id which I did..and got the statements in half an hour.. the banks are suppose to keep the records of their customers for a specific period (not sure of the period though) so even if your account is closed u should be able to get the statement.

Sent from my ASUS_Z011D using Tapatalk


----------



## Starzzz (Jan 19, 2017)

Does this call for employment and other details verification come from local indian number? From somewhere in Delhi or adjacent areas? Is this outsourced?


----------



## zishahmur (Nov 4, 2016)

Since Friday, my application page is like that :

PicPaste - erro-3gyGT6xo.jpg

I am only able to see my application status, I can't see my health link, attach doc link update us link anything. Is anyone else experiencing the same problem? I was wondering what they do when application is finalised (can it be like that for that reason, I am really worried)? 

Infact, I noticed a little error in one of the doc i submitted so I wanted to resubmit it with the notification of incorrect answer, but all I am seeing is this. Can anyone of you put some light and suggest what to do next please?


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

zishahmur said:


> Since Friday, my application page is like that :
> 
> PicPaste - erro-3gyGT6xo.jpg
> 
> ...


I am also facing the same problem, can't see any details for my application. I think it is the system bug which they will fix this weekend. Some of the whatsapp group which I am part of have also reported the same issue. Looks like everything will be all right on Monday and we will get our grant itself :-D


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

jitender.purohit said:


> I am also facing the same problem, can't see any details for my application. I think it is the system bug which they will fix this weekend. Some of the whatsapp group which I am part of have also reported the same issue. Looks like everything will be all right on Monday and we will get our grant itself :-D


Check the below link
System maintenance and technical issues


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Starzzz said:


> Does this call for employment and other details verification come from local indian number? From somewhere in Delhi or adjacent areas? Is this outsourced?


Based on the country.. Yes for India the calls are mostly from Delhi AHC as many posted before.


----------



## Maverick_VJ (Sep 26, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> I also got AHC call today with approximately same set of questions
> 
> Did you get call from New delhi?


Yes ! It is from AHC, Delhi and keep a watch as my HR also received the call on the subsequent day. 

All the best mate.

Cheers

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Starzzz (Jan 19, 2017)

I may have missed the call from AHC as there was some prolonged issue wid my phone and basis the stats my visa grant is long due.. (I know how careless I sound when am saying this). Is there any way to contact AHC and inquire. And do the entertain such queries.. anyone has any experience on that.


----------



## Maverick_VJ (Sep 26, 2016)

Starzzz said:


> I may have missed the call from AHC as there was some prolonged issue wid my phone and basis the stats my visa grant is long due.. (I know how careless I sound when am saying this). Is there any way to contact AHC and inquire. And do the entertain such queries.. anyone has any experience on that.


In my view any verification calls are not just done only once, so you should expect call from AHC atleast another time. However, AHC would give a feedback back to DIBP on the status and most likely the CO will contact again. But this entire exercise will leave a delay stamp in the processing times .

Can you recall how recent was this ? If I were in your place, I would send out a request on the Global Feedback request / complaint updating the issue and they will give an update whatever the status is at this time period.

Cheers

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## santoshjhawar (Mar 14, 2017)

Dear All,
Can you please help me getting info on below. I have recently requested DIBP to add spouse to my application. Have submitted necessary relatioship and spouse related documents 3 weeks before. Waiting for them to deduct fees. Do you know how long would they take roughly.


----------



## Starzzz (Jan 19, 2017)

Hello Maverick, thanks for the information. I had issues wid my phone for a month or so now. This Global Feedback request / complaint that you mentioned is on the DIBP site which may be VFS as most of the visa queries are addressed by them.. or is it on AHC site?


----------



## sonatpaul (Jul 25, 2016)

Dear All,

I got an email from GSM Adelaide ([email protected]) 15 minutes ago, requesting for more information. They asked for Police clearance certificate from India for myself. But I have been living in Singapore for the past 13 years and I have provided the PCC when I lodged the application. 

Therefore, I wrote the case officer whether I still have to obtan the Indian PCC since I live in Singapore for the past 13 years. Do they normally reply for my request for advise?

Do you think that I have to get a PCC from India? 

Please advise.

Thanks & regards,
Sonat.


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

I also got call from AHC on 27 July 2017

Did they contact your HR on 28 July 2017?



Maverick_VJ said:


> In my view any verification calls are not just done only once, so you should expect call from AHC atleast another time. However, AHC would give a feedback back to DIBP on the status and most likely the CO will contact again. But this entire exercise will leave a delay stamp in the processing times .
> 
> Can you recall how recent was this ? If I were in your place, I would send out a request on the Global Feedback request / complaint updating the issue and they will give an update whatever the status is at this time period.
> 
> ...


----------



## zishahmur (Nov 4, 2016)

jitender.purohit said:


> I am also facing the same problem, can't see any details for my application. I think it is the system bug which they will fix this weekend. Some of the whatsapp group which I am part of have also reported the same issue. Looks like everything will be all right on Monday and we will get our grant itself :-D


Thanks, Kindly check and confirm if your immi account is settled now?


----------



## Saadi (Sep 5, 2013)

sonatpaul said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got an email from GSM Adelaide ([email protected]) 15 minutes ago, requesting for more information. They asked for Police clearance certificate from India for myself. But I have been living in Singapore for the past 13 years and I have provided the PCC when I lodged the application.
> 
> ...


PCC are mandatory from countries where you stay more than 12 months.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Saadi said:


> PCC are mandatory from countries where you stay more than 12 months.


Only for the last 10 years. He has been living in Singapore for the last 13 years so it is odd that they asked it from him.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

hasansins said:


> Only for the last 10 years. He has been living in Singapore for the last 13 years so it is odd that they asked it from him.


Agree.reallly strange for co to ask for that when Dibp spelled the requirements clearly


----------



## sonatpaul (Jul 25, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> Agree.reallly strange for co to ask for that when Dibp spelled the requirements clearly


I dont know why they asked for it... I only visit India for holidays like 15-30 days in a year...

Anyways..I have replied to them and asked them advise whether it is necessary or not ..

Also, I just applied for Indian PCC at their authorized agent. I hope I can get it in 3-5 working days...

Do you guys receive similar PCC requests..?


----------



## Maverick_VJ (Sep 26, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> I also got call from AHC on 27 July 2017
> 
> Did they contact your HR on 28 July 2017?


Great news ! Yes they contacted me on 27th July while the HR received the call on July 28th. 

All the very best mate.


----------



## Maverick_VJ (Sep 26, 2016)

Starzzz said:


> Hello Maverick, thanks for the information. I had issues wid my phone for a month or so now. This Global Feedback request / complaint that you mentioned is on the DIBP site which may be VFS as most of the visa queries are addressed by them.. or is it on AHC site?


Hello Starzzz,

Once you log into your immi account, there is a tab of Help & Support and on clicking the same, you will further have Client Feedback below Contact Us and Client Service Charter among other things.

You can navigate by clicking Client Feedback which will take you to another link that has "provide- feedback" which has specific online feedback form for complaints, compliments and suggestions. You can click that link and will arrive at the following where you can provide the feedback query.

Compliments, complaints and suggestions

However, please note that in my case the visa was lodged in Sept 2016 and I had a CO contact in Nov 2016 after which there was no visible progress on my file, so I requested a feedback on June 6th and by 20th June they responded as it surpassed the 4 to 7 months window as per earlier SLA. If you are well within the 8 months window as per the new SLA then I suggest to hold on as it is quite normal for the delay, however, if your case is like mine that was lodged longtime back, I strongly suggest to raise a feedback query. I received EV call on 27th July followed by a call to HR on the 28th July. 

Cheers and all the best.


----------



## 12345678987 (May 10, 2017)

sonatpaul said:


> I dont know why they asked for it... I only visit India for holidays like 15-30 days in a year...
> 
> Anyways..I have replied to them and asked them advise whether it is necessary or not ..
> 
> ...


I have no idea about the PCCs but i know that I have tried to contact my COs multiple times via email and have never received anything other than a computer generated reply. I hear the best option is a office walk-in (which most of us cant possibly do) or a phone in (multiple hours on hold and no useful info given usually).


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

sonatpaul said:


> I dont know why they asked for it... I only visit India for holidays like 15-30 days in a year...
> 
> Anyways..I have replied to them and asked them advise whether it is necessary or not ..
> 
> ...


No I didn't. It will be better to email them to clarify however they don't usually reply .
In the mean time you should prep the pcc , I heard that applying Indian pcc won't take more than a month . Good luck


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Maverick_VJ said:


> Hello Starzzz,
> 
> Once you log into your immi account, there is a tab of Help & Support and on clicking the same, you will further have Client Feedback below Contact Us and Client Service Charter among other things.
> 
> ...



This is a good tip


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

Any hope from the month of August? Any guesses?


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

We can just hope only !!




Shailz said:


> Any hope from the month of August? Any guesses?


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Shailz said:


> Any hope from the month of August? Any guesses?





ausguy11 said:


> We can just hope only !!


Agree . Nobody knows the answer 😔


----------



## sonatpaul (Jul 25, 2016)

12345678987 said:


> I have no idea about the PCCs but i know that I have tried to contact my COs multiple times via email and have never received anything other than a computer generated reply. I hear the best option is a office walk-in (which most of us cant possibly do) or a phone in (multiple hours on hold and no useful info given usually).



I got a reply from the case officer..

It is because my form 80 shows that I have traveled to India multiple times in the last 10 years, and the cumulative total of the time I have spent in India is approximately 12 months.


----------



## santoshjhawar (Mar 14, 2017)

santoshjhawar said:


> Dear All,
> Can you please help me getting info on below. I have recently requested DIBP to add spouse to my application. Have submitted necessary relatioship and spouse related documents 3 weeks before. Waiting for them to deduct fees. Do you know how long would they take roughly.


Dear All,
Can anyone please help with the information on this. Wanted to know if there is an online payment that needs to be done when adding additional applicant after lodgement of visa.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

sonatpaul said:


> I got a reply from the case officer..
> 
> It is because my form 80 shows that I have traveled to India multiple times in the last 10 years, and the cumulative total of the time I have spent in India is approximately 12 months.


Just like I had advised you 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12940778-post10990.html

Hopefully everything goes well for you and you get your grant soon!


----------



## 1mysteriouslife (Apr 1, 2014)

SC 190 DIBP Visa lodged on 14 May 2017, waiting for grant. Are there others with similar timelines? What is the actual timeline of others who have applied for visa in 2017 for SC190


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

1mysteriouslife said:


> SC 190 DIBP Visa lodged on 14 May 2017, waiting for grant. Are there others with similar timelines? What is the actual timeline of others who have applied for visa in 2017 for SC190


Exactly a month after you.


----------



## eabdollahi (Aug 30, 2016)

*GSM Adelaide Contact Number*

Guys, can someone please share the phone number to contact GSM Adelaide? 
Another question, what are different teams in Adelaide? team 2, 6 and etc. How can I find which team is processing my case right now?


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

sonatpaul said:


> I got a reply from the case officer..
> 
> It is because my form 80 shows that I have traveled to India multiple times in the last 10 years, and the cumulative total of the time I have spent in India is approximately 12 months.


Ok that's logical .


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

1mysteriouslife said:


> SC 190 DIBP Visa lodged on 14 May 2017, waiting for grant. Are there others with similar timelines? What is the actual timeline of others who have applied for visa in 2017 for SC190


NSW 190 lodged on 14-Apr-2017, first CO contact on 26-Apr-2017, Medicals submitted 01-May-2017. Waiting grant


----------



## QM110 (Aug 1, 2017)

Hello,
Visa lodgement 07.04.2017
CO contacted for medicals and PTEscores 20.04.2017
Medicals done 01.05.2017
Since then checking my mail box ?


----------



## santoshjhawar (Mar 14, 2017)

I am waiting for the spouse addition and grant too. timelines in my signature.


----------



## ro_beo9 (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi Seniors,

I have a few questions that i hope you can help me with.

1. How do I know that my case's assigned to a CO? I lodged my 190 application on 06/06/17. 2 weeks later I got an email from GSM Adelaide team requesting for further documents. I'm still wondering whether it means that I got a CO or not

2. I have another invitation lately to apply for 189. Seeing a lot of people been waiting for up to 8 months for 190 visa, I really want to consider that opportunity. However, ironically, my EOI's going to expire in a few days. So my question is that whether I still have 60days to lodge or it'd be gone when the EOI expires.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

ro_beo9 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have a few questions that i hope you can help me with.
> 
> ...


yes obviously a CO has been assigned to your case that is why you got request for additional documents


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

ro_beo9 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have a few questions that i hope you can help me with.
> 
> ...


Q 1 : Ans :- You will receive an email once a CO will be assigned. In your case GSM mail confirms that a CO has been assigned to your case.

Q2 : Ans :- You will not be able to apply for 189 till u withdraw your previous visa application. And about EOI,I think your invite will last for 60 days as per skill select rules. Rest I have not seen such scenario anywhere.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ro_beo9 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1. You have been assigned a CO already.

2. You cant lodge parallel sc189 application, sc190/189 are on average take same time to get processed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ro_beo9 (Nov 23, 2016)

karanbansal91 said:


> Q 1 : Ans :- You will receive an email once a CO will be assigned. In your case GSM mail confirms that a CO has been assigned to your case.
> 
> Q2 : Ans :- You will not be able to apply for 189 till u withdraw your previous visa application. And about EOI,I think your invite will last for 60 days as per skill select rules. Rest I have not seen such scenario anywhere.


I tried completing the 189 application online and it warned me with a message that i have another unfinalised application. I'm still able to proceed, however i MAY need to contact the department. very confusing. On the other hand, i got advised from one MARA agent that I'm actually able to submit 2 applications at the same time. As soon as one of them being granted, i gotta withdraw the other one.


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

ro_beo9 said:


> I tried completing the 189 application online and it warned me with a message that i have another unfinalised application. I'm still able to proceed, however i MAY need to contact the department. very confusing. On the other hand, i got advised from one MARA agent that I'm actually able to submit 2 applications at the same time. As soon as one of them being granted, i gotta withdraw the other one.


I dnt know about your MARA agent. But my MARA agent even warned me to file a VISITOR VISA while my application is in progress. Actually I was planning to visit my relative at Adelaide but dropped plan due to this issue. I personally dnt advise you to file two parallel applications.


----------



## ro_beo9 (Nov 23, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> 1. You have been assigned a CO already.
> 
> 2. You cant lodge parallel sc189 application, sc190/189 are on average take same time to get processed
> 
> ...


Hi Andrey,

Thanks for your response. I cant lodge a parallel 189, right? should i call the department to confirm it?
A lot of my friends got 189 in this 1-2 months as they didnt claim any points from work like mine.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ro_beo9 said:


> Hi Andrey,
> 
> Thanks for your response. I cant lodge a parallel 189, right? should i call the department to confirm it?
> A lot of my friends got 189 in this 1-2 months as they didnt claim any points from work like mine.


Claiming work or not, no evidence it prolongs processing time.

As far as i know - you can't. You can call and confirm. Let us know please.


----------



## ro_beo9 (Nov 23, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Claiming work or not, no evidence it prolongs processing time.
> 
> As far as i know - you can't. You can call and confirm. Let us know please.


Guys. I just called them this morning. The customer rep's name is Leslie. he confirmed that I can lodge 189 while the 190 being assessed. It doesnt have any negative impact on 190 visa. 
At the same time, I'm trying to get another advice from a differnet MARA agent. Will see what he says


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

ro_beo9 said:


> Guys. I just called them this morning. The customer rep's name is Leslie. he confirmed that I can lodge 189 while the 190 being assessed. It doesnt have any negative impact on 190 visa.
> At the same time, I'm trying to get another advice from a differnet MARA agent. Will see what he says


How did you reach them. Tried calling the international number +611300364613 about a clarification and extension number 3. I was kept in queue number 64 and it was moving at 1 person per minute. So, how did you reach them so fast.

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## ro_beo9 (Nov 23, 2016)

Panda112 said:


> How did you reach them. Tried calling the international number +611300364613 about a clarification and extension number 3. I was kept in queue number 64 and it was moving at 1 person per minute. So, how did you reach them so fast.
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


Welcome to Australia. i was calling from the inside, dialed the number at 8:30 - opening hour. But still waiting for 30mintutes..


----------



## silversulphur01 (Jul 23, 2016)

Occupational ceiling announced for 2017-2018,

SkillSelect

Whats next ?

Heard once occupational ceiling is finalized people will receive grants. Hope it comes true.


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

silversulphur01 said:


> Occupational ceiling announced for 2017-2018,
> 
> SkillSelect
> 
> ...


Will keep my fingers crossed :fingerscrossed: 115 days gone since I lodged visa.


----------



## Maverick_VJ (Sep 26, 2016)

silversulphur01 said:


> Occupational ceiling announced for 2017-2018,
> 
> SkillSelect
> 
> ...


Another week gone by and this information brings a lot of peace and optimism. God Speed folks, let the August Rush for Grants start from next week.


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

Maverick_VJ said:


> Another week gone by and this information brings a lot of peace and optimism. God Speed folks, let the August Rush for Grants start from next week.


Fingers crossed....


----------



## arvindrajan (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi friends,

The points I claim for my occupation, Electrical Engineer, are as below:
Age: 30
Education: 15
English (PTE-A): 20
*Total: 65*

My Visa 189 application process breakdown is as follows:
EOI Submitted: 5 June, 2017
Invitation Received: 7 June, 2017
Application Submitted: 8 June, 2017
Medical Completed: 18 June, 2017
IMMI Assessment Commence: 7 August, 2017
Visa 189 Decision: -

Wishing everyone good luck!

Cheers,
Arvind


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

arvindrajan said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> The points I claim for my occupation, Electrical Engineer, are as below:
> Age: 30
> ...


Thanks Arvind. Not sure its pin drop silence, not sure what is happening. No major progress on grants


----------



## Maverick_VJ (Sep 26, 2016)

jitender.purohit said:


> Thanks Arvind. Not sure its pin drop silence, not sure what is happening. No major progress on grants


Calm before the Storm  . Another day breezes off without much of a noise. The sun sets for a new bright beginning tomorrow. Optimism is the order of the day


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

Maverick_VJ said:


> Calm before the Storm  . Another day breezes off without much of a noise. The sun sets for a new bright beginning tomorrow. Optimism is the order of the day


Thank you  for motivating and keeping the spirits high


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

14 months today. Fingers crossed


----------



## Maverick_VJ (Sep 26, 2016)

Brothers and Mates,

It is a tough wait for all of us that is very inevitable and everyone are learning about the value of patience. 

I subscribe to immitracker and though a small subset of folks follow it, as only 5% to 6% of cases are reported there, I have decided to share the tracker email that I receive on a daily basis, as I always feel that some information is better than nothing at all. 

Please note that this is just a data I receive from immitracker analytics that gives a ball park figure on CO's working on the cases filed between certain dates, the grants given for any and also any CO Contacts if made in the time window for the registered cases.

Kindly be advised that I am not advertising here but to share the info that I receive for my case giving certain data out for all of us to know what is actually going on ? I am not advocating this data to be benchmarked and start off a debate tangentially masking off the very details that we expect to be notified.

The following is today's tracker analytics for SC 189 and SC 190. This will give an idea on the current statistics.
***************************************************************************
Tracker: Visa Tracker SC189

Visa Grants: 0
CO Contact: 2
Employment Verification: 0
CO are currently issuing grants for the cases lodged from 22 February 2017 to 26 May 2017
CO are currently contacting for the cases lodged from 4 June 2017 to 8 June 2017

Tracker: Visa Tracker SC190

Visa Grants: 0
CO Contact: 0
Employment Verification: 0
CO are currently issuing grants for the cases lodged from 3 January 2017 to 28 June 2017
CO are currently contacting for the cases lodged from 5 July 2017 to 17 July 2017

Case: Consolidated Visa Tracker - SC189 - case-10428

Your Queue position: 52
Before you 51
After you 935
**************************************************************************


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

balajimkala said:


> 14 months today. Fingers crossed


Strong patience you have! 

:music:


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> balajimkala said:
> 
> 
> > 14 months today. Fingers crossed
> ...


Trust me, not by choice


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

balajimkala said:


> Trust me, not by choice


14 months? Not even single CO contact?
If yes, then for what all docs? Can you elaborate?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

jitender.purohit said:


> Will keep my fingers crossed :fingerscrossed: 115 days gone since I lodged visa.


NO co contact ever?


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

sharma1981 said:


> balajimkala said:
> 
> 
> > Trust me, not by choice
> ...


I've attached all the documents with my application itself. I was asked for Payslips on June 2016. And PCC and Health checkup again on June 2017 since the last one was expired.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

balajimkala said:


> I've attached all the documents with my application itself. I was asked for Payslips on June 2016. And PCC and Health checkup again on June 2017 since the last one was expired.


Ok so means payslips were not uploaded to begin with? Or they were lesser than what was needed? Whats your ANZ code?


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

sharma1981 said:


> balajimkala said:
> 
> 
> > I've attached all the documents with my application itself. I was asked for Payslips on June 2016. And PCC and Health checkup again on June 2017 since the last one was expired.
> ...


Yes, I wasn't aware that payslips were needed. ANZ 261311


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

balajimkala said:


> Yes, I wasn't aware that payslips were needed. ANZ 261311


Ok. This just proves why people try maximum to avoid CO contact by uploading almost everything which is not required as well.

But appreciate your patience. Hope you get your grant soon.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

balajimkala said:


> Trust me, not by choice


Agree. After paying visa fees , we have no choice but to wait


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

sharma1981 said:


> Ok. This just proves why people try maximum to avoid CO contact by uploading almost everything which is not required as well.
> 
> But appreciate your patience. Hope you get your grant soon.


I uploaded everything except Japanese pcc which takes 2 months and required the visa lodgement letter from Dibp


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> I uploaded everything except Japanese pcc which takes 2 months and required the visa lodgement letter from Dibp


Best wishes to you as well


----------



## arvindrajan (Jul 17, 2017)

jitender.purohit said:


> Thanks Arvind. Not sure its pin drop silence, not sure what is happening. No major progress on grants


Hi Jitender,

You're welcome! Not sure either. Compared to July 2016, grants after July 2017 has been significantly slow (based on MyImmiTracker data). But yeah, hoping that there will be multiple bursts of grants sometime soon - we have no choice but to wait to find out when.

Cheers,
Arvind


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

balajimkala said:


> I've attached all the documents with my application itself. I was asked for Payslips on June 2016. And PCC and Health checkup again on June 2017 since the last one was expired.


 PCC and Health checkup request again on June 2017 is very big positive sign. Your grant is almost certain and all other checks might have been completed.

Hope everyone of us get their grants soon.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rvd said:


> PCC and Health checkup request again on June 2017 is very big positive sign. Your grant is almost certain and all other checks might have been completed.
> 
> Hope everyone of us get their grants soon.


There are a number of those who were requested, but waited for some time...


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> There are a number of those who were requested, but waited for some time...


If I am correct this may be due to recent droughts of grants, isn't it?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rvd said:


> If I am correct this may be due to recent droughts of grants, isn't it?




And yes and no, few applicants from Russia waited for 3-6 months post request, that was in 2016.  

Usually i agree with you, it is a solid sign of soon grant to be, but not all the time  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> And yes and no, few applicants from Russia waited for 3-6 months post request, that was in 2016.
> 
> Usually i agree with you, it is a solid sign of soon grant to be, but not all the time
> 
> ...


Now only option left for all is wait for grant :rain:


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> NO co contact ever?


I was contacted by CO on 26th April for Medicals and spouse English language fundamental proof. Uploaded all the documents on 1st May. Since then just waiting


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

jitender.purohit said:


> I was contacted by CO on 26th April for Medicals and spouse English language fundamental proof. Uploaded all the documents on 1st May. Since then just waiting


You are applying for 189 or 190?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> You are applying for 189 or 190?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Sub class 190
EOI Filed 18-Oct-2016
NSW Invite 17-Jan-2017
Nomination approved 16-Feb-2017
190 Visa Lodged 14-Apr-2017
First CO contact 26-Apr-2017
Documents uploaded 01-May-2017
Visa Grant Waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi

I have a query. I am on a sabbatical right now and financially self funded. So can I or should I provide an additional notarized or affidavit document to declare the same at the time of visa application? Will that help in strengthening my application in any way? 


Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

jitender.purohit said:


> Sub class 190
> EOI Filed 18-Oct-2016
> NSW Invite 17-Jan-2017
> Nomination approved 16-Feb-2017
> ...


What documents did the CO asked to submit?

Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


----------



## ro_beo9 (Nov 23, 2016)

190 granted yesterday.:music:


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

ro_beo9 said:


> 190 granted yesterday.:music:


Congratulations  ... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AIMS17 (Feb 6, 2017)

ro_beo9 said:


> 190 granted yesterday.


Congratulations!! All the best for a new start


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

ro_beo9 said:


> 190 granted yesterday.:music:


Congrats buddy!!!..which state and ur timeline please.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

ro_beo9 said:


> 190 granted yesterday.:music:


congratz! when did you lodge your V190? Timeline please...... I am still waiting


----------



## ro_beo9 (Nov 23, 2016)

Thank you all for the useful pieces of information, although I've just been in this gang for short time. And Good luck to all of you, especially those who've been waiting for more than 5-6 months. You definitely need it.


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

ro_beo9 said:


> Thank you all for the useful pieces of information, although I've just been in this gang for short time. And Good luck to all of you, especially those who've been waiting for more than 5-6 months. You definitely need it.


timeline pls?


----------



## ro_beo9 (Nov 23, 2016)

chinkyjenn said:


> congratz! when did you lodge your V190? Timeline please...... I am still waiting


I think it all depends on the department. However, I would guess the points you have plays an important role. I lodged my application on 06/06 with 85 points


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

ro_beo9 said:


> I think it all depends on the department. However, I would guess the points you have plays an important role. I lodged my application on 06/06 with 85 points


wooow that's a lot of points!

did they do any employment verification?


----------



## ro_beo9 (Nov 23, 2016)

chinkyjenn said:


> wooow that's a lot of points!
> 
> did they do any employment verification?


Yes they did. How long you've been waiting? I saw your account very often on the eoi submitted accountant thread. Did you lodge 189 or 190?


----------



## amigos (May 22, 2014)

ro_beo9 said:


> Yes they did. How long you've been waiting? I saw your account very often on the eoi submitted accountant thread. Did you lodge 189 or 190?


Hi Ro_beo9,

Could you share how and when your employment verification happens? its Australian or Vietnamese working experience?

Cheers,


----------



## Maverick_VJ (Sep 26, 2016)

ro_beo9 said:


> 190 granted yesterday.:music:


That was one swift grant and congratulations on your PR. All the best in your OZ endeavors

Cheers


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

ro_beo9 said:


> 190 granted yesterday.:music:


Congratulations on your grant. Was it direct grant or CO contacted you in between?


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Congratulations !! 



ro_beo9 said:


> 190 granted yesterday.:music:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ro_beo9 said:


> 190 granted yesterday.:music:


Congrats!


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

ro_beo9 said:


> Yes they did. How long you've been waiting? I saw your account very often on the eoi submitted accountant thread. Did you lodge 189 or 190?


Almost 4 months. I lodged v189 in April. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

trombokk said:


> What documents did the CO asked to submit?
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


Medicals and spouse English language fundamental proof


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

ro_beo9 said:


> 190 granted yesterday.:music:


Congarts !!!!


----------



## Pia91 (Jul 26, 2017)

Guys, any idea how long it's going to take to get CO assigned in current pattern?


----------



## ro_beo9 (Nov 23, 2016)

amigos said:


> Hi Ro_beo9,
> 
> Could you share how and when your employment verification happens? its Australian or Vietnamese working experience?
> 
> Cheers,


They just asked for bank statements to show the wages received. Australian exp


----------



## ro_beo9 (Nov 23, 2016)

chinkyjenn said:


> Almost 4 months. I lodged v189 in April.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


You should get it soon. I understand what you're feeling now. Just have to be patient. At this stage, you cant do anything to speed it up.


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

ro_beo9 said:


> 190 granted yesterday.:music:


Congratulations


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

ro_beo9 said:


> They just asked for bank statements to show the wages received. Australian exp





ro_beo9 said:


> You should get it soon. I understand what you're feeling now. Just have to be patient. At this stage, you cant do anything to speed it up.


Thank you  and once again congratz!
for bank statements, did you email them every bank statements for the whole year or did you just screenshot the part where the wages are received?


----------



## 12345678987 (May 10, 2017)

9 grants reported on immitracker on wednesday(for 189)!

lets hope this is the start of the wave of gold.


----------



## rezon.kuet (Mar 30, 2017)

Finally Alhamdullialah got the grant yesterday.
Thanks to all group members in this forum for your valuable info sharing and support.
Total Grant days: 204
Occupation: 312312
Visa Type : 190(SA)

Reagards,
Rezon


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

rezon.kuet said:


> Finally Alhamdullialah got the grant yesterday.
> Thanks to all group members in this forum for your valuable info sharing and support.
> Total Grant days: 204
> Occupation: 312312
> ...


Congrats rezon!!  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

rezon.kuet said:


> Finally Alhamdullialah got the grant yesterday.
> Thanks to all group members in this forum for your valuable info sharing and support.
> Total Grant days: 204
> Occupation: 312312
> ...


Congratulations..


----------



## mohsinkhan2006 (Dec 7, 2016)

rezon.kuet said:


> Finally Alhamdullialah got the grant yesterday.
> Thanks to all group members in this forum for your valuable info sharing and support.
> Total Grant days: 204
> Occupation: 312312
> ...


Congratulations!!

When did you lodge your application and was there any CO contact?


----------



## bhupendrababun (Jun 13, 2016)

rezon.kuet said:


> Finally Alhamdullialah got the grant yesterday.
> Thanks to all group members in this forum for your valuable info sharing and support.
> Total Grant days: 204
> Occupation: 312312
> ...


Congratulations 

All the best for your future endeavours 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*thanks for sharing!


----------



## rezon.kuet (Mar 30, 2017)

mohsinkhan2006 said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> When did you lodge your application and was there any CO contact?


visa lodge: 17th Jan
1st CO : 23rd Jan asked for medical
2nd CO: 8th Mar asked for Employement Documents, IELTS and Passport copy again due to low resolution of scan docs
Grant: 9th Aug

Thanks


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

rezon.kuet said:


> visa lodge: 17th Jan
> 1st CO : 23rd Jan asked for medical
> 2nd CO: 8th Mar asked for Employement Documents, IELTS and Passport copy again due to low resolution of scan docs
> Grant: 9th Aug
> ...


Congrats

Was the resolution really low for the docs you were asked again?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rezon.kuet said:


> visa lodge: 17th Jan
> 
> 1st CO : 23rd Jan asked for medical
> 
> ...




Congrats!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

My SA Sponsorship 190 application got rejected on a very silly reason. As special conditions applies, I have to provide a sponsor reference along with his residence proof of 12 months at SA. As per Indian culture we generally prefer man name on bills, hence all bills r on my brother in law name, and I have provided bills on his name along with marriage certificate. I have additionally provided citizenship certificate of my sister , house purchase certificate with my sister name included, medical card, library card etc. Still they have rejected application, as according to them there are not sufficient documents to prove my sponsor residence at SA. My sister in residing in SA from 8 years, still rejected. What else i can provide to prove her residence at SA.?? She dnt have any other documents on her name and she is a house wife from past 5 years.


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

karanbansal91 said:


> My SA Sponsorship 190 application got rejected on a very silly reason. As special conditions applies, I have to provide a sponsor reference along with his residence proof of 12 months at SA. As per Indian culture we generally prefer man name on bills, hence all bills r on my brother in law name, and I have provided bills on his name along with marriage certificate. I have additionally provided citizenship certificate of my sister , house purchase certificate with my sister name included, medical card, library card etc. Still they have rejected application, as according to them there are not sufficient documents to prove my sponsor residence at SA. My sister in residing in SA from 8 years, still rejected. What else i can provide to prove her residence at SA.?? She dnt have any other documents on her name and she is a house wife from past 5 years.




Let your sister physically visit them there and ask them what else they need. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

261313- waiting since march 27th...god bless us soon


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Abood said:


> Let your sister physically visit them there and ask them what else they need.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol.. Not possible as per their procedure 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

omsaibaba said:


> 261313- waiting since march 27th...god bless us soon


Im waiting since April 21st..Delay mail on June8th..same..261313

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

karanbansal91 said:


> My SA Sponsorship 190 application got rejected on a very silly reason. As special conditions applies, I have to provide a sponsor reference along with his residence proof of 12 months at SA. As per Indian culture we generally prefer man name on bills, hence all bills r on my brother in law name, and I have provided bills on his name along with marriage certificate. I have additionally provided citizenship certificate of my sister , house purchase certificate with my sister name included, medical card, library card etc. Still they have rejected application, as according to them there are not sufficient documents to prove my sponsor residence at SA. My sister in residing in SA from 8 years, still rejected. What else i can provide to prove her residence at SA.?? She dnt have any other documents on her name and she is a house wife from past 5 years.


You can try to get a certificate from your local MP or MLA that she is a resident

A Social Worker, Doctor are other avenues which come to mind

Just thinking aloud. No idea if actually possible or will be actually useful

Cheers


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

karanbansal91 said:


> Lol.. Not possible as per their procedure
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




It is better to visit them. That's shows that you are serious and not lying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tejinder297 said:


> Dear friends,
> kindly assist me i did an application on 16th August for visa 189 with 60 pts, got invitation and applied for visa in September 2016. And waiting for the grant. Its been more than an year.
> Now they are not replying back, neither answering my emails. The number they mentioned in website is not useful at all. Can anyone please suggest and tell me, how I can get any update on the status of visa.
> Please help friends.


In the past couple of days a lot of 2016 pending cases have been cleared
I think that's good news for you also

Just be a bit more patient 

Cheers


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

newbienz said:


> In the past couple of days a lot of 2016 pending cases have been cleared
> I think that's good news for you also
> 
> Just be a bit more patient
> ...


True mate, it gives us a lot of hope now. This whole process has checked my patience at each and every stage whether it was skill assessment result, EOI, nomination, visa lodge and now grant (still awaiting since last 4 months) but when I see people waiting since last 1 year, I think I am still new bee to this process. May all of us get the grants soon and start a new chapter of life which I know will not be easy and rosy. It will be full of challenges, ups and downs but I guess finally we will be able to achieve which we have been aiming for i.e. better life.

God bless all of us

Visa lodged on 14th April-17 and awaiting Grant


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Got naturalnjustice today. Anyone can help to respond.


----------



## simaria_c (May 6, 2017)

harinderjitf5 said:


> Got naturalnjustice today. Anyone can help to respond.


Let us know the details. For us to comment and give inputs

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

Hey guys, I added myself in this list  

chinkyjenn 19-Apr-17 
ktoda	5-May
deepgill	25-Aug
ash36	26-Oct
ravian720	28-Oct
chhavi 10-Nov
ravirami	11-Nov
rosslleee	12-Nov
vinvid	12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1	13-Nov
3sh	13-Nov
gaus	13-Nov
rabbahs	16-Nov
faizan93	18-Nov
andrey	18-Nov
saadloe	27-Nov
yasmeenaaa	25-Nov
bnkamal	30-Nov
indergreat	30-Nov
wolfskin	4-Dec
sandipgp	7-Dec
prasannakp84	14-Dec
rameezsh1	16-Dec
gd2015	22-Dec


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

simaria_c said:


> Let us know the details. For us to comment and give inputs
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Actually my HR was not there. So project manaher handled them.
This is what they have written in NJ:-

✃ The lack of documentary evidence of your employment at the business.

✃ The first employee stated there would not be any documentary evidence to support an

employee’s claims other than a salary statement.

✃ That a long term employee stated you worked as a PHP developer developing websites.

✃ The credibility of the first employee in verifying your employment with the business,

considering the second employee and owner confirmed that he was not the HR

manager as he had claimed.

✃ The interview with the second employee confirmed the primary business of the

company is website development and design.

✃ That based on the primary business of the company being website development and

design, someone working for the company would be more likely to be employed as a

website developer or web designer, rather than a software developer.

✃ That the small size of the company before it expanded would be unlikely to require a

person in the role of software developer.

✃ That 4 out of the 5 duties listed on your work reference are entirely identical to the

tasks listed in the Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations

(ANZSCO) for Software programmers (Unit Group 2613).

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

harinderjitf5 said:


> Actually my HR was not there. So project manaher handled them.
> This is what they have written in NJ:-
> 
> ✃ The lack of documentary evidence of your employment at the business.
> ...


On 9 August 2016 a Departmental officer conducted checks to verify your claims.

The officer was unable to locate a website for ANK Informatics, however located a website

for the company e-Coding Hub Pvt Ltd. The officer attempted to call the landline number for

the company several times over different days, however the phone was never answered.

The officer had concerns that a web development company would not have an operational

landline for clients to contact them. Due to the concerns held by the Departmental officer,

officers conducted a visit to the employer e-Coding Hub Pvt Ltd on 7 March 2017 to further

verify your claims.

During the visit the officers spoke to an employee claiming to be the HR manager. The

employee stated that the business involved software development, website development and

website designing. The employee was asked how attendance was recorded and he stated

that the business maintains attendance registers.

The employee stated the business had changed their name and moved to its current location

in February 2016. He also stated the business currently had 33 employees, but only 20 at the

previous location. When the employee was shown your photo he stated you had worked as a

software programmer.

Officers asked to see the attendance records for the business, however the employee

stated he would need to speak to the owner. The officer spoke to the owner who stated the

employee would be able to assist. The employee informed the officers he would search for

the attendance records for the past 5 years as requested by the officers. However, upon a

period of time passing, the employee was unable to produce the records and told officers he

could not find them. When officers asked how attendance had been recorded that morning,

the employee stated the person who had physical copies of the records was not in the office

that day.

Officers then spoke to a second employee at the business who claimed to have worked

at the business for several years in a managerial position. He advised officers that the

first employee the officers spoke to was not the HR person, but a senior developer for the

business and that the HR person was not in the office that day.

The employee stated the company’s business was making desktop and web applications, as

well as web designing. He stated they mainly used PHP and APIs to develop websites and

other web applications and used java function-java sublets and java applets. The employee

stated they also did maintenance for websites, including finding problems clients encounter

and supporting clients with web applications, as well as designing payment gateways for

clients using PHP and API.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## simaria_c (May 6, 2017)

harinderjitf5 said:


> On 9 August 2016 a Departmental officer conducted checks to verify your claims.
> 
> The officer was unable to locate a website for ANK Informatics, however located a website
> 
> ...


On the whole seems like you need to prove you worked as software developer and not website designer. Is that correct. You need to give details of actual projects you managed, possibly get all details also from your employer on their letter head to make strong case. Give very detailed information on how you were developing software maybe through web or through other platform's. 

Remember to cover every single point mentioned with explanation and documentary evidence, references with contacts. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

simaria_c said:


> On the whole seems like you need to prove you worked as software developer and not website designer. Is that correct. You need to give details of actual projects you managed, possibly get all details also from your employer on their letter head to make strong case. Give very detailed information on how you were developing software maybe through web or through other platform's.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Yeah i think so.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

simaria_c said:


> On the whole seems like you need to prove you worked as software developer and not website designer. Is that correct. You need to give details of actual projects you managed, possibly get all details also from your employer on their letter head to make strong case. Give very detailed information on how you were developing software maybe through web or through other platform's.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


But how should I reply to nj. I mean the issues they pointed out, should i reply for all of them on single page or may be company's letter head signed by hr or director.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## simaria_c (May 6, 2017)

harinderjitf5 said:


> Yeah i think so.
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


Why would you old company give your reference as a website designer instead of developer? Also weren't their contact details given by you? Trying to understand why they took all the effort to visit. When they could have emailed it called. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

simaria_c said:


> On the whole seems like you need to prove you worked as software developer and not website designer. Is that correct. You need to give details of actual projects you managed, possibly get all details also from your employer on their letter head to make strong case. Give very detailed information on how you were developing software maybe through web or through other platform's.
> 
> Remember to cover every single point mentioned with explanation and documentary evidence, references with contacts.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




Very neatly explained..


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

harinderjitf5 said:


> But how should I reply to nj. I mean the issues they pointed out, should i reply for all of them on single page or may be company's letter head signed by hr or director.
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk




Very valid points posted by fellow member. Build up a strong case now. Possibly hire someone with experience who has handled such cases before..


----------



## simaria_c (May 6, 2017)

shets said:


> Very valid points posted by fellow member. Build up a strong case now. Possibly hire someone with experience who has handled such cases before..


Agree and be honest and transparent, just providing evidence is not enough. Being transparent and giving all possible details will make your case strong. 

You may also be able to bring a point that you could have also applied as Website designer as that occupation is also available for migration (check this if it's actually available on skilled lists) but since you are not a designer you chose software developer as that's your skill. And again link your claim to your actual delivery of projects / tasks managed. Explanation and Evidence with references

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

harinderjitf5 said:


> Actually my HR was not there. So project manaher handled them.
> This is what they have written in NJ:-
> 
> ✃ The lack of documentary evidence of your employment at the business.
> ...


Did you apply through an agent or by yourself?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

kaushik_91 said:


> Did you apply through an agent or by yourself?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Myself as my some frd gudied me as they got their pr on the same basis.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

harinderjitf5 said:


> Myself as my some frd gudied me as they got their pr on the same basis.
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


Oh..ok..I guess try to approach a registered MARA agent and see if they can help you out.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Ok thanks.


kaushik_91 said:


> Did you apply through an agent or by yourself?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Myself as my some frd gudied me as they got their pr on the same basis.


kaushik_91 said:


> Oh..ok..I guess try to approach a registered MARA agent and see if they can help you out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kaushik_91 said:


> Oh..ok..I guess try to approach a registered MARA agent and see if they can help you out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I agree, only specialist can advise in such a case.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

harinderjitf5 said:


> Ok thanks.
> Myself as my some frd gudied me as they got their pr on the same basis.
> 
> 
> ...





Also, please ensure you speak to as many consultants as possible and then close the one who you feel is right for the job..not all mara agents/consultants are worthy of our time..

Wish you luck Mate..


----------



## simaria_c (May 6, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I agree, only specialist can advise in such a case.


I agree, but you'll have to find a good expert. Many MARA agents don't support their own clients as their reputation goes at stake. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

I received CO contact yesterday 10 August to respond to Natural Justice request.

Apparently, during employment verification, my ex director missed up some key dates, like employment and promotion dates, but confirmed all positions I held at the organisation.

The organisation has agreed to provide supporting letter on letterhead confirming the correct details and apologising for the miss-up. Will that be sufficient?! Any suggestions please?!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

harinderjitf5 said:


> Ok thanks.
> Myself as my some frd gudied me as they got their pr on the same basis.
> 
> 
> ...


As others suggested try to find some reliable agent.. 

In my opinion based on the letter I guess the following(only guess don't seems as negativity)

Apart from your job role they doubt your company's credibility due to phone unattended and register issue.

In my honest opinion you need to address all of the points mentioned in NJ.

If possible get the client references of your company for the projects, which you worked earlier.

Earlier agreements with the clients will also support the new references.

All the best for you to sort out NJ.


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

Only one reported Grant today on the forum

Yesterday's most of the Grants were from GSM Brisbane, has anybody noticed from GSM Adelaide?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

*Finally..*

Got my Grant Email Today  after 14 Months of wait (6 June 2016 to 11 August 2017)

Thank you all for keeping me sane


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

balajimkala said:


> Got my Grant Email Today  after 14 Months of wait (6 June 2016 to 11 August 2017)
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for keeping me sane




Many congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

balajimkala said:


> Got my Grant Email Today  after 14 Months of wait (6 June 2016 to 11 August 2017)
> 
> Thank you all for keeping me sane


Congrats.May I know when you submitted the application and when you got invite.
Timeline please.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

Himadri said:


> Many congratulations
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Which GSM?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

balajimkala said:


> Got my Grant Email Today  after 14 Months of wait (6 June 2016 to 11 August 2017)
> 
> Thank you all for keeping me sane


Congrats Balaji..Ur timeline please

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

balajimkala said:


> Got my Grant Email Today  after 14 Months of wait (6 June 2016 to 11 August 2017)
> 
> Thank you all for keeping me sane


Congratulations mate..


----------



## bhupendrababun (Jun 13, 2016)

balajimkala said:


> Got my Grant Email Today  after 14 Months of wait (6 June 2016 to 11 August 2017)
> 
> Thank you all for keeping me sane


Congratulations 
What is your IED?

Cheers 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

balajimkala said:


> Got my Grant Email Today  after 14 Months of wait (6 June 2016 to 11 August 2017)
> 
> Thank you all for keeping me sane


Congrats Balaji


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

bnetkunt said:


> Congrats.May I know when you submitted the application and when you got invite.
> Timeline please.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Thank you all.

261311 - 189
13/02/16TE-A
14/02/16:Result- L-83; R-74; S-90; W-76
10/03/16:ACS Submit
22/03/16:ACS reduced Exp.
08/04/16:ACS Result 2nd application
08/04/16:Medicals Submitted
25/05/16:Invitation Received-(189:60;489:70)
*06/06/16:Application Submitted*
14/06/16ocuments requested
15/06/16:Submitted
01/06/17:Call from Australian High Commission, Delhi
01/06/17:Last job Payslips & Bank Statements Sent 
10/08/17:Called Australia Immigration office and found out my HAP ID was not updated.
*11/08/17:Grant Received (14 months)*


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

jitender.purohit said:


> Congrats Balaji


Thanks Jitender


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

bhupendrababun said:


> Congratulations
> What is your IED?
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Thanks Bhupendra.

IED: June 2018


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

rvd said:


> Congratulations mate..


Thanks rvd


----------



## bhupendrababun (Jun 13, 2016)

balajimkala said:


> Thanks Bhupendra.
> 
> IED: June 2018


So you have done the medicals and PCC again.

Cheers 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

bhupendrababun said:


> So you have done the medicals and PCC again.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yes. Because the earlier one expired. 

All the best mate.


----------



## Maverick_VJ (Sep 26, 2016)

balajimkala said:


> Got my Grant Email Today  after 14 Months of wait (6 June 2016 to 11 August 2017)
> 
> Thank you all for keeping me sane


Congratulations and all the best in your endeavors. I understand that you had a EV call as well right sometime back. Can you post your timeline with relevant contact dates from CO's and updates ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

Maverick_VJ said:


> Congratulations and all the best in your endeavors. I understand that you had a EV call as well right sometime back. Can you post your timeline with relevant contact dates from CO's and updates ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thank you maverick.

261311 - 189
13/02/16TE-A
14/02/16:Result- L-83; R-74; S-90; W-76
10/03/16:ACS Submit
22/03/16:ACS reduced Exp.
08/04/16:ACS Result 2nd application
08/04/16:Medicals Submitted
25/05/16:Invitation Received-(189:60;489:70)
*06/06/16:Application Submitted*
14/06/16ocuments requested
15/06/16:Submitted
01/06/17:Call from Australian High Commission, Delhi
01/06/17:Last job Payslips & Bank Statements Sent 
10/08/17:Called Australia Immigration office and found out my HAP ID was not updated.
*11/08/17:Grant Received (14 months)*


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

balajimkala said:


> Thank you maverick.
> 
> 261311 - 189
> 13/02/16TE-A
> ...


What do you mean by "HAP ID was not updated" ?


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

hasansins said:


> What do you mean by "HAP ID was not updated" ?


Somehow they dont see my latest HAP ID linked to my account - though I see it online. So, the staff on call asked me for the latest HAP ID and added it to my application and transferred it to the CO - as she explained it to me.

May be its just a coincidence that i'm granted the next day. 

by the way, i used skype to call them. exactly at 4:01 a.m and ended up 18th on queue in just one minute delay.


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

balajimkala said:


> Somehow they dont see my latest HAP ID linked to my account - though I see it online. So, the staff on call asked me for the latest HAP ID and added it to my application and transferred it to the CO - as she explained it to me.
> 
> May be its just a coincidence that i'm granted the next day.
> 
> by the way, i used skype to call them. exactly at 4:01 a.m and ended up 18th on queue in just one minute delay.


Hi Balaji, please guide how can we call them through Skype. Do they have any specific skype ID?


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

jitender.purohit said:


> Hi Balaji, please guide how can we call them through Skype. Do they have any specific skype ID?


Someone recently posted this number: +611300364613 (press 3 from the IVR menu once connected)

I used skype to call the above number. You need to buy credit in Skype. I bought 900RS credit considering long wait in the call. 

But if you call exactly at 4 AM IST, the chances of waiting is less. I called at 4:01am and I waited for 30 minutes before I got connected.

<*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

I will be logging out from here.

Good luck everyone  My prayers still continue for all of you.


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

Congrats balaji!!!
Did u update on immitracker?


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

sara26 said:


> Congrats balaji!!!
> Did u update on immitracker?


I think my details got removed due to inactivity. its been long.let me check.

I have updated it jut now.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

chinkyjenn said:


> Hey guys, I added myself in this list
> 
> chinkyjenn 19-Apr-17
> ktoda	5-May
> ...


where did you get this list from.. old posts.. this list no longer exists all listed here except you have got their grants and must be in Australia.. You would need to find a new list  the list is from late 2015


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

simaria_c said:


> Why would you old company give your reference as a website designer instead of developer? Also weren't their contact details given by you? Trying to understand why they took all the effort to visit. When they could have emailed it called.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Verifcation may happen in different ways
1. over the phone
2. email
3. or personal visit

it could also have combination of either of those


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

harinderjitf5 said:


> Actually my HR was not there. So project manaher handled them.
> This is what they have written in NJ:-
> 
> ✃ The lack of documentary evidence of your employment at the business. *You would need to talk to your employer to try and find all the evidences that was not presented when asked for*
> ...


harinderjitf sorry to hear about the NJL that was sent to you. Well in my opinion you should prepare a letter which would clarify all the points highlighted by the verifying officer and all supporting documents should be provided for that. Note that you should provide a covering letter that would explain everything point wise. 
second page should mention all the new documents that you are attaching as evidence to your claims and the points raised on NJL

Hope things work out for you. best wishes with your application.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

balajimkala said:


> Got my Grant Email Today  after 14 Months of wait (6 June 2016 to 11 August 2017)
> 
> Thank you all for keeping me sane


Congratulations


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

harinderjitf5 said:


> Ok thanks.
> Myself as my some frd gudied me as they got their pr on the same basis.
> 
> 
> ...


Authorities performed there part of the checks and found the evidences presented unsatisfactory which caused this NJL to come along.. even after you submit the reply to the NJL there can be verifications again to confirm all that has been presented is authentic and the employers should be able to prove that. Based on the evidences provided DIBP officials would make their decision which may or may not be in your favor.

would wish you all the luck.


----------



## afolaseg (Apr 27, 2017)

FemiK said:


> I received CO contact yesterday 10 August to respond to Natural Justice request.
> 
> Apparently, during employment verification, my ex director missed up some key dates, like employment and promotion dates, but confirmed all positions I held at the organisation.
> 
> ...


Bro, is that the only reason stated? Can you Contact me on <*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks Vikas for your assitance. Actually I have provided salary statement, tax docs, contract photostates, promotoin letter and experience letter on company's letter head. Do you think I need to provide these docs again ?


simaria_c said:


> I agree, but you'll have to find a good expert. Many MARA agents don't support their own clients as their reputation goes at stake.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk





vikaschandra said:


> harinderjitf sorry to hear about the NJL that was sent to you. Well in my opinion you should prepare a letter which would clarify all the points highlighted by the verifying officer and all supporting documents should be provided for that. Note that you should provide a covering letter that would explain everything point wise.
> second page should mention all the new documents that you are attaching as evidence to your claims and the points raised on NJL
> 
> Hope things work out for you. best wishes with your application.



Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

balajimkala said:


> Somehow they dont see my latest HAP ID linked to my account - though I see it online. So, the staff on call asked me for the latest HAP ID and added it to my application and transferred it to the CO - as she explained it to me.
> 
> May be its just a coincidence that i'm granted the next day.
> 
> by the way, i used skype to call them. exactly at 4:01 a.m and ended up 18th on queue in just one minute delay.


Balaji,

congratulations on your grant!

What made you call them? Did someone suggest you to call them and check? Who did you get to talk, your CO? What did you ask them?

Thanks


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

Some of the grants given to 2016 applicants in last week has made it clear that DIBP is clearing the backlog as well as giving grants to the 2017 applicants. Lets hope Monday i.e. 14-Aug-2017 gets some more good news for some of us (I wish all of us).


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

do you think visa processing time will be 4-7 months again for 189 ? after clearing backlog.


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

bulop said:


> do you think visa processing time will be 4-7 months again for 189 ? after clearing backlog.


I hope so, but not in near future, probably will take 4-6 more months


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Did you get AHC call? 

AHC: Australian High Commission




harinderjitf5 said:


> Thanks Vikas for your assitance. Actually I have provided salary statement, tax docs, contract photostates, promotoin letter and experience letter on company's letter head. Do you think I need to provide these docs again ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

soshainaus said:


> balajimkala said:
> 
> 
> > Somehow they dont see my latest HAP ID linked to my account - though I see it online. So, the staff on call asked me for the latest HAP ID and added it to my application and transferred it to the CO - as she explained it to me.
> ...


What made me call?
Pure frustration considering no known case that took 14 months.

Who did I speak to?
I guess they're the customer support staffs - as she said, she had the case updated with latest hap ID and would transfer the case to the respective co. She also mentioned that everything else seems fine in terms of documents and keep patience and someone will revert them with an update.

What did I ask them?
I asked them if the documents are fine because I made a mistake returning the old hap ID on 13th month for health declaration without knowing I need to create a new one. So the status of the old one became active and the status was, "the panel is looking into this case.. blah blah." Though the other hap ID was connected in my Immi, I had an instinct that something was wrong with my old hap and my calls to Apollo hospitals were not helpful. So I asked her if she could help me with the status - especially I've been waiting more than the documented service standard and I'm worried if there's something missing.


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

I don't recommend anyone to call unless it's really important. From what I understood from the conversation, as long as the documents are attached, they really cannot give us updates on the application until the internal and external checks are finalised. And once it's finalised, the co will decide the Grant and response will be sent accordingly.

So if you really don't have any known/doubtful reasons to call, just keep cool. Well, I know it's easy said than done - I've waited for 14 months. And I'm sure everyone of you will get sooner than later.

Keep patience. Best of luck guys.

Cheers.


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Did you get grant??



balajimkala said:


> I don't recommend anyone to call unless it's really important. From what I understood from the conversation, as long as the documents are attached, they really cannot give us updates on the application until the internal and external checks are finalised. And once it's finalised, the co will decide the Grant and response will be sent accordingly.
> 
> So if you really don't have any known/doubtful reasons to call, just keep cool. Well, I know it's easy said than done - I've waited for 14 months. And I'm sure everyone of you will get sooner than later.
> 
> ...


----------



## rkn123 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi Expats,
I am a secondary applicant in PR application and waiting for the grant since May 2017 ( IP pressed) actual lodgement on 9th Feb 2017. Now my question is, I may need to travel outside Australia and wait till I get my grant. Should I update my change of address to DIBP? If done, Will affect application processing time again?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rkn123 said:


> Hi Expats,
> I am a secondary applicant in PR application and waiting for the grant since May 2017 ( IP pressed) actual lodgement on 9th Feb 2017. Now my question is, I may need to travel outside Australia and wait till I get my grant. Should I update my change of address to DIBP? If done, Will affect application processing time again?


If your period of stay is more then 15 days, it is advisable to inform the DIBP of your new address in case they need to contact you.
Also if you are out of Australia when the 189 is granted, you would have an IED

Change of address, should not have any bearing on the processing of your visa

Cheers


----------



## rkn123 (Feb 9, 2016)

Any grants today from Adelaide gSM, Heard few friends got their grants who are allocated to Brisbane after a long wait.


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> Did you get grant??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

balajimkala said:


> Yes


Congrats...if its not personal, may I ask why there is almost an year difference between document requested and submitted?


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

rkn123 said:


> Any grants today from Adelaide gSM, Heard few friends got their grants who are allocated to Brisbane after a long wait.


People who have lodged their visas in June 17 and July 17 are getting grants but very few from Jan 17 to April 17. But it is visible on Immi tracker that their profile is niche.


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

rkn123 said:


> Any grants today from Adelaide gSM, Heard few friends got their grants who are allocated to Brisbane after a long wait.




Have not seen Yet from GSM Adelaide. Let's hope tomorrow is Different day.

When did you lodge? Please share your timeline.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

jitender.purohit said:


> People who have lodged their visas in June 17 and July 17 are getting grants but very few from Jan 17 to April 17. But it is visible on Immi tracker that their profile is niche.


I didnt see who lodged their visa in july 2017 got grant..could you please post the link


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

balajimkala said:


> I don't recommend anyone to call unless it's really important. From what I understood from the conversation, as long as the documents are attached, they really cannot give us updates on the application until the internal and external checks are finalised. And once it's finalised, the co will decide the Grant and response will be sent accordingly.
> 
> So if you really don't have any known/doubtful reasons to call, just keep cool. Well, I know it's easy said than done - I've waited for 14 months. And I'm sure everyone of you will get sooner than later.
> 
> ...


Somebody shared his experience with me (it happened 2 years back though). He just called DIBP number after waiting for 3 months or so after visa lodge and 2 months after submitting all the docs asked by CO. He got his grant within 2 hours of that. He believes that his case was just lying there in the queue with everything completed but just was not picked up by the CO after submitting the docs and his call pushed them to pick up the case again from the queue.
I was wondering has anyone else had such a pleasant experience.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

soshainaus said:


> Somebody shared his experience with me (it happened 2 years back though). He just called DIBP number after waiting for 3 months or so after visa lodge and 2 months after submitting all the docs asked by CO. He got his grant within 2 hours of that. He believes that his case was just lying there in the queue with everything completed but just was not picked up by the CO after submitting the docs and his call pushed them to pick up the case again from the queue.
> I was wondering has anyone else had such a pleasant experience.


Probably its situation 2 yrs back. Now if you attempt to call them, then you need to struggle to get connected first . When you succeed, then they ask you to follow the modified timelines (8-11 months)


----------



## satban (Apr 19, 2016)

soshainaus said:


> Somebody shared his experience with me (it happened 2 years back though). He just called DIBP number after waiting for 3 months or so after visa lodge and 2 months after submitting all the docs asked by CO. He got his grant within 2 hours of that. He believes that his case was just lying there in the queue with everything completed but just was not picked up by the CO after submitting the docs and his call pushed them to pick up the case again from the queue.
> I was wondering has anyone else had such a pleasant experience.


I was running through forums in 2014. It seems back then a wait time of two weeks was considered mental. Average grant period after loading all documents was less than two weeks as well. So what your friend said might be true but not as of today.

You will be lucky to call and speak with someone in two hours today.


----------



## Tejinder297 (Mar 1, 2017)

Friend's i applied for 189 visa last year with 60 points, when i called DIBP they said they r processing from highest point to lowest that means if someone has 75 points he will get visa earlier nd I will have to wait till they reach 60. So is it possible to appear for Ielts again now and if I will get good bands, will they increase the points from 60 to 70 in visa application.
Please guide.


----------



## 12345678987 (May 10, 2017)

Tejinder297 said:


> Friend's i applied for 189 visa last year with 60 points, when i called DIBP they said they r processing from highest point to lowest that means if someone has 75 points he will get visa earlier nd I will have to wait till they reach 60. So is it possible to appear for Ielts again now and if I will get good bands, will they increase the points from 60 to 70 in visa application.
> Please guide.


70 points here and 5months one week since the received application .


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

Tejinder297 said:


> Friend's i applied for 189 visa last year with 60 points, when i called DIBP they said they r processing from highest point to lowest that means if someone has 75 points he will get visa earlier nd I will have to wait till they reach 60. So is it possible to appear for Ielts again now and if I will get good bands, will they increase the points from 60 to 70 in visa application.
> Please guide.


I don't believe this to be true. Visa grant is independent of your point. it depends on things like the completion of your documents and the complexity of your case. someone correct me if I'm wrong... 

I am also still waiting for my visa :/


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

soshainaus said:


> Somebody shared his experience with me (it happened 2 years back though). He just called DIBP number after waiting for 3 months or so after visa lodge and 2 months after submitting all the docs asked by CO. He got his grant within 2 hours of that. He believes that his case was just lying there in the queue with everything completed but just was not picked up by the CO after submitting the docs and his call pushed them to pick up the case again from the queue.
> I was wondering has anyone else had such a pleasant experience.


I'd say it was just a coincidence. I doubt calling DIBP will have any impact on your visa application. It would definitely not gonna make them to give you grants any quicker.


----------



## rkn123 (Feb 9, 2016)

Himadri said:


> Have not seen Yet from GSM Adelaide. Let's hope tomorrow is Different day.
> 
> When did you lodge? Please share your timeline.
> 
> ...


__________________
ANZSCO : 261313 Software Engineer
Points: 55+5SS(VIC) points
EOI submitted: 1st Feb 2017
EOI Invitation: 7th Feb 2017
1st CO contact - 13th Feb 2017
Medicals: Delayed by 2 months due to medical reasons
Medicals Submitted on 30th April
2nd CO contact for Form 80
IP pressed 9th May 2017
Visa Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## haqa (Aug 12, 2016)

Waiting for grant from gsm.adelaide


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Tejinder297 said:


> Friend's i applied for 189 visa last year with 60 points, when i called DIBP they said they r processing from highest point to lowest that means if someone has 75 points he will get visa earlier nd I will have to wait till they reach 60. So is it possible to appear for Ielts again now and if I will get good bands, will they increase the points from 60 to 70 in visa application.
> Please guide.




Are you talking about EOI? 

You are confusing things in you post and probably confused DIBP too. 

Points have no IMPACT on visa processing. 

Points have impact on how (if) quickly you get ITA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Tejinder297 said:


> Friend's i applied for 189 visa last year with 60 points, when i called DIBP they said they r processing from highest point to lowest that means if someone has 75 points he will get visa earlier nd I will have to wait till they reach 60. So is it possible to appear for Ielts again now and if I will get good bands, will they increase the points from 60 to 70 in visa application.
> Please guide.


Even if you manage somehow to get 100 bands in IELTS, your processing will have no impact.

The scores make impact only till invite is received. After that we move in same bullock cart.


----------



## zachs (May 23, 2017)

Ha ha .. I like the term "Bullock Cart" .. Indeed we are all on a bullock cart considering the speed with which visa are getting granted..


----------



## mohsinkhan2006 (Dec 7, 2016)

sharma1981 said:


> Even if you manage somehow to get 100 bands in IELTS, your processing will have no impact.
> 
> The scores make impact only till invite is received. After that we move in same bullock cart.


Lolz Bullock cart.


----------



## QM110 (Aug 1, 2017)

No grant?..... patience patience patience!!!!


----------



## cadimi (Jan 6, 2016)

chinkyjenn said:


> I'd say it was just a coincidence. I doubt calling DIBP will have any impact on your visa application. It would definitely not gonna make them to give you grants any quicker.


I think it's not a coincidence as I have read a number of posts, 2016 gang, confirmed that they called DIBP after a long wait and asked COs for their processing. After a few hours to a few days later, grants were issued.
Having said that, the status quo seems to be different and unpredictable due to major changes to both DIBP and visa policy. So, as long as my patience is not running out quickly, I would never call COs. I hate those similar actions while I focus on my work too.
Cheers,


----------



## ravs18 (Aug 10, 2017)

*Compensation error in reference letter*

Guys,

My employer made an error in explaining my compensation in the reference letter. He had referred to my net income as a percentage to my gross receipts (something like "he received 8% of the total work he completed"), while he actually paid me gross receipts at the end of the year. 

And he has neglected to write down that my monthly expenses were expensed to the company expense account and I was not paid monthly but paid yearly on the amount of work executed.

My CO has asked for bank statements as well as PF. I can prove the yearly deposits on the bank statement as well as the taxes paid for them. I can even get the invoice for my monthly expenses for the employment with my employer's signature and a letter from him explaining how my compensation is calculated.

Is that enough? My worry is that the vaguely worded compensation in reference letter might cause me to receive a natural justice letter.

Many regards,

Rahul


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

ravs18 said:


> Guys,
> 
> My employer made an error in explaining my compensation in the reference letter. He had referred to my net income as a percentage to my gross receipts (something like "he received 8% of the total work he completed"), while he actually paid me gross receipts at the end of the year.
> 
> ...


Why not ask the employer to issue a corrected letter and then upload the same via "Update Us" button?


----------



## ravs18 (Aug 10, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Why not ask the employer to issue a corrected letter and then upload the same via "Update Us" button?


Dear Mr Sharma,

Thank you for your reply. Do you mean an updated reference letter or a letter explaining explaining the mistake and explaining my compensation? Actually he has issued reference letters from 2009-2013 and all of them have the same error. I wish I had caught it earlier. I should have mentioned in my post earlier the reference letters in plural.

Many regards,

Rahul


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

chinkyjenn said:


> I don't believe this to be true. Visa grant is independent of your point. it depends on things like the completion of your documents and the complexity of your case. someone correct me if I'm wrong...
> 
> I am also still waiting for my visa :/


I'm waiting for mine too


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

ravs18 said:


> Dear Mr Sharma,
> 
> Thank you for your reply. Do you mean an updated reference letter or a letter explaining explaining the mistake and explaining my compensation? Actually he has issued reference letters from 2009-2013 and all of them have the same error. I wish I had caught it earlier. I should have mentioned in my post earlier the reference letters in plural.
> 
> ...


a) Was your employer same from 2009-2013?
b) If ans is (a) is YES, then you need only one reference letter (as per format on DIBP. No copy allowed). Get a fresh letter from the employer by correcting all mistakes and provide to CO/DIBP using "update us"
c) You need bank statements, payslips(1 per quarter is OK), form 16s for this duration as well


----------



## ravs18 (Aug 10, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> a) Was your employer same from 2009-2013?
> b) If ans is (a) is YES, then you need only one reference letter (as per format on DIBP. No copy allowed). Get a fresh letter from the employer by correcting all mistakes and provide to CO/DIBP using "update us"
> c) You need bank statements, payslips(1 per quarter is OK), form 16s for this duration as well


Dear Mr Sharma,

Thank you for your reply.

1. The employer was the same but I held different roles and the compensation was different too
2. Do I need to send only one reference letter still?
3. I have bank statements but not payslips as my monthly expenses were expensed in the company accounts. I could provide this statement signed and sealed by the company. As for the taxes it was filed as an ITR-V form but it is clearly mentioned in the form that the gross receipts I received for work done as well as TDS deducted was by my employer. Do you think this is good enough?

Many regards,

Rahul


----------



## satban (Apr 19, 2016)

In the meantime Australian parliament might crash due to citizenship crisis - http://www.capitalfm.co.ke/news/2017/08/australia-deputy-pm-caught-dual-citizenship-crisis/

Looks like someone will need a new PR.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

ravs18 said:


> Dear Mr Sharma,
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> ...


1. 1 letter should be OK. Check the sample on DIBP website for all required fields but DO NOT COPY STUFF from anywhere. If you have got multiple letters then its also OK but make sure to get all errors (if any) corrected in those.
2. If you are correcting something, then get 1 letter detailing everything with correct details. For highlighting designation changes you can attach promotion letters. Few HRs only issue letter with latest designations whereas few are OK to mention everything. So promotion letters/Salary revision letters serve as a good proof.

3. Bank statements are needed showing salary credits. A letter from company about salary credits will be useful. Submit any proof you have related to taxes.

Its all about submitting relevant proofs. Nothing to worry.


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

immitracker says average waiting day is 90-100 days for visa grant.

is this somehow accurate ?


----------



## TravelWorld (Oct 9, 2016)

bulop said:


> immitracker says average waiting day is 90-100 days for visa grant.
> 
> is this somehow accurate ?


I always take immitracker with a pinch of salt - while it gives a decent indication of things in the general sense, I would not make too much of it strictly number wise. My primary reasons are that it is a super-subset of the actual number of people applying (not everyone cares about putting their details online) and everyone has a distinct case (some get direct grant, some are contacted by CO multiple times and other get into situations like medicals, marriages or babies).

Keep your cool and hope for the best


----------



## 12345678987 (May 10, 2017)

bulop said:


> immitracker says average waiting day is 90-100 days for visa grant.
> 
> is this somehow accurate ?


no.

it completly depends on your case, the numbers there are a very.....veeeeery general estimate.

i have been waiting for 5months and nearly 2 weeks (160+ days?)


----------



## TravelWorld (Oct 9, 2016)

12345678987 said:


> no.
> 
> it completly depends on your case, the numbers there are a very.....veeeeery general estimate.
> 
> i have been waiting for 5months and nearly 2 weeks (160+ days?)


You are from Australia, living in Australia and aiming to be an expat to Australia. I am


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

TravelWorld said:


> You are from Australia, living in Australia and aiming to be an expat to Australia. I am


I thought we all are. Am I missing something here? Are guys joining the forum with other agendas now?

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

Panda112 said:


> I thought we all are. Am I missing something here? Are guys joining the forum with other agendas now?
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


What TravelWorld was trying to say is, the member 12345678987 , has mentioned in his Living in, Originally From, Expat at all these 3 values as Australia in his profile, where as we mention something like Living in current place like India, Originally from India and Expat at, ONLY HERE ,we mention as Australia


----------



## ravs18 (Aug 10, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> 1. 1 letter should be OK. Check the sample on DIBP website for all required fields but DO NOT COPY STUFF from anywhere. If you have got multiple letters then its also OK but make sure to get all errors (if any) corrected in those.
> 2. If you are correcting something, then get 1 letter detailing everything with correct details. For highlighting designation changes you can attach promotion letters. Few HRs only issue letter with latest designations whereas few are OK to mention everything. So promotion letters/Salary revision letters serve as a good proof.
> 
> 3. Bank statements are needed showing salary credits. A letter from company about salary credits will be useful. Submit any proof you have related to taxes.
> ...


Dear Mr Sharma,

Thank you for your reply. You have been most helpful.

Many regards,

Rahul


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

Anamica23 said:


> What TravelWorld was trying to say is, the member 12345678987 , has mentioned in his Living in, Originally From, Expat at all these 3 values as Australia in his profile, where as we mention something like Living in current place like India, Originally from India and Expat at, ONLY HERE ,we mention as Australia


Just being sarcastic. Looks like this wait has made everyone serious. 

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

Panda112 said:


> Just being sarcastic. Looks like this wait has made everyone serious.
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


 Didnt know you were being sarcastic... I guess this wait has changed so


----------



## tejas099 (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi,

Can anyone plz help in my case.

Applied for visa subclass 190 ,NSW,Business analyst with 65 points on oct 2015 received mail for more documents in dec 2015 and fulfilled the same within time line medical and pcc also updated and approved as per immiaccount. but still as on today also aug 2017 the application shows in assessment .

Called the call center number 0061131881 many a times during 2 years not getting any reply only getting reply of the application is in process.

mailed at the application center they also replied its in process and please do not raise more queries as its in process and we can not tell you the status.

its now 1.5 years after applying for visa can anybody plz help me:clock: 

Regards,

Tejas


----------



## Maverick_VJ (Sep 26, 2016)

tejas099 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone plz help in my case.
> 
> ...


Dear Tejas,

It is definitely tough for you as the wait had been for too long and all one can do is empathize. However, as per your update they had responded to you positively stating that the application is in process. So, honestly there is nothing much you can do but wait for any documents that they would request you if any, else you should be in line to get the grant soon as the backlogs are being cleared slowly but surely. There had been recent cases where the wait times were close to 14 months, so definitely there is hope and wait for any communication from them.

Wishing that you get the golden mail soon. Keep the faith brother.


----------



## Pranav1984 (Aug 9, 2016)

tejas099 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone plz help in my case.
> 
> ...


I am also waiting for 190 applied for sa in September 2015, immigration status 'received ' since the beginning. No co contact apart from acknowledgment mail from co in November 2015.


----------



## Maverick_VJ (Sep 26, 2016)

Pranav1984 said:


> I am also waiting for 190 applied for sa in September 2015, immigration status 'received ' since the beginning. No co contact apart from acknowledgment mail from co in November 2015.


Dear Pranav,

In your case, if there was no contact requesting any documents ever, I suggest that you use the Contact Us tab in the Immiaccount which takes you to a link of Global Complaint and feedback form. You can populate the details requesting for an update due to an unusually lengthy wait period. You should get a response within 2 weeks of raising a request though it might be a standard reply that your file is in process, but since there was no communication, it will not hurt requesting an update to just shake it up.

Cheers and wishing you get the grant soon.


----------



## subbu1981 (Oct 5, 2016)

Tejinder297 said:


> Friend's i applied for 189 visa last year with 60 points, when i called DIBP they said they r processing from highest point to lowest that means if someone has 75 points he will get visa earlier nd I will have to wait till they reach 60. So is it possible to appear for Ielts again now and if I will get good bands, will they increase the points from 60 to 70 in visa application.
> Please guide.


Hi Tejinder,

When did you call DIBP and get this reply ? Because if you look at the current pattern of visa grants , what DIBP is saying is true. I am asking you this just to understand my waiting period

I would advise you to try out PTE to score additional points, otherwise with 60 points your waiting time will be pretty high.




_________________
Mechanical Engg - 65 + 5 ( VIC 190 )

VIC 190 EOI submission : 28/03/2017
Invitation : 21/04/2017

VISA lodged : 10/06/2017 ( All documents except Medicals)
Co contact : 21/06/2017 ( for Medicals and Spouse Functional English proof) 
Info uploaded : 12/07/2017
Grant : xx:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mariner86 (Mar 6, 2017)

subbu1981 said:


> Hi Tejinder,
> 
> When did you call DIBP and get this reply ? Because if you look at the current pattern of visa grants , what DIBP is saying is true. I am asking you this just to understand my waiting period
> 
> ...


Both of you should see the nearest shrink ASAP.Enough with this priority topic.


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

subbu1981 said:


> Hi Tejinder,
> 
> When did you call DIBP and get this reply ? Because if you look at the current pattern of visa grants , what DIBP is saying is true. I am asking you this just to understand my waiting period
> 
> ...


hi subbu1981,

I have also applied for Victoria Nomination for the same job code 233512 as you

I have a some queries if you can answer:

1. how much experience do you had when u had applied for the state sponsorship?

2.they have asked me to provide the commitment letter on 3rd August, had they asked the same to you?

3. are you an offshore or onshore candidate ?

please answer it will be a great help.

TIA

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

subbu1981 said:


> Hi Tejinder,
> 
> When did you call DIBP and get this reply ? Because if you look at the current pattern of visa grants , what DIBP is saying is true. I am asking you this just to understand my waiting period
> 
> ...


OP was talking about waiting after the visa lodge not in the EOI stage.


----------



## subbu1981 (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi Bunty


Answers to your questions:

1. I have 13 years of experience and my IELTS score was R 9, L 8.5, S 8.5, W 7.5

2. No, they did not ask for any more documents. I had uploaded the signed declaration form along with my CV. Is the commitment letter same as the declaration form ? 

3. I am an offshore candidate ?


I hope, I have answered your queries

TC

4.


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

subbu1981 said:


> Hi Bunty
> 
> 
> Answers to your questions:
> ...


thanks subbu for your time,

the commitment letter is different one.
i have 6.5 years of experience, half of yours-lol, and 7 each in English.

hope for a invite.
fingers crossed 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

mariner86 said:


> Both of you should see the nearest shrink ASAP.Enough with this priority topic.




Why will you say such thing? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

Looks like Visa approvals died again? Have not seen any traction this week so far!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## satban (Apr 19, 2016)

Himadri said:


> Looks like Visa approvals died again? Have not seen any traction this week so far!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is too annoying. The lack of clarity is even worse. Individual waiting for specific cases is understandable but appears there is an overall freeze to granting scenarios.


----------



## Pranav1984 (Aug 9, 2016)

Maverick_VJ said:


> Dear Pranav,
> 
> In your case, if there was no contact requesting any documents ever, I suggest that you use the Contact Us tab in the Immiaccount which takes you to a link of Global Complaint and feedback form. You can populate the details requesting for an update due to an unusually lengthy wait period. You should get a response within 2 weeks of raising a request though it might be a standard reply that your file is in process, but since there was no communication, it will not hurt requesting an update to just shake it up.
> 
> Cheers and wishing you get the grant soon.


I have already raised the concern with global feedback unit twice and also with commonwealth ombudsman. As per them, case is under assessment which is a standard reply and also that there is no fixed timeframe to finalise any case.


----------



## Maverick_VJ (Sep 26, 2016)

Pranav1984 said:


> I have already raised the concern with global feedback unit twice and also with commonwealth ombudsman. As per them, case is under assessment which is a standard reply and also that there is no fixed timeframe to finalise any case.


Then, there is nothing much could be done but to wait as you must have noticed there is never a known pattern on why there are delays on specific cases ? even after fulfilling the documentation and other requests from the CO's. I pray that you get your grant soon and yes, it becomes too frustrating for wait times like you and one can never decipher DIBP in this regard.

Cheers and keep the faith.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2017)

looking at your timeline suggests that you have lot of patience as this waiting time can be frustrating. just want to tell you something to make u feel better, you will get your grant someday. sometimes unexpected delays occur for various reasons, but your turn will come. waiting for almost a year is not an easy thing but they will reply you soon as you have already raised complaint with them and they should make a decision soon. 
do keep us posted of the good news. all the best mate.



Maverick_VJ said:


> Then, there is nothing much could be done but to wait as you must have noticed there is never a known pattern on why there are delays on specific cases ? even after fulfilling the documentation and other requests from the CO's. I pray that you get your grant soon and yes, it becomes too frustrating for wait times like you and one can never decipher DIBP in this regard.
> 
> Cheers and keep the faith.


----------



## Maverick_VJ (Sep 26, 2016)

Austimmiacnt said:


> looking at your timeline suggests that you have lot of patience as this waiting time can be frustrating. just want to tell you something to make u feel better, you will get your grant someday. sometimes unexpected delays occur for various reasons, but your turn will come. waiting for almost a year is not an easy thing but they will reply you soon as you have already raised complaint with them and they should make a decision soon.
> do keep us posted of the good news. all the best mate.


Thank you mate for your kind words as I definitely need them. 

I wish all of us the very best in our common quest. 

Cheers Buddy


----------



## TravelWorld (Oct 9, 2016)

*News Article*

Folks did anybody see the below article from May 2017? (may calm down the nerves of few people so no harm re-sharing I suppose!)

Citizenship, visa waiting times could increase amid staff cuts at Immigration Department - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

Anamica23 said:


> Congrats...if its not personal, may I ask why there is almost an year difference between document requested and submitted?


No. Teh documents were submitted in less than a week during June 2016. Even in June 2017, I have submitted the documents immediately. No delays 

261311 - 189
13/02/16: PTE-A
14/02/16: Result- L-83; R-74; S-90; W-76
10/03/16: ACS Submit
22/03/16: ACS reduced Exp.
08/04/16: ACS Result 2nd application
08/04/16: Medicals Submitted
25/05/16: Invitation Received-(189:60;489:70)
*06/06/16: Application Submitted
14/06/16: Documents Requested
15/06/16: Documents Submitted*
01/01/17: HAPPY NEW YEAR.
01/06/17: Call from Australian High Commission, Delhi
01/06/17: Last job Payslips & Bank Statements Requested by them & I've Sent them.
*23/06/17: CO mailed me for Health Declaration and PCC again as the last one got expired (one year over)
27/06/17: Submitted the documents again - New HAP ID, Health Declaration and PCC.*
10/08/17: Called Australia Immigration office and found out my HAP ID was not updated.
11/08/17:Grant Received (14 months)


----------



## tejas099 (Aug 11, 2017)

*thank you so much for such positive vibe*



Maverick_VJ said:


> Dear Tejas,
> 
> It is definitely tough for you as the wait had been for too long and all one can do is empathize. However, as per your update they had responded to you positively stating that the application is in process. So, honestly there is nothing much you can do but wait for any documents that they would request you if any, else you should be in line to get the grant soon as the backlogs are being cleared slowly but surely. There had been recent cases where the wait times were close to 14 months, so definitely there is hope and wait for any communication from them.
> 
> Wishing that you get the golden mail soon. Keep the faith brother.


Hi Maverick,

Thank you very much for positive msg, it really really means a lot because you can understand by this time many people around my circle also have forgotten that i applied such a wait, but also read today only that someone received the "THE GOLDEST GOLDEN MAIL" who applied in 2015 , i mean for him it would be the best thing happened on earth honestly i can very firmly understand, and also as you said its towards affirmative as they askd something from me. 

Hope and pray that this long wait must result in a swtst fruit.

Again thanks so much dear and wish you also the golden mail soon.

Be positive thats what i am following at this moment.

Regards,

Tejas


----------



## Maverick_VJ (Sep 26, 2016)

tejas099 said:


> Hi Maverick,
> 
> Thank you very much for positive msg, it really really means a lot because you can understand by this time many people around my circle also have forgotten that i applied such a wait, but also read today only that someone received the "THE GOLDEST GOLDEN MAIL" who applied in 2015 , i mean for him it would be the best thing happened on earth honestly i can very firmly understand, and also as you said its towards affirmative as they askd something from me.
> 
> ...


Bravo Brother ! Just keep the thought of you getting the grant in the tough chambers of your mind and sleep over it and very soon you and all the waiting souls including me will be blessed with the golden mail. Keep up the faith and trust.

Cheers


----------



## tejas099 (Aug 11, 2017)

*request for contact details*



balajimkala said:


> No. Teh documents were submitted in less than a week during June 2016. Even in June 2017, I have submitted the documents immediately. No delays
> 
> 261311 - 189
> 13/02/16: PTE-A
> ...


Hi dear,

First of all congratulations for the golden mail , can you please share the Australia Immigration office number you called at?

was it 0061131881 ?
if not this please share number. and any trick to get in touch with them.

Regards,

Tejas


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

tejas099 said:


> Hi dear,
> 
> First of all congratulations for the golden mail , can you please share the Australia Immigration office number you called at?
> 
> ...


Someone recently posted this number: +611300364613 (press 3 from the IVR menu once connected)

I used skype to call the above number. You need to buy credit in Skype. I bought 900RS credit considering long wait in the call. 

But if you call exactly at 4 AM IST, the chances of waiting is less. I called at 4:01am and I waited for 30 minutes before I got connected.

Good luck Tejas.


----------



## santoshjhawar (Mar 14, 2017)

Dear All,
Can someone please help with information on below: 
I have recently updated/informed DIBP to add my spouse to existing application that's being assessed. Required documents for Partner has been submitted on 17th July. I am waiting for CO to contact on processing payment for additional applicant fees and medicals for partner. Please help with information on below questions: 

1. Is there online link to make payment or CO will process the payment? 
2. Do you know roughly how long it takes for processing/adding the applicant - Been waiting for over a month on this. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

santoshjhawar said:


> Dear All,
> Can someone please help with information on below:
> I have recently updated/informed DIBP to add my spouse to existing application that's being assessed. Required documents for Partner has been submitted on 17th July. I am waiting for CO to contact on processing payment for additional applicant fees and medicals for partner. Please help with information on below questions:
> 
> ...


I am not 100% certain, but as far as i can recall, your CO will send you payment instructions and then you will need to pay, there are few options on how to pay. 

No clear timelines.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Wishing everyone a very successful and grantful week!


----------



## santoshjhawar (Mar 14, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I am not 100% certain, but as far as i can recall, your CO will send you payment instructions and then you will need to pay, there are few options on how to pay.
> 
> No clear timelines.


Thanks very much Andrey. 
Fingers Crossed - waiting is the only option i believe for now...


----------



## Maverick_VJ (Sep 26, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Wishing everyone a very successful and grantful week!


Thank you Andy! But as usual Monday's are dull and there is silence. Wishing everyone a speedy grant. Do you hear us CO's :drum: ?


----------



## 12345678987 (May 10, 2017)

It seems like there were no grants today on immitracker.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

12345678987 said:


> It seems like there were no grants today on immitracker.


one 190 was reported in immitracker other than that nothing..


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

If they will keep on processing visas like this, the backlog will keep on increasing and consequently the waiting time for people like us will also increase. This is so annoying.


----------



## 12345678987 (May 10, 2017)

jitender.purohit said:


> If they will keep on processing visas like this, the backlog will keep on increasing and consequently the waiting time for people like us will also increase. This is so annoying.


they processed a large number of applications last week. But unfortunately what you said is true, lets hope there was just an issue with the system or something like that today.


----------



## rkn123 (Feb 9, 2016)

*Primary applicant occupation change*

Hi All,

What if primary applicant changes a job/stop working any more and his/her 189/190 visa is awaiting for grant? What are the implications? Can you please clarify?


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

rkn123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What if primary applicant changes a job/stop working any more and his/her 189/190 visa is awaiting for grant? What are the implications? Can you please clarify?


I think that respective individual should fill up 1022 change in circumstances form and notify DIBP about it. Lets wait to hear more from the experts here who might have been through a similar situation.

Cheers,
Kaushik.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rkn123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What if primary applicant changes a job/stop working any more and his/her 189/190 visa is awaiting for grant? What are the implications? Can you please clarify?


There is no implication 
Your points are frozen on the date of the invite
Just inform the CO by filing a Form 1022 that you have stopped working
Or changed jobs and give new email ids and addresses etc if applicable 

Cheers


----------



## 12345678987 (May 10, 2017)

a good number of grants today.

thing is i was getting hopeful because the grants where getting closer and closer to my "lodged date" and now they passed my date like they skipped my application LOL. (6 april '17)


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

no grants today?


----------



## sokauoc (Sep 4, 2016)

Did your last update date change after lodgement? probably after CO contact. My last update date remain same as lodgement date(19 June 2017) even after CO allocation ( Nothing asked though)

Does this mean CO has not looked in to application yet even it was allocated to him ?


----------



## Maverick_VJ (Sep 26, 2016)

as1986 said:


> no grants today?


There are and would be always .

By Immitracker data, it is 2 till now and read as Nationality: Occupation Name: Lodgement Date:Onshore/ Offshore

1. Philippines: Civil Engineer: 22/07/2017: Offshore

2. Russia: Electronics Engineer: 11/02/2016: Offshore

May the grants speed up. Godspeed


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

No major progress as such today. I think only 2 grants as per immitracker


----------



## sdilshad (Jun 28, 2016)

12345678987 said:


> a good number of grants today.
> 
> thing is i was getting hopeful because the grants where getting closer and closer to my "lodged date" and now they passed my date like they skipped my application LOL. (6 april '17)


Not noticing any April grants , June, July,may applicants are getting grants. I applied on 3rd April


----------



## 12345678987 (May 10, 2017)

sdilshad said:


> Not noticing any April grants , June, July,may applicants are getting grants. I applied on 3rd April


there are some grants for april on immitracker just sort by lodgement date and youll find them


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

sdilshad said:


> Not noticing any April grants , June, July,may applicants are getting grants. I applied on 3rd April


Join the club.mine was lodged on 21st April.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ (Sep 26, 2016)

sdilshad said:


> Not noticing any April grants , June, July,may applicants are getting grants. I applied on 3rd April


Brother ! This is absolute injustice and all I can say is that "The Lunatics have taken over the asylum"  .

Welcome to the waiting club


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi guys, after lodgement of VISA application in how many days should the docs be uploaded?

Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

trombokk said:


> Hi guys, after lodgement of VISA application in how many days should the docs be uploaded?
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


There is no deadline as such when you submit the application 
You can upload at your own sweet will.
But the sooner you do it, better for you 

But if for some reason you can't, then Once a CO has been allotted to you and he has contacted you, he may give you a deadline to upload all the relevant documents, failing which he may finalise your application with the already available documents with him

You cannot indefinitely keep the application hanging without a valid reason acceptable to the CO

Cheers


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

Do I have a week's time to upload all the docs before the CO is allotted?

Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

trombokk said:


> Do I have a week's time to upload all the docs before the CO is allotted?
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


Most probably the CO will be allotted in 3/4 weeks after application 
I took nearly 10 days to upload all the documents after checking them throughly 

Cheers


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks a lot for the info. I have lodged my application today. I am hopeful to upload the docs in a week's time. 
Does it take time to upload the docs online, I mean can it be uploaded in one day if all the docs are ready?

Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

trombokk said:


> Thanks a lot for the info. I have lodged my application today. I am hopeful to upload the docs in a week's time.
> Does it take time to upload the docs online, I mean can it be uploaded in one day if all the docs are ready?
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


You can do it with in two hours. But dont rush.. take your time, verify thoroughly and upload


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

trombokk said:


> Thanks a lot for the info. I have lodged my application today. I am hopeful to upload the docs in a week's time.
> Does it take time to upload the docs online, I mean can it be uploaded in one day if all the docs are ready?
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


The time taken depends on the uploading speed allowed by your ISP and your confidence

If you have a high speed internet connection and are very confident, you can finish the uploading in an hour

I uploaded nearly 80 documents and I was very cautious, checking each upload very throughly at every stage, I took so much time

Cheers


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Most probably the CO will be allotted in 3/4 weeks after application
> I took nearly 10 days to upload all the documents after checking them throughly
> 
> Cheers


i was in that impression, for my case CO was assigned in 10 days and i missed PCC submission due to less time  ..see my situation waiting for last 4months..dont submit any documents until u have everything..possibility of direct grant is more..if a CO is assigned then u r case will b delayed further


----------



## 12345678987 (May 10, 2017)

omsaibaba said:


> i was in that impression, for my case CO was assigned in 10 days and i missed PCC submission due to less time  ..see my situation waiting for last 4months..dont submit any documents until u have everything..possibility of direct grant is more..if a CO is assigned then u r case will b delayed further


althought what is said here is true but its not always the case even with all docs you sometimes dont get a direct grant. But still you should upload everything you can before getting a CO.

the earlier you upload your docs the better.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2017)

yes always good idea to frontload all docs to avoid any delays. never wait for co to ask for document, if you have document available , upload it in the beginning. i have done medicals and pcc even before getting invitation as i am planning to frontload all docs.


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks all for the info and the quick response. What I can understand from the responses is to upload all the docs as soon as possible with caution (better if uploaded all at once) and if it is uploaded before CO is allotted then there is hope of direct grant and allotment of CO is unpredictable as it can happen anytime between 1 to 4 weeks time period.

Cheers


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

omsaibaba said:


> i was in that impression, for my case CO was assigned in 10 days and i missed PCC submission due to less time  ..see my situation waiting for last 4months..dont submit any documents until u have everything..possibility of direct grant is more..if a CO is assigned then u r case will b delayed further


Happened with me as well. I thought I can get all the things done before CO contacts but CO contacted me on the 9th day after lodge. Since then, even after providing everything that was asked, no response afterwards. It has been 2.5 months.


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

12345678987 said:


> a good number of grants today.
> 
> thing is i was getting hopeful because the grants where getting closer and closer to my "lodged date" and now they passed my date like they skipped my application LOL. (6 april '17)


Same here. Grants given to applications lodged after my lodge date, some even after CO contact. When will my turn come?


----------



## sokauoc (Sep 4, 2016)

Any one here only got CO allocation ( NO CO contact though ) after lodgement ? Does your last update date and lodgement same or different ?

;


----------



## sdilshad (Jun 28, 2016)

Maverick_VJ said:


> sdilshad said:
> 
> 
> > Not noticing any April grants , June, July,may applicants are getting grants. I applied on 3rd April
> ...


Best of luck to all of us , ? hopefully one of us will get the grant soon


----------



## sdilshad (Jun 28, 2016)

kaushik_91 said:


> sdilshad said:
> 
> 
> > Not noticing any April grants , June, July,may applicants are getting grants. I applied on 3rd April
> ...


Ok , when did you get co contact?I would like to mention my visa subclass is 489


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

Guys any updates from Nov or Dec 2016 applicants? I see June July 2017 being processed as per the immitracker..


----------



## pasupus (Jul 2, 2016)

Hello guys, I am happy to share that I've received my grant yesterday. Hope everyone else in the group get one soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

pasupus said:


> Hello guys, I am happy to share that I've received my grant yesterday. Hope everyone else in the group get one soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats...your timeline please! 

Cheers,
Kaushik.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sdilshad (Jun 28, 2016)

pasupus said:


> Hello guys, I am happy to share that I've received my grant yesterday. Hope everyone else in the group get one soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats... when did you apply!


----------



## pasupus (Jul 2, 2016)

kaushik_91 said:


> Congrats...your timeline please!
> 
> Cheers,
> Kaushik.
> ...




12/Jun/2017:
Application lodged.

19/Jun/2017: 
CO contacted for Form-80 of self and spouse along with Medicals for self, spouse and child. Submitted Form-80 on the same day. Medicals submitted by eClinic on 30/Jun/2017. 

30/Jun/2017:
"Information Provided" 

23/Aug/2017: Grant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A-K (Apr 18, 2017)

as1986 said:


> Guys any updates from Nov or Dec 2016 applicants? I see June July 2017 being processed as per the immitracker..


There is no set pattern
From 2016 aug jun jul all processed some april ones left
From 2017 jun jul being processed and I'm in may and still nothing lol
There is no way to see it coming just stay positive and dont anticipate. Its very hard though.

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ash144 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi guys! I recently lodged 189 visa and uploaded all docs except form 80 & 1221. Could any one please tell me if these forms are mandatory for offshore applicants? As I heared that it is mandatory only for onshore applicant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ash144 said:


> Hi guys! I recently lodged 189 visa and uploaded all docs except form 80 & 1221. Could any one please tell me if these forms are mandatory for offshore applicants? As I heared that it is mandatory only for onshore applicant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is not mandatory for any applicant whether onshore or offshore 

It is recommended by DIBP to upload for everyone

If you don't upload them, and the CO feels that he requires the details given in the forms , he will ask you to upload the same

So it's your choice if you want to upload it or not voluntarily 

Cheers


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

Ash144 said:


> Hi guys! I recently lodged 189 visa and uploaded all docs except form 80 & 1221. Could any one please tell me if these forms are mandatory for offshore applicants? As I heared that it is mandatory only for onshore applicant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Salam,

although not mandatory.... i have seen a lot of cases where it is usually asked by the CO.... 

I uploaded that even without CO asking it ...for me and my wife both (2 forms each)... infact, my wife forgot the date below her signature so they asked for it in the CO contact.. so i can assume they required it in my case..!

since you have aiming for the direct grant.. i dont see any problem in uploading that...
which scenario would you prefer..

1. CO sees it.. and considers it extra (so not required and no impact on processing time)
2. CO needs it and request for it (delay in processing)

I would choose 2 any day..


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

pasupus said:


> Hello guys, I am happy to share that I've received my grant yesterday. Hope everyone else in the group get one soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats buddy. Would request you to let us know your occupation code and if you have dependents as well in your application.


----------



## pasupus (Jul 2, 2016)

jitender.purohit said:


> Congrats buddy. Would request you to let us know your occupation code and if you have dependents as well in your application.




Hello Jitender,

Thank you, code is 262111 and I have my wife and daughter included in the application.


Regards,
Srinivas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

Ash144 said:


> Hi guys! I recently lodged 189 visa and uploaded all docs except form 80 & 1221. Could any one please tell me if these forms are mandatory for offshore applicants? As I heared that it is mandatory only for onshore applicant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes, you must fill them have your application complete and to avoid CO contact.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishek.kiet (May 28, 2014)

*time lines*



kaushik_91 said:


> Congrats...your timeline please!
> 
> Cheers,
> Kaushik.
> ...


Please share your timelines.


----------



## jiekhang (Jul 1, 2016)

May I know how long does it normally take for CO to decide on visa grant after replying to IMMI s56 Request for More Information?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jiekhang said:


> May I know how long does it normally take for CO to decide on visa grant after replying to IMMI s56 Request for More Information?


Request for more information is not a milestone by which anyone can ascertain at what stage your application is.
You only have this satisfaction that your application is being processed

You have to wait for the next Co contact or grant patiently 

Cheers


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Ash144 said:


> Hi guys! I recently lodged 189 visa and uploaded all docs except form 80 & 1221. Could any one please tell me if these forms are mandatory for offshore applicants? As I heared that it is mandatory only for onshore applicant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is recommended to upload both the forms; however Form 80 is required all applicants.

As far as I know it is mentioned anywhere that it is mandatory only for onshore applicant. 

All the best..


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

Hello Mates, any idea why DIBP is not picking up 2613 occupation codes, specifically for NSW 190 it is not happening at all. What is stopping them to do this? Is there already enough availability of resources with 2613 occupation code in Australia?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jitender.purohit said:


> Hello Mates, any idea why DIBP is not picking up 2613 occupation codes, specifically for NSW 190 it is not happening at all. What is stopping them to do this? Is there already enough availability of resources with 2613 occupation code in Australia?


I believe logically thinking that There would be separate teams processing 189 and 190 visas as they are under separate categories 

But within the teams, ANzsco codes would not be the reason for delays in processing.
The day DIBP will find that they have sufficient resources available for a particular ANzsco code, they will remove it from the eligible list. So I doubt that is the reason.
You are just feeling the pressure and being paranoid 

All said and done, there appears to be a shortage of manpower in DIBP or introduction of additional checks requiring more time for each case processing, which is evident in the steadily increasing wait time in processing

Cheers


----------



## 12345678987 (May 10, 2017)

Guys I hate to be the bearer of bad news again but I just checked the diac website and it's bad

75 per cent of applications processed	11 Months
90 per cent of applications processed 15 Months

I honestly don't know how to feel. It feels like the carpet is being pulled from under my feet. The target keeps getting further and further.


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

12345678987 said:


> Guys I hate to be the bearer of bad news again but I just checked the diac website and it's bad
> 
> 75 per cent of applications processed	11 Months
> 90 per cent of applications processed 15 Months
> ...


well you are veryyyyy late to the party...  this happened like a couple of weeks earlier... 

buttt... make sure your emphasis is on the *past tense* of these sentences...these figures are meant to show you how they processed the cases in last few months only... ever since changes started happening in april may period... visas have stopped flowing and the usual 'july burst/floodgates/ rain' of grants is still awaited.. reasons for that are still a hot topic of debate and you will find a lot of theories on that here and on the internet...August has picked up some pace( as per immitracker) and these processing times (which are probably generated automatically) are bound to decrease...

So the takeaway from all this is that... these figures are only for prdiction..nothing else....We hope for speedy grants for all in the coming month and not let these "figures of the past" pull any of the carpets we are standing on..  

Best of Luck!


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

This week has been unusually quiet compared to last one. Though few direct grants and long term pending ones observed but in overall not much to boost about.

I guess in September, DIBP might lower the processing time considering better outcomes in the Month of July/ August than in May / June.

Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## cchavez (Aug 30, 2017)

sandipgp said:


> This is latest list of people who are waiting for grant from GSM Adelaide. Lets track their progress here.
> 
> ktoda	5-May
> deepgill	25-Aug
> ...



Count me in! lodged mine on 17 Aug


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

cchavez said:


> Count me in! lodged mine on 17 Aug


count me in visa lodged Mar 16th
CO contact March 26th
Documents submitted March 27th...

waiting..


----------



## cchavez (Aug 30, 2017)

How long is the processing time now?



ACS Skills Assessment applied 20 June 2017
Skills Assessment received 18 July 2017 
ACT state sponsorship applied 18 July 2017
EOI submitted 18 July 2017
ACT state sponsorship received 17 August 2017
Skilled Independent 190 Visa lodged 17 August 2017
Health Exams done 28 August 2017
Case Officer emailed for health exam 29 August 2017


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

Himadri said:


> This week has been unusually quiet compared to last one. Though few direct grants and long term pending ones observed but in overall not much to boost about.
> 
> I guess in September, DIBP might lower the processing time considering better outcomes in the Month of July/ August than in May / June.
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed.


So it looks like we have only 3 months now, because there will be lot of holidays in the month of Dec and Jan and flow of grants will be too low


----------



## joshyakovlev (Jun 14, 2017)

Look alright on Immitracker for Dec-Jan mate too be fair, considering it is the middle of Summer and the Christmas holiday...


----------



## adeel060 (Aug 29, 2017)

omsaibaba said:


> cchavez said:
> 
> 
> > Count me in! lodged mine on 17 Aug
> ...


 count me in too applied for visa on 5th of july co contacted for partner's functional english on 1st of august. Information provided on 25th of august.


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

adeel060 said:


> count me in too applied for visa on 5th of july co contacted for partner's functional english on 1st of august. Information provided on 25th of august.


Add your case to myimmitracker.com. The largest voluntary data source available to us

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12345678987 (May 10, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> well you are veryyyyy late to the party...  this happened like a couple of weeks earlier...
> 
> buttt... make sure your emphasis is on the *past tense* of these sentences...these figures are meant to show you how they processed the cases in last few months only... ever since changes started happening in april may period... visas have stopped flowing and the usual 'july burst/floodgates/ rain' of grants is still awaited.. reasons for that are still a hot topic of debate and you will find a lot of theories on that here and on the internet...August has picked up some pace( as per immitracker) and these processing times (which are probably generated automatically) are bound to decrease...
> 
> ...


No I'm not late it did go up a few weeks ago I posted about it back then also, and people said its going to go back down and it shot up again.


----------



## cchavez (Aug 30, 2017)

adeel060 said:


> count me in too applied for visa on 5th of july co contacted for partner's functional english on 1st of august. Information provided on 25th of august.


what information did you provide for your partner's functional English?


----------



## adeel060 (Aug 29, 2017)

cchavez said:


> what information did you provide for your partner's functional English?


i have submitted my partner's ielts academic 7.0 overall. test date took place on 12th of this month.


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

12345678987 said:


> No I'm not late it did go up a few weeks ago I posted about it back then also, and people said its going to go back down and it shot up again.


Shot up? dude this information was updated on 18th of August... It has not been updated since then! 

It will updated next month for the month of august...


----------



## adeel060 (Aug 29, 2017)

Any grants guys??


----------



## silversulphur01 (Jul 23, 2016)

Situation in Australia has changed with respect to immigration.
1. DIBP staff cut.
2. Low priority given to visa/citizen grants.
3. NSW 190 getting slower due to population management and planning.

Hope people like me who are waiting for visa/citizen grants will get their grants.

*I have lodged my 190 NSW last year Dec. Still waiting for the grant.


----------



## Maverick_VJ (Sep 26, 2016)

adeel060 said:


> Any grants guys??


There is 1 grant reported today in Immitracker from India, Occupation Name: ICT BA; lodged on 02/05/2017.

Compared to previous week, it looks like the grants had slowed down for this week.


----------



## KimBokJoo (Apr 26, 2017)

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## whynotaustralia (Jul 6, 2016)

Maverick_VJ said:


> There is 1 grant reported today in Immitracker from India, Occupation Name: ICT BA; lodged on 02/05/2017.


They had completely forgotten about the ICT BA's. Good they remembered to clear at least one. Appears that our application is somewhere under piles of news papers, used tea cups and ashtrays.


----------



## silversulphur01 (Jul 23, 2016)

Hi All,

Received 190 Visa grant today.
Application Lodged 15 Dec 2016.
Occupation: BA

Thanks to everyone for keeping everyone motivated. 

Finally my wait is over.

Thanks,
SilverSulphur


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

silversulphur01 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received 190 Visa grant today.
> Application Lodged 15 Dec 2016.
> ...


Congrats

Timeline and CO contact details please


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

silversulphur01 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received 190 Visa grant today.
> Application Lodged 15 Dec 2016.
> ...


Congrats Mate!!


----------



## Maverick_VJ (Sep 26, 2016)

silversulphur01 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received 190 Visa grant today.
> Application Lodged 15 Dec 2016.
> ...


Congratulations Mate. All the very best.


----------



## silversulphur01 (Jul 23, 2016)

Visa Lodged: 15th Dec 2016
First CO Contact: 22nd Dec 2016 (Requested Documents/Meds)
Provided Documents for the First Contact: 2nd Jan 2017
Second CO Contact: 24th Feb 2017 (Requested form 80, 1221 and additional documents)
Provided Documents for the Second Contact: 8th March 2017
Third CO Contact: 25th April 2017 (Requested English score access)
Provided Info for Third contact: 2nd May 207
Received Grant: 1 Sept 2017
Team: Adelaide
Case officers: Every time new CO.


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

silversulphur01 said:


> Visa Lodged: 15th Dec 2016
> First CO Contact: 22nd Dec 2016 (Requested Documents/Meds)
> Provided Documents for the First Contact: 2nd Jan 2017
> Second CO Contact: 24th Feb 2017 (Requested form 80, 1221 and additional documents)
> ...


Many Congratulations....long runners are getting cleared....

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

silversulphur01 said:


> Visa Lodged: 15th Dec 2016
> First CO Contact: 22nd Dec 2016 (Requested Documents/Meds)
> Provided Documents for the First Contact: 2nd Jan 2017
> Second CO Contact: 24th Feb 2017 (Requested form 80, 1221 and additional documents)
> ...


Congratulations!!! Finally your wait is over!

Did you ever get to know any contact details (email or phone) of the COs? I am just wondering is it possible to get in touch with CO to know the status? It seems to me as if they forget about a file after asking for additional information.


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

Maverick_VJ said:


> Congratulations Mate. All the very best.


Hi.. what is 'Global FB' in your signature? I see you have been waiting for almost a year now. Hopefully you will get the grant next week.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

silversulphur01 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received 190 Visa grant today.
> Application Lodged 15 Dec 2016.
> ...


Congratulations Mate


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi all, very happy to inform you all I too have received my grant today 

Thank you to everyone who helped and a special shout out to Andrey!

Cheers!


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Hi all, very happy to inform you all I too have received my grant today
> 
> Thank you to everyone who helped and a special shout out to Andrey!
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats!!..Ur timeline please!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Hi all, very happy to inform you all I too have received my grant today
> 
> Thank you to everyone who helped and a special shout out to Andrey!
> 
> Cheers!


Many congrats

Timeline please along with ANZ code and CO contact details (docs requested etc).

Cheers


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Hi all, very happy to inform you all I too have received my grant today
> 
> Thank you to everyone who helped and a special shout out to Andrey!
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats mate!! heartiest congratulations, would appreciate if you can share the timelines please along with ANZ occupation code


----------



## Maverick_VJ (Sep 26, 2016)

soshainaus said:


> Hi.. what is 'Global FB' in your signature? I see you have been waiting for almost a year now. Hopefully you will get the grant next week.


Once my waiting window slides past 8 months, I raised a Global feedback request on their online portal form a d that is indicated in my timeline. Thank you for your wishes. Cheers 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ (Sep 26, 2016)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Hi all, very happy to inform you all I too have received my grant today
> 
> Thank you to everyone who helped and a special shout out to Andrey!
> 
> Cheers!


Yo Yo....great buddy. Congratulations and September started with a lot of promise. Cheers and relive the granted feeling......

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Hi all, very happy to inform you all I too have received my grant today
> 
> Thank you to everyone who helped and a special shout out to Andrey!
> 
> Cheers!


Gr8 dude...congratulations

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## AIMS17 (Feb 6, 2017)

Congratulations to all who recived grants.. 
May grants continue to flow like this allliked month


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Hi all, very happy to inform you all I too have received my grant today
> 
> Thank you to everyone who helped and a special shout out to Andrey!
> 
> Cheers!


Congratulations and all the best..


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

silversulphur01 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received 190 Visa grant today.
> Application Lodged 15 Dec 2016.
> ...


Congratulations and all the best


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

kaushik_91 said:


> Congrats!!..Ur timeline please!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Accountant (General) 70+5

190 Invite - 03 March 17
Visa Application - 22 April 17
CO Contact - 08 May 17
IP Pressed - 09 May 17
Grant - 01 Sep 17


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Accountant (General) 70+5
> 
> 190 Invite - 03 March 17
> Visa Application - 22 April 17
> ...


What was the CO contact for? What did he ask?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Hi all, very happy to inform you all I too have received my grant today
> 
> Thank you to everyone who helped and a special shout out to Andrey!
> 
> Cheers!


Congratulations


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi Friends,
It has been a journey of tremendous learning and loads of patience. Finally, with the blessings of the almighty, I have received my grant within 7 days of my VISA application, for me which is not less than a miracle and for that I am thankful to God. I would like to thank you all for the never-ending support and guidance during the whole process. I believe that the forum plays a vital role during the process which keeps us united and motivates us to move forward despite any hurdles that we face. Here goes my story.....

# Applied in 2015 but the occupation went off the list and I lost almost a year. 

# Lodged for assessment again in August 2016.Due to lack of experience the documents uploaded were not up to the mark and then the challenge started. 

# Changed my agent and got my assessment positive after almost 9 months of struggle. Got my qualification changed to degree after a second review.

# Submitted my EOI for Victoria on 31st may 2017 

# Got my invitation on 5th July 2017

# Took almost two months to arrange all the docs checked it twice-thrice and many times so that nothing is missing. 

# submitted birth certificate, bachelor's degree and marksheet, form 26 AS, Form 16, bank statement, ROR, form 80, 1221, PCC and medical.

# Lodged VISA application on 23rd August uploaded docs on 29th August 

# Got VISA grant on 31st August.

I think the biggest advantage of my application was that I had worked in the same company for 10 years which made the documentation lot more simpler.

The crux of the matter is that I was constantly on the case with the agent and never gave them the levy to take major decisions like which docs to upload, when to apply etc. 

All in all I do strongly believe that when u have the deepest desire to achieve a goal, the whole universe comes together to get you to it.

Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

trombokk said:


> Hi Friends,
> It has been a journey of tremendous learning and loads of patience. Finally, with the blessings of the almighty, I have received my grant within 7 days of my VISA application, for me which is not less than a miracle and for that I am thankful to God. I would like to thank you all for the never-ending support and guidance during the whole process. I believe that the forum plays a vital role during the process which keeps us united and motivates us to move forward despite any hurdles that we face. Here goes my story.....
> 
> # Applied in 2015 but the occupation went off the list and I lost almost a year.
> ...


Inspiring stuff trombokk..Congrats buddy!!..way to go!!..Hope to meet you in Australia!! 

Cheers,
Kaushik.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

So quick...
Congrates Trombok....

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

trombokk said:


> All in all I do strongly believe that when u have the deepest desire to achieve a goal, the whole universe comes together to get you to it.


Strongly agree


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

trombokk said:


> Hi Friends,
> It has been a journey of tremendous learning and loads of patience. Finally, with the blessings of the almighty, I have received my grant within 7 days of my VISA application, for me which is not less than a miracle and for that I am thankful to God. I would like to thank you all for the never-ending support and guidance during the whole process. I believe that the forum plays a vital role during the process which keeps us united and motivates us to move forward despite any hurdles that we face. Here goes my story.....
> 
> # Applied in 2015 but the occupation went off the list and I lost almost a year.
> ...




Many congratulations ! And now all the best for future.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ (Sep 26, 2016)

trombokk said:


> Hi Friends,
> It has been a journey of tremendous learning and loads of patience. Finally, with the blessings of the almighty, I have received my grant within 7 days of my VISA application, for me which is not less than a miracle and for that I am thankful to God. I would like to thank you all for the never-ending support and guidance during the whole process. I believe that the forum plays a vital role during the process which keeps us united and motivates us to move forward despite any hurdles that we face. Here goes my story.....
> 
> # Applied in 2015 but the occupation went off the list and I lost almost a year.
> ...


Congratulations mate! You deserved the fastest grant for what you have gone through before. Cheers and all the very best.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks a lot for wishes friends. All the best to those waiting for grant . May you all receive your grant at godspeed.

Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2017)

Anyone who applied to ACT for state sponsorship or waiting for decision , can send me PM and I can add you to the whatsapp group. When you message me , please make sure to reveal when you applied to ACT. 
This group is useful for people who applied to Canberra for state nomination. Let me know. Thanks .


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Hi all, very happy to inform you all I too have received my grant today
> 
> Thank you to everyone who helped and a special shout out to Andrey!
> 
> Cheers!


Congratulations


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Hi all, very happy to inform you all I too have received my grant today
> 
> Thank you to everyone who helped and a special shout out to Andrey!
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats mate. 



Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

kaushik_91 said:


> Inspiring stuff trombokk..Congrats buddy!!..way to go!!..Hope to meet you in Australia!!
> 
> Cheers,
> Kaushik.
> ...


Thanks mate. C u in Australia.

Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Really amazing.. Congratulations and all the best 



trombokk said:


> Hi Friends,
> It has been a journey of tremendous learning and loads of patience. Finally, with the blessings of the almighty, I have received my grant within 7 days of my VISA application, for me which is not less than a miracle and for that I am thankful to God. I would like to thank you all for the never-ending support and guidance during the whole process. I believe that the forum plays a vital role during the process which keeps us united and motivates us to move forward despite any hurdles that we face. Here goes my story.....
> 
> # Applied in 2015 but the occupation went off the list and I lost almost a year.
> ...


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

trombokk said:


> Thanks mate. C u in Australia.
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


Congratulations Mate. Hope the rest of the year goes on like this and we all receive our due grant soon.


----------



## santoshjhawar (Mar 14, 2017)

Dear All, 
can you please help me with below: 
I have recently submitted change of circumstances form to add my spouse to the existing application. While i wait for CO to process fees/add my spouse to application. Can i get her medicals done? 
Usually - DIBP specify if application is lodged/assessed - then not to do medical until advised by CO. However in this scenario my spouse is not added to application yet. 

Rest of the additional documents for spouse/relationship attached to myimmi.

Appreciate the guidance please.


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

santoshjhawar said:


> Dear All,
> can you please help me with below:
> I have recently submitted change of circumstances form to add my spouse to the existing application. While i wait for CO to process fees/add my spouse to application. Can i get her medicals done?
> Usually - DIBP specify if application is lodged/assessed - then not to do medical until advised by CO. However in this scenario my spouse is not added to application yet.
> ...


CO is likely to ask you for spouse's medicals and give you a HAP-ID. Plus, as you've added your spouse later, can you still find the option under immi account to organise health assessment for your spouse? I don't suppose so but maybe I'm mistaken

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## santoshjhawar (Mar 14, 2017)

Panda112 said:


> CO is likely to ask you for spouse's medicals and give you a HAP-ID. Plus, as you've added your spouse later, can you still find the option under immi account to organise health assessment for your spouse? I don't suppose so but maybe I'm mistaken
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


Thank you very much for the valuable information. I could see "organize health examination" option in myimmi. I suppose we can use that and fill in details of spouse to generate medical e-referral accordingly. 

I just had a thought rather than waiting for CO to add spouse to the existing application which i don't know how soon they will do considering current lengthy trends, better to get medicals done so that there wouldn't be any outstanding items. 

Thoughts please... 

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

santoshjhawar said:


> Thank you very much for the valuable information. I could see "organize health examination" option in myimmi. I suppose we can use that and fill in details of spouse to generate medical e-referral accordingly.
> 
> I just had a thought rather than waiting for CO to add spouse to the existing application which i don't know how soon they will do considering current lengthy trends, better to get medicals done so that there wouldn't be any outstanding items.
> 
> ...


If I were you, I would wait for the CO to ask me to submit the same
It's just 10 days process max end to end

Cheers


----------



## shyam99 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I was a silent spectator of this forum and had really lost interest reg the grant. Thankfully by the grace of god I have received my grant today @9:30AM IST. 

I wish everyone who is waiting for their grant get their's soon.


Thanks,
Shyam.


----------



## A-K (Apr 18, 2017)

shyam99 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I was a silent spectator of this forum and had really lost interest reg the grant. Thankfully by the grace of god I have received my grant today @9:30AM IST.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate. Goodluck. Ur timeline?

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

shyam99 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I was a silent spectator of this forum and had really lost interest reg the grant. Thankfully by the grace of god I have received my grant today @9:30AM IST.
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

shyam99 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I was a silent spectator of this forum and had really lost interest reg the grant. Thankfully by the grace of god I have received my grant today @9:30AM IST.
> 
> ...


Congratulations..


----------



## shyam99 (Dec 7, 2011)

A-K said:


> Congrats mate. Goodluck. Ur timeline?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


ANZSCO: 261311 - Offshore
ACS Submission: 16th Oct 2016 ; 
ACS Result: 04th Nov 2016.
PTE Score: 10th Nov 2016 (65+);
EOI Submission: 14th Nov 2016 (65 pts/189);
ITA: 20st Dec 2016;
VISA Lodged: 14th Jan 2017(All docs) incl Form80 and PCC
Medicals : 22 Jan 2017;
CO Allocated (Adelaide): 10th Feb 2017 (Assessment Commencement Email)
Grant: 04 Sep 2017.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

shyam99 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I was a silent spectator of this forum and had really lost interest reg the grant. Thankfully by the grace of god I have received my grant today @9:30AM IST.
> 
> ...


It was a very long wait . Glad that you received the grant!


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

shyam99 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I was a silent spectator of this forum and had really lost interest reg the grant. Thankfully by the grace of god I have received my grant today @9:30AM IST.
> 
> ...


Congrats Mate!!! Best of luck for the future endeavors.


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

shyam99 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I was a silent spectator of this forum and had really lost interest reg the grant. Thankfully by the grace of god I have received my grant today @9:30AM IST.
> 
> ...


Congratulations

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

shyam99 said:


> ANZSCO: 261311 - Offshore
> ACS Submission: 16th Oct 2016 ;
> ACS Result: 04th Nov 2016.
> PTE Score: 10th Nov 2016 (65+);
> ...


So there was NO co contact after 10th Feb. Must be quite boring for you in that case


----------



## bhupendrababun (Jun 13, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

By gods grace.... We received our grants today. 

Below is my Timeline

Civil Engineer – 233211 (60 points)
Visa Lodged(189): 14/03/2017
CO contact: 22/3/2017 (Adelaide GSM)
Responded: 24/3/2017
Employment Verification: 26/04/2017
Grant: 04/09/2017
IED: 23/02/2018

Congratulations to all who got their grants today. and I wish Good luck whoever are waiting for their grants.

And a BIG Thanks to the experts of the forum for supporting throughout the process. 


Cheers,
Bhupendra


----------



## santoshjhawar (Mar 14, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If I were you, I would wait for the CO to ask me to submit the same
> It's just 10 days process max end to end
> 
> Cheers


Thank you 
Guess probably its right to wait as it shouldn't have major delays.

Cheers.


----------



## Maverick_VJ (Sep 26, 2016)

bhupendrababun said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> By gods grace.... We received our grants today.
> 
> ...


Congratulations and all the very best in your endeavors.


----------



## A-K (Apr 18, 2017)

bhupendrababun said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> By gods grace.... We received our grants today.
> 
> ...


Wow great to see 2017 grants as well. Hope is high again. Lol
Congrats 

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bhupendrababun said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> By gods grace.... We received our grants today.
> 
> ...


congrats! all the best!


----------



## jas81 (Jan 13, 2017)

hello, Anyone received VAC2 invoice in Aug/Sep?


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

bhupendrababun said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> By gods grace.... We received our grants today.
> 
> ...


Congrats Mate!!! It was raining grants today...hope this trend continues


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

bhupendrababun said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> By gods grace.... We received our grants today.
> 
> ...


Congratulations and all the best..


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

*Received the Grant Today*

Hello Dear Forumers,

By God's Grace, I have received the Grant Today.

Updated the Immi Tracker 

I wish a speedy Grant for all those waiting !!

regards,
Raj


----------



## Joegip (Jun 10, 2017)

I received the grant today.



Electrician (General) – 341111 (60 points)

Visa Lodged(190): 31/03/2017

CO contact: 10/4/2017 (Adelaide GSM) (Forgot to provide PTE scores)

Grant: 05/09/2017

IED: 17/03/2018


Good luck to everyone !


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

Joegip said:


> I received the grant today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congratulations


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Rajnath27 said:


> Hello Dear Forumers,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forensic (Jun 27, 2017)

*Got my grant today*

Hi all,

I got my grant today! 

Occupation: Chemist
Visa: 190 SA state nominated

Timeline:
Application date: 23rd April 2017
CO contact: 1st May 2017, requested medical and PCC
Information provided: 24th May 2017
Grant: 5th Sep 2017

Wishing everyone who's waiting to get their grants too!


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

Forensic said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

Rajnath27 said:


> Hello Dear Forumers,
> 
> By God's Grace, I have received the Grant Today.
> 
> ...


Congrats!! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Forensic said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my grant today!
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## rkn123 (Feb 9, 2016)

Joined the league, Got a grant (190- VIC) 
Points 55+SS (VIC)
Visa Lodgement 09 Feb
1ST CO contact 14 th FEb
Delayed medicals
Responded with doc's on April 19th
2nd CO contact for Form 1221 April 27th
Updated on May 19th
Grant- 5th Sep


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi All, just wanted to ask is everyone in this forum updating immitracker. It will help all of us to see the trend. Please ensure and encourage every applicant. Thanks to all.


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

Forensic said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my grant today!
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Forensic said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my grant today!
> 
> ...


Congratulations..All the best..


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

rkn123 said:


> Joined the league, Got a grant (190- VIC)
> Points 55+SS (VIC)
> Visa Lodgement 09 Feb
> 1ST CO contact 14 th FEb
> ...


Congratulations.. All the best..


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

Congratulations to all who got grants today....

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ (Sep 26, 2016)

Rajnath27 said:


> Hello Dear Forumers,
> 
> By God's Grace, I have received the Grant Today.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Raj on your Grant. All the very best in your endeavors.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Forensic said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

Maverick_VJ said:


> Congratulations Raj on your Grant. All the very best in your endeavors.QUOTET]
> 
> Thanks Ravi. I wish you a speedy Grant as well
> 
> ...


----------



## Saadi (Sep 5, 2013)

Hello friends, 

Visa granted for myself , wife and my son ALHAMDULILLAH 

Accountant General (GSM 189) 75 points 
Visa lodged Mar 6,2017
CO contact Mar 14,2017 (Asked Polio vaccination for whole family , my AFP and Pakistani PCC)
Overseas employment verification held on Mar 16,2017
Replied to CO on Mar 19, 2017
May 09,2017 a different CO contacted and asked to resent Pakistan PCC 
Replied CO on May 09, 2017
June 14,2017 a different CO contacted to resend high quality scan for Pakistani PCC 
Replied to CO on June 14, 2017

Visa granted Sept 5,2017 at 0915 AM

--------------------------------------
I am sure those who are waiting for their visa grants get their visa sooner or later. 

Good Luck mates


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

Saadi said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Visa granted for myself , wife and my son ALHAMDULILLAH
> 
> ...


congrats mate


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Saadi said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Visa granted for myself , wife and my son ALHAMDULILLAH
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Hi all, very happy to inform you all I too have received my grant today
> 
> Thank you to everyone who helped and a special shout out to Andrey!
> 
> Cheers!


Congratulations!


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

Maverick_VJ said:


> Once my waiting window slides past 8 months, I raised a Global feedback request on their online portal form a d that is indicated in my timeline. Thank you for your wishes. Cheers
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

bhupendrababun said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> By gods grace.... We received our grants today.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!

How did the employment verification happen? Did someone call you? I am just asking because I do not if my employer has got any calls or not in my case. I did not get any call. Just trying to figure out how does the applicant know if employment verification happened or not.


----------



## bhupendrababun (Jun 13, 2016)

soshainaus said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> How did the employment verification happen? Did someone call you? I am just asking because I do not if my employer has got any calls or not in my case. I did not get any call. Just trying to figure out how does the applicant know if employment verification happened or not.


They called my present HR personal and enquired. And he only called and told me that he received a call from AHC Dubai. That's how I knew about my employment verification. 

Hope the above is clear. 

Cheers

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## gleb89 (May 23, 2017)

Hello everybody!

My timeline:
IELTS 1st attempt L7R7W6.5S6.5 19.05.2016
EA assessment 233512 Mechanical Engineer 08.09.2016 
IELTS 2nd attempt L7R9W7S7.5 08.11.2016
EOI submitted 65 points 13.11.2016
Invited 29.03.2017
Application submitted 31.03.2017
CO contacted, requested for medicals and PCC 12.04.2017
PCC provided, medicals finalised 25.04.2017
189 Visa granted 05.09.2017

Maybe somebody knows and can advise, I heard that the best time to look for a job is from July tp September and from February to May, is it true? I have to choose when to move to Melbourne.


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

The time period you said is true

Regards,
Raj


----------



## rirasaki (Jul 21, 2017)

Congratulations to all who got their grants today. 
Best of luck to all others.

Question : 
Can I upload additional documents after "Information Provided" has been activated?
If yes, will uploading more documents reset the "Assessment in Progress" clock and cause further delays in getting my grant?


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

rirasaki said:


> Congratulations to all who got their grants today.
> Best of luck to all others.
> 
> Question :
> ...


Yes you can upload
No it wont reset

Go ahead and upload necessary docs


----------



## minaus (Sep 7, 2017)

shwetskapurs said:


> I applied for 189 category on 2-Dec and today I got a mail 'GSM Allocated' (Jessica, Adelaide) asking for online access to my PTE scores and my medicals (which are in progress by the hospital). I have done 'Send report' from my PTE account and I am following up with the hospital to complete the medicals also soon (will be done today itself most probably).
> My question is that how do I respond to the GSM back now? Because, for both the things asked, I can not attach any docs to my immiaccount application. Both things are done automatically online. So once done, shall I just reply the GSM (Jessica) that I have given the online access to my PTE and the medicals are completed and uploaded by the hospital?? Or any other step is also suggested for faster processing?


Hi

could you please answer below queries as i also have same CO
Did you get your grant, if yes how many days after you replied to COs query.
What is job code?


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

The 1st week of September was quite positive for many of us. Lets hope the trend continues and we get all our due grants soon. Amen


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jitender.purohit said:


> The 1st week of September was quite positive for many of us. Lets hope the trend continues and we get all our due grants soon. Amen


I think the trend will be 3-10 grants per day reported (which in real terms 30-100). This has been very stable prior to May for the past 3 years, and i dont think it will change now. 

This would allow to keep processing times to average of round about ~100 days.


----------



## rajan.sethi (Sep 8, 2017)

Hello Everyone, 

I've recently joined the forum and this is my first post. I am sharing my timeline here with you all. 

ANZSCO Code: 225113 (Marketing Specialist)
Age- 30 points
PTE - Superior - 20 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 21st Sep, 2016 - 10 Points
State/Territory Nomination - 5 Points
Total - 80 Points
EOI submitted (SA 190) - 15th Nov, 2016
SA Invite - 12th Dec, 2016
Visa Lodge : 07th Feb, 2017
Documents upload all : 07th Feb, 2017
CO contact : 16th Feb, 2017 (Medical and additional documents requested)
Medical & Additional Documents Submitted - 28th Feb, 2017
Grant - ??

Would be great to know whether other members have had a similar timeline/waiting experience or not? Hoping for a grant soon!

Thanks

Rajan


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

Are the staff members really that slow in response? It's been over a month since I requested with Form 1022 to add my newborn in the application. No response from their side yet.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Mikail_Zubair said:


> Are the staff members really that slow in response? It's been over a month since I requested with Form 1022 to add my newborn in the application. No response from their side yet.




It takes time to process things, so just wait patiently


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A-K (Apr 18, 2017)

Got grant today. Lodged 10th May 2017. 1 co contact. Grant from gsm adelaide. Email verification of employment only as per HR and supervisor.
Ied 30th april 2018.

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## amit4unu (Jul 26, 2017)

A-K said:


> Got grant today. Lodged 10th May 2017. 1 co contact. Grant from gsm adelaide. Email verification of employment only as per HR and supervisor.
> Ied 30th april 2018.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Bad_english (Feb 17, 2017)

A-K said:


> Got grant today. Lodged 10th May 2017. 1 co contact. Grant from gsm adelaide. Email verification of employment only as per HR and supervisor.
> Ied 30th april 2018.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sursrk (Jun 29, 2016)

A-K said:


> Got grant today. Lodged 10th May 2017. 1 co contact. Grant from gsm adelaide. Email verification of employment only as per HR and supervisor.
> Ied 30th april 2018.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


Congratulations 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Got my grant today


----------



## sursrk (Jun 29, 2016)

Abood said:


> Got my grant today


Congrats bro 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

Abood said:


> Got my grant today


Congratulations my dear friend eace:eace:eace: Feeling extremely happy for you.
All the best in Australia inshalla.


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

Congratulations to those who recently received grants...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

Congratulations to those who got the grant. They have almost cleared April and have pounced upon May applicants as well. Not sure, why case is stuck somewhere (lodged on 14th April, 2017 for ANZSC 261312). None of my employer received an EV call, I have also not received any AHC call. Not sure what is happening. Can any one help me to understand and if it is advisable to follow up with them (though I know, I will get 11-15 months standard reply).


----------



## prdream (Jun 6, 2017)

jitender.purohit said:


> Congratulations to those who got the grant. They have almost cleared April and have pounced upon May applicants as well. Not sure, why case is stuck somewhere (lodged on 14th April, 2017 for ANZSC 261312). None of my employer received an EV call, I have also not received any AHC call. Not sure what is happening. Can any one help me to understand and if it is advisable to follow up with them (though I know, I will get 11-15 months standard reply).


I'm also in same condition, submitted on 22nd Apr. No contact yet.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

prdream said:


> I'm also in same condition, submitted on 22nd Apr. No contact yet.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Me too!!!

My timeline
Job code : 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
EOI points : 70
Invited : Mar 1 , 2017
Visa lodged : Apr 25 ,2017
First CO contact : June 6 , 2017
Replied to CO : June 10, 2017
Visa Grant : Awaiting ...
CO team : Adelaide


----------



## Mukoolj (Jul 22, 2017)

*Finally Grant Letter Arrived...*

After months of wait, today I got my grant letter. :hat:

Thanks to this forum which really helped me in arranging all the needed documentation. This forum and its members are of great help.:tea:

No AHC call after CO contact.


---------------------------------------------------------------
My Timelines:-

PCC - 3 May, 2017
EOI Submitted - 60 points - 10th Nov, 2016
EOI updated - 65 points - 23rd Feb, 2017
Invite - 29th March, 2017
Visa application submitted - 4th May 2017
Medical - 10 May 2017
CO contact - 19th June,2017 for more bank statements.
Grant - 12th Sep, 2017 :clap2:


----------



## rajan.sethi (Sep 8, 2017)

congratulations to all who received their grants today. Hope for speedy visa approvals for everyone!!


----------



## arvindrajan (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi friends, I just got my grant today! 

The points I claim for my occupation, Electrical Engineer, are as below:
Age: 30
Education: 15
English: 20
Total: 65

My Visa 189 application process breakdown is as follows:
EOI Submitted: 5 June, 2017
Invitation Received: 7 June, 2017
Application Submitted: 8 June, 2017
Medical Completed: 18 June, 2017
Case Officer Assigned: 7 August, 2017 (IMMI Assessment Commence)
Visa 189 Decision: 14 September, 2017 (Granted)


----------



## rajan.sethi (Sep 8, 2017)

wow, so many grants coming in today! congratulations to all who've received their grants and good luck to everyone who are waiting on the other side! hope we all get our grants soon!!!


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

*Got grant!*

Hello friends,

By God's grace I got my visa grant today. My timelines are in my signature. I would really like to thank all members of this forum for valuable information that helped me getting the grant without going through any agent. 

Special shout out to zaback21, newbienz, sultan_azam and andreyx108b for initiating wonderful threads in the forum and always being ready to answer so many queries from each and every member.

Wish you all the very best for your journey to achieve your dreams!

Thanks!
PS: Sorry if you are seeing this message on multiple threads. I am so excited to share the news and I have interacted with so many members out there who might not all be in same thread.


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

Congratulations to everyone who got the grant today. Please pray for me  also

Application lodged on 14th April
ANZSC code: 261312


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

jitender.purohit said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got the grant today. Please pray for me  also
> 
> Application lodged on 14th April
> ANZSC code: 261312




You should get by next week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajan.sethi (Sep 8, 2017)

soshainaus said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> By God's grace I got my visa grant today. My timelines are in my signature. I would really like to thank all members of this forum for valuable information that helped me getting the grant without going through any agent.
> 
> ...


Congratulations soshainaus. 

Jitender, many of us are sailing in the same boat and waiting for our grant. Hope we all get it soon!!! Who knows, Himadri's words might come true  .... Fingers crossed!!


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

prdream said:


> I'm also in same condition, submitted on 22nd Apr. No contact yet.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Mine is April 21..same situation. Got a delay mail on June 8th!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## prdream (Jun 6, 2017)

kaushik_91 said:


> Mine is April 21..same situation. Got a delay mail on June 8th!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Contacted my agent today, he said you can expect Grant in couple of weeks. 7 of his applicants are waiting for Grant like me. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

rajan.sethi said:


> Congratulations soshainaus.
> 
> Jitender, many of us are sailing in the same boat and waiting for our grant. Hope we all get it soon!!! Who knows, Himadri's words might come true  .... Fingers crossed!!


Looking at the trends here and in myimmitracker, it seems the GSM has started working now . They have been clearing the backlog. I am sure you will get your grants in next few days. Wish you all the best!


----------



## rajan.sethi (Sep 8, 2017)

soshainaus said:


> Looking at the trends here and in myimmitracker, it seems the GSM has started working now . They have been clearing the backlog. I am sure you will get your grants in next few days. Wish you all the best!


Thanks a lot for the good wishes sohainaus! I really hope the trend continues...there have already been 150 plus grants this month as per the myimmitracker, highest so far for this calendar year!! I have a strong feeling about it this time!! keeping my fingers crossed and waiting eagerly for the golden letter!!!! congratulations to you once again!!


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

rajan.sethi said:


> Thanks a lot for the good wishes sohainaus! I really hope the trend continues...there have already been 150 plus grants this month as per the myimmitracker, highest so far for this calendar year!! I have a strong feeling about it this time!! keeping my fingers crossed and waiting eagerly for the golden letter!!!! congratulations to you once again!!


Don't worry, you'll get there soon. It's 460+ so far. Currently only around 460 applications before June 2017 remain to be processed. If they retain the same pace till at least the end of this month, we'll hardly see any sad faces.


----------



## rajan.sethi (Sep 8, 2017)

Panda112 said:


> Don't worry, you'll get there soon. It's 460+ so far. Currently only around 460 applications before June 2017 remain to be processed. If they retain the same pace till at least the end of this month, we'll hardly see any sad faces.


Best wishes to you too Panda112.....lets just hope we all get there soon!!!!


----------



## Ashar19 (Aug 3, 2016)

jitender.purohit said:


> Congratulations to those who got the grant. They have almost cleared April and have pounced upon May applicants as well. Not sure, why case is stuck somewhere (lodged on 14th April, 2017 for ANZSC 261312). None of my employer received an EV call, I have also not received any AHC call. Not sure what is happening. Can any one help me to understand and if it is advisable to follow up with them (though I know, I will get 11-15 months standard reply).


I also applied on 19th April after that there is complete silence on my case... I have uploaded all the documents... no CO contact till now and application status is received.... you are right DIBP has moved to may and june applicants... congrats to them... but what should we do.... I'm really worried


----------



## Ashar19 (Aug 3, 2016)

kaushik_91 said:


> Mine is April 21..same situation. Got a delay mail on June 8th!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Did you had any CO contact and what's the status of your application.


----------



## Ashar19 (Aug 3, 2016)

prdream said:


> I'm also in same condition, submitted on 22nd Apr. No contact yet.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


I'm too is same situation lodged visa on 19th April 2017... no CO contact and application status is received...


----------



## prdream (Jun 6, 2017)

Ashar19 said:


> I'm too is same situation lodged visa on 19th April 2017... no CO contact and application status is received...


Let's hope for the best in next week. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

Ashar19 said:


> Did you had any CO contact and what's the status of your application.


No CO contacts. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

soshainaus said:


> Looking at the trends here and in myimmitracker, it seems the GSM has started working now . They have been clearing the backlog. I am sure you will get your grants in next few days. Wish you all the best!




They have, a bit later than July, but they have started!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

Mates, I lodged my visa application on 14th April along with my PCC which I got from Delhi Passport office and its clearly mentioned on it that this PCC is valid for 6 months starting from April 21 and it will expire on Oct 21. Till now, I have not received my visa grant, do you guys suggest to get my PCC renewed before the CO asks or shall I wait for him to ask? This may impact my grant by another 2 -3 months which I am quite worried of


----------



## zishahmur (Nov 4, 2016)

jitender.purohit said:


> Mates, I lodged my visa application on 14th April along with my PCC which I got from Delhi Passport office and its clearly mentioned on it that this PCC is valid for 6 months starting from April 21 and it will expire on Oct 21. Till now, I have not received my visa grant, do you guys suggest to get my PCC renewed before the CO asks or shall I wait for him to ask? This may impact my grant by another 2 -3 months which I am quite worried of


Nothing to worry about you pcc is valid for one yr in the eyes of dibp, no matter wat expiry date its has. So just chill and wait patiently.


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

zishahmur said:


> Nothing to worry about you pcc is valid for one yr in the eyes of dibp, no matter wat expiry date its has. So just chill and wait patiently.


Thank you. I was actually worries related with my PCC. Will keep my fingers crossed and wait :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ashar19 (Aug 3, 2016)

Hello guys I finally got the Grant today

Points 70
Code 261314
Lodge 190 NSW : 19/04/17
Granted 19/09/17 
VISA Grant Team : Brisbane


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

Ashar19 said:


> Hello guys I finally got the Grant today
> 
> Points 70
> Code 261314
> ...


Congrats Ashar. Wish you best of luck for your future endeavors. Please pray for us also .


----------



## whynotaustralia (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi All

Pls add my name to the list as well  Got it yesterday for me and my family - from Adelaide.

Peace !


----------



## QM110 (Aug 1, 2017)

Hello guys,
I lodged my visa under ANZSCO: 221214 - internal auditor and the other details as follows

PCC: 16/06/2016

Lodgement date: 07/04/2017

Medicals: 27/04/2017

Visa grant : waiting

Do you peers suggest me do Redo PCC as my PCC have expired or should i wait for CO instructions.
Please help me solve my worrry


----------



## QM110 (Aug 1, 2017)

Can anyone please also give details about how DIBP determine initial entry date (IED)


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

QM110 said:


> Can anyone please also give details about how DIBP determine initial entry date (IED)


Generally one year from medical or PCC, which ever is earlier. But due to the backlogs in the recent grants it is in different patterns some are getting with more time for IED and some are getting exactly as per the said logic.


Last month few got waiver from IED. It all depends on CO.


----------



## QM110 (Aug 1, 2017)

Thank you for your reply.
What do you mean by waiver...was there no IED for them


----------



## adeel060 (Aug 29, 2017)

Guys i had submitted my visa application on 5th of july with all documents. Medical done on 18th of july. 1st CO contacts me for Vac 2 or my partner's functional english on 1st of august. They gave me 28 days to respond. We provided information on 25th day with ielts result of 7 band. On 25th of august. Since then complete silence. Any thoughts??


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

adeel060 said:


> Guys i had submitted my visa application on 5th of july with all documents. Medical done on 18th of july. 1st CO contacts me for Vac 2 or my partner's functional english on 1st of august. They gave me 28 days to respond. We provided information on 25th day with ielts result of 7 band. On 25th of august. Since then complete silence. Any thoughts??


You could be close to being granted. Best of luck.I am also sailing a similar boat. Waiting is nerve wracking. No other choice though. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

Looks like the rain of grants is over, suddenly it has slowed down. :-( looks like the rest of the application of the applications will be processed after December2017 now.


----------



## rajan.sethi (Sep 8, 2017)

jitender.purohit said:


> Looks like the rain of grants is over, suddenly it has slowed down. :-( looks like the rest of the application of the applications will be processed after December2017 now.


Why December?? Why would you say that?:frusty:


----------



## Maverick_VJ (Sep 26, 2016)

*God Speed!*

Well! Kindly excuse a rather lengthy post but I thought it might help some, so doing it anyway.

I am happy to share that all 4 of us (myself, spouse and 2 kids) had been granted the golden ticket after an agonizing wait of 360 days. Every case is different and there is hope for everyone unless there is some serious discrepancy between the claimed points at EOI stage and the relevant documentation at Visa Stage. As literally all of the stakeholders take this seriously, so trust me that there is nothing to worry about the grant and it will eventually come by, when the timing is right in your life at all fronts. This wait teaches us the beauty of patience and it all happens for a reason.
There had been some learnings from my case in this last year and I thought it will help some folks who are experiencing or will experience such a lengthy inevitable waiting window like me. 

Oh yes! There are a few of us selected folks who will have to endure this, so kindly do not crib and get frustrated on your lengthy wait times. There are a lot of factors that are dependent and after all the CO’s are all mortal souls just like us and remember, everything in life has a perfect timing and if you compare your case with a few exceptional cases who had been granted much earlier to many folks envy, you are only ruining your ambience and thought process, so kindly do not compare with others timelines and absolutely abstain from negative thinking.

As a case study, let me take through my case where meticulous planning was done at every stage and yet the delay. There is definitely more to it than meets the eye.

1.	Documentation was front loaded over a period of 15 days window ultimately making the payment on 30th September 2016 and getting the PCC done on 4th October 2016.
2.	46th Day, CO was assigned and asked only for Medicals on 15th November 2016, which was duly uploaded by 29th November 2016 as we already slotted our medical check visits. Due to my business travel and non-availability of slots this got delayed and we got the date on 22nd Nov 2016. (Was confident that documentation was good enough, as only Medicals was requested and was expecting the direct grant. Phew!).
3.	However, there was no visible progress, so on 248th day on 6th June 2017, I lodged a feedback complaint on their Global Feedback site for a status update. 
4.	On 262nd day, 20th June 2017, I received a standard reply that my case is in assessment and it is absolutely normal for such lengthy wait times.
5.	On 300th day, 27th July 2017, AHC calls me to verify and on the successive day on 28th July 2017, HR too receives a call to validate my claims.
6.	The wait continued and on 361st day, 26th September 2017 the grant letter is sent adding an anti-climax of IED of 4th Oct 2017. I had requested for extension, but am getting prepared to fly within such a short notice. I will keep you folks posted.
7.	Relieved to say the least but will point out a few things that must have delayed my case. It is just speculation as only DIBP can ever say the true reason not just mine but for other delayed cases too as their functioning is too mysterious and is in a league of its own.

So, keeping the above in view the learnings are as below.

1.	Ensure that the claimed points at EOI Stage vs the documentation at the Visa Lodgment Stage are complimenting each other strengthening your case for a quicker direct grant. Every CO contact due to missing information iteratively adds on the delay, but still again there are umpteen cases where multiple contacts too negated this theory and folks got grants in about 24 to 48 hours after their most recent information provided as requested. 
2.	Many folks say that onshore applicants are granted far more easily than off shore which I personally beg to differ as I know some cases here on the forum too that contradicts this theory. However, out of 10 cases, these may be either 2 or 3 which tilts in favor of onshore applicants.
3.	Occupation Job Code is another parameter that plays a role. So, do not worry as eventually everything will fit to a tee.
4.	SLA’s changed from 4 to 7 months window to 8 to 11+ to 15 months and one needs to be prepared for such adverse if not common issues that are totally out of anyone’s control. This was specifically for some time now but since September start we had seen that DIBP is again getting on track, so there is always hope.
5.	Employment Verification (EV): I noticed a pattern here for majority of folks claiming 10 and 15 points, this is done rigorously. No points claimed and 5 points is relatively easy on verification and hence these folks are bound to get grants much faster and sooner. In my case, I claimed 10 points as the relevant work experience was falling around 7+ years. Kindly note this again depends on your company and in my case of a total work experience of 11+ years, I started my career in a MNC (Top Notch Network Plumbing Company) and then joined a startup that is now a SME where the claimed points are attributed and necessary validation is done. So, the path of EV is much easier for AHC but rigorous as everyone is accessible for a call, reply etc., in my organization while this is not possible with a major company irrespective of the field and domain as their EV protocol is most rugged and they do not dish out employee information that easily.
6.	Last but not the least, CO’s are humans too and it all depends on the data available with them on a specific case and their mood which is totally beyond comprehension and control.

So, I can safely infer that a disgruntled CO delayed my case which is the only theory that attributes to the delay. I kid, I kid! Any case delayed is a combination on the above parameters and one should be prepared for any delay.

All I want to say to folks who are waiting is, not to lose hope and trust the process will eventually give you the grant. But for everything in life to happen, there is a precise time which will be only understood when you connect backwards.

Wishing all the folks who got their grants in the past and now, a great life ahead…Be prepared to be patient and to all the folks waiting for grants, your time will come too eventually. All the best and thanks to everyone who had been there supporting and that is the beauty of this forum. Keep up, you are next in line mate for the Grant. 

I want to thank all the forum members who had been such a motivating and driving force. 

SUCCESS IS NOT FINAL AND FAILURE IS NOT FATAL, IT IS THE COURAGE TO CONTINUE DESPITE THE ODDS THAT COUNTS! 

Cheers its Maverick Time 


----------



## ggautam13 (Oct 13, 2016)

Maverick_VJ said:


> Well! Kindly excuse a rather lengthy post but I thought it might help some, so doing it anyway.
> 
> I am happy to share that all 4 of us (myself, spouse and 2 kids) had been granted the golden ticket after an agonizing wait of 360 days. Every case is different and there is hope for everyone unless there is some serious discrepancy between the claimed points at EOI stage and the relevant documentation at Visa Stage. As literally all of the stakeholders take this seriously, so trust me that there is nothing to worry about the grant and it will eventually come by, when the timing is right in your life at all fronts. This wait teaches us the beauty of patience and it all happens for a reason.
> There had been some learnings from my case in this last year and I thought it will help some folks who are experiencing or will experience such a lengthy inevitable waiting window like me.
> ...


Congrats 
I also applied in late 2016 and got grant on 21 Sep'17 n IED is 6 Dec'17.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Maverick_VJ said:


> Well! Kindly excuse a rather lengthy post but I thought it might help some, so doing it anyway.
> 
> I am happy to share that all 4 of us (myself, spouse and 2 kids) had been granted the golden ticket after an agonizing wait of 360 days. Every case is different and there is hope for everyone unless there is some serious discrepancy between the claimed points at EOI stage and the relevant documentation at Visa Stage. As literally all of the stakeholders take this seriously, so trust me that there is nothing to worry about the grant and it will eventually come by, when the timing is right in your life at all fronts. This wait teaches us the beauty of patience and it all happens for a reason.
> There had been some learnings from my case in this last year and I thought it will help some folks who are experiencing or will experience such a lengthy inevitable waiting window like me.
> ...



Perseverance pays .... that is what above shows !!!


Also, as a general rule try to get Medicals done upfront as well before VISA lodge.

Cheers mate !!!


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

Maverick_VJ said:


> Well! Kindly excuse a rather lengthy post but I thought it might help some, so doing it anyway.
> 
> I am happy to share that all 4 of us (myself, spouse and 2 kids) had been granted the golden ticket after an agonizing wait of 360 days. Every case is different and there is hope for everyone unless there is some serious discrepancy between the claimed points at EOI stage and the relevant documentation at Visa Stage. As literally all of the stakeholders take this seriously, so trust me that there is nothing to worry about the grant and it will eventually come by, when the timing is right in your life at all fronts. This wait teaches us the beauty of patience and it all happens for a reason.
> There had been some learnings from my case in this last year and I thought it will help some folks who are experiencing or will experience such a lengthy inevitable waiting window like me.
> ...



Congrats Maverick, inspiring!! I can understand its takes courage to have that much patience, Best of luck for your new venture


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Wonderful Narration.. All the best..




Maverick_VJ said:


> Well! Kindly excuse a rather lengthy post but I thought it might help some, so doing it anyway.
> 
> I am happy to share that all 4 of us (myself, spouse and 2 kids) had been granted the golden ticket after an agonizing wait of 360 days. Every case is different and there is hope for everyone unless there is some serious discrepancy between the claimed points at EOI stage and the relevant documentation at Visa Stage. As literally all of the stakeholders take this seriously, so trust me that there is nothing to worry about the grant and it will eventually come by, when the timing is right in your life at all fronts. This wait teaches us the beauty of patience and it all happens for a reason.
> There had been some learnings from my case in this last year and I thought it will help some folks who are experiencing or will experience such a lengthy inevitable waiting window like me.
> ...


----------



## rajan.sethi (Sep 8, 2017)

Maverick_VJ said:


> Well! Kindly excuse a rather lengthy post but I thought it might help some, so doing it anyway.
> 
> I am happy to share that all 4 of us (myself, spouse and 2 kids) had been granted the golden ticket after an agonizing wait of 360 days. Every case is different and there is hope for everyone unless there is some serious discrepancy between the claimed points at EOI stage and the relevant documentation at Visa Stage. As literally all of the stakeholders take this seriously, so trust me that there is nothing to worry about the grant and it will eventually come by, when the timing is right in your life at all fronts. This wait teaches us the beauty of patience and it all happens for a reason.
> There had been some learnings from my case in this last year and I thought it will help some folks who are experiencing or will experience such a lengthy inevitable waiting window like me.
> ...



Many congratulations Maverick and thank you for such an inspiring post. I'm sure it must have not been easy to wait 360 days to get your grant, but as they say 'good things come to those who wait'!!! Congrats once again and wishing you too a great life ahead!!


----------



## RAMU22 (Sep 17, 2016)

*Good Post !!*



Maverick_VJ said:


> Well! Kindly excuse a rather lengthy post but I thought it might help some, so doing it anyway.
> 
> I am happy to share that all 4 of us (myself, spouse and 2 kids) had been granted the golden ticket after an agonizing wait of 360 days. Every case is different and there is hope for everyone unless there is some serious discrepancy between the claimed points at EOI stage and the relevant documentation at Visa Stage. As literally all of the stakeholders take this seriously, so trust me that there is nothing to worry about the grant and it will eventually come by, when the timing is right in your life at all fronts. This wait teaches us the beauty of patience and it all happens for a reason.
> There had been some learnings from my case in this last year and I thought it will help some folks who are experiencing or will experience such a lengthy inevitable waiting window like me.
> ...


Congrats... Best of Luck... opcorn:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jitender.purohit said:


> Looks like the rain of grants is over, suddenly it has slowed down. :-( looks like the rest of the application of the applications will be processed after December2017 now.




They have issued more grants in September alone than in previous 5-6 months. I presume DIBP will now go back to an average 150-200 (tracker reported grants) and 1500-2000 (total grants) a month. This is a standard pattern. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhiva_p05 (Sep 25, 2017)

sandipgp said:


> This is latest list of people who are waiting for grant from GSM Adelaide. Lets track their progress here.
> 
> ktoda	5-May
> deepgill	25-Aug
> ...



Guys, how do i know which GSM /CO (Adelaide or brisbane) team is going to process my application upon submission?

any clues?


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> They have issued more grants in September alone than in previous 5-6 months. I presume DIBP will now go back to an average 150-200 (tracker reported grants) and 1500-2000 (total grants) a month. This is a standard pattern.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really clueless which pattern does DIBP is following
Waiting since April 25 , 2017 and many members who have lodged before me are awaiting !!!
Missed during September tsunami of grants and looking forward everyday!!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sara26 said:


> Really clueless which pattern does DIBP is following
> Waiting since April 25 , 2017 and many members who have lodged before me are awaiting !!!
> Missed during September tsunami of grants and looking forward everyday!!!


they will clear the remaining backlog of long-running cases... lets be hopeful.


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> they will clear the remaining backlog of long-running cases... lets be hopeful.


Hopefully everything in October!! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DRV22 (Jan 17, 2017)

Maverick_VJ said:


> Well! Kindly excuse a rather lengthy post but I thought it might help some, so doing it anyway.
> 
> I am happy to share that all 4 of us (myself, spouse and 2 kids) had been granted the golden ticket after an agonizing wait of 360 days. Every case is different and there is hope for everyone unless there is some serious discrepancy between the claimed points at EOI stage and the relevant documentation at Visa Stage. As literally all of the stakeholders take this seriously, so trust me that there is nothing to worry about the grant and it will eventually come by, when the timing is right in your life at all fronts. This wait teaches us the beauty of patience and it all happens for a reason.
> There had been some learnings from my case in this last year and I thought it will help some folks who are experiencing or will experience such a lengthy inevitable waiting window like me.
> ...


WELL SAID!!Congratulations!!!


----------



## QM110 (Aug 1, 2017)

Hello guys
Congratz to all who have got their grants.
My question to peers...yours suggestions will be valuable
My PCC obtained on 16.08.2016 have expired should i contact DIBP or wait for their call
Visa lodgement date 7.04.2017


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

kaushik_91 said:


> Hopefully everything in October!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Lets hope they really clear the backlog in October, its been 170 days since I lodged Visa. The anxiety level is at its peak and patience testing is at the maximum level.


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

QM110 said:


> Hello guys
> Congratz to all who have got their grants.
> My question to peers...yours suggestions will be valuable
> My PCC obtained on 16.08.2016 have expired should i contact DIBP or wait for their call
> Visa lodgement date 7.04.2017


Based on answers given to similar questions on this forum, there is no need to contact DIBP voluntarily for this. My suggestion is time yourself to have a fresh copy around the time the old one' expires, unless it is a prohibitively costly affair. And then IMHO upload it.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

Maverick_VJ said:


> Well! Kindly excuse a rather lengthy post but I thought it might help some, so doing it anyway.
> 
> I am happy to share that all 4 of us (myself, spouse and 2 kids) had been granted the golden ticket after an agonizing wait of 360 days. Every case is different and there is hope for everyone unless there is some serious discrepancy between the claimed points at EOI stage and the relevant documentation at Visa Stage. As literally all of the stakeholders take this seriously, so trust me that there is nothing to worry about the grant and it will eventually come by, when the timing is right in your life at all fronts. This wait teaches us the beauty of patience and it all happens for a reason.
> There had been some learnings from my case in this last year and I thought it will help some folks who are experiencing ...........
> ...


Hey Vijay,

Sorry for Truncating your post while replying. 

Seriously Man, Despite having a Very Short IED, You still took out the Time to write such a Lengthy Post....Its amazing  . Yeah Your signature says that they have not yet responded to waive off the Initial Entry Date. Hope you have packed Self and Family's Bags as well and applied for an Urgent week or Two's Leave at your current *organisation*. (Adjusting myself to the Australian Spelling )

Best regards,
Raj


----------



## Maverick_VJ (Sep 26, 2016)

Rajnath27 said:


> Hey Vijay,
> 
> Sorry for Truncating your post while replying.
> 
> ...


Yes Raj! All 4 of us are travelling as though I received the 8504 visa breach letter a bit late, I did not want to take any chance as it would be foolish to let the IED lapse without any clarity. 

Leave is not a problem so flying on 2nd October and will be back on 10th. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hsrajpal (Apr 18, 2017)

Hey folks... I want to add my newborn baby to my visa application and had already attached her Birth Certificate and Passport details in immi account as well as email... Can anyone tell how much time CO takes to add as its already been 20 days and there is no news.. so worried a little...
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

hsrajpal said:


> Hey folks... I want to add my newborn baby to my visa application and had already attached her Birth Certificate and Passport details in immi account as well as email... Can anyone tell how much time CO takes to add as its already been 20 days and there is no news.. so worried a little...
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When was your Visa lodge date? I am waiting for my baby to be added too. :noidea:


----------



## hsrajpal (Apr 18, 2017)

Mikail_Zubair said:


> When was your Visa lodge date? I am waiting for my baby to be added too. :noidea:




My lodge date was way back in January... Baby girl born in August....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

hsrajpal said:


> My lodge date was way back in January... Baby girl born in August....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you fill out the Form 1022? I know 1 more guy who is facing the same delay reason as ours.


----------



## hsrajpal (Apr 18, 2017)

Mikail_Zubair said:


> Did you fill out the Form 1022? I know 1 more guy who is facing the same delay reason as ours.




Yup done that too...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

hsrajpal said:


> Yup done that too...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let's wait then  They don't have a number they respond to.


----------



## hsrajpal (Apr 18, 2017)

Mikail_Zubair said:


> Let's wait then  They don't have a number they respond to.




No other option i think... when did u applied


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

Maverick_VJ said:


> Yes Raj! All 4 of us are travelling as though I received the 8504 visa breach letter a bit late, I did not want to take any chance as it would be foolish to let the IED lapse without any clarity.
> 
> Leave is not a problem so flying on 2nd October and will be back on 10th.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Hey Vijay,

Wish you and Family a Happy and Safe Journey. 

regards,
Raj


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

hsrajpal said:


> Hey folks... I want to add my newborn baby to my visa application and had already attached her Birth Certificate and Passport details in immi account as well as email... Can anyone tell how much time CO takes to add as its already been 20 days and there is no news.. so worried a little...
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Am in the same boat, been waiting since September 06.
I understand that it takes 4-6weeks, so fingers crossed!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

Mikail_Zubair said:


> Did you fill out the Form 1022? I know 1 more guy who is facing the same delay reason as ours.


Make that 2 guys (plus me) 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dhiva_p05 (Sep 25, 2017)

AmazingTiger said:


> Based on answers given to similar questions on this forum, there is no need to contact DIBP voluntarily for this. My suggestion is time yourself to have a fresh copy around the time the old one' expires, unless it is a prohibitively costly affair. And then IMHO upload it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Do you mean CO as for US PCC from FBI?

Actually i am in the same boat as you, but myself is secondary applicant. I have the US state PCC ready, but FBI is taking longer than expected.

How important is this FBI CC for secondary applicant?


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

dhiva_p05 said:


> Do you mean CO as for US PCC from FBI?
> 
> Actually i am in the same boat as you, but myself is secondary applicant. I have the US state PCC ready, but FBI is taking longer than expected.
> 
> How important is this FBI CC for secondary applicant?


Assuming you meet the requirements for it, it is mandatory. While you wait, you can upload proof that it is in progress (mail receipt etc). DIBP is well aware that FBI clearance takes time.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## neerajeai (May 15, 2016)

Guys, Can we compile the current list of people awaiting grant at GSM Adelaide (Please append to the list):
- Neeraj (Visa filed: 24th Aug, CO Contact: 25th Sep - medical, PCC etc requested, Information provided: 4th Oct, Grant: ?)


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

FemiK said:


> Make that 2 guys (plus me)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


It's been a while now. Let's hope we get our babies added in their due time


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

neerajeai said:


> Guys, Can we compile the current list of people awaiting grant at GSM Adelaide (Please append to the list):
> - Neeraj (Visa filed: 24th Aug, CO Contact: 25th Sep - medical, PCC etc requested, Information provided: 4th Oct, Grant: ?)




The list is publicly available 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

neerajeai said:


> Guys, Can we compile the current list of people awaiting grant at GSM Adelaide (Please append to the list):
> - Neeraj (Visa filed: 24th Aug, CO Contact: 25th Sep - medical, PCC etc requested, Information provided: 4th Oct, Grant: ?)




The tracking list is publicly available 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

This year is completely different looking at the trend of grants. It was only those 20 days of September when it was raining. They are suppose to make changes in laws, but why they are holding the grants who have been applied 6months - 1 year back. How they will clear the previous backlog if they issue grants like this


----------



## rajan.sethi (Sep 8, 2017)

Post September, the no. of grants coming in have slowed down again!!!


----------



## BillyJoe101 (Jul 6, 2017)

rajan.sethi said:


> Post September, the no. of grants coming in have slowed down again!!!


maybe maybe maybe, they are now going back to the cases that required CO contact


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

BillyJoe101 said:


> maybe maybe maybe, they are now going back to the cases that required CO contact


Not maybe... Surely there is sudden decrease in grants allotted. In October, there are fewer no. of grants than other months of this year. No visible grants or CO contacts. No CO contacts for September applicants. :smow:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jitender.purohit said:


> This year is completely different looking at the trend of grants. It was only those 20 days of September when it was raining. They are suppose to make changes in laws, but why they are holding the grants who have been applied 6months - 1 year back. How they will clear the previous backlog if they issue grants like this




Last year, July was similar to September this year... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

It is just repeating of posts..but still want to share news with guys active on this thread.
*I got my grant today.. I am so happy and want to thank expat members for helping me in this journey. Check signature for time line*


----------



## sursrk (Jun 29, 2016)

karanbansal91 said:


> It is just repeating of posts..but still want to share news with guys active on this thread.
> *I got my grant today.. I am so happy and want to thank expat members for helping me in this journey. Check signature for time line*


Congratulations, mate 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## niraj.deshmukh (Jan 12, 2017)

Anyone here who's CO is Samantha Adelaide team.. 


Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

Mikail_Zubair said:


> It's been a while now. Let's hope we get our babies added in their due time


So, any luck with adding the baby yet?!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

FemiK said:


> So, any luck with adding the baby yet?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


No Bro. Times are back when my patience levels are tested hwell:


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

Mikail_Zubair said:


> No Bro. Times are back when my patience levels are tested hwell:


Same here too, anxiety levels going up again! Fingers tightly crossed! 
All the best bro.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vuckovic (Oct 10, 2017)

Congratulation mate. When did you applied?


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

Another week gone without much progress, not sure what is going on? Wish all members best of luck for next week.


----------



## cpham (May 8, 2016)

jitender.purohit said:


> Another week gone without much progress, not sure what is going on? Wish all members best of luck for next week.


Quite true, For applicants assigned to Brisbane there are no grants in immitracker. Read in another thread that Adelaide office is proccessing applications assigned to brisbane also. 

Anyone assigned to Brisbane , but got the grant from Adelaide recently?


----------



## cpham (May 8, 2016)

karanbansal91 said:


> It is just repeating of posts..but still want to share news with guys active on this thread.
> *I got my grant today.. I am so happy and want to thank expat members for helping me in this journey. Check signature for time line*


Congrats! Was the grant from Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

cpham said:


> Congrats! Was the grant from Adelaide or Brisbane?


Grant was from Adelaide.. But it is a direct grant. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
Visa grants : 10 oct 2017
Ied : 1 sep 2018


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

cpham said:


> Quite true, For applicants assigned to Brisbane there are no grants in immitracker. Read in another thread that Adelaide office is proccessing applications assigned to brisbane also.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone assigned to Brisbane , but got the grant from Adelaide recently?




Brisbane is well smaller in real terms, so you wont see much activity compared to Adelaide. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

@FemiK. Thanks to Allah, I have received email from CO asking for medicals of the baby. It took a while but finally got it. InshaAllah your baby will be added soon too.


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

Mikail_Zubair said:


> Thanks to Allah, I have received email from CO asking for medicals of the baby. It took a while but finally got it. InshaAllah your baby will be added soon too.


That's great news!
How long did you have to wait bro?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## immortality (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi All,

I am wondering should i call up the Adelaide team officer to check on my case's progress?
*p/s : my application is through agency and they kept asking me to just wait for it.

any suggestion is appreciated. Thank you!





________________________________
SA 190 invite : 30 March 2017
Visa lodge 190 : 26 May 2017
Documents upload All(included gf) : 21 Jul 2017
CO asked & submitted docs: 25 Sept 2017
Visa grant : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

FemiK said:


> That's great news!
> How long did you have to wait bro?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


About 60 days after I submitted the details.


----------



## Fakhar (Apr 24, 2017)

Mikail_Zubair said:


> @FemiK. Thanks to Allah, I have received email from CO asking for medicals of the baby. It took a while but finally got it. InshaAllah your baby will be added soon too.


That's great bro


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

Fakhar said:


> That's great bro


Thanks bro. Surely your baby will be added soon.


----------



## hsrajpal (Apr 18, 2017)

Mikail_Zubair said:


> About 60 days after I submitted the details.



Great news... Atleast there is some movement....
I am waiting for about 40 days and my baby is still not added in my application... Any idea how much time will it take... Will they generate hap id on same day or I have to wait longer.... Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

hsrajpal said:


> Great news... Atleast there is some movement....
> I am waiting for about 40 days and my baby is still not added in my application... Any idea how much time will it take... Will they generate hap id on same day or I have to wait longer.... Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They'll send you the HAPID in the email with the checklist containing Medical requirement. It took 60 days for me.


----------



## hsrajpal (Apr 18, 2017)

Mikail_Zubair said:


> They'll send you the HAPID in the email with the checklist containing Medical requirement. It took 60 days for me.




Waiting eagerly for it... Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

hsrajpal said:


> Waiting eagerly for it... Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


InshaAllah it will happen in due time. We are inclined to be anxious about it. But we have walk the path patiently.  Good luck brothers. I will now arrange for the medicals and then the notorious "waiting" phase.


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

Mikail_Zubair said:


> About 60 days after I submitted the details.


Thanks bro.... Waiting continues here 
Hope you get the visas soon after the medicals


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## HBKSM (Oct 17, 2017)

ravinain said:


> We had good conversation. Initially, I was nervous as she suddenly started asking information and I was not confident while giving information. Because I don't want to give any information which may create problem. But after some time I was feeling confident and gave her all information she needed. She was only looking for education, professional experience and current company's roles and responsibilities. Also she asked me to send an email from my office id. I believe I should get grant mail soon.


Hey Ravinain, I know this was from last years post, but how fast did the CO gave you a call back after you sent the email? I got CO contact yesterday and they requested two things. First is an evidence of employment income from a period I didn't claim points for and second, a health examination which I've already done and uploaded upon my lodgement. 

I just wanted to clarify if this was a mistake or they really wanted me to have the medicals again. The reason why I didn't claim points for that year was simply because I can't provide the evidence and now they're asking me to provide it.


----------



## jiekhang (Jul 1, 2016)

Does anyone has any idea what's going on with the visa grant for 190? DIBP has been so reluctant in issuing grant for 190 for the entire month of October thus far.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jiekhang said:


> Does anyone has any idea what's going on with the visa grant for 190? DIBP has been so reluctant in issuing grant for 190 for the entire month of October thus far.


just slow down... usual slow down.


----------



## rajan.sethi (Sep 8, 2017)

---Re Post---

Hello everyone, 

I need your help. 

I've applied for South Australia Visa and my ANZSCO code is 225113 (Marketing Specialist). I submitted my visa application in the month of February,17. At the time when I applied for my Visa, this occupation was part of the state nomination list. But, after April 17, changes were made to the list and it was moved from state nominated list to suplementary list with some additional requirement. 

Its been 8 months and there has been no update from DIBP and now I am wondering whether my application is even is valid or not? 

So, do anyone know what will happen to those applications that were submitted before the changes in the state's designated business list? 

I am sharing here below my timeline as well; 

ANZSCO Code: 225113 (Marketing Specialist)
Age- 30 points
PTE - Superior - 20 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 21st Sep, 2016 - 10 Points
State/Territory Nomination - 5 Points
Total - 80 Points
EOI submitted (SA 190) - 15th Nov, 2016
SA Invite - 12th Dec, 2016
Visa Lodge : 07th Feb, 2017
Documents upload all : 07th Feb, 2017
CO contact : 16th Feb, 2017 (Medical and additional documents requested)
Medical & Additional Documents Submitted - 28th Feb, 2017
Grant - ??

Looking forward to your advice and guidance.

Regards

Rajan


----------



## pinku (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi guys,

One query so I am uploading the docs that CO had asked for, I have to upload the docs in the relevant section as before and once upload has been done I have to press the 'Information Provided' button, am I correct?

Thanks.


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

pinku said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> One query so I am uploading the docs that CO had asked for, I have to upload the docs in the relevant section as before and once upload has been done I have to press the 'Information Provided' button, am I correct?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, u r right, tht button should be pressed.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

rajan.sethi said:


> ---Re Post---
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> ...


Hi i have no idea about it; but, why don't you call DIBP and request for a clarification.


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

Another week going to start, lets hope October end with a high note for visa aspirants like me. Best of luck mates.

Skill Assessment: July 2016
IELTS: 7.5 overall, 8.5 R, 7.5 S, 7 W, 7.5 L
NSW Invite: 24-Feb-2017
Visa lodged : 14-Apr-2017
CO Contact - 26th April for Medicals and spouse English language fundamental proof
Documents provided: 01-May-2017
ANZSC code: 261312
Still waiting for Visa


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

jitender.purohit said:


> Another week going to start, lets hope October end with a high note for visa aspirants like me. Best of luck mates.
> 
> Skill Assessment: July 2016
> IELTS: 7.5 overall, 8.5 R, 7.5 S, 7 W, 7.5 L
> ...


All the best!!..Mine was lodged a week after urs..21st April..189..Granted on 12th Oct..Im sure u will get it this month! 

Cheers,
Kaushik.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

kaushik_91 said:


> All the best!!..Mine was lodged a week after urs..21st April..189..Granted on 12th Oct..Im sure u will get it this month!
> 
> Cheers,
> Kaushik.
> ...


Thank you Kaushik, thank you so much for best wishes :fingerscrossed:


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

jitender.purohit said:


> Another week going to start, lets hope October end with a high note for visa aspirants like me. Best of luck mates.
> 
> Skill Assessment: July 2016
> IELTS: 7.5 overall, 8.5 R, 7.5 S, 7 W, 7.5 L
> ...


Best wishes to get the grant this month mate !

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

jitender.purohit said:


> Another week going to start, lets hope October end with a high note for visa aspirants like me. Best of luck mates.
> 
> Skill Assessment: July 2016
> IELTS: 7.5 overall, 8.5 R, 7.5 S, 7 W, 7.5 L
> ...


Me too!!!


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

rajan.sethi said:


> ---Re Post---
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> ...


Hi,

I cant seem to find a link to that but i have read that if the occupation is removed, the lodged applications moves to low priority.

but regardless, since it has been more than the average time of asseeesment (it is 8 months right now). you can contact dibp directly. they should reply and give clarification.

Good Luck


----------



## subbu1981 (Oct 5, 2016)

jitender.purohit said:


> Another week going to start, lets hope October end with a high note for visa aspirants like me. Best of luck mates.
> 
> Skill Assessment: July 2016
> IELTS: 7.5 overall, 8.5 R, 7.5 S, 7 W, 7.5 L
> ...


Best of luck to all applicants like you and me. The wait is testing our patience levels.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Your application is still active since you have applied before the it was removed.

The outcome may take time but you will get your grant.

All the best..



rajan.sethi said:


> ---Re Post---
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> ...


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

subbu1981 said:


> Best of luck to all applicants like you and me. The wait is testing our patience levels.


Agree, it is testing indeed. Any hope if DIBP is going to clear the log before they go on vacation in December. I hope so but not confirmed


----------



## hsrajpal (Apr 18, 2017)

Mikail_Zubair said:


> They'll send you the HAPID in the email with the checklist containing Medical requirement. It took 60 days for me.




Got my baby added in my application today... What a relief.... But no HAP ID is there in email neither can I generate it from immi account.... Should I mail them regarding HAP ID or wait for it...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

Not so good start for the week as per immitracker only 3 grants reported for today. Eagerly waiting for grant rain. Its been exactly 200 days since the day I lodged visa.


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi ,

CO asked me to submit medical, PCC and functional English doc by 5th November. My spouse get slot for IELTS test on 2nd December. My agent said to forward him the IELTS registration copy that will be send to CO and it will not impact immigration process except delaying processing. 

Looking for your expert opinion in this regards. 

Will this delay of functional English will negatively impact immigration process?

Should I wait till her IELTS result or go for pay fees for English?


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

Guys....finally that day has arrived...that most awaited email is now in my mailbox ...

Granted Visas For me, my wife and my daughter..

Applied 19-Oct-16

CO Contact: Nov First week 16 for Medi n PCC

Grant: 02-Nov-17

IED: 04-Feb-18

!! Jay Ambe !!

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks a lot for all your support and guidance.. !! 

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

Mitul Patel said:


> Guys....finally that day has arrived...that most awaited email is now in my mailbox ...
> 
> Granted Visas For me, my wife and my daughter..
> 
> ...


Congrats!! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

kaushik_91 said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortality (Nov 1, 2016)

Mitul Patel said:


> Guys....finally that day has arrived...that most awaited email is now in my mailbox ...
> 
> Granted Visas For me, my wife and my daughter..
> 
> ...


Congratulation!!!


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

Mitul Patel said:


> Thanks a lot for all your support and guidance.. !!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Congratulations Mitul


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

immortality said:


> Congratulation!!!


Thanks

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

jitender.purohit said:


> Congratulations Mitul


Thanks

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Brilliant news buddy. Waiting for more than year is unbelievable. Hope things will be great from here on. Have a great future in Aus. 



Mitul Patel said:


> Guys....finally that day has arrived...that most awaited email is now in my mailbox ...
> 
> Granted Visas For me, my wife and my daughter..
> 
> ...


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

hari_it_ram said:


> Brilliant news buddy. Waiting for more than year is unbelievable. Hope things will be great from here on. Have a great future in Aus.


Yes brother..thanks a lot..
Seniors like u, sultan, rvd, andreyx have helped me to wait patiently...
Thanks again for all ur support...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## QM110 (Aug 1, 2017)

2nd Case officer contact for PCC as the earlier one got expired. Should I expect a grant soon?
Visa application: 7.04.17


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

QM110 said:


> 2nd Case officer contact for PCC as the earlier one got expired. Should I expect a grant soon?
> Visa application: 7.04.17


Was your PCC valid for 6 months or 1 year?


----------



## QM110 (Aug 1, 2017)

1 year.But i did my PCC last year in September.though visa was applied in April 17


----------



## Patriotvn (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi all,

I received 1st CO request (team Adelaide) last Thursday to update a doc.

I know that nothing can be sure now, but in reality is there anyone received multiple requests for different docs each time? I mean that may I understand that all other docs in my case are OK?

Thanks so much for your advice friends, best of luck to all!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

Dear Friends..

After a long wait I have finally received my grant today.

Timelines as below:
Job Code: HR Advisor
SS: 19th Dec from ACT
Date of Visa Application: 30th Dec 2016
Date of grant: 6th November 2017
IED: 30th Dec 2017

I would really thanks all friends in this awesome forum who have been a great support throughout this long wait..

Thanks a lot friends..

Praying for the grants of all others who are in the queue..


----------



## immortality (Nov 1, 2016)

Mitul Patel said:


> Yes brother..thanks a lot..
> Seniors like u, sultan, rvd, andreyx have helped me to wait patiently...
> Thanks again for all ur support...
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Hi Mitul,

Could I check with you, for your wife, when your credit card was charged( like how long since you lodged visa & all docs has been uploaded)?

I am also added my girlfriend to my application.. i lodged the visa application 1st( and then my credit card been charged), then I add in my gf and till now still no credit card being charged...

* has passed 3 months now since I added my gf in the application, and still no news..

appreciate you can shared abit of your experience. TQ!


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

immortality said:


> Hi Mitul,
> 
> Could I check with you, for your wife, when your credit card was charged( like how long since you lodged visa & all docs has been uploaded)?
> 
> ...


Hi...we paid visa fees for all applicants together. So no such issue faced. 

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## boota.jattana (Sep 16, 2017)

X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## immortality (Nov 1, 2016)

Mitul Patel said:


> Hi...we paid visa fees for all applicants together. So no such issue faced.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


 Mitul, Thanks for the reply!


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

3 days left for this week. Not much progress till now; doesn't look like, we will see major progress in the rest of the year particularly for 190. For me its 220 days gone. Not sure, if DIBP will pick up pace in next 15-20 days. All the best to everyone


----------



## nabzz (Jul 20, 2017)

Generally how long does adelaide take after a co contact to process the application? From what ive seen on immitracker it was mostly 90 days on average.


----------



## rajan.sethi (Sep 8, 2017)

jitender.purohit said:


> 3 days left for this week. Not much progress till now; doesn't look like, we will see major progress in the rest of the year particularly for 190. For me its 220 days gone. Not sure, if DIBP will pick up pace in next 15-20 days. All the best to everyone



For me its 290 days and counting!!!! hwell:


----------



## Maverick_VJ (Sep 26, 2016)

jitender.purohit said:


> 3 days left for this week. Not much progress till now; doesn't look like, we will see major progress in the rest of the year particularly for 190. For me its 220 days gone. Not sure, if DIBP will pick up pace in next 15-20 days. All the best to everyone


Do not worry buddy and you will soon get it...just be positive..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

Maverick_VJ said:


> Do not worry buddy and you will soon get it...just be positive..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks Maverick for motivation, I remember your IED was very short only 10 days after waiting for 360 days.


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

rajan.sethi said:


> For me its 290 days and counting!!!! hwell:


I can understand Rajan, the wait is so frustrating: we cannot make any major decision in life due to this wait and life is like stuck at one point. By the way what is your job code, mine is 261312 (Dev / Programmer).


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

jitender.purohit said:


> I can understand Rajan, the wait is so frustrating: we cannot make any major decision in life due to this wait and life is like stuck at one point. By the way what is your job code, mine is 261312 (Dev / Programmer).


Hopefully DIBP clears backlog applications from next week ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sara26 said:


> Hopefully DIBP clears backlog applications from next week ...




I dont think we can expect much action before Christmas... but lets see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi people, anyone on this forum who received immi commence mail from adelaide and status still received....
Pls let me know your experience.

I lodged my visa with 65 pts on 4th oct . got immicommence mail last week and status still received. I have front loaded all doc but then too this mail and from other forum i understood people getting this mail hv to wait long fr grant.

Is this true and wht can be the reason?

Pls suggest ...pls...


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

Best of luck to everyone, its the start of December. Lets see how it goes for all of us. Lets hope the year ends with good news for all of us.


----------



## hsrajpal (Apr 18, 2017)

rajan.sethi said:


> For me its 290 days and counting!!!! hwell:


329 days and counting.... Getting restless waiting for my grant....

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

hsrajpal said:


> 329 days and counting.... Getting restless waiting for my grant....
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


We can understand, what is your job code mate?


----------



## hsrajpal (Apr 18, 2017)

jitender.purohit said:


> We can understand, what is your job code mate?


321111

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Punekar (Jul 10, 2013)

Visa 190 application filed on 25th Nov 2017, let's see how it goes !!
:drum:


----------



## rajan.sethi (Sep 8, 2017)

jitender.purohit said:


> I can understand Rajan, the wait is so frustrating: we cannot make any major decision in life due to this wait and life is like stuck at one point. By the way what is your job code, mine is 261312 (Dev / Programmer).


Hi Jitender, the wait is definitely frustrating! My job code is 225113 (Marketing Specialist) and I'd applied for SA state in the month of Feb,17. 

I really wish and pray that the waiting ends and we must get our grants now :fingerscrossed:!

Regards

Rajan


----------



## rajan.sethi (Sep 8, 2017)

hsrajpal said:


> 329 days and counting.... Getting restless waiting for my grant....
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


I can totally relate to it buddy!! 

Just wish that we all get our grants now! 

Best wishes

Rajan


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

rajan.sethi said:


> I can totally relate to it buddy!!
> 
> Just wish that we all get our grants now!
> 
> ...


Guys, i am waiting since April 2017
I hope the wait will end soon....
May be a mere guess but for the following reasons
1.October applicants started getting their immi commencement mail which means that DIBP has started working on other applications including backloggers ( one such example is December 1 grants)

2.As i got the information from ex.immigration officer( thru my friend) , DIBP might have focused on NZ applications for 189 visa and that's the reason we have not seen enough grants in past couple of months 
so anytime DIBP can give their grants for finalised applicants 
3.Christmas is not the only reason to expect more grants in december but that might be also one of the reasons becoz DIBP officers will mostly take their off during christmas despite DIBP is working during christmas holidays ~

It is our bad luck that we have been trapped and being hold for no reasons..

Let the tomorrow give us a ray of hope and i am sure we all will be granted in december !!!


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

sara26 said:


> Guys, i am waiting since April 2017
> I hope the wait will end soon....
> May be a mere guess but for the following reasons
> 1.October applicants started getting their immi commencement mail which means that DIBP has started working on other applications including backloggers ( one such example is December 1 grants)
> ...


Thanks Sara for providing us some hope. I am also waiting since 14-April-2017. I wish we all get our well deserved grants soon and plan for the way ahead


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Salimmanj said:


> Hi people, anyone on this forum who received immi commence mail from adelaide and status still received....
> Pls let me know your experience.
> 
> I lodged my visa with 65 pts on 4th oct . got immicommence mail last week and status still received. I have front loaded all doc but then too this mail and from other forum i understood people getting this mail hv to wait long fr grant.
> ...




Many of us have received this email. 

As CO has not requested you anything then status will remain same as it is.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bamutt8951 (Jan 16, 2017)

sara26 said:


> Guys, i am waiting since April 2017
> I hope the wait will end soon....
> May be a mere guess but for the following reasons
> 1.October applicants started getting their immi commencement mail which means that DIBP has started working on other applications including backloggers ( one such example is December 1 grants)
> ...


I am also waiting since Mar 2017. Have no clue wats going on??
Is there benefit in emailing CO???


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

Bamutt8951 said:


> I am also waiting since Mar 2017. Have no clue wats going on??
> Is there benefit in emailing CO???


My agent has sent several mails but no reply so far~

Just try to mail them detailing your case reference numbers adding your case officer name..

I would suggest you can give a call if your case exceeded 8 months but i heard waiting time is too long!!!

Good luck my friend !!!


----------



## Bamutt8951 (Jan 16, 2017)

sara26 said:


> My agent has sent several mails but no reply so far~
> 
> Just try to mail them detailing your case reference numbers adding your case officer name..
> 
> ...


Thanks...Do u have idea if long wait mean anythng bad? or negative??
I hav 2 CO contacts, Emp Ver done on 25 Oct. Thankss


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

Bamutt8951 said:


> Thanks...Do u have idea if long wait mean anythng bad? or negative??
> I hav 2 CO contacts, Emp Ver done on 25 Oct. Thankss


I mean waiting time over phone is long ~

It is best that your employment verification is completed...
As i noticed , people recieve their grants by one month (approximately) after an employment verification

Hold on my friend!!! I think you are ahead of others... You may recieve your grant at any time...
Anyways , do mail DIBP to knoe the status..


----------



## Bamutt8951 (Jan 16, 2017)

sara26 said:


> I mean waiting time over phone is long ~
> 
> It is best that your employment verification is completed...
> As i noticed , people recieve their grants by one month (approximately) after an employment verification
> ...


Thanks. Can you give email ID of DIBP CO where i Mail them. I had GSM Brisbane & appllied thru agent.


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

Bamutt8951 said:


> Thanks. Can you give email ID of DIBP CO where i Mail them. I had GSM Brisbane & appllied thru agent.


I mailed to [email protected]
u can verify your co contact letter too!!!


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

Today, i have received IMMI Assessment Commence - mail from GSM Adelaide.

job code - 233512
lodged 13 oct

i think have to wait more.


----------



## BabuPorora (Jun 27, 2017)

buntygwt said:


> Today, i have received IMMI Assessment Commence - mail from GSM Adelaide.
> 
> job code - 233512
> lodged 13 oct
> ...


I have got CO contact today from GSM Adelaide. Seems like they are working on cases at full speed.
261313
Visa lodged on 13th Oct 2017

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

BabuPorora said:


> I have got CO contact today from GSM Adelaide. Seems like they are working on cases at full speed.
> 261313
> Visa lodged on 13th Oct 2017
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Great.. are they asking more docs..??


Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## BabuPorora (Jun 27, 2017)

harsm123 said:


> Great.. are they asking more docs..??
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


CO asking more details on my employment letter. I need to get another letter from HR with some additional details.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sara26 said:


> I mean waiting time over phone is long ~
> 
> It is best that your employment verification is completed...
> As i noticed , people recieve their grants by one month (approximately) after an employment verification
> ...




Thats not correct. 

Average is about 100-130 days after verification. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quynhtong2889 (Jun 18, 2017)

Hello everyone 
I loged visa 189 onshore 23/10/2017 for software developer 
Anybody who loged onshore have to waiting more than 6 months?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Thats not correct.
> 
> Average is about 100-130 days after verification.
> 
> ...


3 of my friends recieved within a month in recent 
this is just my observation not based on immi data ...
so i mentioned as i noticed~


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sara26 said:


> 3 of my friends recieved within a month in recent
> this is just my observation not based on immi data ...
> so i mentioned as i noticed~




My based on tracker data... larger pool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shobhgarg (Jan 7, 2017)

I am with GSM Adelaide as well: :frusty:

PTE : 1st January 2017
L-90, R-84, S-90, W-88
Age : 30
ANZSCO : 261311 
Total Points : 70
ACS : 24 Feb 2017
EOI : 25 Feb 2017
ITA : 01 Mar 2017
Visa Lodged : 18 Mar 2017
First Acknowledgement : 18 Mar 2017
CO 1st contact : 28 Mar 2017
Primary appplicant : AFP, Form 80, India - PCC, Evidence of Emplpoyment in Australia, Medical
Non Migrating Daughter : Medical, Certified Birth Certificate
Non Migrating Wife : Medical, PCC
Changed Wife and Daughter from Non-Migrating to Migrating : 24 May 2017
CO 2nd contact : 10 Aug 2017
Primary appplicant : Complete Form 1436, send scores to DIBP
Migrating Daughter : NA
Migrating Wife : India PCC from Passport Office - stating local clearence not acceptable, AFP
Second Acknowledgement for wife and kid: 10 Aug 2017 - Fee deducted for both.
CO 3rd Contact : 22 Sep 2017
Migrating Wife : Form 1281 (Only)


----------



## Nedsrtark (Aug 23, 2017)

*Help!!*

Please HELP!!

CO contacted me for below:

"As you answered ‘Yes’ to one or more of the character declaration questions, you must provide further information"

I DID NOT have criminal offence

I DID NOT answer yes to any character questions ( Application-form 80 Self or Spoues"

My case was with GSM Brisbane and now with GSM Adelaide

I think there is huge mistake going on
I replied them mail Explain my case 

Is CO flexible to reply ?? *What can i do*??


Please help


----------



## cchavez (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi everyone! 

Just want to share that I got my Skilled Nominated Visa 190 today. Hope that others who are waiting will get theirs soon.

Onshore applicant from ACT
Overall points: 65
Lodgement date: 17 August 2017
State Nomination: ACT
Skilled Occupation: Software Engineeer
ANZSCO Code: 261313
Documents uploaded: birth & marriage cert, diploma, transcript of records, course completion, ielts, professional year cert, acs skills assessment, 80, 1221
CO Team: Adelaide
CO Contact: 29 August 2017
CO asked for health exam but we just did our health exam the day before the contact 28 August. I wasn't able to do the health exam immediately because of my period.
CO Contacted 12 days after lodgement date
Grant issued 98 days after CO contact.

I hope a lot of applicants will get their grants soon before Christmas.

Regards.


----------



## rajan.sethi (Sep 8, 2017)

cchavez said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just want to share that I got my Skilled Nominated Visa 190 today. Hope that others who are waiting will get theirs soon.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

cchavez said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just want to share that I got my Skilled Nominated Visa 190 today. Hope that others who are waiting will get theirs soon.
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

cchavez said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just want to share that I got my Skilled Nominated Visa 190 today. Hope that others who are waiting will get theirs soon.
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS! And all the best for the future!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## cchavez (Aug 30, 2017)

thanks


----------



## Kevin22 (Sep 6, 2017)

June applications any positive results today????


----------



## sharafatal (Feb 27, 2017)

I would like to inform all forum that today CO allocated for me from GSM Adelaide asking for medical and PCC.

VISA Lodged 27 oct 2017.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodkalirawna1978 (Nov 12, 2017)

*489 Visa*



andreyx108b said:


> Thats not correct.
> 
> Average is about 100-130 days after verification.
> 
> ...


Dear Friends,
I am new to this forum and would like to know about job verification and time period DIBP takes after that.

I Have Submitted my all documents in June-2017, including PCC, Medical, after in august-2017 CO asked for additional documents such Evidence of employment, Tax documents and Visa copies. I have provided all documents in Sep-2017. 
After that there is no response from CO till date. 
My question do DIBP do the Job verification, How and how many days it takes?
and after job verification how many days to get the visa?
Please seniors respond...regret for lengthy question...


----------



## re_rahul (May 23, 2016)

vinodkalirawna1978 said:


> Dear Friends,
> I am new to this forum and would like to know about job verification and time period DIBP takes after that.
> 
> I Have Submitted my all documents in June-2017, including PCC, Medical, after in august-2017 CO asked for additional documents such Evidence of employment, Tax documents and Visa copies. I have provided all documents in Sep-2017.
> ...


10-15 days after job verigication..

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## chopsush (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi,

I have submitted my application on 10th May 2017, and i got a reply from GSM Adelaide for an additional document on 12th July. 

I have submitted an affidavit on 19th July but got a follow up email on the same day that they would like to wait for the final document instead of the affidavit. I submitted the final document, when i received it on 22nd September 2017. And I have not heard anything since then. 

Is there a way to know the status of my application? I have tried to send them an email but they do not respond. 

The status shows under assessment on the immi website and SLA shows 5-8 months.

I had a score of 70 points and my Visa subclass is 189. please help.

Thanks,
Sushant


----------



## vinodkalirawna1978 (Nov 12, 2017)

re_rahul said:


> 10-15 days after job verigication..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thanks, How Do DIBP do verification, by email or phone call, since they called once to my company but no one picked the phone, then I have given direct contact details and email to do verification but it is almost 2 months over no response. Please advise anyone have idea on it..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vinodkalirawna1978 said:


> Thanks, How Do DIBP do verification, by email or phone call, since they called once to my company but no one picked the phone, then I have given direct contact details and email to do verification but it is almost 2 months over no response. Please advise anyone have idea on it..


 After EV it takes roughly 100-150 days... average is about 120 to grant.


----------



## re_rahul (May 23, 2016)

vinodkalirawna1978 said:


> Thanks, How Do DIBP do verification, by email or phone call, since they called once to my company but no one picked the phone, then I have given direct contact details and email to do verification but it is almost 2 months over no response. Please advise anyone have idea on it..


Provide direct email addresss to them which will better than phone .

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vinodkalirawna1978 said:


> Thanks, How Do DIBP do verification, by email or phone call, since they called once to my company but no one picked the phone, then I have given direct contact details and email to do verification but it is almost 2 months over no response. Please advise anyone have idea on it..




They choose the method and the time. Just wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moymoy_palaboy (Dec 9, 2017)

chopsush said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my application on 10th May 2017, and i got a reply from GSM Adelaide for an additional document on 12th July.
> 
> ...


No news = Good news. I also haven't heard from them after I completed all the documents. It took 100 days for the grant to arrive after I have submitted the missing requirement. Hopefully, you will get yours soon after 100 days or less.


----------



## QM110 (Aug 1, 2017)

I have applied for internal auditor and now i want to quit my internal auditor job,for which i claimed 5 points. As, I got an opportunity for external auditor.
Visa lodged: 7 april,2017
2nd officer contact for PCC: 15 october, 2017.
My queries:
1)Will this effect my visa grant?
2)Or Will case officer ask for assessment of this new job, as this comes under different ANZSCO Code


----------



## 1210778 (May 12, 2016)

Co contacted on 11 Dec requesting UK pcc which I replied the same day that I have never been to UK. Got automate reply but no reply from co. How long it will Take?


----------



## QM110 (Aug 1, 2017)

Please somebody suggest. I am in confused state


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

QM110 said:


> I have applied for internal auditor and now i want to quit my internal auditor job,for which i claimed 5 points. As, I got an opportunity for external auditor.
> Visa lodged: 7 april,2017
> 2nd officer contact for PCC: 15 october, 2017.
> My queries:
> ...


If you got assessed as internal auditor and claimed points for assessed duration only then you are good.
If your claimed points change due to exp increase after EOI submission, then MAY BE you need re-assessment. BUT IF you get invite before points changes, then ALL GOOD.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

coolestbliss said:


> Co contacted on 11 Dec requesting UK pcc which I replied the same day that I have never been to UK. Got automate reply but no reply from co. How long it will Take?


Strange that why CO asked for UK PCC.

Anyway if you have replied then dont worry. Just wait patiently. 

Hope you pressed the Information Provided button as well after explaining your case.


----------



## QM110 (Aug 1, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> QM110 said:
> 
> 
> > I have applied for internal auditor and now i want to quit my internal auditor job,for which i claimed 5 points. As, I got an opportunity for external auditor.
> ...


I am validly claiming 5 points for internal auditor job.
I will not be claiming any points for external auditor job.
My worry is since this two comes under diff code and DIBP/ assessment body is specific about the job code. Will they be concerned that my current position is not internal auditor, though i am not claiming points for this new job.
AND Should i update them my employment status change,
If i take up this.


----------



## vinodkalirawna1978 (Nov 12, 2017)

chhavi said:


> I am waiting for grant from GSM.Adelaide ..
> adding myself to the list
> 
> ktoda	5-May
> ...


Vinodkalirawna 20-Dec


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

vinodkalirawna1978 said:


> Vinodkalirawna 20-Dec


This list appear so short. I believe it should be much longer. I did my medical on 25/11 N agent said all docs was uploaded on this day. Not sure when medical was cleared as my daughter had to return for the TB skin test on 28/11.

So experts, my date will be considered 25/11?


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

lingling said:


> This list appear so short. I believe it should be much longer. I did my medical on 25/11 N agent said all docs was uploaded on this day. Not sure when medical was cleared as my daughter had to return for the TB skin test on 28/11.
> 
> So experts, my date will be considered 25/11?


It's the date you paid your fees if you are referring to your date of lodgement of your Visa.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nedsrtark (Aug 23, 2017)

Kevin22 said:


> June applications any positive results today????


Still Waiting


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

Nedsrtark said:


> Still Waiting


I am April 2017 applicant - 251 days gone, still waiting. I am not sure what will be the impact of new change. DIBP is now depart of home affairs. How it will impact our applications. What the new committee will decide. God plz help us


----------



## Kevin22 (Sep 6, 2017)

jitender.purohit said:


> Nedsrtark said:
> 
> 
> > Still Waiting
> ...


U better call them, as u are about to complete 8 months

All is well


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

Kevin22 said:


> U better call them, as u are about to complete 8 months
> 
> All is well


I have already completed 8 months, I have applied for subclass 190 NSW and time line for 190 is 6 months to 10 months. So I still need to wait 50 more days. Specifically I have observed that for 190 - 261312 they take atleast 9 months but we never know it can come before that or later than even 10 months.

I will keep my fingers crossed


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

jitender.purohit said:


> I have already completed 8 months, I have applied for subclass 190 NSW and time line for 190 is 6 months to 10 months. So I still need to wait 50 more days. Specifically I have observed that for 190 - 261312 they take atleast 9 months but we never know it can come before that or later than even 10 months.
> 
> I will keep my fingers crossed



Hello Group Mates,

Today morning at 09:24 AM IST, I received employment verification call from AHC. The officer asked the below mentioned things:

1.	Company which I am currently working with.
2.	My highest qualification.
3.	My whole employment history along with month-year & designation.
4.	Roles & responsibilities with each company
5.	Subclass Visa I have applied for.

The call lasted for 15-20 minutes and at the end of the conversation, he asked me to send the initial 3 months and last 3 months Payslip of my current organization along with bank statement for that period. I told him that I will send it in couple of hours, but he said it would be good if I can share the documents in next 20 – 30 minutes which I did.

I hope everything is fine. Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## re_rahul (May 23, 2016)

jitender.purohit said:


> Hello Group Mates,
> 
> Today morning at 09:24 AM IST, I received employment verification call from AHC. The officer asked the below mentioned things:
> 
> ...


From which no they called ? Can you share 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

AmazingTiger said:


> It's the date you paid your fees if you are referring to your date of lodgement of your Visa.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Agent just confirmed visa fees was paid on 22/11.


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

*Job verification*

I'm claiming 15 points for experience, from 2 companies (both MNC n existence can easily be verified via a Google search). The 2 bosses that signed my letters have both left. I sent a test mail last night n both was returned by the server.

In the event DIBP do also try to send email to them but gets a return by the server, what will they do? Anyone encounter similar scenario?

I voiced my concern to my agent as this may delay my processing but agent reply was DIBP hardly contacts employer to verify, which contradicts what I'm seeing in this blog.


----------



## jas81 (Jan 13, 2017)

jitender.purohit said:


> I am April 2017 applicant - 251 days gone, still waiting. I am not sure what will be the impact of new change. DIBP is now depart of home affairs. How it will impact our applications. What the new committee will decide. God plz help us


sending a feedback to them in their site might work. It worked for me!


----------



## ajayaustralia (Apr 5, 2017)

lingling said:


> I'm claiming 15 points for experience, from 2 companies (both MNC n existence can easily be verified via a Google search). The 2 bosses that signed my letters have both left. I sent a test mail last night n both was returned by the server.
> 
> In the event DIBP do also try to send email to them but gets a return by the server, what will they do? Anyone encounter similar scenario?
> 
> I voiced my concern to my agent as this may delay my processing but agent reply was DIBP hardly contacts employer to verify, which contradicts what I'm seeing in this blog.


Normally, experience(roles and Responsibilities) letters are signed by HR(Human Resource), and it is on company letter pad showing the common contact number of the HR. I would advise contacting the HR of the 2 organizations you have mentioned and getting the letter again. I always got it from HR(Accenture, Capgemini and Sopra, all leading software companies), you will normally send the R&R letter to Manager copying the HR, once the Manager confirms your R&R, the letter is issued by the HR.

Hope it Helps,

AJ


----------



## akhandel (Oct 14, 2016)

jas81 said:


> sending a feedback to them in their site might work. It worked for me!


Hi Jas81,

Can you confirm after giving feedback on DIBP in how much time you received a CO contact again ?


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

ajayaustralia said:


> Normally, experience(roles and Responsibilities) letters are signed by HR(Human Resource), and it is on company letter pad showing the common contact number of the HR. I would advise contacting the HR of the 2 organizations you have mentioned and getting the letter again. I always got it from HR(Accenture, Capgemini and Sopra, all leading software companies), you will normally send the R&R letter to Manager copying the HR, once the Manager confirms your R&R, the letter is issued by the HR.
> 
> Hope it Helps,
> 
> AJ


Thank you so much for your suggestion. Unfortunately my current HR hv not much of an inkling of our actual job duties. 1 of the companies that I claimed 8 years of experience was actually taken over by another company and I was there for a brief 2 months. The HR will never assist in anything!

Current HR do have my job descriptions but it is very broad and won't qualify for any point claims. Hence, my agent actually suggested my current HR to confirm my employment (which they did) and thereafter my immediate superior (both companies) to sign the R & R. This suited CPA n hence they acknowledged my years of experience. 

My only worry now is them trying to confirm both superiors that had left their position.


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

ajayaustralia said:


> Normally, experience(roles and Responsibilities) letters are signed by HR(Human Resource), and it is on company letter pad showing the common contact number of the HR. I would advise contacting the HR of the 2 organizations you have mentioned and getting the letter again. I always got it from HR(Accenture, Capgemini and Sopra, all leading software companies), you will normally send the R&R letter to Manager copying the HR, once the Manager confirms your R&R, the letter is issued by the HR.
> 
> Hope it Helps,
> 
> AJ


By the way, both superiors are willing to stand by the R & R if they are called. Just that no one knows what method DIBP will use n that worries me.


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

jas81 said:


> sending a feedback to them in their site might work. It worked for me!


Hello Mate, would like to inform you that after my post in expatforum, on 21st Dec I got an employment verification call from AHC. I was expecting this since long time Not sure, how much more time it is going to take. They have increased the processing time also to 11 months maximum. I will wait till 300 days and after that will post the feedback. Any suggestion?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

lingling said:


> I'm claiming 15 points for experience, from 2 companies (both MNC n existence can easily be verified via a Google search). The 2 bosses that signed my letters have both left. I sent a test mail last night n both was returned by the server.
> 
> In the event DIBP do also try to send email to them but gets a return by the server, what will they do? Anyone encounter similar scenario?
> 
> I voiced my concern to my agent as this may delay my processing but agent reply was DIBP hardly contacts employer to verify, which contradicts what I'm seeing in this blog.


They would usually try to get in touch by other means, i.e. e-mail. They would reach out to HR directly too, via phone and e-mail. (usually) 

If not they would send a Natural Justice letter explaining that they are not able to contact and your employment is unverifiable. You may then need to provide further evidence as well as new contact details.


----------



## ajayaustralia (Apr 5, 2017)

lingling said:


> Thank you so much for your suggestion. Unfortunately my current HR hv not much of an inkling of our actual job duties. 1 of the companies that I claimed 8 years of experience was actually taken over by another company and I was there for a brief 2 months. The HR will never assist in anything!
> 
> Current HR do have my job descriptions but it is very broad and won't qualify for any point claims. Hence, my agent actually suggested my current HR to confirm my employment (which they did) and thereafter my immediate superior (both companies) to sign the R & R. This suited CPA n hence they acknowledged my years of experience.
> 
> My only worry now is them trying to confirm both superiors that had left their position.


Sorry Mate, I wish I could help you further. Please note, it is not always that you will need to go through an employment verification. As another member has suggested, they will provide you with an opportunity(Through Natural Justice letter) to provide more evidence.

Another way for you could be that you get an affidavit signed by your Managers saying these were your roles and responsibilities, and in the affidavit do mention there personal and office email id and contact number. Normally people do it when their employer is not ready to provide R and R letter. Just an idea, though I feel you will be taking some unwanted extra steps.


----------



## crazyaus (Dec 23, 2017)

akhandel said:


> Hi Jas81,
> 
> Can you confirm after giving feedback on DIBP in how much time you received a CO contact again ?


you have to wait minimum 1 month


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

lingling said:


> I'm claiming 15 points for experience, from 2 companies (both MNC n existence can easily be verified via a Google search). The 2 bosses that signed my letters have both left. I sent a test mail last night n both was returned by the server.
> 
> In the event DIBP do also try to send email to them but gets a return by the server, what will they do? Anyone encounter similar scenario?
> 
> I voiced my concern to my agent as this may delay my processing but agent reply was DIBP hardly contacts the employer to verify, which contradicts what I'm seeing in this blog.


There is no specific way of doing employment verification. AHC may call to landline and they can ask for any HR guy, or ask for your reference person, or they can call directly to your mentioned reference person.

Sometimes, they may not do the verification.

Known experience below;

They called the landline, it was not picked up. They sent a mail to the reference person, no reply has been sent. NJL has issued after 3 months. In this case, they didn't even try to call directly the applicant or the reference person. 

this is an information for you.


----------



## sharafatal (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi Folks!

I lodged my VISA Application on 28 october 2017.
CO conatc via email on 5 Dec 2017 from Adelaide asking for PCC, medical and Polio and gave me 28 days to provide required information.

I managed Medical and polio in this time but PCC is not ready yet,in next 3 days time given by CO will be completed.
Kindly let me know what is the best way to inform them and how to gain more time.

Any suggestion and valueable input will be highly appreciated.

Thnx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajayaustralia (Apr 5, 2017)

sharafatal said:


> Hi Folks!
> 
> I lodged my VISA Application on 28 october 2017.
> CO conatc via email on 5 Dec 2017 from Adelaide asking for PCC, medical and Polio and gave me 28 days to provide required information.
> ...


Given the current trend, most of the applications are getting picked (after CO contact )in around 100 days, Do not stress too much on this, Once you get the PCC details, update them in Immi account. Though, you can send a mail to the CO saying that PCC will be updated shortly as you have not yet received it. This is very common when you are arranging documents like PCC.


----------



## santoshjhawar (Mar 14, 2017)

Dear All, 
Firstly apologies if you are seeing my post in multiple threads as i can't stop thanking each and everyone of you who have been very very helpful in this entire process. After some wait we finally received Visa 190. Its a shame that while lodgement i wasn't part of this forum but i try to take things positively. good that my application wasn't complete and there was CO contact as i got married post lodgement and had to add spouse. 

Few points i feel are very important for individual's app processing. 
1. be as frank and as open as you can. 
2. ensure information provided reflects exactly the same in your documents provided. 
3. I had added hellot of documents after IP pressed and it didn't have any effect. These included Bank statements, Nomination addition to bank accounts/superannuation, form 1281 (as this was for one of the individuals - who was asked as 3rd CO contact). I badly had to/wanted to avoid 3rd co contact. 

The wait is definitely killing. All my days since lodgement start with reading posts in forum/myimmitracker read. 

I am onshore and for spouse IED is lesser than an year to medicals/pcc done i.e. 07th June 2018. (medicals/pcc done in Sep-2017) but it doesn't matter. 


happy to help others with my experience to this forum. Timelines in my signature.


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

Congratulations Santosh


----------



## Kevin22 (Sep 6, 2017)

santoshjhawar said:


> Dear All,
> Firstly apologies if you are seeing my post in multiple threads as i can't stop thanking each and everyone of you who have been very very helpful in this entire process. After some wait we finally received Visa 190. Its a shame that while lodgement i wasn't part of this forum but i try to take things positively. good that my application wasn't complete and there was CO contact as i got married post lodgement and had to add spouse.
> 
> Few points i feel are very important for individual's app processing.
> ...


I am frustrated waiting for this visa for the first time in my life I have waited for some thing this long. I started my process in 2016. 
What do u reccomend?


----------



## rahulmalhotra21 (Sep 20, 2016)

Kevin22 said:


> I am frustrated waiting for this visa for the first time in my life I have waited for some thing this long. I started my process in 2016.
> What do u reccomend?


I am in the same boat. 75 points, 190 sub class. Paid fee on 31st Dec'16. Waiting till date. No news from anywhere.


----------



## st_141 (May 16, 2017)

rahulmalhotra21 said:


> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> > I am frustrated waiting for this visa for the first time in my life I have waited for some thing this long. I started my process in 2016.
> ...


Hey what's your occupation code. I have lodged for 190 NSW as General Accountant on 16th November, 2017.


----------



## rahulmalhotra21 (Sep 20, 2016)

st_141 said:


> Hey what's your occupation code. I have lodged for 190 NSW as General Accountant on 16th November, 2017.


Mine is 131112; Sales and Marketing Manager


----------



## kirshad (Jul 23, 2012)

kind of similar situation here....applied EA on 30-Dec-16...Lodged Visa App 22-June-17 and waiting and waiting with one CO contact ion 16 Aug, replied with medicals on 11-Sept.....since then just waiting and all life is on stand still ...!


----------



## Vivek6_m (Dec 29, 2017)

kirshad said:


> kind of similar situation here....applied EA on 30-Dec-16...Lodged Visa App 22-June-17 and waiting and waiting with one CO contact ion 16 Aug, replied with medicals on 11-Sept.....since then just waiting and all life is on stand still ...!


Hi Krishad,

How many Points have you Calimed??

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## kirshad (Jul 23, 2012)

Vivek6_m said:


> Hi Krishad,
> 
> How many Points have you Calimed??
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Hi Vivek,

65 on 189


----------



## rahulmalhotra21 (Sep 20, 2016)

Guys, is the 190 also dependent on a draw or done manually? Since the draw happened last night and may people got invites, I despite being a 75 pointer havent heard back from them.
What could be the reason?


----------



## QM110 (Aug 1, 2017)

What do you mean by NJL


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Is there holiday today as no grant reported anywhere?


----------



## rahulmalhotra21 (Sep 20, 2016)

bhagat.dabas said:


> Is there holiday today as no grant reported anywhere?


Lots of grants for 189's 75 and 80 pointers. No news for 190 at all!


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

rahulmalhotra21 said:


> Lots of grants for 189's 75 and 80 pointers. No news for 190 at all!


Agree, no major progress on 190 these days.


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

rahulmalhotra21 said:


> Lots of grants for 189's 75 and 80 pointers. No news for 190 at all!




I dont see any grant reported today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulmalhotra21 (Sep 20, 2016)

bhagat.dabas said:


> I dont see any grant reported today?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are on other threads!


----------



## Arji (May 11, 2017)

Timeline of 190 changed again....8-11 months


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

Arji said:


> Timeline of 190 changed again....8-11 months


It changed in month of Dec itself


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

Hello Group Mates, please advise how long does it take to get the grant (maximum side) after employment verification call from AHC. I got it on 21st Dec. Any idea??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jitender.purohit said:


> Hello Group Mates, please advise how long does it take to get the grant (maximum side) after employment verification call from AHC. I got it on 21st Dec. Any idea??


Mxiimum side..Indefinitely 


N O one can predict the grant.
Applicants have got in 2 days and not even in 18 months
EVC is just one box ticked out of several boxes

Any answer you get is pure speculation and nothing more then that 

Cheers


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Mxiimum side..Indefinitely
> 
> 
> N O one can predict the grant.
> ...


Thanks Mate  was just trying to have a rough idea so that I can plan accordingly. My medical is going to expire on 1st May 2018 and Its been almost 270 days since the day I lodged visa. I also need to serve 3 months notice period with my current organisation if I get my visa with in this month. I think my IED would be before 1st May if they decide to grant me a visa. So many questions and thoughts in my mind like other applicants in this forum. But I got the taste the medicine that it is little bit dicey to believe on my instincts that I will get the grant before my medical is expired.

Thanks Mate


----------



## Kevin22 (Sep 6, 2017)

jitender.purohit said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > Mxiimum side..Indefinitely
> ...


270 days oh man and the way u said it. Hats off to u man for your patience. Mine is 180 plus days and it kills me inside (the wait) everyday.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jitender.purohit said:


> Thanks Mate  was just trying to have a rough idea so that I can plan accordingly. My medical is going to expire on 1st May 2018 and Its been almost 270 days since the day I lodged visa. I also need to serve 3 months notice period with my current organisation if I get my visa with in this month. I think my IED would be before 1st May if they decide to grant me a visa. So many questions and thoughts in my mind like other applicants in this forum. But I got the taste the medicine that it is little bit dicey to believe on my instincts that I will get the grant before my medical is expired.
> 
> Thanks Mate


There may be light at the end of the tunnel for you

If the number of fresh invites continue to be reduced drastically as at present, then the chances of old and pending complicated cases clearance also gets higher
I am speculating that your case falls in that category for some reason

So maybe you can get some good news in the next couple of months giving you ample time to plan

Cheers


----------



## rajan.sethi (Sep 8, 2017)

I can totally relate to it. Waiting for so long is not easy mate, I've been waiting for 330 days as well, all I can say Is, just hang in there and I hope new year brings good news for all of us who have been waiting for soo long. 

Just a quick question, for how long are the medicals test valid? 




Kevin22 said:


> jitender.purohit said:
> 
> 
> > newbienz said:
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajan.sethi said:


> I can totally relate to it. Waiting for so long is not easy mate, I've been waiting for 330 days as well, all I can say Is, just hang in there and I hope new year brings good news for all of us who have been waiting for soo long.
> 
> Just a quick question, for how long are the medicals test valid?


The medical tests are valid for 1 year but there have been many instances where members reported getting grants even after the medical test had expired and not been asked to submit fresh reports

However, that is totally on the discretion of the CO and not a right

Cheers


----------



## rajan.sethi (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanks for the revert mate! keeping my fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:, I've go two little ones, don't want them to go through the same again. :thumb:



newbienz said:


> The medical tests are valid for 1 year but there have been many instances where members reported getting grants even after the medical test had expired and not been asked to submit fresh reports
> 
> However, that is totally on the discretion of the CO and not a right
> 
> Cheers


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

rajan.sethi said:


> I can totally relate to it. Waiting for so long is not easy mate, I've been waiting for 330 days as well, all I can say Is, just hang in there and I hope new year brings good news for all of us who have been waiting for soo long.
> 
> Just a quick question, for how long are the medicals test valid?


330 days!! Are you 189 or 190, even if you are 190 --> you have crossed the maximum timelines. How you are planning to escalate it now?


----------



## ajayaustralia (Apr 5, 2017)

jitender.purohit said:


> 330 days!! Are you 189 or 190, even if you are 190 --> you have crossed the maximum timelines. How you are planning to escalate it now?


If you have already crossed the limit, there is no point waiting further, Either send a email to the CO, if no response in 1 week, call 131881 and request them to provide the contact details of CO, Not sure, which thread/forum I have read it but someone did called them and the CO was notified and they got the grant in another 2 weeks.


----------



## rajan.sethi (Sep 8, 2017)

I've applied for skill nominated 190 and my ANZSCO code is 225113. I'd applied on the 7th, Feb,16 and today I will be completing my waiting period of 11 months! 

We'll I've already sent a mail to DIBP and have used the feedback section as well! However, both the times I received an autogenerated revert with a standard reply of how DIBP doesn't entertain queries regarding VISA assessment/waiting period and that the standard processing time is of 8 to 11 months and would vary from case to case as well.

Now I'm just waiting, praying and hoping that the grant is just around the corner and I might get the golden mail anytime now! :fingerscrossed:

So like I said, I can totally related to what you've been going through and my best wishes are with you! Hope we all get our grants soon!! :thumb:	




jitender.purohit said:


> 330 days!! Are you 189 or 190, even if you are 190 --> you have crossed the maximum timelines. How you are planning to escalate it now?


----------



## rajan.sethi (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanks for the information ajayaustralia! I'll definitely try and call them, however, can you call on this number from India? 



ajayaustralia said:


> If you have already crossed the limit, there is no point waiting further, Either send a email to the CO, if no response in 1 week, call 131881 and request them to provide the contact details of CO, Not sure, which thread/forum I have read it but someone did called them and the CO was notified and they got the grant in another 2 weeks.


----------



## ajayaustralia (Apr 5, 2017)

rajan.sethi said:


> Thanks for the information ajayaustralia! I'll definitely try and call them, however, can you call on this number from India?


try +61 131881, never done it from overseas but it should work, Also, Use VOIP (internet Calling) and keep calling from 7.20 AM Perth time, to get in the queue first.

Any issues calling then let us know here on the forum. But before that do send them a mail, I know each and every mail is read whether it requires Co reply/Attention depends on the person reading it but your case( waiting beyond their service level agreement) is definately a genuine case.


----------



## prashant_joshi (Jul 29, 2017)

Hi Guys,

My case officer is Lisa from GSM.Adelaide and she has requested that my wife's PCC should also contain her 'maiden' name. She got her name changed after marriage and renewed the passport with the new name. The PCC has been issued in the name that is in the current passport.

Passport Office in India have categorically said that in the PCC only the name present in the latest passport is mentioned. They also have denied any written communication on this matter.

Now the mail I have received from my CO does not mention any contact details of her. I wanted to ask if we can provide her old passport as the new passport mentions the old passport number. Her 'maiden' name which is present in her bachelor's degree is present in the older passport. We are planning to provide a name change affidavit as well. But we don't know if these would be enough to make CO believe!

The problem is there is no way I can contact her. Any ideas on how to go about this?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prashant_joshi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My case officer is Lisa from GSM.Adelaide and she has requested that my wife's PCC should also contain her 'maiden' name. She got her name changed after marriage and renewed the passport with the new name. The PCC has been issued in the name that is in the current passport.
> 
> ...


Why don’t you just reply back to the email that you have received with the questions ?

Cheers


----------



## prashant_joshi (Jul 29, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Why don’t you just reply back to the email that you have received with the questions ?
> 
> Cheers


Oh I already replied to that but got an automated response that your mail would be read on the day you click on 'Information Provided' button.
My problem is if the CO doesn't get satisfied by my efforts and the documentation, I have no way to know that before she decides on my application. You see what I mean?


----------



## hsrajpal (Apr 18, 2017)

prashant_joshi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My case officer is Lisa from GSM.Adelaide and she has requested that my wife's PCC should also contain her 'maiden' name. She got her name changed after marriage and renewed the passport with the new name. The PCC has been issued in the name that is in the current passport.
> 
> ...


Provide a standard affidavit mentioning all the facts and how you are unable to get it.. Also make a trail of emails shared with passportindia helpdesk which I know will be a standard reply to visit RPO... I think that will be sufficient.... Rest we can only hope for best.... All d best

CODE:- 321111
EOI applied:- Nov 2016
PCC done:- Nov 2016
EOI received:- Jan 2017
Visa Application:- 16 Jan 2017
CO Contact:- 30 Jan 2017
IP pressed :- 15 Feb 2017

NEW MEMBER IN FAMILY:- 10 Aug 2017

Added Newborn:- 22 October 2017
2nd CO Contact for medicals and other documents:- 7 Nov 2017
IP pressed:- 28 Nov 2017
Grant:- Still waiting


----------



## prashant_joshi (Jul 29, 2017)

hsrajpal said:


> Provide a standard affidavit mentioning all the facts and how you are unable to get it.. Also make a trail of emails shared with passportindia helpdesk which I know will be a standard reply to visit RPO... I think that will be sufficient.... Rest we can only hope for best.... All d best


Thanks Rajpal!
I have already filed an RTI regarding this. All I need is a communication from Passport Office of India that the PCC can only contain a person't current name and no other name.
Although I haven't got any response and people at RPO Delhi told me that they may not even reply to the RTI but I'll still attach that RTI request. They also declined to provide any written communication regarding this.


----------



## hsrajpal (Apr 18, 2017)

prashant_joshi said:


> Thanks Rajpal!
> I have already filed an RTI regarding this. All I need is a communication from Passport Office of India that the PCC can only contain a person't current name and no other name.
> Although I haven't got any response and people at RPO Delhi told me that they may not even reply to the RTI but I'll still attach that RTI request. They also declined to provide any written communication regarding this.


Mail them on [email protected].... In your mail u can write about how the RPO's are not giving anything in written, they will give standard reply which is proof that they don't entertain any requests.... If by chance u get a reply on RTI that will be the best.... Also can u please forward the RTI reply from Passport Office (If u get one). There are many persons affected by this. Thanks

CODE:- 321111
EOI applied:- Nov 2016
PCC done:- Nov 2016
EOI received:- Jan 2017
Visa Application:- 16 Jan 2017
CO Contact:- 30 Jan 2017
IP pressed :- 15 Feb 2017

NEW MEMBER IN FAMILY:- 10 Aug 2017

Added Newborn:- 22 October 2017
2nd CO Contact for medicals and other documents:- 7 Nov 2017
IP pressed:- 28 Nov 2017
Grant:- Still waiting


----------



## prashant_joshi (Jul 29, 2017)

hsrajpal said:


> Mail them on <>... In your mail u can write about how the RPO's are not giving anything in written, they will give standard reply which is proof that they don't entertain any requests.... If by chance u get a reply on RTI that will be the best.... Also can u please forward the RTI reply from Passport Office (If u get one). There are many persons affected by this. Thanks


Yes surely! Yeah I was also wondering that many people must be getting affected by this but RPO guys told me that this is the first time they are hearing for such a request. I had a disbelieving look in my eyes. 
I even visited the Australian High Commission today but nobody entertained me. All I wanted was some authority to guide me that - Ok you cannot get the PCC so instead do this and that and it would suffice.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prashant_joshi said:


> Yes surely! Yeah I was also wondering that many people must be getting affected by this but RPO guys told me that this is the first time they are hearing for such a request. I had a disbelieving look in my eyes.
> I even visited the Australian High Commission today but nobody entertained me. All I wanted was some authority to guide me that - Ok you cannot get the PCC so instead do this and that and it would suffice.


I have taken PR in 3 countries, innumerable work visas all requiring PCCs and nowhere my wife has been asked to submit a PCC with her maiden name
So my eyes were also wide when I read that your CO is asking for PCC in maiden name
I don’t blame the RPO guys

Cheers


----------



## prashant_joshi (Jul 29, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I have taken PR in 3 countries, innumerable work visas all requiring PCCs and nowhere my wife has been asked to submit a PCC with her maiden name
> So my eyes were also wide when I read that your CO is asking for PCC in maiden name
> I don’t blame the RPO guys
> 
> Cheers


1 possible reason could be that she submitted her B.E. degree which was in her maiden name as a proof for functional English. There was no other document that could link her present name with that degree. I think I should have uploaded her older passport as well. Maybe the CO would have seen the link and not asked for maiden name in the PCC.

But all this is a guess until I can actually communicate with the CO before the deadline.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prashant_joshi said:


> 1 possible reason could be that she submitted her B.E. degree which was in her maiden name as a proof for functional English. There was no other document that could link her present name with that degree. I think I should have uploaded her older passport as well. Maybe the CO would have seen the link and not asked for maiden name in the PCC.
> 
> But all this is a guess until I can actually communicate with the CO before the deadline.


Nope
My wife’s degrees were also in her maiden name
I also submitted the schools certificates as proof for functional English which were in maiden name
She had 2 passports in her maiden name and 2 passports in her married name, all,of which I uploaded

Cheers


----------



## prashant_joshi (Jul 29, 2017)

Thanks hsrajpal. On your suggestion I had sent an email to [email protected] regarding my problem and I have it in writing from them  -

"This is to inform you that as per the process, the name printed in the Police Clearance Certificate(PCC) will be same as per the name printed in the issued passport. "

Hope we have been able to address your concern with satisfaction.

Thanking you and assuring you of our best services at all times.

With best regards,

Passport Seva Helpdesk


----------



## hsrajpal (Apr 18, 2017)

prashant_joshi said:


> Thanks hsrajpal. On your suggestion I had sent an email to [email protected] regarding my problem and I have it in writing from them  -
> 
> "This is to inform you that as per the process, the name printed in the Police Clearance Certificate(PCC) will be same as per the name printed in the issued passport. "
> 
> ...


Can u please forward that email to my email id please <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator
*
CODE:- 321111
EOI applied:- Nov 2016
PCC done:- Nov 2016
EOI received:- Jan 2017
Visa Application:- 16 Jan 2017
CO Contact:- 30 Jan 2017
IP pressed :- 15 Feb 2017

NEW MEMBER IN FAMILY:- 10 Aug 2017

Added Newborn:- 22 October 2017
2nd CO Contact for medicals and other documents:- 7 Nov 2017
IP pressed:- 28 Nov 2017
Grant:- Still waiting


----------



## sharafatal (Feb 27, 2017)

Just want to know that while Pressing IP button for medical is there anything need to upload for medical from side.
Because medical report was already sent by Clinic to DIBP.

Pleass help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sharafatal said:


> Just want to know that while Pressing IP button for medical is there anything need to upload for medical from side.
> Because medical report was already sent by Clinic to DIBP.
> 
> Pleass help.
> ...


Did you complete the medicals only after the HAP ID was generated by the CO and you were asked to do it ?

Has the medical report been accepted for all applicants and no further action required shown under the medical tabs ?

Cheers


----------



## hsrajpal (Apr 18, 2017)

Today marks exactly one year from my visa lodge date.... Still waiting...

CODE:- 321111
EOI applied:- Nov 2016
PCC done:- Nov 2016
EOI received:- Jan 2017
Visa Application:- 16 Jan 2017
CO Contact:- 30 Jan 2017
IP pressed :- 15 Feb 2017

NEW MEMBER IN FAMILY:- 10 Aug 2017

Added Newborn:- 22 October 2017
2nd CO Contact for medicals and other documents:- 7 Nov 2017
IP pressed:- 28 Nov 2017
Grant:- Still waiting


----------



## sharafatal (Feb 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Did you complete the medicals only after the HAP ID was generated by the CO and you were asked to do it ?
> 
> Yes, i completed it after CO Contact.
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sharafatal said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > Did you complete the medicals only after the HAP ID was generated by the CO and you were asked to do it ?
> ...


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

hsrajpal said:


> Today marks exactly one year from my visa lodge date.... Still waiting...
> 
> CODE:- 321111
> EOI applied:- Nov 2016
> ...


Hope for the best mate. Many of us are sailing in same boat. I have completed 280 days. Patience will pay off


----------



## sharafatal (Feb 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> sharafatal said:
> 
> 
> > As most members do it voluntarily, they get that message.
> ...


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi, 1 M Life- I am planning to apply for HR Manager, can you help me with how you prepared the assessment documents..

Thanks
Giri


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

*Help Required please !*



1mysteriouslife said:


> SC 190 DIBP Visa lodged on 14 May 2017, waiting for grant. Are there others with similar timelines? What is the actual timeline of others who have applied for visa in 2017 for SC190



Hi, 1 M Life- I am planning to apply for HR Manager, can you help me with how you prepared the assessment documents..

Thanks
Giri


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

hsrajpal said:


> Today marks exactly one year from my visa lodge date.... Still waiting...
> 
> CODE:- 321111
> EOI applied:- Nov 2016
> ...


Same boat here too. Application submitted since 10 December 2016 and new family member added August 2017. Still waiting....
Hopefully, patience will pay off very soon!

Quick question, did you receive acknowledgement email from DIBP when new family member was added?!
Thanks

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

With the grace of almighty God, I got my subclass 190 NSW grant for myself, spouse and 2 kids. Thanks a lot to all the members in the group for motivating me and showing me the path in tough times. It was a long wait for 280 days after I lodged my application (280 Days). Please find below my timeline:

1. Started with Candian PR process in April 2015. Hired a consultant --> waste of money
2. Appeared for IELTS in Sep 2015 --> 1st attempt L:7, R: 7.5, W:6.5, S:7
3. Appeared for IELTS in Jan 2016 --> 2nd attempt L:8.5, R: 7.5, W:7, S:6.5
4. Appeared for IELTS in Jul 2016 --> 3rd attempt L:7.5, R: 8.5, W:7, S:7.5

Note: I was never able to score CLB 9 i.e. L8, S,W,R: 7,7,7 --> result --> points remained at 375 - 380 for Canadian Express entry: These points are of no use unless you are above 400. In between I applied for Saskatchewan provincial nomination twice and got rejected twice due to my own mistakes. Can't blame any one on that. Two reasons of rejection: did not provide sufficient employment details on company letterheads as it was tough to get from my employers and 2nd time was rejected due to lack of funds (this was my own mistake --> Withdrawal of funds before fund verification) 

Gave up Canadian Dream and started with Australian PR process
=========================================================

5. Finally Sep 2016: Skill Assessment for ACS applied. Positive outcome in 2 weeks (but calculated only 5 years --> I was expecting 8 years out of my 12 years)
6. Oct 2016: EOI Filed for Victoria as well as for NSW.
7. Dec 2016: Victoria rejected my application stating that they do not have enough opportunities for my code i.e. 261312 --> that was strange.
8. Feb 17: Got invite from NSW instead
9. April 17: Lodged my visa application 190 NSW
10. Dec 17: Got AHC call for EV
11. 18-Jan-2018: Got the grant
12. IED: 25th April 2018

Long story  it took me 2.5 years to complete this whole process, had to face so many obstacles but never gave up---> keep chasing your dreams mates ---> Thanks again and best of luck


----------



## klusarun (Jul 30, 2017)

jitender.purohit said:


> With the grace of almighty God, I got my subclass 190 NSW grant for myself, spouse and 2 kids. Thanks a lot to all the members in the group for motivating me and showing me the path in tough times. It was a long wait for 280 days after I lodged my application (280 Days). Please find below my timeline:
> 
> 1. Started with Candian PR process in April 2015. Hired a consultant --> waste of money
> 2. Appeared for IELTS in Sep 2015 --> 1st attempt L:7, R: 7.5, W:6.5, S:7
> ...




Congrats buddy


----------



## adeel32 (Sep 15, 2016)

Could anyone tell me how much time require for ITA for Telecom & Electronics Engineer category with 65 points in 189???


----------



## hsrajpal (Apr 18, 2017)

FemiK said:


> Same boat here too. Application submitted since 10 December 2016 and new family member added August 2017. Still waiting....
> Hopefully, patience will pay off very soon!
> 
> Quick question, did you receive acknowledgement email from DIBP when new family member was added?!
> ...


Got reply only on 22nd Oct that too of being added in the application... 

CODE:- 321111
EOI applied:- Nov 2016
PCC done:- Nov 2016
EOI received:- Jan 2017
Visa Application:- 16 Jan 2017
CO Contact:- 30 Jan 2017
IP pressed :- 15 Feb 2017

NEW MEMBER IN FAMILY:- 10 Aug 2017

Added Newborn:- 22 October 2017
2nd CO Contact for medicals and other documents:- 7 Nov 2017
IP pressed:- 28 Nov 2017
Grant:- Still waiting


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

hsrajpal said:


> Got reply only on 22nd Oct that too of being added in the application...
> 
> CODE:- 321111
> EOI applied:- Nov 2016
> ...


Thanks for the reply.
All the best bro

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## hsrajpal (Apr 18, 2017)

FemiK said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> All the best bro
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Same to u mate....

CODE:- 321111
EOI applied:- Nov 2016
PCC done:- Nov 2016
EOI received:- Jan 2017
Visa Application:- 16 Jan 2017
CO Contact:- 30 Jan 2017
IP pressed :- 15 Feb 2017

NEW MEMBER IN FAMILY:- 10 Aug 2017

Added Newborn:- 22 October 2017
2nd CO Contact for medicals and other documents:- 7 Nov 2017
IP pressed:- 28 Nov 2017
Grant:- Still waiting


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

By god's grace , Recieved grant today for me and my family members

Thank you all for your support ~

Job code : 233512 Mechanical Engineer 

Invited on Mar 1 , 2017

Visa lodged on Apr 25, 2017

First CO contact : Jun 6 , 2017(for Medicals)

Replied on Jun 10

EV call : Jan 11 , 2018

Visa grant date : Jan 20,2018

IED : Mar 3 ,2018


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

sara26 said:


> By god's grace , Recieved grant today for me and my family members
> 
> Thank you all for your support ~
> 
> ...


Congratulations, all the best !

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

sara26 said:


> By god's grace , Recieved grant today for me and my family members
> 
> Thank you all for your support ~
> 
> ...


Congratulations Sara


----------



## dhiva_p05 (Sep 25, 2017)

I have a question here.

Here’s our timelines:

Application Lodgment: 20-Oct-2017

CO Contacted: 18-Dec-2017 (Primary Applicant: US State Clearance, and FBI Clearance. Secondary Applicant: FBI Clearance)

Document Submission: 11-Jan-2018 (Primary Applicant: US State Clearance, Secondary Applicant: FBI Clearance, and activated “INFORMATION PROVIDED” button)

Document Submission: 22-Jan-2018 (Primary Applicant: FBI Clearance)

So, how long will it take to hear the outcome from CO again?

Any ideas/thoughts are more than welcome.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dhiva_p05 said:


> I have a question here.
> 
> Here’s our timelines:
> 
> ...


If all your documents are now complete, you will never hear from th CO again and get a grant letter

If the CO finds something missing as he progresses along, he may ask you for the same again

You have to now wait for the grant or next CO contact patiently.
The time cannot be predicted but 6 months is a sweet spot when most members are getting grants

Cheers


----------



## cpham (May 8, 2016)

jitender.purohit said:


> With the grace of almighty God, I got my subclass 190 NSW grant for myself, spouse and 2 kids. Thanks a lot to all the members in the group for motivating me and showing me the path in tough times. It was a long wait for 280 days after I lodged my application (280 Days). Please find below my timeline:
> 
> 1. Started with Candian PR process in April 2015. Hired a consultant --> waste of money
> 2. Appeared for IELTS in Sep 2015 --> 1st attempt L:7, R: 7.5, W:6.5, S:7
> ...


Congrats on your Grant Jitender!


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

cpham said:


> Congrats on your Grant Jitender!


Thanks and wish you all the best


----------



## rajan.sethi (Sep 8, 2017)

Wow! Many congratulations jitender!!!



jitender.purohit said:


> With the grace of almighty God, I got my subclass 190 NSW grant for myself, spouse and 2 kids. Thanks a lot to all the members in the group for motivating me and showing me the path in tough times. It was a long wait for 280 days after I lodged my application (280 Days). Please find below my timeline:
> 
> 1. Started with Candian PR process in April 2015. Hired a consultant --> waste of money
> 2. Appeared for IELTS in Sep 2015 --> 1st attempt L:7, R: 7.5, W:6.5, S:7
> ...


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

rajan.sethi said:


> Wow! Many congratulations jitender!!!


Thanks Rajan


----------



## 23188977 (Jul 17, 2017)

sara26 said:


> By god's grace , Recieved grant today for me and my family members
> 
> Thank you all for your support ~
> 
> ...


Congratulations for your grant!!!!

Just want to know that after June they have directly contacted in January so there was any intermediate call also?


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

sara26 said:


> By god's grace , Recieved grant today for me and my family members
> 
> Thank you all for your support ~
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

jitender.purohit said:


> With the grace of almighty God, I got my subclass 190 NSW grant for myself, spouse and 2 kids. Thanks a lot to all the members in the group for motivating me and showing me the path in tough times. It was a long wait for 280 days after I lodged my application (280 Days). Please find below my timeline:
> 
> 1. Started with Candian PR process in April 2015. Hired a consultant --> waste of money
> 2. Appeared for IELTS in Sep 2015 --> 1st attempt L:7, R: 7.5, W:6.5, S:7
> ...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

debeash said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks Debeash, 

Best Regards, 

Jitender


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

jitender.purohit said:


> With the grace of almighty God, I got my subclass 190 NSW grant for myself, spouse and 2 kids. Thanks a lot to all the members in the group for motivating me and showing me the path in tough times. It was a long wait for 280 days after I lodged my application (280 Days). Please find below my timeline:
> 
> 1. Started with Candian PR process in April 2015. Hired a consultant --> waste of money
> 2. Appeared for IELTS in Sep 2015 --> 1st attempt L:7, R: 7.5, W:6.5, S:7
> ...


Many congratulations bhai..!!

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

sara26 said:


> By god's grace , Recieved grant today for me and my family members
> 
> Thank you all for your support ~
> 
> ...


Congrats..

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Mitul Patel said:


> Many congratulations bhai..!!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Congratulations, your patience has been rewarded... enjoy your new life 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

sharafatal said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > Did you complete the medicals only after the HAP ID was generated by the CO and you were asked to do it ?
> ...


----------



## dhiva_p05 (Sep 25, 2017)

dhiva_p05 said:


> I have a question here.
> 
> Here’s our timelines:
> 
> ...



Guys,

Does anyone knows or had an experience of CO contacting applicant second round for more documents?

I our case, we have submitted complete set of documents during the application launch. As there was a delay in getting FBI clearance, We were 100% sure that CO will contact us. 

can you guys share your comments/experiences here?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dhiva_p05 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Does anyone knows or had an experience of CO contacting applicant second round for more documents?
> 
> ...


Members have posted having been contacted even 3 times

It’s all a question of how many documents you have missed

Cheers


----------



## australiadream2018 (Jan 25, 2018)

Hi ,

I paid fees on 20 Jan 2018. And submitted all documents on 21- jan 2018 .
When can i expect co contact. Right now my Status is RECEIVED.

BTW , i have front loaded all documents including my PCC, medical, spouse form 80,1221, PCC,medical.

IS there any time limit ,most likely when will CO contact the case.

Thanks..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

australiadream2018 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I paid fees on 20 Jan 2018. And submitted all documents on 21- jan 2018 .
> When can i expect co contact. Right now my Status is RECEIVED.
> ...


Traditionally some members have been contacted in about 30 days after the visa was lodged

But it’s not a hard and fast rule

Some CO do not announce themselves and will contact you only if they need some documents or clarification from you
If your application is complete, you will get the grant directly one fine day

So no news is not necessarily bad news

Wait patiently for CO contact or grant

Cheers


----------



## nabzz (Jul 20, 2017)

Does it make a difference which CO picks up the application on the processing timelines?


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

nabzz said:


> Does it make a difference which CO picks up the application on the processing timelines?




I dont think so as all are bound to follow rules as laid down with their department when it comes to processing 

Yes each works differently which is ok as every one has its own style of working.

Some may tell you via mail that they have picked your file, some may directly give you Grant without any intimidation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

Sumit1984 said:


> Hi guys
> My second case officer (Shaun) contacted me on 19 May through email ([email protected]) and asked me to edit some details in form 80 (bcoz by mistake I filled something wrong in that form, my mistake) and on the same day I amend that form and uploaded in my immi account and also emailed to the same email id from which I received the email.
> Strange thing is that there is no correspondence in my immi account.
> So just wondering has anyone experienced same thing ??


Hi,

Have u received grant?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pranav1984 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi guys, happy to inform everyone that I have received my grant along with wife and 2 kids today after a very long wait. 

190 subclass visa lodged for SA on 17 sep 2015
Visit by officials in my office on 28 oct 2017
Pcc and medical request on 19 dec 2017
Submitted on 2 jan 2018
Grant- 23 feb 2018


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Pranav1984 said:


> Hi guys, happy to inform everyone that I have received my grant along with wife and 2 kids today after a very long wait.
> 
> 190 subclass visa lodged for SA on 17 sep 2015
> Visit by officials in my office on 28 oct 2017
> ...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

Pranav1984 said:


> Hi guys, happy to inform everyone that I have received my grant along with wife and 2 kids today after a very long wait.
> 
> 190 subclass visa lodged for SA on 17 sep 2015
> Visit by officials in my office on 28 oct 2017
> ...


Congrats. 

Visa submission year, is it 2015 or 2017 ? If it is the earlier, any theory on what took it so long ?


----------



## Pranav1984 (Aug 9, 2016)

smaikap said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Visa submission year, is it 2015 or 2017 ? If it is the earlier, any theory on what took it so long ?


It’s sep 2015. No idea for delay


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pranav1984 said:


> It’s sep 2015. No idea for delay


So you are now the official record holder for the recent grant delay of 900 days

The previous was about 725 days

Cheers


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

Pranav1984 said:


> It’s sep 2015. No idea for delay


Did you raise grievance or called DIBP regarding this while waiting for grant? I appreciate your patience though. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

Pranav1984 said:


> Hi guys, happy to inform everyone that I have received my grant along with wife and 2 kids today after a very long wait.
> 
> 190 subclass visa lodged for SA on 17 sep 2015
> Visit by officials in my office on 28 oct 2017
> ...




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

Pranav1984 said:


> It’s sep 2015. No idea for delay


Congratulation Pranav.... amazing display of patience, you must be very courageous along with that cool, calm and composed.


----------



## joannazarah (Feb 23, 2018)

Rani74 said:


> I too am adding myself here as I too belong to the same boat


Hi Rani74, i run through your post on this specific thread, i noticed that you had 60points overall score when you submitted your EOI, and you got the invite in two months time only.

In my case, I've been waiting since Oct for my invite from NSW, my details are as follows:
ANZSCO Code 233211
EOI points: 65

Hope to hear some of your advise. Have a great life in Australia. Thanks.


----------



## man2018 (Feb 18, 2018)

Hi everyone
Am still waiting for my msa review outcome.... How much time it takes

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaideepchanda1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Pranav1984 said:


> Hi guys, happy to inform everyone that I have received my grant along with wife and 2 kids today after a very long wait.
> 
> 190 subclass visa lodged for SA on 17 sep 2015
> Visit by officials in my office on 28 oct 2017
> ...


Congrats Pranav, finally it has come...

Very happy for you and your family, time to cherish the moment and plan for a new beginning....


----------



## Mukoolj (Jul 22, 2017)

Pranav1984 said:


> Hi guys, happy to inform everyone that I have received my grant along with wife and 2 kids today after a very long wait.
> 
> 190 subclass visa lodged for SA on 17 sep 2015
> Visit by officials in my office on 28 oct 2017
> ...


Many Congratulation Pranav. A very long wait finally gets over for you.


----------



## Manchalla (Feb 16, 2018)

Pranav1984 said:


> Hi guys, happy to inform everyone that I have received my grant along with wife and 2 kids today after a very long wait.
> 
> 190 subclass visa lodged for SA on 17 sep 2015
> Visit by officials in my office on 28 oct 2017
> ...




Congrats Man.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mukoolj (Jul 22, 2017)

Mukoolj said:


> Many Congratulation Pranav. A very long wait finally gets over for you.


Forgot to put the signature earlier.

---------------------------------------------------------------
My Timelines:-

PCC - 3 May, 2017
EOI Submitted - 60 points - 10th Nov, 2016
EOI updated - 65 points - 23rd Feb, 2017
Invite - 29th March, 2017
Visa application submitted - 4th May 2017
Medical - 10 May 2017
CO contact - 19th June,2017 for more bank statements.
Grant - 12th Sep, 2017,
Will be landing in Sydney - 10th April, 2018


----------



## Pranav1984 (Aug 9, 2016)

*Thanks*

Thank you everyone


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

australiadream2018 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I paid fees on 20 Jan 2018. And submitted all documents on 21- jan 2018 .
> When can i expect co contact. Right now my Status is RECEIVED.
> ...




You will get a CO contact only if they require any additional document or else it would generally be a direct grant whenever it happens. No one can predict the timelines.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## novio (Feb 9, 2018)

deepakjnair said:


> Applied Visa on 2nd December and got CO allocated yesterday( GSM Adelaide)
> 
> She asked me to update my PTE Scores online ( through Pearson), Form 80 ( Resign and upload) and my wife's ACS assesment to be uploaded.
> 
> ...


my case office is also Magdalene, submitted all docs by 12th Jan 2018, Now waiting for PR GRANT.....?


----------



## novio (Feb 9, 2018)

sandipgp said:


> This is latest list of people who are waiting for grant from GSM Adelaide. Lets track their progress here.
> 
> ktoda	5-May
> deepgill	25-Aug
> ...


ADD ME IN NOVIO - 19th Dec


----------



## Arji (May 11, 2017)

novio said:


> ADD ME IN NOVIO - 19th Dec


I thinks that is an old list. But we can make our own.

Arji: 13th August 2017
Novio : 19th December 2017

Please feel free to add yourself fellow aspirants.


----------



## Arji (May 11, 2017)

novio said:


> my case office is also Magdalene, submitted all docs by 12th Jan 2018, Now waiting for PR GRANT.....?


I think the case officer keeps on changing because I received first mail about allocation of CO from Hong and then another query from Cynthia


----------



## vinodkalirawna1978 (Nov 12, 2017)

novio said:


> ADD ME IN NOVIO - 19th Dec


22 june-2017


----------



## Arji (May 11, 2017)

vinodkalirawna1978 said:


> 22 june-2017


*Updated list*

Vinodkalirawna: 22nd June 2017
Arji: 13th August 2017
Novio : 19th December 2017


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Dup


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Arji said:


> *Updated list*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why duplicating the lists? It wont help if r speed ur process by having multiple trackers. 

However, it will hinder to largest data set, as guys will confuse what to update. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jk999 (Aug 16, 2017)

WAITING .........

ANZSCO -351311 (chef)
189- 60 pts (Age-32, Degree- 15, Exp-15)
190- 65 pts (VIC)
489 - 70 pts (Adelaide,SA) 
22/09/2017 : EOI 189/190/489
24/10/2017 : 489 Invitation
26/10/2017 : 489 Logged Visa
6/11/2017 : 190 VIC Invitation
8/11/2017 : 190 VIC visa logged
20/11/2017 : 489 Withdrawal
12/12/2017 : CO contact for 815 form wife (Adelaide team)
13/12/2017 : Responded to CO 815 form
Visa Grant : waiting


----------



## Fakhar (Apr 24, 2017)

jk999 said:


> WAITING .........
> 
> ANZSCO -351311 (chef)
> 189- 60 pts (Age-32, Degree- 15, Exp-15)
> ...


I am waiting also from 20 June 17


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Fakhar said:


> I am waiting also from 20 June 17




I am waiting for my 489 since 14 October 2017.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_joshi (Jul 29, 2017)

I am waiting from my 189 visa since 15th Jan, 2018. I had filed my application on 24th Oct, 2017 and got first CO contact on 9th Jan, 2018. Submitted all the required documentation and waiting since.

Now while waiting for the PR can I visit Australia on a tourist visa? Actually I had planned to visit my sister and her family in May 2018. Going by the fast proceedings till Visa application I thought that I would get the PR surely in the 1st quarter of 2018. Now I am still waiting for it


----------



## Patriotvn (Aug 7, 2016)

prashant_joshi said:


> I am waiting from my 189 visa since 15th Jan, 2018. I had filed my application on 24th Oct, 2017 and got first CO contact on 9th Jan, 2018. Submitted all the required documentation and waiting since.
> 
> Now while waiting for the PR can I visit Australia on a tourist visa? Actually I had planned to visit my sister and her family in May 2018. Going by the fast proceedings till Visa application I thought that I would get the PR surely in the 1st quarter of 2018. Now I am still waiting for it




Sure you can, I'm waiting for my 189 also but have traveled 3 times to Australia on my Business Visit visa (class 600 - same as tourist) and have no problem so far.

The only thing is I ticked Yes for the question like "You plan to live permanently in Aus in next year" on the card before check in, and the woman of Border Force asked me why because I'm on tourist visa. I just simply replied I am waiting for PR visa.

And I think if you'll be granted when you're in Aus, your PR visa will be activated automatically.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Patriotvn said:


> Sure you can, I'm waiting for my 189 also but have traveled 3 times to Australia on my Business Visit visa (class 600 - same as tourist) and have no problem so far.
> 
> The only thing is I ticked Yes for the question like "You plan to live permanently in Aus in next year" on the card before check in, and the woman of Border Force asked me why because I'm on tourist visa. I just simply replied I am waiting for PR visa.
> 
> ...




You got to be careful if PR is granted first and then business visa issued- it will override the PR and invalidate it. 

You will have to start again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patriotvn (Aug 7, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> You got to be careful if PR is granted first and then business visa issued- it will override the PR and invalidate it.
> 
> You will have to start again.
> 
> ...




Theoretically it can arrive but in reality I think it rarely happens as the tourist visa takes less than 10 biz days to be finalised.

In this extreme case, I heard that the PR visa will be put on hold but not voided, so you can withdraw the tourist one to activate it again. Anyway that's what I heard only, never experienced it yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Patriotvn said:


> Theoretically it can arrive but in reality I think it rarely happens as the tourist visa takes less than 10 biz days to be finalised.
> 
> In this extreme case, I heard that the PR visa will be put on hold but not voided, so you can withdraw the tourist one to activate it again. Anyway that's what I heard only, never experienced it yet
> 
> ...




You heard incorrect. There are real people, even on this forum, who had to apply again due to such coincidence. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patriotvn (Aug 7, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> You heard incorrect. There are real people, even on this forum, who had to apply again due to such coincidence.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh really so it doesn't worth to take the risk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Patriotvn said:


> Oh really so it doesn't worth to take the risk.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's my personal choice.


----------



## prashant_joshi (Jul 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> That's my personal choice.


Thanks for the info Andrey. Do you know any specific person(s) who had to reapply for PR in such a scenario ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

prashant_joshi said:


> Thanks for the info Andrey. Do you know any specific person(s) who had to reapply for PR in such a scenario ?




If you will search the forum you will find these poor souls  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patriotvn (Aug 7, 2016)

prashant_joshi said:


> Thanks for the info Andrey. Do you know any specific person(s) who had to reapply for PR in such a scenario ?


Just by my curiosity, I've talked with a buddy who had applied both 489 and 190 at the same time. And he confirms that the later granted will cancel completely the previous.

But the chance here is very very slim, because if you receive the PR first, you can go to ImmiAccount and *withdraw right away* the other. The action takes just some minutes to be done. You'll get trouble if and only if the temporary one arrives 1 or 2 minutes after the PR, where you don't have enough time to withdraw it.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Patriotvn said:


> Just by my curiosity, I've talked with a buddy who had applied both 489 and 190 at the same time. And he confirms that the later granted will cancel completely the previous.
> 
> But the chance here is very very slim, because if you receive the PR first, you can go to ImmiAccount and *withdraw right away* the other. The action takes just some minutes to be done. You'll get trouble if and only if the temporary one arrives 1 or 2 minutes after the PR, where you don't have enough time to withdraw it.


I would just not recommend to risk it.


----------



## Patriotvn (Aug 7, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I would just not recommend to risk it.



Yes, as you said it's purely a personal choice.

For me, if I need to go for an important reason and once I know the solution exists, I wouldn't hesitate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Patriotvn said:


> Yes, as you said it's purely a personal choice.
> 
> For me, if I need to go for an important reason and once I know the solution exists, I wouldn't hesitate.
> 
> ...


Personal choice.  I am judging by myself.


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

Patriotvn said:


> Just by my curiosity, I've talked with a buddy who had applied both 489 and 190 at the same time. And he confirms that the later granted will cancel completely the previous.
> 
> 
> 
> But the chance here is very very slim, because if you receive the PR first, you can go to ImmiAccount and *withdraw right away* the other. The action takes just some minutes to be done. You'll get trouble if and only if the temporary one arrives 1 or 2 minutes after the PR, where you don't have enough time to withdraw it.




Well why do you decisions to be decided in the span of 1-2 minutes. Or, complicate matters. 

Until, you are Management Graduate majored in complexity management like me.

Think logically.

Above is my personal opinion and please take decision on your wisdom.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Himadri said:


> Well why do you decisions to be decided in the span of 1-2 minutes. Or, complicate matters.
> 
> Until, you are Management Graduate majored in complexity management like me.
> 
> ...



I am just cautious, that potentially, one visa can trigger the 2nd approval... and as a result override.


----------



## prasannavenkat (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am an onshore applicant , i applied for NSW 190 on Jan 8th 2018 with all documents including PCC and medicals for my famiy. Yesterday i was sent a mail (thru agent) asking for evidence of functional english of my husband , when we already submitted(bachelors degree transcripts etc) a letter too from his college stating the same. 

So now the agent sent a mail seeking clarification regarding the same , can someone please advice regards to the same. Has anyone had a similar experience? 


Thanks 
Prasanna


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

prasannavenkat said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am an onshore applicant , i applied for NSW 190 on Jan 8th 2018 with all documents including PCC and medicals for my famiy. Yesterday i was sent a mail (thru agent) asking for evidence of functional english of my husband , when we already submitted(bachelors degree transcripts etc) a letter too from his college stating the same.
> 
> ...




They often request the same documents - you can just upload it again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_joshi (Jul 29, 2017)

Guys got the 189 grant today!


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

prashant_joshi said:


> Guys got the 189 grant today!


Great News 
CONGRATULATIONSS 
Please share your timelines..

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

prashant_joshi said:


> Guys got the 189 grant today!


congratulations Prashant... enjoy the day


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

prashant_joshi said:


> Guys got the 189 grant today!




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

prashant_joshi said:


> Guys got the 189 grant today!


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jitesh_06_Sachdeva (Jan 16, 2018)

Hello experts,

Below is my profile:
Visa lodged on 7th February with 75 points (NSW) 
PTE : 20
Degree : 15
Age : 30
Spouse : 5
NSW sponsorship : 5 
Citizenship : India
Profession : software engineer

I have uploaded all documents including form 81, medicals and PCC for both.
Additionally, I have uploaded latest 6 months salary slip for both( we both have experience of total 4.9 years in IT firm).

Please advice if last 6 months salary slip is sufficient? 


Regards 
Jitesh


----------



## prashant_joshi (Jul 29, 2017)

harsm123 said:


> Great News
> CONGRATULATIONSS
> Please share your timelines..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


I had filed the application on 24th October, 2017
First CO contact - 9th Jan, 2018 . Requested for Wife's functional English proof and my tax proofs, Maiden name of wife on PCC
Submitted the docs on 15th Jan, 2018

Grant : 9th April, 2018


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

prashant_joshi said:


> I had filed the application on 24th October, 2017
> First CO contact - 9th Jan, 2018 . Requested for Wife's functional English proof and my tax proofs, Maiden name of wife on PCC
> Submitted the docs on 15th Jan, 2018
> 
> Grant : 9th April, 2018


Congrats


----------



## hsrajpal (Apr 18, 2017)

prashant_joshi said:


> I had filed the application on 24th October, 2017
> First CO contact - 9th Jan, 2018 . Requested for Wife's functional English proof and my tax proofs, Maiden name of wife on PCC
> Submitted the docs on 15th Jan, 2018
> 
> Grant : 9th April, 2018


Congrats....
Please tell us what u did for maiden name on pcc as passport india does not provide it

Visa Subclass:- 190
CODE:- 321111
EOI applied:- Nov 2016
PCC done:- Nov 2016
EOI received:- Jan 2017
Visa Application:- 16 Jan 2017
CO Contact:- 30 Jan 2017
IP pressed :- 15 Feb 2017

NEW MEMBER IN FAMILY:- 10 Aug 2017

Added Newborn:- 22 October 2017
2nd CO Contact for medicals and other documents:- 7 Nov 2017
IP pressed:- 28 Nov 2017
Grant:- Still waiting


----------



## novio (Feb 9, 2018)

prashant_joshi said:


> I had filed the application on 24th October, 2017
> First CO contact - 9th Jan, 2018 . Requested for Wife's functional English proof and my tax proofs, Maiden name of wife on PCC
> Submitted the docs on 15th Jan, 2018
> 
> Grant : 9th April, 2018


congrats Prashant....


----------



## novio (Feb 9, 2018)

this wait for PR grant is causing restlessness......i am still waiting.


----------



## prashant_joshi (Jul 29, 2017)

hsrajpal said:


> Congrats....
> Please tell us what u did for maiden name on pcc as passport india does not provide it


Hi,

I had uploaded Passport India's reply that only the latest name is mentioned in PCC(I had shared that reply with you as well  ). For maiden name proof I attached an affidavit as well.


----------



## hsrajpal (Apr 18, 2017)

prashant_joshi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had uploaded Passport India's reply that only the latest name is mentioned in PCC(I had shared that reply with you as well  ). For maiden name proof I attached an affidavit as well.


Thanks man.. yup I remember.. was just asking to be sure of it... Congrats again..

Visa Subclass:- 190
CODE:- 321111
EOI applied:- Nov 2016
PCC done:- Nov 2016
EOI received:- Jan 2017
Visa Application:- 16 Jan 2017
CO Contact:- 30 Jan 2017
IP pressed :- 15 Feb 2017

NEW MEMBER IN FAMILY:- 10 Aug 2017

Added Newborn:- 22 October 2017
2nd CO Contact for medicals and other documents:- 7 Nov 2017
IP pressed:- 28 Nov 2017
Grant:- Still waiting


----------



## happycyb (Sep 7, 2017)

I lodged my application on 25/10/17.
First co 07/12/17 asked for employment documents.
Second co 04/04/18, asked for form 815, and submitted that day.
CO letter: "Please complete Form 815 & return it to this office immediately"

So how long it will be for the final GRANT? whether I need to wait for another 2-3 months?...


----------



## gab2304 (Nov 20, 2017)

Do you guys think DIBP is more slow than normal these past weeks? I'm following the cases on myimmitracker and I can see that they haven't issued any granted for cases that were lodged after 11/01/2018. 

I guess the average waiting time for grants will increase from 80/90 days to 110/120 days because they are still analysing cases from the end of 2017 and the first weeks of January.


----------



## lingling (Nov 27, 2016)

gab2304 said:


> Do you guys think DIBP is more slow than normal these past weeks? I'm following the cases on myimmitracker and I can see that they haven't issued any granted for cases that were lodged after 11/01/2018.
> 
> I guess the average waiting time for grants will increase from 80/90 days to 110/120 days because they are still analysing cases from the end of 2017 and the first weeks of January.


Hi, r u referring to 190? 189 waiting is definitely longer than 110/120 days. Ppl are even reporting direct grants at 180+ days


----------



## gab2304 (Nov 20, 2017)

lingling said:


> Hi, r u referring to 190? 189 waiting is definitely longer than 110/120 days. Ppl are even reporting direct grants at 180+ days


I'm talking about the 190.


----------



## gab2304 (Nov 20, 2017)

lingling said:


> Hi, r u referring to 190? 189 waiting is definitely longer than 110/120 days. Ppl are even reporting direct grants at 180+ days



I think the waiting time for the 189 might be longer than 110/120 days, but for the 190 is about 90 days, no? I'm using the myimmitracker as reference.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gab2304 said:


> I think the waiting time for the 189 might be longer than 110/120 days, but for the 190 is about 90 days, no? I'm using the myimmitracker as reference.




I would say averages range 120-150 days for most


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajan.sethi (Sep 8, 2017)

Hello Everyone!

I am happy to inform you all that I've finally received my Grant! 

I would also like to thank everyone for sharing their experiences and grant updates. It helped me a great deal to get through the difficult waiting period. 

I am sharing here below my timeline as well; 

ANZSCO Code: 225113 (Marketing Specialist)
Age- 30 points
PTE - Superior - 20 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 21st Sep, 2016 - 10 Points
State/Territory Nomination - 5 Points
Total - 80 Points
EOI submitted (SA 190) - 15th Nov, 2016
SA Invite - 12th Dec, 2016
Visa Lodge : 07th Feb, 2017
Documents upload all : 07th Feb, 2017
CO contact : 16th Feb, 2017 (Medical and additional documents requested)
Medical & Additional Documents Submitted - 28th Feb, 2017
CO 2nd Contact 12th Jan, 2018 (Requested for additional documents) submitted on 15th Jan, 2018
DIBP Team Office Visit for Employment verification - 15th Feb, 2018
CO 3rd Contact 5th Mar, 2018 (Requested for fresh PCC)
PCC submitted on 7th Mar, 2018.
Grant - 10th April 2018

My best wishes to everyone who are still waiting, hope you all receive the golden letter soon. 

Thank you all once again.

Rajan


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> They often request the same documents - you can just upload it again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Check if the document is in the required format showing the years of studies and the Unversity affiliation along with the seal Of the signing authority. I had to face it twice and only the second time I realised that the university mentioned the wrong year and duration in the letter. Instead of 3 years it was showing 2 years and was therefore rejected.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shardatiwari (Apr 15, 2018)

*I was told to apply for visa 190 by the accessor*

hi,

can anyone tell me 190 visa is applicable for which all states ?

I have applied under Anzsco 263212 (ict support engineer)


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

rajan.sethi said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am happy to inform you all that I've finally received my Grant!
> 
> ...


Hi Rajan,

Heartiest congrats to you for sticking to it for such a long time and finally getting the approval. I checked your timeline and got confused. Could you please clarify what is "Bachelors Degree" and "Positive Skill Assessment"? Aren't they the same thing? Are you referring to work experience points?

Secondly, this invitation is from NSW or South Australia? I thought 225113 is eligible for 489 visa in SA.

Kind regards,

Ali


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

prashant_joshi said:


> I had filed the application on 24th October, 2017
> First CO contact - 9th Jan, 2018 . Requested for Wife's functional English proof and my tax proofs, Maiden name of wife on PCC
> Submitted the docs on 15th Jan, 2018
> 
> Grant : 9th April, 2018


Hi,
One question: 
You mentioned that the CO asked for "Maiden name of wife on PCC".
Did she have maiden name or your surname on her passport ?

Regards,
Nanho


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shardatiwari said:


> hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Each state his different programs for sc190 - check anzscosearch for high level overview


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_joshi (Jul 29, 2017)

nanho said:


> Hi,
> One question:
> You mentioned that the CO asked for "Maiden name of wife on PCC".
> Did she have maiden name or your surname on her passport ?
> ...


She had her surname which was changed post marriage to my surname.
Actually the whole confusion came up because for functional English proof we had submitted her BTech degree which obviously had her maiden name. 
So for CO there was no way to link my wife with that degree. 

PCC in India only contains the same name as present in your passport. They cannot/don't add anything extra


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

prashant_joshi said:


> She had her surname which was changed post marriage to my surname.
> Actually the whole confusion came up because for functional English proof we had submitted her BTech degree which obviously had her maiden name.
> So for CO there was no way to link my wife with that degree.
> 
> PCC in India only contains the same name as present in your passport. They cannot/don't add anything extra


So, how did you tackle his situation ? Did your wife give IELTS/PTE (with your surname) ? Or, did you provide name-change-certificate ? Or, anything else ?
In India, to the best of my knowledge, PCC does not contain any reference to maiden name.


----------



## Timmigration (Sep 1, 2017)

prashant_joshi said:


> She had her surname which was changed post marriage to my surname.
> Actually the whole confusion came up because for functional English proof we had submitted her BTech degree which obviously had her maiden name.
> So for CO there was no way to link my wife with that degree.
> 
> PCC in India only contains the same name as present in your passport. They cannot/don't add anything extra


Hello;

My CO want a new KSA PCC having name same as in passport, which is difficult to do in KSA. Please suggest how you convinced your CO? what documents you submitted. 

Thanks.


----------



## Hellomoto12345 (Apr 2, 2018)

I have applied on July 2017 but still waiting . I don't know what to do but all Doc's are correct yet application untouched. Somebody help me 😪


----------



## Adi_01 (Jun 13, 2018)

*Adi*

Hi, my timelines:

Total points - 80
189 EOI submitted - 6 Nov 17
EOI Approved - 7 Nov 17
Application submitted - 13 Dec 17
Medical done - 28 Dec 17
First CO contact - 5 Jun 18, asked for form 80 and birth certificate of myself, spouse and kid
Uploaded all additional documents - 12 Jun 18

Do I need to press button 'i confirm I have provide information as requested' ? Will it allow me to add more documents later if I press this button ?

This wait time is very annoying..


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

Hello dear fellows I have applied my 190 visa in last week of april. I got msg from gsm CO about my medical and birth certificate update and i have done all requirements by last week. But the thing is i got the autogenerated mail stating that 'your case will be reviewed in 28 days ,28 days timelaps. I would like to know 2 things. 1. Are that was the last requirements checklist that CO asked me to update regarding my documents? 2.though i have submitted the requirements within 4 days. Still my file will be review in 28 days or it can be review anytime? Please reply i need your genuine opinion


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

Hello dear fellows I have applied my 190 visa in last week of april. I got msg from gsm CO about my medical and birth certificate update and i have done all requirements by last week. But the thing is i got the autogenerated mail stating that 'your case will be reviewed in 28 days ,28 days timelaps. I would like to know 2 things. 1. Are that was the last requirements checklist that CO asked me to update regarding my documents? 2.though i have submitted the requirements within 4 days. Still my file will be review in 28 days or it can be review anytime? Please reply i need your genuine opinion.


----------



## shivam7106 (Aug 15, 2016)

Adi_01 said:


> Hi, my timelines:
> 
> Total points - 80
> 189 EOI submitted - 6 Nov 17
> ...


Hi Adi,

Yes, you have to press the "I confirm" button.


----------



## shivam7106 (Aug 15, 2016)

Amey said:


> Hello dear fellows I have applied my 190 visa in last week of april. I got msg from gsm CO about my medical and birth certificate update and i have done all requirements by last week. But the thing is i got the autogenerated mail stating that 'your case will be reviewed in 28 days ,28 days timelaps. I would like to know 2 things. 1. Are that was the last requirements checklist that CO asked me to update regarding my documents? 2.though i have submitted the requirements within 4 days. Still my file will be review in 28 days or it can be review anytime? Please reply i need your genuine opinion


Hi Amey,

whenever CO contacts for the additional documents, the processing time gets longer as CO will pick your file only after 28 days of your submission. Dont bother much, its normal.


----------



## leahb (Jul 28, 2010)

deepakjnair said:


> Applied Visa on 2nd December and got CO allocated yesterday( GSM Adelaide)
> 
> She asked me to update my PTE Scores online ( through Pearson), Form 80 ( Resign and upload) and my wife's ACS assesment to be uploaded.
> 
> ...


hi, have you gotten your VISA already? let us know!


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

sandipgp said:


> This is latest list of people who are waiting for grant from GSM Adelaide. Lets track their progress here.
> 
> ktoda	5-May
> deepgill	25-Aug
> ...


Have they all got their visa grants??


----------



## bunnychhabra (Sep 12, 2016)

*OMG .. What a journey .. Got my grant*

Applied : 12 July 2016
Subclass 190
Skill: Wholesaler

Then I was not contacted at all for a year or so. I called them, emailed them 'n' no of times, but it was of no use. 

Around mid 2017 they visited for inspection. The office they visited was our oldest registered office (that's why I provided that address in my application), but not much business is carried out there. That particular office was just there because it was the starting point of our company in 1960 and we didnt want to shut it down.
They didnt meet me but an employee and they werent satisfied, obviously.

I got a Natural justice letter.

I posted videos, pics and a lot of other documentation that proved that I was always present at an office in another location doing the same business and explaining the whole situation.

So now they visited my other office. This time due to some reasons I had to sell that office, but another (third) office was at a walking distance from there and this was my factory. A guy at the sold out place told the inspectors that I was available at the factory office, so they came over and again I explained the whole situation. I took around 20 mins and a lot of questions and then they left.

7th November (on diwali) I got my Visa.
My visa does not state any conditions of staying in south australia (sponsoring state). Can I move to another place?

Also, now I am really in a pickle as now I have expanded my domestic operations and everything is going well here. I am really scared of the thought of starting from a scratch and 'what will I do there?'

If anyone has a job or a businesss opportunity in Australia (particularly Adelaide) please contact.


----------

